#ubuntu-it 2011-05-16
<Scan> buongiorno
<Scan> come si cambia la grandezza del terminale in kubuntu?
<Scan> c'e' qualcuno?
<francesco91> salve, mi servirebbe una mano per risolvere un problema
<Scan> anche a me!!!
<Scan> mi sa che non c'e' nessuno!
<francesco91> ah...
<francesco91> mannaggia
<Scan> spara magari ti posso aiutare io!
<francesco91> ok dai
<francesco91> ho un problema con la chiavetta internet
<Scan> azz
<francesco91> eheheh
<Scan> ti blocco subito
<Scan> io non le uso
<Scan> nn so niente!
<francesco91> ok grazie mille ugualmente
<francesco91> ah
<francesco91> allora ti chiedo un'altra cosa
<francesco91> posso?
<Scan> skusa
<Scan> spara
<francesco91> premetto che sono passato a ubuntu da poco
<francesco91> anche se l'ho sempre tenuto nella vbox
<francesco91> ma ormai ho fatto il grande passo
<francesco91> però ho trovato alcuni problemi con la scheda video
<Scan> hai aggiunto i driver della tua scheda?
<francesco91> con la 10.10 dovevo per forza togliere i driver perché altrimenti non potevo neanche accendere il pc
<francesco91> cioè si accendeva ma mi rimaneva nel terminale?
<francesco91> insomma anche per fare l'accesso avevo la schermata nera
<francesco91> ora sono passato alla 11.04 e con questa ho trovato disponibili altri driver, non proprietari questa volta
<Scan> in teroria dovrebbero esserci dei driver con di fianoco (raccomandato)
<francesco91> esatto
<francesco91> ma se uso quelli lì
<francesco91> mi va in errore
<francesco91> e perdo completamente l'interfaccia grafica
<francesco91> scusa
<francesco91> ho dimenticato di dirti che la mia è un NVIDIA GeForce 310M
<Scan> non so che dirti .....io usavo quelli e non avevo problemi..ti conviene aspettare qualche cervellone chesappia cosa dirti!
<francesco91> okok grazie lo stesso
<francesco91> vabbè ma per ora funziona
<francesco91> era solo per essere sicuro di usare tutta la scheda video, visto che c'è
<freefly> Ciao a tutti, ho aggiornato alla 11.04. Mi pare funzioni tutto ma non riesco più ad accedere alle impostazioni "data e ora". Ho anche riavviato ma non è cambiato nulla.
<Scan> quando ridimensiono lo konsole su kubuntu 11.04 si impalla e vedo tt a pallini? si puo fare qualcosa
<Scan> quando ridimensiono lo konsole su kubuntu 11.04 si impalla e vedo tt a pallini, si puo fare qualcosa?
<Scan> mi hanno detto di guardare qui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/760632
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed]
<Scan> non ci capisco niente
<glpiana> ola
<francesco91> ciao!
<ZiOgUtTy> ciao
<ZiOgUtTy> come va?
<glpiana> !chat | ZiOgUtTy
<francesco91> è lunedì
<ubot-it> ZiOgUtTy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Scan, nel bug che ti hanno indicato c'è scritto che disabilitando gli effetti grafici il problema sparisce. hai provato?
<ZiOgUtTy> volevo supporto infatti ubot-it
<glpiana> ZiOgUtTy, allora chiedi :)
<ZiOgUtTy> ho un dell 1747
<ZiOgUtTy> con ubuntu 11.04 64 bit
<glpiana> !enter | ZiOgUtTy please
<ubot-it> ZiOgUtTy please: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Scan> glpiana non sono molto pratico? cosa devo fare piu' che altro "come devo fare"?
<ZiOgUtTy> e non mi funziona il lettore sd, mentre con la 10.10 andava bene
<glpiana> Scan, non son granchè pratico di kde, ma mi pare che puoi disabilitare gli effetti del desktop dal pannello di controllo o control center
<glpiana> ZiOgUtTy, vediamo che lettore è e cosa fa se inserisci una sd. apri un terminale
<glpiana> ZiOgUtTy, scrivi:  lspci      e copia quanto esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | ZiOgUtTy
<ubot-it> ZiOgUtTy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ZiOgUtTy> se inserisco la sd non fa nulla, proprio niente
<glpiana> ZiOgUtTy, hai voglia di seguirmi?
<ZiOgUtTy> si
<ZiOgUtTy> certo
<glpiana> ZiOgUtTy, allora procedi
<ZiOgUtTy> si
<francesco91> se avete tempo avrei bisogno di aiuto anche io...la mia chiavetta internet huawei e156g, con la 10.10 funzionava ma dopo aver fatto l'avanzamento non c'è stato verso di farla andare
<Scan> glpiana invece di eliminare gli effetti non posso utlizzare un altro tipo di terminale? chiedo non so?
<glpiana> Scan, prova a farlo comuqnue, capisco che levarvi gli effetti sia per voi traumatico, ma se serve per capire il problem è utile farlo
<Scan> ok ora gurado
<ZiOgUtTy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608232/
<Scan> glpiana con gli effetti disattivati funziona
<glpiana> ZiOgUtTy, inserisci una sd e poi scrivi: dmesg | tail     e metti su apstebin
<gian_72> Buongiorno a tutti posso una domanda?
<glpiana> Scan, ok, sul bug c'è scritto che un altro workaround è di usare i driver nouveau. hai già provato?
<glpiana> !chiedi | gian_72
<ubot-it> gian_72: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> francesco91, come l'avevi fatta andare sulla 10.10?
<Scan> glpiana non so neache cosa sono...!
<francesco91> aveva fatto tutto da solo, ho dovuto solo configurare la rete specificando operatore e tipo di servizio, adesso però non rileva il dispositivo
<gian_72> Grazie. Come mai quando installo alcuni giochi di carte tramite ubuntu software center, dopo non mi compaiono da nessuna parte?
<glpiana> gian_72, nemmeno dopo aver riavviato l'interfaccia?
<gian_72> Sì, ho poi visto nella cartella giochi e non compariva neanche lì
<glpiana> francesco91, sul desktop appare l'icona?
<glpiana> gian_72, fammi un esempio di gioco
<francesco91> no non compare nulla
<glpiana> Scan, vai sul gestore driver aggiuntivi e vedi che ti dice
<glpiana> francesco91, toglila, infilala e dai dmesg | tail        e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> io devo assentarmi una mezz'oretta
<glpiana> a dopo
<gian_72> fltk checkers, kfourinline,
<francesco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608238/
<Odo> Giorno
<francesco91> giorno
<Scan> glpiana ho cambiato i driver ma cosi mi va tutto a scatti
<Scan> pero' il terminale si ridimensiona!! :-)
<gian_72> fltk checkers, kfourinline e altri giochi da tavolo
<riccardo> ragazzi buongiormo ho un problema con lo script di vlc per visualizzare tramite rete i canali del digitale terrestre della rai, sapreste spiegarmi il motivo di questo errore?
<jester-> ezioxx
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<francesco91> salve!
<jester-> aiò massimo18 francesco91
<riccardo> la risposta del tetminale è la seguente... http://paste.ubuntu.com/608253/
<eee_PC> Buongiorno a tutti
<eee_PC> Vorrei un'informazione. Ho un asus eeepc uno dei primi fatti con preistallato un linux adattato per questo piccolo netbook
<eee_PC> ho installato la versione alternative 11.04 ma risulta troppo pesante per questo pc
<eee_PC> visto chce ha solo 4gb di hd e 256mb di ram
<eee_PC> che ubuntu potrei installare?
<kllr> prova lubuntu
<jester-> eee_PC: aplternate è solo il tipo di installer, hai la desktop con gnome?
<eee_PC> si
<jester-> eee_PC: usi unuty o il gnome classico
<eee_PC> unity
<eddigei> come kill un processo in stato defunct
<jester-> eee_PC: se gira piano prova con xfce (xubuntu) o xlde (lubuntu
<kllr> a me sembra poca la ram per usare gnome classico o unity
<kllr> già xfce chiede minino 256 mb di ram con xubuntu
<kllr> lubuntu dovrebbe andar meglio
<eee_PC> ok allora scarico lubuntu
<jester-> eee_PC: puoi installarli e poi scegliere e provare quale gira meglio scegliendo alla finestra di login
<eee_PC> jester-: jester non ho capito
<eee_PC> devo mantenere la 11.04 e installare solo gli ambienti grafici
<kllr> si
<eee_PC> oppure devo proprio installare la distro lubuntu?
<eee_PC> ok
<kllr> puoi installare lxde su ubuntu in pratica
<kllr> e usare quello
<jester-> eee_PC: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop , sono solo gli ambienti grafici piu leggeri, il sistema è sempre lo stesso
<eee_PC> si va bene provvedo
<eee_PC> si
<jester-> eee_PC: oppure xubuntu-desktop
<eee_PC> magari ne scarico un po'
<eee_PC> un'altra cosa sul mio vaio invece con l'ultima distro mi succede una cosa strana
<eee_PC> se tengo aperto contemporaneamente chrome skype e kaffeine per guardare la tvtuner mi si riavvia la sessione utente
<eee_PC> non il pc solo la sessione utente
<eee_PC> ho anche riscontrato lo stesso problema su un hp
<eee_PC> solo che qui la sessione si riavviava senza toccare nulla
<eee_PC> è un bug?
<kllr> perchè crasha xorg probabilmente
<kllr> secondo me è skypemerda
<jester-> non ce la fa a tenere tutto
<kllr> con skype mi è successo anche a me
<kllr> un paio di volte
<jester-> ram?
<riccardo> ragazzi buongiormo ho un problema con lo script di vlc per visualizzare tramite rete i canali del digitale terrestre della rai, sapreste spiegarmi il motivo di questo errore?
<jester-> riccardo: script quale
<eee_PC> 3gb
<kllr> secondo me non è la ram
<kllr> 3gb sono tanti
<riccardo> quello che  viene nominato con rai... jester-
<jester-> già
<eee_PC> no infatti anche perchè sul mio ce ne sono 3 ma su quell'hd invece 4
<jester-> riccardo: fatto da te?
<eee_PC> comunque vorrei anche risolvere un'altro problema
<jester-> eee_PC: schede video?
<eee_PC> ati
<kllr> boh a me su un pc con ubuntu è successo già diverse volte con skype
<jester-> ecco
<eee_PC> ati hd
<kllr> che driver usi?
<riccardo> l'ho scaricatoda internet ma come se l'avessi creato da me ... jester- fino a qualchegiorno fa funzionava
<kllr> radeon o propietari?
<eee_PC> open
<jester-> i driver in natty non sono ancora a posto
<kllr> a me è successo con una intel
<jester-> pure nvidia sono riusciti a sminchiare
<eee_PC> i proprietari mi rallentano gli effetti grafici perchè ho uno schermo con una risoluzione grande
<eee_PC> mentre con gli open tutto va tranquillamente
<kllr> i propietari non li toccare propio.. con unity vanno che uno schifo
<kllr> anche i nouveau vanno meglio che quelli propietari con unity
<eee_PC> no ma uso gnome normale
<riccardo> jester- questo è la risposta del terminale...
<riccardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608253/
<eee_PC> comunque dicevo sul mio soni vaio c'è il lettore di memory card Pro magicgate
<eee_PC> il problema che non legge le memorie
<eee_PC> le altre sd si ma queste no
<jester-> riccardo: non capisco che script usi
<eee_PC> come risolvo la questione?
<kllr> quali memorie?
<jester-> eee_PC: vaio è uno dei meno linux compatibili
<riccardo> l'ho trovato in questo sito http://elubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/09/script-per-vedere-canali-rai-senza.html jester-
<jester-> riccardo: chiedi in chat che qui siamo OT
<eee_PC> jester questo è la scheda SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter
<eee_PC> è me ne sono reso conto jester
<francesco91> scusate ragazzi ho una chiavetta internet huawei e156g che non riesco ad usare per collegarmi, qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano?
<riccardo> jester- non capisco: cosa significa OT?
<jester-> francesco91: collegandola la monta cone dati?
<eee_PC> io volevo prendere un dell però poi alla fine non mi andava di prendere un pc da internet e quindi ho optato per il sony per toccare con mano
<francesco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608238/
<eee_PC> riccardo: fuori tema
<francesco91> questo è quello che mi da quando la collego
<jester-> riccardo: = off topic, fuori argomento; solo roba ufficiale in questo canale
<riccardo> ok...
<eee_PC> jester-: quindi non c'è modo di sistemare questo lettore?
<jester-> francesco91: pare che la veda come modem
<francesco91> esatto
<jester-> eee_PC: trovargli i driver
<riccardo> rai
<jester-> francesco91: con cosa hai fatto la connessione
<eee_PC> jester-: non saprei dove cercare+
<francesco91> però se vado nel manager alla voce "banda larga mobile" non mi da alcun dispositivo connesso
<jester->  eee_PC sui forum it e en
<jester-> francesco91: sudo apt-get install wvdial
<eee_PC> jester-: di ubuntu?
<jester-> eee_PC: yess
<francesco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608260/
<francesco91> è già alla versione più recente
<eee_PC> jester-: ok ci provo
<jester-> francesco91: sudo rm /etc/wvdial.conf
<eee_PC> grazie per le info comunque a presto
<jester-> francesco91: sudo wvdialconf  e incolla poi nel paste
<francesco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608261/
<jester-> francesco91: la key era attaccata?
<francesco91> sì
<jester-> non vede il modem
<jester-> montala e vedi se dentro ci sono i drovir per linucs
<francesco91> non ho modo di montarla e vedere cosa c'è dentro
<jester-> francesco91: come no
<jester-> francesco91: sudo fdisk -l
<francesco91> non compare da nessuna parte
<jester-> francesco91: fa vedere la risposta
<francesco91> dovrebbe essere sulla scrivania ad esempio, no?
<francesco91> subito
<francesco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608262/
<francesco91> comunque grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> francesco91: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /cdrom
<francesco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608263/
<jester-> francesco91: mi sa che è un altro hd di un tera solo partizione
<francesco91> devo scollegarlo??
<francesco91> è il mio hd esterno
<jester-> francesco91: non compare nella finestra di sinistra di nautilus?
<francesco91> l'hd compare, la chiavetta no
<francesco91> con la 10.10 veniva rilevata tranquillamente è con la 11.04 che sto avendo problemi
<jester-> francesco91: è attaccata direttamente alla porta usb o a un hub usb
<francesco91> direttamente alla porta
<jester-> francesco91: staccale e riattaccala poi ancora sudo fdisk -l
<francesco91> se vuoi tutti i dettagli c'è una prolunga
<francesco91> ok
<glpiana> niente prolunga francesco91
<jester-> francesco91: togli la prolunga
<glpiana> francesco91, attaccala direttamente
<francesco91> ok
<francesco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608270/
<glpiana> francesco91, dai anche dmesg | tail
<francesco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608272/
<glpiana> francesco91, ma sei da livecd?
<francesco91> no
<francesco91> ho usato wubi per lasciare win 7
<francesco91> con dualboot
<francesco91> potrebbe essere questo il problema?
<glpiana> francesco91, no niente c'era venuto un dubbio
<jester-> francesco91: se attacchi una usb normale che succede
<francesco91> la rileva tranquillamente
<francesco91> e compare l'icona sia sulla scrivania che sulla barra di sinistra
<glpiana> francesco91, con la penna inserita: sudo mount /dev/sr1 /mnt
<jester-> francesco91: modemmanager è installato?
<francesco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608274/
<francesco91> sì è installato
<jester-> francesco91: e usb-modeswitch
<francesco91> sì
<francesco91> entrambi i pacchetti (usb-modeswitch-data)
<francesco91> se può essere d'aiuto la spia della chiavetta lampeggia, cioè è in attesa
<glpiana> jester-, va che l'ha montato a mano
<glpiana> francesco91, digita: ls /mnt
<francesco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608276/
<glpiana> boh, non vedo driver per linux
<glpiana> francesco91, sudo umount /dev/sr1
<francesco91> fatto
<glpiana> francesco91, dai lsusb e metti su pastebin
<francesco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608277/
<glpiana> francesco91, che provider?
<francesco91> 3
<francesco91> non vorrei dire fesserie, ma visto che con la 10.10 andava, non ci sarebbe un modo per provare con la versione dei driver precedenti?
<glpiana> francesco91, se hai ancora il kernel precedente puoi provare
<francesco91> sisi
<francesco91> quello c'è
<francesco91> allora provo subito
<glpiana> francesco91, prova allora :)
<francesco91> grazie mille comunque! davvero gentili e disponibili!
<francesco91> rieccomi
<francesco91> sì così funziona!
<glpiana> francesco91, allora ci sarà qualcosa che non va col kernel nuovo. aspetta aggiornamenti e intanto usa quello lì
<francesco91> sì va bene
<francesco91> grazie ancora! :D
<francesco91> ah
<francesco91> un'altra cosa
<francesco91> vabè la chiedo in chat
<francesco91> è fuori tema credo
<Scan> c'e' la possibilità di riavviare il server grafico di kubuntu quando mi va in crash senza dover riavviare il pc?
<francesco91> glpiana scusami ancora una cosa, i driver proprietari NVIDIA, c'è un modo per farli funzionare o meglio lasciar perdere e usare quelli open?
<glpiana> francesco91, non ho nvidia
<glpiana> Scan, se con ctrl+alt+f1 passi in tty sì, se no, no
<francesco91> ah ok
<Scan> glpiana  con ctrl+alt+f1 passa in tty poi come devo fare?
<glpiana> Scan, fai login testuale e poi digiti: sudo service gdm restart
<Scan> un altra cosa invece, se creo un nuovo file di testo e poi lo slavo mi crea anceh un altro file con lo stesso nome ma di beckup (credo)..è giusto cosi? si puo elimnare questa cosa?
<glpiana> francesco91, puoi dare nel temrinale dpkg -l | grep linux-image    e mettere su pastebin?
<glpiana> Scan, con gedit?
<jester-> Scan: se non visualizzi i file nascosti non lo vedi il file.~
<Scan> non con kate
<glpiana> Scan, non so dirti
<jester-> per kate devi chiedere a peace-
<Scan> anche perche non è un file nascosto perche l'opzione visualizza file nascosti non è attiva
<Scan> bo va be
<francesco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608290/
<Scan> un altra cosa , quando accendo il pc l'opzione della tastiera Bloc Num ( che abilita i numeri sulla dx) non è attiva ...si puo attivare?
<jester-> Scan: per kakkade aspetta peace
<glpiana> francesco91, visto, grazie
<francesco91> di niente
<Scan> ok
<jester-> maddler: suocera ancora at home?
<riki> salve a tutti. qualcuno sa dirmi perchè al secondo riavvio dopo l'istallazione di ubuntu 11.04 mi appare una finestra nella fase di boot che mi dice che il mio hardware, in particolare la scheda video, non supporta unity? fino al primo riavvio andava tutto bene.
<riki> ho guardato già se la scheda video è supportata
<riki> e i driver open supportano l'accelerazione 3D per questa scheda
<jester-> riki: scheda?
<riki> ati x800
<riki> qualcuno mi ha detto che forse centra la configurazione del boot loader
<riki> grub in questo caso
<jester-> riki: se driver aggiuntivi non vede un driver non c'è verso
<riki> niente driver aggiuntuivi
<riki> lista vuota
<jester-> riki: lura niente unity 3d per adesso
<riki> ma il fatto è che va tutto fino al secondo riavvio
<riki> che cose oscure...
<mrsnat> salve avrei un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<jester-> mrsnat: descrivi il problema
<mrsnat> già un po di tempo che volevo passare a linux ma ogni volta che lo volevo installare sul mio portatile mi dava sempre qualche problema, a volte si installava e dopo averlo avviato un paio di volte poi nn partiva piu e dava gli errori piu strani(schermata nera, caricamento infinito, login strani ecc..) Quando è uscita la nuova versione ho provato a reinstallarlo e questa volta nn me lo installa proprio. Ho provato sia ubuntu che xubu
<mrsnat> ( che procedeva correttamente) non partiva il sistema operativo.  L'installazione si blocca a questo passaggio  "ata6: SATA link down(SStatus 0 SControl 330)" sia cn ubutu che xubuntu. Ho sempre deframmentato hdd prima di installare.
<jester-> mrsnat: provato la live della 11.04?
<mrsnat> ho provato parecchie live e apparte xubuntu le altre qualche problema lo davano
<mrsnat> della 11.04 ho provato ad installare su windows
<jester-> mrsnat: ma la live parte e arrivi al desktop?
<mrsnat> e funzionava bene ma io vorrei proprio installarlo cm sistema operativo insieme a vindows
<mrsnat> installandolo su windows si
<jester-> mrsnat: hai due alternative: installare dentro a winzoz con wubi o (consiglaito) su partizione
<mrsnat> l'11.04 senza installarlo nn lo ho provato
<jester-> mrsnat: se va la live a maggior ragione va su aprtizione
<jester-> partizione
<mrsnat> su partizione non va
<mrsnat> mi da sempre quest'errore ata6: SATA link down(SStatus 0 SControl 330)
<mrsnat> cioè no errore e che l'installazione si blocca la
<jester-> mrsnat: installando dentro a winzoz?
<mrsnat> funzionava, solo qualche volta nn partiva bene, ma riavviando andava
<mrsnat> anche se cmq la ho tenuta per poki giorni
<jester-> mrsnat: installala su partizione
<jester-> fai installa accanto
<mrsnat> poi all'improvviso dp che la riavviavo non mi supportava piu l'interfaccia unity
<jester-> mrsnat: certo se non avevi il 3d dovevi scegliere gnome classic alla schermata di login
<mrsnat> eh ma no va
<mrsnat> non va su partizione
<jester-> si che va se scegli gnomo
<mrsnat> si cn gnomo va, dicevo nn va l'installazione su partizione
<massimo18> ?
<jester-> mrsnat: sbagli qualcosa
<mrsnat> eh
<mrsnat> e cosa?
<jester-> mrsnat: dovresti ridurre la partizione win e poi scegliere di installare su spazio libero contiguo
<Scan> ho installato gimp su kde ma è in inglese come lo metto in ita?
<mrsnat> io ho un hardisk ma cn due partizioni
<mrsnat> una è completamente vuota
<jester-> mrsnat: quanto è grande
<glpiana> Scan, prova a mettere i pacchi di gnome in italiano
<mrsnat> molto 70gb
<jester-> Scan: cercare nel software center?
<jester-> con voce gimp?
<glpiana> Scan, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<Scan> jester gia fatto
<Scan> sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-it  qeusto va bene?
<glpiana> Scan, nella guida che ti ho indicato c'è l'elenco
<Scan> a ok
<rino_> salve a tutti ho riscontrato un problema con bluetooth ho ubuntu 11.04 e non mi riconosce il dispositivo...come fare? grazie
<jester-> rino_: fa vedere cosa risponde rfkill list  metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | rino_
<ubot-it> rino_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu> salve
<ubuntu> ragazzi ho un problema penso ahime abbastanza grave
<ubuntu> il mio ubuntu ha criptato la mia home con ecryptfs
<ubuntu> non ricordo la old password e non so piu come riaccedere alla mia home
<ubuntu> non c'e un modo per ovviare a questa cosa?
<glpiana> ubuntu ti ha criptato la home da solo di sua iniziativa? that's incredible!!!
<marco1234> ovviamente no, non so come ho ripristinato la mia password di root tramite la recovery mode
<marco1234> al riavvio del sistema mi sono trovato la home criptata
<marco1234> ad ogni modo glpiana sai aiutarmi?
<glpiana> marco1234, la criptazione della home è una cosa che richiede il tuo intervento. non può accadere per il reset della password.
<glpiana> marco1234, senza sapere che hai fatto non so aiutarti
<marco1234> glpiana, tutto e' nato dal fatto che avevo dimenticato la password dell'utente installato sulla mia distro
<marco1234> cosi' tramite la modalita' di recovery ho ripristinato la password e mi sono ri-loggato
<marco1234> ma al suo avvio avevo la home completamente criptata
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> marco1234, ma quando hai installato avevi criptato la home?
<marco1234> no
<glpiana> marco1234, allora ribadisco che a mio parere ciò che dici non è possibile
<glpiana> marco1234, ma è una opinione, ti lascio a chi sa aiutarti
<enzotib> marco1234, ls -lA /home/.ecryptfs/
<marco1234> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/b3027797-7141-48ee-8031-9a2a4da94a05/home$ ls -lA .ecryptfs/
<marco1234> total 4
<marco1234> drwxr-xr-x 4 1000 1000 4096 2011-03-31 09:55 sd
<marco1234> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/b3027797-7141-48ee-8031-9a2a4da94a05/home$
<FloodBotIt1> marco1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<marco1234> ops paste bin misa'
<marco1234> quello e' il mio user enzotib "sd"
<marco1234> criptato ovviamente ..
<enzotib> !pastebin | marco1234, per il futuro
<ubot-it> marco1234, per il futuro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marco1234> yes ;)
<enzotib> marco1234, ls -lA /home/.ecryptfs/sd/.ecryptfs
<marco1234> s: cannot access sd/.ecryptfs: Permission denied
<marco1234> :(
<enzotib> marco1234, mettici sudo
<marco1234> praticamente nella cartella sd ci sono due file uno è .Private l'altro è .ecryptfs
<marco1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608362/
<marco1234> eccotelo
<enzotib> marco1234, sudo ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/sd/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<enzotib> marco1234, ti chiederà la tua password
<enzotib> (non la passphrase)
<marco1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608366/
<enzotib> marco1234, ma la tua password di login la ricordi, l'hai usata, l'hai scritta bene?
<marco1234> sisi ho messo quella di login
<marco1234> che ho precedentemente cambiato e ripristinato
<enzotib> marco1234, prova entrambe, prima e dopo la modifica
<marco1234> eh, quella di prima enzo non la ricordo percio' tramite recovery l'ho cambiata :(
<enzotib> marco1234, e quella di dopo non funziona, quindi niente
<marco1234> ora ecry vuole quella vecchia che io non possiedo
<marco1234> non c'e un modo per scavalcare questa cosa? anche avendo accesso fisico alla macchina?
<enzotib> e la passphrase non l'hai conservata da nessuna parte
<enzotib> no
<marco1234> ommiodio :(
<enzotib> sforzati di ricordare la vecchia password, tenta e ritenta
<Guest98802> Ciao!Non riesco a vedere la diretta di rainews24, nella finestra compare la scritta Xine e null'altro..qualcuno sa/può aiutarmi? grazie!
<glpiana> Guest98802, passami il link per cortesia
<Guest98802> glpiana: grazie.   http://www.rainews24.rai.it/it/canale-tv.php
<marco1234> niente, non và enzotib
<marco1234> :(
<glpiana> Guest98802, anche qui con altri software non funziona. provo a cercarti un altro streaming
<Guest98802> glpiana: ok grande!!grazie! già che ci sono, mentre compare quella scritta sotto sulla sx dice "xine-plugin: playlist detected, requesting a local copy"..non è che magari mi mancano codecs o cosette varie? Non son un'esperta, abbi pazienza hehe
<glpiana> Guest98802, se hai installato ubuntu-restricted-extras come codec sei a posto
<glpiana> Guest98802, ora sto provando con ubuntuwintv, che di solito la visualizza, ma vedo che ha problemi
<Guest98802> glpiana, lo vedo nel gestore pacchetti se c'è quel restricted extras no?
<glpiana> Guest98802, dai nel temrinale: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> Guest98802, chiudi il gestore prima
<glpiana> Guest98802, nulla, vanno altri canali ma non rainews24, la più boicottata delle rai (forse perchè fa informazione). spiacente. se trovo soluzioni ti avviso
<Guest98802> glpiana, ok c'è! Il mio problema è che non mi son voluta comprare il maledetto decoder xkè non vedo molta tv, ma rainews ok non va, moonlight su rai non va, justin tv non mi si vede un tubo...è una disperazione!haha
<glpiana> Guest98802, eh lo so :D
<glpiana> Guest98802, ma guarda che io spesso ho problemi simili col decoder ;)
<Guest98802> glpiana, ultima cosa poi ti lascio in pace. A te moonlight magicamente funziona?
<glpiana> Guest98802, funzionava fino all'inizio della scorsa settimana. poi ha smesso. grazie rai
<marco1234> decoder DreamBox?
<giako> Ciao, un'info: mettendo GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 (grub2) per non far apparire il menù di boot, posso accedervi lo stesso in quei due secondi di scheramata nera dopo il POST premendo un tasto, giusto? non ricordo qual'è il tasto...(ESC, F1 ....)
<Guest98802> glpiana, ah. Perfetto! e sai se c'è un motivo x cui non riesca a vedere manco Justin tv? cioè, solo alle volte..
<glpiana> giako, shift
<glpiana> Guest98802, no, assolutamente
<giako> glpiana è lo stesso tasto anche sul vecchio grub?
<Guest98802> glpiana, tu lo vedi questo ad esempio?        http://it.justin.tv/pimpounet3#standard_holder
<glpiana> giako, no, in grub 1 era esc
<giako> glpiana ok, grazie infinite, buona giornata, ciao... :)
<glpiana> Guest98802, carica, poi vedo una scimmia col cappello -.-
<glpiana> Guest98802, però se dobbiamo provare die link passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest98802> glpiana, hem..scusa..cioè..xkè qui non siamo in chat? boh pardon! niente + link allora. Last question: e xkè se trovo l'url di certi streaming non funzionano su VLC? ma che è nà congiura?
<cuspidefelice> irc:///mega_fantasy
<glpiana> Guest98802, non necessariamente i link durano una vita
<Guest98802> glpiana, no no, dico se ora trovo l'Url di Rai3 ad es., ho provato + volte ma nn me lo apre! Boh.. vabbè, intanto grazie, proverò a trafficare x far funzionare almeno justin tv, se non ci riesco tornerò qui a chiedere a qcn! Grazie!
<glpiana> Guest98802, hustintv usa flash. se tu hai flash e vedi il lettore hai fatto uttto quello che potevi fare. se justin no trasmette non vedi nulla
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> tardivo :)
<rino_> salve a tutti...come posso abilitare bluetooth con ubuntu 11.04?...grazie
<massimo18> rino_: ma sulla barra in alto ti compare l'icona?
<rino_> si
<massimo18> allora è già abilitato
<rino_> mi dice che non è abilitato e di accenderlo
<rino_> lo accendo ma non succede nulla
<massimo18> !bluetooth | rino_
<ubot-it> rino_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<rino_> fatto...è abilitato , pero' non riesco a inviare nessun file
<zappo_> buongiorno a tutti,giorno glpiana
<rino_> sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart: ho dato questo comando nel terminale e adesso funziona...grazie di cuore...ciao
<Odo> rino_, hai installato obexpushd
<rino_> da dove lo installo?
<Odo> rino_, ma vabbe' hai detto che ti funziona, quindi come non detto
<rino_> ti ringrazio ugualmente
<roby_> rino_, hai configurato il nuovo dispositivo ?
<rino_> si...non appena rimuovo il dispositivo il problema si ripresenta
<zappo_> sono sempre alle prese ,senza risultato,con l'installazione della chiavetta onda.Se qualcuno ha esperienza in merito......
<fritz91> prima sono riuscito a far andare quella della tre
<fritz91> a te che problema da?
<rino_> ma perchè ogni volta che devo usare il bluetooth devo dare questo comando:sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<zappo_> fritz91, non riesco ad installarla le istruzioni dicono di scaricare i pacchetti libqt3-mt   e    wvdial ma poi?
<zappo_> fritz91, poi dice di installare "install.sh" ma non ci riesco
<fritz91> se vai nel manager delle connessioni non la trova proprio?
<zappo_> fritz91, no
<fritz91> in che senso non riesci ad installarla?
<zappo_> fritz91, non riesco ad aprire il file "install.sh"
<zappo_> fritz91, anzi si apre ma contiene testo per me incomprensibile
<fritz91> tasto destro proprietà/permessi e dai la spunta su consentire l'esecuzione del programma
<zappo_> fritz91, ha grazie adesso provo
<fritz91> ;)
<zappo_> fritz91, non funzia non c'è la voce proprietà.esattamente le istruzioni dicono:aprire la cartella linux,copiare sul proprio pc,scompattare ed eseguire "install.sh"
<fritz91> esatto
<fritz91> quando devi eseguire "install.sh"
<zappo_> fritz91, copiare dove?
<zappo_> tutta la cartella?
<fritz91> sì
<fritz91> non credo abbia importanza dove la copi
<zappo_> fritz91, ok provo a copiarla in documenti
<fritz91> ok, dopo vai sul file install.sh e fai click destro...dovrebbe esserci per forza proprietà
<fritz91> quindi in alto vai nei permessi, e dai la spunta a "consentire l'esecuzione del file come programma"
<zappo_> fritz91, ok trovato poi "run in terminal" o  "run"?
<fritz91> anche run in terminal va bene
<zappo_> fritz91, ok
<fritz91> (come avrai capito non sono un esperto eh)
<fritz91> (ma visto che nessuno si faceva avanti provo ad essere utile XD)
<zappo_> fritz91, Check for root - failed   Please retry as root user.
<fritz91> vai nel terminale scrivi      sudo     trascini il file install.sh nel terminale e dai invio
<zappo_> fritz91, ok
<fritz91> ti chiederà di inserire la password
<roby_> ./install.sh
<roby_> sudo./install.sh
<roby_> sudo ./install.sh
<fritz91> ecco qualcuno di preparato in mio soccorso XD
<zappo_> fritz91, sudo: file:///home/giuseppe/Documenti/Linux/install.sh: command not found
<fritz91> eh sì
<fritz91> ascolta roby
<zappo_> roby_, ok
<roby_> cd /home(giuseppe/documenti/linux
<roby_> e poi sudo ./install.sh
<roby_> ops
<zappo_> roby_, sudo: ./install.sh: command not found
<roby_> dai cd /giuseppe/Documenti/Linux
<roby_> asp
<roby_> cd /home/giuseppe/Documenti/Linux
<roby_> fatto ?
<zappo_> roby_, No such file or directory
<roby_> dove hai copiato la cartella ?
<zappo_> roby_, in documenti
<roby_> cd /home/giuseppe/Documenti/Linux
<zappo_> roby_, giuseppe@giuseppe-laptop:~/Documenti/Linux$
<roby_> ora dai sudo ./install.sh
<stevr1it> scusatemi ho bisgono di aiuto, sono da cd live di ubuntu 11.04, non riesco più ad accedere alla home/user dell'instllazione originaria ne a sudo , mi da errore, credo sia un propblema di permessi o proprietario  sbagliati mi aiutate?
<zappo_> roby_, sta lavorando ma devo uscire torno tra 20 min
<Scall> stevr1it: che errore ti esce con sudo?
<stevr1it> sudo e qualcosa come id
<stevr1it> uid
<stevr1it> Scall
<stevr1it> Scall, credo sia un erroe di permessi
<stevr1it> ti passo le mie partizioni http://paste.ubuntu.com/608427/
<Scall> stevr1it: se premi <Alt + F2> e digiti <gksu nautilus> riesci ad accedere? hai già provato?
<stevr1it> si nulal da fare, ma ora sono da cd live
<stevr1it> sto provando delle soluzioni con i tecnici inglese,
<Scall> stevr1it: ok, comunque se scrivi l'errore esatto che ti viene dato quando provi ad accedere ci sono più possibilità che qualcuno riesca ad aiutarti
<stevr1it> mi da stato 256 e non riesce ad aprire la home
<Scall> stevr1it: in fase d'installazione avevi scelto di cifrare la home?
<Scall> stevr1it: puoi farci vedere i permessi della home digitando in una finestra di terminale "ls -l /home"?
<stevr1it> ok provo
<stevr1it> Scall, sono da cd live e non mi da nulla
<lev_> ragazzi il plugin di flash di firefox non mi funziona
<lev_> sapreste darmi qualche suggerimento?
<stevr1it> Scall,   la home è su sda7
<Scall> stevr1it: è già montato sda7?
<stevr1it> no
<stevr1it> Scall,  montata
<shaky> Salve, una domanda, che usate per aggiungere musica su iphone 4? Riuscite ad aggiungere la musica con rythmnbox?
<ZiOgUtTy> non so se posso chiedere qua, io chiedo! oggi ho registrato il nick come da guida wiki ma non mi è ancora arrivata la mail per confermare la registrazione! è normale?
<Scall> stevr1it: digitando nel terminale "mount", nella riga con scritto "sda7" cosa c'è scritto?
<stevr1it> Sacll ecco i permessi dr-x------ 3 1000 1000  4096 2011-01-13 19:38 stevr1it
<stevr1it> Scall,
<stevr1it> Scall, http://paste.ubuntu.com/608449/
<stevr1it> Scall che permessi deve avere la home
<stevr1it> Scall,
<Scall> stevr1it: incolla nel terminale quello scritto dentro le virgolette:"sudo chmod o+x /media/0bf25133-37c3-4850-bcbf-f3284b462458"
<stevr1it> Scall,  fatto ed ora?
<Scall> stevr1it: scusami, ho dimenticato di inserire la home, ridai:"sudo chmod o+x /media/0bf25133-37c3-4850-bcbf-f3284b462458/home" e vedi se adesso puoi accedervi
<stevr1it> Scall mi da il seguente errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608455/
<Scall> stevr1it: se dai "ls /media/0bf25133-37c3-4850-bcbf-f3284b462458" cosa appare?
<stevr1it> Sacall mi ppare la home
<Scall> stevr1it: la partizione sda7 comprende solo la home o c'è anche la radice (che contiene bin, sbin, etc...)?
<stevr1it> Scall solo la home
<stevr1it> è un aprtizione
<Scall> stevr1it: ah ok
<stevr1it> è criptata la home
<Scall> stevr1it: allora il problema è propio che è criptata
<stevr1it> mai permessi sono ok?
<Scall> pensavo che non lo fosse perchè all'inizio non me lo avevi detto
<ZiOgUtTy> scusate la mia intromissione, ho fatto la registrazione del nick ma la mail non mi è ancora arrivata!! a chi mi devo rivolgere?
<Scall> ZiOgUtTy: da quant'è che aspetti? A me è arrivata presto, però so che a volte può ritardare un po' ad arrivare...
<ZiOgUtTy> Scall, una registrazione risale alle 09:00 di oggi, e un'altra circa mezz'ora fa
<Scall> ZiOgUtTy: strano, forse l'email è finita nella cartella dello spam, controlla
<Scall> stevr1it: mancano i permessi per il gruppo e per gli altri utenti, però dato che è criptata penso che anche se li aggiungiamo non cambia nulla. Non so cosa bisognerebbe fare in questo caso, puoi fare una ricerca sul forum di Ubuntu-it, tempo fa ho letto di situazioni simili.
<remix_tj> stevr1it: se la home e' criptata bisogna sapere la passphrase per montare il volume cifrato e vedere i dati
<ZiOgUtTy> Scall, controllato, niente mail
<stevr1it> remix_tj, la passwrod la conosco
<Scall> stevr1it: e ti è stata chiesta quando hai montato sda7?
<stevr1it> no
<remix_tj> stevr1it: non ho capito bene il tuo problema allora
<stevr1it> remix_tj, ho probabiulmente sbaglaito ualcosa con i permessi delle home/stevr1it ed ora non si apre più.
<stevr1it> remix_tj, sono da cd live
<stevr1it> riesco a amntare la sda7 dove risiede al carteella utente stevr1it
<remix_tj> stevr1it: si ma se usi la cifratura non riesci a vederla
<stevr1it> remix_tj,  certo
<antani> ubuntu nn si installa cm devo fare??
<stevr1it> remix_tj,  se da accensione normale cerco di andare su sudo mi da errore e non me lo pare
<stevr1it> apre
<stevr1it> deve avere dei permessi sbaglaiti anche sudo
<stevr1it> mi da una specie di error sudoid non ricordo bene
<remix_tj> stevr1it: non ci sono santi. Non riesci a fare il logon? prova a controllare su /var/log/syslog e /var/log/auth.log se ci sono cose strane
<OverMe> cosa vuol dire "cerco di andare su sudo"
<stevr1it> digitare sudo bash
<stevr1it> andare da root
<stevr1it> entrare nelal root
<OverMe> e che c'entra con la home?
<remix_tj> stevr1it: ma ti ripeto
<remix_tj> se entri da root
<stevr1it> se volgio controllare i permessi, o altro non posso farlo
<remix_tj> o entri anche come gesu'
<remix_tj> non vedi nulla
<stevr1it> ma ho la password
<remix_tj> perche' la home si monta solo e resta visibile SOLO se entri col tuo utente
<remix_tj> non c'entra la password
<remix_tj> stevr1it: quello che devi fare
<remix_tj> e' entrare con il tuo utente
<remix_tj> e dettagliare il piu' possibile l'errore
<stevr1it> certo ma anceh se entro come utente  e non parte con cntrol alt f1 cerco di antrarci da utente non ci riesco
<stevr1it> ci ho provato ma non ci riesco
<remix_tj> stevr1it: ce l'hai la passphrase della home cifrata?
<stevr1it> certo
<remix_tj> bene
<remix_tj> allora entri da console
<remix_tj> e fai questgo
<remix_tj> questo
<FloodBotIt1> remix_tj: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<remix_tj> sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/user_name/.Private /home/user_name/Private
<stevr1it> remix mi da errore Error mounting eCryptfs: [-2] No such file or directory
<zappo_> roby_, ci sei?
<stevr1it> remix_tj, sono da live
<remix_tj> stevr1it: ti invito, seriamente a leggere con ATTENZIONE quello che ti ho scritto
<OverMe> lol
<stevr1it> remix_tj, scusa ma ho eseguito alla lettera
<antani> non si installa ubuntu cm devo farE?
<stevr1it> remix_tj,  ho eseguito sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/stevr1it/.Private /home/stevr1it/Private
<stevr1it> remix_tj,  do la Passphrase e mi fa delle domande
<remix_tj> stevr1it: se sei qui non hai fatto alla lettera, visto che ti ho detto di andare in console
<stevr1it> remix_tj, scusa sono confuso, cosa intendi a consolle, riavviare tutto?
<stevr1it> remix_tj, faccio fatica c apire unity, e in più sono sulal live
<stevr1it> remix_tj, sono andato da terminale
<remix_tj> stevr1it: si riavviare
<stevr1it> remix_tj, sono da portatile, da recovery ho aperto la console e non mi accetta la password
<remix_tj> quale password?
<remix_tj> quella per entrare?
<stevr1it> remix per andare in sudo
<remix_tj> stevr1it: non voglio piu' sentire parlare di sudo
<remix_tj> ok?
<stevr1it> ok
<remix_tj> fai login con il tuo utente
<stevr1it> dimmi passo per passo cosa fare
<remix_tj> metti il tuo utente
<remix_tj> e la tua password
<remix_tj> dalla console (ctrl-alt-f1)
<remix_tj> e dimmi cosa compare a video
<stevr1it> ù
<stevr1it> remix_tj, fatto ma mi dice<.
<stevr1it> could not update ICEauthority fiel/home/stevr1it/.<ICE authority
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> poi?
<stevr1it> mi dice inoltre che c'è un probelma con ils erver di configurazine /usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-cehck-2 è uscito con stato 256
<remix_tj> stevr1it: ma stai entrando dall'interfaccia grafica?
<stevr1it> remix_tj, si
<OverMe> rotfl
<stevr1it> remix_tj, cosa intendi da consolle allora scusa
<remix_tj> stevr1it: ma se ti ho detto di entrare da console (ctrl-alt-f1)
<remix_tj> quella si chiama console, altrimenti ti dicevo X
<stevr1it> remix_tj, dsa consolle mi dice:
<stevr1it> mount operation non permitted run a command as administrqator user "root" use "sudo" command
<stevr1it> remix_tj, dopo naturalmente aver digitato la userid and password
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> dammi questi due comandi qui
<remix_tj> tail -n 10 /var/log/syslog
<remix_tj> tail -n 10 /var/log/auth.log
<stevr1it> remix_tj, tieni present eche ti scrivo da portatile e lavoro sul desktop
<remix_tj> uhm, ok
<remix_tj> sono in rete questi due pc?
<stevr1it> remix_tj, no
<remix_tj> uhm...
<stevr1it> comquneu il primo di dice numero di righe non valido
<remix_tj> stevr1it: perche' non hai scritto correttamente
<remix_tj> comunque
<remix_tj> dopo quel messaggio di errore
<remix_tj> si presenta il prompt?
<stevr1it> si ho il promt stevr1it@stevr1it
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> stevr1it: ora prova il comando che ti ho dato prima
<remix_tj> sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/stevr1it/.Private /home/stevr1it/Private
<stevr1it> ok provo aspetta
<stevr1it> mi dice sudo must be setuid root
<OverMe> tan tan tan taaaan
<remix_tj> stevr1it: bene
<remix_tj> ok stevr1it
<stevr1it> remix_tj, speriamo
<remix_tj> ti sei fumato la macchina
<remix_tj> quindi
<OverMe> tanto per curiosità, si può sapere che hai combinato?
<remix_tj> o riavvi in modalita' single user, quindi entri come root
<stevr1it> credo di aver cambaito i permsessi a medai
<remix_tj> e vai a sistemare sto setuid root
<stevr1it> o a stevr1it
<remix_tj> su sudo
<remix_tj> oppure sei ciavato
<stevr1it> coem faccio?
<remix_tj> stevr1it: per quale motivo cambiare i permessi?
<stevr1it> guarda non ricordo proprio
<stevr1it> ok come cambio i permsessi di sudo?
<remix_tj> stevr1it: bene, fallo ancora e ti mando via a pedate :-)
<stevr1it> ok accetto
<Digiu> buonasera
<stevr1it> me le sot dando
<stevr1it> credimi
<remix_tj> stevr1it: riavvia e vai su grub, dopo di che' scegli anziche' la prima voce la seconda voce quella che riguarda single user  qualcosa del genere
<remix_tj> (non mi ricordo il nome)
<stevr1it> huum ho la recovery
<stevr1it> coem seconda voce
<remix_tj> da li' parte e ti mostra un menu'. Da li scegli "prompt to root shell"
<remix_tj> stevr1it: si esatto
<stevr1it> remix_tj, aspetta
<remix_tj> quando sei al quel menu' li' che ti dicevo scegli di andare sul terminale di root
<stevr1it> ci ho provato prima
<stevr1it> remix_tj, ora ci riprovo
<stevr1it> ok ci sono
<stevr1it> mi cheide una live root fr maintenance or type controld
<stevr1it> mi cheide la root password
<stevr1it> remix_tj, non mi accetta la root passwrod, ma non l'ho cambiata
<OverMe> -.-
<remix_tj> stevr1it: non ti deve chiedere la password di root perche' tu non devi averla messa
<remix_tj> e se l'hai messa
<remix_tj> ti resta una sola opportunita'
<remix_tj> tornare dalla live
<stevr1it> ok ci tornoa spetta
<remix_tj> montare la tua partizione /
<remix_tj> e modificare i permessi
<stevr1it> ok dammi 5 minuti
<stevr1it> sto aprtendo da live
<remix_tj> poi torna dalla live con irc
<stevr1it> ok
<remix_tj> perche' ci servono dei paste
<stevr1it> certo
<stevr1it> c'è un modo di non caricare unity da live?
<remix_tj> boh
<stevr1it> remix_tj,  eccomi
<stevr1it> remix_tj, sono da cd live
<antani> Ho un problema sull'installazione di ubuntu
<riki> antani :spiegati
<antani>  era già un po di tempo che volevo passare a linux ma ogni volta che lo volevo installare sul mio portatile mi dava sempre qualche problema, a volte si installava e dopo averlo avviato un paio di volte poi nn partiva piu e dava gli errori piu strani(schermata nera, caricamento infinito, login strani ecc..)
<antani> Quando è uscita la nuova versione ho provato a reinstallarlo e questa volta nn me lo installa proprio. Ho provato sia ubuntu che xubuntu e ho provato anche a cambiare distro usando Suse ma dopo l'installazione( che procedeva correttamente) non partiva il sistema operativo.  L'installazione si blocca a questo passaggio  "ata6: SATA link down(SStatus 0 SControl 330)" sia cn ubutu che xubuntu. Ho sempre deframmentato hdd prima di insta
<riki> ho letto sul forum
<riki> del tuo problema
<riki> ci sei?
<riki> antani ci sei?
<antani> sisi
<riki> allora fai così
<riki> hai la possibilità di installare con la rete collegata?
<antani> sisi
<stevr1it> remix_tj, ci sei?
<riki> durante l'installazione selezioni aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<riki> una volta installato non fare nulla e torna qui
<antani> un altra cosa
<antani> io ho un solo hdd ma 2 partizioni
<antani> 1 è completamente vuota da 70gb e lo installo li il linux, fa qualcosa=
<antani> ?
<riki> non puoi fare un'installazione pulita?
<antani> riki: cioè?
<riki> installare il sistama operativo utilizzando tutto l'hd
<antani> riki: nono il windows mi serve
<riki> ok
<riki> devi fare attenzione
<antani> su cosa?? io per il linux uso solo la partizione vuota
<riki> perchè se sbagli nel partizionamento c'è caso che non ti si avvii più neanche windows
<riki> attualmente hai già ubuntu installato?
<antani> no nn ho nessun ubuntu installato anche perche nn si installa
<antani> si blocca
<antani> oppure dp installato non parte
<riki> ricordati che il minimo necessario è una partizione con punto di mount / e un'altra di swap
<riki> hai verificato che il tuo pc sia in elenco compatibilità?
<antani> dv si vede? ho fatto qualche ricerca ma nn lo ho trovato
<riki> asp
<riki> dimmi che portatile è?
<antani> acer aspire 5810tg
<riki> nella lista non c'è
<riki> ma non vuol dire che non funzioni
<riki> hai masterizzato correttamente la iso?
<riki> antani: quando installi devi scegliere l'opzione affianca ad altro sistema operativo
<riki> 30 GB sono suffucienti
<antani> eh sisi
<antani> la iso penso di averla masterizzata bene
<antani> cn imgburn
<riki> ok
<antani> ma cmq dv hai trovato la lista dei compatibili??^
<riki> http://tuxmobil.org/mylaptops.html
<antani> ok grazie
<ZiOgUtTy> chiedo aiuto, o meglio una spiegazione, ho fatto la registrazione del nick ma ancora non mi è arrivata la mail! qualcuno sa cosa devo fare?
<K99Brain> ZiOgUtTy, riprovaci, forse hai messo la mail sbagliata
<ZiOgUtTy> ne ho fatto 2
<ZiOgUtTy> ho seguito questa guida /msg mio-nick registe mia-pass mia-mail
<K99Brain> ZiOgUtTy, sbagliato, non devi mettere il nick
<K99Brain> lo prende da solo
<K99Brain> ZiOgUtTy, /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL
<ZiOgUtTy> scusa, ma cosa e nickserv?
<K99Brain> ZiOgUtTy, devi mettere solo password e email tue, il resto è letteralmente /msg nickserv register
<K99Brain> ZiOgUtTy, il nickserv è il server dei n icknames
<ZiOgUtTy> ok
<K99Brain> ZiOgUtTy, in pratica /msg nickserv manda un messaggio privato al server dei nick
<K99Brain> e il messaggio è: register PASSWORD EMAIL
<ZiOgUtTy> grazie adesso funziona
<Digiu> buonasera
<Digiu> ho installato ubuntu 11.04,vorrei sapere come montare in automatico i dischi ntfs all'avvio
<Digiu> se si può fare
<filo1234> !fstab | Digiu
<ubot-it> Digiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<Digiu> grazie,provo a leggere
<Digiu> ho inviato il comando cat /etc/fstab ma non mi visualizza i dischi ntfs
<Digiu> mi fa vedere solo la partizione dev/sda2 (ubuntu) e la swap
<filo1234> Digiu: se non ce li metti ovvio che non ci siano
<filo1234> leggi bene la guida
<Digiu> cribbio
<giordano> buona sera a tutti voi delle rete, ho un piccolo problema, ho installato la nuova versione 11.04 e sto seguendo la seguente procedura http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari mi sono fermato nel 3 punto, non so come devo fare, help me!!!!
<filo1234> giordano: punto 3 in che senso?
<giordano> dove dice di aprire il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<giordano> lo apro ma compare una pagina bianca
<filo1234> giordano: eh
<DarkSun> perché non c'è
<filo1234> giordano: dovresti crearlo
<marco68> buona sera
<filo1234> giordano: fai così segna questi comandi
<DarkSun> nelle ultime versioni di X non c'è alcun bisogno di quel file, a meno che tu non debba apportargli delle modifiche significative o cambiare driver
<giordano> e poi devo copiare '' Option “EnableSiSCtrl” “yes” '' nella pagina bianca
<giordano> e poi devo copiare '' Option “EnableSiSCtrl” “yes” '' nella pagina bianca?
<filo1234> la guida è un po' fatta coi piedi diciamoci la verità
<marco68> qualcuno ha una sheda skystar hd2, e sa quale programma si usa  ver vedere la tv sat coni vari plugin_
<filo1234> giordano: no aspetta
<giordano> ok
<filo1234> giordano: allora dovresti andare in una console testuale premendo ctrl+alt+f2 fare il login e dare: sudo service gdm stop && sudo X -configure && sudo cp xorg.conf.new  /etc/X11/   e da qui proseguire come da guida
<giordano> ahhhh
<filo1234> scusa manca un pezzo nel cmando cp
<filo1234> sudo cp xorg.conf.new  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DarkSun> ecco
<DarkSun> stavo appunto per dirtelo :D
<filo1234> :D
<filo1234> la vecchiaia
<Digiu> ok adesso provo a riavviare
<giordano> 1) ora provo
<Digiu> filo pero nel terminale al momento del salvataggio del file fstab mi da questo errore
<Digiu> (gedit:3372): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Creazione del file "/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.I8USVV" non riuscita: File o directory non esistente
<Digiu> ma salva correttemente lo stesso
<filo1234> Digiu: non capisco
<Digiu> io meno che te
<Digiu> tutte le volte il gedit mi da questo errore
<Digiu> ubuntu 11.04
<Digiu> riavvio
<Digiu> arrivo
<vencizOn> 'sera
<giordano> ho provato ma lo schermo è diventato nero ho dovuto riavviare, ora ho provato a copiare il seguito ma nulla è cambiato
<twosides> ciao
<twosides> vorrei installare ubuntu su un powerbook g4
<twosides> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<lorenzo-2357> Buongiorno, su un sito al posto di un lettore multimediale mi esce il messaggio "missing plug-in" ... che si fa?
<DarkSun> devi installare il plug-in
<DarkSun> che sito è?
<lorenzo-2357> DarkSun... Zshare . net quando installo il plug -in mi da un comunque l'errore che il plug-in è bloccato!
<lorenzo-2357> DarkSun, Zshare.net quando installo il plug -in mi da comunque l'errore che il plug-in è bloccato!
<fredo> buonasera
<fredo> ho installato la nuova versione di ubuntu 11.04 ma sto avendo problemi con il wirless
<lorenzo-2357> Su un sito al posto di un lettore multimediale mi esce il messaggio "missing plug-in" ... che si fa?
<fredo> qualcuno mi risponde
<lorenzo-2357> eh!
<lorenzo-2357> Il plug-in seguente si è bloccato: VLC multimedia plug-in... che si fa?
<lorenzo-2357> Il plug-in seguente si è bloccato: VLC multimedia plug-in... che si può fare?
<vencizOn> installalo
<DigiuRN> ragazzi non riesco a montare in automatico i 2 hard disk
<DigiuRN> ntfs
<vencizOn> DigiuRN: devi modificare il file fstab
<DigiuRN> ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<vencizOn> esatto :D
<vencizOn> Io ci sono riuscito
<DigiuRN> ma dopo che ho aggiunto le 2 righe nel file etc/fstab mi sono scomparsi i 2 hard disk+
<vencizOn> cosa non va?
<DigiuRN> adesso non mi vede piu gli hard disk ntfs
<vencizOn> i passi sono semplici
<vencizOn> devi creare le cartelle in /media/
<vencizOn> poi in fstab inserisci la stringa corrispondente
<DigiuRN> le 2 righe che ho aggiunto sono queste
<DigiuRN> #AutoMount sdb1 (DOWNLOAD)
<DigiuRN> UUID=9892E21792E1FA20 / ntfs          defaults,auto,rw 0     1
<DigiuRN> #AutoMount sdb2 (ARCHIVIO)
<DigiuRN> UUID=4672883772882DAD /  ntfs         defaults,auto,rw 0     1
<FloodBotIt1> DigiuRN: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<DigiuRN> cosa ho sbagliato?
<vencizOn> innanzitutto non monti nulla
<DigiuRN> e perchè?
<vencizOn> monti la radice su ntfs
<vencizOn> devi vedere il percorso dei due HD
<vencizOn> in /dev/
<vencizOn> devi vedere a cosa corrispondono
<vencizOn> poi devi avere delle directory già create in /media/
<DigiuRN> uno è dev/sdb1 e l'altro dev/sdb2
<vencizOn> e devi mettere la stringa
<DigiuRN> in media cosa devo creare?
<vencizOn> /dev/HDx /media/Nome_HD auto,defaults,rw 0 0
<vencizOn> al posto di HDx devi vedere il nome effettivo
<vencizOn> al posto di Nome_HD ci va il nome della directory che crei
<vencizOn> fai sudo mkdir /media/Archivio
<lorenzo-2357> Il plug-in seguente si è bloccato: VLC multimedia plug-in... che si può fare?
<vencizOn> e sudo mkdir /media/Download
<vencizOn> poi dopo aggiungi le due stringhe che ti ho detto a /etc/fstab
<vencizOn> però devi controllare il nome in /dev/
<vencizOn> non ricordo il comando per vederlo
<vencizOn> googleggia
<vencizOn> ora vado a cena ;)
<jack_> salve a tutti!!!
<jack_> ho la nuova versione di ubuntu ma non riesco a connettermi con il wirless
<juventus> ooo
<badkidz> ciao! ho un problema! ho collegato al netbook un vecchio monitor da 17 pollici, per il monitor esterno ho impostato una risoluzione di 1024 x 768 ma cosi non vedo i due pannelli sopra e sotto e quindi non posso fare nulla... sapete come risolvo?
<badkidz> nada eh? :!
<badkidz> :|
<badkidz> ciao! ho un problema! ho collegato al netbook un vecchio monitor da 17 pollici, per il monitor esterno ho impostato una risoluzione di 1024 x 768 ma cosi non vedo i due pannelli sopra e sotto e quindi non posso fare nulla... sapete come risolvo?
<mauy> ciao sono un neofita e non capisco una mazza di ubuntu ho bisogno di una mano per far funzionare la stampante hp lasejet 1100 collegata tramite porta parallela grazie
<zul__> scusate ragazzi ho creato il gruppo cvs e ora voglio assegnare ad una directory "/cvs" il gruppo cvs ossia: chown -R cvs:cvs /cvs. Ottengo questa risposta: chown: invalid user: `cvs.cvs'
<zul__>  come mai?
<gnulo> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di un consiglio... vorrei prendere un piccolo portatile, pensavo a qualcosa intorno ai 12', magari un dell... avete consigli in merito? (ovviamente diventerebbe ubuntu based)
<DigiuRN> vencizOn ce l'ho fatta
<DigiuRN> grazie
<remix_tj> zul__: cvs:cvs
<remix_tj> non cvs.cvs
<zul__> remix è stato un errore di battitura: ho scritto cvs:cvs ma ottengo quell'errore
<DigiuRN> chio di voi ha installato la versione 11.04?
<mauy> ci sono riuscito è solo che essendo abituato a windows pensavo si installasse da sola invece dovevo dirgli io di installarla!!!
<DigiuRN> non riesco a trovare la funzione per ridimensionare il launcher sulla sinistra e l'opzione per modificare le varie dissolvenze
<vencizOn> DigiuRN: prego ;)
<vencizOn> io vado
<vencizOn> ciao a tutti
<badkidz> ciao ragazzi c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi vi prego!
<badkidz> ciao! ho un problema! ho collegato al netbook un vecchio monitor da 17 pollici, per il monitor esterno ho impostato una risoluzione di 1024 x 768 ma cosi non vedo i due pannelli sopra e sotto e quindi non posso fare nulla...
<badkidz> T_T
<K99Brain> badkidz, prova altre risoluzioni
<K99Brain> badkidz, oppure prova a mettere modalità clone
<K99Brain> o come si chiama
<K99Brain> copiua desktop\
<K99Brain> copia desktop
<K99Brain> o simile
<badkidz> :O eccomi scusate
<badkidz> eh ma quali risoluzioni?
<lorenzo-2357> Il plug-in seguente si è bloccato: VLC multimedia plug-in... che si può fare?
<DigiuRN> come si può configurare compiz????????
<alessandro_> salve a tutti
<lorenzo-2357> alessandro_ salve
<alessandro_> io avrei bisogno del comando per poter cambiare i permessi alla cartella lampp
<vietta> perchè cambiare i permessi?
<alessandro_> perche ogni volta che avvio lampp
<alessandro_> e ho installato i csm
<alessandro_> io non vedo nulla
<vietta> chi è il proprietario di www?
<vietta> fai una cosa
<vietta> cd /var/
<alessandro_> no non ho installato nella cartella www ma
<vietta> ls -lrt
<alessandro_> in opt/lampp
<alessandro_> htdocs
<vietta> ah ok
<vietta> mmm
<vietta> lampp
<vietta> ok
<alessandro_> si
<vietta> il comando per cambiare i permessi è
<vietta> chmod 755 /path/nomecartella
<DigiuRN> ma sto maledetto compiz come diavolo si configura? qualcuno lo sa?
<DigiuRN> dal software center ho provato ad installare compizconfig ma si blocca durante l 'installazione lamentando un conflitto con un pacchetto che è già installato
<alessandro_> ho dato il comando chmod però non mi risolve il problema
<DigiuRN> riavvio
<vietta> DigiuRN... scusa la domanda scema l'hai avviato
<vietta> ?
<vietta> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<alessandro_> dato quel comando
<vietta> ops alessandro_ scusa
<alessandro_> poi vado in localhost
<vietta> sì
<alessandro_> vado sulla cartella del csm
<alessandro_> e mi dice che da errore di collegamento con il database
<vietta> utente e pw li hai inseriti correttamente?
<alessandro_> vado in localhost phpmyadmin
<alessandro_> e mi da errore
<vietta> almeno apache funziona?
<alessandro_> cosa posso fare?
<vietta> cioè se digiti localhost nel browser dice it's work?
<alessandro_> no mi fa vedere tutte le cartelle
<alessandro_> dove dento ho i csm
<Damaskinos> Salve ragazzi ho installato su ubuntu conky qualcuno può aiutarmi nella configurazione?
<alessandro_> io volendo posso anche cancellare i csm compreso lammp
<alessandro_> e passare alla cartella ww
<alessandro_> però non sò come installare lampp server dal
<alessandro_> gestore di pachetti
<vietta> il lamp dici?
<alessandro_> si
<frederic> buonasera
<frederic> ho aggiornato ubuntu alla nuova versione 11.04 ,ma ho problemi con la connessione wifi
<Damaskinos> frederic, è un errore che molti hanno riscontrato
<Damaskinos> ho letto che in pratica la 11.04 carica in automatico i driver broadcom
<Damaskinos> quello che bisogna fare è eliminare questi driver e installare i driver open
<frederic> scusa l'ignoranza ma come devo fare praticamente
<Damaskinos> frederic, due secondi
<Damaskinos> frederic, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<frederic> grazie mille
<Damaskinos> aspetta non è finito qui
<Damaskinos> quando hai fatto dimmi
<frederic> ok ho fatto adesso mi dice continuare
<Damaskinos> continuare cosa?
<frederic> È necessario scaricare 18,2 kB di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 131 kB di spazio su disco. Continuare [S/n]?
<Damaskinos> s e invio
<frederic> ok
<Damaskinos> fatto?
<Damaskinos> ora sudo modprobe b43
<frederic> ok
<Damaskinos> ok ora prova e vedi se funziona la wi-fi
<frederic> mi dice comando non trovato
<Damaskinos> sudo modprobe b43 hai scritto bene?
<frederic> si non mi fa andare avanti
<Damaskinos> strano
<frederic> boo chiudo e riprovo
<Damaskinos> si
<frederic> lo stesso
<frederic> non e cambiato nulla
<Damaskinos> aspettiamo vediamo se qualcuno sa dirci qualcosa io comunque ho risolto così
<Damaskinos> prova a riavviare il pc
<Damaskinos> e poi dai quel comando
<frederic> ok
<frederic> comunque adesso si e connesso grazie mille
<frederic> comunque una versione di unreal tournement per ubuntu 11.04
<Damaskinos> frederic,
<Damaskinos> si c'è una versione per ubuntu
<Damaskinos> vai sul forum nella sezione game
<frederic> ok
<frederic> parte senza cd
<Damaskinos> si
<Damaskinos> o meglio devi avere il cd installare il gioco come spiega la guida del wiki
<Damaskinos> ragazzi conoscete il codice città forecast per conky
<Damaskinos> ?
<frederic> ok grazie
<frederic> buonanotte
<frederic> buonasera
<frederic> cmq da quando ho ubuntu non mi funzionano le porte usb
<frederic> come mai
<jester-> frederic: in virtualbox?
<frederic> cioe
<jester-> cioè usi ubuntu in virtuale o sui partizione
<frederic> forze su partizione scusa l'ignoranza
<jester-> frederic: c'è una bella differenza fra installata su una partizione o che sia una macchina virtuale
<frederic> su partizione
<jester-> frederic: gnome o kde
<jester-> o altro
<frederic> gnome
<jester-> frederic: quindi se colleghi un pendrive usb non fa una piega?
<frederic> no per niente
<frederic> al mouse si accende la luce
<frederic> e comunque ne ho 3 non ne funziona una
<jester-> non compare nemmeno nella finestra di destra del filemanager?
<frederic> no
<jester-> frederic prova un po ad attaccarne una
<frederic> ok ho attaccato il mouse
<jester-> frederic: che centra il mouse
<jester-> frederic: serve una penna usb dati
<frederic> ok un attimo
<frederic> ok ho attaccato l hard disk
<jester-> frederic: apri un terminale e dai il comando: dmesg | tail e metti la risposta su pastebin
<jester-> !paste | frederic
<ubot-it> frederic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frederic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608675/
<jester-> frederic: anche sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> frederic:  1465.447076] hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<Franz> Ho un problema con la nuova vesione di ubuntu installata in un pc a cui accedo da remoto!!! qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> frederic: in winzoz funzano?
<jester-> Franz: cioè?
<frederic> Disco /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 byte 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 14593 cilindri Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0xcf52a5ad  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1         125      999424   82  Linux swap / Solaris La partizione 
<frederic> ho sbagliato
<jester-> frederic: nel pastebin please
<Franz> sono spariti i menu!non riesco ad accedere ad alcuna impostazione, solo il desktop e quei files che erano lì presenti
<jester-> !gnomereset | Franz
<ubot-it> Franz: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<frederic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608676/
<Franz> come faccio a resettare gnome? vorrei tornare al menu della versione 10.04 perchè era simile a windows e i miei suoceri sono abituati a quella!
<frederic> cosa mi hai scritto prima
<jester-> Franz: te lo ha detto il bot come fare
<jester-> frederic: 1) controlla che nel bios siano abilitate e pure le usb legacy, se si prova in winzoz, se non hai winzoz prova con una live ma sa di usb ciucche
<Franz> quindi basta solo rinominare quelle cartelle e tutto torna come prima? sarebbe fantastico!
<jester-> Franz: yess torna a default
<frederic> nel bios sono abilitate
<jester-> frederic: l'hd è alimentato o prende la scossa dalle usb
<frederic> mi puoi fare il disegnino
<jester-> notte
<frederic> stavo scherzando
<riki> rodragon, sono riuscitooo!
<riki> ubuntu 11.04 con unity funzionante al 100%
<mauy> ciao sono abituato a ie su windows e mi sembra che firefox su ubuntu sia lento è un problema di firefox qundi posso provare crome o è un problema di ubuntu????
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-17
<ROSSELLA> CIAO
<ROSSELLA> QUALCUNO MI VEDE?
<Manuz> tutto tace...
<seawolf> Manuz be dai sai come sono i nerds,se non fai domande interessanti o facile ironia sul loro os preferito,non si smuovono :D
<Versilia> buongiorno!!
<Versilia> buongiorno a tutti!
<fleurtherock> ciao Versilia
<fleurtherock> posso chiederti una info?
<Versilia> dimmi
<fleurtherock> Versilia, uno o due mesi fa era uscito un software per creare il centralino col pc
<fleurtherock> ti ricordi come si chiama?
<Versilia> no, proprio no...
<glpiana> ola
<versilia> ho bisogno di aiuto
<versilia> ubuntu non parte più dopo l'aggiornamento
<glpiana> versilia, che aggironamento?
<glpiana> passaggio di versione?
<versilia> si
<glpiana> versilia, da 10.10 a 11.04?
<versilia> eh si
<versilia> ma non so come mai
<glpiana> versilia, fatto tramite ilgestore?
<versilia> si
<glpiana> versilia, ha dato errori durante l'avanzamneto?
<versilia> ora ho praovato a partire da cd ma non posso far nulla
<versilia> mi sembra di no, ma non sono stato a guardarlo
<glpiana> versilia, visualizi il menu di grub all'avvio del pc?
<glpiana> *visualizzi
<versilia> si, windows va, linux no, nessuna versione
<glpiana> versilia, nemmeno il recovery mode?
<versilia> non l'avevo mai usato, cmq non parte... schermo nero con qualche scritta
<glpiana> versilia, e non arriva a un menu?
<versilia> eh no!
<glpiana> versilia, e allora dimmi dove si blocca
<glpiana> versilia, anzi, sei da livecd ora?
<versilia> no sono da windows.
<versilia> ma se vuoi posso usare un altro pc
<glpiana> versilia, prima hai scritto che da livecd non riesci a fare nulla. puoi spiegare meglio?
<versilia> beh, posso 1) reinstallare ubuntu cancellando i dati 2) reinstallare ubuntu cancellando tutto l'hd.. non mi paiono 2 proposte convincenti
<glpiana> versilia, ah ok, pensavo avessi provato un qualche ripristino. allora fai così
<glpiana> versilia, avvia da livecd e collegati con quel pc
<glpiana> versilia, puoi farlo?
<versilia> si, esco e rientro aspetta
<glpiana> oki
<versilia> si sta riavvindao
<glpiana> oki, avvisami quando sei a posto e collegato qui con quel pc
<versilia> non te ne andare, è quasi partito
<glpiana> :)
<versilia> ok, ora è in live cd
<versilia> prova o installa?
<glpiana> versilia, prova
<glpiana> versilia, quando si avvia apri un terminale
<versilia> ah
<glpiana> versilia, digita nel terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<versilia> asp
<glpiana> versilia, però conviene che ti apri la webchat dall'altro pc
<versilia> eh, immaginavo
<versilia> eccomi!
<glpiana> versilia, oki, dai il comando sudo fdisk -l  e copia su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> !paste | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<versilia> asp che cerco il terminale è tutto nuovo
<glpiana> versilia, bandierina di windows e scrivi ter
<glpiana> ti appare l'icona
<versilia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608847/
<glpiana> versilia, sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<versilia> perché?
<versilia> fatto
<glpiana> versilia, non vuoi recuperare l'installazione?
<versilia> si
<glpiana> versilia, se non vuoi lasciamo stare, credevo avessi un problema e volessi provare a risolverlo :D
<versilia> sciocco
<versilia> era curiosità
<glpiana> versilia, oki, allora ti sto facendo seguire questa guida
<glpiana> !grub | versilia la seconda
<ubot-it> versilia la seconda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> versilia, ora digita: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> versilia, poi: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<glpiana> versilia, infine: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<glpiana> versilia, dimmi quando hai dato tutti i comandi
<versilia_> ci sono
<glpiana> versilia_, bene, ora scrivi: sudo chroot /mnt
<glpiana> versilia_, dovresti ritrovarti col # al prompt
<versilia_> ok
<glpiana> versilia_, ora scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> che vediamo se c'è qualche pacchetto non configurato
<versilia_> nel frattempo sono passato sulla altro pc, perché di la non prende piu la linea...
<glpiana> ok
<versilia_> sta macinando
<glpiana> bene, buon segno
<glpiana> vuol dire che qualcosa non era terminato
<versilia_> elaborazione  configurazione eccecc
<Bulldozer> ciao ragazzi...son passato a ubuntu 11.04 tramite aggionramento dalla 10.10...devo dire che non mi funziona granchè bene (almeno questa è la mia sensazione)...vorrei reinstallarlo pulito da zero (la 11.04)...come fare per salvare il grub dato che ho il dual boot con seven?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, se reinstalli il bootloader si piazza da solo e riconosce seven dandoti il dual boot
<versilia_> il grub non te lo cacella
<glpiana> Bulldozer, se per qualche motivo non dovesse vederlo subito, dopo l'installazione fai gli aggiornamenti e poi si vede
<versilia_> più o meno quello che voelvo dire i ;)
<glpiana> :D
<versilia_> finito
<versilia_>  mi da il root
<glpiana> versilia_, oki, allora per conferma digita: update-grub
<glpiana> versilia_, poi copia su pastebin quanto esce
<Bulldozer> ok quindi posso formattare tutta l'attuale partizione di ubuntu senza problemi e reinstallare la 11.04 da zero...
<glpiana> Bulldozer, se vuoi si può anche provare a mettere a posto l'attuale installazione
<versilia_> non te lo posso copiare ma è breve, lo riscirovo
<glpiana> versilia_, perchè non puoi copiarlo?
<Bulldozer> no va beh provo a far un reinstall pulito...voglio vedere se realmente cambia qualcosa (o se è proprio la 11.04 che in questo momento è più acerba della 10.10)
<Bulldozer> grazie comunque
<glpiana> Bulldozer, come vuoi :)
<versilia_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/608852/
<versilia_> te l'ho riscritto perche ubuntu si è disconesso da internet e non mi becca la linea..
<glpiana> versilia_, ma tu li hai dati tutti i comandi che ti ho elencato prima?
<glpiana> <glpiana> versilia, ora digita: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev  <--- questo l'hai dato?
<versilia_> ma certo
<versilia_> noooooo
<glpiana> sì o no?
<versilia_> mi avevi fatto montare il 4
<glpiana> versilia_, e poi ti ho dato altri tre comandi
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> oki, digita exit
<versilia_> ma magari era mentre era saltata la liena
<glpiana> dovrebbe tronare al prompt con $
<glpiana> *tornare
<versilia_> non lo posso dare ora?
<glpiana> versilia_, appunto, ma prima devi dare exit e tronare al prompt con $
<glpiana> *tornare
<versilia_> ok
<glpiana> versilia_, ora: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> versilia_, fatto?
<versilia_> ora io ok
<glpiana> versilia_, adesso: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<versilia_> ok
<glpiana> versilia_, infine: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<versilia_> ok
<glpiana> versilia_, sudo chroot /mnt
<versilia_> ok
<glpiana> versilia_, c'è #?
<versilia_> si
<glpiana> versilia_, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> anche senza sudo, che non serve qui
<versilia_> fatto con sudo... e ora sta alvorando
<glpiana> versilia_, oki, dimmi quando termina
<versilia_> cmq mi da degli errori mentre lavora
<glpiana> versilia_, sarebbe bello se li copiassi su pastebin
<versilia_> ora non posso.. senno devo riavviare
<glpiana> vabbè, vediamo di andare avanti così
<versilia_> finito
<glpiana> versilia_, dai update-grub
<versilia_> gli errori si riferiavano ad alcune dipendenze che mancavano
<versilia_> ok
<glpiana> versilia_, dimmi se update-grub elenca i kernel di ubutnu e anche windows
<glpiana> *ubuntu
<versilia_> si va bene
<glpiana> versilia_, oki, scrivi exit
<versilia_> ok
<glpiana> versilia_, sudo umount /mnt/dev
<glpiana> versilia_, poi: sudo umount /mnt/proc
<glpiana> versilia_, poi: sudo umount /mnt/sys
<glpiana> versilia_, e infine: sudo umount /mnt
<glpiana> versilia_, quando hai finito riavvia il pc
<versilia_> device is busy
<glpiana> versilia_, a che comando?
<versilia_> all ultimo
<glpiana> versilia_, cd ..
<glpiana> versilia_, e poi ridai il comando
<versilia_> uguale
<glpiana> versilia_, oki, scrivi: sudo reboot                     che riavvia
<versilia_> e levo il cd
<glpiana> sì quando te lo dice
<versilia_> a volte mi sembrava che dessi la colpa a me ^_^
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> sta avviando?
<versilia_> asp
<versilia_> no, l'unità disco eccecc non è pronta o non è presnte
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> versilia_, oki, torna con il livecd che ripristiniamo grub
<versilia_> ora però è partito
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> la tua installazione?
<versilia_> ci è solo voluto un po' , che vuiol dire?
<glpiana> versilia_, che ancora qualcosa non va, ora vediamo
<glpiana> versilia_, quando è avviato collegati con quello
<versilia_> ok, 2 minuti poi ho un appuntamento ...
<glpiana> versilia_, apri un terminale e da: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> versilia_, se da qualcosa, copia su pastebin
<glpiana> <glpiana> versilia_, apri un terminale e da: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> !paste | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<versilia> non viene nulla+
<versilia> quando ti ritrovo gl piana?
<glpiana> versilia, oki, digita: sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> versilia, in giornata, ma anche se non ci sono io ci sono altri
<glpiana> versilia, se riesci a prendere appunti dell'errore all'avvio è meglio
<versilia> Si ma visto che ormai sai già le cose è meglio
<glpiana> ok, tu vieni qui e nel caso mi vedi ;)
<versilia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608858/
<glpiana> versilia, sudo apt-get autoremove
<versilia> ok
<glpiana> versilia, se devi andare riprendiamo in altro momento
<versilia> si, è meglio, lascio il pc acceso, se riesco torno fra poco.
<versilia> grazie
<glpiana> ;)
<D4V|DE> buongiorno
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta a montare una partizione ext4 per dati?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, certo. di che si tratta? disco esterno?
<D4V|DE> no è una partizione del mio hdd
<D4V|DE> l'ho formattata in ext4 per tenerci i dati
<D4V|DE> ma non mi fa scrivere ne leggere...
<D4V|DE> glpiana, ci sei?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, scrivi nel terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sì scusa, ma non vivo solo per te :D
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/608902/
<D4V|DE> la partizione in questione sarebbe la sdc4
<glpiana> D4V|DE, digita: mount        e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<D4V|DE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608903/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, se dai: ls /media/sdc4          che dice?
<D4V|DE> dice lost+found
<glpiana> DareDevil, cd /media/sdc4
<glpiana> DareDevil, poi scrivi: mkdir prova
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/608905/
<D4V|DE> mi ha creato la cartella dando il sudo
<glpiana> D4V|DE, fermo, non fare ad mentulam canis per favore, e seguimi:   sudo chown davide87:davide87 /media/sdc4
<D4V|DE> fatto
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ora, SENZA SUDO!!!!!!!!,  scrivi:  mkdir prova2
<glpiana> D4V|DE, se te la crea dovrebbe essere tutto a posto
<D4V|DE> l'ha creata
<D4V|DE> senza sudo :D
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ora: ls -la /media/sdc4/prova
<glpiana> dimmi se è tua o di root
<D4V|DE> evvai funziona
<D4V|DE> ok asp
<glpiana> D4V|DE, avremmo già finito se tu non avessi creato quella directory con sudo -.-
<D4V|DE> eheh
<glpiana> D4V|DE, per cui dopo picchiettati le mani con un righello da parte mia
<glpiana> :D
<D4V|DE> auhauhua
<D4V|DE> ma adesso posso tranquillamente mettere i miei files giusto?
<D4V|DE> cioè.. se poi riavvio il pc devo reinserire qualche comando x leggere e scrivere la partizione?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, dovrebbe andare da sè. riavvia e prova
<D4V|DE> ok riavvio e torno
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  sembrava andare anche dopo il riavvio ma appena ho preso una cartella di diversi gb non mi fa copiare.. accesso negato...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ls -la /media/sdc4
<D4V|DE> anzi no
<D4V|DE> ora è ripartito sta copiando...
<glpiana> ???
<glpiana> D4V|DE, passalo anche a me quel campari :D
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/608911/
<D4V|DE> cmq avevo rimosso la cartella prova e lost+found e ho copiato su un mp3 e sembrava andare
<glpiana> D4V|DE, a me sembra sia a posto. dai sudo rm -r /media/sdc4/prova   per eliminare la directory pprova che hai fatto prima con sudo
<D4V|DE> poi il tempo di cercare una cartella con diversi gb e provando a copiarla mi dava accesso negato
<D4V|DE> chiudo dolphin lo riapro e adesso sta copiando...
<glpiana> boh
<D4V|DE> cmq rischio di perdere dati non ce ne dovrebbe essere vero?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, in che senso scusa? stai copiando, quindi al massimo li aumenti i dati
<D4V|DE> ext4 per salvare dati è affidabile?
<D4V|DE> leggevo nel forum che consigliavano fat32... o ext3
<D4V|DE> voglio abolire ntfs dal mio pc
<glpiana> D4V|DE, usiamo quasi tutti ext4 fiduciosamente
<D4V|DE> ok ;)
<D4V|DE> ah quasi dimenticavo... grazie 1000 :D
<glpiana> D4V|DE, :)
<versilia> ciao
<versilia> sono di nuovo qui
<glpiana> versilia, oilà
<glpiana> versilia, io però ho 3 minuti ora
<versilia> ne bastano 2!
<glpiana> versilia, hai già riavviato? si ripresenta il problema?
<glpiana> versilia, hai rpeso nota?
<glpiana> *preso
<versilia> no.. sono entrato ora
<versilia> asp
<versilia_> beh, x  ora ci mette un botto ad avviarsi
<versilia_> ma va!!!!!!!
<versilia_> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> versilia_, e di che? :D
<glpiana> vado a mangiare
<glpiana> ciao
<versilia_> oh, ma quando sei in chat come si fa a scrivere il nome preciso di chi chatta
<versilia_> fai copia e incolla?
<glpiana> !tab | versilia_
<ubot-it> versilia_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<versilia_> c'è una lista di comandi?
<Antoni> ciao a tutti
<syd_> ciao
<Ghost> Salve a tutti :D
<Ghost> c'è nessuno che potrebbe aiutarmi un secondo?
<Ghost> ho un problemino
<Guest33120> c'è nessuno ?
<Gnurpix> Buon giorno
<Gnurpix> ma non c'è nessuno ?
<attempt> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Gnurpix> Ho installatouna stampante e nella stampa della pag di prova mi da il seguente errore : Si è verificato un errore durante l'operazione CUPS: «client-error-document-format-not-supported». qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<Gnurpix> Si è verificato un errore durante l'operazione CUPS: «client-error-document-format-not-supported».
<syd_> ciao a tutti
<syd_> avrei bisogno di un consiglio per le device usb
<Gnurpix> qualcuno può aiutarmi cn questo errore che mi esce durante la stampa di prova ?? " Si è verificato un errore durante l'operazione CUPS: «client-error-document-format-not-supported». "
<syd_> quando connetto la webcam usb mi salta la connessione wireless (pennina usb) e devo riavviare con la webcam disinserita per far ripartire la connessione
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<syd_> ciao
<valeria> ciao ragazzi, ho provato ad installare gnome3 su ubuntu 11.04, però ora ritornando ad unity non ho più la possibilità di modificare l'aspetto e di copiare file sul desktop. come posso ripristinare tutto?
<glpiana> valeria, anzitutto non avresti dovuto provarlo
<glpiana> valeria, per tornare a unity che hai fatto?
<markusmn> sono un utente abbastanza inesperto su ubuntu e ho problemi di connessione wireless. qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> markusmn, certo
<glpiana> markusmn, spiega
<markusmn> sia sulla 10.04 che sulla 10.10 (avanzamento eseguito stanotte)
<markusmn> dunque. era da mesi che mi collegavo wireless con network manager
<markusmn> gestore alice
<markusmn> sempre funzionato ottimamente....
<glpiana> markusmn, apri un terminale
<markusmn> da 2 giorni di fatto non si connette più
<glpiana> markusmn, scrivi: lspci       e ,etti l'output del comando su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | markusmn
<ubot-it> markusmn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<markusmn> adesso non sono in ubuntu
<markusmn> possiamo aggiornarci stasera?
<markusmn> glpiana
<glpiana> markusmn, beh tu torna quando puoi eed esponi il problema
<glpiana> se ci sono ti aiuto volentieri, ma non sono l'unico :)
<markusmn> ok
<markusmn> grazie
<markusmn> a presto
<syd_> ciao a tutti
<syd_> xchat continua a crashare -.-
<glpiana> syd_, xchat o xchat-gnome?
<syd_> xchat gnome
<glpiana> syd_, brutta xchat-gnome
<glpiana> syd_, disinstallala e metti xchat, consiglio psassionato
<glpiana> *spassionato
<syd_> asd, lo sapevo.. ma aveva il simbolino del software consigliato di fianco
<glpiana> syd_, evabbè ;)
<syd_> volevo chiedere se qualcuno può aiutarmi con le usb su ubuntu 10.04
<glpiana> syd_, che hanno?
<syd_> praticamente quando connetto la webcam mi salta la pennina wireless
<syd_> e devo riavviare
<mauy_> ciao ho due stampanti condivise in rete da un pc con windows xp come faccio a installarle su ubuntu e farle funzionare grazie!
<syd_> lo stesso succede se dimentico la webcam colelgata
<glpiana> syd_, azz... devi riavviare perchè si blocca o perchè fin che non riavvii non vanno più?
<syd_> finche non riavvio la connessione non riparte
<syd_> credo che sia un problema di indirizzamento usb
<glpiana> syd_, fai la prova e dopo che tutto salta digita in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> copiati tutto e poi riavvia e dopo lo metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | syd_
<ubot-it> syd_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<syd_> ok allora provo, a dopo ^^
<glpiana> mauy_, non riesci a impostarle da sistema -> amministrazione -> stampa? come stampanti di rete?
<mauy_> no ho provato a dare lindirizzo del pc e mi ha trovato le due stampanti ma quando ho configurato la prima e ho provato la stampa di prova non è uscito nulla mi sa che non la ho impostata correttamente
<glpiana> mauy_, vediamo. apri firefox e nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi: localhost:631
<mauy_> fatto
<glpiana> mauy_, clicca su amministrazione
<mauy_> ok
<glpiana> mauy_, ora clicca su gestisci stampanti
<glpiana> mauy_, le vedi elencate?
<mauy_> no nessuna stampante
<glpiana> mauy_, da dove hai cliccato gestisci stampanti, lcicca aggiungi stampante
<glpiana> lascialo ragionare  epoi dimmi se te le elenca
<mauy_> mi chiede nome utente e password
<glpiana> mauy_, tuo nome utente e tua password
<mauy_> scusa
<glpiana> cosa?
<mauy_> se sono impedito ma sono solo quattro giorni di ubuntu e ragiono ancora molto come win dato che ci lavoro da parecchi anni
<glpiana> mauy_, ma figurati ;)
<syd_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mauy_> allora mi dice stampanti di rete rilevate e mi elenca varie opzioni
<syd_> rieccomi
<glpiana> !image | mauy_
<ubot-it> mauy_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> mauy_, sai come prendere la schermata?
<syd_> questo è il responso di dmesg | tail quando inserisco la webcam http://paste.ubuntu.com/608931/
<mauy_> se è come vin basta il print
<glpiana> syd_, le periferiche cono collegate a porte diverse o a un hub?
<syd_> a porte diverse
<glpiana> mauy_, esatto
<glpiana> syd_, quanti gruppi di porte hai?
<syd_> ma credo che la webcam prima fosse collegata nella porta che attualmente uso per la wireless
<syd_> che vuol dire gruppi di porte ?
<glpiana> syd_, non dovrebbe ricordarsi la porta
<glpiana> syd_, beh di solito vanno almeno a coppie le usb che io sappia
<glpiana> syd_, anzo ascolta
<glpiana> *anzi
<glpiana> syd_, fai sta prova. ora hai la chiavetta attaccata con cui sei connesso, giusto?
<mauy_> http://imageshack.us/m/135/504/schermatarp.png
<syd_> si perchè il cavo non funziona più e non capisco il perchè visto che su windows va
<glpiana> mauy_, se hai configurato samba prova windws printer via samba
<mauy_> cosa è samba
<glpiana> syd_, poi vediamo anche quello. attacca la webcam, ti partirà il wifi. digita: rfkill list
<glpiana> !samba | mauy_
<ubot-it> mauy_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<glpiana> syd_, se ti da qualche yes tu digita: sudo rfkill unblock all
<glpiana> e vedi se si riprende
<Gnurpix> ragazzi sono un utente abbastanza inesperto ho problemi cn l'installazione della stampante
<glpiana> Gnurpix, che stamapnte e collegata come?
<glpiana> *stampante
<Gnurpix> lexmarx
<glpiana> Gnurpix, modello?
<Gnurpix> Lexmark 530 series
<Gnurpix> Ho collegato al pc una stampante Lexmark 510 series e mi da il seguente errore
<Gnurpix> quando vado a stampare la pag di prova
<Gnurpix> Si è verificato un errore durante l'operazione CUPS: «client-error-document-format-not-supported».
<Gnurpix> collegata cn usb
<mauy_> mi trova la stampante sul pc ma quando gli do verifica mi dice che la stampante nonè raggiungibile
<glpiana> Gnurpix, in firefox, nella barra degli indirizzi, scrivi: localhost:631
<glpiana> mauy_, controlla sulla guida di samba cosa fare per condividere la stampante
<Gnurpix> Fatto poi ?
<mauy_> ok
<glpiana> Gnurpix, amministrazione  e poi gestisci stampanti
<Gnurpix> fatto poi ?
<glpiana> Gnurpix, la vedi?
<Gnurpix> si
<glpiana> Gnurpix, sotto stato cosa leggi?
<Gnurpix> Lexmark--510-Series	Lexmark 510 Series	lorenzolinux-System-Product-Name	Generic text-only printer	Idle
<Gnurpix> Idle
<glpiana> Gnurpix, cliccaci sopra
<Gnurpix> fatto
<glpiana> Gnurpix, sotto il menu maintenance scelgi print test page
<Gnurpix> appena clicco esce scritto questo :
<Gnurpix> Stampa pagina di prova Lexmark--510-Series Errore  Impossibile stampare la pagina di prova:      Unsupported format 'application/vnd.cups-banner'!
<Gnurpix> cioè
<Gnurpix> esce scritto
<Gnurpix> :
<FloodBotIt1> Gnurpix: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Gnurpix> ok
<Gnurpix> Gl piana mi esce questo errore che faccio ?
<glpiana> Gnurpix, ascolta. apri un terminale e scrivi: locate pstoraster.convs
<glpiana> dimmi se risponde qualcosa
<Gnurpix> si
<glpiana> questo? /usr/share/cups/mime/pstoraster.convs
<Gnurpix> si
<glpiana> Gnurpix, cat /usr/share/cups/mime/pstoraster.convs             e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Gnurpix
<ubot-it> Gnurpix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gnurpix> glpiana scusa ma non ho capito cosa devo fare :(
<glpiana> Gnurpix, devi scrivere nel terminale il comando che ti ho dato
<glpiana> Gnurpix, azni dai, facciamo che diamo per scontato che sia come il bug che ho trovato
<Gnurpix> fatto
<glpiana> Gnurpix, ah ok
<glpiana> allora copia tutto su pastebin
<massimo18> :)
<Gnurpix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608936/
<Gnurpix> ho sbagliato qualcosa ?
<glpiana> Gnurpix, no
<Gnurpix> ok cosa devo fare ?
<glpiana> Gnurpix, un secondo solo e arrivo
<Gnurpix> ok
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> Gnurpix, incolla per bene su pastebin l'errore che avevi ottenuto
<Gnurpix> ok
<syd_> rieccomi
<syd_> rkill mi dice hard blocked : yes
<syd_> *rfkill
<glpiana> syd_, e con il comando che ti ho dato non la sblocca?
<Gnurpix> ecco a lei : http://paste.ubuntu.com/608937/
<syd_> quando provo a sbloccarlo non fa niente
<glpiana> Gnurpix, no, intendevo l'errore cui accennavi prima
<Gnurpix> l'errore della stampante ?
<glpiana> syd_, strano comportamento. e se levi la chiave e la reinserisci?
<glpiana> Gnurpix, sì
<syd_> niente la wireless rimane disabilitata
<Gnurpix> questo ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/608939/
<glpiana> syd_, puoi provare a rimuovere il modulo e ricaricarlo. metti lsmod su pastebin
<gigirock> ciao a tutti... ho l'immagine iso della 1104 ma non ho il lettore cd , ma ho una penna usb da 16gb....come faccio unetbootin ?
<gigirock> ciao glpiana
<gigirock> cia massimo18
<syd_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gnurpix> glpiana, non trovo slmod :(
<syd_> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/608941/
<Gnurpix> lsmod
<glpiana> Gnurpix, lsmod non slmod
<Gnurpix> ?
<Gnurpix> si ho sbagliato a digitare ma non trovo slmod un attimo che riprovo
<glpiana> Gnurpix, scusa ma perchè vuoi dare lsmod?
<glpiana> Gnurpix, io l'ho detto a syd_ non a te :D
<Gnurpix> ma nella Syntax devo mettere lsmod ?
<syd_> asd
<glpiana> Gnurpix, oh, leggi please :)
<syd_> no diceva a me Gnurpix
<Gnurpix> ah scusa :D
<Gnurpix> e che ne so io
<glpiana> syd_, attacca la robba poi quando la penna parte dai: sudo rmmod rtl8187
<glpiana> syd_, poi dai: sudo modprobe rtl8187
<glpiana> Gnurpix, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep foomatic-filters
<Gnurpix> fatto
<glpiana> Gnurpix, pastebinna quel che è uscito
<Gnurpix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608942/
<glpiana> Gnurpix, ora: dpkg -l | grep ghostscript
<Gnurpix> fatto
<glpiana> Gnurpix, pastebinna
<Gnurpix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608943/
<glpiana> !info gs-cjk-resource lucid
<ubot-it> gs-cjk-resource (source: gs-cjk-resource): Resource files for gs-cjk, ghostscript CJK-TrueType extension. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20100103-1 (lucid), package size 1442 kB, installed size 4576 kB
<glpiana> Gnurpix, sudo apt-get install gs-cjk-resource
<Gnurpix> ha installato delle cose
<glpiana> Gnurpix, bene. ora scrivi: sudo service cups restart
<Gnurpix> fatto
<Gnurpix> poi ?
<glpiana> Gnurpix, ora torna su firefox alla tua stampante e prova a stampare la pagina di prova
<Gnurpix> no
<Gnurpix> mi da lo stesso errore
<syd_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<syd_> rieccomi
<glpiana> Gnurpix, prova a reinstallare la stampante
<syd_> neanche modprobe funziona
<Gnurpix> va bene
<glpiana> syd_, hai solo quelle due porte usb?
<syd_> ho cmq fatto lsmod dopo l'inserimento webcam e dopo modprobe
<syd_> no ne ho altre
<glpiana> se ne hai altre, ottieni lo stesso pessimo risultato qualsiasi porta usi?
<syd_> posso provare
<glpiana> syd_, mica che vadano in conflitto perchè sono sulla stessa scheda. boh
<syd_> ok ora sembra di no
<Gnurpix> non riesco a trovare più l'installazione -.-.
<syd_> secondo me il problema è che inzialmente connettevo la wireless nella usb dove adesso inserisco la webcam
<glpiana> syd_, non dovrebbe dar problemi, a meno di aver fatto delle regole di udev
<syd_> non ho mai toccato udev
<glpiana> syd_, e allora boh :D
<syd_> ora qunado faccio lsusb mi vede sia la webcam che la wirelee
<syd_> scusa se ne approfitto, potremmo provare a capire perchè il cavo ethernet non funziona + ?
<Gnurpix> ao
<Gnurpix> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<glpiana> syd_, certo. digita: ifconfig   e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> Gnurpix, boh. come installi la stampante?
<Gnurpix> c'è l'impostazione cerca driver
<Gnurpix> e seleziono la mia stampante
<syd_> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/608953/
<Gnurpix> giusto ?
<glpiana> Gnurpix, sì, appare il modello esatto?
<glpiana> syd_, usi ip fisso o dhcp?
<Gnurpix> sulla stampante c'è scritto lexmarck z517 xò nelle installazioni c'è Z51
<syd_> dhcp
<glpiana> syd_, dai sudo dhclient  a cavo inserito. e guarda anche che quando inserisci il cavo i led della scheda lampeggino
<Gnurpix> glpiana come trovo il mio modello se non c'è nell'elenco
<glpiana> Gnurpix, un attimo
<glpiana> Gnurpix, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters guarda sta guida
<syd_> ok lampeggiava ma nel menù mi dice sempre rete via cavo : disconnesso
<syd_> ho dovuto far riconnettere non so se si è perso il mio msg o la risposta
<syd_> dicevo ho fatto dhclient e la scheda lampeggiava ma ilmenù mi dice sempre rete via cavo: disconnesso
<glpiana> syd_, stacca la wifi e riprova.
<syd_> riecocmi
<syd_> anche staccando ilwi fi non va
<syd_> ho provato anche a spostare il cavo dal router di casa connettendolo direttamente all'hug di fastweb ma non va
<glpiana> syd_, da quando hai sto problema col cavo?
<syd_> da un po' di tempo
<syd_> su windows però funziona
<glpiana> syd_, meno male che windows c'è (semi-cit.) -.-
<glpiana> syd_, hai un livecd a portata di mano?
<syd_> solo della 9.10
<glpiana> syd_, mmm...
<glpiana> metti lspci su pastebin
<syd_> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/608972/
<glpiana> syd_, scrivi uname -a    e copia qui
<syd_> Linux syd-desktop 2.6.32-32-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 21:52:38 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> syd_, lucid?
<syd_> mi sa che l'aggiornamento di versione mi ha creato un tot di casini
<syd_> che non essnedo esperto non riesco a risolvere
<glpiana> syd_, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<glpiana> su pastebin
<syd_> è solo questo auto lo
<syd_> iface lo inet loopback
<mauy> domandona mi sapete dire i requisiti minimi di sistema per ubuntu 11.04 on line non riesco a trovarli
<glpiana> syd_, allora avvia da 9.10 live e prova a vedere se va. poi torna a riferire
<syd_> ok
<glpiana> mauy, devi avere almeno un mezzo giga di ram secondo me
<glpiana> mauy, ma non è tanto dissimile da mavercik come risorse
<glpiana> mauy, tu cos'hai ora?
<mauy> sto tentando su un p3 500 con 256
<mauy> io ne ho tanto
<mauy> tanti
<glpiana> mauy, beh allora mi sa che non ci metti ubuntu, ma parti magari già da xubuntu o lubuntu
<mauy> ora sto usando un quad core con 4giga
<glpiana> la potenza è nulla senza il controllo :D
<mauy> su you tube ho trovato il video di una macchiona tipo quella su cui sto provando e girava
<glpiana> mauy, girare è un discorso, essere usabile tutt'altro. ma vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat che continuiamo il discorso
<syd_> rieccomi, con il live cd il cavo va
<syd_> avevo anche staccato il wi fi prima del boot
<glpiana> syd_, allora magari qualcosa è andato storto nell'aggiornamento.
<glpiana> syd_, hai installato qualcosa ultimamente? hai ricevuto errori?
<syd_> mi sa, dovrei reinstallare da capo quando ho un po' di tempo
<syd_> credo di no
<syd_> ma credo anche che si siano sovrappsoti 2 aggiornamenti di versione
<glpiana> syd_, that's impossible
<syd_> dici ?
<glpiana> torna da installazione che vediamo
<syd_> in che senso ?
<glpiana> syd_, hai detto che ora sei da cd
<syd_> sono già rientrato
<syd_> da cd ho provato ed andava
<syd_> poi ho rebootato
<glpiana> syd_, ah ok
<glpiana> apri un terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<syd_> fatto, rete via cavo: disconness
<glpiana> syd_, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | syd_
<ubot-it> syd_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<syd_> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/608982/
<glpiana> syd_, vai su sistema amministrazione sorgenti software
<syd_> ci sono
<glpiana> syd_, seconda scheda
<glpiana> syd_, che repo hai attivi (con la psunta) a parte partner?
<syd_> ti faccio uno screen
<glpiana> !image | syd_
<ubot-it> syd_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<syd_> http://imagebin.org/153679
<glpiana> syd_, lascia la spunta solo all'ultimo
<glpiana> syd_, poi chiudi e torni al terminale
<glpiana> syd_, digiti: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> syd_, cerchi le righe che cpntengono la parola "karmic" e le commenti (col # davanti) o le cancelli
<glpiana> syd_, poi salvi e ridai: sudo apt-get update syd_ e me lo riposti su pastebin
<glpiana> io invece vado a prendemri un caffè ;)
<syd_> da quello che vedo sono già diasbilitate
<glpiana> syd_, copia il file su pastebin
<syd_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608987/
<glpiana> syd_, dai sudo apt-get update e pastebinna
<syd_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608991/
<glpiana> syd_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> torno tra un poco
<syd_> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/608994/
<stevr1it> ho un problema, ho fatto un backup della home con luckybackup (super user) su un hardisk partizionato e montato su media, ora mi trovo con la home piena. ho allora cercato il back up e l'ho cancellato ma la home è rimasta piena, cos'altro posso fare?
<syd_> non  conosco il programma, sry, hai rpovato a cancellare il backup da luckybackup o lo hai rimosso a mano ?
<OverMe> stevr1it, du -h --max-dept 1 ~
<stevr1it> ok
<OverMe> !paste | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> OverMe, ho comunque liberato un po' di spazio spostando dei video su un hardisk esterno , altrimenti non ci lavoravo sopra.
<stevr1it> OverMe, la cosa strana è che mentre andava il back up si riempiva la root, possibile che una partizione di un altro hardisk montata su media in realtà si amontata sulla home?
<OverMe> non ti seguo
<OverMe> hai montato la home in media e hai fato un backup?
<stevr1it> OverMe,  no, in media ho deiversi hardisk montati, alcuni partizionati in raid altri no, ora ho fatto un backup su uno di questi e oltre a fare il back up mi ha rimepito la home, comunque http://paste.ubuntu.com/608995/
<OverMe> 34G	/home/stevr1it/.thunderbird
<OverMe> alla faccia
<OverMe> comunque, rifallo col sudo
<stevr1it> ops ecco cos'ìè reinstalandolo mi ha scaricato utto invece he andare in imap
<stevr1it> provvedo grazie
<Angelo> ciao
<glpiana> syd_, riavvia e prova la ethenret
<glpiana> *ethernet
<Angelo> Glpiana  ciao grazie per l'atro giorno la lan và benissimo ora  e finalemnte gira bene  anche il pastebin
<glpiana> Angelo, bene :)
<syd_> ora scappo che devo staccare, grazie mille per l'aiuto :D
<Angelo> Glpiana ieri su gnome look ho trovato e prelevato uno screenlet in formato tar.gz  che monitora il wireless ( molto carino ) c'è modo di installarlo dentro lo screenlets manager come si fà per i temi  ovvero semplicemente trasinandolo dentro?
<Angelo> sci
<glpiana> Angelo, boh, è una vita che non uso le screenlets. vedo e ti dico
<glpiana> Angelo, tu hai già provato?
<Angelo> no per gli esperimenti ti consulto sempre prima :-)
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> Angelo, prova, dai
<Angelo> ok
<Angelo> niente  allora trascinandolo dentro lo screenlets manager dise di averlo installato pero' di fatto  attivandolo  non compare nel desktop
<massimo18> Angelo: usi unity?
<glpiana> Angelo, non so aiutarti sinceramente. dovrei installare e provare e odio le screenlets
<Angelo> anche io solo questa   miera utile in effetti :-9
<glpiana> Angelo, ma le altre vanno?
<Angelo> si si perfettamente
<glpiana> Angelo, boh, magari è fallata
<Angelo>  se provo ad installarla dal manager mi dice che è installata in home/angelo/.screenlets
<luigi> ho installato i driver raccomandati per la scheda video go 7300. c'e il pallino verde ma mi dice: vriver installato ma nn in uso
<luigi> driver
<glpiana> luigi, è normale. è un problema già noto. i driver comuqnue funzionano
<luigi> glpiana,  ma nvidia x server lo devo configurare? e se si come? nn vorrei cliccare a caso come faccio di solito.
<Angelo> ah ecco vedi in screenlets.org  dice di fare cosi' (se prelevi da loro ) etrsarla in "$HOME/.screenlets"
<Angelo> estrarla
<luigi> e devo dare un comando da termunale per poterlo configurare?
<glpiana> luigi, gksu nvidia-settings   credo
<glpiana> luigi, cioè, gksu per forza se no non salva le modifiche
<luigi> provo grazie
<glpiana> stacco
<Angelo> ciao
<Angelo> urge cosiglio su disabilitare il journaling per ubu 10.10 installato su Sd hc
<Angelo> chi è ferrato in materia?
<remix_tj> Angelo: ext4? uhm... dovresti provare a vedere con tune2fs
<Angelo> volevosolo sapere se posso farlo   ho una guida per velocizzare anche il  bot se vuoi ti mando il link se puoi darci un occhiata
<Angelo> remix tj : sudo tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sdXN per ciascuna della partizioni interessate.X = lettera della partizione e N = numero della partizione giusto?
<caos1926> Salve, dopo un non corretto spegnimento del mio portatile, non parte piu ubuntu. Che comando devo dare da live per ripristinarlo? Vi ringarazio.
<caos1926> c'è qualcuno?
<Angelo> spetta che qualcuno ti da una mano prima o poi
<Angelo> ma non si accende per niente o è solo il monitor ?
<remix_tj> Angelo: si dovrebbe essere, ma non l'ho mai fatto, leggi bene il man
<remix_tj> caos1926: non parte piu' ubuntu per che motivo?
<caos1926> non l'ho spento correttamente
<Angelo> bravo piene e totali confessioni :-)
<Angelo> hai solo ubuntu installato?
<caos1926> e windows
<caos1926> gia mi e capitato una volta ed ho risolto con versione live di finnix dando il comando fsck o fdisk, non ricordo
<Angelo> riprova appena arriva qualcuno ferrato in materia scusami ma io  non sono all'altezza
<caos1926> ok
<remix_tj> caos1926: non ti parte vuol dire? che errore compare?
<caos1926> dopo che lo scelgo dal grub comapre una schermata nera
<Angelo> caos che edizione hai di windows
<Angelo> 7?  o xp
<caos1926> xp
<caos1926> ma non c'entra niente
<Angelo> ti è per caso successo dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu?
<caos1926> non l'ho spento correttamente
<Angelo> pensi si sia danneggiato mbr?
<caos1926> penso che devo fare tipo un controllo del disco
<caos1926> sto controllando i comandi fsck e fdsk
<Angelo> ciao a dopo
<caos1926> Salve, dopo un non corretto spegnimento del mio portatile, non parte piu ubuntu. Che comando devo dare da live per ripristinarlo? Vi ringarazio.
<OverMe> caos1926, se pensi che sia lo stesso problema che hai risolto con finnix, rifallo anche stavolta
<caos1926> non ricordo il comando. sono sicuro che sia fsck pero non ricordo l'opzione specifica, quella che ripara automaticamente. visto che è una cosa abbastanza delicata voglio essere sicuro
<tuant> salve
<tuant> ce qualcuno?
<OverMe> caos1926, fsck -f /dev/sdXY (dove X è la lettera associata all'hardisk e Y è il numero della partizione con linux)
<OverMe> se non lo sai puoi vedere con sudo fdisk -l
<caos1926> si vero stavo controllando
<caos1926> ti ringrazio
<tuant> overme
<OverMe> tuant
<tuant> ti andrebe di dare una mano a me?
<OverMe> tuant, tu spiega, chi ti sa rispondere ti aiuta
<tuant> okay
<tuant> ho provato di recuperare la password pero ogni volta chiede l'attuale password e con questo non posso proseguire per cambiare/resetare la password
<tuant> che cosa posso fare?
<OverMe> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<tuant> ho seguito proprio quelle instruzioni e mi chiede sempre password(attuale)
<OverMe> al login hai root@ubuntu:~# ?
<tuant> si
<tuant> no aspetta
<tuant> non posso nemeno entrare a root =/
<OverMe> ??
<francesco_93> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<francesco_93> vorrei porvi una domanda...
<OverMe> tuant, spiega
<francesco_93> si, dunque...
<francesco_93> ho scaricato e masterizzato l'iso del CD di Ubuntu 11.04 e dopo aver riavviato il cd col disco inserito, non mi parte il liveCD o meglio...
<francesco_93> si apre l'immagine dell'HD ---> CD
<francesco_93> e subito dopo
<francesco_93> mi esce una schermata nera con scritte bianche
<Gianluca_Ber91> salve a tutti
<francesco_93> ho scorso la scritta NVIDIA
<francesco_93> quindi ho pensato a delle incopatibilità Hardware...
<francesco_93> ma non penso sia questo il problema....
<francesco_93> cosa potrei provare a farE?
<Gianluca_Ber91> ragazzi una domanda un po' strana, io ho uno script perl e vorrei farlo partire ogni qualvolta il sistema (ubuntu nel mio caso), si collega ad internet, qual'è il modo migliore per farlo
<Gianluca_Ber91> ?
<glpiana> ola
<Gianluca_Ber91> salve a te!
<glpiana> :)
<OverMe> tuant, allora?
<tuant> overme, ho "nome@nome-bla bla:~$"
<OverMe> tuant, allor anon hai avviato in recovery come dice la guida
<francesco_93> ragazzi qualcuno sa come potrei risolvere?
<OverMe> francesco_93, e dopo le scritte bianche cosa succede?
<francesco_93> niente mi si blocca tutto
<francesco_93> devo spegnere il pc...
<francesco_93> ho premuto tutte le combinzazioni possibili
<tuant> overme, ho riaviato il pc dopo di che ho scelto "recovery" dila ho scelto root e mi chiede sempre password attuale
<Gianluca_Ber91> glpiana: hai qualche idea per far partire uno script perl ogni volta che si collega ad internet ubuntu ad esempio?
<francesco_93> ma nada...
<glpiana> Gianluca_Ber91, non saprei
<OverMe> tuant, se hai scelto root non ti può venire il $, ti deve venire in #
<glpiana> francesco_93, hai provato le opzioni di boot?
<francesco_93> cioè? non so come attivarle....
<francesco_93> io ho lasciato partire il CD come ho sempre fatto... aspettando che si avviasse da solo il Live
<glpiana> francesco_93, quando parte il cd vedi schermata scura e in basso due icone? un omino e una tastiera
<Wolfer1391> awwe
<Gianluca_Ber91> va bion grazie a tutti io vado
<tuant> vado rinviare il pc per vedere che ce scritto la
<francesco_93> sisi e subito dopo anzichè la scritta ubuntu
<glpiana> francesco_93, frena
<francesco_93> esce questa schermata nera con scritte bianche
<tuant> overme, vado rinviare il pc per vedere che ce scritto la
<glpiana> quando vedi quei simboli premi un tasto, così ti appare il vecchio menu
<glpiana> francesco_93, se premi f6 puoi impostar delle opzioni di boot
<glpiana> francesco_93, provale, una per volta, partendo da nomodeset
<glpiana> francesco_93, questo se sai per certo che il tuo disco sia funzionante
<Wolfer1391> buona notte
<Peace-> Wolfer1391: è gia notte?
<glpiana> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Wolfer1391> ha è solo riguardante ubuntu ?
<Wolfer1391> ma x quelli ke hanno ubunti
<glpiana> yes, ma c'è l'altro canale se vuoi
<Wolfer1391> e vogliono fare 2 kiakkiere dove devono andare ?
<glpiana> Wolfer1391, <ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat <----
<Wolfer1391> okok magari :)
<OverMe> che bella combo di k
<Wolfer1391> ha ok grazie nn avevo capito
<francesco_93> ciao ragazzi chiedo scusa problemi di rete
<Wolfer1391> overme nn credo ;)
<francesco_93> glpiana, come faccio quindi ad avviare la versione live?
<glpiana> francesco_93, non hai letto nulla di quel che ho scritto?
<glpiana> -.-
<OverMe> lol
<glpiana> francesco_93, <glpiana> quando vedi quei simboli premi un tasto, così ti appare il vecchio menu
<francesco_93> e successivamente potrò scegliere prova il live cd?
<glpiana> <glpiana> francesco_93, se premi f6 puoi impostar delle opzioni di boot
<glpiana> <glpiana> francesco_93, provale, una per volta, partendo da nomodeset
<glpiana> <glpiana> francesco_93, questo se sai per certo che il tuo disco sia funzionante
<francesco_93> si
<francesco_93> non combino casini vero? XD
<glpiana> francesco_93, no, l'unica cosa che può fare è partire. altrimenti fa come ora e non parte
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> francesco_93, sicuro che il cd funzioni?
<francesco_93> ok grazie mille! corro a provarlo allora!!! ^^
<glpiana> l'hai già provato altrove?
<francesco_93> altrove no... comunque l'ho masterizzato come tutti gli altri... e in windows mi visualizza la schermata installa.. ecc...
<Tuant> overme, dopo aver entrato in menu di rispristino e scelto root, la mi chiede "give root password for maintenance"
<glpiana> francesco_93, vabbè, prova. se non va controlla l'md5 della iso che hai scaricato
<glpiana> !md5 | francesco_93
<ubot-it> francesco_93: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<OverMe> Tuant, e la password di root non la sai?
<Tuant> overme, non mi riccordo, si come non ho usato ubuntu per +/- 1 anno
<glpiana> !tab | Tuant
<ubot-it> Tuant: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<OverMe> Tuant, quindi non ti ricordi ne la password di root (che chissà perché hai abilitato) ne la password dell'utente?
<Tuant> ubot-it:  grazie per il tip
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tuant> OverMe: si come in casa ceranno diverse persone e la privacy è fondamentale per me
<OverMe> Tuant, allora devi avviare con una live
<Tuant> OverMe:  ho impostato tutte le passord =s e oggi quando ho reccuperato il harddisk, voglio re impostare tutte le password
<Tuant> OverMe:  live, che cosa intendi con live?
<OverMe> il cd di installazione
<Tuant> OverMe:  non penso proprio che ho ancora il cd =S
<Tuant> OverMe: come pensavo non la trovo
<OverMe> Tuant, non mi viene in mente un altro metodo
<OverMe> scarica il cd se non ce l'hai, altrimenti non credo si possa fare niente
<Tuant> OverMe: è possibile che in menu di rispristino il vecchia password funziona invece in terminale non funziona?
<eddigei> salve " ho un problema con ubuntu 11.04 nella modalita con gnome senza grafica per spiegarci, praticamente il pannello di gnome mi diventa scuro e per rivedere gli elementi ci devo passare o cliccare sopra con il mouse"se
<glpiana> !gnomereset | eddigei
<ubot-it> eddigei: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<eddigei> glpiana, ma nn lo fa sempre non sono sicuro sia quello
<eddigei> e poi diciamo solo dalal parte dove sta il menu me lo fa
<eddigei> cmq mo provo
<glpiana> eddigei, cambia tema e vedi che fa
<eddigei> provo
<eddigei> pero devo aspettare
<eddigei> perke nn lo fa sempre
<glpiana> eddigei, bisogna saper aspettare
<eddigei> :D
<glpiana> e non si devono usare le k  le abbreviazioni
<eddigei> ahuahuhua
<eddigei> si hai ragione
<eddigei> :D
<jester-> sera
<Wolfer1391> ragazzi posso chiedere un aiutino ?
<Wolfer1391> ??
<Scall> Wolfer1391: certo che puoi, tu chiedi, chi ti sa aiutare lo farà con piacere
<Wolfer1391> è da tempo che l'audio delle mie casse sbalza di volume, a volte si sente alto poi alzo e dopo un pò si abbassa e così via...
<Wolfer1391> cosa può essere ?
<Scall> Wolfer1391: ma con la stessa traccia audio ad esempio, o anche variando tracce audio? Perchè ogni traccia ha un suo livello di volume, quindi è normale che ad esempio la canzone A si sente ad un volume più alto di quella B.
<Wolfer1391> no no con la stessa
<Wolfer1391> tipo sto sentendo una canzone e il volume si alza e si abbassa da solo....
<Scall> Wolfer1391: davvero strano... anche ascoltando altre canzoni capita?
<eddigei> glpiana, lo fa lo stesso
<glpiana> Wolfer1391, lo fa UNA canzone o lo fanno tutte?
<eddigei> mo provo a resettare
<eddigei> gnome
<Wolfer1391> tutte
<glpiana> eddigei, ok
<Wolfer1391> ad esempio ora sto ascoltando una
<Wolfer1391> sta a un certo livello...ora si sta anzando
<jester-> almeno fosse la tipa che abbassa
<Wolfer1391> ecco ora si è abbassato
<filo1234> 18:56 < Wolfer1391> tipo sto sentendo una canzone e il volume si alza e si abbassa da solo....
<Wolfer1391> MHAA
<filo1234> Wolfer1391: ma con un portatile?
<glpiana> Wolfer1391, apriti in un terminale alsamixer e mentre ascolti vedi che succede
<Wolfer1391> no un fisso Hp
<Wolfer1391> il comando per alsamixer ?
<filo1234> ok pensavo all'alimentazione
<glpiana> Wolfer1391, alsamixer
<Wolfer1391> xD ok
<Wolfer1391> ci stanno delle barrette colorate
<Wolfer1391> ....
<Wolfer1391> cmq quello chiamato MM sta a 0
<glpiana> Wolfer1391, non è chiamato MM, è muto. vai sotto con le frecce e premi m
<Wolfer1391> dove sotto ?
<Wolfer1391> in che senso ?
<glpiana> Wolfer1391, ti psosti tra i canali con le frecce destra e sinistra
<Wolfer1391> ah si si
<Wolfer1391> bhe ? e cosa imposto ?
<Wolfer1391> si si
<Wolfer1391> ora ?
<glpiana> Wolfer1391, ascolta un brano e vedi se si abbassano i canali
<Wolfer1391> no rimangono stabili
<glpiana> Wolfer1391, e il suono cala?
<filo1234> Wolfer1391: ma sono brani di un cd o sono sul disco?
<Wolfer1391> mp3 normali
<federico> ciao a tutti, posso chiedervi una cosa?
<filo1234> Wolfer1391: ma sono brani di un cd o sono file scaricati e copiati su disco?
<Guest36426> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe risolvermi un problemino?
<filo1234> Guest36426: chiedi, chi sa risponde
<Guest36426> allora, io sarei connesso ad internet tramite una chiavetta usb della tim e vorrei condividere la connessione via lan
<Guest36426> ma non so come fare...
<jester-> Guest36426: condividere via cavo?
<Guest36426> si esatto
<jester-> Guest36426: installa e usa firestarter
<Guest36426> vorrei condividere la connessione in modo da collegarmi via internet dala ps3
<Guest36426> firestarter? e come funziona?
<jester-> è un firewall che usa iptables e ci configuri pure la condivisione
<Guest36426> ah quindi una specie di gestore
<Guest36426> beh, io ci provo.. mal che vada mi ricollego qui. Grazie per il consiglio :)
<Peace-> jester-: tel chi usa quassell
<Guest36426> mi dice che il dispositivo eth0 non è pronto
<Guest36426> ho configurato la sorgente della connessione come ppp0 e da condividere su eth0
<Guest36426> come mai mi da questo errore?
<jester-> Guest36426: ifconfig lo vede eth=?
<jester-> eth0*
<Guest36426> ifconfig? scusa se sono un po' nabbo ma sono nuovo di ubuntu :D
<jester-> Guest36426: dai il comando nel terminale
<Guest36426> il network manager mi vede eth0 ma mi da disconnesso
<Guest36426> ok aspetta
<Guest36426> sì lo vede
<Peace-> jester-: tineni conto che  ha kde credo , usa quassel
<jester-> Guest36426: penso che serva la rete con le schede in ip statico
<tartarin> Salve! Per me è sempre un problema la lettura dei file.xml che arrivano via posta. Come si aprono? Serve un software ?
<Guest36426> cioè, cosa dovrei fare?
<Peace-> Guest36426: stai usando kdE?
<Peace-> Guest36426: o gnome ?
<Guest36426> no no
<Guest36426> gnome
<Peace-> Guest36426: e come mai usi quassel ?
<filo1234> Guest36426: ma puoi farlo con network-manager comunque
<Guest36426> ma non ci riesco
<jester-> Guest36426: vai in configura rete e invece di dhcp dhcp solo indirizzi
<Guest36426> su network manager?
<filo1234> Guest36426: se vai sulla tua scheda quella che hai in "auto" per intenderci....dovrebbe essere ppp0
<filo1234> Guest36426: e fai modifica connessione
<Guest36426> aspetta qui su network manager mi da Auto eth0
<filo1234> Guest36426: in ipv4 dovresti avere una voce "condivisione" o disponibile per altri computer non ricordo vado a braccio perchè non ho NM
<filo1234> Guest36426: ma tu non stai usando eth0
<Guest36426> no io sono connesso tramite ppp0
<filo1234> ecco su quella devi andare
<Guest36426> ok
<filo1234> e fare modifica
<Guest36426> ok
<filo1234> in ipv4 hai qualcosa relativo alla connessione
<filo1234> ?
<Guest36426> no
<filo1234> Guest36426: che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<Guest36426> quindi aspetta, cosa dovrei modificare della connessione ppp0?
<Guest36426> 11.04
<Guest36426> la più recente
<filo1234> Guest36426: dovresti avere qualcosa che ti dice di rendere la connessione disponibile agli altri pc
<Guest36426> guardo
<filo1234> aspetta che avvio un virtuale
<filo1234> Guest36426: altrimenti facciamo una prova a mano
<Guest36426> no qui non c'è da nessuna parte "condividi connessione"
<Guest36426> o qualcosa del genere
<filo1234> spetta fammi vedere altrimenti facciamo una prova a mano
<Guest36426> cioè, non mi sembra. poi non vorrei dire cazzate
<filo1234> Guest36426: ecco
<filo1234> Guest36426: in ipv4, metodo....
<filo1234> apri il menù a tendina
<filo1234> c'è scritto condiviso con altri computer
<Guest36426> qui c'è scritto: automatico e automatico solo indirizzi
<filo1234> Guest36426: uhm hai ragione su ppp non c'è
<filo1234> Guest36426: ok facciamo una prova a mano?
<filo1234> Guest36426: apri un terminale intanto e incolla nel paste ifconfig
<filo1234> !paste | Guest36426
<ubot-it> Guest36426: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<renato_> Chi mi da qualche impressione su Ubuntu 11.04?
<MatteoR> renato_: ciao. La cosa più rilevante è unity
<renato_> Che è?
<MatteoR> !unity | renato
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unity'
<MatteoR> renato_: Unity è un ambiente desktop basato su gnome
<renato_> Ho sentito dire che è incompatibile con taluni programmi contenuti nelle precedenti versioni. Per esempio OpenOffice ...
<MatteoR> renato_: C'è Libreoffice che funziona benissimo. E' quasi identico a Openoffice
<MatteoR> renato_: Per il resto sono solo programmi aggiornati
<renato_> Fin qui sapevo, ma il problema sta nella compatibilità dei dati precedenti.
 * sarkia saluta tutti :)
<renato_> Vale a dire: è possibile aprire qualche file redatto col vecchio OpenOffice? Oppure verrà fuori il sotito tavvertimento fantastico del tipo "Cannot open file ...! E mo' ...!"
<MatteoR> renato_: E' compatibile con il formato opendocument, proprio come openoffice. Funzionerà alla grande
<chicco> ciao a tutti
<renato_> Per intanto ho un problemino colla versione 10.10, che avevo risolto con la 10.04
<chicco> qualcuno mi spiega come installare da chiavetta che non sono in grado? grazie
<MatteoR> renato_: Cioè?
<MatteoR> ciao chicco
<renato_> i filmati gestiti dal plugin flash player non funzionano. Installato il plugin da Ubuntu software center e nulla. Poi provato dal terminale con sudo apt ma nulla ugualmente. Questo da una settimana.
<MatteoR> !usb | chicco
<ubot-it> chicco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<MatteoR> chicco: Prima dai un'occhiata a questa guida che ti ho linkato
<MatteoR> renato_: Hai installato i codec per Gstreamer?
<renato_> Oggi s'è svegliato l'aggiornamento automatico che mi ha proposto proprio quello: il plugin che era già installato. Ha lavorato alacremente e io ci ho creduto. Fatta prova e ricevuto sberleffo
<enzotib> renato_, dpkg -l | grep -E 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin|ndis'
<renato_> per dirla con creanza.
<enzotib> !pastebin | renato_
<ubot-it> renato_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chicco> ok grazie a tutti!!!
<renato_> Pastebin o non pastebin, dpkg o no, ma sto Ubuntu software center fa qualcosa o lo hanno messo come bella statuina? E gli aggiornamenti automatici? Pastebin anche li? A che servono?
<renato_> E poi procediamo con ordine, se devo fare tutto io. Anzitutto, da dove comincio nel terminale?
<enzotib> renato_, se vuoi te lo scrivo io nel terminale
<renato_> No, vorrei sapere la procedurA per installare correttamente un software da terminale. Ammesso e non concesso poi che funzioni, che ho i miei sacrosanti dubbi!
<MatteoR> chicco:  hai risolto?
<chicco> sto provando...sono davvero lento
<chicco> e forse ho capito la stupida causa dei miei errori
<chicco> ho messo l'iso direttamente sull'usb
<chicco> eheh
<chicco> ovvio che non partica
<chicco> *partiva
<enzotib> renato_, ma sei qui per fare polemiche? se vuoi sfogarti vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<MatteoR> chicco: ah ok. Se hai qualche dubbio, scrivi pure
<chicco> grazie mille gentilissimi!!!
<corrado> ciao a tutti, sto cercando di far funzionare una scanner integrato nella multifunzione Lexmark x1250 ma Maverick non lo vede
<corrado> La stampante funziona con i driver della z600 ma lo scanner prorpio non ci riesco
<corrado> o meglio, lo vede lo scanner però quando lancio una scansione con cimple scan  fa una specie di loop, parti- ferma parti-ferma parti-ferm,a
<MatteoR> corrado: orse hai fatto una scansione per più copie. Devi selezionare la modalità singola
<MatteoR> corrado: Cioè come pagina singola
<corrado> spe che provo
<corrado> mo manco parte
<corrado> mmm
<Peace-> mm
<MatteoR> corrado: seleziona quello, poi su acquisisci
<corrado> comunque da una specie di avvio al carrello della lampada ma si muove di un millimetro pi torn indietro e cosi via
<MatteoR> Ho scritto un pastrocchio, ma non importa :P
<corrado> adesso lo scanner non lo vede piu
<Peace-> corrado: che stai a combina'?
<corrado> ma che rottame di stampante menomale che non è mia , sarebbe gia finita alla discarica
<corrado> ora la vede ma fa sempre pasrti-ferma parti-ferma
<corrado> in pratica il carrello tenta di muoversi
<corrado> ho letto in giro che qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema
<Peace-> corrado: che marca è?
<corrado> lexmark x1250
<Peace-> ah siggnur iddio
<corrado> la stampante funza con i driver della z 600 e qui ho risolto
<Peace-> lexmark = paghi poco e hai nulla
<Peace-> volete una stampante buona ? hp 4500 70 euro
<Peace-> metti colleghi e va.
<corrado> non è mia per fortuna
<Peace-> corrado: convinci il tizio a non comprare piu lexmark
<corrado> comperato cartucce in fiera domenica 25 euro
<corrado> ..in fiera
<Peace-> cartucce?
<Peace-> compraRE?
<Peace-> con hp ti ordini 10 euro di inchiostro
<Peace-> e vai avanti con le cartucce originali
<Peace-> ricaricate
<corrado> ho detto che non è mia, io ricarico cartucce da quado la Refill aveva un banchetto da un metro per uno
<Peace-> corrado: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/04/16/kubuntu-11-04-hp-officejet-4500-g510g-m-fax/
<renato_> Scusate, non voglio fare polemiche, come dice enzotib, ma sembra le cerchiate. Con Ubuntu pare che l'unica stampante a funzionare sia proprio Hewlett-Packard. Per tutto il resto, pregare. Ciao a tutti, chiudo
<Peace-> corrado: digli di comprare una stampante decente
<enzotib> ma va a quel paese
<MatteoR> corrado: Provato a vedere qui? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/LexmarkX1250
<Peace-> enzotib: ?
<enzotib> Peace-, a renato
<Peace-> enzotib: ah ecco :D mi stavo preuccupando
<MatteoR> enzotib: Li aiuti e sono pure arroganti
<Peace-> MatteoR: è normale
<MatteoR> enzotib: Chiudo l'OT
<enzotib> MatteoR, il fatto è che non gli funziona qualcosa e concludono che non funziona niente a nessuno
<enzotib> sì, chiudiamo che è meglio :)
<corrado> alura
<corrado> spe
<mauy> a me pare che firefox sia un po' lento nel caricare le pagine rispetto a win cosa ne dite???
<corrado> si l'ho vista quella gida
<corrado> guida
<corrado> ma per lo scanner mi inchiodo gia al primo passoi
<corrado> il file da scaricare dove cavolo lo scarico, in quale cartella
<MatteoR> corrado: Ma c'è scritto: "Scaricare nella propria Home il pacchetto .tar.bz2 presente a questo indirizzo."
<corrado> prima dice Rimuovere i seguenti pacchetti:      *        libsane     *        xsane , o ma synaptic mi fa rimuovere altra roba
<corrado> ok rimuovo quello che mi chiede synaptic
<MatteoR> corrado: Cioè?
<corrado> simple scan e altro
<MatteoR> corrado: Fai pure, tanto poi te li fa reinstallare
<MatteoR> corrado: la guida. Vai con xsane. Simple scan non è comodo
<MatteoR> corrado: Dopo magari te lo reinstalli con software center se proprio lo vuoi
<corrado> ok sta rimuovendo
<MatteoR> corrado: Segui la guida passo per passo
<MatteoR> corrado: Se non funge, non so come aiutarti
<corrado> ok rimosso libsante & C
<corrado> libsane
<corrado> boh
<corrado> dice di rimuovere anche xsne ma non è installato
<corrado> xsane
 * MatteoR io me ne vado a magnà.
<corrado> vabbe vado avanti e installo il teting .tar
<corrado> testing
<corrado> ok bon apetit
<Scan> ma come si usa kradio?
<Scan> è imbarazzante! non ci capisco niente!
<DigiuRN> buonasera
<DigiuRN> come si configura compiz e le varie dissolvenze in ubuntu 11.04?
<DigiuRN> non riesco a trovare niente
<DigiuRN> !compiz
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<gian_> Buonasera
<gian_> potete aiutarmi con questa richiesta? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,461876.msg3604237.html#msg3604237
<fraco92> ciao a tutti!
<airgnox> come vedo da terminale gli ultimi file che ho salvato ?
<fraco92> non so aiutarti...mi disp
<airgnox> cerco sul web
<gian_> ho problemi con la configurazione dei monitor
<gian_> !monitor
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'monitor'
<gian_> !schermo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'schermo'
<gian_> !search monitor
<ubot-it> None found
<DigiuRN> qualcuno sa come fare a disinstallare la barra laterale in ubuntu 11.04?
<DigiuRN> no mi ci trovo con tutte queste dissolvenze
<DigiuRN> lo vorrei come la realise 10.04
<gian_> @DigiuRN basta impostare la voce "ubuntu classico" al login
<ubottu-it> gian_: Error: "DigiuRN" is not a valid command.
<DigiuRN> non ci ho fatto caso
<DigiuRN> grazie gian_ ,finisco di scaricare sto film 10 minuti poi provo a riavviare
<gian_> ok pero devi avere impostata la voce "richiedi password all'accesso" in schermata d'accesso
<gian_> @exit
<ubottu-it> gian_: Error: "exit" is not a valid command.
<airgnox> qual'è il comando per vedere gli ultim i files scritti su disco ?
<DigiuRN> penso che sia impostato così,visto che all'accesso mi chiede la password per loggarmi
<enzotib> airgnox, non credo esista un tale comando
<airgnox> enzotib , sto usando imagination per creare slideshow , ho salvato la presentazione ma non so' dove sia
<airgnox> come la trovo ?
<airgnox> con locate ?
<enzotib> airgnox, prova a guardare nella tua home e in Documenti, se non è lì, prova con "locate" (dopo aver fatto un update)
<enzotib> o magari riaprendo il programma e vedendo se c'è un menu con i files recenti
<airgnox> provo
<enzotib> airgnox, hai unity?
<enzotib> airgnox, se sì, con Win-F ti mostra (anche) i file recenti
<airgnox> Win-f ?
<airgnox> no
<enzotib> airgnox, sì, il tasto con le quattro finestre delle tastiere windows
<airgnox> no lucid
<enzotib> ah ok
<airgnox> nulla il fatto è che non so nemmeno il nome del file che mi ha creato
<Scan> ho un problema con firefox....se vado sul sito di 105 come enti di solito c'e' una pubblicità che ora non riesco a vedere perche' mi manca un plugin che non mi trova neache.non è che mi interssa questo manon posso nemmeno ascoltare la radio in streaming! cosa posso fare?
<Scan> che cosa devo installare?
<gian_> Scan cerca gecko su ubuntu software center e installa i plugin
<enzotib> airgnox, find ~ -mount -mtime -1 -ls | grep -v '/\.'
<airgnox> lol
<enzotib> airgnox, per cercare i file modificati nelle ultime 24 ore nella tua home
<enzotib> esclusi i file nascosti o in dir nascoste
<airgnox> enzotib: per curiosita' come lo hai trovato sto comando ?
<enzotib> airgnox, non l'ho trovato, conosco un po' "find" che uso ogni tanto, è molto potente, vado a memoria con le opzioni, ho dovuto guadare solo la sintassi di -mtime
<gian_> Scan cerca anche gstreamer
<airgnox> enzotib : ma find non è come locate
<remix_tj> no
<enzotib> airgnox, no, find cerca sul momento, ed ha opzioni e sintassi assai più complessa, locate si basa su un database costruito una volta al giorno, con sintassi abbastanza semplice
<remix_tj> locate ha un db delle posizioni
<airgnox> non me lo trova bho
<enzotib> airgnox, ha una estensione sto file?
<airgnox> enzotib, non so io ho solo clikkato su salva
<airgnox> non mi ha fatto scegliere ne un nome ne un estensione
<airgnox> magari non l'ha nemmeno salvato
<enzotib> airgnox, avrà un nome di default tipo documento1
<enzotib> airgnox, ma di che programma parliamo?
<airgnox> Imagination
<enzotib> e che d'è?
<airgnox> enzotib : un programma per creare slideshow
<airgnox> i filmini con le foto
<airgnox> e audio
<enzotib> airgnox, riaprilo, fai salva con nome e guarda l'estensione
<airgnox> non mi da estensione
<enzotib> airgnox, e che nome propone?
<airgnox> campo vuoto
<airgnox> non propone ne nome ne estensione
<enzotib> echeccà
<airgnox> hehehe
<enzotib> allora non hai potuto salvare senza dargli un nome
<airgnox> è quello che penso pure io
<airgnox> lo spero
<airgnox> perchè mi scoccia avere files sparsi che non so che cazzo sono
<Scan> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<Scan>  flashplugin-nonfree : Dipende: flashplugin-installer ma non sta per essere installato
<Scan> E: Pacchetti danneggiati
<airgnox> enzotib : la cartella dei programmi qual'è ? di solito
<enzotib> airgnox, gli eseguibili stanno in /usr/bin (la maggior parte)
<enzotib> airgnox, altra roba è altrove
<enzotib> airgnox, la suddivisione non è per programma ma per funzione
<airgnox> enzotib : capisco quindi è impossibile recuperare tutte le cartelle che utilizza un programma ?
<gian_> potete aiutarmi con questa richiesta? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,461876.msg3604237.html#msg3604237 ciao
<enzotib> airgnox, dpkg -L nomepacchetto
<airgnox> vabbuo' non l'avra' scritto suppongo
<airgnox> anche perchè di default mi apre la home per aprire i files e suppongo che li metta li pure se li salvi
<enzotib> airgnox, quelli sono i file installati con il pacchetto, non quelli successivi creati dall'utente
<airgnox> enzotib : ok
<airgnox> enzotib : c'è per caso un log del boot si sitema da qlc parte ?
<airgnox> enzotib :  ho notato che tra lo screensplash e il loghin ci mette una vita ad avviarsi in quel punto
<enzotib> airgnox, dmesg
<airgnox> che comando è ?
<enzotib> airgnox, un comando che mostra uno dei log principali del sistema
<airgnox> enzotib  : forse mi sono espresso male un comando che mi mostra le scritte che compaiono in fase di boot
<enzotib> airgnox, no, non c'è
<airgnox> se vengono memorizzate in qlc file
<mele> ciao, che cartelle si rimuovono per riottenere allo stato di quando l'ho installato ?
<mele> gnome
<airgnox> perchè è veramente lunghetto  il tempo che intercorre tra lo splash screen la schermata violacea per intenderci e la finestra di login
<enzotib> !resetgnome | mele, però non so se è aggiornato alla 11.04
<ubot-it> mele, però non so se è aggiornato alla 11.04: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<mele> bhe provo tnx
<mele> perfetto
<sps> salve a tutti
<airgnox> sera
<jofor> buonasera
<jofor> ciao
<airgnox> yo
<sps> qualcuno può aiutarmi a compilare spidermonkey
<sps> per poi compilare freewrml?
<sps> ops, un punto interrogativo in eccesso
<sps> ho ubuntu 10.04 lts
<sps> 64 bit
<enzotib> freewrml?
<airgnox> spidermonkey che roba è ?
<sps> e si, ma anche openvrml va bene
<H4ck3r> è per la realtà virtuale
<enzotib> si, ma ci aveva messo una w al posto della v, era un errore?
<H4ck3r> spesso ho vistro scritto pure wrml
<H4ck3r> non ricordo dove
<sps> dovrebbe essere una libreria per far girare un plug-in per mozilla
<enzotib> sps, il nome esatto?
<sps> perché dici  realtà virtuale?
<H4ck3r> vrml è un formato per la realtà virtuale
<sps> ah sì, ok
<H4ck3r> mi pare sta per virtual reality model o markup language
<sps> nome esatto di che?
<H4ck3r> o qualcosa del genere comunque
<enzotib> sps, del pacchetto, di cosa?
<sps> http://freewrl.sourceforge.net/
<sps> facciamo openvrml: http://sourceforge.net/projects/openvrml/files/openvrml/0.18.8/openvrml-0.18.8.tar.gz/download
<sps> dando ./configure, e dopo avere sistemato le numerose dipendenze dice:
<sps> configure: error: SpiderMonkey is required for Script node JavaScript support
<sps> See `config.log' for more details
<enzotib> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openvrml
<enzotib> ma è roba vecchia
<sps> ma freewrml chiede la stessa cosa!
<sps> ecco dove trovo spidermonkey: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/js/js185-1.0.0.tar.gz
<sps> ma https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openvrml funziona bene lo stesso?
<sps> allora?
<sps> e quindi?
<sps> con questo silenzio mi state dicendo che non ho speranze, oppure che devo attendere?
<alberto> log c.ustream.tv
<sps> perché nessuno risponde più?
<sps> ???????
<sps> enzotib,quindi?
<sps> F
<sps> aiuto, ma che succede?
<enzotib> sps, non so aiutarti
<sps> ah va bene lo stesso, grazie
<sps> riproverò ad altre ore
<luigi> nn riesco a trascinare le icone  di unity
<luigi> solo a stento e diciamo 1 ogni 20 tentativi riesco a farla scorrere in alto o in basso ma nn riesco a farle uscire dalla colonna e a collocarle
<Bartoloni> qualche idea per fare in modo che lo sgancio della finestra fullscreen avvenga prima? (in maniera piu simile all aero-snap)
<Bartoloni> bisogna spoatrsi di 40 pixel prima di avere lo un-snap
<laidon> sera a tutti
<laidon> ho salvato thunderbird nel launcher di unity ma ad ogni nuova sessione sparisce l'icona. Sapreste come risolvere? Grazie
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-18
<adriano> ciaooooo........c'e' qualcuno????
<adriano> Chi sa aiutarmi per installare una lexmark 405 su ubuntu 11.04???
<Carlin0> buonanotte gentaglia :D
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<carlo74> ho installato accanto a win e ubuntu 10.10,  ubunto 11.04 a questo punto quando faccio partire 11.04 tutto ok ma se provo a far partire il 10 10 non parte vorrei ritornare ad usare il 10.10  cosa posso fare ?
<glpiana> carlo74, non parte e cosa fa?
<carlo74> manca un disco/ premere s per saltare o m per il ripristino manuale
<glpiana> !grub | carlo74 segui il ripristino
<ubot-it> carlo74 segui il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<carlo74> grazie provo
<glpiana> carlo74, essendo la 11.04 l'ultima che hai messo fallo da lì, non da livecd
<glpiana> carlo74, in pratica altro non devi fare che dare sudo update-grub e vedere se poi si avvia. se non si avvia torna e vediamo
<carlo74> ok
<fede> è vero carlo74
<fede> l'ho fatto anch'io ieri
<fede> così ti parte windows
<glpiana> fede, scusa, ma non hai seguito il discorso
<glpiana> !logs | fede
<ubot-it> fede: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<fede> glpiana, non mi si montando i dischi automaticamente ne appaiono in nautilus, mi dai una mano,non ricordo come si fa
<glpiana> !fstab | fede devi modificare fstab
<ubot-it> fede devi modificare fstab: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<glpiana> fede, guarda la guida e se hai problemi chiedi
<fede> immagino...
<Dig> salve a tutti. sto litigando con la mia tastiera. la imposto italiana ma torna sempre la U.S.A al riavvio
<glpiana> Dig, vai nelle disposizioni di tastiera (seconda scheda di tastiera) e dimmi cosa vedi elencato
<fede> glpiana,  that guide is not complete
<glpiana> fede, siamo diventati anglofoni?
<glpiana> fede, in cosa è incompleta?
<fede> ah è vero siamo in ubuntu.it
<Dig> glpiana, ora c'è Italia - generica 105 tasti. Ho appena cancellato la USA, ripristinato predefinite e applicato globalmente
<fede> in esempi e.. dire cosa seervono gli zeri, umask locale.it ecc
<glpiana> Dig, oki, riavvia l'interfaccia e vedi cosa imposta
<fede> non va l'° davanti a dev/hcd o sda suppongo
<fede> #
<glpiana> fede, esempio tipo questo? UUID=98E0-6D24 /media/dati vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 0
<glpiana> fede, è corretto, perchè dici che non  lo è?
<Dig> glpiana, riavvia l'interfaccia cosa intendi? riavvio tutto il pc?
<glpiana> Dig, no, termina la sessione
<fede> glpiana, devo mettere l'# davanti al mio dev ? non sapevo pensavo fosse come una privazione
<glpiana> fede, non si usa più il device/dev/eccetera
<glpiana> fede, se leggessi la guida invece di guardare solo i riquadri ;)  leggeresti di UUID
<fede> se defaults comprende rw cosa mettono rw a fare nell'esempio
<glpiana> fede, ascolta, non ho capito cosa vuoi fare
<glpiana> fede, vuoi mettere a posto fstab o criticare la guida?
<fede> glpiana,  ho usato blkid ma blkid ti restitu il uuid del disco non della partizione che mi serve montare no??
<glpiana> fede, nel primo caso sei nel canale giusto, nel secondo no :D
<glpiana> fede, no, blkid da la partizione
<fede> madonnaù
<Dig> glpiana,  e' ricomparsa USA
<fede> hai ragione
<glpiana> Dig, in un terminale dai: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf          e dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<fede> ma blkid non mi displaya un esteso e una part in ntfs come mai?
<glpiana> fede, digita in un terminale: sudo blkid
<glpiana> !paste | fede
<ubot-it> fede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dig> glpiana, /etc/X11/xorg.conf      ti avverto che xorg.conf l-abbiamo editato con jester
<glpiana> Dig, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e metti su pastebin
<fede> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609380/ glpiana
<Dig> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/609381/
<fede> #/dev/sda1
<fede> UUID=3E94E0FF94E0BA93 /media/windows ntfs defaults,umask=0,locale=it_IT.utf8      0       0
<fede>                 io ho fatto così
<glpiana> fede, /dev/sda1: UUID="3E94E0FF94E0BA93" TYPE="ntfs"  questo lo vede ma non vede sda2. non so dirti perchè. non ho pratica su windows
<fede> sda 2 penso l'abbia formattato mio fratello col cd di Xp
<glpiana> fede, comuqnue puoi benissimo usare ancora /dev/sda2
<glpiana> ah
<fede> lo so
<fede> ma ha fatto anche sda 1 solto che sda1 bootta xp
<fede> perchè sda 2 ci rompeva le palle e restava sda1 piccolo e una specie di sda 3 piccolo staccato da sda1 che noi volevamo unire a sda1 ma restavano due spazi non allocxati staccati allora abbiamo spianato sda 2
<fede> che vada bene il mio nuovo pezzo di fstab?
<glpiana> fede, non so, prova :)
<fede> posso usare dev al posto di uuid? per sda 2?
<carlo74> glpiana niente
<glpiana> fede, per forza, se uuid non te lo da :D
<fede> io riavvio
<glpiana> carlo74, se avvii la 10.10 e dai s che fa?
<carlo74> riprovo e telo scrivo
<glpiana> Dig, tu aspetta fiducioso
<federico> glpiana, sda2 non si monta
<glpiana> Dig, prova con: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Guest79230> sda 1 si è montato
<glpiana> Guest79230, digita mount   e anche cat /etc/fstab     e metti entrambi su pastebin
<Mauy> ciao per i driver per una scheda video invidia metto i proprietari consigliati o gli sperimentali?
<Guest79230> glpiana,  windows sda1 si è montato sul desktop e non mi chiedel la chiave di root perchè ho installato e configurato un pacchetto in modo che mi monti tutte le periferiche sempre?non ricordo il nome del pACCHETto ma l'ho fatto,perchè sda 1 è in defaults cioè nouser immagino e dovrebbe chiedere la password
<glpiana> Guest79230, digita mount   e anche cat /etc/fstab     e metti entrambi su pastebin
<Guest79230> glpiana, forse devo formattare sda2
<Guest79230> glpiana, hai seguito il mio ultyimo discorso?
<glpiana> Mauy, che scheda è e che driver ti vengono proposti
<glpiana> Guest79230, se no vedo fstab e mount non lo seguo il tuo discorso
<carlo74> mountall:comando plymouth non riuscito               moutall:disconnesso da plymouth
<Mauy> è una gt 210 mi vengono proposti 2 proprietari di cui uno raccomandato e un driver sperimentale
<Guest79230> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest79230> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609388/
<Guest79230> non mi chiamo guest glpiana
<Guest79230> ecco il paste
<glpiana> -.-
<Guest79230> glpiana, che palle gparted da sempre tutto come non allocato tutto il disco con un punto esclamativo come mai?
<glpiana> Guest79230, io vedo che il tuo nick è Guest79230
<Guest79230> ma tu sai che sono fede
<massimo18> ?
<OverMe> alè
<glsfriend> alèè :)ù
<glpiana> carlo74, ma hai interrotto qualche aggiornamento sulla 10.10 che non parte più?
<glsfriend> glpiana,  visto il paste?
<glpiana> glpiana, poi basta cambiare nick, che continuareva contro le regole del canale
<glpiana> ebbravo anche io -.-
<glpiana> glsfriend,  poi basta cambiare nick, che continuareva contro le regole del canale
<glpiana> carlo74, segui OverMe
<OverMe> carlo74, adesso sei da ubuntu 11.04?
<glsfriend> è la prima volta che lo cambio glpiana
<glsfriend> hai letto il paste?
<glpiana> glsfriend, come puoi rpetendere che venga montato il idsco se hai la riga commentata? #/dev/sda2 /media/data ntfs defaults,umask=0,locale=it_IT.utf8                     0       0
<carlo74> si ma mi si era bloccato l'avanzamento l'ho installato da cd live
<glpiana> carlo74, la prossima volta dillo prima, aiuti chi cerca di darti soluzioni
<OverMe> carlo74, eh allora è un'altra cosa. anche sistemando non penso che avrai ancora la 10.10, al massimo avrai 2 11.04
<glsfriend> glpiana, l'ho commentata in console dopo il boot quando mi diceva che non è stata montata procedere manualmente? e io ho tolto la riga....
<carlo74> scusa ma io poco pratico
<glpiana> glsfriend, ascolta, io non riesco ad aiutarti se avvii con una configurazione e la cambi prima di mostrartela.
<OverMe> carlo74, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> carlo74, metti nel pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | carlo74
<ubot-it> carlo74: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glsfriend> glpiana, non andava nonsi è montato
<glpiana> glsfriend, leva quel #
<glsfriend> ok
<glsfriend> e poi
<glpiana> glsfriend, poi salva il file
<glpiana> glsfriend, poi dai cat /etc/fstab e lo metti su pastebin
<glpiana> caffè
<glsfriend> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609391/
<glsfriend> glpiana, ecco
<glsfriend> glpiana, bevuto il caffè?
<massimo18> !pazienza | glsfriend
<ubot-it> glsfriend: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<glsfriend> lo so è simpatico lui
<Mauy> ciao massimo per una ge force 9500 gt meglio i driver proprietari consigliati o gli sperimentali?
<glpiana> glsfriend, oki, non modificarlo e riavvia
<glsfriend> ok
<glsfriend> punto a capo però
<vlavale54> hi all!
<glsfriend> mi dirà che non si monta
<glsfriend> io riavvio
<glpiana> glsfriend, riavvia e quando torni vediamo
<glsfriend> ok
<massimo18> Mauy: metti quelli consigliati se poi non vanno a dovere prova gli altri
<glsfriend> glpiana,  sda2 probabilmente non ha nemmeno un fs
<glsfriend> ecco perchè blkid non lo mostra
<Mauy> ok pero perche se metto i proprietari mi dice installato ma non in uso e se metto gli sperimentali mi da in uso
<glsfriend> e gparted da tutto il disco come non allocato
<glpiana> glsfriend, va beh ma se non ha filesystem che pretendi?
<OverMe> glsfriend, facci vedere un: sudo parted -l
<glsfriend> glpiana, fdisk diche che c'è ma non sono sicuro
<glsfriend> ok
<glsfriend> Errore: Impossibile avere partizioni che si sovrappongono.
<glsfriend> come mai
<glpiana> glsfriend, dai un contesto per favore
<glsfriend> che contesto
<glpiana> glsfriend, quando e dove appare sto errore?
<glsfriend> facendo quello che ha detto overme
<glsfriend> parted -l
<glpiana> ah
<glsfriend> che si fa
<OverMe> glsfriend, hai fatto col sudo?
<carlo74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609396/plain/
<glsfriend> si
<OverMe> allora hai fatto un bel casotto con le partizioni
<glsfriend> strano che gparted non faccia n ulla
<glsfriend> formattiamola dai
<OverMe> carlo74, da terminale: mount
<OverMe> sempre nel pastebin
<glsfriend> e io
<glsfriend> ora formatto
<massimo18> -.-
<carlo74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609405/plain/
<Dig> glpiana, ok, mi [ uscita la schermata *sono a lavoro per questo sono lento(
<glpiana> Dig, e?
<glpiana> glsfriend, scrivi: ls /media
<Mauy> massimo18: per gli aggirnamenti le impostazioni lasci quelle di defalt o è meglio aggiungere qualche spunta?
<Spicci> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di una informazione al volo e spero che qualcuno in linea mi possa aiutare. Qualcuno di voi è riuscito a collegare un nokia c7 come modem per la connessione ad Internet?
<carlo74> Overme hai visto?
<carlo74> c'è qualche speranza o spiano tutto col capo officina
<Spicci> Nessuno Proprio?
<OverMe> carlo74, scusa ero via
<OverMe> carlo74, sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<carlo74> da terminale
<OverMe> carlo74, i comandi che ti dico adesso vanno tutti nel terminale
<OverMe> carlo74, e se non ti risponde niente, va bene, non ti allarmare
<carlo74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609412/plain/
<Dig> glpiana, mi fai incollare una immagine?
<OverMe> carlo74, quante volte l'hai dato il comando che ti ho detto?
<OverMe> !image | Dig
<ubot-it> Dig: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Dig> OverMe, grazie
<carlo74> la prima volta niente
<carlo74> la seconda hai visto
<OverMe> carlo74, i comandi vanno dati una volta sola, e come ti ho già detto, se non dicono niente non vuol dire che non abbiano funzionato
<Dig> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/153837
<OverMe> carlo74, adesso: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<carlo74> dato niente
<OverMe> Dig, scendi fino a UTF-8
<OverMe> carlo74, adesso: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<carlo74> idem come sopra
<OverMe> carlo74, adesso: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<carlo74> fatto
<OverMe> carlo74, adesso: sudo chroot /mnt
<OverMe> dovrebbe comparirti il prompt con un # in fondo invece del $
<carlo74> si
<OverMe> carlo74, adesso non chiudere mai quel terminale e tutti i comandi che ti dico li devi dare da li
<OverMe> carlo74, dpkg --configure -a
<OverMe> se dice qualcosa, metti nel pastebin
<Dig> OverMe, fatto. Dopo?
<OverMe> Dig, selezionalo e vai avanti
<Dig> OverMe, lingue europee occidentali e turco?
<OverMe> si
<Dig> OverMe, Fixed, VGA, TErminus?
<OverMe> vga
<OverMe> carlo74, sei sublimato?
<carlo74> sta configurando un sacco
<OverMe> carlo74, ok
<Dig> OverMe, ok, devo riavviare vero?
<OverMe> Dig, prova
<Dig> OverMe, grazie.
<carlo74> ti posto l'ultima parte
<OverMe> carlo74, si
<carlo74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609419/plain/
<OverMe> carlo74, premi invio
<Dig> OverMe, non [ cambiato niente mi pare. Forse devo cambiare ora la tastiera?
<carlo74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609420/
<OverMe> carlo74, premi tab e poi invio
<OverMe> Dig, prova, non so co'hai già provato a fare
<carlo74> panico tab
<OverMe> ?
<carlo74> tab?
<glpiana> carlo74, il tasto tab è quello sopra al bloc maiusc
<OverMe> il tasto grasso a sinistra della q
<carlo74> ok
<Dig> OverMe, ok, al prossimo riavvio vedo che succede
<glpiana> OverMe, guarda che è solo l'unto della tua pizzetta :D
<OverMe> glpiana, mmmm
<carlo74> finito
<Versilia> ciao a tutti!
<Versilia> chi sa come far riconoscere una chiavetta tre a ubuntu? ho già impostato la connessione, ma non riconosce la chiavetta
<carlo74> ti posto tutto?
<jester-> Versilia: collegandola la monta come dati?
<OverMe> carlo74, pastami solo le ultime cose
<Dig> OverMe, mi parte sempre USA
<Dig> OverMe, ma ricordo male io o nell'xorg.conf ci dovrebbe essere pure la tastiera?
<Dig> jester-, ciao
<glpiana> Dig, puoi provare ad aggiungerla
<carlo74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609422/plain/
<glpiana> Dig, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,174693.msg1159024.html#msg1159024
<Versilia> jester-: si!
<jester-> Versilia: dentro no nci sono i driver linux
<federico> ciau
<federico> ciao glpiana
<jester-> cià Dig
<glpiana> ciao Guest79668
<Guest79668> formattato da windows e adesso wa tutto
<Versilia> jester-: non mi da niente dentro
<glpiana> Guest79668, bene
<OverMe> carlo74, dai di nuovo l'ultimo comando e fai vedere che dice
<Guest79668> ma gparted non fa nulla dice tutto non allcoato
<Versilia> jester-: ma ho letto che devo fargli capire che è una chiavetta
<jester-> Versilia: sicuro? se entrato dall'icona che fa su ldesktop?
<carlo74> quale era l'ultimo comando?
<Versilia> jester-: a parte che sul nuovo ubuntu non ci capisco una mazza,, ma cmq ho provato ad aprirla e non mi da nulla. Mi da la dimensione (34 mb) ma nient'altro
<glpiana> Guest79668, apri gparted e prendi la schermata
<Guest79668> glpiana, gparted dice non allocato
<glpiana> !image | Guest79668
<ubot-it> Guest79668: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest79668> nnon allocato tuto vecchio
<jester-> Versilia: che tipo è la chia
<jester-> vetta
<Versilia> huawey
<carlo74> Scusa Overme mi suggerisci l'ultimo comando?
<Guest79668> http://imagebin.org/153842  glpiana
<glpiana> Guest79668, chiudilo e dai sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> carlo74, dpkg --configure -a
<Versilia> jester-: riesci ad aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Guest79668, chiudi gparted e dai nel terminale: sudo parted -l
<jester-> Versilia: huawey e basta, no modello?
<Versilia> jester-:  eh devo aprirla per vederlo asp
<Guest79668> impossibile avere partizioni che si sovrappongono
<Guest79668> spe
<carlo74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609424/
<Guest79668> !pastebinm
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastebinm'
<Guest79668> !pastebin
<jester-> Versilia: lsusb
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest79668> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609425/ glpiana
<Ibrisar> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<Guest79668> si c'è qualcuno
<OverMe> carlo74, sudo apt-get install -f
<Guest79668> impossibile avere partizioni che si sovrappongono
<Ibrisar> :) buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno può darmi una mano a creare una pendrive di avvio di ubuntu?? vorrei installarlo sul pc facendolo partire l'installazione da pendrive
<LU> ciao scusate volevo sapere se è possibile aggiornare lucid alla versione 11 usando un cd o se bisogna perforza farlo via internet
<glpiana> Guest79668, probabile che gparted vada in palla perchè hai tutte le partizioni in ordine sparso
<glpiana> !unetbootin | Ibrisar
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unetbootin'
<glpiana> -.-
<carlo74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609426/
<glpiana> Ibrisar, scarica dai repo unetbootin
<glpiana> LU, si può fare dal cd live
<LU> posso scaricare una iso per aggiornare ubuntu alla nuova versione?
<OverMe> LU, per aggiornare puoi usare il cd alternate ma devi per forza passare dalle versioni intermedie
<LU> a si puo fare con la live ?
<glpiana> OverMe, si può usare la live con 11.04
<OverMe> glpiana, ah, non lo sapevo
<Ibrisar> ammazza e che servizio.. siete grandi, grazie mille
<OverMe> ma non credo si possa passare da lucid a natty in un colpo
<glpiana> OverMe, sapilo ;)
<LU> a ok comunque non perdo nessun dato che ho nell har disk voglio dire?
<glpiana> OverMe, penso sia in grado di fare tutto, tanto leva tutto il toglibile :D
<LU> sisi ok allora prima la 10. non ricordo cosa poi la 11
<LU> adesso ho la 10.4
<glpiana> LU, non perdi nulla, ma sempre meglio avere copia dei propri dati
<OverMe> bo vabè
<LU> e si ma non so cove salvarli son piu di un tera
<LU> non so dove spostarli
<LU> comunque di norma facendo l'aggiornamento non succede niente dico?
<OverMe> carlo74, sudo apt-get purge lirc
<LU> ai dati
<glpiana> LU, ai dati no
<glpiana> son dati e restani dove sono
<glpiana> *restano
<LU> glpiana,  vuoi dire che potrebbe succedere qualcosaltro?
<LU> tipo che non va a buon fine 'aggiornamento e mi tocca formattare?
<glpiana> LU, vuoi un esempio? va via la luce, o ti cade un asteroide sulla casa. si ferma l'aggiornamento e poi bisogna ravanare pe rmettere a posto
<carlo74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609432/plain/
<glpiana> LU, in ogni caso prima porva il livecd e vedi se riconosce le periferiche
<LU> e si az speriamo di no glpiana
<LU> sisi ok provo la live
<OverMe> carlo74, digli di si
<LU> comunque la 11 funziona meglio della 10? perche mi dice mio fratello che ha agiornato alla nuova e si è trovato lo scanner che non vien piu riconosciuto come nella 10.4
<LU> magari con gli aggiornamenti andra a posto?
<carlo74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609433/plain/
<Scan> buongiorno!
<OverMe> carlo74, adesso scrivi: exit
<OverMe> dovrebbe tornarti al $
<carlo74> si
<OverMe> carlo74, sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<Scan> non riesco ad ascoltare la radio in streaming. Uso firefox 4 e kubuntu 11.04 . Ho provato con varie radio quindi non è quella che voglio io che non va! cosa posso fare!
<Dig> Non ne vuole sapere. Per stamattina ci rinuncio. Grazie a tutti comunque
<Scan> sull'home paga di radio 105 di solito c'e' un video con dell'audio ....non li vedo e non li sento ....con windozz va quindi non è il sito
<carlo74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609434/plain/
<OverMe> carlo74, riavvia e prova
<carlo74> provo
<Guest79668> glpiana, quindi? strano, è un buon programma che spargimento ho?
<OverMe> Scan, nella barra degli indirizzi di firefox inserisci:    about:plugins
<OverMe> Scan, e metti nel pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | Scan
<ubot-it> Scan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest79668> OverMe, opinioni?
<OverMe> Guest79668, certo. hai fatto un bel casino
<Guest79668> io no
<Guest79668> che si fa
<OverMe> io neanche
<Guest79668> comunque funziona tutto
<Scan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609437/
<Scan> eccolo qua
<Versilia> scusate ragazzi mi era arrivato il vigile per l'accertamento per il suolo pubblico
<Versilia> jester-: ci sei?
<jester->  Versilia alura che modello è
<Versilia> jester-: e156g
<Scan> OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/609437/
<OverMe> torno tra 5 minuti
<jester-> Versilia:  dpkg -l | grep  usb-modeswitch
<Versilia> ehmm cioè devo metterlo sul terminale?
<Versilia> jester-:
<Versilia> jester-: siccome sono su windows dimmi prima tutti i comandi e poi faccio un file e riavvio
<jester-> Versilia: http://www.informatizzati.org/linux/chiavetta-internet-huawei-e156g-su-ubuntu-e-kubuntu-1004.html
<OverMe> Scan, i video sul tubo li vedi?
<Scan> si
<OverMe> dammi un link di una cosa che non ti funziona
<Scan> dunque http://www.105.net/sezioni/inradio/radio/?ch=0 e poi clicca su play per asoltare....
<Scan> a me qui non va su windoz si
<Angelo> ciao
<jester-> Scan: si sente forte e chiaro
<Scan> lo so ! ma a me non va!
<Scan> eprche?
<Scan> perchè?
<jester-> perchè avrai imputtanto qualcosa
<Angelo> allora la grana di oggi è: problema di istallazione i valori predefiniti per la configurazione di gestione alimentazione di gnome non sono stati installati correttamente
<jester-> Scan: che plugin per mozilla hai installato
<Scan> Jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/609437/
<jester-> Scan: installa gecko-mediaplayer
<Angelo> ho letto che il problema accade quando il sistema ci indica che non si ha sufficente spazio a disposizione e si và comunque oltre ( e stavo giusto facendo  una rimasterizzata del sistema con reimastersys
<jester-> Angelo: quanto è grande la partizione
<Angelo> ho nstallato su sd hc da 8 gb
<Angelo> la 110.04 occupavo circa 4,8 e la iso che mi ha realizzato era da 800 e rotti
<Scan> jester- niente non va nemmeno cosi
<Angelo> jaster puoi appena hai tempo dare un occhiata a questa  guida:http://polpoinodroidi.com/2010/08/18/solved-problema-gestore-alimentazione/
<jester-> Angelo: circa 5 servono al sistema qualcosa è riservato al filesystem.  la cahe di apt ne ciuccia un altro paio in fase aggiornamento installazione
<Angelo>  il secondopassaggio non me lo compie dicedo che è impossiblile spostare la libreria
<jester-> Scan: metti anche totem-mozilla
<OverMe> Angelo, impossibile perché?
<Angelo> ovvero sudo mv /var/lib/gdm /var/lib/gdm_back
<Angelo> permesso  negato
<OverMe> con sudo come fa a dirti permesso negato
<Angelo> la sintassi è corretta?  ?
<jester-> Scan: comunque usa flashpalyer
<OverMe> si
<Angelo> spe che controllo se avevo dato sudo:-)
<jester-> OverMe: sa di sminghiamento permessi
<jester-> Scan: dpkg -l grep flashplugin-installer
<Angelo> infatti avevo dimenticato sudo  che scemo che sono :-)
<Angelo> procede procede :-)
<Scan> Jester- jo installato totem-mozilla poi ho dato il comando che mi hai detto ma nemmeno cosi va
<jester-> Scan: dpkg -l grep flashplugin-installer
<jester-> Scan: cosa risponde
<Scan> si questo ho dato
<Scan> ok copio
<Scan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609444/
<glpiana> Scan, l'hai disinstallato
<jester-> Scan: fa vedere dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Angelo> momenri di panico infinito per l'attesa del login...
<Versilia> vado via
<Versilia> ciao a tutti
<Angelo> azz  could not update iceautority file var/libgdm/.ICEautority...
<Scan> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/609445/
<jester-> Scan: sudo dpkg --purga  adobe-flash-properties-gtk   adobe-flash-properties-kde  adobe-flashplugin
<jester-> Scan: sudo dpkg --purge  adobe-flash-properties-gtk   adobe-flash-properties-kde  adobe-flashplugin
<Angelo> lo avevi purgato :-)
<Scan> fatto
<Scan> ora riprovo'
<Scan> ?
<jester-> Scan: sudo dpkg --purge   konqueror-nsplugins
<jester-> Scan: sudo apt-get intall flashplugin-installer
<Scan> l'ultimo comando mi da operazione non valida
<jester-> Scan: sudo dpkg --purge   konqueror-nsplugins   questo?
<Scan> no sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Scan> cazzo mancava una esse
<Angelo> 4 occhi son meglio di 2
<jester-> Scan: sudo apt-get intall flashplugin-installer
<Scan> jester-  per sudo apt-get intall flashplugin-installer  che ora è partito chi avevo provato pure ieri sera ma non riesce ad andare avanti ad un certo punto e si blocca su " Connessione a archive.canonical.com|1.0.0.0|:80...
<jester-> Scan: cambia il server
<Scan> cioe'?
<jester-> cioè software center/modifica/sorgenti software e metti  italia fastbul
<Scan> jester - per kubuntu come faccio'
<Angelo> allora il mio problema dichiuso il messaggio di errore  could not update iceautority file var/libgdm/.ICEautority è : c'è un problema con il server di configurazione. (/usr/lib/libconf-sanity-check-2 è uscito con lo stato 256)
<glpiana> Scan, ha kpackagekit
<jester-> Peace-: help
<Scan> ci sono quasi ma non trovo  italia fastbul
<Scan> trovato
<jester-> Scan: sempre il cazzillo aggornamenti modifica le origini
<Scan> si si ci sono sta ricaricando
<pasquale> mi serviva aiuto con wine
<Angelo> scrivi il problema pasquà
<pasquale> praticamente devo installare un game con 2cd, dopo che metto il primo e chiede il secondo non va
<pasquale> è la prima volta che installo qualcosa con 2 cd
<Angelo> provato playonlinux?
<pasquale> noo
<Angelo> male male :-)
<pasquale> ci provo
<Angelo> merita di esser provato :-)
<pasquale> provo e vi faccio ssapere
<Scan> jester- ora come carico la pagina di 105 mi dice che mi manca un plugin!!! devo aver fatto qualcosa di male nella vita!
<Angelo> jester ti vedo mal preso oggi  nel pomeriggio ci sei?
<jester-> Scan: sudo apt-get intall flashplugin-installer
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti ho un problema con lubuntu quando provo ad aggiornare.. non riesce ad aprire la lista cache
<glpiana> D4V|DE, come cerchi di aggironare?
<D4V|DE> apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> Angelo, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=356270.0
<glpiana> D4V|DE, metti su pastebin l'errore
<glpiana> !paste | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Angelo> grazie  gl :-)
<jester-> D4V|DE: forse se prima ci metti sudo si convince
<Scan> jester- ho ridato il comando ma niente!
<jester-> Scan: ha installato o no
<Scan> si
<Scan> ma non va
<jester-> Scan: chiudi e riapri ff
<D4V|DE> il u
<D4V|DE> il sudo lo metto
<glpiana> D4V|DE, allora sto pastebin?
<Scan> jester- gia fatto ! :-)
<glpiana> non perderti in chiacchiere
<jester-> Scan: dpkg -l | grep flash
<Scan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609453/
<D4V|DE> asp che riscarica la lista
<jester-> Scan: rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> Scan: mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak
<Scan> fatto
<jester-> riapri ff e prova
<Scan> manca il plugin e non ho piu le mie impostazioni
<jester-> non puo mancare il plugin
<jester-> Scan: ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/609454/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<Scan> ho fatto un immagine dello schermo se voui te la mando!
<glpiana> D4V|DE, poi sudo apt-get update
<Scan> dice che manca
<jester-> Scan: ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<glpiana> D4V|DE, poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Scan> jester- devo scappare a lavoro possiamo riprendere il discorso sta sera o ti scoccia?
<jester-> ok
<Scan> ricordati di me!
<Scan> come faccio a riaver firefox come prima
<Scan> ?
<Peace-> Scan: =
<Peace-> avete risolto ?
<jester-> Scan: ririnomini le dir
<glpiana> Scan, rm -r .mozilla   e poi mv .mozilla.bak .mozilla
<jester-> Scan: sa di ff non ufficiale
<glpiana> già
<jester-> Scan: hai fatto sicuro qualche tarocco
<Scan> se lo fatto di certo non di proposito! :-) Fino a qualche giorno fa usavo ubuntu 10.10  che andava da dio poi sono passato a ubuntu 11.04 (unity) e  non mi piaceva ora sono passato fa kde ...magari ho fatto qualce cappellata!
<glpiana> Scan, nel temrinale: sudo updatedb         e quando finisce: locate libflashplayer.so
<Scan> jester ti ci sentiamo sta sera grazie mille per ora
<Scan> glpiana devo scappare che sono in ritardo
<Scan> grazie
<Scan> ciao a tutti
<D4V|DE> perfetto glpiana  funziona
<D4V|DE> grazie 1000 ;-)
<glpiana> prego :)
<D4V|DE> altro problema.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/609464/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ma che stai facendo?
<D4V|DE> stavo facendo l'upgrade e mi è uscito questo
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/609466/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sudo apt-get -f install
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609467/
<Angelo> sudo chown gdm:gdm /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority  risposta :  impossibile accedere a "/var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority" File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sudo apt-get remove --purge update-manager
<glpiana> Angelo, hai messo una barra di troppo?
<Angelo> vedo subito dove
<glpiana> Angelo, no, non credo
<glpiana> quel file comunque dovrebbe essere nella tua home
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/609468/
<Angelo> glpiana  reinstallo solamente gdm e doveri risolvere quindi?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sudo aptitude purge update-manager
<glpiana> Angelo, no frena
<Angelo> ok
<D4V|DE> aptitude: command not found...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, installalo: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<glpiana> Angelo, sì reinstalla gdm
<Angelo> vado
<Angelo> niente da fare tutto come prima...
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609472/
<Angelo> con la differenza che  sotto il login  mi vede accesso già effettuato
<Angelo> faccio u riavvio e vediamo che succede
<glpiana> Angelo, ls -la .ICEauthority
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sudo aptitude purge update-manager
<Angelo> spe che riavvia  e vediamo come son messo come utente :-9
<Angelo> devo avere solo rw per l'utente giusto?
<glpiana> Angelo, -rw------- 1 utente utente 15012 2011-05-18 08:57 .ICEauthority
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/609473/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sudo aptitude reinstall update-manager
<Angelo> ls: impossibile accedere a .ICEautority: file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> Angelo, l'hai rimosso?
<glpiana> Angelo, aspetta, in che directory hai dato il comando?
<Angelo> non ho fatto niente  giuro
<Angelo> la
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/609476/
<Angelo> ls -la .ICEauthority  ho dato solo questo
<Angelo> c'è una  a  di troppo?
<Angelo> spe ma la tilde e la $ nel promp  sono normali?
<glpiana> Angelo, in che directory sei?
<glpiana> Angelo, scrivi pwd
<glpiana> dimmi che rsponde
<glpiana> D4V|DE, apt-cache policy update-manager
<Angelo> home angelo
<glpiana> Angelo, è sparito?
<Angelo> cosa?
<glpiana> il file
<glpiana> <Angelo> devo avere solo rw per l'utente giusto?
<glpiana> prima c'era ora non c'è più?
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609477/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, è una bella menata
<glpiana> D4V|DE, come piffero hai fatto a trovarti in sta situazione?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, digita sudo apt-get clean
<D4V|DE> è quello che mi chiedo ankio
<Angelo> non mi dava risposta mi diceva come sopra
<glpiana> D4V|DE, poi riprova un aptitude reinstall  update-manager
<glpiana> Angelo, e l'rw te lo sei inventato allora?
<pasquale> volevo sapere come funziona playonlinux ho dificoltà quando mi chiede dove sono i file immaggine
<Angelo> è gia la secnda riga che invio e non vedo il pubblica
<D4V|DE> Tentativo di ripristino:
<D4V|DE> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 9394 package 'libxcomposite1':
<Angelo> lag?
<glpiana> !paste | D4V|DE
<Angelo> Glpiana non mi leggo più in chat pubblica
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Angelo, eh?
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/609478/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status_vecchio
<glpiana> D4V|DE, poi: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Paolo6> scusate la domanda, ma chi è il genio che ha deciso di mettere unity su ubuntu invece del bellissimo gnome3??
<glpiana> D4V|DE, poi sudo apt-get update  e vediamo se si incazza
<glpiana> !chat | Paolo6
<ubot-it> Paolo6: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Paolo6> glpiana, OK, SCUSA
<Paolo6> scusate caps
<glpiana> passa di là che ne parliamo
<pasquale> aiuto con playonlinux
<glpiana> pasquale, aiuto aiuto aiuto
<glpiana> pasquale, quanto credi sia utile per capire il tuo problema?
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  sembra andare provo con upgrade adesso?
<pasquale> allora, volevo installare un game con 2 cd ma non riesco, ho il game con i file immaggini sulla scrivania, quando playonlinux mi dice di mettere il percorso dei cd non parte l'istallazione
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sì
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> D4V|DE, dai sudo dpkg --configure -a
<D4V|DE> fatto
<D4V|DE> provo upgrade
<D4V|DE> ?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ora dist-upgrade
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  sempre punto e a capo... http://paste.ubuntu.com/609480/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/update-manager*
<jofor> hello boys
<D4V|DE> glpiana, non mi si apre più il chrome.. e quando vado sul pannello internet si chiude tutto automaticamente anche la barra sotto... e non mi fa aprire manco il firefox...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, termina la sessione e rientra
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> glpiana, ho riavviato ma è lo stesso problema.. mi sa che faccio prima a formattare
<glpiana> D4V|DE, no, andiamo avanti scusa, ti avevo dato un comando e tu sei entrato nel panico
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> mi ripeti il comando?
<glpiana> <glpiana> D4V|DE, ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/update-manager*
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/609483/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sposta i vari file /var/lib/dpkg/info/update-manager.qualcosa, lascia stare i core. spostali chessò, nella tua home
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  da terminale?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, se vuoi avvii nautilus con gksu nautilus e lo fai da grafica
<D4V|DE> ma se facessi un'installazione pulita tutti questi errori se ne andrebbero?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, magari li leviamo in 3 mosse, su, sposta sti 4 file
<glpiana> 5, sono 5 -.-
<D4V|DE> i primi 5?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ma no
<glpiana> ma te l'ho scritto sopra
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> <glpiana> D4V|DE, sposta i vari file /var/lib/dpkg/info/update-manager.qualcosa, lascia stare i core. spostali chessò, nella tua home
<D4V|DE> mi dice la cartella specificata non è valida
<D4V|DE> dal nautilus
<D4V|DE> percorso /var/lib/dpkg/info/update-manager
<federico> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> D4V|DE, devo venire lì?
<D4V|DE> :°D
<glpiana> D4V|DE, quello non è neanche un file se è per questo
<Guest78372> volevo chiedere una cosa (già ieri qualcuno ha cercato di aiutarmi, ma era tardi quindi ho dovuto staccare):
<Guest78372> io ho ubuntu 11.04, sono connesso su internet con una chiavetta della tim ma non riesco a condividere la connessione via lan
<glpiana> D4V|DE, apri gksu nautilus e poi vai a quel percorso
<Guest78372> qualcuno mi dice cosa posso fare?
<D4V|DE> gksu nautilus mi dovrebbe aprire una finestra giusto?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, certo
<D4V|DE> e non succede nulla
<D4V|DE> provo con il percorso
<glpiana> D4V|DE, come no succede nulla?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, hai gnome?
<D4V|DE> lxde
<Guest78372> non c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi? :(
<glpiana> !pazienza | Guest78372
<ubot-it> Guest78372: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ah ecco
<D4V|DE> cosa c'è al posto di nautilus? il dolphin?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, dai ti do un comando: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/update-manager.* .
<glpiana> D4V|DE, devi essere nella tua home, controlla con pwd
<glpiana> D4V|DE, e mi raccomando il . prima dell'asterisco
<glpiana> D4V|DE, non deve dare nulla come risposta
<D4V|DE> mv: l'obiettivo "/var/lib/dpkg/info/update-manager.prerm" non è una directory
<glpiana> Guest78372, hai provato da modifica connessioni a mettere condiviso da altri computer?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, copia tutto, anche il comando, su pastebin
<Guest78372> sì ho cercato, però mi da' solo come opzioni automatico e automatico solo indirizzi
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/609496/
<glpiana> Guest78372, ben strano, prendi una schermata con quel menu aperto
<glpiana> D4V|DE, e il punto dopo?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, c'è uno spazio e un punto, tu non li hai messi
<D4V|DE> dove li devo mettere?
<glpiana> <glpiana> D4V|DE, dai ti do un comando: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/update-manager.* .  <<----- ooohhhh
<D4V|DE> ah spazio e poi punto?
<glpiana> sìììì
<D4V|DE> insolito come comando.. non lo concepivo pardon.. :°D
<D4V|DE> cmq fatto non ha dato alcun messaggio di risposta
<michele> awwe
<michele> qui si può chiccherare ?
<Guest78372> come si fa a pubblicare un file immagine qui?
<massimo18> !chat | michele
<ubot-it> michele: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> !image | Guest78372
<ubot-it> Guest78372: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> D4V|DE, oki, ora: sudo apt-get install --reinstall update-manager
<Guest78372> http://imagebin.org/153852
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  sembra andare.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/609499/
<DareDevil> sono stati rilasciati un casino di aggiornamenti vedo
<glpiana> Guest78372, ooohhhh wake uo  please. non aprlavi di condivisione su ethernet?
<glpiana> *parlavi
<Guest78372> si, condivisione tramite cavo lan
<glpiana> Guest78372, e allora la ethernet devi aprire mica la banda larga mobile
<glpiana> DareDevil, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest78372> ah ok
<Guest78372> però aspetta
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  sudo dpkg --configure -a era per me?
<Guest78372> allora sulle impostazioni della connessione lan viene scritto: condividi con altri computer
<glpiana> sì D4V|DE scusa -.-
<D4V|DE> ok
<DareDevil> glpiana: a che mi serve? sto facendo sudo apt-get dist-upgrade....ah hai sbagliato mittente
<glpiana> Guest78372, quella. prova
<glpiana> DareDevil, scusa, ho sbagliato nick
<DareDevil> anzi ricevente
<glpiana> :D
<Guest78372> ok
<DareDevil> sì avevo capito
<D4V|DE> glpiana, fatto poi?
<DareDevil> di nulla
<glpiana> e adesso mi prendo un caffè
<glpiana> DareDevil, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DareDevil> sì sì lo so
<DareDevil> sto facendo
<D4V|DE> provo con update.. upgrade.. ecc?
<DareDevil> che cosa c'è di nuovo?
<DareDevil> ci sono un casino di rilasci vedo.
<glpiana> D4V|DE,  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (avevo sbagliato ancora)
<D4V|DE> ok
<Guest78372> ho messo condiviso con altri computer su ipv4
<DareDevil> glpiana: che faccio riavvio dopo l'upgrade?
<D4V|DE> ben detto DareDevil
<Guest78372> qui non va
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  faccio il riavvio dopo l'upgrade?
<frenbu> ciao a tutti
<frenbu> una domanda: posso configurare come default gateway un host che non è direttamente connesso a una interfaccia?
<frenbu> questo host è raggiungibile tramite rotta statica
<frenbu> e dovrebbe attraversare un'altra macchina
<Odo> frenbu, mi spieghi perche?
<Odo> frenbu, in teoria se e' un host gia' raggiungibile, puoi lasciare il gw predefinito
<frenbu> ho un firewall che è anche dafault gw della lan
<frenbu> dietro il fw ci sono più router
<Guest78372> c'è ancora qualcuno che può aiutarmi? il casino è che non riesco a collegare il cavo ethernet... Me lo vede come eth0 però quando ci clicco sopra per connetterlo mi dice "eth0 disconnesso"
<frenbu> ognuno dà su internet
<frenbu> io voglio uscire su internet con uno specifico che imposto sul pc
<Odo> frenbu, comunque cosi' al volo direi di si
<Odo> frenbu, hai provato?
<frenbu> e non quello per cui mi fà uscire il fw
<frenbu> si ho già provato
<frenbu> ho:
<Odo> frenbu, e non esce?
<frenbu> tolto la rotta di def gw automatica
<frenbu> aggiunto una statica che mi fà vedere il router attraverso il fw
<frenbu> fin qua ok
<frenbu> tento di aggiungere la route per 0.0.0.0 attraverso il router specifico
<Odo> e poi se metti l'ip di quel router?^
<frenbu> ma non funziona
<frenbu> mi torna un errore
<Odo> dico come gw cosa succede?
<frenbu> beh se lo metto diretto non può funzionare perchè stà su una vlan diversa
<frenbu> devo per forza passare dal fw
<Odo> frenbu, ma una classe differente?
<frenbu> si
<Odo> frenbu, allora fai cosi
<Odo> frenbu, dai un alias alla scheda ethernet e aggiungi l'altra classe
<Odo> frenbu, mi spiego con un esempio, un attimo scusami
<frenbu> grazie ;)
<Odo> frenbu, ok scusa ci sono, tranqui ci stiamo provando.. vediamo
<Odo> frenbu, allora es. ora hai un ip tipo 192.168.1.10 e ti serve avere un ip del tipo 10.0.0.10
<Odo> fin qui ci siamo?
<frenbu> si mi faccio una eth0.1 ad esempio
<frenbu> ma non può funzionare purtroppo
<Odo> esatto nma semplice semplice dai sudo ifconfig eth0:0 10.0.0.10
<Odo> perche? dici che non va?
<frenbu> ah dici che mi fà inserire la rotta senza fare storie dopo?
<frenbu> provo
<Odo> frenbu, ma secondo me si, prova e fammi sapere, non ho dati di fatto ma fammi sapere
<frenbu> ok attendi
<frenbu> devo buttare giù il link però
<frenbu> se scompaio torno tra 5 min
<Odo> si ok
<catai> buonasera a tutti
<Guest78372> ehi, qualcuno che può aiutarmi? :(
<catai> ciao, anch'io avrei bisogno di una mano
<Guest78372> eh a quest'ora non c'è quasi nessuno...
<glpiana> !aiuto | Guest78372 catai
<ubot-it> Guest78372 catai: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> DareDevil, a che punto sei?
<Guest78372> non mi fa connettere a 'sto eth0, me lo vede ma non mi ci fa connettere
<glpiana> Guest78372, guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<Guest78372> io ho messo condiviso con altri pc, come mi hai detto di fare... ma adesso non riesco a capire perché non mi fa connettere... adesso guardo il link
<frenbu> sono di ritorno
<glpiana> Guest78372, Nel client, il PC che riceve la connessione dal server, non vi è nulla da impostare, perché Ubuntu utilizza come predefinito il metodo di connessione il DHCP automatico.
<glpiana> Guest78372, come li hai collegati i due pc?
<Guest78372> premetto che il client in questione sarebbe una ps3
<Guest78372> tramite cavo lan, normalissimo
<glpiana> Guest78372, e come hai configurato la ps3?
<Guest78372> allora
<Guest78372> impostazioni ip: automatica. DNS primario e secondario in automatico, UPnP abilitata, server proxy non usato e MTU automatico
<Guest78372> però volendo potrei modificare le impostazioni di connessione
<glpiana> Guest78372, ma sul pc server hai creato e salvato la connessione?
<Guest78372> sì, ho salvato
<Guest78372> connessione eth0: ho messo su ipv4 condiviso
<glpiana> oki, controlla che la eth0 sia su dando ifconfig in temrinale
<Guest78372> yes, c'è
<Guest78372> se vuoi ti posto quello che mi dice a fianco su eth0
<glpiana> Guest78372, metti su pastebin
<Guest78372> http://pastebin.com/JDQWUnxG
<glpiana> Guest78372, le lucine della porta ethernet lampano?
<Guest78372> no, ce n'è una verde fissa
<Guest78372> mentre sulla ps3 pure
<glpiana> Guest78372, boh, al posto della play puoi attaccare un pc? così maagri diamo qualche comando
<frenbu> scusate <glpiana> e <Guest78372>, qual'è il problema?
<catai> sul network manager mi compare solo la connessione via cavo e quella senza fili non compare
<Guest78372> ok attacco il pc fisso
<catai> sul network manager mi compare solo la connessione via cavo e quella senza fili non compare ma sono in presenza di reti wi-fi
<glpiana> catai, scheda wifi interna o esterna?
<glpiana> catai, sì basta scriverlo una volta
<catai> interna
<glpiana> catai, apri un terminale
<glpiana> catai, scrivi lspci
<Guest78372> ok sono connesso con il pc fisso (win xp sp3)
<glpiana> !paste | catai
<ubot-it> catai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Guest78372, prova a dare un ipconfig -a da windows
<catai> scusa, ora sono a lavoro, ubuntu è a casa, appena arrivo a casa mi collego tramite ethernet e ritorno, grazie
<glpiana> oki
<glpiana> Guest78372, o vedi anche solo se reagisce quando attacchi il cavo
<Guest78372> allora
<Guest78372> sul prompt dei comandi di windows dici no?
<catai> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Guest78372, sì, ma guarda prima se si accorge che gli hai messo la coda
<massimo18> comunque su windows è ipconfig /all
<Guest78372> sì lo vede
<massimo18> :)
<Guest78372> da windows su risorse di rete mi vede la connessione e mi da' connesso
<glpiana> massimo18, grazie :D
<glpiana> Guest78372, e funziona?
<Guest78372> no, non invia nè riceve...
<Guest78372> anche se dice che è connesso
<glpiana> Guest78372, io non so andare oltre. non ho esperienza al riguardo
<Guest78372> però è alquanto strano
<frenbu> <Guest78372> e <glpiana> mi spiegate il problema?
<Odo> frenbu, com'e' andata?
<frenbu> nada
<glpiana> frenbu, io non ho capito che vuoi sapere
<Odo> frenbu, hai messo il gw e non esce?
<Guest78372> praticamente io dovrei condividere la mia connessione internet tramite cavo lan
<Guest78372> ma non mi fa connettere a eth0
<angelo> prova sa sa prova
<massimo18> Guest78372: ma hai un router?
<Guest78372> no, sono connesso tramite una chiavetta tim
<massimo18> Guest78372: allora non so
<angelo>  glpiana ciao non so cosa sia successo proma ma dopo aver battutto i due slash prima delle directory home angelo in pubblica non mi leggevo più per lo meno una volta su 2...
<frenbu> ehi odo come faccio a scriver a un utente in particolare?
<lorenzo-2357> Salve a tutti, ho questo errore su questa pagina da una settimana, non riesco a risolvere il problema: "Il Plug-in seguente si è bloccato: VLC Multimedia plug-in"
<Odo> frenbu, con /msg nickname es /msg glpiana
<angelo> mi sa che mi sparo sto formattatome pomeridiano e non se ne parla più
<angelo> t che dici provo la 11 sull'eeepc? e vediamo come và?
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, su quale pagina?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, Zshare.net
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, e dovevamo tirare a indovinare?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, :)
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, se apro qualla pagina mi trovo in un form di upload
<glpiana> nessun video nessuno streaming, quindi nessun errore relativo a player video
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, sì, ci sono dei file audio che dovrebbero aprirsi in un lettore, ma mi da l'errore, volevo sapere se e come si poteva sbloccare il plug-in...
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, altrove il plugin di vlc ti funziona?
<frenbu> Odo, tornando al problema iniziale
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, non saprei in quale altro sito utilizza vlc...
<Odo> si
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, il browser è chromium comunque...
<frenbu> Odo: se creo l'interfaccia virtuale wlan0:0
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, con firefo il problema si pone?
<lorenzo-2357> Non lo so, l'ho disinstallato, non mi piace avere più di un browser, l'avevo tolto perché mi dava più problemi di questo...
<frenbu> Odo: e ci metto un indirizzo della vlan dove stà il router
<D4V|DE> glpiana, rieccomi
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, ah beh
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, prova a resettare chromium
<ptkdev> Qualcuno conosce canali IRC per programmatori/developer/webmaster?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, dunque?
<D4V|DE> il problema della barra pazza è rimasto ho deciso di formattarlo cmq...
<glpiana> !chat | ptkdev non siamo un servizio   informazioni
<ubot-it> ptkdev non siamo un servizio   informazioni: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana resettare? in che senso? :)
<glpiana> D4V|DE, dopo che te l'avevo messo a posto?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, prendi un bastone e picchiati da parte mia forte forte sui ditini :D
<D4V|DE> si ma il chrome non si avvia più
<Odo> frenbu, no ma spetta, tu fai l'interfaccia wirtuale e metti un ip della stessa classe, poi metti il gw per quella classe, poi ti provi un paio di ping, tipo a te stesso con l'alias e al router di uscita
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, elimina la direcotry nascosta nella tua home
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> vado
<D4V|DE> e la scorsa settimana lo avevo sistemato x lo stesso problema e con jester ci abbiamo messo un pomeriggio
<frenbu> Odo: wirtuale :)
<D4V|DE> x sistemarlo e mi secca rifare tutto quel procedimento
<D4V|DE> più tosto avrei una delicata operazione da fare al grub con delle partizioni chi mi aiuta?
<Odo> frenbu, ahaha mica avevo capito scusa :D Wù
<frenbu> Odo: ho fatto il ping e lo vede
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, non credo di vederla, forse è la cartella .google?
<D4V|DE> enzotib, ci sei?
<frenbu> Odo: è che si incappella se gli metto come default gateway quel router
<frenbu> Odo: mi dà network unreacheble
<frenbu> Odo: credo si crei un loop nel routing
<frenbu> Odo: per cuji mi scade il ttl
<frenbu> Odo: adesso mi metto a fianco un pc con debian e configuro tutto a mano
<Odo> frenbu, ma per capire l'altro gw lo togli si?
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  ?
<frenbu> Odo: devo fargli passare la rotta statica per il router, non è più def gw
<D4V|DE> enzotib, mi aiuteresti con il grub e dei vari /dev ?
<D4V|DE> ho una situazione un po incasinata
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  qual è il problema?
<angelo> enzotib ciao quando hai tempo avreida risolvere il problemino COULD NOT UPDATE ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority, fatto il sudo chown gdm:gdm /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority  e successivo sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm non risolvo sono al punto di partenza
<enzotib> angelo:  io proverei ad andare in un terminale virtuale, fermare gdm e rinominare quel file
<D4V|DE> enzotib, ho 2 hard disk nel maxtor ci sta sdb2 ntfs  Win7 e  sdb5 ext3 ubuntu 10.10 e il grub installato
<angelo> control alt f1 sudo service gdm restart ?
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, questione spinosissima. ho trovato il mio vecchio super nintendo, volevo usarlo con ubuntu tramite chiavetta pinnacle. mission impossible?
<D4V|DE> nel western digital ci sta sdc1 ext4 ubuntu 11,04 sdc2 swap sdc3 ntfs win7 e sdc4 spazio dati in ext4
<angelo>  enzotib scusa per terminale virtuale come si deve fare?
<enzotib> angelo:  sudo service gdm stop; sudo mv /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority.bak; sudo service gdm start
<enzotib> angelo:  Ctrl-Alt-F1
<D4V|DE> dato che il grub sta installato nell /dev/sdb5 ubuntu 10.10  (hd maxtor) se disattivo dal bios quest'ultimo mi dice al boot insert disk system operator ecc ecc
<angelo> ok provo grazie
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  e tu cosa vorresti?
<D4V|DE> vorrei installare i grub su sdc1 ubuntu 11.04 in modo da disattivare il maxtor a mio piacimento e usare il grub dalla partizione ext4 ubuntu 11.04
<D4V|DE> possibilmente senza che vada in conflitto con il grub dell'ext3 ubuntu 10.10 che sta installato nel maxtor
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  perché in sdc1, intendi sdc?
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  riesci a partire con la 11.04?
<D4V|DE> su sdc1 ci sta ubuntu 11.04 che vorrei usare in modo prioritario xkè a giorni devo formattare la partizione con il 10.10
<D4V|DE> se disattivo il maxtor mi da errore e non parte nulla
<D4V|DE> quindi è nel maxtor installato il grub che poi mi fa partire tutto il resto
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  ok, ma il menu starà su sdc1, ma grub si installa in un MBR, quello di sdc
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  riesci a partire con la 11.04?
<D4V|DE> sono da 11.04 x ora si...
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  allora dovrebbe essere semplice
<D4V|DE> prima che vado ad eliminare quella partizione e resto fottuto vorrei eliminare il grub da quella partizione con 10.10 e installarlo sulla 11.04 che sta nell'alto hd
<D4V|DE> x fare in modo che sia il western digital a comandare su tutto
<D4V|DE> sdc1...
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  sì ho capito, aspetta un attimo che vedo una cosa
<D4V|DE> ok
<lorenzo-2357> Browser: Chromium; sito: Zshare; erorre: il plug-in seguente si è bloccato: vlc multimedia plug-in...
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  sudo grub-install /dev/sdc
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  anzi, aspetta
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  controlliamo prima che sia il device giusto
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  ci sei?
<D4V|DE> si
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  scrivi "mount", premi invio e metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<D4V|DE> x ora cmq sono su kubuntu 11.04 sdc1
<D4V|DE> va bene anke da qui oppure mi conviene caricare la versione live?
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  va bene anche qui, ma fa il comando che ti ho detto
<D4V|DE> enzotib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/609522/
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  ok, sudo grub-install /dev/sdc
<D4V|DE> vado tranquillo?
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  vai
<D4V|DE> Installation finished. No error reported.
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  il maxtor c'è in questo momento?
<D4V|DE> si
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  sudo update-grub
<D4V|DE> enzotib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/609524/
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  ora devi solo impostare il BIOS per fare boot dal WD e dovresti essere a posto, prova
<lorenzo-2357> Browser: Chromium; sito: Zshare; erorre: il plug-in seguente si è bloccato: vlc multimedia plug-in... chi può aiutarmi? :)
<D4V|DE> impaurito ma provo :°°D
<angelo> enzotib non ne esco fuori , dato il sudo mv /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority.bak mi dice impossibile eseguire  stat di /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority: file o directory non esistente
<enzotib> angelo:  se l'hai fatto più volte, funziona solo la prima
<D4V|DE> enzotib, perfettissimo ;-)
<enzotib> angelo:  e il successivo gdm start?
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  bene :)
<D4V|DE> la cosa bizzarra è che la schermata del grub è diventata blu
<angelo> provo a darlo ora spe
<enzotib> blu? con la 11.04 i caratteri sono più piccoli, ma blu poi...
<D4V|DE> e non mi appare più il caricamento ubuntu con i pallini.. ho solo una schermata blu fino alla schermata di login
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  e ti importa?
<D4V|DE> nono importante è che funziona...
<D4V|DE> quindi adesso... facciamo finta che io ora formatto l'intero maxtor...
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  controlla anche gli altri os, e anche togliendo il maxtor
<D4V|DE> adesso il grub sta sul sdc quindi anke se formatto il grub parte.
<D4V|DE> giusto?
<angelo> enzotib  nada mi torna al punto di partenza e niente di fatto
<angelo> formatto che dici?
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  intendi "anche se formatto sdb"?
<D4V|DE> si
<enzotib> angelo:  che errore dà?
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  si ok
<D4V|DE> se sdb lo formatto.. o lo rimuovo fisicamente dal pc
<D4V|DE> parte regolarmente tutto giusto?
<enzotib> D4V|DE:  sì sì
<D4V|DE> perfetto
<D4V|DE> TVB enzotib  :D e grazie 1000
<enzotib> prego D4V|DE :)
<angelo> could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<angelo> e a seguire problema con il server di configurazione  ecc ecc uscito con 256
<lorenzo-2357> Browser: Chromium; sito: Zshare; erorre: il plug-in seguente si è bloccato: vlc multimedia plug-in... chi può dedicarmi del tempo? :)
<enzotib> angelo:  sudo ls -lA /var/lib/gdm
<angelo> impossibile accedere file o directori non esistente
<angelo> eppure entrando da live  vedo che  c'è
<enzotib> angelo:  da live vedi quelli della live, non del sistema installato, a meno che non monti il filesystem opportuno
<enzotib> angelo:  ma allora come hai reinstallato gdm? quella dir dovrebbe essere creata all'installazione di gdm
<angelo> l'ho ho installato  su sd hc ho ispezionato quella giusta credo
<enzotib> angelo:  ora sei su live o sul sistema reale?
<angelo> reale ho reinstallato con sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<enzotib> angelo:  rifai il comando di installazione di gdm, per cortesia
<angelo> per mè è stato sweeper  ( spazzino ) quel vigliacco e pirla io che l'ho usato
<angelo> ok
<angelo> mmi sconnetto un attimo che collego il gateway  e lo connetto
<lorenzo-2357> Vorrei sapere perché mi si blocca il plug-in, e come fare per sbloccarlo... aiuto!
<marius90> salve ragazzi, c'è qualcuno che mi spiega come fare a far partire windows7 anziché ubuntu al bootloader?
<Angelo> enzotib sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm  giusto?
<enzotib> marius90:  ma non parte proprio, o vuoi semplicemente cambiare il default?
<enzotib> Angelo:  sì
<marius90> voglio cambiare il default, ora parte ubuntu
<enzotib> marius90:  ora sei con ubuntu?
<marius90> sisi
<enzotib> marius90:  grep -i 'menuentry.*win' /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<marius90> va eseguito con sudo?
<enzotib> marius90:  no, serve solo a prendere una certa informazione che usiamo dopo
<Angelo> eccallà errore fatale non recuperabile impossibile completare il riempimento di var lib dpkg updates tmp.i Spazio esaurito sul device
<enzotib> arghh
<marius90> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" --class windows --class os {
<enzotib> Angelo:  sudo apt-get clean
<enzotib> marius90:  copiati la parte tra virgolette: Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)
<enzotib> marius90:  poi gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<luca230103> buonasera
<luca230103> ragazzi chi mi aiuta?
<enzotib> !chiedi | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Angelo> posso disistallare remastersys e la iso che avevo creato ( diffettosa tra l'altro ) da terminale?
<luca230103> dopo aver4 aggiornato a 11.04 xubuntu e' sparita la barra del menu' e delle applicazioni
<Angelo> cosi' facciamo subito spazio
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> Angelo:  se sai come, allora sì
<marius90> enzotib: quindi poi? mi ha aperto il file defautl in \etc
<enzotib> marius90:  vedi la riga GRUB_DEFAULT=0 ?
<Angelo> pendo dalle tue  dita :-) lo sai
<marius90> lì sostituisco tutto quello
<enzotib> marius90:  deve diventare GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)"
<marius90> ?
<enzotib> Angelo:  non conosco remastersys, né dove crea le iso
<marius90> virgolette comprese?
<enzotib> marius90:  sì
<Angelo> in home angelo
<luca230103> ragazzi qualche consiglio?
<enzotib> Angelo:  find ~ -size +100M
<Angelo> remastersys dentro la cartella remastersys
<luca230103> dopo aver aggiornato a 11.04 xubuntu e' sparita la barra del menu' e delle applicazioni
<Angelo> come si fà la tilde che non mi cicordo più?
<glpiana> Angelo, alt gr + ì
<enzotib> Angelo:  AltGr ì
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, scusa se ti sto a dosso, ma non sono riuscito ancora a risolvere... :(
<luca230103> salve glpiana
<marius90> enzotib: non c'è una maniera meno malvagia senza comandi da terminale? xD
<glpiana> luca230103, ciao
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, vediamo
<luca230103> glpiana appena puoi mi aiuti?
<marius90> enzotib: cmq grazie
<lorenzo-2357> Ho provato a disabilitare il plug-in, e ovviamente poi mi dice missing plug-in... nella cartella home non ho trovato nessun file nascosto chiamato chrome, o chromium...
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, Ho provato a disabilitare il plug-in, e ovviamente poi mi dice missing plug-in... nella cartella home non ho trovato nessun file nascosto chiamato chrome, o chromium...
<glpiana> luca230103, puoi avviare in recovery mode?
<enzotib> marius90:  c'è un pacchetto che si chiama startupmanager, probabilmente lo fa, ma non l'ho mai usato
<enzotib> marius90:  vuoi continuare, allora?
<luca230103> si glpiana gia' fatto ma non e' campiato nulla
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, nel terminale: locate chromium
<glpiana> !paste | lorenzo-2357
<ubot-it> lorenzo-2357: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> luca230103, da errore quel comando?
<marius90> ma ho finito? o devo fare altro?
<luca230103> glpiana mi fa entrare tranquillamente senz errori
<enzotib> marius90:  hai modificato, salvato e chiuso?
<marius90> enzotib: sisi
<enzotib> marius90:  sudo update-grub
<marius90> ah giusto
<glpiana> luca230103, riesci a fare qualcosa una volta dentro? chessò, aprire un terminale per esempio
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609539/
<luca230103> si si
<catai> ri buonasera
<luca230103> l'unica cosa vedo lo sfondo a pieno schermo
<glpiana> luca230103, apri un terminale
<marius90> enzotib:  a posto
<luca230103> e' sparita la barra superiore
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, rm -r .cache/chromium
<luca230103> ok piana
<enzotib> marius90:  riavvia e vedi se funziona
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, poi prova ad avviare chromium
<luca230103> fatto
<marius90> enzotib: ok :)
<glpiana> luca230103, però prima voglio capire bene. non hai nessuna barra?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, fatto, l'errore c'è sempre...
<luca230103> no ci  accedo cliaccando il destro del mouse sul desk  e li mi da appliacazioni
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, rm -r .config/chromium  e riprova
<Angelo> normale che viene →  al porto  di ~ ??
<nicolakor14> ciao a tutti, secondo voi è possibile importare evolution in modo che chiudendolo si minimizzi nel system tray come skype?
<glpiana> luca230103, se scrivi: xfce4-panel   riappare?
<enzotib> Angelo:  no
<catai> ho fatto lspci ora che faccio?
<glpiana> !paste | catai
<ubot-it> catai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca230103> un'altra istanza gia' in esecuzione
<luca230103> ho xubuntu
<luca230103> sto usando la 11.04
<glpiana> luca230103, sì ho captio che ha xubuntu
<glpiana> *capito
<enzotib> Angelo:  in ogni caso puoi sempre mettere /home/angelo al posto di ~
<glpiana> luca230103, se resettiamo xfce è un problema?
<luca230103> no
<glpiana> luca230103, nel terminale dai: ls .xfce*
<glpiana> luca230103, dimmi se si chiama .xfce o .xfce4
<Angelo> mi viene la feccia al posto della tilde
<Angelo> freccia
<catai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609545/
<enzotib> Angelo:  in ogni caso puoi sempre mettere /home/angelo al posto di ~
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, fatto, sempre uguale mannaggia...
<glpiana> catai, vai su sistema amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<Angelo> ok
<luca230103> non esiste
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, dpkg -l | grep vlc
<catai> fatto
<glpiana> catai, propone qualcosa per la broadcom?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, pastebin?
<glpiana> luca230103, non esiste?
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, sì
<luca230103> no
<catai> il driver è attivato e attualmente in uso
<glpiana> luca230103, deve esserci .xfce4
<glpiana> luca230103, locate xfce4 | grep home
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609548/
<glpiana> catai, oki, chiudi pure e torna al terminale
<glpiana> catai, sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> catai, e metti su pastebin
<Angelo> predicato sconosciuto "size +100M"
<enzotib> Angelo -size, ci hai messo il trattino?
<Angelo> si
<luca230103> xfce4
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, sudo apt-get remove --purge  mozilla-plugin-vlc
<enzotib> Angelo:  find /home/$USER -size +100M, così?
<glpiana> luca230103, su pastebin l'output per cortesia
<catai> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/609551/
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, domanda: sei root solo in quel terminale o usi il pc da root?
<glpiana> catai, rfkill list
<luca230103> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609552/
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, come ti dicevo, ora la pagina mi dice missing plug-in... :(
<Angelo> ok nessuna risposta quindi dovrebbe aver  fatto riaggiorno gdm?
<glpiana> luca230103, mv  .config/xfce4 .config/xfce4_old
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, credo solo sul terminale, visto che ogni tanto mi chiede di esserlo...
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, oki, è normale. tu sei su gnome?
<catai> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609554/
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, sì!
<glpiana> catai, lsmod
<enzotib> Angelo:  quel comando era solo per cercare nella tua home file più grandi di 100 MB
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, dpkg -l | grep totem
<luca_230103> glpiana caduto
<enzotib> Angelo:  se non dà nessuna risposta non è che hai guadagnato molto
<luca_230103> hai letto?
<glpiana> <glpiana> luca230103, mv  .config/xfce4 .config/xfce4_old
<Angelo> ok
<catai> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609556/
<luca_230103> non fa nulla
<glpiana> catai, sudo rmmod  wl
<glpiana> catai, non dovrebbe lamentarsi
<glpiana> luca_230103, oki, riavvia
<catai> chi, il computer?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, che abbiamo fatto con l'ultimo comando?
<glpiana> catai, il terminale dovrebbe non dare output
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, elencato dei pacchetti
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, non l'ha fatto?
<catai> glpiana, infatti non si è lamentato
<glpiana> catai, sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> catai, dimmi che se dice qualcosa
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609557/
<ptkdev> Qualcuno di voi conosce un software (gnome magari) che permette di memorizzare password e criptarle? Per non metterle insicure su file .txt?
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, hai rimosso totem volontariamente?
<catai> glpiana, non si è lamentato, in compenso si è accesa la spia del wi-fi sul computer, wow!
<e-DIO-t> dannazione : per errore ho dato root.bind a tutta /etc. C'è un modo di rimettere a posto tutto velocemente o devo andare a manella?
<glpiana> catai, siamo a buon punto allora :)
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, no, ho dato solo il comando che mi hai dato ...
<glpiana> catai, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, non dico adesso
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, secondo me anche se dici di avere gnome, te ne manca un bel pezzo
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, se l'è portato via firefox quando l'hai disinstallato?
<glpiana> luca230103, quindi?
<luca230103> 6 un grande glpiana
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, ah sì sì, lo stesso motivo non mi piace avere più di un lettore! :) devo riinstallarlo?
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, no non necessariamente. riproviamo a mettere su il vlc plugin.
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, sudo apt-get install  mozilla-plugin-vlc
<glpiana> luca230103, ;)
<luca230103> glpiana cosa cambia se accedo con xubuntu definite o xfce?
<catai> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609563/
<glpiana> luca230103, xfce4 su natty è una figata (OT)
<glpiana> luca230103, non lo so, prova :)
<glpiana> catai, prova a collegarti
<luca230103> ora sono entrato con xfce
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, per ora uguale....
<catai> glpiana, posso farlo anche senza scollegare la ethernet?
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, cioè? plugin bloccato?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, sì
<glpiana> catai, prova, la sconnetterà in automatico immagino
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, boh, levare mezzo ubuntu-desktop avrà danneggiato
<luca230103> glpiana ho un altro problema con il mio eeepc 10 pollici quando apro la schermata della chat di tiscali non riesco a farla scorrere x scrivere il testo
<luca230103> uso mozzilla
<luca230103> ma ho anche opera
<glpiana> luca230103, non conosco la chat di tiscali, sorry
<Angelo> posso dare sudo apt-get remove remastersys  oppure sudo apt-get purge remastersys ? che dite?
<luca230103> insomma non riesco ad ottimizzare il browser
<glpiana> luca230103, se fosse questione di visualizzazione potresti provare a modificare lo zoom della pagina
<luca230103> provato  ma niente
<glpiana> Angelo, sono lievemente diversi, ma entrambi lo levano
<glpiana> luca230103, boh
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, che posso fare?
<Angelo> ok posso in maniera simile eliminare anche cartelle voluminose dentro la home ( non sdi sistema ovviamente)??
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, io reinstallarei il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop ristabilendo l'equilibrio nell'universo
<catai> glpiana, mitico! funziona. posso provare a riavviare il computer?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, come faccio, mi comporta perdita di qualcosa?
<catai> test
<glpiana> catai, no
<glpiana> spe
<glpiana> torna su hardware drivers e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | catai
<ubot-it> catai: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> catai, oppure copiami precisamente quanto leggi
<catai> glpiana, hardware drivers è driver aggiuntivi?
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, no, perdi solo il  lavoraccio che hai fatto per levare i programmi :D
<glpiana> catai, sì
<glpiana> catai, scusa troppe versioni di ubuntu :D
<catai> glpiana, cosa devo fare per prendere una schermata, cosa devo premere?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere 39 aggiornati...
<glpiana> catai, o il tasto print screen opppure usi il programma cattura schermata sotto accessori
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, aggiornati? ahi allora il problema è altrove. procedi
<catai> glpiana, ok credo di poterlo fare
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, come?
<e-DIO-t> : che devo considerare se lancio "sudo dnssec-keygen  -a HMAC-MD5 -b 128 -n USER rndc-key" e il server si ferma allegramente col 100% di idle come se nulla fosse successo [e ovvimaente, senza terminare l'esecuzione del dns-keygen]
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, quella scritta da dove l'hai copiata?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, dal terminale dopo che ho dato sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<catai> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/153859
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, e si ferma?
<glpiana> catai, rimuovi
<catai> glpiana, cosa, il driver?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, l'ultimo comando te l'ho dato sopra...
<glpiana> catai, sì, tanto sta usando b43 non il wl STA
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, vabbè, non ti seguo. sudo apt-get update
<catai> glpiana, non so cosa tu stia dicendo, ma mi fido :)
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, quando finisce: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> catai, ;)
<catai> glpiana, come diceva Freud, ho rimosso
<glpiana> catai, lol
<glpiana> catai, ora riavvia. e torna qui che vediamo se lo prende da sè il b43 o se dobbiamo dirglilo
<catai> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, sta facendo?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, sì
<catai> glpiana, ho riavviato e si è connesso a internet wi-fi in automatico
<glpiana> catai, bella lì :)
<luca230103> glpiana come posso far funzionare il microfono incorporato su skype?
<glpiana> luca230103, non chiedermelo ti prego
<luca230103> :)
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, ora?
<catai> glpiana, grazie
<glpiana> luca230103, controlla dalle preferenze audio sotto il volume, nella scheda ingressi che opzioni hai
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, hai finito?
<glpiana> catai, :)
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, sì
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, dpkg -l| grep ubuntu-desktop
<luca230103> ingresso?
<luca230103> audio interno stereo
<catai> glpiana, mi posso sdebitare in qualche modo?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> luca230103, hai altre opzioni sopra? tipo connettore?
<glpiana> catai, il grazie era più che sufficiente :D
<luca230103> si connettore ingresso analogico
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, elenca?
<glpiana> luca230103, ha altre possibilità?
<luca230103> si microfono analogico
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, dai: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<luca230103> pero' mi dice volume ingresso non amplificato
<glpiana> luca230103, prova. vedi se va con il registratore di suoni, che non so se c'è in xfce, ma al massimo lo installi
<glpiana> luca230103, beh fai delle prove
<luca230103> ok
<glpiana> leopesto, io sto andando a caso :)
<glpiana> ciao leopesto -.-
<glpiana> luca230103, io sto andando a caso dicevo :)
<luca230103> :)
<leopesto> ciao glpiana :P
<catai> glpiana, se tu fossi qui ti offrirei un caffè, un aperitivo o qualcosa del genere. Visto che non ci sei mi limiterò ad un'esortazione: Voi di ubuntu siete grandi, continuate così, il futuro dell'informatica è questo Vi voglio bene!
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, fatto, pastebin?
<catai> glpiana, ci vediamo presto, spero di non dovervi più rompere le scatole, grz ancora
<luca230103> si  funziona con il registratore
<catai> ciao a tutti e buonasera
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, sì
<glpiana> cagrazie :)
<glpiana> azz andato
<glpiana> luca230103, provalo su skype in chiamata di prova
<luca230103> gl su registratore si su skyp no
<glpiana> luca230103, nonzo, tutto nonzo (cit.)
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609581/
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, sudo apt-get install totem
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana,
<lorenzo-2357> root@lorenzo:/home/lorenzo-2357# sudo apt-get install totem
<lorenzo-2357> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<lorenzo-2357> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<lorenzo-2357> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<FloodBotIt1> lorenzo-2357: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<lorenzo-2357> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357,
<glpiana> pastebin devi usare
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609582/
<lorenzo-2357> scusate ancora
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, se ha finito riavvia
<luigi> nn riesco a far partire blender. ho formattato ubuntu installato blender ma niente. se installo ubuntustudio  ho qualche speranza in +?
<glpiana> luigi, ancora dietro con blender? reinstallato e cancellato anche la home?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, fatto il problema persiste...
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, nella barra degli indirizzi di chromium scrivi: about:plugins
<glpiana> metti su pastebin
<luigi> glpiana, vedo che ti ricordi..nn so come fai. sisi bloccato ma 'sta volta alla pag. iniziale so che nn devo fare ipotesi ma nn sarà la scheda video?
<glpiana> luigi, ripeto la domanda:  reinstallato e cancellato anche la home?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/609587/
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, meglio se prendi una schermata :D
<glpiana> !image | lorenzo-2357
<ubot-it> lorenzo-2357: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/153863
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, disabilita VLC Multimedia Plug-in poi chiudi chromium e riaprilo e prova
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, se ancora non va  non so
<glpiana> stacco
<Steeler> ciao, ho perso l'icona del pannello che avvia la mail, empathy ecc.
<Steeler> ciao, ho perso l'icona del pannello che avvia la mail, empathy ecc. come posso ripristinarla ?
<Glaedr> ciao a tutti. Oggi ho fatto la genialata di installare da sorgenti un pacchetto che avevo installato dai repo per averne l'ultima versione, ma essendo il pacchetto nientepocodimeno che libglib ho preferito non disinstallare la versione repo prima. Dopo averlo fatto, ho aggiornato il sistema via apt, e fra i pacchetti aggiornati c'era anche libglib. Sta di fatto che mi ritrovo librerie dinamiche di più versioni nel pat
<Glaedr> h delle librerie. Qualcuno sa come risolvo?
<kampa>    
<miriam> ciao a tutti! se qualcuno ha qualche minuto avrei due problemucci! :)
<e-DIO-t> !qualcuno | miriam
<ubot-it> miriam: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<MatteoR> miriam: Scrivi pure il tuo problema
<miriam> ahahah ciao! Ascolta dopo l'avanzamento di versione (avvenuto senza problemi) ho fatto un po' di "cliccate" azzardate perchè volevo ripristinare nuovamente cavolate tipo "finestre tremolanti ecc ecc" e devo aver cliccato a richieste che avrebbero modificato alcuni plug in... insomma il risultato è che posso utilizzare ubuntu solo accedendo scegliendo la versione semplificata, perchè se scelgo l'originale son letteralmente sparite 
<miriam> ecco... sono un'incapace smanettona! :(
<miriam> e non so neanche se son riuscita ad essere chiara!
<MatteoR> miriam: Se riesci ad usare un terminale, scrivi "unity --reset"
<miriam> sisi con la versione semplificata riesco a far tutto!
<MatteoR> miriam: se non basta, anche "compiz --reset"
<MatteoR> miriam: Poi prova ad avviare normalmente
<rick1> ciao. mi servirebbe una info relativa a filezilla. come mai non riesco ad inviare (upload) oltre 33,4 kb? garzie
<miriam> (compiz l'ho eliminato credendo di far qualcosa di buono ma non è successo nulla...) ora provo a far quel che hai detto! :)
<MatteoR> miriam: Compiz non andava disinstallato. Reinstallalo installando il pacchetto "ubuntu-desktop" dal gestore pacchetti
<rick1> nessuno che usi quel programma?
<MatteoR> miriam: Come procede?
<Steeler> ciao, ho perso l'icona del pannello che avvia la mail, empathy ecc. come posso ripristinarla ?
<MatteoR> Steeler: Basta prendere l'oggetto "Area di notifica"
<MatteoR> Steeler: Fai click con il tasto destro, aggiungi al pannello e cerchi area di notifica
<Steeler> MatteoR, ce l'ho messo, ma non è la stessa icona e quando clicco non si vede più la mail ecc
<Steeler> MatteoR, anzi proprio no, ho cliccato, ma non si mette
<Steeler> MatteoR, ho fatto un casino, l'ha messa ma non si vede l'icona, si vedono solo delle righe
<miriam> MatteoR ho fatto quello che  hai detto... e ora provo a riavviare! :) e vediamo che succede!
<MatteoR> miriam: Ok. Ma bastava semplicemente uscire e cambiare modalità di sessione
<miriam> o mioddioooooo in realtà bastava il comando unity reset
<miriam> son tornate tutte le cose che erano scomparse...
<MatteoR> miriam: Ah ok. Allora hai risolto?
<miriam> beh  credo di si... :)
<miriam> provo lo stesso ad accedere normalmente!!
<MatteoR> miriam: Ok. Dovrebbe restare così
<Steeler> MatteoR, risoltoi
<Steeler> MatteoR, risolto
<MatteoR> Steeler: come hai fatto?
<Steeler> MatteoR, ho aggiunto un indicatore.
<Steeler> MatteoR, se vuoi ti dico come si chiama
<MatteoR> Steeler: Ok. Potrebbe essere utile
<Steeler> MatteoR, si chiama semplicemente INDICATORE, è l'unico che si chiama così nella lista del lanciatori default
<MatteoR> Steeler: Ero convinto che era nell'area di notifica. Grazie
<Steeler> MatteoR, io me l'appunto.
<MatteoR> Steeler: Pure io
<Steeler> MatteoR, io me l'appunto nella mia cartella linux ass ^_^
<Steeler> MatteoR, ci scambiamo gli appunti ?
<MatteoR> Steeler: Ovvio. :D Non si finisce mai di imparare
<Angelo> ciao Domanda: sto installado ubu10.04 si sdhc ( su eeepc asus)   la sd è da  8gb ho intenzione di Formattate in ext4 con punto di mount "/" senza creare la partizione di swap quando devo allocare di spaziorispettivamente  a "/"  e alla7home??
<Angelo> chi mi dà un consiglio per favore?
<MatteoR> Angelo: La partizione home non è obbligatoria
<Angelo> si ma lo consiglia caldamente :-) che faresti?
<MatteoR> Angelo: Darei un 60% come / e il resto alla /home
<Angelo> ok grazie avrei un altro quesito se puoi
<Angelo> MatteoR nella guida che stavo seguendo cita : Al momento di installare il Grub indicherete la schedina SD/SDHC
<Angelo> me lo chiede l'installer in fase di istallazione?
<MatteoR> Angelo: No... è più o meno verso la fine. C'è un pulsante "avanzate" o simile
<Angelo> ok grazie intendo la fine dell'installazione o della finestra?
<Angelo> intendi*
<MatteoR> Angelo: Dell'installazione
<Angelo> grazie matteo molto gentile
<Angelo> ciao vado col formattatone serale :-)
<pappijo> Scusate c'è qualcuno in linea?
<MatteoR> ciao pappijo
<pappijo> ho un problema con il driver della scheda grafica, puoi aiutarmi?
<MatteoR> pappijo: Che problema?
<pappijo> Scusa MatteoR sono stato costretto a disconnettermi un momento
<MatteoR> pappijo: Ok. Mi dici il tuo problema?
<pappijo> il problema è questo: il driver innanzitutto fa vedere solo una schermata bianca
<pappijo> ma questo l'ho risolto con un suggerimento trovato online
<pappijo> ho impostato il flat panel come display principale
<pappijo> il problema ora è che il driver taglia un pezzo dello schermo
<pappijo> non fa vedere tutte le risoluzioni, e quelle che fa vedere non sono neanche in 4:3
<MatteoR> pappijo: Prova a cambiare risoluzione
<pappijo> scusa devo andare via di corsa. scusami se ti ho fatto perdere tempo e grazie lo stesso.
<MatteoR> pappijo:Ok
<mlazzari2> sera
<pappijo> scusate, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? ho un problema con il driver della scheda grafica
<pappijo> il driver taglia un pezzo dello schermo
<pappijo> non fa vedere tutte le risoluzioni, e quelle che fa vedere non sono neanche in 4:3
<pappijo> ho il driver nvidia96 su una scheda GeForce 4; Ubuntu Maverick e un pc toshiba
<pappijo> c'è qualcuno?
<pappijo> scusate, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<snake__> com.renoise.IRCclient_Rns270_V1.2.xrnx
<snake__> sorru
<snake__> sorry
<snake__> as you start jack from the linux terminal?
<EnzoGame> buonasera a tutti
<EnzoGame> di cosa si parla???
<chris122380> Where can I get the "gnomeshell@pidgin.im" folder?
<EnzoGame> siamo italiani
<EnzoGame> Raga, oggi ho aggiornato il mio ubuntu 10.10 al 11.04... è una bomba, è troppo bello
<EnzoGame> provatelo
<enzotib> !chat | EnzoGame
<ubot-it> EnzoGame: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<EnzoGame> l'aggiornameno dura un po
<EnzoGame> ma poi avrete una soddisfazione grande
<enzotib> !chat | EnzoGame, e due
<ubot-it> EnzoGame, e due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Scan_> non riesco ad ascoltare nessuna radio on line con firefox 4 e kubuntu 11.04
<Scan_> ho installato i adobe flash player ma niente
<enzotib> Scan_: youtube funziona?
<Scan_> si
<Scan_> cosa puo essere?
<enzotib> non lo so
<Scan_> molto bene.
<Scan_> ahahah
<Scan_> sto impazzendo
<peace2_> Scan_: manchera mozilla-mplayer no?
<peace2_> Scan_: ma usa vlc
<peace2_> ci piazzi il link
<peace2_> e buona notte
<Scan_> peace2 non hai tutti i torti ma sai com'e'... perche non deve andare?
<^Ciccios^> salve
<zul_> hi all.. I have a problem with permissions/groups in my cvs installation. If a User A commit a project into the cvs (in a remote machine) he can. The User B can't cheking out the project because the project has different permisisons
<zul_>  Who can help me?
<freefly> Ciao, ho recentemente aggiornato il sistema alla 11.04. Dopo l'aggiornamento era rimasto installato Rhythmbox e l'ho disinstallato a mano, è rimasto però il nome nel menu dell'audio: mi sapete aiutare a levarlo?
<zul_> chi puo aiutarmi nella configurazione di cvs?
<freefly> nessuno sa da dove si toglie a mano rithmbox dal menu audio?
<alexa> buonasera si parla italiano oppure spagnolo
<Scan> ita
<alexa> ciao ascolta ubuntu ha bisogno di antivirus
<Scan> no
<alexa> perche
<Scan> puoi metterlo per controllare i file se li voui utilizzaere con win
<alexa> e se scarico dalla rete con utorrent ad esempio o mail infette
<Scan> non ti succede niente
<alexa> puoi farmi capire se puoi in sintesi mi sembra un po assurdo
<Scan> senti..non so cosa dirti , fai quello che vuoi !
<alexa> ok grazie lo stesso
<attempt> !clamav
<ubot-it> clamav is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<alexa> la versione 10 di ubuntu non ti lasciava piena liberta con live msn
<alexa> qualcuno sa dirmi se e stato risolto il problema con la nuova release
<Steeler> alexa, usa empathy
<alexa> ok e simile
<Steeler> alexa, è meglio
<alexa> ok ci sono altri accorgimenti che puoi darmi e da una settimana che uso per la prima volta ubuntu
<Steeler> alexa, vale per la maggior parte dei social networ, è proprio un programma all in one
<Steeler> alexa, che devi sapere?
<alexa> intanto mi sembra strano che non usa antivirus
<Steeler> alexa, leggi la query
<alexa> dove?
<Steeler> alexa, una finestra che ti lampeggia. ti sto scrivendo in pvt.
<viktorpeppe> ciao
<viktorpeppe> buonas era
<viktorpeppe> c'è nessuno?
<viktorpeppe> ammaza canale molto frequentato
<irene> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la nuova versione di ubuntu e il mio iphone... se c'è qualcuno disponibile un paio di minuti lo ringrazio già da ora!
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, chiedi senza chiedere di chiedere.
<viktorpeppe> ops, chiedo scusa, ho un problema con l'audio del mio portatile e ubuntu 11.04, qualcuno può aiutarmi? il portatile è un acer aspire 7720g la scheda una realtek
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, non senti l'audio?
<laidon> buonasera
<Steeler> irene, cosa ci devi fare con l'iphone?
<viktorpeppe> no l'audio lo sento è che sento solo sulle casse superiori, che mi trasmettono gli alti, mentr ail sub inferiore non reagisce minimamente
<Steeler> mmh
<viktorpeppe> ho gia priovato a installare pulse
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, vai sul terminale
<viktorpeppe> ok
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, vedi se riesci a regolare da alsamixer
<irene> prima dell'avanzamento usavo banshee per sincronizzare ed era perfetto avevo completamente abolito itunes... ora con la nuova versione non riesco più a sincronizzare musica, l'errore che mi dà è che non riesce a convertire i file mp3... la domanda è come mai prima non mi aveva mai dato questo tipo di errore?
<viktorpeppe> su alsamixer mi compaiono 6 barre, ho rovato un  pò in tutte le forme e combinazioni, ma continua  non sentirsi sotto
<laidon> aggiornando a natty samba non funziona più bene: accedo alle condivisioni di un pc windows in rete ma quello non accede più alle condivisioni di questo pc con ubuntu. Da cosa può dipendere? Grazie
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, ma i jack sono attaccati bene ?
<viktorpeppe> Steeeler non ho jack sono le casse integrate nel portatile
<viktorpeppe> praticamente sono senza bassi, non che ascolti musica dance, ma quando vedo un film devo per forza passare a win perche sembra sempre sordo il suono
<viktorpeppe> ho anche un altro problema, quando lancio lo shutdown il portatile non si spegne
<viktorpeppe> và in schermata nera e rimane fisso lì
<viktorpeppe> questo con la 10.10 non mi succedeva
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, anche con lo shutdown da terminale?
<viktorpeppe> non ho provato come si lancia da terminale? Pardon ma sono abbastanza niubbio
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, dai sudo halt
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, oppure dai sudo shutdown -h 23:30
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, se lo vuoi spegnere alle 23:30
<viktorpeppe> sudo halt nulla, adesso è fermo con la schermata nera
<viktorpeppe> sto scrivendo da un altro compiuter naturalmente ^_^
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, se dai sudo halt non ti fa niente?
<viktorpeppe> rimane in fissa alal schemata nera di spegnimento
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, quindi come se lo spegnessi normalmente come fai?
<viktorpeppe> devo rtenere premuto il pulsante di accensione
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, in maniera forzata, gia
<viktorpeppe> cosa che non fa molto bene ai dischi temo
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, effettivamente questo 11.04 fa schifo.
<viktorpeppe> mahauhaha
<viktorpeppe> ottimao parere tecnico :)
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, cmq anche a me il notebook faceva questo scherzo, poi ci ho messo debian e non l'ho fa più-
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, però li notebook mio non aveva 11.04
<viktorpeppe> mah guarda io lo uso in dualboot con windows 7  e ci ho installato di tutto finora, la 11.04 è l'unica he mi ha dato questo problema
<viktorpeppe> quellod ell'audio tutte le vesioni di ubuntu purtroppo
<viktorpeppe> può contare che lho installato con wubi
<viktorpeppe> ?
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, non saprei, per me finirai per lasciare win.
<viktorpeppe> secondo te perche sono qui? l'unica cosa è che per lavoro lo devo usare per forza... altrimenti fosse per me...
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, !chat
<Steeler> viktorpeppe, chat
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<viktorpeppe> scusate
<viktorpeppe> avete ragione
<viktorpeppe> ero per un problema però inizialmente, solo che non trovo aiuto :D passo in chat
<laidon> aggiornando a natty samba non funziona più bene: accedo alle condivisioni di un pc windows in rete ma quello non accede più alle condivisioni di questo pc con ubuntu. Da cosa può dipendere? Grazie
<angelblulight> chi mi da una mano?
<robieli> ciao a tutti
<robieli> qualcuno mi puo aiutare per un problema webcam??? :(
<Bartoloni> angelblulight: complicato^^
<rick1> ciao. c'è qualcuno che usa filezilla? se possibile vorrei capire perchè non riesco in upload ad inviare oltre 33,4 kb. grazie
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-19
<robieli> qualcuno sa dirmi se con cheese o camorama posso fare andare la webcam in flash?
<robieli> con cheese e camorama funziona perfettamente però non riesco a farla andare in flash
<robieli> help meeee plzzzz! :D
<Testadiquarzo> buongiorno a tutti
<Testadiquarzo> ho fatto l'aggiornamento dalla 10.10 alla 11.04.
<Testadiquarzo> Al riavvio (richiesto) mi si pianta su una schermata di grub 1.99 rc1 nella quale mi si chiede di selezionare una voce e premere invio ma la tastiera non permette di selezionare nessuna delle opzioni e premendo invio il sistema non parte. Che posso fare?
<bia> salve, nonostante abbia passato più volte questo comando "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"" ogni riaccensione pc le notifiche in alto a dx non vengono mantenute. c'è un modo di passare il comando all'avvio del pc?
<glpiana> ola
<Testadiquarzo> qualcuno già sveglio?
<glpiana> sì
<Testadiquarzo> ciao glpiana, mi dai una mano a far ripartire un ubu?
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, se esponi il problema sì. se l'hai già esposto dimmelo che mi leggo i log
<Testadiquarzo> ho fatto l'aggiornamento dalla 10.10 alla 11.04.
<Testadiquarzo> Al riavvio (richiesto) mi si pianta su una schermata di grub 1.99 rc1 nella quale mi si chiede di selezionare una voce e premere invio ma la tastiera non permette di selezionare nessuna delle opzioni e premendo invio il sistema non parte. Che posso fare?
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, avvia da livecd
<Testadiquarzo> con quale versione di live cd? indifferente?
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, no non è indifferente
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, l'installazione è 32 o 64?
<Testadiquarzo> intendevo se 10.10 o 11.04
<Testadiquarzo> il sistema è a 323
<Testadiquarzo> 32
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, allora è indifferente la versione. vai, ti aspetto
<Testadiquarzo> ok, arrivo
<fabs> ciao
<fabs> c'e' qualcuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | fabs
<ubot-it> fabs: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<fabs> k
<fabs> scusa
<Testadiquarzo> ecco la live è su
<fabs> sono passato ora ad ubuntu da win e ho appena installato xchat.. volevo capire se funzionava
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, collegati dalla live
<glpiana> fabs, direi di sì
<Testadiquarzo> qui in chat dici?
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, ci troviamo al bar?
<Testadiquarzo> eh eh eh... ok
<phre> Testadicazzo :D
<phre> looooool
<phre> scherzo
<Testadiquarzo> abbiate pazienza raga, prima di mezzogiorno  il cervello mi funzia solo al 50% :)
<phre> glpiana
<glpiana> phre, dimmi
<phre> dov'è testadiquarzo ?
<glpiana> phre, deve collegarsi da live, arriverà
<phre> ok
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sei da live ora?
<Testadiquarzo> finalmente si
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | Testadiquarzo
<ubot-it> Testadiquarzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Testadiquarzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609944/
<phre> Testadiquarzo scusa per prima
<Testadiquarzo> figurati...
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, il sistema è sulla prima partizione?
<Testadiquarzo> quella da gb
<Testadiquarzo> sda
<Testadiquarzo> sda1
<Odo> Giorno
<phre> ciao Odo
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, confermami i comandi man mano che li dai
<Testadiquarzo> fatto
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Testadiquarzo> làho dato ma non vdo nessuna rezione, giusto cosi_
<Testadiquarzo> fatto
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Testadiquarzo> fatto
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Testadiquarzo> fatto
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sudo chroot /mnt
<Testadiquarzo> fatto
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, vedi il # ?
<Testadiquarzo> si
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<Testadiquarzo> root@ubuntu:/#
<Testadiquarzo> fatto
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, ha già finito?
<Testadiquarzo> non ha fatto nulla di che
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, apt-get update
<Testadiquarzo> fatto
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Testadiquarzo> aspe, mi ha tirto fuori un pacco di
<Testadiquarzo> W: Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-it  Something wicked happened resolving 'gr.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Testadiquarzo> e' normale? procedo con dist upgrade?
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, come mai hai messo dei repo greci?
<Testadiquarzo> sono in grecia
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> comuqnue quel server non va
<RaiNoldo> buon giorno
<glpiana> prova lo stesso a dare dist-upgrade
<Testadiquarzo> ok
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  buon giorno
<glpiana> ciao RaiNoldo
<Testadiquarzo> Reading package lists... Done
<Testadiquarzo> Building dependency tree
<Testadiquarzo> Reading state information... Done
<Testadiquarzo> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Testadiquarzo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBotIt1> Testadiquarzo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  per avere info in merito a internet dj console posso chiedere qui o non è il posto adatto?
<massimo18> ?
<Testadiquarzo> si scusa
<Testadiquarzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609949/
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, grub-install /dev/sda
<Testadiquarzo> fatto
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, non so cosa sia. è nei repository ufficiali?
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, update-grub
<Testadiquarzo> fatto
<RaiNoldo> fa parte dei software che si scaricano con Ubuntu Software Center glpiana
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, metti l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, chiedi pure
<Testadiquarzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609950/
<bia> salve, nonostante abbia passato più volte questo comando "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"" ogni riaccensione pc le notifiche in alto a dx non vengono mantenute. c'è un modo di passare il comando all'avvio del pc?
<RaiNoldo> glpiana: non mi si connette al server... come se avessi un firewall che non credo di avere
<glpiana> bia, digita: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist            e copia la riga che esce
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, scrivi: exit
<Testadiquarzo> fatto
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sudo umount /mnt/dev
<Testadiquarzo> adesso c'e' ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sudo umount /mnt/proc
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sudo umount /mnt/sys
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sudo umount /mnt
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, poi riavvia il pc e prova
<bia> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609951/
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, se non va riproviamo con un'altra strada
<glpiana> bia, ho scritto get non set
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, non ho mai usato il programma. se hai pazienza lo installo
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  lascia stare..
<bia> glpiana, scusa! mi ha risposto ['all']
<Testadiquarzo> ho dato tutti i comandi adesso prova riavire e in qualche modo torno
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  dovresti anche avere un server per fare le prove non ti preoccupare, cerco una strada differente, in caso contrario torno grazie
<bia> glpiana, ma questa mattina appena acceso pc ho dato il comando più volte e poi aperto amsn,skype etc
<glpiana> bia, quindi dovrebbero apparire. è settato correttamente. che icone non appaiono?
<glpiana> bia, dopo aver dato il comando hai fatto alt+f2   e hai scritto unity?
<bia> glpiana, il fatto è che se adesso spegno e riaccendo pc e apro amsn, senza dare il comando da terminale, non vedo l'icona di notifica (che sono connesso con amsn, skype) in alto a dx
<glpiana> bia, esci e rientra, non avviare niente e digita  gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<glpiana> bia, controlla che dia all anche all'apertura della sessione
<bia> glpiana, ok provo subito
<bia> glpiana, ha ridato ['all'] e le icone adesso ci sono....
<glpiana> bia, bene. vedi se regge
<bia> glpiana, per il momento grazie
<glpiana> :)
<Testadiquarzo> glpiana: si pianta dodove si piantva prima
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, la tastiera è usb o ps/2?
<Testadiquarzo> usb
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, nel bios la tastiera funziona?
<Testadiquarzo> si
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, solo alla schermata di grub non va?
<bia> glpiana, per caso sai perchè nonostante nonostante abbia scaricato freepops non riesco da thunderbird a scaricare la posta di libero
<glpiana> bia, non sapevo servisse freepops per libero
<Testadiquarzo> anche qui sullalive mouse e tastira funzionanti. solo sul grub non v
<glpiana> bia, se vuoi controlliamo le impostazioni
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, un secondo
<Testadiquarzo> ok
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sei da live ora?
<Testadiquarzo> si da live
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino fino a chroot incluso
<bia> glpiana, avendo fatto passaggio da 10.04 a 11.04 ho copiato la cartella di thundebird tale e quale, quindi non dovrei aver perso le impostazioni
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, poi metti cat /etc/default/grub   su pastebin
<Testadiquarzo> ok provo
<glpiana> bia, e prima andava con o senza freepops?
<bia> glpiana, certo prima andava con freepops
<glpiana> bia, ah ok, nulla allora
<glpiana> vado a bermi un caffè
<Testadiquarzo> mi passate illink a pastebin perfavore?
<phre> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Testadiquarzo> grazie
<phre> prego
<Testadiquarzo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/609961/
<phre> è andato via
<Mauy> cia sto sempre provando ubuntu si macchine obsolete volevo sapere avendo nel pc che sto provando un disco da 800 mb come slave posso formattarlo tutto come swap e cancellare la partizione di swap da 500 mb dal disco principale
<Testadiquarzo> ok, aspetto
<e-DIO-t> buondi'
<marcello1> ciao
<Mauy> tutti che lavorano questa mattina????
<Mauy> ma dai cazzeggiate un po'!
<Testadiquarzo> eh? lavorare? ma chi lavora piu' in italia? :)
<Mauy> eheheheh
<Testadiquarzo> solo se fai la mignotta c'e' sempre richiesta
<Mauy> ci avevo pensato pure io ma mi sa che non avrei molti clienti!
<Odo> Mauy, comunque puoi usare un disco come swap se vuoi
<Mauy> grazie ma non succede nulla se elimino a partizione di swap sul disco principale e utilizzo quello spazio per ubuntu?
<Odo> Mauy, se togli la swap non la trova e non la monta, se gli dici che il punto di mount e' differente la monta dove gli dici
<Odo> Mauy, chiaro su una macchina obsoleta senza swap, soffrira' un po' di piu'
<Testadiquarzo> una recente puo farne a meno?
<Testadiquarzo> ed e' una buona cosa o no?
<Odo> Mauy, e comunque puoi dare swapoff da terminale e la spegni
<Mauy> eheheh grazie ma non ho capito è solo una settimana che uso linux e sto ancora sperimentando come faccio a fargli capire che lo swap è sull'altro disco
<Odo> !fstab | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<Odo> Mauy, in quel file gli dici dove e cosa montare
<Odo> Mauy, leggiti il wiki anche se usando linux da una settimana ci potresti capire poco
<Mauy> appena ha finito di installare provo poi al massimo mi faccio risentire
<Mauy> ma il terminale equivale al prompt dos di win?
<Odo> Mauy, diciamo che il prompt dos di win, cerca di emulare una shell linux :D
<Mauy> ok
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, lo configuriamo per partire in automatico?
<Testadiquarzo> ci sono tre utenti, sarebbe meglio poter scegliere al login
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, che c'entra il login scusa?
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, stavamo parlando di grub
<Testadiquarzo> ah, ok, si si in automatico
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, okii, dammi un attimo
<Testadiquarzo> ok
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, eppure... senti faiuna prova. avvia con la tastiera staccata e vedi che
<glpiana> fa
<Testadiquarzo> ok provo e torno
<Scan> buongionro
<Scan> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> !tizio | Scan
<ubot-it> Scan: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Scan> glpiana ti ricordi di me ? ieri con jester- non riuscivo ad asoltare le radio con firefox
<glpiana> Scan, parla
<Scan> vorrei risolvere se possibile!
<glpiana> Scan, non avevo seguito, per cui spiegami tutto per bene
<Scan> ok
<Scan> non riesco ad ascoltare la radio on line con nessun browser
<glpiana> Scan, dammi un link che non ti funziona
<Scan> uso kubuntu 11.04
<Odo> Scan, ma scusa usa vlc da linea di comando
<Mauy> si ma dovrebbe sentirle col browser
<Scan> http://www.105.net/sezioni/inradio/radio/?ch=0
<Scan> clicca su play poi
<Mauy> ho provato ora virgin e io la sento con firefox
<glpiana> Scan, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Mauy> sento pure 105
<Scan> a me non va con nessun browser ....con win si
<glpiana> oh
<glpiana> signori per favore
<glpiana> per chiacchierare andate su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mauy> scusa
<glpiana> !paste | Scan
<ubot-it> Scan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Scan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609972/
<glpiana> Scan, digita. locate libflashplayer.so
<Scan> fatto
<glpiana> !paste | Scan
<ubot-it> Scan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Testadiquarzo> stessa schermata viola con grub anche senza tastiera
<Scan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609973/
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sei ancora da live?
<Testadiquarzo> si
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, apri gparted e fai un check del disco
<Testadiquarzo> aperto gparted
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, clicca col destro su sda1, dovrebbe proporti la voce check
<Testadiquarzo> si
<Scan> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/609973/
<Testadiquarzo> fatto, non da nessun messaggio di errore
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, su firefox vai nella barra degli indirizzi e scrivi: about:plugins      e copia su pastebin
<Scan> glpiana dici a me?
<glpiana> Scan, sì scusa -.-
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, spe
<Testadiquarzo> glpiana: aboutplugins  nellabarradegli indirizzi lo cerca con google
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, no ho sbagliato nick
<glpiana> :D
<Testadiquarzo> :)
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, un scondo che avvio la live in vbox
<Scan> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/609979/
<Testadiquarzo> bene
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, ma youtube ti funziona?
<Scan> glpiana si mi funziona
<Testadiquarzo> sulla live dice che manca il plugin... ma che centra con il grub?
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, ho detto che ho sbagliato nick. come altro posso spiegartelo?
<Testadiquarzo> mi sa che ci stiamo incasinando :)
<glpiana> Scan, quindi flash va
<Testadiquarzo> ah..di nuvo :)
<Scan> glpiana si
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sì di nuovo -.-
<Testadiquarzo> o... fai con calma
<Testadiquarzo> io sto qua :)
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, dopo aver segnato check hai cliccato sul visto?
<Testadiquarzo> applyall operation
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sì
<Testadiquarzo> si
<Testadiquarzo> all operation successfullycompleted
<glpiana> Scan, nel terminale: sudo cp /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> Scan, nel terminale: sudo cp /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<glpiana> Scan, il secondo
<Scan> glpiana ok
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, ma ha macinato un po'?
<glpiana> Scan, poi chiudi firefox. poi lo riapri e riprovi
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, i details cosa dicevano?
<Testadiquarzo> si, piuttosto velocemente malo ha fatto
<Testadiquarzo> si, ho guradato nei dettaglieha fatto tutto senza dare errori
<Scan> glpiana niente neache se mi metto a piangere...
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, checcka anche le altri partizioni
<Testadiquarzo> ok
<glpiana> Scan, clicca in alto a destra e avvia una sessione ospite e prova da là con firefox
<Scan> glpiana non ti seguo  sessione ospite'
<Scan> cos'e'?
<glpiana> Scan, sei su gnome?
<glpiana> o su kde?
<Scan> kde
<glpiana> Scan, ah ecco. aspetta però. apri firefox sulla pagina di 105 e prendi una schermata please
<glpiana> !image | Scan
<ubot-it> Scan: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Testadiquarzo> check sda1 e sda6 tutto ok
<Scan> glpina qesta e la pagina iniziale ora ti metto pure quella della radio ...http://imagebin.org/154007
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, il mouse è usb?
<Scan> glpiana http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<glpiana> Scan, no, la pagina col player
<Testadiquarzo> usb wireless ed e' lo stesso che ha funziato, come la tstiera
<glpiana> Scan, oki, quindi visualizzi il player
<Scan> glpiana http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<glpiana> Scan, sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Testadiquarzo> sempre funziato mouse e tastiera
<TheBrain> o/
<Testadiquarzo> con la 10.10
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, hai un'altra tastiera da provare?
<Testadiquarzo> ho gia provato con un altra tastiera ed e' lo stesso, schermata vioaladi grub all'avvio
<Scan> glpiana fatto .riavvio firefox?
<glpiana> Scan, sì
<Testadiquarzo> e poi nel bios ein live funzia alla grande
<Scan> glpiana niente
<filo1234> Testadiquarzo: se la tastiera la colleghi dopo?
<glpiana> filo1234, nemmeno
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, vai nel bios e controlla USB Legacy Support
<Scan> glpiana...mi fumo una sigaretta che sto sballando!
<Testadiquarzo> prima su consiglio di glpiana ho avviato con la tastiera scollegata e non cmbia nulla, sempre grub
<Testadiquarzo> usb legacy come deve essere? (se lo trovo) enabled?
<glpiana> Scan, a me sa di problema legato alla rete. anche perchè youtube funziona e il player viene visualizzato
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, sì
<Testadiquarzo> ok, stacco e provo, ritorno:)
<Scan> glpiana..reiccomi
<Scan> glpiana...io nelle altre versini di ubuntu dalla 9.10 in poi ho dovuto mettere l'ip automaticonon so il perche mi dava problemi e qualcuno qui mi ha detto di fare cosi!
<glpiana> Scan, non credo c'entri ip dinamico o fisso
<glpiana> Scan, la questione è che il player funziona, ma non arriva lo streaming
<glpiana> Scan, vediamo: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Scan> oki
<Scan> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/609995/
<glpiana> Scan, vai su modifica connessione di rete, tua connessione in uso, scheda ipv4
<Scan> io ho cancellato il gestore base di kubuntu 11.04 e ho messo wicd
<Scan> ipv4 non ce l'ho !
<glpiana> Scan, vai su wicd allora e trova un posto in cui inserire i dns
<Scan> ho spuntato ip statico
<Scan> e ho messo questi parametri
<Scan> di posto l'immagine
<glpiana> oki
<Scan> glpiana http://imagebin.org/154012
<glpiana> Scan, leva SUBITO 8.8.8.8 da dominio dns
<Scan> ahahhah
<glpiana> Scan, scrivilo di fianco a dns1
<Scan> fatto
<glpiana> Scan, chiudi
<glpiana> disconnetti e riconnetti
<Scan> ok
<Scan> glpiana FUNZIONA!!!
<glpiana> Scan, eh
<Scan> glpiana 2 gg che impazzivo! non ti ho detto niente ma volevo quasi formattare!
<giordano> salve a tutti ho seguito una procedura del forum di ubuntu per abilitare la scheda sis con effetti grafici al riavvio non parte più la schermata video ma solo il longin, mi potreste aiutare? grazie
<glpiana> Scan, ora digita: rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Scan> oki
<Testadiquarzo> Adesso è partito. Nel bios era disabilitato il supporto usb a mouse e tastiera ma non l'ho certo fatto io. Possibile cha abbia modificato le impostazioni durante l'upgrade da 10.10  a 11.04?
<Scan> glpiana rimuovo?
<Testadiquarzo> usb legacy era abilitato ma non il supporto ausb a mouse e tastiera
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, boh
<glpiana> Scan, hai dato il comando?
<Scan> glpina mi dice rimuovere il file regolare protetto dalla scrittura "/usr/lib/mozilla/pluginslibflashplayer.so"?
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> Scan, poi chiudi firefo e riapir e riprova
<glpiana> *riapri
<filo1234> *firefox
<Testadiquarzo> vabbè, grazie mille glpiana per il tempo e i vari tentativi
<Scan> glpiana funzina tutto
<glpiana> Scan, oki
<Scan> apposto cosi?
<glpiana> apotocogì
<Scan> grazie mille
<glpiana> Scan, hai capito dove stava il problem?
<glpiana> *problema
<Testadiquarzo> un saluto a tutti, buona giornata e grazie ancora
<glpiana> ciao Testadiquarzo
<glpiana> Scan, non avevimesso 8.8.8.8 come dns, ma come dominio dns
<glpiana> Scan, avevi problemi solo sugli streaming?
<giordano> non so come ma il net è ripartito con la videata grafica, ma ora non mi consente di modificare la risoluzione 1024, ho una scheda sis come posso fare a ripristinare il tutto? grazie.
<Scan> glpina anche quando inserivo i ppa e poi aggiornavo a volte si bloccava
<glpiana> Scan, i ppa non li devi mettere
<glpiana> giordano, è ripartito facendo cosa?
<ptkdev-droid> Buongiorno
<giordano> lo lasciato con la schermata nera due giorno fa, ora si è avviato con la schermata 640 senza che io toccassi nulla.
<Scan> glpiana io mettevo a terminale sudo add-apt-repository... poi davo sudo apt-get update e si bloccava.....non sempre pero'!
<glpiana> Scan, magari è legato a quello. però davvero segui il consiglio. lascia perdere i ppa. per cosa poi?
<glpiana> giordano, apri un terminale
<giordano> fatto
<glpiana> giordano, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<giordano> ok
<Scan> glpiana non so di preciso seguivo delle guide
<glpiana> Scan, beh se hai cominciato a seguire delle guide l'avrai fatto per un motivo
<glpiana> immagino -.-
<giordano> fatto enter nessun errore
<glpiana> giordano, lspci | grep -i vga
<giordano> ok
<glpiana> copia pure qui la riga che esce
<Scan> glpiana si tipo questa  http://www.lffl.org/2011/04/kubuntu-1104-natty-semplice-guida-post.html pero' qui i ppa non ci sono mi confondo con ubuntu forse....
<giordano> mi ha dato il nome del dispositivo video supportato
<glpiana> Scan, ma tu pigli una guida, parti e la segui senza chiederti che fa?
<glpiana> giordano, vorrei leggere la riga che è uscita
<giordano> ok ora mi scollego e mi ricollego arrivo
<Scan> glpiana non essendo molto pratico o faccio cosi e vedo cosa succede o altrimenti metto la versione dvd e la guardo! :-)
<Scan> sbagliando si impara!
<glpiana> speriamo che serva :)
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/609999/
<giordano> sono tornato
<giordano> glpiana ci sei
<glpiana> giordano, nel terminale: sudo dpkg -s xserver-xorg-video-sis | grep Status
<giordano> ok
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610001/
<glpiana> giordano, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610002/
<glpiana> giordano, proviamo una cosa: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio
<glpiana> giordano, poi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-sis
<giordano> non ha dato errori
<glpiana> giordano, bene
<glpiana> giordano, dimmi quando termina l'altro comando
<giordano> ok
<giordano> terminato
<glpiana> giordano, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<giordano> dice che non esiste
<glpiana> giordano, oki, riavvia il pc ma se dovesse no ripartire, entra in recovery mode, accedi alla console di root e digita: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Scan> glpina una curiosita ieri jaster- mi ha dato da mettere questi comandi
<Scan> <jester-> Scan: rm -r .macromedia
<Scan> <jester-> Scan: mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak
<giordano> ok
<glpiana> Scan, il primo non comporta problemi, perchè viene ricreato
<Scan> e avevo perso le personalizzazioni di firefox poi per rimetterele ho fatto
<Scan> <jester-> Scan: ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<glpiana> il scondo è un backup della direcory mozilla
<Scan> devo cancellare qualcosa?
<glpiana> Scan, fai così: chiudi firefox
<glpiana> Scan, ls .mozilla*   le vede ancora tutte e due?
<miscus> problema con evolution nonriesco ad attivare invia/ricevi che è in grigio come faccio?
<filo1234> miscus: guarda in basso a sinistra...una specie di spina elettrica
<filo1234> miscus: vedi se è collegata
<filo1234> se non lo è cliccaci
<Scan> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/610005/
<Scan> glpiana il comadno l'ho dato con firefox chiuso
<miscus> folo1234: grazie era scolegata adesso l'ho attaccata e provo
<miscus> ops filo!
<glpiana> Scan, e che fine ha fatto .mozilla.bak? lo avevi già ripristinato?
<Scan> puo' essere
<Scan> sara stato jaster- con quache comando ..io di certo da solo no! :-)
<glpiana> Scan, se l'hai ripristinata hai ancora i tuoi bookmarks e quant'altro
<Scan> si si ora si
<Scan> quindi è tt apposto?
<glpiana> Scan, sì, a posto
<Scan> gentilissimo vado a mangiare
<Scan> ciao
<miscus> fatto grazie
<miscus> ora come riesco a verificare quanta ram ho sul mio pc?
<glpiana> miscus, scrivi free in un terminale
<glpiana> !paste | miscus
<ubot-it> miscus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giordano> funziona tutto come prima, ma ora se volessi avere qualche effetto grafico in più si può fare?
<glpiana> giordano, scrivi: glxinfo |grep render
<miscus> ubot-it grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<giordano> dice di intallarlo
<glpiana> giordano, installa mesa-utils
<glpiana> giordano, poi ridai il coamndo e pastebinna
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610006/
<glpiana> giordano, prova a mettere ccsm e vedi se gli effetti vanno
<glpiana> !ccsm | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<glpiana> a dopo
<miscus> exit
<Mauy> ciao ho installato ubuntu 11,04 su una macchina obsoleta me lo ha messo in inglese.... come faccio a metterlo in italiano?
<attempt> !locale
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'locale'
<attempt> metti il locale italiano. e' un pacchetto
<giordano> ho installato compiz ma non i sono effetti, l'avvio di sisctrl mi dice di inserire questa opsione : Option "EnableSiSCtrl" "yes"
<attempt> fra le impostazioni hai sicuro quelle della tastiera e della lingua. scegli italiano.
<Mauy> scusa sono andato su lingue e ho selezionato l'italiano me lo ha scaricato ma quando vado per scegkìlierlo è in grigetto mentre l'inglese è in nero come mai?
<attempt> Mauy http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<attempt> devi riavviare una volta scaricato.
<attempt> la sessione.
<giako> ciao, sono su karmic e il gestore aggiornamenti mi chiede un avanzamento parziale per aggiornare i pacchetti. Ora io volevo installare natty per i fatti suoi in un altra partizione e lasciare inalterata (e funzionante!) l'installazione di karmic (driver/software che non ho tempo ora di reinstallare), SE FACCIO L'AVANZAMENTO PARZIALE rischio di trovarmi con problemi come se facessi un distro upgrade? (perchè se no lascio stare e uso natty
<giako> sull'altra partizione)
<giordano> ciao a tutti/e
<Mauy> tnx sembra lo stia facendo è solo lentissimo perchè è un rottame il pc
<nicolakor> buongiorno, mi aiutate a configurare foxy proxy con tor e vidalia?
<Mauy> perfetto tutto in ita grazie
<nicolakor> buongiorno, mi aiutate a configurare foxy proxy con tor e vidalia?
<kurtz> buon giorno a tutti
<D4V|DE> buongiorno a tutti
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta a settare la risoluzione 1280x1024?
<D4V|DE> enzotib,  ci sei?
<Mauy> D4V|DE: vai sul pulsante in alto a sinistra nella ricerca scrivi monitor e poi da li puoi impostare la risoluzione
<glpiana> D4V|DE, con che scheda?
<D4V|DE> glpiana, nvidia geforce 9800gt
<D4V|DE> kubuntu 11.04
<glpiana> D4V|DE, con che driver?
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  il proprietario
<D4V|DE> 270.41.06
<glpiana> D4V|DE, e tramite nvidia-settings non riesci?
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610022/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610025/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, lsmod | grep nvidia
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610026/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, apri nvidia-settings
<D4V|DE> fatto
<D4V|DE> poi?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, oki, considera che io da qui non lo vedo, per cui fai un giro sulle opzioni relative al display e alla risoluzione
<D4V|DE> x server display configuration... ci clicco e mi appare il pannello con la lista delle risoluzioni
<glpiana> D4V|DE, la massima è?
<D4V|DE> 1360x768
<glpiana> D4V|DE, imposta quella che vuoi usare e applica
<D4V|DE> si ma 1280x1024 non c'è
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ma lo schermo è 16:9 ?
<massimo18> D4V|DE: evidentemente non è supportata
<glpiana> è widescreen o normale?
<D4V|DE> normale
<D4V|DE> sul winzozz quella risoluzione la uso tranquillamente
<glpiana> D4V|DE, prendi una schermata per cortesia, che non ho nvidia
<glpiana> !image | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<D4V|DE> ok
<Mauy> io un problema del genere l'ho risolto installando i driver sperimentali anzichè i proprietari
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://imagebin.org/154022
<glpiana> D4V|DE, prendi la schermata col menu aperto
<D4V|DE> delle risoluzioni?
<Mauy> ho il mio ormai famoso p3 che ha un disco sencondario da 800mb volevo formattarlo come swap e eliminare la partizione di swap dal disco principale come posso fare per far riconoscere al so la nuova partizione di swap in automatico???
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sì
<glpiana> Mauy, basta modificare fstab
<glpiana> Mauy, basta sapere che device è il disco in questione
<Mauy> grazie mi sono letto una guida ma non ci ho capito una mazza sono un niubbo
<Mauy> che disco è lo so
<glpiana> Mauy, e si chiama?
<Mauy> "/dev/sdb"
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/154023
<glpiana> Mauy, metti sudo fdisk -l    su apstebin
<glpiana> D4V|DE, clicca su detect display
<Mauy> non capisco scusa
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  non succede nulla...
<glpiana> Mauy, scrivi nel temrinale  sudo fdisk -l    e incolla su apstebin
<glpiana> !paste | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> D4V|DE, l'elenco è immutato?
<D4V|DE> già...
<D4V|DE> cmq nel file xorg.con non ci sta una lista di risoluzioni... è normale?
<Mauy> ok
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sì, è normale. clicca su savo to xorg.xonf e poi dai cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e se è cambiato metti su pastebin
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  è cambiato!!!
<D4V|DE> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610028/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, riavvia e torna che vediamo
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> glpiana, riavviato.. provo a vedere che risoluzioni ci sono?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sì
<D4V|DE> le stesse
<glpiana> D4V|DE, kdesu   o kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> D4V|DE, modifica in fondo come ho fatto io http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610030/
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610031/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ma sì, me lo avevi appena dato :)
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610032/
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  fatto.. salvo e riavvio tutto?
<D4V|DE> horizsync e vertrefresh devono rimanere con quei valori? non vorrei che al riavvio mi va il monitor in over range..
<glpiana> D4V|DE, fa vedere se hai fatto bene
<D4V|DE> glpiana,
<D4V|DE> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610034/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, son quelli che ha messo in automatico. male che vada si rimedia dopo
<glpiana> salva e riavvia
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> arrivoo
<Mauy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/610032/
<glpiana> Mauy, ora digita. cat /etc/fstab     e metti su pastebin
<D4V|DE> rieccomi
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ma?
<D4V|DE> tutto uguale a prima
<D4V|DE> nel pannello delle risoluzioni ci stanno sempre le stesse
<glpiana> D4V|DE, il gestore driver che altro ti propone?
<D4V|DE> solo il current (raccomandato)
<D4V|DE> e in basso dice questo driver è attivato ma non attualmente in uso...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, se lo levi che risoluzione hai?
<Mauy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/610036
<D4V|DE> se lo levo succede danno?
<D4V|DE> se faccio rimuovi posso attivarlo successivamente?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, tu hai avanzato hai detto?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, o hai installato nuovo?
<D4V|DE> installazione pulita
<glpiana> Mauy, sudo blkid /dev/sdb1
<massimo18> uhmmm scheda datata?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, da livecd?
<D4V|DE> usb...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, oki, ma live comuqnue?
<D4V|DE> sisi
<glpiana> D4V|DE, e la risoluzione all'atto dell'installazione com'era?
<D4V|DE> poi nn ricordo se avevo fatto partire prima la live
<D4V|DE> era 1024x768 se non ricordo male
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ce l'hai ancora sta usb?
<D4V|DE> si
<glpiana> D4V|DE, avvia conq uella e vieni qui (ovviamnete scegli prova ubuntu)
<Mauy> ok fatto
<D4V|DE> ok provo anke a cambiare risoluzione da li?
<glpiana> Mauy, che è uscito?
<D4V|DE> arrivo...
<Mauy> "/dev/sdb1 tipe="swap""
<glpiana> Mauy, sei su gnome?
<Mauy> si con unity 2d
<glpiana> Mauy, in un terminale: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<glpiana> Mauy, vai alla riga UUID=9382b5f6-561f-454e-886d-6b46f83b3d74 none            swap    sw              0       0
<glpiana> sostituisci UUID=9382b5f6-561f-454e-886d-6b46f83b3d74  con /dev/sdb1
<glpiana> Mauy, poi fa vedere il file
<ubuntu> glpiana: sono davide
<ubuntu> da live
<Mauy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/610042
<ubuntu> le risoluzioni sono 640x480 848x480 800x600 e 1024x768
<glpiana> ubuntu, lsmod   su pastebin
<ubuntu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610043/
<glpiana> ubuntu, xrandr che da?
<ubuntu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610044/
<glpiana> ubuntu, io proverei a tornare sulla tua installazione e a disinstallare i driver che hai messo. poi riavvii e vediamo che fa
<ubuntu> ok
<glpiana> perchè mi pare che xrandr dia risultati più interessanti
<ubuntu> vado e provo
<Mauy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/610042
<glpiana> Mauy, sostituisci sai che vuol dire?
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> Mauy, devi levare UUID=9382b5f6-561f-454e-886d-6b46f83b3d74 e mettere /dev/sdb1
<glpiana> Mauy, tu hai levato none che invece va lasciato
<Mauy> ops
<glpiana> Mauy, eh
<glpiana> si deve fare attenzione a far ste cose
<glpiana> bacchettati le ditine con un ramo nodoso
<Mauy> no è che avevo capito male petta che sto rifacendo
<glpiana> Mauy, si, e poi apro la finestra
<Mauy> ehehe
<Mauy> scus cliente
<D4V|DE> glpiana, sono dal netbook..
<D4V|DE> come immaginavo qualcosa doveva succedere...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, cioè?
<D4V|DE> si ferma alla schermata kubuntu.. con i pallini di caricamento fermi
<Mauy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/610052
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ah poco male, si rimedia. sai avviare in recovery?
<D4V|DE> ci provo
<glpiana> Mauy, dovrebbe andare. salva e riavvia
<Mauy> ok
<D4V|DE> glpiana, sono in recovery...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, scegli la console di root
<D4V|DE> ci sono...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_brutto
<D4V|DE> in mezzo mi appare error raw edid
<D4V|DE> drm edid block valid e cazzate varie
<D4V|DE> forcing panel scaling
<D4V|DE> nouveau 0000:02:00.0
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  non mi fa scrivere... si insediano sti messaggi tra me e il terminale
<glpiana> D4V|DE, cancella quel che hai scritto e premi invio
<glpiana> dopo un po' la smette coi messaggi
<D4V|DE> premo invio ma lui ricomincia
<D4V|DE> ma che schifo è...
<Mauy> perfetto lo swap è attivo sul disco dove volevo ora posso eliminare la swap dal disco principale e ridimensionare la partizione del so???
<glpiana> Mauy, prova, ma il disco da ridimensionar edeve essere smontato
<glpiana> D4V|DE, se no riesci a scrivere lì facciamo da live
<Mauy> ok avvio con la live
<D4V|DE> forse è meglio...
<zraider> ciao ragazzi avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<glpiana> D4V|DE, oki, dimmi quando ci sei
<glpiana> !aiuto  | zraider
<ubot-it> zraider: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<zraider> ok.....scusate
<zraider> dovrei mettere la scheda di rete in monitor mode ma non so come fare
<glpiana> zraider, non c'è supporto sui tentativi di crackare le reti e nemmeno se dici che lo fai per monitorare la tua rete, sorry
<glpiana> zraider, su gogol trovi xcomunque una marea di materiale
<zraider> è un comando come un altro del terminale
<zraider> almeno mi dite come abbassare la rete?
<glpiana> zraider, sì, ma abbiamo delle regole
<glpiana> zraider, sudo ifconfig PERIFERICA down
<D4V|DE> glpiana, sono da live..
<glpiana> zraider, sostituisci con wlan0 o eth1 o quel che è la tua
<glpiana> D4V|DE, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino segui fino a chroot compreso
<zraider> ok grazie
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  pure il grub noo che l'ho sistemato ieri :°°D
<glpiana> D4V|DE, non è per il grub, è la procedura del chroot
<glpiana> perchp scrivertela se c'è già scritta :D
<D4V|DE> ok
<glpiana> D4V|DE, dimmi quando sei in chroot
<D4V|DE> devo montare anke dev.. proc e sys?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, certo
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  ok sono chroot
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<D4V|DE> apro irc da live xkè dal netbook non posso copiarti i dati
<glpiana> D4V|DE,ok
<davide__> glpiana:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610060/
<glpiana> davide__, dallo senza asterisco ora
<glpiana> copia qui la riga
<glpiana> se c'è
<davide__> glpiana:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610061/
<davide__> impossibile.. inesistente..
<glpiana> davide__, e dove è sparito? se lo sarà portato via disinstallando i driver? mah
<glpiana> vabbè, rimediamo
<davide__> glpiana:  mi leggi? io sono qui...
<glpiana> davide__, ti sto anche scrivendo
<davide__> ok
<davide__> sapevo che finiva a formattazione oggi...
<glpiana> davide__, no, aspetta, volevo vedere che driver farti installare
<davide__> cmq se esiste un miracolo di driver proprietario alternativo che mi fa anke mantenere gli effetti grafici e quella beneamata risoluzione  sarebbe perfetti
<glpiana> davide__, è quello che sto cercando, porta pazienza un attimo
<davide__> ok
<glpiana> davide__, intanto proviamo a rimettere quelli di prima per vedere se torna com'era
<davide__> eh magari..
<glpiana> davide__, apt-get install nvidia-current
<davide__> glpiana:  sarebbero gli stessi che ho rimosso prima giusto?^
<glpiana> davide__, se prima avevi i 270 come mi hai detto sì
<davide__> ok
<davide__> glpiana:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610064/
<glpiana> davide__, oki, ora segui tutta la aprte finale della guida, da exit in poi
<glpiana> davide__, poi riavvia
<davide__> ok
<davide87_> glpiana, funge
<davide87_> ma va lento e frizza lo schermo
<glpiana> davide87_, come rpima o con risoluzione corretta?
<davide87_> si ma va lento
<davide87_> e a scatti
<davide87_> manco avessi una skeda viedeo sis integrata..
<glpiana> davide87_, oki, sei sempre su kde, vero?
<davide87_> si
<glpiana> davide87_, vai sul centro di controllo e leva gli effetti a kwin
<glpiana> in modo da riuscire a usarlo un pochetto
<davide87_> ah ecco sono senza driver proprietario attivo..
<glpiana> davide87_, dimmi quando hai fatto
<davide87_> glpiana,  ci siamo sono su driver aggiuntivi!!
<davide87_> e ce ne stanno 2
<davide87_> il current che avevo prima
<glpiana> davide87_, apri un terminale: lsmod | grep nvidia
<davide87_> e un supporto 3d sperimentale per schede nvidia
<glpiana> davide87_, dimmi se lo stiamo usando
<davide87_> provo quest'ultimo?
<davide87_> no non sto usando nessuno dei 2
<glpiana> davide87_, seguimiiiiiiiii
<glpiana> davide87_, quello che dice il gestore è fuffa
<glpiana> lsmod | greo nvidia
<glpiana> *grp
<davide87_> ah ok...
<glpiana> evaff
<glpiana> *grep
<glpiana> ooohhh
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> FloodBotIt1, ti caccio
<glpiana> davide87_, io sto aspettando l'output del comando
<davide87_> non da nessun output
<glpiana> davide87_, oki, quindi non lo sta usando. torna al gestore. qualcuno risulta installato?
<davide87_> nessuno dei 2
<glpiana> davide87_, lsmod | grep nouveau
<davide87_> posso scegliere quale attivare però
<davide87_> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/610068/
<glpiana> davide87_, oki, prova allora
<davide87_> quale dei 2?
<glpiana> davide87_, beh, visto che l'altro sai già che fa io proverei lo sperimentale (brrrr pauraaaaa)
<davide87_> appunto.. proverei lo sperimentale.. tanto ormai...
<davide87_> aahahaha
<davide87_> me ne assumo ogni responsabilità :°°°D
<davide87_> ok sto riavviando
<davide87_> glpiana,  ci vediamo sul netbook... :°°D
<glpiana> lol
<davide87_> di partire è partito
<davide87_> e risulta anke attivo.. ma vedo perfettamente i frame di ogni movimento del mouse...
<glpiana> davide87_, mmm...
<davide87_> la risoluzione massima è sempre quella 1024x768
<glpiana> davide87_, non so dirti. prova gli altri
<davide87_> quindi a sto punto farei un bel disattiva..
<davide87_> e rimetto quello che avevo
<davide87_> anzi sto vedendo che ho la possibilità di attivarli entrambi
<glpiana> davide87_, se attivi i current ti disattiva questi
<davide87_> ah ok
<davide87_> riavvio e vedremo
<davide87_> glpiana,  ora è perfettamente funzionante
<davide87_> e fluido
<glpiana> bien
<glpiana> davide87_, passa dalla mia segretaria per la fattura
<davide87_> uahuauhauh
<alnuovola> salve a tutti .
<davide87_> anche oggi le mie botte di adrenalina...
<Mauy> davide87_ psso chiederti che scheda hai
<davide87_> nvidia geforce 9800GT
<davide87_> glpiana,  quindi la risoluzione tengo questa?
<alnuovola> ho un problemino .. notebook eeepc inserisco pendrive e hd esterni tramite usb e nn monta la perferica
<alnuovola> ubuntu 10.10
<davide87_> non ci sono altre soluzioni?
<glpiana> davide87_, ah la risoluzione è ancora a balle
<alnuovola> però quando lancio lsusb mi vede la periferica ma nn la monta
<glpiana> davide87_, è come all'inizio in pratica?
<davide87_> si sempre 1024x768... abbastanza stretta x kde...
<glpiana> alnuovola, attacca una penna e scrivi nel temrinale dmesg | tail
<glpiana> davide87_, boh
<Mauy> no era solo perchè sul pc di mio fratello ho una 9500 gt e nessun problema!
<glpiana> Mauy, con che driver?
<xiaoy> come faccio a sapere a che pacchetto apprtiene un'applicazione con apt?
<Mauy> quelli sperimentali
<glpiana> xiaoy, dimmi quale
<glpiana> Mauy, ah, però a lui no andavano granchè
<Mauy> i proprietari non mi facevano vedere la risoluzione giusta
<davide87_> Mauy, sperimentali 3D?
<xiaoy> glpiana: gnome-volume-control-applet
<Mauy> si
<glpiana> xiaoy, a ok, ho capito -.-
<alnuovola> glpiana l'ho lanciato ma nn posso incollarti quello che c'è scritto dato che sto sul pc grande
<glpiana> xiaoy, digiti dpkg -S file        e lui ti dice il pacco
<glpiana> alnuovola, collegalo
<xiaoy> glpiana: grazie
<alnuovola> ok
<glpiana> alnuovola, o usa una chiavetta usb
<glpiana> pausa caffè ora
<glpiana> a dopo
<alnuovola> quit
<alnuovola> exit
<Mauy> davide87_, da cosa dici che non funzionano bene
<davide87_> va lentissimo
<Mauy> bho a me sembra che sul mio vadano ok
<davide87_> con gli sperimentali
<Mauy> come faccio a testarli
<MatteoR> Salve
<davide87_> glpiana,  grazie sempre di tutto cmq :D
<root> http://pastebin.com/v2dnkKGS
<root> glpiana ci sono
<davide87_> eppure ieri ero riuscito a settare 1280x1024 però con lo schermo scorrevole...
<davide87_> come se fosse zoommato
<Mauy> io hla 1280x1024
<Mauy> ma posso portarlo anche a 1600x1200 che è la max del monitor
<alnuvola> scusate per il nick
<Mauy> ricordo che dopo averla settata però ho riavviato se non si vedeva male
<Mauy> ora sto riavviando dopo aver messo la 1600x1200
<alnuvola_> glpiana hai ricevuto il link :)
<alnuvola_> sto combinando macelli assurdi
<Mauy> 1600x1200 funzionante dopo il riavvio
<davide87_> io spesso nn ci riuscivo xkè il monitor andava in over range
<davide87_> eppure con winzozz7 mi va perfettamente a 1280x1024
<davide87_> x questo mi rode...
<davide87_> xkè li deve fungere e qui no?
<Mauy> bhe ma se i driver sono giusti non dovrebbe consentirti di andare over range
<davide87_> secondo me c'entra la frequenza di aggiornamento
<Mauy> me la cambia lui a seconda della risoluzione
<davide87_> nelle impostazioni avanzate provavo a fare 1280x1024_60 e andava in over range
<davide87_> ho provato a settare 55 e funzionava
<davide87_> però con la fregatura che non era esteso il monitor
<Mauy> scusa ma guarda la frequenza in win
<davide87_> mi faceva vedere una parte come se fosse zommata e poi con il mouse mi andavo esplorando gli angoli
<davide87_> su win è di 60...
<Mauy> crt o lcd
<davide87_> crt
<Mauy> io crt 1280x1024 75 hz
<davide87_> dipende dal monitor
<Mauy> lo so
<davide87_> il mio è un vecchio olidata lcd da 17 circa...
<Mauy> ho un compaq v710
<alnuovola> glpiana sono dul pc fisso
<davide87_> se trovo un monitor con l'attacco moderno  (bianco)  magari wide screen a poco prezzo lo cambio
<alnuovola> hai letto il link che ti ho postato ???? ^_^
<Mauy> prova a cercare su internet risoluzioni e frequenze del tuo monitor
<alnuovola> abbi pazienza nn riesco a collegarmi con il grande
<D4V|DE> Mauy, manco so se trovo più info sul mio monitor....
<D4V|DE> :°°D
<Mauy> dimmi il modello esatto
<D4V|DE> asp ke leggo sul retro dato che davanti c'è solo scritto olidata..
<D4V|DE> l17ax
<D4V|DE> Mauy, 17" TFT LCD L17AX
<Mauy> petta ch cerco
<D4V|DE> ho trovato questo c'è tutto scritto http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=1642013
<Mauy> leggi qui http://blog.sfsoft.it/2010/12/26/configurare-il-monitor-olidata-l17ax-su-ubuntu/
<D4V|DE> geniale...
<D4V|DE> e se incollassi quel testo sul mio xorg.conf?
<Mauy> bho io non capisco una mazza di linux e solo una settimana che lo uso
<Mauy> prova ma fai un backup del tuo
<D4V|DE> glpiana, ci sei?
<airgnox> qlc è pratico di wine ?
<D4V|DE> airgnox, www.microsoft.com
<airgnox> lol
<airgnox> ma va va
<D4V|DE> più pratici di loro...
<D4V|DE> auuhahauuha
<airgnox> se tento di installare un gioco da cd ed eseguo l'exe mi dice che non è possibile eseguirlo con wine
<D4V|DE> ti consiglierei tenere una partizione winzozz x giocare
<Mauy> D4V|DE, ma mi dici come testare la video per win ho diversi software ma per linux no
<airgnox> D4v|de , l'ho ma vorrei fare funzionare i giochi su ubuntu per migrare completamente
<D4V|DE> airgnox, le soluzioni ci sono ma io preferirei usare gli exe sul winzozz... date a cesare quel che è di cesare...
<airgnox> vabbè ma è una palla avere il dual boot
<Mauy> bhe per quanto ne so io linux non è il massimo per i giochi meglio win
<D4V|DE> beh lo vedresti ugualmente per la scelta dei kernel... tanto vale....
<airgnox> bha io ho visto girarci bene un bel po' di giochi
<glpiana> airgnox, ti da un messaggio di errore che parla dell'executable bit?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ci sono
<airgnox> glpiana : leggo bene un secondo
<glpiana> alnuovola, arivo
<D4V|DE> glpiana, questo link parla del mio monitor e di xorg.conf che ne pensi? http://blog.sfsoft.it/2010/12/26/configurare-il-monitor-olidata-l17ax-su-ubuntu/
<airgnox> glpiana : dice che il file exe non è marcato come exeguibile...
<airgnox> glpiana : si exectuable bit
<D4V|DE> glpiana, l'hai visto il link?
<glpiana> airgnox, dovresti mettere la spunta all'eseguibilità, ma da cd non puoi farlo
<glpiana> airgnox, mi sa che devi copiarti il contenuto del cd
<glpiana> D4V|DE, prova a copiarlo nel file xorg.conf
<glpiana> D4V|DE, fatti una copia di xorg.conf attuale
<D4V|DE> come si fa a fare una copia di backup?
<D4V|DE> ed eventualmente a tirarla fuori in caso di imprevisti?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<glpiana> D4V|DE, per rimettere a posto inverti i nomi
<airgnox> glpiana  :quidni da cd non posso fare nulla mi tocca copiarlo da qualche parte?
<glpiana> airgnox, prova, ma potrebbe impedirti di mettere la psunta
<glpiana> *spunta
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  facendo sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup salvo una copia attuale giusto?
<glpiana> alnuovola, digita mount
<glpiana> D4V|DE, scusa scusa, cp non mv
<D4V|DE> ok
<alnuovola> cioè inserisco la pendrive e digito mount nel terminale
<glpiana> alnuovola, non l'hai già inserita per passarmi il paste di prima?
<Mauy> glpiana : ho marcato un file come eseguibile ma quando cerco di aprirlo con wine cari ca un po e poi non fa nulla
<alnuovola> l 'ho levata
<alnuovola> ^_^
<glpiana> Mauy, beh non è detto che vada per forza la roba di windows
<alnuovola> inserisco e lancio quindi ??'
<glpiana> alnuovola, rimettila :D
<Mauy> ok
<alnuovola> fatto
<glpiana> alnuovola, e mi ridai anche dmesg | tail
<glpiana> Mauy, guarda sul sito winehq.org   che ha un database di applicazioni
<Mauy> bhe stavo solo facendo delle prove comunque guardo grazie
<alnuovola> http://pastebin.com/V8qGjkQ
<glpiana> alnuovola, Unknown Paste ID!
<glpiana> controllal'indirizzo
<alnuovola> http://pastebin.com/V8qGjkxQ
<alnuovola> gh
<glpiana> alnuovola, oki, dai mount   e pastebinna
<D4V|DE> glpiana, sto salvando tutto così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610085/
<D4V|DE> va bene?
<alnuovola> nn so perchè ma penso sia grave
<alnuovola> http://pastebin.com/X19nt5Q3
<glpiana> D4V|DE, a dir la verità potevi anche solo provare a cmabire i valori dei refresh rate
<glpiana> D4V|DE, alemno non c'eran menate di nome del monitor etc etc
<glpiana> alnuovola, non è grave. non è niente di male epr ora
<D4V|DE> boh almeno così lo rileva meglio... ma così è giusto?
<glpiana> alnuovola, digita: cat /etc/fstab
<glpiana> D4V|DE, prova. mica sono un pc :)
<D4V|DE> ok... ci rivedremo sul netbook tanto lo so....
<D4V|DE> :°°D
<glpiana> lol
<D4V|DE> ok sto riavviando
<D4V|DE> mentre riavvio reciterò un atto di dolore e 3 ave marie
<alnuovola> http://pastebin.com/fcBGLPmC
<alnuovola> è grave ???
<glpiana> alnuovola, come immaginavo :D
<alnuovola> glpiana il tuo medico di fiducua
<alnuovola> cioè cosa
<glpiana> alnuovola, digita: sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<Mauy> glpiana: ti darei un bacio se fossi una bella ragazza grazie a te sono riuscito a mettere utorrent e quindi poi provero col programma di fatturazione che secondo winehd è supportato
<glpiana> alnuovola, e tieni lì quello che esce
<glpiana> alnuovola, poi dai: gksu gedit /etc/fstab            se sei su gnome
<glpiana> Mauy, ;)
<Mauy> eheh
<glpiana> alnuovola, sostituisci /dev/sda1 con UUID= seguito da quello che è uscito dal comando di prima
<glpiana> alnuovola, o poi fa vedere
<alnuovol1> /dev/sda1: UUID="5e4e21e8-c654-4as4-c47b774dc8e1" TYPE="ext4"
<D4V|DE> EVVAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<D4V|DE> :D
<glpiana> alnuovol1, oki, ora dentro a fstab
<glpiana> D4V|DE, funzia?
<D4V|DE> dopo il riavvio se n'è andato in 1280x1024 di DEFAULT!!!!!!
<D4V|DE> evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<glpiana> D4V|DE, se va bene quel file salvatelo e tienilo con gelosia
<D4V|DE> me lo porterò nella tomba sto file!!!
<D4V|DE> auahuuaauhauh
<glpiana> lol
<massimo18> O_O
<alnuovol1> nn mi fa andare
<D4V|DE> grazie 1000 sempre e comunque! :D
<glpiana> alnuovol1, dove? come? ma sopratuttto chi?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, :)
<alnuovol1> che devo fare andare nella directory fstab
<e-DIO-t> mmh ma dpkg-reconfigure slapd non chiede piu' username e password dell'amministratore di ldap e dell'utente dello stesso?
<glpiana> alnuovol1, directory fstab?
<e-DIO-t> [e a dire il vero, manco il dominio mi chiede]
<glpiana> alnuovol1, allora seguimi con attenzione che facciamo cose delicate e rischi che si sminchi tutto
<alnuovol1> glpiana ora che cosa faccio per montare la mia pendrive
<alnuovol1> ok
<glpiana> alnuovol1, vabbè se vai per more...
<glpiana> alnuovol1, sei su gnome?
<alnuovol1> si
<glpiana> alnuovol1, hai dato gksu gedit /etc/fstab ?
<alnuovol1> no ora lo faccio
<alnuovol1> ok
<alnuovol1> si è aperto metto il codice uuid
<glpiana> alnuovol1, vedi che c'è scritto /dev/sdb1?
<alnuovol1> si
<glpiana> alnuovol1, cancella /dev/sdb1 e metti al suo posto: UUID=5e4e21e8-c654-4as4-c47b774dc8e1
<D4V|DE> ora non funzionano più gli effetti grafici ma da quanto ho capito non andavano già da prima di quest'ultima modifica al xorg.conf...
<D4V|DE> idee?
<D4V|DE> :°D
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sicuro che non vadano? sono attivi nel centro di controllo? lsmod | grep nvidia che dice?
<alnuovol1> nn devo mettere le apici
<glpiana> alnuovol1, no, non servono
<D4V|DE> dice nvidia              10709116  41
<glpiana> alnuovol1, poi fammi vedere il contenuto del file
<glpiana> D4V|DE, glxinfo | grep render
<alnuovol1> salvio e riavvio
<glpiana> alnuovol1, no, fai vedere
<alnuovol1> cosa
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> fstab!
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610087/
<D4V|DE> lo installo?
<glpiana> mica che hai fatto male e non si riavvia e poi è colpa mia
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<alnuovol1> montata glpiana grazie mille assaissime
<alnuovol1> ^_^
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  fatto riavvio?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, no, dai il comando di prima: glxinfo | grep render
<D4V|DE> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610088/
<D4V|DE> sembrano cose positive...
<D4V|DE> :°D
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sì infatti, no vedo perchè gli effetti non debbano andare
<D4V|DE> riavvio?
<glpiana> apri sto centro di controllo e controlla
<glpiana> D4V|DE, riavvi de che? mica abbiamo fatto niente
<D4V|DE> ma porco gheddafi...
<D4V|DE> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610091/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, un attimo
<D4V|DE> ok
<glpiana> D4V|DE, inantanto edita /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<D4V|DE> l'ho aperto con kate...
<D4V|DE> poi?
<glpiana> un attimo
<glpiana> D4V|DE, aggiungi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610097/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, poi salva, chiudi la sessione e riaprila e vediamo se va.
<D4V|DE> lo metto in fondo?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, se non dovesse andare, passi in console con ctrl+alt+f1  editi il file con sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf e cancelli le righe che hai aggiunto
<glpiana> D4V|DE, penso sia indifferente il dove
<D4V|DE> fatto
<D4V|DE> riavvio il sistema?
<D4V|DE> riavvio và
<D4V|DE> fatto
<D4V|DE> ma la situazione è invariata...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, cambia qualcosa?
<glpiana> boh
<glpiana> leva quelle righe allora
<D4V|DE> ok
<glpiana> io ora stacco
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> -.-
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, vorrei configurare la wi-fi brandcom
<carlo74> da quando installato 11,04 bluethoo non funzionaa piu
<carlo74> c'è un anima pia che mi puo dare una dritta grazie
<paolaccio> salve a tutti, non riesco ad installare MOONLIGHT...ho meglio me lo installa ma non accade nulla
<giordano> salve come posso attivare la mia scheda wi-fi?
<paolaccio> giordano: si più preciso
<giordano> ho una scheda brancom wi-fi ho provato a installare i pachetti ma non  la rileva
<e-DIO-t> brancom?
<paolaccio> giordano:   prova a dare un occhiata qui      forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,331561.msg2544044.html
<paolaccio> claudinux: ciao hai un idea per fare andare moonlight?
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta a riattivare gli effetti grafici dopo una modifica al xorg.conf?
<giordano> come posso vedere il modello della mia bradcom
<kodamino> ciao, problema di wirless dopo instalazione del 10.04 su un hp dv2000...
<Steeler> giordano, che sarebbe la bradcom ?
<giordano> Broadcom
<Steeler> giordano, che cos'è ?
<giordano> una scheda wi-fi
<Steeler> giordano, come è attaccata?
<giordano> è all'interno del netbook
<carlo74> da quando ho installato ubuntu 11.04 non funziona piu la penna del bluetooth qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<giordano> ho provato ad installar i driver da gestore pacchetti scrivendo Broadcom, ma non va.
<kodamino> ciao, problema di wireless dopo instalazione del 10.04 su un hp dv2000... qualcuno ne sa qualcosa ??
<krat_> salve a tutti
<krat_> ho un problema con amsn, praticamente quando lo riduco ad icona sparisce tutto e non riesco ad aprire più la finestra come faccio a far visualissare l'icona?
<krat_> mi è saltata una ',' perdonatemi
<yankee> come faccio a sapere se sto usando ubuntu a 32 o 64 bit?
<Matt_91> yankee: da terminale: uname -a
<yankee> 2.6.38-8-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 05:17:09 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux è una 64bit?
<filo1234> no
<Matt_91> yankee: 32
<luca230103> buonasera
<luca230103> ragazzi su amd 3800 con 1 gb di ram conviene la 11.04 a 32bit o 64?
<luca230103> c sono operatori?
<akis24> sera
<Steeler> luca230103, 32bit
<Matt_91> scusate, dovrei montare una partizione NTFS ma mi da questo errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610194/ e non ho windows ovviamente :)
<Matt_91> ok, forse ho risolto con ntfsfix
<heila> ciao ragazzi ho appena aggiornato ubunto all 11.4 ma al riavvio non parte viene schermata nera con tutte scritte nere...che faccio?
<heila> scritte bianche scusate
<heila> sono disperato devo lavorare e non posso come faccio?
<K99Brain> heila, e che dicono le scritte bianche?
<heila> ma tutta roba strana con scritto a fianco sulla destra ok...è un elenco ...ma ad un certo punto si blocca e non va piu nulla
<heila> ce nesuno?
<filo1234> 20:34 < K99Brain> heila, e che dicono le scritte bianche?
<heila> ma tutta roba strana.....e un elenco di roba con scrito a fianco ok in ogni riga
<K99Brain> heila, e si blocca dove? su che scritta?
<K99Brain> quale è l'ultimo messaggio?
<K99Brain> senza info la vedo dura aiutarti
<heila> heh bella domanda ora sono a casa di un amico.....e non ho il pc
 * xfire78xx sera :)
<alnuovola> buonasera
<alnuovola> ho installato ubuntu su eee pc 1001px
<alnuovola> ho tutto funzionante tranne il microfono interno
<alnuovola> e come se nn desse segnali di vita
<alnuovola> ho provato a cercare con google
<alnuovola> e ho trovato che bisogna modificare alsa-base.conf
<alnuovola> però ho paura di fare un guaio
<alnuovola> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano
<faramir_> salve
<Scan_> buonasera
<faramir_> posso usare gnu invce di unity su ubuntu 11.04'
<faramir_> ?
<faramir_> SORRY
<filo1234> faramir_: ? forse intendi gnome
<faramir_> gnome
<faramir_> sì gnome
<filo1234> faramir_: al login scegli ubuntu classico
<faramir_> l'ho scaricato e installato ma riavviando mi ricompare unity
<faramir_> al login no nmi compare niente
<Scan_> faramir_gnome 2 di defoult quando inserisci la password al login
<Scan_> in basso alla finestra
<filo1234> faramir_: ti compare sotto quando cliecchi sul tuo nome
<faramir_> allora
<faramir_> riavvio
<Scan_> sotto la pass puoi selezionare quello che vuoi
<faramir_> compare la finestra di login
<filo1234> eh
<faramir_> clicco sul mio nome
<faramir_> e compare l'opzione?
<Scan_> sotto a tutto questo che dici
<Scan_> c'e' l'opzione
<faramir_> ok provo subito
<faramir_> poi
<faramir_> per cancellare la lista dei file recenti e di qelli scaricati con unity come si fa?
<Scan_> faramir ti metto un link in pvt io ho usato quello
<faramir_> grazie
<Scan_> perche' sento un fruscio in sotto fondo quando utilizzo vlc
<Scan_> e se mentre quardo un film lo fermo quando riparto non sento piu' l'audio
<Scan_> ho provato a cambiare il modulo d'uscita ma tolgo il fruscio ma perdo lo stesso l'audio dopo l a pausa
<Franz80> ho un problema serio! dopo l'aggiornamento al 11.04 sono spariti i menu e i tasti per la chiusura delle finestre. Posso accedere solo al desktop! Qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<Scan_> Franz80 alt+f2 e poi unity --reset
<Scan_> prova con questo
<Scan_> piu' di questo non so!
<Franz80> non mi funziona alt+f2... forse perchè lavoro da remoto ma potrei creare in file di testo e renderlo eseguibile... ma cosa succede con unity --reset? non cancella i documenti?
<miscus> salve
<miscus> quesito su evolution posta in entrata funziona ok con out.alice.it mentre posta in uscita non trova il server
<miscus> ho impostato out.alice.it
<filo1234> miscus: hai telecom come provider?
<miscus> si
<miscus> no anzi
<miscus> teletu
<filo1234> miscus: prova ad inserire in uscite smpt il server di teletu
<filo1234> miscus: dovrebbe essere smtp.teletu.it:587  e devi impostare "autenticazione sicura"  TLS
<miscus> filo: ok devo andarlo a cercare provo poi ti diro
<Faramir_> ciao
<Faramir_> grazie,tutto  a posto
<filo1234> miscus: altrimenti prova anche con quello di alice out.alice.it:587 sempre con autenticazione user e password
<Faramir_> oltretutto ho un pc a 64 bit con più di 2 Gb di ram e andava piano con unity
<filo1234> miscus: nome utente devi metterlo completo nome@alice.it
<Faramir_> con gnome è tornato una scheggia
<Franz80> come faccio a tornare a gnome? sono bloccato anche io!
<miscus> filo: ok provo
<Scan_> Faramir e si!
<filo1234> Franz80: dai il comando da terminale allora se sei in remoto
<Faramir_> altra domanda
<Faramir_> scusate se sono una palla
<Faramir_> per installare open office 3.3
<Faramir_> scarico il tar.gz e lo estraggo
<Faramir_> ma se faccio partire lo script non parte niente
<Faramir_> dove baglio?
<Faramir_> sbaglio
<filo1234> !sorgenti | Faramir_
<ubot-it> Faramir_: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<filo1234> Faramir_: lo sbaglio è gia solo quello di usare programmi che non sono nei repository
<Faramir_> capito
<Franz80> non accedo al terminale ma uso un file di testo eseguibile! ho provato così e si è impallato! non mi ha apportato alcuna modifica!
<Faramir_> ma nei repository la versione 3.3 non c'è
<Faramir_> ok ne farò a meno
<filo1234> Faramir_: infatti non c'è perchè non è stato testato
<Faramir_> va bene
<Faramir_> installo la 3.2 allora
<filo1234> se prorpio vuoi segui la guida per installazione da sorgenti
<Faramir_> libre office mi dà dei problemi
<filo1234> proprio*
<Faramir_> non mi azzardo
<Faramir_> uso il pc per lavoro, mi piace averlo in ordine ma poi mi fermo lì
<Faramir_> libre office non è interamente compatibile con open office
<Faramir_> purtroppo
<Faramir_> ma dico io
<Faramir_> never touch a running system
<Faramir_> sono stato una bestia a fare l'avanzamento
<Franz80> filo1234:  non accedo al terminale ma uso un file di testo eseguibile! ho provato così e si è impallato! non mi ha apportato alcuna modifica!
<Faramir_> buonanotte a tutti e grazie ancora
<miscus> filo: grande ha funzionato era semplicemente alice.it
<miscus> filo: cioè senza "out" davanti o "in" davanti
<miscus> filo1234: grazie
<filo1234> miscus: ?
<miscus> filo: cioè è andato bene grazie delsupporto
<filo1234> cioè non vuole out.alice.it ma solo alice.it?
<miscus> filo .si
<miscus> filo: si
<filo1234> miscus: bah mi è nuova questa ma vabè buono a sapersi
<miscus> filo: remember io ho teletu
<Franz80> come posso ripristinare gnome, visto che non riesco a ripristinare unity?
<filo1234> miscus: ma hai trovato qualche guida?
<miscus> filo: no ho fatto un tentativo automatico me lo chiedeva evolution ad un certo punto...
<miscus> filo: poi ho notato che funzionava ed era impostato così "bah"
<filo1234> Franz80: ma non puoi andare su quel pc?
<Takky> Ok... Finalmente ci sono!
<Franz80> filo1234: sono collegato da remoto... è il pc dei suoceri
<filo1234> Franz80: si ma voglio dire non è che sia nell'altra stanza???
<Franz80> è a 1200 km!
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> Franz80: accesso ssh puoi?
<Takky> Franz80: sei collegato in WiFi quindi? XD
<miscus> altro problemino.... ho installato ed uso con somma soddisfazione ubuntu per netbook in una partizione da 6 Gb ad hoc
<miscus> il problema è che ho quasi esaurito i 6 Gb
<filo1234> Franz80: ma non puoi aprire nulla?
<miscus> e non so come liberare spazio
<Franz80> posso cliccare col tasto destro sul desktop! non so cosa sia ssh!
<filo1234> Franz80: allora dal desktop puoi fare un lanciatore
<filo1234> e apri il terminale
<Franz80> si
<filo1234> gnome-termnal
<filo1234> gnome-terminal
<Franz80> come lo apro il terminale dal lanciatore?
<filo1234> fai un lanciatore e nel comando ci metti gnome-terminal
<miscus> problemino.... ho installato ed uso ubuntu per netbook in una partizione da 6 Gb ad hoc che ora risulta piena. E' possibile? Come posso liberare spazio?
<Franz80> fatto!
<filo1234> miscus: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<filo1234> Franz80: ora prova con uniti --reset
<filo1234> unity --reset
<Franz80> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp' unity-panel-service: nessun processo trovato e poi un numero infinito di righe di  comandi!
<filo1234> Franz80: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<filo1234> Franz80: probabilmente non ha finito l'aggiornamento
<miscus> filo: strano 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<miscus> filo: forse non è servito
<filo1234> miscus: ?
<filo1234> miscus: ma solo l'autoremove ha dato quello
<filo1234> gli altri hanno ripulito, non so quanto ma hanno ripulito
<Franz80> filo1234: stà installando... appena fatto ti avviso!
<filo1234> miscus: df -h
<miscus> filo: si
<miscus> s
<miscus> filo: si solo quello
<filo1234> miscus: puoi anche cancellare qualche kernel se ne hai
<miscus> filo: fatto cioè sono le vecchie revisioni superate?
<filo1234> si
<miscus> filo: con quale comando verifico lo spazio libero su HD
<Franz80> filo1234: fatto! sono di nuovo al terminale... che devo fare?
<filo1234> Franz80: prova a riavviare
<filo1234> miscus: df -h
<miscus> filo: ora disp 949 Mb meglio che niente grazie
<filo1234> miscus: hai cancellato qualche kernel?
<filo1234> o meglio disinstallato
<filo1234> miscus: altrimenti devi iniziarti a vedere quali siano i file più grandi e cominciare a cancellare qualcosa :p
<miscus> filo: penso di si sono andato nel gestore dei pacchetti e i kernel delle vecchie revisioni li ho tolti
<filo1234> miscus: uhm non è che hai tolto anche quella in uso?
<filo1234> :D
<miscus> filo: naaaa :-)
<miscus> filo: quando si avvia mi dice la versione ho scritto le precedenti e cancellato solo quelle
<filo1234> miscus: ls .thumbnail
<miscus> filo: che è?
<filo1234> un comando
<miscus> filo: provo
<filo1234> li dentro hai altre 2 directory normal e non ricordo
<filo1234> in cui ci sono in cache delle immagini
<filo1234> che puoi ripulire
<miscus> filo: rivo asp.
<filo1234> hem scusa
<filo1234> ls .thumbnails
<miscus> filo: impossibile accedere file o directory inseistente ?!?!?
<filo1234> ls .thumbnails
<filo1234> mancava una s
<miscus> filo: risposta file normal
<filo1234> ls .thumbnails/file/
<miscus> filo: anzi fail normal
<filo1234> vabè quello
<filo1234> ls .thumbnails/fail
<Franz80> filo1234: non è cambiato niente!
<miscus> filo: risposta gnome - thumbnail-factory
<Franz80> no menu, no comandi per chiudere le finestre, schermo bloccato a 4:3 invece che 16:9... e solo accesso al desktop
<Franz80> può centrare la cancellazione di compiz?
<filo1234> miscus: ascolta vedi un po se dentro quelle dir hai delle foto o immagini puoi cancellarle
<filo1234> miscus: anche nella normal
<filo1234> miscus: puoi anche farlo da grafica elimini e poi svuoti il cestino
<filo1234> Franz80: ovvio che si
<filo1234> perchè l'hai cancellato?
<miscus> filo: ho capito vado e provvedo
<filo1234> miscus: anche la cache di firefox puoi pulire
<Franz80> mi aiuti a ripristinarlo? non so nemmeno cosa sia, mio suocero pensava che i problemi derivassero da quello!
<filo1234> miscus: cheè in ~/.mozilla
<filo1234> !compiz
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<miscus> filo: ah bene
<miscus> filo: ranzo tutto?
<filo1234> miscus: che??
<filo1234> miscus: da dove?
<miscus> filo: da mozzilla
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> solo la cache
<miscus> filo: scherzo dai
<filo1234> Franz80: sudo apt-get install compiz
<miscus> filo: hahah paura è?
<filo1234> miscus: io? cacchi tuoi!
<filo1234> lol
<miscus> filo: lol grande
<Franz80> filo1234:stò procedendo step by step ma visto che ne sai molte forse sai anche come evitare che ogni volta che davo accedere con desktop remoto il pc destinazione chieda al suocero di autorizzarmi l'accesso?
<filo1234> Franz80: comunque io ho appena disinstallato compiz e non è successo niente, quindi probabilmente non c'entra nulla
<Franz80> merda!
<filo1234> Franz80: nella configurazione desktop remoto devi impostare l'accesso senza la conferma
<Franz80> ok... sai come accederci da terminale?
<filo1234> uhm spe
<filo1234> Franz80: prova a lanciare vino-preferences
<Franz80> grande! ora cosa mi consigli di fare... ho lanciato sudo apt-get install compiz... resetto o è meglio eseguire la procedura completa che mi hai inviato col link?
<filo1234> lascialo fare male non gli fa
<Franz80> non posso scaricare compiz-check perche non ho il link per chrome sul desktop! è importante o vado avanti?
<filo1234> lascia perdere
<filo1234> bastava solo sudo apt-get install compiz
<filo1234> Franz80: spetta fammi pensare
<Franz80> è ritornato il menu!!! grande! grazie mille! ora devo riuscire a rimettere gnome altrimenti mio suocero si impalla ancora!
<filo1234> Franz80: ascolta
<filo1234> da terminale  metacity --replce; gnome-panel
<filo1234> vediamo cosa ne esce fuori
<filo1234> Franz80: ?
<Franz80> stà elaborando...
<filo1234> uhm mi sa che si è bloccato
<filo1234> i comandi erano da dare insieme eh
<filo1234> cioè era uno unico
<Franz80> probabilmente hai ragione, riavvio!
<filo1234> Franz80: sto facendo una prova e vediamo
<Franz80> il mio non riparte più... magari si è solo spento e mi serve qualcuno che schiacci il tasto di avvio a distanza... ma ora dormono tutti! stò continuando a provare ma non mi collega in remoto
<filo1234> uhm
<filo1234> allora test terminati mi sa
<filo1234> Franz80: comunque se il problema è unity puoi rimuoverlo e vedere se funzia gnome classico
<filo1234> l'ho provato io ora e funzia
<filo1234> sudo apt-get remove --purge unity
<filo1234> e riavvii
<Franz80> può essere quello il problema! da remoto rallenta moltissimo , da continui errori di grafica ed inoltre lo schermo è ridotto a 4:3 e non c'è verso di cambiarlo
<Franz80> ma il problema più serio è che mio suocero non sa usare la nuova interfaccia e combina un mucchio di casini!
<jofor> riavvi in recovery mode
<Franz80> non riparte più... mi sa che devo provarci domani quando si alzano i suoceri!
<jofor> e poi riconfigura xorg
<jofor> mi pare ci sia anche una opzione di risprisno della shell
<Franz80> domani sera ti ribecco se sono di nuovo in crisi?
<jofor> sempre da recovery
<filo1234> Franz80: spe che forse ho un'altra ideuccia
<jofor> basta riavviare il sistema
<filo1234> jofor: è in remoto
<filo1234> che recovery
<adam___> ciao ragazzi ho problemi per come mettere in monidor mode
<jofor> in assistenza remota?
<filo1234> Franz80: no nada...
<adam___> non riesco a metterla in monitor mi rimane su manage
<filo1234> adam___: a cosa ti serve mettre la scheda in monitor scusa?
<jofor> usa teamviewer
<filo1234> jofor: uhmmmm usa gia vino
<filo1234> jofor: il problema è che non ha nulla sul desktop
<adam___> devo fare una tesi sullo sniffing e quindi devo fare anche la prova pratica
<filo1234> adam___: si cerca su google, qui non diamo supporto per queste cose
<adam___> chiedevo solo un favore
<filo1234> e poi non è detto che la scheda possa andare in monitor
<adam___> in che senso?
<filo1234> nel senso che molte schede non funzionano in monitor, può dipendere dalla scheda o dai driver
<adam___> e come dovrei fare per sistemarla
<Franz80> filo1234: io non speravo nemmeno di riuscire a ripristinare i menu quindi ti ringrazio e domani faccio un test col comando che mi hai consigliato! se ci sei domani sera ti faccio sapere com'è andata!
<filo1234> eh se non fa non fa
<filo1234> prendi un'altra scheda
<filo1234> in ogni caso devi prima buttarla giu e poi metterla in monitor con iwconfig
<adam___> ma domanda....io sono entrato in ubuntu da poco....la procedura e simile anche per windows
<filo1234> sudo iwconfig nome_scheda mode monitor
<adam___> e per windows ce un metodo?
<filo1234> e che ne so
<filo1234> questo è un canale di supporto Ubuntu
<adam___> certo era per chiedere
<filo1234> certo ma vanno fatte richieste inerenti al topic
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-20
<indy__> buonasera a tutte e a  tutti
<indy__> che si dice? ci si DISTRUGGE a suon di unity contro gnome3? :)
<seawolf> we indy__ passa a kde e non dorai mai più fare questi paragoni... è il massimo di tutto !!!
<indy__>  seawolf hahaha me l'aspettavo :)
<seawolf> forse non sei utente così evuluto,ed hai il non bisogno di trovarti un desktop già pronto,alla stregua di quelli che equivalgono internet con fecebook ?
<seawolf> comunque ben vengano questi ceffi,altrimenti sarei in bolla :D
<seawolf> bho,ah sto punto beccati uno smatr phone,perché del vero linux "ubuntu" ha poco a che fare
<luther> ciao a tutti ammazza quanti in linea a quest'ora!!
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<fritz91> buongiorno, vorrei modificare impostare ubuntu come sistema operativo predefinito, ho cercato nei forum e moldi parlano di dare questo comando: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst_backup, che però a me non va
<glpiana> fritz91, e ti credo. avrà qualche anno il post che ahi letto
<glpiana> fritz91, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<fritz91> ottimo XD
<fritz91> 11.04, però ho usato wubi, non so se può essere un problema
<glpiana> fritz91, usare wubi è di per sè un problema
<glpiana> fritz91, ma usando wubi hai in avvio il bootloader di windows se non erro
<fritz91> sì credo che sia quello
<glpiana> fritz91, io sul bootloader di windows non o aiutarti. e la cosa è anche off topic imho
<fritz91> avevo provato a non usare wubi, ma all'avvio mi ignorava completamente ubuntu
<fritz91> ah ok, come non detto, scusate
<glpiana> fritz91, ma sul forum non trovi nulla al riguardo?
<fritz91> sì già ho visto
<fritz91> ma a parte post di anni fa
<glpiana> fritz91, cerca su gogol come si imposta il bootloader di windows
<fritz91> okok
<fritz91> grazie mille ora controllo, grazie mille
<Odo> Giorno
<rick1> buongiorno. info. utilizzo filezilla per trasferire file su di un server. purtroppo però, nonostante il setup al massimo dell upload, non vado oltre 30-35kb. qualcuno sa darmi un'indicazione? grazie
<rick1> ok buonagiornata
<eddigei> giorno
<Alfasus> salve, sto consultanto il sito di quattroruote e per vederne alcune parti è necessario installare il plugin (per firefox) "application/x-shockwave-flash" che non trova. Ho cercato di installarlo manualmente, ma ricevo il msg "Canale «natty-partner» sconosciuto".
<glpiana> Alfasus, in un terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fritz91> prometto che dopo questa non vi disturbo più
<fritz91> devo riuscire a risolvere un problema con i driver della scheda video nvidia
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/610499/
<fritz91> ho scaricato il pacchetto dato i permessi e tutto ma non appena parte l'installazione, questa si interrompe e mi da http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610500/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash gnash-common
<glpiana> Alfasus, quando termina dai: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> fritz91, ma non puoi installare dal gestore?
<fritz91> non so se era utile o necessario farlo ma ho ripetuto tutto dopo aver premuto alt+ctrl+f1 ma succedeva la stessa cosa
<mario__> buongiorno a tutti
<fritz91> sì, ma quando riavvio mi dice che c'è stato un problema e viene utilizzata la grafica minima
<fritz91> alle volte non mi da neanche l'errore e rimane la schermata del login letterale (credo si chiami così)
<glpiana> fritz91, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<fritz91> 11.04
<fritz91> uso il kernel precedente, non so se ricordi il problema, ma succede anche con quello più recente
<glpiana> fritz91, no non ricordo. usi il kernel precedente perchè?
<fritz91> il problema con la chiavetta internet, ah vero...francesco91...
<Alfasus> glpiana, OK grazie. Funziona. Quando occorre reinstallare il plugin?
<glpiana> Alfasus, non ndrebbe reinstallato, a meno di installare sopra gnash swfcodec et similia che fanno conflitto
<Alfasus> glpiana, non funzionava nemmeno prima che installassi gnash. L'installazione di gnash è stato un mio tentativo di fare funzionare le cose.  Ora vedo il contenuto mostrato dal plugin, ma passandoci sopra i mouse lascia una scia colorata rendendolo illegilbile. Si può eliminare questa scia?
<glpiana> Alfasus, boh, non ne ho diea, non so neanche cosa stai visualizzando
<glpiana> *idea
<Alfasus> glpiana, la videata comprende una parte in cui viene mostrato il contenuto prodotto da shockwave (in pratica sono pagine della rivista quattroruote, un po' come se vedessi delle pagine pdf) ed è solo su  questa parte che il mose lascia la scia-
<Dig_64bit> salve a tutti. i programmi nati per i386 posso installarlo sul 64bit?
<fritz91> glpiana, ho anche provato a rimuovere i driver nouveau ma da sempre lo stesso problema
<glpiana> fritz91, allora da livecd andava? immagino di sì perchè l'hai installata
<fritz91> glpiana, ehm, a dire il vero non l'ho usato il livecd, l'ho installato direttamente mi dava dei problemi e ho ripiegato per wubi
<glpiana> fritz91, quando una live da problemi forse è il caso di fermars
<glpiana> *fermarsi
<fritz91> glpiana, mmh capisco, ma premendo ctrl+alt+f1 si esce da server X (perdona l'ignoranza)?
<glpiana> fritz91, no, si passa a tty ma X rimane avviato
<glpiana> fritz91, con sudo service gdm stop fermi X
<fritz91> glpiana, ok e per riavviarlo??
<fritz91> a sto punto faccio una prova
<glpiana> fritz91, con sudo service gdm start   o restart
<fritz91> glpiana, ok grazie vediamo cosa ne viene fuori
<fritz91_> ok non sono in grado...meglio lasciar perdere
<fritz91_> glpiana, ci rinuncio...grazie per l'aiuto comunque
<glpiana> fritz91_, mi ripeti perchè usi il kernel vecchio?
<fritz91_> con quello nuovo la chiavetta huawei e156g non viene rilevata correttamente, o meglio viene rilevata come modem e tutto però nel gestore connessioni non è possibile utilizzarla
<glpiana> ah ok
<fritz91_> glpiana, cosa che non succede con quello vecchio
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> fritz91_, quello vecchio sarebbe? che versione?
<glpiana> uname -a     per vedere se  lo stai usando
<fritz91_> 2.6.35-28
<fritz91_> ah ok...io ho usato il monitor di sistema XD
<glpiana> fritz91_, quindi vieni dall'avanzamento non da installazione
<fritz91_> cmq sì è quello
<fritz91_> esatto
<fritz91_> glpiana, aspè è una storia lunga però
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> fritz91_, ti fermo al volo
<fritz91_> glpiana, i problemi me li dava anche installando direttamente la 11.4
<glpiana> oki
<fritz91_> ok XD
<fritz91_> per cercare di risolvere ho messo la 10.10 ma non risolvendo ho detto tanto vale la 11.04 magari ci sono più driver o boh
<fritz91_> non era molto lunga in effetti
<fritz91_> cmq ti ringrazio e vado a pranzo...quei maledetti mi mettono lezione alle 13...
<glpiana> fritz91_, cioè con la 10.10 andava la chiavetta ma non la rafica?
<glpiana> *grafica
<glpiana> fritz91_, ok, ciao :)
<fritz91_> glpiana, esatto ciao! :D
<akis24> giorno
<giordano> salve a tutti, vorrei attivare il gli effetti grafici per la mia sis come posso fare?
<glpiana> !sis | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<glpiana> Il driver sis fornisce accelerazione 3D solo alle schede che dispongono di chipset della serie 300 (300, 540, 630, 730).
<glpiana> giordano, è il tuo caso?
<giordano> stavo seguendo ieri questa procedura ma mi sono bloccato dove dice di aggiungere Option “EnableSiSCtrl” “yes”
<parik70> buondì a tutte*/i :-)
<parik70> 1mano per favore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610535/ (credo il NODO sia alla RIGA 14 !!! ) 1mano per favore :-)
<glpiana> giordano, perchè?
<parik70> glpiana ciao! :-)
<glpiana> ciao parik70
<giordano> io apro xorg.conf_vecchio ma poi non so cosa devo fare
<glpiana> giordano, Per attivare l'interfaccia grafica modificare con un editor di testo e con i privilegi di amministrazione il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf inserendo l'opzione
<glpiana> giordano, se il file non c'è crealo
<parik70> glpiana daresti1okkiata al pastebin per favore???
<glpiana> parik70, visto ma ci rinuncio. in sti giorni la rai non va nemmeno a me
<giordano> no il file c'è ora finisco l'aggiornamento e poi lo inserisco, solo quella riga vero?
<giordano> '' Option “EnableSiSCtrl” “yes” ''
<parik70> glpiana ci son problemi xla riga 14 (versione opengl...) ???
<fritz91> glpiana, tentativo fallito...ho ripiegato su driver open che comunque funzionano. Per continuare a usare ubuntu vanno bene, anche se la temperatura è stranamente alta
<parik70> glpiana parik70@parik70-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"
<parik70> OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 7.10.2
<glpiana> parik70, non so dirti, no ho neanche capito qual è il problema a dir la verità :)
<glpiana> giordano, ma perchè hai parlato di xorg.conf_vecchio ?
<parik70> glpiana praticamente vado su www.rai.tv, dopo caricato cerco di vedere rainews ma nulla. avevo avviato ff4.0.1 da terminale e quello è l' output
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi sa dire perchè in ubuntu in /rc/input di default queste 2 righe sono commentate?
<MoL0ToV> "\e[5~": history-search-backward
<MoL0ToV> "\e[6~": history-search-forward
<MoL0ToV> non c'è niente di più comodo...
<D4V|DE> buongiorno
<D4V|DE> glpiana, il tuo incubo peggiore è tornato :D
<glpiana> lol
<D4V|DE> sn riuscito a far partire in modo parziale gli effetti del desktop
<D4V|DE> sulle avanzate ho selezionato xrender invece di opengl
<fritz91> mi sa che gli incubi qua non mancano XD
<giordano> altro xorg non ci sono, e precedentemente nei vari tentativi ho perso la schermata grafica
<glpiana> giordano, crealo allora. viene letto solo xorg.conf, non altri file
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ma io kde non lo conosco. chiedi a peace- quando c'è
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> poi sn andato a vedere i driver aggiuntivi e ho trovato disattivato il driver proprietario
<giordano> all'interno ci sono un sacco di scritte le devo ricopiare, o devo solo rinominare il file
<D4V|DE> e quando provo a riattivarlo mi da un errore xorg
<D4V|DE> potrebbe starmi bene anche così stesso
<D4V|DE> l'unico problema è che quando apro dei video da youtube e metto fullscreen va a rallentatore
<D4V|DE> e x poco non mi impalla tutto il pc
<airgnox> ciao
<airgnox> ho installato wine 1.3 e ho notato che se cerco di fare la pulizia del disco mi propone di rimuoverne i pacchetti....
<airgnox> è normale che mi proponga di eliminare wine per la pulizia del disco ?
<parik70> ciao a tutte/i :-)
<airgnox> ciao
<parik70> qualcuno ha avuto problemi installando avast!workstation DOPO l' upgrade dela definizione dei virus? 1mano per favorw3!
<giacomo> buon giorno
<giacomo> vorrei chiedervi un consiglio come aggiornare tom tom one iq  routes con wine
<massimo18> ?
<giacomo> ciao massimo 18
<massimo18> giacomo: ciao
<giacomo> sapresti aiutarmi
<massimo18> no
<giacomo> grazie
<massimo18> io il tom tom lo aggiorno con windows
<giacomo> io ho ubuntu 10.04 ed abbiamo installato wine e non riusciamo a far  aggiornare tom
<giacomo> ora provero ad aggiornarlo col pc del cantiere
<giacomo> comunque grazie cerchero in giro per vedere se qualcuno ha lo stesso mio problema ed ha risolto grazie e buon fine settimana
<checco> ciao a tutti..mi serve un consiglio..possiedo 4500 archivi in rar ...vorrei estrarre quello che ce dentro e unire il contenuto in una cartella..come posso velocizzare il tutto con pochi passaggi?
<Mauy> ciao anche oggi ho una domanda.... quale puo essere il motivo per cui ubuntu ci metta tantissimo ad installarsi su un pc.... premetto che la versione live gira bene il cp è un p4 1600 con 600 mb di ram
<xiaoy> E' possibile fare l'upgrade da 10.04 64Bit a 11.04 64Bit?
<Mauy> checco, li selezioni tutti e dici estrai qui li estrae tutti uno in fila all'altro
<checco> sempre da gestione archivi???
<Mauy> no dalla cartella dove li hai
<checco> provo cosi ..ma penso che mi lasci il contenuto in rar...
<Mauy> no li estrae nella cartella prova prima con solo 2 archivi cosi vedi il risultato in tempi brevi
<checco> mmm ok ora provo
<Mauy> ciao anche oggi ho una domanda.... quale puo essere il motivo per cui ubuntu ci metta tantissimo ad installarsi su un pc.... premetto che la versione live gira bene il pc è un p4 1600 con 600 mb di ram
<checco> mauy non fa mi estrae i file sempre in rar ....
<Mauy> scusa ma tu i file rar li hai singoli o dentro un altro rar
<checco> poi una volta selezionati non mi da opzione estrai qui...
<checco> ho 5 archivi in rar......poi in ogniuno di questi ne contengono altri 1500 ......
<checco> mi interessa estrarre ogni singolo contenuto di ogni piccolo archivio rar.....
<Mauy> ah ecco allora prima devi estrarre i5 poi tutti i gli archivi interni non puoi fare una estrazine totale all'inizio
<checco> quindi apro un archivio dei 5....seleziono tutto...estaggo ....e quando mi da i file ...faccio estrai qui una volta selezionati tutti...GIUsto???
<Mauy> esatto
<checco> ok grazie mille .......
<Chat7997> salve a tutti
<giacomo> salve a tutti
<giacomo> una domanda qualcuno sa come aggiornare tom tom one con wine?
<bberrylinux> qualcuno interfaccia blackberry con pc ubuntu?
<Matt_91> una domandina forse stupida, ora ho ubuntu 10.10 a 64bit che ormai avanzo di distribuzione da troppo tempo(8.04 :D ). Essendo che o visto che del 64bit non me ne faccio niente e forse alcune operazioni (tipo il boot) sono anche pià lente rispetto alla 32bit, le impostazioni della home dei programmi a 64bit sono compatibili con quelli dei 32 vero?
<glpiana> ola
<Matt_91> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ola Matt_91
<Matt_91> glpiana: te che sai :) le impostazioni dei programmi a 64bit presenti nella home, sono ben compatibili se le metto nella home della distribuzione a 32 vero?
<glpiana> Matt_91, in linea di massima sì
<glpiana> Matt_91, male che vada seghi la directory dell'applicazione che non va
<Matt_91> glpiana: a me interessano le email di tuhnderbird e di firefox
<glpiana> Matt_91, per firefox non penso cambi, per thunderbird, meglio farsi anche una esportazione dei dati imho
<Matt_91> imho? bu, vediamo se trovo
<glpiana> Matt_91, imho vuol dire secondo me
<Matt_91> glpiana: aaaaaa e io che cercavo "esportazione dei dati imho" :D
<glpiana> lol
<Matt_91> glpiana: vabbè, se funziona bene, se no mi scarico la 64bit e rimetto su quella xD
<glpiana> ok
<Matt_91> glpiana: purtroppo lavoro che mi tocca 1. perchè è da troppo che avanzo e il sistema è diventato lento 2. perchè mio padre è convinto che ci sia qualcosa che ci spii sul pc visto che continuano a bloccargli il conto on-line(anche se secondo me lo spiano dall'account di posta, ma da quell orecchio non vuole sentire :D )-.-"
<the> hi all
<glpiana> Matt_91, ma se puoi mettere la 64 metti quelli, che te ne fai della 32?
<Matt_91> glpiana: secondo me è più rapido nel boot ecc...
<Matt_91> glpiana: convinzione mia o no?
<glpiana> boh, non la uso da parecchio la 32
<Matt_91> glpiana: io solo su ficco che ha 8 anni :D
<Matt_91> *fisso
<massimo18> -.-
<Matt_91> glpiana: che vantaggi avrei con la 64? io non ne noto se non nella conversione di video e nell'elaborazione delle immagini, ma... bu
<Matt_91> non so manco io che fare
<thedesigner88> ho usato la 64 e la trovavo + reattiva..ma nn so,la 32 x me resta sempre insostituibile
<Matt_91> glpiana: è perchè di installazione ho solo una alternative, ma non so come installare con la alternative :D
<Matt_91> mai fatto
<glpiana> oki, ma continuiamo il discorso su #ubuntu-it-chat che siamo  off topic :)
<glpiana> !installazione | Matt_91 qui lo spiega
<ubot-it> Matt_91 qui lo spiega: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<thedesigner88> x me che lavoro molto al pc,ritengo che si debba migliorare,e di parecchio,la gestione di + finestre di una singola applicazioni..io che utilizzo + di 2 finestre di nautilus ,ritengo inconcepibile che debba cliccare sull'icona e poi sull'anteprima della finestra..è un'azione troppo dispendiosa in termini di tempo e anche poco ordinata
<glpiana> !chat | thedesigner88
<ubot-it> thedesigner88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo18> -.-
<solo> ciao ragazzi devo fare una tesi sulla sicurezza informatica e mi sto documentando su tale agomento
<glpiana> !chat | solo
<ubot-it> solo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<solo> ma non riesco a mandare in monitor mode la scheda wifi ...mi da errore sapete perche?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> ci si prova in tutti i modi
<glpiana> solo, non diamo supporto su questi argomenti
<glpiana> solo, trovi di tutto su gogol
<solo> e un problema di ubuntu penso quindi è supporto no?
<glpiana> solo, non c'è supporto su comandi che possono essere usati per infrangere le protezioni altrui. sorry
<solo> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<solo> sapete dirmi solo che errore è questo?
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> solo, scheda atheros?
<solo> si atheros
<glpiana> solo, metti su google l'errore e troverai parecchio materiale
<solo> ma non fate prima ad aiutarmi voi per favore?
<glpiana> solo, dovrei leggere le risposte di gogol e riportartele?
<giuse> ciao
<giuse> ciao
<Taccaro> qualcuno mi consiglia un programma per masterizzare che effettua la multisesssione?
<Mike_Hood> brasero
<glpiana> o k3b
<Taccaro> non ho mai trovato questa funzione su brasero
<Taccaro> io uso ubuntu
<glpiana> Taccaro, se infili un cd multisessione deve avvisarti e chiederti che fare
<glpiana> comunque puoi usare k3b anche su gnome
<Taccaro> con k3b non è un problema
<Taccaro> vorrei un programma Gnome
<glpiana> Taccaro, brasero, già ti è stato detto
<Mike_Hood> hai provato con gnomebaker?
<Taccaro> entrambi non sono adatti alla multisessione
<Mike_Hood> non so se funziona però
<Mike_Hood> ah ok
<Mike_Hood> io non l'ho mai provato
<Mike_Hood> k3b funziona alla grande
<Mike_Hood> e anche se vuoi un programma gnome, puoi installarlo comunque
<Mike_Hood> funziona lo stesso
<Taccaro> lo so
<Taccaro> io preferisco non sporcare troppo
<Taccaro> ;-)
<Mike_Hood> ok
<Taccaro> grazie lo stesso gentilissimi
<Mike_Hood> purtroppo non ti abbiamo aiutato
<Taccaro> :-)
<Mauy> ciao firefox mi sembra un po' lento nella navigazione è una mia impressione o lo notate anche voi?
<Mike_Hood> a me è normale
<Mauy> ti spiego ho anche dei pc con win e ie su win mi pare piu veloce ..... cimette meno a caricare le pagine!
<valkar> Mauy, mi fa strano che ie ci metti meno a caricare di ff, io ho sempre avuto l'esperienza inversa
<valkar> Mauy, che versione di firefox usi?
<Mauy> appunto anche io avevo sentito cosi
<Mauy> 4.0.1
<valkar> Mauy, su natty?
<Mauy> yes
<Mauy> su win ie 8 e9
<valkar> Mauy, forse si tratta di qualche problema con natty, perchè io ho la stessa versione sulla 10.10 e va che è una meraviglia
<Mauy> ma non è una cosa grave forse è solo che ie inizia a caricare epian piano tira fuori tutta la pagina mentre firefox la carica in backgroud e poi la sputa furi tutto d'un botto
<Mauy> volevo capire se magari con chrome cambiava qualcosa
<valkar> Mauy, eh può essere anche questo, in effetti ff tende a mostrare il rendering pezzo per pezzo
<Mauy> bho comunque è solo unimpressione mo provo a caricare la stessa pagina e cronometro
<valkar> Mauy, ho provato chrome poco, ma effettivamente un miglioramento c'è, ma non aspettarti tutta questa differenza di velocità
<Mauy> ho provato ie 9 su pc meno prestazionale con virgilio 4 sec firefox 6 sec
<Mauy> bho
<Mauy> ie 8 6 sec
<glpiana> Mauy, stesse impostazioni di rete? stessi dns?
<Mauy> stessa esatta rete
<glpiana> Mauy, sì la rete ho capito. parlo di impostazioni
<Mauy> certo
<Mauy> i dns sone ne roiter i pc come dns hanno il router
<glpiana> Mauy, http://www.speedtest.net/   fai il test in entrambe le situazioni
<Mauy> ok
<Mauy> firefox ping 26 down 4,98 up 0.36
<Mauy> ie 9 ping 18 down 4,99 up 0,36
<glpiana> direi identico
<Mauy> appunto
<Mauy> a parte il ping
<Mauy> e l'adsl che in generale fa schifo
<Mauy> il portatile con firefox è in wireless n ottima ricezione quello con ie con ethernet
<glpiana> quind non stai provando la stessa macchina nelle stesse condizioni
<Mauy> no però questa cosa l'o notata pure col pc a casa e conta che ora il pc con ie è decisamente inferiore a livello di hardware
<glpiana> Mauy, vabbè. ti spiace spostare in #ubuntu-it-chat sta discussione?
<Mauy> assolutamente non mi dispiace
<giordano> come faccio a sapere quale chip monta la mia Broadcom?
<glpiana> giordano, lspci te lo dice
<glpiana> giordano, ma perchè vuoi saperlo?
<Remedios> salve a tutti! Ho appena installato ubuntu ma non riesco a far funzionare il microfono
<giordano> non riesco a farla partire,
<Remedios> qualcuno sa dirmi come posso fare?
<glpiana> giordano, digita lsmod | grep wl         e dimmi se da qualcosa
<glpiana> Remedios, con cosa lo provi?
<Remedios> ho provato con Skype
<giordano> il comando è stato accettato
<glpiana> Remedios, provalo col registratore di suoni
<Remedios> ma non funziona neanche con il registratore di suoni
<glpiana> giordano, non ha dato niente?
<giordano> no
<glpiana> Remedios, allora vai nelle preferenze audio e controlla la scheda "hardware" e la scheda " ingressi"
<glpiana> giordano, lsmod | grep b43
<giordano> come sopra, non ha dato errore
<glpiana> giordano, sudo modprobe b43
<Remedios> come dovrebbero essere le impostazioni?
<glpiana> Remedios, dipende dalla scheda audio. prova un po' di soluzioni
<Remedios> glpiana adesso provo un po'
<giordano> digitando lsmod dovrebbe comparire Broadcom?
<glpiana> giordano, no, hai dato il comando?
<giordano> scusa volevo dire  lspci
<glpiana> giordano, sì
<glpiana> con lspci lo vedi
<giordano> se telo mando con paste puoi dare una occhiata
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610683/
<glpiana> giordano, scrivi: sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> giordano, non serviva, non è una broadcom
<glpiana> giordano, poi digiti: lsmod | grep prism54
<glpiana> dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610686/
<glpiana> giordano, prosegui
<giordano> ok
<giordano> non ha dato errori
<glpiana> <glpiana> giordano, poi digiti: lsmod | grep prism54 <--- non da nulla?
<giordano> si non ha dato nulla
<glpiana> giordano, dmesg | grep -i prism
<alnuovola> ciao :D
<alnuovola> è sbagliato
<alnuovola> scp -P 2222 utente@host: "mio file!
<alnuovola> scp -P 2222 utente@host: "mio file"
<alnuovola> not a regular file
<remix_tj> alnuovola: ?
<giordano> come prima nessun errore
<alnuovola> si
<alnuovola> che significa not a regular file
<remix_tj> io direi
<alnuovola> perchè nn mi fa scaricare
<remix_tj> scp -oPort=2222 utente@host:nomefile "mio file"
<glpiana> giordano, sudo modprobe prism54
<alnuovola> ora provo
<jester-> sera
<alnuovola> not a directory
<alnuovola> qualè la sintassi ho cercato gia su google :(
<buggy> ciao raga
<giordano> è cambiato qualcosa
<buggy> \join #ubuntu-it
<filo1234> alnuovola: per copiare su remoto o da remoto?
<glpiana> giordano, scrivi :  dmesg | tail    e metti su pastebin
<buggy> raga mi date il comando per mettermi sulla chat ubuntu
<filo1234> alnuovola: ma hai cambiato la porta di default di ssh?
<buggy> perfavore
<alnuovola> filo1234 da remoto a locale+
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610694/
<filo1234> alnuovola: la porta di ssh l'hai cambiata? perchè di default è la 22 e non devi specificarla
<alnuovola> si 2222
<filo1234> quindi se da remoto in locale  scp -P 2222 user@ip_remoto:/dir/del/file/nome_file  .   <--- il punto significa qui
<remix_tj> alnuovola: ma come si chiama il file che vuoi copiare?
<remix_tj> e su che cartella si trova?
<alnuovola>  mio canzone.mp3
<filo1234> ovvero copia il file nella dir da cui lanci il comando
<alnuovola> si
<glpiana> giordano, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<alnuovola> ciao glpiana :D
<filo1234> alnuovola: se il nome file contiene spazi mio\ /file.mp3
<glpiana> ciao alnuovola
<alnuovola> si contiene spazi mio file.mp3
<giordano> finito di scaricare
<filo1234> allora mio\ file.mpr
<filo1234> mp3
<filo1234> quindi se da remoto in locale  scp -P 2222 user@ip_remoto:/dir/del/file/mio\ file.mp3  .
<glpiana> giordano, oki, sudo rmmod prism54
<alnuovola> scp -P 2222 utente@host:
<alnuovola> filo1234 è necessario mettere la directory
<giordano> nessun errore
<filo1234> io messa l'ho
<filo1234> quindi se da remoto in locale  scp -P 2222 user@ip_remoto:/directory/mio\ file.mp3  .
<glpiana> giordano, ora di nuovo: sudo modprobe prism54
<giordano> è  ricomparso ricerca reti wi-fi
<alnuovola> no
<glpiana> giordano, passami dmesg | tail
<alnuovola> vabbe
<filo1234> che no
<alnuovola> se si deve mettere la directory è un pacco
<filo1234> -.-
<remix_tj> alnuovola: si puo' sapere dove e' sto file?
<remix_tj> e' nella home?
<remix_tj> se e' nella home non serve specificare tutto il path
<filo1234> alnuovola: se non gli dici dove cazzo sia il file cme fa asaperlo?
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610695/
<alnuovola> exit
<alnuovola> ./media Free AgentDrive/Mp3/2009/
<glpiana> giordano, sudo updatedb
<filo1234> -.-
<glpiana> giordano, quando termina dai: locate isl3886
<giovannino> h
<alnuovola> maro nn potevano farlo piu semplice tipo put file
<filo1234> alnuovola: mi sa che sei complicato tu
<alnuovola> nn riesco
<filo1234> è molto semplice copia da /dir/ a /destinazione
<filo1234> ma ti ho dato il comando!
<alnuovola> nn funziona
<filo1234> mi dici il pat completo del file?
<filo1234> path
<alnuovola> te l'ho data
<filo1234> no non è completa
<filo1234> ./ non mi dice niente
<alnuovola> ./media Free AgentDrive/Mp3/2009/mio file.mp3
<filo1234> si ma prima di media
<filo1234> è un hd?
<filo1234> esterno?
<filo1234> scp -P 2222 user@host:/media Free AgentDrive/Mp3/2009/mio\ file.mp3   .
<giordano> come prima compare ricerca reti wi-fi manca firmware
<glpiana> giordano, quando termina dai: locate isl3886
<filo1234> scp -P 2222 user@host:/media\ Free\ AgentDrive/Mp3/2009/mio\ file.mp3   .    alnuovola
<giordano> l'ho fatto è sono comparsi degli indirizzi
<glpiana> giordano, metti su pastebin
<filo1234> alnuovol1: e poi al posto di host usa l'ip
<alnuovol1> media not regular file
<alnuovol1> gia fatto
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610699/
<filo1234> scp -P 2222 user@host:/media\ Free\ AgentDrive/Mp3/2009/mio\ file.mp3   .    alnuovola
<alnuovol1> no
<alnuovol1> nn va
<alnuovol1> ci rinuncio grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> giordano, ok, un attimo
<giordano> ok
<remix_tj> alnuovol1: lo sai perche' non va? perche' non sai neanche tu dove e' il file!
<alnuovol1> -.-'
<alnuovol1> ok
<alnuovol1> lo confesso
<alnuovol1> pwd
<filo1234> pwd?
<alnuovol1> filo1234 la directory è quella
<filo1234> si ma perchè pwd?
<filo1234> se dai un pwd sei in locale
<filo1234> tu devi sapere in quale dir sta il file sul pc remoto
<filo1234> se devi importare
<glpiana> giordano, torno tra un po'
<giordano> ci vediamo domani pur troppo devo andare pure io via, grazie aper il tempo dedicatomi.
<Dig> oilà ragazzik, devo andare a sistemare un pc con Natty e una chiavetta USB per connessione. questa guida dice il vero?  http://www.lffl.org/2011/05/ubuntu-1104-chiavetta-internet-non.html
<jester-> Dig: prova che poi ci briffi
<Dany> scsute il menu "Schermata di accesso" mi è scomparsa dal menu, come faccio a riaverlo?
<Dany> nessuno?
<filo1234> Dany: apri un terminale e dai alacarte
<jester-> Dig: prima controlla se dentro alla chiavetta ci sono i driver per linux
<filo1234> Dany: e da li vedi se è spuntato
<Dany> uhm
<Dany> provo
<Dany> ma io sono su Lubuntu
<filo1234> pfffffffff
<Dany> mi dice che alacarte non è installato
<filo1234> ovvio
<Dany> lo installo?
<filo1234> no
<Dany> quindi?
<filo1234> Dany: sotto quale menu stava?
<Dany> adesso sono sicuro che non c'è mai stato
<filo1234> be allora
<Dany> lo devo "installare"
<filo1234> ma cosa??
<filo1234> Dany: ti spieghi?
<Dany> nel senso che in Lubuntu nn c'è proprio quel menu
<Dany> pero io ne avrei bisogno per settare l'accesso dell'account
<filo1234> si ma mi dici cosa vuoi fare?
<filo1234> accesso automatico?
<Dany> il contrario
<airgnox> ho aggiornato wine alla versione 1.3 ma non so perchè se faccio la pulizia del sistema da ambiente grafico mi propone di eliminare i pacchetti...
<Dany> voglio mettere la password all'accesso
<filo1234> cioè vuoi il login?
<Dany> esatto
<filo1234> spe
<Dany> con la possibilità di cambiare il desktop environment come in ubuntu , in basso
<jester-> airgnox: lasasta pulizia che ti toglie tutte le applicazioni installate dopo il primo riavvio
<airgnox> jester- . non ho capito perchè mi dovrebbe proporre di togliermelo  !?
<filo1234> Dany: quello non puoi
<jester-> airgnox: perchè fa pulizia
<Dany> !!!
<filo1234> Dany: dovresti installare gdm
<filo1234> Dany: fai vedere cat /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<airgnox> jester-; si ma con Vlc aggiornato non mi ha proposto di cancellarlo
<airgnox> l'ho appena installto
<jester-> perchè a chi ha pensato il pacchetto non garbava il semplice sudo apt-get autoremove che tolglie solo roba zombi
<Dany> eh, casino...nn sto chattando dal pc interessato...
<Dany> asp
<jester-> Dany: togli l'accesso diretto
<airgnox> jester- cioè toglie pacchetti pure in funzione     ?
<Dany> come?
<Dany> cmq se faccio logout, mi da la schermata che io vorrei all'iniziio..
<filo1234> Dany: fai vedere cat /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<filo1234> eh
<jester-> airgnox: che ne so, essendo una ciofeca non lo uso
<filo1234> apri un terminale dai quel comando
<airgnox> ho la 10.04
<Dany> il comando cat /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf?
<filo1234> si
<Dany> ok
<filo1234> Dany: anche cat /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<Dany> è lungo
<Dany> nn posso fare copia e incolla
<Dany> è su un portatile
<filo1234> vabè io non faccio magie
<Dany> inizia con "autologin" etc etc
<filo1234> usa la fantasia pennina o ti colleghi qui dal portatile
<Dany> asp ke loggo da qui
<filo1234> si vabè voglio vederli
<Dany> mi collego da li asp
<Steeler> posso fare una domanda su kompozer?
<Dig> jester-, ok. inizio a preoccuparmi per quante installazioni di ubuntu ho fatto!
<Dany_> filo?
<filo1234> eh
<filo1234> Dany: anche cat /etc/lxdm/default.conf && cat /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<jester-> Dany_: hai accesso diretto, toglilo
<jester-> Dany_: se fai termina sessione ti compare la finesta di login scommetto
<Dany_> [base] autologin=puchina session=/usr/bin/startlxde # numlock=0 greeter=/usr/lib/lxdm/lxdm-greeter-gtk
<Dany_> dove ??
<Dany_> dove lo tolgo, se il menu apposito nn c'è
<Dany_> si
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> Dany: usa pastebin
<Dany_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610705/
<filo1234> Dany: sudo leafpad /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<Dany_> eh
<filo1234> metti un # davanti a autoligin  così #autologin=puchina
<filo1234> salva e chiudi
<Dany_> fatto
<Dany_> e ora?
<filo1234> fammi vedere anche l'altro file
<filo1234> cat /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<Dany_> quale
<filo1234> controlla se anche li è scommentato
<filo1234> nel caso fai lo stesso
<Steeler> il mio sito ha il carattere di Ubuntu, se lo vedo da Ubuntu lo vedo bene, se lo vedo da Win, però cambia carattere. Consigli?
<Dany_> anche qui
<Dany_> kuindi devo fare tipo
<glpiana> !chat| Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> quindi come hai fatto per l'altro file Dany_
<filo1234> non tipo
<Dany_> sudo leafpad e il percorso del file ?
<filo1234> si
<Dany_> quindi sudo leafpad /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<filo1234> si
<Dany_> fatto in tutti e 2
<Dany_> ora?
<filo1234> ora niente avrai il login
<Dany_> riavvio per provare
<Dany> filo?
<filo1234> eh
<Dany> grazie mille
<Dany> tutto a posto
<filo1234> prego
<Dany> bastava solo mettere # all'inizio dei file alla fine
<Dany> una cosa :
<Dany> a differenza di ubuntu, qui in lubuntu la schermata di acesso mi fa digitare ogni volta anche il nome dell'account
<filo1234> e a me lo dici? lol
<Dany> non solo la password (che veniva memorizzato dop oil primo acesso)
<filo1234> Dany: si è così
<filo1234> non puoi
<Dany> nn sai come risolvere?
<filo1234> non c'è soluzione è lxdm che funziona così
<Dany> ah
<filo1234> se vuoi quello devi installare gdm come gestore di login
<filo1234> e allora avrai il login come in Ubuntu
<Dany> ah
<Dany> beh allora posso fare cosi
<Dany> come faccio?
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install gdm
<filo1234> stanca scrivere il nome eh
<filo1234> :P
<Dany> ma è per lamia ragazza
<Dany> io gli sto mettendo linux sul netbook
<Dany> :-)
<Dany> fatto
<Dany> provo
<jester-> filo1234: immane fatica scrivere il nick
<v2_> aiutatemi: ho appena installato ubuntu 11.04 in partizione, ho anche debian e windows xp che formatterò in seguito
<v2_> il problema è che nel GRUB non appare XD
<v2_> non appare ubuntu
<DarkSun> prova a dare un update-grub
<v2_> ok
<xiaoy> Ho appena aggirnato alla 11.04. Come faccio a ripristinare gli effetti di compiz? Sembrano spariti...
<jester-> xiaoy: devi usare gnome classic per gli effetti tamartri
<jester-> tamarri*
<xiaoy> jester-, gli affetti tamarri mi servono: zoommare lo schermo per esempio
<xiaoy> non so ma unity mi sembra un po' na schifezza...
<xiaoy> ma forse è la prima impressione
<jester-> xiaoy: alla finestra di login scelgi gnome classic
<jester-> scegli*
<xiaoy> per esempio xchat: non mi fa vedere l'iconcina sulla barra delle informazioni...
<xiaoy> jester-, ok grazie
<marcuy> xiaoy, ti raccomando installare gnome-shell invece di unity
<xiaoy> oh gia'... qualcuno usa winff per caso?
<xiaoy> marcuy, xché anche a te non piace unity?
<jester-> xiaoy: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"  esci e rientra
<marcuy> xiaoy, esattamente
<jester-> marcuy: pure in shell compiz non c'è
<xiaoy> oh già e per winff... non mi funziona più, non so come mai. Eppure ffmpeg funziona bene... mah
<marcuy> xiaoy, e ha il zoom disponibile ;)
<xiaoy> marcuy, ottimo
<xiaoy> ma cosa hanno deciso i boss "democratici" della canonical, che unity sostituirà a vita la shell di gnome?
<xiaoy> mi pare na chiv***
<xiaoy> *chiav***
<jester-> xiaoy: potrai scegliere
<xiaoy> jester-, ottimo la scelta è sempre buona ;-)
<jester-> oggià
<xiaoy> per winff niente idee?
<jester-> xiaoy: anche adesso hai 3 alternative
<marcuy> xiaoy, unity = $$$ per canonical
<xiaoy> marcuy, spiegati meglio
<jester-> marcuy: lolll
<xiaoy> marcuy, perché lo fanno loro?
<jester-> !chat | xiaoy marcuy
<ubot-it> xiaoy marcuy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xiaoy> jester-, si capo :D
<xiaoy> jester-, ho riavvitao con "ubuntu classico" ma non mi zoomma più
<D4V|DE> jester-, mi aiuteresti con gli effetti del desktop e i driver nvidia proprietari?
<jester-> xiaoy: che scheda rafica hai
<jester-> grafica*
<xiaoy> ati
<xiaoy> ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<jester-> xiaoy: glxinfo | grep rendering
<xiaoy> Yes
<jester-> DarkSun: installa i nvidia da driver aggiuntivi
<xiaoy> va bene
<jester-> xiaoy: dovrebbe andare
<xiaoy> jester-, provo a vedere nei settings di compiz...
<jester-> DarkSun: / D4V|DE  installa i nvidia da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> D4V|DE: che nvidia hai
<D4V|DE> jester-, sono da kubuntu.. li avevo installati ma la massima risoluzione era 1024x768, poi ho editato xorg.conf per far riconoscere il mio monitor (olidata) e finalmente sn riuscito ad ottenere 1280x1024.. ma al riavvio non funzionavano più gli effetti grafici ne funzionano solo la metà e male utilizzando xrender ma appena provo ad usare gli opengl mi da un errore xorg
<D4V|DE> inoltre andando a controllare i driver aggiuntivi mi risultano i driver proprietari non attivabili x lo stesso errore xorg
<jester-> D4V|DE: che nvidia hai
<D4V|DE> 9800GT
<D4V|DE> ge force
<jester-> D4V|DE: driver aggiuntivi li vede installati ma non in uso e si sbaglia ma se usi unity compiz centra piu una sega
<jester-> D4V|DE: devi usare gnome classic per l'inutile compiz
<D4V|DE> nono uso kde e kwin
<jester-> D4V|DE: kde centra con compiz come i cavoli a merenda
<jester-> DarkSun: kakkadde hai suoi di effetti e pure il cubbo
<D4V|DE> mi spunta il pulsante "attiva" e dice che non sono proprio ne installati e ne in uso
<xiaoy> jester-, la combinazione dei tasti per Enhanced Desktop magnifier è completamente andata
<jester-> D4V|DE: lsmod | grep nividia
<DarkSun> jester-: d4TAB!!ù
<jester-> xiaoy: detesto gli orpelli in gnerale
<jester-> DarkSun: lol
<xiaoy> jester-, lo zzom serve
<xiaoy> zoom
<D4V|DE> jester-,  non succede nulla con quel comando..
<jester-> xiaoy: oggià se sei cecato è fondamentale
<xiaoy> jester-, lasciamo perdere
<filo1234> lol
<jester-> D4V|DE: dpkg -l grep nvidia e metti nel paste
<D4V|DE> jester-, ma se attivassi i repo proposed risolvo?
<jester-> D4V|DE: segui invece di andare per i cazzi tuoi
<D4V|DE> ok -.-
<D4V|DE> jester-,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610738/
<jester-> D4V|DE: dpkg -l | grep nvidia e metti nel paste
<D4V|DE> jester-,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610739/
<jester-> D4V|DE:  fa vedere xorg.conf
<D4V|DE> asp
<D4V|DE> jester-,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610740/
<jester-> D4V|DE: lsmod | grep nvidia
<D4V|DE> jester-,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610741/
<jester-> D4V|DE: vedi che è in uso? ma stai usando unity?
<D4V|DE> jester-,  perdona l'ignoranza.. ma unity non si usa con gnome?
<jester-> D4V|DE: unity è un conto, gnome classic con tamarraggi compiz un altro
<jester-> D4V|DE: unity è tamarrato di suo
<D4V|DE> se x unity intendi la barra verticale a sinistra non la uso anche xkè sto usando il KDE
<jester-> D4V|DE: ancora peggio, kde non usa compiz di default
<jester-> D4V|DE: ed ha i scui di effetti che sono forse meglio cubbo compreso
<jester-> ha i suoi*
<D4V|DE> il fatto sta che con il driver proprietario di defalut funzionava tutto perfettamente
<D4V|DE> con la risoluzione 1024x768
<D4V|DE> poi ieri dopo una serie di sbattimenti... ho trovato sta configurazione xorg per il mio monitor che finalmente mi ha consentito di passare al 1280x1024 e quando ci sono riuscito sn cominciati tutti sti problemi
<jester-> D4V|DE: la risoluzione non centra, centra che aggiornando compiz te lo ha segato
<D4V|DE> di effetti che non funzionano xrender ecc ecc
<D4V|DE> non mi risulta che ho aggiornato compiz dopo il procedimento
<jester-> D4V|DE: e 7! kde non usa compiz ma ua i suoi effetti
<D4V|DE> e questo cosa comporta?
<jester-> DarkSun: e se usi compiz in kde sarebbe un controsenso ma chiedi ad attempt che lo conosce bene come taroccarlo
<D4V|DE> jester-, io non voglio usare compiz
<D4V|DE> mi bastano gli effetti kwin se solo funzionassero
<D4V|DE> il problema sta che prima funzionavano tutti
<D4V|DE> e dopo sta modifica a xorg non funzionano più
<D4V|DE> e vorrei risolvere... tutto qua
<jester-> D4V|DE:  preferenze sistema sono abilitait?
<D4V|DE> gli effetti intendi?
<jester-> eh
<D4V|DE> si ma hanno funzionato soltanto dopo che ho selezionato xrender dalle avanzate
<D4V|DE> di default proponeva openGL che non mi ha più funzionato
<D4V|DE> dopo quella modifica li
<jester-> D4V|DE: quello serve, opengl è scarso
<D4V|DE> xrender è meglio?
<jester-> quasi tutta la roba open è scarsa
<jester-> D4V|DE: opengl serve con schede scarse
<attempt> ma che modifica di grazia?
<D4V|DE> jester-,  quindi xrender è meglio?
<attempt> che scheda video usi?
<D4V|DE> attempt, ge force 9800GT
<attempt> driver messi come?
<D4V|DE> messi male...
<attempt> da driver hardware?
<D4V|DE> ora si
<D4V|DE> prima fungevano
<D4V|DE> dopo la modifica a xorg.conf x fare riconoscere il mio monitor si sono disattivati..
<jester-> D4V|DE: e 8! opengl è ciofeca
<attempt> che modifica?
<D4V|DE> jester-,  ho capito! ti chiedevo se xrender fosse una soluzione migliore.... lo è o no?!?
<jester-> D4V|DE: e 9 non sono disattivati, è la gui driver aggiuntivi che è farlocca
<attempt> se fungevano che ti modifichi?
<jester-> D4V|DE: ma leggi quello che ti si scrive o trolli
<D4V|DE> di xrender non mi hai detto nulla però
<jester-> madu
<D4V|DE> mi hai solo ribadito che openGL fa schifo e direi che l'ho capito...
<attempt> con quella scheda devi, ripeto devi, usare opngl.
<jester-> D4V|DE:  visto che l'altrnativa è xrender la logica cosa ti dice
<D4V|DE> jester-,  ipotizzavo ci fossero altre alternative ad entrambe che funzionava melgio l'ho già visto da solo...
<D4V|DE> attempt, c'è un modo adesso x far funzionare sto opengl? dato che devo usare per forza questo?
<linda88> ciao
<jester-> attempt: opengl con una nvidia non vecchia? perchè mai?
<attempt> sul serio non capisco perchè toccare quel che funziona.
<linda88> ho installato ubuntu 11.04, ma ogni tanto rimangono le pagine sul desktop, pur chiudendo l'applicazione come mai ?
<D4V|DE> attempt, e sono 3... ho dovuto modificare xorg.conf per poter utilizzare la risoluzione 1280x1024...
<attempt> quindi solo la risoluzione.
<D4V|DE> dato che quella già funzionante arrivava a 1024x768 massimo...
<D4V|DE> si
<jester-> linda88: alla finestra di login, dopo aver messo la pass in basso clicca su ubinti e scegli gnome classic
<attempt> ma hai ati o nvidia?
<D4V|DE> attempt, NVIDIA GE FORCE 9800GT
<jester-> D4V|DE: con xrender funza o no
<linda88> jester-, ubuntu entra subito senza pass
<D4V|DE> jester-,  con xrender funza a metà
<attempt> si cosa. ati o nvidia?
<jester-> linda88: termina sessione e ti trovi alla logiun
<D4V|DE> attempt, nvidia
<jester-> D4V|DE: secondo me è l'xorg. conf da ciucchi che hai
<D4V|DE> ...
<kunta_> aiuto... non riesco ad acceder al pc.. non mi prende la password ho la versione 11.04
<attempt> D4V|DE io sarei per purgare tutto quanto riguarda i driver video. poi installare i current o tramite driver hardware i consigliati oppure da kpackagekit.
<D4V|DE> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610740/
<attempt> poi usi gksuo o kdesudo nvidia-settings e imposti la risoluzione.
<kunta_> non mi prende la password utente. giuro che non ho toccato niente
<Peace-> kunta_: cosa hai fatto ?
<jester-> D4V|DE: fanne uno cosi mettendo i refresh per il tuo monitor http://paste.ubuntu.com/610751/
<Peace-> kunta_: se se giura avrai sbagliato la passwrod
<kunta_> ho acceso ilpc e no
<D4V|DE> attempt, intendi reinstallare i driver current?
<Peace-> kunta_: riavvia , premi shift all inizio insomma devi selezionare la voce kernel recovery
<Peace-> kunta_: da terminale sudo adduser PIRLA
<jester-> D4V|DE:  monitor lcd?
<Peace-> kunta_: sudo adduser PIRLA admin
<kunta_> e semore come accedo al terminale
<Peace-> e vai di nuovo
<D4V|DE> jester-, si lcd crt-0
<jester-> D4V|DE: lcd o crt
<D4V|DE> jester-, si lcd crt-0
<Peace-> kunta_: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/grub2.jpg
<kunta_> sonon collegato con il portatile del pc
<attempt> D4V|DE si intendo ripulisci tutto riguardo i driver. non so che hai combinato e poi metti i current da driver hardware.
<jester-> D4V|DE: ne hai due?
<Peace-> kunta_: devi scegliere kernel recovery
<D4V|DE> crt
<attempt> intendo quello che ho scritto D4V|DE ne piu' ne meno.
<jester-> attempt: Defaultdepth   16
<Peace-> kunta_: poi ottieni http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/hpim5572.jpg
<attempt> D4V|DE ora ti pasto uno xorg. lo sosituisci al tuo . se va' bene altrimenti come ti ho detto sopra.
<jester-> D4V|DE: se è crt copia e incolla questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/610751/
<Peace-> kunta_: scegli l ultima voce netroot mi pare
<D4V|DE> jester-, il monitor è LCD (a schermo piatto per intenderci) sul pannello nvidia ci sta scritto crt-0
<Peace-> kunta_: e arrivi al terminale con i privilegi di ammistratore
<Peace-> kunta_: e poi dai quei due comandi che ti ho dato
<attempt> ah ok.
<jester-> D4V|DE: madu allora metti
<jester->   HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
<jester-> 	VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> jester-, salvo e riavvio?
<attempt> certo
<kunta_> avvio in modalita  grsfica di emergenza'
<kunta_> scusami, sono nel terminale  che comandi posso dare? qui la password e stata riconosciuta
<Peace-> adduser PIRLA
<Peace->  adduser PIRLA admin
<Peace-> fatto il tutto
<Peace-> fai exit
<kunta_> passso passo
<Peace-> e poi scegli resume
<Peace-> e accedi come pirla
<Peace-> xD
<kunta_> ha rarazzi ancora ul
<kunta_> ancora un piccolo sforzo, non vorrei uscire dalla schermata
<kunta_> ci siete?????
<Peace-> eh?
<kunta_> ehhh ,che devo fare?
<ubuntu_> jester-, sono davide... come previsto non parte X
<ubuntu_> mi puoi incollare il pastebin del xorg.conf che ti avevo postato prima
<ubuntu_> cos\ rimetto quello
<ubuntu_> jester-, ci sei_
<Peace-> non c'è
<ubuntu_> Peace-, mi puoi aiutare?
<Peace-> eh no forse attempt
<ubuntu_> attempt, ci sei?
<Peace-> io ho intel  non so bene la dinamica
<attempt> ubuntu_  dammi il tempo di recuperartelo.
<ubuntu_> Peace-, se leggi in alto dovrebbe esserci un pastebin con la mia precedente configurazione xorg.conf mi puoi passare quen link?
<ubuntu_> ah ok
<kunta> mi aiutate a capire perche non riesco a mettere la password di accesso???
<kunta> ho la versione 11.04
<attempt> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610740/   ma aspetta un attimo e usa questo prima per provare.
<attempt> ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> questo che mi hai passato e il mio?
<Peace-> kunta: hai unity?
<kunta> sto nel terminale ma non so che ca...voloscrivere... sono collegato con il portatile del figliolo. quindi se potate datemi i comandi in diretta   grazie
<kunta> si
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Peace-> kunta: che terminale?
<linda88> riciao
<Peace-> kunta: c'è scritto root?
<kunta> ma aveco optato per l'accesso clessico
<linda88> jester-, è ancora uguale
<kunta> quello in modalita provvisoria o di emergenza
<Peace-> allora ci sono delle combinazioni di tasti
<Peace-> ctrl  alt F7 serve per tornare dove sei
<Peace-> ctrl alt f2 da il terminal e
<linda88> ho installato ubuntu 11.04, ma ogni tanto rimangono le pagine sul desktop, pur chiudendo l'applicazione come mai ?,
<Peace-> kunta: dai il login in terminale e dai startx
<attempt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610756/   ubuntu_  prova questo. quello passato prima e' il tuo proprio.
<Peace-> kunta: se non va cosi devi aspettare qualcuno con ubuntu perche io ho kubuntu
<Peace-> eco
<linda88> ho anche selezionato ubuntu classico, ubuntu (modalità sicura )ma senza successo
<kunta> mi e comparsa la pagina iniziale e nussuna scritta
<kunta> fatal server errorr
<kunta> pfoudation supportlease consult The x org.
<kunta> aiutoooo
<kunta> ma non sin puo entrare nel bios
<alfredo> succede anche a voi che con la nuova release di ubuntu a volte viene inaspettatamente riavviata la sessione?
<webpower> è un notebook?
<kunta> come accedo se non mo prende la password
<alfredo> webpower, se dici a me si
<kunta> mi aiutate ad uscire da questa situazione del ca...volo
<kunta> come accedo al pc se non mi riconosce la password
<DarkSun> probabilmente la metti in maniera sbagliata
<DarkSun> controlla il caps
<kunta> fatto
<DarkSun> e...?
<linda88> avrà utilizzato  la pass con il caps sbagliato
<kunta> vado a cena, ritorno tra 15 minuti
<DarkSun> va be', al massimo la cambia con passwd da root
<kunta> ho notato che la luce che segnala il caps inserito non funzione...ma nel terminale la password nviene prese quindi non credo che sia quello il problema
<kunta>  a tra poco ,mi allontano
<bindo> buonasera, non mi funziona più il wifi ho installato xubuntu 11.04 è qui che si può chiedere aiuto o cè un canale apposito per xubuntu?
<donnya88> salve a tutti
 * Steeler notte
<kunta> rieccome e buona sera atutti
<kunta> ho il pc blovvato perche non riesco ad inserire la password diaccesso su 11.04
<kunta> che si puo fare???
<kunta> sonon collegato con un portatile e posso reaggire in conteporanea agli inpout che mi date
<kunta> cmq la password che vado ad inserire e che funziona nel terminale e quella giust....
<DarkSun> kunta: prova a cambiare password con passwd
<kunta> citemi cosa fare, vi prego
<DarkSun> te l'ho detto!
<kunta> cmq la passwiord e esatta
<kunta> come la cambio se non riesco ad accere?????
<kunta> *accedere
<DarkSun> entra in recovery
<DarkSun> accederai come root
<DarkSun> e la cambi da lì con passwd nomeutente
<kunta> come???????????..passo passo grazie
<kunta> modalita di ripristino..
<kunta> in modalita grafica di emergenza??
<kunta> mi di conferma????
<kunta> ci sei???
<kunta> passo ad una shell con privilegi di root?
<kunta> che faccio
<kunta> DARSUNN??
<kunta> che faccio??
<kunta> help my
<kunta> contattatemi
<kunta> non mi riconosce la password e non riesco ad accedere al pc?? che sifa?
<kunta> ragazziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<filo1234> kunta: prova a leggere quello che ti si dice
<filo1234> 22:51 < DarkSun> entra in recovery
<filo1234> 22:51 < DarkSun> accederai come root
<filo1234> 22:51 < DarkSun> e la cambi da lì con passwd nomeutente
<FloodBotIt1> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> recovery > scegli root > dai passwd nomeutentedacambiare > inserisci la password 2 volte > reboot
<kunta> sarebbe avvia in modalita grafica di emerfgenza?
<filo1234> madu no! devi scegliere il kernel recovery al root
<filo1234> tial grub*
<filo1234> al grub*
<kunta> che significa????? mannaggia
<filo1234> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<kunta> come entro in recovery mode
<kunta> non dato tutto per scontato qua e nu, casino e lpazz? non si capisce na mazza
<DarkSun> kunta: http://apcmag.com/system/files/images/ubuntu30.jpg
<DarkSun> più di così non posso fare
<filo1234> riavvia e al menu di grub scegli il kernel recovery non quello normale....se non visualizzi il menù di grub all'avvio tieni premuto il tasto shift durante l'avvio
<filo1234> se non ci arrivi nemmeno così....miracoli non ne facciamo
<DarkSun> eppure l'immagine che ho linkato dovrebbe essere chiara
<DarkSun> buh?
<filo1234> certo che sta mania di nascondere il grub
<filo1234> bah
<DarkSun> nascondere in che senso?
<filo1234> non far vedere il menù di default
<DarkSun> ma per scelta dell'utente oppure è di default così?
<filo1234> no no è di default su ubuntu
<DarkSun> e non si può cambiare l'impostazione?
<filo1234> devi tener premuto shift all'avvio per visualizzarlo
<DarkSun> unico modo? 'sti cazzi
<filo1234> si certo si può cambiare
<kunta> fatto, sono nel menu di ripristino, dove entro????
<filo1234> ma come vedi....sarebbe meglio cambiarlo al contrario
<DarkSun> filo1234: sono d'accordo, assolutamente
<DarkSun> kunta: ti ha chiesto la password di root?
<filo1234> kunta: si vabè leggi perchè ti abbiamo ripetuto le cose 10 volte
<kunta> ho anche aggnooooo
<kunta> nooooooo
<DarkSun> uhm?
<filo1234> kunta: hau il # ?
<filo1234> hai
<filo1234> root@pippo# così?
<kunta> che ho??
<filo1234> vabè
<DarkSun> da quanto non entro qui, 4-5 anni? non è cambiato assolutamente nulla :D
<filo1234> lol
<filo1234> c'è il riciclo
<filo1234> kunta: hai scelto shell di root??
<DarkSun> sul serio. si perde più tempo a far capire che simbolo ha davanti all'user che a risolvere il problema vero e proprio
<kunta> ho le opzioni di ripristino --prova a liberare spazio-avvia in noo
<filo1234> -.-
<kunta> nooo
<DarkSun> prova a liberare spazio?
<DarkSun> uhm, ma hai rimesso il cd per caso?
<DarkSun> LOL
<kunta> root con rete  o normal
<DarkSun> normale, non c'è bisogno della rete
<filo1234> DarkSun: si un'altra opzione del menù recovery che ora itlaianizzato è ( menu ripristino )
<kunta> OK, ho il cancellett
<filo1234> non recovery mode
<DarkSun> filo1234: ah, ok! io sto su debian, quindi 'ste cose non le so
<kunta> root ci sono,che devo scrivere?
<DarkSun> kunta: perfetto! ora dai: passwd nomeutente
<filo1234> si spe
<filo1234> nomeutente sarebbe il tuo user
<DarkSun> LOL
<DarkSun> hai ragione filo1234, scusa!
<filo1234> se fosse kunta passwd kunta
<kunta> inserire nuva password UNIX
<filo1234> eh dobbiamo darti pure la password?
<kunta> sensitive case ho dato la password e premo invio?password do not match
<filo1234> ah kunta
<kunta> password unchaged
<filo1234> senti scrivi una password semplice
<filo1234> e inseriscile uguali
<filo1234> adesso davvero stiamo superando ogni limite
<DarkSun> sai cosa significa "case sensitive"?
<filo1234> te la chiede 2 volte e devi mettere la stessa per 2 volte
<kunta> ok, passord aggiornata correttamente... adesso faccio la prova del   9
<kunta> si so che significa
<DarkSun> ho una strana sensazione, però
<DarkSun> fai 'sta prova del 9
<kunta> controllalt canc
<filo1234> no
<kunta> esco e rientro tra un attimo
<filo1234> scrivi reboot
<DarkSun> LOL
<kunta> non lo sapevo
<filo1234> te l'ho scritto anche prima
<DarkSun> te l'abbiamo detto eh
<DarkSun> :D
<filo1234> ed è scritto pure nella guida
<filo1234> quindi ho ragione che non leggi
<filo1234> le cose non si imparano con la pappa pronta ricordalo
<kunta> il bello e che quando digito la passwod non escono gli asterischi ma , si legge in chiaro. vi sembra normale......poi perleremo della pappina..
<filo1234> non è windows
<filo1234> non esce nessun asterisco nè pallini
<filo1234> si legge in chiaro la password?
<kunta> si iiiiii
<filo1234> ma va
<DarkSun> si legge in chiaro? credo tu la stia mettendo nel posto sbagliato :D
<filo1234> ma dove scusa?
<kunta> sssssssssssssssssssssss
<filo1234> senti kunta
<DarkSun> bon, ci rinuncio!
<filo1234> o usi una distro farlocca o davvero stai trollando
<kunta> per accedere mi esce la schrmata password   mi da ..autenticazione non riuscita
<filo1234> kunta: ok fai una foto e inviacela
<filo1234> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<donnya88> ciao
<kunta> scaricata dal sito ed ha funzionato per una settimana
<donnya88> sono nuovo
<filo1234> kunta: ok fai una foto e inviacela
<filo1234> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<donnya88> come state?
<filo1234> !chat | donnya88
<ubot-it> donnya88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kunta> ma se non accedo come te la mando sta ca.... di foto
<filo1234> dal pc da cui stai scrivendo
<H4ck3r> kunta, ma è sulla schemrata appena accendi?
<filo1234> o stai scrivendo qui con il pensiero?
<kunta> ma sono collegato con un portatile
<kunta> si
<filo1234> fai la foto col cellulare la carichi sul portatile e la invii
<filo1234> io voglio vedere quello che dici
<H4ck3r> kunta, ma lo sai che gdm spesso chiede prima nome utente e password?
<H4ck3r> prima gli devi dare il nome utente
<filo1234> non chiede nome utente
<H4ck3r> se ha scazzato il tema ubuntu si
<filo1234> l'utente è gia di default a meno che non ne abbia diversi
<kunta> no
<donnya88> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con lo splash di ubuntu?
<kunta> solo io
<DarkSun> mi sa che scrive la password sul nome utente. giustificherebbe 2 cose: password in chiaro, non auenticazione
<filo1234> e allora fai sta foto
<filo1234> kunta: non lo ripeto più
<H4ck3r> gdm non la scrive in chiaro per nessun motivo la password
<H4ck3r> quindi è per forza username
<DarkSun> già, è un'ipotesi abbastanza plausibile
<filo1234> certo
<DarkSun> aspettiamo la foto su, poi lo bombardiamo di cartucce :D
<filo1234> ma vorrei vedere dove scrive
<kunta> carica il sistema e su   kunta-desktop mi chiede d accedere con la passwoped
<filo1234> in ogni caso ci sarebbe scritto utente:
<filo1234> kunta: ascolta fai la foto?
<filo1234> non sappiamo di cosa parli
<H4ck3r> la foto con qualcosa che sia in grado di rendere leggibili le lettere
<H4ck3r> se non ce la fa a mettere a fuoco metti una lente convergente davanti alla fotocamera
<filo1234> si appunto fai vedere la password che dici essere in chiaro...scrivila e fai la foto
<kunta> un attimo che arriva sta foto
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> donnya88: che problema hai con lo splash?
<donnya88> mi parte solo quella text
<DarkSun> meglio, impiega meno temp
<filo1234> donnya88: è la cosa migliore anche per vedere eventuali errori comunque
<filo1234> comunque apri un terminale scrivi cat /etc/default/grub  e metti il risultato su pastebin
<filo1234> !paste | donnya88
<ubot-it> donnya88: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DarkSun> donnya88: evita di scrivermi in privato, grazie!
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<tasx> qualcuno per caso use le SDLdotNet su ubuntu 11.04??
<donnya88> ok scusa
<kunta> imageshak non funziona che uso?
<donnya88> ma se io volessi mettere un plymouth scaricato da internet
<filo1234> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<donnya88> ?
<filo1234> comunque apri un terminale scrivi cat /etc/default/grub  e metti il risultato su pastebin
<filo1234> donnya88: ↑
<donnya88> ok
<donnya88> adss lo faccio
<filo1234> !paste | donnya88
<ubot-it> donnya88: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> kunta: e poi imageshack funziona comunque
<kunta> e che ti devo dire premo browse ma non mi carica la foto
<filo1234> si vabè ci sono 2 link usa imagebin
<kunta> http://imagebin.org/154291
<donnya88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610831/
<filo1234> kunta: io la foto non la vedo
<filo1234> donnya88: anche update-alternatives --display default.plymouth
<kunta> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/1002556.jpg/
<donnya88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610837/
<donnya88> non so se ho fatto bene
<filo1234> kunta: scusa ma
<DarkSun> kunta: cririi cos'è?
<filo1234> kunta: non leggi che a fanco c'è scritto Utente: ?
<kunta> diciamo la mia ..password
<DarkSun> diciamo che... la stai scrivendo lì dove dovrebbe esserci il nome dell'utente?
<filo1234> kunta: non leggi che a fanco c'è scritto Utente: ?
<DarkSun> diciamo che... dovresti anche scegliere una password più "seria"?
<filo1234> e non password:
<filo1234> e diciamo che dovresti anche leggere dove scrivi
<filo1234> a me non sembra che la parola Utente : significhi "scrivi la password" ma scrivi il tuo nome utente
<filo1234> ma forse sono io fatto male
<filo1234> bah
<kunta> si ma no e quella
<filo1234> si ma lo leggi che c'è scritto utente o no??
<kunta> si
<filo1234> e allora di cosa stiamo perlando?
<kunta> piu che giusto
<DarkSun> kunta: tu stai scrivendo lì la tua password, giusto?
<filo1234> donnya88: un bel casinetto c'è li
<kunta> ma cdopo aver messo lil nome utente
<DarkSun> premi invio e dovrebbe uscirti il box per la password
<filo1234> donnya88: ma quanti splash hai installato!
<filo1234> donnya88: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth  ti da un elenco copialo e incollalo su pastebin
<filo1234> così proviamo a metterne uno di default intanto
<filo1234> donnya88: inoltre nel file /etc/default/grub cisono cose strane com el'ultima riga per esempio
<filo1234> donnya88: seguito guide at mincam vero?
<donnya88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610841/
<donnya88> lo so
<donnya88> li ho messi tanti
<donnya88> perche non riuscivo a metterli
<FloodBotIt1> donnya88: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> donnya88: mi hai linkato il comando di prima
<filo1234> donnya88: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth  ti da un elenco copialo e incollalo su pastebin
<cento> eccolo
<cento> dite tutto
<cento> che ho voglia di aiutare il prossimo
<cento> save the root, save the world
<filo1234> !chat | cento
<ubot-it> cento: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kunta> siiiiiiiiiiiiii, ma continuo a non accedere
<DarkSun> quando scrivi lì il nome utente, cosa ti dice?
<cento> filo1234, porcoddio, sto dicendo che ascolto i problemi e tu mi ammonisci? lol
<filo1234> kunta ti dice che la password è sbagliata o torna all'utente senza dire niente?
<cento> kunta, che problema hai?
<kunta> autenticazione non riuscita
<kunta> eritorna all,utente
<kunta> possibile che e cosi complicato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<filo1234> kunta: sbagli utente o password c'è poco da fare
<filo1234> kunta: ascoltami
<kunta> siii
<filo1234> kunta: premi ctrl+alt+f2 e prova afre il login testuale se lo fa dimmelo
<kunta> kunta
<filo1234> kinte
<DarkSun> kanto
<kunta> password........login incorrect
<filo1234> kunta: ok stai scrivendo male
<filo1234> più di questo non possiamo fare
<kunta> io credo di no... ma che si fa?
<filo1234> o hai una tastiera sballata
<filo1234> kunta: un esorcismo si fa
<filo1234> kunta: dormici su e ci ripensi domani
<filo1234> imponendo le mani non ce l afacciamo
<DarkSun> kunta: scrivi bene il nome utente?
<kunta> ubuntu 11.04 kunta-desktop tty2
<kunta> fatto
<DarkSun> eh?
<filo1234> fatto cosa
<kunta> al login
<kunta> scritto bene nome utente
<DarkSun> kunta: allora, dai nella home: ls /home
<filo1234> si ma ti sei logato?
<kunta> ma quale home
<DarkSun> kunta: identificati come root un secondo, ce la fai?
<kunta> non in questa vita e...in questa schermata...........come ci vado nella home????????????????? se non accedo???????
<DarkSun> in tty!!! ctrl-alt-f2
<filo1234> kunta: riavvia e rifai la roba del ripristino come prima
<filo1234> quando hai il cancelletto dimmelo
<kunta> mi esce -give root passorw for maintenance
<DarkSun> eh, la password di root te la ricordi?
<filo1234> ma prima te l'aveva chiesta scusa?
<filo1234> kunta: come fa achiederti la password di root se di default è disabilitata? significa che l'hai atytivata tu...e non capisco come...date le tue conoscenze
<kunta> che cavollllo ne se a sto opunto
<kunta> ok , e uscito il cancelletto
<DarkSun> lol
<DarkSun> per magia?
<DarkSun> dai un secondo ls /home
<kunta> no, me l'avevi fatta mettere tu prima
<DarkSun> ma hai riavviato, quindi la sessione si sarebbe dovuta chiudere, quindi niente root
<DarkSun> boh?
<kunta> cmq e uscita il mio nome utete
<DarkSun> cioè?
<kunta> kunta
<kunta> adesso
<DarkSun> quando hai ripristinato la password, che comando hai dato?
<kunta> passwd nome utente
<DarkSun> scritto proprio così?
<kunta> si
<filo1234> -.-
<DarkSun> cioè hai proprio scritto passwd nome utente? :D
<filo1234> ma se ti ha dato password changed
<filo1234> hai scritto passwd kunta o passwd nome utente?
<kunta> bohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<filo1234> kunta: ok
<filo1234> kunta: ultima prova
<DarkSun> io ci rinuncio. ciao kunta ;)
<filo1234> e segui attentamente
<filo1234> scrivi
<filo1234> adduser pippo
<kunta> si al posto nome utente ho messo logicamente   kunta
<filo1234> quando ti chiede la password scrivi pippo
<filo1234> 2 volte
<filo1234> kunta: segui
<filo1234> kunta: adduser pippo
<kunta> fa sul serio?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> faccio sul serio
<filo1234> o segui o esci
<kunta> mi dice che non esiste
<filo1234> adduser pippo
<kunta> ùdopo il cancelletto ho scritto passwd pippo
<filo1234> kunta: non te lo riupeto più
<filo1234> ti ho detto scrivi adduser pippo
<kunta> fatto, ma pensavo che stessi scherzando
<filo1234> non sto scherzando non ho tempo fda peredere
<filo1234> hai messo le password?
<kunta> dillo a me
<filo1234> hai messo le password?
<kunta> adesso che si fa?
<filo1234> hai messo le password?
<DarkSun> lol
<kunta> quali????????????????????
<filo1234> dopo adduser pippo
<filo1234> ti chiede di inserire le password
<kunta> no
<filo1234> e allora leggi e fallo
<filo1234> adduser pippo
<filo1234> password pippo
<filo1234> password pippo
<filo1234> 2 volte
<FloodBotIt1> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<kunta> mi ricompareil segno del cancelletto
<filo1234> ok kunta ciao
<filo1234> kunta: non chiedere ancora adesso qui per questo problema perchè vai fuori
<kunta> mi mi e uecita la scritta di riprtere la password
<DarkSun> ti ha infatti detto che la dovevi mettere 2 volte
<DarkSun> per confermare
<kunta> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<filo1234> !irc | kunta  impara come seguire chi ti assiste
<ubot-it> kunta  impara come seguire chi ti assiste: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<filo1234> !senti | kunta
<ubot-it> kunta: senti, siamo volontari, la nostra pazienza non e' infinita. O collabori oppure RTFM e GIYF.
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-21
<airgnox> Notte a tutti
<pw_> come faccio a reset tutte le pw d ubuntu 11.04 ?
<pw_> come faccio a reset tutte le pw d ubuntu 11.04 ? ho fatto 1 casotto involontariamente e ora ho 3 password a seconda d ciò ke fo'
<pw_> aiuto , c è qualcuno?
<pw_> jester-: c6?
<Carlin0> notte
<D4V|DE> seraa
<oboista> ciao
<oboista> vorrei installare ubuntu su eeepc 1050
<oboista> ma non so quale versione scaricare
<oboista> potreste darmi una mano
<oboista> ?
<oboista> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi genitlmente?
<oboista> yuhu
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<giordano> salve a tutti/e
<giordano> glpiana ci sei?
<jester-> glpina unc'è
<massimo18> lol
<jester-> giordano: che i serve
<Guest54687> ciao a tutti, volevo chiedere una cosa... come mai che il mio pc con sopra ubuntu 10.04 non mi rivela la mia rete wireless? eppure riesco a collegarmici con l'altro pc e la playstation 3...
<giordano> stavamo lavorando sulla configurazione della mia scheda wi-fi
<jester-> Guest54687: cioè?
<Guest54687> non mi rivela nessuna rete wifi
<jester-> giordano: se glpina sta via un paio di mesi niente wifi conf?
<jester-> Guest54687:  apri un terminale  digita iwconfig
<Guest54687> mi dice: no wireless extensions
<giordano> era riuscito a far comparire ricerca reti wi-fi ma manca firmware
<jester-> Guest54687: non vede la scheda wifi, digita lspci  | grep -i network
<jester-> giordano: scheda broadcom?
<Guest54687> io ho una broadcom
<Guest54687> me l'ha appena rilevata
<giordano> mi ha detto che non era una broadcom, è pure io mi ricordavo che era questa!!!
<jester-> Guest54687: serve il firmaware, sei connesso a internet col cavo?
<Guest54687> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Guest54687> no, sono connesso ad internet con una chiavetta della tim
<jester-> Guest54687: fa lo stesso, vai in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi e abilitalal
<jester-> la
<jester-> Guest54687: il driver consigliato che dovrebbe essere il bcm
<jester-> giordano: sei connesso a internet col pc in questione adesso?
<giordano> si via lan
<jester-> giordano:  anche tu stessa menta do Guest54687
<jester-> menata*
<jester-> giordano: gnome o kde
<giordano> presumo di si
<giordano> gnome
<Guest54687> qui dice che il driver broadcom STA senza fili è installato e in uso
<jester-> ok abilita dal gestore che lo installa lui
<jester-> Guest54687: non c'è anche bcm?
<Guest54687> adesso guardo
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610963/
<Guest54687> ma devo andare mica su gestione pacchetti, perché aprendo Driver aggiuntivi mi da' solo quella schermata...
<jester-> giordano: lspci | grep -i wifi
<giordano> non ha dato errori
<jester-> giordano: fa vedere  solo lspci
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610965/
<jester-> Guest54687:  fai questi passi http://paste.ubuntu.com/610964/
<jester-> giordano: la scheda wifi è integrata o usb
<giordano> integrata
<jester-> giordano: se è questa è abbastanza rara de vedere Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01)
<giordano> non ricordo bene ma con la 10.04 il wi-fi ha funzionato
<Guest54687> ok sto facendo :)
<jester-> giordano: con il kenrnel della 10.04 funza?
<giordano> non mi ricordo se l'ha riconosciuta subito o se ho dovuto fare qualcosa, ma di sicuro funzionava
<Guest54687> al comando cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver mi dice che il file o la directory non esistono
<jester-> Guest54687: wget ha scaricato?
<Guest54687> yes
<jester-> giordano: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<jester-> Guest54687:  tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<jester-> ha scompattato?
<Guest54687> sì, se non sbaglio era il secondo comando no?
<giordano> da dove lo devo scaricare
<jester-> Guest54687: se wget ha scaricato e il file c'è lo scompatta
<jester-> giordano:  non era per te.  prova a riavviare col kernel della 10.04
<giordano> come si fa? ho la 11.04
<Guest54687> oh ce l'ho fatta
<Guest54687> mi vede il wifi
<giordano> cosa mi dici di questo sito http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=426752.0   vale la pena tentare?
<jester-> giordano: riavvii  al menu di grub vai in kenrle precedenti e parti col kernel della 10.04, se non vedi il menu tieni pigiato shift la boot
<Guest54687> credo sia risolto...
<jester-> sperem
<giordano> ora provo ci vediamo dopo
<freefly> ciao a tutti, dopo l'aggiornamento alla 11.04 ho alcuni problemi
<freefly> il primo è che non era stato rimosso rhythmbox
<freefly> e dopo averlo rimosso a mano è rimasto nel menu audio
<freefly> mi sapete dire come fare a rimuoverlo anche da li?
<jester-> freefly: hai riavviato la sessione dopo averlo rimosso?
<freefly> si, l'ho rimosso già da alcuni giorni
<jester-> freefly: nel terminale digita: alacarte e fai
<freefly> ok dovrei aver trovato la spunta da togliere
<freefly> riavvio la sessione per vedere se ha funzionato e torno
<freefly> Ok sono stato troppo frettoloso... l'intuizione non ha funzionato. Scusa
<freefly> jester-: mi sai dare qualche altro consiglio?
<jester-> freefly: hai tolto l'ivona da alcarte?
<jester-> l'icona*
<freefly> intendi la spunta accanto a "Riproduzione musicale Rhythmbox"?
<jester-> freefly: cancellala proprio
<freefly> ok ora l'ho proprio cancellata
<jester-> freefly: elimina
<freefly> fatto
<jester-> freefly: killall gnome-panel
<jester-> vedi se è andata
<freefly> sulla 11.04 gnome-panel non penso ci sia più, mi sbaglio? Comunque io non ce l'ho avviato
<jester-> freefly: riavvia la sessione
<freefly> ok
<CLR-200> salve a tutti
<lonejack> ho un problema con la stampante (che credo non sia un baco). E' estremamente lenta. Troppo.
<CLR-200> ho un problema con un acer aspire zg5
<lonejack> quado stampo pdf è come se facesse un rendering di un immagine
<freefly> jester-: grazie ha funzionato!
<lonejack> EPSON EPL 5800
<jester-> :)
<CLR-200> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare i driver proprietari
<CLR-200> ?
<freefly> Il secondi problema che ho dopo aver aggiornato alla 11.04 è che la webcam mi da grossi problemi
<freefly> ho un macbook 2.1 e seguendo una guida sul forum internazionale di Ubuntu ho visto che
<Rootlogan> ciao
<CLR-200> da System\Administrator\Additional Drivers non riesco
<CLR-200> ovvero: non ce ne sono
<freefly> per farla funzionare da cheese devo andare nelle opzioni e selezionare un'altra risoluzione, altrimenti rimane tutto nero
<CLR-200> ...ma prima c'erano (su vecchie versioni di ubuntu) (stesso pc)
<freefly> per farla funzionare con skype devo avviarlo da terminale digitando "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype"
<freefly> mi sapete dire dove sta il problema?
<Rootlogan> qualcuno riesce a dirmi come mai non riesco a scaricare la versione desktop di kde dalla 11.04?
<Rootlogan> o meglio come mai con il comando da terminale non mi scarica la versione desktop?
<Rootlogan> attualmente ho una versione work space funzionante dalla quale vi scrivo
<mlazzari2> ciao a tutti c'è qualcuno che mi può indicare il percorso di Xchat su unity?  thanks
<alnuvola> buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> Rootlogan: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/
<Rootlogan> grazie leggo e poi vedo di risolvermi il problema
<jester-> Rootlogan: vuoi 32 o 64 bit
<Rootlogan> cercavo un comando da terminale
<jester-> Rootlogan: vuoi 32 o 64 bit
<Rootlogan> cercavo un comando da terminale
<Rootlogan> ma google non mi è di grande aiuto
<jester-> Rootlogan:  vuoi scaricare la 32 o la 64bit
<Rootlogan> 32
<jester-> Rootlogan:  per la 32: wget -c http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/kubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Rootlogan> ok questo implica un reinstyallare la distro da cd
<Rootlogan> io stò cercando di inslallarla da konsolle
<jester-> Rootlogan: ti scarica semplicemente la iso
<jester-> Rootlogan: aggiornamento o installazione nuova
<Rootlogan> io stavo usando questo comando: apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Rootlogan> solo che non funziona
<Rootlogan> cercavo qualcosa di similare
<jester-> Rootlogan: rispondi alle domande
<Rootlogan> che funzionasse
<jester-> Rootlogan: aggiornamento o installazione nuova
<CLR-200> qualcuno sa come posso far comparire un driver proprietario nella lista dei driver proprietari?
<Rootlogan> aggiornamento
<jester-> CLR-200: ???
<jester-> Rootlogan: è possibile ma serv e alternate
<CLR-200> jester ho bisogno di installare il driver proprietario della scheda video
<CLR-200> precedenti versioni di ubuntu me lo davano
<CLR-200> questa no
<CLR-200> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<CLR-200> o installarlo da CLI
<Rootlogan> clr-200 hai controllato la compatibilità del tuo HW con la distro?
<Rootlogan> :S
<CLR-200> ma non so ne il pacchetto ne il comando (ecludendo apt-get)
<jester-> CLR-200: mai esistito un propietario video intel
<CLR-200> Rootlogan, quelle prima andavano 'na bellezza...
<Rootlogan> prima
<Rootlogan> con le precedenti versioni
<CLR-200> jester, strano, mi ricordo di averlo visto
<jester-> CLR-200: mai esistito
<CLR-200> ok
<Rootlogan> quando hai aggiornato il sistema ti è comparso il messaggio software installato di terze parti non suipportato?
<jester-> Rootlogan: wget -c http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/kubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<CLR-200> ma il mio problema resta: quando metto a schermo intero alcune applicazioni lo schermo non è intero ma "ridimensiona" aggiungendo due barre nere ai lati
<CLR-200> anzi, non alcune: TUTTE QUELLE CHE NON USANO X
<CLR-200> tipo Milkytracker
<CLR-200> wine..
<CLR-200> ..si è un problema anche trascurabile...
<CLR-200> Rootlogan, non ricordo
<Rootlogan> eh..
<CLR-200> azz
<CLR-200> quindi faccio downgrade
<Rootlogan> te lo ricordo io
<Rootlogan> si
<CLR-200> ecco
<CLR-200> :(
<Rootlogan> è un messaggio che manda sempre in questi casi
<Rootlogan> in pratica è terminato ilo supporto sulla scheda video
<Rootlogan> almeno temporaneamente
<CLR-200> vabbè, poco male, almeno so cosa devo fare dai
<Rootlogan> potresti scriverti i driver
<Rootlogan> :D
<CLR-200> capisco
<CLR-200> ahahahah
<CLR-200> questa è buona XD
<jester-> Rootlogan: poi segui la guida da Avanzamento usando il CD/DVD alternate http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoNatty
<Rootlogan> in realtà linux nasce con questo scopo
<CLR-200> Rootlogan, non ne sono capace
<jester-> CLR-200: al boot si incarica hal di caricare il driver open che serve alla intel
<freefly> da stamani mi sta succedendo un problema piuttosto grave... è la seconda volta che all'improvviso termina la sessione e mi ritrovo nella schermata di login
<jester-> freefly:  usi unity o hai installato gnome3
<freefly> unity
<CLR-200> jester?
<jester-> freefly: essendo ancora un filino instabile è normale, se vui la stabilità assoluta usa gone classic
<CLR-200> devo modificare quale file?
<CLR-200> e come?
<jester-> CLR-200: per la video intel non devi fare nulla
<CLR-200> ah ecco
<CLR-200> dicevo io
<CLR-200> ok dovrei imparare a scrivere i driver
<jester-> anzi se hai /etc/X11/xorg.conf rinominalo o cancellalo
<CLR-200> mi ci serve un corso di elettronica e uno di informatica?
<jester-> CLR-200:  a quale pro
<CLR-200> ..e me la cavo?
<freefly> jester-: fantastico, grazie del chiarimento.
<CLR-200> per hobby jester-
<jester-> freefly: pure gnome3 shell fa qualche scherzo da prete
<jester-> CLR-200: e  per obby non hai altro da fare che trollare?
<freefly> non lo metto in dubbio è solo che se stavo lavorando a qualcosa di importante era parecchio fastidioso
<CLR-200> trollare?
<CLR-200> scusa ma questo verbo non lo conosco
<CLR-200> ma per installare altri driver video come faccio?
<Rootlogan> trollare fare il troll nelle discussioni da forum o chat
<CLR-200> ah...
<Rootlogan> non ne puoi installare altri
<Rootlogan> devi installare i tuoi..
<CLR-200> mm
<natty> buongiorno. cerco un editor per taggare file. nienete di complesso, mi basta un editor che mi consenta, dopo aver caricato i file selezionati, sostituisci con... etc
<jester-> che bella coppia
<natty> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià
<CLR-200> scusate, però chiedere è lecito
<Rootlogan> oh jester ma con chi parli?
<CLR-200> altrimenti cosa esiste a fare questo canale?
<CLR-200> senza entrare in polemica
<CLR-200> nessuno "nasce imparato"
<Rootlogan> non serve diventare insofferente verso gli altri anche perchè non mi sembri il verbo
<Rootlogan> stai calmo
<CLR-200> no no, infatti
<CLR-200> posso chiedere una cosa?
<CLR-200> per avere la lista dei repository vecchi
<CLR-200> in rete
<CLR-200> un URL
<jester-> !sourceslist | CLR-200
<ubot-it> CLR-200: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<CLR-200> grazie!
<glpiana> ola
<Jans> Buongiorno a tutti voi!
<Jans> volevo un aiuto su Unity
<glpiana> Jans, parla
<Jans> ecco...volevo provarlo ma non so come attivarlo
<glpiana> Jans, allora, cominciamo dall'inizio: tu hai installato ubuntu 11.04?
<Jans> ho fatto aggiornamento tramite dvd
<glpiana> Jans, ok, apri un terminale e scrivi:  lspci | grep -i vga
<Jans> della rivista Linux Magazine
<glpiana> Jans, copia qui la riga che esc
<glpiana> e
<Jans> ok
<Jans> eccola
<Jans> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] (rev a3)
<glpiana> Jans, scrivi /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<glpiana> !paste | Jans incolla su pastebin
<ubot-it> Jans incolla su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Jans> vedo se ci riesco perché non son pratico in queste cose, ok amico
<Jans> ti posso dire che in 11 righe 4 hanno risposta "No"
<Jans> GL vertex program:        no
<Jans> GL fragment program:      no
<glpiana> Jans, nel temrinale: lsmod
<glpiana> Jans, su pastebin
<Jans> GL version is 1.4+:       no
<Jans> ok
<Jans> vado la
<Jans> ok...fatto
<glpiana> Jans, ...premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Jans> glpiana, dove il canale e qual indirizzo?
<jester-> quello della minetti
<glpiana> Jans, per favore leggi il messaggio di ubot-it . non è così difficile
<glpiana> jester-, LOL
<glpiana> jester-, via delle orgettine?
<jester-> e il canale quello di irrigazione
<jester-> glpiana: hihihi
<glpiana> jester-, mi sa che il messaggio del paste del bot è troppo complicato
<glpiana> ci si impastano tutti
<jester-> glpiana: mi sa di si
<glpiana> bisogna adattarlo a nuovi livelli di comprensione
<glpiana> jester-, dai, poi facciamo le prove con peace
<jester-> ci sono parole strane tipo: indirizzo e canale
<Jans> glpiana ho letto e fatto tutto cioè ho anke clicato "paste"
<glpiana> se capisce peace siamo a posto :D
<Jans> ora che faccio
<glpiana> Jans, e io acora aspetto che copi qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Jans, devi LEGGERE TUTTO il messaggio di uboti
<Jans> della pag di pastebin?
<jester-> Jans: l'url, quella tipo www.vivalagnocca.org
<Jans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Jans> controlla
<glpiana> Jans, sfotti?
<jester-> Jans: ma dopo aver schisciato paste
<Jans> si si Jester
<Jans> ho capito
<Jans> è venuta fuori cosi come sopra
<glpiana> Jans, l'indirizzo di pastebin lo conosco già, grazie
<glpiana> vorremmo vedere il link che ti appare dopo aver cliccato su paste
<Jans> allora nn è sucesso niente
<Jans> dove sbaglio
<glpiana> Jans, allora hai saltato qualche passaggio. leggi bene quella pagina per favore -.-
<jester-> Jans: esempio http://paste.ubuntu.com/610989/
<glpiana> jester-, lol
<Jans> credo proprio di si....la in Poster che devo scrivere?
<glpiana> Jans, ma cosa non capisci di: incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina ?
<jester-> Jans: poster=colui che scrive
<glpiana> Jans, oh, dai su, sveglia: hai incollato il testo?
<glpiana> Jans, hai messo il tuo nome?
<Jans> non
<Jans> e è il nick o il mio vero nome
<jester-> ci puoi mettere vivalagnocca
<glpiana> Jans, ma è identico, ma scrivici anche pippo. che vuoi che cambi!
<jester-> o pippa
<Jans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610991/
<Jans> davvero nn era cosi dificle
<glpiana> Jans, olè!
<glpiana> Jans, ora vai su sistema amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<Jans> è si...viva la pazienza!
<Jans> sta aprendo
<glpiana> Jans, poi dimmi che vedi per nvidia
<Jans> supporto 3D sperimentale per schede nVidia > Verificato dagli svilupatori di Ubuntu > Licenza: Libero >Questo driver fornisce accelerazione 3D sperimentale per le schede grafiche nVidia come alternativa libera al driver proprietario.  Terminata l'installazione è necessario riavviare il computer>
<glpiana> Jans, solo quello sperimentale?
<Jans> si
<glpiana> Jans, prova ad attivarlo e poi riavvia come ti dice
<Jans> e poi ci sono 2 palini
<Jans> ok
<Jans> ora prima di riavviare devo prendere nota di questo sito ok?
<jester-> quale sito
<akis24> giorno
<Jans> è venuto fuori: questo driver è attivato e attualmente in uso
<Jans> e poi per riaviare
<jester-> Jans: quanti anni ha il pc
<Jans> non lo so
<Jans> ma è vecchioto
<jester-> eh
<natty> ciao. cerco progr per modificare le descrizioni dei file, ma trovo solo roba per file audio o video (easy tag per esempio), vorrei qualcosa a prescindere ...
<jester-> difficile che con quella scheda avere il 3d
<Jans> comunque ha la nVidia 4
<Jans> non lo so ma ho letto nella rivista che può andare
<jester-> anche la nonna sugli 80 se la porti in disco balla
<Jans> hehe
<natty> jester-, dal freddo! :)
<Jans> ritorno subito
<jester-> natty: se ha la minigonna facile di si
<akis24> un piccolo aiuto sul pc di mio figlio non so bene per quale motivo ora allo spegnimento chiede di inserire la password !!! ops scordavo ubuntu 10.04 lts
<natty> jester-, appunto! :)
<natty> me lo indicate un programmino facile facile?
<jester-> akis24: hai gnome?
<akis24> si jester
<jester-> akis24: il figliolo ha un account per conto suo fatto dopo installazione?
<akis24> si si e sul suo pc personale
<jester-> akis24: è stato aggiunto hai gruppi di default?
<akis24> si credo di default
<jester-> akis24: l'account user è stato creato in fase installazione o dopo
<akis24> in installazione
<akis24> credo sia successo dopo avere installato qualcosa li...
<akis24> prima andava bene infatti
<jester-> akis24: a sapere cosa ha installato
<akis24> ma non so' dirti a dire il vero cosa ha provocato il prb
<akis24> e immaginavo...
<akis24> ti ringrazio lo stesso
<jester-> !gnomerest | akis24
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<jester-> !gnomereset | akis24
<ubot-it> akis24: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<akis24> ci provero' grazie
<jester-> akis24: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17713/require-sudo-password-for-shutdown-for-one-session
<akis24> ok guardo
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<Jans> glpiana e jester...eccomi
<glpiana> Jans, quindi? che è successo?
<Jans> nel display niente
<glpiana> Jans, apri un terminale
<Jans> ok
<glpiana> Jans, digita: lsmod | grep nvidia
<kalibro20> ciao a tutti...
<kalibro20> strano problemino, finora mai visto
<kalibro20> oun hp con 7, devo inst ubuntu ma non mi fa andare su bios, ne sapete qualcosa?
<glpiana> Jans, dimmi solo se elenca o meno
<Jans> niente
<Mauy> kalibro20, che vuol dire non ti fa andare sul bios
<glpiana> Jans, scrivi: lsmod | grep nouveau
<Jans> scusate adesso devo fare un lavoretto
<Jans> ma ci ritorno su questo argomento
<Jans> vi ringrazio di cuore per l'aiuto
<kalibro20> niente, vuol dire che premo F2 o canc ma si avvia win, al massimo con f2 i test e f8 avvio provvisorio
<Jans> siete meravigliosi
<Jans> grazie mille
<Jans> ciao ciao...buon apetito a tutti
<Mauy> kalibro20, dammi il modello di hp esatto non tutti è lf2
<glpiana> Jans, ciao
<kalibro20> hp g61
<Jans> a presto.
<Mauy> anche se il boot da cd dovrebbe essere gia impostato
<glpiana> kalibro20, ma vedi a schermo i tasti per accedere al bios?
<kalibro20> no, solo esc
<glpiana> esc?
<Mauy> kalibro20, dovrebbe essere f10
<kalibro20> ma con F10 non fa nulla, parte Win
<Mauy> kalibro20, scusa esc poi f10
<kalibro20> ok, mo provo
<Mauy> kalibro20, prova altrimenti tieni premuto f10
<kalibro20> ok tnk
<passubu> uso ubuntu 11.04 , come faccio a reset le password?
<jester-> passubu: cioé?
<passubu> jester-: volevo cambiare la password , invece non so perché ora mi chiede all awio la vecchia password e se installo su sw center la nuova
<jester-> passubu: come hai cercato di cambiarla
<jester-> hai abilitato root?
<luca230103> buongiorno a tutti
<passubu> jester-: purtroppo non lo so perché il casotto l ha fatto mio fratello... mi ha detto che ha aperto sia 'impostazioni personali' che 'gestore portachiavi'
<passubu> jester-: come faccio abilitare root? sono nuovo e poco pratico
<luca230103> ragazzi  quando scarico con il torrent non posso navigare piu' con il mio browser eppure ho una banda a 5 mb
<luca230103> sara' un problema di ubuntu
<luca230103> che non gestisce bene la banda
<luca230103> ?
<passubu> luca230103: sarà 1 probl che hai impostato troppa banda x trasmission
<luca230103> :)
<luca230103> come posso regolarla
<luca230103> uso qtorrent
<luca230103> upload 50 kib
<luca230103> sarebbe la global speed
<passubu> jester-: c6? :(
<luca230103> download 100 kib
<jester-> passubu:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<jester-> passubu: rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<luca230103> jester come posso configurare bene la banda su qtorrent
<jester-> passubu: e sudo passwd -l root
<passubu> jester-: jester- ho scritto il primo dei 2 e mi ha scritto impossibile rimuovere ... file o dir nn esistente
<jester-> passubu: e sudo passwd -l root  (-elle)
<passubu> jester-: lo faccio lo stesso il secondo comando? anke se mi ha dato quell errore? il primo comando
<jester-> passubu: e sudo passwd -l root  (-elle)
<passubu> jester-: vbb lo fo' lo stesso
<jester-> eh
<passubu> jester-: pw expiry info changed
<jester-> passubu: prova adesso
<passubu> jester-: provo ,,, a far cosa'
<peppex> buongiorno
<passubu> jester-: provo ,,, a far cosa?
<jester-> passubu: a vedere se funza solo la pass di user
<peppex> ho avuto un problema con un hard disk
<peppex> e non riesco più a montarlo
<passubu> jester-: provo a usar la pw vecchia o nuova?
<jester-> passubu: la pass dell'user
<peppex> credo sia danneggiato ma mi basta aprirlo per salvare alcuni file che mi servono...
<jester-> passubu:  fai sudo passwd iltuouser nuovapass
<jester-> peppex: tipo di filesystem?
<peppex> hpfs/ntfs
<peppex> è la partizione con win
<jester-> peppex: la partizione è
<jester-> sdxx?
<passubu> jester-: ho riawiato e mi scrive 'sblocca portachiavi inserire la pw del portachiavi predefinito x sbloccarlo'
<peppex> e dove lo vedo se è sdxx?
<jester-> passubu: Sistema -> Amministrazione -> Gestore portachiavi
<jester-> passubu: metti la pass nuova
<jester-> peppex: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> se l'hd non è completamente morto
<peppex> nono lo rileva tranquillamente
<jester-> peppex: allora niente da fare
<peppex> non c'è modo di montarlo?
<passubu> jester-: non ho sistema amminitrazione xke uso unity e non ho trovato gestore portachiavi su app , uso ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> peppex: se non lo vede è come se non esistesse
<peppex> no ma lo vede!
<peppex> anche nella gestione dischi
<jester-> passubu: passa a gnome classic che la trovi
<peppex> però non c'è modo di montarlo
<jester-> peppex: fisk lo vede o no
<jester-> fdisk*
<passubu> jester-: apro pw e chiavi d cifratura?
<peppex> jester, sì
<jester-> peppex: e le partizioni sono?
<passubu> jester-: l ho aperto e mi scrive pw predefinito , ke faccio?
<jester-> passubu: cambia la pass
<passubu> jester-: mi scrive la pw originale nn è corretta e ho provato entrambe, ke faccio?
<jester-> passubu: come si chiama l'user
<peppex> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/611010/
<passubu> jester-: dove lo vedo come si kiama user?
<jester-> passubu: madu nome dell'user con cui sei loggato
<jester-> peppex: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<passubu> jester-: dimmi come faccio a vederlo sono nuovo e poco pratico
<jester-> passubu: prendi per il culo?
<passubu> owiam no , dimmi come vedere il nome user
<massimo18> passubu: guarda in alto a destra
<jester-> passubu: mah
<jester-> è mattinata di trolli scarssi
<passubu> jester-: in alto a dx c è scritto goffredo
<passubu> massimo18: grz
<massimo18> \o/
<jester-> passubu: sudo passwd goffredo wla gnocca
<massimo18> lol
<jester-> passubu: vivalagnocca sarà la nuova pass
<jester-> passubu: poi riavvia il pc
<jester-> e segnati la pass
<peppex> jester, already the newest version
<jester-> passubu: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<passubu> jester-: ho scritto sudo passwd ecc e mi kiede 1 pw , quale metto? wlagnocca?
<massimo18> -.-
<massimo18> passubu: allora per prima cosa non usare le k che non sono gradite
<jester-> passubu: metti la pass che vuoi wlagnocca era un esempio
<passubu> jester-: ok ho messo la pw ke voglio ma dopo aver scritto quel comando mi chiede 1 pw , quale metto? la nuova che ho scritto in quel comando?
<jester-> passubu: o solo passwd goffredo cje poi la chiede lui
<massimo18> !k | passubu
<ubot-it> passubu: www.nokappa.it
<jester-> passubu: e metti la pass nuova
<passubu> jester-: ho messo la nuova pw ma mi ha scritto sorry try again
<filo1234> guarda che ti sta chiedendo la password di sudo
<jester-> passubu: o solo passwd goffredo cje poi la chiede lui
<filo1234> quindi la vecchia ora, perchè stai usando suno
<filo1234> sudo*
<peppex> non c'è modo di montarlo quindi??
<jester-> peppex: lo hai dato il comando?
<peppex> jester, quale??
<peppex> jester, per montarlo o quello che mi hai dato prima??
<jester-> leopesto: ma vede l'hd e non la partizione, quindi o l'hai cancellata o la tabella è andata
<filo1234> lol
<jester-> passubu: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<jester-> peppex:  sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<passubu> jester-: ho scritto quel comando sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1 , ora cosa faccio?
<peppex> no passubuntu era per me
<peppex> grazie
<jester-> passubu: nulla ho sbagliato tab
<passubu> jester-: come risolvo? il probl della doppia pw
<jester-> passubu: non c'è piu una doppia pass
<peppex> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/611014/
<jester-> passubu: c'è solo quella di goffredo
<filo1234> sempre che sia riuscito a cambiarla
<passubu> jester-: purtroppo la nuova pw di goffredo nn l accetta
<jester-> peppex: è andata irrimediabilmente
<peppex> magnifico
<peppex> formattando posso recuperarla? o è andata fisicamente??
<filo1234> peppex: puoi fare solo la prova di un check da windows
<jester-> passubu: reboot in modalità ripristino, vai in shell di root, passwd goffredo senza sudo e riavvii
<passubu> jester-: all awio d ubuntu mi scrive: sblocca portachiavi inserire la pw del portachiavi predefinito per sbloccarlo , 1 app vuole accedere al portachiavi predefinito ma questo è bloccato
<massimo18> amo'?
<jester-> passubu: hai rotto gli agnisdei
<filo1234> passubu: madu  sudo passwd goffredo >>>>> ti chiede prima la password vecchia >>>> poi la nuova 2 volte >>>>>>> metticlea
<jester-> filo1234: o trolla o sta cercando di sardinare un account non suo
<jester-> scardinare
<filo1234> ah si si in queste condizioni la vedo dura
<passubu> jester dopo aver clickato 2.6.38.9 recovery mode... come vado in shell d root?
<filo1234> vabè
<jester-> proviamo a ignorare va
<passubu> jester-: clicko passa a 1 shell con privilegi d root?
<peppex> ok quindi comunque i file sono andati
<filo1234> peppex: puoi fare solo la prova di un check da windows
<jester-> peppex: è andata proprio la partizione
<peppex> ok grazie
<peppex> siete stati gentilissimi
<peppex> speriamo bene
<peppex> ciao!
<passubu> jester pur avendo scritto che sono nuovo e poco pratico date x scontato che la gente sappia fare tutto e che sappia cos è shell privilegi root ,,, vabbe spero d capire come poter disinstallare ubuntu avendo 1 netbook senza lettore cd
<passubu> visto ke tanto nn riesco a usarlo visto ke mi kiede 3 pw diverse a seconda se all awio o se installo da ubuntu sw center o ... vbb no comment
<passubu> filo1234: pensa ad aiutare a risolvere i probl anzike pensare a !nokappa
<passubu> vbb vergognatevi bye
<Aizram> :D ah
<Aizram> una lite
<massimo18> dove?
<Aizram> ah beh pareva
<Aizram> ho letto solo ora
<filo1234> ??
<filo1234> poi quando ce li mandi
<massimo18> tornano
<Mauy> domandone ma in ubuntu 11,04 posso mettere gli sfondi scrivania che cambiano in automatico come in win 7
<filo1234> Mauy: tasto dx sul desktop > cambia sfondo della scrivania?
<Mauy> ok ma come faccio a mettere una serie di immagini che ogni tot cambiano da sole
<Mauy> ???
<filo1234> ci sono gia 2 sequeze immagini s enon sbaglio
<filo1234> sequenze*
<Mauy> ho provato ma mi sembra che non cambino..... e poi io vorrei mettere una sequenza personalizzata
<filo1234> aggiungi le immagini in quel player
<filo1234> cambiare cambiano
<Mauy> ok ogni quanto cambiano?
<Mauy> e come faccio ad aggiunger immagini?
<left> come faccio a disinstallare ubuntu 11.04 su 1 netbook senza lettore cd?
<filo1234> left: pensi di esserti comportato bene prima?
<filo1234> left: a parte che io non ti ho dato nessun k
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> !irc | haex
<ubot-it> haex: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<massimo18> -.-
<filo1234> impara a comportarti....
<haex> come si fa a disinstallare ubuntu 11 .04 su 1 netbook senza lettore cd?
<filo1234> chiedi da un'altra parte dato che qui non ti piace
<Guest82281> ciao a tutti ho appena comprato una stampante hp deskjet 2050 ma non riesco a farla funzionare mi potete aiutare?
<filo1234> Guest82281: di solito le hp sono pienamente supportate
<Guest82281> filo1234 non so come fare...
<massimo18> Guest82281: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=414125.0
<Guest82281> massimo18   l'ho trovato pure io ma non funziona ugualmente
<massimo18> Guest82281: hai installato hplip?
<Guest82281> si lo avevo già
<massimo18> Guest82281: allora non so dirti altro
<Guest82281> massimo18: grazie ugualmente
<Guest82281> filo1234: hai altri consigli?
<massimo18> Guest82281: prova a leggere qui:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/652963
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 652963 in hplip "On HP Deskjet 1050/2050 scanning does not work" [Medium,Fix released]
<massimo18> Guest82281: mi dicono che se hai natty funziona bene quella stampante
<Guest82281> massimo18: cosa è natty?
<massimo18> ubuntu 11.04
<massimo18> !natty
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<Guest82281> a massimo18 l'ultima versione
<massimo18> si
<massimo18> Guest82281: natty ha già tutti i driver di quella stampante
<Guest82281> massimo18:  mi consigli di aggiornare tutto?
<massimo18> Guest82281: è una tua scelta
<Guest82281> ok grazie ci penso
<Guest82281> massimo18: posso farlo anche da aggiornamenti?
<massimo18> Guest82281: che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Guest82281> massimo18: 10.04 penso
<massimo18> Guest82281: devi fare prima l'aggiornamento a 10.10 e poi passare alla 11.04
<massimo18> Guest82281: comunque io di solito non sggiorno mai
<massimo18> Guest82281: faccio sempre installazioni pulite poi vedi tu
<Guest82281> massimo18: io non faccio proprio niente di solito
<massimo18> -.-
<massimo18> ok ora devo assentarmi
<Guest82281> massimo18: scusa un ultima cosa
<Guest82281> massimo18:  se ho scaricato hplip lo installa in automatico?
<marco> Salve a tutti
<nailon_bo> salve a tutti
<nailon_bo> io avrei una domanda
<nailon_bo> se qualcuno risponde
<nailon_bo> stamattina abbiamo avuto un incontro con i tecnici informatici di tutti i comuni della zona nord di Bologna
<nailon_bo> scusate, non c'è nessuno?
<mono_> ciao come posso fare l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 11 se non me lo da in gestore aggiornamenti?
<nailon_bo> @mono_ ti conviene reinstallarlo da 0
<ubottu-it> nailon_bo: Error: "mono_" is not a valid command.
<nailon_bo> ti conviene reinstallarlo da 0
<nailon_bo> ubuntu ha sempre avuto dei problemi con gli avanzamenti di versione
<nailon_bo> la cosa migliore che potresti fare è in fase di installazione due partizioni: una root ( / ) e una home (/home)
<nailon_bo> in questo modo ogni volta che uscirà una nuova versione potrai reinstallare tutto senza dover cancellare i tuoi file personali
<Carlin0> mono_, che ubuntu hai ora ?
<nailon_bo> in ogni caso puoi usare il comando "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" senza virgolette
<danielefrancesca> quando lancio l'update mi da questo errore W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/bean123ch/burg/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<danielefrancesca> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/bean123ch/burg/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<danielefrancesca> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.sapete aiutarmi
<Carlin0> !paste | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<daniele> ok
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611041/ qui l'errore
<daniele> creda che sia un problema di burgmanager dopo che ho aggiunto dei reposity
<Carlin0> hai aggiunto il ppa di burg che ora ti rompe le @@
<daniele> puo darsi si
<Carlin0> ... l'errore è quello
<daniele> l'errore è quello che ti ho postato anche perche ora il burg l'ho cancellato
<Carlin0> daniele, posta /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> daniele, posta cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<daniele> Carlin0,  eccola la source.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/611042/
<LolMan> scusate, ma solo a me emule scarica file tarocchi?
<Steeler> LolMan, evidentemente sei un utente medio :P
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> daniele, in effetti il sources.list non sembra avere quei repo... ma quando fai update te li cerca..
<LolMan> Steeler, la funcia, scarico da emule da anni solo ora mi da problemi
<LolMan> XD
<daniele> Carlin0, come potrei risolvere ??
<Carlin0> LolMan, la rete di emule ormai è morta
<LolMan> Carlin0, ho notato, e dove mi consigliate di andare? Oltre che a quel paese...
<Carlin0> daniele, aspetta qualcuno più esperto di me
<Steeler> LolMan, ma eMule o aMule ?
<Carlin0> LolMan, torrent o nicotine
<LolMan> Steeler, entrambi
<daniele> Carlin0, ook
<Carlin0> la rete è la stessa emule o amule ...
<LolMan> infatti...
 * floryn90 saluta tutti gli utenti del canale
<airgnox> ragazzi ho un problema col microfono
<airgnox> se lo attivo da alsamixer funziona
<airgnox> ma ad ogni riavvio del pc si disattiva e devo riattivarlo sempre con alsamixer
<airgnox> c'è un modo per salvare le impostazioni di alsamixer in modo definitivo ?
<MatteoR> Buongiorno a tutti
<stefano80> buon pomeriggio, ho il microfono della webcam che non viene rilevato dal programma skype, e' un problema del programma oppure qualcosa non va nel sistema?
<coony> ciao
<MatteoR> stefano80: Ciao. Hai provato a vedere nelle impostazioni dell'audio?
<stefano80> MatteR, si, non mi permette alcuna scelta di dispositivo, c'è un unica voce pulseserver local
<stefano80> MatteoR
<cristy> ciao
<stefano80> MatteoR, non dovrebbe esserci anche il dispositivo della webcam?
<cristy> ho appena installato l'ultimo ubuntu sul mio netbook
<MatteoR> stefano80: Non di skype, di sistema
<cristy> volevo chiedere come è possibile non mostrare le icone dei dispositivi?
<cristy> perchè 'sto portatile ha due partizioni nascoste che giustamente linux vede, ma io non vorrei
<cristy> hey!
<cristy> mi date una mano please?
<MatteoR> cristy: Ti posso aiutare
<MatteoR> cristy: Apri un terminale
<MatteoR> cristy: digita "gconf-editor"
<cristy> grazie matteo
<MatteoR> cristy: Vai in apps>nautilus>desktop
<cristy> avevo trovato una soluzione simile su internet, ma così li nascondo tutti, vero?
<MatteoR> cristy: Sì, ma solo dal desktop. Puoi accedere a quei file da Risorse>Computer
<cristy> io  vorrei nascondere la partizione di ripristino e quella di android
<MatteoR> cristy: Comunqe togli la spunta da volumes-visible
<cristy> cmq non succede niente se scrivo gconf-editor
<Carlin0> :o
<MatteoR> cristy: gconf-editor poi premi invio
<MatteoR> cristy: Non ci credo che non ce l'ha
<MatteoR> cristy: Dovrebbe comparire una finestra
<cristy> da terminale mi dice che non è installato
<MatteoR> cristy: Ok, allora "sudo apt-get install gconf-editor"
<MatteoR> cristy: Premi il tasto s quando te lo chiede. quando ha finito segui i passaggi che ti ho indicato
<stefano80> MatteoR, dovevo selezioanare il dispositivo di input, adesso sembra che riceva il segnale, ma non mi si avvia skype, vedo il perchè, GRAZIE
<MatteoR> stefano80: Su skype non so aiutarti essendo un sw proprietario
<cristy> non c'è nautilus in apps
<stefano80> MatteoR, GRAZIE
<MatteoR> stefano80: Di nulla
<MatteoR> cristy: Devi selezionale la freccina accanto ad apps
<MatteoR> *selezionare
<cristy> sisi ho fatto, ma non c'è nautilus
<MatteoR> cristy: Dovrebbe esserci. Sotto a metacity cosa vedi?
<MatteoR> cristy: Hai ubuntu o una derivata?
<cristy> MatteoR, ti confesso che ti prendevo un poco in giro
<cristy> ho installato xubuntu
<cristy> vertamente non c'è nautilus
<cristy> lol
<MatteoR> cristy: Ecco scoperto l'arcano.... lol
<cristy> ho paura che se lascio visibili i dispositivi qualcuno possa fare casino
<MatteoR> cristy: Aspetta allora...
<cristy> in particolare ho paura a rendere visibile a linux la partizione di ripristino e quella di android
<pivellino-ubuntu> Ciao a tutti, ho sempre il solito problema con virtual box Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908), come faccio a risolvere definitivamente? grazie
<MatteoR> cristy: Ecco una guida che ho seguito quando avevo xfce: http://www.aspireone.it/eliminare-le-icone-di-default-su-un-desktop-xfce-263.html
<MatteoR> cristy: L'ho provata e funziona
<cristy> MatteoR, sto leggendo di una guida su grub2
<cristy> che pare nasconda le partizioni
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubuntu: Da terminale "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<cristy> cmq leggerò anche la tua, grazie
<MatteoR> Ok :)
<cristy> ma che i vecchi aspire usavano xfce di default?
<Jans> lester- ciao
<stefano80> smanettando con i driver ho installato dei pacchetti che ora non mi fanno funzionare piu l'audio, come posso tornare alla situazione di prima, ho utilizzato il make
<Jans> jester-
<pivellino-ubuntu> MatteoR   Come dici tu funziona, però ogni volta che accendo il pc si ripropone lo stesso problema
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubuntu: Prova a spegnere e riaccendere, dovrebbe funzionare. Cmq per sicurezza installa questo: "sudo apt-get install dkms"
<Jans> jester-: possiamo continuare il discorso fatto con glpiana?
<pivellino-ubuntu> MatteoR  Avevo installato pure dkms   ma ogni volta che riaccendo stesso problema, è insopportabile
<Jans> volevo vedere come funziona Unity....
<Jans> nel mio pc non sivede questa roba
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubuntu: Che kernel hai?
<Jans> l'ultimo 11.04
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubuntu: Io l'ho dovuto fare una sola volta, poi ha sempre funzionato
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubuntu: è strano questo
<cristy> MatteoR, ho aggiunto/etc/grub.d/30_os-prober riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<cristy> MatteoR, ho modificato /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<pivellino-ubuntu> MatteoR   ho ubuntu 10.10 ma non ricordo come guardare il kernel mi pare che sia 2.6.35.28
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubuntu: Ok. Non dovrebbe avere problemi.
<pivellino-ubuntu> MatteoR ora riavvio e ti so dire, aspetto che completo con il terminale, grazie
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubuntu: Sennò basta modificare un file per caricare i moduli all'avvio
<pivellino-ubuntu> MatteroR riavvio ora e poi accedo di nuovo, eventualmente tra un po mi dici quale file devo modificare, grazie
<Jans> MatteoR: come posso fare per far vedere questo bendito "Unity"?
<MatteoR> Jans: Hai ubntu?
<MatteoR> ubuntu*
<Jans> si, l'ultimo
<Jans> ho aggiornato com il dvd
<MatteoR> Jans: Puoi installare unity-2d
<MatteoR> Jans: "sudo apt-get install unity-2d"
<Jans> avevo fatto 1a con glpiana una cosa per la compatibilità che ti mando adesso
<redy76> salve  gentilissimi qualcuno consce una soluzione per i driver del lettore sd mmc ricoh "07:00.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22) 07:00.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12) 07:00.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12) 07:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)"
<Jans> eccolo:
<Jans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610991/
<MatteoR> Jans: è il risultato di "lsmod"
<Jans> e legendo sulla rivista linux magazine dice che con nvidia 4 è possibile far girarlo
<Jans> si , anche se me ne entendo poco
<fritz91> buonasera a tutti
<pivellino-ubunt1> MatteoR  Non si è risolto
<fritz91> ho una domandina da porvi:
<MatteoR> Jans: Installa i driver proprietari
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubunt1: Allora prima facciamo una prova
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubunt1: "sudo modprobe vboxdrv"
<fritz91> come posso modificare l'ordine dei kernel disponibili all'avvio del sistema?
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubunt1: Poi prova ad avviare virtualbox
<Jans> questa mattina"glpiana" mi aveva deto di andar in Sistema<adm<driver aggiuntivi...fino ad acetare e instllare tutto e poi il riavvio del sistema ma non si è visto nessun risultatoù
<pivellino-ubunt1> MatteoR Ha aperto la macchina virtuale ma spero che al prossimo avvio non faccia di nuovo lo stesso errore
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubunt1: Dobbiamo modificare il file allora
<pivellino-ubunt1> MatteoR Riavvio ora e vedo se si è risolto.
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubunt1: "sudo gedit /etc/modules" e in fondo al file metti vboxdrv e salvi. Il problema non dovrebbe presentarsi più
<Jans> MatteoR- mi hai letto?
<MatteoR> Jans: Sìsì
<Jans> ok
<Jans> dopo quel riavvio lui mi aveva detto di andare nel terminale ma io ho dovuto andare
<Jans> e son rimasto fin qui
<MatteoR> Jans: Senti prova questo: fai un logout, seleziona il tuo nome e prima di mettere la password, nel menù sessione, scegli ubuntu, metti la password e prova a vedere se funzia
<Jans> ecco: dimmi come si fa esto logout
<Jans> sarebbe uscire dalla sessione completamente?
<MatteoR> Jans: Devi selezionare il menù per spegnere il pc, solo che invece di premere arresta, premi "termina sessione"
<Jans> ok
<Jans> vamos la jans..
<pivellino-ubuntu> MatteoR  Non si è risolto. Ho un altro problema fastidiosissimo: all'avvio è scomparso il time-out e devo premere invio per avviare il sistema operativo
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubuntu: Quello è grub... non lo abbiamo toccato
<pivellino-ubuntu> MatteoR  Lo so infatti è da qualche mese che non mi funziona il grub
<fritz91> come posso modificare l'ordine dei kernel disponibili all'avvio del sistema? vorrei rendere predefinito quello precedente così da non doverlo scegliere ogni volta
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubuntu: Prova un "sudo update-grub"
<pivellino-ubuntu> MatteoR  Fatto pure quello diverse volte ma nulla
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubuntu: Virtualbox non funziona adesso?
<pivellino-ubuntu> MatteoR Per avviare le macchine virtuali devo dare il solito comando da terminale altrimenti non va.
<Jans_> jester-: credo sia sucesso qualcosa
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubuntu: Non so cosa dire...
<Jans_> matteoR- era per te..scusa
<MatteoR> Jans_: Sei con unity adesso?
<Jans_> non purtropo
<pivellino-ubuntu> MatteoR  Per il grub cosa potrei fare? Come faccio a modificare quel file per virtualbox?
<Jans_> è cambiata l'icona per scomparire le finestre del desktop
<Jans_> prima era grigia, ora è violeta
<Jans_> MatteoR: cosa devo fare ora?
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubuntu: Postami questo "cat /etc/default/grub" con il paste.ubuntu.com
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<MatteoR> !paste | pivellino-ubuntu
<ubot-it> pivellino-ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MatteoR> Jans_: Aspetta scusa...
<Jans_> ok, certo...ti capisco
<pivellino-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611079/
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubuntu: "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub", sostituisci GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET="false" con GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true. Salva, poi "sudo update-grub"
<pivellino-ubuntu> MatteoR  Riavvio?
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubuntu: Sì
<MatteoR> Jans_: Senti riesci ad elencarmi cosa c'è scritto nel menù sessione che ti ho detto prima? Grazie
<Jans_> aspeta che ti dico
<Jans_> la dove per terminare la sessione?
<MatteoR> Jans_: Sì, vai lì, ti scrivi cosa vedi in quel menù (anche quello che è predefinito) torni e mi dici
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubunt1: Risolto il timeout?
<pivellino-ubunt1> MatteoR Non si è risolto
<daniele> quando l'ancio l'update del sistema mi da il seguente errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/611041/ chi può aiutarmi
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubunt1: Dopo la modifica hai fatto update-grub?
<pivellino-ubunt1> si
<Jans_> MatteoR: ora viene solo "terminare la sessione" e/o " annula" ma prima cera una finestra che diceva chiudere tutti i programi prima di chiudere la sessione
<Jans_> 1a che io facessi quelo che mi hai detto il desktop era un po diverso , inteso?
<MatteoR> Jans_: Quello è unity
<MatteoR> Jans_: Uno snapshot per capire
<MatteoR> Jans_: Premi stamp sulla tastiera e posta l'immagine su image.ubuntu.com
<MatteoR> !image | Jans_
<ubot-it> Jans_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Jans_> MatteoR: cioè, la barra orizzontale era separata da una picolissima barra che sembrava acciaio e ora tutto è come la versione 9.10
<Jans_> ok
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubunt1: Mi dispiace, ma non so come aiutarti...
<romeopapa> salve, qualcuno sa come associare il protocollo picasa per scaricare gli album direttamente?
<pivellino-ubunt1> MatteoR  Capito, come faccio a modificare quel file per far funzionare virtualbox? grazie
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubunt1: Il file da modificare era /etc/modules
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubunt1: Non lo hai fatto?
<pivellino-ubunt1> MatteoR  Non so cosa devo cambiare in quel file
<Jans_> MatteoR: eccola
<Jans_> http://imagebin.org/154365
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubunt1: Allora ripeto: "sudo gedit /etc/modules", metti in fondo al file "vboxdrv" senza virgolette, salva. Così dovrebbe funzionare ogni volta
<MatteoR> Jans_: Quello è gnome, non unity... Uhm... Prova a postarmi questo "glxinfo | grep rendering". Se ti chiede di installarlo allora dai un "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils"
<Jans_> MatteoR: se cosi avessi ritornato al passato
<Jans_> niente
<pivellino-ubunt1> MatteoR Ho fatto ma non funziona, ti posto il file http://paste.ubuntu.com/611092/
<Jans_> allora devo ritornare nel futuro
<Jans_> ok faccio sbito
<MatteoR> pivellino-ubunt1: Questo file ha effetto nei riavvii successivi.
<pivellino-ubunt1> MatteoR  Ok, grazie
<ptkdev> Chrome crea 1 processo per ogni pagina per evitare crash collettivi, ma se crasha flash player crashano tutte le tab.
<Jans_> MatteoR: credo nn ha fatto niente, ecco:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/611093/
<MatteoR> Jans_: Uffa... speravo che ti rispondesse di no, ma così è inconcludente... Allora prova questo (se non và, allora fai un arresto forzato)
<Jans_> magari
<MatteoR> Jans_: "killall gnome-panel && unity --replace"
<MatteoR> Jans_: Non chiudere il terminale
<Jans_> MatteoR: sta lavorando
<MatteoR> Jans_: é cambiato qualcosa?
<Jans_> MatteoR: ancora non comunque ha sconvozzolato tutto il desktop e cè una riga che dice:  compiz (unityshell) - Error: OpenGL 1.4+ not supported
<MatteoR> Jans_: Riavvia... ecco perchè non funziona. Hai una scheda video che non supporta OpenGl 1.4
<jester-> Jans_: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p cosa risponde
<MatteoR> ciao jester-
<jester-> yo MatteoR
<enzotib> jester-, io comando all'ultima moda? :)
<enzotib> il*
<jester-> enzotib: è glipina cit
<MatteoR> jester-: Non lo sapveo che esistesse quel comando
<jester-> ehehe
<Jans_> jester: dice questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611099/
<jester-> secondo me con la nonna scheda da tutti no
<MatteoR> Jans_: Allora installa unity-2d
<jester-> Jans_: o gli prendi almeno una serie 8000 o nada unity e gnome3 shell
<Jans_> rsrs....ci devo pensar sopra Jester
<Jans_> ok MatteoR: dimmi come
<MatteoR> Jans_: sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<Jans_> MatteoR: prima devo riavviare vero?
<MatteoR> Jans_: Hai ancora i menù, ecc?
<Jans_> dove
<jester-> Jans_: termina sessione e rientra con unity-2d
<MatteoR> Jans_: Sì, però prima installalo
<MatteoR> Jans_: Non occorre riavviare
<Jans_> devo chiudere il terminale perchè è rimasto cosi nella riga finale:  Setting Update "fullscreen_visual_bell"
<Jans_> o cosa devo fare, scusa
<jester-> control+c
<jester-> <MatteoR> Jans_: sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<disinsta> come faccio a disinstallare ubuntu? ho avviato 1 live
<disinsta> ho 1 netbook senza lettore cd, ho avviato ubuntu live da 1 usb... come faccio a disinstallare ubuntu che c'è nel netbook?
<jester-> disinsta: fomratti la partizione e ripristini mbr se vuoi par patire sibito winzoz
<disinsta> jester-: come faccio a formattare la partizione e ripristinare mb?
<jester-> !mbr | disinsta
<ubot-it> disinsta: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<disinsta> sono nuovo e poco pratico
<jester-> disinsta: formatti con gparted, per mbr segui la guida
<disinsta> jester-: ho avviato 1 live... ora mi dice prova / installa,,, clicko PROVA?
<jester-> disinsta: prova
<DarkanseR> buona sera ragazzi, ho bisogno di aiuto, non conosco bene ubuntu perchè sono abituato su fedora, vorrei installare i driver proprietari ati, innanzi tutto ho un Ati Sapphire X1650 Series 512mb AGP8X ho scaricato i driver dal sito i "Catalyst Legacy" ma non riesco ad installarli... qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare? grazie
<jester-> DarkanseR: se driver aggiuntivi non vede nessuna driver ati è gia a posto
<jester-> DarkanseR: i catalyst lasciali perdere che ti fottono il sistema
<DarkanseR> jester-: non capisco, comunque non mi funzionano più gli effetti 3d quindi ho bisogno dei driver, non ho più l'accellerazione grafica
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ci sei?
<disinsta> jester-: ho clickato PROVA, cosa faccio ora?
<[Enrico]> ciao DarkanseR, ci sono
<DarkanseR> jester-: sinceramente vorrei installare i driver proprietari, se ci sono altri oltre i catalyst
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: non puoi installare i driver propietari, ma quelli liberi in ubuntu 11.04 su quella scheda vanno veramente veramente bene
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: mi potresti aiutare con i driver proprietari di ati? tempo fa mi avevi aiutato ed eravamo riusciti ad installarli, non so se ti ricordi sono Havot94
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: vedi sopra
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: sono su ubuntu 10
<jester-> DarkanseR: vedi un po te, dove hai scaricato trovi anche le doc per installare
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: è il momento di aggiornare a 11.04 allora! ;)
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ho internet lento non mi sembra il caso
<[Enrico]> jester-: nono, non può con quella scheda
<disinsta> jester-: ho clickato PROVA, cosa faccio ora? mi chiede 1 password? quale c scrivo?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: beh i driver propietari non li puoi usare se non con ubuntu 8.04 fai te
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: i catalyst legacy supportano la mia scheda video
<jester-> [Enrico]: si fottono pure da gestore figurimoci cosi a capocchia
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: si ma vanno solo su ubuntu 8.04 e inferiori
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: un tempo mi hai fatto installare dei driver non so se erano i catalyst ma erano mooolto più veloci di quelli che si trovano già su ubuntu.
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: su quelle nuove non possono funzionare.
<DarkanseR> [Enrico] avevamo fatto tutto su terminale non abbiamo scaricato nulla
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: si ti avevo fatto installare i driver open che ora sono installati di default con 11.04 i radeon versione gallium
<disinsta> jester-: ho clickato PROVA, cosa faccio ora? mi chiede 1 password: quale c scrivo?
<[Enrico]> che sono i driver liberi eh
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: mi aiuti ad installarli qui?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: eh ormai non si può più, c'è ubuntu  11.04 per quelli. l'aggiornamento delle precedenti non è più eseguibile in modo semplice
<jester-> disinsta: apri amministrazione/gparted
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: mi sapresti dare il comando per passare alla versione 11.04?
<disinsta> quindi nn scrivo la password ok
<jester-> disinsta: non c'è pass
<jester-> se non hai una live tarocca
<disinsta> jester-: boh mi chiedeva 1 password vabbe
<disinsta> jester-: ho aperto gparted cosa faccio?
<jester-> disinsta: ripristina prima mbr che  facendolo dopo se canni non ti parte piu nulla
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: no, ma lo puoi trovare nelle release note della 11.04 sul sito ufficiale
<jester-> DarkanseR: apri amministrazione/gestore aggiornamenti che lo fai da li
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ok grazie, ora controllo subito
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ma sono tanti pacchetti da scaricare?
<jester-> DarkanseR: un giga e rotti
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: l'intera distro
<DarkanseR> jester-: preferisco andare da via antica (terminale) ;)
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: più o meno quanti mb sono?
<jester-> DarkanseR:  update-manager -d
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: dipende, ma con un'installazione standard circa un giga e spiccioli come dice jester-
<jester-> che è la stessa identica cosa
<[Enrico]> ecco quello è il comando per aggiornare
<disinsta> jester-: quel link mi dice d skarikare ms sys su 1 cd , in questo netbook nn ho lettore cd e se lo metto su 1 chiavetta usb nn posso far partire live ubuntu,,,, come faccio?
<jester-> si vede che eri abituato con una distro arretrata
<jester-> disinsta: scarica il 32 bit, installalo normalmente e ripristina
<DarkanseR> jester-: no preferivo guardare nel terminale i pacchetti che scaricava
<jester-> se hai la live a 32
<DarkanseR> jester-: [Enrico] qui mi dice "New Ubuntu relese '10.10' i available" O.o
<DarkanseR> faccio l'update e vediamo che dice dopo
<DarkanseR> non mi dite che devo installare prima la 10.10 e poi la 11 O_O
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ah sei alla 10.04. eh allora devi passare per la 10.10 e poi passare alla 11.04 oppure reinstalli da zero. no non puoi passare direttamente alla 11.04
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: brutta storia >_<
<jester-> DarkanseR: per arrivare alla 11.04 devi fare due passaggi, ti conviene scaricarti la iso alternate 11.04 e fare avanzamento direttamente da iso
<DarkanseR> jester-:  intendi reinstallare tutto?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: seriamente. reinstalla da zero, ci metti poco, il cd te lo scarichi con calma e via
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: oppure come dice jester-
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: reinstallo tutto ormai, ma gnome è compreso?
<jester-> DarkanseR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: se non ho capito male si, ma devi sceglierlo al momento dell'inserimento della password, altrimenti parte unity
<jester-> Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<disinsta> jester-: lo scarico sulla scrivania? lo installo da ubuntu?
<jester-> leggi la guida
<jester-> punto Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: sinceramente preferisco gnome
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: quali dei due è più leggero? gnome o quello nuovo?
<jester-> [Enrico]: non affatto male kakkade di natty
<disinsta> jester-: lo faccio tramite il live che ho fatto partire? o da ubuntu che c'è nel netbook?
<jester-> disinsta: da live
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: provali e vedi quale ti piace di pià
<[Enrico]> più*
<[Enrico]> jester-: già kde 4.6 è una super bomba
<disinsta> jester-: sulla guida non c'è la risposta alla mia domanda che ti ho scritto purtroppo vabbe c proverò spero d riuscirci
<jester-> disinsta: occhio a non mettere sda1 sda2 etc ma solo sda o fotti tutto
<jester-> disinsta: come no
<jester-> scarichi la iso la monti un una cartella e dai il comando
<disinsta> jester-: eh no purtroppo non dice se si può fare da live usb ad esempio comunque ci provo
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ho un Intel pentium 4 3,0Ghz Prescott, Ram 1gb DDR400 200mhz single channel, shceda video Ati Sapphire x1650 SE 512mb 500mhz gpu, 398mhz memoria
<jester-> disinsta: l alive è a 32 o a 64 bit
<jester-> vediamo di disfesciarti
<disinsta> jester-: desktop.386
<disinsta> jester-: 11.04
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: come sopra. provali e vedi cosa ti piace di più
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ok
<jester-> disinsta: wget http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/universe/m/ms-sys/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: approposito, in questa nuova versione di ubuntu, kde è stato migliorato?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: c'è la nuova versione. kde migliora sempre ;)
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ovvio che migliora, solo che ho riscontrato bug su kubuntu :(
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: li hai segnalati?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: cioè su fedora gira molto meglio solo che non so perchè fedora è come se fosse più pesante di ubuntu in questo pc, mentre dovrebbe essere il contrario
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: non vedo il perché
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ?
<jester-> disinsta: sudo dpkg -i ms-sys/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<jester-> disinsta: sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<jester-> disinsta: ????
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: mentre per l'nvidia che mi sai dire? se dovessi installare ubuntu in un sistema con un nvidia parte l'interfaccia grafica?
<disista2> jester-: jester- t sto scrivendo dal netbook mi ri scrivi per favore il link MS SYS'
<jester-> disinsta: wget http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/universe/m/ms-sys/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: partire parte, ma col driver open, performance piuttosto scarse
<jester-> disista2:  sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: devi installare il propietario nvidia per avere un buon utilizzo imho
<jester-> disista2: sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: con quelli open mi sembra che non c'è l'accellerazione ho sbaglio?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: di default no, ma la puoi abilitare installando un pacchetto aggiuntivo
<[Enrico]> se ben ricordo almeno
<DarkanseR> capisco
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ma cmq con i propietari nvidia va moooooooooooooooooooooolto meglio
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: un altra cosa, ma che rapporto ha linux con la ram? non so se capisci la domanda haha
<jester-> [Enrico]: ma visto che nvidia andava a meraviglia non era bello non smichiare un po i driver
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ehm no non l'ho capita. puoi argomentare?
<[Enrico]> jester-: lol ;)
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ad esempio se dovesse esserci qualche errore nella ram, linux come si comporta?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: si pianta come tutti i SO, però ti avvisa che c'è stato un errore hardware, altrimenti detto Machine Check Exception, aka MCE
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: se hai detto qualcosa ripeti che ho avuto un blocco totale del pc, mi succede spesso non so cosa sia
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: si pianta come tutti i SO, però ti avvisa che c'è stato un errore hardware, altrimenti detto Machine Check Exception, aka MCE
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: se pensi di avere problemi con la ram, usa il cd di ubuntu e scegli il memtest al boot per controllare
<[Enrico]> ci mette dai 30 ai 60 minuti per completare
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ma non c'è bisogno di mettere il cd, l'ho già nel boot
<jester-> DarkanseR: va da se che se riscontra errori hai un banco di ram ciucco
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: comunque avvolte mi accade che mi si blocca il pc questo mi succede solo su linux, windows non fa nulla del genere, ubuntu invece si blocca totalmente, ma non è un blocco normale
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: cioè si blocca pure tastiera e mouse, si blocca tutto!
<DarkanseR> ...
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: bene. di default non c'è per quello dicevo di usare il cd
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: comunque, mi sapresti dire che sono sti blocchi che mi fa?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: si pianta il sistema. sulla console puoi vedere i log dell'errore
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: e come?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ??'?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: come vedo i log dell'errore?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: dalla console
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: e come?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: lasciamo stare. installa mcelog e i log di questi errori vengono messi nel syslog o in /var/log/mcelog dipende da come è impostata la distro
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: devo aspettare quindi che mi riaccade
<DarkanseR> e contrllare in quella cartella?
<[Enrico]> si
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ok grazie
<Guest39188> raga.......client testuale di posta elettronica ne sapete uno
<DarkSun> mutt
<Guest39188> mutt: comi si usa
<Guest39188> grazie vado............
<DarkSun> uhm?
<ichi_> cioa a tutti
<ichi_> volevo una info, che tasto devo premere per scegliere il kernel all'avvio del pc?
<jester-> shift
<ichi_> mi ricordavo qualcosa come esc, ma nn me lo prende
<ichi_> ah ok
<ichi_> uso ubuntu 9.10, rimane sempre shift il tasto?
<alfredo> buongiorno, dopo aver fatto l' aggiornamento a ubuntu 11.04, ho problemi con il driver nvidia
<alfredo> che devo fare? qualcuno lo sa?
<fritz91> scusatemi, vorrei sapere se è possibile modificare il kernel predefinito di ubuntu impostando la versione precedente
<fritz91> adesso mi compare il menù di scelta all'avvio, ma se non scelgo io il kernel mi avvia quello più recente
<jester-> fritz91: mi pare normale se non dici a grub di mettere a default altro
<fritz91> sì lo so
<fritz91> ma non so come fare
<jester-> fritz91: edita /etc/default/rub
<fritz91> a dirla tutta potrei anche togliere il kernel nuovo in quanto mi da dei problemi
<jester-> fritz91: edita /etc/default/grub
<jester-> fritz91: scommetto che parli del 38-9-generic
<fritz91> guarda non saprei quale non va
<fritz91> so solo che il 35-s8 funziona
<fritz91> 28*
<jester-> fritz91: uname -r cosa risponde
<fritz91> 35-28 che è quello che sto usando adesso e voglio impostare come predefinito
<fritz91> ehm... edit /etc/default/grub   non va
<jester-> fritz91: edita /etc/defalt/grub cambi sa = a 1 a 2 a 3 a seconda di come compare nel menu e poi dai update-grub
<fritz91> comando non trovato
<jester-> fritz91: sudo gedit /etc/defalt/grub
<fritz91> perfetto grazie
<fritz91> metto 2
<fritz91> nel menù è il terzo
<fritz91> e per ora per verificare di aver fatto tutto correttamente?
<fritz91> riavvio?
<fritz91> jester, comunque quello che mi dava problemi era il 38-8
<jester-> fritz91: sudo update-grub e riavvia
<fritz91> ok
<fritz91> vabbè riavvio dopo
<fritz91> credo di aver fatto tutto bene
<fritz91> grazie mille
<Ab3L> problema con unity. se attivo in compiz "Animations Add-On", la barra superiore di unity s'incasina. non mostra più quello che dovrebbe mostrare. ora, per esempio, è tutta nera, anche se quell'opzione è stata disattivata. sapete come fare a rirenderla leggibile senza riavviare la sessione?
<jester-> Ab3L: unity centra con compiz giusto per pacioccare il plugin
<MatteoR> Ab3L: Premi Alt+F2  e digita unity --replace
<Ab3L> jester-: vuoi dire che quindi, una volta che il danno è fatto, me lo tengo?
<MatteoR> Ab3L: Workaround risolto da me
<Ab3L> è vero. risolto.
<jester-> Ab3L: vuol dire che disattivi quello che hai abilitato prima
<Ab3L> jester-: no. anche disattivando, le cose non erano tornate normali, appunto.
<Ab3L> penso che quell'opzione di compiz, la "Animations Add-On", sia conflittuale con il pannello superiore di unity.
<MatteoR> jester-: No. Semplicemente ricarica unity. E' uno dei tanti bachi di unity. I plugin rimangono così com'erano prima
<jester-> MatteoR: o riavvii la sessione
<jester-> è ancora un po giovane unity
<Ab3L> jester-: esatto... o riavvii la sessione (che è quello che ho fatto prima)... ma ti si chiudono tutti i processi.
<Ab3L> il cambio utente non basta.
<MatteoR> Ab3L: Il mio metodo consente di fare questo senza chiudere le app
<MatteoR> Ab3L: Basta un "unity --replace"
<Ab3L> MatteoR: infatti.
<Ab3L> sapete, però quello che sarebbe bello? avete in mente la dock di sinistra? non sarebbe male se le icone si ingrandissero al passaggio del mouse. un effetto tipo la dock di macosx
<Ab3L> ora come ora, mi sembrano troppo quadrate
<Maui> ciao a tutti
<Maui> c'è qualcuno che usa kde? ho un problema con firefox4...
<Maui> appena installato natty mi ritrovo con firefox con la barra di navigazione con i pulsanti enormi (circa 1/3 della finestra!) come li rimetto "a posto"?
<attempt> parli di firefox'
<attempt> ?
<attempt> vai nella home e rinomini la cartella .mozilla.  ne ricrea una nuova e il ff torna di defaultl
<attempt> default*
<attempt> Maui leggi sopra
<Maui> attempt grazie, ora provo
<Maui> :/ non cambia nulla!
<Maui> (se non che perdo i preferiti, ma per quelli so come rimediare ;))
<matteo_> ciaO
<matteo_> ragazzi qualkno puo aiutarmi?
<matteo_> ooooooooooooooooo
<Maui> ciao matteo, scrivi prima il problema, poi gli "appelli" ;)
<Maui> uhm.. credo sia un problema delle applicazioni gtk, perché anche i menu di emesene sono 'sballati'
<webpower> Peace-!
<webpower> hanno offerto
<Peace-> Maui: fai uno screenshot pleae
<Peace-> grazie
<Peace-> se non lo sai fare...
<Maui> Peace lo screenshot ce l'ho, su che sito lo carico?
<Peace-> Maui: guarda http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/easypaste.gif
<giulia> ciao
<Maui> ciao giulia
<Maui> Peace: http://imagebin.org/154391
<giulia> ho qualche problema di tema murrine. Ho istallato murrine engine a partire da Synaptic, ho istallato i pacchi di temi anche con Synaptic. Ma quando vado in Apparenze, non vedo i temi murrine. Come risolvere il problema per favore ?
<Peace-> Maui: vediamo
<Peace-> Maui: peche usi emesene?
<Peace-> Maui: kmess?
<Peace-> Maui: poi , crea un nuovo utente
<Peace-> e verifica se la situazione permane
<Peace-> Maui: sudo apt-get install kuser
<Peace-> Maui: poi ne crei uno nuovo
<Peace-> crei un nuova sessione accedi con il nuovo utente verifichi esci e torni nella vecchia sessione
<Peace-> e riferisci
<giulia> Peace, per favore
<Maui> Peace: kmess si disconnette subito dopo aver caricato la lista dei contatti... ora provo col nuovo utente (thx!)
<giulia> mi puoi aiutare con i temi murrine ?
<Peace-> giulia: mi dispiace ma io uso solo kde
<Peace-> gnome e unity per me puzzano
<giulia> ok
<giulia> kde diciamo che non ci capisco gran che
<dennis_Flash> ciao a tutti
<dennis_Flash> mi vedete?
<Peace-> giulia: purtroppo io conosco quello
<Peace-> dennis_Flash: si
<giulia> nessun problema Peace
<giulia> dennis ti vediamo
<giulia> e sono nella cacca con i temi murrine
<dennis_Flash> bene
<dennis_Flash> grazie giulia
<dennis_Flash> come state?
<giulia> be, insomma
<Peace-> dennis_Flash: questa non è una chat
<Peace-> deh
<giulia> usi Gnome per caso ?
<dennis_Flash> e cosa è Peace
<Peace-> dennis_Flash: qui si chiede e si da supporto a kubuntu ubuntu xubuntu
<giulia> dennis, usi Gnome per caso ?
<Peace-> !chat | dennis_Flash
<ubot-it> dennis_Flash: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dennis_Flash> ok
<giulia> perch"qui, sono veramente impiccita
<giulia> asp
<dennis_Flash> io ho gnome giulia
<giulia> ok geniale
<giulia> perché sono impiccita con i temi murrine
<giulia> allora, ho istallato tramite Synaptic murrine-engine e i pacchi di temi. L'unico problema è che quando vado nelle impostazioni per le apparenze, non vedo i temi murrine. Ci capisci qualcosa per favore ?
<giulia> ciao
<giulia> scusa la domanda ma sei tu che mantieni il sito kaosmos, con le estensioni x Firefox e Thunderbird ?
<giulia> ops, mi sono impicciata con la tastiera
<Peace-> giulia: spetta jester- che magari lui ha la pazienza di aiutarti con ste cagate :D
<giulia> grazie peace
<giulia> ma c'è un canale specifico per queste cose ?
<Peace-> giulia: guarda l'ora
<Peace-> considera che  è sabato
<giulia> lo so
<giulia> ma parlavo di un canale IRC specifico
<Peace-> giulia: no è questo solo che devi venire verso le 6 7 max 8 di sera
<giulia> (poi con l'italiano che non è la mia madre lingua + la stancheza, diciamo che non aiuta x niente)
<Peace-> allora trovi gente
<Peace-> giulia: che lingua hai come prima?
<giulia> francese ma l'italiano non è tanto un problema
<Peace-> !fr
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fr'
<Peace-> azz
<Peace-> #ubuntu-fr
<Peace-> ecco vai li e ci saran i francesi magari becchi l esperto che ti aiuta
<Peace-> mi spiace ma io di gnome non so nulla
<giulia> na ma per l'italiano non è tanto problematico
<giulia> solo che i quiproco possono capitare a volte
<Peace-> leopesto: salta fuori e aiuta sto tiziao
<Maui> Peace: trovato il problema (anche se non capisco perché si verifichi!) cmq sembra dipendere dal tema delle icone. Se scelgo oxygen è tutto ok, se scelgo Kycons no. Eppure in kubuntu 10.10 avevo Kycons...
<Peace-> Maui: avranno sballato qualche cosa
<Peace-> Maui: usa oxygen e buona notte
<Peace-> Maui: prova ad andare in systemsettings
<giulia> cosa dicono per questi pacchi di icone ? pacco rotto ?
<Peace-> Maui: aplicazioni
<Peace-> Maui: stile applicazioni
<Peace-> Maui: gtk
<Peace-> vedi che c'è un opzione per le icone
<Peace-> magari cambiando li aggiusti
<giulia> Peace, senza indiscrezione, esiste un canale IRC che parla di grafica per Ubuntu ?
<Peace-> giulia: c'è solo questo #ubuntu-it in italiano
<Peace-> giulia: per il resto non saprei
<Peace-> giulia: io so solo kde e ubuntu-it-chat il resto è pura follia per me
<giulia> ok peace, ti ringrazio :)
<Peace-> K99Brain: dai tu che hai gnome vieni qui e di qualche cosa a giulia
<Peace-> invece di infrattarti con Aizram
<Peace-> xD
<giulia> brain, mi dai una mano per favore ?
<Peace-> bene visto che è un male che io stia qui esco
<K99Brain> Peace-, giulia, di temi ci capisco poco. uso quello che trovo, personalizzo un po. ma per me basta che va
<Peace-> vala'
<K99Brain> giulia, ti posso consigliare di resettare gnome
<K99Brain> !resetgnome
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<giulia> ok brain, faccio questo test
<fredd> ciao ragazzi, ho aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 11.04 ed ora ho problemi con il drive della scheda video nvidia, qualcuno sa dirmi come fare? :)
<giulia> riavvio
<giulia> K99, tornata
<giulia> non mi ha risolto il problema per niente
<fredd> ubot-it come faccio ad aggiornare il drive di nvidia?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fredd> ho aggiornato ubuntu a 11.04 ma il driver nvidia non si è aggiornato :(
<gionny123> sera a tutti
<gionny123> non riesco ad'attivare le porte usb qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<MatteoR> gionny123: ciao. Per cosa devi usare le porte usb?
<MatteoR> gionny123: Spiega meglio il tuo problema
<gionny123> ho provato a connettere una machcina fotografica
<gionny123> poi un'hd esterno
<gionny123> e svariate chiavette usb
<gionny123> niente
<luca54> buonasera
<MatteoR> gionny123: Hai ubuntu?
<luca54> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi§?
<gionny123> nop kubuntu
<MatteoR> ciao luca54
<luca54> mozzilla mi va sempre in crash
<MatteoR> gionny123: E' uguale. Apri konsole
<gionny123> ok
<luca54> posto i dettagli?
<luca54> matteo puoi aiutarmi?
<MatteoR> luca54: Posta pure, qualcuno ti risponderà
<MatteoR> !paste | luca
<ubot-it> luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gionny123> konsole aperta
<luca54> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611183/
<MatteoR> gionny123: attacca una chiavetta usb e digita questo su konsole. "dmesg | tail". Ti verrà fuori un output. Copialo sul sito che ti linko adesso e segui le istruzioni
<MatteoR> gionny123: !paste
<MatteoR> !paste | gionny
<ubot-it> gionny: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MatteoR> !paste | gionny123
<ubot-it> gionny123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca54> qualche consiglio?
<gionny123> ok ora che faccio
<gionny123> ?
<MatteoR> gionny123: A che punto sei?
<MatteoR> luca54: Passa a firefox 4
<gionny123> ho incollatto la stringa che è venuta fuori su paste
<gionny123> se vuoi ti faccio uno screenshot
<luca54> matteo come faccio?
<gionny123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611185/
<luca54> matteo uso la 10.4 come faccio ad aggiornare fire fox
<jester-> luca54: http://www.mozilla-europe.org/it/  scompatti la tar nella home e poi fai un lanciatore che lancia il file firefox dentro alla cartella scompattata firefox
<luca54> ilanche quando uso epyphany va in crash
<MatteoR> luca54: http://www.google.it/search?hl=&q=installare+firefox+4&sourceid=navclient-ff&rlz=1B7GGHP_itIT430IT430&ie=UTF-8
<jester-> luca54: prima di lanciarlo rinomina la cartella .mozilla nella home
<luca54> ogni volta che apro un browser va in crash
<jester-> luca54: allora resetta pure gnome
<luca54> anche con epiphany
<jester-> !gnomereset | luca54
<ubot-it> luca54: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> luca54:  e stacca gli effetti
<luca54> jester aiutami te' come devo fare?
<jester-> luca54: leggi sopra
<gionny123> matteo va bene?
<luca54> grazie jester x te' e' facile :)
<MatteoR> gionny123: Qualcosa non và... doveva venire fuori un output più lungo... metti il comando che ti ho detto prima senza virgolette
<jester-> luca54: segui i passi
<MatteoR> gionny123: "dmesg | tail"
<luca54> x vedere i file nascosti su home?
<jester-> luca54: se ci tieni alle applicazioni ultimo grido avanza con la distro
<gionny123> l'ho scritto giusto
<gionny123> ma anche l'altro gg avevo un problema con questo |
<jester-> luca54: control+h o da menu nautilus visualizza
<gionny123> non me lo riconosce
<luca54> ok faccio prima a passare a 11.04 natty
<luca54> grazie
<fredd> poi qualcuno mi da una mano ad aggiornare i driver di nvidia ?
<jester-> fredd: spiega aggiornare
<fredd> ciao jester-
<MatteoR> gionny123: Ok, allora posta solo "dmesg"
<MatteoR> gionny123: Ma devi aver installato male ubuntu. Dovresti controllare il cd con il md5sum
<MatteoR> !md5sum | gionny123
<ubot-it> gionny123: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<gionny123> ok così mi da un sacco di righe
<fredd> jester- ho aggiornato ubuntu da 10.10 a 11.04 ed ho problemi video e poi vado su nvidia x setting e mi spunta la finestra:
<jester-> fredd: tipo di scheda?
<gionny123> comunque kubuntu mi funziona benissimo poi su questioni molto tecniche non ti so dire
<MatteoR> gionny123: Sì, ma molte volte si scarica male l'immagine del disco e saltano fuori cose strane
<fredd> -jester è una geforce G102M
<gionny123> ok capito
<MatteoR> gionny123: Comunque posta quello che ti è venuto fuori nel sito (come prima)
<gionny123> per esempio l'altro giorno dovevo attivare il blue tooth
<jester-> fredd: hai installato il driver dal gestore?
<gionny123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611190/
<fredd> gestore? gestore aggiornamenti? bhe si forse
<jester-> fredd: amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> fredd: cosa c'è li dentro
<fredd> jester- : c'è...
<jester-> fredd: cosa c'è
<fredd> un attimo
<fredd> jester- : dice che il driver raccomandato è attivato ma non attualmente in uso, mentre è in uso quello sperimentale
<jester-> fredd: disattiva tutto
<fredd> cioè....c'è solo rimuovi
<jester-> fredd: poi sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<jester-> fredd: rimuovilo
<fredd> ok sto facendo
<fredd> jester- rimossi, ora scrivo il comando che mi hai dato ok?
<jester-> fredd:  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<jester-> fredd:  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<jester-> fredd: quindi attiva il accomandato e riavvia il pc
<fredd> jester- faccio
<MatteoR> gionny123: Sinceramente mi sembra strano che non vengano rilevate
<jester-> le usb?
<gionny123> bo cosa pensi sia successo?
<gionny123> si jester le usb
<jester-> gionny123: provato con la live?
<gionny123> cioè?
<gionny123> sono nuovo dell'ambiente
<gionny123> avevo ubuntu
<jester-> cioè da cdlive a vedere se funzano
<gionny123> e sono passato a kubuntu
<gionny123> e sopratutto non voglio tornare a win
<jester-> gionny123: il sistema è sempre lo stesso, cambia solo il vestito
<gionny123> e infatti
<jester-> gionny123: ce l'hai il cd che hai usato per installare?
<gionny123> si
<jester-> gionny123: infilalo nel cdrom e bootalo, poi prova kubuntu
<gionny123> ok ora riavvio
<jester-> se le vede significa che devi reinstallare, se hai dati da preservare basta installare da manuale senza far formattare
<gionny123> ok torno subito per dirti come è andata
<jester-> gionny123: vieni da live con firefox
<jester-> !webchat
<ubot-it> Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<gionny123> ok
<fredd> jester- Grazie!  è andato tutto ok :)
<jester-> :)
<fredd> jester- ma mi dice ancora che attualmente non e' in uso il drive anche se ho visto modifiche rinnovate nel desktop
<jester-> fredd: è buggato il gestore. lsmod | grep nvidia
<jester-> vedi che c'è il modulo
<fredd> ?
<jester-> fredd: cosa risponde  lsmod | grep nvidia
<fredd> sono nuovo di ciò
<fredd> digito il comando?
<jester-> h
<jester-> eh
<fredd> sul terminale
<jester-> e dove se no
<fredd> va bene
<fredd> dove lo trovo....è diverso l' aspetto...un attimo
<jester-> digita terminale nelle ricerca
<fredd> fatto
<jester-> cosa risponde
<fredd> digito il comando
<jester-> eh
<fredd> mi risponde con : nvidia                      9766978   42
<jester-> fredd: quindi è in uso, non guardare piu il gestore che è buggato
<jester-> fredd: unity funza?
<fredd> unity cos'è?
<fredd> dovè?
<jester-> fredd: il de che stai usando suppongo, quello con la barra a sinistra
<fredd> la lista di "quadrati" a sinistra? si funziona
<jester-> fredd: senza il nvidia non funzerebbe
<fredd> bene :)
<fredd> ma non si possono mettere di sopra come nel 10.10....sarà che mi devo abituare così ^_^
<fredd> ci devo prendere la mano :)
<fredd> cmq bello :)
<fredd> jester- grazie ;)
<jester-> fredd: puoi comunque scegliere gnome classic invece che ubuntu alla finestra di login
<fredd> finestra di login? cioè?
<jester-> fredd: dove metti user e pass, se hai accesso diretto devi fare temina sessione
<jester-> termina
<fredd> e poi?
<jester-> metti user e pass e compare la barra un basso, clicchi su ubuntu e cambi
<fredd> provo ma in caso che non vado fino in fondo posso ritirarmi lo stesso?
<fredd> o meglio posso ritornare a quella moderna?
<jester-> fredd: basta che cambi
<fredd> è che la pass la ricordo ma la user no :(
<jester-> fredd: user è il nome dell'utente
<fredd> come faccio a farmele dire con certezza dal pc?
<jester-> fredd: c'è nel prompt del terminale e lo vedi anche dal nome della cartella  in /home
<fredd> ah ho capito :)
<fredd> jester- grazie ;)
<jester-> de nada
<fredd> ;)
<giovanni> ciao jester scusa il ritardo
<fredd> arrisentirci ;)
<gionny123> comunque si in live funziona
<jester-> gionny123: hai dati da salvare?
<gionny123> qualcosa si
<gionny123> ma niente di grosso
<jester-> gionny123: puoi reinstallare in manuale senza formattare
<gionny123> col cd?
<jester-> gionny123: sei con la live?
<gionny123> no ora no perchè non avevo a portata di mano la chiave di internet
<jester-> gionny123: comunque va reinstallato il sistema
<gionny123> ok metto il cd e rifaccio l'installazione?
<gionny123> e non c'è un'altro modo per riattivarle senza reinstallare il sistema
<gionny123> ?
<jester-> gionny123: a sapere coda ti sei segato
<jester-> cosa*
<gionny123> capito
<gionny123> in questi gg valuterò dove trovare la voglia di reinstallare
<jester-> gionny123: se il pc non è arcaico lo fa un 20 minuti
<gionny123> si quello gia è vero
<gionny123> ora vado grazie di tutto
<gionny123> rieccomi
<gionny123> comunque jester scusa se poco fa non c'ho pensato
<gionny123> ma fino a qualche giorno fa l'hd esterno lo riconosceva
<gionny123> ho anche scaricato parecchia roba
<jester-> gionny123: qualcosa è successo se ste bendette usb non vanno piu
<gionny123> infatti
<jester-> gionny123: reinstallare fai prima che continuare a pensarci
<gionny123> l'unica cosa è che ho installato un gioco di biliardo che ho rimosso
<gionny123> e un bel po di aggiornamenti
<jester-> gionny123: puo anche darsi che si sia sminchaito qualche file libreria importante per i cazzi suoi
<gionny123> ok allora mi sa che mi metto subito
<gionny123> così tra non molto ho finito
<Guest65402> ragazzi ho ancora un problema... dopo aver installato i driver e configurato la scheda di rete per il wifi (e tutto andava perfettamente) adesso ha ripreso a non funzionare, perché? :(
<Guest65402> non mi vede proprio la rete wifi
<jester-> Guest65402: iwconfig la vede?
<Guest65402> adesso guardo
<Guest65402> no, dice no wireless extensions
<jester-> Guest65402: che scheda è
<Guest65402> broadcom
<jester-> Guest65402: serve il firmware
<jester-> Guest65402: sei collegato col filo?
<Guest65402> no
<jester-> Guest65402: attacca il filo e abilita dal gestore
<Guest65402> ok
<Guest65402> sono via ethernet
<jester-> Guest65402: i consigliati nè
<jester-> Guest65402: amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<Guest65402> mi ha automaticamente visto il driver per la scheda di rete broadcom, ma dice che è già attivato e in uso :/
<jester-> Guest65402: rfkill list cosa risponde
<jester-> Guest65402: sono attivi i bcm o gli sta
<Guest65402> non risponde proprio
<jester-> Guest65402: lsmod | grep bcm
<Guest65402> provo a riscaricarmeli
<jester-> Guest65402: rimuovi e sttiva i bcm
<Guest65402> ok
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-22
<Zafira> ciao
<Zafira> chi mi aiuta??
<Carlin0> Zafira, esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
<Zafira> Grazie
<Zafira> Non riesco ad installare la versione 11.04
<Zafira> e' la prima volta che provo ubunto
<jofor> buondì
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<jester-> pure attia massimo18
<bask> ciao a tutti! all'improvviso la stampante (anzi le considerando quella pdf) hanno smesso di stampare....a cosa può essere dovuto considerando che la stampante in se non da errori tipo carta esaurita o inchiostro?
<Dig> buongiorno. ho un problema su una nuova installazione di natty. Il supporto lingue non mi ha cambiato tutto in italiano
<jester-> Dig: aggiungi italiano e pigia system wide
<jester-> e trascinalo per primo
<bask> ovviamente ho anche riavviato e spento riacceso la stampante
<bask> ma il risultato non è scambiato
<Dig> jester-, ci avevo già provato.  ho provato a rimuovere le altre lingue.
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<jester-> Dig: metti i pacchetti a mano
<Dig> jester-, perfetto grazie
<jester-> bask: non stampa i pdf o non stampa in generale
<bask> non stampa nulla!
<jester-> bask: che stampante è
<bask> hp-laserjet1018 ma FIno a due minuti fa stampava
<jester-> bask: rimuovila, installa hplip-gui e fallo partire con la stampante accessa
<bask> cioè intendo dire che non è un problema di riconoscimento
<bask> ok
<bask> grazie ci provo
<Dig> jester-, mancava un pacchetto, grazie
<jester-> :)
<rorro007> ciao a tutti, scusate come si fa a riprestinare un programma come per esempio gimp? In modo che ritorni mome era prima
<jester-> rorro007: cioè?
<rorro007> jester-,che mi ritornano le impostazione come erano prima, l'ho disistallato completamente e ristallato ma mi rimangogono le impostazione da me fatte
<jester-> rorro007: cancella la cartella .gimp2-6
<rorro007> jester-, ok , ma devo distallarlo completamente o mi basta cancellare la cartella?
<jester-> cancella la cartella
<rorro007> jester-, grazie adesso provo
<rorro007> jester-, grazie mille alla prossima
<dario_> giorno a tutti
<dario78> salve
<zafira> buongiorno a tutti
<bobbybong> ciao zafira
<zafira> chi mi aiuta ad installare ubuntu 11.04??
<bobbybong> non è difficile e tutto spiegato passo passo
<zafira> si ho visto ma ho provato in tutti i modo e mi si blocca sulla schermata viola
<Dig> zafira, su you tube trovi video che ti mostrano come fare
<Dig> zafira, hai provato a far girare ubuntu senza installarlo?
<zafira> si
<jester-> zafira: che tipo di installazione intendi fare
<jester-> zafira: su partizione o dentro a winzoz
<zafira> in pratica si ferma con tre icone il alto a destra
<zafira> ho 2 hd
<zafira> uno pulito e l'altro con win7
<jester-> zafira: quindi?
<zafira> le ho provate entrambi
<jester-> zafira: intendi installare occupando tutto il secondo hd ?
<zafira> ho provato diverse installazioni e si fermano tutte allo stesso punto
<zafira> si potrei usare il secondo hd per ubuntu
<jester-> zafira: booti il cd, prova il sistema, arrivi al desktop?
<zafira> magari non mi fa scegliere ne lingua ne tastiera
<jester-> zafira: sa di iso scaricata o masterizzata con errori, hai controllato md5 della iso scaricata?
<zafira> funziona solo il mouse
<jester-> zafira: sa di iso scaricata o masterizzata con errori, hai controllato md5 della iso scaricata?
<jester-> !md5sum | zafira
<zafira> no
<ubot-it> zafira: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<zafira> ma ho provato diverse versioni la 6a la 32 e la 10.04
<zafira> ora provo
<jester-> zafira: spe
<jester-> zafira: l'hd quanto è grande
<zafira> 160GB
<zafira> 1TB
<bobbybong> si
<jester-> zafira: 160 è il secondo?
<zafira> si
<jester-> zafira: processore?
<zafira> q9550
<zafira> 8GB ram
<zafira> vga nvidia 9800gx2
<jester-> zafira: prendi alternate cd amd64 che è solo installer testuale, scegli di usare l'intero hd da 160 e fa tutto lui
<jester-> zafira: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<jester-> scorri la pagina
<zafira> io ho scaricato  ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64 questo
<jester-> zafira: prendo alternate che va di sicuro
<jester-> scrivi la iso (non copiare) a bassa velocità
<zafira> ok sta in down
<zafira> che significa scrivi
<jester-> zafira: scrivi è diversso da copiare
<zafira> non ti seguo
<jester-> copiare ti mette il file.iso nel cd, scriverla la monta e ci mette il contenuto
<jester-> logico che se copi la iso non parte una cippa
<jester-> zafira: cosa usi per msterizzafre
<jester-> zare*
<zafira> nero
<zafira> powerISO
<jester-> zafira: quindi devi usare scrivi immagine o apri con nero
<zafira> ok
<zafira> jester per il momento grazie
<fredd> salve, ho installato da ubuntu service un programma di cui non mi ricordo il nome esatto, che modificava gli effeti visivi di ubuntu....li ho modificati ed ora vedo solo lo sfondo e la freccia del muse(sto scrivendo da un' altro sistema operativo)
<fredd> come faccio a portare le cose come prima?
<jester-> fredd: parti con modalità ripristino, vai in shell di root e resetta gnome, poi stai alla larga dalle ciofeche
<jester-> !gnomereset | fredd
<ubot-it> fredd: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> fredd: mv .gnome2 .gnome2.bak etcetera etc
<fredd> un attimo
<fredd> per gradi... vado in shell di root ( cè scritto proprio così?)
<fredd> poi digito gnomereset
<fredd> e poi?
<jester-> fredd: leggi il messaggio del bot
<jester-> centra una sega gnomerest come comando
<fredd> ubot-it ma per entrare come faccio ho solo lo sfondo, non c'è nessun pulsante
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> fredd: devi fare reboot e usare il recovery (ripristino) al menu
<jester-> fredd: o control-F2 ti logghi e fai
<fredd> sono spratico, so solo entrare in modalità recoveri
<jester-> se funza la tastiera
<jester-> fredd: sei col sistema sminchiato adesso?
<fredd> no con win
<fredd> ce ne ho due
<fredd> partizioni
<jester-> linux sta sullo stesso pc?
<fredd> si qua stesso
<fredd> ma nell'a ltra partizione
<fredd> faccio quattro prove torno subito :)
<jester-> allora riavvia in recovery, vai in shell, e dai i comandi rm -r gnome2
<jester-> rm -r .config
<jester-> rm -r .gconf
<jester-> rm -r .gconfd
<fredd> ci sono dicerse shell penso, quale scegliere?
<fredd> vabbe vai avanti
<jester-> fredd: se non leggi quello che ti scrive puoi pure arrangiarti
<fredd> va bene
<fredd> quindi
<jester-> <jester-> allora riavvia in recovery, vai in shell, e dai i comandi rm -r gnome2
<jester-> <jester-> rm -r .config
<jester-> <jester-> rm -r .gconf
<jester-> <jester-> rm -r .gconfd
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> piu chiaro di cosi
<fredd> jester- quindi do i tre comandi
<jester-> sono 4
<fredd> ah anche quello, ok
<fredd> mi attivo
<DarkanseR> ciao [Enrico] ho installato ubuntu 11.04 però non è la versione normale, ho installato la versione studios
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: non trovo gli effetti grafici 3D non so perchè... forse devo scaricare qualcosa?
<jester-> la studio serve per musica & co
<DarkanseR> jester-: lo so infatti lo uso per questo
<jester-> DarkanseR: scheda grafica?
<DarkanseR> jester-: solo che vorrei usarlo anche come pc normale infatti ho installato solo ldpsa o qualcosa simile non ricordo con precisione il nome, niente più alla fine non ho neanche il kernel a lowlatency
<DarkanseR> jester-: Ati Sapphire x1650
<jester-> a parte che gli effetti sono un intralcio per l'uso che se ne fa
<jester-> DarkanseR: è [Enrico] l'ati expert
<jester-> sempre che per controsenso la studio abbia compiz installato
<DarkanseR> jester-: vabbè a me non interessa questo, ma come mettere gli effetti, i driver ci sono, c'è tutto ma non trovo l'opzione per gli effetti grafici, una volta stavano su "cambia sfondo del desktop" almeno nella vecchia versione di ubuntu
<jester-> DarkanseR: adesso sono alla finesstra di login in basso dopo aver messo user e pass
<DarkanseR> jester-: O.o non li ho mai visti, dici dove c'è "ubuntu classico" "ubuntu senza effetti" ecc?
<jester-> yess
<DarkanseR> io metto sempre "ubuntu classico" ma non ci sono effetti 3D O_O
<jester-> DarkanseR: non avrai il 3d che funza e non so circa le ati
<DarkanseR> devo installare compiz
<jester-> DarkanseR: logico che si se non è installato
<DarkanseR> e me lo dici ora?
<jester-> DarkanseR: glxinfo | grep rendering cosa ripsonde
<DarkanseR> non ho installato glx
<DarkanseR> aspè
<jester-> DarkanseR: 30 righe sopra ti ho scritto che la studio non dovrebbe usare effetti di default
<jester-> ma lo sport preferito in canale è il non leggere
<DarkanseR> jester-: marco@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
<DarkanseR> Il programma "glxinfo" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando:
<DarkanseR> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<DarkanseR> significa che non ho installati i driver?
<jester-> DarkanseR: quindi?
<jester-> significa che non hai il tool
<jester-> e ti scrive anche la stringa per installarlo
<DarkanseR> sto installando mesa-utils
<jester-> eh
<DarkanseR> si lo so
<jester-> DarkanseR: dpkg -l | grep compiz
<fredd> jester- gnome2 mi dice che non esiste....ho digitato gli altri comandi eli ha accetati ma il desktop è rimasto come prima
<DarkanseR> qual'era il comando per incollare?
<jester-> fredd: .gnome2
<DarkanseR> il sito *
<jester-> punto tutte le altre
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DarkanseR> jester-: ok grazie
<fredd> ha va bene
<DarkanseR> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611359/
<DarkanseR> comunque adesso "marco@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo | grep renderingdirect rendering: Yes
<DarkanseR> comunque adesso "marco@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
<DarkanseR> direct rendering: Yes
<jester-> DarkanseR: comiz è installto
<DarkanseR> certo l'ho appena installato :D
<jester-> allora prova ad uscire e a rientrare col classic
<DarkanseR> quindi riavvio il server x?
<DarkanseR> jester-: riavvio il server x?
<jester-> nu
<jester-> termina sessione
<DarkanseR> jester-: -.- cioè riavvio il server x
<jester-> no esci da gnome e rientri
<DarkanseR> jester-: terminare la sessione e poi rientrare vol dire riavviare il server x
<jester-> o riavvia anche l'intero pc che fai prima
<DarkanseR> jester-: ma non credo ci sia bisogno di riavvia il pc
<jester-> e quando mai uscire dalla sessione riavvia x
<pplard> jester-: mi aiuti, passo passo, per disinstallare ubuntu? grazie
<jester-> pplard: sei da live?
<pplard> jester-: ah già... no... ok... riawio da live... a dopo
<DarkanseR> jester-: eccomi, comunque niente da fare
<fredd> non è successo niente
<DarkanseR> jester-: però adesso nel login c'è una cosa in più "ubuntu"
<DarkanseR> prima c'era solo "ubuntu classico" , "ubuntu classico (senza effetti)" e il terminale
<DarkanseR> adesso c'è pure "ubuntu"
<jester-> ubuntu è unity, prova  a vedere se va il 3d funza
<DarkanseR> ma appena l'ho aperto mi ha detto che mancano delle cose per eseguire ubuntu e mi ha reindirizzato su ubuntu classic
<fredd> jester- non è successo niente
<DarkanseR> jester-: leggi su
<jester-> DarkanseR: allora il 3d non funza a dovere
<DarkanseR> jester-: forse devo configurare compiz?
<jester-> DarkanseR: i 3d è facile che con la studio non vada
<marcovaldo> buongiorno a tutti , qualcuno saprebbe darmi il comando di cdrecord per masterizzare un file iso da terminale???
<jester-> fredd: per il fatto che hai cannato i comandi
<DarkanseR> jester-: se installo la versione normale di ubuntu dici che funziona?
<jester-> DarkanseR: installa ubuntu-desktop da software center
<fredd> jester- cioè che ho cancellato per ultimo .gnome2?
<DarkanseR> jester-: no voglio installare tutte cose da capo
<jester-> DarkanseR: installa ubuntu-desktop che aggiungo solo il de
<DarkanseR> jester-: installo tutto :D
<jester-> fredd: in partica non hai cancellato un tubo
<zafira> jester ho finito il download ora lo masterizzo come ho masterizzato gli altri?
<jester-> zafira: scrivendo l'immagine nè
<fredd> jester- e allora che faccio :(
<jester-> fredd: allora da recovery, al menu, provi a scegliere graifica sicura o failsafe che sia
<fredd> ci provo
<zafira> ok allora come ho masterizzato le altre ho fatto la prova dell'hash ed era corretta
<jester-> zafira: ok allora avvia da cd e poi scegli di usare l'intero hd da 160 gighi
<jester-> che el se rangia lu
<zafira> ok
<fredd> jester- ok sono in modalità grafica ridotta
<jester-> fredd: cartella home, control-h e cancella le cartelle
<fredd> ci sono
<fredd> le quattro cartelle che mi hai detto?
<jester-> osti contro-h e le vedi
<jester-> . davanti = sono nascoste
<jester-> control-h visualizza i nascosti
<fredd> le vedo, le rinomino e le cancello va bene?
<jester-> o le rinomini o le cancelli
<fredd> jester- fatto, ed ora? riavvio?
<jester-> eh
<fredd> va bene
<pplard> jester-: perché , quando faccio partire LIVE, mi chiede 1 password all awio di ubuntu? e quale ci metto?
<rootlogan> ciao
<jester-> pplard: è una live tarocca che l'ufficiale non chiede nessuna pass
<pplard> jester-: tarocca? io l ho creata dal sito www.ubuntu.it
<jester-> balle
<jester-> non c'è live ufficiale che chieda una pass loggandosi
<rootlogan> ma perchè jester si incazza sempre? :D
<jester-> rootlogan: il rispondere è incazzarsi?
<pplard> boh strano allora ke a me la kiede, io cmq ho skarikato dal sito www.ubuntu.it
<rootlogan> anche ieri hai dato del troll ad uno che ti faceva delle domande
<jester-> rootlogan:  e quello sta appunto rifacendo pplard
<rootlogan> e poi hai trattato me come un demente dandomi delle risposte diverse da quelle che ti avevo chiesto ieri
<rootlogan> :D
<jester-> o pensate che siamo dei fessi
<rootlogan> ma perchè?
<rootlogan> questo non è una IRC che possono frequentare i troll
<jester-> rootlogan: e tu gli tieni il sacco, siete ridotti male se come passatempo idiota trollate
<rootlogan> quelli li trovi nei forum di politica
<rootlogan> a posto
<rootlogan> ok sloggo e grazie tante
<pplard> jester-: vbb visto ke pensi ciò... dimmi come creare 1 live usb... grazie
<pplard> cosi vediamo se nn mi kiede 1 pw...
<sbubba> salve
<pplard> jester-: c6? qual è la procedura per creare 1 live usb? visto ke nn ho lettore cd in 'sto netbook
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> pplard: vuoi anche un kaffè
<sbubba> è normale che se non salvo la cronologia su firefox 4, non mi logga automaticamente nei siti anche se ho salvato utente, pass e spuntato "accedi automaticamente"?
<pplard> infatti è la procedura ke avevo seguito e poi mi kiede 1 pw vbb cmq la ri faccio x scrupolo e t fo' sapere dopo grz
<jester-> pplard: le k
<sbubba> se invece gli dico salva cronologia accede da solo come dovrebbe senza problemi
<pplard> la PW PRIMA delle K
<fredd> jester- grazie ora funziona ;)
<jester-> :)
<Ubunew> salve!
<MatteoR> ciao Ubunew
<judicial> jester-: ho ri fatto live usb seguendo la guida che mi hai linkato , vediamo se mi chiede ancora la password come faceva prima
<judicial> ho clickato PROVA Ubuntu e sto aspettando che carica
<Ubunew> Stò usando la copia live di ubuntu e adesso mi piacerebbe installarla chi mi aiuta?
<MatteoR> !install | Ubunew
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'install'
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Ubunew> ma vorrei tenere anche windows 7
<MatteoR> jester-: Grazie
<Ubunew> grazie
<judicial> jester-: devo connettermi o posso disinstallarlo offline?
<MatteoR> Ubunew: Segui la guida, lì troverai tutti i passaggi per installare ubuntu correttamente
<judicial> jester-: solo che, se nn mi connetto, devo scrivermi a mano i comandi che mi scrivi
<jester-> Ubunew: install it & show me how http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<jester-> !mbr | judicial poi formatta la partizione
<ubot-it> judicial poi formatta la partizione: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<judicial> vabbe non mi hai risposto provo a connettermi
<jester-> judicial: è la sesta volta che rimuovi da ieri
<jester-> non hai altro da fare?
<judicial> jester-: quando provo a connettermi , mi chiede la password , e non so quale mettere,,, vbb
<judicial> jester-: purtroppo ieri nn so' riuscito a disinstallare xké mi è saltata la corrente e ho dovuto interrompere la procedura purtroppo
<judicial> ecco bravo meglio ke esci anzike scrivere BALLEKZT
<Battistino> salve
<attempt> prova
<Battistino> risalve
<MatteoR> ciao Battistino
<Battistino> ciao MatteoR
<nicotano> salve :-)
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> chi mi saprebbe aiutare per installare magento in locale
<alessandro_> ?
<kunta> chiedo scusa gia prima di cominciare, e sono poco pratico
<kunta> non voglio urtare la sensibilita di nessuno e ringrazio tutti i volontari.
<kunta> fatto questo mi auguro di poter essere accompagnato passo passo nel risolvere il problema
<kunta> ok
<kunta> all,avvio quando mi si chiede il nome utente e password il sistema non me li riconosce+ e quindi non riesco ad accedere.
<kunta> ieri con due _volenterosi _che poi hanno desistito ho forse pasticciato anche a livello di root
<DarkSun> kunta: noi abbiamo fatto il possibile. ti abbiamo detto tutto ciò che c'era da fare
<kunta> fatto sta che mi hanno tolto _l'aiuto_
<DarkSun> noi non ti abbiamo tolto niente
<kunta> non ne dubito
<DarkSun> ripeto: ti abbiamo detto tutto ciò che c'era da fare
<DarkSun> tu hai creato casini
<DarkSun> chissà cosa hai combinato, quindi...
<kunta> ho riprovato e mi sonon reso conto che _pippo _ non era una presa in giro
<DarkSun> dubito che chi ti ha aiutato ti abbia preso in giro
<DarkSun> sono qui per aiutare, mica per pigliare in giro gli utenti
<kunta> ma la conferma di immissione di password
<kunta> cosa potrei fare adesso?
<DarkSun> uno ci mette sempre la buona volontà, se poi dall'altra parte non c'è partecipazione
<kunta> sto collegato con un portatile di mio figlio ed ho difficolta a segurvi, percio chiedo elemntarmente ppasso passo
<DarkSun> passo per passo? subito!
<kunta> ho scelto questo sistema operativo prorio per il concetto universale che esprime
<DarkSun> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<DarkSun> leggi qui, c'è tutto ciò che c'è da sapere
<ChezMoi> Buon pomeriggio e buona domenica
<kunta> mi esce la scritta give root password for maintenance
<kunta> e login  incorrect
<ChezMoi> Sono abbastanza pratico di Linux e di Ubuntu, ma mi domandavo una cosa: modificare i repository della 11.04 inserendo quelli della 11.10 causa casini su casini oppure è una cosa sconsigliata, ma comunque "usabile"?
<kunta> mi trovo in menu diripristino -root- passa ad una shell con privilegi di root
<filo1234> kunta: ti è stato gia detto più volte come fare e non hai seguito
<filo1234> kunta: se sbagli la password non possiamo fare nulla
<filo1234> !log | kunta
<ubot-it> kunta: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<filo1234> puoi legegre quello che ti è stato detto di fare
<kunta> filo1234 ma ti pare che non voglio segurvi,   ok ma non e facile
<filo1234> e se non conosci nemmeno la password di root non possiamo inventarci nulla
<filo1234> kunta: si mi pare che non abbia voglia di seguire tantomeno di leggere
<filo1234> kunta: non hai la password di root non riesci a seguire i consigli
<filo1234> non possiamo farci nulla...vuoi un consiglio? reisntalla
<kunta> puo darsi che la stia digitando in una pagina sbagliat?
<filo1234> kunta: non ricominciare
<mapreri> ma sapete vero che in ubuntu non è attivo l'account di root di default? dovrebbe bastare premere ctrl+d
<filo1234> mapreri: no
<filo1234> se ti chiede di premere ctrl d significa che hai attivato root
<filo1234> altriemnti non lo chiederebbe...e se hai attivato root non sei così poco pratico come vuoi far credere....dato che poi non sei in grado di cambiare un apassword utente
<filo1234> mapreri: appunto perchè non è attivo di default....non chiede il ctrld for maintence
<kunta> sono riuscito ad accedere con crtl d
<kunta> evviva
<filo1234> non ci fai nulla con il ctrld
<mapreri> ivece sì, hai una console di root davanti
<kunta> quindi ci sono altre strade fili1234?
<filo1234> per fare le modifiche e agire sul sistema in scrittura devi avere la password di root
<mapreri> non si chiama modalità single user per niente...
<mapreri> cosa dovevi fare?
<kunta> questo conferma che le mie password sono esatte e corrett
<filo1234> cosa conferma?
<kunta> perchè non riesco poi ad acceder?
<filo1234> il ctrld non conferma nulla
<filo1234> mapreri: seguilo tu allora
<filo1234> vediamo
<kunta> si ma mi da il login   che e Kunta  e lapassword
<filo1234> spiegalo a mapreri il tuo problema
<kunta> ho ubuntu 11.04 kunta -desktopn tty1 login password e last login fri may 29 23-09- welcome to ubuntu 11.o4
<kunta> adesso che posso fare
<filo1234> voglio vedere premendo ctrld dove ti porta
<kunta> che comando devo dare  dopo il cancelletto, scusame e vediamo se possiamo riprovarci ....
<mapreri> se hai il # davanti vuol dire che sei in root
<kunta> si
<mapreri> te ne puoi asicurare anche con il comando "whoami"
<mapreri> il comando da dare per ripristinare le password (ho letto il log) è "passwd <nomeutente>" poi ti chiede di inserire la password nuova
<kunta> esce la scritta kunta
<filo1234> quindi non hai nessun canclelletto
<mapreri> dove? con whoami
<kunta> e ritorno alla stringa con il cancelletto
<filo1234> -.-
<mapreri> ma se dai il comando passwd cosa ti dice?
<kunta> scrivo solo passwd
<kunta> mi esce cambio password per kunta
<kunta> password unix attuale
<kunta> ma io credo che il problema non sia cambiare la password, perche abbiamo visto che la ricordo bene
<kunta> il problema e perche non mi permette l'accesso
<mapreri> ma il prompt è "kunta@<nomepc>:~#????
<kunta> cmq devo lascarvi per una mezzoretta se non mia moglie lascia me
<kunta> scusatemi a tra poco
<filo1234> mapreri: come potrebbe essere scusami?
<filo1234> se ha il # non può essere kunta
<filo1234> e viceversa
<filo1234> non credi?
<mapreri> se hai un cd live puoi fare anche con quello, segui le istruzioni in questa pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino per andare in chroot e dai il comando "passwd kunta"
<filo1234> comunque in ogni caso....root o no per cambiare la sua password, da utente può usare passwd senza essere root
<filo1234> mapreri: ?
<filo1234> mapreri: hai letto bene il log?
<filo1234> per cambiare la password può usare passwd da utente .
<mapreri> filo1234: non è idea del motivo, dall'utente normale ti chiede la password attuale
<filo1234> secondo inserisce la password al posto del nome utente su gdm
<filo1234> mapreri: l'utente normale può usare passwd per cambiare la proprio password
<filo1234> chiede la password attuale e poi 2 volte la nuova
<filo1234> mapreri: la password attuale la conosce....visto che in tty si è logato
<filo1234> guarda l'immagine del log dell'altra volta e ti accorgi di quello che fa
<filo1234> poi se vuoi perderci tempo....fai pure
<mapreri> attendi che vado a leggere, ma altra volta quando?
<filo1234> venerdì notte
<D4V|DE> seraaa
<D4V|DE> come faccio a riportare xorg.con come da defalut?
<mapreri> filo1234: non ci ho capito niente di quello che avete fatto.... è riuscita a ripristinarla e poi la inserisce nell'utente? ma è un trollone?
<mapreri> D4V|DE: cosa?
<alessandro_> chi mi potrebbe dare un aiutino in un server cortesemente
<alessandro_> server linux
<D4V|DE> mapreri, vorrei impostare xorg.conf di default dato che le modifiche non sono andate a buon fine
<[Enrico]> alessandro_: esponi il problema, come facciamo a sapere se ti possiamo aiutare se non lo spieghi
<D4V|DE> come si fa? dpkg reconfigure-xorg ecc ecc?
<[Enrico]> D4V|DE: dipende. stai usando driver propietari ati o nvidia?
<D4V|DE> proprietari nvidia kubuntu 11.04
<alessandro_> Praticamenet ho caricato joomla in un sito web con hosting aruba linux però quando vado nella home mi esce
<alessandro_> Forbidden
<alessandro_> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<D4V|DE> ge force 9800GT
<alessandro_> cosa potrei fare per vedere il sito?
<mapreri> davide: ma hai cambiato qualcosa o non è mai andato?
<D4V|DE> avevo cambiato qualcosa
<D4V|DE> prima andava
<D4V|DE> ora va male
<mapreri> manualmente nel file di config
<D4V|DE> devo riconfigurare xorg.conf come da default
<[Enrico]> D4V|DE: allora direi che devi seguire questa http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760 ricordati di rimettere "nvidia" come driver
<mapreri> 1) c'è un'opzine nel menu di recovery per riconfigurarlo
<alessandro_> cosa potrei fare per rivedere il sito?
<mapreri> 2) ti scarichi (cerchi) un file ancora intatto
<mapreri> alessandro: la scritta è di yoomla o di apache o di altro?
<alessandro_> mi sembra di apache
<mapreri> io non conosco aruba, ma se puoi dovrai andarti a vedere la sua configurzione
<alessandro_> e dove la posso andare a vedere?
<mapreri> ma più precisamente ti da un errore http (tipo error http 500: internal server error, mi sembra)
<filo1234> mapreri: eh figurati noi che siamo stati dietro per ore....
<alessandro_> si solo che l'errore è 403
<D4V|DE> [Enrico], mi si è riavviato il pc
<D4V|DE> se facessi solo sudo dkpg reconfigure-xorg non è sufficiente?
<[Enrico]> D4V|DE: non so che dire a parte boh :(
<D4V|DE> mi si riavvia il pc se faccio init.d kdm sto
<D4V|DE> p
<[Enrico]> D4V|DE: fai il backup di xorg.conf
<mapreri> 403 Forbidden:The request was a legal request, but the server is refusing to respond to it. Unlike a 401 Unauthorized response, authenticating will make no difference.
<mapreri> quindi o stai usando un protocollo non supportato, ohai configurato male apache, dal pannello di amministrazione di aruba puoi metere mano al suo file?
<nicotano> salve
<marcovaldo> buongiorno a tutti , qualcuno saprebbe darmi il comando di cdrecord per masterizzare un file iso da terminale???
<[Enrico]> D4V|DE: questo mi pare assai strano, ma ubuntu è strana del resto. cmq si fai il backup di xorg.conf e prova a fare il reconfgure da grafica
<ubuntu> salve a tutti!
<nicotano> marcovaldo, un esempio  cdrecord speed=24  dev=ATA:1,1,0 -multi /home/nicola/bk_prova.iso
<marcovaldo> nicotano dev è uguale per tutti i computer???
<nicotano> marcovaldo, devi averlo per il tuo masterizzatore, aspetta che ti passo un howto
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: eccomi, mi serve il tuo aiuto
<ubuntu> scrivo da live perchè sto cercando di risolvere un problema, che non sono riuscito a risolvere con guide varie: ho tentato di installare gnome3 e, probabilmente per problemi di compatibilità con qualche componente hardware, non funziona... ora però non riesco più a tornare indietro!
<ubuntu> la distro è la 11.04
<ubuntu> (ubuntu)
<ubuntu> e il mio pc è un acer aspire 5742G
<nicotano> marcovaldo,  prendi http://dl.dropbox.com/u/581568/micro_howto.zip
<marcovaldo> nicotano grazie... una prejunta: come faccio a rivelare i dev dei lettori dvd che sono presenti sul computer???
<nicotano> marcovaldo, scarica e leggi
<DarkanseR> jester-: ei ciao ho installato ubuntu 11.04 ma gli effetti grafici 3d non ci sono lo stesso
<DarkanseR> ho installato i mesa driver
<DarkanseR> compiz è già installato
<DarkanseR> il rendering mi da "yes"
<DarkanseR> quindi dovrebbe essere tutto ok
<nicotano> marcovaldo, avvisa quando hai il file che lo elimino da dropbox
<marcovaldo> nicotano apposto!!!
<nicotano> ok
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ci sei?
<DarkanseR> jester-: ci sei?
<ubuntu> c'è un modo per reinstallare gnome2 senza formattare tutto da live? (oppure da riga di comando?)
<nicotano> ubuntu, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<DarkanseR> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<ubuntu> ci sono ancora abilitati i repository di gnome 3..
<ubuntu> non danno conflitto?
<nicotano> ubuntu, se hai pasticciato fai prima a installare pulito
<DarkanseR> ei qualcuno mi può aiutare con gli effetti grafici 3d che non mi vanno?
<ubuntu> ok... era quello che volevo evitare ma se è meglio...
<ubuntu> grazie lo stesso!
<nicotano> DarkanseR, da amministrazione driver aggiunti abilita, sempre se la tua scheda supporta
<mapreri> ubunut: giocare con i de è una cosa pericolosa, è praticamente impossibile tornare indietro, al massimo puoi sempre aggiungerli
<mapreri> ti tieni sia gnome2 che 3
<DarkanseR> nicotano: ho una Ati sapphire x1650 agp8x 512mb 500mhz memoria 398mhz gpu
<DarkanseR> ddr2
<nicotano> DarkanseR, fai scaricare i driver proprietari da sistema amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<DarkanseR> da "additional driver"?
<nicotano> DarkanseR, si
<DarkanseR> ma mi dice
<DarkanseR> "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" nicotano
<DarkanseR> nicotano: ho installato i mesa driver
<DarkanseR> nicotano: compiz è già installato
<nicotano> DarkanseR, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<DarkanseR> nicotano: il glxinfo rendering
<DarkanseR> mi da ok
<nicotano> DarkanseR, fagli cercare il driver ati e poi abilita
<DarkanseR> nicotano: ho ubuntu 11.04
<DarkanseR> non 10.04
<nicotano> DarkanseR, il meccanismo è uguale
<DarkanseR> nicotano: eh, non ne trova driver
<DarkanseR> nicotano: mi si apre la finestra e mi dice che non ci sono driver
<nicotano> DarkanseR, sorry non so dirti di più
<snake__> nicotano: ci sei
<snake__> ?
<Damaskinos> Buona Domenica a tutti
<Damaskinos> ho un problema con skype con ubuntu 11.04
<nicotano> snake__,  ciao dici
<Damaskinos> spesso quando avvio il software questo non compare nel pannello nell'area notifiche equindi mi è impossibile usare il problama
<Damaskinos> uso gnome come posso risolvere questo problema?
<snake__> nicotano: volevo solo sapere se posso installare grub con so avviato
<nicotano> snake__, da sessione live
<nicotano> !grub | snake__
<ubot-it> snake__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<snake__> Damaskinos: prova con sudo skype
<Damaskinos> snake__, lo inserisco proprio come comando nel collegamento?
<snake__> nicotano: è proprio questo che non volevo fare...avviare una live :-)..ma se l unico sistema è quello
<Damaskinos> oppure avvio sempre da terminale?
<snake__> dal terminale
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ho proprio bisogno del tuo aiuto
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: riguardo a cosa?
<nino> c iao ho appena installato 11.04 ma non trovo i comandi che prima mi permettevano di cambiare lingua o cercare gli aggiornamenti sapete indicarmi dove è ora?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: driver
<nicotano> nino,  nella barra menu  della finestra del login
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: sono su ubuntu 11.04 e a quanto pare i driver video non esistono e non sono neanche installati
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: non ho l'accellerazione 3d
<nino> nicotano: ma che icona ha?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: i driver sono installati, ma possiamo provare a capire cosa non va
<jumpysnake> a dopo ragazzi
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ma prima voglio sapere se hai reinstallato da zero o aggiornato, è importante
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: reinstallato da 0
<[Enrico]> ok
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: da live cd
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: sai fare i paste sul sito di ubuntu vero?
<DarkanseR> si paste!
<nicotano> nino,  amministrazione supporto lingue
<DarkanseR> no aspè non ricordo il sito
<Damaskinos> ok grazie
<nicotano> !paste | DarkanseR
<ubot-it> DarkanseR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nino> nicotano:  appunto non trova più amministrazione
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ok apposto, dimmi cosa devo fare?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: pasta /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DarkanseR> faccio cat?
<nicotano> nino, se stai usanto interfaccia unity  scorri la barra verso il basso e pigia icona applicazioni
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: fai quello che vuoi, basta che lo pasti dall'inizio alla fine senza dimenticare nulla
<nicotano> usando*
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: puoi anche usare pastebinit se preferisci
<nino> nicotano:  fatto ma non trovo amministrazione
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611414/
<nicotano> nino nella casella cerca scrivi supporto lingue
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: spiegami come mai nel tuo xorg.conf c'è fglrx
<[Enrico]> mhm no spe come non detto
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: non lo so io non ho installato nulla di niente tranne i mesa driver essential
<[Enrico]> però non mi tornano i conti
<DarkanseR> o qualcoas simile
<nino> nicotano: lo si trova così solo cercandolo?  non ha più un posto fisico come prima?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: mesa driver essential? perché lo hai fatto? (non che sia giusto o sbagliato, ma non capisco)
<DarkanseR> perchè non funzionava il comando
<nicotano> nino se apri applicazioni poi clicca su altre
<DarkanseR> glxinfo | grep rendering
<DarkanseR> mi diceva di installare i mesa
<nicotano> nino se non ti piace unity avvia sessione ubuntu normale
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: mesa-utils ?
<nino> nicotano:  come si fa?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: fammi il paste di lsmod
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: esattemente quelli lì
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: gli utils
<nicotano> nino, scegli al momentio del login, barra in basso c'è scelta sessione
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ok mesa-utils va bene, è solo un tool di diagnostica
<DarkanseR> ti devo ancora fare il past?
<nino> nicotano: ok grazie adesso provo
<nicotano> :)
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: si dell'output di lsmod
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611417/
<ichi_> giornoa tutti
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: mah non capisco....... sembra che radeon non sia autocaricato al boot....... o lo hai tolto tu oppure non so. in ogni caso possiamo aggiungerlo di nuovo. in /etc/modules aggiungi una riga e scrivici radeon, salva e riavvia
<ichi_> bella Enrico
<[Enrico]> ciao ichi_
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: aspè cosa devo fare non capisco
<ichi_> io ho un problema.. mi collego correttamente via SSH a un terminale, nela mia stessa rete, tutti e due usiamo Ubuntu, posso vedere le cartelle remote, avviare programmi e tutto
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: in /etc/modules aggiungi una riga e scrivici radeon, salva e riavvia
<ichi_> la mia domanda è: è possibile aprire finestre o programmi non in background?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]:  devo scrivere solo radeon?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: si solo radeon
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: fatto, adesso riavvio?
<ichi_> nel senso che se apro che so, una immagine, la vedo io ma si apre anche la finestra sul terminale remoto
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: si
<mapreri> ichi: sei sicuro di stare usando ssh?
<ichi_> si
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: eccomi
<ichi_> io uso il comando "ssh -X user@host -p [porta]"
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: come va?
<ichi_> mi connetto
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: non vedo nessuna differenza
<ichi_> metto la pass ed entro
<ichi_> riesco a fare tutto sul pc remoto
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: glxinfo | grep render che dice (sia la prima che la seconda riga)
<ichi_> solo che se ad esempio che so, apro thunar o una immagine o vlc, si apre sul mio monito ma su quello remoto è come se fosse in background
<ubuntu> risalve
<ichi_> posso lanciare musica, che parte sul pc remoto ma non esce la finestrella di vlc o totem o altro
<[Enrico]> ichi_: ed è normale che sia così
<ichi_> ah
<ichi_> ma nn c'è un comando per far comparire le cose anche sul remoto?
<ubuntu> ragazzi sto seguendo la guida del ripristino grub...al comando sudo chroot /mnt mi restituisce questo chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611420/ comunque ho provato a fare partire un gioco e sono ancora senza accelerazione 3D
<[Enrico]> ichi_: certo, c'è vnc, remote desktop e probabilmente anche altri
<ichi_> si ho letto di vnc
<ichi_> anche se nn l'ho ancora provato.. io pensavo che lanciando anche solo gedit da ssh si aprisse anche sul remoto e bon
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: allora?
<ichi_> proprio la finestra di gedit
<ALM_> salve gente qualcuno mi può aiutare a installare una libreria c++?
<ALM_> è questa:
<ALM_> http://gmplib.org/
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ...
<nicotano> ALM_, hai scaricato il tar.bz2
<ALM_> nicotamo, ho scaricati il  tar.lz
<ALM_> scaricato*
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: fammi il paste di /etc/modules
<nicotano> ALM_, perchè non il tar.gz o bz2?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611424/
<nicotano> ALM_, in ogni caso vedi se lo decomprimi clic destro estrai
<ALM_> nicotamo, pensavo fosse uguale, è che tar.lz occupa di meno, ma se vuoi ora scarico .bz2...
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: pastami di nuovo /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611430/
<nicotano> ALM_, http://gmplib.org/manual/Installing-GMP.html#Installing-GMP
<bossa> ciao a tutti
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: pasta dmesg | grep radeon
<bossa> problema con computer di mia sorella: nessuno si ricorda la password di amministrazione e non riusciamo a fare avanzamento di versione
<bossa> come diavolo la recupero?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611432/
<nicotano> bossa leggi in documentazione come resettare
<[Enrico]> bossa: puoi fare un chroot e resettare la password
<[Enrico]> ti serve un livecd
<bossa> con livecd provato con due diversi ma entrambi sono male masterizzati :( e hanno errori, non si riesce a farli partire
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ecco l'errore finalmente!
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: solo a me ste cose possono succedere eh...
<bossa> io piuttosto ignorante e non so come fare "chroot" (manco so che è...)
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: che manchi il driver AGP? pasta l'output di sudo lspci -k vediamo se hai l'AGP
<ALM_> nicotamo, ok sta lavorando, xo me lo installa sia su gcc che su mingw32? mi servono entrambi...
<nicotano> bossa qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero?highlight=%28recupero%29|%28password%29    avvia in recovery
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611433/
<bossa> grazie mille nicotano ora leggo
<ALM_> nicotamo, al make mi da errore
<ALM_> nicotamo, "*** Nessun obiettivo specificato e nessun makefile trovato.  Arresto."
<nicotano> ALM_, http://gmplib.org/manual/Installing-GMP.html#Installing-GMP
<filo1234> nicotamo anche io
<filo1234> lol
<nicotano> filo1234, :-P
<ALM_> nicotamo, ci sono, faccio configure ed è ok, xo al make da errore
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ... allora?
<nicotano> ALM_, hai installato il compilatore ? apt-get install build-essential
<ALM_> nicotano, si
<nicotano> ALM_, il configure dovrebbe generare il makefile se non è predisposto di default, vedi se esiste un read-me
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: cosa devo fare?
<ALM_> nicotano, c'è un README
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: facciamo una prova: in /etc/modules prima di radeon (in una riga diversa) metti sis-agp
<[Enrico]> è molto importante che radeon sia in una riga seguente
<DarkanseR> ma subito seguente?
<nicotano> ALM_, leggi le istruzioni se ci sono ed anche un file install.txt o simile se esiste
<DarkanseR> o puo anche essere separata di un rigo?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: anche 10 righe seguenti non importa, basta che radeon sia dopo
<ALM_> nicotano, ok grazie ora devo andare
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: poi salva e riavvia
<ALM_> ciao
<DarkanseR> quindi prima sis-agp e poi radeon?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]:  quindi prima sis-agp e poi radeon?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: si, in righe diverse
<DarkanseR> vabbè questo l'avevo intuito
<DarkanseR> comunque fatto
<DarkanseR> ora riavvio
<[Enrico]> bene
<bossa> nicotano: ho letto ma li mi dice come riuscire ad avviare il computer non ricordando la password...noi invece il computer lo riusciamo ad accendere, è questo da dove scrivo, perchè avevamo rimosso la richiesta di password per avviare il sistema...e appunto non l'abbiamo mai più usata e ora non la ricordiamo per poter dare avvio all'avanzamento di versione...
<filo1234> bossa: accedi in recovery e cambiala
<bossa> eh grazie...ma non so come si fa :)
<nicotano> bossa il primo paragrafo della guida dice come fare non ricordando la password
<filo1234> bossa: recovery > scegli root > e una volta che hai il prompt# dai passwd user_da_cambiare
<bossa> ma mi dice come fare per avviare il computer nicotano
<bossa> filo1234 provo grazie
<nicotano> bossa avvia in recovery e dai i comandi per cambiare la password
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: niente da fare
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: sempre senza accelerazione 3D
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: pasta l'output di dmesg | grep -i 'agp\|radeon'
<filo1234> bossa: e comunque quello che ti ho detto io è scritto nelle prime righe della guida
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611437/
<bossa> no allora non capisco
<bossa> coi comandi della guida non riesco a recuperare o cambiare la password ma solo ad avviare il computer se non me la ricordo...o sbaglio?
<filo1234> ma scusa
<filo1234> il comando passwd serve per modificare la password
<filo1234> non capisco dove sia il problema
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ok direi che devi andare in #radeon e fargli vedere quel paste. digli che usi ubuntu 11.04, ci sono anche io
<[Enrico]> in quel chan
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ah per parlare in #radeon devi registrare il nick
<DarkanseR> emh aspè
<DarkanseR> è sempre su freenode?
<filo1234> bossa: hai avviato in recovery e scelto root?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: sisi
<bossa> ma devo scrivere "passwd" o la nuova password?? scusa eh ma visto che proprio sono lento e non capisco, chiedo
<filo1234> passwd è un comando
<bossa> ok
<filo1234> passwd nome_utente
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: sono dentro?
<filo1234> e cambi la password
<bossa> ah
<bossa> e boh provo dai
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: non so parlare in inglese O_O
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: cioè so arlare in inglese ma non so fare frasi complesse e quindi emh hahah help me
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ma dai nel 2011?
<filo1234> lol
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: e che ci posso fare, ho 4 in inglese
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: per il lavoro che dovrò fare dovrei saper parlare benissimo l'inglese e invece ho 4 ehehe
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: studia ;)
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: cmq sia intanto fammi il paste di dmesg | grep -i firmware
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611440/
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: traduci? "DarkanseR: have you tried booting with radeon.agpmode=-1 in your kernel's command line?"
<DarkanseR> credo abbia chiesto
<DarkanseR> "hai provato a bootare con padeon agpmode=-1 nel tuo kernel comand line non so che è
<DarkanseR> xD
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ci sei?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: sono crashato, mi hai fatto quel paste? se si ridammi l'url pls. in radeon hanno risposto?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: si hanno risposto questo
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: traduci? "DarkanseR: have you tried booting with radeon.agpmode=-1 in your kernel's command line?"
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: comunque il past è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/611440/
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: proviamo, sai come fare quella cosa?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: non proprio
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: però spe, linux-firmware è installato sul tuo sistema? suppongo che lo sia, ma controlliamo
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: poi ti spiego come fare quella cosa che hanno detto loro
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: che cos'è?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: dimmi come vedere sta cosa di linux-firmware
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: nel gestore dei pacchetti dai
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: puoi fare da linea di comando con dpkg -l | grep linux-firmware
<DarkanseR> marco@Ubuntu-it:~$ dpkg -l | grep linux-firmware
<DarkanseR> ii  linux-firmware                        1.52                                       Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<[Enrico]> ok bene
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: allora facciamo sta cosa di agp mode
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: edita /etc/default/grub
<DarkanseR> aperto
<DarkanseR> che faccio?
<[Enrico]> ora di dico cosa cambiare
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ma neanche sai cosa c'è dentro, ti faccio il paste? oppure è uguale in tutti i pc?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: tranquillo è standard
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ok, cosa modifico?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: aggiungi a GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT radeon.agpmode=-1 dentro le "" mi raccomando! e non togliere quello che c'era già
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: se vuoi pastami quando hai finito e ti dico se hai fatto giusto
<DarkanseR> e dove lo metto? lo metto a caso? [Enrico]
<filo1234> -.-
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ????
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: a caso? perché a caso? in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, leggi quello che scrivo pls non farmi ripetere le cose 100 volte
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: questa riga la metto a caso? non c'è un punto preciso dove metterla?
<DarkanseR> aaah
<DarkanseR> devo aggiungere il valoree
<DarkanseR> okok scusami
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT c'è già devi solo aggiungere quel parametro
<DarkanseR> per adesso è così
<DarkanseR> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<DarkanseR> io al posto di quiet splash devo mettere "radeon.agpmode=-1"
<DarkanseR> ?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]:
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: orco mondo ma leggi quello che scrivo? ho detto di non togliere quello che c'era prima!!
<[Enrico]> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.agpmode=-1"
<[Enrico]> così dev'essere
<Angelo> domandina   dovrei installare gkismet ( la giu per kisnet) da tar.gz,  eseguento sudo tar zxvf pacchetto.tar.gz lo scoppatto dendro la home dico  bene?
<DarkanseR> non ho tolto niente
<DarkanseR> okok
<DarkanseR> scusa
<Angelo> gui*
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: per sicurezza guarda http://paste.ubuntu.com/611448/
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: adesso devo farel'update-grub?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: sono crashato, hai fatto?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: esattamente
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: poi puoi riavviare se non da errori
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: per sicurezza guarda http://paste.ubuntu.com/611448/
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: nessun errore
<DarkanseR> riavvio
<Angelo> domandina   dovrei installare gkismet ( la gui per kisnet) da tar.gz,  eseguendo sudo tar zxvf pacchetto.tar.gz lo scompatto dentro la home dico  bene?  l'ho riscritto perche sembrava scritto da Gristiano Malcioglio lol
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: va bene
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ok
<Angelo> enzotib ci sei per favore?
<Angelo> qualcuno sà rispondere alla mia domanda pf?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: niente da fare
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: dammi dinuovo il canale di radeon
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: dmesg | grep -i 'radeon\|agp'
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: #radeon
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: The panel encountered a problem while loading "WnckletFactory::WindowListApplet".
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<DarkanseR> mi è spuntato sto crash all'avvio di gnome
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: questo non c'entra niente
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: fai il paste di quello che ti chiedo pls, dei problemi di gnome ne parliamo poi
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611450/
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: quel problema comunque risolto XD
<enzotib> Angelo, ?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: fai il paste dell'intero dmesg senza grep a biotube in #radeon
<DarkanseR> ah ecco
<DarkanseR> quindi come comando devo dare solo dmesg
<Angelo> ciao enzo con i comandi che ho scritto sopra il tar.gz devo  posizionarlo nella cartella  home prima di procedere?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: eh si
<enzotib> Angelo, sì, anche in un'altra dir va bene, ma perché sudo?
<Angelo> enzotib dovrei installare gkismet ( la gui per kisnet) da tar.gz,  eseguendo sudo tar zxvf pacchetto.tar.gz lo scompatto dentro la home dico  bene?
<MatteoR> olà enzotib
<enzotib> ciao MatteoR :)
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ma non me lo fa vedere tutto|
<Angelo> ok provo senza sudo
<DarkanseR> taglia un pezzo
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: installa pastebinit e usa dmesg | pastebinit
<DarkanseR> ho dato il comando
<DarkanseR> ora?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ho dato il comando
<DarkanseR> adesso?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: non fa nulla
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]:  a niente scherzo xD
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: comunque te ancora niente rimedi?
<Fire^fox> ma brasero su natty va ?
<Angelo> enzotb mi mancava il pacchetto gettext a seguito di sudo apt-get install build-essential e di sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: son crashato ancora.... dannato internet.... novità?
<[Enrico]> hanno detto qualcosa in #radoen
<[Enrico]> ?
<Angelo> lo istallo ora
<[Enrico]> #radeon *
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ho fatto il past
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: puoi incollarlo anche a me così lo guardo pure io perfavore?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: no niente di niente, te hai letto il mio past?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611452/
<Angelo> enzotib mi mancava il pacchetto gettext a seguito di sudo apt-get install build-essential e di sudo apt-get install checkinstall se lo istallo ora devo ripetere il tutto?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: non me rispondono... che faccio?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: hai passato questo paste anche a biotube in #radeon ?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: aspetta
<DarkanseR> sisi
<Angelo> dagli un attimo che magari stanno rispondendo a 5 utenti contemporaneamente :-)
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: abbi pazienza e vedi cosa dicono loro. io ho finito le idee mi spiace
<enzotib> Angelo, scusa, ora non posso
<Angelo> ok ok :-)
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: mi ha detto che non ha idea T_T
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: DarkanseR: I have no idea what could cause that
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: cosa faccio?
<Fire^fox> aser
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: puoi aspettare che arrivi qualcuno in #radeon che lo sa
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: non puoi chiedere per me?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: io non so come chiedere haha
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: c'è poco da chiedere, c'è solo da aspettare
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: e poi tra 1 ora vado
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]:  e che aspetto? mica capisco se qualcuno sa come risolvere
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: forse ho capito
<DarkanseR> tutto
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: se vuoi prova ad avviare il livecd e al bootloader scegli check disk for defect. se fallisce masterizza di nuovo il cd su un'altro cd e reinstalla
<MatteoR> DarkanseR: Qual'è il modello della tua scheda?
<DarkanseR> MatteoR: Ati Sapphire X1650
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ma ubuntu studios 11.04 mi dava lo stesso problema ed era masterizzato in un altro dvd
<DarkanseR> dvd non cd
<DarkanseR> sono masterizzati tutti e due in dvd
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: cosa intendi con <DarkanseR> i have 7 errors and 1 pass in memory ram ddr400 200mhz ?
<DarkanseR> io ho 7 errori e un pass nella memoria ram ddr400 200mhz
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: se fai un memtest di da errori?
<DarkanseR> si
<DarkanseR> per ora non la butto perchè e l'unica ram che ho
<DarkanseR> se no metto una ram da 512mb ddr333
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ah...... e dirlo subito no?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: è sicuramente quello il problema
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: e credi non c'entra niente che non ho ancora aggiornato il sistema?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: provo a cambiare ram e vedere se funziona? se dovessi togliere la ram danneggiata dovrebbe funzionare subito?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: sicuramente se il memtest ti da errore al 99% il problema è la ram
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: versione diverse del driver possono usare più o meno memoria. quello della 11.04 probabilmente va ad usare quella rotta
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: togli la ram danneggiata, fai un memtest completo, se non da errori prova ad avviare ubuntu, dovrebbe funzionare a quel punto
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: se tolgo la ram rotta e ne metto un altra dovrebbe funzionare subito al primo avvio?
<DarkanseR> ok faccio subito
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: solo se memtest non da errori
<FraDolcino> avrei  bisogno di una mano per sistemare la condivisione delle cartelle, ha smesso di funzionare, credo in seguito ad un upgrade parziale proposto dal "update manager"
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: eccomi
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ho tolto la ram quella danneggiata, solo una cosa è cambiata, la schermata di login era chiarissima e lo schermo era regolato male
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: come vediamo se ci sono ancora errori?
<MissPiro> Chiedo scusa...ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu, qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi???
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ci seeei??
<MissPiro> hai forse voglia di porre fine alle mie pene?
<DarkanseR> MissPiro: dipende
<kunta> SONO riuscito ad dare il comando  ls /home
<realnot> O.o
<kunta> e uscito la scritta  kunta pippo
<MissPiro> dipende da?
<kunta> che faccio adesso?
<mitnick> ciao
<kunta> dai ragazzi un ultimo sforzo da parte vostra
<MissPiro> Sedotta e abbandonata...
<mitnick> posso avere delle informazioni?
<Angelo> SCUSATE UN INFORMAZIONE URGENTE  a seguito di un sudo checkinstall si svolge la preparazione per un pacchetto deb inserendo una breve descrizione èer ol pacchetto; devo terminare con la mia descrizione con una linea vuota ( che cosa è???) o EOF  ( come si fà??)
<DarkSun> premi invio e via!
<DarkanseR> MissPiro: dimmi :D
<DarkanseR> MissPiro: una ragazza ;D
<MissPiro> nn riesco a formattare il pc dove ho su ubuntu...
<MissPiro> che nn mi funziona bene
<Angelo> DarkSun era per me ?
<DarkSun> Angelo: sì
<MissPiro> e volevo installarci l'ultima versione
<Angelo> t grazie
<kunta> io vorrei accedere bal pc, chi mi sblocca da questa situazione del cavolo?
<nicotano> buonasera
<mitnick> ????????????
<Angelo> ciao
<mitnick> posso avere la vostra attenzione?
<DarkanseR> MissPiro: e quale sarebbe il problema?
<filo1234> !chiedi | mitnick
<ubot-it> mitnick: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<filo1234> kunta: ti ho gia detto tutto quello che potevo dirti e fatto fare tutto quello che potevo farti fare
<MissPiro> ho messo su chiavetta il nuovo ubunto
<MissPiro> ubuntu
<filo1234> non andare oltre con questa cosa per favore
<MissPiro> poi ho riavviato con la chiavetta inserita ma niente
<filo1234> kunta: se al posto del nome utente scrivi la password al login non è colpa di nessuno
<filo1234> kunta:  se poi non riesci reinstalla
<filo1234> !log | kunta
<ubot-it> kunta: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<filo1234> c'è tutto
<mitnick> ho dei problemi con metasploit
<kunta> ho scoperto di avere inserito pippo facendo ls/home
<DarkSun> MissPiro: al bios devi scegliere con cosa partire. premi f2 e da lì posiziona la chiavetta al primo posto, F10 e via
<MissPiro> l'ho fatto
<MissPiro> ma non va
<mitnick> e con la scansione delle reti
<DarkSun> MissPiro: ma hai semplicemente spostato l'immagine nella chiavetta?
<filo1234> mitnick: non è un argomento che trattiamo
<filo1234> mitnick: chiedi altrove
<mitnick> una volta fatta la scansione il router si blocca
<Angelo> nicotano creato un deb sono ( da terminale ) dentro la cartella dell'applicazione, come si deve uscire regolarmente , con che comando?
<filo1234> mitnick: scusa ma se chiedi queste cose non sei nemmeno degno di avere quel nick ;)
<MissPiro> no, l'ho copiata sulla chiavetta
<MissPiro> poi l'ho estratta
<filo1234> !wificrack | mitnick
<ubot-it> mitnick: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<nicotano> Angelo,  cd .. sali di livello
<mitnick> io faccio tutto localmente
<DarkSun> MissPiro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<filo1234> !irc | mitnick
<ubot-it> mitnick: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<DarkSun> MissPiro: segui quella guida, è meglio!
<filo1234> mitnick: non proseguire con quest'argomento grazie
<MissPiro> ok, grazie mille...mio eroe!
<mitnick> e di cosa parlate qui'
<filo1234> !topic | mitnick
<ubot-it> mitnick: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<mitnick> ok grazie
<DarkSun> MissPiro: se vuoi un metodo più semplice, installa unetbootin
<MissPiro> mmm...non so cosa sia....magari provo a seguire questa guida e dopo vedo...che dici? credi sia meglio con unebootin?
<nicotano> MissPiro, unetbootin e vai tranquillo
<DarkSun> MissPiro: unetbootin è un programma con interfaccia che fa tutto da sé. ti scarica l'immagine iso oppure ti permette di metterla in maniera manuale (naturalmente, dopo averla scaricata)
<DarkSun> MissPiro: poi fa tutto da solo
<MissPiro> ma così non avrei ubuntu?
<nicotano> MissPiro, avrai ubuntu basta scaricare il file iso e poi darlo in pasto a unetbootin
<DarkSun> certo! c'è una lista di sistemi operativi con relative versioni che puoi mettere
<DarkSun> installalo e provalo. ti dice tutto lui
<MissPiro> ok, ora ci provo
<DarkanseR> MissPiro: ma per caso te hai messo la live di ubuntu sulla usb facendo una live usb?
<MissPiro> no
<DarkSun> DarkanseR: no, ha semplicemente copiato l'immagine nell'usb e ha estratto
<DarkanseR> O_O
<MissPiro> esatto
<MissPiro> uahuahuah
<DarkanseR> perchè a me non mi parte la live usb
<DarkanseR> non so perchè
<MissPiro> se sono una pena!!! io sono un essere analogico
<DarkanseR> uso unetbootin
<DarkanseR> appena metto che deve bootare da usb
<DarkanseR> si blocca tutto
<DarkanseR> O_O
<DarkanseR> o riprovato con altri programmi
<DarkanseR> e con altre penne
<DarkanseR> ma sempre la stessa cosa
<DarkanseR> boh
<FloodBotIt1> DarkanseR: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<DarkSun> lasci che unetbootin scarichi da solo l'immagine o gliela dai tu?
<DarkanseR> vado a vedere
<DarkanseR> glie la do io
<DarkanseR> ma l'immagine è sana fidati
<DarkSun> uhm, be' è strano allora
<DarkSun> io ho avuto qualche problema ma quando scaricava lui l'immagine
<DarkanseR> DarkSun: perche alla fineho installato ubuntu da cd con la stesas immagine
<DarkSun> capito. avrà scazzato qualcosa il software allora
<DarkanseR> secondo te una ram danneggiata potrebbe influire in tutto ciò?
<DarkSun> sai a cosa serve la ram?
<DarkanseR> DarkSun: non prendermi per ignorante ;D
<DarkSun> ti ho fatto semplicemente una domanda. se sai a cosa serve la ram, allora risponditi da solo no?
<DarkanseR> DarkSun: lo so a cosa serve però siccome qui ubuntu mi funziona male per colpa della scheda video, e nel memtest mi risultano 7 errori nella ram
<DarkanseR> e siccome nessuno riusciva a risolvermi i problemi su ubuntu tutti mi hanno detto che era un problema di ram
<DarkanseR> quindi che so
<DarkSun> sì ma dubito c'entri qualcosa col fatto che da usb non parte la live
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ci sei?
<DarkSun> altrimenti anche da cd ti darebbe problemi
<DarkSun> poi se memtest ti dice che hai problemi con la ram, allora ok
<DarkanseR> DarkSun: ma che ne so, può essere che la usb usa la parte danneggiata
<DarkanseR> e il cd no
<DarkSun> ma non credo influisca sul processo di installazione da usb
<nicotano> DarkanseR, hai fatto una penna usb bootabile? il tuo pc puo' bootare da usb ?
<DarkanseR> nicotano: te che dici?
<DarkanseR> premo f11 per selezionare il boot
<DarkanseR> e metto usb
<DarkanseR> poi fa il "serching record boot in device o cosa simile
<DarkanseR> e non parte niente
<DarkanseR> e non da neanche errore rimane solo fermo
<nicotano> DarkanseR, prendi la chiavetta usb la formatti in fat 32 e dai flag boot puoi con unetbootin carichi iso
<DarkanseR> flag bot?
<DarkanseR> boot*
<DarkanseR> ma non credo sia la pendrive
<DarkanseR> perchè ne ho provate diverse
<nicotano> DarkanseR, usa gparted formatti fat32 poi clic destro applica flag boot
<DarkSun> nicotano: anche con altre pennette ha lo stesso problema
<nicotano> DarkSun,  sarà questione di manico a questo punto ...
<DarkSun> uhm?
<DarkanseR> manico?
<nicotano> se il file iso è integro e la penna fatta come si deve, se il pc funzia al 100% ...
<DarkanseR> comunuqe 60°C sono troppi per un processore intel pentium 4 3,0GHz
<DarkanseR> ?
<luca230103> ragazzi aiutatemi
<luca230103> ho appena installato xubuntu all acc bandaensione mi dice frequenza fuori
<luca230103> banda
<luca230103> frequenza fuori banda
<luca230103> devo riconfigurare x.org?
<axm149> salve a tutti
<luca230103> qualcuno?
<axm149> ho fatto l'upgrade alla versione 11.04 e non vedo più nulla sulla scrivania, se nn le icone delle periferiche e lo sfondo..
<luca230103> c sono operatori?
<axm149> nn trovo più il lanciatore, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<axm149> c'è nessuno??
<axm149_> vietta sono caduto
<axm149_> vietta, come ti dicevo appena ho fatto ctrl+alt+f2 si è aperto il terminal ma nn come finestra, a schermo intero
<axm149_> dunque nn potevo recuperare i comandi di prima
<axm149_> c'è nessuno???
<axm149_> ho fatto l'upgrade a ubuntu 11.04 e nn trovo più la barra dei menù, solo sfondo e un paio di icone
<axm149_> qualcuno mi può aiutare??
<axm149_> vietta???
<axm149_> nessuno??
<axm149_> per favore qualcuno potrebbe rispondere?
<attempt> axm149_ riavvia ma scegli di usare il kernel recovery
<attempt> e boota il sistema da recovery. quando hai ubuntu vai su driver hardware e attivi i driver video consigliati.
<ALM_> salve, ho un problema: ho installato la libreria gmp da synaptic correttamente, mi compila e tutto ok; però mi servirebbe anche sul compilatore mingw32, e non solo sul gcc; come posso fare?
<ALM_> http://gmplib.org/
<axm149_> alm dove lo trovo il recovery?
<ALM_> non ho capito cosa vuoi dire
<axm149_> qualcuno sa come recuperare il desktop dopo aver fatto l'upgrade a ubuntu 11.04???
<axm149_> mi è sparita la barra del menù
<axm149_> io comandi a tastiera praticamente nn ne conosco
<axm149_> c'è nessun operatore online???
<vietta> axm149_, lo trovi riavviando il pc al boot
<ALM_> axm149_fai termina sessione, poi in basso scegli al posto di ubuntu metti ubuntu normale
<axm149_> e come si fa
<attempt> axm149_ riavii il pc e pigi shift. ti compare grub. ha un menu. scegli di partire con il secondo kernel.
<attempt> il secondo dell'elenco.
<attempt> a sua volta ti trovi in un altro menu e scegli di avviare il sistema.
<axm149_> nn ho pulsanti, come lo riavvio sto pc?
<axm149_> forzato?
<attempt> prova ctrl-alt-canc
<attempt> poi invio
<jofor> come si mette una immagine nello splash della 1104?
<jofor> non la prende
<axm149> attemp, ho riavviato ma col solo tasto shit nn si è aperto nessun menù
<axm149> shift, padon..
<axm149> attempt, ho riavviato ma col solo tasto shift nn si è aperto nessun menù
<axm149> vietta, ci sei?
<axm149> io nn credo che il problema sia tanto difficile, vorrei solo sapere come rimettere a suo posto la barra dei menù, tutto il resto funziona alla perfezione
<attempt> manca solo la barra?
<jester-> axm149: quale menu
<axm149> come dicevo ho fatto l'upgrade di ubuntu e adesso nn trovo più nella scrivania quella bella barra con su scritto "applicazioni" "strumenti" e via dicendo
<jester-> !gnomereset | axm149
<ubot-it> axm149: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<axm149> nè la barra sottostante col cestino e il resto
<jester-> axm149: capi
<axm149> provo..
<jester-> axm149: alla finestra di login metti pa pass. sotto compare una barra, clicca su ubuntu e cambia in gnome classic
<jester-> axm149: penso che non hai il 3d e unity non parte
<attempt> non trova il recovery.
<axm149> ah..
<axm149> dunque devo solo rinominare i file
<jester-> basta tenere permuto shift al boot (il tasto sopra ad contgrol)
<attempt> axm149 rinomina i file se non basta vediamo che fare.
<axm149> e scegliere il kernel giusto?
<attempt> te lo trovi davanti. e' il secondo della lista. poi scegli di fare il boot .
<axm149> ok altro piccolo problemino, nn mi fa vedere i file nascosti, nn ho i diritti necessari..
<attempt> visualizza-
<jester-> axm149: apri il filemanager e piga contro-h o guarda nel menu visualizza
<axm149> nulla nn li mostra..
<axm149> mi sa che nn ci sono sti files
<axm149> almeno nn nella home
<axm149> vabbè provo nell'altro modo
<jester-> axm149: la home è piena di file e cartelle nascoste, sempre che non hai fatto qualche cazzata
<axm149> jester- , grazie tante, è stato semplicissimo..
<axm149> mi sa che ora dovrò selezionare ubuntu classico ad ogni login
<axm149> ma a parte questo tutto è tornato al suo posto..
<jester-> axm149: no . si ricorda
<axm149> ah ok perfetto
<axm149> grazie ancora
<axm149> ciao
<jester-> cià
<ALM_> scusate, ho installato una libreria su gcc, ora vorrei installarla anche su mingw32, come posso fare?
<ALM_> ?
<giordano> Buona sera a tutti e tutte.   Jester ci sei?
<giordano> ho un problema la mia scheda wi -fi vede la mia rete ma non mi fa connettere, cosa osso fare?
<giordano> ho un problema la mia scheda wi -fi vede la mia rete ma non mi fa connettere, cosa posso fare?
<kunta_> sono ritonato.... filo12134, ho rivisto le tue info delle sere precedenti e sonon riuscito a cambiare la passord di accesso
<kunta_> cmq uno dei problemi ee che non mi prendeva la tastiera numerica s
<filo1234> quindi adesso accedi?
<kunta_> si
<filo1234> cioè avevi numeri nella password ma il tastierino era spento?
<kunta_> non avevo messo 2 volte la password
<filo1234> kunta_: la prossima volta stai più attento a quello che ti dicono
<filo1234> perchè poi rischi davvero di passare per uno che prende in giro
<kunta_> e poi avevo addiruttura creato un 'altro utene con nomi strani che mai avrei potuto ricordare
<filo1234> kunta_: pippo te l'avevo fatto creare io
<filo1234> puoi rimuoverlo
<kunta_> sul pc in recovery mode lu'ltima riga e semi nascosta
<kunta_> assolutamente non mi permetterei mai di prendervi in giro tanto e che sono di nuovo qui a chiedere e ringraziarvi dell'aiuto
<kunta_> l'ho gia rimosso
<filo1234> kunta_: eh ma se hai riletto bene il log.....era diventato davvero comico
<kunta_> pensa che nome utente avevo messo s
<kunta_> nei log compare un'altra persona  che non vedo in chat --- me ne sono accorto quando  kunta ...kinte...kanto... come mai
<kunta_> il tastierino non ERA SPENTO
<filo1234> kunta_: vabè se hai risolto meglio così
<kunta_> mi dai un comando per vedere se il sistema e aggiornato
<kunta_> ho ancora qualcosa che e in inglese
<kunta_> quando scrivo qui come facci a fare riferimento ad un interloqutore?
<kunta_> <f
<Ab3l_fs> ciao
<Ab3l_fs> ho un problema con unity. mi si è bloccato tutto. i pannelli non vanno. ora sono su tty1. è possibile da qui ridare il comando unity --replace ?
<MatteoR> Ab3l_fs: Ciao. Dai un "sudo service gdm restart"
<Angelo> ciao
<MatteoR> ciao Angelo
<Ab3l_fs> mmmh. mi ha quittato tutto, però.
<Angelo> chi mi ricorda per favore come fare scorrere ( in alto ) il testo del terminale che devo copiare un errore ?
<Ab3l_fs> MatteoR: ma gdm non è mica il comando per gnome?
<MatteoR> Ab3l_fs: gdm racchiude sia gnome che i suoi derivati
<MatteoR> Ab3l_fs: E non solo
<Ab3L> ok.
<losquadrista> ciao ragazzi, avrei un problema, non mi si collega il computer con il cavo ethernet, ma quando lo collego con il cavo usb funzia, perchè?
<jofor> qualcuno ha personalizzato lo splash della 11.04
<jofor> per caso?
<Ider> sera :)
<lorenzo> ciao, ubuntu Maverick 64bit non mi monta più automaticamente le schede SD e non capisco perché. una mano per favore? grazie
<Angelo> MatteoR hai un momento per favore?
<Zafira> help please
<Zafira> ho installato la versione 11.04 64alternate andata a buon fine ma al riavvio schermo nero con la freccetta del mouse che si muove
<Zafira> soluzioni
<Angelo> Zafira prova al riavvio per cambiare Unity <=> Desktop Gnome 2, al momento di inserire la vostra password, selezionate dal menù più a destra la sessione desiderata (che dovrebbe essere nel fondo della pagina, sotto la finestra di login)
<Angelo> dovresti avere 3 o 4 scelte forse anche modalità grafica sicura
<Zafira> angelo ho solo schermo nero
<Angelo> ai allora non sò aiutarti
<Zafira> peccato
<Angelo> enzotib ciao ci sei?
<Angelo> ciao c'è qualcuno pratico di installazione applicazioni da shell  in chat?
<Angelo> a domani
<Damaskinos> scusate qualcuno mi potrebbe dire dove ubuntu installa java?
<Damaskinos> ho installato java come da guida wiki ora però devo configurare un programma per farlo partire. Però non conosco l'indirizzo esatto
<Damaskinos> ragazzi help ubuntu dove mette la cartella di java 6?
<stevr1it> ho bisogno di sapere come cambiare il proprietario ad un hardisk che ora mi viene mostrato con un altro proprietario
<Faramir_> aiuto! E' sparita la barra Ubuntu dal mio netbook 10.10. Che faccio?
<Faramir_> aiuto! E' sparita la barra Ubuntu dal mio netbook 10.10. Che faccio?
<bozo> ciao
<attempt> Faramir_ destro sul desktop aggiungi pannello.
<attempt> oppure
<attempt> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<Steeler> attempt, non c'è aggiungi pannello con la dx sul desktop.
<Faramir_> Grazie attempt ci provo.
<Faramir_> buonanotte.
<clandestino> ciao a tutti, sono nuovo in questa chat e nuovo con ubuntu 10.04
<MatteoR> ciao clandestino (che nome strano)
<clandestino> uso clandestino per essere vicino a quelli che vengono definiti clandestini...
<bobbybong> :) clandestino
<clandestino> ...naturalmente lo ritengo un appellativo razzista...ma lo uso per far riflettere sull'assurdità di questo termine
<MatteoR> clandestino: Ok, allora se hai problemi con ubuntu, questo è il canale giusto. Se invece vuoi chiacchierare di altro, allora vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<bobbybong> ! chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<clandestino> vengo al mio problema...uso ubuntu 10.x da circa un anno su un netpc da 10"
<clandestino> passato dopo un pò di esitazione a 11.04 ora il video non mi presenta la barra in alto con i lanciatori...
<clandestino> riesco ora a creare 4 lanciatori per comunicare con il mondo: terminal, chrome, firefox e naturalmente xchat...
<clandestino> cosa devo fare per cambiare le proprieta del mio display  per vedere qualche cosa ? in alto o a sx dove mi dicono ci sia il fantomatico menu a scomparsa ?
<bobbybong> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<MatteoR> clandestino: Ctrl+H per vedere le cartelle nascoste
<clandestino> in pratica tornerei a 10.04 ?
<clandestino> non ho modo di creare un lanciatore che mi permetta di fare il setup della risoluzione video ?
<bobbybong> no ma riporti gnome alle condizioni originali
<clandestino> visto che ho a disposizione solo i lanciatori, che cosa devo lanciare per gestire il file system ?
<bobbybong> nautilus
<clandestino> provo
<clandestino> ok rinominate....vado a riavviare la sessione....se non dovessi più riuscire a ricollegarmi vi ringrazio per il tempo che mi avete dedicato....altrimenti ritorno e vi ringrazio "live"
<nio25> ciao a tutti
<bobbybong> ciao
<nio25> ciao bobbybong
<bobbybong> :)
<nio25> che si dice di  bello?
<bobbybong> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nio25>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DigiuRN> buonasera signori
<DigiuRN> qualcuno di voi ha installato vidalia?
<zul__> hi all, I have installed a tomcat in my server in a port different than the 8080, exactly the 20337. Now When I try to connect to tomcat with the browser, I can logged in with the user but when I try to arrive to the page "manager web app" I get the follow error: type Status report
<zul__> ciao a tutti
<zul__> c'è nesusno?
<ciunix> ciao a tutti
<filo1234> zul__: /join #tomcat
<ciunix> c'è nessuno?
<filo1234> !nessuno | ciunix
<ubot-it> ciunix: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> io ho un problema con l'istallazione di magento in locale
<filo1234> cos'è magento?
<alessandro_> un csm ecommerce
<filo1234> alessandro_: ah si be comunque è OT
<alessandro_> OT?
<filo1234> off topic
<alessandro_> cosa vuol dire?
<filo1234> !topic | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<alessandro_> !topic
<filo1234> in parole povere? che non è un problema inerente Ubuntu....
<alessandro_>  /topic
<filo1234> senza spazi
<filo1234> alessandro_: c'è il canale #magento
<alessandro_> bhe oddio non è propio con ubuntu ma è riguardante ubuntu perchè io uso ubuntu
<filo1234> si ma magento non è un pacchetto che riguarda Ubuntu....
<filo1234> o vai su #magento o chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat magari qualcuno lo usa
<filo1234> questo canale è specifico solo per supporto al sistema operativo
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/611597/
<niccolo> buona sera a tutti
<niccolo> ho una domanda
<niccolo> come faccio ad impostare le dimensioni fisiche corrette per il mio monitor?
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-14
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Best`> buongiorno!
<dr4kk4r^> salve * ;-)
<sturubinuru> salve
<sturubinuru> sono con Lubuntu
<sturubinuru> ho bisogno di tradurre completamente il sistema.  A casa lo è già, ma qui non riesco, infatti alcuni programmi come kmplot sono ancora in inglese
<sturubinuru> quali pacchetti sono da installare?
<Aizram> magari non sono ancora pronte le traduzioni
<Aizram> oppure vai nella gestione del sistema (ignoro quale sia in lubuntu)
<sturubinuru> ma sii invece! ti dico  che a casa le ho perfette!! stessa versione!!
<sturubinuru> qui nella gestione sistema
<sturubinuru> mi tiene tutto "grigio"
<sturubinuru> che non si può cliccare
<Aizram> magari i repo non sono abilitati
<Aizram> o magari sono installati ma non selezionati
<Aizram> non conosco lubuntu.. aspetta con santa pazienza che qualcuno ti risponda
<sturubinuru> noooooooooo veroooooo!!!! avevo disabilitato gli aggiornamenti!! c'entra pure in quello??
<Aizram>  con santa pazienza che qualcuno ti risponda
<Aizram> non c'è ragione che lo stesso sistema funzioni da una parte e dall'altra no. è l'utente che sbaglia
<sturubinuru> bravo Aizram grande! ora provo!
<Aizram> che @@
<sturubinuru> che c'è??
<four-miles> buon giorno a tutti
<four-miles> c'è qualcuno che usa reaver? ho un problema nella compilazione
<Aizram> ovvero?
<four-miles> scarico il pacchetto
<four-miles> ti premetto che sto seguendo una guida
<Aizram> linka
<four-miles> http://simozweb.blogspot.it/2012/02/cracking-reti-wireless-tramite-wps-bug.html
<four-miles> il temrinale mi da errore quando vado a fare sudo make install
<Aizram> ma è il crack
<Aizram> per le reti wifi?
<Aizram> non ti aiuto allora
<Aizram> :D non si può
<four-miles> io voglio provare la mia rete
<four-miles> non mi interessa andare al crack di altre
<four-miles> io ne ho una
<Aizram> dicono tutti così.... segnati l'errore e guarda su google
<avici> ciao
<avici> enzotib ci 6?
<roberto> salve
<roberto> ho un piccolo problema con un lanciatore da personalizzare
<roberto> non riesco a inserire una riga di comando che su terminale mi funziona benissimo
<TaLaDo> io invece ho ancora problemi con flash in youtube non funzionano i filmati
<roberto> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Aizram> roberto, sbaglierai la sintassi
<Aizram> oppure mancheranno i permessi
<roberto> no, non è un problema di sintassi
<roberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/987050/
<roberto> su terminale funziona
<roberto> per richiamarlo da un lancher dovrei fare uno script da richiamare poi da un launcher, giusto?
<OverMe> roberto, nel lanciatore ci devi mettere il comando: bash -c "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype"
<roberto> OverMe, ora provo :D
<TaLaDo> OverMe, sapresti aiutarmi per far funzionare flash per cortesia?
<roberto> OverMe, grazie, ho risolto subito con la sintassi suggerita. molte grazie ancora. :)
<Aizram> TaLaDo, che problemi hai con flash?
<TaLaDo> Aizram, non fnzionano i filamti di outube ad esempio
<TaLaDo> filmati
<TaLaDo> si ok scrivo malissimo oggi
<Aizram> hai preso dai repo?
<TaLaDo> Aizram, si sempre dai repo
<TaLaDo> il bello è che se vado a vedere flash pare installato ma quando vado a vedere un filmato resta la finestra nera e non parte
<Aizram> togli tutto quello che ha a che fare con flash
<Aizram> e poi installa di nuovo
<TaLaDo> e non solo i filmati anche applicazioni flash su dei siti
<TaLaDo> Aizram,  ok provo
<Aizram> poi ti aiutano gli altri :D
<Aizram> a dopo, ciao
<enzotib> avici,
<avici> oh ciao enzotib
<avici> ti ricordi di me?stavamo guardando ieri x skype a 64 bit
<enzotib> avici, sì
<avici> ecco
<avici> da ieri sera
<avici> è comparsa 1 icona di divito nella barra dei menu che mi dice errore brokencount >0
<avici> e quando provo a fare gli aggiornamenti mi dice  Verificare se sono in uso repository di terze parti. Qualora così fosse, disabilitarli, poiché questi sono talvolta causa di problemi. Inoltre eseguire il seguente comando in un terminale: apt-get install -f
<enzotib> avici, apt-get -f install, su pastebin senza confermare
<enzotib> (senza dire sì alla domanda che fa il comando)
<avici> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/987106/
<enzotib> avici, sudo apt-get purge skype
<avici> nel comando di prima dico di no enzotib ?
<enzotib> avici, dì no
<avici> ok
<avici> enzotib fatto
<enzotib> avici, fammi vedere
<avici> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/987108/
<enzotib> avici, apt-get -f install
<avici> enzotib: Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<enzotib> ok
<avici> l'icona di divieto nn la vedo piu
<avici> è apposto enzotib ?
<enzotib> avici, il sistema ora è a posto, ma bisogna ancora installare skype
<avici> si
<enzotib> avici, sto cercando di capire qual è meglio mettere, se quello 32bit dei repo partner o quello 64 bit del sito
<avici> ok enzotib grazie
<enzotib> avici, apt-cache policy skype
<avici> N: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto skype
<enzotib> avici, software-properties-gtk
<avici> si fatto
<avici> mi si è aperta la finestra
<TaLaDo> Aizram, grazie per le dritte ho risolto
<enzotib> avici, sulla pagina Altro software, metti il visto a Partner di Canonical
<avici> enzotib, ce ne sono due, il secondo riguarda il codice sorgente...flaggo anche quello?
<enzotib> avici, il secondo non è necessario
<avici> ok
<avici> fatto cmq
<rorro007> ciao a tutti allora ho la 12.4 ho inserito la usb internet everywhere mi ha chiesto il pin della sim poi ho messo il paese poi l'operatore ma non si connette qualcuno mi può aiutare
<enzotib> rorro007, sudo apt-get update e poi apt-cache policy skype
<avici> enzotib, era x me ??
<enzotib> avici, sì;)
<avici> ;)
<enzotib> rorro007, non era per te
<rorro007> enzotib, ok
<jester-> rorro007: provato a togliere il pin mettendo la sim in un cellofno?
<rorro007> jester-,gia fatto funziona
<jester-> bene
<avici> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/987123/  vuol dire ke è meglio mettere quello a 32bit'?
<enzotib> avici, un momento
<rorro007> jester-,gia fatto funziona nel lelefonino pero nel portatile no
<jester-> rorro007: è vodafone?
<jester-> rorro007: mi pare che bisognorebbe usare vwdila e non nm
<avici> ok enzotib
<jester-> wvdial che sia
<rorro007> jester-, no orange
<rorro007> jester-, cos'è vwdila???
<jester-> rorro007: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wvdial
<jester-> Aizram: è pratica di wvdial
<Aizram> jester-, sono fuori allenamento
<Aizram> XD
<rorro007> jester-, Sostituire «Stringa_APN» con quella del proprio gestore non c'è orange
<jester-> rorro007: interroga gogol
<enzotib> avici, ok, non ho informazioni definitive (anche perché non uso skype), decidi tu se mettere la versione 32bit presente nei repo (jester- dice che va bene) oppure prendere quella a 64 bit dal sito
<enzotib> avici, a proposito, quella che avevi preso ieri era a 64 bit?
<avici> si dal sito si,xke dal software center cera solo la 32 bit e nn potevo scaricarla
<rorro007> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/987135/
<enzotib> avici, ma mi sa che anche quella dal sito, alla fine cerca di farti portare dentro un mare di lib a 32bit, quindi...
<jester-> enzotib: metterei la i386 sulla 64bit
<avici> ma in base a cosa lo decido scusa?xme è indiffirente,basta ke nn dia problemi e non crei problemi enzotib
<avici> ok, dove la prendo quella da 32?
<enzotib> avici, allora sudo apt-get install skype
<avici> ok
<jester-> avici: nei repo, sarebbe skype:i386
<avici> la sto prendendo dal terminale
<AlexTux> 'sera a tutti, volevo chiedere come fare per visualizzare MS silverlight dato che moonlight non funziona con firefox 12
<avici> enzotib grazie ora va :)
<enzotib> AlexTux, dire che moonlight non funziona con firefox 12 è un'affermazione azzardata
<enzotib> AlexTux, dato che lo sto guardando in questo momento
<AlexTux> enzotib, magari non sono stato in grado io
<enzotib> AlexTux, 32 o 64?
<AlexTux> 32
<enzotib> AlexTux, preso da pacchetto o scaricato dal sito?
<AlexTux> enzotib, dal sito
<enzotib> AlexTux, scaricati anche i codec?
<AlexTux> enzotib, ho scaricato solo il plug-in dal sito, nulla più
<enzotib> AlexTux, e quando vai su un filmato cosa fa?
<AlexTux> enzotib, mi da "Per vedere questo video aggiorna il tuo browser con il plug-in Silverlight di Microsoft
<AlexTux> E' gratuito, il download e l'installazione richiede solo un minuto"
<enzotib> AlexTux, ma hai riavviato il browser, ovviamente?
<AlexTux> enzotib, certo
<enzotib> AlexTux, locate moonlight | grep "$USER"
<AlexTux> enzotib, scusa l'ignoranza, è un comando da dare da terminale?
<enzotib> AlexTux, sì
<AlexTux> enzotib, non mi restituisce nulla :(
<enzotib> AlexTux, allora non hai installato nulla
<AlexTux> enzotib, ma se apro il gestione dei componenti aggiuntivi di firefox Novell Moonlight è nell'elenco
<enzotib> AlexTux, find ~/.mozilla/firefox
<enzotib> !paste | AlexTux
<ubot-it> AlexTux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AlexTux> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/987162/
<enzotib> AlexTux, direi che non è e non può essere tutto:
<enzotib> AlexTux, find ~/.mozilla/firefox >out
<doubler_> forum in manutenzione?
<enzotib> AlexTux, poi apri il file di nome out nella tua home e copincolli tutto su pastebin
<enzotib> doubler_, non è affar nostro
<doubler_> voglio purgare i file rimasti di wine....
<enzotib> doubler_, rm -rf ~/.wine
<doubler_> alcuni programmi non sono riuscito a toglierli.,..
<enzotib> doubler_, dal menu?
<doubler_> sì
<enzotib> doubler_, ls -l ~/.local/share/applications/
<enzotib> !paste | doubler_
<ubot-it> doubler_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<doubler_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/987172/
<enzotib> doubler_, rm -rf ~/.local/share/applications/wine*
<doubler_> enzotib,  ora è a posto? pulito tutto?
<AlexTux> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/987174/
<enzotib> doubler_, sì
<doubler_> enzotib, grazie infinite :-)
<enzotib> AlexTux, hai già provato a rimuoverlo e a reinstallarlo?
<AlexTux> enzotib, no, questo no
<enzotib> AlexTux, ecco, fai questa prova, perché sembra a posto
<AlexTux> enzotib, ok, grazie :)
<enzotib> AlexTux, in Estensioni risulta abilitato?
<AlexTux> enzotib, sìsì
<AlexTux> enzotib, nulla, non va, appena posso riavvio anche il computer, non so che fare :(
<doubler_> raga ma conviene installare protezioni come firestarter , antivirus o simili qui su ubuntu?   grazie
<AlexTux> doubler_, non servono a nulla
<doubler_> AlexTux,  ma se dovessi passare dati su pc windows...bastano i software che sono sulle macchine windows?
<doubler_> qua non serve niente?
<AlexTux> doubler_, non cambia, un eventuale virus per windows non gira su Linux e i virus per Linux non esistono, e se esistessero non girerebbero comunque su win
<doubler_> AlexTux,  come mai esistono avg e avast per linux?
<AlexTux> doubler_, per due motivi principalmente: 1) i produttori di sw di sicurezza vogliono vendere sempre e comunque 2) potrebbero servire, ma solo per uno scrupolo che per una vera esigenza,  solo per reti server con server molto grandi che gestiscono moltissimi dati
<doubler_> AlexTux,  ok grazie del chiarimento
<AlexTux> doubler_, di nulla
<doubler_> è possibile estendere il segnale wifi di un router aggiungendo un secondo router?
<doubler_> aumentarne la portata del segnale
<AlexTux> doubler_, sì, ma se vuoi solo aumentare la copertura è meglio usare un extended range
<AlexTux> invece di un secondo router
<doubler_> per ora ho a disposizione solo quello
<Best`>  bene ragaSSuoli...
<Best`> incomincio a chiudere .. :)
<Best`> ci si legge domani.. ;-)
<Best`> Click! *__*
<AlexTux> doubler_, non capisco, intendi dire che hai già due router?
<doubler_> AlexTux,  sì
<AlexTux> enzotib, comunque moonlight continua a non andare :(
<nannes> AlexTux: moonlight funziona male da sempre, usa RaiSmth
<nannes> e Greasemonkey con la7mediasetVideo
<AlexTux> nannes, ok, grazie per la dritta, li provo
<nannes> AlexTux: ovviamente compatibili solo con firefox :D (e per fortuna :P)
<AlexTux> nannes, ah, non c'è problema, uso firefox e solo firefox :D
<nannes> ottimo
<nannes> diffondi il verbo :D
<AlexTux> nannes, ci stiamo provando, venerdì si inaugura il LUG :D
<nannes> Bello! Lug di dove?
<AngelForget> scusate qualcuno sa come corregere il piccolo bug su lubuntu 12.04 del colore del mouse ?
<AlexTux> nannes, Chieti, Abruzzo
<micheg> si, porta il mouse in negozio e fattelo cambiare con un colore che ti piace di più
<micheg> io ne ho preso uno blu
<AngelForget> micheg, grazie ma non uso mouse scassati come i tuoi .....lol..!!!!
<nannes> ma lool kicka/bannatelo
<jester-> AngelForget: colore?
<AngelForget> si jester-
<nannes> aò ditemi come fare un'installazione di massa via rete di grub. Con una configurazione automatica, in modo che veda OS nelle varie partizioni e li riconosca da solo
<jester-> AngelForget: intendi il colore del cursore?
<jester-> nannes: grub riconosce le partizioni a prescindere
<AngelForget> si giusto , non lo cambia , lo cambia solo se passo su finestre aperte
<nannes> bene allora come fare un'installazione di massa via rete di grub
<jester-> AngelForget:  forse dipende dal tema che usi, non penso sia u nbug
<jester-> nannes: spiega: installazione di massa
<nannes> jester-: Ho 2509 pc in una rete e devo installare grub in tutti, potendo comandare un solo pc
<AngelForget> si hai ragione jester-  è un piccolo bug
<jester-> AngelForget: installa gnome-tweack-tools e paciocca
<AngelForget> si jester-  ma io uso lubuntu non ubuntu
<jester-> nannes: installando va detto a grub su quale mbr mettersi e va fatto update-grub
<jester-> nannes: mi sa che ti serve uno script
<nannes> jester-: c'è un solo hard disk, poca scelta
<nannes> un solo mbr disponibile per ogni macchina
<jester-> AngelForget: non conosco lubuntu ma avrà la configurazione dei temi
<AngelForget> si porta openbox
<jester-> nannes: quindi sara grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> nannes: e subito dopo update-grub
<nannes> si si ma il problema è che non posso fare uno script perchè dovrei far partire linux in ognuno di quei pc, e non ho 2500 live cd
<jester-> nannes: e dovresti andare un charoot su ogni os
<nannes> jester-:  non si può con lo script.......
<nannes> (purtroppo)
<nannes> c'è bisogno del boot via rete! grub non ha una feature per questi scopi? :(
<jester-> nannes:  se installi da un pc via rete il grubbo si installa da solo penso
<jester-> nannes: diverso è se copi l0os
<nannes> jester-: non intendi via internet eh, ma via rete locale!
<nannes> Lan!
<nannes> *intendo
<jester-> nannes: c'è il wiki
<nannes> dove? *__*
<jester-> non ho mai fatto un'installazine via lan
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nannes> ah no li ho già guardato :(
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<nannes> visto visto, ma li c'è un'installazione di base
<nannes> io devo installare da un'immagine che è già pronta
<jester-> e tu cosa vorresti
<nannes> una img della partizione
<gh0stn0te> ciao!
<jester-> non ti garba la img?
<doubler_> errore:    http://imagebin.org/212354   http://imagebin.org/212355    help!
<jester-> doubler_: facendo cosa
<doubler_> boh...ho tanti programmi aperti
<jester-> doubler_:   non aggiornando?
<nannes> jester-: si che mi garba! Ma in quel modo mi installa ubuntu come nuovo! Io invece ho preparato una macchina già configurata benbene e ho fatto l'img! E devo riuscire a installare *quella* negli altri pc
<doubler_> jester-,  il sistema è aggiornato
<jester-> doubler_:  non capisco quando ti salta fuori la finestra che sembra di sofware center
<jester-> software*
<jester-> nannes: il principio dovrebbe essere lo stesso
<doubler_> jester-,  non ho capito cosa intendi
<nannes> ehm credevo anch'io, ma van preparati diversi files ad hoc, e non so come fa!
<jester-> nannes: se la img non è attrezzata per installare gub lo dovrai fare a mano magana per magana in chroot
<jester-> doubler_: nei post vedo 2 finestre aperte che sembrano siano di software center
<jester-> nannes: devi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-dev & #ubuntu-dev
<nannes> ok
<nannes> vado in quello inglese che è meglio va! XD
<doubler_> jester-,  negli scrennshot li vedi?   si..cmq era aperto software center
<nannes> jester-: ma non esiste! °o°
<jester-> doubler_: e l'errore lo da nella finestra di software center?
<jester-> nannes: cosa non esiste
<nannes> #ubuntu-dev
<doubler_> mi diceva che c'era un errore in ubuntu e che dovevo inviarlo al debug
<doubler_> ora apport è ancora aperto
<jester-> e che lo hanno soppresso
<jester-> ?
<doubler_> la finestra mia dell'errore
<jester-> doubler_:  o invii o riavvi come da indocazione
<doubler_> inviato
<jester->  nannes   /j #ubuntu-devel
<nannes> ah ecco :D
<ZZ7> è possibile in Evolution Mail o in Thunderbird riuscire ad avere due mail connesse contemporaneamente con uguale dominio? non riesco.
<jester-> ZZ7: uguale dominio?
<nannes> ZZ7: cerdo dipenda dal tuo provider di posta.
<jester-> ZZ7: intendi una su thinder e una su evo?
<ZZ7> jester-: nel senso di @yahoo.com o @gmail.com o altri
<jester-> ZZ7: mica sono lo tesso dominio
<jester-> ZZ7: ne puo avere anche 37 di account
<ZZ7> uso 2 gmail ma sulla prima tutto ok. sulla seconda mia appare una schermata di google internet california mountain view che mi chiede un OK per la firma digitale.
<ZZ7> invece sul primo account non mi chiede nulla.
<jester-> controlla la configurazione degli account
<ZZ7> sono le stesse poichè hanno lo stesso server. però sulla seconda mi chiede questa conferma di firma digitale da Google California Firma digitale e io dò annulla...
<ZZ7> forse dovrei dare quell'ok che mi richiede per la firma digitale... anche se mi irrita molto questa cosa.
<ZZ7> jester-:  e poi non riesco a configurare il server pop3 di hotmail... sembra non venga rilevato da evolution
<jester-> ZZ7: mi pare che debba andare un imap
<nannes> hotmail non accetta client di posta. Devi connetterti per forza da interfaccia web. Almeno fino a poco tempo fa
<ZZ7> da una ricerca dei server, hotmail risulta uno dei pochi che offre solo pop3... o forse sono cecato io :)
<ZZ7> strana questa cosa visto che comunque hotmail offre anche dei servizi di IM associati alla casella di posta elettronica... boh valli a capì!
<ZZ7> grazie
<miki> ragazzi ho ubuntu 12 volevo sapere come eliminare le voci che appaiono quando clikko sulla bustina postale vicino all'orologio
<miki> ho disinstallato pidgin empathy ecc ecc...come faccio?
<d4vey> ciao a tutti... scusate, gedit + gedit latex plugin su ubuntu 12.04... possibile che ad ogni salvataggio dei file (o compilazione latex-pdf) il "focus" passi dalla riga alla quale sto lavorando ad un'altra casuale?!?!?
<d4vey> ciao a tutti... scusate, gedit + gedit latex plugin su ubuntu 12.04... possibile che ad ogni salvataggio dei file (o compilazione latex-pdf) il "focus" passi dalla riga alla quale sto lavorando ad un'altra casuale?!?!?
<miki> ragazzi ho ubuntu 12 volevo sapere come eliminare le voci che appaiono quando clikko sulla bustina postale vicino all'orologio
<miki> ho disinstallato pidgin empathy ecc ecc...come faccio?
<d4vey> miki, prova a rimuovere gwibber e rientrare... però non ti assicuro eh...
<miki> già rimosso
<miki> :(
 * nannes goes to study the modern novel -.-
<ZZ7> ci sono riuscito. tranne che per hotmail. per gli altri account andava abilitata l'opzione imap direttamente dalla mail.
<d4vey> ciao a tutti... scusate, gedit + gedit latex plugin su ubuntu 12.04... possibile che ad ogni salvataggio dei file (o compilazione latex-pdf) il "focus" passi dalla riga alla quale sto lavorando ad un'altra casuale?!?!?
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<nannes> ZZ7: Te l'ho detto, hotmail non accetta nessun tipo di protocollo(imap/pop/smtp)
<nannes> . Ti obbligano a usare la loro interfaccia web
<robytrevi> nannes: prima era così, ora hotmail ha pop3.live.com (con cui puoi ad esempio importare le mail da hotmail a gmail)
<ZZ7> nannes: questi qui mi sembrano come le ragazze che credono di averla solo loro.
<ZZ7> robytrevi:  e poi da gmail puoi importarla su evolution? mi sembra vadano associati gli account... su evolution ho inserito il pop3.live.com ma non mi riconosce nemmeno l'account
 * ZZ7 spulcia un pò il web...
<robytrevi> ZZ7: non ti so dire, non uso evolution, ma mi pare strano che non possa importare la posta da hotmail
<robytrevi> ZZ7: nel wiki di ubuntu c'è una guida per importarel'account hotmail in evolution, però è nel cestino
<ZZ7> robytrevi: eppure sembra così... non dò per certo nulla visto che sono un utente nuovo. comunque libero, gmail, etc li configura e li legge benissimo hotmail proprio no.
<robytrevi> ora provo e ti dico ZZ7
<ZZ7> ed è l'unico con server pop
<ZZ7> robytrevi: se ti và ok. almeno sfatiamo quest'argomento e diamo una certezza. io continuo a spulciare
<frozenfrz> ciao, quale versione di ubuntu per processore via c3
<robytrevi> ZZ7: sta scaricando, sembra funzionare...
<robytrevi> ZZ7: confermo, funziona correttamente
<ZZ7> robytrevi: azz... allora devo riuscirci. adesso ho letto che il pop3 và configurato con la cifratura TLS e non SSL
<robytrevi> ZZ7: io ho lasciato tutte le impostazioni predefinite, solamente che dove chiede il nome utente ho messo l'e-mail completa con @hotmail.com
<robytrevi> ZZ7: cifratura, di default, è SSL e funziona correttamente
<ZZ7> provo anch'io
<frozenfrz> ciao, quale versione di ubuntu per processore via c3
<ZZ7> ho evolution 2.22.3.1 e vedo solo un impostazione POP e non POP3
<ZZ7> fra quelle cliccabili e disponibili... risolto.
<robytrevi> ZZ7: io ho seguito i wizard ed era selezionato POP e come POP avevo pop3.live.com. Ho solo cambiato sempre il nome con nome@hotmail.com
<frozenfrz> ciao, quale versione di ubuntu per processore via c3
<robytrevi> ZZ7: sia in POP che in SMTP
<frozenfrz> ciao, quale versione di ubuntu per processore via c3
<frozenfrz> ciao, quale versione di ubuntu per processore via c3
<robytrevi> frozenfrz: quale hai provato?
<frozenfrz> 10.04 ma si blocca
<robytrevi> frozenfrz: dove? che errori da? che scheda video hai? quanta ram? quanti MHz?
<frozenfrz> controllo
<ZZ7> robytrevi: praticamente anche dopo aver settato tutto l'account, quando infine clicco "Applica" , non me lo visualizza nemmeno in lista delle mie mail...
<robytrevi> ZZ7: hai fato invia/ricevi?
<robytrevi> *fatto
<ZZ7> me lo mostra soltanto nel menù di preferenze.
<ZZ7> ho capito di cosa parli vado a provare
<frozenfrz> scusa, hard disk è da dieci minuti che macina, ci sentiamo domani, grazie
<ZZ7> robytrevi: niente. rimane in attesa... solo lui.
<robytrevi> non ti chiede la password dell'account (POP3)?
<robytrevi> *ZZ7
<ZZ7> era nascosta la cartella della password -.-"
<ZZ7> adesso sembra anche inviare. wow. l'unica cosa è che non lo visualizzo proprio nell'elenco delle mail
<glpiana> ola
<robytrevi> Aspetta che finisca di scaricare tutto ZZ7. Io ho annullato lo scaricamento e mi sono apparse le email scaricate fino a quel momento
<ZZ7> sono più di 6000... badabum
<robytrevi> :-O
<robytrevi> ZZ7: ci voranno giorni... :-P
<ZZ7> ci vorrà un pò... vabbè. ci si riaggiorna :)
 * ZZ7 battezza robytrevi mago del mail configurator
<ZZ7> e io metto gli occhiali per vedere le finestre nascoste -.-
<alo21> ciao a tutti
<alo21> dove si trova questo file: ~/.pbuilderrc
<alo21> nella home non la trovo
<glpiana> alo21, scrivi: sudo updatedb         e  poi locate pbuilderrc
<glpiana> !paste | alo21
<ubot-it> alo21: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alo21> glpiana: perché me lo hai dato?
<glpiana> alo21, per mostrarmi l'output se ne da
<alo21> glpiana: il cursore è andato a capo e lampeggia
<glpiana> alo21, dopo il locate'
<glpiana> ?
<alo21> glpiana: ma prima devo scrivere "sudo updatedb"
<alo21> e dopo fatto quello
<alo21> locate pbuilderrc?
<glpiana> alo21, sì, come ho scritto
<glpiana> alo21, da qualcosa?
<alo21> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/987552/
<glpiana> alo21, ok, nulla. che devi fare? probabile che il file nella home tu lo debba creare con le tue regole
<alo21> glpiana: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/GettingSetUp#Setting_up_pbuilder
<jester-> pbuilder non fa file nascosti nella home
<jester-> !pbuilder
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Pbuilder
<alo21> jester-: thanks
<Drizamanuber> dove trovo i driver ati per collegare il pc alla televisione con una scheda ati radeon mobile 4200 e una ati radeon 5600?
<daniele> salve a tutti, qualcuno utilizza ubuntu con mac?
<daniele> nessuno ????
<robytrevi> !nessuno | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<daniele> eh va be
<Morpheus90> daniele
<daniele> si
<Morpheus90> daniele http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Installare+Linux+Ubuntu+su+Mac
<Morpheus90> XD
<enzotib> Morpheus90: se non sai, non rispondere
<Morpheus90> li ho trovato un link
<Morpheus90> e glie lo dato XD
<enzotib> Morpheus90: facevi più bella figura a stare zitto
<Morpheus90> ok..
<zappo_> CIAO a tutti dopo l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 12/04 non riesco ad accedere alla mia schermata mi lascia entrare solo come ospite se provo ad entrare con il mio nome e la mia password mi manda a un terminale che occupa tutto lo schermo che devo fare?
<daniele> come installare ubuntu su mac so come si fa, io volevo sapere come installarlo sun un hd, dove poi farlo partire da qualsiasi altro computer o mac
<robytrevi> zappo_: potrebbe essere un problema di driver della scheda video, che scheda è?
<enzotib> daniele: fai una installazione normale indicando quell'HD come destinazione
<zappo_> robytrevi, non lo so ma ieri funzionava tutto
<enzotib> daniele: credo che non sia quello il problema, il problema sarà farlo bootare, giusto?
<daniele> eh, pure io pensavo che fosse cosi
<daniele> ma non è cosi
<daniele> esatto
<daniele> bootare
<enzotib> !enter | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<daniele> cavolo ragazzi che due maroni però.....
<daniele> sembra la scuola
<daniele> scusate però....forse esagerate un pò
<robytrevi> zappo_: hai fatto degli aggiornamenti? magari del kernel?
<zappo_> robytrevi, no niente
<enzotib> daniele: se tu
<enzotib> scrivi
<enzotib> esatto
<enzotib> bootare
<FloodBotIt2> enzotib: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> io
<enzotib> non
<daniele> eh va bè, qual'è il problema, non succede nulla.....
<enzotib> (non capisco niente)
<enzotib> daniele non si capisce niente se scrivi su trenta righe, è una questione di buon senso
<daniele> va be cmq se queste sn le regole.....mi attengo
<robytrevi> zappo_: ma hai scritto che hai fatto l'aggiornamento... spiega bene cos'hai fatto
<daniele> sorry!!!!!!!!!!!! va bene???????
<enzotib> daniele: però stiamo perdendo tempo, e ancora non ho capito il problema
<zappo_> robytrevi, sono passato da ubuntu 11/08 a ubuntu 12/04
<daniele> allora spiego il mio problema,vorrei mettere ubuntu su un hd esterno e farlo partire su tutti i pc e mac che ho
<robytrevi> zappo_: nel terminale che ti appare dai lspci | grep VGA
<zappo_> robytrevi, mi appare il mio nome utente
<enzotib> daniele: ok, quello è il tuo obiettivo, non il problema, cosa hai fatto/tentato fino a questo momento?
<zappo_> robytrevi, con i due punti e il segno del dollaro
<daniele> ho installato ubuntu su questo hd, solo ke quando vado a fare il boot su hd esterno non me lo vede proprio l'hd
<zappo_> robytrevi, lspci è un comando e grep VGA un'altro
<enzotib> daniele: "questo hd" intendi un hd interno?
<daniele> esatto
<robytrevi> zappo_: no, è tutto uno
<enzotib> daniele: e sull'hd esterno cosa c'è?
<daniele> scusami hd esterno
<zappo_> robytrevi, la barra verticale dove la trovo?
<robytrevi> zappo_: a sinistra dell'1
<enzotib> daniele: quindi hai installato ubuntu su hd esterno, però poi cerchi di fare boot dall'hd esterno e non trova il bootloader?
<daniele> esatto
<daniele> devo metterci prima qualcosa nell'hd?
<enzotib> daniele: dove hai installato il bootloader?
<daniele> io ho seguito la procedura normale
<daniele> allora, ti va se la facciamo un secondo insieme
<daniele> ora formatto l'hd e faccio partire da cd, per poi dirgli dove devo installare
<enzotib> daniele: ok, ma devi stare attento a dove installa il bootloader, devi probabilmente metterlo sul disco stesso
<zappo_> robytrevi, 00:02.0 VGA compatibile controller: intel corporation mobile GM965/GL960 integrated graphics controller (primary)(rev 03)
<daniele> eh, ma questa cosa dove la vedo? nel processo di installazione me la dice? e poi se installo su un pc/mac dopo la devo installare su tutti
<robytrevi> zappo_: ti da qualche errore, tipo Xauthority?
<zappo_> robytrevi, ti ho scritto tutto quello che è uscito
<robytrevi> zappo_: no no intendo dire quando cerchi di avviare la sessione del tuo utente
<zappo_> robytrevi, si mi dava un errore ma non riesco a leggerlo appare solo per un secondo e poi mi mette la schermata per accedere come ospite
<robytrevi> zappo_: sei connesso via cavo?  prova a dare: login quindi immetti il tuo nome utente e la password (anche se non la vedi) e poi dai: sudo lightdm start
<daniele> enzotib: faccio partire da cd, arrivo a prova ubu, installa ubu, controlla difetti.... test della memoria, boot dal primo disco rigido?
<alo21> come faccio a creare un ambiente con pangolin con pbuilder?
<zappo_> robytrevi, ti stò scrivendo con un'altro pc
<enzotib> daniele: prova o installa
<robytrevi> zappo_: ok, ma quel pc come si connette? puoi connetterlo via ethernet?
<daniele> prova senza installarlo o installa ubuntu?
<zappo_> robytrevi, si posso
<enzotib> !pbuilder | alo21
<ubot-it> alo21: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Pbuilder
<alo21> enzotib: ho letto, ma se metto "pangolin"
<alo21> non va
<robytrevi> zappo_: allora collega il cavo e dal terminale che ti si presenta dai: ifconfig eth0 up
<enzotib> alo21: prova con precise
<robytrevi> zappo_: e anche dhclient eth0
<zappo_> robytrevi, ok
<enzotib> alo21: il nome esatto è Precise Pangolin
<robytrevi> zappo_: se hai già eseguito il login precedi sudo a quei due comandi
<alo21> enzotib: giusto... lucid -> precise
<alo21> grazie mille
<enzotib> daniele: è la stessa cosa, se fai prova, poi clicchi sull'icona per installare
<daniele> ok allora faccio prova
<robytrevi> zappo_: quando hai fatto dai:  ping www.google.it -c3 e posta la risposta in pastebin
<robytrevi> zappo_: o meglio, visto che il pc è un altro, dicci se risponde al ping
<zappo_> robytrevi, come faccio se non va?
<robytrevi> zappo_: da errori?
<zappo_> robytrevi, non ho ancora fatto niente scusa sono poco esperto puoi mettere il tutto in ordine cronologico?
<daniele> enzotib: avviato, arrivato a installa ubuntu
<robytrevi> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zappo_> robytrevi, dicevo i comandi per il terminale
<enzotib> daniele: non ricordo esattamente dove indichi il device dove mettere grub, probabilmente quando scegli il disco di installazione
<robytrevi> zappo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/987766/
<zappo_> robytrevi, il primo comando è questo?    " sudo ifconfig eth0 up" ?
<robytrevi> zappo_: hai guardato il link che ti ho mandato? ti ho scritto le istruzioni in pastebin
<zappo_> robytrevi, ha non l'avevo capito guardo
<daniele> enzotib: è importante l'area di swap?
<zappo_> robytrevi, dopo login risponde:cannot possibly work without effective root
<enzotib> daniele: dipende da quanta ram hai e se ti interessa poter ibernare
<robytrevi> zappo_: cosa c'è sulla linea in cui dai i comandi? nome_utente@nome_pc:~$ o altro?
<zappo_> robytrevi, giuseppe@giuseppe:poi un segno che non trovo sulla tastiera e una S con una barra in mezzo
<robytrevi> ok, prosegui dal secondo comando in avanti zappo_
<enzotib> Morpheus90: un messaggio di quit più brevo no, eh?
<Morpheus90> -.-
<robytrevi> zappo_: se tutto va come previsto, poi dai: sudo apt-get update      e posta la risposta in pastebin
<zappo_> robytrevi, con il secondo comando ,sudo ifconfig eth0 up,mi chiede la password ma poi rimane immobile senza nessuna risposta
<robytrevi> scrivi la password anche se non la vedi e dai invio
<robytrevi> *zappo_
<zappo_> robytrevi, ho scritto la password ma niente
<robytrevi> zappo_: ma sei tornato alla riga con il tuo nome o no?
<zappo_> robytrevi, si
<robytrevi> zappo_: allora prosegui
<zappo_> robytrevi, ok
<zappo_> robytrevi, RTNETLINK answers:file exists,   vado avanti?
<robytrevi> zappo_: si
<zappo_> robytrevi, ok ha risposto come dicevi tu
<robytrevi> zappo_: dai sudo apt-get update e  vedi se da errori
<robytrevi>  zappo_scriveà molte righe. se ci sono errori lo scrive alla fine
<robytrevi> *scriverà
<zappo_> robytrevi, non da errori ha scritto un libro di roba
<zappo_> robytrevi, stà ancora scrivendo
<zappo_> robytrevi, ha finito senza errori
<robytrevi> zappo_: ora dai: sudo apt-get upgrade (per fare gli aggiornamenti)
<zappo_> robytrevi, finito senza errori
<robytrevi> zappo_: ripeti l'ultimo comando e vedi se ti dice che ci sono ancora pacchetti non aggiornati
<zappo_> robytrevi, 0 aggiornati,0 installati,0 da rimuovere, e 3 non aggiornati
<robytrevi> zappo_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zappo_> robytrevi, stessa risposta
<robytrevi> zappo_:  non ti ha aggiornato quei 3 pacchetti? controlla bene, il comando è diverso da prima
<zappo_> robytrevi, no ci sono 3 non aggiornati
<robytrevi> zappo_: prova a riavviare e vediamo se con gli aggiornamenti si è sistemata la situazione (strani quei 3 pacchetti ancora non aggiornati...) per farlo dai: sudo reboot
<robytrevi> zappo_: se ancora non va cerca di leggere il messaggio d'errore...
<zappo_> robytrevi, adesso ho lo schermo viola con la scritta ubuntu in centro e in alto a sinistra la finestra aperta del terminale
<gioele61> ciao
<gioele61> non riesco a leggere un documento dal sito : http://www.borsaitaliana.it/borsa/notizie/price-sensitive/107356/detail.html , occorre penso java
<gioele61> ho ubuntu 12.04
<robytrevi> zappo_: unity --replace
<zappo_> robytrevi, l'errore appare per una frazione di secondo come  faccio a fermarlo?
<gh0stn0te> gioele61: installa java dal sito di oracle ed impostalo come default tramite sudo update alternatives
<robytrevi> zappo_: non capisco la situazione "schermo viola con la scritta ubuntu in centro e in alto a sinistra la finestra aperta del terminale"
<gioele61> gh0stn0te,   ho scaricato  jdk-7u3-linux-i586.tar.gz
<gh0stn0te> penso vada piu che bene
<robytrevi> zappo_: ora stacco. l'errore lo puoi cercare dando: cat /var/log/messages o cat /var/log/syslog o ancora cat /var/log/kern.log     per filtrare solo gli errori dai dopo il comando " | grep error"
<gioele61> gh0stn0te,  ok cosa fare ora ?
<gh0stn0te> ora dai i permessi di esecuzione al file che hai scaricato con sudo chmod a+x jre-7u<versione>.bin
<gh0stn0te> poi
<zappo_> robytrevi, ho dato unity --replace e ha scritto molti errori  quali devo darti?
<gh0stn0te> ora con mkdir cartella creati una directory (chiamala come vuoi, dove installerai java) e spostaci dentro il bin
<gh0stn0te> a quel punto con cd /cartella entraci dentro
<gh0stn0te> ed esegui l installer con sudo ./jre-7u<versione>.bin
<gh0stn0te> fai tutta l installazione
<gh0stn0te> e poi segui questa guida http://www.jtanium.com/2008/01/28/update-alternatives-install-java/ per impostarlo come default di sistema
<gh0stn0te> cioè: "alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /cartella/cartelladovehaiinstallato/bin/java 99"
<gh0stn0te> infine: alternatives --config java
<gh0stn0te> dove ti chiedera di selezionare la versione giusta da utilizzare come default
<gh0stn0te> a quel punto, dovrebbe startare automagicamente da qualunque browser
<gh0stn0te> gioele61: se hai problemi durante l installazione fammi un fischio
<gioele61> ok
<sal-bear> come trovare chat bear?
<Carlin0> sal-bear, cosa sarebbe ?
<sal-bear> come scaricare musica?
<sal-bear> sal è il mio nome, diminutivo di salvo
<sal-bear> bear... beh... cerca su google
<sal-bear> orsetto
<airone66> salve
<airone66> salve a tutti
<Wh0Is> andate a fanculo,stronzi.
<emanuele> ragsazzi
<emanuele> mi serve il vostro aiuto
<Xruben> Salve! Ho un problemi su ubuntu 12.04 non riesce a riconoscere ne tastiera e ne mouse o meglio a volte li riconosce ma dopo un pò di minuti smettono di funzionare! Ho cercato sui forum e in giro su internet ma non ho trovato soluzione a questo problema :(
<a7x> Xruben, meglio chiedere sul forum a quest'ora.
<a7x> comunque
<a7x> sono entrambi USB?
<Xruben> si si scusa per l'ora ma ho già provato e nessuno mi ha ancora risposto! comunque no sono entrambi ps2 e sono wireless della microsoft
<jester1-> Xruben: sa piu del connettore che perdela connesione che del sistema. provato a cambiare le batterie?
<Xruben> si ho provato anche quello e ho provato anche a sostituire il mouse wireless con uno USB ma il problema non viene risolto
<Xruben> è da qualche giorno che sto cercando una soluzione ho provato anche a disinstallare ubuntu e reinstallare tutto dall'inizio per ben 3 volte ma a quanto pare non è quello il problema!
<dem> non si vedono i video da you tube e non mi fa scasricare i plugin  , qualche alternativa?
<Carlin0> dem, dai in un terminale il comando → dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<Carlin0> dem metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | dem
<ubot-it> dem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dem> ok , provo
<Xruben> scusate ma prima di chiudere volevo sapere velocemente se almeno qualcuno ha avuto un problema simile al mio ;) per curiosità per sapere se ubuntu ha generalmente problemi di riconoscere le periferiche come tastiere ecc.
<dem> dopo aver digitato ......dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'     mi esce ........root@pc--camera:~#
<Carlin0> dem metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | dem
<ubot-it> dem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AngelForget> mai ed è strano Xruben  di solito puo capitare conle schede  video
<AngelForget> ho wifi
<Carlin0> inoltre dem NON USARE IL TERMINALE DA ROOT
<dem> devo mettere prima sudo?
<Carlin0> dem no devi dare solo questo comando
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<Carlin0> e mettere il risultato in paste
<AngelForget> Xruben, prova ad reinstallare ubuntu da zero
<Xruben> si si immagino che è strano ma vi giuro che non riesco a risolvere :( ripeto a volte si blocca appena si avvia la scrivania e a volte dopo qualche minuto! sia puntatore che tastiera non danno più segni di vita e su internet ho fatto tutte le ricerche possibili e anche nel forum e niente
<a7x> Xruben, ps2 non è hotplug credo, comunque è una cosa rara
<Xruben> si l'ho reinstallato per ben 3 volte pensando appunto che fosse un problema di un'installazione non andata a buon fine :(
<Xruben> si immagino perfettamente che è rara perchè infatti non ho trovato nessuna guida a riguardo
<dem> ho messo in pastebin
<Carlin0> dammi il link dem
<dem> mi da solo download text
<dem> come faccio a darti il link
<Carlin0> l'indirizzo della pagina che è uscito dopo che hai messo i dati
<dem> Paste from dem at Mon, 14 May 2012 22:54:32 +0000
<a7x> dem, devi darci roba tipo http://paste.ubuntu.com/blabla
<a7x> sta scritto in alto alla pagina
<Xruben> se non ricordo male ho un pc con un pentium 4 da 3,00GHz (forse poco più) 2G di ram e una scheda nvidia da 250MB secondo voi può essere forse un problema d'hardware? magari per far girare ubuntu 12.04 bisogna avere un pc più "potente" ;) cosa dite??
<a7x> p4, no Xruben
<a7x> dovrebbe essere perfettamente supportato
<dem> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/987974/
<Carlin0> dem dai questo comando → sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Carlin0> e dopo riavvia il browser
<dem> provo
<Xruben> ok allora proverò a cercare su internet e al massimo cercherò di procurarmi una tastiera e un mouse di una marca differente da quella microsoft e magari non wireless ;) però la cosa è davvero strana :/ comunque grazie ugualmente! ;)
<a7x> Xruben, lsusb, lspci
<a7x> e pasta tutto sul forum
<Xruben> scusa la mia ignoranza ma non sono un esperto linux cosa dovrei fare? digitarli sul terminale?
<a7x> sì
<a7x> copia il risultato nel forum
<dem> sta scaricando pacchetti  ..aspett..
<Xruben> ok adesso provo sperando che non si blocchi come sempre ;)
<Carlin0> dem, tanto dopo devi riavviare il browser , se hai problemi torna
<dem> finito di scaricare... riavvio firefox?
<Carlin0> si si
<Carlin0> e prova sul tubo
<dem> ok
<dem> ok
<dem> si vede solo il player di you tube tutto nero  e i video related invece si
<Carlin0> dem, sicuro che hai copiato bene prima il risultato di quel comando ?
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<Carlin0> prova  a darlo adesso
<dem> quando you tube mi diceva scarica i plug, già non me li faceva scaricare
<dem> riprovo
<Carlin0> e metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> dem, per non sbagliare fai copia incolla anche del comando
<dem> metto questo  dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<Carlin0> si
<dem> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/988007/
<dem> alternativa ad adobe flash?
<Carlin0> dem prova  a fare questo clicca sul video nero di youtube col destro vai su impostazioni e poi rimuovi la spunta da accelerazione hardware
<Xruben> niente non riesco non appena digito si blocca tutto quindi vedo la situazione senza soluzione :(
<dem> ok
<dem> niente
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare firefox
<Xruben> niente ho rprovato a riavviare 9 volte il pc ma non appena digito si blocca tutto o a volte si blocca anche non appena si avvia la schermata della scrivania! :(
<dem> devo chiudere ora,  andiamo avanti domani
<Carlin0> se poi non va ho finito le idee
<dem> grazie intanto
<Carlin0> di nulla :)
<dem> il pc e un 2 pc da 30 g per moio frat
<dem> hard disk  vecchio mmmm
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-15
<searching> salve la mia scheda di rete broadcombcm4360 non parte all avvio ammenoche non dia i comandi sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb e sudo modprobe b43 qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> bonanotte :)
<puccy> salve
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> sono riuscito a fare partire il mio tablet pc con cd live 12.04 ho installato il sistema ma al riavvio non parte c'è sicuramente un problema di boot ma non so come risolverlo
<pac> questa guida è valida per 12.04 http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Best`> Buongiorno!
<zappo_> giorno a tutti
<zappo_> questa mattina ho acceso il pc e mi è apparso tutto lo schermo nero (terminale)sono passato da poco ad ubuntu 12/04 (stò scrivendo con un'altro pc)cosa posso fare?
<zappo_> ieri sera con robytrevi ho fatto gli aggiornamenti (apt - get update   e   apt - get upgrade )ma senza risultati
<zappo_> alla fine di tutto il terminale dava questo errore: warn unity (unknown):0 unable to fetch children:interfaccia "org.ayatana.bamf.view"inesistente sull'oggetto nel percorso /org/ayatana.banf/application 0x8987100
<zappo_>  questa mattina ho acceso il pc e mi è apparso tutto lo schermo nero (terminale)sono passato da poco ad ubuntu 12/04 (stò scrivendo con un'altro pc)cosa posso fare?Se digito "exit" nel terminale mi appare la schermata iniziale con il mio nome e la sessione ospite.se provo ad entrare come ospite tutto bene,se provo con il mio nome ritorna il terminale.ieri sera con robytrevi ho fatto gli aggiornamenti (apt - get update   e   apt
<zappo_>  - get upgrade )ma senza risultati alla fine di tutto il terminale dava questo errore: warn unity (unknown):0 unable to fetch children:interfaccia "org.ayatana.bamf.view"inesistente sull'oggetto nel percorso /org/ayatana.banf/application 0x8987100
<DAMN3dg1rl> !info atayana
<ubot-it> Package atayana does not exist in precise
<DAMN3dg1rl> !search atayana
<ubot-it> None found
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, prova a purgare e reinstallare unity
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, purtroppo non sono pratico come si fa?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !info unity
<ubot-it> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.10.0-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 1226 kB, installed size 3500 kB (Only available for any all)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, sudo apt-get remove --purge unity && sudo apti-get install unity
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, ok provo
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, l'utente ha unity zoppato da  warn unity (unknown):0 unable to fetch children:interfaccia "org.ayatana.bamf.view"inesistente sull'oggetto nel percorso /org/ayatana.banf/application 0x8987100
<DAMN3dg1rl> all'avvio
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: ??
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, sto zappo_ ha unity che crascha all'avvio . dando quel messaggio di errore
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, tutto un comando con sudo due volte?
<jester-> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> togliere la robccia che ha messo da ppa o esterna
<DAMN3dg1rl> !voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<jester-> robaccia*
<zappo_>  questa mattina ho acceso il pc e mi è apparso tutto lo schermo nero (terminale)con il mio nome in alto a sinistra.premetto che sono passato da poco ad ubuntu 12/04 (stò scrivendo con un'altro pc)cosa posso fare?Se digito "exit" nel terminale mi appare la schermata iniziale di ubuntu con il mio nome e la finestra per inserire la password e la sessione ospite.se provo ad entrare come ospite tutto bene,se provo con il mio nome ri
<zappo_> torna il terminale.ieri sera con robytrevi ho fatto gli aggiornamenti (apt - get update   e   apt
<zappo_>   - get upgrade )ma senza risultati alla fine di tutto il terminale dava questo errore: warn unity (unknown):0 unable to fetch children:interfaccia "org.ayatana.bamf.view"inesistente sull'oggetto nel percorso /org/ayatana.banf/application 0x8987100
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_,
<DAMN3dg1rl> spe
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai impostato molto unity ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ovvero fatto grosse modifiche all'ambiente desktop ?
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, ho fatto unity reset e dice che il programma non è installato
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, che hai scritto???
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, ho provato a digitare nel terminale quello che ha scritto jester-
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, COSA hai scritto ?
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, unity --reset
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, l'hai dato il secondo comando??
<DAMN3dg1rl> quello dopo l && ?
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, no
<DAMN3dg1rl> ebbravo
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, lo faccio subito
<DAMN3dg1rl> se IO ti scrivo un comando, ovvero , quello era un comando unico , notare il segno && ( congiunzione sintattica ) devi eseguirlo per intero
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, te l'avevo chiesto ma non mi averi risposto
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl,il terminale ha fatto
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, ora dai unity --reset && mv .gnome2 .gnome2~ && mv .gconfig .gconfig~ && .configd .gconfigd~
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl,ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> COPIA TUTTO DA unity in poi nel terminale
<DAMN3dg1rl> spe
<DAMN3dg1rl> unity --reset && mv .gnome2 .gnome2~ && mv .gconfig .gconfig~ && mv .configd .gconfigd~
<DAMN3dg1rl> meglio cos'
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, dove trovo il trattino ondulato che è dopo gnome2?
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, in che senso dove lo trovi?
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, sulla tastiera
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, perchè dovresti trovarlo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> non esiste il copia incolla a casa tua?
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq si tatta del tasto altgr+ì
<DAMN3dg1rl> si chiama tilde
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: cnaccellare p ure .compiz e .compiz-1
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, come faccio a digitarlo nel terminale?come faccio a fare copia incolla se stò scrivendo con un'altro pc?
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, ah ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, premi altgr e contemporaneamente la i accentata
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, ok grazie
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, ultima riga : compiz (decor)- warn:no default decoration found,placement will not be correct
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, che intendi con ultima riga?
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, l'ultima riga che ha scritto il terminale dopo il comando che mi hai dato
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> allora mv .compiz .compiz~ && .compiz-1 .compiz-1~
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, non funzia più devo riaccendere forzando con il tasto di accensione
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, cosa non funziona???
<DAMN3dg1rl> NON TOCCARE mai il tasto di accensione
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, il terminale! stò riaccendendo
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, tutututut
<DAMN3dg1rl> ma sei fola?
<DAMN3dg1rl> cambiare terminale no?
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, eh cosa fare quando si blocca tutto?
<DAMN3dg1rl> spegnere con il canonico alt+stamp u>s>b no?
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, non conosco questo comando ti ho premesso che sono un ignorante in informatica
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, primo , bastava cambiare terminale, con ctrl+alt+f* dove * sta per un numero da due a 7
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, mi scrivo questo comando!!! adesso si è riacceso cosa faccio?
<DAMN3dg1rl> dai mv .compiz .compiz~ &&  mv .compiz-1 .compiz-1~
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, ora come va?
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, impossibile eseguire stst di "compiz" file o directory non esistente
<DAMN3dg1rl> l'hai messo il punto?
<zappo_> stat
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, si
<DAMN3dg1rl> prova a ripartire con la sessione ora
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, come esco dal terminale?
<DAMN3dg1rl> exit
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> no
<DAMN3dg1rl> scusa
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, ho gia fatto exit
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, e è come prima
<DAMN3dg1rl> prova a premere ctr+alt+f7
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, non succede niente
<DAMN3dg1rl> premi alt+stamp e tenendo premuto tutti premi in sequenza s u b
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, non succede niente
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, cosa hai premuto?
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, alt+stamp e in sequenza s u b
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, lettera s lettera u lettera b
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, ma hai continuato a tenere premuto alt+stamp?
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, si
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, adesso è tutto bloccato non funzia niente ho la schermata di accesso ma non si muove nemmeno il mause
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, NON C'È nemmeno la finestra del terminale! in questo caso penso non resta che l'interuttore di accensione?
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, spe
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, spe?
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, speriamo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, dai il reset
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, con l'interruttore?
<DAMN3dg1rl> pare che il pc sia assai imputtanito
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, come ti dicevo se faccio l'accesso come ospite funzia tutto!
<DAMN3dg1rl> ora dovrebbe andare
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, riacceso ma come prima
<DAMN3dg1rl> zappo_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, ha finito!
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DAMN3dg1rl> scrivi l'indirizzo che esce fuori
<zappo_> DAMN3dg1rl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/988577/
<jester-> i prposed abilitati
<jester-> zappo_: sudo apt-get update e posta tutto nel paste
<jester-> zappo_:  epure uname -r posta qui
<zappo_> jester-, non posso fare il paste perche il pc non funzia stò scrivendo con un 'altro pc
<jester-> zappo_: se riavvii?
<zappo_> jester-, se riavvio torna come prima
<jester-> zappo_: cioè?
<zappo_> jester-,  questa mattina ho acceso il pc e mi è apparso tutto lo schermo nero (terminale)con il mio nome in alto a sinistra.premetto che sono passato da poco ad ubuntu 12/04 (stò scrivendo con un'altro pc)cosa posso fare?Se digito "exit" nel terminale mi appare la schermata iniziale di ubuntu con il mio nome e la finestra per inserire la password e la sessione ospite.se provo ad entrare come ospite tutto bene,se provo con il mi
<zappo_> o nome ritorna il terminale.ieri sera con robytrevi ho fatto gli aggiornamenti (apt - get update   e   apt
<zappo_>   - get upgrade )ma senza risultati alla fine di tutto il terminale dava questo errore: warn unity (unknown):0 unable to fetch children:interfaccia "org.ayatana.bamf.view"inesistente sull'oggetto nel percorso /org/ayatana.banf/application 0x8987100
<jester-> zappo_: hai abilitato i proposed e ti avrà aminchiato qualcosa aggiornando, facile che ha messo un kernel farlocco quindo parti con un kernel precedente
<jester-> zappo_: e preumo che hai pure una buna dose di ppa in apt
<jester-> buona dose*
<zappo_> jester-, io non sono pratico per niente il terminale per mè è cosa oscura
<jester-> zappo_:  non sei pratico ma i prposed non si sono abilitati da soli, cosi come i ppa
<jester-> zappo_: lo vedi il menu di grub al boot?
<zappo_> jester-, ti assicuro che non ho fatto niente di insolito
<jester-> zappo_: lo vedi il menu di grub al boot?
<zappo_> jester-, grub?
<jester-> zappo_: il menu di avvio dove puoi sceglire os e kernel
<jester-> o parte diretto
<zappo_> jester-, si posso farlo partire in windows e funzia
<jester-> zappo_: allora vai in kernel precedenti e parti col primo o secondo in lista
<zappo_> jester-, io parto sempre con il primo provo con il secondo!
<jester-> zappo_: se hai ubuntu vedi solo l'ultimo installato, i precedenti sono dentro  privious kernel
<jester-> se hai un tarocco è diverso
<zappo_> jester-, penso di avere quello originale sono anni che uso ubuntu e aggiorno le versioni ogni sei mesi quando escono!
<jester-> zappo_: hai i prposed abilitati
<zappo_> jester-, prposed?
<jester-> e mettono roba testing e non è raro che installino kenrnel farlocchi
<jester-> zappo_: i repo proposed hai abilitato vedendo il sources list e non dire che lo hanno fatto da soli
<zappo_> jester-, tutto questo casino è successo a mia moglie e lei dice che non ha fatto niente,lei ne sa ancora meno di me sa solo accendere ,navigare e spegnere
<jester-> zappo_: perte o no con in kenrel 0-24
<zappo_> jester-, ??
<jester-> zappo_: hai riavviato o no
<zappo_> jester-, adesso provo
<zappo_> jester-, parto in recovery mode?
<jester-> prova a partire normale col kernel 3.2.0-24-generic
<zappo_> jester-, il primo della lista è 3.0.0-20-generic   il secondo (recovery) il terzo 2.6.38-15-generic
<jester-> zappo_: dentro ai preedenti?
<zappo_> jester-, primo della lista:  ubuntu 11.10, kernel 3.0.0-20-generic secondo in lista uguale ma (recovery mode) terzo:ubuntu 11.10, kernel 2.6.38-15-generic quarto uguale ma (recovery mode)eccc... ma 0-24 non esiste
<jester-> zappo_: prova col 20
<zappo_> jester-, ok
<zappo_> jester-, il 20 cioè il primo della lista è quello che sono partito sempre
<jester-> zappo_: vai in recovery va e al menu scegli root con rete o tty cin rete che sia
<zappo_> jester-, ok
<enrico_> ciao, abbiamo aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 12.4 oggi.. non appaiono più le barre dei menù e luncher... cosa possiamo fare? grazie
<zappo_> jester-, ha scritto un po di cose e adesso è fermo.nell'ultima riga c'è scritto:begin:running/scripts/init-bottom ... done
<jester-> zappo_: se non parte in recovery la vedo dura, vedi che se ariva la menu
<enrico_> si può tornare alla versione precedente?
<jester-> enrico_: nu, salvo reisntallare
<jester-> enrico_: perché vuoi retrocedere?
<zappo_> jester-, è fermo immobile posso recuperare i miei dati almeno?
<jester-> zappo_: si puo installare sopra senza formattare e tenere i dati
<jester-> zappo_: ma è bene che te li prendi da cd live i dati
<jester-> non si sa mai
<zappo_> jester-, lo facciamo?
<cyberEl> salve, vorrei installare in dual boot una distro ubuntu 11.04 based in un computer che ha gia installato ubuntu 11.10.  ho un spazio non allocato sul disco per creare una partizione per il secondo sistema operativo. Vorrei sapere se devo creare la nuova partizione come 'partizione primaria' e qualle 'mount point' impostare. Se sapete una guida per fare un dual boot con 2 ubuntu saro contentissimo!
<jester-> zappo_: ce l'hai il cd della 12.04?
<zappo_> jester-, no!
<jester-> cyberEl: frega niente se primaria o logica
<jester-> zappo_: sccaricati la iso e fallo
<jester-> !oneiric
<ubot-it> Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<cyberEl> jester : e come mount point metto sempre ' / '
<jester-> cyberEl: yes e usare cone ext4
<cyberEl> ok grazie, pensi che avro problemi con la grub? il fatto che sono tutte e due ubuntu  é di aiuto?
<jester-> cyberEl: grub di ubuntu non ha problemi, quello di altre distro non so
<cyberEl> ok!
<jester-> cyberEl: cosa sarebbe sta ubuntu 11.04 based, giusto per curiostia
<cyberEl> la blackbox
<jester-> cyberEl: blackbox non è un wm?
<jester-> è un windows manager non un os
<cyberEl> scusa, blackbuntu
<jester-> aaah una di quelle tipo backtrack che sembra che come le accendi fottono le reti altrui
<zappo_> jester-, ho scaricato la iso mi mandi il link alle informazioni per formattare la chiavetta in maniera che venga vista come disco di avvio?
<Holden> zappo_, sei si windows o linux?
<zappo_> Holden, ubuntu
<Holden> zappo_, puoi usare anche dd se vuoi fare una cosa veloce
<zappo_> Holden, dd?
<jester-> zappo_: sei su winzoz?
<Holden> zappo_, qualcosa tipo: sudo dd if=ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<zappo_> jester-, no sempre ubuntu
<Holden> occhio al dispositivo, controlla che sdb sia corretto
<jester-> zappo_: allora usa usb creatro
<jester-> !usb | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<zappo_> jester-, grazie
<MIC87> SALVE
<MIC87> VORREI SAPERE SE è POSSIBILE INSTALLARE DA CHIAVETTA USB UBUNTU
<enzotib> !maiuscolo | MIC87
<ubot-it> MIC87: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<MIC87> scusate
<MIC87> qualcuno sa come posso fare? ho provato con qualche programma a creare una chiavetta bootabile ma il pc non riconosce e il programma di installazione e si pianta!
<Holden> !usb | MIC87
<ubot-it> MIC87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<MIC87> grazie mille!
<Holden> MIC87, se sei su windows puoi seguire questa procedura http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> Holden: per assurdo va meglio il cazzillo di winzoz
<Holden> jester-, eh ma non lo dire a voce alta altrimenti perdiamo tutti i clienti qui :D
<MIC87> non avevo specificato che sono in windows ora e non ho il creatore di dischi di avvio di ubuntu! grazie comunque a ubot!
<Holden> MIC87, vai con la seconda procedura allora
<enzotib> e un abbraccio circolare a tutta la stanza
<Holden> enzotib, lol, mi sembra di stare parlando al cb nel 1997 :D
<enzotib> :)
<jester-> Holden: c'erano quelli che girvano con l'atennona sulla macchina
<jester-> giravano*
<MIC87> scusate ma ho installato universal usb installer ma quando cerco l'iso di ubuntu non me lo mostra come se non vedesse i .iso! devo modificare il nome del file?
<Holden> no, basta che navighi fino a quella cartella e selezioni il file...
<etrhy> MIC87 vai in windows, ultima versione di ultraiso --> avvio -->scrivi file immagine disco--->seleziona la penna e fai metodo di scrittura USB-HDD+ V2....FUNZIONA SICURO
<Holden> etrhy, hmm, una cosa alla volta... il metodo che gli ho consigliato dovrebbe andare
<zappo_> jester-, sono pronto per l'installazione,come prima schermata mi chiede di scaricare gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione lo abilito per questa funzione?
<etrhy> ciò provato
<enzotib> etrhy, forse volevi dire "ci ho provato"
<MIC87> <Holden> ho navigato ma non la fa vedere poprio nell'elenco
<enzotib> oppure "ciò è provato"?
<Holden> MIC87, non c'è qualcosa tipo 'mostra tutti i files'?
<Holden> al passo 2 mostra una figura dove si apre una finestra per scegliere il file
<micheg> scusa ma sotto linux unetbootbin per fare una usb di ubuntu funziona benissimo
<micheg> altrimenti imagewriter di suse
<micheg> o al limite dd
<micheg> mai avuti problemi
<enzotib> ma chi sei? con chi parli?
<TaLaDo> lol
<Morpheus90> lol
<gabriele93__> enzotib, ci sei ? :)
<gabriele93__> non riesco ad installare w64codecs libdvdcss2
<Holden> !tizio
<ubot-it> non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<gabriele93__> non riesco ad installare w64codecs libdvdcss2 mi qualcuno mi aiuta?
<zappo_> ho reinstallato ma non funziona il mouse non posso fare niente senza mouse!
<zappo_> come faccio ad aprire un terminale senza il mouse?
<TaLaDo> zappo_, se stai usando 12.04 e unity premi Ctrl+Alt+T
<zappo_> TaLaDo, ubuntu 11/08
<TaLaDo> zappo_, bho non l'ho mai usato sto 11/08
<TaLaDo> (se esiste)
<zappo_> TaLaDo, scusa 11/10
<gabriele93__> scusate, ma quando installo un programma dal software manager, devo pure aggiungere i repository o me li aggiunge da solo?
<TaLaDo> zappo_, comunque è tutta mattina che ti succedono cose strane non capisco cosa tu abbia fatto e non sono in grado di aiutarti
<zappo_> TaLaDo, grazie cmq
<gabriele93__> come si installa gnome 3.0?
<Morpheus90> glie lo chiedi
<Morpheus90> e si installa da solo XD
<gabriele93__> Morpheus90, sono molto divertito
<Giuseppe_> Buonsera ragazzi, purtroppo per questioni di lavoro devo passare da ubuntu a windows, (a malincuore). Vorrei se possibile un supporto da voi. Vi informo che ho già eliminato le partizioni presenti nel mio pc con gparted. in attesa ringrazio
<giuseppe_> Salve a tutti voi ragazzi, avrei bisogno di un supporto, se possibile, per passare da ubuntu a windows, (purtroppo per questioni di lavoro), vi informo che ho gia eliminato le partizioni presenti con gparted
<TaLaDo> giuseppe_, a parte che forse siamo OT ma basta che parti con il cd di installazione di windows e fa tutto da solo
<giuseppe_> cosa significa ot?
<TaLaDo> giuseppe_, che l'argomento non è inerente al canale
<giuseppe_> ah perdonatemi, purtroppo sono molto spratico, e non sapendo dove andare pensavo di venire qui. puo magari indicarmi in dove posso trovare qualche guida?
<lorenzo>  /JOIN #ubuntu
<nicotano> salve
<zappo_> nicotano, ciao
<nicotano> ciao zappo_
<nannes> helloooooooooo
<niko__> ciao ragazzi.... come si attiva il desktop remoto di ubuntu nella 12.04?
<zappo_> ho reinstallato ubuntu 11/10 per vari problemi e non mi funziona il mouse che posso fare?
<niko__> risolto
<Red-XIII> zappo...
<Red-XIII> mouse ovviamente connesso?
<zappo_> apro  il terminale e digito sudo ma scrive s4d6
<zappo_> Red-XIII, touchpad
<Red-XIII> aspita
<Red-XIII> disabilitato da Fn?
<Red-XIII> conosci la combinazione di tasti del tuo notebook per disattivare/attivare il Tpad?
<zappo_> Red-XIII, no
<Red-XIII> di solito, pigiando il tasto Fn, attivi o disattivi delel funzioni del pc, in questo caso il Tpad.... prova...
<zappo_> Red-XIII, no nulla
<Red-XIII> hai anche windows installato?
<Red-XIII> lì funziona?
<zappo_> Red-XIII, si
<Red-XIII> uhm
<Red-XIII> arrivo... vado due minuti e torno
<nannes> zappo_: perchè 11.10?
<zappo_> nannes, consigliato!
<nannes> zappo_: chi?
<zappo_> jester
<nannes> mah...
<nannes> vedi che touchpad è, zappo_
<OverMe> <zappo_> apro  il terminale e digito sudo ma scrive s4d6
<OverMe> hai il block num attivato
<zappo_> nannes, non posso fare nulla!
<zappo_> OverMe, no
<nannes> inizia disattivando il block num
<zappo_> nannes, non è attivato
<nannes> zappo_: prova ad attivarlo allora,
<nannes> vedi se inverte nel terminale.. a volte funge al contrario
<zappo_> nannes, se attivato scrive S4D6 maiuscolo
<nannes> dio santo quello è il caps lock
<nannes> guarda in alto a destra nella tastiera
<nannes> è in quella zona
<zappo_> nannes, è vero adesso scrive giusto ma cosa scrivo?
<nannes> XD
<nannes> un attimo...
<gabriele93> qualcuno che si intende di jack e sa spiegarmi perchè non si avvia?
<nannes> zappo_: ma la 12.04 almeno l'hai provata? che problemi da?
<zappo_> nannes, è tutto il giorno che provo con jester a farla funzionare alla fine ho reinstallato ex novo la 11/10 su suo consiglio
<nannes> ah ecco.. e prima quale avevi?
<zappo_> nannes, 12/04
<nannes> zappo_: ma sa hai detto che non riuscivi ad installarla!-.-  Intendo, prima di quella quale usavi?
<searching> salve la mia scheda di rete broadcombcm4360 non parte all avvio ammenoche non dia i comandi sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb e sudo modprobe b43 qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<nannes> searching: le broadcom hanno un trattamento un po' speciale...
<zappo_> nannes,  questa mattina ho acceso il pc e mi è apparso tutto lo schermo nero (terminale)con il mio nome in alto a sinistra.premetto che sono passato da poco ad ubuntu 12/04 (stò scrivendo con un'altro pc)cosa posso fare?Se digito "exit" nel terminale mi appare la schermata iniziale di ubuntu con il mio nome e la finestra per inserire la password e la sessione ospite.se provo ad entrare come ospite tutto bene,se provo con il mi
<zappo_>  o nome ritorna il terminale.ieri sera con robytrevi ho fatto gli aggiornamenti (apt - get update   e   apt
<searching> nannes,  me ne sono accorto...
<nannes> gabriele93: se non dici nemmeno che errore da', nessuno ti può aiutare
<nannes> zappo_: dai questo comando in quel pc, dimmi che esce  →  grep -im 1 touchpad /var/log/kern.log
<nannes> noooo aspe ho sbagliato!! XD
<nannes> ho incollato quello sbagliato!!XD  scrivi ----> df
<nannes> gabriele93: se non dici nemmeno che errore da', nessuno ti può aiutare
<zappo_> nannes, parli con me?
<zappo_> nannes, hai sbagliato?
<nannes> zappo_: si è per te ----> df
<nannes> !broadcom | searching
<ubot-it> searching: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<searching> nannes,  ok guardo grazie
<nannes> searching: guarda anche quella inglese che è più completa ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<zappo_> nannes, sono uscite diverse cose cosa vuoi sapere? /dev/sda5?udev? tmpfs?
<nannes> sda5
<zappo_> nannes, blocchi di 1 k usati 17166080 dispon.20702972 uso 46 % montato su /
<zappo_> nannes, devo uscire spero di poter riprendere grezie cmq
<nannes> devo andare anch'io!XD ciauz
<richmau5> ehi
<richmau5> ciao antonio
<gabriele93> come tolgo i desktop enviroiment superflui?
<Guest90290> salve a tutti
<Best`> ragazzi passo a chiudere la "bottega".. :-)
<Best`> a domani! Ciaooo!
<Best`> Click! ^_________^
<sergios> "error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue" l'errore che mi da un pc su cui ho installato unavecchia recovery di xp home edition (che ha formattato in fat 32 :S ) e ubunutu 12.04 in dual boot. leggendo in giro pare che dovrei solo ripristinare il GRUB
<sergios> qualche aiuto?
<OverMe> !grub | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<sergios> grazie... stavo già leggendo proprio quello
<searching> salve la mia scheda di rete broadcombcm4360 non parte all avvio ammenoche non dia i comandi sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb e sudo modprobe b43 qualcuno sa aiutarmi? ho già provato a seguire le guide sul wiki ma non riesco
<searching> *4306
<Red-XIII> ragazzuoli problemino.... http://pastebin.com/pQfhZz4A
<gabriele93> ma che devo fare quando i programmi mi dicono che si sono chiusi inaspettatamente?
<gabriele93> da cosa può dipendere?
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> quando eseguo "sudo apt-get install -f"
<alo21> dopo mi dice "Interrotto"
<alo21> perché?
<gabriele93> dove trovo la documentazione ufficiale in italiano di ubuntu 12.04?
<nannes> alo21: leggi poco più su di "interrotto" e scopri perchè! Noi non siamo veggenti (per ora :P )
<alo21> nannes: dice che mancno delle dipendenze...
<sergios> sto cercando di ripristinare il grub a seguito di un errore riscontranto a seguito di un installazione in dual boot... al comando "sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc" mi dice  "mount: mount point /mnt/proc/ does not exist
<nannes> gabriele93: falla una ricerca su google ogni tanto!!!
<alo21> nannes: e so quali... ma come le installo?
<gabriele93> nannes, fatta
<gabriele93> nannes, ma la trovo in inglese
<nannes> alo21:  Il comando per installare pacchetti è ----> sudo apt-get install NOMEPACCHETTO
<alo21> nannes: provato... ma non va lo stesso
<nannes> gabriele93: cerca meglio allora. Non fare domande del genere qui please, qui è supporto vero, non per chi non ha voglia di fare due click
<nannes> alo21: cosa non va??
<gabriele93> nannes, guarda che in italiano esiste solo fino alla 11.04, mi chiedevo se qualcuno avesse quella della 12.04, ho cercato e ricercato su google....cosa credi che mi piaccia perdere tempo a fare domande?
<alo21> nannes: la installazione di libupnp3
<nannes> sergios: non mettere il simbolo "/" dopo proc
<sergios> nannes penso di aver risolto, dovevo montare la /dev/sda2 dove c'è installato linux :)
<alo21> nannes: ho risolto.. grazie :)
<nannes> gabriele93: "se qualcuno avesse" <---- secondo te qualcuno si crea una guida "documentazione ufficiale" tutta per sè (cosa insensata già di per sè) e poi......... in più non la pubblica neanche????? AHAH
<gabriele93> nannes, perdiamo solo tempo
<nannes> gabriele93: o leggi quella inglese oppure nulla!! I traduttori sono esseri umani, non fanno tutto quel lavoro in un giorno! Anzi, non è neanche detto che la faranno!
<alo21> come posso sapere se il pecchetto che ho installato, sia effettivamente quello?
<nannes> !apt | alo21
<ubot-it> alo21: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<alo21> nannes: grazie ancora
<alo21> nannes: avevo già fatto, ma avevo paura che avesse installato altri pacchetti
<nannes> alo21: quando installi un pacchetto, apt installa tutte le 'dipendenze' assieme a lui!
<nannes> Quindi se installa anche altri pacchetti è normale
<sergios> nemmes: seguendo questa guida wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino non riesco a fare il passaggio... scusa per i pasticci ma sono nwebbo! http://pastebin.com/3pGKNUBS
<sergios> *passaggio 5
<nannes> sergios: non c'è niente di difficile segui le istruzioni IN ORDINE, e basta
<sergios> se leggi il pastebin ti accorgi che non è così... cmq riprovo sa capo
<nannes> ciaooo devo andare
<sergios> nannes: chiedo venia, la procedura non andava perchè avevo fatto un errore ma adesso nonostante averla fatt acorrettamente il problema persiste. ci roverò prossimamente perchè adesso devo lasciare! grazie cmq per l'aiuto
<loko> sera a tutti
<loko> ho un piccolo problema...
<loko> ho provato a installare kubunte su un aspire one e inaspettatamente va piu che bene.
<loko> solo che alla terza accensione ha deciso di disabilitare il presenta finestre insieme a una altra decina di effetti grafici e non mi da piu il modo di abiliotarli.
<loko> chi sa come posso fare??
<loko> non credo sia problema di driver o simili perché prima girava benissimo....
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<gabriele93> nonostante abbiamo tolto "quiet splash" dalle impostazioni del grub continua a spuntarmi la schermata di boot....perchè?
<robytrevi> gabriele93: hai aggiornato grub dopo la modifica?
<gabriele93> robytrevi, ya
<gabriele93> robytrevi, qualche idea?
<robytrevi> gabriele93: che hai fatto? eliminato quite splash da /etc/default/grub ? e poi dato sudo update-grub ?
<gabriele93> robytrevi, si
<robytrevi> gabriele93: non ti so dire, potrebbe dipendere da plymouth ma magari qualcun altro ti può aiutare
<gabriele93> nonostante abbiamo tolto "quiet splash" dalle impostazioni del grub continua a spuntarmi la schermata di boot....perchè?
<nannes> gabriele93: da quale file li hai tolti?
<gabriele93> nannes, /etc/default/grub
<nannes> ecco bravo è sbagliato.
<gabriele93> nannes, bene..
<nannes> Edita il /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<robytrevi> nannes: se edita /etc/default/grub e aggiorna grub va automaticamente a modificare il file da te suggerito
<nannes> (con permessi di root), e stai attento a non toccare altre cose, che distruggi tutto :D
<gabriele93> nannes, ci sono dentro, che tocco?
<dod_> nannes dai retta a robytrevi
<nannes> robytrevi: ha detto che non ha funzionato. Siccome odio le semplificazioni di ubuntu (che come vedi spesso non fungono neanche), preferisco andare direttamente al cfg di grub. Così impara un po' a usare linux
<nannes> (cosa rara ormai) ^
<nannes> gabriele93: cerchi la menuentry di ubuntu e togli "quiet" e "splash"
<robytrevi> nannes: non sono d'accordo. Ad ogni aggiornamento di grub perde le modifiche (ed è pure scritto nel file)
<nannes> robytrevi: macchè, quando risolve il problema la riporta allo stato originale -.
<nannes> -
<nannes> (oltre al fatto che aggiornare il grub ogni release non serve a una *cippa*)
<robytrevi> grub viene aggiornato ad ogni nuovo aggiornamento del kernel. Inoltre si è passati a grub 2 da alcune release ad oggi e chissà per quanto starà
<nannes> robytrevi: può stare anche per sempre, se funziona! è uno stupido boot loader, non devi farci non so quale lavoro.
<gabriele93> nannes, quali sono i tasti per cercare quelle parole chiave? perchè è un pò difficile trovarle
<nannes> Poi ripeto, è una modifica *temporanea* robytrevi, dopo che risolve il problema lo riporta uguale. Quindi discutere è inutile
<nannes> gabriele93: arrangiati almeno un pochino cazz**
<jester-> sera
<gabriele93> nannes, per non dirmi una combinazione di tasti sto perdendo mezz'ora a cercare..
<gabriele93> jester-, ciao jester-!
<nannes> !pappa | gabriele93
<ubot-it> gabriele93: Non forniamo questo tipo di servizio: http://firax.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/motivacion-ubuntu.png
<jester-> ciao gabriele93
<gabriele93> nannes, spiritoso
<gabriele93> jester-, mi ricordi qual'è la combinazione di tasti per carcare una parola chiave dentro un editor di testo?
<nannes> gabriele93, te lo riscrivo: Cerca i paragrafi chiamati "menuentry" (intorno alla fine del file)... scegli quella di ubuntu, e nella riga di boot togli "quiet" e "splash"
<nannes> gabriele93: per cercare si fa   ctrl+F
<jester-> gabriele93: dioende dall'editor che usi. di solito lo vedi nei menu
<jester-> dipende?
<jester-> gabriele93: contro+f alt+f  di solito
<nannes> gabriele93: quando hai fatto, incolla sul pastebin per favore... così vedo :P
<gabriele93> nannes, sia ctrl che alt + f non vanno
<nannes> gabriele93: che editor è ?
<gabriele93> nannes, gedit
<nannes> è Ctrl + F
<jester-> nannes: gedir ha in bella vista la lente
<jester-> in alto a destra
<jester-> con scritto sotto: cerca
<nannes> si c'è pure quella! jester- ma se non è capace di trovare un "cerca" ... capisco io che ha problemi con linux lol
<jester-> nannes: mca che gli editor sono una peculiarità esclusvia di lunx
<jester-> linux*
<nannes> jester-: si ma i files di configurazione da modificare ogni volta, quelli si :)
<jester-> mica è obbligatorio, fanno quais tutto le gui
<gabriele93> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/989482/ ho fatto così
<nannes> jester-: quando capita il problema, su linux serve sempre.
<nannes> gabriele93: ok, tolti son tolti. Spero che tu non abbia toccato nient'altro
<nannes> gabriele93: ora Salva ed esci da gedit... (poi rientra e vedi se le modifiche hanno avuto effetto)
<gabriele93> nannes, provo a riavviare
<nannes> (per sicurezza fai quello ^^ )
<gabriele93> nannes, continua a rimanere la porcheria viola in avvio... :(
<robytrevi> la modifica l'aveva già fatta, come detto; il problema potrebbe essere plymouth
<nannes> e cancella tutti i plymouth allora!
<nannes> sudo dpkg -r plymouth-theme-*
<robytrevi> zappo_: sei riuscito poi  a risolvere ieri
<zappo_> robytrevi, no ho trascorso tutta la mattina con jester e alla fine anche lui ha gettato la spugna
<dod_> allora butta male davvero.
<zappo_> robytrevi, allora ho reinstallato ubuntu 11/10 su consiglio di jester ma non mi funzionava il touchpad,allora adesso stò provando a reinstallare ubuntu 12/04 speriamo in bene
<dod_> win ha il touc che funge da quasi 20 anni....
<searching> salve la mia scheda di rete broadcom bcm4306 non parte all avvio ammenoche non dia i comandi sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb e sudo modprobe b43 qualcuno sa aiutarmi? ho già provato a seguire le guide sul wiki ma non riesco
<zappo_> ho finito di reinstallare ubuntu 12/04 ma il touchpad non funziona!
<nannes> zappo_: modello di portatile?
<zappo_> nannes, acer extensa ma prima funzionava
<jester-> zappo_: sudo modprobe psmouse
<jester-> zappo_: e rfkill unblock all
<jester-> sudo
<zappo_> jester-, il primo da no such file or directory adesso provo il secondo
<nannes> searching: ci sei?
<jester-> zappo_: sudo modprobe psmouse  non da quel messaggio
<searching> nannes,  si dimmi
<nannes> searching: dunque il problema è che 1)non funge  oppure  2)funge ma non parte al boot  ??
<searching> funge ma non parte al boot
<zappo_> jester-, fatal:could not load/lib/modules/3.2.0-24-generic/modules.dep:no such file or directory
<jester-> zappo_: hai il kernel a bottane?
<nannes> searching: e allora devi solo caricare il modulo all'avvio :)
<jester-> zappo_:  a me lo carica
<nannes> searching: basta aggiungerli nel file  /etc/modules
<searching> nannes,  i comandi cosi come sono?
<jester-> zappo_: sudo apt-get install --rienstall linux-image-$(uname -r) linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nannes> searching: uhm non sai modificare un file?
<searching> nannes, lo apro con gedit e aggiungo i due comandi alla fine?
<robytrevi> jester-: zappo_: non è che ha i backports attivi e gli aggiornamenti di tale repository gli hanno fatto qualche casino (considerando che sono abilitati di default)?)
<zappo_> jester-, ho fatto come mi hai consigliato fatta chiavetta di ubuntu 11/10 installato ma il touchpad non funzionava fatta un'altra chiavetta con ubuntu 12/04 stesso risultato
<jester-> robytrevi: piu facile i propoed
<jester-> proposed*
<nannes> searching:  bravo, ma aprilo con privilegi di root (con sudo)! searching non aggiungere i comandi interi, ma solo i nomi dei moduli
<searching> nannes, ok grazie mille provo
<zappo_> posso recuperare i miei dati e resettare tutto il pc?
<jester-> zappo_: non ti va il touach ma il mouse si?
<zappo_> jester-, non ho un mouse per provare purtroppo
<jester-> zappo_: ellamdonna non hai un mouse in casa?
<jester-> ti piace sbelinarti le dita?
<jester-> zappo_: dai quei comandi
<searching> nannes, un dubbio i comandi sono : sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb e sudo modprobe b43 aggiungo  b43 ssb e b43?
<zappo_> jester-quali?
<jester-> searching: lo hai installato il firmware alla broadcom?
<jester-> <jester-> zappo_: sudo apt-get install --rienstall linux-image-$(uname -r) linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<searching> si da synaptic
<jester-> searching: mi sa che non li hai
<nannes> searching: fai il pastebin del /etc/modules
<jester-> searching: http://paste.ubuntu.com/989554/
<jester-> poi vedi che va
<searching> ok arrivo
<jester-> searching: installa il firm come da paste
<jester-> bin
<jester-> zappo_:  poi dai sudo modprobe psmouse
<zappo_> jester-, opzione a riga di comando --reinstall non comprensibile
<jester-> zappo_: scrivi bene
<zappo_> jester-, prima di opzione una E
<jester-> <jester-> zappo_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r) linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jester-> copia e incolla
<zappo_> jester-, dopo la parentesi uno spazio?
<jester-> copia e incolla da qui
<zappo_> jester-, non posso fare copia incolla sto scrivendo con un'altro pc
<jester-> <jester-> zappo_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)   linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jester-> zappo_: CONTRO-ALT-T PER APRIRE IL TERMINALE
<zappo_> jester-, tra la parentesi chiusa e linux c'è uno spazio?
<jester-> c'è dopo -$(uname -r)  lo spazio non vedi che sono due cose diverse?
<jester-> <jester-> zappo_: sudo apt-get install      --reinstall     linux-image-$(uname -r)     linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jester-> chiaro?
<zappo_> jester-, si
<zappo_> jester-, è partito
<jester-> eh
<jester-> zappo_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zappo_> jester-, ok lo faccio appena ha finito(
<searching> jester-,  quando do sudo rmmod b43 mi dice ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<jester-> searching: vuol dire che non era caricato
<jester-> ma dovrebbe fungere sudo modprobe b43 che lo carica
<searching> jester-,  ok è andato provo a riavviare e ti dico
<searching> intanto grazie
<searching> nannes,  jester-, ok ho aggiunto il modulo in /etc/modules e adesso parte all'avvio grazie mille :)
<jester-> ok
<nannes> nada :D
<searching> ciaoo ^^
<zappo_> jester-sta ancora lavorando ma lo schermo è diventato nero (risparmio energia)il touchpad non va come faccio a vedere se ha finito?
<jester-> zappo_: cosa sta fcendo
<jester-> zappo_: pigia un tasto che si sveglia
<zappo_> jester-, il secondo comando upgrade
<zappo_> jester-, soluzione semplice
<jester-> zappo_: pia un minimouse con ricevitore usb logitech da euro 12
<zappo_> jester-, ha finito!
<jester-> zappo_: sudo modprobe psmouse
<zappo_> jester-, mi ha richiesto la password e poi nulla
<jester-> zappo_: tocca il touchpad
<jester-> va o no
<zappo_> jester-, funziaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa non ci posso credere
<zappo_> jester-, provo a riavviare?
<jester-> zappo_: sudo gedit /etc/modules  aggiungi: psmouse e salva
<zappo_> jester-, dopo modules faccio invio e poi ps mouse?
<jester-> zappo_: sudo gedit /etc/modules  apre un file e ci scrivi sotto: psmouse e salvi il file
<jester-> 'è gia qualcosa dentro
<zappo_> jester-, riavvio?
<jester-> zappo_: yeah
<zappo_> jester-, la madre di tutte le sessioni da ieri circa 16 ore  stavo disperando sei grande!!!
<jester-> zappo_: è un bug conosciuto e mai fixato
<jester-> lo fa solo su certi notebook
<jester-> zappo_: a parte il fatto che avevi il kernel installato male
<zappo_> jester-, mia moglie insiste a dire che non ha fatto niente
<jester-> zappo_:  capita che si smnchi qualcosa
<zappo_> jester-, ho riacceso c'è la mia cartella home ma non ci sono le connessioni senza fili wifi
<jester-> zappo_:  dove non ci sono
<jester-> zappo_: lspci | grep -i network     incolla qui
<zappo_> jester-, nel menu a tendina sotto l'icona del segnale c'è connessioni vpn,abilita funzionalità di rete ,modifica connessionii e basta
<jester-> zappo_: lspci | grep -i network     incolla qui
<zappo_> jester-, ok
<jester-> zappo_: la wifi è accesa?
<zappo_> jester-, si la sto usando con il pc che ti sto scrivendo
<jester-> zappo_: intendo nel pc in questione la wifi è abilitta? non ha un tato per accendere e spegnere?
<jester-> tasto*
<zappo_> jester-,no nessun tasto
<jester-> zappo_: cosa ha risposto  lspci | grep -i network    è broadcom per caso?
<zappo_> jester-, 04:00.0 network controller:broadcom corporation bcm4311 802.11b/gwlan(rev01)
<richmau5> scusate,mi posoo intromettere??
<jester-> zappo_: gli serve il firmware
<jester-> zappo_: solo che devi essere connesso a internet
<jester-> zappo_: ce l'hai un cavo di rete?
<zappo_> jester-, rimetto il cavo
<jester-> zappo_: si
<jester-> zappo_: poi una volta connesso vai in driver aggiuntivi e abilita i b43 non lo sta
<jester-> fa tutto lui
<zappo_> jester-, l'avevo tolto per vedere se funzionava il wifi
<jester-> zappo_: la tua scheda senza il firm non va
<jester-> i pirla non lo fanno installare di serie per la fisima open non open
<zappo_> jester-, ho messo il cavo come faccio a fare quello che dici?b43?
<jester-> zappo_: hai unity?
<jester-> nella ricerca scrivi driver
<zappo_> jester-, non so
<jester-> che appare driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> zappo_: hai la barra laterale con le icone?
<zappo_> jester-, si
<jester-> zappo_: clicca il logo inalto alla barra e poi digita driver nelle ricerca
<jester-> dovrebbe uscire drive aggiuntivi e lo clichi
<jester-> zappo_: oppure impostazioni di sistema
<richmau5> ciao,posso
<richmau5> ????
<jester-> richmau5: avanti coi carri
<zappo_> jester-, fatto ma :l'intallazione di questo driver non è riuscita consultare i file di registro per maggiori informazioni:/var/log/jokey.log
<richmau5> allora
<Joshua^Dunamis> !domanda | richmau5
<ubot-it> richmau5: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<richmau5> ok
<dr4kk4r^> aiutate richmau5 ha bisogno di supporto :D
<jester-> zappo_: spe
<zappo_> jester-, spengo?
<jester-> zappo_: vai di copia incolla una riga per volta http://paste.ubuntu.com/989689/
<richmau5> ho installato tramite una guida,il kernel 3.4,appunto per vedere miglioramenti,adesso mi trovo senza l'icona della batteria e il tema di firefox e' diventato na specie di windows classico
<richmau5> cm faccio
<richmau5> ??
<jester-> richmau5: usi il kernel normale togli lo sperimentale
<jester-> richmau5: e poi
<richmau5> ma allora il 3.4 e' una release candidate??
<jester-> !gnomerest | richmau5
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<jester-> !gnomereset | richmau5
<ubot-it> richmau5: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> !unityreset | richmau5
<ubot-it> richmau5: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<jester-> richmau5: il kenrel di serie è 3.2.0-24-generic
<richmau5> allora nn penso sia problema di unity
<richmau5> e poi la 3.2 nn e' l'ultima stabile
<richmau5> io ho solo il 3.4
<jester-> richmau5: parti col kernel ubutnu
<richmau5> quindi potrei installare il 3.3 e qualcosa per poi eliminare il 3.4 ,potrei??
<jester-> come dire che hai installato un rc e tolto lo stabile?
<richmau5> si'
<jester-> richmau5: rimettere lo stabile da apt è troppo semplice?
<richmau5> appunto per evitare problemi
<jester-> richmau5: ma va
<richmau5> nn sono esperto,spiegati meglio
<jester-> avevi paura che si incorociassero?
<richmau5> si'
<richmau5> :/
<richmau5> cm faccio mo'??
<jester-> pure il tuo compare dr4kk4r^  è inesperto?
<richmau5> in che senso??
<richmau5> nn lo so',ho chiesto a lui a caso
<richmau5> tnt per vede'
<jester-> richmau5: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<jester-> richmau5: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic
<richmau5> e che succedera'??
<jester-> richmau5: rischiooooooo
<richmau5> in che sensooo????
<jester-> fusione nucleare del pc
<dr4kk4r^> richmau5: se nn lo sai google
<jester-> dr4kk4r^: sta trolalndo e pure male
<jester-> trollando*
<richmau5> senti fai meno lo spiritoso e fa' il serio
<jester-> !apt | richmau5
<ubot-it> richmau5: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<richmau5> e poi dicono che c'e' gente disposta ad aiutarti !!!!!!
<dr4kk4r^> n8 gente
<jester-> richmau5: lo sto facendo malgrado non si dovrebbe dare supporto per roba non ufficiale da repo ubuntu
<richmau5> ah,ok,nn lo sapevo ma penso sia ufficiale linux
<jester-> richmau5: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic     el o vedi che succede
<richmau5> visto che e' il cuore di ubuntu
<jester-> richmau5: si come il tumatic cuore di bue
<richmau5> senti ho questo problema mi potete dire una soluzione breve ma funzionale
<richmau5> ??
<jester-> richmau5: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic
<sandrinux> richmau5, te l'ha data!
<dr4kk4r^> richmau5: o reinstalli da capo cosi ti è più famigliare ==
<jester-> richmau5: dopo di che riavvii col kernel 3.2.0-24-generic
<richmau5> cioe' mi ritrovo il 3,2
<richmau5> ??
<dr4kk4r^> buonanotte vadooooooooooooooo n8 all
<jester-> eh
<jester-> richmau5: anche il 3.2.0-24-generic
<richmau5> ok,mo provo
<richmau5> se mi fate combina guaii manneja
<jester-> li hai gia combinati da solo i casini
<richmau5> eh perche' solo perche' ho aggiornato il kernel???
<jester-> non è un aggiornamento
<richmau5> e  cge senno'??
<jester-> aggiornamento ufficiale ultimo è: 3.2.0-24-generic
<richmau5> si ma io visto che l'ultima versione stabile e' la 3.3
<jester-> 12.04 è uscita con il 3.2 e col 3.2 rimane come tutte le stabili
<richmau5> ma se io provassi ad aggiornare alla 12.10??
<rolling> jester-:  bsera
<jester-> richmau5: o alla 13.04 instanto che ci sei
<richmau5> vbbe' cmq me se bloccato cn questo:Configurazione di linux-headers-generic (3.2.0.24.26)...
<jester-> richmau5: non è argomento di questo canale
<richmau5> che faccio
<richmau5> ??
<jester-> ciao rolling
<rolling> ho aggiornato alla 12.4
<richmau5> capi'??mi rimane la',che faccio??
<richmau5> ah, dr4kk4r mi ha detto di controllare gli acpi
<richmau5> ho visto tramite il gestore di pacchetti che nn e' installato,sara' quello dell'icona della batteria e del volume??
<richmau5> vi prego rispondeteee
<rolling> jester-: mi esce una skermata con l'apertura dei vari servizi
<rolling> ma poi si blocca
<jester-> rolling: cioè?
<rolling> servizi tipo mysql ok ecc
<rolling> poi si ferma su cheking battery
<jester-> rolling: eh ma che tipo di schermata
<rolling> nera
<rolling> con ctrl alt f1
<rolling> apro una shell
<jester-> rolling: intendi il verbose del kernel al boot?
<rolling> possibile non  saprei
<jester-> rolling: ctrl-alt-f1 apre una tty
<rolling> si
<jester-> rolling: come ctrl-alt-f2 fino a f6 apre una tty
<jester-> rolling: quindi?
<rolling> quindi non parte la modalità grafica
<zappo_> jester-, sudo b43-fwcutter  -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o  risposta:cannot open input file wl_apsta_mimo.o
<jester-> zappo_: copia e incolla bene le righe nel terminale  e non devi copiare (potrebbe dirti  che è gia installato)
<rolling> entra subito dopo il grub in questa pagina
<richmau5> jester rispondimiii
<jester-> rolling:  successo cosi a caso o dopo aver fatto qualcosa
<rolling> dopo l'avanzamento
<jester-> rolling: sa di avanzamento interrotto
<rolling> durante è andata via la luce
<jester-> rolling: parti in recovery, al menu vai in tty cin supporto rete
<rolling> sfiga delle sfighe
<jester-> rolling: in sequenza
<jester-> rolling: sudo apt-get update  sudo dpkg --configure -a   sudo apt-get -f install sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rolling> in supporto rete nel ricovery mi apre una tty?
<jester-> rolling: appunto e da i i comandi che ti ho scritto senza sudo che sei gia root
<rolling> ok grazie mille
<jester-> rolling: uno alla volta
<rolling> domani ci provo xchè adesso son fuori
<rolling> credi che così risolvo?
<jester-> rolling: solitamente si risolve
<rolling> ok grazie
<richmau5> dmn installo il 3.3.6 e cerco di toglie il 3.4
<jester-> richmau5: e da dove lo prendi il 3.3
<richmau5> e cmq controllate che sull'archivio di kernel linux,l'ultimo stabile e' il 3.3.6
<jester-> dimmelo che lo metto anche io 3,3 fa figo
<richmau5> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3.6-precise/
<sandrinux> adoro i numeri dispari
<richmau5> vanno scaricati
<richmau5> 3 file
<richmau5> headers,all.deb
<richmau5> e image
<jester-> richmau5: e 4 sono c'è supproto per roba non ubuntu
<jester-> ufficiale
<richmau5> cosi' ho fatto per il 3.4
<richmau5> e cmq e' roba per ubuntu
<giuseppe1> jester-, adesso ti scrivo con il pc incriminato e tutto mi riesce piu semplice ho fatto copia incolla ma il risultato è questo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/989776/
<giuseppe1> jester-, giuseppe1 e zappo sono la stessa persona
<jester-> giuseppe1: rifai da capo, da wget , apri un nuovo terminale
<giuseppe1> jester-, ok
<jester-> non sei nella cartella hai saltato qualche riga
<jester-> giuseppe1: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<jester-> giuseppe1: hai uno spazio sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/  wl_apsta_mimo.o
<jester-> e non hai fatto cd
<jester-> tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<jester-> cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<giuseppe1> jester-, adesso è tutto piu comodo perche faccio copia incolla ricomincio da capo
<giuseppe1> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/989800/
<jester-> giuseppe1: adesso va bene dovrebbe andare
<giuseppe1> jester-, riavvio?
<jester-> giuseppe1: guarda se c'è nell'icona di rete
<giuseppe1> jester-, woaw
<giuseppe1> jester-, ti pensavo un pò scorbutico ma devo decisamente ricredermi non sò come sdebitarmi
<jester-> :D
<gabriele93> perchè jack va in conflitto con rhythmbox?
<gabriele93> dice impossibile avviare il server
<Guest37942> ciao, ho isntallato i catalyst da driver aggiuntivi, ma non capisco quale versione siano.. mi aiutate?
<JackShephard> sembra la versione 8.96, ma è possibile?
<jester-> JackShephard:  è scritto nel nome del pacchetto
<jester-> JackShephard: versione a parte è quella ritenuta stabile per oneiric
<JackShephard> jester- se vado in control center mi dice 8.96.7,
<jester-> JackShephard: funziona il driver?
<JackShephard> si, ma non molto bene.. crasha gli ultimi driver sono i 12.4..
<jester-> JackShephard: ma te lo indica driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> se no, non va bene
<JackShephard> jester- me lo indica catalyst control center
<JackShephard> li ho installati da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> JackShephard: intendo impostazioni sistema driver aggiuntivi
<JackShephard> jester- se vado li mi dice che sono installati col pallino verde
<jester-> JackShephard: senza andava meglio?
<JackShephard> jester- si
<jester-> hai riavviato?
<JackShephard> si
<JackShephard> jester- gli ultimi driver sono i 12-4, ma se installo quelli poi è impossibile disinstallarli per aggiornarli?
<jester-> JackShephard: se c'era il 3d col radeon open ti conviene disabilitarlo
<JackShephard> jester-  il problema con gli open era la temperatura
<JackShephard> jester- c'è un comando per conoscere i miei driver? e potresti rispondere alla domanda di prima ?
<jester-> JackShephard: ufficiali sono quelli da repo, prova a mettere quelli da sito ati
<JackShephard> jester- che vuol dire ufficiali? sono vecchi? appeno installo quelli del sito ati, poi come li aggiorno?
<JackShephard> jester- forse 8.96 è la versione di fglrx
<jester-> JackShephard: quelli ci hanno messo, che vuoi che ti dica
<JackShephard> jester- ma come faccio a sapere che versione sono?
<JackShephard> e cosa sono gli aggiornamenti post-release?
<jester-> JackShephard: è un driver piu aggiornato ma ritunuto ancora non del tutto stabile
<jester-> prova quello
<JackShephard> non lo fa installare
<jester-> lo vedi in driver aggiuntivi?
<JackShephard> si
<jester-> JackShephard: disabilita quello installato e poi abilita il post
<jester-> JackShephard: disabilita riavvia e install il post
<JackShephard> non lo installa nemmeno a cannonate
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-16
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> Non riuscendo pi a far partire ubuntu sto pensando di riformattare tutto per installare solo un so sul mio tablet, però devo prima accertarmi di alcune cose. Questo comando funzionerà comn la 12.04? xsetwacom --set "Serial Wacom Tablet eraser" rotate cw
<dod_> fai ripartire ubuntu
<pac> dod_: dici a me?
<dod_> si
<pac> dod_: è qullo che sto cercando di fare ma credo sia un problema di grub
<dod_> comunque xset e' un comando disponibile in tutti gli ubuntu
<dod_> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<dod_> grub2 lo reinstalli a partire da qualsiasi cd di ubuntu
<dod_> di recente uscita
<dod_> xsetwacom e' un comando disponibile anche in debian. non vedo perche' non ti dovrebbe funzionare.
<pac> dod_: ho provato ma ottengo solo errori. inh questo momento ho fatto partire ubuntu 12.04 live e provo a controllare se quel comando funziona. posso provare anche a ripristinare il grub.
<dod_> oppure puoi reinstallarlo nella sua partizione tenendo la vecchia home. prima comunque salvati i dati.
<dod_> meglio se ricuperi grub.
<pac> dod_: in precedenza ho ottenuto dei risultati solo installando open suse. al boot ho ritrovato windows e le 11.10 e 12.04 ma funzionava solo windows
<dod_> un disco solo con tre partizioni?
<dod_> non so se opensuse e ubuntu possono convivere usando un solo grub.
<pac> dod_: lo so ho fatto troppa confusione, comunque il comando non funziona!
<pac> dod_: mi conviene recuperare la vecchia versione funzionava tutto prima
<dod_> comando provato da live?
<Best`> buongiono
<pac> dod_: si
<pac> dod_: sto provando a recuperare il rub ma sono già fermo al secondo comando. dove lo trovo il nome della psrtizione?
<pac> buongiorno
<dod_> fdisk -l
<pac> dod_: questo comando l'ho già dato dopo mi blocco
<dod_> metti fdisk -l in paste
<dod_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> dod_: questo può essere il suo nome Disk /dev/mmcblk0
<dod_> possibile che tu non sappia dove hai piazzato ubuntu?
<dod_> e' un disco solo con tre sistemi operativi?
<pac> dod_: se mi dai un minuto mi collego dal tabledt convertibile così evito di copiare tutto a mano
<pac> dod_: mi dispiace no!
<dod_> il cd live e' inserito nel pc dove devi recuperare il grub?
<pac> dod_: si
<pac_> dod_: sono entrato con il tablet
<dod_> fdisk -l su paste del disco dove hai ubuntu da ricuperare e dato dal cd live.
<pac_> dod_: fatto
<pac_> dod_: risultato di fdisk -l http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990206/
<pac_> dod_: fdisk -l
<pac_> dod_: non mi da niente
<dod_> eh.
<pac_> dod_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990210/
<pac_> dod_: susa ho dimenticato sudo
<pac_> dod_: scusa
<dod_> devi avere una pennetta da 1gb collegata.
<pac_> dod_: una penna usd? No!
<pac_> dod_: usb
<dod_> comunque ubuntu e' su sda
<dod_> anzi ce ne sono due probabilmente. non riesco ad individuare quale e' per questo motivo.
<pac_>            dod_ quindi cosa mi consigli
<enzotib> giorno
<pac_> buongiorno
<dod_> giorno enzotib.
<enzotib> giorno dod_
<dod_> trattasi di ricuperare un grub ma non distinguo dove pac ha piazzato ubuntu. probabile ne abbia due.
<dod_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990206/
<dod_> oltre a windows.
<dod_> se puoi dare un occhio tu.
<enzotib> vediamo
<enzotib> pac_, ora hai avviato da live, o cosa?
<dod_> e' da livecd. gli parte solo win. e pare abbia 11.10 e 12.04 li sopra
<enzotib> pac_, mount (senza opzioni), su pastebin
<dod_> dice che non ha penne usb collegate ma si vede un volume da 1gb.
<enzotib> sembra ua SD card
<enzotib> non partizionata
<pac> dod_: si è disconesso
<pac> non so fin dove avete letto confermo che ho 11.10 e 12.04
<pac> dod_: pensavo di recuperare il grub in questo modo
<dod_> metti su paste il comando mount. puoi?
<pac> dod_: si certo
<dod_> enzotib aspetta te.
<pac> dod_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990220/
<pac> dod_: dici a me?
<enzotib> pac, sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<pac> enzotib: ho capito va bene
<dod_> poi da li segui la guida
<enzotib> no, un momento
<pac> enzotib: va bene
<enzotib> vediamo sda6, sda7 e sda8 cosa contengono, prima di partire con la guida
<enzotib> pac, eseguito il comando?
<pac> enzotib: no mi hai detto di aspettare
<dod_> scusa credevo lo avessi individuato.
<enzotib> pac, questo puoi (e devi)  farlo: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<pac> enzotib: non mi da niente
<enzotib> pac, cat /mnt/etc/issue
<pac> enzotib: ossia torna il cursore
<pac> enzotib: e to openSUSE 12.1 "Asparagus" - Kernel \r (\l).
<enzotib> pac, ok, sudo umount /mnt
<enzotib> pac, e poi sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<pac> enzotib: cursore
<enzotib> pac, di nuovo cat /mnt/etc/issue
<pac> enzotib: sempre con sudo vero
<enzotib> no
<pac> enzotib: ok
<pac> enzotib: cat: /mnt/etc/issue: No such file or directory
<enzotib> pac, ls -l /mnt
<pac> enzotib: scusa la rete
<pac> enzotib: fino a dove hai ricevuto?
<pac> enzotib: drwx------  2 root root  16384 mag 10 10:50 lost+found drwxr-xr-x 31 1000 users  4096 mag 16 06:06 pasquale
<dod_> pac avevi impostato lo stesso nome user anche su opensuse?
<pac> dod_: si
<dod_> stessi comandi anche per sda8
<pac> dod_: si
<pac> dod_: no 11.10 ha una password diversa
<dod_> diverso anche il nome utente?
<pac> dod_: no
<dod_> allora vediamo anche sda8
<dod_> ubuntu ha la home separata?
<pac> dod_: scusa cosa vuole dire?
<dod_> se non lo sai la risposta e' no.
<pac> dod_: va bene
<enzotib> eccomi
<enzotib> pac, sudo umount /mnt
<glpiana> ola
<pac> enzotib: scusa ma la rete...
<pac> enzotib: ok
<enzotib> pac, e poi sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<pac> enzotib: ok
<enzotib> pac, cat /mnt/etc/issue
<pac> enzotib: Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<Odo> Giorno
<dod_> :)
<dod_> giorno Odo
<pac> buongiorno
<enzotib> pac, quindi segui la guida del ripristino su questa partizione, che è già montata su /mnt, devi montare proc sys e dev
<pac> enzotib: quindi i nomi delle partizioni sono proc sys e dev?
<enzotib> !grub | pac
<ubot-it> pac: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<dod_> pac la partizione con ubuntu su cui devi operare e' /dev/sda8
<enzotib> pac, segui la guida del ripristino a partire dal punto 3
<enzotib> pac, mettendo sda8 al posto di sda1
<pac> enzotib: ok ci provo
<enzotib> pac, saltando la seconda parte del punto 4, che non serve
<dod_> la seconda parte non la prima.
<d4vey> Buongiorno a tutti! Gedit + Ubuntu 12.04 + Gedit-latex-plugin. Anche a voi capita che salvando (o copilando latex-pdf) un file, il "focus" passa improvvisamente dalla riga sulla quale lavorate, verso un'altra riga casuale del file?! E' snervante...
<pac> enzotib: grazie però non ritrovo il kernel 3.16
<giuseppe1> ciao a tutti vorrei fare il backup di tutti i miei dati quale è la procedura?se copio le cartelle che sono in home copio solo i miei dati personali come faccio a fare il backup dei dati di sistema?
<enzotib> pac, kernel 3.16?
<pac> enzotib: ti spiego prima di aggiornare il kernel tutto funzionava bene allora a suto mi consigliasti di usare previous e allora tutto era tornato normale ma ora no
<enzotib> pac, io ti ho consigliato? non mi ricordo, comunque, se non lo hai disinstallato, il kerlen 3.0.16 dev'essere lì da qualche parte
<enzotib> pac, cosa ti mostra il menu di grub?
<pac> enzotib: aspetta riavvio
<pac> enzotib: ubuntu con linux 3.0.0-19 previous win7 opensus non c'è più 0.16
<pac> enzotib: scusa ho sintetizzato
<enzotib> pac, previous è una voce a sé?
<pac> enzotib: si
<enzotib> pac, se vai su previous, dovresti trovare un sottomenu dove ci sono i vecchio kernel che sono ancora installati
<enzotib> vecchi*
<pac> enzotib: però in nessuna versione ritrovo le mie impostazioni
<pac> enzotib: 0.12
<enzotib> pac, che significa che non ritrovi le tue impostazioni? e cos'è sto 0.12?
<enzotib> pac, non parlare in codice, fatti capire
<pac> enzotib: va bene
<pac> enzotib: io avevo gnome classica e ora unity  poi ora c'è lionux  3.0.0-12 prima c'era 0-16
<enzotib> pac, ti ripeto, i kernel non spariscono così, se non c'è significa che lo hai disinstallato
<pac> enzotib: si certo penso anch'io ma lo si può fare da windows?
<enzotib> pac, e poi gnome classic e unity puoi sceglierli al login, non è detto che non ci siano entrambi
<enzotib> pac, no, non lo si può fare da windows
<pac> enzotib: allora io non l'ho cancallato da ubuntu non saprei nemmeno come fare lo escludo le uniche operazioni le ho fatte da windows
<enzotib> pac, allora ricordi male, forse avevi il 3.0.12 e non il 3.0.16
<enzotib> pac, comunque hai provato ad avviare con 3.0.12?
<pac> enzotib: si ci sono ora ma nessuna opzione al login
<pac> enzotib: solo ubuntu
<enzotib> pac, l'opzione non è che la vedi, devi cliccare sulla rotellina di fianco allo username per avere la scelta tra unity ed altre eventuali sessioni disponibili
<pac> enzotib: si enzo ho datto così ma solo ubuntu e 2d
<enzotib> pac, e allora non lo so, magari questa è una vecchia installazione di ubuntu, e quella che ricordavi tu l'hai invece sovrascritta con opensuse, che ne posso sapere io?
<pac> enzotib: non è che la cosa mi preoccupi più di tanto per i dati ma le impostazioni del tablet pc ci avevo messo più di un mese
<enzotib> pac, ed ovviamente non hai preso nota
<pac> enzotib: temo che tu abbia ragione
<pac> pac: ho prso nota solo di questo xsetwacom --set "Serial Wacom Tablet eraser" rotate c
<enzotib> vabbè, torno al lavoro
<pac> enzotib: non ho ancora provato ma con 12.04 live non funzionava
<pac> enzotib: sono fondamentalmente due le cose che dovo risolvere i pulsanti sullo schermo e l'orientamento della penna
<pac> enzotib: grazie e buon lavoro!
<k0ral> buongiorno a tutti :) ho provato ad installare dropbox dall'ubuntu software center, ma ora all'avvio non me lo ritrovo.
<pac> dod_: scusa mi sono dimenticato di ringraziarti
<d4vey> Buongiorno a tutti! Gedit + Ubuntu 12.04 + Gedit-latex-plugin. Anche a voi capita che salvando (o compilando latex-pdf) un file, il "focus" passa improvvisamente dalla riga sulla quale lavorate, verso un'altra riga casuale del file?! E' snervante...
<cip> ragazzi ho problemi con istallare di lamp
<cip> ho eseguito le guide ma il se do localhost per il phpo admni non esce nulla non lo trova
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<giuseppe1> jester-, buon giorno
<jester-> aiò giuseppe1
<cip> ciao jester e giuseppe1
<giuseppe1> jester-, ti stavo aspettando al varco questa mattina ho riacceso il pc e il wifi non c'è è sparito di nuovo
<jester-> giuseppe1: sudo modprobe b43
<giuseppe1> jester-, è arrivato!devo fare cosi tutte le volte?
<cip> help my
<jester-> giuseppe1:  gksu gedit /etc/modules   scrivi sotto: b43  e salva il file
<d4vey> Buongiorno a tutti! Gedit + Ubuntu 12.04 + Gedit-latex-plugin. Anche a voi capita che salvando (o compilando latex-pdf) un file, il "focus" passa improvvisamente dalla riga sulla quale lavorate, verso un'altra riga casuale del file?! E' snervante...
<giuseppe1> jester-, tutto funzia come un cronografo svizzero grazie
<k0ral> ciao a tutti. ho un problema con dropbox. ho letto sul sito che dopo averlo installato per avviarlo devo scrivere ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<k0ral> ma dove scrivo questo comando per fare partire automaticamente dropbox all'avvio?
<jester-> k0ral: devi lanciarlo e fare la procedura
<k0ral> già fatto e sincronizzato
<k0ral> ma quando chiudo e riapro non parte da solo
<jester-> k0ral: dovrebbe partie in automatico al boot
<jester-> partire*
<k0ral> tutte le volte devo aprire il terminale e dare ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<k0ral> riprovo facendo il logout e rientrando, giusto?
<jester-> k0ral lancialo d amenu internet
<k0ral> ora è già avviato
<k0ral> jester-: e con cartelle condivise
<jester-> k0ral: chiudilo e rilancialo
<k0ral> jester-: mi chiede la password di root e non si avvia quando gliela metto
<k0ral> jester-: si avvia bene solo se scrivo ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<jester-> k0ral: e destro sull'icona-->preferenze-->start dropbox on system boot  spuntato
<k0ral> jester-: dovrei metterlo in qualche posto che carica ad ogni avvio, giusto?
<jester-> k0ral: come lo hai installato
<k0ral> jester-: adesso dalla dash di ubuntu non parte nemmeno
<jester-> da repo o deb da sito
<k0ral> jester-: l'ho installato come consigliato sul sito di dropbox
<k0ral> jester-: cd ~ && wget -O - "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86" | tar xzf -
<k0ral> jester-: cioè...all'inizio l'ho installato dall'ubuntu software center
<jester-> k0ral:  perchè complicarsi la vita quando è nei repo
<k0ral> jester-: poi visto che non si avviava all'avvio l'ho reinstallato con quel comando
<k0ral> jester-: da repository intendi sudo apt-get install dropbox?
<jester-> si
<jester-> o da software center sche sempre la stessa cosa è
<k0ral> jester-: non c'era
<k0ral> jester-: da software center l'ho fatto e non si avviava
<jester-> k0ral: devi apbilitare i repo parteners
<k0ral> jester-: mi chiedeva la password e poi non si avviava
<k0ral> jester-: come?
<k0ral> jester-: sto facendo un update perchè è un'installazione di ubuntu nuova
<jester-> k0ral: a me risulta che funzi a dovere, rinomina le due cartelle nascoste nella home
<k0ral> jester-: sudo apt-get update
<k0ral> jester-: come le devo rinominare?
<jester-> agginugi un .sticass
<k0ral> jester-: ???? .sticazzi??? :)
<k0ral> jester-: non ho capito davvero..:(
<jester-> k0ral: bsta che cambi il nome del file
<jester-> .bak . old .orig
<jester-> .sticass
<k0ral> jester-: mi fai un esempio col comando da dare da terminale?
<jester-> k0ral: usa nautilus e piga control+h per vedere la roba nascosta
<jester-> pigia*
<k0ral> jester-: devo togliere il . dai nomi?
<k0ral> jester-: o rinominarle proprio?
<jester-> k0ral: al nome aggiung un -qualcosa
<jester-> k0ral: trolli?
<k0ral> jester-: trollo???
<k0ral> jester-: sto cercando di capire. il problema è che sono nascoste le cartelle o le lascio nascoste e aggiungo qcosa al nome?
<k0ral> jester-: non ho capito davvero
<k0ral> jester-: cosa devo fare?
<jester-> k0ral: ma hai compilato il sorgente perché prendere il .deb era troppo semplice?
<k0ral> jester-: prima ho provato da ubuntu software center e non si avviava da solo, anzi cliccando sull'icona di dropbox mi chiedeva di inserire la pass e poi non si avviava
<jester-> quindi?
<k0ral> jester-: allora sono andato direttamente sul sito di dropbox e con quei comandi me l'ha installato e avviato come sono abituato a vederlo su windows
<bennina> buongiorno a tutti. mi sa che ho sbragato il mio lettore mp3 pennetta usb in quanto che ora lo inserisco e non accade nulla. ho provato a formattarlo anche da winzozz ma dice che non è possibile completare la formattazione. con gparted lo vede ma dice tutto unallocated e non so come partizionare, extended, primary? ext qualcosa o fat? grazie in anticipo
<k0ral> jester-: adesso però non mi si avvia da solo, devo io manualmente dare ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<jester-> k0ral: sul sito c'è il deb per ubuntu
<jester-> k0ral: e 4: clicca destro sull'icona e poi su preferenze
<k0ral> jester-: è abilitata l'opzione carica all'avvio
<jester-> k0ral:  rinomina la cartella .dropbox in .dropbox.bak
<jester-> chiudilo e riaprilo
<Best__> :O
<bennin> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di una manina con gparted, ho postato prima ma non so come mai sono stata disconnessa, odio fare un doppione ma ho cambiato nick e non so bene come funzioni quindi ripropongo. grazie gra
<OverMe> bennin, falla primary e fat (o ntfs)
<pac> questo comando non funziona su 12.04 è normale?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: che comando?
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: xsetwacom --set "Serial Wacom Tablet eraser" rotate cw
<newbirc> Ciao a tutti, ho dei dubbi circa la cross-compilazione. Vorrei compilare del codice sorgente per una Diskstation Synology con processore Marvell mv6282. Ho seguito la documentazione e, tramite il compilatore che forniscono, riesco a compilare un semplice file .c che funziona perfettamente sulla macchina target. Il problema sorge quando devo compilare il sorgente di un programma scaricato e nello specifico devo lancia
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: che dice l'output?
<newbirc> e il make
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: cannot find device
<glpiana> newbirc, non c'è supporto alla compilazione su questo canale
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: e che dovrebbe fare?
<glpiana> newbirc, prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<newbirc> glpiana: grazie
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: dovrebbe consentire alla penna di adeguarsi alla rotazione dello schermo in un tablet convertibile
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: ma la penna è caricata come modulo?
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: non saprei risponderti c'è un modo per saperlo?
<glpiana> pac, a me sta domanda ricorda qualcosa: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/26/%23ubuntu-it.txt
<glpiana> pac, rileggi cosa ti aveva fatto fare OverMe
<pac> glpiana: grazie ora me la leggo con calma!
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: il modo più immediato è dare lsmod e vedere se vi è un modulo che dal nome ti indica quella penna, in tal caso posta l'output in pastebin e vediamo come è la situazione, oppure segui il suggerimento di glpiana
<glpiana> pac, e segnati le cose che ti vengono consigliate, se no ogni volta che reinstalli sei qui a richiederle
<Joshua^Dunamis> ah apposto
<pac> glpiana: mi sono segnato il comando ma non funziona, probabilmente richiede qualcos'altro
<TaLaDo> glpiana, poi sono riuscito a far funzionare flash
<glpiana> TaLaDo, bene. come?
<glpiana> pac, scrivi nel terminale: xsetwacom list
<TaLaDo> con questo comando  sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<glpiana> !paste | pac
<ubot-it> pac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> TaLaDo, l'avevamo già dato.  quella .so da che pacchetto l'hai presa?
<TaLaDo> dal sito di adobe
<TaLaDo> evidentemente avevo sbagliato qualcosa io
<glpiana> TaLaDo, bah, mi pare l'avessimo fatto pure con quella. ma l'importante è che hai risolto
<TaLaDo> ho tolto tutto ho scaricato dal sito e copiato la libreria ed è partito
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990444/
<glpiana> pac, oki, e tu che comando hai dato?
<pac> glpiana: xsetwacom --set "Serial Wacom Tablet eraser" rotate cw
<glpiana> pac, e perchè non hai provato a fare come ti aveva consigliato OverMe ?
<glpiana> pac, ti ho postato appositamente il log di quel giorno
<fast> giorno
<fast> qualcuno di voi conosce un programma simile a runasdate per linux?
<glpiana> fast, che fa sto programma?
<fast> legge le data del sistema
<glpiana> le data?
<glpiana> la data intendi?
<fast> quando un programma vuole sapere la data utilizza questo programma per leggerla
<glpiana> fast, se intendi la data prova a scrivere date nel terminale.
<fast> runasdate è un programma che fa credere ad un qualsiasi altro programma che la data sia sempre la stessa non so se sono stato chiaro...
<enzotib> !info datefudge
<ubot-it> datefudge (source: datefudge): Fake the system date. In component main, is optional. Version 1.17 (precise), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<enzotib> !info faketime
<ubot-it> faketime (source: faketime): report faked system time to programs. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-1 (precise), package size 19 kB, installed size 108 kB
<enzotib> fast ^^
<mizusan> ciao a tutti
<_Crow_> ciao a tutti
<mizusan> ho aggiornato ubuntu dalla 10.10 alla 11.04 e mi dice che non posso utilizzare unity. Quando provo dal cd anche la 12.04 unity funziona, come mai?
<glpiana> mizusan, che scheda video hai?
<mizusan> ciao glpiana, è intergrata e mi dice che è per quello che non funziona unity, ma perchè da live mi va?
<glpiana> mizusan, tu hai aggiornato a 11.04 e il cd è della 12.04. ci sono sicuramente differenze tra le due versioni
<glpiana> mizusan, per la scheda video dai nel terminale: lspci | grep -i vga
<mizusan> glpiana, ho provato anche la 11.04 da live e mi parte con unity. insomma ci sono tanti che non si trovano ed io che vorrei provare... ora ti "pasto"...
<mizusan> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990494/
<glpiana> mizusan, la intel dovrebbe andare comunque. nel terminale scrivi: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<mizusan> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990496/
<glpiana> mizusan, scrivi: uname -a
<mizusan> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990497/
<glpiana> mizusan, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mizusan> glpiana, il file non esiste...
<glpiana> mizusan, lsmod
<mizusan> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990499/
<glpiana> mizusan, prova a scrivere: unity --replace           e se si impalla tutto ctrl+alt+f1 e poi ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare
<mizusan> glpiana, non si è impallato ma non ha fatto nulla : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990507/
<glpiana> mizusan, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mizusan> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990515/
<glpiana> mizusan, a più tardi
<mizusan> glpiana, grazie a dopo
<enzotib> mizusan, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<mizusan> ciao enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990531/
<enzotib> mizusan, ma se hai intel, perché hai quei pacchetti installati?
<enzotib> mizusan, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-96 nvidia-settings
<richmau5> ehi
<mizusan> enzotib, non so davvero, ma in una precedente occasione li avevo "purgiati" ora riprovo
<richmau5> cerco aiuto
<glpiana> !aiuto | richmau5
<ubot-it> richmau5: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<richmau5> ok
<richmau5> ho provato ieri sera ma nn mi avete dto risposte concrete
<glpiana> richmau5, eri così vago anche ieri sera?
<richmau5> in che senso??
<mizusan> enzotib, fatto e ora riprovo unity --replace?
<enzotib> mizusan, riavvia prima
<glpiana> richmau5, che non hai ancora esposto il problema
<mizusan> ok grazie
<BlueDave2908> Buongiorno a tutti! Sto cercando di installare dei pacchetti "dev"  per bluetooth. Mi servono per utilizzare anyRemote ma sto sperimentando degli errori di conflitto di pacchetti
<BlueDave2908> Qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano ?
<richmau5> allora,ho installato il kernel 3.4,adesso nn mi chiedete dv lo troovato e perche' l'ho ftt
<enzotib> !qualcuno | BlueDave2908
<ubot-it> BlueDave2908: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<richmau5> cmq l'ho fatto
<glpiana> BlueDave2908, mostra gli errori che ottieni, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<richmau5> adesso nn mi ritrovo l'icona della batteria
<glpiana> richmau5, non c'è supporto per software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<BlueDave2908> glpiana, grazie!
<glpiana> !paste | BlueDave2908 per gli errori
<ubot-it> BlueDave2908 per gli errori: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !image | BlueDave2908
<ubot-it> BlueDave2908: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<BlueDave2908> glpiana, grazie ancora :)
<richmau5> vbbbe' cmq mi e' scomparsa l'icona della batteria,l'aspetto di alcuni layout,tipo in firefox,sn in stile win classico,e poi i "liveli" di luminosita' o volume che comparivano quando  regolavo da tastiera,nn si vedono piu',c'e' qualche metodo per risolvero evitando di cambiare kernel????
<glpiana> richmau5, non c'è supporto per software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<glpiana> !chat| richmau5 prova  a chiedere sull'altro canale
<ubot-it> richmau5 prova  a chiedere sull'altro canale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<richmau5> qual'e' altro canale??
<glpiana> richmau5, leggi il messaggio di ubot-it per cortesia
<richmau5> ok
<richmau5> vado
<BlueDave2908> Sto cercando di compilare "anyRemote" quando, incontro l'errore : "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lbluetooth" .  In tal caso, provo ad installare il pacchetto libbluetooth-dev , che mi da questo errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/990542/
<nannes> BlueDave2908: l'hai dato col "sudo" ?
<glpiana> BlueDave2908, prova a rimuovere il pacchetto bluez-devel e poi riprova l'installazione di libbluetooth-dev
<BlueDave2908> nannes, si, eseguito con sudo
<BlueDave2908> glpiana, purtroppo la rimozione di bluez-devel non mi permette di compillare poi "anyRemote" che mi da un errore all'eseguire del commando "make"
<BlueDave2908> ma comunque ho un'idea: magari rimuovere bluez-devel, installare prima libbluetooth-dev e se poi ci sono errori di compilazione, installare di nuovo bluez-devel
<BlueDave2908> provo subito e...aggiorno lo status :)
<richmau5> nnt nn ha funzionato
<d4vey> ciao a tutti.... quanlcuno usa su ubuntu 12.04 gedit con il gedit latex plugin?!
<alo21> ciao a tutti
<alo21> non riesco a modificare la ISO si Ubunru con Ubuntu Customize Kit
<alo21> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<richmau5> mi trovo installati pacchetti che nn riguardano la mia scheda grafica tipo ATI e SiS
<richmau5> li posso togliere
<richmau5> ??
<BlueDave2908> glpiana, grazie infinite! L'idea di rimuovere bluez-devel ha risolto il problema :)
<richmau5> glpiana ci sei??
<richmau5> come posso fa' il downgrade del kernel??
<richmau5> oooo
<richmau5> ci sta' qualcunooo
<richmau5> o no??
<micheg> sulla 12.04?
<richmau5> si'
<micheg> quale kernel gira ora?
<richmau5> 3.4
<micheg> 3.3.4?
<richmau5> penso nn sia ufficiale
<richmau5> non,3.4
<richmau5> vorrei sostituirlo cn l'ultimo stabile il 3.3.6
<micheg> l'hai installato da ppa?
<micheg> all'ora da 3.3.4 a 3.3.6 è un upgrade non un downgrade
<richmau5> ho torvato una guida
<richmau5> nono,ho il 3.4
<glpiana> richmau5, se il kernel precedentemente non è stato rimosso puoi avviarlo al boot del pc
<micheg> ma il 3.4 è sempre in rc
<micheg> se metti kernel non ancora stabili...
<micheg> cmq sia
<micheg> su grub dovresti avere ancora il kernel vecchio no?
<richmau5> al boot del pc nn me lo fa' avvia',perche' prima avevo cercato di rinstalla' il 3.2 official ,ma nn mi compare nessuna schermata di scelta kernel
<Joshua^Dunamis> richmau5: posta il risultato di dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<micheg> alle brutte fai un purge e reinstalli il vecchio
<Joshua^Dunamis> !pastebin | richmau5
<ubot-it> richmau5: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<richmau5> ii  linux-image-3.4.0-1-generic-pae        3.4.0-1.3                               Linux kernel image for version 3.4.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP ii  linux-image-generic-pae                3.4.0.1.1                               Generic Linux kernel image
<Joshua^Dunamis> richmau5: metti in pastebin che è meglio
<richmau5> come??
<glpiana> richmau5, sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<Joshua^Dunamis> richmau5: è spiegato sopra
<Joshua^Dunamis> richmau5: cmq attualmente hai tre versioni del 3.4 segui il consiglio di glpiana
<glpiana> richmau5, poi all'avvio se vedi il menu di grub scegli kernel vecchi e trovi il 3.2.0, se no nvedi il menu di grub, all'avvio del pc premi e tieni prmeuto il tasto shift finchè non appare
<Joshua^Dunamis> richmau5: installerai in quel modo il 3.2
<richmau5> allora un'attimo
<pas_> ciao glpiana ... io da quando ho resettato gnome .. non posso spostare le barre (tramite alt click ) e non riesco ad usare emphaty
<richmau5> allora,vorrei avere il kernel piu' aggiornato
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: come hai resettato gnome?
<pas_> ho rinominato le cartelle .gnome  non riuscivo a vedere l'icono dell'audio
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: che interfaccia stai usando Gnome-shell o Classic
<pas_> Joshua^Dunamis da allora sono iniziati i problemi .. non posso spostare le barre ... (classic)
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: prova un sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-session
<richmau5> qualcuno mi risponde??
<pas_> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> richmau5: ti ha risposto già glpiana oltre a me, fai quanto suggerito da glpiana
<pas_> ok ora disconnetto o riavvio
<richmau5> ma possibile che nn si puo' sapere l'ultimo kernel stabile qual'e'???
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: disconnetti
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: ossia Termina la sessione
<richmau5> ho visto sulla lista ufficiale di kernel linux che l'ultimo stable e' il 3.3.6
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: però prima elimina nuovamente le cartelle .gnome* e anche .config per ogni eventualità
<micheg> certo vai su kernel org
<micheg> e vedi che l'ultimo stabile è il 3.3.6
<pas__> disconnesso ... ma non và
<richmau5> e' vero o no??
<micheg> ma quelle che magari Linus considera stable non è sufficientemente testato, il kernel più stabile è l'ultimo che la tua distro ti mette a disposizione
<richmau5> guardate qua
<Joshua^Dunamis> richmau5: http://www.chimerarevo.com/2012/05/16/rilasciato-il-kernel-linux-3-3-6-novita-e-come-installarlo-su-ubuntu/ resta valido quanto detto da micheg
<richmau5> http://www.kernel.org/
<micheg> anche perché spesso e volentieri le distribuzioni applicano alcune patch al kernel. (non è sempre vero alcune distro non lo fanno, slackware da il kernel vanilla)
<pas__> tranne che per il fatto che linus è un fumetto
<pas__> :-)
<micheg> Linus T.
<micheg> ho scritto la versione che Linus considera stabile non è spesso rodata sulla grande distribuzione
<pas__> :_( sorry
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: è anche il nome di battesimo del creatore del kernel Linux
<pas__> si lo so :-)
<pas__> cmq ho fatto temina sessione ma non è cambiato nulla
<richmau5> ok,cmq se provassi il 3.3.6 penso nn mi dara' problemi cm adesso il 3.4,voi che ne dite??
<d4vey> ciao a tutti.... quanlcuno usa su ubuntu 12.04 gedit con il gedit latex plugin?!
<pas__> joshua^Dunamis un nome più corto no :_)
<Joshua^Dunamis> richmau5: prova e vedi, in ogni caso installa anche quello ufficiale di Ubuntu che ti suggeriva glpiana
<richmau5> ok,ho capito me la dv vede' d asolo
<Joshua^Dunamis> richmau5: se tieni premuto SHIFT al boot di Ubuntu accedi al menù di Grub da dove puoi far partire i vari kernels che hai installato
<Joshua^Dunamis> richmau5: ma se qualcosa va storto e non hai il kernel ufficiale (che funziona) poi le cose si complicano
<pas__> nessuna soluzione?
<micheg> richmau5 ti dico quello che ti ho detto prima il kernel più stabile è l'ultimo che ti da la tua distribuzione
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas__: hai abilitato repositories esterni?
<richmau5> ho scaricato tre pacchetti .deb,solo che nn sono "pae" che cambia??
<micheg> perché ha avuto modo di patcharlo se necessario e di testarlo.
<pas__> mi sembra di si
<pas__> asp controllo
<micheg> il pae permette ai 32 bit di indirizzaare 4 o + giga di ram
<micheg> con un piccolo degrado di performance
<richmau5> quindi a me nn serve visto che ho 2gb
<Joshua^Dunamis> richmau5: esatto
<micheg> se hai 2gb non ti serve.
<richmau5> ok,ma allora
<pas__> ho tutti gli aggiornamenti messi
<richmau5> ,mi ritrovo questi pacchetti,io li installo tutti e 3,e quindi che mi dovrei ritrova'??
<pas__> ci sono 16 aggiornamenti ora li faccio
<Joshua^Dunamis> richmau5: ma non serve installarli tutti e tre a meno che non parli di linux-image e due linux-headers
<richmau5> si' esatto,in .deb
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas__: disabilita i proposed e soprattutto dimmi quali altri repositories hai, posta in pastebin il tuo file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Joshua^Dunamis> richmau5: allora apposto ma segui la guida che trovi qui http://www.chimerarevo.com/2012/05/16/rilasciato-il-kernel-linux-3-3-6-novita-e-come-installarlo-su-ubuntu/
<pas__> comando non valido
<richmau5> si',am nella guida nn uso i pacchetti da me scaricati,o sbaglio??
<micheg> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<pas__> fatto
<micheg> qui mancano un pò le basi...
<pas__> http://pastebin.com/tki3iPSN
<Joshua^Dunamis> micheg: alto che basi
<pas__> non ci avevo pensato gedit
<pas__> ;)
<Joshua^Dunamis> richmau5: forse sono più specificamente validi per Ubuntu... poi fai te amico, qui diamo supporto non indirizziamo la vita altrui ;)
<richmau5> okok,cmq grazie,qundi,dopo aver installato,se riavvio mi trovo il 3.3.6,se funge bn,cm faccio a togliere il 3.4??
<micheg> sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-3.4 linux headers-3
<micheg> .4-generic
<richmau5>  -3???
<micheg> scusa malatastiera
<micheg> dicevo una volta
<pas__> Joshua^Dunamis visto
<richmau5> ok
<richmau5> mo me lo segno
<micheg> senti tutti pacchetti si disistallano nello stesso modo sudo apt-get remove *nome_pacchetto*
<richmau5> cosi' se va bn testo
<richmau5> ma solo l'headers??
<richmau5> nn manca tipo l'image??
<micheg> si tutto image header etc
<micheg> tutti i pacchetti che hai installati relativi a quel kernel
<micheg> sudo apt-get autoremove
<micheg> e poi fai pure un bell'auto remove
<micheg> cosi se hai dipendenze orfane le toglie.
<richmau5> quindi solo headers e poi l'auto remove???
<micheg> però ti chiedo, quali migliorie pensi di trovare in un kernel di due minor version avanti al tuo e privo di patch e test che i mantaner della tua distro fanno?
<micheg> che se ti vai a vedere il changelog a parte alcuni piccolissimi bug fix su kvm fondamentalmente non aggiunge nulla?
<richmau5> bho
<richmau5> cmq cm avvio grub,per curiosista'??
<richmau5> e ma se lo danno per stabile un motivo ci sara'
<micheg> acpi e alcuni problemi sul wifi che erano più fastidiosi che gravi sono stati corretti col 3.2.17, guarda non sto dicendo che il 3.3.6 non serva ad un cazzo, sto dicendo che non introduce novità così eclatanti da volerlo mettere a tutti i costi fino a che la mia distro non lo considera rodato.
<richmau5> cioe' a me da' fastidio che la comunita' di ubuntu nn metta a disposizione questi aggiornamenti,cosi' uno nn ci dv pensa'
<micheg> te li mette quando è il momento
<micheg> scusa mica tutte le mattine stanno a pacchettizzare il kernel perché richmau5 non può vivere con un kernel vecchio di due giorni
<richmau5> okok,nn ti scaldare,ho detto che se linus fa' rilasciare un kernel,e' visto cm ufficiale,basta un po' di tempo per testarlo,verificare che funge e dopo segnalarlo cm update importante
<micheg> se è un update importante non se fixa 3 bug minuscoli su kvm.
<richmau5> ma cmq se l'hanno ftt c'e' un motivo
<micheg> vabbè il mio tostapane ha argomentazioni migliori. se vuoi sempre il pacchetto dell'ultimora ci sono distribuzioni più adatte alle tue esigenze.
<pac> glpiana: prima ho letto il consiglio di Overme, ma l'unica cosa che ha funzionato è il comando che ti ho indicato questa mattina. Il problema è che non viene più preso e la cosa strana sotto open suse funziona.
<nicotano> salve
<richmau5> scusa,adesso da terminale,ha fatto done cn config grub finita,vuol dire che me l'ha messo il 3.3.6??
<pas__> scusate per me nessuna soluzione
<micheg> quale è il tuo problema? la mala configurazione di gnome? non sono un utente di questo ambiente forse non sta tutto sotto .gnome guarda anche sotto .conf
<richmau5> cioe' ho incollato quello del sito,e mi ha iniziato il processo da solo,senza che premessi invio,quindi ha ftt tutto quello che ho scritto o ha scaricato solo i paccheti??
<micheg> senza vedere l'output possiamo solo tirare a indovinare.
<richmau5> ok,lo posto??
<micheg> e poi non siamo su un sms scrivi fatto non ftt per favore. (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiquette)
<micheg> postalo su pastebin
<richmau5> scusa,ma mi si era impallato
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas__: ero assente cmq ho visto il tuo sources.list. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade aggiorniamo tutto e vediamo
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas__: non hai repositories esterni quindi procedi con tranquillità all'aggiornamento
<richmau5> adesso lo posto
<pas__> con tranquillità che significa ? che dovevo stare attento prima di farlo
<richmau5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/990653/
<richmau5> avra' fatto??
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas__: in italiano tranquillità è l'esatto opposto
<pas__> ok 0 installati 0 aggiornati e 0 da rimuovere
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, richmau5 , ho già detto che qui non c'è (e non si da ) supporto su software esterno ai repository
<pas__> sai sono abituato alla tranquillità di windows
<glpiana> non sono stato abbastanza chiaro
<pas__> :-)
<richmau5> ma mi stava a risponde uno
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas__: okkk il sistema è aggiornato. Ora una domanda: entra con Utente Ospite in gnome classic e dimmi se lì funziona tutto
<micheg> si l'ha fatto
<richmau5> ok
<micheg> riavvia e scegli il 3.3.6
<pas__> ok
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, richmau5 , continuate in privato o su #ubuntu-it-chat , ma NON qui
<richmau5> e se nn mi trovo il grub,cm ci accedo??
<Joshua^Dunamis> glpiana: non sto seguendo richmau5, mi ero limitato a segnalare una guida ma capisco bene che non è questo il canale giusto. Pardon
<richmau5> pardon
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, anche la segnalazione di guide non ufficiali non è ammessa in questo canale, come dovresti sapere avendo tu letto per bene le linee guida
<micheg> scusa io non capisco perché non è il canale giusto nel sito c'è scritto supporto e l'aggiornamento di una versione del kernel può interessare anche altri.
<Joshua^Dunamis> glpiana: apposto, recepito ;)
<richmau5> gisutoo
<richmau5> *giusto
<glpiana> micheg, ripeto anche per te che non c'è supporto a sofwtare non rpesente nei repository ufficiali
<micheg> io di fatti stavo cercando di convincerlo a non installare roba non ufficiale comunque chiedo venia.
<glpiana> pac, dopo il comando che aveva funzionato (di cui mi hai postato l'output) che comando hai dato?
<pac> glpiana: nessuno
<glpiana> pac, ridammi l'output di quel comando per cortesia
<enzotib> micheg, richmau5 potete tranquillamente continuare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990664/
<micheg> no no io torno al lavoro ho perso pure troppo tempo. però mi appello a: "Nel caso avessi già aggiunto repository non ufficiali cercheremo comunque di aiutarti o ti consiglieremo i passaggi per eliminarli. " (io di fatti stavo cercando di farlo desistere) chiedo comunque scusa e mi cheto rispettosamente.
<pas_> a rieccomi .. sempre lo stesso problema --- moente
<glpiana> pac, OverMe ti aveva poi scritto questo: prova con: xsetwacom --set "Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen eraser" rotate cw
<pas_> mi è uscita una finestra per segnalare errore interno
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: anche per l'Utente Ospite?
<enzotib> micheg, dove sta scritta quella cosa, per curiosità?
<pas_> si
<micheg> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<micheg> nelle linee guida che avrai sicuramente letto.
<enzotib> :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: okkk allora fai sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Joshua^Dunamis> * sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<richmau5> cioe',qualcuno mi risponde??
<glpiana> pac, e anche questo: <OverMe> xsetwacom --set "Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen stylus" rotate cw
<glpiana> [12:40] <OverMe> xsetwacom --set "Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen touch" rotate cw
<pas_> non c'è nulla da aggiornare
<richmau5> vbbe',torno dopo
<richmau5> e vi voglio trovare tranquilli..
<glpiana> richmau5, se torni con il kernel ufficiale è meglio
<pas_> Joshua^Dunamis mi dice che è tutto aggiornato
<pac> glpiana: scusami lo riprovo?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: dunque ti spiego la situazione. Se il tuo problema fosse stato causato (stranamente) dall'eliminazione delle conf di gnome (tramite le cartelle .gnome* .config ecc), l'Utente Ospite sarebbe comunque immune da tutto questo. Se il problema è presente anche lì c'è qualcosa che non va a livello delle conf del sistema, di qualche pacchetto. Prova sudo dkpg-reconfigure -a poi riavvia ed entra con Utente Ospite. Facci sapere
<glpiana> pac, più avanti, nel log che ti ho postato stamattina, ci sono altri due comandi
<pac> glpiana: come ti dicevo prima non accade nulla
<pas_> ok
<pas_> allora sudo dkpg-reconfigure -a
<pac> glpiana: non ho più quel log :-(
<pas_> errore
<pas_> codice sbaglliato
<glpiana> pac, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/26/%23ubuntu-it.txt
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<pac> glpiana: grazie ora provo subito
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, è una follia quel comando
<glpiana> pas_, fermo
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, gli vuoi far riconfigurare TUTTI i pacchetti?
<pas_> mmm troppo tardi
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, non è che intendevi dpkg --configure -a che configura solo quelli non configurati?
<micheg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-desktop-data
<micheg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-control-center
<micheg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-menus
<micheg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-system-tools
<micheg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<FloodBotIt2> micheg: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<micheg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-session
<glpiana> micheg, si usa pastebin
<micheg> (sorry me li ha messi a capo da se)
<pas_> cmq ora quanto tempo ci vorrà?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: chiudi l'operazione in corso e segui i consigli di micheg
<pas_> per riconfigurare tuttti i pacchetti
<glpiana> micheg, in ogni caso se devi suggerire molti comandi è meglio pastebuin che scrivere tutto su una riga
<pac> glpiana: come temevo anche con questi due comandi esito negativo
<pas_> posso chiudere non è che si impalla tutto
<glpiana> pac, con la precedente versione alla fine eri riuscito a giungere a un risultato?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: se non hai smanettato no
<pas_> ho mandato solo il tuo comando ... quindi interrompo?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: che cosa sta faccendo il termiale?
<pac> glpiana: si ma ho riprovato e il comando funziona solo con open suse
<pas_> è in attesa
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: di che cosa?
<pas_> il cursore lampeggia
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: ma aspetta una tua risposta?
<pas_> no
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: okkk allora attendi che finisce
<pas_> ma non c'è scritto niente
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: cioè dopo il commando non ha scritto più nulla?
<pas_> no
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: postami l'output del tuo terminale
<pac> glpiana: accade una cosa strana ora la penna funziona solo in modalità antioraria
<pac> glpiana: dopo gli ultimi due comandi
<glpiana> pac, riavvia in modo che torni alla normalità (tra la'ltro non so che intendi per modalità antioraria)
<pac> glpiana: ossia questi xsetwacom --set "Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen stylus" rotate cw xsetwacom --set "Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen touch" rotate cw
<pac> glpiana: in a4 rovesciato
<pac> glpiana: ok riavvio
<pac> glpiana: ok tornato normale
<pas_> dovehttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/schermatadel20120516160.png/
<pas_> ecco l'immagine http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/schermatadel20120516160.png/
<pas_> ora è uscito fuori questo
<glpiana> pac, io non so che cosa vuoi ottenere dal comando. andrebbe analizzato il manuale di xsetwacom per capire che opzione dargli
<pas_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/schermatadel20120516160.png/
<pas_> scusa ... ** (accounts-daemon:25165): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.freedesktop.Accounts
<pas_> ed ora questo ** (accounts-daemon:25165): WARNING **: Could not acquire name
<pac> glpiana: ok vedo se riesco a capirci qualcosa
<doubler7> salve
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: okkk lascialo continuare e inviami le varie immagini del terminale
<pas_> ha finito solo quei due messaggi
<pas_> postati sopra
<pas_> scrivo quello di glpiana o di micheg ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: ha finito? Okkk ora prendi le righe di micheg e esegui quelle operazioni. Poi riavvia
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: anzi prima segui quella di glpiana
<pas_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-system-tools
<pas_> mi da
<pas_> Il pacchetto "gnome-system-tools" non è installato e non è disponibile alcuna informazione
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: okkk continua
<doubler7> ho il portatile con installato windows 7, wifislax, e lubuntu ...al momento dell'installazione Wifislax non mi ha rilevato lo spazio disponibile sull'hardisk, e così mi ha riempito la partizione
<doubler7>  dati NTFS di cartelle , senza avviarsi dal grub... come posso riparare?
<doubler7> vorrei recuperare wifislax o perlomeno reinstallarlo in modo esatto...
<doubler7> ho installato la prima volta wifislax, poi vedendo che non partiva ho preparato le partizioni ma reinstallando non parte lo stesso...
<doubler7> tutto questo è successo l'altro giorno...e ora mi ritrovo 2 wifislax nel grub... si può riparare da lubuntu?
<doubler7> grazie
<FloodBotIt2> doubler7: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pas_> ok fatto quelli di micheg ... riavvio
<pas_> o faccio anche quelli di glpiana?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: anche quello di glpiana poi riavvia ed entra come Utente Ospite
<doubler7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/990710/     help
<Joshua^Dunamis> doubler7: non so che sia wifislax
<micheg> una distro forense
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk
<glpiana> doubler7, da lubuntu esegui il ripristino di grub. se sto wifislax o come si chiama viene visto ed elencato prova se parte. se no parte è un problema di wifislax ed esula da questo canale
<micheg> simile a backtrack ma basata su slackware
<glpiana> !grub | doubler7
<ubot-it> doubler7: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<micheg> comunque prova a togliere windows 7 sai quanto spazio libero per le distro linux ;-) però con ubuntu non c'entra nulla.
<glpiana> doubler7, se lubuntu si avvia puoi farlo da lubutnu, andando direattamente ai comandi dopo chroot
<pas_> rieccomi nella sezione ospite con gli stessi problema di prima
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: ma i problemi quali sono?
<pas_> non posso personalizzare la barra...
<pas_> se metto una cosa a tutto schermo
<pas_> la barra di sopra e quella di sotto
<pas_> rimangono sempre visibili
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: hai detto che stai usando gnome classic... con o senza effetti?
<pas_> quindi per es. su youtube non vedo il cursore a che punto si trova ...
<pas_> la barra di sotto è sempre presento se metto awn è sempre presente
<pas_> con effetti
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: cioè un video a tutto schermo di youtube è coperto dalla barra dove si trovano gli spazi di lavoro?
<gab_> ciao a tutti, sono su un pc abbastanza vecchi e con ubuntu 10.10 (penso) e voglio passare alla versione 12.04 lts potete darmi qualche scorciatoia? il pc lo supporterà??
<pas_> si e quella in alto dove c'è applicazioni risorse
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: okkk sto entrando un attimo con gnome classic sul mio pc, magari è un bug e ci stiamo dannando la vita
<doubler7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/990710/ come  pulisco sia la partizione dati ntfs che il grub?
<nicotano> gab_,  quanta ram ? quale prcessore ?
<doubler7> ora sono su lubuntu
<pas_> ti mando una schermata
<pas_> un alternativa a imageshak
<gab_> nicotano:  processore pentium 4 ram 512 (sono i pc di uno spazio giovani dove faccio l'educatore)
<nicotano> gab io consiglio di provare Lubuntu 12.04, è molto valida adesso
<nicotano> vai in sessione live e se ti garba installi
<doubler7> nicotano, puoi darmi una mano?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: confermo la tua situazione anche sul mio computer
<nicotano> doubler7, devi ripristinare GRUB ?
<gab_> concordo ma c'è un modo molto semplice per passare da ubuntu 10.10 a lubuntu 12.04. gli stesi pc hanno anche win  e non vorrei incasinare con le partizioni
<pas_> ha
<pas_> http://tinypic.com/r/234s3m/6
<pas_> quindi non si può fare niente?
<nicotano> gab_, installa sulla stessa / esistente, te lochiede l'installer
<doubler7> nicotano, voglio pulire il grub e togliere cartelle di wifislax dalla partizione ntfs
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas_: sto cercando in LaunchPad se è un bug già segnalato
<nicotano> ! Grub | doubler7 segui la guida
<ubot-it> doubler7 segui la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<doubler7> magari wifislax lo installo con calma in futuro
<gab_> nicotano: ho provato su un altro pc e ho fatto un casino: prima partiizone in cui c'è win e lubuntu 2° partiizone con win e ubuntu
<doubler7> come apro questo file di grub
<doubler7> leafpad /boot/grub/grub.cfg e tolgo le voci che nn mi interessano e salvo?
<doubler7> help
<nicotano> gab_,  come fai ad avere in una stessa partizione windows e ubuntu ? hai forse installato con wubi ?
<gab_> nicotano: penso di si, se intendi da cd
<pas__> allora ho messo la versione senza effetti e pare funzionare
<gab_> nicotano: e nel momento della partiizone penso di aver sbagliato
<pas__> mi è uscito che c'è un problema con il pc ...
<nicotano> gab_, è possibile vedere una schermata di sudo fdisk -l lanciato del tuo ubuntu nstallato ?
<gab_> nicotano: adesso sono su un altro pc non quello incasinato, tornando a questo c'è un modo di passare da ubuntu 10.10 non più supportato a lubuntu 12.04
<gab_> nicotano:  da terminale??
<nicotano> gab_, non puoi fare avanzamento diretto, conviene installare ex novo
<pas__> allora confermo che ubuntu classic senza effetti funziona
<gab_> nicotano:  allora preparo un cd e lo faccio passo per passo come si fa nelle prime installazioni?
<pas__> ora altro problema .. non mi funziona più emphaty non carica i contatti
<nicotano> gab_, salva da qualche parte i dati importanti che hai nella home
<gab_> qui si può concellare tutto
<nicotano> gab_, su lubuntu mi sembra c'è pidgin che funzia,  io l'ho sul eeepc
<gab_> nicotano:  per fare cosa pidding??
<gab_> nicotano: pidgin**
<nicotano> gab_, l'installer di Lubuntu è uguale
<pas__> gab_ leggi in privato
<nicotano> pidgin chat e messaggistica
<pas__> Joshua^Dunamis ci sei
<Best__> beh...
<Best__> possiamo procedere alla chiusura.. ^__^
<Best__> ci si legge domani ragà
<Best__> Ciaoo ragaSSSuoli!
<Best__> click!
<enzotib> uhm
<glpiana> ola
<Alexander01> salve a tutti
<Alexander01> scusate dove trovo l'utility chrootsh su cpanel?
<enzotib> eh?
<Alexander01> ci deve essere un problema con cron
<enzotib> parole in libertà?
<Alexander01> execl: couldn't exec `/opt/psa/bin/chrootsh'
<enzotib> Alexander01, i pacchetti dei repo ufficiali non mettono roba in /opt
<enzotib> quindi è roba che hai installato tu in altro modo
<enzotib> (tranne Adobe Reader)
<Alexander01> ok, grazie enzotib
<Alexander01> e come posso trovarla questa utility
<Alexander01> per vedere il path
<Alexander01> ho provato con grep -l chrootsh
<Alexander01> ma mi si pianta e non trova nulla
<enzotib> Alexander01, io ancora non ho capito di che parli
<enzotib> !enter | Alexander01
<ubot-it> Alexander01: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Alexander01> ok, grazie per le dritte e scusatemi per quale errore
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas__: rieccomi, non c'era alcun bug segnalato, in tal caso ti conviene segnalarlo direttamente nel tracker di gnome qui è una lista, cerca la tua situazione e nel caso segnalala https://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=gnome-session
<Joshua^Dunamis> pas__: magari proprio come wishlist cioè cosa da aggiungere, non so se è un'impostazione di gnome 3.4 a sto punto
<Alexander01> enzotib dicevo che ho un problema con chroot.sh che secondo me non è stato collegato in modo corretto al cron dopo la migrazione pa parallel a cpanel
<enzotib> Alexander01, continuo a brancolare nel buio
<enzotib> scendi su questa terra
<Alexander01> allora riparto dall'inizio. Ho lanciato cron da cpanel dando come comand wget -r http://.......cron.php. Ebbene il cron non si avvia e mi da il seguente errore: execl: couldn't exec `/opt/psa/bin/chrootsh' execl: No such file or directory
<enzotib> Alexander01, partendo dalle basi: cosa cavolo è cpanel?
<enzotib> Alexander01, anzi, mi chiedo, stiamo parlando di ubuntu, vero?
<Alexander01> ops, allora mi sa di aver sbagliato canale...mi potete segnalare dove posso parlare di cpanel, se non chiedo troppo?
<glpiana> Alexander01, ci dicessi cos'è...
<Joshua^Dunamis> Alexander01: che cos'è cpanel?
 * enzotib comincia a essere sospettoso
<Alexander01> certo, ecco di che si tratta: http://docs.cpanel.net/twiki/bin/view/11_30/CpanelDocs/WebHome
<Joshua^Dunamis> Alexander01: e tu lo hai installato su Ubuntu? In pratica è un'interfaccia grafica per il server?
<Alexander01> esatto
<glpiana> Alexander01, non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository
<Joshua^Dunamis> Alexander01: come detto da glpiana ... su Ubuntu c'è secpanel tra i repositories ma non so se fa al caso tuo
<Alexander01> ah ok, io volevo risolvere per ora con cpanel e poi magari provare anche altro. Il fatto è che l'utility chroot.sh sembra non essere collegata. Nello specifico ecco il problema per capirci bene: http://blog.serverbuddies.com/tag/shell/
<glpiana> Alexander01, cosa non hai capito del fatto che qui non c'è supporto su software esterno?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Alexander01: non puoi parlarne qua, al massimo in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alexander01> ah ok, scusate allora, davvero gentili per le indicazioni
<Joshua^Dunamis> Alexander01: di nulla, entra nell'altro canale e in bocca al lupo
<Alexander01> certo, grazie Joshua, poi vi farò sapere se riesco a risolvere ;)
<d4vey> Ci riprovo... qualcuno di voi usa gedit + gedit latex plugin?
<enzotib> d4vey, no, lyx o texmaker
<Joshua^Dunamis> d4vey: io no
<Alexander01> nemmeno io
<d4vey> ok nulla.. grazie comunque :D gedit nella 12.04 ha un comportamento strano...
<enzotib> mi aspetto le risposte degli altri 44 utenti del canale
<glpiana> ok, io no
<d4vey> Però vi chiedo comunque, in gedit se salvate un file piuttosto corposo... nel mmento in cui salvate, ik "focus" salta dalla riga sulla quale lavorate ad un'altra casuale?!
<enzotib> d4vey, ti diro, uso gedit solo occasionalmente, per cose più "corpose" uso vim o emacs
<d4vey> enzotib, ok, nulla.. grazie comunque! Dovrò mettermici anche io su vim mi sa -.-
<enzotib> d4vey, ti consiglio vivamente di usare un editor dedicato come texmaker o simili, per scrivere in latex
<d4vey> enzotib, fino ad ora ho provato solo con lyx, e non mi permette di fare proprio TUTTO... e nel momento in cui devo modificare il codice latex a mano devo dapprima esportarlo e poi, tornare ad una versione utilizzabile con lyx è cosa ardua...
<d4vey> anche se devo ammettere che non ci sono stato per giornate intere a provare
<enzotib> d4vey, allora usa texmaker, o kile, o texworks, e ce se sono altri. C'è anche geany che è un editor/ide eccezionale che sicuramente avrà qualcosa di specifico anche per latex
<enzotib> una ricerca con apt-cache mi dà anche gummi, latexila, winefish
<d4vey> enzotib, proverò! geany non l'avevo mai sentito ...
<Bender> Salve, il mio computer non ne vuole sapere di entrare in stand-by
<Bender> Ho toccato l'opzione per rimuovere la password dopo la sospensione, ma anche riattivandola ormai non va in sospensione: si spegne lo schermo, ma poi ritorna al desktop come se fosse appena stato riattivato
<jester-> Bender: hai impostato in risparmio energia?
<Bender> hmmm non credo ora controllo
<Bender> Sospendere quando inattivo per: "non sospendere" e l'altra opzione è "quando la batteria è presente"
<jester-> Bender: cambia il non sospendere
<Bender> jester- era quello
<Bender> jester-, grazie :)
<grish> https://gist.github.com/2712350, aiutino?
<filo1234> grish: che c'entra arch?
<grish> filo1234: è il SO su cui sto lavorando, virtualizzato da ubuntu
<filo1234> grish: si ma non ha nulla  ache fare con ubuntu dunque
<filo1234> se è arch è arch
<grish> filo1234: apparentemente no. Credo che Xorg sia uguale in ambedue
<filo1234> grish: si ma qui sei OT
<filo1234> chiedi su #archlinux.it
<filo1234> grish: ancora meglio su #xorg
<grish> filo1234: filo1234  grazie
<sandrinux> ciao a tutti. vorrei creare uno screencast. ho installato recordmydesktop ma non riesco a fargli registrare l'audio. nelle impostazioni di rmd c'è come ingresso audio "DEFAULT" ma non registra niente, come faccio per dirgli di prendere l'audio dal microfono frontale integrato nel notebook? Grazie.
<Joshua^Dunamis> sandrinux: ma il microfono collegato funziona in altri programmi? Hai fatto il test dell'audio?
<nannes> Ciauu
<richmau5> salve
<sandrinux> scusa Joshua^Dunamis devo staccarmi per un po'. Grazie comunque della risposta, dopo faccio qualche altra prova e mi rifaccio vivo
<richmau5> joshua
<richmau5> posso??
<DD3my> buonasera
<superman_86> ciao ragazzi, se faccio sudo apt-get dist-upgrade vorrebbe installare il kernel 3.2.0-24, conviene installarlo oppure no?
<superman_86> ciao ragazzi, se faccio sudo apt-get dist-upgrade vorrebbe installare il kernel 3.2.0-24, conviene installarlo oppure no?
<richmau5> ehi
<superman_86> qualcuno può rispondermi?
<richmau5> eh,anche a me
<vadoacaso> Buona sera,
<vadoacaso> Io vorrei rispondere a superman_86, ma temo di non avere le competenze idonee. Posso solo dire che io ho fatto l'aggiornamento tramite gestore di pacchetti, e non è che funzioni gran che bene.
<superman_86> vadoacaso perchè?
<vadoacaso> Perché non sempre si avvia l' interfaccia grafica,
<richmau5> scusate ma che e' successo??
<superman_86> allora per ora mi tengo il kernel di default?
<vadoacaso> e altri problemi con i programmi che tendono a funzionare a "singhiozzo".
<richmau5> ma che cosa sul kernel??
<superman_86> richmau5 : si parla del kernel inserito nei repository
<vadoacaso> Se è per lavoro, forse è meglio che senti anche altri giudizi.
<Mambo> Ciao a tutti
<richmau5> spiegati meglio
<vadoacaso> Io ho usato quello che mi è stato proposto dal gestore pacchetti.
<richmau5> cioe' avete installato un nuovo kernel??
<Mambo> Sono inesperto nel campo dei pc,comunque ho un pc portatile con installato ubuntu,e 2 settimane fa ho deciso di installare windows7...quando finisce e sarebbe pronto per l'utilizo non funzionano ne mouse e ne la tastiera
<Mambo> l'unico modo e collegarci una mouse usb
<richmau5> bhe' mambo
<richmau5> su linux o win nn funzionano??
<Mambo> su linux funzionano
<Mambo> ma per far funzionarle su windows
<richmau5> a potrebbereo essere semplicemente i driver
<Mambo> devo collegare u nmouse usb e andare nelle impostazioni a disattivare e riattivare le 2 periferiche
<richmau5> provvedi ad aggiornarli,di piu' nn so' dirti
<filo1234> Mambo: chiedi su windos
<Mambo> potrebbero essere quelli,ma non so come aggiornali
<filo1234> #windows
<filo1234> Mambo: non ha nulla a che fare con Ubuntu
<vadoacaso> richmau5, fatto il passaggio da ubuntu 11.04 a 12.04.
<Mambo> grazie ora provo
<richmau5> ah,e che kernel ti ha messo??
<richmau5> usa qualche programma per i driver tipo driver easy
<Mambo> scusa ma non lo so,non so niente di ubuntu :(
<superman_86> ciao filo1234 sapresti spiegarmi se conviene fare l'apt-get dist-upgrade?
<richmau5> te li trova lui
<filo1234> superman_86: se cisono aggiornamenti è sempre bene farli, se un kernel nuovo  non funziona, o da problemi  come può capitare, basta usare il precedente
<filo1234> superman_86: fai gli aggiornamenti normali che ti vengono proposti
<superman_86> filo1234 in che modo?
<richmau5> vi posso spiegare la mia situazione??
<filo1234> superman_86: cosa in che modo?
<superman_86> per aggiornamenti intendi solo apt-get update?
<filo1234> upgrade
<filo1234> update aggiorna solo la lista
<selinux> aiuto..non so piu cosa inventarmi non riesco ad usare ubuntu in 3d,quando accedo lo schermo va in "out of range", in 2d funziona..
<superman_86> filo1234 intendevo dire, non conviene fare l'avanzamento di versione con dist-upgrade?
<Mambo> Raga ma la chat windows è in inglese...
<filo1234> superman_86: ma che versione hai ora?
<jester-> selinux: che scheda grafica hai
<richmau5> selinux forse e' la tua scheda video
<richmau5> usi unity???
<filo1234> !chat | Mambo
<ubot-it> Mambo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<superman_86> la versione di default filo2134
<filo1234> superman_86: non ho capito...la versione di default di cosa? che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<Mambo> e questo che significherebbe?
<filo1234> Mambo: che sei off topic qui
<filo1234> Mambo: e che qui si da assistenza per problemi tecnici specifici di ubuntu
<Mambo> si ho capito,ma non mi mandi in windows in inglese...
<selinux> una nvidea 7025 mi sembra ho installato i driver post relase che funzionano meglio..credo il problema sia qualcosa legato a compiz perche al primo accesso mi dice che si è chiuso inaspettatamente..
<filo1234> Mambo: non è colpa mia se il canale di windows è in inglese
<filo1234> e non è un problema che riguarda questo canale
<Mambo> è colpa di ubuntu...
<filo1234> !irc | Mambo
<ubot-it> Mambo: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<filo1234> Mambo: non usarlo
<Mambo> Infatti è quello che sto dicendo,ma se sei così becero da non capire.
<jester-> !compizreset | selinux
<ubot-it> selinux: per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<jester-> !unityreset | selinux
<ubot-it> selinux: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<filo1234> Mambo: se hai problemi con windows non è un problema atytinente a questo canale
<filo1234> e basta
<superman_86> filo1234 ho la versione che ho installato dal cd..
<Mambo> Ma porca puttana ti sto dicendo che è ubuntu che mi ha dato problemi!
<filo1234> superman_86: si ma quale!! ce ne sono 40 versioni
<richmau5> nn penso mambo
<jester-> Mambo: che centra winzoz con ubuntu
<richmau5> tu prima avevi solo ubuntu giusto??
<superman_86> filo1234, dimmi con che comando posso vederla
<filo1234> superman_86: lsb_release -a
<selinux> il reset unity lo avevo gia fatto ma nulla adesso ho fatto gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1..un secondo che vi dico..
<superman_86> filo1234 con quel comando non mi dice la versione del kernel
<filo1234> -.-
<richmau5> c'e' qualcuno che mi puo' da' supporto
<filo1234> superman_86: non mi interessa la versione del kernel
<richmau5> ??
<filo1234> ti sto chiedendo che versione di ubuntu hai
<jester-> filo1234: sempre che ubuntu sia
<filo1234> richmau5: se non chiedi mi sembra difficile
<richmau5> ok,allora....
<superman_86> ah scusa.. filo1234 è pangolin
<superman_86> jester- perchè non dovrebbe essere ubuntu :O
<jester-> <filo1234> superman_86: lsb_release -a
<filo1234> superman_86: uhm fai sudo apt-get upgrade
<filo1234> e bostik
<jester-> superman_86: tutti le mint vengono a rompere gli agnisdei qui
<carlo> buona sera a tutti, ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu, la 12.04-dvd-amd64 come faccio ad installarla tramite chiavetta usb? Utilizzo Win 7
<superman_86> filo1234 perchè dovrei fare upgrade?
<JK_> Salve a tutti!!
<filo1234> -.-
<superman_86> jester- non ho mint
<filo1234> superman_86: ma mi prendi in giro?
<JK_> carlo: vuoi installarla boot o togliere windows?
<filo1234> superman_86: per aggiornare i pacchetti forse?
<superman_86> no filo1234 è che forse non ci capiamo.. ti avevo chiesto conviene fare l'avanzamento di versione con apt-get dist-upgrade?
<filo1234> ma avanzamento di versione di cosa?
<carlo> voglio fare un dual boot
<filo1234> se sei gia su pangolin
<richmau5> ho installato il kernel 3.4,ma ho qualche problema:l'icona della batteria e' scomparsa,alcuni layout di finestre sono tipo win classico, quando premevo i tasti di volume adesso nn mi compare piu' l'indicatore e nn si controllano tramite tastiera,ho pensato di mettere un kernel stabile il 3.3.6,solo che l'ho installato ma nn so' cm vedere il grub per avviare il 3.3.6 e togliere il 3.4
<filo1234> mica ti capisco
<superman_86> filo1234 se do quel comando mi dice che potrebbe isntallare un altro kernel
<filo1234> ti sto dicendo di fare semplicemente gli aggiornamenti proposti
<jester-> carlo: <superman_86> no filo1
<JK_> carlo: devi spegnere il pc, entrare nel bios e avviare la chiavetta...
<JK_> carlo: sei capace di entrare nel bios?
<jester-> richmau5: mo hai rotto con la storia kernel 3.4
<richmau5> e lo so',ma dv risolve
<filo1234> superman_86: eh e io ti ho detto che se te lo propone fallo, nel caso poi non dovesse funzionare o dare problemi, il kerne nuovo, usi il precedente, che rimane sempre
<superman_86> filo1234 come faccio poi a usare il kernel precedente
<richmau5> poi ho notato,al riavvio deopo aver installato il 3.3.6,ho visot nel monitor di sistema che uso la 12.10
<richmau5> impossibilie
<carlo> no vabbè ma il problema mio non è il fare il boot da usb, il mio problema è creare la chiavetta......cioè creare il una specie di live cd utilizzando però la chiavetta
<filo1234> superman_86: scegliendolo dalla lista al grub
<selinux> niente da fare...si è bloccato ancora..e si è ciuso inaspettatamente compiz..
<JK_> carlo: utilizza unetbootin
<superman_86> filo1234, ma poi vengono cancellati automaticamente quelli in più? almeno così mi sembra
<filo1234> carlo: cerca unetbootin
<filo1234> superman_86: ti ho detto di no
<filo1234> se non li cancelli tu rimangono sempre
<JK_> carlo: installalo da qui...http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ poi scrivi la iso nella chiavetta!
<carlo> adesso lo cerco
<carlo> grazie
<JK_> carlo: niente!
<superman_86> filo1234 voi l'avete provato?
<filo1234> si io provo tutto
<filo1234> superman_86: ma non abbiamo tutti lo stesso HW
<superman_86> filo1234 lo so.. è che volevo sapere se comporta dei problemi quel comando in generale
<superman_86> jester- perchè hai bannato
<jester-> perchè trollava da ieri
<filo1234> no in generale non comporta problemi, se non hai repo fasulli o i proposed abilitati
<selinux> dopo diverse flesciate del monitor mi appare la schermata normale di unity senza barre perchè sono"fuori dallo schermo" ma se provo ad aprire delle fineste funzionano ma sono senza la barra in alto..quella che crea compiz giusto?
<AAAAAALEX> ciao a tutti
<AAAAAALEX> ragazzi ho appena creato un USB ubuntu 12.04 con unetbootin su un hackintosh
<jester-> causa ttrolls del menga il canale è in +q, quindi se volete postare registratevi
<nannes> lol
<jester-> ma che gente
<AAAAAAALEX> :D
<AAAAAAALEX> adesso riesco a postare
<AAAAAAALEX> :D
<superman_86> penso di essere loggato adesso filo1234 ci sei?
<superman_86> filo2134 perdona la mia ignoranza, cosa intendi per repo fasulli e proposed abilitati?
<superman_86> jester- scusami, potresti rispondere a quello che avevo chiesto prima?
<nannes> superman_86: vuol dire repo che non fungono...  Ma cos'è che devi fare?
<nannes> io non l'ho ancora capito scusa..
<superman_86> nennes non so se dare dist-upgrade
<filo1234> superman_86: vuol dire repository aggiunti ( non ufficiali )
<filo1234> superman_86: ancora con sto dist-upgrade
<filo1234> superman_86: ti ho gia detto di dare semplicemente upgrade
<filo1234> !repository | superman_86  ( per quanto riguarda un chiarimento sui repository )
<ubot-it> superman_86  ( per quanto riguarda un chiarimento sui repository ): Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<filo1234> superman_86: non vedo motivo di usare un dist-upgrade al posto di un upgrade
<filo1234> o lasciare semplicemente fare gli aggiornamenti quando li propone il sistema
<superman_86> filo1234 io ho qualche repo aggiunto
<filo1234> superman_86: e gia non va bene...ma poi ripeto, non capisco perchè sei fissato con questo dist-upgrade
<superman_86> filo1234 perchè pensavo potesse migliorare la gestione dei driver proprietari
<filo1234> superman_86: nonsense
<filo1234> superman_86: 1 se sono driver proprietari, non vedo in che modo, quelli del kernel aggiornato possano influire
<superman_86> filo1234 ho capito. lascio tutto com'è. e do solo l'upgrade
<filo1234> superman_86: ma ti ha proposto aggiornamenti il sistema?
<superman_86> filo1234 no, ho dato io quel comando
<enttrer> A belli!!
<superman_86> ragazzi, come disattivo gli effetti video?
<enzotib> superman_86, che sessione usi?
<superman_86> gnome classic
<superman_86> e se è possibile, mi piacerebbe conoscere il metodo per attivare l'accelerazione 3d con i driver open. ieri ho smanettato un casino, ma non ci sono riuscito
<superman_86> enzotib uso gnome classic con i driver proprietari ahimè
<enzotib> superman_86, devi fare login e scegliere "GNOME Classic (No effects)"
<superman_86> grazie enzotib, non pensavo fosse così semplice
<superman_86> enzotib, sai rispondere all'altra mia domanda: c'è un modo per attivare l'accelarazione 3d senza driver proprietari?
<enzotib> superman_86, non credo (di saper rispondere), ma dimmi che scheda hai
<superman_86> ati hd5650
<enzotib> superman_86, bah, mi pare che le ati orami funzionano bene senza mettere cose esterne
<enzotib> ma potrei sbagliarmi
<superman_86> enzotib definisci "cose esterne"
<enzotib> superman_86, cose non prese dai repo
<superman_86> enzotib ad esempio?
<enzotib> superman_86, i driver presi dal sito del costruttore sono "cose esterne"
<superman_86> enzotib io ho installato jdownloader, skype e le icone faenza da repo esterni.. però non sono soddisfatto della fluidità degli effetti video
<superman_86> enzotib ho installato i driver da "driver aggiuntivi" quindi dai repo
<AAAAAAALEX> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> superman_86, non saprei
<superman_86> magari con la sessione no effects migliora qualcosa enzotib
<AAAAAAALEX> ragazzi vorrei provare ununtu 12.04 ma dopo aver creato l'USB con unetbootin su un hackintosh,cerco di avviare dall USB ma mi dice sistema operativo inesistente
<superman_86> <AAAAAAALEX> quel nick mi sa di gobbo :)
<superman_86> <AAAAAAALEX>  ci sarà stato un problema nella creazione del botloader
<micheg> forse unetbootbin su un hackintosh funziona male, fallo da una macchina linux oppure vai di dd
<AAAAAAALEX> asd se ti riferisci ai AAAAAA
<AAAAAAALEX> è perché gioco a cod 4
<AAAAAAALEX> e a cercare
<AAAAAAALEX> pcw
<AAAAAAALEX> vai sempre
<AAAAAAALEX> in chat
<FloodBotIt2> AAAAAAALEX: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<AAAAAAALEX> è per essere in cima
<AAAAAAALEX> ma se provo a fare un DVD?
<enzotib> !enter | AAAAAAALEX
<ubot-it> AAAAAAALEX: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> AAAAAAALEX: non hai un cd?
<AAAAAAALEX> si ma vedo che l'iso a più di 700
<AAAAAAALEX> mb
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> AAAAAAALEX: è 698 da quello che vedo io
<AAAAAAALEX> la versione 64bit?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> AAAAAAALEX: sono fate apposta
<AAAAAAALEX> 732.213.248 bytes (732,2 MB on disk)
<AAAAAAALEX> boh
<filo1234> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<AAAAAAALEX> aspetta..le versioni a 64 bit vanno solo su CPU amd?
<AAAAAAALEX> ho sbaglio
<AAAAAAALEX> o*
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> cpu 64bit
<micheg> sono per cpu x86-64, quindi un sacco di amd e un sacco di intel, tutti i nuovi i* sono 64bit
<micheg> e pure alcuni atom, i core due duo, molti pentium dual core t*, etc..
<micheg> per quanto riguarda gli amd: i phenom, i turion64 gli atlhon 64 gli opteron e alcuni sempron
<enzotib> che memoria
<filo1234> tutto...basta che la sia una cpu 64bit
<AAAAAAALEX> si l'unica cosa che non capivo era se la vers 64 bit va anche sui intel visto che ce stritto 64BIT-AMD
<micheg> ma nella mia esperienza se non hai almeno 6 giga di ram, la 32bit funziona meglio, se hai 4gb puoi usare tranquillamente il pae con overhead minimo.
<AAAAAAALEX> ho un 2500k con 8gb d ram
<micheg> nella wiki è spiegato bene: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<AAAAAAALEX> si infatti leggendo meglio vedo che ce anche il xeon core 2 nella lista :D
<AAAAAAALEX> quindi anche Intel
<micheg> senti al tempo phoronix aveva fatto diversi test, mediamente sugli 8gb mi pare di ricordare che la 64bit si comportava un pò meglio, ma anche la performance della 32 col pae non erano da buttare.
<AAAAAAALEX> mancano 2 min e ho scaricato l'iso :D
<sandrinux> ciao Joshua^Dunamis , ho poi risolto col microfono in recordmydesktop. a forza di smanettare tra alsamixer, pavucontrol e ammenicoli vari, adesso funziona :-)
<Joshua^Dunamis> ragazzi uno strano fenomeno, stasera cambiando sfondo della Scrivania, mi accorgo che lightdm aveva ripristinato lo sfondo di default sul mio account. E non c'è verso. Qualsiasi sfondo metto, lightdm non lo imposta più. La cosa più strana e che l'altro utente (normale) che ho creato per un amico, ha lo sfondo personale ancora attivo se lo seleziono su lightdm. Cosa può essere accaduto e come risolvere sto piccolo fastidio?
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-17
<BetaBrain> giorno gente
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<TaLaDo> buon giorno, mi sapete dire cosa può essere successo?  http://imagebin.org/212671   grazie
<glpiana> TaLaDo, cosa dovrebbe essere successo? sta installando un programma
<TaLaDo> glpiana, si ma se noti i pacchetti sono ripetuti
<glpiana> boh, non ci avevo fatto caso
<glpiana> TaLaDo, avrai smanazzato i repository
<TaLaDo> cioè?
<glpiana> !veggenti | TaLaDo
<ubot-it> TaLaDo: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<TaLaDo> si ok ma come faccio a verificare
<glpiana> TaLaDo, intanto aspetta che finisca di installare gparted
<TaLaDo> ha già fatto
<Ab3L> prossima volta apt-get :)
<glpiana> TaLaDo, chiudi software center e nel terminale dai: sudo dpkg-reconfigure software-center
<glpiana> TaLaDo, poi riavvia il pc e vedi se la cosa si ripresenta
<TaLaDo> ok
<linuss> buongiorno a tutti
<linuss> ho un problema con il plugin flash, quando vado a vedere i video su youutube, vedo tutti i colori sballati, cioè il rosso tende al blu e di conseguenza vedo le persone con la faccia blu, come risolvo?
<jester-> linuss: non sei l'unico
<linuss> miiiiiiiiiiiiii e come si risolve?
<jester-> e non si sa perchè non lo fa a tutti
<Odo> linuss, hai provato a vedere se con un video non di internet lo fa uguale?
<Odo> linuss, un dvd per esempio
<linuss> con i video normali va
<linuss> bene
<Odo> linuss, sei sicuro?
<linuss> premetto che il problema si è presentato solo dopo aver provato ad installare un plugin che mi consentiva di esportare i video in hd su openshot
<Odo> linuss, e hai provato  a rimuovere il plugin?
<jester-> linuss: lo fa sia con firefox che con chrome?
<linuss> si, ma siccome ho seguito una guida che mi ha fatto fare una marea di operazioni dal terminale, ora non riesco a capire come tornare indietro
<linuss> si con tutti e due i browser
<linuss> se non erro si tratta del plugin x264
<TaLaDo> glpiana, ok tornato alla normalità ti ringrazio
<linuss> mi chiedevo se esesite un modo per porre rimedio al mio errore, non vorrei formattare, per l'ennesima volta in un mese
<Best`> Buongiorno!
<jester-> linuss: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<Odo> linuss, mi incolli il risultato di: dpkg -l libx264-116
<Odo> linuss, ok non avevo visto jester- ti ha incollato una possibile soluzione, guarda prima li cosa dicono
<linuss> ok più tardi ci provo....per il momento grazie raga........ ^_^
<bounty> salve a tutti
<pac_> ciao
<bounty> ho un problema con una scheda grafica nvidia geforce4 mx4000 agp e ubuntu 12.04
<bounty> premetto ke da quello ke ho potuto capire è un problema risaputo cosi ho installato prima la versione 11 e o poi aggiornato da li
<bounty> ora funziona tutto , bene ma i video vanno a scatti
<bounty> e la risoluzione dello schermo nn riesco ad impostarla oltre 1024
<bounty> maneggiando un pò cn varie guide installando i drivers-current di nvidia mi sa ke ho peggiorato
<bounty> nessuno ke mi aiuta ?
<Best`> bounty, fai così
<Best`> prova a riproporlo fra qualche ora
<Best`> o meglio nel pomeriggio->serata
<Best`> magari a quest'ora sono tutit impegnati fra lavoro e quant'altro
<bounty> eh devo consegnarlo stas il pc
<Best`> vedrai che ti aiuteranno
<Best`> allora
<Best`> devi "googlare"
<pac_> in scaricati ho un file tar.bz2 gia' estratto ma che non riesco ad installare. Consigli?
<Best`> o sperare che sul forumn qualcuno ti aiuti :(
<bounty> il canale chat internazionale di ubuntu ?
<bounty> me la cavo in inglese , mi verrebbe anke + semplice :)
<Best`> hai provato a farti dare la lista dei chan dal client irc?
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, vorrei informazioni / una guida per creare un .img per montare un sistema loop su un android mobile
<lusuhard> qualcuno conosce una guida a cui indirizzarmi?
<pac_> questo comando dovrebbe risolvere tutti i miei problemi sudo add-apt-repository ppa: khnz; sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get-y install fjbtndrv ma restituisce questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992054/ sbaglio qualcosa?
<OverMe> pac_, e dove l'hai trovato 'sto coso?
<pac_> OverMe: aspetta
<pac_> OverMe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1116103
<OverMe> non mi pare ci sia scritto quello
<pac_> OverMe: e in fondo dice che funziona sulla mis stessa macchina
<OverMe> copia bene almeno
<pac_> OverMe: no! :-(
<OverMe> no cosa?
<pac_> OverMe: ho copiato male sudo add-apt-repository ppa: khnz; sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get-y install fjbtndrv
<OverMe> già, molto male. ci sono almeno 3 errori
<pac_> OverMe: no per delusione però se dici che ho copiato male
<pac_> OverMe: le virgole?
<OverMe> ppa: khnz <- spazio
<OverMe> update, <-- virgola
<pac_> OverMe: e li non ci arrivo
<OverMe>  apt-get-y <--- spazio
<pac_> OverMe: mi dispiace le virgole c'ero arrivato ma il resto no
<pac_> OverMe: comunque ho provato a dre singolarmente i comandi il risultato è lo stesso
<OverMe> ma non puoi fare copia-incolla? sei da un altro pc?
<pac_> OverMe: no sono sullo stesso
<OverMe> allora copia-incolla
<pac_> OverMe: ho dato il primo comando Error: need a repository as argument
<OverMe> fai vedere che hai scritto
<pac_> OverMe: sudo add-apt-repository ppa: khnz
<OverMe> eddaje
<pac_> OverMe: ma se tolgo lo spazio mi toglie i due punti
<OverMe> ?!?!
<OverMe> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:khnz
<OverMe> un po' di spirito di osservazione
<OverMe> comunque ripeto, fai copia-incolla ed eviti di sbagliare
<pac_> OverMe: ma sul terminale toglieva i due punti
<OverMe> o_O
<pac_> OverMe: il secondo comando me lo ha preso mi consigli di riperterlo ora che ha preso pure il primo
<OverMe> direi
<pac_> OverMe: grazie ora do il terzo togliendo lo spazio tra ?
<OverMe> aggiungendo lo spazio
<pac_> OverMe: cosi sudo apt-get -y install fjbtndrv
<OverMe> si
<pac_> OverMe: se va ti faccio un monumento che fiori gradisci? :-)
<pac_> OverMe: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto fjbtndrv
<OverMe> metti nel pastebin tutto quello che hai fatto
<pac_> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992083/
<OverMe> questo non è tutto
<OverMe> per tutto intendo dall'inizio
<pac_> OverMe: arriva
<pac_> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992084/
<OverMe> pac_, il repo che hai aggiunto non ha i pacchetti per precise
<pac_> OverMe: va bene?
<OverMe> pac_, il repo che hai aggiunto non ha i pacchetti per precise
<pac_> OverMe: quindi rifaccio tutto sulla 11.10?
<OverMe> pac_, non saprei, decidi tu
<pac_> OverMe: ok grazie buona giornata
<Best`> ragazzi installo un'attimo KVirc.. torno subito ;)
<Ab3L> Best|2: metti un avatar
<Best|2> ahhaha
<Best|2> giusto -___
<Best|2> -___-
<Best|2> non vedo bene i caratteri *__*
<Best|2> riproviamo
<Best|2> rieccomi :)
<enzotib> ragassuoli, per cortesia, queste cose fatele in -chat
<Best|2> Ab3L: come si riduce ad icontray questo Kvirc?
<Best|2> :)
<Ingandrea> Salve a tutti!
<ingamedeo> Salve a tutti !
<ingamedeo> !ciao | Ingandrea
<ubot-it> Ingandrea: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Ingandrea> ubot-it: Ciao!! Grazie!!
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Ciao!! Grazie!!'
<Best`> pardon.. :O
<ingamedeo> Ingandrea,  ubot-it  NON è un utente !!! E' il bot del canale .... LOL
<Ingandrea> Ingamedeo: perdon!!
<ingamedeo> Ingandrea, xD
<glpiana> ci diamo un taglio?
<ingamedeo> glpiana, OK, sorry
<Ingandrea> glpiana: scusa
<ben__> buongiorno maghi dell'ubuntu, ho un pc piuttosto datato che però funziona molto bene tranne quando attacco un browser (opera, firefox o chromium). in quel momento inizia ad andare a scatti, si pianta e la ventola frulla all'impazzata. nel system manager ho visto che la cpu2 è molto alta e che la memoria è usata quasi x 3/4. c'è un modo per migliorare questa cosa? grazie in anticipo
<Ingandrea> Io ho un problema con unetbootin, prima di installare ubuntu...avevo scaricato la iso e il programma unetbootin, senza wubi...volevo mettere la iso su usb...ma l'ho scritta sul disco c...così ogni volta che avvio il computer mi esce da scegliere tra windows 7 o unetbootin....se faccio unetbootin mi si avvia la live di ubuntu....come posso fare per rimuoverlo? Grazie in anticipo!
<carlo> ciao a tutti, ieri sera ho installato mediante chiavetta usb l'ultima versione di ubuntu. L'ho installata in modo da avere il dual boot, cioè da una parte win7 e dall'altra ubuntu.
<carlo> il problema è che se tolgo la chiavetta usb (utilizzata per installare ubuntu) quando accendo il pc mi parte in automatico win7 senza chiedere nulla
<carlo> mentre se tengo la chiavetta inserita mi esce il grub e mi fa scegliere......
<carlo> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> carlo, dove hai installato il grub?
<carlo> non l'ho installato, in teoria non dovrebbe installarsi da solo?
<cristian_c> carlo, sì, ma controlla dov'è installato
<carlo> come faccio a controllare?
<carlo> p.s. penso non sia installato, il grup parte da chiavetta! :(
<carlo> *grub
<cristian_c> carlo, nel filesystem di ubuntu, tramite file manager ad esempio
<carlo> mi guideresti che sono un novello di ubuntu e non ci capisci nulla?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> carlo, su quale partizione sei in questo momento?
<carlo> sono su ubuntu
<cristian_c> carlo, innanzitutto apri il file manager
<carlo> si c'è un disco chiamato filesystem
<cristian_c> carlo, controlla in /etc/default
<carlo> c'è un file chiamato grub
<carlo> all'interno c'è questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992198/
<cristian_c> carlo, posta sudo fdisk -l
<carlo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992206/
<cristian_c> carlo, cos'è aaaa?
<carlo> probabilmente l'ho scitto io mentre lo incollavo.......
<cristian_c> carlo, puoi postare boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<carlo> non esiste
<cristian_c> carlo, posta ls /boot
<glpiana> carlo, grub è evidentemente installato sulla chiavetta, cosa che giustifica il comportamento al grub
<cristian_c> glpiana, però il file di configurazione è sulla partizione di ubuntu
<glpiana> cristian_c, ok, ma che te ne fai del file di configurazione? se con la chiavetta inserita vede tutti i sistemi vuol dire che è a posto
<carlo> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992218/
<glpiana> carlo, ora sei collegato dalla tua installazione su harddisk?
<cristian_c> carlo, la cartella grub è presente in /boot
<carlo> glpiana, si, cioè non credo di essere sul live cd.....ci sono tutti i programmi, ho il mio nome utente che ho scelto durante l'installazione.
<glpiana> carlo, ok. nel terminale scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> carlo, metti l'output su pastebin
<cristian_c> glpiana, l'ha già postato
<carlo> cristian_c si si c'è la cartella grub
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992206/
<glpiana> cristian_c, grazie
<cristian_c> carlo, e in grub non c'è il file grub.cfg?
<glpiana> carlo, se vuoi che grub stia sul disco rigido e non sulla usb scrivi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> carlo, poi scrivi: sudo update-grub          e metti su pastebin quello che esce
<carlo> cristian_c, si si c'è il file grub.cfg
<cristian_c> mmmhhhh
<glpiana> cristian_c, la presenza dei file di grub non assicurano che grub sia nell'mbr del disco rigido
<carlo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992224/
<cristian_c> glpiana, dici che sta nell'mbr di sdb?
<glpiana> carlo, riavvia senza chiavetta e vedi che fa
<glpiana> cristian_c, per forza, altrimenti non apparirebbe solo in presenza di sdb
<carlo> ook
<carlo> riavvio, a dopo!
<carlo_> rieccomi, è partito senza usb!!1 :))
<carlo_> grazie!!!
<Guest54268> p.s. ancora 2 cosette vorrei sapere
<bounty> una domanda semplice
<carlo> come si fa ada installare google chrome?
<bounty> vai sul sito carlo
<bounty> scarica la versione x linux
<bounty> se lo fai dal software center meglio
<cristian_c> carlo, chromium non va bene?
<bounty> basta ke scrivi chrome sulla ricerca
<carlo> si ma il file che mi da da scarocare con cosa lo apro? è .deb
<glpiana> carlo, ci clicchi due vole e apre software center per installarlo.
<bounty> lo apri in automatico
<glpiana> carlo, comunque qui non troverai supporto per chrome come per qualsiasi software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<bounty> il deb x ubuntu è un pò come .exe x windows
<glpiana> bounty, non usare abbreviazioni per cortesia
<bounty> intendi per la "x" ? sorry
<cristian_c> carlo, ti consiglio chromium, è la stessa cosa
<carlo> come mai?
<bounty> come mai cosa carlo ?
<cristian_c> carlo, chromium è la versione libera di chromium
<cristian_c> *di chrme
<cristian_c> **di chrome
<bounty> carlo chromium è la versione nativa di chrome , è nata prima per linux e dopo è stata implementata per windows
<carlo> ma ha le stesse funzioni?
<carlo> cosa migliora?
<bounty> identiche anche il webstore
<glpiana> carlo, chrome ha flash incorporato, chromium usa quello che installi per gli altri browser, tipo firefox
<bounty> posso fare una domanda un pò meno semplice ?
<glpiana> !chiedi | bounty
<ubot-it> bounty: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<bounty> devo installare un pc che ha la scheda nvidia geforce4 mx4000 , AGP provando ad installare la 12.04 nn prosegue l'installazione si blocca , cosi ho deciso d installare prima la 11 e poi upgrade alla 12
<glpiana> 11.04 o 11.10?
<bounty> 11.10
<glpiana> bounty, il cd alternate della 12.04 l'hai provato?
<bounty> ora il pc funziona , solamente che i video vanno a scatti
<bounty> in effetti non so nemmeno cosa sia la versione alternate
<glpiana> bounty, non avevo capito che già avevi fatto l'avanzamento. che driver stai usando?
<bounty> allora in precedenza ho usato i driver nativi che il sistema stess aveva rilevato , solo che nei drivers aggiuntivi non rilevava nulla , nonostante questo il monitor lo rilevava alla giusta risoluzione
<glpiana> usava i nouveau. quindi che hai fatto?
<bounty> dopo ho provato ad installare le rep nvidia con sh ... -current .. dopo averle installate e riavviato nn mi rileva nemmeno + la risoluzione oltre 1024
<glpiana> bounty, e probabilmente neanche li stava usando. li hai rimossi?
<bounty> controllando sul sito nvidia ho visto che i drivers compatibili con quel chipset sono la versione 96 solamente
<bounty> quindi si ho provato a rimuoverli ed installare la versione corretta , in pratica mi dice ke sn danneggiati , e nn può installarli
<glpiana> bounty, ma prendendoli dal sito o dai repository?
<bounty> con sh ogni volta ke lancio mi die ke è aperto x
<glpiana> bounty, per favore, ste k!
<glpiana> bounty, ma per provare i 96 per quale motivo non hai usato quelli dei repository? che poi se il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi non te li propone vuol dire che non c'è compatibilità
<glpiana> bounty, dammi l'output del comando lspci | grep -i vga
<cristian_c> credo VGA maiuscolo, è case-sensitive
<cristian_c> ah, -i
<glpiana> cristian_c, per favore, leggi bene il comando. c'è l'opzione -i
<glpiana> ecco
<cristian_c> ho letto dopo
<cristian_c> glpiana, grazie :)
<pac_> in questo comando cw sta per che cosa xsetwacom --set "Serial Wacom Tablet eraser" rotate cw
<glpiana> pac_, immagino che dopo un rotate voglia dire clockwise
<pac_> glpiana: grazie quindi non c'entra niente con l'orientamento
<bounty> lo avevo immaginato scusa glp accedo dal pc in questione ora sono con un'altro
<glpiana> pac_, clockwise significa "in senso orario" per cui vedi tu se c'entra o meno con l'orientamento. sempre che quel cw voglia dire clockwise
<pac_> glpiana: benissimo quindi ci saranno alte sigle per altri orientamenti che tu possa immaginare
<glpiana> pac_, dal manuale: Rotate none|half|cw|ccw
<pac_> glpiana: ho risolto molto con questi sudo add-apt-repository ppa:khnz; sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get -y install fjbtndrv ma  non so perché non accetta questo xsetwacom --set "Serial Wacom Tablet eraser" rotate cw
<glpiana> pac_, non lo accetta e che ti risponde?
<pac_> glpiana:aspetta
<pac_> glpiana: Cannot find device 'Serial Wacom Tablet eraser'
<glpiana> pac_, devi modificare il nome della periferica con quello che esce dal comando di ieri
<pac_> glpiana: c'entra il kernel secondo te
<pac_> glpiana: e chi se lo ricorda più quel comando
<glpiana> pac_, prova con xsetwacom list
<pac_> glpiana: Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen stylus	id: 17	type: STYLUS     Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen eraser	id: 18	type: ERASER     Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen touch	id: 19	type: TOUCH
<glpiana> pac_, devi usare uno di quei tre nomi al posto di Serial Wacom Tablet eraser
<pac_> glpiana: ok ci provo
<cristian_c> Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen eraser
<cristian_c> però non si capisce a quale id appartiene
<pac_> cristian_c: grazie tra virgolette
<cristian_c> non era meglio usare pastebin?
<cristian_c> ok, id 18
<pac_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992267/
<glpiana> pac_, xsetwacom --set " Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen eraser" rotate cw
<bounty1> eccomi , gpl mi posteresti il comando lbci x la scheda video ?
<pac_> glpiana: Cannot find device
<pac_> cristian_c: dicevi a me
<glpiana> <glpiana> bounty, dammi l'output del comando lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> pac_, fa vedere cosa hai scritto
<bounty1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ciao scusami potresti aiutarmi con la condivisione samba? ho impostato le porte del firewall correttamente, ma con firewall alzato non mi funziona
<pac_> glpiana: pasquale@pasquale-LIFEBOOK-T900:~$ xsetwacom --set " Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen eraser" rotate cw Cannot find device ' Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen eraser'.
<glpiana> jackiechan0, non uso firewall e non ho mai configurato samba
<cristian_c> pac_, c'è uno spazio di troppo
<jackiechan0> glpiana> non usi firewall ?!?!
<glpiana> jackiechan0, no
<glpiana> cristian_c, vero, ho scritto male io. pac_ xsetwacom --set "Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen eraser" rotate cw
<cristian_c> pac_, digita il comando correttamente, io esco
<pac_> cristian_c: sistemato ma la penna è ancora speculare
<glpiana> pac_, prova acambiare con gli altri due device elencati da list
<pac_> glpiana: ho dato il comamdo giusto e non c'è nessun output
<cristian_c> pac_, eh, ma l'eraser non era proprio il device della penna
<pac_> glpiana: ok
<cristian_c> ?
<pac_> cristian_c: non saprei
<glpiana> !paste | bounty1
<ubot-it> bounty1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ah, c'era anche stylus, forse eraser è la gomma della penna
<bounty1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/992271/
<glpiana> bounty1, un secondo
<bounty1> ok intanto ti posto anche il risultato se tento dalle repository ..nvidia-96 da terminale
<glpiana> bounty1, scrivi nel terminale X -version
<bounty1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/992280/
<glpiana> bounty1, metti su apastebin quel che esce
<pac__> glpiana: ho provato i tre comandi ma niente al terzo premetto sul tasto della rotazione dello schermo questo è diventato nero e ho dovuto resettare
<pac__> glpiana: premendo
<glpiana> pac__, io non so aiutarti nello specifico, non ho apparecchi come il tuo su cui fare prove. quello che potevo fare (e che già aveva fatto tempo fa OverMe ) era idnicarti i nomi delle tue periferiche
<bounty1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/992287/
<pac__> glpiana: lo so e posso immaginare le tue difficoltà ma posso immagina. Ma perché non c'è una distro specifica senza dover impazzire in quella maniera
<glpiana> bounty1, X.Org X Server 1.11.3  mentre la descrizione dei driver nvidia dice Added support for X.Org xserver 1.10.per cui non so se compatibile
<glpiana> bounty1, ma su 11.10 che driver usavi?
<bounty1> gl niente , ho installato la 11.10 solo x installare la 12 quindi nn ho controllato nemmeno i driver
<glpiana> bounty1, quando hai effettuato l'avanzamento?
<bounty1> niente io nn ho installato niente dopo l'avanzamento lo schermo si vedeva alla giusta risoluzione
<glpiana> bounty1, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> bounty1, quando temrina: sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> torno tra breve
<bounty1> ma aprendo un video mi sono accorto che andava a scatti per questo mi è sorto il problema , altrimenti il sistema và bene , o meglio andava , ora nemmeno la risoluzione è + corretta
<pac__> rischio qualcosa con questo comando for i in {1..50}; do sudo xsetwacom --get $i all; done
<jackiechan0> Can i have help about samba? It doesn't works with the firewall on the right ports are opened
<bounty1> glp fatto
<bounty1> nn è cambiato nulla , cosa devo fare?
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> bounty1, hai già riavviato dopo quei comandi?
<bounty1> no
<glpiana> bounty1, riavvia e torna qui
<bounty1> rieccomi fatto
<glpiana> bounty1, vai su driver aggiuntivi e vedi se dice qualcosa
<glpiana> bounty1, vabbè, devo andare
<glpiana> ciao
<bounty1> grazie glpiana ma non abbiamo risolto il resto di niente
<bounty1> qualcuno sà come risolvere il problema ?
<bounty1> #join ubuntu
<lelamal> bounty1: /join #ubuntu
<doubler7> enzotib: come creo un lanciatore per firefox in lubuntu?
<doubler7> buonasera
<bounty> sera doubler
<Best`> ragazzi passo in chiusura, ci si legge domani. Ciaoo!
<enzotib> doubler7, tasto destro sul desktop: crea nuovo... shortcut
<enzotib> doubler7, oppure fai a mano
<doubler7> enzotib: è lubuntu
<doubler7> 11.10
<enzotib> doubler7, e non c'è quello che ho detto?
<doubler7> enzotib: c'è crea nuovo file vuoto o cartella
<enzotib> doubler7, dove lo vuoi mettere questo lanciatore?
<doubler7> enzotib:  scrivania
<enzotib> doubler7, cp /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop ~/Scrivania
<doubler7> enzotib: non va
<enzotib> doubler7, cioè?
<doubler7> non esce nesuna icona
<enzotib> doubler7, cioè non appare niente?
<doubler7> no
<enzotib> doubler7, pgrep -fl pcmanfm
<doubler7> 1467 pcmanfm --desktop --profile lubuntu
<enzotib> doubler7, killall pcmanfm && pcmanfm --desktop --profile lubuntu & disown
<enzotib> doubler7, aspe'
<enzotib> doubler7, ok, va bene senza l'ultima parola (disown)
<doubler7> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
<doubler7> UDISK SI !!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBotIt2> doubler7: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<doubler7> ????
<enzotib> doubler7, ?
<doubler7> mi è uscito quello
<enzotib> doubler7, quello cosa? cerca di essere più chiaro
<doubler7> quelle parole
<doubler7> oo u disk si
<enzotib> doubler7, boh, non ti seguo
<doubler7> la distro è deft 7 basata su lubuntu
<enzotib> mavaffanbene
<OverMe> -.-
<doubler7> sono uscite quelle parole a quel comando:  ohhh u disk sii!!!
<doubler7> che ho detto di male
<robertoubuntu> finalmente
<enzotib> doubler7, che qui non si dà supporto a distro derivate
<doubler7> ahh scusami
<doubler7> nemme no lubuntu se lo installo  più tardi?
<doubler7> scusatemi...reinstallo ubuntu...
<Amigo_> salve a tutti
<Amigo_> qualcuno può indicarmi un modo per togliere lo splash screen in avvio? (quite splash tolto ma niente da fare)
<naxil> ciao a tutti
<naxil> c'e' qualcuno ^?
<naxil> avrei na domandina
<naxil> come faccio ad avere i privilegi da sudo anche con i programmi a finestra?
<naxil> perche devo impostare manualmente gli ip da network manager ma non mi fa premere su apply dopo aver cambiato gli ip
<OverMe> naxil, se non ti fa premere apply vuol dire che hai sbagliato o dimenticato qualche ip
<Ryccardo> "gksu" o "ksudo"
<naxil> ma come imposto il su?
<naxil> per non scrivere mille volte sudo e la pass?
<Ryccardo> se non vuoi scrivere millemila volte la pass alzi il timeout o la cavi completamente da sudoers, ma quella è un'altra storia
<naxil> overme.. io voglio collegare la xbox al pc e su windows funziona.. cioe' mi fa accedere via ftp e via web
<naxil> ryccardo un'altra cosa
<naxil> ho devkitpro sy g;
<naxil> ma su ubuntu e' /media/xbox
<naxil> come metto su bashrc?
<naxil> perche proprio non prende la "path"
<Ryccardo> dovrebbe essere `echo 'export PATH="$PATH:/media/xbox"' >> ~/.profile`
<bounty1> chi mi aiuta , ho questo problema : http://imagebin.org/212716
<naxil> ma allore e' su .profile che devo mettere le path non su barsh?
<naxil> e poi sto segno ~ come lo faccio?
<Ryccardo> naxil: il .profile è generico, il .bashrc solo per bash ;)
<Ryccardo> su una tastiera italiana non apple, ~ = ALTGRAFF+ì
<OverMe> bounty1, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<naxil> ryccardo
<naxil> che differenza c'e' tra bash profile?
<naxil> cosa e' il bash?
<Ryccardo> … ci sono varie shell
<Ryccardo> le ultime versioni di bash hanno un prompt simile a "Shigeki:~ Riki$"
<Ryccardo> col comando `ps` lo vedi di sicuro
<naxil> scusa.. ma io che shell uso?
<naxil> quando faccio terminale?
<Ryccardo> appunto, col ps lo capisci di sicuro
<Ryccardo> ma 10 € che usi bash o sh ;)
<naxil> 10? cosa?
<naxil> ho ubuntu 10.04
<OverMe> ae
<naxil> ciao overme
<bounty1> over mi dice che non esiste la directory
<OverMe> bounty1, fai vedere che hai scritto
<OverMe> bounty1, e non ti inventare il mio nick, premi tab per completarlo
<bounty1> OverMe cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: File o directory non esistente
<OverMe> bounty1, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<naxil> ragazzi io ho una a350 ati
<naxil> ho messo i fglrx
<naxil> ma mi dice che non supporta.. ma nel sito dice di si..
<bounty1> OverMe:  sudo nvidia-xconfig  WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<OverMe> bounty1, ok, ridai il comando di prima e metti nel pastebin
<rara> salve a tutti! ho un problemino con l'audio di ubuntu! è da una settimana che cerco guide per configurarlo guardando anche sui forum ma niente! Ho provato di tutto e continuo a non capire perchè non sento nessun suono, potete darmi una mano?? magari ho sbagliato qualcosa! Grazie!!
<bounty1> OverMe: quale ?
<Gigi72> Buonasera volevo un info è possibile installare 4k video downloader da terminale? se si che comando devo dare?
<rara> a si volevo anche aggiungere, ho un impianto surround 5.1 con scheda audio Sound Blaster Audigy e digitando sul terminale alsamixer mi rileva la scheda quindi fin qui non ci sono problemi, ho provato tutti i tipi di settaggi ma nulla!
<Ryccardo> Gigi72: se lo trovavi in synaptic o equivalenti, sicuramente -- prova `apt-cache search 4k` o simili
<Gigi72> ho jolicloud
<bounty1> OverMe: faccio una premessa dalle informazioni che ho raccolto in giro , la scheda video in questione è compatibile solo con i driver nvidia-96 , con i current nn và
<Ryccardo> Gigi72: beh, bisogna vedere se esiste il package o no
<naxil> ma ragazzi perche le ati non hanno i driver?
<Gigi72> ora controllo....
<rara> nessuno riesce a darmi una mano con l'audio?
<Gigi72> dimmi rara
<OverMe> bounty1, e adesso che driver hai installato?
<bounty1> rara dovresti fare prima una visita audiometrica :)
<bounty1> OverMe: da sh nvidia-currenty
<bounty1> OverMe: da sh nvidia-current
<rara> grazie Gigi72! comunque acome ho scritto poco fa ho provato tutti i tipi di settaggi per il mio impianto surround 5.1 configurandolo anche su alsamixer ma continuo a non sentire nessun suono! :(
<OverMe> bounty1, e il gestore driver non ti proponeva il 96?
<Gigi72> che s.o hai?
<bounty1> OverMe: se provo ad installare la nvidia-96 mi esce :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992588/
<rara> ho ubuntu 12.04
<OverMe> bounty1, apt-cache policy xorg-video-abi-10
<bounty1> OverMe: il gestore drivers aggiuntivi diceva che non vi era alcun drivers
<naxil> ragazzi ma i catalyst hanno varie versioni?
<bounty1> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992591/
<naxil> o una sola?
<naxil> perche la mia scheda e' a350
<Gigi72> Ah allora non posso esserti d'aiuto Rara mi disp ma non l'ho ancora provato :p
<naxil> perche non posso installare i driver dedicati?
<OverMe> bounty1, apt-cache policy nvidia-96
<rara> comunque anche se faccio impostazioni --> Audio e imposto Surround analogico 5.1 output quando faccio il test altoparlanti non esce nessun suono!
<rara> a ho capito va bhe grazie comunque Gigi72 ;)
<bounty1> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992597/
<Gigi72> rara:http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=522869 Controlla qui
<rara> ok adesso provo ;)
<rara> no ninete ho provato ma è tutto a posto!!
<OverMe> bounty1, pare essere un bug già segnalato
<bounty1> menomale che la 12 lts doveva essere la versione perfetta :(
<bounty1> a questo punto installerei una versione precedente , che mi consigliate , la 10.04 o la 11.10 ?
<Ryccardo> bounty1: prova ad installare alsa-oss, su debian mi è servito per far andare vlc
<bounty> Ryccardo: come lo installo ?
<Ryccardo> aptitude, apt-get, synaptic, kpackage… c'è una bella scelta ;)
<bounty> Ryccardo: ma di cosa si tratta ?
<Ryccardo> crea un'interfaccia OSS (/dev/audio e simili) che in realtà manda l'audio ad ALSA
<Ryccardo> poi in vlc devi comunque impostare ALSA, ma senza non mi vedeva la scheda audio…
<naxil> ciao torno dopo da xchat... cmq se mi considerater..
<bounty> Ryccardo:a me a cosa servirebbe ? x la scheda video ?
<Ryccardo> nooooo, è per l'audio
<Ryccardo> bounty: scusami, tutta questa storia era per rara…
<bounty> Ryccardo: mi pareva strano
<bounty> io cmq ora vorrei installare una versione compatibile x la mia scheda , a questo punto installo la 10.04 o la 11.10 ?
<Ab3L> raga, continua ad uscire un messaggio d'errore per le email imap. mi si sconnette sempre il conto, richiede la password, poi crasha il demone. a ripetizione. questo se avvio ktorrent nel pankolino
<Ab3L> potete confermarmi il bug? purtroppo io non posso segnalarlo, poiché mi viene detto che le info sono insufficienti.
<dimitri> salve, ubuntu 12.04 64bit   qualcuno sa come installare winff e relativi codec ?
<giordano> Salve a tutti/e, ho terminato di istallare ubuntu 12.04, vorrei sapere se posso avere la classica schermata di ubuntu 10.04. Grazie
<jester-> giordano: classica sarebbe?
<FrankRock74> ciao a tutti
<FrankRock74> una domandina
<FrankRock74> per togliere lo screensaver da Pangolin ho dovuto installare il pacchetto degli screensaver
<giordano> la bellissima riga con applicazioni eccc.
<jester-> giordano: intendi l'ambiente grafico che ti ritrovi cun una barra laterale?
<bungas> solo stronzi loggati? Che fenomeni!!! Cosi si stabilisce un bel dialogo fra gli utenti di ubuntu
<bungas> bravi incoraggiate la comunita
<bungas> idioti sempre presenti vedo
<weltall> XD
<giordano_> intendevo prima che diventasse unity,
<jester-> giordano_: devi installare gnome-session-fallback e poi settare gnome classic alla finestra di login cliccando il circolino accanto  dove metti la pass
<linuss> buonasera ragazzi
<linuss> ho un problema con il plugin flash, nello specifico, vedo le persone blu...è normale?
<linuss> ho un problema con il plugin flash, nello specifico, vedo le persone blu...è normale?
<linuss> ragazzi
<jester-> linuss: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<gabriele93> buonasera
<gabriele93> piccola informazione...quali driver video conviene installere? quelli scaricati dal sito della casa produttrice o quelli "raccomandati" da ubuntu?
<motz> salve, mi è successa una cosa stranissima. Ho riavviato il computer ed è scomparso tutto il contenuto del mio utente. Il desktop è vuoto. Che fine possono aver fatto tutti i miei file? Sono sotto ubuntu 12.04 ?
<gabriele93> motz, può essere che hai cambiato DE?
<motz> gabriele93, che cosa significa?
<motz> gabriele93, se do find /home/ -name myfile, dovrebbe trovarlo vero?
<gabriele93> motz,  il desktop environment è il tuo ambiente grafico
<motz> gabriele93, intendi dire, uno di quei quattro quadrati?
<gabriele93> motz, lo puoi cambiare andando su termina sessione
<Ryccardo> motz: pignoleria -- -name è case sensitive, -iname non lo è
<gabriele93> motz, e cliccando sull'ingranaggio che spunta accanto al tuo nome
<gabriele93> motz, magari è stato cambiato e non lo sai
<Ryccardo> gabriele93: sento puzza di GDM ;)
<motz> Ryccardo, sì, ma se do find / -iname myfile , dovrebbe trovarlo a prescindere dall'utente e dall'environment o no?
<Ryccardo> motz: sì
<motz> Ryccardo, e invece non trova niente
<gabriele93> Ryccardo, GDM?
<Ryccardo> motz: mmh, prova con sudo (nel caso fossero i permessi)
<motz> sì, già fatto
<Ryccardo> gabriele93: gnome display manager -- il login grafico :)
<motz> l'ho dato da root
<gabriele93> Ryccardo, si, può essere..
<motz> cosa?
<Ryccardo> al 90% dei casi se cambi sessione lo fai da gdm, un motivo in più per cui non lo uso :D
<motz> Ryccardo, sì, lo faccio da gdm e allora? quali sono i rischi?
<gabriele93> Ryccardo, tu che usi?
<Ryccardo> gabriele93: login manuale + startx (nei pochi casi in cui mi fa comodo la GUI, su un 800MHz tutto conta)
<Ryccardo> motz: nessuno, anzi credo sia il modo più comodo
<gabriele93> Ryccardo, ahah eccerto
<motz> ma non sapete dirmi cosa può essere successo?
<Ryccardo> se davvero find non aiuta probabilmente è stato eliminato, direi di guardare un po' in giro con `ls` nel caso sia stato rinominato ma immagino…
<motz> assurdo
<motz> mi ha svuotato completamente tutta la cartella del mio utente
<jester-> motz: da sola non si è svuotata la cartella, sicuro che non ci siano piu i dati?
<motz> jester-, sicurissimo
<jester-> motz: stento a credere
<motz> jester-, anche io
<jester-> motz: hai la home seprata?
<jester-> separata
<motz> jester-, non ricordo quali siano le partizioni
<Ryccardo> se è impostato per essere multipartizione lo vedrai in /etc/fstab
<jester-> motz: riesci ad aprire un terminale?
<Ryccardo> per vedere se ADESSO è attiva `mount` o `df`
<jester-> Ryccardo: temo proprio che abbia taroccato fstab
<Ryccardo> jester-: eh, ma dice di avere ancora la sua home
<jester-> non c'è senso che gli si sia svuotata cosi
<rich46> scusate,qual'e' il kernel della 12.04???
<rich46> cm lo installo??
<moz__> jester-, mi chiedevi delle partizioni
<moz__> jester-, df non rileva una partizione home
<moz__> jester-, ma non ricordo se esiste
<Ryccardo> quindi o è monopartizione o non è montata
<jester-> moz__: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> metti nel pastebin
<moz__> jester-, http://pastebin.com/tPxTu225
<carlo> ciao a tutti.....volevo sapere come faccio a registrarmi a questo canale in modo da potermi connettere sempre?
<enzotib> !registrazione | carlo
<ubot-it> carlo: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<enzotib> rich46, domanda alquanto bizzarra, non ce l'hai già installato il kernel?
<rich46> mi serve saperlo,grz
<rich46> lo dv installare
<rich46> e cm accedo al grub???
<jester-> moz__: hai una solo linx quindi con / e home non separata
<jester-> moz__: posta anche ls /home
<enzotib> rich46, linux-image-3.2.0-24-gen versione 3.2.0-24.37
<carlo> enzotib, ma questo comando http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992950/ lo devo scrivere qui? e lo devo scrivere come nell'esempio?
<rich46> generic,o generic pae??
<enzotib> rich46, se parli per monosillabi conntici sonanon capisco
<moz__> jester-, c'e' un utente solo: moz
<enzotib> rich46, se parli per monosillabi con*nntici sonanon capiscono
<enzotib> vabbuò
<rich46> nel terminale cm dv scrivere??
<jester-> moz__: fai una prova scrivi nel terminale: sudo touch /forcefsck e riavvia che si fa lo scandisk
<enzotib> carlo, lo devi scrivere qui, o in un altra finestra del client, meglio la finestra server, così se sbagli nessuno vede la password
<moz__> jester-, ok, lo faccio ma non subito
<enzotib> rich46, cm dv?
<rich46> come devo scrivere sul terminale per installarlo,e come tolgo quello attuale??,cioe' come accedo alGRUB all'avvio???
<carlo> mi è uscito "No such nick/channel: "
<dimitri> sera,   qualcuno sa come installare ffmpeg e winff con relativi codec nella versione 64 bit 12.04
<enzotib> rich46, il grub non c'entra, l'installazione del kernel si occupa anche di aggiornare grub
<enzotib> rich46, dpkg -l | grep linux-image, su pastebin
<jester-> dimitri: come si installano tutti i pacchetti da repo
<enzotib> dimitri, sono entrambi nei repo
<carlo> enzotib, mi esce la scritta No such nick/channel:
<enzotib> carlo, quando?
<carlo> quando vado a scrivere la stringa per registrarmi....
<enzotib> carlo, nickserv non devi modificarlo, è il nome dell'utente/servizio che deve ricevere il messaggio
<dimitri> jester-, certo ma... nella 12.04 non fungono i codec (cosa che già era sbagliata nella 11.10) il prob è che la procedura per 11.10 non va bene su 12.04 chiedevo se qualcuno sapeva cosa fare
<enzotib> dimitri, ok, forse dovevi essere più chiaro nella domanda, io non so rispondere
<carlo> enzotib, e dove lo metto il nick che scelgo?
<dimitri> enzotib, se li installo funziona winff ma se fai una qualsiasi conversione video ti spara una serie di errori
<enzotib> carlo, è il tuo nick attuale
<jester-> dimitri: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg winff
<jester-> dimitri: se poi non fungono non conosco rimedi
<rich46> nn mi chiedere cm ho quel kernel....
<rich46> http://paste.ubuntu.com/992963/
<enzotib> !chi | rich46
<ubot-it> rich46: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<rich46> ok
<enzotib> ah rich46 tu sei sempre quello del 3.4?
<enzotib> rich46, ma usi ubuntu, sì?
<rich46> si'
<dimitri> mi da un errore su libxvid vedi qui : http://paste.ubuntu.com/992967/
<enzotib> rich46, cat /etc/issue
<rich46> che devo fare??
<rich46> enzotib
<carlo90> enzotib, mi esce questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992970/
<jester-> dimitri: facendo?
<enzotib> carlo90, mica ci hai messo le parentesi angolari?
<dimitri> jester-, ho preso in winff un file mkv e gli ho detto di convertirlo in avi con xvid
<enzotib> rich46, ti ho scritto un comando da dare, hai letto?
<dimitri> esce il terminale e quello è l'output
<rich46> enzo tib,Ubuntu quantal (development branch) \n \l non mi chiedere come...
<carlo90> enzotib, si
<carlo90> altrimenti mi dava errore di sintassi
<carlo90> [21:52] -NickServ- Insufficient parameters for REGISTER. [21:52] -NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<jester-> dimitri: devi domandare a peace- quando c'è in chat, lui conosce bene ffmeg da riga di comando, puo darsi che il problema sia winff che passa a ffmpeg parametri non corretti
<dimitri> leggendo vedo che c'e' un parametro che gli passa male "aic" e poi credo sballa tutto il resto ed esce gnerando un file di dimensione 0
<jester-> dimitri: mi pare che ffmpeg funzi a dovere
<dimitri> jester-, credo anche io che sia così
<jester-> da riga di comando
<dimitri> conosci qualche altro prog che usa ffmeg che non sia winff ?
<enzotib> carlo90, mi fai vedere il comando completo ed esatto che hai fatto (metti solo le XXX al posto della password), se vuoi puoi mandarmelo in pvt
<jester-> !multimedia
<ubot-it> multimedia is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia
<rich46> letto,enzotib???
<enzotib> rich46, cosa?
<rich46> enzo tib,Ubuntu quantal (development branch) \n \l non mi chiedere come...
<enzotib> rich46, quindi non è ubuntu
<rich46> e cm no??
<rich46> *come
<dimitri> vo a nanna
<dimitri> sera
<carlo90> enzotib risolto!!! mettevo un trattino tra la password e l'indirizzo email!!!
<carlo90> grazie!!
<enzotib> carlo90, prego
<rich46> aiuto enzo tib
<marco_zanini> buonasera
<enzotib> rich46, no ubuntu, no aiutro
<enzotib> aiuto
<rich46> cm noo???ohh e' ubuntu senno che e'
<marco_zanini> qualcuno mi può aiutare sull 'installazione di Openshot (Ubuntu 12.04) ?
<enzotib> marco_zanini, è nei repo?
<enzotib> direi di sì
<Joshua^Dunamis> marco_zanini: quale è il problema, io l'ho installato openshot
<enzotib> marco_zanini, quindi procedura standard, sudo apt-get install openshot
<marco_zanini> si certo ma ottengo questo errore :I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  openshot : Dipende: python-mlt3 ma non sta per essere installato oppure                      python-mlt2 ma non è installabile
<Joshua^Dunamis> marco_zanini: strano, dai sudo apt-get install python-mlt3 openhot
<enzotib> marco_zanini, mica hai aggiunto qualche repo?
<marco_zanini> forse al tempo della 1' mia installazione di Ubuntu, un anno fa circa
<Joshua^Dunamis> marco_zanini: posta il tuo /etc/sources.list in pastebin
<Joshua^Dunamis> !pastebin | marco_zanini
<ubot-it> marco_zanini: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Joshua^Dunamis, manca un /apt/
<marco_zanini> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> azz hai ragione enzotib :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> marco_zanini: posta il tuo /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin
<marco_zanini> dovrei avere "fatto" :Paste from marco_zanini at Thu, 17 May 2012
<enzotib> marco_zanini, il link della pagina mettilo qui
<marco_zanini> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/993005/
<enzotib> marco_zanini, i proposed sarebbe meglio disabilitarli
<enzotib> marco_zanini, poi: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<Joshua^Dunamis> marco_zanini: ma tu non hai la 12.04, hai la versione 11.10 che con la versione di openshot della 11.10 aveva qualche problema
<marco_zanini> no dai , ho aggiornato da un bel po' alla 12.04
<Joshua^Dunamis> marco_zanini: su questo canale non posso suggerirti repositories esterni che comunque portano i loro rischi, sulla 11.10 bisognava abilitarne uno
<Joshua^Dunamis> marco_zanini: il tuo sources.list dice il contrario, tu hai Oneric Oncelot
<Joshua^Dunamis> marco_zanini: avevi la 11.04 e hai aggiornato alla 11.10
<marco_zanini> da Tweak vedo la Ubuntu 12.04 precise
<Joshua^Dunamis> marco_zanini: se quello che hai postato è il tuo attuale file /etc/apt/sources.list tu hai la versione 11.10
<pippo34> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | pippo34
<ubot-it> pippo34: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<marco_zanini> si vedo anch'io i riferimenti (alla 11.04 veramente) però ho seguito la procedura di aggiornamento alla 12 e, per quanto sia poco significativo,
<Joshua^Dunamis> marco_zanini: riaggiorna la versione perchè adesso non è la 12.04
<marco_zanini> tweak mi riporta versione 12.04 ed ho l' immagine del pangolino nel desktop...non ci capisco + niente
<Joshua^Dunamis> marco_zanini: allora hai postato un sources.list sbagliato
<marco_zanini> ok accetto il tuo suggerimento . C'è un modo rapido per farlo ?
<marco_zanini> adesso riguardo allora
<pippo34> ciao a tutti,  Sapete onsigliarmi un sito dove poter scaricare e stampare una guida ai principali comandi e funzioni di linux. Principarlmente che parli dell'uso del terminale?
<pippo34> !
 * enzotib pensa che ubuntu-tweak crea solo casini
<enzotib> !comandi | pippo34
<ubot-it> pippo34: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<pippo34> grazie!
<marco_zanini> trovo in Apt : sources.list(quello postato) + sources.list.distupgrade e sources.list.save. Poi la cartella sources.list.d
<marco_zanini> nella quale trovo txt contenenti messaggi tipo :# deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/next/ubuntu precise main # disabilitato durante l'avanzamento a precise # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/next/ubuntu precise main # disabilitato durante l'avanzamento a precise
<enzotib> marco_zanini, se sono casini fatti da ubuntu-tweak, io non ci metto mano
<marco_zanini> ok enzotib
<Joshua^Dunamis> marco_zanini: un bel po' incasinata la tua situazione, se puoi salvare i dati installa Precise Pangolin da zero, è una LTS e quindi la metti bella pulita, tanto ha un supporto di 5 anni
<carlo90> utilizzo il pc con 2 display posti orizzontalmente, qualcuno sa come posso eliminare l'effetto che mi impedisce per qualche secondo di passare con il mouse da uno schermo all'altro?
<marco_zanini> Grazie <Joshua^Dunamis>, ci penso. Perchè non riscontro problemi o malfunzionamenti a parte quanto segnalato.
<dod> l'avanzamento disabilita dei repository non standard. di li i messaggi.
<marco_zanini> ciao a tutti
<gabriele93> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470407 qualcuno mi aiuta con questa guida?
<gabriele93> (in particolare la parte "By Default"
<dsadsa> gabriele93: dove sta la difficoltà
<gabriele93> dsadsa, non capisco dove vanno messi i "load-module ecc..." perchè dentro il file /etc/pulse/default.pa ci sono parecchie opzioni
<dsadsa> lo metti dove ti pare
<gabriele93> e non devo mettere il cancelletto prima della stringa?
<dsadsa> tanto non è un file a sezioni
<dsadsa> ma quale cancelletto
<dsadsa> ma sai a cosa serve?????
<gabriele93> dsadsa, mi sembra che ci siano le sezioni
<dsadsa> ti sembra male
<gabriele93> dsadsa, non serve a dire: fai questo
<dsadsa> no tutto il contrario gabriele93
<gabriele93> dsadsa, bene...
<dsadsa> il cancelletto dice: salta questo
<gabriele93> dsadsa, provo :)
<gabriele93> dsadsa, ecco fatto, messo dove mi pare..ed ecco l'errore: avvio del demone non riuscito
<dsadsa> oi sti giovani
<dsadsa> fai un pastebin
<gabriele93> dsadsa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/993225/
<gabriele93> dsadsa, ti linko pure il mio file di configurazione
<gabriele93> dsadsa, senza il load module aggiunto
<dsadsa> ahah ma a che serve il comando gedit se non vedo
<gabriele93> dsadsa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/993226/
<dsadsa> serve il file con il load module aggiunto
<dsadsa> mi hai dato roba inutile
<gabriele93> dsadsa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/993240/ mettendolo qui, parte, ma non carica tutte gli altri ingressi
<dsadsa> per forza gabriè
<dsadsa> ne metti uno sì e uno no
<gabriele93> dsadsa, che intendi?
<dsadsa> hai dimenticato il '''load-module module-jack-source'''
<gabriele93> dsadsa, è volutamente dimenticato, perchè non mi serve..mi serve solo il sink, se lo faccio partire da terminale tutto ok..
<dsadsa> tu hai detto che dovevi seguire quella guida
<dsadsa> che non riuscivi a fare quello
<gabriele93> dsadsa, appena lo voglio mettere default non va...perchè entra lui, ma tutte le altre uscite è come se non le vedesse più
<gabriele93> dsadsa, eh si, e poi ti ho detto che sono riuscito a farlo partire senza mettere il cancelletto però non mi carica le altre uscite adesso
<gabriele93> dsadsa, mi vede solo il sink
<gabriele93> dsadsa, possibili soluzioni?
<N3m0> Salve ragazzi
<N3m0> sto provando ad installare quest' estensione ( la prima che provo) ma quando premo sull' interruttore mi esce la finestra per scaricare, do Ok ma non succede niente.... non la vedo installata.
<N3m0> Ho provato anche a terminare la sessione ma nulla
<N3m0> qualche ide?
<N3m0> Grazie
<dsadsa> estensione di che?
<N3m0> Gnome shell
<N3m0> scusa mi ero dimenticato di dire di cosa :P
<N3m0> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/5/alternative-status-menu/
<dsadsa> qui ti appare? https://extensions.gnome.org/local/
<siganderson>  mi sapreste dire nel virtual terminal da dove viene caricata la keymap?
<N3m0> @dsadsa no, non mi appare... mi appaiono solo alcune estensioni con scritto OUTDATE quindi non più supportate
<ubottu-it> N3m0: Error: "dsadsa" is not a valid command.
<N3m0> dsadsa: no, li non mi appare... mi appaiono solo alcune estensioni con scritto "OUTDATE" quindi credo non più supportate dalla versione di gnome
<N3m0> Non riesco ad installare le estensioni di gnome shell da questo sito https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/5/alternative-status-menu/
<N3m0> premo su ON e mi chiede di installarla, gli dico OK e non succede nulla....
<N3m0> ho anche provato a riavviare la sessione ma niente, idee?
<N3m0> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-18
<ALFI0> ue froci
<ALFI0> ma voi usate sto cazzo di sistema operativo? non si capisce un cazzo faccio doppio click e non si installa un cazzo
<ALFI0> ma cazzo fate con ubuntu gli hacvkers?
<ALFI0> qualcuno mi passa qualche programma di merda per rompere il cazzo in irc? son annoiato
<ALFI0> ma andatevene affanculo coglioni che non sapete fare un cazzo
<ALFI0> ahahah buffoni informatici xD
<ALFI0> come i bambini merde che fanno i dispettucci xD
<ALFI0> e non sono pericolosi xD
<ALFI0> dai coglione dimmelo in faccia come mi distruggi auauauauau
<ALFI0> sai il mio nome e non puoi farmi nulla
<ALFI0> sai il mio nome e non puoi farmi nulla
<ALFI0> sai il mio nome e non puoi farmi nulla
<FloodBotIt2> ALFI0: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<gh0stn0te> salve ragazzi! domandone, vi è mai capitato di avere problemi con una scheda ethernet "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd." "RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller" ?? Da qualche tempo a questa parte ho seri problemi, nel senso, rileva la connessione, prende l indirizzo da dhcp, è pingabile e tutto, ma stranamente, ogni tanto è come se si freezasse, smette di rispondere e di ricevere, persino wireshark si ferma.... anche se
<gh0stn0te> i led della scheda continuano a lampeggiare!
<Best`> Buooooongioooornoooooo!
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<doubler7> glpiana,  ciao....mi sono spariti i pulsanti minimizza, massimizza , chiudi delle finestre
<glpiana> doubler7, facendo cosa?
<OverMe> inb4, nulla
<glpiana> lol
<doubler7> glpiana,  ho seguito le istruzioni del wiki per l'automount ntfs, e ho riavviato
<glpiana> doubler7, quello non tocca l'interfaccia grafica. che cosa stai usando?
<doubler7> gnome classic
<glpiana> doubler7, ubuntu?
<doubler7> si 12.04
<glpiana> doubler7, quindi da ieri pomeriggio hai reinstallato? o è un altro pc?
<doubler7> ieri ero sul portatile, ora sto sul desktop
<glpiana> doubler7, doubler7 torniamo alla questione, a parte l'automount di ntfs, che altro hai fatto prima che sparissero i tasti?
<doubler7> glpiana, niente stamattina ho avviato windows per una mezzoretta e poi ho avviato ubuntu e fatto la procedura
<glpiana> doubler7, dammi il link al wiki che hai seguito
<doubler7> glpiana, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<doubler7> glpiana, provo a riavviare chissa si aggiusta?
<glpiana> doubler7, non l'hai ancora fatto? fallo
<doubler7> ok
<reddos> ciao a tutti ho installato ubuntu 12.04 32 bit con firefox non  vedoi video su youtube ho installato anche i codec nonfree ma niente cosa si fa  grazie
<enzotib> reddos, i codec?
<enzotib> reddos, non hai installato flashplugin-installer?
<reddos> si
<doubler7> glpiana, perchè ogni tanto ubuntu gli vengono i raptus e non funziona?
<enzotib> reddos, hai installato altro?
<doubler7> glpiana,  2012-05-18 10:02:36: Error: Impossible to set permissions for the file '/media/sda3/tempo/008.part.met.backup' (error 1: Operazione non permessa)
<reddos> no
<doubler7> glpiana,  a amule
<reddos> si
<enzotib> reddos, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<enzotib> !pastebin | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<doubler7> glpiana, sta facendo così per 2 file temp e poi diventa grigia la schermata amule
<reddos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/993789/
<glpiana> doubler7, torno tra un po', porta pazienza
<enzotib> reddos, perché l'extrasound?
<doubler7> glpiana, ok grazie
<reddos> allore devo aver fatto casino come posso rimediare
<reddos> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound  lo tolgo dai pacchetti
<enzotib> reddos, intanto sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<reddos> ok
<reddos> fatto
<enzotib> reddos, riavvia il browser
<reddos> ok
<doubler7> glpiana,  devo riavviare... a tra poco
<reddos> niente non si vede i video
<reddos> aspetta mi fa fare gli aggioramenti
<reddos> non si vedono i video su youtube
<enzotib> cosa esce? dice che non è installato il pluigin, o riquadro nero, o vanno ma male?
<reddos> riqudro nero
<enzotib> reddos, chiudi il browser, poi dai il comando: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<reddos> ok
<reddos> fatto
<enzotib> reddos, prova a riavviare il browser
<reddos> ok
<glpiana> doubler7, allora, quell'errore lo leggi sui log di amule?
<reddos> uguale sempre con il riquadre nero
<reddos> prova ad riavviare il pc
<doubler7> glpiana, era solo un file .part  l'ho spsostato in un altra cartella  e ora non esce più l'errore.... forse era corrotto
<reddos> ok
<glpiana> ok
<doubler7> glpiana,  ma poi metmedic si può usare per recuperare i dowload quando va via la corrente?
<doubler7> su amule?
<glpiana> doubler7, non ho idea di cosa sia
<doubler7> glpiana,  volevo sapere, io che non ho un ups , nel caso quando va via la corrente, spariscono di solito alcuni dowload ad emule....se spariscono in amule come si fa a recuperarli?  grazie
<doubler7> download in coda*
<glpiana> doubler7, che io sappia qualcosa ripara già da sè. altro non so
<doubler7> glpiana, ora mi sta dando altri errori nel log di amule
<glpiana> doubler7, qui non c'è supporto per amule, se no per l'installazione del programma
<glpiana> doubler7, in un terminale scrivi: mount            e metti su pastebin quel che esce
<doubler7> glpiana,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/993833/
<glpiana> doubler7, anche l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> c'e' nessuno??
<glpiana> !nessuno | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<naxil> si ok
<doubler7> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/993835/
<naxil> volevo sapere se era possibile condividere la connessione MOBILEBROADBAND attraverso la scheda di rete che ho (pci davicom) verso un'altra periferica (non ho il router)
<naxil> perche a quanto pare se provo a dare i primi ip ad auth0 (cosa che funziona e sono connesso con la periferica) ma la connessione umts continua a cadere
<glpiana> doubler7, il problema di quegli errori potrebbe essere legato al fatto che la partizione su cui lavora amule è formattata in ntfs
<doubler7> glpiana,  non si può far niente?
<glpiana> doubler7, sì, certo. basta non usare una partizione formattata in ntfs
<glpiana> doubler7, linux no gestisce i permessi su ntfs e da questo dipendono gli errori
<naxil> ciao glpiana.. mi ricordo di te alla mia prima avventura con ubuntu...
<doubler7> glpiana,  c'è un modo per aumentare la partizione home prendendo spazio da sda3? grazie
<reddos> niete   non va
<naxil> sei sempre qua dopo 2anni.. bene..
<glpiana> naxil, :)
<reddos> non si riavvia
<naxil> glpiana.. si puo far niente per avere accelerazione sulla mia a350 amd?
<reddos> schermo nero
<glpiana> naxil, dammi l'output di lspci | grep -i vga
<naxil> ho messo il fglrx.. ma mi sa che non andavano..
<glpiana> doubler7, per come son messi i dischi direi di no, o meglio si potrebbe provare, ma rischi di perdere comuqnue tutti i dati
<naxil> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<glpiana> naxil, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<naxil> 10.04
<reddos> comuque grazie lostesso enzobit
<naxil> di base cosa ho?
<glpiana> naxil, scrivi: uname -a     e copia qui la riga che esce
<doubler7> glpiana,  mi conviene spostare e scaricare un pò alla volta i file temp di amule?
<naxil> Linux naxil-desktop 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> naxil, e se vai su driver aggiuntivi non ti propone niente?
<naxil> dove scusa?
<naxil> e che sono un po arrugginito..
<naxil> oddio tolta la ruggine rimango sempre ultra noob.. ma almeno qualche comando lo davo..
<doubler7> glpiana, vabè mi arrangio così....grazie
<glpiana> naxil, sistema amministrazione hardware drivers o driver aggiuntivi
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti
<AngelForget> naxil, vai in preferenze e click driver aggiuntivi
<naxil> ecco sta cercando
<naxil> no
<naxil> dice NO PROPETARY DRIVERS
<naxil> e la scheda e' vuota
<glpiana> doubler7, quello che ti conviene fare è configurare amule perchè metta i temp nella home (di solito .aMule/Temp) e che poi sposti i file definitivi sulla partizione che stai usando ora
<naxil> ma perche ho ubuntu in inglese e mezzo italiano?
<glpiana> naxil, metti su pastebin l'ouput di lsmod
<fourlastor> c'è qualcuno che ha problemi con netbeans e il launcher di ubuntu 12.04? a me a volte, pur aprendo netbeans, non rimane l'icona, quindi se per caso dovessi scegliere il mostra desktop poi devo chiudere netbeans via killall java
<glpiana> naxil, anzi fai così, nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> naxil, quando termina scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<naxil> http://pastesite.com/36585
<naxil> si cmq glpiana ho da fare almeno 380mb di aggiornamenti
<naxil> dici sono quelli?
<glpiana> falli naxil
<naxil> e' che questa volta volevo procedere senza aggiornare cose che non dovro mai usare..
<naxil> vabbe' li faccio
<AngelForget> naxil, li devi fare x forza
<naxil> sai glpiana che la mia nuovissima penna 28.8 e' stata riconosciuta al primo botto su ubuntu 10.04
<naxil> partita
<naxil> ragazzi na cosetta.. piccola piccola..
<naxil> ho fatto tutti i settaggi tra xbox e pc
<naxil> l'xbox vede il pc e viceversa (faccio scambio ftp eccetera)
<naxil> ma non riesco a "SHERARE" la connessione umts
<naxil> e l'xbox quando faccio TEST connessione pc mi dice "PC NON IN ELENCO"
<jester-> eh bè se cerchi da fare qualcosa che non esiste è normale
<naxil> perche jester?
<jester-> sherare
<naxil> a dici perche non e' settato..
<naxil> si dai e' italiainglese..
<naxil> "condividere" va bene?
<naxil> e' il fatto che io non ho un router
<naxil> ma solo una scheda di rete con cavo crossed
<jester-> naxil: iptables e rete in ip statico
<naxil> si
<naxil> ma quello che voglio capire
<naxil> la connessione umts prende sempre valori ip differenti
<naxil> rimane uguale solo dns e subnetmask (255.255.0.0
<naxil> come faccio a dire al computer che e' un server e si chiama pippo e deve dare accesso a 192.168.20.2 alla connesione?
<jester-> naxil: non centra ip della penna ma devi mandare pp0 sulla eth e l'altro prende per gateway
<jester-> naxil: mi pare che sulle ubuntu piu giovani si possa fare da network manager
<naxil> pp0? sarebbe? la connessione?
<naxil> io devo capire bene i passaggi
<naxil> allora. la xbox ha 192.168.20.2
<naxil> la scheda pci ha il 20.1
<naxil> la conessione ha i suoi
<naxil> perche la xbox mi si connette al pc solo se metto come gateway e dns l'ip della scheda di rete 192.168.20.1?
<jester-> naxil: a memoria quindi non garantisco sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethx -j MASQUERADE
<jester-> naxil: ethx = eth1 o 2 o altro
<naxil> con questo comando cosa direi al computer?
<naxil> solo se lo capisco lo "capisco"
<jester-> se non devi mettere il gw nl pc che manda, l'altro avrà gateway su ip della ethx
<naxil> ma dopo questo posso usare normalmente il pc per andare su internet?
<jester-> naxil: dovrebbe dire la pc di mandare la connessone internet sulla scheda di rete
<jester-> naxil: certo solo che se l'altro scarica andrai piu piano
<naxil> oi
<naxil> scusa..
<naxil> ma mi era caduta la connessione..
<naxil> avevi risp jester?
<glpiana> <jester-> naxil: dovrebbe dire la pc di mandare la connessone internet sulla scheda di rete
<glpiana> <jester-> naxil: certo solo che se l'altro scarica andrai piu piano
<naxil> a ecco
<naxil> allora non aveva piu risp
<naxil> e' che glpiana non so perche ma quando sono assieme auth0 e pp0? UMTS .. non navigo piu.. quando chiude eth0 allora riparte tutto
<naxil> niente dai.. secondo me devo studiare un po sto discorso delle reti senza il router.. quindi dove posso trovare qualche guida per i noob?
<glpiana> naxil, ma hai provato da network manager a impostare la ethernet perchè condivida con altri pc?
<jester-> glpiana: ha nonna 10.04
<glpiana> jester-, e la nonna non lo fa?
<jester-> glpiana: mi pare andasse ancora in discoteca con i pantaloni lunghi
<glpiana> LOL
<naxil> ma scusate na cosa
<naxil> ma il nipote 12
<naxil> ha un network manager.. che non puo essere installato sulla nonna?
<naxil> cmq dove e' la funzione per dire al pc che e' un serveR? e che la rete si chiama pippo?
<naxil> perche cosi continua ad essere adhoc.. e io voglio un'altra cosa.. almeno penso..
<naxil> naxil, ma hai provato da network manager a impostare la ethernet perchè condivida con altri pc) dove e' questa opzione?
<glpiana> naxil, dice jester- che non c'è su 10.04
<jester-> glpiana: non sono sicuro ma si ravanava ancora con iptables quindi....
<glpiana> boh vediamo se l'opzione c'è. se non c'è ravanerà
<glpiana> naxil, clicca sull'icona della rete, vai su modifica connessioni, seleziona la rete ethernet e poi vai su ipv4. clicca sul menu e vedi che opzioni hai
<naxil> ho messo MANUAL
<naxil> ho la possibilita di mettere ip gw subnet
<naxil> DNS SERVER
<naxil> serve domain
<naxil> routes
<naxil> mi sembra che e' su routes che devo fare qualche cosa vero?
<naxil> e poi perche se lascio in bianco il GW diventa 0.0.0.1
<jester-> naxil: deve essre 0.0.0.0
<naxil> scusate.. ma mi impazzisce
<naxil> quando devo mettere il sudo
<naxil> ho un ! in alto
<jester-> naxil: digiti la regola nel terminale e poi l'altro pc il gw sarà ip della eth primo pc
<naxil> si questo si
<naxil> e scusa nell'altro pc devo mettere i dns?
<jester-> naxil: eth pc che manda: 192.168.0.2  255.255.255.0  gw 0.0.0.0
<naxil> si fatto
<naxil> vabbe' io ho dato 192.168.20.2
<naxil> l'altro e' 20.1
<jester-> naxil: pc che pia 198.168.0.3 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.2
<naxil> a no aspe
<naxil> scusa e 0.1 chi e'?
<naxil> ciao jackiechan0
<jester-> naxil: x.1 di solito è riservato
<naxil> oddio non e' per questo che ho sempre fallito?
<naxil> perche mettevo 0.1?
<jester-> naxil: eth pc che manda: 192.168.0.2  255.255.255.0  gw 0.0.0.0
<jester-> naxil: pc che pia 198.168.0.3 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.2
<naxil> si si ok
<jester-> naxil: dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<naxil> quelli dove?
<naxil> su quello che manna o pia?
<jester-> in server dns
<naxil> su tutti e due?
<jester-> quello che pia
<naxil> senti na cosa
<naxil> ma perche se non metto su quello che pia come dns l'ip di quello che da.. non va???
<naxil> cosi non passa nemmeno il test di connessione..
<naxil> a no aspe
<naxil> la rete era dissattivata
<naxil> oi
<naxil> ascolta
<naxil> il casino e' che quando accendo eth0 ubuntu perde la connessione..
<FloodBotIt2> naxil: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> naxil: con dns ip primo pc funza?
<naxil> si almeno si connettono..
<naxil> ma ora ho fatto casino con iptables mi sa
<naxil> come faccio a far tornare tutto come default?
<jester-> naxil: sudo Iptables -F e resetti. poi ridai
<jester-> naxil: è eth0? il mandante?
<naxil> ma c'e' un comando equivalente a winzoz ipconfig /all
<naxil> si eth0 e' il mandante
<naxil> la connessione e' umts via usb
<naxil> quando avvio eth0 la rete vedo le due frecciette
<jester-> dai la regola con eth0
<naxil> quella di iptables?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> dopo sudo iptables -F
<naxil> ascolta jester
<naxil> la cosa strana.. e' che ubuntu se attivo la rete smette di andare su internet
<jester-> naxil: non dovrebbe se hai fatto giusto
<naxil> si ora che ho messo i dns su eth0 va
<naxil> ma io sto cercando di condividere umts attraverso eth0 con una xbox
<naxil> il fatto che la xbox vede il pc.. ma mi dice PC NON IN ELENCO
<naxil> come se il server non avesse nome
<naxil> io devo avviare un router software
<naxil> e' tutto connesso
<naxil> ascolta mi ridici la regola da dare?
<naxil> questo e' il mio route -n http://pastebin.com/PxtJPMa2
<jester-> naxil: 192.168.20.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<jester-> 20.0?
<jester-> naxil: 20.2   e 20.3 prova
<pas_> salve a tutti .. io ho un problema con emphaty non mi fa vedere più i contatti
<pas_> della chat di facebook
<naxil> scusa ma io ho gia messo 20.2 e 20.3
<jester-> naxil: riavvia il network e controlla con ifconfig
<pas_> prima con 11.10 funzionava alla grande
<naxil> scusa ma ubuntu mi prende per il culo.. cambio l'ip da 20.1 a 20.2 e non lo fa torna 20.1
<naxil> ecco ora va
<naxil> dovevo cambiarlo da disconnesso
<naxil> cmq ancora non va.. non riconosce il pc nel testo connessione con pc anche se lo supera dice PC NON IN ELENCO
<naxil> e non riesce a connettersi facendo il test su asset.xbox.com
<naxil> ecco ho capito perche..
<naxil> nemmeno la mia connessione da terminale pinga su assets.xbox.com o almeno il ping e' lentissmo
<naxil> provate voi per favore?
<glpiana> naxil, pinga. hai provato a pingare google?
<naxil> si fatto
<glpiana> e pinga?
<naxil> si
<glpiana> quindi va
<naxil> la cosa e' che non ricordo il comando iptables
<naxil> la cosa e' cosi. riesco a scambiare file via ftp con la xbox
<naxil> riesco ad accedere ad una pagina virtuale che ha come ip lo stesso ip dato alla xbox
<naxil> ma non riesco a dargli la connessione
<naxil> strano vero?
<naxil> glpiana secondo te c'e' qualcosa che il router fisico puo fare e il router software no?
<glpiana> naxil, non ne ho idea e non macino queste cose.
<naxil> jester e' andato via?
<jester-> naxil: pc che non prende ne brauserr http://173.194.35.191
<naxil> guarda che mi dice
<naxil> naxil@naxil-desktop:~$ sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<naxil> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<jester-> naxil: controlla route che gw ha
<naxil> come?
<jester-> naxil: dando route nel terminale
<jester-> <naxil> naxil@naxil-desktop:~$ sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<jester-> fallo da sudo su
<naxil> 10.64.64.64     *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<naxil> 192.168.20.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<naxil> jester mi da permission denied anche con sudo su
<enzotib> sudo echo > /proc/qualcosa non va
<enzotib> bisogna usare: echo | sudo tee file
<jester-> naxil: 192.168.20.0   è gateway a default?
<naxil> ma no il gateway per eth0 e' 0.0.0.0
<naxil> come mi hai detto te
<jester-> naxil: route add default 192.168.20.2 eth0
<jester-> naxil: si intende sul pc che prende
<naxil> jester il comando route che mi hai dato non e' giusto
<naxil> mi da l'help come risultato
<naxil> cmq per attivare l'ip forwarding come faccio?
<jester-> naxil: sul primo che manda si
<jester-> naxil: sul secondo deve esser ip dell etho del pc manda quindi 192.168.20.2
<naxil> ascolta ho messo tutto
<jester-> naxil:  te lo ha scritto enzotib
<naxil> ho provato anche a mettere su eth0 SHARED TO OTHER CONNECTION
<naxil> niente si pianta i dispositivi comunicano come lan ma non la connessione del pc1
<jester-> naxil: route sul pc che prende cosa da come gw
<doubler7> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/993950/   .......  errori degli aggiornamenti?
<naxil> l'ip di eth0
<jester-> naxil: e se nel mentre paciocchi altro dubito che si riesca
<enzotib> doubler7, a che ti serve quel ppa?
<naxil> no non ho pacioccato niente
<naxil> ho solo dato il masquerade
<naxil> come avevi detto anche te
<naxil> e ho fatto l'ipforwarding
<jester-> naxil: sudo nano  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<jester->   metti 1 al posto di 0
<doubler7> boh...non so manco cosè
<enzotib> doubler7, però quando l'hai messo, il ppa, lo sapevi cos'è
<naxil> e' gia 1
<naxil> l'avevo attivato
<naxil> cmq dai ci rinuncio
<doubler7> glpiana,  forse residui di cinnamon?
<naxil> secondo me senza router non va.. non so perche..
<doubler7> enzotib,  *** scusa
<jester-> naxil: pc che pia  sudo route add default gw 192.168.20.2 eth0
<naxil> jester.. il fatto che non e' un pc quello che piglia ma una xbox rgh
<jester-> naxil:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<enzotib> doubler7, e che ne so, se vuoi ti aiuto a rimuovere il repo incriminato
<doubler7> enzotib, si grazie
<jester-> naxil: e che os monta la xbox
<naxil> nessuno..
<enzotib> doubler7, ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, su pastebin
<naxil> ha la sua dashboard
<jester-> naxil: se non c'è un sistema operativo come fa a connettere
<naxil> ha una sua dashboard
<naxil> si chiama xbox live
<naxil> cmq a me serviva per usarlo con una dashboard alternativa
<jester-> naxil: l'ambaradan sta li,
<naxil> cmq jester tramite xell posso installarci un live di ubuntu
<naxil> forse da li..
<naxil> jester un'altra cosa
<doubler7> enzotib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/993961/  magari togliamo anche cinnamon
<naxil> posso avere accellerazione 3d?
<jester-> naxil: non ho mai avuto occasione di pacioccare roba del genere, comunque la regol aè sempre quella
<naxil> ho fatto i vari aggiornemnti
<jester-> devi assegnare un ip alla scheda
<naxil> fatto
<naxil> la regola l'ho capita
<jester-> e dare gw ip della eth che manda
<naxil> si ho capito anche qeusto
<naxil> e' che forse non trovando un router fisico.. la xbox non capisce il pc come server
<naxil> infatti non ne e' capace di risolvere nemmeno il nome dopo la connessione
<naxil> insomma il router e' come se fosse un'altro minipc ...
<jester-> naxil: ha un browser la xbox?
<naxil> no
<naxil> pero ha una dash alternativa
<naxil> con un web
<jester-> naxil: http://173.194.35.184
<doubler7> enzotib,  ci sei?
<jester-> naxil: dovrebbe aprire gogol
<enzotib> doubler7, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ferramroberto-oneiric-precise.list
<naxil> jester dai ti ringrazio mi hai tolto mille dubbi
<naxil> avrei un'altra domanda
<naxil> come installo driver 3d?
<jester-> naxil: la apre la pagina gogol o no
<naxil> perche ancora non va.. dopo i vari aggiornamenti
<jester-> naxil: dipende dalla scheda che monta la xbox
<doubler7> enzotib,  e per le due liste cinnamon?
<enzotib> doubler7, cominciamo a vedere se così l'update va
<naxil> cmq jester se non riesco a farla collegare ad internet non ho accesso al broswer
<jester-> naxil: ping 173.194.35.184 te lo fa fare?
<naxil> no
<naxil> ho solo una paginetta dove mettere i vari ip
<doubler7> enzotib,  dice che non ci sono aggiornamenti da installare
<doubler7> enzotib,  cmq stamattina li ho fatti quando me li ha proposti
<jester-> naxil: dopo aver messo ip e gw hai provato a riavviare lo scatolo?
<enzotib> doubler7, ok, se vuoi, sudo rm gwendal-lebihan-dev-cinnamon-stable-precise.list*
<enzotib> no, scusa
<naxil> si si
<naxil> niente da fare
<naxil> lasciamo perdere va
<enzotib> doubler7, ok, se vuoi, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwendal-lebihan-dev-cinnamon-stable-precise.list*
<naxil> ti ringrazio tanto
<naxil> dopo un po mi passa la passione...
<doubler7> enzotib,  perfetto  grazie
<naxil> jester ti intendi di 3d?
<naxil> volevo installare dei driver per la mia scheda
<jester-> naxil: il 3d in linux funza se il driver della scheda video lo supporta
<jester-> naxil: nvidia e ati vanno
<dr4kk4r^> salve a tutti :D
<naxil> come faccio ad installarlo^?
<jester-> naxil: lo scatolo non fa una connessione by cellofono/chivetta?
<naxil> ho una ati 9550
<naxil> jester no.. magari
<jester-> naxil: 90 su 100 va col driver open ubuntu
<naxil> secondo me con un bel router GSM risolvo tutto
<naxil> jester si va.. ma sembra tanto che non usa appieno la scheda
<jester->  naxil facile che si
<naxil> i video su youtube sono un po lentini
<jester-> paiti un rutrerino wifi umts
<jester-> piati*
<naxil> si mi sa che e' meglio
<jester-> naxil: che provider hai
<naxil> mah..
<naxil> mi si e' chiuso ubuntu di colpo
<naxil> scusate
<naxil> parlavamo dell'ati350a c'e' un driver per farla andare un po di piu?
<naxil> siete andati via?
<Holden> naxil, guarda sul wiki
<Holden> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<naxil> holden posso installare i driver catalyst vecchi su ubuntu nuovo?
<naxil> su ubuntu 8.04 la mia scheda era supportata
<Holden> naxil, se provengono dai repository di ubuntu, si
<carlo90> ciao a tutti, mi sapete indicare una guida per modificare i tasti veloci e per poter aggiungere funzionalità al touch pad? ad esempio mi piacerebbe che quando ci passa con 2 dita sopra cambi schermata....
<naxil> come sceglo la versione?
<Holden> naxil, se non sbagli alcune schede più vecchie sono supportate ora solo dal driver open
<naxil> devo installare Catalyst 7.1.0-8-3
<Holden> naxil, più di reindirizzarti al wiki non saprei
<naxil> ma scusate io non capisco perche se ubuntu viene usato per i pc piu vecchi.. poi i vecchi driver non vengono piu resi trasportabili sulle nuove versioni..
<glpiana> carlo90, su che versione di ubuntu?
<carlo90> ultima
<naxil> perche alla fine dei conti.. non voglio essere offensivo.. ma su un pc da 1gb di ram di almeno 5anni fa.. risulta ancora piu potente su una ver di winxp almeno dal punto di vista video..
<glpiana> carlo90, per le impostazioni delle scorciatoie apri le impostazioni di sistema e scegli tastiera -> seconda scheda
<glpiana> carlo90, altre configurazioni invece le trovi installando compizconfig-settings-manager
<glpiana> carlo90, il tuo touchpad già supporta il multitouch?
<naxil> te glpiana sai se posso fare qualche cosa per sfruttare di piu la mia scheda video ?
<carlo90> glpiana, si su windows supporta il multi touch
<glpiana> carlo90, su ubuntu intendo
<glpiana> naxil, no
<carlo90> no......
<naxil> posso almeno scegliere quale catalyst installare?
<glpiana> carlo90, prova a vedere qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch e qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport
<glpiana> naxil, scrivi nel terminale X -version        e copia l'output su pastebin
<naxil> http://pastebin.com/qLaTrmZk
<naxil> fatto
<naxil> grazie in principio
<naxil> ho scaricato na ver dei fglrx ma sono da compilare..
<glpiana> naxil, non puoi mettere i catalyst per quella scheda
<naxil> da cosa l'hai capito?
<glpiana> naxil, dalle versioni di X supportate da catalyst e da quella che stai usando tu
<naxil> a quindi si appoggia sempre a x i catalyst?
<naxil> perche nel wiki c'e' la mi ascheda..
<glpiana> naxil, X è la base della interfaccia grafica
<naxil> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<glpiana> naxil, non hai detto che hai un 9550?
<naxil> si
<glpiana> naxil, e non hai detto di avere la 10.04?
<naxil> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<naxil> su
<naxil> si
<naxil> quindi dovrei mettere un ubuntu piu vekkio per avere un 3d migliore? oppure non migliora?
<glpiana> naxil, e dove leggi che nella 10.04 puoi usare catalyst per la 9550?
<naxil> bo mi sa che ho fatto confusione
<naxil> cmq non posso assolutamente mettere un x piu vecchio?
<naxil> cmq glpiana i driver generici mi dicono che ho 3d eccetera
<glpiana> naxil, scrivi nel terminale: glxinfo | grep render
<naxil> si glpiana gli ingranaggi di glxgears girano
<glpiana> -.-
<naxil> quindi ho il 3d giusto?
<glpiana> naxil, scrivi nel terminale: glxinfo | grep render
<naxil> direct rendering: Yes
<naxil> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV350 4153) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 TCL DRI2
<glpiana> hai il 3d, cosa normale coi driver radeon
<naxil> ecco come faccio a fare andare un po meglio il video in fullscreen per esempio di youtube?
<glpiana> naxil, nel terminale scrivi: gstreamer-properties
<glpiana> clicca su Video e dimmi cosa leggi di fianco a plugin
<naxil> video for linux 2 (v4l2)
<glpiana> naxil, in uscita predefinita. la prima volta che appare plugin, non la seconda
<naxil> autodetect
<naxil> ci devo premere?
<glpiana> sì e scegli xwindow system (no xv)
<naxil> fatto
<naxil> ora
<naxil> ?
<glpiana> naxil, prova un video
<naxil> si ok
<naxil> nsomma sembra uguale.. in fullscreen vedo il refresh.. il video non e' un granche.. a finestra va bene..
<glpiana> naxil, prova un video che non sia flash. flash ha sempre dei problemi su linux ed è pesante
<naxil> ok ma su internet dove trovo un video non flash?
<glpiana> non ne ho idea
<naxil> perche quelli da ubuntu che ho su disco non partono
<naxil> penso che devo mettere dei codec
<glpiana> naxil, hai installato ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<naxil> non lo so
<naxil> ora provo
<naxil> no non li ho installati ora lo sto facendo con apt-get intall
<naxil> che bello mi scarica a 340kb_/sec
<naxil> mica male.. la pennina di giorno
<naxil> anzi ora va a 600
<naxil> ascolta glpiana dopo aver installato queste cose posso vedere i video con il player di ubuntu?
<glpiana> naxil, sì
<glpiana> naxil, per il resto non usare questo canale per considerazioni personali. è dedicato esclusivamente al supporto. se vuoi chattare c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil> si scusate
<drizamanuber> ciao a tutti non riesco a far funzionare il tasto destro del touchpad con ubuntu 11.043 su un hp pavilion dv6 3127-el
<doubler7> glpiana,  devo creare un lanciatore con vlc per dvb-channels.conf  da home\TV\ alla scrivania
<doubler7> come si fa
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ragazzi sto impostando bashrc.. ma non capisco quale e' la path che punta a g: (ntfs)
<naxil> dovrei dare alla path di bashrc questo passaggio g:\Devkitpro
<naxil> dopo montato si chiama media/PCxbox360/devkitpro
<naxil> posso usarlo in .bashrc?
<glpiana> naxil, non ho capito perchè devi mettere in .bashrc un riferimento  a un disco, puoi spiegarmelo meglio?
<glpiana> doubler7, su che interfaccia?
<naxil> glpiana sto usando un compilatore con le sue librerie.. deve puntare al disco g che su linux e' pcxbox360 insomma quello che mi serve e' dare le path cosi che quando faccio make trova tutto
<glpiana> e non puoi farlo puntare a /media/PCxbox360/devkitpro ?
<glpiana> e poi che intendi di preciso col "deve puntare"?
<glpiana> naxil, anzi continuiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil> nel senso che deve trovare i vari file del GCC e delle librerie
<giovanni60> ciao
<giovanni60> installato ubuntu 12.04, il video del pc pur mettendo gnome non effect, non è stabile: soluzioni ???
<glpiana> definisci "stabile"
<giovanni60> barbella
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> giovanni60, aspetta che controllo sul devoto-oli cosa vuol dire barbella
<doubler7> glpiana,  gnome classic
<glpiana> doubler7, alt+tasto destro del mouse sul pannello -> aggiungi. poi aggiungi un lanciatore personalizzato, dai  il nome e il comando e sei a posto
<doubler7> glpiana,  non esce nulla
<glpiana> doubler7, ancora con sta storia di alt+ tasto destro che non funziona?
<glpiana> doubler7, sei su gnome classic con o senza effetti?
<doubler7> come si vedono sti effetti...dove devo leggere?
<glpiana> alla schermata di login
<doubler7> un attimo che chiudo sessione e vedo
<giorgio70> ciao, per mancanza di plugim il sito mi ha fatto scraicare:   jre-7u4-linux-i586.rpm        come si installa ??Installato ubuntu 12.04     grazie
<enzotib> giorgio70, *chi* ti ha fatto scaricare?
<glpiana> giorgio70, anzitutto, sei davvero obbligato a usare java di oracle?
<glpiana> enzotib, il sito :D
<enzotib> ah ecco
<naxil_> niente ragazzi non riesco a settare bashrc
<enzotib> naxil_, bashrc, parla cumme
<naxil_> si?
<naxil_> devo settare l'enviromnet
<naxil_> per compilare...
<enzotib> naxil_, nel .profile, non nel .bashrc
<naxil_> se devo dire a unix di avere come path /home/naxil/devkitpro come devo scrivere?
<naxil_> secondo me sbaglio quello che scrivo
<enzotib> naxil_, fammi vedere cosa scrivi, e dove
<giorgio70> per vedere una pagina appare  per poter visualizzare alcuni elementi della pagina è necessario java ; installa plug-in ???
<enzotib> giorgio70, installa il pacchetto icedtea-plugin
<naxil_> allora su profile dove devo metterle?
<giorgio70> enzotib,   sudo apt-get icedtea-plugin  ?
<naxil_> sotto path?
<glpiana> giorgio70, sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<enzotib> naxil_, apri il file .profile con un editor, e aggiungi alla fine: PATH=$PATH:/home/naxil/devkitpro
<naxil_> si io avevo scritto cosi  Devktipro
<naxil_> export devkitPRO=home/naxil/devkitPro/
<naxil_> export devkitPPC=$devkitPRO/devkitPPC/
<doubler7> glpiana,  risolto...ho impostato gnome calssic no effects
<naxil_> ma mi sa che export non centra na mazza
<enzotib> naxil_, sintatticamente è corretto, ma non riguarda PATH, come dicevi
<giorgio70> OK Grazie !!!!!!!!!
<enzotib> naxil_, a parte che nella prima delle due ci manca uno slash davanti a home
<naxil_> ascolta su profile gli posso dare anche il devkitPPC
<enzotib> naxil_, ma stai seguendo delle istruzioni prese da qualche parte, o stai inventando?
<naxil_> no no
<naxil_> devo impostare due path
<naxil_> quello che c'e' dentro um MAKE deve trovare i comandi da qualche parte..
<enzotib> naxil_, l'ha detto il medico?
<naxil_> vabbe' vado a lavoro enzotib GRAZIE a te e a tutto IL CHAN!!!! e grazie per ubuntu !!!!
<naxil_> tnx tnx tnx
<grish> ciao a tutti, ho un computer con scheda madre ASUS P4S8L e 768MB RAM http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/994166/. Che tipo di ram devo comprare?
<Holden> grish, per essere sicuro fai prima a guardare il manuale della scheda madre
<enzotib> !chat | grish
<ubot-it> grish: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<grish> ciao, non mi funziona la tastierina numerica della tastiera...perchè?
<glpiana> grish, premi NUMLOCK o BLOCK NUM
<grish> già fatto, nessun esito
<gian_> ciao, come mai durante l'esecuzione di video il monitor si spegne (la riproduzione si blocca) e poi si riaccende?? Uso ubuntu 10.04
<Holden> gian_, probabilmente è settato per spegnere il monitor dopo, per esempio, 5 minuti
<gian_> Holden: no, succede spesso. Es: guardo spezzoni di un film per vedere la qualità --> ogni volta che cambio pezzo si spegne e si riaccende subito dopo
<Holden> gian_, hmm, che player?
<glpiana> e con visualizzazione a schermo intero o in finestra?
<gian_> Holden: sia vlc che totem
<gian_> glpiana: finestra
<Holden> non saprei, mai successo
<glpiana> gian_, usi gli effetti desktop?
<gian_> glpiana:  no
<glpiana> mai successo neppure qui
<gian_> glpiana: può essere a causa della scheda video?
<glpiana> gian_, può essere, non saprei. con vlc vai nelle preferenze e cambia modulo di uscita video e vedi se il problema si ripropone
<reddos> ciao a tutti ho rinstallato da capo ubuntu 12.04 32 bit cosa devo digitare nel terminale per vedere i video su youtube grazie
<gian_> glpiana: bisogna tenere da conto che questo pc ha 768MB di RAM ed una scheda video dell'anteguerra..
<enzotib> reddos; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<reddos> fatto basta questo
<enzotib> reddos, dpkg -l | grep flash
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/994290/
<enzotib> reddos, chiudi firefox, riaprilo, e prova
<reddos> fatto non si vedono il riquadro e nero
<enzotib> reddos, è una installazione pulita, con anche la home nuova?
<reddos> si
<reddos> lo rinstallato ora
<enzotib> reddos, prova a riavviare
<reddos> ok
<reddos> niente ho gia provato dopo il riavvio
<enzotib> reddos, che scheda grafica hai?
<enzotib> reddos, e che ambiente desktop usi?
<reddos> vecchiotta ma con la verzione 10.10 avevo il 3d
<glpiana> lol
<enzotib> però non hai risposto
<glpiana> a nessna delle domande
<reddos> prima installavo il pacchetto nonfreee e andava benissimo
<glpiana> ...
<reddos> ai ragione non mi ricordo cosa si digita nel terminale
<enzotib> reddos, lscpi | grep VGA
<enzotib> scusa, lspci | grep VGA
<reddos> lhttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/994311/
<enzotib> reddos, hai visto se il sistema ti propone dei driver?
<reddos> no ore vedo
<Best`> buon week a tutti!
<reddos> mi dice nessun drivers propretario nel sistema
<enzotib> reddos, sei con unity?
<reddos> si
<reddos> 2d
<enzotib> il 3d non va?
<reddos> no non riesco a farlo andare con 12.04
<reddos> col 10.10 andava
<enzotib> reddos, sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer
<reddos> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<enzotib> reddos, è strano
<reddos> strno cosa
<enzotib> che non vada
<reddos> se provassi a spengerlo e riaccenderlo il pc
<enzotib> reddos, dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/994338/
<enzotib> reddos, nvidia-96: questo l'avevi installato tu? ora è stato rimosso
<reddos> no io non ho installato niente ti ho detto che il sistema e pulito ho installato xchat e basta
<reddos> a e amule
<enzotib> reddos, less $(ls -rt /var/log/dpkg.log*) | awk '$3 ~ /^(install|upgrade|remove|purge)$/' > out
<reddos> nel vacchio 10.10 andava in 3d con nvidia 173
<reddos> non da niente
<enzotib> reddos, gedit out, seleziona tutto e copia su pastebin
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/994355/
<enzotib> reddos, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, metti su pastebin
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/994360/
<enzotib> reddos, mi prendi in giro, hai detto che era una installazione pulita, da zero, della 12.04, e non mi pare che lo sia
<reddos> cosa ce che non va
<reddos> emsene
<enzotib> reddos, non va che hai installato una 11.10 e poi aggiornato, quindi mi hai detto una bugia
<enzotib> [16:34:58] <reddos> ciao a tutti ho rinstallato da capo ubuntu 12.04 32 bit cosa devo digitare nel terminale per vedere i video su youtube grazie
<reddos> gtkpod lo installati software center
<enzotib> reddos, ma fai finta di non capire?
<reddos> si perche non ho in dvd
<enzotib> non hai il cd della 12.04, quindi installi la 11.10 e poi aggiorni?
<reddos> e lunuco modo e questo
<enzotib> o melgio, avanzi
<enzotib> e perché sarebbe l'unico modo?
<reddos> si lavanzamento ma non ho installato niente
<enzotib> ma perché non fare invece una installazione davvero pulita?
<reddos> e come
<enzotib> ti scarichi la 12.04, la metti su una pendrive e installi da lì
<reddos> io non ho il masterizzatore dvd ho per il cd
<enzotib> uff, chi ha parlato di dvd o di cd?
<enzotib> reddos, leggi quello che scrivo?
<enzotib> lo leggi bene?
<reddos> dammi il link ci provo
<reddos> ok
<enzotib> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<enzotib> reddos, la copi su una pendrive con il comando seguente: sudo dd if=Scaricati/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<reddos> fatto ci vuole 14 minuti
<enzotib> nell'ipotesi che la pendrive corrisponda al device sdb
<reddos> ho gia scaricato la verzione che mi ha detto  scusa ma  pendrive che cosa e
<enzotib> reddos, sarebbe una memoria flash con interfaccia usb, di quelle che si portano in tasca per trasferire dati
<enzotib> una chiavetta, come la chiami tu, possibile che non ne hai mai viste?
<reddos> ho capito ma non la posso usare ci sono delle foto di mia figlia
<enzotib> reddos, ne hai una sola?
<reddos> comunque ho capito  appena si vuota lo fo
<reddos> si
<enzotib> non hai una sd card di quelle che si mettono come memoria nei telefoni, per salvarci sopra le foto?
<reddos> no
<reddos> comunque grazie
<DD3my> buonasera
<glpiana> ola
<alviro> ciao a tutti. Sapete se si puo usare sullo stesso pc Kde ed Unity. Io ho Ubuntu con Unity
<cristian_c> alviro, la risposta è sì
<glpiana> alviro, puoi, ma ti ritroverai nei menu i programmi di entrambi i de
<alviro> <glpiana si può soltanto avere il Kde senza installare altri programmi?
<glpiana> alviro, puoi porvare a installare kde-base ma ha poco senso kde senza i programmi di kde
<glpiana> *provare
<alviro> glpiana pazienza se poi qualche programma non mi va lo tolgo
<glpiana> alviro, oki. allora se propprio vuoi/devi, installa il pacchetto kubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> alviro, dovrai scegliere quale desktop manager usare (tra lightdm e kdm) e poi ti troverai pure  lo splash differente
<alviro> glpiana, grazie perché vorrei usare kde  senza installare Kubuntu
<glpiana> con quel pacchetto ti ritrovi kubuntu e ubuntu insieme
<alviro> <glpiana>, creo casini o mi conviene installare Kubuntu a parte su di un'altra partizione?
<glpiana> alviro, l'invonveniente te l'ho detto, ti ritrovi i programmi di entrambi i de per il resto il sistema operativo è lo stesso
<alviro> glpiana, grazie
<marco> salve, ho installato la nuova versione di ubuntu ( 12.04 ) da usb ma dopo il caricamento del os mi appare solo una schermata nera
<marco> potete aiutarmi?
<naxil> ciao a tutti
<Joshua^Dunamis> alviro: in realtà se installi kubuntu-desktop ti ritrovi con Kubuntu cioè la versione con kDE
<naxil> scusate per oggi pomeriggio ma sono dovuto scappare
<Joshua^Dunamis> alviro: fermo restando che i programmi di gnome rimangono pure
<cristian_c> marco, potresti specificare l'opzione di quiet-splash
<naxil> ragazzi ho un problema strano.. ogni tanto ubuntu PUF resetta.. senza dirmi niente.. schermo nero.. e puf resetta
<cristian_c> naxil, a orari prestabiliti?
<Joshua^Dunamis> in che senso si resetta?
<sandrinux> naxil, cioè si spegne il PC?
<naxil> no resetta.. senza motivo
<Joshua^Dunamis> maxil si resetta Unity?
<naxil> niente schermo nero improvvisamente e resetta
<marco> cristian_c:  scusa sono nuovo di questo os, cosa sarebbe il quiet-splash?
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, si ritrova con kde e con quello che già aveva
<naxil> no si resetta il pc come se premessi il tasto reset
<naxil> hard reset
<Joshua^Dunamis> maxil si riavvia? è un fisso?
<sandrinux> naxil, quindi si spegne il PC e riparte?
<naxil> non si spegne resetta.. avete presente il tasto HARDRESET? come se lo premessi
<Joshua^Dunamis> maxil se ti fai capire meglio, come quando fai riavvia?
<sandrinux> naxil, sì, e se lo premi il PC si spegne e riparte :-)
<cristian_c> marco, serve a mostrarti i messaggi di sistema all'avvio senza lo splash
<naxil> no.. improvvisamente lo schermo diventa nero e riappare il bios
<sandrinux> ecco
<cristian_c> naxil, ah, il reboot
<Joshua^Dunamis> maxil ooooh okkk
<naxil> cmq all'inizio mi dava un'errore su una cosa chiamate power management
<Joshua^Dunamis> maxil potrebbe essere l'alimentatore che sta dicendo ciao
<glpiana> !tab | Joshua^Dunamis
<ubot-it> Joshua^Dunamis: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<naxil> ora pero questo errore non lo vedo piu
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, naxil si chiama, non maxil
<naxil> vabbe' basta capirsi
<naxil> te che dici glpiana. come vedo il power management?
<Joshua^Dunamis> maxil ok allora posta in pastebin il risultato di questo comando dmesg > dmesg.txt apri dmesg con gedit e ce lo copi in pastebin
<glpiana> naxil, io dico solo che se si resetta qualcosa sta partendo oppure va in surriscaldamento
<cristian_c> *naxil
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, naxil si chiama, non maxil
<enzotib> lol
<Joshua^Dunamis> glpiana: azz ops XD
<Joshua^Dunamis> glpiana: irssi ha i suoi pro e i suoi contro XD caratteri monospace XD
<naxil> e' vuoto dsmeg
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: ma come vuoto?
<naxil> si e' vuoto
<Joshua^Dunamis> apri un terminale e digita dmesg > dmesg.txt
<naxil> no no aspe avevo scritto male
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: poi da terminale dai gedit dmesg.txt
<naxil> ma non c'era un comando per fare direttamente pastebin?
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: no
<glpiana> !pastebinit | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Joshua^Dunamis> azz ho scoperto una cosa nuova e fantastica :)
<naxil> eccolo dmesg http://pastebin.com/gMHkUPs0
<naxil> lo leggi?
<naxil> ragazzi che succede mi leggete?
<naxil> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: si lo leggo, non sono un esperto di hardware per cui passo la mano tuttavia vedo qualche warning, disabled e unstable che mi fanno pensare a qualche problema
<naxil> dove li vedi?
<naxil> mi da il problema con l'ac97 (scheda audio interna) pero poi in ubuntu va alla grande
<naxil> ve l'ho detto il powermanagement dava errore prima all'avvio di ubuntu ora non lo fa piu
<cristian_c> naxil, è una scheda ati o intel?
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: può trattarsi di un surriscaldamento momentaneo
<naxil> ati
<cristian_c> naxil, l'ho utilizzata anch'io l'ati ixp
<naxil> ascoltate un'altra cosa.. la tv con l'uscita dvi la riconosce come 19pollici ma in realta e' 30pollici
<cristian_c> naxil, non ho capito comunque il nesso con i reboot
<glpiana> naxil, sei sempre su 10.04?
<naxil> come' che l'ac97 in avvio non viene riconosciuto?
<naxil> e poi su ubuntu va?
<cristian_c> ?
<naxil> sto ascoltando ora un mp3
<naxil> 19.088050] AC'97 1 does not respond - RESET
<naxil> [   19.088518] AC'97 1 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer.
<naxil> questo c'e' scritto su dmesg
<naxil> ma poi il sonoro si sente alla grande
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: [   80.076019] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -71960986 ns) non so cosa sia ma spero non riguardi il clocking del processore
<naxil> ma strano.. il processore e' settato su default da bios.. e' un amd athlon xp 3000+
<naxil> devo mica installare qualche driver del processore?
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: tra l'altro prima c'era scritto [    0.140994] Switching to clocksource acpi_pm
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: e acpi_pm gestisce proprio il power manager dei dispositivi acpi
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: aspetto pareri di chi ne capisce più di me
<naxil> bho.. glpiana se n'e' andato
<naxil> cmq e' na cosa che fa ogni tanto
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: posta sul forum il tuo problema
<naxil> un'altra cosina.. come faccio a dire che la tv e' 30pollici?
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: su questo non so dirti, non uso schede ATI e neanche uscita TV
<naxil> ascolta joshua sai mica con chrome per ubuntu come faccio ad ingrandire su windows facevo ctrl*
<naxil> ascolta joshua sai mica con chrome per ubuntu come faccio ad ingrandire su windows facevo ctrl+
<cristian_c> naxil, non credo che il messaggio di errore 'RESET' si riferisse al reboot del pc
<naxil> solo che qui su chrome il tastierino numerico funziona in un'altro modo
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: naxil dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: CTRL+
<vasco_> ehi ragazzi nessuno puo' darmi una mano????
<cristian_c> !nessuno | vasco_
<ubot-it> vasco_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: fai il più dalla tastiera normale e non numerica
<naxil> si ma perche non prende il + del tastierino numerico?
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: forse devi premere Bloc Num
<naxil> si volevo sapere le diff tra windows e ubuntu sul tastierino numerico..
<naxil> niente non mi scrive niente..
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: nessuna differenza, a me il Bloc Num lo da abilitato, non so a te. Forse su Chrome funziona quando è disabilitato. Fai due prove, una con Bloc Num attivato e una disattivato
<vasco_> ho istallato ubuntu 12.04 ma non riesco ad avviarlo,faccio tutto correttamente ma quando riavvio il sistema di ubuntu nessuna traccia
<Joshua^Dunamis> vasco_: in che senso nessuna traccia
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<cristian_c> vasco_, in live cd funziona bene?
<vasco_> l'istallazione sembra tutto ok ma poi estraendo il cd e dopo il riavvio w7 si carica e basta dell'istallazione nessuna traccia nelle cartelle
<vasco_> si in live cd tutto ok lo anche provato
<Joshua^Dunamis> vasco_: ma in che cartelle dovresti avere traccia? su win7?
<naxil> Joshua^Dunamis,  a me per esempio qui su xchat il tastierino non scrive nulla ne con il numpad ne senza
<Joshua^Dunamis> vasco_: Ubuntu è un Sistema Operativo come Windows, non un programma per Windows
<carlo90> ciao a tutti, ma è normale che nonostante sia registrato al canale debba ogni volta mettere le parole del CAPTCHA?
<vasco_> ok!!!allora perche' non si avvia???
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<Joshua^Dunamis> vasco_: forse non hai installato il bootloader
<vasco_> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi??
<Joshua^Dunamis> vasco_: forse non hai installato il bootloader
<vasco_> e come si fa???
<Joshua^Dunamis> vasco_: quanti hd hai? Dove hai win? E dove hai installato Ubuntu?
<vasco_> win su c ubuntu su d
<vasco_> almeno credo
<Joshua^Dunamis> win d è un secondo disco o una seconda partizione del primo?
<vasco_> uma seconda partizione del primo
<vasco_> e possibile cancellare l'istallazione? e istallarlo di nuovo?
<Joshua^Dunamis> vasco_: okkk allora avvia Ubuntu da CD senza installare, arrivato li apri un terminale e digiti sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<cristian_c> naxil, da quanto mi risulta non ci dovrebbero essere differenze nell'uso del tastierino numerico
<jester-> carlo90:  il captcha non ha niente a che vedere con la resgistrazione, usa un client irc
<jester-> !xchat | carlo90
<ubot-it> carlo90: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<vasco_> riavvio e poi cd o cd subito??
<Joshua^Dunamis> vasco devi avviare col cd dentro, ma non è che hai installato tramite wubi?
<Joshua^Dunamis> vasco_: come hai installato Ubuntu?
<vasco_> si il primo tentativo l'ho fatto con wubi
<vasco_> poi il 2 e il terzo tramite istallazione
<naxil> ragazzi conoscete qualche programma che stacca la connessione quando per esempio per 5 minuti rimane inattiva?
<Joshua^Dunamis> vasco_: okkk non so come funziona wubi (che non è consigliabile), apri rimozione programmi di windows e se ci sono tracce di wubi Ubuntu e compagnia rimuovi tutto, poi avvi il pc con il CD di Ubuntu, da li controlli con il terminale con questo comando fdisk -l quante partizioni hai, se ne hai una con / e Linux scritto vuol dire che è installato, apposto, allora dai il comando che ti ho detto prima sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Joshua^Dunamis> vasco_: se non risulta installato allora procedi con l'installazione
<cristian_c> naxil, puoi impostare questa cosa con uno script
<vasco_> ok grazie provo subito ti faccio sapere : )
<Kimitsu> Buona sera... Xubuntu 12.04 installato su vecchio pc fisso, il sistema si blocca, il pc viene riavviato, l'accensione si blocca alla voce "battery check" e non procede oltre ( ora sono su live cd ) se qualcuno ha qualche idea in proposito gliene sarei molto molto grato ^_^
<Zermann> Ciao, come faccio a decidere quali servizi (apache, mysql, ...) partono all'avvio?
<enzotib> Zermann, alcuni servizi possono essere configurati nel relativo file in /etc/default
<enzotib> Zermann, altri che *non* sono upstart job possono essere configurati con update-rc.d
<Zermann> enzotib, ok grazie
<enzotib> Zermann, infine gli upstart job puoi configurarli modificando i numerelli nel relativo file in /etc/init
<Zermann> enzotib, ti chiedo questo perchè ho appena installato il pacchetto ubuntu-virt-server e ho notato che, dopo l'installazione, dopo il login rimane bloccato per 5-10 secondi
<Zermann> enzotib, c'è un modo per sapere cosa rallenta il login?
<Zermann> enzotib, ho provato a non far partire libvirtd ma è uguale
<enzotib> Zermann, potresti provare a riavviare, e al grub modificare la riga che inizia con "linux" e togliere quiet splash alla fine
<Zermann> enzotib, mi sono spiegato male. Uso la versione desktop con unity, arrivato alla schermata di login,inserisco la password e premo invio. Prima di installare virt-server appariva unity in circa 1 secondo adesso ne impiega 5-10
<Zermann> enzotib, il boot è rapido come prima..fino al login
<davyde> buonasera gente
<davyde> non trovo piu la gruida per grub ho bisogno di far partire la partizione di windows ma ho messo di default la ubuntu 10.04 come si fa?
<bobbybong> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<davyde> grassie ho fatto
<davyde> avevo il comando nell'history del terminael
<luckj_> ciao, devo avere fatto una cavolata e non riesco più a fare funzionare nessun comando col terminale
<luckj_> per esempio se faccio lsusb
<luckj_> la risposta del terminale è
<luckj_> Il comando "lsusb" è disponibile in "/usr/bin/lsusb" Il comando non può essere localizzato perché "/usr/bin" non è incluso nella variabile d'ambiente PATH.
<luckj_> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<luckj_> up
<Joshua^Dunamis> luckj_: ma che hai combinato?
<luckj_> ma che ne so....stavo seguendo una guida per sdk e adb e ho incollatomun comando
<luckj_> credo
<luckj_> ma sicuramente niente di buono
<luckj_> ora la path sembra puntare  dove non dovrebbe
<luckj_> qualsiasi comando do nel terminale la risposta è sempre la stessa
<Joshua^Dunamis> luckj_: posta il file ~/.bashrc
<Joshua^Dunamis> luckj_: apri con gedit il file .bashrc
<luckj_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/994894/
<Carlin0> l'ultima riga sembra di troppo
<luckj_> ho letto anche io qualcosa in giro ma non volevo peggiorare la situazione
<luckj_> basta cancellare la riga export...
<Carlin0> sentiamo Joshua^Dunamis  ...
<luckj_> ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> luckj_: si quella cancellala per ora, chiudi la sessione e rientra, se non va sullo stesso file aggiungi if [ -d ~/bin ] ; then PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<luckj_> intendi la sessione del terminale?
<Joshua^Dunamis> luckj_: if [ -d ~/bin ] ;
<Joshua^Dunamis> luckj_: then PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<Carlin0> luckj_, fatti una copia del file magari ...
<luckj_> ho solo cancellato l'ultima riga e sembra funzionare
<Joshua^Dunamis> luckj_: perfetto
<luckj_> grazie joshua
<Joshua^Dunamis> luckj_: di nulla
<neramarea> sera. problema: update mi da questo result e si impalla: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/994945/
<gabriele93> Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtkhtml4.0/libgtkhtml-4.0-common_4.2.2-1ubuntu1.1_all.deb Size mismatch come risolvo?
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ci sei glpiana?
<naxil> volevo che mi ridicevi quel comando per il video.. quello che avevo le opzioni input output
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: posta il tuo /etc/apt/sources.list
<naxil> te joshua lo sai quel comando?
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/994955/
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: no non so di che parli
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, la mia ubuntu è arrivata al punto che non mi fa installare + niente...
<naxil> e' un comando che fa vedere delle cose sul video.. c'e' input output.. fa vedere una finestra di settaggi
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: il tuo file è apposto, può darsi un problema momentaneo del server, riprova più tardi. Se persiste in Sorgenti Software cambia il server dei repositories di Ubuntu.
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: da quando hai questo problema
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, da 20 minuti fa...
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: faccio una prova
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, volevo installare evolution, perchè ho messo gnome shell che ha il calendiario incorporato sull'orologio ma niente...vado per rimettere thunderbird...e niente nemmeno qui...
<OverMe> neramarea, nel paste: cat /etc/hostname && cat /etc/hosts
<naxil> trovato era gstreamer-properties
<naxil> come faccio a "salvare" le opzioni di gstreamer-properties
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: da me l'update va un po' lento rispetto al solito, percui presumo che il server italiano è un po' congestionato
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, si va lento e poi si blocca
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: anzi correggo, mi ha dato i tuoi stessi errori
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: è un problema di server
<neramarea> OverMe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/994964/
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, ottimo, almeno non devo smanettare
<neramarea> ok, ok... problemi di server, quindi?
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: l'alternativa se ti serve urgente e andare in Sorgenti Software e dove vedi Server in Italia, scegli miglior server o giù di li, ti fa una ricerca di un mirror più veloce
<Joshua^Dunamis> *è
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, ho messo il server principale..proviamo un pò
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: dopo questa operazione riapri il terminale e rifai sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> neramarea, ridai l'update e metti nel paste
<sergios> buona sera a tutti!
<Joshua^Dunamis> !buonasera | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<neramarea> OverMe ma che ti pasto, se si pianta a metà?
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, ok, vado
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: okkk
<naxil> ragazzi anche a me si blocca un update..
<OverMe> neramarea, di solit è un problema di server o di linea, aspetta un po' e riprova
<naxil> scusa overme ma non si poteva cambiare il server per gli update?
<OverMe> naxil, sì si può
<naxil> senti overme ho un problemino.. installo moonlight ma poi sia chrome che firefox mi richiedono ancora moonlight
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis,  adesso con quello principale va...anche se 6mb me li scarica in un'eternità
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: beh è già qualcosa :) evidentemente c'è stato qualche problema globale
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, giusto stasera :) ahah
<naxil> sapete come si fa a vedere moonlight?
<naxil> overme ci sei?
<sergios> ho installato da recovery win xp home edition su un vecchio pc, dopodichè ho installato in dual boot ubuntu 12.04 ma al temine installazione, al riavvio del sistema, ho riscontrato il problema "error: unknown filesystem grub rescue". Ho provato a seguire la procedura di ripristino del grub con la procedura indicata nella wiki ma nulla! http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: ma windows parte?
<naxil> ragazzi non riesco a visualizzare moonlight (silverlight) lo installo e poi quando avvio il video mi ridice: VUOI INSTALLARLO come se fosse assente
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: come lo hai installato?
<sergios> Joshua^Dunamis: no, windows funzionava appena fatto il recovery, dopo ho installato la ubuntu e da allora il pc si è piantato... schermata nera con messaggio error: unknown filesystem grub rescue
<naxil> da internet
<naxil> ora sto provando da synaptic
<naxil> ma ubuntu.it archive non va
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: mi sa che hai fatto un pasticcio, ora non parte ne windows ne Ubuntu? Avvia il PC con il CD di Ubuntu, avvia la sessione Live dal CD e poi apri Gparted e vedi come sono combinati i tuoi hd
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: facci sapere che dice Gparted
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: si ci sono problemi con i server
<naxil> se metto main server e' uguale da synaptic vero?
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: non è il momento migliore per installare anche perchè se un pacchetto chiede dipendenze dai repositories ci sarebbero problemi, aspetta domani o quando i servers tornano funzionano
<Joshua^Dunamis> *a funzionare
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: fallo da Sorgenti Software
<naxil> sergios posso aiutarti?
<sergios> Joshua^Dunamis: l'unico pasticcio che mi viene in mente è l'aver ridimensionato l'unica partizione dell'installazione di windows: era un'unica partizione in fat32, io l'ho ridimensionata e il restante spazio l'ho partizionato in una in ext4 per ubuntu e un'altrai!  in ntfs per i dat
<sergios> adesso vi posto la schermata di gparted ma sarò un pò lento perche il tutto si trova su un altro pc
<naxil> ascolta sergios per avviare windows e' molto semplice basta impostare ntldr
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: okkk magari è un problema nell'installazione di Grub, il bootloader. In ogni caso avvia il PC dal CD Live di Ubuntu e da li possiamo sistemare le cose
<naxil> pero poi avvi solo quello
<naxil> jpshua scusa ma avevo gia cambiato il server su MAIN e avviato il download..
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: se funziona okkk
<naxil> ma scusa na cosa sul server main c'e' gli stessi file?
<naxil> quello italiano e' fatto per la lingua italiana delle cose e per velocizzare i down dall'italia?
<filo1234> sergios: se le partizioni che hai formattato stavano all'inizio del disco è probabile che abbia segato l'MBR per cui devi reinstallare grub
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: tutti i mirror di Ubuntu e il server hanno gli stessi files
<naxil> cmq moonlight non va da web perche non installa le dipendenze? ma installa solo il plugin?
<filo1234> ed è probabile che ti abbia cambiato gli UUID
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: si quella degli UUID delle partizioni è molto probabile, possiamo vedere come sistemare se fai partire il PC dal CD Live di Ubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: io ho installato moonlight partendo da un sito che lo richiedeva, ho seguito la procedura e funzionicchia, perchè moonlight haimé funzionicchia, non funziona
<naxil> a me continua a dirmi che non c'e'
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: ora quale è il tuo problema invece?
<naxil> a me lo metto da web.. cioe' non trova moonlight e mi dice "premi qui per metterlo"
<filo1234> naxil: certi siti vogliono SOLO silverlight
<naxil> lo installo.. tutto va bene c'e' tra i plugins.. ma quando rivado sul sito nonc 'e' verso
<naxil> si e' mediaset video
<naxil> potete vedere se ha voi va?
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: beh già mediaset lasciamo stare, prova se va sul sito della RAI, in ogni caso hai installato per caso la versione stabile?
<naxil> no
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: che versione hai di moonlight
<naxil> ho messo la preview 4
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<naxil> c'e' quella o la stabile
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: dovrebbe andare la preview 4, cioè funzionicchia come ho detto. Prova sul sito della RAI
<naxil> ok
<naxil> ascolta una cosa
<Carlin0> naxil, io ho risolto così → http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=521982#p4072672
<naxil> ma perche sul mediaplayer i video fanno skifo e sul VLC vanno?
<Carlin0> vlc macina tutto e senza plugin ...
<sergios> scusate ma non riesco a caricare lo stamp di gparted sull'hd esterno...
<sergios> un po' di pasienza
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: perchè vlc è il miglior video player in circolazione, lo sanno anche gli utenti windows che lo installano anche su quella piattaforma. Spesso progetti Open Sources vengono compilati anche per altre piattaforme, mentre è rarissimo il contrario
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: okkk
<naxil> Joshua^Dunamis,  senti na cosa.. come metto greasemonkey a manina? non me lo scarica..
<Carlin0> naxil, se clicchi su aggiungi a ff cosa dice ?
<filo1234> se non usi firefox....
<Carlin0> ambhè...
<naxil> niente dice che il server non e' attivo
<naxil> praticamente e' un problema di rete
<Carlin0> naxil, vero è temporaneamente down
<Carlin0> ho provato adesso io ...
<Joshua^Dunamis> RAGAZZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII I SERVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER ITALIANIIIIIIIIIIIIIII SONO DOWN STASERA
<Carlin0> c'è baruffa nell'aria :P
<Joshua^Dunamis> scusate se ho "gridato" ma pare che non se ne accorga nessuno, ne abbiamo parlato già prima con almeno altri due utenti
<naxil> ascoltate ma a me rai va.. ma fa un po skifino il video.. l'audio va che una meravglia
<filo1234> è talmente difficile cambiare server.....
<filo1234> ( a parte che io di default non uso mai i repo italiani )
<naxil> ragazzi ho trovato la soluzione
<naxil> con downloadhelper si ha il link al file wmv di silverlight..poi uno prende l'url.. e lo mette su vlc e si vede da dio
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: si infatti, ti stavo per suggerire una soluzione migliore, installare l'estensione di Firefox Raismth ma poi ha come dipendenze mplayer e faad da installare ma se avete i servers italiani in sources.list stasera sono DOWN
<naxil> scusa joshua.. ma da synaptic sono due click per cambiare i server da italiani a main..
<Joshua^Dunamis> Un consiglio per tutti: Aprite Sorgenti software, dove c'è Server in Italia andate su Altro, si apre una finestra, cliccate su Scegliere server migliore, aspettate che lo trova e quando lo ha selezionato (il mio è italiano pure tra l'altro ma funziona) cliccate su Scegli Server
<Joshua^Dunamis> in questo modo torna tutto normale come prima
<naxil> ascolta una cosa.. ma per far funzionare uno script monkey come faccio? stranamente la beta di greasmonkey me la fatta mettere
<naxil> scuste andate qui per favore? http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/mistero/full/301505/puntata-del-10-maggio.html#tf-s1-c1-o1-p1
<naxil> sarebbe la puntata intera da 2ore di mistero
<naxil> a voi la fa vedere con moonlight? perche a me i video piccoli li fa vedere la puntata intera chiede ancora moonlight
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: si chiede moonlight
<naxil> ecco allora e' na cosa strana
<naxil> sara un bug
<naxil> il fatto e' che vedere il link di quel file e' un po un casino...
<filo1234> naxil: ha letto illink che ti ha dato Carlin0 ???
<filo1234> http://91.211.156.221/wmv2/2012/05/1373a835209-3_0.wmv
<sergios> Joshua^Dunamis naxil:  scusate per l'attesa ma sono dovuto passare alle maniere forti: ho preso la reflex :P http://imagebin.org/212957
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: moonlight è un tentativo coraggioso di implementazione delle funzioni di Silverlight, Moonlight non viene prodotto dalla Microsoft che invece fa Silverlight, il bug è Mediaset che sceglie un player proprietario e fastidioso
<naxil> scusa.. ma la cosa strana e' che i viedo "piccoli" li fa vedere.. se vai nella pagina di mistero su mediaset le parti delle puntate li fa vedere alla grande
<filo1234> sergios: appunto come ho detto sopra....
<filo1234> naxil: ti ho dato il link wmv
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: scelte di Mediaset
<filo1234> e comunque siamo un vel po OT
<naxil> come hai fatto?
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: in più filo1234 ti ha estratto il link diretto per bypassare silverlight
<naxil> si lo so ma come ha fatto?
<filo1234> naxil: ha letto illink che ti ha dato Carlin0 ???
<Carlin0> naxil, menù video → schermo intero
<naxil> io ho downloadhelper.. ma il video non avviandosi..
<naxil> si l'ho fatto
<naxil> e l'ho installato
<naxil> ma non partendo il video su quella pagina...
<naxil> anche a Joshua^Dunamis gli da che non c'e' sylverlight
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: si infatti credo che stiamo anche proponendo azioni non consentite per cui mi riservo di continuare
<sergios> filo1234: cosa dicevi sopra? non riesco a visualizzare la discussione sopra
<Carlin0> naxil, riprova domani a scaricare greasemonkey
<naxil> carlino l'ho installato
<filo1234> sergios: che come immaginavo hai formattato le partizioni all'inizio del disco
<naxil> e ho messo quello script
<naxil> ma il video non parte
<filo1234> quindi hai segato l'MBR ed è probabile che abbia gli UUID sballati
<sergios> ops! :P e quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<Carlin0> naxil, e sopra ti da il link da dare in pasto a vlc
<filo1234> sergios: partire da live come ti hanno detto
<sergios> sono su live
<Carlin0> in alto sul browser ...
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: ridammi il link di gparted che l'ho perso
<sergios> (il prob è su unaltro pc e chatto dal mio)
<sergios> http://imagebin.org/212957
<filo1234> sergios: instanto segui qui
<filo1234> !grub | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<filo1234> e ripristina grub
<filo1234> sergios: spe ma il menu di grub te lo da?
<sergios> filo1234 l'ho già fatto ma non va! posso riprovare nuovamente per scrupolo
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: credo che da live dovresti dare sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<sergios> no, mi da scermata nera con il mess error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: hai un solo disco e quindi l'MBR va li stesso
<filo1234> sergios: ma non puoi collegarti da quel pc?
<sergios> si, ho un solo disco partizionato in 3 dischi più la swap
<naxil> carlino
<naxil> prova a dargli questo a vlc
<naxil> rtmp://yalpvod.alice.cdn.interbusiness.it:1935/vod/la7tv/2012/05/LA7_50265976_800.mp4600
<Carlin0> naxil, passa in chat
<filo1234> !chat | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil> non lo prende
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: appunto, apri un terminale da live e digiti sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<sergios> filo1234 purtroppo no perchè mi sto connettendo da wireless dal mio e l'altro non ha la wireless
<naxil> si ci sono
<filo1234> Joshua^Dunamis: non funge così, bisogna fare tutto in chroot
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: si hai ragione
<filo1234> sergios: manco il cavo hai??
<sergios> no, e non posso uscire a comprarlo! :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: allora conosci l'inglese?
<filo1234> manco uno corto e porti il poratile vicino al pc?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: in ogni caso seguimi passo passo
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: sei in live
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<sergios> Joshua^Dunamis: si sono da live. filo1234: purtroppo non no ho nemmeno quello!
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: apri un terminale e digita sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/myroot
<sergios> Joshua^Dunamis: mount: point /mnt/myroot does not exist
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: ok dai sudo mkdri /mnt/myroot e poi il comando di prima
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: scusa è sudo mkdir
<[Jano]> hello to all
<Joshua^Dunamis> !english | [Jano]
<ubot-it> [Jano]: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<filo1234> Joshua^Dunamis: bastava solo /mnt
<[Jano]> Joshua^Dunamis: !
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: meglio evitare complicazioni, potremo dover montare altro
<neramarea> Joshua^Dunamis ma un normale ripristino del grub no?
<Joshua^Dunamis> neramarea: si
<filo1234> neramarea: il problema non è grub semplicemente
<sergios> neramarea ho già provato senza risultati
<sergios> Joshua^Dunamis: fatto, adesso?
<filo1234> deve cambiare gli UUID in fstab e fare update-grub in modo che legga la nuova configurazione
<neramarea> mi sono perso qualcosa, allora. chiedo scusa
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: dai sudo cd /mnt/myroot
<sergios> Joshua^Dunamis: "sudo: cd command not found" :S
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: okk lascia perdere per ora, fai sudo chroot /mnt/myroot
<neramarea> sudo cd ./mnt/myroot
<neramarea> ?
<sergios> Joshua^Dunamis:  sul teminale sono in          root@ubuntu:/#
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk ora dai blkid
<sergios> neramarea non so, rigiro a Joshua^Dunamis
<sergios> ok, poi
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: posta l'output
<filo1234> na parola
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: scatta una foto come prima
<sergios> niente output
<filo1234> ma pendrive?
<filo1234> certo che non ti da output
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: niente output?
<sergios> gia!
<filo1234> ovvio
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: okkk tagliamo la testa al toro sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<filo1234> non serve a nulla!
<sergios> filo1234 da live mi vede l'hd esterno ma non lo carica (stasera è un casino)
<filo1234> devi montare prima di andare in chroot :
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<FloodBotIt2> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> FloodBotIt2: mi hai rotto le palle
<sergios> ahahaha
<[Jano]> !sicily
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sicily'
<filo1234> sergios: dai exit
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/myroot/sys
<sergios> [Jano] ma pensi che ci possiamo conoscere? :) tipo che io conosco tua sorella?
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/myroot/proc
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/myroot/dev
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: ah okkk avevo visto quei commandi ma avevo scelto una via più breve, sergios fai quanto detto da filo1234
<[Jano]> sergios: spiegati meglio, si potrebbe fraintedere °_*
<sergios> ok, allora seguo filo1234
<filo1234> e dopo sudo chroot /mnt/myroot
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: avevo eseguito un chroot anni fa sulla Debian ed era meno complicato paradossalmente
<filo1234> si seguimi a letto lol
<filo1234> Joshua^Dunamis: si ma anni fa era diverso
<sergios> [Jano] hai ragione ci ho pensato dopo aver postato... tua sorella studiava a viterbo?
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: si sto vedendo :)
<filo1234> Joshua^Dunamis: e comunque dipende da cosa devi fare...in questo caso servono anche quelle dir
<filo1234> sergios:
<filo1234> o lavori o cazzeggi
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: si si anche se sto seguendo una guida che li elenca in modo un po diverso, cmq va bene anche così
<[Jano]> sergios: no, sono locato più in alto (molto piu in alto)
<neramarea> ma montate volumi e directory o... sorelle?
<Joshua^Dunamis> SI PREGA DI IGNORARE I TROLL
<sergios> si scusa, chiedo venia quindi da root@ubuntu:/# do sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev  giusto
<sergios> ?
<[Jano]> neramarea: stanno dando assistenza sul canale, non intralciare
<filo1234> sergios: no!
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/myroot/dev
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/myroot/dev
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/myroot/proc
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/myroot/sys
<filo1234> sudo chroot /mnt/myroot/
<sergios> quindi devo uscire da chroot? come faccio?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: exit
<sergios> ok
<neramarea> Joshua^Dunamis troll tua nonna. [Jano] mi pareva che a intralciarvi ci pensaste da soli. comunque, buon proseguio...
<filo1234> basta
<sergios> neramarea: tutta colpa mia ho cominciato io e io smetto chiedendo scusa a chi mi sta dando una mano.
<[Jano]> sergios: nessun problema, non era voluto, vai avanti a seguire chi ti sta aiutando
<[Jano]> sergios: con filo1234 sei in buone mani, è da anni che usa ubuntu °_*
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: fatto exit? Apri il terminale di nuovo e digita sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/myroot
<sergios> si styo facendo le foto dei report...
<filo1234> Joshua^Dunamis: exit era per uscire da chroot
<sergios> si si, fatto sto andando avanti coi comandi
<filo1234> se non ha smontato /mnt/myroot è ancora montata
<sergios> quelli che mi ha dato filo1234, ho dato i primi due... mi fermo o continuo?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: continua
<sergios> ok
<filo1234> sergios: se non hanno dato errore continua
<filo1234> i primi 2 sono uguali perchè ho sbagliato
<filo1234> sono 3 in tutto + chroot
<Joshua^Dunamis> confermo
<sergios> ok, nessun errore. adesso posto il report o non serve? cmq mi sembrano tanto i comandi che avevo seguito nella wiki
<filo1234> sergios: quelli sono
<sergios> :)
<filo1234> sergios: adesso dai blkid
<filo1234> sergios: anche cat /etc/fstab
<filo1234> così nel caso fai una foto unica ( w la tecnologia )
<sergios> ecco il foto-report :)
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-19
<sergios> http://imagebin.org/212962
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: fstab sembra apposto
<sergios> quindi posso riavviare (incrociando tutte le dita del mio corpo)
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: nooooooo
<sergios> ah okok
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: ora ci vuole il magico sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<filo1234> roba da ciechi
<filo1234> spetta
<filo1234> sergios: grep "menuentry\|root" /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<naxil> scusate ragazzi ma se installo un programma mi va nelle applicatrions come faccio a vedere su quale cartella sono i vari eseguibili?
<filo1234> naxil: which nome_programma
<sergios> filo1234, Joshua^Dunamis chi ascolto?
<filo1234> -.-
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: gli eseguibili stanno quasi tutti in /usr/bin/ quasi tutti, e cmq non aprire con sudo quella cartella a meno di non sapere esattamente quello che stai faccendo
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: segui filo1234
<sergios> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: io sono comunque qui
<naxil> si ragazzi ma la cosa strana e' che jdown e' installato, il which dice che e' li su usr/bin ma poi la cartella nonc'e'..
<filo1234> naxil: cartella di cosa?
<filo1234> o.0
<naxil> a ma non e' na directory
<naxil> e' un'esegubile..
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: la cartella viene creata nella tua home, in modo da non compromettere il sistema
<filo1234> naxil: e ovvio è un binario
<naxil> con gia impostato il valore chmod da eseguibile giusto?
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil: ovvio se hai installato tramite deb
<filo1234> ma scusa cosa ti interessa di cercarlo li se hai il bottone nelel applicazioni?
<sergios> filo1234: il comando è proprio così?  grep "menuentry\|root" /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sergios> ok, posto il risultato
<filo1234> sergios: si è così
<filo1234> intanto mi faccio un panino
<Joshua^Dunamis> ahahahha
<sergios> eh si lo so scusate ma devo fare la foto portarla su gimp perchè se altrimenti pesa troppo e poi poistarla
<sergios> http://imagebin.org/212965
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: certo sergios tranquillo era divertente l'idea XD
<sergios> stavo cercando di farla più piccola per evitare l'effetto ciecità
<sergios> si si :) ma hai tutto il tempo per digerirlo anche il panino :D
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: mi sa che qui c'è l'intoppo, ma aspettiamo filo1234 per essere certi
<sergios> mi sa che se lo sta facendo per davvero il panino! :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: quello è sicuro :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> Scusate empathy aveva voglia di farmi terminare la sessione :) tutto apposto adesso
<Joshua^Dunamis> non uso empathy per la IRC ma dovevo chiudere lo stesso la sessione
<sergios> mi stavo documentando su empathy... sembra interessante ma funziona anche per il canale irc di #ubuntu-it?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: si
<sergios> lo insallo e lo proverò...
<filo1234> sergios: uhmm
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: io da nostalgico debian uso irssi comunque, è un client IRC chat su terminale
<filo1234> sembra ok almeno la prima riga
<sergios> eheh
<filo1234> sergios: fai un sudo update-grub
<sergios> dicci tutto!
<sergios> fatto...
<filo1234> eppure c'è quel set root(hd0,msdos2) che non mi convince tanto
<sergios> http://imagebin.org/212968
<Joshua^Dunamis> sembra apposto
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: però anche a me quel msdos2 non convince
<filo1234> spetta che sto controllando
<sergios> filo1234:  mi ha dato unable to resolve host ubuntu... grave!?  http://imagebin.org/212968
<filo1234> sergios: si senza sudo scusa
<filo1234> update-grub
<sergios> rempre da chroot?
<filo1234> ovvio
<sergios> ok, come sopra! ma senza unable to resolve...
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: qual'era il comando per vedere i menuentry di grub? ero uscito e l'ho perso, voglio vedere da me che dice, anche se non ho dual boot
<filo1234> sergios: ma l'errore te lo da quando scegli windows o cosa?
<sergios> Joshua^Dunamisgrep "menuentry\|root" /boot/grub/gub.cfg
<filo1234> Joshua^Dunamis: grep "menuentry\|root" /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: a quando ho capito non gli carica proprio l'hd
<Joshua^Dunamis> *quanto
<sergios> filo1234: esatto
<sergios> appena accendo il pc mi da quest'errore
<filo1234> no be se ti da l'errore qualcosa cerca di caricare
<filo1234> uhm
<sergios> error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>
<sergios> prima del punto su una riga, dopo il punto sulla riga sotto con underscore lampeggiante
<sergios> e schermo tutto nero
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: a me da msdos5 dopo hd0 a sto punto è la partizione di root
<filo1234> si ma io ho paura che cerchi di caricare prima windows
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: mmm
<sergios> ma se rifacessi tutta l'installazione... partendo dal recovery di wine epoi partizionando a dovere per l'installazione di ubuntu?
<sergios> tanto nel pc non c'è nulla!
<sergios> (a parte le due installazioni appena fatte)
<sergios> *win
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: sarebbe un'idea, cmq prova a installare grub di nuovo, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: ma le installazioni le hai fatte sulla stessa partizione?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergio visto che sei ancora in chroot dai un fdisk -l e posta il risultato
<sergios> prima inserendo il cd di recovery windows si è insediato nell'hd facendo un unica partizione in fat32 (cosa abbastanza strana ma giustificata dal fatt che il pc è molto vecchio)
<sergios> poi ho diviso con gparted da live e installato regolarmente e senza problemi la 12,04
<sergios> al riavvio ho trovato sta sorpresa
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: asp come hai diviso da gparted?
<filo1234> sergno vedi che non mi quadra
<filo1234> hai windows nella fat32
<filo1234> ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> windows xp se non sbaglio era già ntfs
<filo1234> si ma adesso è fat32
<filo1234> in sda1
<sergios> si, con g parted ho ridimensionato la fat 32 dove si era installato win (e dove l'ho lasciato) e nello spazio ricavato ho creato le partizioni per ubuntu
<filo1234> o.0
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: mmm
<sergios> eh lo so anche io ho avuto la stessa reazione appena ho visto fat 32
<filo1234> sergios: ascolta
<sergios> sono tutto orecchie
<filo1234> gedit /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> dove vedi GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<filo1234> metti GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<filo1234> e commenta GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<filo1234> salva e dai update-grub
<sergios> prima
<sergios> ops scusate mi è partito un mess smezzato che non mi serve più
<filo1234> almeno vedi se hai il menu di grub all'avvio
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: commenta sta per mettere un # davanti alla riga
<filo1234> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=true
<sergios> grazie Joshua non ci sarei arrivato
<Joshua^Dunamis> :)
<filo1234> sergios: update-grub e riposta il grep 'menuentry.......
<filo1234> che voglio vedere una cosa, hai anche il recovery con gli UUID sballati dall'immagine di prima
<sergios> Joshua^Dunamis http://imagebin.org/212971
<sergios> filo1234 i comandi che mi hai daro sempre da root?
<sergios> *dato
<filo1234> sergios: certo sempre dalla chroot
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: ma hai 2 hd?
<sergios> ok
<sergios> no
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: mmm è attaccato l'esterno?
<sergios> o cacchio, si scusami... mi è rimasto attaccato da prima!
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: okkk fa nulla
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: postami ls /dev/sda5/
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: poi ls /dev/sda1
<Joshua^Dunamis> azz no bisogna montarli prima
<sergios> asp joshua
<sergios> sono ancora ai comandi di filo
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: ok allora dopo fai  mkdir /mnt/windows
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: e poi mkdir /mnt/ntfs
<filo1234> occhio che sei in chroot
<Joshua^Dunamis> si si ovvio
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: vediamo che c'è la dentro
<sergios> filo1234 perchè mi da questo http://imagebin.org/212972?
<filo1234> sergios: usa nano al posto di gedit
<filo1234> scusami
<filo1234> sergios: ps ( io non perderei altro tempo comunque )
<filo1234> farei un bel riavvio cos' e se va bene, se non va, dato che non hai nulla.....
<sergios> ovvero reinstalleresti tutto novamente?
<sergios> sono daccordo
<filo1234> sergios: ma prima di riavviare devi smontare le partizioni
<filo1234> sergios: si
<sergios> allora provo a riavviare
<filo1234> no
<sergios> ok
<sergios> ok
<FloodBotIt2> sergios: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> prima devi fare un paio di cose
<sergios> dimmi
<filo1234> exit
<Joshua^Dunamis> io ho l'impressione che windows xp sta nella partizione sda5 e quindi non può avviarsi perché chiede la prima, ma che ci sta nella prima?
<filo1234> sudo umount /mnt/myroot/dev
<filo1234> sudo umount /mnt/myroot/sys
<filo1234> sudo umount /mnt/myroot/proc
<filo1234> sudo umount /mnt/myroot
<FloodBotIt2> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> fatti un giro flodbot
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: se decidi di reinstallare, usa gparted, elimina tutte le partizioni, occhio a non lasciare il disco esterno che magari cancelli anche quello
<sergios> cacchio ho fatto nano e non so uscirne, non mi esce nemmeno con ^x
<sergios> l'esterno l'ho già levato :O)
<filo1234> sergios: ^X = ctrl X
<sergios> infinita ignoranza!
<sergios> ok di nuovo in root
<filo1234> sergios: ma eri dentro il file o solo nano vuoto?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: poi crei due partizioni una ntfs la prima per windows e una ext4 per Ubuntu, prima installi windows, okkio a installarlo nella ntfs, ricordati la dimensione per non dimenticare quale è, perchè windows non legge ext4.
<sergios> penso dentro il file ho dato il comando che mi avevi detto con nano al posto di gedit
<filo1234> sergios: se hai scritto ^X nel file........
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: e poi installi Ubuntu nella ext4
<sergios> cmq sono uscito da root e smonto tutto ok?
<filo1234> sergios: si ma se hai scritto porcherie in quel file, se prima avevo un 1% di speranza che potesse partire
<filo1234> .........
<sergios> mmmm
<filo1234> e devi dare update-grub prima di uscire da chroot
<filo1234> ( è stato tutto vano )
<filo1234> lol
<filo1234> vabè senti formatta
<filo1234> ihihiiihih
<sergios> mi sto strappando i capelli.... considera che sono entrato, poi ho letto che non serviva e ho provato ad uscire scivendo^x
<filo1234> eh
<Joshua^Dunamis> è l'unica, windows non sarebbe mai partito comunque
<sergios> ma non ho salvato, di questo ne sono certo
<sergios> uscendo intendo, non ho salvato
<filo1234> sergios: se non hai salvato non hai salvato nemmeno le modifiche
<filo1234> ( vere )
<filo1234> :D
<filo1234> vabè
<filo1234> non era importante
<FloodBotIt2> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> notte
<sergios> ok sono fuori da root, un tentativo lo faccio ugualmente... mi ridai i comandi per smontare tutto
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: quale versione di ubuntu  vuoi installare?
<filo1234> sudo umount /mnt/myroot/dev
<filo1234> sudo umount /mnt/myroot/sys
<filo1234> sudo umount /mnt/myroot/proc
<filo1234> sudo umount /mnt/myroot/
<sergios> Joshua^Dunamis: la 12.04
<filo1234> sudo reboot
<sergios> filo1234: grazie:)
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: sergios okkk era per via dell'ext4 che in versioni più vecchie andava sostituito con ext3
<filo1234> Joshua^Dunamis: eh ma più vecchie di anni :D
<filo1234> prima del 2008
<sergios> si ma il problema non penso sia ubuntu quanto windows: voglio installare la versione originale che hanno dato con il portatile, c'è il cd ricovery di fabbrica
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: beh anche la 10.04 ad esempio non era ancora al massimo
<sergios> ed è quello che installa win in fat 32!
<filo1234> Joshua^Dunamis: bah, mai avuto un problema
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: io ho messo ext4 con 12.04 XD
<sergios> sudo: unmount: command not found   !!!
<filo1234> Joshua^Dunamis: lol io lo uso dall 8.04
<Joshua^Dunamis> ma prima avevo Kubuntu 10.10 XD
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: lol
<filo1234> sergios: umount
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: quel cd di windows forse crea una partizione di ripristino o no?
<sergios> scusate... sono anche le 3.15 :)
<filo1234> uh cazz notte
<Joshua^Dunamis> ahahahahah
<filo1234> sergios: se non te ne vai ti do un comando che te lo fonde quel pc
<filo1234> :D ciao
<Joshua^Dunamis> ahahahahhhahahha
<sergios> si si, mi levo dalle scatole a breve... ma tanto lo so che la prossima volta che entrerò nel canale mi ignorerete ahahahaha!
<sergios> filo1234 grazie per la pasienza!
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: segnati quello che ti ho scritto prima, non so questo recovery cd come faccia a installare winxp su fat32
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: tranqui anche la prossima volta staremo a sudare per te XD
<sergios> nemmeno io credimi, ma volevo mantenere quello per avere il suo originale, visto che il pc non è il mio!
<filo1234> sergios: ps: se installi da recovery di windows e fa la fat32 ( perchè è antico ) ha sicuramente il tool, dopo aver installato, per "trasformare" la fat32 in ntfs
<filo1234> e di solito lo danno direttamente con l'installazione
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: più che altro per il tuo comportamento molto ok
<filo1234> altriemnti lo cerchi su google
<filo1234> Joshua^Dunamis: 1 perchè è una home edition, 2 perchè è vecchio
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: beh ma in ogni caso non credo che grub non possa gestire fat32
<sergios> ok, provvederò e vi farò sapere!
<sergios> Grazie davvero!
<filo1234> Joshua^Dunamis: no quello no, non penso che fosse quello il problema
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: in bocca al lupo ;)
<sergios> CREPI ihihih!
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: a me sembrava che una partizione ntfs ci fosse in sda5 e sergios non la nominava mmm quindi che ci stava la dentro?
<filo1234> dati?
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: e in ogni caso se windows era la dentro non sarebbe partito
<filo1234> in una estesa no
<filo1234> ma era in sda1
<Joshua^Dunamis> si dati ma perchè sergios non la ricordava
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<sergios> si si avevo fatto con gparted un ntfs per i dati
<filo1234> perchè è drogato
<sergios> uhauhauhauah!
<Joshua^Dunamis> ahahahhah ah okkk mistero risolto XD
<sergios> e pensare che non sono nemmeno sotto stupefacenti! sono così natural! XD
<Joshua^Dunamis> ahahahahah okkk non usciamo dal seminato XD
<sergios> ok, dopo sudo umount /mnt/myroot posso riavviare giusto?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: si ma penso sia invariata la situazione se non hai salvato il file di prima e dato update-grub
<sergios> vediamo...
<sergios> già
<sergios> :(
<sergios> domani formatto tutto di nuovo!
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234> gedit /etc/default/grub
<Joshua^Dunamis> 02:51 < filo1234> dove vedi GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Joshua^Dunamis> 02:51 < filo1234> metti GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<Joshua^Dunamis> 02:52 < filo1234> e commenta GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<Joshua^Dunamis> 02:52 < filo1234> salva e dai update-grub
<FloodBotIt2> Joshua^Dunamis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: al posto di gedit nano
<sergios> una guida da seguire per partizionare bene dopo aver installato windows? accorgimenti per il dual boot?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: su questa pagina trovi guida al partizionamento e guida al partizionamento manuale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<sergios> Joshua^Dunamis, filo1234 GRAZIIEEE!  domani rpovo a reinstallare tutto per bene e vi farò sapere! Grazie per la pasienza...
<sergios> vado a letto! bonanotte! :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: se vuoi un mio consiglio, per prima cosa partiziona con gparted e poi seguendo la guida metti windows nella prima partizione e via via
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: di nulla, buonanotte vedo che già ti appassiona :)
<sergios> e pensi che possa farlo anche con il cd di recovery di fabbrica?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: credo di si se hai partizionato prima
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: basta dargli la prima partizione
<sergios> ok, leggo per bene la guida che mi hai dato e poi incrocio le dita :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> yo :)
<sergios> cmq è puù un ritorno di fiamma dopo aver avuto macosx (mi hanno rubato il mac) sono tornato al primo amore linux e ora uso praticamente solo quello! ma in modo discutibile ahahah! buonanotte e buon proseguimento a tutti!
<Joshua^Dunamis> va bene così, notte sergios ;)
<diegovichk> ho installato il sistema. quando mi ha detto di riavviare si è bloccato
<diegovichk> con il seguente msg error: out of disk. grub rescue>   che faccio?
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti gli utenti della chat
<kaurubuntu> ho un problema in fase di installazione su un notebook dell e5400
<glpiana> spiega
<kaurubuntu> va in crasch dicendomi:
<kaurubuntu> Il programma di installazione è andato in crash. Segnalare un bug all'indirizzo «https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug»
<kaurubuntu> quale può essere il problema?
<kaurubuntu> installavo ubuntu 11.04 x86
<kaurubuntu> ho provato anche con pendrive creata da unetbootin
<kaurubuntu> ma niente da fare
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, creata con la stessa iso?
<kaurubuntu> si si
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, riscarica la iso, controlla md5sum
<glpiana> !md5 | kaurubuntu
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> kaurubuntu: magari col cd italiano?
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, dopodichè, se md5 coincide, rimettila su chiavetta  e riprova
<glpiana> jester-, no, 11.04 :)
<kaurubuntu> dici che è un problema di iso?
<jester-> la 12.o4 non va bene? ti devi presnere unsa sui 50 per forza?
<jester-> prendere*
<kaurubuntu> ma se non ricordo male l'ho già installata su virtualbox senza problemi
<kaurubuntu> non dipende da hardware vero?
<kaurubuntu> ho acquistato il pc all'estero
<kaurubuntu> ed ho cambiato la tastiera in italiano
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, vbox emula hardware che sarà al 99% differente da quello che hai sul pc
<Holden> beh non esistono pc italiani kaurubuntu, lol
<glpiana> lol
<kaurubuntu> ho persino installato precedentemente win7 senza preoblemi
<glpiana> Holden, io ho la mobo della magneti marelli :D
<Holden> glpiana, magari con condensatori ducati...
<glpiana> lol
<kaurubuntu> si lo so
<kaurubuntu> quindi dite che potrebbe essere la iso il problema
<Holden> kaurubuntu, fai in un attimo a dirlo, controlla l'md5
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, quante volte bisogna dirlo?
<kaurubuntu> ah ho fatto il controllo dell'integrità del disco prima dell'installazione ed era ok
<kaurubuntu> giusto per puntualizzare
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> vabbè, non importa
<kaurubuntu> ok controllo e vi faccio sapere
<kaurubuntu> grazie per il momento a dopo
<kaurubuntu> la iso è ok
<kaurubuntu> ho verificato il codice con md5
<kaurubuntu> e mo?
<kaurubuntu> quale è il problema?
<kaurubuntu> qualche impostazione hardware da bios?
<kaurubuntu> non mi è mai successo questo...
<kaurubuntu> ragazzi ci siete?
<jester-> kaurubuntu: prova a inserire qualche opzione comincia con irqpoll
<kaurubuntu> come?
<jester-> poi acopi=off e nomodeset
<jester-> kaurubuntu:  prima schermata in basso ci sono i pulsanti Fx
<jester-> batti enter come vedi la prima schermata
<kaurubuntu> ok ne ripaliamo + tardi ora devo andare
<gab_> ciao a tutti ho alcuni problemi su lubuntu 12.04 qualcunomi può aiutare??
<glpiana> gab_, esponi i porblemi, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<gab_> non riesco a installare flah player su cromium, non riesco a installare un programma di matematica (geogebra) e non scarica gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> gab_, come tenti di installare flash?
<gab_> glpiana: da adobe
<gab_> glpiana: o da estensioni di cromium
<glpiana> gab_, no. non ce n'è motivo
<glpiana> gab_, anzitutto va aggiornato il sistema
<glpiana> gab_, apri un terminale
<gab_> glpiana: ti ascolto
<glpiana> gab_, scrivi sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> gab_, dimmi quando termina
<gab_> glpiana: guarda cosa mi esce:   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/995537/
<glpiana> gab_, sì, è il problema di stamattina. scrivi software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> vediamo se c'è su lubuntu
<gab_> glpiana:  mi escono le sorgenti
<glpiana> gab_, cambia server. metti server principale per esempio
<gab_> glpiana:  dato server principale
<gab_> glpiana:  e chiuso
<glpiana> gab_, sudo apt-et update
<glpiana> *apt-get
<gab_> glpiana:  sembra che scarichi gli aggiornamenti
<gab_> glpiana:  cosa vuol dire il problema di stamattina?
<glpiana> gab_, oki, quando termina dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> gab_, che i server it.archive.ubuntu.com sono down
<gab_> glpiana:  perchè?
<glpiana> gab_, a me lo chiedi? mica li mantengo io i server :)
<gab_> glpiana:  hai ragione ma penso tu sia più informato di me
<glpiana> quello che so si ferma al fattoche i server non vanno :)
<gab_> glpiana: scarica molto lentamente
<glpiana> gab_, se è troppo lento, interrompi con ctrl+c e come server scegli tra quelli italiani, garr o fastbull
<glpiana> poi riadai sia update che dist-upgrade
<gab_> glpiana:  fatto tutto l'aggiornamento possibile
<gab_> glpiana:  per il player?
<glpiana> gab_, ora per flash: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> gab_, per provarlo dopo installato, chiudi i browser e riaprili e vai su youtube
<gab_> glpiana: scusa ma player non va ancora mi ri crivi il comando?
<glpiana> gab_, no, dai questo: dpkg -l | egrep 'swf|gnash|flash'
<gab_> glpiana:  mi dice installato
<gab_> rita@rita-Aspire-3610:~$ dpkg -l | egrep 'swf|gnash|flash' iU  flashplugin-installer             11.2.202.235ubuntu0.12.04.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<giulio11> ciao a tutti, su ubuntu con gnome2 non ho più l'icona in alto a destra con le connessioni internet, come faccio a rimetterla?
<cristian_c> giulio11, è successo qualcosa nel frattempo?
<giulio11> cristian_c, no... si connette, ma non ho l'icona
<cristian_c> giulio11, dico prima della scomparsa
<glpiana> gab_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> gab_, poi mostrami l'output
<giulio11> cristian_c, no niente di strano...
<glpiana> giulio11, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<gab_> rita@rita-Aspire-3610:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer [sudo] password for rita:  E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<glpiana> gab_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gab_> glpiana: sembra che non risponda al comando
<glpiana> gab_, dai di nuovo dpkg -l | egrep 'swf|gnash|flash'
<giulio11> cristian_c, 11,04
<glpiana> giulio11, tasto destro sul pannello, aggiungi al pannello -> indicator-applet
<glpiana> o applet indicator che sia
<cristian_c> glpiana, è un applet generico?
<gab_> glpiana:  il terminale no mi da più la riga con il nome, ne apro un altro?
<giulio11> cristian_c, perfetto, ero indicatore completo
<giulio11> grazie
<cristian_c> ringrazia glpiana
<giulio11> ah si
<giulio11> grazie glpiana !
<glpiana> cristian_c, no, non è generico
<glpiana> gab_, no, se non ti restituisce il prompt vuol dire che qualcosa sta facendo
<gab_> glpiana:  aspetto pazientemente
<glpiana> gab_, se proprio ma con che comando si è bloccato lì?
<gab_> glpiana:  mi da questo http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.235.orig.tar.gz
<gab_> lo scARICO
<glpiana> gab_, copia tutto, comando compreso, su pastebin
<gab_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/995582/
<glpiana> gab_, ma se apri questo link: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.235.orig.tar.gz ti chiede di scaricare il  file?
<gab_> glpiana:  si
<glpiana> gab_, nel terminale dai ctrl+c, poi ridai sudo dpkg --cofigure -a
<glpiana> *configure
<glpiana> vediamo se si sblocca il download
<glpiana> gab_, poi tra poco sparisco, per cui per geogebra, una volta che hai sistemato flash, dai: sudo apt-get install geogebra
<gab_> Configurazione di update-notifier-common (0.119ubuntu8.1)... flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.235.orig.tar.gz
<glpiana> gab_, niente, ctrl+c
<glpiana> scrivi: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<sandrinux> gab_, glpiana, sono 14Mb comunque...siamo sicuri che non sia solo questione di aspettare un po'?
<gab_> sandrinux: forse si
<glpiana> sandrinux, il download di flash viene mostrato a percentuali. se non mostra niente vuol dire che non parte
<sandrinux> glpiana, ah beh..sì
<gab_> glpiana:  adesso
<glpiana> gab_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<glpiana> gab_, se non si sblocca ancora... bisogna saper aspettare
<gab_> glpiana:  adesso aspetto che finisca di scaricare il pacchetto da canonical poi vedrò, grazie di tutto e buon appetito
<glpiana> stacco ciao
<glpiana> gab_, grazie anche a te
<carlo90> buongiorno a tutti!
<carlo90> sono nuovo su ubuntu e volevo qualche consiglio e delucidazione! Appena installato ubuntu voi cosa consigliate di fare? ci sono programmi o procedure consigliate?
<cristian_c> carlo90, in che senso?
<cristian_c> che ti serve?
<carlo90> non so magari qualche impostazione da cambiare per rendere il pc più veloce.....
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> carlo90, ti sembra lento?
<cristian_c> che macchina hai?
<carlo90> un sony vaio i3
<carlo90> 4gb ram
<carlo90> cmq no non mi sembra lento!
<carlo90> :)
<cristian_c> carlo90, mi sembra scattante
<cristian_c> lol
<remix_tj> e allora!
<cristian_c> è bello farsi problemi quando non ci sono XD
<remix_tj> carlo90: i programmi che ci sono sono tutti nel software center.
<remix_tj> l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti è provare
<carlo90> va bene grazie! Altra cosa, è possibile eliminare la password portachiavi?
<carlo90> mi da fastidio doverla inserire quando accedo ad internet o quando installo un programma
<cristian_c> carlo90, quale password portachiavi?
<carlo90> cristian_c, ogni tanto quando vado nel browser appena acceso il pc mi compare questa richiesta di password
<cristian_c> carlo90, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | carlo90
<ubot-it> carlo90: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gab_> ciao mi servirebbe una mano, ho installato un app (geogebra) ma non so dove farla partire dal menu a tendina, io uso lubuntu 121.04
<kaurubuntu> salve riposto il problema
<kaurubuntu> ho un problema in fase di installazione su un notebook dell e5400
<kaurubuntu> va in crasch dicendomi:
<kaurubuntu> Il programma di installazione è andato in crash. Segnalare un bug all'indirizzo «https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug»
<kaurubuntu> ho controllato la iso con md5 ed è ok
<cristian_c> gab_, l'hai installata dai repo?
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, su live cd va?
<gab_> cristian_c: da terminale
<carlo90> cristian_c adesso non mi compare e non so come farla comparire, xò cercando su google ho trovato lo stesso un immagine http://gpz500.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/keyring2.png
<gab_> cristian_c:sudo apt-get install geogebra
<cristian_c> ok
<kaurubuntu> si dopo il problema va sulla live
<cristian_c> carlo90, a me lo faceva dopo lo splash e poi non me lo chiedeva più, sempre con la 11.04
<cristian_c> gab_, ma è presente nel menù?
<carlo90> ma non si può eliminare?
<gab_> cristian_c: non la trovo
<kaurubuntu> quindi?
<cristian_c> carlo90, ti è apparsa all'avvio?
<cristian_c> gab_, prova a lanciare il programma da terminale
<carlo90> no non all'avvio, quella dell'avvio (che sarebbe la password dell'utente) l'ho tolta.......questa compare "a caso"....
<gab_> cristian_c: mi dici come???scusa ma nn sono così bavo
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, forse è stata masterizzata male la iso
<kaurubuntu> ho provato anche da pendrive con unetbotin
<cristian_c> carlo90, a me sembra sempre la stessa
<kaurubuntu> ma mi da lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> gab_, geogebra
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, ok, prova ad installare da alternate
<gab_> cristian_c: si è aperto
<kaurubuntu> ovvero?
<cristian_c> !alternate | kaurubuntu
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu: Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<carlo90> cristian_c, la prossima volta che mi succederà faccio lo screen e lo posto! :)
<gab_> cristian_c: fatto e funziona
<cristian_c> carlo90, ma se la digiti all'inizio non te lo dovrebbe chiedere più, a me non si collegava in rete se non la digitavo
<cristian_c> gab_, volendo puoi modificare il menù con alacarte
<gab_> cristian_c: oppure??
<cristian_c> gab_, beh, fai una prova
<kaurubuntu> ma bisogna operare da shell con alternate?
<OCD> Ciao a tutti, sto installando ubuntu su un portatile. L'installazione sembra essersi arrestata intorno al 95% (ad occhio e croce), il monitor di sistema rileva una lieve attività di rete, intermittente ora 4Kb/s ora 13Kb/s e a volte nulla. CPU stabili e Ram e Swap stabili. Che fare?
<gab_> cristian_c: dimmi
<cristian_c> kaubuntu, l'alternate semplicemente usa un'interfaccia diversa per installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> gab_ apri alacarte
<kaurubuntu> ok lo scarico e provo da pendrive
<kaurubuntu> o è meglio da cd?
<cristian_c> è uguale, è sempre una iso
<gab_> cristian_c: dove lo trovo?? lo scarico?
<kaurubuntu> ok provo e vi faccio sapere
<cristian_c> OCD, a che punto precisamente si è bloccato?
<kaurubuntu> in effetti a me sembrerebbe un problema di riconoscimento di qualche hardware
<cristian_c> gab_, lancialo da terminale per esempio
<OCD> cristian_c, non saprei dire: la barra è circa al 95% e dice installazione del sistema
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, ma con la live le vedi queste cose, no? :D
<gab_> cristian_c: per installarlo mi chiede di essere root
<OCD> cristian_c, cd fermo, HDD fermo... il computer funziona.
<cristian_c> OCD, forse devi aspettare. Il pc è collegato alla rete?
<cristian_c> gab_, non è già installato?
<gab_> no
<cristian_c> gab_, ma stai utilizzando gnome?
<kaurubuntu> l'unica cosa lampante che ho potuto riscontrare avviando la live è  l'icona dei driver aggiuntivi sulla barra in alto che mi suggerisce di installare i driver video
<OCD> crisitan_c, si collegato alla rete, ieri notte ho notato che anche solo scaricare l'elenco aggiornato degli updates ci metteva una vita, oggi meglio ma con qualche errore...dici che possa essere un problema di lentezza/intasamento dei server degli aggiornamenti?
<kaurubuntu> potrebbe essere quello il problema?
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, allora prova la alternate
<OCD> cristian_c, è fermo così da 20 minuti...io continuo ad aspettare.
<kaurubuntu> ok
<gab_> cristian_c: NON so, su lubuntu 12.04 cosa c'è?
<cristian_c> OCD, ad esempio oggi a me non riusciva a scaricare gli aggiornamenti di sistema, fra poco riprovo
<gab_> lxde
<kaurubuntu> faccio presente che l'icona mi appariva anche dopo l'installazione di ubuntu 11.04 x64 su una mb p5qdeluxe con vga nvidia gs8400
<cristian_c> OCD, in fase di installazione ti scarica i pacchetti dalla rete, il problema potrebbe essere questo
<kaurubuntu> ma non mi ha dato problemi durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> gab_, aspetto che sono anch'io su lubuntu e telo dico
<OCD> cristian_c, ah allora hai sicuramente ragione, confermo che anche io ho lo stesso problema su altri 2 pc fissi con 12_04
<cristian_c> *te lo
<kaurubuntu> comunque non appena mi scarica la iso tagliamo la testa al toro e vediamo se risolvo
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, ma i pacchetti da internet te li scaricava durante l'installazione? Quando l'hai eseguita?
<kaurubuntu> sembrava di si
<kaurubuntu> mi diceva solo decoder error in alcuni punti
<cristian_c> gab_, credo tu debba farlo manualmente via file, non c'è ancora un editor di menù decente su lubuntu, c'è lxmed ma è esterno e in java, molto pensate
<kaurubuntu> o qualcosa di simile durante la fase d'installazione
<cristian_c> OCD, prova ad aspettare un po' di tempo per vedere se viene ripriostinata la connessione con i server
<gab_> cristian_c: mi puoi spiegare un pò meglio, cosa devo fare
<kaurubuntu> potrebbe essere anche un problema con il server di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, e per quanto riguarda la seconda domanda?
<kaurubuntu> a questo punto le dobbiamo pensare tutte
<kaurubuntu> quella dei pacchetti?
<cristian_c> gab_, dovresti creare un file .desktop per geogebra
<gab_> cristian_c: come faccio?
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, no, quando hai eseguito l'installazione?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ragazzi è da ieri sera che vi è un problema con i server impostati su "Servers in Italia". La soluzione è: aprire Sorgenti Software, dove vedi "Servers in italia" clicca su Altro, poi clicca su "Trova server migliore", aspettare, fare click su Scegli server, rifare sudo apt-get update e tutto torna a funzionare con altri mirror
<cristian_c> gab_ apri un editor di testo, ci inserisci i dati e salvi con estensione .desktop in /usr/share/applications
<kaurubuntu> nei dettagli dell'installazione sembrava che stesse ricevendo i pacchetti
<kaurubuntu> comunque tra poco riprovo con la alternate e cerco di estrapolare maggiori dettagli
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, prova a seguire il consiglio di Joshua
<stefano__> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta ad usare questa guida? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport
<cristian_c> stefano_, cosa devi fare precisamente?
<OCD>  cristian_c, ok. Eventualmente posso stoppare l'installazione con un "sudo reboot" ed eseguirla più tardi?
<kaurubuntu> quindi ci sono problemi di sever mi pare di capire
<gab_> cristian_c:  se non mi dici passo passo non riesco a farlo in autonomia
<stefano__> cristian_c, volevo configurare il touchpad del mio portatile in modo da avere il supporto al multi touch
<cristian_c> OCD, non c'è il pulsante per annullarla?
<OCD> cristian_c, no purtroppo...adesso il CD ha letto qualcosa...mi sa che vado a pranzo e lo lascio così...
<Joshua^Dunamis> SI IL SERVER IMPOSTATO DI DEFAULT (almeno in Italia) È DOWN DA IERI SERA
<kaurubuntu> si ma come li imposto in fase di installazione?
<cristian_c> gab_, posta: ls ~/.local/share/applications
<cristian_c> gab_, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin | gab_
<ubot-it> gab_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Joshua^Dunamis> kaurubuntu: se non erro appare la schermata anche in fase di installazione per la scelta del server. Di solito tutti lasciamo Server in Italia, ecco sta volta bisogna sceglierne un altro
<kaurubuntu> quando esce la mappa?
<cristian_c> stefano_ ora guardo
<kaurubuntu> o dopo?
<Joshua^Dunamis> kaurubuntu: si puoi farlo anch dopo
<gab_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/995685/
<kaurubuntu> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> kaurubuntu: al limite ti trovi il sistema mezzo inglese
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu, imposta la cosa da sorgenti software
<gab_> cristian_c: cosa devo scrivere nel note??
<stefano__> cristian_c, io dopo il primo passaggio sono arrivato qui, adesso non so quale di queste componenti è il touchpad http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/995644/
<kaurubuntu> preparo la iso con unetbootin per la pendirve e vediamo
<cristian_c> gab_, no, devi digitarlo in un terminale
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk
<cristian_c> lol
<gab_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/995687/
<cristian_c> stefano_, AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint
<cristian_c> gab_, ls -a .local/share/applications
<OCD> cristian_c, ha ripreso, dopo aver scaricato 220 MB,
<cristian_c> OCD, hai fatto la modifica che ti ha detto joshua?
<OCD> cristian_c, ecco, ora ha finito e sto riavviando
<gab_> cristian_c: come prima impossibile accedere
<OCD> cristian_c, non ho visto il messaggio...
<cristian_c> gab_, posta l'output
<cristian_c> lol
<OCD> cristian_c, ho visto che il server è down...
<gab_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/995690/
<a7x> ciao kaurubuntu
<OCD> cristian_c, ora devo combattere con un altro problemino, la scheda video  ati Xpress 1250 che da delle linee in alto sotto la barra menù. Ho visto che è stato segnalato anche un bug, vedo se esiste una soluzione.
<cristian_c> gab_, e che avevo guardato il wiki di archlinux, magari la disposizione delle directory è diversa
<cristian_c> OCD, è un po' vecchiotta forse, o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> :)
<gab_> cristian_c:  geogebra.desktop  in usr esiste già
<OCD> cristian_c, può essere...ma è un portatile e questa c'è :)
<cristian_c> gab_, in /usr/share/applications?
<gab_> cristian_c: si esatto
<cristian_c> OCD, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | OCD
<ubot-it> OCD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OCD> cristian_c su 10.10 tutto ok, peccato dia questo errore su 12.04
<OCD> cristian_c, ok...
<cristian_c> gab_, aprilo e postalo
<OCD> cristian_c paste.ubuntu.com non apre...mi sa che è tutto un pò bloccato non solo in italia
<OCD> anche ubuntuforums.org....
<cristian_c> OCD, prova con pastebin generico
<jester-> OCD: mi ssa che è la tua dsl. va tutto come un treno
<jester-> http://ubuntuforums.org/  apre in un nanosecondo
<gab_> cristian_c: selo cerco nella cartella me lo da come icona e se lo clicco apre il programma,   ho trovato questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/995700/
<OCD> jester-, cristian_c, può essere...eppure speedtest.net mi da ping di 79ms e 6,69Mb/s pieni...forse il mio ISP...uso Telecom
<cristian_c> gab_, forse devi modificare mquesta riga: Categories=Education;Math;
<OCD> cristian_c, pastebin funziona
<OCD> pfggB0Kq
<cristian_c> lol
<gab_> cristian_c: con cosa?
<gab_> cristian_c: ufficio;math
<gab_> cristian_c: Office;Math;?
<cristian_c> gab_, prova a confrontarla con quella di altre applicazioni presenti nel menù dove vuoi inserire il programma
<gab_> cristian_c: non me lo fa modificare
<cristian_c> gab_, comunque hai confrontato con altri file .desktop?
<gab_> cristian_c: CON ALTRI CHE SONO nello stesso spazio nel menù
<gab_> cristian_c: ma non mi fa salvare il file
<cristian_c> gab_ apri il file da terminale con leafpad
<cristian_c> e cpon sudo ovviamente
<cristian_c> *con
<gab_> cristian_c: lo modifico qui?
<cristian_c> gab_, cioè?
<gab_> cristian_c: da questo file che mi hai fatto aprire?
<gab_> cristian_c: modifico la creazione
<cristian_c> gab_, sì, che è sempre lo stesso file, no?
<stefano__> cristian_c, mi aiuteresti con quella guida? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport
<cristian_c> stefano_, ti ho risposto prima
<gab_> cristian_c: giusto, ma aperto diversamente
<gab_> cristian_c: stavolta me lo ha fatto salvare
<gab_> cristian_c: funziona alla grande.
<cristian_c> gab_, :9
<cristian_c> *:)
<gab_> cristian_c: mille grazie  da parte mia , finalmente mia madre mi molla e mi lascia pranzare...
<cristian_c> lol
<gab_> cristian_c: grazie anche da mia madre
<gab_> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> 13:22:36 <cristian_c> stefano_, AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint
<mikele> ho di nuovo problemi con flash su mozilla
<mikele> chi mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> !chi | mikele
<ubot-it> mikele: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<carlo90> ciao a tutti
<mikele> cristian stavo chiedendo a tutti
<mikele> ciao carlo
<carlo90> cristian_c, sono quello che prima aveva "problemi" con la password.......mi è risuccesso, ho fatto lo scree, dove posso caricarlo?
<mikele> cristian_c: ieri facendo gli aggiornamenti ho riaggiornato flash player ma ho problemi non vedo sulla su mozilla come faccio?
<lupo> ciao
<lupo> ho bisogno di aiuto per ubuntu
<Carlin0> !aiuto | lupo
<ubot-it> lupo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> carlo90, ma te l'ha chiesta all'inizio?
<cristian_c> mikele, qual'è la versione di flash utilizzata?
<carlo90> cristian_c, no, mentre installavo una applicazione
<lupo> ok  posso istallare ubuntu sul pc direttamente dalla kiavetta ? grazie
<cristian_c> carlo90, quindi appena comparso il desktop non c'era?
<cristian_c> lupo, sì
<lupo> come ? :-)
<cristian_c> lupo, hai scaricato la iso?
<carlo90> no assolutamente, il pc da prima (quando stavamo chattanto) non l'ho più spento, ho continuato ad usarlo.....
<Carlin0> !usb | lupo
<ubot-it> lupo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<lupo> in questo momento so al 98%
<lupo> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<mikele> cristian_c: 1.1
<carlo90> lupo, se utilizzi windows scarica "unetbootin"
<cristian_c> mikele, non è possibile
<lupo> carlo90 : cosa e'?
<cristian_c> carlo90, prova a riavviare
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | lupo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unetbootin'
<cristian_c> lol
<lupo> !unetbootin
<lupo> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unetbootin'
<carlo90> lupo, è l'applicazione che ti permette dal file .iso di "creare" la chiavetta per installare ubuntu
<lupo> scusa  ma e la prima e ci capisco poco dove la trova questa applicazione
<lupo> ?
<Carlin0> lupo, googla e vedrai che lo trovi unetbootin ...
<lupo> ok
<carlo90> lupo, http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/575/unetbootin-windows-575.exe/download
<mikele> cristian_c: Flash 10.1 r999.
<cristian_c> lupo, credo che sia anche nei repo
<Carlin0> e ma se lui è da win
<cristian_c> lol, scusate
<mikele> carlin0 ho di nuovo problemi con il player ieri sera ho fatto un aggiornamento e adesso nn riesco a vedere i filmati di nuovooooooooooo
<mikele> qual è la procedura che l'altra volta mi avevi fatto fare?
<Carlin0> mikele, posta dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carlo90> dove posso caricare gli screen?
<Carlin0> !image | carlo90
<ubot-it> carlo90: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mikele> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/995743/
<cristian_c> carlo90, hai riavviato?
<carlo90> no......sto mettendo dei file sul disco esterno e non posso spegnere......cmq http://imagebin.org/213007
<Carlin0> mikele, sudo apt-get purge browser-plugin-gnash gnash gnash-common
<Carlin0> e poi riavvia il browser
<cristian_c> carlo90, ho capito
<mikele> Carlin0, ok
<carlo90> cristian_c, quindi cosa può essere?
<cristian_c> carlo90, lo faceva anche a me sulla 11.04, ma finché non provi non possiamo saperlo
<mikele> Carlin0,non vedo ancora i video
<mikele> ho riavviato
<Carlin0> mikele, che video ?
<mikele> sono su youtube ma nn mi carica
<mikele> il video
<Carlin0> prova a fare ricarica pagina
<cristian_c> mikele, non avevi la versione 10 di flash, ma l'ultima
<Carlin0> mikele, se ancora non va dai anche → sudo apt-get purge mnemosyne
<cristian_c> C arlin0, cos'è mnemosyne?
<Carlin0> che ne so è uscito con l'uoutput
<mikele> Carlin0, sto scaricando il flash
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> mikele, da dove ?
<mikele> da internet
<Carlin0> na.........
<cristian_c> lol^2
<Carlin0> mikele, se ancora non va dai anche → sudo apt-get purge mnemosyne
<mikele> appena ho aperto la pagina web mi dava scaricare il pluning
<mikele> ok
<Carlin0> e li che scarichi caxxate
<mikele> e da dove lo devo scaricare
<mikele> ho fatto quello che hai detto tu
<Carlin0> mikele, passa in chat ..
<Carlin0> !chat | mikele
<ubot-it> mikele: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<carlo90> cristian_c, ho riavviato! :)
<cristian_c> carlo90, dopo lo splash è ricomparsa?
<carlo90> http://imagebin.org/213008
<cristian_c> però avrei fatto un'altra domanda -,-'
<sddsds> i servers canonical non riescono ad aggiornare la mia precise pangolin oggi
<sddsds> vaffanculooooooooooooo
<carlo90> scusa non l'ho vista la tua domanda......cmq non ci ho fatto caso.....aspetta riavvio di nuovo
<sddsds> da problemi anche a voi?
<cristian_c> sddsds, cambia mirror
<sddsds> è?
<cristian_c> sì, è XD
<carlo90_> cristian_c, riavviato, mi ha chiesto dinuovo la password e la rete era collegata
<Carlin0> sddsds, cambia server vai sull svizzero
<cristian_c> carlo90_, nel senso che c'erano le tacche e tutto il resto prima della richiesta?
<carlo90_> si si ero già connesso alla mia rete wifi
<sddsds> ho messo server principale
<sddsds> vediamo ora
<cristian_c> carlo90_, allora il problema è diverso dal mio su natty
<Carlin0> sddsds, il server principale è sempre stracarico
<sddsds> e che coglioni
<cristian_c> carlo90, forse puoi disattivare la richiesta automatica tramite un'applicazione del menù di sistema
<sddsds> adesso li provo tutti
<sddsds> finche non aggiorna
<carlo90_> ah ook
<Carlin0> sddsds, cambia server vai sullosvizzero
<lelamal> !linguaggio | sddsds
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linguaggio'
<lelamal> eh
<sddsds> no
<sddsds> mi dice che non riesce a scaricarmi tutti gli indici
<sddsds> cazzo
<cristian_c> sddsds, mi ricordi peace XD
<sddsds> è?
<lelamal> sddsds: usa un linguaggio più consono, o prima o poi sarai bannato come ti è successo su #ubuntu
<sddsds> ok ok
<carlo90_> approposito esiste una guida abbastanza semplice e non troppo lunga dove trovare le principali terminologie di ubuntu e qualche spiegazione di base? in modo da non venir qui e chiedere ogni minima cazzata?
<sddsds> c'entra qualcosa che ho disabilitato l'ip v6?
<Carlin0> sddsds, non credo
<sddsds> allora sara un problema temporaneo spero
<sddsds> mi dice che non posso scaricare gli indici
<Carlin0> sddsds, scegli altro e poi tra gli italiani mirror.garr.it
<sddsds> gia fatto
<Carlin0> a me va ...
<cristian_c> !wiki | carlo90_
<ubot-it> carlo90_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<sddsds> sono andato pure so quello svizzero
<Carlin0> mi viene il dubbio che oggi telecom abbia qualche problema con qualche nodo di rete
<sddsds> perche?
<Carlin0> perchè non sei l'unico cliente telecom che oggi ha problemi
<Carlin0> altri non riescono manco ad aprire il forum
<carlo90_> io ho telecom e oggi internet mi va di merda!!! no aspettate, mi va di merda sempre, oggi più del solito!!! XD
<sddsds> si comunque su internet vado tranquillo
<sddsds> sto pure su facebool
<sddsds> facebook
<sddsds> non è che po esse un bug?
<sddsds> anche con la 11.10 nel portatile
<sddsds> la stessa manfrina
<cristian_c> che dns usi?
<sddsds> google
<sddsds> dns
<sddsds> guarda sulla 11.10 ce l'ha fatta
<sddsds> vuoi che ti faccio un pastebin?
<sddsds> non riesce manco a fa i pastebin
<sddsds> oddi
<sddsds> o
<cristian_c> sddsds, quindi usi i dns di google?
<sddsds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/995818/
<sddsds> si eccolo
<sddsds> si perche??
<cristian_c> solo i ppa falliscono
<cristian_c> i repo ufficiali sono attivi
<sddsds> ma perche dovrebbero fallire i ppa?
<cristian_c> sddsds, perché hanno server diversi forse
<sddsds> mi consigli di aspettare??
<sddsds> cmq sulla 11.10
<sddsds> ce l'ha fatta
<sddsds> ho più o meno gli stessi ppa
<cristian_c> sddsds, ma quando?
<sddsds> ho il portatile con ubuntu  oneiric
<sddsds> ora ci ho provato
<cristian_c> sddsds, evidentemente il problema è diverso allora
<sddsds> viene dalla mia distro pensi?
<Carlin0> mirror.garr.it va ... per i ppa bisognerebbe chiedere ai manteiner
<cristian_c> prova ad entrare negli indirizzi via browser invece che tramite apt
<sddsds> ho capito, ho deselezionato i ppa che non funzionavano
<cristian_c> ora ridai update
<sddsds> ho selezionato solo quello di zram
<sddsds> e non mi ha dato errori
<cristian_c> :)
<sddsds> quindi dipende dai vari ppa
<cristian_c> o meglio, dai erver che li ospitano
<cristian_c> *server
<sddsds> si via browser ci si entra
<sddsds> http://ppa.launchpad.net/motumedia/mplayer-daily/ubuntu/
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ma questo è l'indirizzo di launchpad
<sddsds> come ci devo entrare??
<cristian_c> parlo dell'indirizzo dove risiedono materialmente i pacchetti
<sddsds> e come faccio ad entrarci?
<cristian_c> quali indirizzi erano presenti in apt-get update?
<stefano_> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi aiuta a mettere il supporto per il multi touch al mio pc^
<cristian_c> stefano_, ma ti avevo già risposto
<stefano_> mmm non mi era arrivata! :(
<sddsds> aspetta che l'ho ridato
<stefano_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport sono sempre fermo qui
<cristian_c> stefano_ ti avevo risposto addirittura due volte
<cristian_c> sddsds, comunque adesso a me apt funziona
<stefano_> asp vado a vedere nel log allora! :)
<sddsds> prima non ti funzionava?
<cristian_c> no, oggi no
<cristian_c> si bloccava nello scaricamento
<sddsds> ti è capitato gia cmq
<stefano_> ma il log non si aggiorna in tempo reale?
<sddsds> cazzo
<sddsds> pare che si sta muovendo
<sddsds> ma è lentissimo
<sddsds> l'attesa degli header
<sddsds> è infinita
<cristian_c> 13:22:36 <cristian_c> stefano_, AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint
<sddsds> intanto
<sddsds> mi
<cristian_c> stefano_, hai letto adesso?
<sddsds> ascolto sto brano http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQPJYnr48yU&ob=av3e
<cristian_c> !enter | sddsds
<ubot-it> sddsds: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<sddsds> auhauhauhauahua
<sddsds> no
<cristian_c> !chat | sddsds
<ubot-it> sddsds: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sddsds> comunque nn funziona
<stefano_> cristian_c, purtroppo il log è fermo alle ore 13.00
<cristian_c> ora hai letto però?
<cristian_c> stefano_ e comunque l'avevi chiesto anche dopo
<stefano_> non so come mai, ho la connessione è saltata e non ho più ricevuto messaggi sul canale o boh.......fatto sta che non l'ho letta ne riesco a trovarla la tua risposta....
<sddsds> cristian da dove lo vedo l'indirizzo dei ppa??
<sddsds> ho lanciato apt
<sddsds> da dove lo prendo?
<cristian_c> stefano_ comunque ora te l'ho ripostata per la terza volta
<cristian_c> sddsds, basta che lanci un apt-get update
<stefano_> scusa ma dove l'hai postata?
<cristian_c> guarda poco sopra qui
<cristian_c> una quarta non la posterò
<stefano_> cristian_c, AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint GRAZIE
<sddsds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/995854/
<cristian_c> sddsds, prova in un browser http://ppa.launchpad.net/zeitgeist/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources
<sddsds> mi da server not found
<sddsds> io avevo dato questo prima http://ppa.launchpad.net/zeitgeist/
<sddsds> questo significa che zeitgeist non è raggiungibile
<stefano_> cosa vuol dire "bash: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "newline"" http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/995872/
<sddsds> ho capito
<sddsds> cristian_c
<sddsds> zeitgheist è l'activity log manager di pangolin
<kaurubuntu> salve sapete se hanno ripristinato il server ubuntu italia per l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti in fase d'installazione?
<sddsds> http://www.bestnotizie.com/150166/zeitgeist-lascera-launchpad-per-freedesktop-ma-dopo-la-versione-0-9/
<enzotib> stefano_, non puoi usare inpunemente i caratteri < > e | sulla linea di comando
<kaurubuntu> manc pe o caz
<sckedsfed> lol
<stefano_> enzotib, mi aiuti sono fermo al 3° passaggio e non ci capisco più nulla! :( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport
<enzotib> stefano_, xinput list-prop 12
<enzotib> stefano_, la barra verticale è un modo per dire: "o usi l'id, cioè il numero, oppure usi il nome"
<enzotib> la barra verticale indica "alternativa" in diversi contesti
<enzotib> stefano_, scusa, è list-props, con la s finale
<stefano_> ook grazie, la prossima volta non sbaglierò! :) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/995894/
<enzotib> stefano_, come ti dicevo devi rifarlo con list-props, invece di list-prop
<stefano_> eh si scusa l'avevo già scritto! adesso posto l'alrto
<stefano_> anzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/995896/
<enzotib> stefano_, ma tanto per capire, cosa devi fare?
<stefano_> anzotib, volevo mettere il supporto al touchpad per il mutitouch, in modo da poter passare da una scrivania all'altra passando 2 dita ecc
<enzotib> stefano_, quella pagina dice che le gesture a tre tocchi sono abilitate di default in ubuntu
<stefano_> enzotib, quindi quello che sto facendo è inutile xkè il multitouch è già abilitato?
<enzotib> stefano_, quello a due tocchi deve essere configurato nelle impostazioni di sistema /mouse
<stefano_> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> stefano_, lancia synclient, e fammi vedere 'output
<stefano_> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/995923/
<enzotib> stefano_, ti serve two-finger scrolling oppure two-finger gesture?
<stefano_> enzotib, cosa sono?
<enzotib> stefano_, io l'ho letto su quella pagina, ma se non sai esattamente cosa ti serve è difficile trovare la strada
<stefano_> enzotib, perchè io prima di addentrarmi nel "come avere questi effetti" volevo che il tocuh del mouse fosse supportato
<enzotib> stefano_, da quello che leggo lì, ci sono diverse azioni, talvolta alternative, quindi devi prima capire cosa ti serve esattamente
<stefano_> ook, grazie!!! sai indirizzarmi in qualche guida?
<enzotib> no
<rolling> jester-: bgiorno
<rolling> ho cercato di aggiornare la distro con la procedura da terminale
<rolling> ma un file riguardante la mia stampante blocca tutto
<rolling> jester-:  come potrei risolver?
<enzotib> !tizio | rolling
<ubot-it> rolling: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<bobbybong> :)
<rolling> sapreste darmi na dritta
<rolling> ho aggiornato a 12.04
<rolling> è andata via la luce durante l'installazione
<rolling> è ripartita l'installazione ma non riesco a entrare + in modalità grafica
<bobbybong> rolling, prova sudo dpkg -configure -a e sudo apt-get install -f
<rolling> fatto
<rolling> distr upgrade
<rolling> anche
<rolling> mi da un errore con un file
<rolling> il file driver della mia stampante
<rolling> sulla cartella var
<bobbybong> rimuovilo
<rolling> ecco
<bobbybong> o rinominalo
<bobbybong> meglio
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, giusto per chiarire, ti ho tolto la possibilità di scrivere in canale perché hai usato un linguaggio che qui non è consentito
<rolling> non saprei come entrare nella cartella var
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, ora tolgo il mute, però stai attento a come ti comporti
<kaurubuntu> scusate
<rolling> bobbybong: sapresti in ke directory trovo la cartella var
<K99Brain> rolling, è nella radice
<K99Brain> rolling, /var
<kaurubuntu> di solito non sono sgarbato o scorretto nel mio modo di essere
<rolling> K99Brain:  posso entrare solo da root da recovery
<kaurubuntu> ma a volte non mi piace il comportamento snob della gente
<bobbybong> con cd in terminale ti sposti
<kaurubuntu> ci tenevo a precisare solo questo
<kaurubuntu> ad ogni modo mi scuso ancora per quanto accaduto
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, ok, se hai un problema, esponilo
<bobbybong> rolling, cd /percorso dove si trova la cartella con i files ti interessano
<rolling> ok
<rolling> il comando per rinominare il file é
<rolling> ?
<K99Brain> rolling, mv vecchionome nuovonome
<bobbybong> poi quando ti trovi nella cartella del file che ti da fastidio
<K99Brain> rolling, è lo stesso comando che sposta i file
<kaurubuntu> dicevo se sapete se si è risolto il problema dei server  down ubuntu italia?
<bobbybong> come ha detto K99Brain  :)
<rolling> per eliminarlo invece
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, prima ho fatto un update, ed è terminato correttamente, poi non so
<bobbybong> rm ma è megliuo mv
<Carlin0> kaurubuntu, mirror.garr.it va ma sembra che oggi siano i clienti telecom ad avere problemucci
<kaurubuntu> no perchè dalla discussione precedente e dal problema riscontrato in fase di installazione di ubuntu 11.04 sembra ci vossero problemi da ieri sera con i server per i pacchetti
<Carlin0> kaurubuntu, ieri sera erano down i server it ma bastava usare un server svizzero per risolvere
<kaurubuntu> una domanda sulle partizioni manuali
<kaurubuntu> ho un disco sul notebook non molto capiente 80gb
<kaurubuntu> e di solito quando installo ubuntu seguo una vecchia guida che fa riferimento a 3 partizioni
<kaurubuntu> 1 root 2 home e 3 swap
<kaurubuntu> ma se alla root metto il punto di mount boot che cambia?
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, una / ci *deve* essere
<Carlin0> che devi fare una partizione in +
<Carlin0> e ti incasini inutilmente
<kaurubuntu> si ma così va bene come faccio io
<kaurubuntu> ?
<enzotib> root/home/swap è secondo me la cosa migliore
<Carlin0> kaurubuntu, home separata va bene , per la swap servirebbe sapere 2 cose : quanta ram hai ? e se iberni ...
<kaurubuntu> la swap la faccio pari alla ram che è 2gb
<enzotib> nuooo
<Carlin0> ma iberni ?
<kaurubuntu> perchè?
<Carlin0> perchè se non iberni è quasi inutile
<kaurubuntu> quanto dovrei mettere?
<Carlin0> la domanda è : iberni ?
<kaurubuntu> nel senso che il pc va in ibernazione o sospensione?
<Carlin0> eh ...
<Carlin0> lo saprai se lo fai o no...
<kaurubuntu> spiegatevi meglio per cortesia senza fare allusioni da professori
<kaurubuntu> eh scusate
<Carlin0> <kaurubuntu> nel senso che il pc va in ibernazione o sospensione? ← questo lo fai o no ?
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, è una cosa che decidi tu: spegni/riavvia/sospendi/iberna
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, tu usi mai "iberna"?
<kaurubuntu> in una precedente installazione su altro pc si
<kaurubuntu> ma poi notavo che non sempre si riprendeva dallo stato correttamente
<enzotib> ok, se pianifichi di non usare l'ibernazione, allora non hai bisogno di molta swap, secondo me al massimo 500MB vanno bene
<kaurubuntu> ad ogni modo dovendo installare win 7 e ubuntu in dual boot e avendo il disco non molto capiante 80gb voi come distribuireste le partizioni?
<Carlin0> per win7 non so che dirti , mai visto
<kaurubuntu> lo so che siete allergici a win
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, 20 win7, 10 root, 0.5 swap, resto home
<kaurubuntu> ma a me serve solo per alcune applicazioni da lavoro
<enzotib> 20 credo che dovrebbero bastare
<kernelpanik> salve a tutti
<kernelpanik> posso chiedere?
<enzotib> !chiedi | kernelpanik
<ubot-it> kernelpanik: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Carlin0> no è che sono fermo a XP e lo avvio ogni 3/4 mesi per sbaglio
<kernelpanik> thanks!  ho una macchina con ubuntu 12... quando la mando in shutdown rimane appesa e non si spegne
<kernelpanik> qualche configlio?
<kaurubuntu> tipo software cad-cam
<kernelpanik> *consiglio
<micheg> l'unico gratis (ma non free ne open) è draftsigth altrimenti a pago l'ottimo briscad
<micheg> ma si esula da pacchetti disponibili nei repository standard quindi questa discussione dovrebbe migrare su ubuntu-it-chat
<kaurubuntu> ok grazie ragazzi
<kaurubuntu> ci sentiamo alla prossima
<kaurubuntu> buon week end
<enzotib> kernelpanik, non trovi niente nel log di sistema?
<kernelpanik> no :(
<kernelpanik> in messagese niente!
<enzotib> kernelpanik, syslog
<enzotib> messages non esiste più, di default
<kernelpanik> eh si l'ho abilitato
<enzotib> kernelpanik, ha fatto così da subito, dopo l'installazione?
<kernelpanik> si
<kernelpanik> :( brancolo nel buoi
<kernelpanik> e faccio pure er sistemista :(    sparatemi
<enzotib> kernelpanik, acpi è abilitato?
<kernelpanik> mi allontano un attimo
<esulu> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao esulu
<rolling> K99Brain,
<rolling> non riesco a trovare dove è il file danneggiato
<rolling> non è su var/lib/dpkg/status
<K99Brain> rolling, /var
<K99Brain> rolling, non var
<K99Brain> rolling, var è nella root
<K99Brain> cioè in /
<rolling> si
<K99Brain> rolling, fai vedere l'errore
<K99Brain> rolling, su pastebin
<rolling> ma quando faccio dpkg --configure -a
<rolling> non posso
<rolling> sono in chat da un altro pc
<rolling> mi dice :
<rolling> var/lib/dpkg/status vicino alla riga 20775 pacchetto lexmark-inkjet-08-driver
<K99Brain> rolling, mi sarebbe utile tutto l'errore
<K99Brain> esattamente come esce fuori
<K99Brain> rolling, copialo in un file di testo e mettilo in una chiavetta se non puoi usare internet
<K99Brain> ma mi serve tutto
<rolling> var/lib/dpkg/status vicino alla riga 20775 pacchetto lexmark-inkjet-08-driver blank line in value of fiel description
<rolling> questo è quello che mi dice
<rolling> dpkg : errore:analisi del file var/lib/dpkg/status vicino alla riga 20775 pacchetto lexmark-inkjet-08-driver blank line in value of fiel description
<K99Brain> rolling, allora, proviamo questo
<K99Brain> rolling, sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.old
<rolling> ok
<K99Brain> rolling, mi raccomando copia ESATTAMENTE
<K99Brain> rolling, NON SALTARE LE / COME STAI FACENDO SEMPRE
<rolling> fatto
<K99Brain> rolling, riprova dpkg --configure -a
<rolling> adesso mi dice errore :apertura del file di informazione sui pacchetti var/lib/dpkg/status in lettura non riuscita :file o directory inesistente
<K99Brain> eccerto, l'abbiamo spostato
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> spe
<rolling> lol
<rolling> non sono in una shell root da recovery sono in una tty normale che apro con ctrl+alt+f1
<rolling> va bene lo stesso?
<K99Brain> rolling, si si va bene
<rolling> ok
<K99Brain> rolling, vabbè, rimettiamolo a posto e poi proviamo a ripararlo
<rolling> ok :)
<K99Brain> rolling, sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status.old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<rolling> mi ridà lo stesso errore di prima
<K99Brain> si normale abbiamo rimesso come era
<K99Brain> rolling, gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<K99Brain> rolling, vai alla riga 20000 e rotti, li dove diceva
<K99Brain> 20775
<rolling> ok
<rolling> cannot open display
<K99Brain> rolling, ah certo sei in tty
<K99Brain> spe
<K99Brain> rolling, ma non puoi usare la grafica?
<rolling> no
<rolling> dopo che è andata via la luce durante l'avanzamento
<K99Brain> aahhhh ecco il problema
<rolling> sono rientrato ho completato l'avanzamento
<vadoacaso> salve
<K99Brain> rolling, senti, allora mi sa che anche se risolviamo questo probema ce ne saranno alltri
<rolling> e al riavvio mi si apre questa skermata coi vari servizi
<K99Brain> rolling, hai fatto un backup?
<K99Brain> rolling, io ti consiglierei di installare da zero
<rolling> e purtroppo no
<K99Brain> rolling, così hai un sistema pulito
<K99Brain> rolling, beh, allora fallo adesso
<K99Brain> rolling, hai una partizione home separata?
<rolling> dici che è l'unica soluzione
<K99Brain> rolling, dico che è la migliore. Magari possiamo aprire il file status andare alla linea incriminata e risolvere... ma se è andata via la luce magari il file è corrotto in mille altri punti
<K99Brain> o magari ci sono altri file corrotti
<K99Brain> insomma
<K99Brain> rolling, è meglio ripartire da zero
<rolling> come faccio a fare un backup
<K99Brain> rolling, hai un disco usb?
<rolling> si
<K99Brain> rolling, attaccalo
<K99Brain> rolling, poi per montarlo si fa così:
<glpiana> ola
<K99Brain> rolling, attacchi il disco e digiti sudo fdisk -l
<K99Brain> rolling, ti annoti il nome della partizione del disco esterno, che sarà una cosa tipo sdb1
<rolling> ok
<K99Brain> rolling, poi lo monti usando il comando sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<K99Brain> rolling, se il disco è ntfs
<K99Brain> rolling, se è invece vfat metto -t vfat
<K99Brain> rolling, poi puoi copiare sul tuo disco tutti i tuoi file personali
<K99Brain> rolling, il comando è cp nomefile /mnt/
<K99Brain> rolling, questo per i singoli file
<rolling> ad uno ad uno
<K99Brain> per le dir intere invece, fai un cp -R nomedir /mnt
<K99Brain> puoi usare i caratteri jolli anche
<K99Brain> rolling, ad esempio per copiare tutto quello che c'è nella tua home, fai così: cp -R ~/* /mnt
<K99Brain> rolling, in alternativa, se vuoi una strada piu facile
<K99Brain> rolling, puoi masterizzarti un cd live
<K99Brain> rolling, e da live copi per via grafica tutto que che ti pare sul disco esterno
<rolling> come?
<K99Brain> rolling, scarica la iso di ubuntu 12.04
<K99Brain> masterizzala
<K99Brain> rolling, e avviala
<K99Brain> rolling, come se volessi installare da cd
<rolling> si ma per vedere i file di questo come faccio?
<rolling> da live
<K99Brain> rolling, da live puoi tranquillamente montare le partizioni del disco
<K99Brain> rolling, basta che vai su risorse
<K99Brain> ci clicci e le monta\
<rolling> a ecco
<rolling> e poi per sovrascrivere questa partizione di ubuntu come potrei fare?
<K99Brain> rolling, quello ci pensi dopo quando instali
<K99Brain> rolling, adesso pensa a fare il backup e a mettere al sicuro i tuoi dati
<rolling> sisi
<K99Brain> rolling, poi quando reinstalli basta che gli dici di formattare
<rolling> dal cd live?
<K99Brain> quando installi
<K99Brain> rolling, ad un certo punto ti chiede DOVE installare
<rolling> esatto
<K99Brain> rolling, e tu gi devi indicare le partizioni... e gli puoi dire se formattarle o no
<rolling> a ok
<rolling> grazie x adesso
<rolling> K99Brain, grazie x adesso lo farò domani che mo vado alavoro ;) grazie mille
<K99Brain> ok
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<naxil2> salve
<naxil2> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil2> scusate c'e' un metodo per aprire una directory da gnome direttamente nel terminale?
<K99Brain> naxil2, aprire?
<K99Brain> naxil2, quando apri il terminale sei gia in una certa dir
<K99Brain> naxil2, se vuoi cambiare dir usa il comando cd
<K99Brain> !comandi | naxil2
<ubot-it> naxil2: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<naxil2> si certo quello l'avevo capito
<K99Brain> naxil2, spe, ma forse intendi aprire il terminale direttamente da nautilus?
<K99Brain> naxil2, in kde c'è il menu
<K99Brain> naxil2, in gnome credo che devi installare il pacchetto nautilus-open-terminal
<vit_o> buona sera a tutti
<K99Brain> e poi hai l'opzione per aprire il terminale gia nella cartella selezionata di nautilus
<vit_o> quando si spegne lo schermo dopo un po' di inattività, il pc sembra diventi sotto sforzo, la cpu usata aumente ed addirittura si accede anche la ventola, quale potrebbe essere il problema? Forse il kernel?
<K99Brain> vit_o, forse lo screensaver?
<K99Brain> vit_o, magari è uno screensaver opengl e senza driver video proprietari la cpu sforza
<K99Brain> vit_o, prova a mettere uno screensaver schermo nero e basta e vedi se continua a farti le stessa cosa
<vit_o> K99Brain, non ho scrensaver, non li ho installati. pensi che dovrei quindi?
<K99Brain> vit_o, coontrolla lo stesso
<vit_o> K99Brain, ma scusa, cosa devo controllare?
<K99Brain> vit_o, di non avere un salvaschermo opengl
<vit_o> K99Brain, ho 12.04 con unity e nelle ipostazioni non c'è la voce screensever. Come dovrei controllare?
<naxil2> K99Brain, ho installato open-terminal
<naxil2> ma dove dovrei vedere la opzione?
<angelo> ciaooooooooooooooooooooo
<naxil2> ciao
<naxil2> ragazzi come mai se sposto via ftp dei file da ext3 a fat32 risultano corrotti?
<gabriele93> sera
<gabriele93> perchè quando apro un file (creato su word) su libreoffice l'impostazione della pagina è completamente diversa dalla sua origine?
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: a volte può succedere
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, e devo installare qualcosa affinchè me lo visualizzi tale e quale?
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: no cmq ormai è sempre più raro... che tipo di file è?
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, un documento con immagini
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: mmm ma che versione di office?
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, 2010
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: se hai modo di aprirlo con office salvalo nel formato Open Document che è lo stesso standard di LibreOffice e OpenOffice. Le nuove versioni di MS Office salvano in Open Document
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, ok
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, senti ma questo unity non è proprio configurabile in maniera più decente?
<naxil2> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil2> scusate posso integrare kget al broswer? cosi che quando il broswer fa "SALVA IN" vada direttamente su kget?
<sergios> Salve a tutti! Voglio installare ubuntu 12.04 in dual boot con windows su un vecchio pc che ha il cd recovery di fabbrica con windows home edition (so che non è l'ultimo ritrovato della tecnica ma quantomeno è il suo, originale). Mi è stato consigliato ieri, qui in chat, di fare il partizionamento prima di fare il recovery: avevo pensato a una partizione primaria estesa all'inizio dell'hd in ntfs per win (25 gb) p
<sergios> oi una partizione logica divisa in due per ubuntu (25gb) + swap (3gb) e infine un'ultima partizione primaria logica per i dati (circa 100 gb). Poi procedere con il recovery. A questo punto mi chiedo: il recovery potrebbe riformattare l'intero hd in un'unica nuova pertizione? consigli e suggerimenti sono ben accetti.
<sergios> Grazie!
<sergios> salve Joshua^Dunamis ho appena finito di cancellare tutte le partizioni dall'd e ricreare gli spazi prima di procedere con l'installazione di windows, ho letto qualcosa sulla wiki e pensavo di dare una partizione primaria ntfs a win, una logica per ubuntu+swap, e un'altra primaria per i dati. che ne pensi? devo lasciare spazi vuoti all'inizio del disco?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: va benissimo, no non devi lasciare spazi vuoti
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: quanta ram hai?
<sergios> mi pare 512
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: mmm capito, allora la swap puoi farla di 1 Gb, cmq cerca di essere sicuro di quanta ram hai
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: cmq se il pc è vecchiotto ti consiglio l'installazione di Xubuntu 12.04 piuttosto che Ubuntu
<sergios> Joshua^Dunamis: mi correggo la memoria è 1gb :) la roprietaria del pc ha familirità con unity per questo metto ubunutu poi se dovesse girare male le propongo xubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> sergios: apposto allora crea la swap da 2Gb
<sergios> Joshua^Dunamis: ok! fatto linux in et4 + swap 2gb entrambe logiche insieme in /dev/sda2
<sergios> *ext4
<sergios> /dev/sda2 estesa
<naxil2> ciao
<naxil2> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabriele93> quando registro con audacity la chitarra con rakarrack, appena esporto il file perde tutti gli effetti...come è possibile?
<Guest19190> sera tutti
<Guest19190> Come inserire finestre trasparenti in kubuntu 12.10 grazie
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: che è rakarrack?
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, un simulatore di effetti per chitarra
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: ma mentre registri li senti gli effetti?
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, yes
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: ma come lo hai collegato il simulatore?
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, che intendi?
<Guest19190> Scusa kubuntu 12.04
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: allora, il jack della chitarra è collegato al simulatore che poi è collegato al pc?
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, il jack della chitarra è collegato alla linea input del pc, che a sua volta si collega al software di simulazione, che a sua volta è collegato ad audacity
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: ah okkk allora verifica che il simulatore sia realmente collegato ad audacity
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, io l'ho collegato..devo collegarlo sia in riproduzione che in registrazione?
<Guest19190> Volevo sapere come mai ho compiz in kubuntu e non vanno gli effetti di element con i pesci e la neve grazie
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: direi di si
<naxil2> ciao . posso in qualche modo aumentare la cache dei filmati flash da web? perche se li salvo e li apro si vedono da dio.
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: cmq leggi questo, potrebbe aiutarti http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=417061
<gabriele93> Joshua^Dunamis, non lo avevo attaccato in registrazione, ma solo in riproduzione, ora funge :) grazie
<Joshua^Dunamis> gabriele93: perfetto :)
<naxil2> joshua.. ma scusa.. ho aggiunto un pannello con i GHZ del processore.. ma posso aumentare i ghz da linux mentre lavora? O.O!
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil2: eh? Cioè vuoi overclockare il processore?
<naxil2> no nel senso . ho aggiunto il pannellino con la velocita del processore. e ora vedo che e' a 1ghz poi quando apro le cose passa a 1,80 e poi a 2
<naxil2> ma realmente il processore cambia clock HZ mentre lavora?
<naxil2> e cmq posso overcloccarlo?
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil2: questo non rientra nel supporto a ubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil2: fai una ricerca su google e puoi fare di tutto, anche fonderlo il processore
<naxil2> no vabbe' non mi hai capito
<naxil2> senti na cosa Joshua^Dunamis non riesco a mettere nel pannello superiore la finestra "SCARICATI"
<Joshua^Dunamis> la finestra scaricati?
<naxil2> si
<naxil2> sarebbe home/naxil/scaricati giusto?
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil2: ti consiglio vivamente una prima lettura base del Wiki di Ubuntu, cmq sarebbe /home/naxil/Scaricati
<Joshua^Dunamis> e non è una finestra ma un percorso
<naxil2> ok lo leggo
<naxil2> si quindi posso fare un launcher con quel percorso giusto?
<Joshua^Dunamis> la finestra la apre Nautilus che è un file explorer grafico
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil2: su quale ambiente grafico stai lavorando?
<naxil2> ecco oggi mi avevi consigliato open.-terminal ma io l'ho installato. ma l'opzione di passare da nautilus a termianle non l'ho trovata
<naxil2> sono su gnome
<Joshua^Dunamis> io ti avevo consigliato open.-terninal? E che è?
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil2: cmq non so se su gnome 3 -classic esiste al momento la possibilità.
<naxil2> un'altra cosa. USo 2monitor. Pero pare che ubuntu consideri quello di sinistra come primario. Come faccio ad invertire la cosa?
<Joshua^Dunamis> naxil2: esistono decine di discussioni sul nostro forum a questo riguardo. Non avendo doppio monitor non me ne sono mai occupato in prima versione
<Joshua^Dunamis> *persona
<naxil2> ok
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-20
<pac> buongiorno
<paolo> CIAO!
<paolo> CIAO!
<paolo> come va?
<paolo> Chi ha voglia di darmi una mano in PHP-obj?
<pac> non riesco a trovare una soluzione per questo problema http://imagebin.org/213094
<ingamedeo> pac, incolla su pastebin quello che c'è scritto se clicchi su dettagli
<pac> ingamedeo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/996876/
<ingamedeo> pac, ok apri un terminale e dai sudo dpkg -a --configure
<ingamedeo> e poi sudo apt-get install -f
<pac> ingamedeo: fatto
<ingamedeo> pac, ok adesso dai sudo apt-get install ardesia
<pac> ingamedeo: mi dispiace ma non viene installato
<ingamedeo> pac,  OK apri Gestore Pacchetti > Impostazioni > Repository
<ingamedeo> spunta Main, universe, multiuniverse
<pac> ingamedeo: intendi sorgenti software?
<pac> ingamedeo: se intendi quello non trovo multiuniverse
<paolo> io invece non riesco a capire il problema segnalato in http://www.ioprogrammo.it/php/chat_in_phpmysqliajax-t21833.0.html
<pac> ingamedeo: uso gnome shell e in impostazioni di sistema non c'è gestore di pacchetti
<ingamedeo> pac, Intendo Sorgenti Software scusa
<ingamedeo> pac, Si multiuniverse non metterlo metti Main, Universe
<pac> ingamedeo: mi dispiace ma non trovo questa voce
<ingamedeo> pac, OK
<ingamedeo> pac, prova ad installare le dipendenze manualmente !
<pac> ingamedeo: da che parte devo iniziare? :-)
<ingamedeo> pac, dai: sudo apt-get install binutils libc6 libcairo2 per iniziare :)
<ingamedeo> le installa ?
<pac> ingamedeo: si
<ingamedeo> pac, OK adesso dai sudo apt-get install libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 libglib2.0-0 libgsl0ldbl
<ingamedeo> le installa ?
<pac> ingamedeo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/996892/
<pac> ingamedeo: vado avanto lo stesso?
<ingamedeo> pac, si sono già installate
<ingamedeo> :)
<pac> ingamedeo: ok fatto
<ingamedeo> pac,  dammi l'output anche della seconda installazione
<pac> ingamedeo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/996893/
<ingamedeo> ok perfetto
<ingamedeo> adesso dai sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0 libsigsegv2 libxml2
<ingamedeo> e dammi l'output
<pac> ingamedeo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/996901/
<ingamedeo> pac, OK! adesso dai sudo apt-get update
<ingamedeo> e poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<pac> ingahttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/996903/medeo:
<pac> ingamedeo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/996903/
<ingamedeo> pac, dai sudo -s e poi apt-get update e poi apt-get upgrade
<pac> ingamedeo: ingamedeo RISOLTO
<pac> ingamedeo: SCUSA
<ingamedeo> pac,  Dimenticato sudo, vero ?
<pac> ingamedeo: SI
<ingamedeo> pac, OK dammi l'output di sudo apt-get upgrade
<pac> ingamedeo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/996912/
<ingamedeo> pac, OK adesso dai sudo apt-get install ardesia e dammi l'output
<pac> ingamedeo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/996914/
<ingamedeo> pac, dai sudo apt-get -f install e poi sudo dpkg --configure -a e dammi l'output
<ingamedeo> :)
<pac> ingamedeo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/996918/
<ingamedeo> dai sudo apt-get remove --purge binutils
<ingamedeo> e poi sudo apt-get install binutils
<ingamedeo> e dammi l'output di tutti e due
<ingamedeo> :)
<pac> ingamedeo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/996924/
<pac> ingamedeo: temo abbia disinstallato il driver che ruota lo schermo del mio tablet convertibile
<pac> ingamedeo: ho visto che levava questo fjbtndrv
<ingamedeo> pac, si ma non c'è problema puoi reinstallarlo! Instanto prova a dare sudo apt-get install ardesia
<ingamedeo> installa ?
<pac> ingamedeo: no
<pac> ingamedeo: tutto come prima
<pac> ingamedeo: scusa come si reinstalla questo fjbtndrv?
<ingamedeo> pac, Allora ... il fatto è che ci sono dei pacchetti danneggiati net tuo sistema prova ad installare Synaptic con il comando sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ingamedeo> per poterli riparare
<ingamedeo> pac, dopo re-installiamo i driver :)
<pac> ingamedeo: ok perché quello è il problema più che che sto cercando di risolvere
<pac> ingamedeo: fatto
<ingamedeo> pac, apri Gestore aggiornamenti
<ingamedeo> no sbaglito
<ingamedeo> pac, apri Gestore Pacchetti
<pac> ingamedeo: sorgenti software?
<ingamedeo> nono
<ingamedeo> adesso c'è un nuovo programma che si chiama Gestore Pacchetti digitalo in cerca ....
<ingamedeo> e aprilo
<pac> ingamedeo: fatto
<ingamedeo> ok clicca su Filtri Personalizzati e poi seleziona la voce Danneggiato
<pac> ingamedeo: fatto
<ingamedeo> pac, mi puoi fare uno screen ?
<pac> ingamedeo: certamente
<ingamedeo> pac, Grazie
<pac> ingamedeo: a te
<pac> ingamedeo: http://imagebin.org/213098
<ingamedeo> mmm mi sbalgiavo 0 pacchetti dannaggiati sembra tutto a posto !
<pac> ingamedeo: quindi riprovo a installarlo
<ingamedeo> no aspetta ...
<pac> ingamedeo: va bene
<ingamedeo> pac, riesci ad avviare il sistema in modalità di emergenza/ripristino
<ingamedeo> ?
<pac> ingamedeo: non ne ho proprio idea
<ingamedeo> pac, Hai un altro pc per chattare ?
<pac> ingamedeo: in questo momento no domani mattina si
<ingamedeo> pac, Devi spegnere il computer con Ubuntu che stai usando e all'avvio quando appare Grub scegliere modalità di ripristino (seconda voce)
<pac> ingamedeo: possiamo rimandare l'installazione di ardesia per me non è un problema mi serve x giovedi
<pac> ingamedeo: ok ci provo
<ingamedeo> poi seleziona dpkg e  clean
<ingamedeo> :)
<ingamedeo> Porva
<pac> provo
<ingamedeo> *prova se all'avvio non appare niente
<pac> ingamedeo: fatto
<ingamedeo> pac,  ok risultati ?
<pac> ingamedeo: pare di si
<ingamedeo> pac, Prova a installare
<ingamedeo> ...
<pac> ingamedeo: tutto come prima
<ingamedeo> pac, mmm ....
<ingamedeo> prova a scaricare ardesia da qui http://code.google.com/p/ardesia/downloads/detail?name=ardesia_0.3-ubuntu-1_i386.deb&can=2&q=
<ingamedeo> e ad installarla
<pac> ingamedeo: già fatto ma non va
<ingamedeo> pac, Ok
<ingamedeo> pac,  prova a scaricare le sorgenti e a compilarle da qui http://code.google.com/p/ardesia/downloads/detail?name=ardesia-1.0.tar.bz2&can=2&q=
<ingamedeo> prima però prova a dare sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pac> ingamedeo: fatto ma riesco solo ad estrarlo poi non so come proseguire
<ingamedeo> ok
<ingamedeo> vai con cd nella cartella estratta, sei capace ?
<pac> ingamedeo: si
<pac> ingamedeo: fatto
<ingamedeo> adesso dai sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ingamedeo> e poi sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<pac> ingamedeo: fatto
<ingamedeo> sudo ./configure
<ingamedeo> sudo make
<ingamedeo> sudo checkinstall
<pac> ingamedeo: sudo: ./configure: command not found
<pac> ingamedeo: vado avanti
<ingamedeo> no
<ingamedeo> pac, Prova a scaricare Ardesia da qui http://lugbs.linux.it/ardesia_0.9-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<pac> ingamedeo: ok
<ingamedeo> e ad installarlo
<ingamedeo> funziona ?
<pac> ingamedeo: no
<ingamedeo> pac, Ok
<ingamedeo> pac, Prova ad installare Ubuntu-Tweak da qui http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<pac> ingamedeo: okù
<pac> ingamedeo: fatto
<ingamedeo> pac, ok aprilo
<ingamedeo> e clicca Start Janitor
<pac> ingamedeo: fatto
<pac> ingamedeo: no quello no aspetta
<ingamedeo> pac, perchè ?
<ingamedeo> pac, non ho capito
<pac> ingamedeo: ok fatto
<ingamedeo> pac, OK Spunta tutto
<ingamedeo> e pulisci
<ingamedeo> :)
<ruru> salve gente! dove posso trovare il menu applicazioni??? è da 1 ora che lo sto cercando :( grazie
<ruru> nessuno lo sa??
<ruru> oiiii c'è nessuno??
<DD3my> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Bender_> Salve, su ubuntu 10.10 (l'unico che gira sul mio portatile) il software center non mostra alcun programma in ogni categoria...sempre zero elementi. Che posso fare?
<Bender_> C'è scritto in basso "1322 elementi disponibili" ma nelle categorie non li vedo
<Ab3L> ciao. volevo fare uno script che mi aumenti il volume se qualcuno chiama tramite skype, in modo che sento la suoneria anche se sono in giro per la casa. sapete come fare?
<enzotib> Bender_, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get update
<Bender_> enzotib, fatto ma nulla da fare
<enzotib> Bender_, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | Bender_
<ubot-it> Bender_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bender_> enzotib, ho anche provato a cambiare le sorgenti software da server italiano a principale
<Bender_> enzotib, se cerco gimp lo trovo, ma non nella sua categoria "grafica" etc..
<enzotib> Bender_, fai quello che ti ho chiesto?
<Bender_> enzotib, ok un attimo che sono su un'altro pc, quello fisso :)
<Bender_> enzotib, pastebin,com/VEr0xQXk
<Bender_> enzotib, scusa ho messo , invece che punto
<enzotib> Bender_, chiudi software-center, poi mv ~/.{config,cache}/software-center /tmp
<enzotib> Bender_, poi riavvialo
<Bender_> enzotib, ok dammi il tempo di ricopiare tutto
<Bender_> enzotib, dice impossibile rimuovoere: E' una directory
<enzotib> Bender_, ma che comando hai dato?
<Bender_> enzotip, questo mv ~/.{config,cache}/software-center /tmp   anche provato come sudo
<enzotib> Bender_, ok, vediamo
<Bender_> enzotib, sto usando una chiavetta usb e un file di testo per fare copia incolla esatta dei messaggi che mi mandi così non faccio errori nel ricopiare
<enzotib> Bender, ma non ti puoi collegare da quel pc?
<Bender_> enzotib, vedo se riesco a installare xchat...sai il software center mi dice 0 elementi..
<enzotib> Bender_, webchat.freenode.net
<jester-> !webca
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'webca'
<enzotib> Bender_, oppure da terminale: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Bender_> enzotib, si funziona, ho messo xchat-gnome
<alessandra> enzoib,?
<enzotib> Bender_, ok, ls -ld ~/.config/software-center
<alessandra> enzotib, sono bender
<enzotib> alessandra = Bender_  ?
<enzotib> ok ok
<alessandra> enzotib, alessandra@alessandra-linux:~$ ls -ld ~/.config/software-center
<alessandra> ls: impossibile accedere a /home/alessandra/.config/software-center: File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> Bender_, ok, ls -ld ~/.cache/software-center
<alessandra> enzotib, alessandra@alessandra-linux:~$  ls -ld ~/.cache/software-center
<alessandra> drwxr-xr-x 5 alessandra alessandra 4096 2012-05-19 20:48 /home/alessandra/.cache/software-center
<enzotib> alessandra, rm -rf ~/.cache/software-center
<DoDiesis> Nick DoMaggiore
<alessandra> enzotib, fatto tutto bene
<enzotib> alessandra, ora avvia software-center
<alessandra> enzotib, ok
<alessandra> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> alessandra, ancora come prima?
<alessandra> enzotib, eh si..32572 elementi ma se vado in audio e video 0 elementi, in internet 1 elemento, in giochi 0 elementi ... :(
<alessandra> enzotib, eppure xchat sono riuscito ad installarlo...strano che non lo veda nella categoria internet
<sissyice> ciao io vorreisapere come far funzionare la web cam integrata al mio notebook sony
<alessandra> enzotib, se metto il nome del programma nella casellina di ricerca però li trova
<enzotib> alessandra, sudo apt-get --reinstall --purge install software-center
<Marek48> buongiorno! qualcuno sa dirmi come downgradare il mio sistema da ubuntu 10.10 a ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<enzotib> Marek48, non si può
<sissyice> prmi alt +f2
<sissyice> e ti viene update manager d
<alessandra> enzotib, ok...
<enzotib> !chi | sissyice
<ubot-it> sissyice: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Marek48> enzotib: grazie per la risp... ma perché?
<enzotib> Marek48, perché è così
<sissyice> cliccaci e aggiorni
<enzotib> sissyice, non vuole aggiornare, vuole fare il contrario
<alessandra> enzotib, sei un mago :)
<enzotib> alessandra, bene
<alessandra> enzotib, adesso è tutto perfettamente come dovrebbe essere!!!
<alessandra> enzotib, grazie mille!
<sissyice> <alessandra> sai dirmi come individuare e afr funzionare la web cam integrata nel notebook sony
<enzotib> prego
<Marek48> sono riuscito a reperire il CD originale. Ho un sistema vecchio... non reggen enanche la 11.04. Andava bene la 10.10 ma ora non è pià supportata. Per questo volevo andare 10.04 LTS almeno ho ancora un anno di supporto...
<enzotib> !tizio | sissyice
<ubot-it> sissyice: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<enzotib> Marek48, puoi reinstallare senza formattare, così non perdi i dati
<alessandra> sissyice, io ho installato un programmino che si chiama cheese e la mia webcam è partita da sola, chiedi però a chi è più esperto di me :)
<alessandra> enzotib, grazie ancora e buona domenica a tutti
<Marek48> enzotib.  Esatto... è quello che volevo fare... ma che cosa devo fare in particolare? spegnere tutto. fare il boot dal CD e lasciar fare a lui?
<sissyice> <alessandr> quindi il programma dovrebbe relevarla da solo ho installato camorama ma niente
<enzotib> Marek48, non esattamente
<Marek48> enzotib: ti sarò grato se puoi sipegarmi come fare
<enzotib> Marek48, devi scegliere partizionamento manuale, e selezioni come root l'attuale partizione e non metti il flag a formattare
<Marek48> enzotib: non ho partizioni s
<enzotib> Marek48, oppure fai il backup dei dati e installi da zero
<Marek48> nel mio HD
<enzotib> Marek48, ce le hai, ce le hai
<Marek48> enzotib: l'ho riportato a zero e vi installai 10.10 ex novo
<enzotib> Marek48, ma perché non continui a usare la 10.10?
<alessandra> sissyice, a me è andata proprio così, lo trovi nel software center
<Marek48> enzotib: domanda giusta. Perché non è più supportata. E (mi vergongo a dirlo) ho paura a passare a 11.04 perché tempo che il mio vecchio PC del 2004 si blocchi per sempre
<Marek48> *temo
<sissyice> ho provato ad installare ma non mi parte ora riprovo...
<alessandra> sissyice, prova così, il programma dovrebbe chiamarsi cheese. Se non ti funziona chiedi qui che ci sono molte persone esperte che sapranno aiutarti.
<enzotib> Marek48, che problema ti comporta che non è supportata?
<sissyice> ok grazie alessandra
<alessandra> Ciao a tutti e ancora grazie :)
<Marek48> enzotib: non tanto il fatto che non arrivano gli aggiornamenti ufficiali, ma che non riesco nemmeno ad aggiornare i programmi installati... è normale?
<enzotib> Marek48, eh, sì, aggiornamenti non ne hai
<sissyice> <enzotib> qualcuno sa dirmi come far rilevare la web cam ad ubuntu ho installato cheese e si blocca e camorama non la rileva aiutatemi xfavore
<enzotib> Marek48, ma se i programmi funzionano, che ti importa di avere le versioni più nuove?
<enzotib> !tizio | sissyice
<ubot-it> sissyice: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Marek48> infatti... non so proprio come fare... lo sò che sarebbe più lesto passare ad un nuovo pc, ma al momento non posso permettermelo
<sissyice> qualcuno sa dirmi come far rilevare la web cam ad ubuntu ho installato cheese e si blocca e camorama non la rileva aiutatemi xfavore
<Marek48> enzotib: forse hai ragione tu
<enzotib> Marek48, sennò metti una versione più leggera, come lubuntu
<enzotib> !webcam | sissyice
<ubot-it> sissyice: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Marek48> enzotib: eventualmente farò così. Quando recupero la 12.04 LTS proverò ad installare una versione X o L
<Marek48> enzotib: se volessi fare un backup dei dati, qual è la procedura migliore?
<enzotib> Marek48, di norma dovresti copiare la tua home soltanto
<enzotib> !backup | Marek48
<ubot-it> Marek48: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<enzotib> o guarda il link
<Marek48> benissimo! Ringrazio enzotib e ubot-it :-) andrò a documentarmi ulteriormente e poi si vedrà :-) grazie ancora
<sissyice> grazie ma come faccio a sapere quale driver va bene??
<Holden> sissyice, apri un terminale
<Marek48> arrivederci... un saluto a tutti :-)
<puccy> buongiorno
<puccy> buongiorno
<pac> buon pomeriggio questo comando è completo o manca qualcosa?  Option "Rotate" "none"
<enzotib> pac, questo non è un comando
<pac> enzotib: grazie ma forse manca qualcosa?
<enzotib> pac, senza un minimo di contesto ho difficoltà a capirlo, forse è una cosa da inserire in xorg.conf?
<pac> enzotib: potrebbe esserlo ora faccio altre ricerche
<enzotib> pac,
<enzotib>        Option "Rotate" "rotation"
<enzotib>               This optional entry specifies the initial rotation of the given monitor.  Valid values for rotation are
<enzotib>               "normal", "left", "right", and "inverted".  (RandR 1.2-supporting drivers only)
<FloodBotIt2> enzotib: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> pac, preso da man xorg.conf
<pac> enzotib: quindi dovrei aprire con gedit xorg.con e inserire quella riga può essere?
<enzotib> pac, non è così semplice, potrebbe non funzionarti più il login grafico, se sbagli qualcosa
<pac> enzotib: capisco quindi me lo sconsigli
<enzotib> pac, se non sai *esattamente* cosa stai facendo, sì, te lo sconsiglio
<pac> enzotib: non so proprio più dove sbattere la testa ma grazie lo stesso
<catai> buonasera a tutti
<catai> come creare una live usb da windows?
<catai> con pendrivelinux.com?
<Holden> catai, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<catai> Holden: grazie
<pac> ho seguito questa guida http://www.nicolaamatucci.com/blog/2012/02/02/wacom-bamboo-pentouch-su-ubuntu-kubuntu-oneric-11-10/ ma arrivato qui sudo cp 2.6.38/wacom.ko /lib/modules/3.0.0-15-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet mi da questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/997297/
<pac> ho bisogno di installare ardesia ma provandoci ottengo questo http://imagebin.org/213110
<enzotib> pac, chiudi software-center, apri un terminale, e scrivi sudo apt-get install ardesia
<pac> enzotib: stesso risultato
<enzotib> pac, mi interesserebbe vedere l'output
<enzotib> !pastebin | pac
<ubot-it> pac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/997327/
<enzotib> pac, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<pac> enzotib: 11.10
<enzotib> pac, apt-cache policy binutils
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/997342/
<enzotib> pac, apt-cache depends ardesia
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/997352/
<enzotib> pac, apt-cache show ardesia
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/997355/
<enzotib> pac, secondo me è un bug di ardesia, che dichiara dipendenze contraddittorie
<pac> enzotib: ma l'ho sempre installato senza problemi!
<enzotib> pac, su oneiric?
<pac> enzotib: su ubuntu 11.10 però non con questo kernel
<enzotib> pac, non c'entra niente il kernel
<pac> enzotib: allora non è logico
<pac> enzotib: tu riesci ad installarlo?
<enzotib> io ho precise, oneiric è su un altro pc, ora provo
<pac> enzotib: grazie
<enzotib> pac, no, dà lo stesso errore
<pac> enzotib: io l'ho sempre utilizzato com'è possibile che ora dia questi problemi
<enzotib> pac, che devo dirti, per quanto vedo io, su 11.10 è buggato il pacchetto
<pac> enzotib: ora cerco se esiste un applicazione simile
<pac> enzotib: può essere compiz a dare problemi?
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> pac, se vuoi proviamo un trucco
<pac> enzotib: ok
<enzotib> pac, fammi finire una prova
<pac> enzotib: va bene
<enzotib> pac, scarica questo: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/503888/ardesia.deb
<pac> enzotib: mi da errore
<pac> enzotib: 404
<enzotib> pac, aspetta un po', che sta ancora uploadando
<enzotib> prova ora
<pac> enzotib: ok installo
<enzotib> pac, sì
<enzotib> pac, poi bisogna fare un'altra cosa prima di lanciarlo
<pac> enzotib: ok
<enzotib> pac, dimmi quando hai finito
<pac> enzotib: ok ma è lento
<pac> enzotib: installato
<enzotib> pac, cd /usr/lib
<pac> enzotib: ok
<enzotib> un attimo
<pac> enzotib: va bene
<enzotib> pac, sudo ln -s libbfd-2.21.53-system.20110810.so libbfd-2.21.53-system.20110805.so
<pac> enzotib: ok
<enzotib> pac, ok, ora prova a lanciarlo
<pac> enzotib: non va
<enzotib> pac, cosa dice?
<pac> enzotib: niente sembra avviarsi poi si chiude da solo
<enzotib> pac, l'hai lanciato dal terminale?
<pac> enzotib: devo provare da terminale
<pac> enzotib: no digito ardesia
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/997389/
<enzotib> pac, ls -l /usr/lib/libbfd*
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/997394/
<enzotib> pac, allora il comando che ti ho detto prima non l'hai eseguito
<pac> enzotib: quale?
<enzotib> pac, [15:48:15] <enzotib> pac, sudo ln -s libbfd-2.21.53-system.20110810.so libbfd-2.21.53-system.20110805.so
<enzotib> pac, dopo aver fatto cd /usr/lib
<pac> enzotib: si
<pac> enzotib: riprovo
<kaurubuntu> salve
<pac> enzotib: ok provo ad avviarlo?
<enzotib> pac, rivediamo quessto: ls -l /usr/lib/libbfd*
<kaurubuntu> come imposto i mirror temporanemante i mirror per gli update dei pacchetti ubuntu
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, temporaneamente?
<kaurubuntu> scusate le ripetizioni...
<kaurubuntu> si perchè ci sono ancora problemi sui server italiani
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/997405/
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, lancia software-properties-gtk
<enzotib> pac, ora sì
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, e poi dove c'è scritto Server in Italia, metti qualcos'altro
<kaurubuntu> mi dice che dovo farlo da root
<kaurubuntu> ok
<kaurubuntu> che server mi consigliate?
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, non ti appare la richiesta di password?
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, germania o svizzera
<kaurubuntu> ma mi scaricherà ovviamente i pacchetti in lingua del server ovviamente?
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, no, i mirror sono tutti uguali
<kaurubuntu> ok germania
<pac_> enzotib: sembra funzionare però ci sono dei problemi ho dovuto resettare per uscire dal programma
<enzotib> pac_, più di questo non so fare
<kaurubuntu> scelgo uno dei primi a caso
<kaurubuntu> per il server germania
<pac_> esulu: grazie ora provo a "smanettare" di nuovo grazie buona serata
<kaurubuntu> ok perfetto!!!
<kaurubuntu> grazie ragazzi come sempre
<mikunos> Salve a tutti e buona domenica
<mikunos> ho installato l'ultima release di Ubuntu
<mikunos> ma sto trovando qualche difficoltà nella gestione della barra Unity
<mikunos> che si blocca più volte
<mikunos> a voi è mai successo?
<mikunos> mi sa che i driver invidia mi creano qualche problema
<MarcoFe> ragazzi scusaate
<MarcoFe> ma vi capita che durante una conversazione vocale con skype o con google pulse improvvisamente non si sente più nulla?
<MarcoFe> è una seccatura enorme
<cristian_c> mikunos, usi i nouveau o i proprietari?
<naxil2> ciao a tutti e buona domenica
<naxil2> ho collegato la mia tv all'uscita dvi della scheda ati. Funziona ma viene riconosciuta come monitor 19" mentre la tv e' 30" fullhd
<naxil2> e' importante che ubuntu riconosca la tv a 30"?
<cristian_c> naxil2, ma com'è l'immagine?
<naxil2> perfetta.. e' che le ress sono un po strane... la mass rex e' 5:4
<naxil2> *ress
<cristian_c> ?
<naxil2> la max ress disponibile e' 1280x1024 (5:4). Praticamente non posso scegliere il fullhd 16:9
<cristian_c> ah, la risoluzione
<cristian_c> !italiano | naxil2
<ubot-it> naxil2: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<mikunos> i proprietari
<mikunos> cristian_c
<naxil2> si ho capito. scusatemi, saro' piu esaustivo e meno criptico
<naxil2> e poi un'altra cosa. vedo sempre un quadratino col nome del monitor sia a destra che sinistra.
<cristian_c> mikunos, posta su pastebin il risultato del comando: lspci -k
<cristian_c> naxil2, posta su pastebin il risultato di: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> !pastebin | naxil2
<ubot-it> naxil2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<naxil2> eccolo http://pastebin.com/JH8M2kdy
<cristian_c> naxil2, quale risoluzione vorresti scegliere?
<naxil2> praticamente non viene riconosciuta la risoluzione massima della mia tv. perche la tv che e' 30" viene identificata come MARS.TECH, CORPORATION 19"
<cristian_c> naxil2, non hai risposto alla domanda
<naxil2> full hd
<cristian_c> lol
<naxil2> 1980x1024
<naxil2> insomma vorrei poter scegliere la reale gamma di ress disponibili. e' questo il mio problemqa
<cristian_c> naxil2, non c'è nella lista di quelle disponibili
<naxil2> si cristian_c perche la tv viene riconosciuta in maniera anomala.
<naxil2> al posto di un monitor 30" viene riconosciuto come uno da 19"
<cristian_c> beh, basta prendere una calcolatrice
<naxil2> in che senso?
<cristian_c> naxil2, prova questa: 1360x765
<naxil2> ma non c'e' proprio modo di dire ad ubuntu il reale formato del monitor?
<cristian_c> naxil2, hai provato la risoluzione che ho consigliato?
<naxil2> si l'ho messa adesso.. ma e' un po strana..
<naxil2> te usi 2monitor? perche io quando le attivo ho sempre un riquadro in alto a sinistra col nome del monitor.. vorrei toglierlo
<cristian_c> naxil2, è in 16:9 , come avevi chiesto, calcolatrice alla mano
<naxil2> ok.
<naxil2> meglio di niente.
<naxil2> per togliere i nomi dei monitor in alto a sinistra come faccio?
<cristian_c> è che cavolo, mica devi vedere com'è fatto il foruncolo della protsgonista del film :D
<naxil2> si si infatti..
<cristian_c> naxil2, sì. c'è un modo
<cristian_c> naxil2, l'avevo tolto io, non mi ricordo come , con una ati
<cristian_c> naxil2, apri il pannello di controllo di nviadia
<cristian_c> *nvidia
<naxil> no aspe. io ho ati e sono senza driver
<naxil> usi i driver di ubuntu perche per la mia scheda i catalyst non ci sono piu
<cristian_c> se sei senza driver, il video non funzionerebbe XD
<cristian_c> io uso i proprietari perché altrimenti non funzionerebbe il video
<naxil> io uso quelli di ubuntu.
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sto utilizzando gli fglrx
<cristian_c> naxil, tu stai usando i radeon vero?
<naxil> non so perche ma se metto fglrx non mi riconosce il video
<naxil> perche e' troppo vekkia. si e' radeon 9550
<cristian_c> non la scheda, i drver
<cristian_c> *driver
<naxil> come faccio a vederli?
<cristian_c> !kappa  naxil
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'kappa  naxil'
<cristian_c> !kappa  | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: www.nokappa.it
<naxil> ok. scusate scrivo CH
<cristian_c> naxil, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<naxil> cristian conosco pastebin. ho anche installato l'addon per mettere subito su pastebin l'output ma non ricordo il comando
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> comunque, posta lì
<naxil> http://pastebin.com/2cfTMqmW
<cristian_c> sì, stai usando i radeon
<betty__> Buona sera a tutti. Ho riscontrato un  problema in ubuntu 12.04 . Il mio problema riguarda la compilazione di un sorgente con gcc che prevede l'utilizzo di librerie pthread e ncurses. Il punto è che sembra che non ci siano le librerie, ma ci sono. La compilazione è giusta, in quanto con le precedenti versioni andava tutto ok. Aiutino ;)??
<naxil> quindi cosa posso fare?
<naxil> per togliere quei noiosi nomi dei monitor?
<cristian_c> naxil, posta uno screenshot
<naxil> come si fa a farlo?
<cristian_c> naxil, usi gnome?
<betty__> forza dai ;))! Non vorrei essere rompina e spammare messaggi!
<naxil> fattp
<naxil> fatto
<naxil> aspe che la posto
<GNAM> betty__: io ho avuto un problema simile e non l'ho risolto
<GNAM> non mi compilava una roba perche' non trovava le librerie, e solo con questa versione
<naxil> ecco http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/4866/schermatau.png
<GNAM> il compilatore in ubuntu 12.04 da solo problemi
<GNAM> .
<betty__> infatti che disperazione...
<enzotib> betty__, ma i pacchetti -dev relativi li hai installlati?
<naxil> vedi in alto a sinistra vedo i nomi del monitor..
<betty__> non ho installato niente.. non mi è mai servito installare nulla in nessuna versione. Non ho idea di cosa siano..
<enzotib> eh no, servono
<Holden> betty__, c'è il canale ##c-it apposito per questo
<enzotib> non è possibile compilare ncurses senza il pacchetto di sviluppo
<cristian_c> naxil, prova ad apriire il tool per le impostazioni del monitor
<cristian_c> betty_, servono esclusivamente per compilare
<betty__> Senza dubbio.. Dico solo che è sempre andato tutto senza installare nulla.
<enzotib> betty__, e io ti dico che non è possibile
<enzotib> betty__, non con ncurses
<cristian_c> betty__, infatti per compilare i programmi non servono e bastano i pacchetti senza -dev
<naxil> certo l'ho fatto. ma non c'e' niente riguardante i nomi dei monitor
<cristian_c> *volevo dire per eseguire
<cristian_c> naxil, posta uno screenshot anche di quello, ma posta l'immagine più grande
<betty__> Quindi? tradotto in sudo apt-get install qualcosa?
<cristian_c> betty__, riguardo cosa precisamente?
<enzotib> betty__, pacchetto libncurses5-dev
<betty__> vado a compilare un programma che fa uso di lpthread e ncurses e compaiono errori di riferimento a funzioni sconosciute naturalmente.. Solo che come ho detto prima con i vecchi pinguine era tutto ok
<betty__> adesso proco e vediamo
<betty__> provo*
<naxil> http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/9601/schermata1v.png
<betty__> come pensavo... il pacchetto è già alla versione più recente
<enzotib> betty__, :) e allora hai installato qualcosa, non è vero che senza installare niente possa andare
<enzotib> betty__, quel pacchetto NON c'è di default
<enzotib> che poi non vada si può controllare perché, ma il pacchetto ci vuole
<eugenio> buonasera a tutti
<enzotib> betty__, naturalmente se stiamo parlando di ubuntu, oppure no?
<betty__> Certo -_- !! ,)
<eugenio> avrei bisogno di un consiglio, giorni fa ho dovuto usare testdisk per ripristinare la tabella delle partizioni, adesso ad ogni riavvio ho una partizione recovery, non so che farci...è da mantenere o si può cancellare?
<naxil> vedi cristian_c non c'e' nessun opzione per togliere il nome dei monitor nello schermo. ma solo per identificarli. e quindi dopo quei nomi dovrebbero sparire.invece rimangono li. il brutto e' che sono nomi lunghi e mi coprono la parte alta del desktop
<cristian_c> naxil, togli la spunta a 'Mostrare i monitor nel pannello'
<naxil> scusa. ma cosi i nomi non vanno via. va solo via l'icona per settare i monitor
<enzotib> betty__, se fai vedere l'output con gli errori, su pastebin, possiamo discuterne
<betty__> Ma dimmi te se biogna avanzare di versione e poi trovarsi a dover usare il portatilino' per finire il progetto. Che mondo strano..
<naxil> sono noob di ubuntu. ma so smanacciare un pochino. se chiedo e' perche non trovo su google o non riesco
<naxil> ecco ora e' sparito. come lo rimetto?
<betty__> Gli errori sono solo del tipo "undefined reference to" pthread_create (e tutto il resto..). Ripeto il programma e la compilazione sono incontrastabilmente giusti. In quanto il problema sorge con l'avenzamento di versione immonda! ;)
<cristian_c> naxil, ma non volevi toglierli?
<Holden> betty__, ma stai linkando con  -lpthread ?
<naxil> oddio christian_c scusa ma mi sa che non mi capisci
<enzotib> betty__, vabè, arrangiati, uno ti vuole aiutare, ma tu non vuoi sforzarti a farti aiutare
<betty__> Certo!
<naxil> hai visto la foto? http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/9601/schermata1v.png
<naxil> quell'opzione che dici te non rimuove il nome dei monitor in alto a sinistra. ma solo l'icona per regolare le risoluzioni (che ora rivorrei al suo posto)
<naxil> praticamente ho il nome dei monitor in alto a sinistra che copre APPLICAZIONI RISORSE
<betty__> messo su pastebin *.*
<enzotib> betty__, il link qui
<naxil> o no se ne e' andato
<naxil> enzotib scusa come e' il comando per aprire il pannello dellle risoluzioni dei monitor su gnome?
<betty__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/997522/
<enzotib> naxil, non uso gnome
<Holden> betty__, -lpthread va alla fine
<betty__> mi ha sempre funzionato =, comq provo'
<doubler7> certe volte mi capita che il pc si avvii con il bios viola ( tipo la schermata d'avvvio  ubuntu)..... poco fa dopo aver avviato ubuntu, il sistema è diventato a quadrettini viola e sè spento lo schermo...
<betty__> non so che dire :)
<naxil> ora mi ha fatto togliere un acosa dal pannello e non riesco piu a cambiare le ress
<betty__> ho il portatile qua affienco e mi funziona con la stessa compilazione. Com'è sta storia ;D
<Holden> betty__, non ho capito, mettendolo alla fine funziona?
<betty__> sisi... Ma non capisco come mai dall'altra parte funziona con  l'altra ;) mahh
<Holden> betty__, magari hai versioni diverse di compilatore? se leggi il man le librerie vanno messe alla fine e l'ordine può influire
<d4vey> Giorno a tutti! So che una semplice ricerca dovrebbe bastare, ma sicuramente qualcuno di voi qui ricorda i comandi per ripristinare compiz alle impostazioni iniziali... me li ricordate? :D
<Holden> betty__, inoltre se usi i thread assicurati di mettere nel codice "#define _REENTRANT"
<naxil> qualcuno puo dirmi come rimettere il pannello del monitor setup su gnome?
<enzotib> betty__, ho provato sulla 11.10, e non mi va neanche lì
<betty__> a cosa mi serve la rientranza del software con i thread?
<Holden> betty__, beh se mi fai questa domanda mi viene da chiedermi se te li hanno spiegati bene i threads... :D
<naxil> niente ho fatto
<betty__> Hahahah bella risposta...Se ci penso mi viene in mente sicuramente, era per non spremermi...
<Holden> betty__, però qui siamo OT, questo è il canale del supporto. se ti interessa possiamo continuare in ##c-it o #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil> cmq ragazzi ho sempre questo assurdo problema. usa il dualmonitor e vedo per ogni monitor il loro nome in alto a sinistra. C'e' un modo per toglierlo?
<betty__> enzino, mi funzionava sulla versione 11.04 ti stra assicuro.
<enzotib> betty__, eh, non ho una 11.04 per provare, ma sarei curioso di vedere
<Holden> betty__, anche a me su 10.04 funziona con -lpthread come prima opzione, ma non è molto corretto
<betty__> Holden, mi interessa la storia della rientranza che glie la sparo nel progetto al prof! così magari mi mette la lode
<doubler7> enzotib, potrebbe essere xorg?
<d4vey> qualcuno usa gvim?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | d4vey
<ubot-it> d4vey: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<d4vey> Bene, come metto i numeri di riga in gvim?
<elparis> ciao a tutti, volevo guardare un video su "videomediaset" e non posso vederlo xkè mi dice che devo installare silverlight, io ho provato ad installarlo (installando Novell Moonlight) ma cmq non riesco a vedere questi video......cosa può essere?
<enzotib> d4vey, se è come vim: fai :set number
<enzotib> elparis, hai anche scaricato i codec che ti propone?
<naxil> elparis so io come aiutarti
<elparis> io ho installato solo questo http://go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<d4vey> enzotib, provo! Thx!
<naxil> si
<naxil> elparis e ti dice ancora che non e' installato vero?
<naxil> usi firefox?
<elparis> premesso che uso google chrome, nelle estensioni moonlight è stato aggiunto ma se provo a guardare un video mi dice che devo installare silverlight
<naxil> io ho risolto con uno script di Greasemonkey
<d4vey> enzotib, è perfetto! E, già che ci siamo, il comando per l'impostazione del numero di spazi del tab?
<naxil> si elparis purtroppo ancora non e' compatibile al 100%
<naxil> puoi risolvere da firefox mettendo GRESEMONKEY
<naxil> conosci?
<elparis> Greasemonkey no, firefox si, c'è l'ho installato ma non mi piace usarlo! xò se non si può fare altrimenti! XD
<enzotib> d4vey, :set tabstop=4, per esempio
<naxil> Greasemonkey ti permette di avviare degli script. questo script ti fara vedere in alto il link diretto al file del video. cosi che lo potrai vedere o in una pagina nuova. o in vlc
<enzotib> d4vey, puoi mettere tutto in ~/.vimrc, per non doverlo rifare ogni volta
<naxil> elparis lo script si chiama RaiMediaset video
<doubler7> certe volte mi capita che il pc si avvii con il bios viola ( tipo la schermata d'avvvio  ubuntu)..... poco fa dopo aver avviato ubuntu, il sistema è diventato a quadrettini viola e sè spento lo schermo...
<naxil> ora ti cerco il link
<d4vey> enzotib, file che non ho. Ovviamente posso crearmelo da zero, vero?
<enzotib> d4vey, sì
<d4vey> enzotib, perfect. Grazie mille!
<elparis> naxil, aspetta questo script lo avevo già scaricato su win7 (xkè volevo scaricare i video dal mediaset video) ma purtroppo negli ultimi tempi non funzionava più! :(
<naxil> no no va
<naxil> http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/70933
<naxil> fidati che funziona.
<naxil> cmq io ho il problema su mediaset solo se voglio vedere la puntata intera! mentre se voglio vedere i pezzi delle puntate me li fa vedere
<naxil> elparis hai risolto?
<elparis> naxil, stavo tentando guardando qualche forum per farlo partire su chrome........nel caso non ci riesca provo con firefox
<naxil> ok
<naxil> cmq prova i video a pezzi a me vanno
<elparis> naxil, risolto parzialmente........installando moonlight su chrome si riescono a vedere normalmente i video di mediaset, il problema sopraggiunge se si vogliono vedere puntate intere (come stavo tentando di fare io)!
<naxil> si te lo stavo dicendo
<elparis> quindi i video si riescono a vedere senza problemi, le puntate intere (sarà a causa della lunghezza) non si riescono a vedere
<naxil> si stesso problema mio . risolto con lo script
<elparis> adesso provo da firefox! :)
<DD3my> buonasera ragazzi ho un problema con vidalia
<bobbybong> !tor
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<gi> salve a tutti
<gi> dovrei sistemare la scheda video è una NVIDA GeForce 8400M GT GPU
<jester-> gi: impostazioni-->driver aggiuntivi e abilita il driver consigliato
<gi> come la lancio dal terminale? Non lo trovo più
<gi> dice che il driver è attivato ma non attualmente in uso
<gi> provo a installare la post relase
<Alessandro_> any italian i need help?
<naxil> scusate ragazzi vorrei installare emesene. e' in repository che ho aggiunto. ma quando provo a installarlo mi dice che una dipendenza non e' riconosciuta
<gi> sto provando anche la post-relase ma il monitor non va
<gi> ogni tanto parte con risoluzione più alta
<enzotib> naxil, emesene dai repo ufficiali è brutto?
<gi> però non è performante come dovrebbe essere, questa nvidia geforce 8400M GT GPU
<naxil> enzotib ma stranamente se faccio apt-get install emesene mi dice che non esiste..
<enzotib> gi, cos'è la post-release?
<gi> non so che fare, ho letto alcune guide che dicono di levare l'xserver facendo ctrl+alt+1 ma mi compare schermo nero
<gi> i driver aggiuntivi nvidia
<enzotib> naxil, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<gi> ho provato la versione raccomandata e ora quest'altra
<naxil> 10.04
<enzotib> naxil, sudo apt-get update, e metti tutto quello che esce su pastebin
<gi> volevo installare i driver nvidia che ho scaricato dal sito
<naxil> enzotib scusa avevo messo l'addon per fare la cosa di pastebin in automatico.. come era il comadno?
<gi> però mi dice che devo chiudere l'xserver
<enzotib> naxil, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<sbubba> Salve a tutti
<naxil> un'altra cosa ma il tastierino numerico va attivato in qualche modo per scriverci?
<enzotib> naxil, il tasto NumLock, o BlocNum che sia
<naxil> no.. non va
<gi> dice che uso l'xserver e prima devo stopparlo
<sbubba> prima ho aperto thunderbird e per pochissimo mi sono apparse figure geometriche strane sullo schermo, per due volte. non ci aveva mai fatto, ho riaperto thunderbird e non succede più. a cosa può essere dovuto?
<gi> ho fatto stoplightdm ma diventa tutto nero
<sbubba> gi, pensa al tuo problema e non mandare mp superficiali
<sbubba> gi, per "diventa tutto nero" intendi dire che si apre la tty e ti chiede il login?
<naxil> rccp enzotib http://pastebin.com/Mj27rUjc
<gi> no, non mi chiede niente. è tutto nero
<gi> tempo addietro ho installato delle cose aggiuntive, per rendere ubuntu più bello
<gi> le consigliavano su un sito, ho messo diversi tipi di desktop, fra cui cinnamon, ma ora ho gnome
<enzotib> naxil, sudo apt-get install emesene
<naxil> enzotib per vedere quale tastiera e' riconosciuta da ubuntu?
<enzotib> naxil1004, 1) una cosa alla volta 2) perché cambi nick?
<naxil1004> cosi non devo ripetere tante volte che sono 1004
<enzotib> non l'avrei capito lo stesso
<Holden> lol
<gi> che faccio ragazzi?
<sbubba> gi se lo stoppi è normale che diventi tutto nero, lo hai stoppato.
<gi> ma non c'è la barra di comando
<gi> niente proprio
<enzotib> !enter | gi
<ubot-it> gi: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<sbubba> dovresti agire dalla tty, control+alt+f1 e dai i comandi da lì
<sbubba> gi sbubba> gi se lo stoppi è normale che diventi tutto nero, lo hai stoppato.
<enzotib> gi, tenendo conto che hai dichiarato apertamente di aver insozzato la tua installazione ("tempo addietro ho installato delle cose aggiuntive, per rendere ubuntu più bello, le consigliavano su un sito, ho messo diversi tipi di desktop, fra cui cinnamon, ma ora ho gnome") mi pare difficile aiutarti
<gi> già prima era cos
<gi> ì
<naxil1004> a me emesene non si connette..
<naxil1004> scusate chi usa il dualmonitor? perche non posso usare spazio di lavoro 2 sul monitor 1 senza che sul monitor2 cambia?
<julinka> salve a tutti!
<julinka> ho urgente bisogno di risolvere un problema riguardo all'installazione della versione 12.04 di Ubuntu
<julinka> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | julinka
<ubot-it> julinka: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<julinka> avanzamento della versione ubuntu 12.04...si è bloccata alla installazione degli aggiornamenti
<julinka> precisamente al pacchetto debconf
<julinka> cosa posso fare per sbloccare?
<jester-> julinka: controllato md5sum della iso prima di masterizzare?
<julinka> no
<julinka> e non so cosa sia
<jester-> !md5sum | julinka
<ubot-it> julinka: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> julinka: se è giusto rimasterizza su cd normale e non rw
<jester-> julinka: iso normale o quella italiano
<julinka> non sto aggiornando dal cd
<julinka> ma da internet...dal sistema degli aggiornamenti
<jester-> julinka: pensavo stessi installando,  stai usando l gestore o pacicoccato surces.list
<glpiana> ola
<naxil1004> ciao glpiana
<naxil1004> verresti un'attimo in chat con me?
<glpiana> ciao naxil1004
<naxil1004> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gino87> ciao ho un notebook toshiba con windows7 e vorrei installare ubuntu cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> !installazione | gino87
<ubot-it> gino87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<doubler7> glpiana,  ma è normale che ubuntu si blocchi?
<glpiana> doubler7, è normale che unsistema operativo si blocchi? credo proprio di no
<doubler7> glpiana,  come rilevo il problema?
<glpiana> doubler7, vediamo. si blocca facendo cosa?
<doubler7> glpiana, prima mi ha dato un problema xorg e ho inviato apport
<glpiana> doubler7, che interfaccia usi?
<doubler7> gnome classic
<doubler7> no effects
<glpiana> doubler7, entra con gnome classic no effects e vedi se si blocca lo stesso
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> controlla la ram al boot allora, col memtest
<glpiana> vado, ciao
<simone> ciao a tutti, domanda stupida! se io da ubuntu scarico un file da internet in una cartella della partizione di windows questo file riesco ad aprirlo tranquillamente da windows o mi viene salvato in ext3?
<jester-> simone: ext3 0 4 è il tipo di filesystem non cnetra col salvamento file, lo leggerai tranquillo da winzoz
<dod> lo apri se hai una applicazione adatta. lo salva nel filesistem di windows. ntfs.
<simone> grazie!!
<jester-> simone: anche se sarebbe preferibile salvare in linux e trasferire, amule, per es, non funza al  meglio se salvi nella ntfs
<jester-> visto che non sa cosa sono i permessi
<micheg> il filesystem ntfs è piuttosto complesso e i driver per scriverci sono frutto di reverse io non ci salverei da un altro os se non fosse strettamente necessario. (ma il problema non si pone non avendo partizioni con windows)
<simone> jester, mi hai preceduto di 10 secondi!!! volevo appunto chiederti il motivo per cui se voglio utilizzare la stessa cartella per i file temporanei di emule sia su win che su ubuntu non me lo fa fare!
<simone> jester, quindi non c'è modo di baipassare questo problema con amule?
<jester-> simone: impostando la condivisione delle cartelle in amule non è compatibile con ntfs per la quastione permessi.
<simone> jester, già che parliamo di amule, come mai mi da l'ID basso?? gli ho messo le stesse porte che uso su win (dove ho id alto)...
<dod> sei ot ma comunque se e' appena installato aspetta.
<alessio> bella raga...da quanto tempo :D qualcuno mi sa spiegare perchè 1) al boot non riesco a vedere il bootsplash, ovvero mi rimane una schermata nera fino al lightdm 2)perchè non riesco ad aprire gnome tweak tool??
<stefanauss_> alessio: non succede assolutamente nulla? apri un terminale e digita gnome-tweak-tool, serve un pò di output per capire
<alessio> stefanauss_, (gnome-tweak-tool:5369): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme' is not installed
<alessio> Rilevato trace/breakpoint (core dump creato)
<stefanauss_> hai qualche repository o PPA esterno di rilievo?
<alessio> stefanauss_, non credo
<stefanauss_> hai installato qualche extension gnome?
<alessio> stefanauss_, si molte...comunque il source.list è pulito
<alessio> stefanauss, grazie risolto era l'estensione "user themes" :D grazie 1000
<stefanauss_> ;)
<alessio> stefanauss, mi potresti aiutare anche per quanto riguarda il bootsplash?
<stefanauss_> ti è mai comparso prima o è un problema costante?
<alessio> stefanauss-, mai comparso prima comunque ti dico subito che ho toccato il file /etc/default/grub
<alessio> stefanauss_, ho aggiunto acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor per la luminosità massima direttamente dal grub senza il comando al login...e nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1366×768-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap per la risoluzione di plymouth
<alessio> stefanauss_, ho pure installato un altro tema ma niente mi da sempre sta maledettissima schermata nera
<stefanauss_> quindi non ci sono differenze tra prima e dopo che toccassi /etc/default/grub in quanto a bootsplash?
<alessio> stefanauss_, si prima che lo toccassi funzionava, però ho installato una 20ina di volte ubuntu ed ho sempre eseguito quel procedimento
<stefanauss_> e sulle tue altre installazioni, aggiungendo quelle righe, funzionava comunque poi la bootsplash? (schedavideo/cpu?)
<alessio> stefanauss_, si si ovvio :D
<alessio> stefanauss_, se riesco a trovare la guida che ho seguito ogni volta te la posto, l'avevo salvata nei segnalibri di firefox però ora sono passato a chrome, causa continui crash della volpe di fuoco
<stefanauss_> non vorrei che... una volta solo ho usato acpi_backlight, e quel che accadeva è che al boot la retroilluminazione spariva del tutto. quindi *sembrava* nero, ma in realtà non lo era
<alessio> stefanauss_, io so solo che ci ho messo mesi a trovare questa benedetta soluzione e non vorrei che ora con la 12.04 non funzioni più...
<stefanauss_> soluzione a cosa, di preciso?
<alessio> stefanauss_, al fatto che quando accendevo il pc la luminosità era sempre al minimo e mi toccava aumentarla con il tasto
<alessio> stefanauss_m ho usato plymouth manager vediamo se sono riuscito a sistemare magari è solo un problema dei driver proprietari
<alessio> stefanauss_, ti faccio sapere subito giusto il tempo di riavviare
<stefanauss_> hai un Samsung? :)
<stefanauss_> ok
<alessio> stefanauss_, no ho un hp dv6 3141sl
<alessio> stefanauss_, ho cantato vittoria troppo presto
<alessio> oi raga ma che palle come mai spesso e volentieri quando accendo il pc mi esce fuori una finestra con scritto ubuntu 12.04 ha riscontrato un errore interno??
<alessio> qui dice che è crashato aptdaemon 0.43+bzr805-0ubuntu1
<alessio> stefanauss_, evvai ho ritrovato la guida http://www.jasonfweb.com/2010/05/12/impostare-la-risoluzione-della-schermata-plymouth-e-grub-su-lucid-lynx/
<stefanauss_> do un occhio
<nannes> alessio: quando al boot non visualizzi lo splash screen e la barra di caricamento, è solitamente dovuto ad una funzione speciale, che la disabilita di proposito nei pc schifosi (o meglio, quelli di cui non ha i driver adatti) per evitare lentezza/blocchi o merdine così!
<alessio> nannes, n hp dv6 3141sl non mi sembra un pc schifoso anzi... cpu: quad core i7 720qm gpu:ati 5650 hd radeon mobility ram:8gb ddr3 1333Mhz...
<nannes> alessio:  leggi precisazione tra parentesi
<alessio> nannes, hd: 750gb 7200 rpm...spiegati meglio perchè non ho capito :D sarà la stanchezza
<alessio> nannes, i driver sono quelli giusti almeno della gpu perchè per il resto non ho installato nessun driver
<alessio> guardate cosa mi è uscito fuori dando sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<alessio> Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown ...e prima non usciva
<alessio> magari riuscite a cavarci qualcosa più di me :D
<alessio> se può servire anche questo dando xrandr in fondo sono uscite queste due righe: DFP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<alessio> CRT1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<nannes> dio ti lamenti perchè non hai la schermata splash al boot? lol non sai che liberazione!! tienila XD
<nannes>  l'altra volta ho dovuto fare un casino nero, per farla  *rimuovere* a un utente!!
<nannes> maledetto plymouth
<alessio> nannes, nhaaa vuoi mettere con un bel tema come solar che soddisfazione?? :D
<alessio> nannes, ma poi comunque il fatto della risoluzione mi risolve un'altro problema, ovvero che quando spengo il pc lo schermo diventa tutto giallo, un giorno per puro caso ho scoperto che dopo aver cambiato la risoluzione di plymouth con questa guida quando spegnevo il pc usciva l'animazione di ubuntu e si spegneva
<tull> ciao, ho ubuntu lucid, ultimamente ci mette un sacco a visualizzare la schermata di login. Cosa può essere?
<tull> sia con i drivers nouveau sia con quelli nvidia
<tull> plymouthd è molto lento
<alessio> tull, compra un bel ssd e piazzacelo sopra, tanto ormai non costano nemmeno troppo...
<tull> ,,,
<tull> ...
<alessio> tull, no comunque a parte gli scherzi rimuovi i vecchi kernel se sei sicuro che quello che vuoi usare funzioni alla perfezione
<tull> cosa c'entrano i vecchi kernel?
<tull> al massimo occupano un po' di spazio
<alessio> tull, rimuovi le lingue che non utilizzi, disabilita i servizi che non ti servono usa prelink e preload e se hai poca ram usa zram
<alessio> tull, fidati che influiscono
<tull> prelink e preload mi sa che sono obsoleti
<tull> ho 2 giga di ram
<alessio> tull, bene allora usa zram
<tull> non è poca ram 2 giga
<tull> ne uso 1 se è tanto
<alessio> tull, non è poca?? io ne ho 8 e la volevo espandere a 16 perchè mi sembrava lento rispetto a winzozz pensa un po'
<tull> non sarà lento per quello, saranno altri motivi
<alessio> tull, però una volta rimosso unity e presi alcuni arcoggimenti è schizzato
<tull> infatti come dicevo
<alessio> tull, usa un de non troppo pesante che ne so kde, xfce, gnome
<tull> tu hai veramente un sacco di ram inutilizzata
<alessio> tull, mhmhm dici?? sai almeno che faccio con il pc?? :D
<tull> alessio, uso gnome, il problema potrebbe essere che ho il disco un po' pieno
<alessio> tull, fidati che non è mai troppa la ram conviene sempre averne tanta soprattutto se con il pc ci lavori
<tull> alessio, a meno che compili programmi con un quad core, o fai analisi matematiche...
<inventato> Che scheda video hai alessio?
<enzotib> tull, parti senza "quiet" e "splash" e vedi se c'è qualche servizio che si pianta
<alessio> inventato, 5650 radeon hd mobility
<tull> enzotib, e se si pianta che faccio?
<enzotib> tull, come che fai? capito il problema, si cerca di trovare la soluzione
<alessio> tull, sono i servizi che si piantano quindi li vedi
<tull> enzotib, ti faccio vedere il mio bootchart?
<enzotib> tull, no grazie, in genere non ci si capisce niente
<tull> tipo ho la partizione root al 87%
<alessio> enzotib, tu cosa dici come posso risolvere sto benedetto problema di plymouth?? mi sei sempre stato d'aiuto ti prego aiuta un povero novizio :D
<enzotib> che problema?
<tull> enzotib, ho due bootchart sempre di oggi, uno di 20 secondi l'altro di 35!
<tull> enzotib, ho due bootchart sempre di oggi, uno di 20 secondi l'altro di 25!
<tull> volevo dire di 25
<alessio> enzotib, in parole semplici ti ricordi che stavamo cercando come far partire ubuntu con la luminosità al massimo?? direttamente dal grub?? bene ci sono riuscito
<enzotib> tull, quindi il problema sono 5 secondi di differenza?
<tull> mica pochi
<enzotib> tull, ma va a cagare :)
<alessio> enzotib, ora però non riesco più a visualizzare il bootsplash vedo una schermata nera se va bene sennò vedo una schermata tutta pixellata
<tull> enzotib, sta un sacco fermo prima di arrivare al login
<enzotib> tull, allora non sono 5 secondi
<tull> enzotib perchè no?
<alessio> tull, 5 secondi al boot non fanno certo la differenza se poi quando accendi il pc ti si pianta tutto e iniziano a crashare programmi su programmi
<enzotib> alessio, e cosa hai fatto per la luminosità, magari dipende da quello
<tull> enzotib, e poi come si fa a fare usare bene la cpu alll'avvio?
<alessio> enzotib, ho aggiunto la seguente frase: acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor alla riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<alessio> enzotib, "etc/default/grub"
<enzotib> tull, il sistema fa già del suo meglio per partire rapidamente, readahed, upstart, dash al posto di bash, non c'è granché che si possa fare, se tutto è a posto
<tull> ok
<enzotib> tull, per cui se davvero è più lento del dovuto, allora non è tutto a posto, e bisogna capire il problema
<tull> enzotib, già
<enzotib> alessio, e di plymouth non hai modificato niente?
<alessio> enzotib, http://www.jasonfweb.com/2010/05/12/impostare-la-risoluzione-della-schermata-plymouth-e-grub-su-lucid-lynx/
<alessio> enzotib, ti posto direttamente la guida così capisci cosa posso aver combinato :D
<tull> riavvio
<tull> ho tolot un po' di cose all'avvio
<enzotib> alessio, hai 10.04?
<enzotib> alessio, hai fatto tutto quello che dice lì?
<alessio> enzotib, ho la 12.04
<alessio> enzotib, e si ho fatto tutto
<enzotib> alessio, non so dirti, anche se mi rimane incomprensibile come si possa perdere tanto tempo per configurare una cosa come il boot che (per quanto mi riguarda) vedo solo pochi secondi al giorno
<tull> enzotib, ho contato: dopo la schermata iniziale di ubuntu ci mette almeno 25 secondi prima di arrivare alla schermata di login
<tull> c'è qualcosa che non va
<tull> anche togliendo bootchart e mettendo i driver nouveau
<enzotib> tull, io ti ho detto di provare una cosa
<tull> dove sono quiet e splash?
<tull> enzotib, mi hai detto: parti senza "quiet" e "splash" e vedi se c'è qualche servizio che si pianta
<enzotib> tull, alla schermata di grub, premi "e" sulla riga che ti interessa
<enzotib> tull, così puoi "temporaneamente" modificare la riga del kernel (quella che inizia con "linux") e cancellare quiet e splash
<enzotib> tull, cancella anche la riga che contiene "gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode"
<enzotib> tull, poi premi Ctrl-x e si avvia il sistema con quelle modifiche
<megatorp> salve..non riesco a far partire l'installazione di ubuntu....
<megatorp> mi compare schermo blu e si blocca
<megatorp> qualkuno mi potrebbe aiutare? grazie...
<tull> enzotib, se premo e non succede nulla...
<tull> enzotib, se premo "e" non succede nulla...
<tull> enzotib, e non c'è nessuna schermata di grub con ubuntu lucid
<tull> enzotib?
<virunga> Ciao, non riesco ad installare in alcun modo gwget. Ho controllato di avere i repository universe abilitati, ne da terminale ne da soft center lo posso installare
<virunga> non lo vedo
<virunga> idee, per favore?
<tull> con che comando lo installi?
<stefanauss_> non c'è più gwget nei repository
<virunga> stefanauss_: ah, ok
<tull> enzotib sei ancora qui?
<virunga> sto cercando un valido download manager che non sia jdownloader, avere dei suggerimenti?
<Carlin0> !info gwget
<ubot-it> Package gwget does not exist in precise
<Carlin0> virunga, installa multiget
<Carlin0> !info multiget
<ubot-it> multiget (source: multiget): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-3 (precise), package size 428 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<stefanauss_> virunga: ma con le stesse funzionalità di jdownloader?
<virunga> Carlin0: pensare che ho letto di gwget proprio sul sito ufficiale di ubuntu wiki
<naxil2> ciao
<naxil2> mi ripetete per favore il programma per vedere raitv?
<Carlin0> virunga, c'era nella 10.04 lo risordo .. forse hanno tolto quel pacchetto dai repo
<Carlin0> ricordo*
<virunga> stefanauss_: ciò che mi inporta è che abbia la possibilità di mettere in pausa i downalod e di riprenderli successivamente e che possa aggiungerli in massa, non uno alla volta
<stefanauss_> virunga: DownThemAll di firefox può fare al caso tuo?
<Carlin0> naxil2, usi firefox?
<virunga> stefanauss_: do un'occhiata
<virunga> grazie
<stefanauss_> ;)
<naxil2> si carlino
<naxil2> cmq virunga io ti consiglio JDOWNLOADER
<naxil2> ci puo salvare qualsiasi file non solo quelli degli host
<virunga> naxil2: grazie, ma ho specificato jd escluso :)
<naxil2> a scusa
<naxil2> anche io cercavo un downloader piu che altro che facesse lo split del file e la multiconnessione per accellerare lo scaricamento
<naxil2> ho preso kget. ma non e' che sia un granche
<virunga> Carlin0: hai mai usato multiget? Noto che ha un po' di brutte recensioni. Tu cosa ne pensi?
<stefanauss_> virunga: l'unica alternativa *anche* in termini di funzionalità a jdownloader che sia nativa è PyLoad http://pyload.org/
<stefanauss_> ma ci sono tanti Se e Ma
<stefanauss_> (ovviamente su Linux)
<virunga> stefanauss_: downloadthemall non lo trovo in ubuntu soft center
<stefanauss_> no virunga, è una estensione di firefox =)
<naxil2> ma downloadthemall e' un applicativo per firefox..
<Carlin0> virunga, io l'ho instyallato ma sinceramente lo uso poco
<naxil2> cmq mi dite della rai?
<virunga> Carlin0: ok grazie
<stefanauss_> per la rai io installo RaiSmth
<stefanauss_> sempre in firefox
<naxil2> carlino per esempio a me con il premium di RAPIDSHARE non mi prende il link diretto su KGET
<stefanauss_> non so effettivamente cosa ti serve, però
<Carlin0> naxil2, https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/
<aivici> ciao a tutti
<naxil2> si l'avevo trovato grazie
<naxil2> cmq nessuno sa c'e' un downloader che ha il multi connessione?
<aivici> ho problemi con skype....nn riesco a far andare audio e microfono...
<virunga> multiget m'ha impallato il sistema
<naxil2> scusa Carlin0 mi chiede di settare la path di mplayer o vlc.. ma ancora sinceramente non ho capito i programmi su che cartella vanno
<Carlin0> naxil2, meglio vlc
<virunga> non riesco a vedere nessuna finestra che non sia bianca con il simbolo di multiget in alto a sinistra
<naxil2> si ho capito
<naxil2> ma dove e' la path di vlc?
<Carlin0> naxil2, → whwreis vlc
<naxil2> e'?
<Carlin0> scusa .. dai al terminale → whereis vlc
<naxil2> /usr/bin/vlc
<naxil2> e' questo la path per l'eseguibile?
<naxil2> la bin?
<Carlin0> quasi tutti i programmi sono in /usr/bin
<naxil2> si
<naxil2> ok
<Carlin0> altri in /usr/sbin
<naxil2> ascolta ma per il discorso faad2?
<naxil2> cosa faccio perche io ho faad non faad2
<naxil2> cioe' posso installare faad non faad2
<Carlin0> installa faad
<Carlin0> a me va ...
<Carlin0> o al max aggiungi libfaad2
<Carlin0> !info libfaad2
<ubot-it> libfaad2 (source: faad2): freeware Advanced Audio Decoder - runtime files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-7 (precise), package size 172 kB, installed size 319 kB
<naxil2> io vedo le freccie con scritto relinker
<naxil2> ma non succede niente
<naxil2> Carlin0, mi dici le tue impostazioni? hai messo la cartella temp^?
<Carlin0> naxil2, controlla se hai installato questi 2 pacchetti browser-plugin-vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc le impostazioni ho lasciato tutto quello che era di default
<naxil2> ma in default c'e' mediaplayer..
<naxil2> ma non esistono pacchetti chiamati cosi browser-plugin-vlc
<tull> come si fa ad avere il menu grub all'avvio?
<tull> io non lo vedo neanche
<Carlin0> !info browser-plugin-vlc
<ubot-it> browser-plugin-vlc (source: npapi-vlc): multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1 (precise), package size 49 kB, installed size 183 kB
<Carlin0> naxil che cacchiarola dici :P
<Carlin0> tull, hai solo ubuntu su quel pc ?
<tull> Carlin0, si
<Carlin0> tull, allora per visualizzare il menù all'avvio tieni premuto shift
<tull> Carlin0, volevo modificare con grub delle opzioni di avvio del kernel
<tull> ok Carlin0
<tull> provo
<Carlin0> cosa volevi modificare tull ?
<naxil2> risolto
<naxil2> ho installato mplayer
<tull> Carlin0,  togliere le opzioni splash e quiet per vedere perchè è lento l'avvio
<naxil2> e ho messo la temp dir
<Carlin0> tull, modifica /etc/default/grub
<Carlin0> e dopo fai upgrade-grub
<tull> Carlin0, ma voglio farlo solo per un avvio
<Carlin0> ahhh , ok ....
<Carlin0> tieni premuto shift allora :)
<tull> ok grazie mille Carlin0  :)
<naxil2> ragazzi ho messo mplayer... pero non riesco ad aprirci i link come su vlc..
<naxil2> praticamente raismth carica un file temporaneo e poi lo apre..
<naxil2> ma se metto direttamente il link di un file non si apre.. non so perche
<naxil2> vedo solo tante scritte
<Carlin0> naxil2, tu non dai mai retta , l'altra volta ti dissi di evitare ppa e tu li hai aggiunti , ora ti ho detto di usare vlc e tu installi mplayer
<naxil2> ascolta ma se vlc non va
<naxil2> e poi non ho messo nessun ppa
<Carlin0> poi passa pure in chat perchè siamo offtopic
<naxil2> ok
<naxil2> !chat
<Carlin0> !chat | naxil2
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> naxil2: please see above
<tull> Carlin0, ho l'avvio lento quando compare lo sfondo su cui poi appare il menu di login
<tull> ci mette un sacco ad apparire il menu di login
<tull> ma anche togliendo le opzioni queit e splash nel momento clu compare comunque lo sfondo
<tull> Carlin0, secondo te come posso capire dove si pianat?
<Carlin0> tull, non saprei non sono ad alti livelli , puoi provare a installare bum e disabilitare qualche servizio all'avvio , magari può anche dipendere dal tuo hardware
<tull> pianta
<tull> è un problemna che c'è ultimamente
<Carlin0> tull, hai installato qualcosa in particolare?
<Carlin0> ultimamente ...
<tull> emacs?
<Carlin0> non so guarda rischi di dirti fesserie , passa di giorno quando c'è qualcuno + esperto di me
<Carlin0> :)
<Carlin0> riuschio*
<Carlin0> rischio*
<tull> ok grazie lo stesso
<Carlin0> di nulla
<frizzi> salve
<nannes> salve salvino frizzi
<frizzi> è da un po' che studio perl , conosco bene le basi , ma non ho trovato alcuna documentazione che spiegasse bene ,e non in modo complicato, la programmazione client-server e il networking
<nannes> frizzi: beh devi guardare la parte dei socket per il networking! ;)
<nannes> quanto al client/server dipende dal protocollo che vuoi usare
<nannes> in ogni caso, qui si può parlare solo di supporto ubuntu...
<nannes> !chat | frizzi
<ubot-it> frizzi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<frizzi> tcp ovviamente
<frizzi> ho provato
<frizzi> ops
<frizzi> :|
<frizzi> sorry
<nannes> -.- non parlo di protocolli di trasporto come tcp, parlo di protocolli applicativi -.-
<frizzi> lololololol
<frizzi> ahahahah
<nannes> che tonto...
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-13
<glpiana> ola
<Giusy> stupidamente ho eliminato la barra delle applicazioni che si trova in alto sullo schermo. si può ripristinare?
<glpiana> Giusy, parli di ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu?
<glpiana> quale delle tante?
<Giusy> ubuntu
<glpiana> Giusy, con che interfaccia?
<Giusy> non lo so
<glpiana> Giusy, descrivila
<Giusy> cosa intendi per interfaccia?
<glpiana> Giusy, ci sono diverse interfacce grafiche, quelle con cui ti viene visualizzato il desktop. hanno barre diverse e funzioni diverse. quale usi tu?
<Giusy> lasciamo perdere ..ti ringrazio lo stesso
<glpiana> -.-
<andylele> lol
<mac89> salve, chi mi da una mano?
<glpiana> !aiuto | mac89
<ubot-it> mac89: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mac89> scusate, posto direttamente il link cosi evito di intasare
<mac89> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=557227
<andylele> mac89, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide
<mac89> andylele, la mia scheda e un' Mobility Radeon HD 4650, non compare nella lista, devo provare comunque?
<andylele> forse ti servono i legacy
<andylele> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/13.4
<andylele> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx   anzi non forse
<mac89> andylele,il tempo di scaricarli e poi posto il risultato, una domanda perché nella sezione driver aggiuntivi non compare l'installazione come succedeva per ubuntu 12?
<andylele> non lo so, non ho ubuntu sotto mano
<romeopapa> buongiorno, dopo l'avanzamento di versione alla 13.04, mi son ritrovato con libre office in inglese; come si fa a istallare il pacchetto traduzione? grazie
<glpiana> romeopapa, prova a installare libreoffice-l10n-it
<Crasher> salve a tutti
<romeopapa> il pacchetto che è qui https://it.libreoffice.org/download/ come si istalla?
<glpiana> romeopapa, hai provato a fare quello che ti ho detto?
<romeopapa> glpiana, con apt-get? si, ma mi da operazione non valida...
<glpiana> romeopapa, fa vedere che errore ti da
<romeopapa> ~$ apt-get libreoffice-l10n-it E: Operazione libreoffice-l10n-it non valida
<andylele> :)
<romeopapa> glpiana, anche con sudo....
<glpiana> romeopapa, sudo apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-it
<romeopapa> che ho sbagliato?
<romeopapa> azzz...
<romeopapa> spe
<romeopapa> glpiana, strano...va
<romeopapa> :-)
<TaLaDo> uhm
<glpiana> romeopapa, strano?
<mac89> andylele, ho provato ad installare i driver ma ricevo gli errori riportati qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=557227&p=4386569#p4386569
<mac89> romeopapa, hai provato con il gestore lingue?
<romeopapa> glpiana, ho fatto, e riavviato libreoffice, ma è ancora in inglese
<romeopapa> mac89, si, ma non c'è prorpio l'italiano, per questo pensavo mancasse il pacchetto ...
<glpiana> romeopapa, in libreoffice, vai sugli strumenti, impostazioni, lingue e imposta italiano come predefinito
<andylele> mac89, hai letto la sezione " Before you start" ?
<andylele> ti manca linux-headers-generic e qualche altro pacchetto
<romeopapa> glpiana, non c'è..l'italiano! solo inglese!
<andylele> no spe
<glpiana> romeopapa, l'installazione del pacchetto di prima è andata a buon fine?
<romeopapa> glpiana, pare di si, vuoi la schermata
<glpiana> romeopapa, no, chiudi la sessione e rientra e vedi se hai ancora solo l'inglese
<mac89> romeopapa,hai provato qui http://www.libreoffice.org/DownloadRedirect.php?target=http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/4.0.3/deb/x86/LibreOffice_4.0.3_Linux_x86_deb_langpack_it.tar.gz
<romeopapa_> glpiana, tutto OK, c'è un problema di fondo...che IO sono un c.....one!!!
<glpiana> lol
<romeopapa_> ciao e grazie...
<andylele> mac89, boh non trovo il file cmq http://askubuntu.com/questions/285609/how-to-install-amd-ati-radeon-graphics-hd-6770m-on-ubuntu-13-04-64bit
<andylele> senza creare il .deb
<andylele> tanto lo puoi sempre disinstallare/aggiornare
<densing> ciao buongiorno, ho un nuovo pc  con installato windows 8, vorrei installate ubuntu, come faccio? grazie a tutti per l'aiuto...
<mac89> andylele, il mio inglese non'è dei più ferrati, dovrei eseguire l'install di "ia64-libs/linux-headers-generic/dkms" prima di eseguire il file run?
<ZlojCrash> sono non install ultimi versioni finche non passa come minimo mezzo anno
<andylele> mac89, si
<mac89> andylele, e se provassi con queste ppa https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<andylele> potersti prenderlo in considerazione
<ZlojCrash> uno momento
<andylele> vado
<FalcoilNero> ciao
<mac89> andylele, il pacchetto ia32-libs e per la versione 32 bit io ho una versione 64bit ho provato ha modificare scrivendo ia64-libs ma non esiste, provo con le ppa
<ZlojCrash> hai provato se NOMODESET=1 si fissa in grub?
<Fatherumsaanc> Buongiorno, posso fare una domanda?
<FalcoilNero> prego
<Fatherumsaanc> Grazie, ho istallato da poco ubuntu 12.04
<Fatherumsaanc> prima di farlo ho partizionato l'hard disk da 40 gb
<Fatherumsaanc> 10 gb  per /
<Fatherumsaanc> 1 gb per swap
<ZlojCrash> ho trovato in russo forum :
<ZlojCrash> Ctrl+Alt+F1, login, sudo killall gdm-binary, sudo gdm
<ZlojCrash>  per radeon e gnome
<Fatherumsaanc> 5 gb x /home, ma non sono riuscito a montarlo  su /home e alla fine l'ho montato sotto media
<Fatherumsaanc> i restanti gb partizione linux win montati sempre sotto media, ok fin qui?
<ZlojCrash> anke set in grub radeon.modeset=0
<Fatherumsaanc> provando ad utilizzare il programma di torrent, mi ha saturato i 10 gb di / anche se ho inserito il percorso /media/linux win per salvare i dati del torrent
<Fatherumsaanc> non capisco dove è l'errore
<FalcoilNero> le rispondo in privato
<ZlojCrash> Fatherumsaanc - perche tu partizione hard disk per tanto partizioni? ---- ho capito
<ZlojCrash> abbastanza 1 partizione per swap, 1 per /, 1 per media
<FalcoilNero> penso sia un multi so win/linux e non ha molto spazio
<FalcoilNero> però le informazioni forniceci non sono sufficienti a capire il perchè di tale operazione pertanto non posso avventarmi a dare risposte
<ZlojCrash> ma 40 gb adesso assai meno che necessario per torrents
<FalcoilNero> come ci si fornisce di una versione linux non cambia cosa o come lo si vuole usare direct/torrent/dvd/cd non cambia
<ZlojCrash> Scusi, ma devo lavore, ritornero dopo
<FalcoilNero> ci penserò io ad aiutarno np :-)
<FalcoilNero> aiutarlo (sorry)
<Fatherumsaanc> no, l'hard disk è da 40 gb, è su un vecchio portatile che volevo utilizzare per fare delle prove con ubuntu, ho diviso una parte di hard disk formattando linux win per scambiare dati con win 7 su un altro pc
<Fatherumsaanc> le info fornite sono complete?
<FalcoilNero> per scambiare dati via Network basta usare software come FTP o p2p rende la vita migliore io consiglio sempre una macchina solo linux e una win! le due partizioni sono un buon compromesso per chi ha una sola macchina! comunque tornando a noi! mi può dire i passaggi esatti della fase di partizione! mi viene un dubbio sulla procedura usata
<FalcoilNero> 1 per lo swap si ma non capisco il fatto di home
<Fatherumsaanc> in effetti ho usato gparted per partizionare ma non sono riuscito, da gparted, a fare il mount e quindi l'ho fatto dal pgr di manutenzione dischi (?) che mi ha permesso il mount ma senza permettermi di modificarlo
<Fatherumsaanc> se risolvessi ripartendo da zero lo faccio, mi impratichisco un pò...
<FalcoilNero> devono risultare 4 partizioni 1 (win) ntfs / 1 swap / una root (/) e infine 1 (home) come ha definito le ultime due? se cancella le partizioni linux (senza toccare la ntfs di win può ristallare il tutto con comodo
<FalcoilNero> però le do un consiglio nel definire lo spazio tra root e home consiglio un divisione a metà per permettere sia l'stallazione di programmi che il savataggio di dati personali o se no non si ha molto spazio
<Fatherumsaanc> la partizione win è formattata fat ed è montata /media/win linux (win linux è il nome della partizione) , la partizione root /, la partizione home è montata /media/home  (home è il nome della partizione)
<Fatherumsaanc> sulla partizione win attualmente non ci sono dati quindi potrei azzerare le partizioni e rifarle
<Fatherumsaanc> il mount di home non sono riscito a farlo correttamente perchè è sotto /media, forse è questo il problema?
<FalcoilNero> io consiglio sempre prima installare win (winzoz) crea sempre problem in seguito! poi installare linux sullo spazio rimanente
<FalcoilNero> non è rilevante basta ricordarselo non implica un vero proprio error ma un'allocazione diversa
<Fatherumsaanc> non istallo winzoz su questo portatile, ma solo ubuntu, la partizione di win quindi posso fare a meno?
<FalcoilNero> si
<Fatherumsaanc> l'allocazione diversa mi ha creato il problema di saturarmi / (root)?
<FalcoilNero> poi se installa un server samba può mettere una cartella visibile in rete su altri pc
<FalcoilNero> o usare un server ftp
<Fatherumsaanc> se voglio passare dati da ubuntu a win basta che uso una chiavetta usb allora? perchè successivamente pensavo di far dialogare i 2 pc per scambiare dati
<FalcoilNero> anche io ad esempio faccio dialogare con cartelle condivise e non trovo problem con vecchio pentium portatile e un 2 pc fissi (1 linux e 1 winzoz)
<ZlojCrash> ho ritornate per pochi minuti
<Fatherumsaanc> l'unica cosa che non ho capito è perchè mi si è saturato / (root) con i suoi 10 gb invece di utilizzare la partizione win linux
<ZlojCrash> il router di casa mia usare come router, torrent, samba, dlna e xbmc con grafica. hard usa 5.9 Gb per / con /home na sensa /media
<ZlojCrash> da 4 Gb memory usare swap non e necessario
<FalcoilNero> installando linux si dimentica che la parte destinata al S.O. e al softare è su root e qui devo dire abbiamo il problem di spazio! mentre media rimane a disposizione del materiale dell'utente!
<FalcoilNero> perciò consiglio di dividere bene le partizioni
<FalcoilNero> mi era catitato una volta di partizionare root 20gb e home 1 tb e dopo poco non potevo più installare nulla perchè saturo
<ZlojCrash> ma se memory meno 4 gb - swap uguale memory*2. Scusi - scrivi rapidamente che loggo :)
<FalcoilNero> sig. ZlojCrash non capisco la sua affermazione, non la seguo cosa vuole dire?
<ZlojCrash> guardi - pensi usare soltanto come router + torrent, o pensi dopo installare alti programmi?
<TaLaDo> ?
<ZlojCrash> se router + torrent - 10 gb per root, 30 gb per /media
<ZlojCrash> molto spacio si usa per mail - se si pensa usare come mail-server - e necessario dividere /var in separato partizione
<ZlojCrash> Scisi - so linux, ma male so lingua italiana
<FalcoilNero> np
<FalcoilNero> :-)
<ZlojCrash> ho partito per lavorare, ma tornero dopo
<FalcoilNero> ma è per studio non si può sapere in anticipo come verrà usato il pc pertanto non possiamo creare partizioni ben definite
<drox> Salvwe ragazzi ho un problema di concetto
<FalcoilNero> prego esponga il suo problem
<drox> devo instalalre su un portatile con su win kibuntu ho scaricato e fato il cd della alternate
<drox> ho fatto partire l'instalalzione e al momento della partizione trovo una partizione in fat32 da 10,5 GB e 2 da 154 GB
<Fatherumsaanc> FalcoilNero, scusa per finire come dovrei partizionare i 40 gb per non far saturare root
<drox> io da win però vedo solo le 2 da 154 GB
<dodo> oila
<drox> una delle due la prima nell'instalzzione di kubuntu la vedo segnalata con una B cosa vuon dire?
<drox> è quella con su win?
<FalcoilNero> Fatherrumsaanc vediamo se un vecchio trucco funziona usa una sola partizione root tanto home userà root non so se queste nuove versioni di ubunto lo permettono ma tentar non nuoce
<Fatherumsaanc> e se ne chiedesse almeno 2? 30gb x root e 10gb x il resto?
<FalcoilNero> drox se ho capito bene hai 3 partizioni una con win ntfs ma le altre 2 sono già formattate per win?
<Fatherumsaanc> e poi avendo 768 mega di ram un pò di swap non serve?
<drox> si si ho 3 partizioni una fat32 da 10,2 GB 2 in ntfs da 154 GB
<FalcoilNero> father meglio 50% dato che deve essere usato per studio esperimenti non si sà dove andrai
<drox> la cosa che non capisco sono quei 10,2 GB in fat da dove arrivano
<FalcoilNero> drox una la devi eliminare per far spazio a linux
<glpiana> io non eliminerei proprio nulla
<drox> si una delle due da 154 Gb è vuota
<drox> volevo usarla per linux
<glpiana> potrebbe essere una partizione di recovery ad esempio (parlo di quella piccola)
<drox> ma non so quale usare
<FalcoilNero> glpiana se è ntfs come ce l'installi se usi la procedura guidata lo elimina lui ed è perfettamente quello che ho detto
<drox> la lettera B che si trova accanto ad una delle 2 partizioni da 154 GB cosa sta a significare?
<glpiana> FalcoilNero, la procedura guidata non elimina nulla, ridimensiona eventualmente
<glpiana> drox, B starà per boot, forse
<drox> aaaaaaaaa possibile
<drox> non ci acvevo pensato
<Fatherumsaanc> ok, grazie provo
<glpiana> drox, in ogni caso, visto che hai dei dubbi sulle partizioni, prima di iniziare fatti un bel backup dei data, onde evitare di perdere qualcosa di importante
<drox> essendo in win la c: da 154 GB e la D154 GB possibile che sia la 2- e al 3-
<drox> glpiana: ehehe è ch eil pc non è mio e non sanno dove buttare i dati sono foto e filmati del lorto figlio
<glpiana> drox, allora backuppa e fai molta attenzione.
<drox> quindi teoricamente diciamo che se sulla 2^ partizione è segnalata con B (boot) quasi sicuramente è quella di sistema
<drox> ma non c'è più l aversione dell'instalazione grtafica usando l'interfaccia Gpart? ère cosi comoda
<FalcoilNero> allora entra in win assicurati che la partizione che vuoi usare sia vuota poi vai in strumenti di gestione computer di windows e ridimensiona (come dicono per me è meglio cancerlarla) e poi fai partire l'istallazione di linux
<drox> o è solo con la laive?
<drox> e non la alternaite?
<glpiana> drox, se da live apri un temrinale e scrivi: df           vedrai le percentuali di spazio occupato sulle partizioni e puoi farti un'idea più chiara
<drox> ditemi se posso fare anche così o vado da win e cancello la partizione che devo usare per linux così durante l'instalzione vedo lo spazioni non partizionato giusto?
<drox> FalcoilNero:
<drox> o uso una live di Gparted
<drox> non ci avevo neanche pensato
<drox> domani mi ci rimetto adesso devo rinchiudermi in fabbrica
<drox> :D
<drox> ragazzi grazie
<drox> per le delucidazioni
<MuSh> Qualcuno di voi se ne intende di SEO?
<FalcoAFK> guestione d'ottimizazione dei motori di ricerca web?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<FalcoilNero> buon giorno a lei
<MuSh> non esiste un driver per cups
<MuSh> per le Develop?
<jester-> MuSh: cups è pieno di drivers
<ZlojCrash> sono ritornato
<Gigino> Salve. A cosa è dovuto l'errore: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)", durante l'installazione di Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<glpiana> Gigino, a cosa è dovuto vai a saperlo. ti succede all'avvio del supporto di installazione?
<Shin3> salve
<ZlojCrash> salve e tu
<Simo_> buongiorno
<Max_> ciao
<LaxXo_> cristian_c_: i repository non vanno su kali :C
<LaxXo_> Buon giorno a tutti!
<cristian_c_> LaxXo_, succede
<cristian_c_> LaxXo_, ma sei nel canale sbagliato
<LaxXo_> eh sì non trovo mai l'altro
<LaxXo_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ZlojCrash> khm, per qualsiasi argomento non inerente ubuntu e linux - dove la gente si comunica?
<Lorenzo_> Ciao a tutti, avrei bisognio di un aiuto per installare un driver x la scheda grafica che supportoi la risoluzione 1368x768
<ZlojCrash> Che problema con istall driver_
<ZlojCrash> ?
<Lorenzo_> ho una scheda video ATI Radeon 9550, AMD nn fornisce + driver x linux (troppo vecchia)
<ZlojCrash> ooooooo, Ati di nuovo :)
<ZlojCrash> video nero?
<Lorenzo_> mmh... nn ho trovato niente che mi possa aiutare nella ricerca su google
<Lorenzo_> no  riesco a vedere 1024x 768
<Lorenzo_> due righe nere laterali
<Lorenzo_> vorrei installare un driver generico con cui vedere lo schermo intero
<Lorenzo_> ma nn so da che parte incominciare...
<ZlojCrash> uno momento
<Lorenzo_> ok grazie
<ZlojCrash> 1. Qual e il tuo sistema?
<ZlojCrash> kde, gnome_
<ZlojCrash> ?
<ZlojCrash> 2. Hai gia provato a installare il driver mediante il sistema?
<ZlojCrash> provi leggere questo - http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat92-inst.pdf
<ZlojCrash> •
<ZlojCrash> XFree86-Mesa-libGL
<ZlojCrash> •
<ZlojCrash> libstdc++
<ZlojCrash> •
<ZlojCrash> libgcc
<ZlojCrash> Scusi
<ZlojCrash> °The following packages must be installe
<ZlojCrash> d in order for the Catalyst™ Linux
<ZlojCrash> driver to install and work properly°
<akis24> ciao
<domi_> salve a tutti! sono in una situazione abbastanza da SOS. sono in tunisia col mio portatile e non riesco più ad aprire o aggiorarnare pacchetti di installazione tramite il gestore...
<cristian_c> domi_, la rete funziona?
<krabador> domi_, sei coperto opportunamente da connessione?
<domi_> si si...
<krabador> domi_, che ubuntu hai?
<domi_> mi dice che il sistema dei pacchetti è usato da un'altra applicazione...
<krabador> domi_, hai software center o synaptic aperti ?
<domi_> no no... il software center non lo uso... è chiuso...
<cristian_c> domi_, sudo apt-get update
<shantih19> ciao
<domi_> io avevo bisogno di installare un pacchetto di kino che su questo portatile non avevo...
<shantih19> cristian_c: finalmente scrivo da UBUNTU!!
<shantih19> solo che è il live cd
<krabador> domi_, allora, da terminale, prova a dare il comando che ti ha scritto cristian_c , e se da problemi, cambia il server dei repository digitando software-properties-gtk dal terminale
<krabador> ovviamente se ha la versione principale di ubuntu
<domi_> update il risultato infatti è qst: http://pastebin.com/xXy97i2U
<enzotib> può anche essere l'update-manager che fa i suoi controlli da cron
<krabador> domi_, ok, allora, dai il comando suggeritoti ,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<shantih19> qualcuno sa come si installa flash player
<enzotib> !flash | shantih19
<ubot-it> shantih19: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<krabador> domi_, poi ridai sudo apt-get update
<shantih19> provo il comando sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer ma dice che non c'è!!
<enzotib> shantih19: output esatto, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | shantih19
<ubot-it> shantih19: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> shantih19: e comunque devi prima fare un sudo apt-get update
<domi_> fatto!
<domi_> shukran...
<federico9> scusate ho un problema
<cristian_c> federico9, prima di tutto, accedi a ubuntu
<federico9> fatto
<cristian_c> federico9, poi apri un terminale e digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> federico9, poi copia il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | federico9
<ubot-it> federico9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> enzotib, a proposito, io ne approfitto sempre
<cristian_c> :D
<federico9> come faccio ad aprire un terminale
<enzotib> cristian_c: ci metterei anche -short
<URUS> federico9: ctrl + alt +canc
<enzotib> URUS: ?
<cristian_c> enzotib, ho fatto l'accesso come sessione ospite, ma i tasti continuano ad avere lo stesso comportamente che con il mio utente
<cristian_c> enzotib, beh, è solo l'output delle schede di rete
<URUS> azz no canc t
<URUS> ahahha
<enzotib> cristian_c: quindi è un problema di sistema
<URUS>  ctrl + alt + t per aprire il terminal
<cristian_c> URUS, questo è il canale di supporto, non degli scherzi :P
<cristian_c> enzotib, può essere
<URUS> e dai son penna sveglio aahhah
<federico9> asp ci provo
<federico9> poi che ci concludo
<URUS> posta il risultato come  ha detto cristian
<cristian_c> !paste | federico9
<ubot-it> federico9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<federico9> ok
<URUS> questo è andato via  -.-
<cristian_c> lol
<URUS> pong
<federico9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661549/
<cristian_c> !broadcom | federico9
<ubot-it> federico9: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> lol
<Devi> I have issues with the new ubuntu 13.04
<enzotib> !english | Devi
<ubot-it> Devi: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Devi> ho problemi con ubuntu 13.04! il download del plugin flashplayer si blocca
<enzotib> Devi: download? intendi il pacchetto flashplugin-installer?
<Devi> enzotib: Sì! mi compare il messaggio
<Devi> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Devi> scusa
<Devi> flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.280.orig.tar.gz
<enzotib> Devi: metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Devi
<ubot-it> Devi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Devi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661611/
<enzotib> Devi: non solo quella riga, tutto l'output, dal comando in poi
<Devi> il processo era partito in automatico. Riavvio, ridò il comando e posto
<raffaele111> ciao   cristian , non sono riuscito ad installare festival
<Devi> Ho riavviato, rieseguito il comando e magicamegrazio per l'attenzione!nte il plugin ha preso a funzionare. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661657/  vi rin
<cristian_c> raffaele111, hai fatto come ti avevo suggerito?
<Devi> rigrazio per l'attenzione!
<raffaele111> si
<raffaele111> mi hanno parlato di pico
<raffaele111> ho letto la guida di wiki francese , anche in questo caso non riesco ad importarlo nelle preferenze di orca
<raffaele111> non c'è uno script per facilitare il  l'installazione ?
<cristian_c> raffaele111, cioè, tu non lo vedevi in orca?
<cristian_c> raffaele111, sei andato nelle preferenze?
<raffaele111> si ,  insert barra spaz scheda voci
<cristian_c> raffaele111, a me risulta un po' diverso
<cristian_c> raffaele111, scheda Speech , giusto?
<raffaele111> parli delle preferenze ?
<cristian_c> raffaele111, sì
<cristian_c> raffaele111, e poi cos'hai fatto?
<raffaele111> nelle varie caselle ho cercato la configurazione che mi hai suggerito
<raffaele111> ma di festival niente
<raffaele111> posso postare il link francese ? dicono che è superiore a festival
<cristian_c> raffaele111, e come hai cambiato Speech System ?
<raffaele111> di speech sis nessuna traccia
<cristian_c> raffaele111, quindi non hai seguito le mie indicazioni?
<raffaele111> cioè nella casella combinata non è presente gnome . . . ora non mi ricordo bene
<cristian_c> raffaele111, in quale scheda sei?
<raffaele111> nella scheda speech
<cristian_c> raffaele111, dammi dettagli di quella scheda o fammi uno screenshot
<cristian_c> oppure cerco io
<cristian_c> raffaele111, trovato
<cristian_c> raffaele111, a me risulta esserci
<cristian_c> raffaele111, subito sotto Enable speech
<Riccardo> Ciao
<raffaele111> ora sono con windows , vado all'altro pc e ti dico dettagliatamente
<Riccardo> Devo farvi una domanda, se io ho un PC vecchio con montato XP e voglio montarci sopra l'ultima versione (mi pare 13.0.4) di ubuntu, basta che lo monto su disco e quando si accende gli dico di far partire l'OS da disco?
<Riccardo> (per poi installarlo)
<cristian_c> raffaele111, ok
<Riccardo> Quindi ci potrebbe stare?
<Riccardo> Perché ho appena finito il download e lo sto per montare
<raffaele111> nella prima casella ( voice tyope sett , 4 poz : sistema , lettere miuscole , collegamento  ipertestuale , predefinita
<raffaele111> voice type sett : predefinita , lettere maiuscole , collegamento   ipertestuale , sistema
<vivereaccanto> Buona Sera. Ho aggiornato un PC di un amico alla 13.04. Funziona bene ma appena cerco di lanciare per qualunque motivo System Software Center si pianta.
<vivereaccanto> C'è modo di corregere il difetto senza reinstallare il tutto?
<raffaele111> cristian ?
<cristian_c> raffaele111, Voice settings, intendi?
<raffaele111> si
<raffaele111> quelle sono le opzioni
<cristian_c> raffaele111, però non mi interessa quel menù
<raffaele111> non so se sono etichette che legge orca . . . ma sono le opzioni proposte
<cristian_c> vivereaccanto, il pc è vecchio?
<cristian_c> raffaele111, sì, ma oltre a quel menù ce ne sono degli altri
<raffaele111> dimmi quale
<vivereaccanto> ha qualche anno (3/4)
<raffaele111> ok
<eevan> come mai quando install i driver closed source per ati, sparisce il supporto alle opengl??
<raffaele111> secondo menù speech dispatcher , una sola opzione " voce "
<vivereaccanto> cristian_c: ha 3/4 anni
<eevan> praticamente sparisce unity ed i bordi finestra
<cristian_c> raffaele111, poi?
<cristian_c> eevan, dipende dal driver
<eevan> eh..
<cristian_c> vivereaccanto, quanta ram ha?
<eevan> io lo installo dal tool dei driver di ubbuntuh
<raffaele111> 3 menù sintesi  vocale : tummy ,  espeak , sistema
<raffaele111> 4 persona , ci sono tutte le lingue
<vivereaccanto> cristian_c: in questo momento nn sono sul suo PC e nn ho questo dato. Se è molto importante il dato mi collego in TV e poi te lo dico. 12.10 funzionava benissimo
<cristian_c> raffaele111, ok
<cristian_c> raffaele111, in Voice settings cos'hai scelto?
<cristian_c> vivereaccanto, magari controlla il monitor di sistema per vedere se si intasa la cpu o la ram
<raffaele111> ho provato con predefinita , e  sistema
<akis24> Il possibile lo facciamo..l'impossibile ci proviamo..per i miracoli ci stiamo ancora attrezzando :)
<cristian_c> raffaele111, e adesso?
<vivereaccanto> cristian_c: mi collego in TV = mi collego da remoto
<cristian_c> ok
<vivereaccanto> cristian_c: ringrazio dell'aiuto mi scollego e mi ricollego appenaho tutti i dati
<raffaele111>  provato le altre 2 non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> raffaele111, ma quale usi adesso?
<raffaele111> sono con windows jaws 14.0 , mi piacerebbe passare ad ubuntu ma . . .
<cristian_c> raffaele111, parlo dell'opzione
<raffaele111> ho scaricato edubuntu 12.04.2 , creato pendriver avviabile , ma non parte , come si installa quest'ultimo ?
<cristian_c> raffaele111, guarda, se non mi credi: http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E23824_01/html/E24675/figures/speech_tab.png
<cristian_c> raffaele111, questa immagine mostra la finestra delle opzioni come dev'essere impostata
<cristian_c> raffaele111, per quanto riguarda edubuntu, devi controllare alcune cose
<eevan> cristian_c: dicevamo?
<cristian_c> raffaele111, ma scusa, su cosa hai installato orca
<cristian_c> eevan, i driver video
<eevan> ecco.. ho provato anche swicheroo ma non swicha una sega
<raffaele111> cristian  chiaro che ti credo , anzi gentilissimo nel dedicarmi tanto tempo
<cristian_c> eevan, ah, hai ibrida?
<raffaele111> ti posto il  link wiki francese
<cristian_c> raffaele111, ok
<cristian_c> raffaele111, ma alla fine la questione di festival è semplice
<eevan> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> raffaele111, è scritto qui come fare: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11448/festival-on-orca
<cristian_c> raffaele111, segnati il link e magari domanda aiuto a qualcuno su come applicare, se hai difficoltà
<raffaele111> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/orca#utilisation_de_svox_pico_avec_orca
<cristian_c_> eccomi qua
<cristian_c_> eevan, lspci -k
<cristian_c_> eevan, hai scaricato driver da sito amd?
<eevan> cristian_c_: no
<cristian_c_> eevan, hai aggiunto ppa?
<raffaele111> ho installato come dice la guida , ma  nella cartella speech.dispatcher non trovo la riga da sostituire
<eevan> cristian_c_: ho appena reinstallato
<cristian_c_> raffaele111, To all appearances, you should have the applications needed for festival to work with orca. Have you gone into Orca Preferences, Speech tab and changed the "Speech System" to 'GNOME Speech Services'? After that, you can change the "Speech synthesizer" to Festival.
<eevan> perche avevo provato ad installare i closed col tool di ubuntu
<raffaele111> ho ascoltato la sintesi da android ed è buonina
<cristian_c_> eevan, lspci -k
<eevan> cristian_c_: VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Park [Mobility Radeon HD 5430/5450/5470]
<cristian_c_> !paste | eevan
<ubot-it> eevan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<raffaele111> hai letto il wiki fr ?
<eevan> cristian_c_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661858/
<cristian_c_> raffaele111, il canale mi ha disconnesso, suppongo non mi sia arrivato alcun link
<cristian_c_> eevan, azz, hai due schede attive, chissà che surriscaldamento
<cristian_c_> eevan, hai visto le guide sul wiki?
<eevan> come due attive
<eevan> haha
<eevan> ecco perche..
<cristian_c_> eevan, esatto, succhiano energia a menaett
<cristian_c_> *manetta
<eevan> stemmerdeh
<eevan> no..io volgio solo la ati attiva
<eevan> voglio*
<cristian_c_> eevan, sì la graifca doppia fa schifo
<cristian_c_> eevan, hai seguito le guide sul wiki?
<raffaele111> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/orca#utilisation_de_svox_pico_avec_orca
<eevan> si ma non funziona
<cristian_c_> raffaele111, ora vedo
<cristian_c_> eevan, quale hai seguito?
<eevan> cristian_c_: quella del wiki sulle ati
<eevan> cristian_c_: ma per caso sai se sto usando la intel o la radeon?
<cristian_c_> eevan, le stai usando tutte e due
<eevan> ma...
<cristian_c_> eevan, e invece dovevi leggere quella che ti indico ora
<eevan> ok
<eevan> uso due schede grafiche nonostante tutto i giochi vanno a scatti hahaha
<eevan> lol
<raffaele111> potresti postarmi qualche info su edubuntu , ora devo andare le leggerò dopo
<eevan> cristian_c_: ci sei?
<cristian_c_> eevan, sì
<cristian_c_> eevan, un secondo che la trovo
<eevan> ah ok scusa avevo letto messaggi che eri uscito
<cristian_c_> eevan, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Vga_switcheroo
<cristian_c_> eevan, Questo metodo non è supportato da tutte le macchine e funziona solo se si utilizzano driver open source (Nouveau, Radeon) .
<eevan> è la guida che ho seguito.
<eevan> che non switcha
<cristian_c_> eevan, con quali driver?
<cristian_c_> eevan, c'è anche una guio
<cristian_c_> *gui
<eevan> si ho provato lo script
<eevan> ma non va.
<eevan> almeno credo..
<eevan> dando il comando switch non succede niente
<eevan> immagino dovrebbe traballare un po lo schermo o cose cosi0
<cristian_c_> eevan, io parlavo di gui, non di script
<cristian_c_> eevan, più che altri ti conviene digitare lspci -k per capire se ha fatto
<cristian_c_> eevan, grep -i switcheroo /boot/config-*
<cristian_c_> che ti dice?
<cristian_c_> raffaele111, il link non carica
<cristian_c_> raffaele111, il browser dice che non esiste
<cristian_c_> la pagina
<eev_> eccomi sono eevan
<eev_> cristian_c_, dicevi qualcosa?
<cristian_c_> lol
<cristian_c_> eev_, leggi sopra
<eev_> eh è saltata la connessione
<eev_> non posso leggere sopra
<cristian_c_> 19:29:04 <cristian_c_> eevan, grep -i switcheroo /boot/config-*
<eev_> cristian_c_,  CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y
<cristian_c_> eev_, e ci si è messo pure un netsplit
<eev_> :)
<eev_> cristian_c_, che devo fare?
<cristian_c_> eev_, riprova: ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<eev_> cristian_c_, eev@eev:~$ sudo ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<eev_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 mag 13 19:35 /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<eev_> cristian_c_, se do i comandi del wiki mi dice che non ho i permessi
<eev_> cristian_c_, anche con sudo
<cristian_c_> eev_, allora funza
<cristian_c_> lo switch c'è
<eev_> eh...
<eev_> ma allora perche le uso tutte e due
<cristian_c_> eev_, sì
<cristian_c_> Una volta accertato che vga_switcheroo sia disponibile, è possibile utilizzare queste opzioni per cambiare GPU:
<eev_> cristian_c_, gia provato ma mi dice permesso negato anche con sudo
<cristian_c_> eev_, prova con sudo si
<cristian_c_> eev_, prova con sudo su
<cristian_c_> per uscire: exit
<eev_> il comando non da errori ma non succede niente
<eev_> cristian_c_,
<cristian_c_> eev_, lspci -k
<cristian_c_> eev_, ma hai provato la gui?
<eev_> no..quale gui?
<eev_> quella che mi fa fare il wiki con quello script bash?
<cristian_c_> eev_, lo script non fa la gui
<cristian_c_> -,-
<eev_> ma quale gui allora??
<eev_> comunque cristian_c_  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661941/
<cristian_c_> eev_, lo script è lo script
<cristian_c_> eev_, ne avevo vista una
<cristian_c_> eev_, ma dato che non è nei repo ufficiali, non ne posso parlare qui
<eev_> e allor aparlamene di la
<cristian_c_> eev_, sono ancora entrambe attive
<cristian_c_> non l'hai usato ben
<cristian_c_> *bene
<eev_> ma non capisco..
<Emanuele_Deriu> sera avrrei un problema con xubuntu 13.04 non mi riconosce chromium come browser predefinito
<Serpico> Ciao
<vlt> Ciao
<it-39> sera
<eev> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<eev> riavviando con la mia radeon hd lo schermo è nero.. c'e' qualche modo per ovviare al problema oppure devo andare a menare il signor ATI?
<Ab3L> raga, ho un problema di notazione in thunderbird. se metto "Visualizza--> Cartelle --> Unificate", mi viene detto che in Inbox ci stanno due messaggi da leggere. Però sono tutti letti. Penso che il contatore dei messaggi abbia tiltato l'altro giorno quando ne ho cancellati due in via direttissima, senza lasciare il tempo a thunderbird di accorgersi che erano stati aperti (in effetti non li ho
<Ab3L> aperti). però ora mi mette sempre che ho due messaggi da leggere.
<Ab3L> sapete se e come posso risolvere?
<Ab3L> penso che thunderbird mi stia spiando. sono due giorni che mi mostra quel 2.
<Ab3L> ora, appena ho mandato il messaggio, il 2 è diventato 1
<Ab3L> ed ora anche l'1 è sparito
<Ab3L> tutto risolto (ma non so come). mistero.
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-14
<pdor> ciao so che non e' il posto giusto ma qui e' l'unico posto dove risponde qualcuno, non riesco a fare andare wicd con backtrack 5/3 ho gia provato tutto abbiate pieta
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<pippuccio76> Ciao mi sto portando avanti con un problema alla stampante per problemi al cups , praticamente ora quando avvio devo fare il restart altrimenti la stampante non viene vista dal sistema,.Soluzioni?
<IraDivina> eh?
<IraDivina> a chi devi fare il restart?
<andylele> pippuccio76, ma cups parte all'avvio ?
<andylele> IraDivina, il restart di cups immagino :)
<IraDivina> boh potrebbe mettere il comando all'avvio del pc
<darshan_> 'sera
<IraDivina> giorno
<Ahasvero> ho un problema con gnome su ubuntu
<Ahasvero> in particolare col nautilus, non riesco a tornare indietro di cartella con backspace
<Ahasvero> dove si trovano questi settaggi?
<Ahasvero> poi un altra cosa... qualcuno è riuscito per caso a far funzionare DartEditor su ubuntu a 64bit?
<pippuccio76> Scusate non so se parte allì'avvio come parto?
<andylele> pippuccio76, puoi installare rcconf e lanciarlo con sudo. Se cups e' spuntato parte se no lo spunti tu e parte
<pippuccio76> ma perchè non parte in automatico , da quando ho aggiornato (lubuntu 13.04) è apparso questo problema.....mi sa che alla prossima reinstallazione passo ad una rolling
<Guest14546> formatare una partizone con gparted, basta fare elemina nella partizione che voglio eliminare o devo formattarla
<Guest14546> set /nick davide
<Guest14546> scusatre volevo dire elimare una partizone, o formattarla
<glpiana> Guest14546, se devi eliminarla la elimini. una volta eliminata, non puoi formattarla, non esiste più
<glpiana> andrebbe prima ricreata e poi formattata
<Guest14546> ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<DoctorD90> ciao raga, na domanda! vorrei fare una live customizata di lubuntu, cosa suggerite?
<busy87> DoctorD90 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<DoctorD90> thx
<DoctorD90> busy87, io ho provato l'ubuntu tool kit, ma una volta scaricato dal lubuntu center, apre solo una lxterm e si ferma
<DoctorD90> e non fa altro...
<DoctorD90> (ed onestamente preferirei un processo automatizzato...)
<busy87> DoctorD90 segui quella guida
<DoctorD90> ah ok
<DoctorD90> quindi tutto il percorso T_T
<DoctorD90> ok thx!
<DoctorD90> allora meto a scaricare da qui la live...
<pdor> ciao so che non e' il posto giusto ma e' l'unico dove rispondono, non riesco a fare andare widc in bactrack 5r3 64bit e nemmeno 5.1 a 32...ho gia' provato tutto potete darmi una mano?
<pdor> wicd
<DoctorD90> pdor,
<DoctorD90> vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<pdor> ok
<DoctorD90> o chat-it
<DoctorD90> ora nn ricordo
<DoctorD90> !chat pdor
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat pdor'
<DoctorD90> ugm
<DoctorD90> pdor #ubuntu-it-chat
<DoctorD90> :)
<pdor> grazie:)
<akhilleus> salve oltre uname -r c'è un modo per conoscere i dettagli del kernel?
<Emanuele_Deriu> salve, come si imposta chromium come browser preferito?
<cri> vi ho traditi so passato a manjaro XD
<umbriagon> manji ?
<cri> si
<umbriagon> c'e' chi di sport cambia distro ogni 10 gg
<alessandra_> #ubuntu
<alessandra_> salve ho un problema con l'audio
<URUS> alessandra_: cosa non ti sento ?!!!
<URUS> ahhah
<alessandra_> output dummy
<URUS> alessandra_: di pure qualcuno ti aiutera
<alessandra_> dopo un aggiornamneto output dummy è cio che dice riguardo la scheda audio
<alessandra_> ho seguito guide online ma per esempio la cartella asound neanche esiste
<jester-> alessandra_: distro?
<alessandra_> ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> alessandra_: prova a partire col penultimo kernel
<alessandra_> è dal kernel tipo 29 che ha perso l'audio
<jester-> parti col precedente
<alessandra_> come faccio a ricaricarlo? penso ci sia solo l'ultimo
<jester-> se non hai disinstallato ci sono tutti
<filippo> sera a tutti, non riesco a far partire vlc http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665297/
<jester-> al menu vai in opzioni avanzate
<alessandra_> esatto l'ho fatto piu volte ormai
<alessandra_> cioe formattato
<jester-> alessandra_: prova un paio di kenrel precedenti se nel frattemèo non hai segato qualche file di sistema
<jester-> filippo:  installato da apt?
<filippo> si jester- a segiuto della procedura per utilizzare api.php
<jester-> filippo:  reinstallalo e cancella la relativa cartella nascosta nella home
<filippo> non serve se ho dato anche --purge, vero jester- ?
<jester-> filippo:  reinstallalo e cancella la relativa cartella nascosta nella home
<jester-> o nella home o dentro a .config
<filippo> jester-,  per errore ho dato anche il comando di aggiornamento e si è arenato nello scaricare flash, che palle!
<Drizamanuber> 'sera a tutti, ho un joypad  della thrustmaster, modello dual analog 3, come faccio a farlo riconoscere a ubuntu?
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> where are links for lubuntu and xubuntu on ubuntu.com?
<jk^> :\
<jester-> !english | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<jk^> ops scusate
<jk^> sono italiano
<jk^> pensavo di essere su quella internazionale :)
<jk^> non riesco a virtualizzare ubuntu xkè richiede il pae e la mia cpu non ce l'ha
<jk^> così volevo provare lubuntu o xbuntu ma sul sito ubuntu.com non trovo i link
<jester-> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<jester-> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<jester-> no pae non verai 4 gb di ram con la 32 bit
<jester-> vedrai*
<jk^> ehm non ho capito jester :(
<jk^> io ci metto 512 mb di ram
<jk^> nella macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> jk^, quanta ram hai?
<jk^> 2 gb
<jk^> cristian_c
<cristian_c> jk^, uhm, il pae non ti serve, mi pare
<cristian_c> no, non ti serve su sistema a 32 bit
<jk^> non mi serve, x quale os?
<cristian_c> jk^, sempre *buntu
<jk^> no
<jk^> ubuntu non va
<jk^> quando provai a virtualizzare il 12.10
<jk^> quindi suppongo non vada manca la versione più recente
<cristian_c> jk^, asp
<jk^> speravo in lubuntu, kubuntu o xubuntu che dovrebbero essere più leggeri
<cristian_c> jk^, io ho installato la 12.04 e 12.10 su pc con meno di 4 giga
<cristian_c> nessun problema
<cristian_c> tutti a 32 bit
<jk^> il problema non sono i gb di ram
<jk^> è il pae che la mia cpu non ha
<cristian_c> e sì
<jk^> infatti la macchina virtuale l'errore pae mi da
<cristian_c> jk^, il pae riguarda pc con ram con 4 giga o più
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ha senso
<jk^> boh
<jk^> fatto sta che il mio non ce l'ha sto pae
<jk^> e non posso virtualizzare ubuntu
<jk^> devo provare se riesco con kubuntu, lubuntu o xubuntu sperando che non richiedano sto pae
<cristian_c> 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> jk^, il mio kernel è non pae
<jk^> ma è la cpu che deve avere sto pae non il kernel
<cristian_c> jk^, ho la soluzione
<jk^> cristian_c
<jk^> c 6?
<cristian_c> jk^, sì
<jk^> [21:47] <cristian_c> jk^, ho la soluzione
<jk^> ql sarebbe?
<eugenio> buonasera, nessuno ha problemi con scheda wifi e 13.04?
<eugenio> navigo ad una lentezza esasperante
<cristian_c> !minimale | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<jk^> è minimale xkè installa solo alcuni pacchetti e gli altri li puoi scaricare successivamenete tramite internet
<jk^> ma il punto è se richiede il pae
<jk^> :\
<jk^> cmq proviamo :|
<cristian_c> jk^, fai tutto quello che ti chiede fino alla selezione del kernel
<jk^> e poi?
<jk^> cristian_c
<cristian_c> jk^, devi selezionare linux-generic
<jk^> ok ci provo
<jk^> quest'opzione sulla versione integrale non c'è modo di attivarla?
<jk^> disattivando la richiesta del pae (che io non ho su questa cpu)?
<cristian_c> jk^, e poi vai avanti fino in fondo
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> jk^, dovresti puntare su lubuntu per non avefe problemi di pae
<cristian_c> *avere
<jk^> domani ci provo grazie... :)
<jk^> ok
<jk^> ciao
<cristian_c> prego
<Cri> .
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-15
<glpiana> ola
<jk^> hi gl
<glpiana> ciao jk^
<jk^> glpiana?
<jk^> su ubuntu c'è un programma x convertire i file audio?
<glpiana> jk^, sì, diversi. soundconverter per esempio
<jk^> il più "diffuso" (migliore)
<jk^> ?
<glpiana> jk^, si basano tutti sulle stesse librerie, per cui uno vale l'altro
<jk^> vabbè ma sto soundconverter è quello già presente in ubuntu o va scaricato?
<jk^> glpiana
<glpiana> jk^, è presente in software center
<jk^> quello predefinito invece qual è?
<glpiana> jk^, preinstallato intendi? non so se ce ne sono preinstallati
<jk^> ok
<jk^> grz :)
<glpiana> di sicuro non sono preinstallate le librerie necessarie, ad esempio, per convertire in mp3
<akis24> giorno
<jk^> hi akis24
<akis24> ohi jk^
<Gio> Ciao! Ho estremamente bisogno di aiuto!!
<akis24> !aiuto | Gio
<ubot-it> Gio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Gio> Ho creato un nuovo utente con permessi di admin (sul mio Ubuntu 10.02), poi ho cancellato l'utente iniziale che non mi serviva più, adesso non si avvia più!
<James_James> salve a tutti,ho l ennesimo problema con i driver dell Nvidia e non so come risolvere..
<jester-> !dettagli | James_James
<ubot-it> James_James: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<James_James> ho reinstallato tutto e letto un bel pò di roba dal forum e da internet.. nulla... appena modifico qualcosa,impazzisce tutto quanto.. XD
<akis24> Gio: che intendi per " non si avvia piu' " ? specifica meglio ... non riesci a accedere, non accetta la password ? ecc ecc
<mac89> Gio, prova ad entrare in modalità provvisoria poi vai nella shell e crei un nuovo utente seguendo questi comandi http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=82529
<James_James> ok ok :) sorry
<jester-> James_James: che scheda, quale driver e come lo hai installato
<James_James> allora.. per adesso va tutto bene  eh.. sono con una nuova installazione di ubuntu 13.04 e con una sceda video gt 216 (geforce 220) nouveau cone driver alternativo.
<enzotib> mac89, ma che linki un thread qualunque del forum? con quello che c'è scritto lì l'utente sarà non privilegiato
<jk^> come posso eludere l'errore nella vm che dice "Il kernel richiede il PAE, la tua cpu non ce l'ha"
<jk^> =?
<James_James> succede che appena avvio solid works dopo averlo installato con wine,il video impazzisce... cambia la risoluzione in automatico,inizia ad andare in flashback ed al riavvio del SO,mi sparisce sia la barra che la dash..
<jester-> James_James: ho una gt220 e va benissimo col driver current installato da driver aggiuntivi
<James_James> rimango solo con le icone "se presenti" deskstop
<jester-> James_James: se qualcosa non va con wine non è problema di driver ma di compatibilità non 100% del programma con wine
<James_James> i driver li ha installati il SO..
<James_James> quindi consigli di tenere questo?
<jester-> James_James: nouveau è driver open
<James_James> o di cambiarlo?
<enzotib> jk^, grep -o pae /proc/cpuinfo | sort -u
<jk^> :-o
<jk^> entotib dove lo devo scrivere?
<jester-> e non 100% performante, ideale il non open current o current-update
<Gio> In fase di avvio quando dovrebbe entrarmi sul desktop, si blocca e mi dice che non trova la cartella home/marco (che è l'utente che ho cancelato. Non c'è un modo per avviare il computer con un'altro utente?
<enzotib> jk^, in un terminale dell'host
<jk^> Start->Esegui?
<jk^> :-o
<enzotib> Gio, come hai cancellato il vecchio utente?
<James_James> ok.. ti ringrazio jester- ,il punto è che se non riesco a far andare questo programma su linux,dovrò per forza fare un dual boot con 7....
<enzotib> jk^, ma che fai, trolli?
<mac89> enzotib, volevo vedere se creando un'altro utente anche senza privilegi, avrebbe avuto problemi di accesso
<James_James> e questa cosa non mi va proprio.. se posso  non utilizzare + windozzo è meglio..
<Gio> Enzotib, SI!
<jk^> trollo? che vor dì?
<enzotib> jk^, sei in windows?
<enzotib> Gio, sì cosa?
<jester-> James_James: programmi winz usali in winz che puoi installare in vmwareplayer o virtualbox virtuale dentro a linux
<enzotib> mac89, meglio dare il comando, se lo conosci, che linkare un thread dubbio
<Gio> Ho cancellato l'utente primario perchè avevo creato un'altro utente con permessi di admin
<mac89> enzotib, ok
<enzotib> Gio, COME hai cancellato il vecchio utente?
<James_James> jester-:  ho già fatto anche questo.. stessa roba anche col virtualbox.. e rallaneta un casino...
<jester-> James_James: serve ram e cpu non scarsa
<James_James> a parte qualche gioco da rispolverare,che mi frega relativamente poco.. solid works lo uso per lavoro.. nonmi da nessun problema con windows.. qui mi blocca il video :P
<James_James> lo so,lo so.. cazz windozz!
<Gio> Enzotib, ho dato il mio pc a mio padre, gli ho creato un nuovo utente con permessi di admin, gli ho installato tutto quello che gli serviva e poi ho cancellato il mio vecchio utente che non serviva più, ma adesso non si avvia più!
<jk^> sì enzotib, sono in win
<jester-> James_James: wine, come linux,  è alternativa non sostitivo
<jk^> perciò ho detto che sto virtualizzando con virtualbox
<jester-> sostitutivo*
<enzotib> Gio, ma allora non capisci? ti sto chiedendo in che cavolo di modo hai cancellato il vecchio utente!
<jk^> ma nelle opzione il checkbox x modificare il pae è opaco... non è modificabile enzotib
<enzotib> Gio, non te lo chiederò un'altra volta
<James_James> se provo a reinstallare wine con il relativo SW,c è da impostare qualcosa a livello di driver anche lì??
<James_James> o prende tutto dal SO??
<enzotib> jk^, che pc hai, è vecchio?
<James_James> intanto reinstallo wine..
<jk^> abbastanza
<jk^> più di 5 anni
<Mik_> Grande problema stamane
<Mik_> (Buongiorno a tutti)
<enzotib> jk^, e che sistema stai cercando di installare nella VM?
<jk^> buondì mik
<enzotib> !chiedi | Mik_
<ubot-it> Mik_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Gio> Enzotib, ah scusa, da gestione utenti, ho fatto elimina utente mentre ero dentro come utente GIO (nuovo utente creato in precedenza)
<jk^> ubuntu 13.04 ma ho provato anche con tutte le derivate, e anche con la minimale, non va nessuno
<Alfasus> glpiana, ci siamo sentiti venerdì o sabato per un problema di configurazione. Ci siamo lasciati che avrei "purgare" una serie di programmi. Cosa che ho fatto e l'operazione è riuscita; ma quando vado a reinstallare i programmi purgati il problema si ripresenta. Ho notato che fra i messaggi che ricevo ci sono riferimenti a file  il cui file name nomina date di backup. Questi file forse possono suggerire la via per la
<Alfasus> risoluzione del problema. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5648196/
<jk^> mentre 11.10 va enzotib
<OverMe> Gio, avevi abilitato il login automatico?
<jk^> ma è vecchio volevo provare l'ultimo
<Mik_> ho aggiornato su un portatile di un amica l'ultima versione, mi pare 12.04 e si ferma sulla schermata di avviamento con i cinque pallini sotto la scritta "Ubuntu" che girano
<enzotib> jk^, mi sa che non puoi
<jk^> :(
<Gio> OverMe, si era abilitato
<jk^> nel bios del mio computer non si può fare nulla?
<enzotib> jk^, a meno installare 11.10 e poi provare a fare gli avanzamenti, ma non te lo consiglio
<jk^> ok
<jk^> grz
<jk^> rinuncerò :(
<glpiana> Alfasus, nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep libblas
<jk^> cambiando virtual machine? potrei risolvere?
<jk^> magari trovo l'opzione pae modifcabile no?
<jk^> :|
<enzotib> jk^, quello dipende dal tuo processore, non dalla vm
<jk^> ok
<mac89> Gio, se avevi abilitato il login automatico il problema è quello, mi ha dato lo stesso problema con lubuntu 13
<Mik_> grazie a chi pensa di potermi aiutare
<Gio> mac89, come posso fare a disabilitare il login automatico? Perchè ora non mi lascia più entrare e anche ctrl alt F7 non funziona
<Gio> riesco solo ad accedere al terminale con ctrl alt F1
<mac89> Gio, attendi
<jester1-> Gio: control alt F2  F3 F4 etc per la shell
<enzotib> Gio, sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lighdm.conf
<enzotib> Gio, e cancella le righe relative ad autologin
<Gio> enzotib, provo grazie!
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5666872/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo dpkg-reconfigure libblas3
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5666895/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get purge libblas3
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5666909/
<Mik_> ehm, nessuno sa consigliarmi?
<enzotib> Mik_, prova a entrare in modalità recovery
<enzotib> Mik_, avevi driver grafici particolari?
<glpiana> Alfasus, che casino. sudo apt-get purge libatlas3-base
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5666924/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get purge gimp
<Mik_> non saprei per i grafici ma credo di no, il portatile non è mio
<Mik_> perdonami ma non so come entrare in modalità recovery
<Mik_> (domanda: ma se scarico ed installo sopra l'ultima versione, perdo i dati che avevo nel computer?)
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5666932/
<glpiana> Alfasus, dai sto comando e dimmi cosa esce (metti su pastebin): update-alternatives --config libblas.so.3
<enzotib> Mik_, se non hai la home separata, basta salvarti solo quella e ripristinarla dopo
<enzotib> Mik_, se invece è già separata, basta dirgli di non formattarla
<enzotib> Mik_, con un po' di attenzione: partizionamento manuale e gli dici esattamente cosa fare, e riutilizzi lo stesso nome utente, supponendo che ce ne sia uno solo
<Mik_> occhei, grazie enzotib
<Mik_> provare invece a capire perchè dopo l'accensione si blocca sulla scritta Ubuntu e il caricamento sotto?
<Mik_> come posso agire?
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5666945/
<glpiana> Alfasus, vabbè, proseguiamo: sudo apt-get purge gedit             (sempre che non ti porti via tutto)
<enzotib> Mik_, all'avvio, dal menu di grub, scegli recovery, se c'è, altrimenti vai nel sottomenu Opzioni avanzate per Ubuntu, e lì dovresti trovare recovery
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5666951/
<enzotib> Mik_, se arrivi ad un terminale, prova a installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get purge libgegl-0.2-0:amd64
<Mik_> non arrivo a nulla: accendo, mi parte tutto e al massimo riesco a vedere cosa carica con F8
<Mik_> per il resto nè menù grub nè la possibilità di scegliere alcunchèp
<enzotib> Mik_, se durante l'avvio provi a premere Esc o Shift, dovrebbe mostrare il menu di grub
<Mik_> ora provo
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5666960/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get purge libumfpack5.4.0
<Mik_> niente
<Mik_> con ESC o SHIFT non mi da alcun menù
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5666974/
<Mik_> con ESC mi da la schermata di "lavoro" con, come ultima scritta, "System V runlevel compatibility"
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get purge libblas3
<enzotib> Mik_, cos'è la "schermata di lavoro"?
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5666980/
<enzotib> Mik_, comunque devi provare a tenere premuto Shift dall'inizio, finché non fa effetto
<Mik_> quella dove mi escono "Starting configure network device security" oppure "Stopping configuring..."
<enzotib> Mik_, e se lì dài Ctrl-Alt-F2? ti dà la possibilità di loggarti?
<glpiana> Alfasus, ok, adesso dimmi: vedo che il sistema dice che ci sono un mucchio di pacchetti non più richiesti. ma tra questi vedo gnome e libreoffice
<glpiana> Alfasus, dimmi cosa stai usando anzitutto
<Mik_> sì
<Mik_> mi dice
<Mik_> 382 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati
<Mik_> 35 sono aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<Mik_> poi mi esce Failed to sent POWER_MODE: Command timed out.
<Mik_> ora non so che fare, non sono pratico di comandi ecc
<Mik_> :-P
<Alfasus> glpiana, sto usando kubuntu e libreoffice
<glpiana> Alfasus, e hai idea di quale sia il motivo per cui hai sopra anche gnome?
<jester-> Alfasus: hai home separata?
<enzotib> Mik_, sei al prompt?
<Mik_> sì
<enzotib> Mik_, sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> Mik_, vediamo se funziona
<Alfasus> glpiana, uso gnome per provare un'altro desktop. ho la home separata
<Mik_> qualcosa ha fatto
<enzotib> Mik_, ha segnalato qualche errore?
<jester-> Alfasus: reinstalla / e pace
<jester-> Alfasus: hai un os molto cannibalizzato
<Alfasus> jester, OK
<Mik_> poi mi dice: dpkg è stato interrotto. E' necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg ---configure -a"
<Mik_> eseguo?
<enzotib> Mik_, fallo
<Mik_> occhei
<jester-> Alfasus: occhio a non far formattare la home
<glpiana> Alfasus, il fatto che ora te lo voglia portare via tutto sto gnome però mi fa pensare che qualcosa è andato storto
<glpiana> Alfasus, io procederei a dare un auto remove, al massimo reinstalliamo dopo
<jester-> Alfasus: poi alla larga dai ppa e dai proposed
<Mik_> mi esce un menù con "necessaria un'opzione che indichi un'azione"
<Mik_> spetta che leggo
<glpiana> Alfasus, se dai segni di vita procediamo
<Mik_> spetta che ho riprovato e sta facendo un memtest
<Mik_> installazione nuova versione del file di configurazione
<Mik_> ...
<Mik_> vediamo
<Mik_> speriamo
<Mik_> pare abbia aggiornato
<Mik_> però non va il mouse/touch
<Mik_> e nemmeno la tastiera
<enzotib> dettagli
<Mik_> sono sulla schermata principale ed è diversa dalla precedente
<Mik_> quindi credo abbia aggiornato la versione
<Mik_> i dati ci sono ancora
<Mik_> ma mouse e tastiera non rispondono
<Mik_> mi chiede un avanzamento degli aggiornamenti
<Mik_> ma non posso darglielo
<enzotib> Mik_, prova a riavviare, con ctr-alt-canc
<Mik_> ora funzia
<enzotib> si è messo paura del riavvio
<Mik_> L'indice del software è rovinato
<Mik_> :-O
<enzotib> Mik_, quello credo che si possa sistemare
<Mik_> saltato tutto
<Mik_> dicevo, enzotib
<Mik_> mouse non funziona
<Mik_> vorrei provare a riaggiornare ma non so come si va con la tastiera sulle impostazioni
<Mik_> niente
<Mik_> non mi lascia aggiornare
<Mik_> mi dice INDICE DEL SOFTWARE ROVINATO
<enzotib> Mik_, Ctrl-Alt-T
<enzotib> si dovrebbe aprire un terminale
<Mik_> scusa enzotib
<Mik_> fatto
<Mik_> ancora come prima sudo dpkg...non ricordo
<Mik_> sta riaggiornando
<enzotib> Mik_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mik_> esatto
<Mik_> ti tengo aggiornato
<Mik_> (per ora MOLTE GRAZIE: per la pazienza e l'aiuto...)
<enzotib> prego
<Mik_> enzotib
<Mik_> "Scaricamento file dati extra non riuscito"
<Mik_> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (tali dati non possono essere recuperati o elaborati)
<Uzzi> ho un dubbio atroce, ho la 13.04 gnome(gnome-shell) e non trovo più l'app per aggiungere/modificare le voci di menu
<akis24> Mik_: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jester-> ma se il server è giu scarica un tubo
<Mik_> occhei
<Mik_> ho riavviato e adesso sta aggiornando da solo con Gestore aggiornamenti
<Mik_> devo riavviare anche questo: se ci sarai ancora ci sentiamo fra poco
<Mik_> :-)
<Gio> Buongiorno a tutti, ho ubuntu 10.04, non mi funziona più per vari motivi di permessi (ho messo le mani dove non dovevo metterle) e adesso voglio formattare tutto e ripartire da zero! Posso scaricarmi la nuova versione 13.04 e dal CD reistallare tutto da zero? Come posso fare?
<jester-> !installazione | Gio
<ubot-it> Gio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !raring
<ubot-it> Raring Ringtail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | Kubuntu 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<Mik_> enzotib
<enzotib> ue
<Mik_> pare funzionare tutto correttamente
<Mik_> :-)
<Mik_> Grazie ancora
<enzotib> bene
<Mik_> ho trovato un guida solo da 12.10 a xubuntu, mentre io ho la 12.04
<Mik_> cheffaccio, installo da zero?
<enzotib> Mik_, ma non hai appena detto che funziona tutto correttamente?
<Mik_> sì
<Mik_> però è un po lento
<Mik_> :-P
<enzotib> e quindi?
<Mik_> quindi vorrei passare a xubuntu, se è vero che è più leggera...
<enzotib> Mik_, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, e al login segli sessione xubuntu
<jester-> lubuntu ancora deppiù
<Mik_> occhei
<Mik_> ora ci provo
<Mik_> solita domanda
<Mik_> perderò i dati?
<jester-> nu
<Mik_> nu=no?
<jester-> aggiunge solo la grafica
<Mik_> grazie hester
<Mik_> jester
<jester-> Mik_: lubuntu-desktop aggiunge interfaccia lubuntu, il sistema è sempre comune
<Mik_> ah, praticamente è uno switch fra ambienti grafici...giusto?
<jester-> ne puoi avere 27 e alla finestra di login scegli quale usare
<Mik_> ah, occhei
<Mik_> non conta che tutte le 27 siano installate, giusto?
<Mik_> nel senso, se sono installate ma non usate non vanno comunque a togliere un po di risorse e a rallentare il sistema?
<jester-> quelle che non usi è come se non ci fossero
<jester-> prendono spazio sul disco e basta
<Mik_> claro
<Mik_> allora le installo entrambe e poi le provo
<Mik_> danke
<Alfasus> glpiana, hai preso in considerazione quei riferimenti ai file di restore?  non credo che sia un problema di ppa o simile. Non sono solito avventurarmi nei repository. Come procediamo?
<jester-> Alfasus: glpiana  è andato a cibarsi
<Alfasus> jester, a che ora posso trovarlo?
<Alfasus> jester-
<jester-> eh
<jester-> Alfasus: boh dipende da cosa ingurgita
<Alfasus> jester-, grazie
<Cri> giorno
<corleonese88> ho scaricato ubuntu 13.04 ma adesso richiede il login
<cccc> che programmi devo avere per installarm ubuntu su windows
<cccc> >>???=?
<Cri> cccc, devi installare ubuntu dentro windows o fare dual boot?
<cccc> ok
<cccc> il file di umtuco quale prgramma devo arirlo ???
<cccc> ubuntu
<cccc> aspetta
<cccc> il file di ubuntu con quale programma devo aprirlo ???
<Christian> ciao
<Christian> qualcuno può darmi una mano
<Christian> sono in fase di installazione da penna usb
<glpiana> Guest14298, spiega che problema incontri
<Guest14298> ok prendo il portatile
<Guest14298> allora
<Chris1984> eccomi
<Chris1984> allora dopo che seleziono la partizione dove installare ubuntu cosa devo settare?
<Chris1984> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<glpiana> Chris1984, ma la guida dell'installazione l'hai vista?
<glpiana> !installazione | Chris1984
<ubot-it> Chris1984: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Chris1984> ok provo a leggerla
<Chris1984> in quelle guide
<Chris1984> non c'è scritto come proseguire se scelgo "altro" anzicchè di installa ubuntu affianco w8
<glpiana> Chris1984, come no?
<Chris1984> la guida cita: "Per gli scopi preposti dalla seguente guida, seleziona la prima opzione." a me serve la terza opzione perchè la partizione l'ho già creata
<glpiana> Chris1984, la guida dice: Nel caso si renda necessario modificare manualmente la tabella delle partizioni, proseguire alla relativa guida.
<glpiana> Chris1984, e la relativa guida ti porta a questa pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Chris1984> ok grazie, leggo e ti fo risapere
<glpiana> Chris1984, lì ti viene spiegato come modificare, creare rimuovere partizioni, come formattarle e cosa creare
<glpiana> Chris1984, se poi hai dubbi, chiedi
<bimbogiggi> gente !! un irc da installare su ubuntu con gui web esiste?
<catwoman> posso usare una chiavetta vodafone con scheda 3???
<bimbogiggi> si ma dei vconfigurare tu manualmente i parametri di connessione
<bimbogiggi> io lo faci con una vecchia chiavetta ma non ricordo bene la procedura!
<enzotib> bimbogiggi, chatzilla?
<bimbogiggi> da installare intendo!
<enzotib> bimbogiggi, è una estensione di firefox, che si "installa"
<enzotib> !info alice
<bimbogiggi> cosi mi collego al mio server visto che lo uso prevalentemente per fare qualche download
<ubot-it> alice (source: alice): Web browser (WebKit or Gecko) based IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-1 (raring), package size 189 kB, installed size 888 kB
<enzotib> bimbogiggi, ^^
<bimbogiggi> ha!
<catwoman> bimbogiggi ma devo scaricare qualche programma particolare?
<bimbogiggi> credevo fosse di un server remoto!
<bimbogiggi> no tu configuri la chiavete come se fosse della vodazzafone poi gli cambi i paramentri!
<bimbogiggi> mi sembra che ci sia una guida in giro per la rete io ho seguito quella!
<bimbogiggi> in alternativa anche se rischisa, puoi tentare i aggiornare la chiavetta con un software sbrandizzato!
<bimbogiggi> la mia tastiera fa i capricci!
<bimbogiggi> lagga!!! HEHEHE! forse non so piu scrivere :[
<bimbogiggi> X enzotib, cercavo di non installare niente perche se devo andare in una postazione diversa dalla mia, posso comunque accedere al mio server e da li fargli fare un download!
<bimbogiggi> le uniche installazioni che voglio fare sono sul server!
<enzotib> bimbogiggi, http://mibbit.com/
<enzotib> bimbogiggi, oppure https://kiwiirc.com/client
<enzotib> bimbogiggi, se ti limiti a freenode, quello che stai usando adesso: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<bimbogiggi> kiwi l'ho provato ma funziona tramite server kiwi
<bimbogiggi> anche gli altri fanno uso di client esterni al server! frenode è limitativo non mi concede di fare upload e download!
<bimbogiggi> avevo trovato atheme-web ma non so come si installa!
<enzotib> mibbit usa un client esterno?
<enzotib> in che senso?
<bimbogiggi> da quello che ho visto usa in "locale nella tua macchina" javascript tramite opera ie o firefox
<enzotib> bimbogiggi, per creare una interfaccia qualcosa dovrà pure usare, html solo non può bastare
<bimbogiggi> siccome voglio configurarlo con pyload per gestire il download dei file (quindi da server mio) mi serve che il servizio client giri sul server!
<bimbogiggi> ti faccio un esemio!
<bimbogiggi> tramite terminal digito ssh nomeserver -X
<Mik_> installato xubuntu e lubuntu
<Mik_> solo che non so quando e dove passare da una all'altra
<bimbogiggi> apro il mirc
<Mik_> in automatico mi carica xubuntu
<enzotib> bimbogiggi, e allora perché ti serve via web se lo puoi installare sul server?
<bimbogiggi> a quel punto trovo il tipo a cui voglio prendere o dare il file, ed eseguo l'operazione! xdcc send quellocheè!
<enzotib> Mik_, all'avvio, vicino allo username c'è qualcosa per cambiare sessione, prima di loggarti
<bimbogiggi> Per evitare di usare il terminale
<enzotib> Mik_, non ho l'interfaccia sottomano adesso
<enzotib> bimbogiggi, ssh -X server xchat funziona benissimo
<bimbogiggi> Vuoi mettere la comodita di usare ie da windows
<Mik_> enzotib_occhei, riavvio
<bimbogiggi> non esiste solo ubuntu!
<bimbogiggi> uso anche windows
<Mik_> enzotib_ma se non ricordo male non mi chiedeva la password di login
<Mik_> enzotib_infatti: non mi chiede nulla e parte subito xubuntu
<enzotib> Mik_, se hai il login automatico non puoi cambiare
<enzotib> Mik_, devi disattivarlo
<Mik_> enzotib_occhei
<bimbogiggi> i download  li deve svolgere all'interno del server! come pure l'upload
<bimbogiggi> pensa ad esempio
<bimbogiggi> invece di fare ssh -X server xchat e trafile simili
<enzotib> bimbogiggi, resta solo il remote desktop
<bimbogiggi> www.bimboserver/irchat
<enzotib> bimbogiggi, e per inciso, se fai ssh -X l'applicazione gira sul server
<bimbogiggi> e da li avere la stessa interfaccia di irc
<bimbogiggi> ok, si ma adesso sto usando windows!
<bimbogiggi> finziona?
<Mik_> enzotib_, niente
<Mik_> anche con il login automatico spento parte xubuntu in automatico
<bimbogiggi> vado da un mio amico ed ha il mac! ho necessita di fare qualche upload. facendo ssh -X server xchat non funzionerebbe!
<Mik_> comunque dai, provo a lavorarci da solo
<Mik_> grazie ancora enzotib_,
<enzotib> bimbogiggi, sul mac (che è unix) dovrebbe funzionare, ma da windows no
<enzotib> Mik_, la password te la chiede?
<bimbogiggi> si facevo esempi!
<enzotib> bimbogiggi, remote desktop, per esempio vnc
<bimbogiggi> mik aspetta che forse ho capito il tuo problema
<bimbogiggi> voglio usare un browser!
<bimbogiggi> lbuntu e xbuntu devi togliere il login automatico poi ti funziona! lo fai prima su lbuntu poi su xbuntu!
<Chris1984> c'è qualcuno?
<Chris1984> quando durante la fase di installazione dice "suddividere lo spazio sul disco trascinando la barra verticale sottostante" quale è la parte di windows e quella di ubuntu (destra o sinistra)?
<aleeeeee> come installo da hdd esterno
<Mik_> enzotb_, no
<enzotib> Mik_, cosa?
<Mik_> non mi chiede la password
<enzotib> Mik_, cat /etc/lightdm/lighdm.conf
<manuela_> 'giorno a tutti, cairo-dock si nasconde al posto di aprirsi quando clicco su una sub dock
<enzotib> !pastebin | Mik_
<ubot-it> Mik_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<catwoman> ma urus che fine ha fatto??? non viene più?
<enzotib> !chat | catwoman
<ubot-it> catwoman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> !logs | catwoman
<ubot-it> catwoman: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<akis24> ciao
<mariop> Ciao, sto cercando di installare un .deb che causa conflitti con xorg in 12.04.2 ma non in 12.04.1. Sul forum di supporto del programma mi è stato chiesto di trovare la dipendenza del pacchetto che causa il conflitto. come posso fare?
<akis24> mariop: usa gdebi e le trova in automatico
<enzotib> mariop, come fai a capire che c'è un conflitto?
<mariop> enzotib, installando il pacchetto con gdebi cerca di rimuovere xserver-xorg-tls-quantal
<mariop> enzotib, più una valanga di altre cosa legate a xorg
<mariop> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5667896/
<mariop> enzotib, la cosa non avviene con sistemi senza i backport da quantal
<Torperdo__Smash> buonasera, ho fatto l'installazione pulita di xubuntu 13.04 e vorrei sapere se posso ripristinare l'ibernazione come feci con Precise Pagolin o devo seguire una procedura differente
<jester1-> Torperdo__Smash: se hai swap uguale un pelino superiore alla ram si
<Torperdo__Smash> jester1-, sì, la swap è ok, quindi posso seguire questa procedura? http://www.itisavoia.ch.it/moodle1/mod/forum/discuss.php?d=151
<ilbellobrutto> ciao
<ilbellobrutto> ce qualcuno_?
<ilbellobrutto> che puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | ilbellobrutto
<ubot-it> ilbellobrutto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<laidon> buonasera a tutti
<laidon> avrei necessità di lanciare un comando/script al caricamento del sistema con privilegi root. Prima lo facevo inserendolo in rc.local, ma passando a raring sembra che siano ignorati tali comandi. Sapreste darmi un'alternativa? Grazie
<cri_> ciao
<akhilleus> sera
<enzotib> laidon, mi pare strano
<enzotib> laidon, verificato, rc.local funziona perfettamente
<cri_> su ubuntu 13.04 unity ho installato gnome come rimuovo ora unity
<cri_> sensa far danni
<enzotib> cri_, lascialo stare, non fa dànni se non lo usi, né occupa poi tutto questo spazio
<cri_> enzotib, ok grazie
<enzotib> cri_, potevi anche installare direttamente la versione con gnome-shell
<enzotib> immagino una printk
<cri_> enzotib, avevo questa me so dovuto arrangiare
<laidon> enzotib, rc.local va bene anche per comandi che necessitano di privilegi root?
<enzotib> laidon, direi che va bene solo per quelli, dato che è eseguito da root
<simone__> aiuto
<simone__> mi serve da sapere se e possibile scaricare diretto ubuntu
<simone__> e cosa cambia da 32 bit    a 64bit
<cri> ciao
<gianlu892> buonasera a tutti!!!
<gianlu892> sapete dirmi come mai il mio notebook acer 5920G funziona tutto ok dal punto di vista hardware, ma non mi masterizza i dvd riscrivibili?!?
<gianlu892> modello dvd = Slimtype_DVD_A_DS8A1P
<gianlu892> masterizza i dvd, i cd, audio, video, nessun problema...
<gianlu892> problemi solo nel masterizzare il riscrivibile
<creator67> CIAO A TUTTI
<creator67> chi mi da una mano a instalare tv maxe,sono passato a la versione 13.04
<creator67> ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | creator67
<ubot-it> creator67: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<creator67> ok
<creator67> allora?
<krabador> non sei entrato nel canale.
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-16
<cri> hi ciao
<moonboy> c'è qualkuno esperto di ubuntu ?
<URUS> moonboy: esperto non lo sono ma dici pure il problemma
<moonboy> voglio installare ubuntu sul primo hd e windows sul secondo hd e al boot del sistema mi
<moonboy> deve kiedere quale sistema operativo far partire
<moonboy> ho gia provato a mettere ubuntu sul secondo hd con windows sul primo ma al riavvio mi partiva sempre windows
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<URUS> moonboy: ecco domanda a jester lui sa tutto
<URUS> jester-: ciao
<jester-> cià URUS
<moonboy> ciao jesteru ?
<jester-> olà
<moonboy> voglio installare ubuntu sul primo hd
<jester-> e?
<moonboy> e windows sul secondo e al riavvio mi deve dare la possibilita di scegliere quale far partire
<moonboy> ho gia provato a mettere ubuntu sul secondo hd e windows sul primo ma mi partiva sempre windows
<moonboy> so ke posso mettere ubuntu anke dove sta windows ma li voglio tenere separati du i due hd
<moonboy> ce qualkosa e nn t è kiara jester ?
<jester-> moonboy: perchè sta fisima linux su sda e winz su sdb?
<glpiana> ola
<moonboy> kosa è fisima ?
<moonboy> sda ha 120 GB mentre sdb ha 1 TB quindi ubuntu su sda è meglio
<moonboy> jester se nn sai come devo fare dillo eheheh
<moonboy> io ho solo qualke rudimento di c++ nn sn esperto di computer
<jester-> moonboy: come sei messo con il partizionamento dei 2 hd, hai dati da preservare o puoi rifare il partizionamento
<moonboy> posso fare il partizionamento
<moonboy> hd1 120GB e dh2 TB
<moonboy> hd2 1TB
<jester-> moonboy: allora su hd1 12o gb se hai una sola partizione installi winz, poi da cdlive prima di installare con goarted ripartizioni hd2 2 instralli linux
<moonboy> il partizionamento su hd2 lo posso fare con windows su hd1 ho 120 GB e li voglio usare tutti per ubuntu
<jester-> meglio farlo con gparted
<moonboy> none
<moonboy> ascolta
<jester-> moonboy: cosa hai adesso su hd1
<moonboy> su hd1 da 120 GB faccio la installazione automatica di ubuntu
<jester-> moonboy: quindi metti ubuntu su hd1?
<moonboy> perke se la faccio manuale mi kiede delle cose perke si devono creare tre partizioni
<moonboy> yes
<jester-> moonboy: allora in installazione scegli usa tutto il disco hd1
<moonboy> si lo so
<moonboy> e quello crea in
<moonboy> automatico lo swap il file system e latrltra
<moonboy> partixione
<jester-> moonboy: ci pensa l'installer a fare il partizionamento adeguato
<moonboy> sui 120 GB
<moonboy> ok
<moonboy> supponiamo ke prima di installare
<jester-> ma prima installeri winz su hd2, setterei il boot a prtire col secondo disco o winz no parte
<moonboy> si
<jester-> quindi installi linux hd1 sarà divemtato hd2 ma lo riconosci dalla dimensione
<jester-> di default ubuntu mette grub sul primo disco e sei a posto
<moonboy> ma a prescindere da quale hd leggere al riavvio comunque i pc deve dare la possibilità
<moonboy> si scegliere
<moonboy> ma forse è meglio settara il bios
<jester-> moonboy: appunto, a quello serve grub (boot loader
<moonboy> in mdo ke legga dal hd2 dove sta winz
<moonboy> il grub lo installa in automatico sul hd1ù
<moonboy> hd1
<jester-> moonboy: sda è quello che parte al boot per linux
<moonboy> si
<jester-> quindi setti hd da 120 a partire al boot
<moonboy> ok
<moonboy> è per default
<jester-> moonboy: si puo anche scegliere su quale disco installare grub
<moonboy> quindi dovrei installare grub dove sta winz ?
<jester-> moonboy: esempio: se lo installi su sdb e parte sda partira winz diretto
<jester-> se fai bott da sda avrai grub
<jester-> moonboy: non centra dove sta ubuntu
<moonboy> secondo me ce un errore nella programmazione del programma di installazione di ubuntu
<jester-> centra su mdr di quale disco installi grub, he andrà comunque a leggere le informazioni in ubuntu
<moonboy> perke avendo gia windows sul computer quando installo ubuntu il programma di isnattazione
<jester-> moonboy: no sei tu che non hai le idee chiare
<moonboy> installazione di ubuntu dice ke nn ci sn altri sistemi operativi sul computer
<moonboy> si forse
<moonboy> :)
<jester-> moonboy: se hai winz installato e sano lo rileva
<moonboy> e nn lo ha rilevato ti assicuro ho gia provato
<jester-> indipendentemente su quale disco è installato
<moonboy> 13.04 di ubuntu
<jester-> moonboy: ma hai 13.04 installata?
<moonboy> lavevao installata ma lho tolta
<moonboy> ora ho solo windows
<jester-> moonboy: e come fai a dire che non rileva winz
<moonboy> il problema è che ubuntu e windows hanno modi diversi di gestire l'hd ext e ntfs
<jester-> moonboy: comunque installa prima winz sul disco grosso e lo setti per partire al boot, poi installi ubuntu sul 120 gb
<jester-> moonboy: se fai giusto vedrai che funza tutto
<moonboy> perke ho provato ad installare ubuntu sul hd2 quando cera windows sul primo hd
<moonboy> e allinizio della installazione mi diceva ke nn cerano altri sistemi operativi sul computer
<jester-> moonboy: ma segui quello che scrivo o vai per gli affari tuoi
<moonboy> quindi ubuntu non ha visto windows
<jester-> eddai
<moonboy> si ho capito ma volevo sottolineare questa cosa !! per esempio knoppix vede tutti i sietemi operativi sul computer
<moonboy> mentre ubuntu no e penso ke sia un difetto di ubuntu !!
<jester-> moonboy: grub di ubntu o altra distro rileva tutti i sistemi presenti nel pc
<TaLaDo> knoppix è nato per sistemare (o tentare) le cse
<TaLaDo> *cose
<jester-> che poi è stato imitato dalle attuali cdlive
<moonboy> okk
<MuSh> Creare un algoritmo per la generazione dei turni sta diventando complicato...
<mettiu> UFRaw  qualcuno sa come installarlo in gimp ?
<mettiu> http://ufraw.sourceforge.net/
<jester-> penso che serva un plugin per gimp, se esiste
<vlt> mettiu: C’è pkg gimp-ufraw.
<mettiu> vlt, comando per terminale
<mettiu> ?
<mettiu> non funziona
<vlt> mettiu: Quale comando non funziona?
<mettiu> io copio in terminale,
<mettiu> pkg gimp-ufraw
<mettiu> e non fa niente
<vlt> mettiu: Hai provato `apt-get install gimp-ufraw`?
<mettiu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vlt> mettiu: O usa un altro paket manager
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670044/
<mettiu> vlt
<mettiu> non sono esperto
<mettiu> l'unica cosa che riesco a fare è fidarmi di voi e incollare nel terminale
<glpiana> mettiu, scrivi: sudo apt-get install gimp-ufraw
<vlt> mettiu: Scusa, "È necessario essere root."
<vlt> mettiu: Prova `sudo apt-get install gimp-ufraw`.
<mettiu> sta lavorando una cifra
<vlt> mettiu: sudo = fare il comando come root
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670049/
<mettiu> è andato ?
<glpiana> sì
<vlt> mettiu: Sì. Prova in gimp.
<mettiu> ok ,ma nn ho ancora un file raw. per provare. avete consigli da darmi ?
<vlt> lmgtfy
<vlt> mettiu: su flickr?
<Ciccio1> ciao, provo ad installare gparted ma mi dice che non ho permessi sufficienti, sugerimenti?
<Ciccio1> ho la 13.04
<vlt> Ciccio1: sudo
<glpiana> Ciccio1, come provi a installarlo?
<Ciccio1> dal sw center
<glpiana> Ciccio1, sei l'unico utente del pc?
<Ciccio1> glapiana si
<glpiana> Ciccio1, chiudi software center
<glpiana> Ciccio1, apri un terminale e scrivi: gksu gedit
<Ciccio1> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> Ciccio1, dimmi se ti chiede la password e se si pare una pagina bianca dell'editor di testo
<Ciccio1> glpiana, chiesta pw, inserita si è aperta la pagina bianca dell'editor
<glpiana> Ciccio1, oki, chiudilo e torna al terminale
<glpiana> Ciccio1, scrivi: gksu software-center
<glpiana> Ciccio1, e se si pare prova a installare gparted
<Ciccio1> glpiana mitico,sta scaricando! ma che problema c'era?
<glpiana> Ciccio1, non so, poi chiudi software center, lo apri normalmente (non da terminale) e provi a installare qualcos'altro
<Ciccio1> glpiana ok thanks, fra l'altro mi mandava anche in errore il sw center
<mettiu> vlc non trovo nulla su flckr!!!!
<Ciccio1> glpiana ho installato gparted ma quando lo avvio non succede nulla... mi sono perso qualcosa?
<glpiana> Ciccio1, apri un terminale e scrivi: gparted   e vediamo che dice
<Ciccio1> glpiana mi dice che ho bisogno dei privilegi di root
<glpiana> Ciccio1, oki, allora: gksu gparted
<Ciccio1> glpiana partito, ma ogni volta stogiro per avviarlo? non c'è modo di evitare di andare via terminale?
<glpiana> Ciccio1, no, chiudilo e torna nel temrinale
<glpiana> Ciccio1, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<Ciccio1> glpiana fatto, ha recuperato qualche pacchetto
<glpiana> Ciccio1, ora sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ciccio1> glpiana mi dice E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<TaLaDo> eh
<glpiana> Ciccio1, che cosa hai scritto tu?
<Ciccio1> glpiana copia/incolla di quello che mi hai detto tu
<glpiana> Ciccio1, fa vedere, secondo me hai saltato qualcosa
<TaLaDo> sudo cmpreso?
<glpiana> Ciccio1, io non ho scritto che al momento ho della sudorazione in corso :)
<glpiana> Ciccio1, il comando è: sudo apt-get upgrade
<TaLaDo> lol
<Ciccio1> glpiana ho ripetuto il comando, ora sta andando :-D
<Ciccio1> glpiana, sembra abbia fatto
<glpiana> Ciccio1, ora scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> Ciccio1, poi riavvia il sistema e vedi come si comportano software center e gparted. io torno tra 10 minuti
<Ciccio1> glpiana fatto a dopo, thanks
<goku> giorno
<ciccio1> glpiana, riavviato il sistema, ora è perfetto. thanks
<glpiana> ciccio1, bene
<Cri> glpiana, ciao
<glpiana> ciao Cri
<DoctorD90> ciao raga
<DoctorD90> pardon:
<DoctorD90> la differenza tra lubuntu core, desktop, e --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<DoctorD90> qual'è di preciso?
<DoctorD90> capito ke desktop è la versine normale ke trovo utilizzando la distro di lubuntu di default
<DoctorD90> e no install reccomended è senza qualche pacchetto, ma allora il core ke è?
<DoctorD90> sul sito dice: Lubuntu core contains a more stripped-down graphical environment
<DoctorD90> ma quindi è a linea di comando o con una grafica ancora più scarna?
<DoctorD90> (starei cercando di farmi un ambiente personalizzato il più leggero possibile con le mie app più utilizzate)
<DoctorD90> (e penso ke utilizzerò remasterye
<DoctorD90> ke ho trovato girovagando in chat)
<andylele> woooww
<lucasss> ciao
<lucasss> ho un problemino con unity -.-
<lucasss> partiamo dall'inizio, ho installato vbox ma non era in grado di avviare la macchina virtuale
<lucasss> dato che l'avevo installato dall'ubuntu software center, l'ho rimosso ed installato dal sito ufficiale
<lucasss> nulla, non andava neanche così...l'ho quindi rimosso, e al sucessivo riavvio mi era scomparso tutto unity...
<lucasss> sono andato nel terminale, e l'ho reinstallato dato che era proprio scomparso...
<jester-> lucasss: adesso cosa usi
<lucasss> ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> intendo il sistema rafico
<jester-> grafico
<lucasss> unity
<jester-> problema?
<lucasss> dopo aver installato e rimosso vbox, ho riavviato e unity era scomparso
<jester-> eh ma se lo hai reinstallato e lo stai usando
<lucasss> ora giustamente ce l'ho...
<jester-> quindi?
<lucasss> solo che manca metà delle applicazioni
<jester-> reinstallale
<lucasss> il terminale non c'è più (ma l'ho reinstallato)
<lucasss> manca ubuntu software center
<lucasss> si, le sto reinstallando pian piano...
<lucasss> volevo giusto chedere se si potevano in qualche modo ripristinare tutte le applicazioni
<jester-> lucasss: secondo me hai combianato altro oltre a rimouvere vbox, sudo apt-get install --reinstll ubuntu-desktop
<lucasss> senza doverle "scoprire" e poi installare
<jester-> lucasss:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<lucasss> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<jester-> chidi soft center
<lucasss> ops :D
<jester-> lucasss: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback installa gnome3
<lucasss> ma mi trovo bene con unity...
<lucasss> quando non fa così...
<jester-> vedi te
<lucasss> il comando di prima ha risolto ;)
<lucasss> grazie mille ^^
<lucasss> torno a litigare con vbox...
<jester-> lucasss: prova vmware player
<jester-> è pure gratiss e un po meglio
<lucasss> ecco, questa mi è nuova o.o
<lucasss> lo sapevo a pagamento...
<diver82> buon giorno
<diver82> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<rolling> chiedo aiuto per sincronizzare blackberry ad ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> rolling: non penso ci sia il driver linux
<jester-> rolling: a mano montando usb come dati
<rolling> ho provato in mille modi scaricando varie librerie trovate ma non riesco...non esiste un pacchetto gia pronto per imbranati
<krabador> diver82, chiedi
<jester-> rolling: per nessun cellofono o quasi c'è un driver per linux visto che i produttori non lo forniscono
<jester-> rolling: alternativa: installa un winz in vbox e usare il suo nativo da li
<rolling> barry mi legge i dati in memoria solo quando collego usb ma non sincronizza, segnalandomi che manca opensync 0.22
<jester-> rolling: leggessi quello che ti si scrive
<rolling> No OpenSync libraries were found. Sync will be unavailable until you install OpenSync version 0.22 or version 0.4x on your system, along with the needed plugins
<jester-> mah
<lerock> per eliminare vecchi kernel non installati con apt devo rimouvere /lib/modules/<versione kernel> e da /boot e basta ?
<jester-> lerock: e l'immagine e headers da /boot
<lerock> jester-, ok, grazie
<gianvito> salve :D   uso ubuntu e vorrei creare un CD avviabile, con che programma posso masterizzarlo ?
<gianvito> programma preinstallato possibilmente :)
<gianvito> è abbastanza urgente, grazieee
<stein> salve io ho un problema non riesco a far funzionare gli mpe e altri codecs anche avendo instalalto i restricted extra e abilitato i repository di mediubuntu.
<stein> why?
<stein> glpiana: ci sei?
<stein> mi iauti?
<glpiana> stein, usi ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu o cosa?
<stein> sui scusa kubuntu 12.04 glpiana
<glpiana> stein, hai installato ubuntu-restricted-extras o kubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> ?
<stein> caspita mi sa i ubuntu
<stein> hai ragione
<glpiana> stein, installa i kubuntu-restricted-extras
<stein> lo sto facendo
<stein> :D
<stein> installati
<stein> provo se ho problemi torno ahahaha
<stein> ;D
<stein> graziemille
<demonio> ciao a tutti ho installato ubuntu 13.04 da pendrive in dual boot con win8 ma al boot non mi fa scegliere il sistema operativo come se ci fosse solo win8 (dico questo xk ho usato easy bcd x settare il boot ma non sembra rilevarmbi il mbr di linux)
<demonio> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> demonio, quanti dischi rigidi hai?
<demonio> uno
<demonio> è da 500gb
<demonio> se non sbaglio win ha 380 e linux il resto
<demonio> oltre a piccole partizioni da un paio di mb che sono x il recovery di windows
<demonio> non ho fatto l'installazione avanzata, ho fatto quella automatica
<glpiana> demonio, non conosco windows8, non vorrei fosse legato a efi
<glpiana> !uefi | demonio
<ubot-it> demonio: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<demonio> glpiana hai ragione xk è uefi
<demonio> ma volendo potrei disattivarlo e penso che dovrebbe andare lo provero :)
<demonio> ei ciao ubot-it
<demonio> URUS **
<mettiu> continua a farmi problemi la stampante.
<mettiu> glpiana mi avevi aiutato tu, ma la stampante continua a stampare codici a caso.
<mettiu> adesso è inservibile.
<mettiu> lancio esempio una foto in stampa e mi stampa i famosi caratteri a caso.
<mettiu> lho reinstallata piu' e piu' volte
<glpiana> mettiu, che stampante è?
<mettiu> samsung
<mettiu> scx-4725n
<mettiu> scx-4725fn
<mettiu> fn
<mettiu> scusa
<mettiu> mi hai già aiutato ma continua a stampare cose a caso.
<glpiana> mettiu, usb?
<mettiu> no rete
<glpiana> se non va con i driver forniti da cups, vai sul sito della samsung e cerca il software per linux
<mettiu> già fatto
<mettiu> ma non va lo stesso
<glpiana> mettiu, cosa hai scaricato?
<mettiu> mi pare che l'altra volta tu mi avessi dato un comando da terminal4
<mettiu> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/SCX-4725FN
<mettiu> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/DR/201002/20100226143833921/UnifiedLinuxDriver_1.00.tar.gz
<glpiana> mettiu, ok, poi che hai fatto?
<mettiu> tar.gz.
<mettiu> non li so usare
<glpiana> mettiu, tasto destro sul file -> estrai qui
<mettiu> ok
<mettiu> estratto in documenti
<mettiu> adesso?
<glpiana> mettiu, ha estratto una directory?
<mettiu> si si chiama cdroot in documenti
<glpiana> mettiu, entraci
<mettiu> ok
<glpiana> mettiu, leggi cosa c'è dentro
<mettiu> i386
<mettiu> noarch
<glpiana> no vasbbè, così non finiamo mai
<mettiu> x86-64
<glpiana> mettiu, apri un terminale
<mettiu> si
<glpiana> scrivi: cd Documenti/cdroot
<mettiu> ok
<mettiu> fatto
<glpiana> mettiu, scrivi: ls
<glpiana> !paste | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670541/
<TaLaDo> cd linux
<glpiana> grazie TaLaDo :)
<TaLaDo> dovresti trovare un file install.sh
<glpiana> cd Linux, con la L maiuscola
<TaLaDo> digiti ./install.sh e fa tutto lui
<mettiu> ma state parlando con me ?
<TaLaDo> già
<mettiu> You are not authorized to install the driver package.
<mettiu> Only user with root privileges is allowed to do this.
<mettiu> Installation cannot be completed now.
<TaLaDo> mettici sudo davanti
<mettiu> con sudo davanti ?
<TaLaDo> eh
<mettiu> forse va !!!!
<mettiu> ora provo
<Franco_ubuntu> posso fare una domanda? cosa significa a proposito dei dischi fissi esterni e della usb  e della gestione dei file in nautilus : " slice error " ? cosa si intende?
<Franco_ubuntu> uso gnome classic e precise pangolin
<enzotib> Franco_ubuntu: facendo cosa?
<Franco_ubuntu> copia e incolla di file
<Franco_ubuntu> o sposta, ma raro lo fa ogni  mesi coese cosi'
<Franco_ubuntu> raramente
<Franco_ubuntu> ri ciaoo son uscito epr  errore mio
<Franco_ubuntu> ho sbagliato comando
<demonio> quando installo ubuntu in un sistema con il uefi abilitato, mi parte la schermata del grub come nella guida in http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<demonio> ma non seleziono try ubuntu ma direttamente installa ubuntu
<demonio> lo installa ma non parte il dual boot
<demonio> poi smanettando tra i vari tasti (fx) all'avvio
<demonio> mi trova un ubuntu ma quando lo seleziono
<demonio> mi esce una schermata nera con la scritta
<demonio> grub>
<demonio> e aspetta qualche comando ma non so cosa mettere
<akis24> ciao
<MuSh> Ragazzi, ma se in samba condivido la certella così http://nopaste.info/4be77e36a1.html
<MuSh> l'utente centrale dovrebbe essere in grado di leggere il contenuto e anche il file, no?
<MuSh> indipendentemente da chi è il proprietario e il gruppo del file...
<Fausto> Ciao a tutti , sto cercando di installare xubuntu 13.04 su un vecchio computer , ma non riesco , qualcuno può aiutarmi? come da istruzioni ho masterizzato un file iso e poi l'ho inserito nel pc , acceso sembra fare qualcosa ma poi si blocca sulla schermata nera con il cursore che lampeggia in alto a sx.
<enzotib> Fausto, vecchio quanto?
<Fausto> dovrebbe essere un pentium 3 acquistato nel 2002..
<Fausto> posso ricavare qualcosa di più preciso dal bios?
<enzotib> Fausto, hai controllato la checksum?
<Fausto> cos'è la checksum?
<enzotib> !md5 | Fausto
<ubot-it> Fausto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<s12> salve a tutti sto provando ad installare ubuntu tramite pen drive, dopo aver caricato sulla pen drive con universal usb installer la iso e riavviato il pc facendo il boot da usb ho questo errore "SYSLINUX 4.06 ... Peter anvin et all"
<s12> sapete aiutarmi
<s12> grazie
<BetaBrain> s12, hai provato a installare con unebootin
<BetaBrain> prepara la pen drive con questo
<s12> ok ora riprovo grazie
<BetaBrain> !unebootin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unebootin'
<enzotib> s12, avevo sentito che unetbootin aveva questo problema ultimamente, ma mai sentito a riguardo di universal usb installer
<BetaBrain> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<enzotib> s12, sennò prova a copiare direttamente la iso, con dd o con cat
<saasa> ciao volevo sapere se qualcuno mi puo aiutare ho scaricato la versione ubuntu 13.04 non riesco a installare,dopo un pò si ferma l'installazione
<s12> enzotib la procedura che m hai consigliato va fatta da terminale windows?
<enzotib> s12, quale?
<s12> quando hai detto con cat o dd
<enzotib> s12, no, o altro linux, o mac o al massimo cygwin
<s12> enzotib: , capito ma per ora non posseggo nessuno di tutti e due, grazie comunque
<s12> comunque credo di aver già provato a caricare su usb sia con lili creator usb che con unetbootin
<s12> comunque riavvio e provo grazie
<BRUTALONe> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<enzotib> !ciao | BRUTALONe
<ubot-it> BRUTALONe: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<BRUTALONe> ciao enzotib
<BRUTALONe> si può parlare di progammi linux in genere su questo canale?
<enzotib> BRUTALONe, solo questioni attinenti a Ubuntu
<enzotib> BRUTALONe, altrimenti /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicola> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> !ciao | nicola
<ubot-it> nicola: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nicola> ho deciso di disinstallare win sul pc d'ufficio e passare a ubuntu 12.04 che ho già sul netbook
<nicola> solo che prima di impallare tutto avrei bisogno di qlc consiglio
<nicola> il pc ha un processore pentium 4 - 3.06GHz - 504MB di Ram - ed un HD di 75GB
<nicola> prima di decidere come partizionarlo ho bisogno di qualche dritta :-)
<enzotib> nicola, con così poca memoria, non credo che sia conveniente usare l'interfaccia standard, cioè Unity
<nicola> mmm, e cosa consigli?
<enzotib> nicola, xubuntu
<enzotib> nicola, è pulito, funzionale, forse non modernissimo ma secondo me bello
<enzotib> e non richiede grandi risorse
<nicola> in effetti potrebbe una soluzione, vediamo un pò se risponde alle mie esigenze:
<nicola> libreoffice dovrebbe andar bene;
<nicola> xampp funzionerebbe?
<enzotib> nicola, funziona tutto, dato che è a tutti gli effetti ubuntu, solo con una veste grafica diversa
<nicola> scusami se faccio qualche domanda in più ma date alcune esperienze passate...
<nicola> quindi assodato che anche la firma digitale dovrebbe funzionare possiamo ritornare al partizionamento:
<nicola> vorrei creare oltre alla partizione "/" una partizione contenente i dati
<cristian_c> nicola, libreoffice non è leggerissimo
<cristian_c> la memoria è poca
<enzotib> nicola, 10/15 GB per la root, 1GB per la swap e il resto per i dati
<nicola> si la mia domanda è sul tipo di file system. Ho letto che il comando shred dovrebbe andare bene solo su ext2.
<nicola> è vero?
<cristian_c> !info shred
<ubot-it> Package shred does not exist in raring
<nicola> in pratica mi è parso di capire (leggendo qua e là) che in filesystem partizionati con journaling non è possibile eliminare definitivamente un file
<enzotib> nicola, mah, mai sentita sta cosa
<enzotib> nicola, in effetti, leggo adesso che hai ragione :)
<dod> letta anche io. pare che nei filesistem con journaling lo shred non abbia totale efficacia.
<dod> e ma comunque... tieni conto che negli ambienti seri li distruggono a martellate e poi bruciano tutto..
<enzotib> chissà se wipe è meglio
<dod> e lo puoi sempre riformattare fare lo shred e poi riformattare...
<enzotib> vabbè, io credo lui lo usi su singoli files
<nicola> no, no, attenzione!
<nicola> spiego meglio
<cristian_c> enzotib, dod, però quando si partizione si può scegliere anche senza journaling, se non sbalgio
<cristian_c> di oslio è scritto: ext3, ex3 (con journaling), ext4, ext4 (con journaling), ecc...
<cristian_c> *partiziona
<nicola> trattando dati personali, talvolta anche sensibili, in alcuni casi potrei aver bisogno di eliminare definitivamente (ed effettivamente) un singolo file
<nicola> ma ho letto che su ext2 shred funziona effettivamente
<nicola> quindi mi chiedevo se la partizione logica contenente i dati potesse essere formattata in ext2
<nicola> o può causare problemi di compatibilità al sistema
<enzotib> nicola, come diceva cristian_c, puoi anche usare ext4, ma senza journaling
<enzotib> nicola, e comunque nel tuo caso, forse sarebbe bene usare qualche meccanismo di criptazione, in aggiunta
<nicola> del tipo?
<enzotib> !info crypt
<ubot-it> Package crypt does not exist in raring
<enzotib> !crypt
<ubot-it> Installazione e configurazione di Truecrypt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/TrueCrypt - Installazione di Cryptkeeper:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Cryptkeeper - Installazione di ecryptfs : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta
<enzotib> !ecryptfs
<ubot-it> Installazione di ecryptfs (guida in inglese): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<enzotib> !cryptkeeper
<ubot-it> Installazione di Cryptkeeper: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Cryptkeeper; vedi anche !truecrypt
<enzotib> nicola, se la partizione dati la usi invece come home, puoi scegliere durante l'installazione di criptarla
<nicola> si, sto vedendo
<nicola> vedo anche che xubuntu utilizza come videoscrittura predefinito abiword
<cristian_c> nicola, è la cosa migliore
<nicola> che voi sappiate è in grado di generare pdf-1/a ?
<cristian_c> nicola, è più leggere di Writer
<cristian_c> *leggero
<nicola> purtroppo è il formato necessario per la firma digitale
<cristian_c> nicola, ho controllato, salva anche in pdf
<cristian_c> 1/a?
<cristian_c> portable document format
<nicola> allora potrebbe andare più che bene
<cristian_c> nicola, non ho capito bene 1/a
<nicola> PDF/A-1a
<nicola> particolare formato di pdf utilizzato per la firma digitale
<cristian_c> nicola, ho visto che openoffice lo faceva
<nicola> si, anche libreoffice
<nicola> pero' sul writer di xubuntu nn ho trovato niente!
<cristian_c> nicola, penso che su abiword non si possa fare
<cristian_c> ma se si poteva fare su openoffice, credo proprio che lo si possa continuare a fare
<nicola> si, pare proprio che nn si possa fare
<nicola> anche se penso che, nn avendo necessita' di installare molti programmi libreoffice nn dovrebbe creare molti problemi
<nicola> o sbaglio?
<jester-> è solo compatibile per finta con ms e basta
<cristian_c> nicola, il problema non è tanto quanto installi
<cristian_c> nicola, il problema è la ram
<cristian_c> nicola, se il programma è pesante, la cpu e la ram non ce la fanno
<cristian_c> nicola, lo spazio su disco non c'entra con l'esecuzione
<nicola> capisco, pero' il problema di convertire un file in pdf/a in qualche modo lo devo risolvere. a questo punto nn so qual'e' il giusto compromesso!!
<cristian_c> nicola, aumentare la ram è usare un altro pc
<cristian_c> nicola, oppure provare e vedere se riesce a reggere libreoffice
<nicola> :-)
<cristian_c> nicola, a questo punto meglio lubuntu
<nicola> facendo un passo indietro vedo che in fase di partizionamento e' possibile creare una partizione /tmp per spostarci dentro la cache del browser
<cristian_c> nicola, almeno alleggerisci il sistema
<cristian_c> nicola, ma credo che quello di cui parli serva soltanto per caricare più in fretta il programma
<cristian_c> ma non mi pare incida sulla pesantezza
<cristian_c> nicola, potresti aumentare la swp, ma resterebbe lento
<cristian_c> *swap
<cristian_c> nicola, in ogni caso, puoi togliere pesantezza complessiva al sistema installando lubuntu invece di xubuntu
<nicola> provo a verificare con una versione live e vi faccio sapere
<nicola> grazie per i preziosi consigli
<nicola> a dopo
<cristian_c> nicola, considera che la live è un po' più lenta di un'installazione
<cristian_c> su disco
<nicola> si lo so
<nicola> pero' devo verificare se funzionano tutte le periferiche
<cristian_c> nicola, ok
<cristian_c> quello sì
<cristian_c> :)
<nicola> a dopo
<cristian_c> vi domando
<cristian_c> ho acquistato un dispositivo tp-link
<cristian_c> è un dispositivo di rete, ma non riesco a configurarlo bene
<cristian_c> ho installato il software è ho modificato l'indirizzo ip come da guida
<BRUTALONe> cristian_c prova a chiedere alla rete molto spesso ci sono degli utenti che creano dei driver ad hoc
<cristian_c> BRUTALONe, non ho capito
<BRUTALONe> anzi durante le ricerche magari metti su google
<cristian_c> BRUTALONe, continuo a non capire
<cristian_c> :D
<BRUTALONe> esempio "marchio modello +driver +linux" o "marchio modello +driver linux"
<cristian_c> sì, ma non ci ho capito molto
<cristian_c> posso controllare meglio
<cristian_c> comunque, riesco a vedere i dispositivi collegati (ho provato con uno soltanto, in verità), ma non riesco a connetterli
<cristian_c> ho provato anche ad aprire l'interfaccia web, ma nel browser appare soltanto una sequenza di caratteri
<BRUTALONe> io ammetto ho installato la versione su hard disk di ubuntu
<BRUTALONe> e solo alcuni driver di alcune periferiche ho dovuto installare manualmente
<cristian_c> BRUTALONe, il punto è che questi dispositivi fanno a meno di driver
<cristian_c> *questo tipo di
<BRUTALONe> diciamo che non tutte le periferiche sono facilmente riconoscibili
<BRUTALONe> ad esempio le schede grafiche nel mio caso NVIDIA
<BRUTALONe> non partono con facilità
<cristian_c> BRUTALONe, sì, ma l'ha riconosciuto il device, ho anche cambiato l'ip
<BRUTALONe> e il problema dove sta ?
<cristian_c> BRUTALONe, l'ho spiegato devo configurare i dispotivi collegati a esso
<cristian_c> che il programmi li vede, ma non riesco a connetterli via software
<cristian_c> *programma
<cristian_c> BRUTALONe, avevi ragione
<cristian_c> qualcosa ho trovato
<cristian_c> 'Nessun problema per Linux o Mac: '
<cristian_c> è una buona notizia :D
<BRUTALONe> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cristian_c> esatto
<it-39> sera
<vlt> sera
<it-39> sera vlt
<skricciolo1981> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skricciolo1981> sera
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/257871   come risolvo?
<skricciolo1981> jester-,
<cristian_c> !dettagli | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c,  c'è immagine
<jester-> skricciolo1981: cosa c'è da risolvere
<skricciolo1981> 3 non aggiornati jester-
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, ho capito, ma non tuti possono/devono aprire il lik
<cristian_c> *link
<jester-> skricciolo1981: upgrade
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, non puoi venire qui e postar epastebin o imagebin senza spiegazione
<skricciolo1981> ok cristian_c  sorry
<jester-> skricciolo1981: 2 anni che giri qui dentro
<cristian_c> lol
<skricciolo1981> dist?
<jester-> no
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, spiega il problema
<jester-> o usa il gestore
<skricciolo1981> ho 3 pakketti non aggiornabili cristian_c
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, guarda che bastava usare pastebin Xd
<cristian_c> XD
<jester-> skricciolo1981: se dopo 2 anni non sai i comandi base di apt usa gestore aggiornamenti
<skricciolo1981> linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<skricciolo1981>  questi cristian_c
<skricciolo1981> jester-, non ho capito :(
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, sudo apt-get upgrade
<cristian_c> Risolto.
<jester-> skricciolo1981: con upgrade non li installa significa che non sono acora stabili
<skricciolo1981> gia fatto cristian_c
<skricciolo1981> nn va
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get update
<skricciolo1981> gia fatto cristian_c  nn va
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, da dove li hai presi?
<jester-> li mette con dist-upgrade ma non è tanto igienico
<skricciolo1981> ?????
<cristian_c> i pacchetti?
<skricciolo1981> io non ho preso niente cristian_c
<jester-> cristian_c: avr ip orposed
<jester-> proposed
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, controlla i repo attivi
<cristian_c> Gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> skricciolo1981: 3 pacchetti in sospeso non è un problema
<cristian_c> infatti
<cristian_c> errori non ne ottiene
<cristian_c> si vive lo stesso
<skricciolo1981> mi pare...ma nn sono sicuro..che ora mi sta chiedendo di aggiornarli il gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> lol
<skricciolo1981> provo
<skricciolo1981> si sono loro
<skricciolo1981> ma chiesto password...
<jester-> non dargliela hihihi
<skricciolo1981> lol
<skricciolo1981> jester-, altra cosa..come mai l immagine che carico su imagebin nn la visualizzo?
<jester-> io l'ho vista prima
<skricciolo1981> io no mi da il link ma nn la vedo
<skricciolo1981> e un po di tempo che fa cosi..
<skricciolo1981> vuoi uno screen? jester-
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> skricciolo1981: de che
<skricciolo1981> di pagina bianca perchè non vedo cio che carica
<jester-> e quando ti ho visto la pagina bianca?
<skricciolo1981> volevo sapere se sai il perchè mi fa cosi..
<jester-> come faccio a saperlo
<skricciolo1981> ok grazie jester-
<skricciolo1981> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, qual'è il problema?
<skricciolo1981> niente...che quando carico un file si imagebin io non lo visualizzo..
<skricciolo1981> su
<dod> usa firefox
<skricciolo1981> dod da sempre lo uso
<dod> prova a rinominare la .mozilla cosi' torna alle impostazioni di default
<Giacomo_> ho un grosso problema: ho installato ubuntu ma non riesco a cambiare la risoluzione dello schermo
<impex> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema. Ho ricevuto una notifica di aggiornamento da Ubuntu, l'ho eseguito, ma adesso dopo il login mi trovo sul desktop nudo e crudo. è scomparsa tutta l'interfaccia quindi i pannelli e il launcher, se premo il tasto super non accade nulla. Ho provato a rimuovere i driver amd ma niente. Ho provato anche a reinstallare unity ma nada... che posso fare?
<jester-> impex: aggiornamento di cosa
<impex> Era un aggiornamento di Ubuntu... non saprei dirti di cosa nello specifico..
<jester-> impex: normale upgrade o avanzamento di versione
<impex> normale upgrade
<jester-> impex: riesci ad aprire il terminale?
<impex> sisi
<jester-> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> sudo apt-get dist-upggrade
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<impex> ho un problema... sto usando un proxy ma l'ho impostato solo su firefox perche sono a scuola, come faccio da terminale ad aprire la configurazione di rete?
<jester-> sudo network-mager-gnome
<jester-> sudo network-manager-gnome
<impex> comando non trovato
<impex> anche quello corretto
<jester-> toglilo fa firefox
<jester-> system-setting
<impex> se lo tolgo da firefox non posso piu connettermi
<impex> e uscirebbe dalla chat
<jester-> vado a occhio non uando ciofeca unity
<jester-> impex: se lo togli dalla rete lo togli anche da ff
<impex> allora mi sono spiegato male, devo metterlo sulla rete perche avendolo impostato solo su firefox il terminale non riesce a connettersi al server ubunut
<jester-> impex: non si connette perchè è attivo il proxy in rete
<jester-> rinomina /etc/apt/apt.conf
<jester-> impex: ma stai usando un proxy adesso?
<Scarpy> sera a tutti
<Scarpy> Ho un problema con l'interfaccia grafica Unity. Ho sostituito la mia scheda grafica con una nvidia GeForce 660 Ti e tutto funziona bene a parte laa risoluzione dello schermo sbaglata
<Scarpy> riesco a vedere solo una porzione di schermo
<Scarpy> come posso risolvere?
<jester-> Scarpy: hai installato il driver da driver aggiuntivi?
<Scarpy> premetto che ho installato i driver nvidia
<jester-> Scarpy: come lo hai installato e quel
<jester-> e
<Scarpy> li ho installati con sudo apt-get
<Scarpy> e ho installato nvidia-current
<jester-> la serie 6000 è obsoleta
<Scarpy> pero' non sono sicuro che siano attivi
<jester-> non va bene il urrent
<Scarpy> quali devo mettere
<jester-> toglilo e usa driver aggiuntivi e abilita il consigliato a sarà senpre zoppo
<jester-> driver aggiuntivi è una etichetta di sorgenti software
<Scarpy> come li abilito se non ho la finestra dei driver aggiuntivi?
<Scarpy> posso farlo da terminale?
<jester-> leggi sopra
<jester-> secondo me va meglio con l'open
<Scarpy> jester-: voglio usare i cuda
<jester-> o pigli da 9000 in su o va a cass
<jester-> Scarpy: con una 6000?
<Scarpy> no?
<jester-> le legacy non sono quasi  piu supprtate
<jester-> 6000 è obsoleta
<jester-> tropa vegia
<Scarpy> ok
<Scarpy> fa niente se vecchia
<Scarpy> tanto ubuntu non mi fa vedere una mazza
<Scarpy> lo stesso
<jester-> guarda driver aggiuntivi cosa consiglia
<Scarpy> in ubuntu 13.04 non c'e' la gui driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> Scarpy, sì che cì+
<Scarpy> ripasso a windows
<jester-> Scarpy: con una 220 vedo benissimo e girano giochi 3d piuttosto pesanti
<cristian_c> *c'è
<jester-> la 220 è scarsetta
<Scarpy> funzionava li
<Scarpy> ciao e grazie
<jester-> ciao
<Scarpy> na cagata sto ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> oggià
<cristian_c> W MAC
<cristian_c> :P
<Scarpy> si W mac...ho un macbook pro e secondo me e' l'unico unix che funziona veramente
<jester-> cagata specialemnte per chi crede che la nonna di 90 anni torni ai 18
<Scarpy> ma e' sempre una scheda video dello scorso anno
<Scarpy> o due anni fa
<cristian_c> Scarpy, comunque, per la cronaca, Driver aggiuntivi c'è sulla 13.04
<Scarpy> che va benissimo in windows
<jester-> e tu usa winz
<cristian_c> Scarpy, io uso una ati x200 della preistoria
<cristian_c> va benissimo con la 12.10
<jester-> mica l'ha ordinato il dutur di usare linux che è alternativo e non sostitutivo di winz
<cristian_c> Scarpy, e poi c'è sempre il dual-boot
<jester-> se vai in moto alternativa alla magana se piove ti bagni
<Scarpy> parlando di schede preistoriche questa e' uscita a settembre 2012....meno di un anno
<jester-> e cambi le marce in modo diverso
<Scarpy> se linux non supporta le schede di meno di un ano
<Scarpy> anno
<Scarpy> misa' che non ha un grande un futuro eh
<jester-> Scarpy: la 6000 avra minimo 5 anni
<Scarpy> non e' una seimila
<Scarpy> e' una PNY
<jester-> se poi hai preso un fondo di magazzino è altro paio di maniche
<jester-> Scarpy: guarda in driver aggiuntivi cosa indica
<jester-> invece di menare il torrone
<Scarpy> vabbe' qua prendete per il culo la gente....sono 1000 volte che dico che non c'e' sta finestra di driver aggiuntivi
<jester->  <jester-> driver aggiuntivi è una etichetta di sorgenti software
<jester-> che gente
<Gio__> Solo una domanda, ho appena installato ubuntu 13.04, posso creare un collegamento sul launcher o da qualsiasi altra parte con la cartella Applicazioni?
<cristian_c> Gio__, di là
<poz> hi
<poz> my name is andrew
<cristian_c> !english | poz
<ubot-it> poz: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<poz> i don't speak english very well
<cristian_c> lol
<poz> italiano
<poz> ok
<poz> ho bisogno di aiuto
<cristian_c> sì, spara
<poz> ho scaricato ubuntu
<cristian_c> se qualcuno sa, risponde
<poz> ho un pc con windows 8
<poz> non capisco come installarlo
<poz> non sono pratico di queste cose
<poz> e il pc nn ha lettore cd
<poz> io provengo da mac
<poz> e windows nn mi piace
<poz> potete aiutarmi ?
<Gio__> poz, se non hai lettore cd usa una chiavetta
<poz> si ma come lo metto in chiavetta?
<poz> ho letto la guida
<poz> ma nn capisco come fare
<poz> é un iso ?
<poz> qualcuno mi mi puo dire come fare passo dopo passo?
<Gio__> copialo in una chiavetta, così com'è .iso
<Gio__> poi devi accedere alla BIOS del PC e dirgli di andare a leggere la USB come primario
<poz> eheh
<poz> nn sono esperto purtroppo
<poz> copio il file che ho scaricato?
<poz> con tutte le cartelle?
<poz> come si accede al bios del pc?
<Gio__> si, il file che hai saricato è un file singolo in estensione .iso, giusto?
<Gio__> poz, una cosa alla volta, rispondi a me!
<Gio__> si, il file che hai saricato è un file singolo in estensione .iso, giusto?
<poz> dimmi
<Gio__> ripeto, il file che hai saricato è un file singolo in estensione .iso, giusto?
<poz> provo a mettere il file in chiavetta e vedo
<Gio__> per accedere alla BIOS avvii il pc e tieni premuto DEL o CANC, dipende...comunque lo vedi scritto in fase di avvio per qualche secondo...
<Devidino> Gio__: la procedura che hai indicato non è corretta
<Gio__> devidino, beh io ho masterizzato il file scaricato su un dvd e poi ho fatto così...
<poz> il file è ubuntu amd 64
<Devidino> Gio__:  si ma da come ho capito poz necessita di avviare da usb
<poz> ok lo metto dentro e provo
<Devidino> poz:  non ho capito però cosa devi fare perchè sono entrato da poco
<poz> voglio installare ubuntu sul pc per avere un alternativa a windows
<Devidino> poz:  ok lo vuoi fare da dvd /cd o da usb?
<poz> una volta entrato nel bios cosa devo fare?
<poz> da usb
<poz> nn ho lettore cd nel pc
<poz> oppure se fosse possibile intallarlo nel disco rigido del pc e in fase di avvio scegliere se usare windows o linux
<Devidino> poz ok allora ... dal principio, userò termini poco "professionali" .. Devi rendere la chiavetta bootable all'avvio. questo perchè quando avvi un pc questo ha necessità di andare a leggere nel settore del dispositivo che avvi un "file",, puoi quindi usare il software per windows unebootin non sò se è ufficiale o altro ma io lo trovo intuitivo .. metti la iso di di ubuntu e poi la periferica dove anda a mettere 
<Devidino> poz:  una volta fatto questo vai nel bios (i passaggi che seguono sono generici dipende molto dal "modello di bios") , devi cercare qualcosa tipo boot o boot sequence e mettere in cima la lista o come primo avvio la voce usb drive
<Devidino> poz:  per installarlo vicino a windows ovviamente quando esegui la procedura guidata di installaizone ubuntu ad un certo punto ha la voce installa vicino a windows
<poz> sto provando
<fiamma> ciao a tutti
<fiamma> io ho ubuntu 13.04
<fiamma> e voglio scaricare un emulatore per ps1 da ubuntu software center
<fiamma> solo che all'avvio dell'ubuntu software center mi dice che il sistema di gestione di pacchetti è danneggiato
<fiamma> e con ripara non succede nulla
<fiamma> che faccio?
<cristian_c> fiamma, sudo apt-get install -f
<fiamma> già fatto
<Devidino> fiamma:  mai usato il software center ma proviamo così apri un terminale e dai questo comando qui : sudo apt-get update dopo di che metti la tua password quando è richiesta anche se non si visualizza la scrive
<cristian_c> che dice?
<fiamma> aspe che entro in admin user
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<Devidino> cristian_c: evidentemente non riesce a prendere i pacchetti dai repo*
<cristian_c> fiamma, in che senso?
<cristian_c> fiamma, non è una buona idea
<fiamma_> rieccomi stavo usando un utente senza password
<fiamma_> mi riscrivi il comando da dare
<cristian_c> fiamma_, secondo me il casino deriva da questo
<fiamma_> cioè?
<cristian_c> ma può essere giusto anche quello che scrive DEvidino
<fiamma_> cioè?
<cristian_c> fiamma, posta un: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> e metti su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | fiamma
<ubot-it> fiamma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fiamma_> si è bloccato su uno
<fiamma_> archive.getdeb.net
<fiamma_> a no ha finiti
<Devidino> fiamma ora riapri il software center
<fiamma_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5672113/
<fiamma_> ok ora?
<Devidino> fiamma hai un problema con qualche repo.. hai messo qualche repo preso in giro?
<cristian_c> Devidibravo, ci hai azzeccato
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *Devidino
<fiamma_> in che senso?
<cristian_c> fiamma_, è uscito
<cristian_c> fiamma_, il problema è che hai aggiunto dei ppa
<cristian_c> probabilmente farlocchi
<fiamma_> ok, come li tolgo?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | fiamma_
<ubot-it> fiamma_: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<fiamma_> ma cosa metto al posto di <repository-name> / <subdirectory>
<Devidino> fiamma allora dicevo
<cristian_c> Devidino, gli ho dato il link di ppa-purge
<Devidino> fiamma hai aggiunto qualche repository di treze parti?
<Devidino> cristian_c:  è??
<fiamma_> cioè?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> fiamma_, ls /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | fiamma_
<ubot-it> fiamma_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Devidino> cristian_c:  ah sempre gestito tutto stramite /etc/sources.list sta roba non la conosco
<fiamma_> impossibile soddisfare tutte le dipendenze (cache non integra)
<cristian_c> Devidino, su debian è tutto più semplcie
<fiamma_> quando apro il file de
<cristian_c> Devidino, essendo una rolling, il software è sempre aggiornato
<Devidino> cristian_c:  hai sbagliato comando ...
<cristian_c> e non ti sbatti con i ppa
<Devidino> è cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> già
<Devidino> comunque stiamo facendo troppa confusione
<cristian_c> lol
<fiamma_> piano piano
<cristian_c> fiamma_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fiamma_> è un'unica stringa?
<cristian_c> sì
<Devidino> fiamma si ma io avrei fatto diversamente prima il paste del primo e poi del secondo senno non ci si capisce nulla
<cristian_c> Devidino, ormai gli output li conosco a memoria
<cristian_c> Devidino, sai quanti utenti hanno incasinato i repo con ppa...
<cristian_c> è pieno il forum e irc
<Devidino> cristian_c:  la troppa sicurezza rende vulnerabili e bisogna essere attenti soprattutto perchè sono macchine di altri utenti..
<fiamma_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5672146/
<fiamma_> ? quindi?
<Devidino> fiamma sei pieno di repo.. non ufficiali tipo quelli di maincraft
<Devidino> fiamma che roba è playdeb?
<cristian_c> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc-hardy/ubuntu hardy main
<fiamma_> sinceramente di minecraft non mi interessa
<cristian_c> minecraft-installer-peeps-minecraft-installer-raring.list
<cristian_c> playdeb.list
<cristian_c> team-xbmc-ppa-raring.list
<cristian_c> tualatrix-ppa-raring.list
<fiamma_> piano piano
<fiamma_> mi sono perso al link
<Devidino> fiamma facciamo così ... allora sudo rm -r /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Devidino> instanto per cominciare
<cristian_c> Devidino, hai dei repo di xbmc in conflitto, tra l'altro
<fiamma_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5672161/
<Devidino> cristian_c:  eliminiamo tutto e rimettiamo solo i repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> sì
<Devidino> fiamma ok ora uname -a
<cristian_c> Devidino, invece per i ppa la storia è diversa
<Devidino> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> a parte il primo repo, gli altri sono tutti ppa, Devidino
<Devidino> cristian_c:  se elimina il sources.list e lo riscrive e fa un updare non ci dovrebbero essere problemi
<fiamma_> ragazzi, voi siete esperti e ve ne intendete, ma se continuate a discutere cosi io non ci capisco nulla
<Devidino> fiamma questo uname -a??
<cristian_c> Devidino, questo per il primo
<cristian_c> con gli altri non risolve
<cristian_c> Devidino, per gli altri gli serve ppa-purge
<cristian_c> che non stanno in sources.list
<fiamma_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5672173/
<Devidino> fiamma che versione di ubuntu è?
<fiamma_> ubuntu 13.04
<fiamma_> ci siete?
<Devidino> fiamma si cercavo una cosa
<fiamma_> a ok ;)
<Devidino> allora
<Devidino> cristian_c:  che usa ubuntu per apre i documenti gedit?
<fiamma_> ne so poco, ma credo che sia text editor
<fiamma_> o editor di testo
<cristian_c> Devidino, su unity, gedit
<cristian_c> dipende dal de
<cristian_c> su xfce, mousepad o leafpad
<cristian_c> di default
<Devidino> fiamma ok hai unity?
<cristian_c> Devidino, altirmenti uno va di nano
<Devidino> cristian_c:  si ma per rendere le cose + facili
<fiamma_> io ho unity di default
<Devidino> fiamma ok allora sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list cancella tutto il contenuto del file
<fiamma_> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permesso negato
<Devidino> fiamma sudo
<Devidino> anteponi sudo
<fiamma_> i'm sorry ho copiato male
<fiamma_> ok file svuotato
<Devidino> http://pastebin.com/SeyqgMYE incolla quello che c'è in questo file
<Devidino> e salva
<Devidino> fiamma poi salva
<fiamma_> ok chiuso e salvato
<Devidino> ora apri un terminale e dai un sudo apt-get update
<fiamma_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5672197/
<Devidino> fiamma mi pasti il contenuto di cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<fiamma_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5672201/
<Devidino> fiamma l'ULTIMA  RIGA È ERRATA FAI ATTENZIONE:s  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Devidino> sistema è : deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-updates main universe restricted multiverse
<Devidino> e poi risalva
<fiamma_> non ho capito
<Devidino> nel file hai sbagliato a copiare l'ultima riga del file
<Devidino> hai scritto multiver
<fiamma_> a ok scusa
<fiamma_> corretto
<fiamma_> ora?é
<Devidino> fiamma_:  ok salva e poi ridai un sudo apt-get update e ripasta
<Devidino> fiamma_: ??
<fiamma_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5672218/
<fiamma_> scusa mi hanno distratto
<Devidino> fiamma_:  ok fatto repo sistemati ora il software center
<Devidino> dovrebbe funzionare ben
<Devidino> bene*
<fiamma_> ho aperto il software center
<fiamma_> faccio ripara?
<Devidino> fiamma da ancora che è corrotto?
<fiamma_> no ora da la riparazione del softwqare installato
<fiamma_> sta scaricando
<cristian_c> ok
<Devidino> fiamma ok avrei preferito farlo da terminale
<Devidino> fiamma_ ma così va bene comunque
<fiamma_> cavolo quasi 460 MB
<fiamma_> aspettiamo
<Devidino> fiamma_ un consiglio sò che può sembrare difficile ma se è possiible cerca di studiare un pochino l'uso di apt- tramite il terminale il software center è un pò ... "una merda"
<fiamma_> in che senso?
<cristian_c> !apt | fiamma_
<ubot-it> fiamma_: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> Devidino, immagino che in debian il software center non esista neanche
<cristian_c> e synaptic va installato
<cristian_c> :D
<Devidino> cristian_c:  esatto ma mai usato in vita mia un gestore grafico dei pacchetti
<fiamma_> ci daro un'occhiata
<cristian_c> a me synaptic risulta molto comodo
<cristian_c> poi dipende dalla situazione
<fiamma_> io volevo testare debian
<cristian_c> Devidino, io uso tutti e tre: synaptic, terminale e software center
<cristian_c> ognuno ha le sue peculiarità, pro e contro
<Devidino> fiamma_:  se hai volglia di leggerti pile di documentazione sono sicuro che è una buona cosa ...
<Devidino> :)
<cristian_c> !syanptic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'syanptic'
<cristian_c> !synaptic
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<Devidino> fimma_ ubuntu è derivata da debian io personalmente approfondirei alcuni aspetti classici .. l'uso della bash ad esempio è il solito. i file di configurazione principali sono sempre quelli e via di seguito.. nella sostanza si somigliano
<fiamma_> devidino guarda quest'estate smanettavo molto di più
<Devidino> fiamma_:  solo che debian è più "all'antica" non troverai un software center .. o un gestore grafico per i driver di terze parti:)
<fiamma_> lo so
<fiamma_> è per quello che lo avrei provato
<fiamma_> ma quest'anno ho l'esame :|
<Devidino> fiamma_:  bhe di certo non scappa :) si è sistemato il center?
<fiamma_> scaricato 110,0 su 459,99
<Devidino> fiamma ok .. quando il software center di ubuntu scarica tt sti mega mi sento di dire che il sistema crasherà non perchè siano "nocivi i file" ma perchè li installa a cavolo:)
<fiamma_> da quando ho la nuova versione non ho altro che problemi
<fiamma_> la 10.04 a parer mio è la migliore
<Devidino> fiamma_:  non sono mai stato amante del software center ...  e di certo non gli affidrei la stabilità del mio sistema.. ora ti saluto che vado a dormire domani sveglia alle 5 buona serata
<fiamma_> ok ciao
<psyco_> hello
<psyco_> cè nessuno?
<psyco_> aiuto
<URUS> hello moto
<psyco_> ciao
<psyco_> hih
<psyco_> sneti  tu  puoi  aiutarmi
<psyco_> ^?
<psyco_> come   faccio a far funzionare la  webcam su chatroulette?
<psyco_> non  funziona dice webcam non  trovata
<URUS> non saprei
<yessss> ciao  c'è  qualcuno  che mi da una mano?
<yessss> ...........
<yessss> ola
<yessss> im italyan
<yessss> cristian?
<yessss>   ci  sei
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-17
<cri> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<zapruder86> buongiorno a tutti
<bpietro> giorno zapruder86
<glpiana> ola
<Alfasus> glpiana, ciao, possiamo proseguire?
<glpiana> Alfasus, proseguire? non avevamo risolto? che altro è successo?
<Alfasus> glpiana, non avevamo risolto  il problema di configurazione. jester- avevo proposto di resettare tutto e tu volevi provare un auto remove. Volevo inoltre chiederti se hai considerato che nei messaggi gi sono delle informazioni a dei file di restore.
<glpiana> Alfasus, quei messaggi non erano più comparsi dopo aver rimosso i pacchetti
<glpiana> Alfasus, mostrami un aoutput di sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5673375/
<glpiana> Alfasus, io non vedo errori, dai un comando che ti da errori
<enzotib> è facile ;)
<Alfasus> glpiana, gli errori ricompaiono quando reinstallo i programmi cancellati. Provo a reinstallare gimp.
<Serpico> Ciao
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673398/
<glpiana> Alfasus, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673405/
<glpiana> Alfasus, il bello è che avevi detto di avere levato tutti i repo, avevamo pure controllato. poi li rimetti e tistupisci che dia ancora errore?
<glpiana> Alfasus, quindi che facciamo, li togliamo, mettiamo a posto e poi tu li rimetti ancora e torniamo da capo?
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ferramroberto-precisextra-precise*
<glpiana> Alfasus, poi: sudo apt-get purge gimp libgegl-0.2-0:amd64 libumfpack5.4.0 libblas3
<glpiana> Alfasus, e poi vediamo se hai ancora errori PRIMA di installare altro
<Alfasus> glpiana,  avevo detto di aver levato tutti repo, perchè essi comparivano in una finestra relativa ai repo del programma Muon che io uso per l'installazione dei programmi e li avevo cancellati. Io non li ho riattivati o almeno non l'ho fatto volontariamente. Attualmente in quella finestra non compaiono.. Mi puoi aiutare a verificare quali sono i repo attualmente in funzione e come eliminare quelli indesiderati senza
<Alfasus> ricorreri a comandi testuali?
<Alfasus> glpiana, preferisci capire prima dove io posso aver sbagliato involontariamente e quindi potrei perseverare nell'errore o preferisci che proceda come mi hai suggerito?
<enzotib> Alfasus, usi kde?
<Alfasus> glpiana, sì
<Alfasus> enzotib,sì
<enzotib> Alfasus, le sorgenti software dovresti poterle vedere e modificare lanciando il comando software-properties.kde
<enzotib> sorry software-properties-kde
<Alfasus> enzotib, avevo chiesto di poter fare una verifica a prescindere dall'uso dei comandi testuali? si può?
<TaLaDo> Alfasus, in muon vai su sorgenti software e vedi
<TaLaDo> clicca su altro  software - comunque mettere ppa è sempre sconsigliato
<Alfasus> TaLaDo, in Muon quei nomi che compaiono in risposta al comando ls NON ci sono
<TaLaDo> Alfasus, se sono nel sources list vuol dire che li hai messi e visto che dici di usare muon devi averli messi da li poi altro nn so dirti
<TaLaDo> se vuoi risolvere fai come ha detto glpiana  e poi non mettere ppa ancora
<TaLaDo> altrimenti fai come credi :)
<rosarioblak> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di informazioni su ubuntu 12.04
<Alfasus> TaLaDo, forse non mi sono spiegato: non ho messo "ancora" ppa ed è per questo che volevo fare una verifica alla portata dei poveri mortali.
<enzotib> Alfasus, il comando che ti avevo dato avviava una applicazione grafica
<enzotib> non testuale
<Alfasus> enzotib, mi rimanda a Muon
<Alfasus> glpiana, procedo come mi hai suggerito, anche se resto nella mia ignoranza.
<glpiana> Alfasus, procedi come ti ho detto, poi vediamo altro
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673521/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get autoremove
<glpiana> a dopo
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673536/
<glpiana> Alfasus, ora dai: sudo apt-get install gimp
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673550/
<jester-> ellamadonna Alfasus che hai fatto al sistema
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get purge gimp libgegl-0.2-0:amd64 libumfpack5.4.0 libblas3
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673567/
<glpiana> Alfasus, apt-cache policy gimp
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673574/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get -f install
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673584/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get clean
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673609/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get update
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673619/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673635/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673642/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673652/
<glpiana> Alfasus, locate libblas.so.3gf.before_restore_2013-04-30_13.09.57.974407
<jester-> mai visto una roba cosi strana
<Dix78> ragazzi è più leggero kde o gnome?
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673659/
<jester-> Dix78: semo li
<Dix78> ok jester- grazie
<jester-> Dix78: kde è piu bello e completo
<demonio> ciao a tutti, ho un ubuntu in dual boot con windows 8 e x collegarmi ad internet uso un wireless adapter ora il problema è che il segnale non è molto potente o meglio con windows mi raggiunge 4 tacche su 5 mentre con ubuntu 1 2 su 5
<demonio> xk '?
<demonio> il problema è che con windows mi si collega e con ubuntu no
<jester-> demonio: che scheda è
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/libblas.so.3gf.before_restore_2013-04-30_13.09.57.974407 /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/backup_libblas.so.3gf.before_restore_2013-04-30_13.09.57.974407
<demonio> un'alfa awus036h
<demonio> la rete me la rileva e tutto ma il segnale è molto meno potente e quindi anche se mi si collega
<demonio> non mi fa navigare
<demonio> e quando provo ping google.com
<demonio> e poi lo stacco tramite ctrl c
<demonio> mi ritorna un risultato del tipo 80% pacchetti persi
<jester-> demonio: serve sapere il chipset
<jester-> demonio: è usb o integrata
<demonio> dfusb
<demonio> usb
<jester-> lsusb
<jester-> per vedere se lo identifica
<demonio> no no lo identifica
<demonio> anche xk altrimenti non me la rileverbbe proprio
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673673/
<demonio> xk con il wireless integrato non me lo rileva
<jester-> dovrebbe esserci il chipset, la marca non serve
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get install gimp
<demonio> jester- quello che voglio dirti io è che se fosse un problema di compatibilita (tipo non la riconosce)
<demonio> la rete non dovrebbe neanche rilevarmela
<demonio> xk il wireless interno del pc non me lo rileva
<jester-> demonio: lsusb e lspci leggono tutto quello è attaccato al pc, poi serve un driver per far funzare
<demonio> quello che non capisco io è come a parita di posizione dell'antenna ci sia una cosi elevata differenza di potenza
<jester-> e se la tua wifi è zoppa è il driver non adatto
<demonio> potresti consigliarmi del materiale  ?
<demonio> xk per fare la prova devo riavviare il pc
<demonio> almeno mi leggo varie guide oppure mi spieghi quello che devo fare cosi lo faccio in un colpo solo
<jester-> demonio: se sei in winz guarda da li
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673678/
<jester-> c'è il coso in utilità che ti fa vedere hw e sw installato
<demonio> hw e sw?
<jester-> Alfasus: hai la home separata?
<Alfasus> glpiana, sì
<jester-> demonio: hardware software
<glpiana> Alfasus, torno più tardi
<Alfasus> glpiana, verso che ora?
<glpiana> Alfasus, mezz'oretta
<jester-> Alfasus: e da ieri che cerchi di recuperare un os compromesso, come lo sai solo tu, installare / e no nformattare la home che torna nuovo in 10 minuti non ti garba?
<Alfasus> glpiana, OK
<demonio> jester- e cosa concludo vedendo sw e hw installato su win?
<jester-> demonio: che vedi il chipset della wifi che senza sapere qual'è non si puo sapere come eventualemte risolvere
<jester-> demonio: ser pee esempio è un broadcom serve o un driver aggiuntivo o il firmware
<demonio> no ma lo so qual'è è la rtl8187
<jester-> demonio: è quella e dovrebbe andare di default
<jester-> demonio: puoi installare i backport cw
<demonio> cw?
<jester-> demonio: raring?
<jester-> 13.04?
<demonio> si si
<jester-> demonio: non è che hai anche una wifi integrata?
<demonio> si si
<demonio> perche sono in un portatile
<demonio> siccome quella integrata non ci arriva neanche lontanamente uso questa
<jester-> demonio: e perchè usi una usb?
<demonio> perchè quale dovrei usare
<jester-> demonio: l'integrata
<demonio> non ci arriva nemmeno lontanamente
<jester-> se non isb particolare le prestazioni sono identiche
<jester-> la usb ha le antenne?
<demonio> si si
<demonio> in linea d'aria dovrebbe fare 3/4 km
<jester-> allora serve un driver pure per quelle ma non ti so dire
<demonio> al limite scarico il driver dal sito produttore e lo installo in ubuntu
<demonio> dovrebbe funzionare no?
<jester-> se c'è si
<jester-> fai una ricerca in gogol per marca usb
<jester-> sticass ubuntu
<jester-> demonio: nelle istruzioni allegate alla penna non c'è accenno a linux?
<demonio> si si c'è
<jester-> che dice
<demonio> beh c'è il cd con il driver
<demonio> ma siccome quando lo usavo in bt
<TaLaDo> lol
<demonio> mi prendeva senza problemi
<jester-> bt?
<demonio> pensavo
<demonio> backtrack
<jester-> demonio: bt è taroccata per i driver
<demonio> cioè?
<demonio> a si si
<demonio> xo jester- non mi spiego una cosa
<demonio> se il driver non c'è
<jester-> li modificano per andare in monitor mode, piglialo dal sito backtrk
<demonio> quindi il wireless adapter non dovrebbe proprio funzionare
<demonio> cmq provo a scaricare i driver e vedo
<jester-> demonio: c'è quello rt e la wifi la vedi ma non c'è quello che paciocca l'antenna qiuindi prense a casso
<jester-> prende
<jester-> demonio: leggi pure la doc per come installarlo
<jester-> demonio: facile anche che sia nei repo e driver aggiuntivi lo veda ma devi essere collegato a cavo per il tempo necessario
<jester-> demonio: driver aggiuntivi sta dentro a sorgenti software in impostazioni sistema
<demonio> ma devo essere collegato x scaricarli no?
<jester-> certo
<jester-> o una volta individuato il pacchetto lo scarichi da ubuntupackage e lo installi a mano
<demonio> ok provo a dopo grazie x l'aiuto
<BRUTALONe> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<impex> ciao a tutti, utilizzo ubuntu 13.04, ieri mi è spuntata la notifica per un aggiornamento, erano circa 55Mb, purtroppo non mi ricordo in particolare i pacchetti che andava ad aggiornare. Fattostà che dopo il riavvio, loggo in ubuntu e puf mi compare il desktop, posso utilizzare il mouse ma l'interfaccia unity non compare neanche a morire. Riesco ad aprire il terminale con ctrl-alt-t e da li ho provato tutto ciò che è nelle mie po
<impex> e.... che posso fare?
<enzotib> impex, mi pare di ricordare unity --reset, non so se si usa ancora
<impex> no, da errore...
<enzotib> che errore?
<enzotib> !pastebin | impex
<ubot-it> impex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<impex> niente di che solo questo: ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<Alfasus> glpiana, ciao, sono qua
<Barrnet> c'è qualcuno? :)
<enzotib> !unityreset | impex
<ubot-it> impex: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<enzotib> boh, stessa cosa che ho detto io
<Barrnet> emh
<Barrnet> posso fare una domanda idiota? >.<'
<glpiana> Alfasus, oki, l'utlimo comando che hai dato?
<enzotib> Barrnet, prego
<enzotib> !gnomereset | impex
<ubot-it> impex: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Barrnet> Ho un piccolo dubbio: quando si installa ubuntu a fianco di un sistema operativo già esistente ti richiede di ripartizionare le partizioni, ok: ma dei due blocchi da ridimensionare con il mouse lo spazio occupato dal sistema operativo è a sinistra o quello è lo spazio libero?
<enzotib> impex, magari pure quelle relative a compiz
<Barrnet> purtroppo è la prima volta che devo installare ubuntu su un pc senza piallare tutto
<impex> aspettate, con permessi di root ho fatto "unity --reset" e mi da questo output+
<enzotib> Barrnet, suppongo quello a sinistra sia già impegnato e quello a destra libero e da destinare al nuovo sistema
<impex> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7  	  compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: core compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: core unity-panel-service: nessun processo trovato compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: reset compiz (core) - Error: Failed to load plugin: reset compiz (core) - Info: Stopping plugin: core compiz (core) - Info: Unloading plugin: core
<enzotib> Barrnet, comunque se ti colleghi qui durante l'installazione e fai vedere, qualcuno di dirà con maggiore precisione
<Barrnet> Ok, provo... al limite ripartiziono xD
<Barrnet> sto installando ora
<Barrnet> :)
<enzotib> impex, non devi usare root
<enzotib> impex, unity sta girando per il tuo utente, non per root
<impex> non uso account root, ho solo dato il comando sudo su
<impex> se non lo faccio
<impex> il comando unity --reset mi da l'errore che ho scritto prima
<enzotib> impex, non cambia il discorso, usare sudo equivale ad eseguire come root
<impex> male male... e come faccio? mi da errore se sto utente normale
<enzotib> impex, hai letto il messaggio del bot relativo a gnomereset, e il mio successivo su compiz?
<impex> cavolo no, scusami ora provo
<enzotib> impex, attenzione a .config, che potrebbe anche contenere cose che NON vuoi cancellare
<impex> ok, come faccio ad aprire la home da terminale però?
<Barrnet> cd /home
<Barrnet> scusa,
<Barrnet> cd /home/tuoutente/
<enzotib> impex, nautilus
<impex> eh quello lo sapevo, però devo rinominare le cartelle e da terminale non sono buono... purtroppo windows mi ha rovinato xD
<Barrnet> impex
<Barrnet> apri da terminale nautilus
<Barrnet> dando sudo nautilus
<enzotib> impex, cancella pure .cache, .compiz, .config/compiz-1
<Barrnet> in questo modo le puoi rinominare da interfaccia grafica :)
<enzotib> Barrnet, impex niente sudo
<lerock> mv :)
<enzotib> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Barrnet> non sono file protetti?
<enzotib> Barrnet, nella tua home non dovrebbe esserci altro che roba tua, quindi non protetta per il tuo utente
<Barrnet> ah vero
<Barrnet> allora basta che apra tale cartella con nautilus e dia ctrl +h per vedere le cartelle nascoste, no?
<enzotib> sì
<Barrnet> comunque sia avevi ragione, a sinistra era lo spazio già occupato ^^'
<impex> fatto, riavvio il sistema o termino solo la sessione?
<enzotib> impex, termina sessione
<impex> ok, a tra poco :) x ora grazie!
<impex> ehm.....scusate..... termina sessione da terminale? xD
<Barrnet> no, non è necessario lol
<Barrnet> basta che la termini da unity lol
<impex> eh ma se unity non c'è come faccio?
<enzotib> impex, gnome-session-quit --logout
<lerock> exit ?
<enzotib> lerock, in quel modo chiude solo il terminale
<Barrnet> mah, conosco solo reboot che riavvia e halt che lo spegne lol
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673678/
<glpiana> Alfasus, ls -l /usr/lib/libblas.so.3gf
<impex_> continua a non andare....
<enzotib> impex_, hai sempre il terminale?
<impex_> certo
<enzotib> impex_, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, tanto per cominciare
<enzotib> impex_, avevi driver specifici per la scheda grafica?
<impex_> si, driver ufficiali amd... ho provato a toglierli a non cambia la storia
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673891/
<enzotib> impex_, errori da quei comandi?
<impex_> ehm... se esiste una combinazione di tasti x riportare il teerminale in primo piano te lo dico se no rifaccio tutto
<glpiana> Alfasus, ls /etc/alternatives/libblas.so.3gf
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673898/
<glpiana> Alfasus, locate libblas3:
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> Alfasus, locate libblas3
<enzotib> impex_, Alt-Tab
<enzotib> impex_, cicli tra le finestre, altrimenti Ctrl-Alt-t apri un terminale
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673910/
<mettiu> signori qualcuno di voi utilizza gimp con addon UfRaw per le foto .raw ?
<glpiana> Alfasus, scrivi: mkdir Temporanea
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/libblas3gf.* Temporanea
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673920/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get install libblas3
<fiamma> ciao a tutti
<fiamma> io questo pc l'ho sempre utilizzato per giocare
<fiamma> e oggi volevo installare epsxe per giocare ai giochi ps1
<fiamma> ma una volta scaricato ed estratto nella cartella home/epsxe
<fiamma> clicco sul file eseguibile e non succede niente
<fiamma> ho seguito la guida ufficiale che c'è sul sito di ubuntu
<fiamma> come faccio?
<enzotib> !enter | fiamma
<ubot-it> fiamma: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<fiamma> ok scusate.. comunque come posso fare?
<enzotib> fiamma, che guida?
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673931/
<fiamma> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Epsxe
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get -f install
<enzotib> fiamma, nella guida lo fa da terminale, che ti può dare anche qualche informazioni sull'errore
<fiamma> io l'ho fatto da solo
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673938/
<enzotib> fiamma, cosa?
<fiamma> nel senso che li dice i codici da usare se vuoi inserirlo da terminale e dice anche che si puo fare in modo grafico
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo updatedb
<enzotib> fiamma, e tu fallo da terminale, ti dico
<fiamma> "Estrarlo: è possibile farlo in maniera visuale, con il mouse, oppure da terminale con il seguente comando "
<fiamma> ok ci provo
<glpiana> Alfasus, quando termina: locate locate libblas
<fiamma> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5673943/
<fiamma> allora?
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673945/
<enzotib> fiamma, devo andare adesso
<glpiana> Alfasus, update-alternatives --config libblas.so.3
<fiamma> vabbhe ciao
<fiamma> nessun altro che sa risolvere questo problema?
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673951/
<glpiana> Alfasus, ls -l /usr/lib/libblas/libblas.so.3.0
<glpiana> fiamma, col mouse, tasto destro sul file -> estrai qui
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673956/
<fiamma> poi?
<glpiana> Alfasus, ls -l /etc/alternatives/libblas.so.3gf
<glpiana> fiamma, e poi, visto che ora lo hai estratto, prosegui con la guida
<glpiana> fiamma, cd epsxe  e poi ./epsxe
<fiamma> bash: ./epsxe: File o directory non esistente
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673969/
<impex_> enzotib gli update non hanno dato errori ma non è cambiato niente!
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libblas/libblas.so.3.0 /etc/alternatives/libblas.so.3gf
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673978/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get -f install
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673994/
<glpiana> Alfasus, dai ancora: update-alternatives --config libblas.so.3
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674000/
<Richii> salve
<glpiana> Alfasus, update-alternatives --config libblas.so.3gf
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674010/
<glpiana> Alfasus, ci rinuncio, non capisco da cosa nasca sto errore, non capisco a cosa si riferisca quel restore
<glpiana> Alfasus, fatti un backup dei dati e reinstalla
<Alfasus> glpiana, con quale programma mi consigli di fare il backup?
<glpiana> Alfasus, copiati i file semplicemente
<Alfasus> glpiana, cioè?
<glpiana> Alfasus, ????
<glpiana> Alfasus, cioè prendi i file di cui non puoi permetterti la perdita e te li copi su un altro disco, su una chiavetta, su un cd, su quel che vuoi. in modo da averne una copia
<Alfasus> glpiana, quindi mi sconsigli di affidarmi ad un programma di backup?
<glpiana> Alfasus, mi stai prendendo in giro?
<Alfasus> glpiana, sinceramente No
<glpiana> Alfasus, ti ho detto di copiarti i file, di non usare un programma di backup
<glpiana> e tu mi chiedi se ti sto consigliando un programma di backup
<Alfasus> glpiana, scusami, non mi era chiaro che mi avevi sconsigliato di usare un programma di backup
<Alfasus> glpiana, GRAZIE per averci provato
<glpiana> :)
<akis24> ciao
<spoico> ciaooo
<spoico> avrei un problema
<spoico> è questo il luogo giusto
<spoico> scusatemi è la prima volta
<jester-> spoico: dica
<spoico> ho installato la 13.04
<spoico> dopo fatto il login non mi compare piu nulla
<spoico> rimane solo lo sfondo
<spoico> senza barre
<spoico> cosa può essere
<jester-> scheda grafica?
<spoico> un po vecchiotta
<jester-> eh ma cosa
<spoico> devo vedere quale modello è
<spoico> però nel login la barra superiore ce
<jester-> spoico: parti in ripristino e al meu scegli; failsafex
<spoico> parli da cd
<spoico> all'avvio
<spoico> ?
<spoico> ecco ci sto entrando
<spoico> dice che la mia scheda video non è configurata bene
<spoico> aspettare qualche minuto
<spoico> finchè il display riparta
<jester-> spoico: non da cd, da sistema installato
<spoico> grazie cmq
<akhilleus> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=542126
<akhilleus> non riesco neppure io: come installo master pdf editor?
<jester-> akhilleus: acroread non ti garba?
<akhilleus> adobe reader dici?
<jester-> eh
<akhilleus> acroreader é obsoleto un bel pò
<jester-> ma va
<akhilleus> non mi stampa con adobe reader
<akhilleus> ho visualizzatore documenti
<akhilleus> a me serviva per editare
<jester-> akhilleus: stampa eccome
<akhilleus> ml-1670 samsung vedi se riesci
<jester-> ed è l'equivalente di adobe reader di winz
<jester-> se non stampa il reader non stampano amche altri, usa l printer installata mica la fa lui
<akhilleus> no gli altri mi stampano
<akhilleus> l'altro
<jester-> mistero
<akhilleus> e cmq spiegami come editi con adobe reader!
<jester-> akhilleus: ti serve un coso per editare pdf bloccati allora?
<akhilleus> no
<akhilleus> mi serve editare un pdf semplice
<jester-> akhilleus: io gli f23 li edito con quello
<jester-> non li salva ma listampa
<jester-> certo serve il file ad hoc
<akhilleus> siamo sempre con la storia del mago,tu 6 bravo ed io no(mica posso ripetere sempre)
<akhilleus> nn sono esperto io
<akhilleus> beginner
<jester-> akhilleus: ti jho semplicemente detto cosa uso io e cosa, piu o meno, funza a tutti, se hai hw o esigenze particolari che dire
<akhilleus> no magari nn so usarlo io
<akhilleus> ma l'errore me lo dava e con visualizzatore di cocumenti non riuscivo ad editare
<jester-> akhilleus: questo lo edita anche quello di serie, prova https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/modello-F23-compilabile.zip
<jester-> ti dice che non salva ma stampa
<akhilleus> provo
<akhilleus> questo funziona
<akhilleus> si
<akhilleus> come diamine é?
<akhilleus> sono tasse ecco....
<jester-> che se il file che cerchi di editare non lo permette puppi
<akhilleus> quindi va bene quallo che ho giusto?
<jester-> piu o meno
<akhilleus> ma io editavo anche file diversi con pdf editor
<akhilleus> ora non esiste+
<jester-> poi ci sono programmi tipo pdfedit e altri che editano anche  quello bloccati in qualche mniera
<jester-> pdfedtit è uno di quelli
<akhilleus> pdfedit non esiste+
<akhilleus> non lo trovo
<jester-> cercalo con gogol, se non è nei repo non siginifica che lo abbiano soppresso
<akhilleus> provo
<akhilleus> grazie
<akhilleus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/216396/how-do-i-install-pdfedit-on-ubuntu-12-10   va bene?
<jester-> akhilleus: anche flpsed  è buono
<akhilleus> dai repo?
<jester-> guarda se c'è
<akhilleus> si c'è
<akhilleus> grazie
<akhilleus> spero sia facile come pdfedit
<sambuco> hello, ho un problema di locales, non mi visualizza bene i caratteri accentati, di seguito la mia conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674430/
<sambuco> cosa puo' essere?
<jester-> sambuco: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ha qualche effetto?
<jester-> sambuco: facile che ti manchi qualche font
<sambuco> jester-: come faccio a resettare i locales ?
<sambuco> jester-: ora le accentate funzionano, ma ho ancora dei caratteri che non si vedono
<sambuco> come se non funzionasse UTF8
<sambuco> es: questo output non riesco a vederlo nel terminale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674457/
<Ivano> ciao buonasera
<jester-> sambuco: con ubuntu o un tarocco
<Ivano> quancuno che puo darmi una mano?
<sambuco> ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> !qualcuno | Ivano
<ubot-it> Ivano: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Ivano> ho scaricato il file iso e copiato sul dvd
<jester-> Ivano: va scritto non copiato
<Ivano> cosa va scritto e non copiato?
<jester-> Ivano: con scrivi iso
<jester-> scriverlo e copiarlo è diverso
<Ivano> si scritto scusa
<Ivano> sisi  ok
<Ivano> ho sbagliato a esprimermi
<jester-> Ivano: quindi?
<Ivano> poi se lo metto in un pc dove c'è windows, ricordo che si puo usare, per provarlo, semplicemente facendolo partire da cd senza installarlo sbaglio?
<jester-> Ivano: yess e non solo in pc con winz
<jester-> Ivano: ma devi fare il boot da cd
<Ivano> ok e come si fa perche non ci riesco
<Ivano> si ho provato e non legge... dici che ho fatto casino a masterizzare?
<jester-> Ivano: se è scritto giusto devi far partire il cdrom al boot del pc
<jester-> Ivano: hai fatto da winz?
<Ivano> winz ...snon so cosa è
<jester-> Ivano: windows
<Ivano> ho usato xfburn, ma mi sa che l'ho masterizzato
<Ivano> no adesso sul portatile ho ubuntu, lo volevo provare su fisso
<jester-> Ivano: dove hai fatto il cd
<jester-> linux o winz
<Ivano> qui , scaricato da unbuntu-it.org e masterizzato
<Ivano> dal portatile
<jester-> Ivano: in winz o linux
<Ivano> linux ubuntu
<Ivano> allora ho scaricato dal portatile dove ho ubuntu
<Ivano> e masterizzato da qui
<jester-> Ivano: ha brasero di defualt, basta che clicchi col destro la iso e scegli scrivi
<jester-> ma controlla prima md5sum della iso
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> che se ha errori perdi tempo
<Ivano> ok
<Ivano> leggo e provo per ora ti ringrazio
<jester-> sambuco: in /etc/default/locales ho solo la riga
<jester-> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<sambuco> jester-: in quel file ho due variabili settate:
<sambuco> LANG=it_IT.UTF-8 e LC_ALL=en_GB.UTF-8
<jester-> sambuco: ma è raring la mia
<sambuco> raring ?
<jester-> 13.04
<sambuco> ah
<sambuco> la mia è precise
<sambuco> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<sambuco> ho provato a lasciare solo LANG=it_IT.UTF-8
<akis24> sambuco:  posto il mio aspetta visto che ho 12.04  qui http://pastebin.com/HF8ay2GP
<sambuco> akis24: ti rubo solo la seconda riga "LANGUAGE=it:en" dato che gli altri praticamente non servono se hai settato LC_ALL
<akis24> :)
<sambuco> nada
<sambuco> è sempre illeggibile
<sambuco> ɐqɯ@s
<akis24> sambuco: usi inglese o italiano ?
<sambuco> akis24: uso inglese principalmente, ma italiano per quando uso mail o altro
<sambuco> akis24: ma qui il problema è che il terminale pare non leggere utf8
<akis24> sambuco: hai guardato nelle preferenze del terminale nel caso fosse qualche impostazione ?
<sambuco> sì, e UTF-8 Fonts è abilitato
<akis24> sambuco: come mai sopra su locale hai .. LANG=it_IT@euro e il resto tutto UTF-8 ?
<sambuco> perchè prima non avevo settato LANG e non mi funzionavano i caratteri accentati
<akis24> sambuco: dai da console -  unicode_start  e poi verifichi
<sambuco> akis24: continua a non stamparmi certi caratteri
<sambuco> ɐqɯ@s
<sambuco> boh, ci riproviamo un altra volta
<sambuco> adesso devo scappare
<sambuco> bye
<Dix78> ragazzi ho un problema con empathy. quando vado ad impostare l'account di facebook mi dice che deve essere autorizzato, si apre il browser internet e esce scritto "AVVISO DI SICUREZZA: considera l'URL qui sopra come se fosse una password e non condividerlo con nessuno." ma in realtà non funziona nulla... c'è un modo per risolvere?
<Arhat> Salve
<Arhat> c'è qualcuno disponibile per una domanda ???
<Dix78> !chiedi Arhat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chiedi Arhat'
<Dix78> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Dix78> ragazzi ho un problema con empathy. quando vado ad impostare l'account di facebook mi dice che deve essere autorizzato, si apre il browser internet e esce scritto "AVVISO DI SICUREZZA: considera l'URL qui sopra come se fosse una password e non condividerlo con nessuno." ma in realtà non funziona nulla... c'è un modo per risolvere?
<Arhat> appena installato ubuntu 13.04, fatto gli aggiornamenti tramite aggiornamenti software, installato adobe flash, ma i filmati su gli tubu sono scattosi e non soncronizzati, il video è + lento rispetto l'audio
<ado> ciao a tutti... come posso fare per svuotare il mio hd? devo installare aggiornamenti ma mi appare che ho hd pieno.. si puo eliminare i file tmp? svuotare cestino ecc?
<ado> ??
<enzotib> ado, df -h
<enzotib> !pastebin | ado
<ubot-it> ado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ado> ok
<ado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675208/
<gabmus> ciao
<gabmus> avrei un problema con il mio mac, con installato soltanto ubuntu ovviamente. L'ho installato in efi-boot e funziona bene, nessun problema, ma rimangono due problemi, uno dei quali si verificava anche quando facevo il dual boot con l'emulazione dell'mbr. Comunque i problemi sono che 1) quando riavvio il pc si freeza a un certo punto, come se date il comando shutdown senza halt. 2) dopo aver installato i driver nvidia non vanno pi
<gabmus> ù i tty e i controlli della luminosità
<enzotib> ado, e cos'è che non riesci a fare?
<jester-> !macbook | gabmus
<ubot-it> gabmus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<IraDivina> Sera
<gabmus> grazie jester- ma il mio non è un macbook pro
<gabmus> è un macbook unibody modello late 2009
<gabmus> ho già visto quella pagina tempo fa, non mi ha aiutato
<jester-> gabmus: guarda ila pagina, è piena di modelli
<gabmus> wow
<gabmus> magnifico, vediamo se va la roba del reboot, vi faccio sapere
<gabmus> ah... sta ancora facendo un encoding... devo aspettare
<Serpico> Ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-18
<roberto-> help roberto@roberto-laptop:~$ vuze file:/usr/lib/jni/ ; file:/usr/lib/java/ ; file:/usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar ; file:/usr/share/java/log4j-1.2-1.2.16.jar ; file:/usr/share/java/commons-cli-1.2.jar ; file:/usr/lib/java/swt-gtk-3.8.2.jar ; file:/home/roberto/ StartServer ERROR: unable to bind to a local port listening for passed torrent info: Other instance detected StartSocket: passing startup args to already-running Azureus ja
<fleurtherock> ciao
<fleurtherock> ho bisogno di una mano
<fleurtherock> come faccio a scoprire il mio ip lan?
<fleurtherock> ciao Shin3
<fleurtherock> ci sei?
<fleurtherock> c'è qualcuno online?
<fleurtherock> DD3my,
<DD3my> dimmi fleurtherock
<fleurtherock> sto cercando di aprire un porta sul mio router, mi chiede di indicare l'indirizzo ip lan
<fleurtherock> come posso trovarlo?
<Cri> giorno
<Bobbix> Salva
<Bobbix> Mi servirebbe un aiuto per creare un comando di apertura file personalizzato per l'utilizzo di Notepad++ sotto wine.
<Bobbix> In pratica modifico la lista menu Altro e aggiungo un comando Wine ma non conosco la sintassi per l'apertura di un file in commandline
<akis24> giorno
<Dix78>  ragazzi ho un problema con empathy. quando vado ad impostare l'account di facebook mi dice che deve essere autorizzato, si apre il browser internet e esce scritto "AVVISO DI SICUREZZA: considera l'URL qui sopra come se fosse una password e non condividerlo con nessuno." ma in realtà non funziona nulla... c'è un modo per risolvere?
<Bobbix> Ripropongo la domanda... nessuno sa come creare un'associazione di programmi/applicazione in wine?
<Bobbix> Devo associare un file .php con Notepad++ sotto wine
<Bobbix> con Windows si fa da esplora risorse.. .qui come si fa?
<akis24> Bobbix: credo che se ci clicchi col destro sopra puoi scegliere con che cosa aprirlo
<Bobbix> akis24: eh.. peccato che non cisia Notepad++
<akis24> Bobbix: usi ubuntu ?
<Bobbix> certamente
<akis24> Bobbix: non puoi usare il blocco note per associarlo o ti serve  Notepad++ ?
<Bobbix> Mi serve notepad++... L'applicazione (Notepad++) installata sotto wine NON è disponibile tra le applicazioni "associabili" e anche a mano non mi funziona (dal menu Altro)
<akis24> Bobbix:  dacci un occhiata tu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302288
<Bobbix> ok
<Bobbix> akis24: MA li non parla del mio problema
<Bobbix> Io ho già installato Notepad++ e funziona alla grande... vorrei solo poter aprire un file facendo click destro apri con... notepad++ di wine
<akis24> Bobbix:  parlano di installare Notepad++ 5.5.1 su wine
<akis24> ahh ok
<Bobbix> Io vogliosolo fare un'associazione tipo file linux con applicazione wine
<akis24> Bobbix:  si si capito
<Bobbix> Ci sarei anche riuscito ma mi dice che sotto wine non c'è associazione tipo file
<akis24> Bobbix:  infatti capisco
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Dix78> giorno jester-
<Dix78> ragazzi ho un problema con empathy. quando vado ad impostare l'account di facebook mi dice che deve essere autorizzato, si apre il browser internet e esce scritto "AVVISO DI SICUREZZA: considera l'URL qui sopra come se fosse una password e non condividerlo con nessuno." ma in realtà non funziona nulla... c'è un modo per risolvere?
<akis24> Bobbix:  una prova con geany  chissa' è un ide minimale.
<Bobbix> No... voglio risolvere la questione alla base.. non è adesso un problema di Notepad o altro... voglio poter fare questo tipo di associazione.
<Bobbix> Altrimenti la prossima volta (quando non ci saranno alternative) mivedrò fregato.
<Bobbix> Possibile che non si riesca a fare un'associazione applicazione wine a tipo file?
<akis24> Bobbix: qui credo l'abbiano fatto http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=361004
<akis24> almeno la procedura ..
<Bobbix> USARE UN COMANDO PERSONALIZZATO non è disponibile nelleultime versioni di ubuntu
<akis24> Bobbix: fino alla 12.04 almeno su xubuntu c'è
<akis24> oltre non saprei
<Bobbix> io non lo vedo affatto (ho la 14.04
<Bobbix> scusa
<akis24> avrai la 13.04
<Bobbix> 12.04
<Bobbix> LTS
<akis24> si idem
<Bobbix> e tu ce l'hai?
<akis24> ti faccio vedere aspetta..
<akis24> si
<Bobbix> e com'è possibile sta cosa?
<Bobbix> ci sono versioni diverse della 12.04 ??? Nautilus è bacato?
<Bobbix> Ci va installato qualche addon che non è di default?
<Bobbix> Io al massimo ho "trova applicazioni online"
<akis24> Bobbix:  http://imagebin.org/258051
<akis24> Bobbix: io uso xfce ma non credo non ci sia sulle altre versioni
<tammu> giorno a tutti
<Bobbix> a me non appare, ho gnome
<jester-> 'ngiorno tammu
<Bobbix> invece credo proprio che sia così, c'è su xfce e non su gnome
<Bobbix> (che sola!)
<tammu> sono cosapevole di non trovarmi nel chen più appropriato
<Bobbix> akis24: e in mancanza quindi come si fa?
<akis24> Bobbix: magari qualche script su gnome che aggiunge qualche funzione credo ci siano
<tammu> ma presumo di ave bisogno di una mano con qualche riga di linux
<tammu> ( che non conosco per nulla :) )
<Dix78> tammu cosa devi fare di preciso?
<tammu> ho installato android 4 su vmware ma non riesco ad utilizzare la lan
<tammu> mi risulta che ci sia qualche abilitazione e comando da dare tramite il terminal ...
<tammu> per caso sapete aiutarmi o dove indirizzarmi per risolvere il problema
<jester-> !chat | tammu
<ubot-it> tammu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tammu> ok thx
<tammu> mi sposto
<Bobbix> akis24: ce l'ho fatta
<Bobbix> si trattava di capire la sintassi giusta... non è che ci sia molta documentazione googlando... ho copiato da altri link e comandi aiutandomi con i pochi post trovati sull'argomento.
<akis24> :)
<Bobbix> Funziona.. questo è l'importante.
<akis24> certo
<Bobbix> Thanks
<akis24> di nulla
<Dix78>  ragazzi ho un problema con empathy. quando vado ad impostare l'account di facebook mi dice che deve essere autorizzato, si apre il browser internet e esce scritto "AVVISO DI SICUREZZA: considera l'URL qui sopra come se fosse una password e non condividerlo con nessuno." ma in realtà non funziona nulla... c'è un modo per risolvere?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Dix78
<ubot-it> Dix78: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Dix78> cristian_c :S
<Dix78> cristian_c la domanda l'ho fatta più di mezz'ora fa... non mi sembra di stizzire nessuno ne di voler spammare
<cristian_c> 10:19:52 <Dix78>  ragazzi ho un problema con empathy.            10:36:18 <Dix78> ragazzi ho un problema con empathy.               11:06:31 <Dix78>  ragazzi ho un problema con empathy
<Dix78> infatti ho detto mezz'ora cristian_c ...
<cristian_c> 'ogni N minuti' <-- il concetto è quello
<Dix78> come siete fiscali cristian_c ... potevo capire ci fosse stata gente in stanza che stava parlando ma.. vabè ciao buon sabato
<cristian_c> Dix78, esistono altri strumenti della community, li hai usati?
<Dix78> cristian_c sto facendo tranquillo...
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> ho capito bene... o canonical mette in vendita cd/dvd solo di ubuntu 32bit?
<cristian_c> !chat | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sacarde> ok
<ildaniel> buongiorno
<ildaniel> scusate se rompo, ma non riesco a configurare bene samba
<cristian_c> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<ildaniel> in pratica, da gli altri pc della rete accedo alla cartella che ho condiviso, ma dal pc dove è la cartella public non posso accedere se non come root... mo' lo spacco!
<cristian_c> ildaniel, come sono impostati i permessi?
<cristian_c> come li hai impostati?
<ildaniel> cristian_c grazie, mi sto leggendo anche quella, ma non trovo soluzione, credo che devo creare un utente su questo pc
<cristian_c> ildaniel, comunque posta un ls -l sulla cartella
<ildaniel> ok
<cristian_c> sulla parent directory
<cristian_c> XD
<ildaniel> è un pò lungo...
<cristian_c> !paste | ildaniel
<ubot-it> ildaniel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ildaniel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5676707/
<ildaniel> ecco, questo me lo ricordavo hihiihih
<ildaniel> e comunque infatti ho dovuto usare "sudo ls -l ......."
<cristian_c> ildaniel, come si chiama la cartella?
<cristian_c> ildaniel, scusa, ma è pieno di guest
<cristian_c> ildaniel, come ti sei loggato?
<Serpico> Ciao
<Serpico> ragazzi che cambia tra ubuntu e ubuntu gnome??
<enzotib> Serpico, ubuntu ha interfaccia unity, ubuntu gnome ha interfaccia gnome shell
<enzotib> ovviamente di default, che si può sempre cambiare installando cose
<valerio> ciao ragazzi io volgi installare ubuntu su un ibook g4 come si fa...(perchè a me non mi si avvia il cd di installazione
<Serpico> va beh si..capito..
<Serpico> diciamo che ubu gnome è il "vecchio" gnome..
<enzotib> Serpico, no, è il nuovo gnome
<Serpico> vecchio ubuntu
<Serpico> si ho scritto male :D
<valerio> ciao ragazzi io volgi installare ubuntu su un ibook g4 come si fa...(perchè a me non mi si avvia il cd di installazione
<enzotib> !ripetere | valerio
<ubot-it> valerio: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Serpico> enzotib: un'ultima cosa..cercavo lo sha di ubu dove lo posso trovare?
<Serpico> enzotib: no problem l'ho trovata
<Valerio> Ciao ragazzi io vorrei installare ubuntu su un ibook g4 coma posso fare ( non mi fa partire il cd)
<Valerio> Ciao ragazzi io vorrei installare ubuntu su un ibook g4 coma posso fare ( non mi fa partire il cd)
<Serpico> Valerio: !ripetere
<Valerio> ok
<Serpico> !ripetere Valerio
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Serpico> !ripetere | Valerio
<ubot-it> Valerio: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Valerio> ok
<Valerio> però mi rispondete
<Serpico> Valerio: è evidente che non conosciamo la risposta..
<Valerio> ok
<Valerio> ma ho letto in internet ch per avviare il cd bisogna premere c all'invio
<Valerio> io non o capito se c va tenouto premuto o meno
<zippo> need help
<zippo> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<tuco_> ciao a tutti
<Guest60372> vorrei installare la mia vecchia multifunzione lexmark x1180 su mint 14 nadia ma sono da poco approdato a linux (meglio tardi che mai!) e non so come fare: qualcuno potrebbe cortesemente aiutarmi? Grazie
<nannes> !mint | Guest60372
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mint'
<nannes> Guest60372: Qui si fornisce supporto solo alle versioni ufficiai di ubuntu
<nannes> Almeno era cosi' fino a poco tempo fa.. sono mancato un po'.. ma non credo siano cambiate le cose
<saro> salve a tutti
<Guest60372> ok grazie...saresti così gentile da dirmi dove posso provare a trovare aiuto?
<saro> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con la scelta della versione + adatta al mio pc, ed inoltre dirmi se c'è un modo x installarlo direttamente da internet senza cd o chiavetta? grazie in anticipo
<nannes> Guest60372: Sicuramente nel canale di mint hai maggiori probabilita'
<Guest60372> come lo trovo?
<nannes> Guest60372: Su freenode ce n'e' uno solo..  prova!!   /join ##linuxmint
<nannes> !chat > Guest60372
<ubot-it> Guest60372, please see my private message
<saro> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con la scelta della versione + adatta al mio pc
<dod> saro che pc hai?
<dod> no o chiavetta o cd.
<saro> ho un asus con processore athlon II e 4 gb ram
<dod> modello preciso?
<saro> ASUST eK K51AE
<saro> processore AMD athlon II dual core M320 2.10 GHz
<dod> ok ci puoi mettere tranquillamente la versione desktop di ubuntu 64 bit ultima uscita
<saro> ok grazie mille
<dod> o la masterizzi a bassa velocita' oppure la metti in una penna usb
<saro> xò ho il lettore ke nn funziona
<saro> davvero nn c è nessun modo x installare via internet?
<dod> ti fai il cd su un altro pc. scarichi e masterizzi
<dod> che io sappia no.
<saro> ok grazie ancora buona giornata
<dod> prego
<us3r-> che versione di lubuntu devo usare per netbook con cpu via c7-m 1.60ghz e 1 gb di ram ?
<us3r-> o ubuntu
<dod> per ubuntu ci vai preciso.
<dod> metti lubuntu
<us3r-> che intendi?
<us3r-> sì ho provato la 13.04 ma non va al desktop
<us3r-> non è compatibile
<us3r-> ho provato anche xubuntu 13.04 e mint 14
<us3r-> e è uguale
<dod> hai il requisito minimo per ubuntu che probabilmente andrebbe lento. ma li non gira probabilmente perche' unity pretende una scheda vga con 3d.
<dod> lubuntu richiede un quarto della ram che hai per girare.
<dod> e non usa unity.
<dod> direi di provare quello.
<us3r-> sì ma non ha + il supporto per il processore via c7-m
<us3r-> l'ho provato
<us3r-> ho provato lubuntu 13.04
<us3r-> nn c'è modo di farlo arrivare al desktop il live usb
<us3r-> mentre almeno linux mint 14 ci arriva con modalità compatibility mode
<dod> hai provato versioni a 32 bit?
<us3r-> ma poi non riesco a trovare una risoluzione giusta per il monitor, 1280x720 è troppo grossa, mentre 1024x600 che dovrebbe andare bene quando la seleziono mi incasina tutto
<us3r-> sì queste versioni che ho detto sono tutte a 32 bit
<dod> -.-
<us3r-> le ho prese tutte a 32 bit
<dod> eh si si. ho capito.
<us3r-> ora provo lubuntu 10.4
<dod> mi sa che ti torna tornare indietro e mettere una 10.04
<dod> ecco appunto.
<us3r-> sì infatti
<us3r-> già la 10.10 nn va bene ?
<dod> metti, aggiorni, togli i repo e la lasci come e' per sempre.
<us3r-> speriamo che ci siano aggiornamenti
<dod> pare di no. la 10.04 la danno per sicura. e poi la 10.04 era una lts e quindi una versione piu' curata e stabile.
<us3r-> lucid lynx
<dod> si
<us3r-> la usavo 5 o 6 anni fa con l'athlon 1000
<us3r-> e vga radeon 9550
<dod> e comunque e' l'ultima lts con gnome 2. una gran versione. non aveva che io ricordi difetti grossi. e' che ti tocca usare tutto software di epoca e contentarti di quello. e comunque cambia quasi niente con quello che si usa adesso. fidati.
<us3r-> no, io metto lubuntu
<us3r-> con lxde
<dod> si meglio. ma comunque il set di programmi e' di quell'epoca li.
<us3r-> poche differenze da oggi
<us3r-> di programmi per linux
<dod> hai avuto nel frattempo bisogno di nuove possibilita' introdotte in qualche programma specifico? gimp, vlc, firefox...?
<dod> io no.
<us3r-> no
<us3r-> nel frattempo ho usato windows
<us3r-> cmq questa 10.4 nn va
<us3r-> arriva al desktop ma è tutto mosso
<us3r-> non imposta la risoluzione giusta
<us3r-> dovrò provare la 8.4 allora
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<akhilleus> ciao cristian_
<akhilleus> mi dite per favore come mettere la password ad una cartella che ho creato?
<akhilleus> che é diventata di tutti in casa?
<Anam> Ciao a tutti. Da neofita mi servirebbe un'info. Che app devo usare per installare un eseguibile? Grazie
<jester-> Anam: ??
<Anam> Ciao. Appena arrivato nel mondo Ubuntu.
<mettiu> come mai ogni volta che copio i file (fotografie) da una scheda di memoria sulla scrivania mi da sempre problemi e ne dimentica sempre qualcuno?
<jester-> Anam: installare un eseguibile?
<akhilleus> enzotib mi dici per favore come fare per proteggere una cartella senza creare un nuobo utente????
<akhilleus> nuovo*
<Anam> Almeno penso, devo installare il software per un modem usb coopvoce e scompattando il file mi rimane un eseguibile....in teoria.
<Anam> potrei avere toppato????
<jester-> Anam: .exe?
<akhilleus> jester-mi aiuti a cifrare la mia cartella personale?
<akhilleus> cioè vorrei mettere una password in modo che nessuno acceda al suo contenuto
<jester-> akhilleus: non ho mai usato crypt
<akhilleus> un qualsiasi cosa affinche' nessuno veda le mie cose
<jester-> akhilleus: ci dovrebbe essere qualcosa sul wiky
<Anam> no, non vedo il suffisso ma dalle proprietà mi dice"Eseguibile (application/x-executable)"
<akhilleus> ne ho scaricato uno ma troppo complicato
<jester-> akhilleus: criptare la home non è una buona idea visto la poca affidabilatà
<akhilleus> e l'ho rimosso
<akhilleus> no é la cartella che ho sulla scrivania
<jester-> akhilleus: è nei repo il necessario
<akhilleus> cosa scrivo?
<jester-> !crypt | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: Installazione e configurazione di Truecrypt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/TrueCrypt - Installazione di Cryptkeeper:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Cryptkeeper - Installazione di ecryptfs : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta
<akhilleus> Cryptkeeper è difficile provo il 1°
<akhilleus> troppo difficile
<akhilleus> :((
<Stalker> ciao a tutti
<Stalker> chi puo darmi una mano?
<Guest93454> non riesco a vede il mio hdd externo
<Guest93454> con win 7 funzione
<Guest93454> funziona
<Guest93454> qualche soluzione?
<Guest93454> ho ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> Guest93454: sei in linux?
<Guest93454> ora si
<Guest93454> ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> Guest93454: hd connesso?
<Guest93454> si via usb
<jester-> Guest93454: apri il file manager
<Guest93454> fatto
<jester-> nautilus
<jester-> Guest93454: finestra a sinistra dovrebbe cmparire
<jester-> comparire*
<jester-> clicca che lo monta
<Guest93454> no alla voce dispositivi
<Guest93454> c'è solo computer
<jester-> se partizionato con piu partizioni compiano le partizioni
<Guest93454> non compare nulla
<jester-> Guest93454: apri un terminale e dai sudo fdisk -l quindi metti la risposta sul pastebin
<Guest93454> e proprio questo il problema
<jester-> !paste | Guest93454
<ubot-it> Guest93454: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Guest93454: hai avviato il pc con il disco attaccato?
<Guest93454> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677714/
<Guest93454> ecco
<jester-> infatti non lo caga ed è strano, riavvia col disco collegato
<Guest93454> gia fatto
<Guest93454> uguale a prima
<jester-> Guest93454: staccalo
<Guest93454> ok
<jester-> Guest93454: riattaccalo e fa vedere la risposta a dmsg | tail
<Guest93454> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677723/
<Guest93454> ecco
<jester-> o bella lo prende per un mouse
<Guest93454> il mio mouse è usb!
<jester-> Guest93454: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mount mountall
<jester-> Guest93454: ma hai staccato e riattaccato il mouse o il disco
<Guest93454> il disco!
<jester-> appunto
<jester-> centra no il mouse
<Guest93454> fatto sudo apt-get install --reinstall mount mountall
<jester-> Guest93454: è onnesso diretto alla usb o su un hub usb
<Guest93454> diretto
<jester-> apt ha reinstallato i 2 pacchetti?
<jester-> ma il fatto è che non lo vede manco fdisk quindi è coe se non ci fosse, ho dubbi che lo rilevino bios e winz
<Guest93454> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677736/
<Guest93454> ecco
<jester-> Guest93454: riavvia col coso connesso e controlla che il bios lo rilevi
<jester-> secondo me no
<Guest93454> come mi aggorgo se il bios lo vede o no?
<Guest93454> accorgo
<jester-> quando accendi dovresti vedere il verbose del bios e vedi ci sono 2 hd
<Guest93454> provo
<Guest93454> ci sentiamo tra un po
<jester-> comunque manco winz lo vede
<Guest93454> il mio pc e abbastanza vecchioo
<Guest93454> :-)
<jester-> se hai usb1 e il coso è usb2 non va
<Guest93454> si si con win 7 va tranqullamente
<jester-> lsusb
<jester-> che dice
<jester-> lo vede il bos lo vede pure linux
<jester-> bios
<jester-> a meno del problema usb1
<jester-> cambia porta usb
<Guest93454> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677748/
<Guest93454> ecco
<jester-> vede la sd e le usb secondo me il disco è defunto
<jester-> e se la conti giusta anche in winz
<Guest93454> spero tu abbia torto
<jester-> Guest93454: è alimentato o prende la scossa dalle usb
<Guest93454> altrimenti tutte le mie foto sono fottute?
<Guest93454> alimentato
<jester-> se va  in winz le recuperi dal i
<jester-> li
<jester-> se va
<Guest93454> appunto
<ildaniel> salve, avrei bisogno di una mano con samba, avevo iniziato a parlarne con cristian ma poi sono dovuto scappare
<jester-> ildaniel: cioè?
<ildaniel> in pratica la cartella condivisa è accessibile dagli altri pc, ma non dal pc dove la cartella risiede, se non come root
<jester-> ildaniel: cartella nella home?
<jester-> se non nella home è normale
<Guest93454> grazie jester
<ildaniel> jester-: si è nella home
<jester-> e de che
<ildaniel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5676707/
<jester-> ildaniel: cancellala e ricreala non da root
<ildaniel> jester-: oki provo
<jester-> ildaniel: hai qualcosa di sminchiato pure la desktop è di root
<jester-> o gruppo root
<ildaniel> è infatti non mi torna qualche cosa
<jester-> spe
<jester-> ildaniel: il tuo user si chiama?
<ildaniel> certo che "sminchiato" mi piji proprio per il c%%o ehhehe
<ildaniel> jester-: ildaniel
<jester-> è li da vedee
<andreinho> buonasera ragazzi
<andreinho> posso fare una domandina veloce veloce?
<jester-> ildaniel: ma sei da utente guest?
<jester-> andreinho: dica
<ildaniel> jester-: no faccio il login come utente ildaniel
<andreinho> mi hanno chiesto di assemblare un pc con processore amd a10 5800k
<jester-> ildaniel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5676707/
<andreinho> sfruttando la grafica integrata del processore
<jester-> sei guest
<jester-> andreinho: che chipset
<jester-> ildaniel: ho hai pacioccato con chown
<ildaniel> jester-: guida quà guida là ho pasticciato si misà
<jester-> ildaniel: sicuro che sei loggato ildaniel?
<jester-> i
<jester-> ildaniel: echo $HOME
<jester-> incolla qui
<ildaniel> /home/ildaniel
<jester-> ildaniel: incolla nel terminale
<jester-> find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<jester-> ildaniel: e poi sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<jester-> anche la tilde finale
<ildaniel> con sudo però mi  dà operazione non permessa al primo comando
<jester-> ildaniel: echo $USER
<jester-> risposta?
<ildaniel> ildaniel
<jester-> sudo su
<jester-> find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<jester-> ildaniel:  exit
<jester-> ildaniel:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<ildaniel> chown: impossibile accedere a "/home/ildaniel/.gvfs": Permission denied
<jester-> è normale il resto lo ha cambiato
<jester-> exit
<jester-> ildaniel:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<jester-> ildaniel: dovrebbe essere a posto
<ildaniel> quindi adesso ricreo una cartella, non da terminale, dove era prima chiamata come prima per samba...
<ildaniel> non da rott volevo dire
<ildaniel> seeee....... root
<jester-> ildaniel: da terminale anche: mkdir sticass
<us3r-> come faccio a dire a ubuntu o a puppy linux al boot come command line di usare una certa risoluzione per il desktop?
<jester-> se usi sudo la crea root
<us3r-> mi si avvia su una risoluzione sbagliata e non vedo niente
<jester-> us3r-: se non hai una scheda antica la risoluzione la setti una volta e basta in ubuntu
<jester-> se è settabile
<us3r-> non riesco a settare niente
<us3r-> faccio da live usb
<jester-> us3r-: che scheda è
<us3r-> e va al desktop ma
<us3r-> boh è del netbook con processore via c7-m
<jester-> us3r-: terminale e: lspci | grep -i vva
<jester-> us3r-: terminale e: lspci | grep -i vga
<us3r-> non posso usare il terminale
<jester-> pardon
<jester-> come no
<us3r-> quando va al desktop io chiudo tutto
<us3r-> perchè non si vede niente
<us3r-> si muove tutto
<jester-> vai in tty con ctr-alt-F2
<jester-> alt-F7 per tornare
<us3r-> ora provo
<jester-> dai il comando e prendi nota
<jester-> se anche puppy fa la stessa cosa mi sa che hai una video strana assai
<us3r-> pensa che da liux mint x86 xfce funziona ma solo in compatibility mode
<us3r-> mint 14
<us3r-> solo che la risoluzione è troppo grossa
<us3r-> e non vedo la barra sotto
<ildaniel> jester-: grande,grazie,vorrei anche capire che abbiamo fatto, se mai ne avrai il tempo
<us3r-> xkè haiscritto terminale e: ?
<us3r-> il comando è lspci | grep -i vga ??
<us3r-> senza e: davanti?
<us3r-> ora provo da un terminale da mint
<us3r-> sta facendo il boot
<jester-> ildaniel: abbiamo ripristinato permessi e gruppo e proprietario
<ildaniel> jester-: sembrava di più :)
<jester-> ma  no
<jester-> avevi tutto come guest
<jester-> e se non sei almeno nel gruppo ti blocca
<ildaniel> oki, mò mi butto sulla condivisione della stampante, quindi tra 3 giorni ti rivengo a cercare hehehe
<us3r-> allora è vga compatible controller via technologies cx700/vx700 s3 unichrome pro (rev03)
<dod> ha una cpu via.. con grafica integrata pare...
<us3r-> la modalità compatibilty è ..boot=casper xforcevesa nomodeset b43.blacklist=yes ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw noapic noapci no splash irqpoll
<jester-> us3r-: al boot abilita nomodeset
<us3r-> ho provato
<jester-> us3r-: da live tasto F6 mi pare
<us3r-> sei sicuro che è quello?
<jester-> us3r-: se non è quello sarà un altro ma li sta
<us3r-> xkè ho già provato su altre versioni a mettere quel comando
<jester-> prima schermata sotto ci sono tasti F
<jester-> mi pare sia F&
<us3r-> da unetbootin
<us3r-> premo tab
<jester-> F6 e ti escono le opzioni
<us3r-> e mi fa aggiungere sulla linea di comando
<us3r-> ma dove dici?
<jester-> prima schermata della live quando avvii
<us3r-> io avvio da unetbootin
<jester-> usb fatta con unetbot
<us3r-> sì
<jester-> quindi dovresti comunque vedere
<jester-> batti enter alla pria schermata
<jester-> o fatti la usb in winz che ha il tool migliore
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<us3r-> e che dovrei fare dopo?
<skricciolo1981> scanner non trovato con stampante multifunzione in rete hp photosmart 5520
<skricciolo1981> da 12.04
<jester-> skricciolo1981: ????
<skricciolo1981> jester-,
<jester-> la devi comprare?
<skricciolo1981> la stampante va lo scanner no
<jester-> skricciolo1981: è supportata da hplip?
<skricciolo1981> nn so che sia
<jester-> skricciolo1981: è il driver per certe hp
<skricciolo1981> ha installato in automatico i driver
<skricciolo1981> nn so come verificare
<jester-> la mia 4500 multi con quello funza e siccome i deficienti lo hanno tolto dai repo si deve prenderlo sul sitp
<jester-> skricciolo1981: xsane è installato?
<skricciolo1981> no
<jester-> se non c'è il driver come fa ad andare lo scanner
<skricciolo1981> lo scarico?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: photosmart numero?
<dod> skricciolo1981 hplip ti mette una gui, quindi te la ritrovi sulla barra e nel menu'.
<dod> installa hplip che sta' nei repo. poi verifica ma vedrai che xsane se lo porta dietro da sola..
<skricciolo1981> 5520
<skricciolo1981> jester-,
<jester-> skricciolo1981: serve hplip
<skricciolo1981> ho scaricato xsane jester-
<skricciolo1981> quindi?
<dod> installa hplip e riavvia
<skricciolo1981> dai repo?
<dod> ti viene l'icona sulla barra e sul menu. tonda celeste con scritto hp
<dod> si
<skricciolo1981> sta scaricando
<jester-> skricciolo1981: wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/hplip/hplip-3.13.5.tar.gz
<skricciolo1981> da terminale?
<jester-> dod: dalla 12.10 hplip è cucco
<jester-> skricciolo1981: prova a voce
<skricciolo1981> ok dato da terminale
<dod> -.-
<jester-> skricciolo1981: poi scompatta nella home
<skricciolo1981> ??
<skricciolo1981> cioe?
<jester-> madu ti sta scaricando un tar
<jester-> lo devi scompattare
<skricciolo1981> nn vedo dove l ha messo
<skricciolo1981> trovato ma si chiude il gestore archivi jester-
<jester-> skricciolo1981: dove eri col terminale penso nella home
<skricciolo1981> trovato ma nn scompatta
<skricciolo1981> ok adesso l ha scompattato jester-
<jester-> skricciolo1981: cd hplip-3.13.5/
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  python install.py se segui le richieste
<skricciolo1981> directory nn trovata
<jester-> controlla che cartella ha creato
<skricciolo1981> quella da te scritta jester-
<jester-> prenderei  cioè?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: cioè
<skricciolo1981> hplip-3.13.5
<skricciolo1981> in home
<jester-> skricciolo1981: chiudi e riapri il terminale
<jester-> skricciolo1981: cd hplip-3.13.5/
<skricciolo1981> File o directory non esistente
<jester-> cd hp tab che completa
<jester-> se cè come fa a non esistere
<skricciolo1981> nn completa
<jester-> skricciolo1981: cd ~/hplip-3.13.5
<skricciolo1981> nada
<jester-> skricciolo1981: wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/hplip/hplip-3.13.5.run
<jester-> da prendere a calci nella palle chi lo ha tolto dai repo
<skricciolo1981> lol
<skricciolo1981> fatto jester-
<jester-> skricciolo1981: chmod +x hplip-3.13.5.run
<skricciolo1981> fatto
<jester-> skricciolo1981: ./hplip-3.13.5.run
<skricciolo1981> scegliere installazione
<jester-> skricciolo1981: quale
<skricciolo1981> automatica o custumizzata?
<jester-> a
<skricciolo1981> o esci
<skricciolo1981> Is "Ubuntu 12.04" your correct distro/OS and version (y=yes*, n=no, q=quit) ?
<jester-> y
<skricciolo1981> Please read the installation notes. Press <enter> to continue or 'q' to quit:
<jester-> q
<skricciolo1981> finito
<jester-> skricciolo1981: ma hai la 12.04
<skricciolo1981> si
<jester-> li va ancora
<skricciolo1981> l ho detto prima
<jester-> vadavia iciapp
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sudo apt-get intall hplip-gui
<skricciolo1981> ne abbiamo parlato fino ieri...XD
<skricciolo1981> operazione nn valida jester-
<jester-> install
<skricciolo1981> lol
<skricciolo1981> fatto
<jester-> fischia quando ha finito
<skricciolo1981> fiiiiiuuuuu
<jester-> hp-toolbox
<skricciolo1981> ?
<jester-> e installa la stmpante
<skricciolo1981> è un comandoo?
<jester-> nel terminale sveglia
<skricciolo1981> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> skricciolo1981: prima sarebbe utile rimuover l'installata
<skricciolo1981> ah ekko
<skricciolo1981> ecco
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/258096
<jester-> skricciolo1981: setup device
<jester-> pare logico
<jester-> skricciolo1981: usb se usb e avanti
<jester-> etc etc
<skricciolo1981> è wifi
<jester-> skricciolo1981: va configurata da winz la prima volta
<jester-> skricciolo1981: o vedi se la vede
<skricciolo1981> gia fatto funzionava la stampante solo lo scanner nn va
<skricciolo1981> si è in rete
<jester-> falla installare che andra pure lo scanner
<jester-> poi destro sullicona hp apri hp device manager e provi
<skricciolo1981> quindi scelgo wireless?
<jester-> se wifi è mi pare logco
<skricciolo1981> dice che vuole il cavo la prima volta
<jester-> skricciolo1981: te  l'ho detto che va onfigurarata da winz con cavo
<jester-> leggi sul man
<skricciolo1981> ma è gia in rete e ha un suo indirizzo
<jester-> se dice che serve cavo cavo serve
<jester-> la prima volta
<jester-> è cosi per tutte le wifi
<skricciolo1981> non ce l ho :(
<jester-> nemmeno il cavo?
<skricciolo1981> aspe trovo cavo alternativo
<skricciolo1981> :( nn trovo
<jester-> procuratelo e poi farai la procedura
<skricciolo1981> ok a domani jester-  per adesso grazie duemila
<alextrieste> ciao mi potete aiutare windows non mi si avvia più sul mio laptop e pensavo di installare ubuntu faccio bene?
<adam_> ciao, dovrei aiutare un mio amico, e non capisco come funziona il desktop remoto qualcuno può darmi una mano, non so come configurarlo
<onebitxajax> adam_: usa temviewr e' molto piu semplice
<onebitxajax> adam_: cmq non saprei come si configura mai usato il desktop remotoho sempre usato il team
<onebitxajax> adam_: funzioan benissimo sotto linux
<adam_> esiste il pacchetto da installare per ubuntu o devo usare wine
<onebitxajax> adam_: esite
<onebitxajax> adam_: vai sul sito del temaviwer e installa
<onebitxajax> adam_: quando lo sta per installare ti da un problemino, e' normalissimo. fai sudo apt-get install -f
<onebitxajax> e sei appsoto
<onebitxajax> e' funzionante perfettamente
<adam_> si si visto, il tizio che devo aiutare ha xbunto va bene anche per lui?
<onebitxajax> adam_: ovvio
<onebitxajax> puoi portalo qui
<adam_> un ultima cosa, dopo aver scaricato il pacchetto basta che faccio doppio clik e lo installo oppure devo dare un particolare comando?
<onebitxajax> adam_: si basta il doppio click
<adam_> e quando mi avevi detto di fare  "sudo apt-get install -f" lascio stare?
<onebitxajax> adam_: ti servira comunque
<onebitxajax> adam_: procedi e capirai
<onebitxajax> adam_: lo spirto del pinguino guidera i tuoi passi
<adam_> grazie ora provo :)
<adam_> onebitxajax, non ho avuto bisogno di quel comando, la cosa strana e che mi appare reinstalla...
<onebitxajax> adam_: cioe?
<onebitxajax> vuoldire che cell'hai gia
<adam_> no l'ho appena installato, quando ha finito di l'installazione mi da la possibilità di reinstallarlo comunque funziona
<onebitxajax> adam_: ottimo
<onebitxajax> felice di averto dato una zampa
<adam_> grazie mille ciao
<onebitxajax> averti*
<onebitxajax> adam_: cia
<us3r-> come installo il wireless in mint ??
<us3r-> una volta che sono riuscito a fare tutto a spostare pure il pannello
<us3r-> viene 'sta cosa difficile
<us3r-> negli ubuntu il wireless basta mettere la password
<us3r-> ma su mint che devo fa'?
<onebitxajax> us3r-: sei nel canale sbagliato
<us3r-> nn lo trovo il canale di mint
<onebitxajax>  /j linuxmint
<us3r-> forse ho trovato da google
<us3r-> su un forum è spiegato
<onebitxajax> ottimo
<Valgio63> mibofra, ciao !
<mibofra> ciao Valgio63 :D
<Valgio63> Come stai?
<Valgio63> mibofra, tutto ok in questi ultimi tempi?
<mibofra> Valgio63, ma nulla di speciale, vedo l'eurocontest 2013
<mibofra> comunque
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> :P
<Valgio63> mibofra, parliamo di cose serie: come faccio ad abbassare la luminosità del monitor da ubunntu?
<Valgio63> mibofra, e non mi dire da nvidia setting, non c'è più!
<mibofra> Valgio63, lol
<mibofra> usa il tasto funzione della tua tastiera per incominciare :)
<mibofra> oppure
<mibofra> "impostazioni di sistema" → luminosità ecc
<mibofra> :9
<mibofra> *:)
<Valgio63> mibofra, non esistono i tasti funzione su una tastiera del desktop!
<Valgio63> mibofra, in luminosità e blocco c'è solo l'opzioni di blocco!
<mibofra> Valgio63, ma lol
<mibofra> non è che per caso usi gli open?
<Valgio63> mibofra, nein nvidia 173
<Valgio63> mibofra, usi firefox?
<Valgio63> o chrome?
<Valgio63> Sto affinando la 12.04.2
<mibofra> uso ff Valgio63
<Valgio63> che ci hai messo al posto dell agoogle toolbar?
<Valgio63> non è più compatibile con il 21
<Valgio63> mibofra, fatto ci ho messo mysearch
<mibofra> ok :)
<cosimo_> ciao
<Valgio63> mibofra, ho anche scoperto pechè nonesiste più controllo di nvidia setting sul monitor. In pratica quando installi i 173 nvidia-settings è prò il 304 che non riesce a gestire il file xorg.conf
<Valgio63> mibofra, e se ci installassi nvidia-settings-legacy-173 di debian?
<Valgio63> che ne penzi?
<mibofra> so qui
<mibofra> Valgio63, potrebbe essere una idea :)
<Valgio63> Boh, ora vedo ti farò sapere com'è andata nei prssimi giorni. Ciao
<luckj> ho aggiornato alla 13.04 e adesso il pc è in ginocchio
<luckj> una lentezza sconosciuta ad avviarsi, ad avviare i programmi
<luckj> pure ad andare su google
<us3r-> che file devo editare di grub
<us3r-> per aggiungerci qualcosa alla linea di comando
<us3r-> tipo così /casper/vmlinuz initrd=/casper/initrd.lz file=/cdrom/preseed/mint.seed boot=casper xforcevesa nomodeset b43.blacklist=yes ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw noapic noapci nosplash irqpoll
<us3r-> devo aggiungere questo io: xforcevesa nomodeset noapic noapci nosplash irqpoll
<us3r-> è per ubuntu
<us3r-> come si edita, quale si edita
<us3r-> per far partire ubuntu con quei comandi..
<us3r-> ........ /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<us3r-> va bene questo?
<us3r-> kernel-boot-options
<us3r-> ./boot/grub/grub.conf
<us3r-> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<us3r-> è questa ? : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<us3r-> o questa? : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<URUS> us3r-: cosa devi fare
<us3r-> ho trovato: How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2
<us3r-> URUS ci capisci te?
<us3r-> quali sarà di questi 'xforcevesa nomodeset noapic noapci nosplash irqpoll'
<us3r->  ?
<us3r-> kernel boot options
<us3r-> per il mio netbook
<us3r-> con cpu via c7-m
<us3r-> e skeda video vga compatible controller via technologies cx700/vx700 s3 unichrome pro (rev 03)
<us3r-> usando quei kernel boot options mi va al desktop lubuntu
<us3r-> sennò no
<us3r-> ma non saranno tutti utili
<URUS> mi dispiace non ne caspisco untubo
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-19
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<umungu> Problemi con bluetooth dongle
<umungu> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno  | umungu
<ubot-it> umungu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<akis24> !qualcuno | umungu
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> ops
<akis24> :)
<jester-> umungu: cioè?
<umungu> la chiavetta (Roper bluetooth adapter) viene riconosciuta, ma non riesco a fare il pairing o trasferire dati
<jester-> umungu: prova a installare blueman
<umungu> ho già installato bluez, blueman, ecc.
<umungu> niente
<jester-> umungu: che distro
<umungu> 12.04 LTS
<jester-> boh forse non gli piace l'adattatore, ma strano perchè tutti i dispositivi o quasi funzicano
<jester-> umungu: prova a vedere con la live 13.04
<umungu> premetto che sono un noob di quelli 'gnurant... però ho cercato dappertutto e non ho trovato alcuna soluzione
<umungu> all'interno di etc\default\bluetooth ho incollato: BLUETOOTH_ENABLED=1
<umungu> HID2HCI_ENABLED=1 HID2HCI_UNDO=1 HIDD_ENABLED=1
<umungu> è strano infatti, non ho mai avuto alcun problema di installazione, tutto liscio tranne che per questa maledetta chiavetta
<umungu> grazie comunque per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> umungu, lsusb &6 lsusb -t
<cristian_c> umungu, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> umungu, il secondo comando
<cristian_c> !paste | umungu
<ubot-it> umungu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jouanns> buondì
<jouanns> ho un problema con ubuntu
<jouanns> ero con la versione 12.04 LTS e volevo passare alla 13.'04
<jester-> jouanns: non è possibile direttamente
<jouanns> per fare l'upgrade ho dovuto fare il passaggio alla 12.10, ma terminata l'installazione non riesco ad avviare ubuntu. Parte il bios ma subito dopo, solo schermo nero
<jester-> devi passare dalla 12.10
<jester-> jouanns: hai 2 hd?
<jouanns> jester-: no, solo 1
<jouanns> jester-: ho un toshiba satellite
<jester-> jouanns: ti converrebbe installare la 13.04 direttamente
<jouanns> il problema è che perdo i dati sul pc.
<jester-> pare che l'avanzamento abbia fallito, normale se avevi dei ppa
<jouanns> jester-: scusa la mia ignoranza. che sono i ppa?
<cristian_c> jouanns, hai la /home separata?
<cristian_c> !ppa | jouanns
<ubot-it> jouanns: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jouanns> ho capito.
<jouanns> jester-: non mi pare di avere la home separata
<jester-> jouanns: non fai formattare la partizione i dati rimangono, dovrebbe pure chiederti in automatico se vuo aggiornare
<jouanns> nel senso, facco il cd live... E tra le opzioni c'è quella che mi consente di non cancellare i dati che avevo salvato?
<jester-> jouanns: se ti chiede se vuoi aggiornare il sistema esistente fa da solo
<jouanns> jester-: yeah, grazie tante
<jester-> se non te lo chiede al partizionamento devi fare a mano da altro
<jouanns> va benissimo, grazie infinite. Buona giornata
<jester-> andando sulla parrtiione, modifica, usare ext4 montare / e NON formattare
<davyde> hola gentaglia un mio amico a cui ho installato xubuntu 12.04 mi dice che la sua stampante epson sylus r285 non stampa cosa posso fare?
<jester-> davyde: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonStylusPhoto
<cristian_c> lol
<davyde> allora la stampante la trova gia
<davyde> provo a mettere le librerie di kubuntu?
<leopardi> buongiorno chi mi aiuta
<leopardi> ciao raga
<leopardi> a chi posso una domanda
<davyde> sto installando i pacchetti della guida di kubuntu.. speremo bene :P
<jester-> !chiedi | leopardi
<ubot-it> leopardi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> davyde, non credo c'entri molto
<cristian_c> mmmm
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmm
<sauro> Buongiorno a tutti.
<sauro> stò cercando di utilizzare deja-dup per il backup di una cartella condivisa in rete su un altro pc. da nautilus la cartella è visibile e con tutti i permessi di lettura e scrittura configurati corretamente. il problema che eja dup non vede la cartella. avete qualche suggerimento? grazie.
<jester-> sauro: forse non prevede backup in lan
<jester-> sauro: prova grsynk
<jester-> sauro: prova grsync
<leopardi> scusate con il mio acer non mi parte il down per lubuntu
<cristian_c> jester-, credo di aver capito il problema di umungu
<jester-> leopardi: cioè?
<cristian_c> jester-, non compare l'interfaccia hci0 in hcitool dev
<cristian_c> con mac associato
<jester-> non ricordo umungu
<sauro> jester-: ciao, ho avuto anch'io lo stesso dubbio, ma nella documentazione non ho trovato niente. però duplicity esegue backup in lan. boh!!
<jester-> !backup
<ubot-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<cristian_c> jester-, l'utente di poco fa, con l'adattatore bluetooth
<leopardi> con un pc il download parte
<jester-> sauro: mi pare che grsync lo faccie e fa pure backup incrementali
<leopardi> con il secondo pc clicco e non succede nulla
<jester-> leopardi: download di che
<leopardi> ambedue i dispositivi acer
<davyde> niente non va
<leopardi> uno xp e va bene
<davyde> laborazione in corso - Printing page 1, 34%
<leopardi> cerco di fare il download di lubuntu
<cristian_c> davyde, infatti kde centra come la nutella sulla pizza
<cristian_c> *c'entra
<jester-> leopardi: il browser naviga?
<leopardi> si
<leopardi> sono in wifi se puo servire
<jester-> davyde: installando la stampante è in lista cups?
<jester-> leopardi: il browser naviga?
<leopardi> si si naviga
<davyde> mad**** ciccia aveva la cartuccia scarica
<jester-> leopardi: quindi non c'è motivo che non parta un downolad
<leopardi> non me lo spiego infatti
<jester-> leopardi: prova a fare un download qualsiasi
<leopardi> ma non partono solo i download relativi alle sottocateg
<leopardi> perchè ubuntu normale parte il down
<sauro> Grazie alla prossima
<leopardi> no solo i derivati mi danno questo probl
<leopardi> ripeto con il normale va bene
<leopardi> parte il download
<leopardi> xubuntu lubuntu e co. No
<leopardi> idee
<jester-> leopardi: è il server che non manda, centra nada ubuntu e acer
<leopardi> cosa suggerite
<ago__> buongiornp
<jester-> leopardi: se scarica altro il problema è il server lubuntu
<ago__> amici posso scaricare direttamente sul pc  ?
<leopardi> non credo possa essere il server perchè come dicevo con l altro pc riesco normalmente a scaricare
<jester-> ago__: cosa
<ago__> ubuntu vorrei togliere xp
<jester-> leopardi: al server lubuntu non piacerà il tuo account che vuoi che ti dica
<leopardi> tacci sua
<jester-> ago__: pessima idea segare xp
<leopardi> adesso scarico su un pc metto su chiavetta e lo passo che ne dite ?
<ago__> perchè
<cristian_c> davyde, è il rasoio di Occam
<jester-> ago__: perchè linux è alternativa non sostitutivo di winz o osx
<jester-> ago__: non tutto funza e non tutte le app sono sostituibili
<ago__> capisco ma sai  su xp  si prendono solo virus  mi dicono che linux  è un po proytetto
<jester-> ago__: poi vedi te
<ago__> ok grazie  sei un amico
<jester-> ago__: basta che ti fai il cd , lo fai partire al boot e poi  scegli sostituisci winz o usa tutto il disco
<leopardi> da chiavetta devo seguire proced particolari ?
<ago__> ok  ok  si si
<jester-> !usb | leopardi
<ubot-it> leopardi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbwin | leopardi
<ubot-it> leopardi: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<leopardi> grazie mille raga
<leopardi> il programma va messo sulla chiavetta
<leopardi> ?
<jester-> !installazione | leopardi
<ubot-it> leopardi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<leopardi> mille voci quale ?
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<skricciolo1981> jester-, fatto
<jester-> skricciolo1981: funza?
<jester-> hplip gui è un buon driver
<skricciolo1981> volevo chiedere pero..non c'è modo di far funza lo scanner pure via wifi?
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, è uno scanner wifi?
<skricciolo1981> perche ora funza solo via usb..
<jester-> akis24: se installata wifi dovrebbe andare dal box di hp
<jester-> akis24: devi avere il cavo per la prima configurazione wifi
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c,  la stampanta va via rete
<jester-> skricciolo1981: usb non va in rete
<jester-> skricciolo1981: è vicina al rutter?
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, che multifunzione è?
<skricciolo1981> jester-, 2 mt
<cristian_c> jester-, i router di solito fanno soltanto da print server
<cristian_c> non da scanner server
<jester-> skricciolo1981: la colleghi al rutter con il cavo e la installi come eth
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c,  e stampa e scanner
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> skricciolo1981: poi funza anche in wifi
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, modello
<skricciolo1981> lo scanner parli? jester-
<jester-> skricciolo1981: io sampo dal piano di sotto colportatile
<jester-> skricciolo1981: va tutto
<skricciolo1981> jester la stampanta vva via rete lo scanner no
<jester-> skricciolo1981: non avevi hgplipgui
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<skricciolo1981> hp photosmart 5520 cristian_c
<jester-> installala da li
<Samul> ho un gravissimo problema col mio PC
<robottinosino> ciao, uso gnome-session-fallback, ho perso F2 che apre una finest dialogo e permette di lanciare bin scrivendone il nome..
<Samul> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: cavo e poi installi come eth dal box hp
<onebitxajax> !qualcuno | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, l'esperto di hp è jester
<Samul> ok
<skricciolo1981> grz cristian_c
<jester-> cristian_c: si perde nell'olio del lume
<Daniele> giorno ragazzi
<Samul> allora, innanzitutto mi scuso in anticipo per l`assenza di accenti in cio che sto per esporre
<skricciolo1981> jester-, non ho capito
<Samul> ma sono dalla mappatura inglese e posso dfar ben poco
<Daniele> ieri ho installato ubuntu 13.04
<Samul> *far
<Samul> dunque
<Samul> ieri ho installato ubuntu 13.04
<Samul> e stamattina volevo aumentare lo spazio
<Samul> dedicato alla partizione di ubuntu
<Samul> sul mio PC infatti c`e anche windows7
<Samul> tuttavia, da windows
<Daniele> ma non riesco a farla funzionare correttamente
<Samul> ho combinato un disastro
<jester-> skricciolo1981: e 4, rimuovi la usb, attacchi la stampante al retro del rutter col cavo. la installi come eth dal hp-toolbox
<Samul> ho contrassegnato la partizione C come "attiva"
<Daniele> nel senso che è di una lentezza incredibile
<Samul> e ora nell`avviare il PC
<Samul> ricevo il messaggio "no such directory"
<Samul> come se non bastasse, la partizione di ubuntu
<jester-> akis24: a quel punto se il rutter va in wifi la vedi in wifi
<Daniele> non riesco ad aprire e chiudere finestre senza dover aspettare troppo tempo
<Samul> viene contrassegnata come spazio non allocato.
<cristian_c> jester-, ho visto la scheda tecnica, il coso è 'wireless'
<Samul> come posso porre rimedio?
<jester-> cristian_c: tutte le wifi hanno anche eth e la prima volta deve essere configurata da cavo ma visto che il rutter è vicino tanto vale che stia collegata col cavo che è piu affidabile
<cristian_c> !enter | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> jester-, quoto
<Samul> si hai ragione.
<Samul> comunque, hai capito il senso della mia richiesa?
<cristian_c> Daniele, il pc è vecio
<Daniele> è un netbook acer aspire one
<cristian_c> !ridimensionare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ridimensionare'
<Samul> qualcuno pensa di potermi aiutare a partire dalla mia richiesta?
<Daniele> di suo aveva poca ram ma gli ho montato il massimo per questa scheda madre
<Daniele> e cioè 2 gb
<jester-> Samul: pare che hai cannato qualcosa al partiziomanto
<jester-> mento
<cristian_c> Samul, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<cristian_c> Samul, però dev'essere contigua
<Samul> non si tratta di ridimensionare.
<cristian_c> altirmenti backup
<Samul> si tratta che proprio non vede la partizione
<Samul> considera ubuntu come spazio non allocao
<Samul> *allocato
<jester-> Samul: hai una partizione pronta per linux?
<Samul> si`
<Samul> in teoria
<cristian_c> Daniele, processore?
<Samul> linux era gia` installato
<jester-> Samul: sicuro? grande quanto
<Samul> erano 190 GB
<Samul> e per windows ce n`erano 400
<Samul> ne restavano circa 300 non assegnati
<Samul> ma io volevo prendere un po` di quei GB dai 300
<Samul> e metterli a linux
<Samul> solo che ora son finito per fare tutt`altro
<Samul> perche` mi vede ubuntu come spazio non allocato
<Samul> e non parte proprio il PC
<jester-> Samul: al partizionamento devi andare in altro. andare sulla partizione linux esistente, modifica, usare come ex4 jurnaled, montare come / formattare
<Samul> non la vede piu` come una partizione
<cristian_c> Samul, avvia una live
<Samul> ora la vede come spazio non allocato.
<Samul> lo sto facendo
<Samul> sono da live.
<jester-> Samul: leggi sopra
<Daniele> cristian_c intel atom cpu N2600 da 1.60gh
<cristian_c> Samul, sudo fdisk -l
<Samul> aspetta
<cristian_c> Daniele, uhm, ok, ma non è magari perché unity è pesante
<cristian_c> su n atom?
<Daniele> *1.60GHz
<Samul> alllora
<Samul> *allora
<jester-> Samul: allora se sei da live apri gparted, fai una foto al desktop cpl tasto stamp e mettila su imagebin
<Samul> ora a me non interessa ridimensionare
<Samul> ok
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Samul> si` so come si fa uno screen
<Samul> non sono cosi` n00b lol
<jester-> Samul: se non vediamo come relamente sei messo famo casino
<Samul> ok
<Samul> comunque non c`e` molto da vedere
<Samul> viene considerata come spazio non allocato la partizione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Samul, posta qualcoaa
<Samul> anzi, ora mi sapresti dire come metto la mappatura in italiano?
<Samul> voglio fare degli accenti decenti
<cristian_c> Samul, dal tool tastiera
<Daniele> cristian_c dici? e se provassi la 12.04 cambierebbe qualcosa?
<Samul> ok
<cristian_c> Daniele, va ben pure la 12.04, ma credo sia un problema di de
<cristian_c> a occhio
<Samul> èèèèèè
<Samul> alleluia
<Samul> ok ora vi faccio lo screen
<cristian_c> Daniele, magari un bel kubuntu o xubuntu per vedere se è più leggera
<Daniele> cristian_c ma come mai allora quando avevo provato ad installare su windows la 12.04 mi andava bene?
<cristian_c> Daniele, con wubi?
<Daniele> ovviamente con i limiti di averlo installato su windows
<cristian_c> Daniele, non è che hai usato wubi anche adesso?
<Daniele> si con wubi
<cristian_c> anche adesso?
<cristian_c> Daniele, ecco il problema
<Daniele> no no ora non ho usato wubi
<Samul> http://imagebin.org/258183
<Samul> ecco lo screen.
<cristian_c> Samul, bel casino
<Samul> quell'unallocated da 190GB è proprio ubuntu
<Samul> o meglio
<Samul> dovrei dire "eraE
<Samul> *"
<jester-> Samul: infatto non hai una partizione linux
<Daniele> cristian_c ma prima di aver installato l'ultima versione avevo provato wubi e mi andava discretamente
<Samul> eh
<Samul> c'era.
<Samul> era una delle due "unallocated"
<jester-> hai due spazi non allocati
<Samul> quella da 190GB
<Samul> sì
<Samul> uno era quello che volevo assegnare a linux
<Samul> e l'altro è linux stesso
<jester-> Samul: creala
<Samul> ma come?
<Samul> così perdo ciò che avevo su ubuntu
<jester-> vai sulla pa prima unallocated
<jester-> destro
<Samul> ok
<jester-> crea
<cristian_c> Samul, secondo me devi fare un po' di pulizia
<jester-> ezt4
<cristian_c> smepre che si capisca cosa c'è in media
<jester-> Samul: in sda5 cosa hai
<Samul> cristian_c: con 750 GB di HDD, cosa mi server far pulizia?
<Samul> sda5?
<Samul> boh
<jester-> Samul: è partizionato at minchiam
<Samul> certo
<Samul> è stato fatto con windows.
<Samul> cosa ti aspetti da windows?
<cristian_c> Samul, c'è un limite al numero di partizioni primarie (4 max)
<Samul> allora
<cristian_c> jester-, concordo
<Samul> io non ci capisco un ca***
<cristian_c> Samul, ah, ecco
<jester-> Samul: comunque crea la ext4
<Samul> io nella partizione da 400 GB ho tutti i miei dati
<cristian_c> Samul, che strumento hai usato, per curiosità?
<Samul> boh
<Samul> quella roba al primo avvio.
<Samul> partition manager, può essere'
<Samul> *?
<jester->  Samul la 400 è estesa i dati li avrai sulla sda5
<Samul> jester-: la 400 GB era C:
<Samul> quella dove c'è windows7
<cristian_c> !installazione | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> di 400 cè solo estesa che partizione non è
<Samul> ma io lo so già installare
<Samul> UBUNTU È GIÀ INSTALLATO, si trova nella partizione unallocated da 190 GB
<jester-> dentra alla estsa ci sono le logiche
<jester-> non hai installato nessun ubuntu
<Samul> sì
<Samul> l'ho installato
<jester-> è li da vedere
<jester-> hai fatto finta di installare
<Samul> si trovata nella partizione che ora è non allocata.
<Samul> no jester-
<Samul> ti spiego
<Samul> oggi quando ho messo come attiva la C:
<jester-> Samul: non è il canale giusto per trollare
<Samul> ubuntu è diventato spazio non allocato.
<Samul> non sto trollando
<cristian_c> Samul, insomma, hai partizionato ad minchiam, e potevi partizionare con gparted direttamente dall'installer in live
<Samul> l'ho fatto
<Samul> allora
<jester-> Samul: dove la vedi una partizione linux
<Samul> ricapitoliamo.
<Samul> quando ho comprato il PC
<Samul> ho fatto una partizione C: e una D:
<jester-> Samul: famola corta
<Samul> ENTRAMBE per windows.
<Samul> poi, ieri, ho installato ubuntu
<jester-> crea sta ext4
<Samul> e ho fatto una partizione per ubuntu.
<jester-> madu
<Samul> stamattina, ho voluto ingrandire ubuntu
<Samul> ma per sbaglio l'ho trasformato in memoria non assengata
<jester-> Samul: sei prossimo la ban
<Samul> ora voglio solo sapere: ciò che c'era ieri in ubuntu, è perso per sempre?
<jester-> Samul: non c'è
<Samul> ma c'era
<jester-> lo vedi in gparted o sei cecato
<Samul> lo so
<Samul> ma è stran
<Samul> *strano
<Samul> perché ubuntu l'ho installato.
<jester-> Samul: la vuoi installare o vai avanti a fare il pirla
<Samul> ora dico, è possibile che smanettando io abbia formattato per sbaglio ubuntu?
<Samul> va beh, installo
<Samul> che devo fare allora?
<jester-> crea sta partizione ext4
<cristian_c> !enter | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Samul_> eccomi scusate
<Samul_> allora, installo ubuntu
<Samul_> prima cosa, che devo fare?
<jester-> Samul_: vai in installazione e scegli usa spazio libero no allocato che fa da solo
<Samul_> ok
<Samul_> però io mi chiedo che fine abbia fatto ubuntu che avevo installato ieri..
<cristian_c> Samul_, hai partizionato nel modo peggiore possiible, questo è quanto, segui il wiki e casini non ce ne dovrebbero essere
<Samul_> ma per quanto riguarda windows 7
<cristian_c> lol
<Samul_> una volta installato ubuntu potrò riutilizzarlo?
<cristian_c> Samul_, in dual boot dovrebbe andare
<Samul_> ok
<Samul_> no perché come ti ho detto, ora non andava né ubuntu né windows.
<Samul_> ehi ma non mi ha chiesto niente sulle partizioni
<Samul_> ma dove cavolo si sta installando?
<jester-> sullo spazio libero sta installando
<Samul_> ma ce ne sono due.
<jester-> e usera uno
<Samul_> mmh
<Samul_> poi come lo ingrandisco?
<Samul_> vorrei potesse usare la somma di tutti e due gli spazi non allocati.
<Samul_> già che ci sono ne approfitto per fare un'altra domanda
<Samul_> vorrei poter usare il windows 7 che uso nel PC con tutto ciò che c'è sopra in una macchina virtuale di oracle virtualbox
<Samul_> è possibile usare una partizione come HDD virtuale?
<Samul_> ...
<Valgio63> sapete se e dove sono i paccketti nvidia più vecchi?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, io eviterei di installare quella roba
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ma che ti ha detto mibofra?
<cristian_c> sui driver video
<Samul_> ma la nvidia non va fa sola?
<Samul_> anche io ce l'ho
<jester-> Valgio63: nei repo sono
<Samul_> *Da
<jester-> Valgio63: se intendi per distro legagy guarda su ubuntupaccage
<Valgio63> nei repo ci sono i 173 che ho installato, ma nvidia setting gli gestisce solo in parte!
<cristian_c> Valgio63, gli open non funzano?
<Samul_> dovrei tornare fra poco, riavvio quando ubuntu si è installato
<Samul_> così vi dico se windows mi parte ancora.
<Valgio63> no, mi si pianta il pc e devo andare in nomodeset! ci vorrebbe la vecchia versione 173 legacy che ho trovato in debian ma vulole install clean che sa sua volta disinstallerebbe nvidia-common che non si può disinstallare, e rmane li!
<jester-> Valgio63: i legacy sono anche nei repo
<jester-> ma fanno quel che possono
<Valgio63> dimmi dove, in package ubuntu il setting parte dalla versione 304
<jester-> Valgio63: nei repo raring vedo i 173
<jester-> Valgio63: driver aggiuntivi no dice nulla?
<Valgio63> si vedi i 173, di driver, ma poi il settings installato è il 304
<jester-> il setting non va sulle legacy
<Valgio63> e quando apri il xorg ti dice che non può gestire quel driver
<jester-> 304 o altro
<jester-> appunto
<jester-> Valgio63: pulisci nvidia per bene
<jester-> poi installi da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> togli tutto settings e common cpompresi
<Valgio63> il vecchio 173 però le gestiva, cerco appunto quel package, non sai se esiste un archivio da qualche parte?
<jester-> Valgio63: gestiva ed ora non piu
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ma cosa devi far ein particolare con quei driver?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, qualicfeautre ti servono?
<cristian_c> *quali feature
<Valgio63> aggiustare un pò almeno il contrasto, la luminosità etc
<Samul> eccomi
<cristian_c> Valgio63, lo puoi fare anche da sistema
<cristian_c> credo
<Samul> sì, ora funziona tutto.
<cristian_c> -,-
<Samul> non mi resta che installarmi di nuovo ciò che avevo ieri...
<jester-> Valgio63: pigliagli almeno una serie 8000 che costa meno di una pizza
<Valgio63> dimmi come , da luminosità e blocco c'è solo il blocco!
<Valgio63> ah ok dimmi dove la trovo AGP e poi la prendo!
<Valgio63> lo so che è una cariatide, come me, ma sto aspettando il momento di trovare quel che voglio, possibilmente senza Windows8 preinstallato ,che mi fa schifo!
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ci sono vari tool per la luminositò, anche le applet
<jester-> Valgio63: portatile o fisso
<Valgio63> jester-,fisso crstian_c,dimmi dove o/e quali o se li devo installare.
<cristian_c> Valgio63, che DE usi?
<jester-> Valgio63: la luminosità la devi settare nel monitor
<jester-> contrato e palle varie
<cristian_c> ah, è un fisso
<cristian_c> che scemo che sono :P
<francesc1> Salve a tutti, io avrei bisogno di un consiglio. Dovrei creare un server ftp e vorrei utilizzare ubuntu server per realizzarlo. Tuttavia non sono molto pratico nel gestire la riga di comando e volevo utilizzare un'interfaccia grafica. Ha senso installare ubuntu server con interfaccia grafica? O sarebbe meglio installare Ubuntu desktop?
<cristian_c> jester-, infatti
<Samul> una volta che ho scaricato chromium come lo faccio partire?
<Samul> mi trovo un pacchetto pieno di files.
<cristian_c> francesc1, la cosa migliroe secondo me è da riga di comando, ma seguendo la guida sul wiki
<cristian_c> !ftp | francesc1
<ubot-it> francesc1: ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<cristian_c> Samul, chromium è già nei repo
<cristian_c> Samul, basta installarlo dal software center senza cercarlo sul web
<Samul> ok
<francesc1> cristian_c, è diversa l'architettura del sistema operativo tra server e desktop? oltre naturalmente all'aspetto grafico?
<Valgio63> cristian_c DE? se intendi distro Ubuntu 12.04.2
<Samul> e flash per chromium?
<cristian_c> francesc1, è la stessa su per giù
<cristian_c> Samul, dipende da cosa devi fsre
<cristian_c> Samul, il plugin flash è già nei repo
<cristian_c> *fare
<Samul> mi serve shockwave
<francesc1> cristian_c, leggevo di webmin, lo conosci' se si cosa ne pensi?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, no, parlo di ambienti come unity, gnome--shell, xfce, kde, ecc...
<cristian_c> Valgio63, comunque è come dice jester-
<cristian_c> Samul, che devi fare?
<Samul> mi serve per alcuni siti in flash
<Samul> e per youtube ovviamente
<Valgio63> jester-, nella cairo (che ho spento perchè mi manda al 100% la cpu) c'è il controllo di luminosità, ma il contrasto?
<cristian_c> francesc1, non l'ho mai usato, finora solo riga di comando per ftp (proftpd)
<cristian_c> Samul, beh, allora credo ti basti il plugin flash dei repo
<cristian_c> Samul, flashplugin-installer
<Samul> dove lo reperisco?
<Samul> ok
<Valgio63> cristian_c, gnome classico per adesso, unity la regge cairo no
<cristian_c> Samul, sempre dal software center
<Samul> ora aspetta che riavvio, visto che ho installato un paio di cose
<cristian_c> Valgio63, hai la fallback?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, comunque è un fisso, si regola dal monitor
<Samul> cristian_c: ma è per mozilla quel plugin
<Samul> a me serve per chromium
<cristian_c> Samul, no
<francesc1> cristian_c, grazie vado a pranzo. A dopo
<cristian_c> Samul, io lo uso su tutto, compreso chromium
<Samul> c'è scritto
<cristian_c> Samul, non è così
<Samul> ok
<Valgio63> cristian_c, il contrasto forse, ma ripeto: sulla cairo dock esiste la regolazione della luminosità!
<cristian_c> Valgio63, anche per fissi?
<cristian_c> funge anche sui fissi?
<Samul> sì cristian_c
<Samul> funziona flash
<Samul> grazie.
<Samul> ora riavvio, a presto
<cristian_c> lol
<Valgio63> cristian_c, io HO un fisso! sennò come potrei saperlo? Sul portatile ho solo windows7. comunque ne riparliamo dopo, la zuppa l'è cotta!
<Samul> ah no un'ultima cosa prima di riavviare
<Samul> java, come lo installo?
<Samul> ci sono dei pacchetti predefiniti vero?
<Samul> cristian_c:
<Samul> java, come lo installo?
<Samul>  
<Samul> va beh, riavvio
<danihelp> buon pomeriggio
<danihelp> ho un problema con il mio sistema ubuntu 12.04
<danihelp> installato su un acer aspire one
<danihelp> sistema 32bit
<danihelp> la luminosità dello schermo è al minimo e, quando vado sulle impostazioni e la alzo, rimane così
<danihelp> è troppo debole
<cristian_c> danihelp, beh, credo che vada aggiunta qualche opzione al grub
<cristian_c> così a occhio
<danihelp> cristian_c dunque che mi consigli di fare?
<Samul> rieccomi
<Samul> allora, come installo java su ubuntu?
<cri> scusate piccolo problemino mi crasha empathy se provo ad aggiungere account
<cristian_c> Samul, iced-java-plugin
<cristian_c> Samul, icedtea-plugin
<cristian_c> il secondo, mi pare si chiami così
<cristian_c> cri, vedi se il terninale logga
<Samul> ok
<Samul> il secondo non esiste
<cristian_c> Samul, comuque era iced-tea
<Samul> nemmeno il primo trova.
<cristian_c> Samul, cerca in synaptic o in software center
<cristian_c> un nome siimile ha
<Samul> ok
<cristian_c> Samul, icedtea-plugin
<cristian_c> ecco
<Samul> icedtea java
<Samul> trovato
<cristian_c> Samul, icedtea-plugin
<Samul> sì sì
<Samul> sta installando
<Samul> grazie :)
<cristian_c> questo che ho indicato
<Samul> comunque hai letto la mia precedente richiesta sulle macchine virtuali?
<cristian_c> Samul, ehm, ora devo uscire
<Samul> ok
<Samul> va beh non fa niente.
<Samul> grazie lo stesso di tutto :)
<cristian_c> ciao
<nazsca> aiuto
<nazsca> (initramfs)
<nazsca> ho problemi con l'istallazione da boot con pendrive
<nazsca> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<nazsca> grazie
<Samul> qual è di preciso il problema, nazsca?
<nazsca> ciao samul
<nazsca> ho creato una pendrive con unetbootin caricando ubuntu
<ontherun> ciao
<ontherun> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano per favore?
<Samul> qual è il problema?
<nazsca> caricando il portatile in bootloader da  usb dopo una fase di caricamento mi da (initramfs) e si blocca
<Samul> non saprei come aiutarti
<ontherun> sono nuovo in ambito di ubuntu e ieri sera ho scaricato ubuntu studio 13.04 solo che non mi riconosce la wifi e il mio pc non ha una slot per il cavo ethernet
<Samul> sono nuovo.
<Samul> anche io sono nuovo appunto
<ontherun> non c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<ontherun> please
<Cali3> Qualcuno mi sa dire se è possibile fare la video-chiamata su Facebook con Xubuntu ?
<Guest12399> ho un pc con windows 8 e ubuntu 13.04 per cancellare windows e tenre solo ubuntu come faccio
<krabador> Guest12399, carichi ubuntu, il live, con la penna, carichi il gestore delle partizioni, elimini la partizione windows, ed accorpi lo spazio liberato alla partizione ubuntu
<Guest12399> ho gparted instaalato uso quello
<Guest12399> poi accorpi lo spazio liberato come faccio
<krabador> Guest12399, non puoi toccare la partizione linux mentre la usi.
<krabador> Guest12399, devi farlo in live
<Guest12399> pok
<akis24> ciao
<Dix78> ho un problema con l'autorizzazione dell'account facebook su empathy. Quando vado ad impostare l'account si apre una finestra del browser con un avviso di sicurezza che non mi fa procedere. Qualcuno sa se è possibile risolvere? (ubuntu 13.04)
<akis24> onebitXscript: provvedo domani e vediamo se risolvo :(
<francesc1> Dix78, esattamente cosa dice questo avviso?
<Dix78> francesc1 "AVVISO DI SICUREZZA: considera l'URL qui sopra come se fosse una password e non condividerlo con nessuno." In realtà nella barra c'è solo un link...
<francesc1> Dix78, usi firefox?
<Dix78> francesc1 chromium
<Guest77454> esiste un app x ubnutu 13.04 che mamnda sms gratis
<francesc1> Dix78, io uso chome e funziona
<francesc1> prova un attimo a impostare firefox come software predefinito
<Dix78> francesc1 ora provo a mettere firefox come preferito e vediamo se esce ancora l'errore
<francesc1> Dix78, aspetta un attimo
<francesc1> Dix78, sto facendo anche io la procedura
<Dix78> francesc1 ok
<francesc1> Dix78, identica cosa anche a me, credo sia un proflema di facebook
<francesc1> Dix78, anche con firefox
<Dix78> francesc1 quindi rinuncio a empathy...peccato perchè era comodo avere solo la chat senza tutto il browser. grazie dell'aiuto ;)
<francesc1> Dix78, riprova più tardi, magari è un problema temporaneo
<Dix78> francesc1 sto provando da 3 giorni senza raggiungere nessun risultato. Poi ieri all'improvviso c'è stato un aggiornamento di empathy ma che non ha risolto il problema
<krabador> ogni tanto i protocolli proprietari segano il supporto di client di terze parti
<krabador> è una delle loro soddisfazioni, insieme al vendersi i dati del titolare dell'account
<francesc1> :D
<Dix78> lol
<francesc1> Dix78, c'è una discussione sul forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138956
<Dix78> francesc1 già l'avevo letta :D prima di chiedere su forum e chat di solito faccio 2000 ricerche sul web
<Guest77454> raga si puo spedire sms gratis con ubnutu 13.04
<enzotib> Guest77454, con windows lo puoi fare?
<francesc1> Guest77454, esiste un software che si chiama freesmee http://www.freesmee.com/ Con questo programma e possibile utilizzare dei servizi gratuiti per inviare sms. Dovresti comprendere il funzionamento però
<RedMeister> ciao a tutti, mi servirebbe di avere qualche risposta sul problema Segmentation fault (ore dumped)
<RedMeister> core*
<enzotib> sul problema?
<RedMeister> sì, diciamo che se apro un programma e e provo a calvare un file mi crasha, ho provato ad aprirlo da terminale e dopo il crash mi esce quel responso, credo sia un problema
<enzotib> che significa calvare?
<RedMeister> ahahahahahahah, scusa sarebbe salvare, è che sto preparando la tesi e ho la testa un pò fusa
<enzotib> RedMeister, che programma è?
<RedMeister> si chiama Celtx, è un programma gratuito di scrittura cinematografica, teatrale ecc.
<enzotib> ma dove lo hai preso?
<RedMeister> dal sito del programma, l'ho installato e ho creato anche un lanciatore seguendo la guida scritta da loro, e apparte qualche problemino minore che ho risolto non riesco ad ovviare a questo
<RedMeister> specfico che me lo da solo se salvo i file nella cartella home
<enzotib> la tua home oppure /home?
<RedMeister> in /home/nomemio
<enzotib> ls -l nomeprogramma
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<RedMeister> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3893 mar 30  2012 /usr/local/celtx/celtx dopo il ptimo comando mi è uscito questo
<enzotib> come lo lanci?
<RedMeister> da terminale con /usr/local/celtx/celtx però mi sono fatto un lanciatore per evitare di scrivere ogni volta il comando nel terminale
<Guest77454> niente la pagina mno found x  freesmsee+
<enzotib> RedMeister, puoi lanciarlo con: strace /usr/local/celtx/celtx 2>~/out
<enzotib> RedMeister, poi guardando nel file out può venire qualche info
<RedMeister> enzotib, lanciandolo in questa maniera mi crasha lo stesso ma senza l'output segmentation fault ecc.
<enzotib> RedMeister, c'è un file di nome out nella tua home?
<enzotib> mettilo su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | RedMeister
<ubot-it> RedMeister: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<RedMeister> scusate non sapevo funzionasse così, comunque il file c'è
<RedMeister> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680706/
<Guest77454> nessuno sa dirmio come mandare sms gratis con ubuntu 13.04|||
<enzotib> RedMeister, puoi lanciarlo con: gdb /usr/local/celtx/celtx
<enzotib> RedMeister, proviamo così
<enzotib> RedMeister, al prompt di (gdb) scrivi run e premi invio, poi vediamo alla fine cosa scrive
<RedMeister> ho un output un pò strano
<RedMeister> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680730/
<RedMeister> ho copiato solo la parte finale
<enzotib> RedMeister, file /usr/local/celtx/celtx
<enzotib> RedMeister, è una sola riga, puoi anche scriverlo direttamente qui
<RedMeister> "/usr/local/celtx/celtx": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<RedMeister> anche con file-exec /usr/local/celtx/celtx
<enzotib> RedMeister, no, forse non mi sono spiegato, esci da (gdb) scrivendo quit, poi da terminale scrivi esattamente questo: file /usr/local/cletx/cletx
<RedMeister> ah ok, scusa, non avevo capito
<enzotib> (vabbè, correggendo gli errori che ho fatto sul nome del programma)
<RedMeister> si si, non ho copiato
<RedMeister> comunque output: "/usr/local/celtx/celtx": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<enzotib> RedMeister, mi copi su pastebin la porzione di terminale con le ultime righe?
<RedMeister> enzotib, ok
<RedMeister> enzotib, queste? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680760/
<enzotib> ah ecco, POSIX shell script mica me lo avevi scritto?
<enzotib> RedMeister, aprilo con un editor e copialo su pastebin
<RedMeister> oddio, mi sa che ho copiato da terminale con ctrl+c e avevo scritto due volte la stessa cosa
<RedMeister> enzotib , dove lo trovo POSIX shell script, scusa l'ignoranza :)
<Guest77454> scusate, ho fatto una domamda non facile.saluto ,grazie lo stesso
<enzotib> RedMeister, gedit /usr/local/celtx/celtx
<enzotib> RedMeister, e copia su pastebin
<RedMeister> enzotib, ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680769/
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> scusate, come posso creare un mio layout di tastiera personale in ubuntu 13.04?
<enzotib> RedMeister, proviamo a lanciare con sh -x /usr/local/celtx/celtx 2>~/out
<RedMeister> enzotip, copio il file out?
<enzotib> RedMeister, se hai eseguito con segmentation fault, sì, copia su pastebin
<RedMeister> enzotib , http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680785/ c'è anche quell'errore gnome-keyring che mi perseguita abbastanza
<Samul> ...
<enzotib> RedMeister, file /usr/local/celtx/run-mozilla.sh /usr/local/celtx/celtx-bin
<RedMeister> enzotib, ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680793/ (grazie per la pazienza e per l'aiuto)
<XhjK> hi all
<XhjK> how can I create a my own keyboard-layout?
<cristian_c> !english | XhjK
<ubot-it> XhjK: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<XhjK> oh sorry
<XhjK> ok bye.
<enzotib> RedMeister, non saprei il motivo del segfault
<enzotib> RedMeister, ma dicevi che lo fa solo se salvi nella home, invece, se salvi da qualche altra parte?
<RedMeister> no no, salvando da qualche altra parte non da nessun problema, era più una correzzione da perfezionista che altro
<enzotib> RedMeister, mah, non capisco
<RedMeister> che poi, non è nemmeno quando salvo, è quando scorro in basso con la barra di scorrimento laterale, e ora che stavo facendo delle prove succede anche se provo ad parire un file
<RedMeister> parire = aprire
<RedMeister> enzotib , mi terrò l'errore, spero solo non lo faccia dopo che magari ho scritto una novantina di pagine
<enzotib> RedMeister, frequenti backup
<enzotib> RedMeister, ma poi, cosa fa di particolare questo software? non è che puoi usare un altro programma?
<RedMeister> enzotib , sicuramente salverò spesso
<RedMeister> enzotib , è un programma per scrivere sceneggiature, ho scaricato anche trebly solo che è molto più completo questo celtx e più usato, spesso porto sceneggiature a lavoro e le correggiamo su un altro pc
<enzotib> RedMeister,che versione usi?
<RedMeister> enzotib , la 2.9.7 in italiano
<RedMeister> avevo acnhe trovato il pacchetto .deb della versione 2.9.1 ma è in inglese e il problema c'era lo stesso
<Samul> scusate
<Samul> ho difficoltà a installare un programma
<Samul> qualcuno mi aiuterebbe?
<RedMeister> dicci cosa samul
<Samul> keyboard layout editor
<Samul> ho un archivio .tar.gz e non so come installarlo/avviarlo
<RedMeister> se cerchi nella wiki di ubuntu è ben spiegato, comunque devi scompattare il pacchetto e compilarlo
<Samul> sì ma non so come si compila
<RedMeister> l'hai spacchettato?
<Samul> sì
<RedMeister> da terminale dai come comando  sudo ./configure
<RedMeister> ovviamente mettendoti nella cartella dove hai spacchettato
<RedMeister> cd cartellapacchetto
<cristian_c> Samul, da dove hai preso questo programma?
<Samul> ti do il link se vuoi
<Samul> https://code.google.com/p/keyboardlayouteditor/downloads/detail?name=KeyboardLayoutEditor-3.40.tar.gz&can=2&q=
<Samul> l'ho trovato cercando su google un modo per creare layouts di tastiera
<RedMeister> e apri la cartella c'è un file README.TXT prova a leggere no?
<Samul> uh sì
<Samul> comunque il terminale mi dice che non riconosce il comando ./configure
<Samul> cioè
<Samul> semplicemente prima devo digitare sudo easy_install antlr_python_runtime-3.1-py2.5.egg ?
<enzotib> Samul, ma da impostazioni di sistema -> tastiera, non potevi configurare la tastiera?
<Samul> no
<Samul> non voglio un layout già pronto
<Samul> voglio crearne uno io.
<Samul> niente
<Samul> dal readme non capisco granché
<Samul> per favore mi aiutate?
<Samul> ...
<RedMeister> dovrebbe essere un programma scritto in python, segui le ultime 4 righe del README
<RedMeister> scarichi quei paccehtti per completarlo e prova ad eseguire il programma come dice lui con /.kry ecc.
<Samul> scarico o li installo dal terminale?
<RedMeister> dal terminale fai prima, metti il comando
<cristian_c> Samul, qui si da supporto soltanto a programmmi presenti nei repo, non applicazioni esterne prese dal web
<Samul> sudo easy_install antlr_python_runtime-3.1-py2.5.egg
<cristian_c> repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<Samul> questo comando non funziona.
<Samul> easy_install: comando non trovato
<Samul> così dice
<RedMeister> fai così, installa xkeycaps
<Samul> che funziona ha?
<RedMeister> crei una mappa alternativa della tastiera e la avvii quando accendi il pc
<Samul> più o meno come un layout?
<RedMeister> si
<Samul> ok
<Samul> dove posso trovare questo software?
<Samul> nel software center c'è?
<Samul> sì
<Samul> l'ho trovato
<Samul> grazie ora lo installo.
<Samul> un momento
<Samul> ma crea una tastiera virtuale?
<RedMeister> non lo so, non ho mai dovuto fare queste cose, so solo che quello è un modo
<Samul> ok
<Samul> l'ha installato
<Samul> ma non lo vedo
<RedMeister> dai da terminale
<RedMeister>     xkeycaps &
<Samul> ok
<Samul> fatto
<Samul> avviato
<RedMeister> scambia i tasti e alla fine salva la xmod map
<RedMeister> xmodmap*
<RedMeister> e lo carichi all'avvio con
<RedMeister>     xmodmap .xmodmap-nome
<RedMeister> al posto di nome il nome della tua
<Samul> della mia cosa?
<RedMeister> della tua xmodmap
<Samul> ok
<RedMeister> la chimerai in un modo
<Samul> mmh
<Samul> si è chiusa da sola.
<Samul> strano
<RedMeister> non lo so guarda, non ho mai provato
<Samul> ha qualche problemino
<Samul> si chiude da sola
<Samul> e non parte
<RedMeister> peccato
<Samul> va beh
<Samul> userò la mappa dei caratteri.
<Samul> va beh, io esco
<Samul> ciao :)
<KlausGervasoni> scusatemi, avrei bisogno un aiutino da neofita quale sono riguardo ubuntu. Il problema è che usando il file manager , non riesco ad entrare nella artizione dell'hard disk
<KlausGervasoni> destinata a windows
<KlausGervasoni> ora vi posto il messaggio
<KlausGervasoni> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sda2: Command-line `mount "/mnt/Klaus"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with 
<catwoman> urus ci 6???
<catwoman> qualcuno sa come fare andare una chiavetta vodafone huwei con dentro una scheda della 3?
<catwoman> con ubuntu ovviamente
<cri> ciao
<Freddy__> uso ubuntu 13.04 , come faccio ad installare skype?
<Freddy1> uso ubuntu 13.04 , come faccio ad installare skype?
<jester-> Freddy1: devi abilitare i repo partners ed extra poi lo installi da softcenter
<cri> ciao
<cri> ragazzi se avvio empathy da terminale mi da questo messaggio
<cri> (empathy:5956): libnotify-WARNING **: Failed to connect to prox
<cri> (empathy:5956): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/cri/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<Manuel> ho un problema, ho installato ubuntu 13.04 su una macchina 64Bit, ma quando faccio il login si blocca e dopo 20 secondi circa si spegne
<Manuel> che devo fare??
<Freddy1> jester-: come faccio ad abilitare i repo partners?
<Freddy1> Manuel: si spegne xke si scalda troppo il processore , capita anke a me su 1 pc , purtroppo , speriamo ke risolvano tale bug
<Manuel> ha quindi è proprio colpa della 13.04 ?
<Freddy1> Manuel: a me lo faceva anke con la versione 12 :( ma nn in tutti i pc
<Manuel> Freddy1: Che pacco
<Manuel> Per abilitare i Partners si fa cosi
<Manuel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/14629/how-do-i-enable-the-partner-repository
<Freddy1> Manuel mi puoi spiegare passo passo?
<Freddy1> Manuel: mi puoi spiegare passo passo? grazie
<Freddy1> Manuel: non mi compare tale scritta 'canonical partner' nella lista :(
<Manuel_> Freddy1 : Mhmmm strano
<Freddy1> Manuel_: è quello il probl , nn so come inserirlo , come fare a farlo comparire nella lista
<Manuel_> Freddy1: prova questo comando
<Manuel_> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Manuel_> Freddy1: dopo di che sudo apt-get update per aggiornare
<Freddy1> ok grz c provo
<Freddy1> e t fo' sapere
<Manuel_> Freddy1: ok
<Freddy1> Manuel_: dopo quei 2 comandi , ke faccio? x installare skype
<Freddy1> Manuel_: lo cerco su Ubuntu Sw Center?
<Manuel_> Freddy1: sudo apt-get install skype && sudo apt-get -f install
<Freddy1> ok grz
<Manuel_> Freddy1: se vuoi tutte le funzioni che ci sono in Windows dimmelo (tipo le notifiche a schermo quando entra un tuo amico, oppure quando ti chinano) bisogna aggiungere una repo e installare dei pacchetti
<Freddy1> be , male nn fa , scrivimi pure i comandi , grz
<Manuel_> Freddy1: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:skype-wrapper/ppa
<Manuel_> poi aggiorna la lista con Update
<Manuel_> e installa questo pacchetto sudo apt-get install skype-wrapper
<Manuel_> Freddy1: funziona?
<Manuel_> Mammolo: hai bisogno?
<Freddy1> Manuel_: sta ancora facendo il primo comando c sta mettendo parekkio nn capisco il xke
<Freddy1> Manuel_: amnesia sorry COME aggiorno la lista? con update
<Manuel_> sudo apt-get update
<Manuel_> AFK torno subito
<Freddy1> ok grz t fo' sapere quando ha finito
<Freddy1> Manuel_: è uscito 1 errore :(
<Freddy1> Manuel_: se vuoi te lo !pasto
<Freddy1> Manuel_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5681699/
<Manuel_> Freddy1: prova solo sudo apt-get install skype
<Manuel_> Freddy1: probabilemnte il force ha provacato un errore
<Freddy1> ok provo e t dico , grz
<Freddy1> Manuel_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5681722/
<Manuel_> Freddy1: Forse ho trovato la soluzione al mio problema iniziale…. Avevo installato la 32 bit su un sistema 64 -.-" dio che idiota
<Freddy1> Manuel_: hai letto l'ultimo paste?
<Manuel_> ha si scusa
<Manuel_> Che ubuntu usi?
<Freddy1> Manuel_: io ho installato ubuntu 13.04 64bit su 1 pc 64bit e si spegne lo stesso , vbb
<Freddy1> Manuel_: uso ubuntu 13.04
<Manuel_> mhmm, forse è appunto la 13.04 che fa casini…
<Freddy1> Manuel_: infatti , pareekki siti dicono ke è 1 probl 13.04 , ma nn so come riusolverlo , speravo lo sapessi :(
<Manuel_> Freddy1: Nha, stavolta ubuntu ha toppato :(
<hsdb> salve atutti...
<hsdb> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<hsdb> ...
<Manuel_> HSDB dimmi
<ragnez> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> ragnez, chiedi
<ragnez> e allora chiederò..... vorrei formattare il mio portatile e installare ubuntu... non ho capito molto bene come si fa però.... devo scaricare il programma e salvarlo su una chiavetta??
<krabador> ragnez, vuoi solo ubuntu, nel notebook?
<ragnez> intendi come sistema operativo? si direi che vista non lo voglio più vedere...
<URUS> mi date una mano
<URUS> errore
<URUS> xinit
<krabador> ragnez, allora, scarichi la iso di ubuntu, dal sito, 32bit o 64bit in base all'architettura della cpu, la installi su una chiavetta
<krabador> ragnez, con questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> o il programma unetbootin
<krabador> poi spegni il pc, inserisci la chiavetta, accendi il pc, e lo fai partire in boot dalla chiavetta
<krabador> selezioni "installa ubuntu" e, se vuoi solo ubuntu nel notebook, durante l'installazione ti verrà chiesto come installarlo, se affiancato a windows, o in modo che prenda tutto il disco.
<krabador> URUS, che errore, e dove?
<URUS> krabador:
<URUS> stavo installando i driver nvidea ma non sia avvia con start x
<URUS> sarebbe backtrack
<krabador> URUS, per quale motivo vuoi supporto a backtrack qui dentro?
<URUS> uffa voglio solo farlo partire la modalita grafica non ti ho chiesto supporto dei programmi
<krabador> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<URUS> infattti backtrack è una derivata di ubuntu
<krabador> ma non è ubuntu.
<URUS> quindi potete aiutarmi ?
<ragnez> krabador, ok, grazie, credo di aver capito... dovrebbe essere piuttosto semplice allora... adesso ci provo
<krabador> ragnez, si, è molto semplice.
<hsdb> salve...qualcuno mi sa dire dove trovare una distro per un power mac g5
<hsdb> ???
<krabador> hsdb, c'è ubuntu
<hsdb> si ...
<ragnez> krabador, l'installazione richiede molto tempo?
<hsdb> pensavo proprio ad una distro di ubuntu...ma dove scaricarla per power pc?
<krabador> ragnez, una mezz'ora
<ragnez> ok,bene
<krabador> hsdb, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/13.04/release/
<krabador> hsdb, powerpc
<hsdb> porca miseria...ma come ci sei arrivato...è da un'ora che la cerco...
<hsdb> krabador, posso farti un'altra domanda?=
<krabador> hsdb, c'è lubuntu, che su powerpc, sembra essere molto gradita
<krabador> hsdb, chiedi
<hsdb> mi hanno regalato questo power mac...che a dire la verità va benissimo anche con mac osx
<hsdb> ma grazie al fatto che non danno più supporto per powerpc...non si può ne aggiornare ne nulla...
<hsdb> primo tra tutti niente più supporto per adobe flash...
<krabador> hsdb, si, è un problema seccante e abbastanza diffuso
<hsdb> pensi che avrò gli stessi problemi anche su ubuntu...
<hsdb> io l'ho usato solo su piattaforme intel non mac...
<hsdb> non ho nessuna esperienza sui mac
<Manuel_> Mac è una piattaforma intel…
<krabador> allora, tieni conto che su ubuntu non puoi far girare gli stessi software che ci sono su macosx
<krabador> Manuel_, dal 2006
<Manuel_> Su power pc non penso giri ubuntu pero
<hsdb> certo...
<krabador> Manuel_, prima non lo era.
<krabador> Manuel_, c'è la versione apposta.
<hsdb> il mio è un 2005
<krabador> hsdb, cosa ci vuoi fare con quel mac ?
<krabador> hsdb, nel senso, se vi cuoi fare cose, con software che sono esclusiva macosx, non puoi su ubuntu
<hsdb> vorrei usarlo...come base per navigare su internet, guardare Skygo (flash), vedere video di netflix(silverlight)
<hsdb> no
<hsdb> no
<krabador> hsdb, per il resto, tranne alcune problematiche legate all'installazione,in alcuni mac, ubuntu è la stessa.
<hsdb> perfetto...pensavo di avere problemi di architettura cpu
<krabador> hsdb, no, viene realizzata uan versione apposta.
<krabador> per netflix ci sono un po' di smanettamenti da fare
<krabador> in quanto non è ufficialmente supportato in ubuntu
<hsdb> mi riferivo a parti terze...silverlight, flash, software vari...
<hsdb> beh...mi sa che mi potrò divertire per un bel pò...
<krabador> hsdb, adobe a stoppato il supporto flash anche su ubuntu, da qualche versione, ma chrome, nella versione linux , integra flash aggiornato all'interno
<hsdb> il fatto è che mi sono trasferito in inghilterra, ed oltre al mio portatilino...avevo necessità di un pc da tavolo...
<hsdb> fenomenale...
<hsdb> alla faccia di adobe...
<krabador> hsdb, e puoi comunque installare la versione 11.2.202.285 , l'ultima , purtroppo, disponibile per linux
<krabador> che comunque è recente
<hsdb> me lo hanno regalato e alla fin fine è un doppio processore...ed un pc nato...all'epoca per eccellere...
<krabador> è una buona macchina, purtroppo abbandonata, ma una buona macchina
<hsdb> quindi firefox non ha più flash...
<hsdb> si si...
<hsdb> confermo...
<krabador> firefox sfrutta la versione installabile su linux, appunto la  11.2.202.285
<hsdb> quando si fermerà...ho visto un paio di persone che hanno convertito il case ad un atx normale...con buoni risultati...
<krabador> ma si stanno muovendo anche loro , per risolvere il problema
<krabador> quello è barare :D
<hsdb> ah ok.
<hsdb> eheheh
<hsdb> lo so...ma il case...è veramente bello...e ben fatto...
<hsdb> ti ringrazio per l'aiuto
<hsdb> scappo di la a vedere che combinano in casa...
<hsdb> grazie ancora...
<krabador> di niente
<hsdb> buona notte al chan...
<krabador> buona installazione
<hsdb> ahhhh.ultima domanda...
<hsdb> scusami...
<krabador> cai
<krabador> vai
<hsdb> qualche consiglio su come installarla...se da iso o usb...
<hsdb> ci sono accorgimenti particolari per masterizzare l'immagine
<krabador> usb, o iso purchè in dvd, in quanto non entrerebbe in un cd
<krabador> per la iso, purchè finalizzata, usa la modalità disc at once
<hsdb> sabato ho creato 50 pennine, ma non la visualizzata
<krabador> ma se puoi , e il mac permette il boot da usb, fai la pendrive, che è piu' veloce
<krabador> hsdb, permette il boot da usb?
<hsdb> neanche sul mac della mia ragazza che è un i7
<hsdb> su internet leggo di si
<krabador> hsdb, allora, fai un disco
<krabador> e risparmi tempo
<hsdb> mi sa che faccio prima...
<hsdb> nessun accorgimento
<hsdb> masterizzo la iso così com'è?
<krabador> no, preoccupati di finalizzare il disco
<krabador> si, come lo masterizzeresti?
<krabador> con che software?
<Manuel_> per creare le pennine ce unibootin per win e mac
<krabador> hsdb, voglio sperare che non hai fatto copia e incolla nella penna
<hsdb> si ma unibootin
<hsdb> crea le pennine solo per win da mac
<hsdb> no
<hsdb> no
<krabador> :D perfetto
<hsdb> sono andato prima di manuale
<hsdb> cioè da terminal
<krabador> hsdb, vai di disco e amen
<hsdb> e poi con unibootin ma ho scoperto che non crea per mac
<hsdb> brucio
<hsdb> il disco ora
<krabador> hsdb, dai un'occhiata qui prima
<hsdb> gioveì se sei online ti faccio sapere com'è andata
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<hsdb> si...ho seguito una guida simile...
<hsdb> esteticamente non era così...ma le stringe di comando le ricordo a memoria sono quelle
<hsdb> stringhe
<krabador> hsdb, questa  è di ubuntu, magari fai un tentativo, poi amen, vai di disco,
<krabador> che , purchè chiuso, finalizzato
<krabador> funziona.
<hsdb> no no...vado di disco...altrimenti lo prendo ad asciate...
<krabador> :D
<hsdb> e che sto notando che non ho più installato nulla per masterizzare...
<hsdb> maledette pennine
<krabador> :D , anche per pc possono dare problemi
<krabador> i bios non vedono le penne nello stesso modo
<krabador> anche per pc, non è scontato che i vari programmi funzionino
<hsdb> ho trovato una versione di burning strudio...
<hsdb> userò quella
<hsdb> grazie ancora e buona notte
<hsdb> ti farò sapoere
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<ragnez> kabrador,scusa sono ancora io, una volta che eseguo il boot da chiavetta il portatile si formatta da solo?
<krabador> ragnez, quando fai il boot da chiavetta, avrai delle opzioni di caricamento
<krabador> ragnez, se fai "installa ubuntu" , lui ti chiede , durante il processo di installazione, se vuoi che ubuntu, occuoi tutto il disco, essere invece affiancato a windows, oppure la configurazione manuale
<krabador> nel caso delle prime 2 lui fa tutto da solo,e  la parte del disco che deve essere occupata da ubuntu, verrà formattata
<krabador> ragnez, se hai le idee chiare, scegli la prima
<krabador> ragnez, hai comunque, giusto per eventualità future, i dischi di ripristino del notebook?
<ragnez> purtroppo no il notebook era di mio fratello e i dischi sono andati persi....
<ragnez> io però non voglio e formatti solo la parte necessaria a ubuntu... ma voglio formattare tutto e farlo tornare in piena forma...perchè così è stracarico e lentissimo
<krabador> ragnez, hai la partizione di ripristino del notebook?
<ragnez> non so cosa sia XD
<krabador> ragnez, che notebook è?
<ragnez> è un acer aspire 5930
<krabador> ragnez, fai i dischi di ripristino prima, allora
<krabador> ragnez, dall'utility di acer, in win
<ragnez> dici di farli ora? ma li posso fare anche se ora il pc è pieno di roba inutile?
<krabador> ragnez, c'è l'opzione di fare dischi solo con factory default
<ragnez> aaaah geniale :)
<krabador> ragnez, altrimenti devi fare l'installazione specificando manualmente dove deve essere installato, ma è un po' piu' complesso
<ragnez> capisco.... quindi cosa mi consigli per ripulire tutto e ovviamente al contempo installare ubunto? me la gioco col manuale?
<krabador> ragnez, fa i dischi di ripristino e installa ubuntu facendogli occupare tutto il disco.
<krabador> ragnez, altrimenti carichi ubuntu in live, con l'opzione dal boot della chiavetta "prova ubuntu" fai il partizionamento manuale del disco, inizi, sempre da li la procedura di installazione, e usi la gestione del disco personalizzata
<ragnez> ok perfetto, ci provo... al massimo avrò i dischi di ripristino...
<ragnez> sempre ammesso tovi il modo di farli su questo dannato computer con questo ancora più dannato sistema operaivo :)
<ragnez> krabador è possibile che non si possano creare dischi di ripristini? il ripristino me lo fa fare solo dai punti di ripristino
<krabador> ragnez, hai aperto l'utility di acer=?
<ragnez> sisi ora l'ho trovato...devo scegliere se creare un disco predefinito dal costruttore o un disco di backup per driver e applicazione... dovrebbe essere il primo giusto?
<krabador> si
<ragnez> perfetto, ora so come fare tutto... domani a mente serena mi piazzo e faccio tutto... Grazie per tutto krabador, soprattutto per la pazienza :) se ti ritrovo in chat ti farò sapere comè andata... buonanotte! :)
<krabador> buonanotte
<us3r-> ho messo lubuntu su netbooj
<us3r-> netbook
<us3r-> in dual boot con windows xp
<us3r-> è + leggero lubuntu 13.04
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-12
<skypeperlubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7449915/
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, bene, visto che hai omesso la linea per la fine del comando, se è tornato alla linea con il nome dell'utente ed il cursore, ha finito
<krabador> puoi lanciare skype
<skypeperlubuntu> grazie mille! installato! posso approfittare ancora un attimo di te? bisogno di 2 piccoli favori
<skypeperlubuntu> 1° io ho un asus k50c, con scheda video sis 771/671. il driver risulta attivo ma, nonostante alcune modifiche, anche con l'aiuto di jester-, per riuscire ad aumentare la risoluzione (che era bloccata a 6XXx4XX), ho dovuto modificare inserendo i driver per vesa, anziché per sis. c'è un modo per far aumentare la risoluzione ulteriormente, portandola a quella nativa di 1366x780?
<krabador> è una scheda video con un pessimo supporto , oltre che essere particolarmente vecchia
<skypeperlubuntu> infatti nonostante l'aiuto di jester, ho dovuto cambiare nel file che mi ha fatto aprire, la parola sis con vesa. e così effettivamente mi ha dato altre risoluzioni, ma solo l'800x600. io vorrei provare con lubuntu quella nativa.
<skypeperlubuntu> *1366x768
<skypeperlubuntu> ...scusa, non è per insistenza. è che non ho capito. puoi aiutarmi o no?
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, sudo leafpad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krabador> poi pastebin
<skypeperlubuntu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skypeperlubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7449980/
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, http://hellbunker.blogspot.it/2011/03/driver-sis-m671-m672-for-upcoming-natty.html
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, scusa, ho sbagliato
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, sudo dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-sis
<krabador> pastebin
<jester-> skypeperlubuntu: il tuo hw non è adatto alla 14.04
<jester-> skypeperlubuntu: il driver che passa sis è incompatibile
<jester-> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<skypeperlubuntu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skypeperlubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7450009/
<skypeperlubuntu> che significa che il mio hardware non è adatto? sul sito, mi dà solo questa versione di lubuntu. il mio pc ha 2gb di ram. nei requisiti minimi c'è scritto almeno 512mb di ram
<krabador> la ram non è il pc
<krabador> il pc non è solo ram
<skypeperlubuntu> tradotto non c'è soluzione?
<krabador> "il driver che passa sis è incompatibile" credo non abbia bisogno di traduzione
<jester-> skypeperlubuntu: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<jester-> forse va con la 12.04 forse
<jester-> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/file-closet/sis-32-bit-1204.tar.gz?attredirects=0
<jester-> c'è pure un xorg.conf elementare
<skypeperlubuntu> se ricordi, ho fatto la modifica inserendo vesa anziché sis, ed il miglioramento c'è stato. non c'è alcun modo di far saltare fuori la risoluzione 1366x768?
<jester-> e i driver da copiare
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, nello xorg.conf che mi hai mandato, c'è
<jester-> skypeperlubuntu: leggi la guida
<jester-> Only for Linux Mint 13 (and Xubuntu 12.04 and Lubuntu 12.04)
<jester-> Unfortunately you can't use this solution in Ubuntu 14.04 or Linux Mint 16, because its kernel and X.org are unfit for this particular solution.
<jester-> skypeperlubuntu: è chiara la faccenda
<jester-> skypeperlubuntu: il pc è un reperto è fuor luogo ostinarsi a mettere l'ultimo grido
<skypeperlubuntu> ultima cosa.
<skypeperlubuntu> la webcam è alla rovescia.
<skypeperlubuntu> questo problema me lo dava anche con windows, ma ho scaricato i drivers della cam
<skypeperlubuntu> e si è risolto
<skypeperlubuntu> adesso che ho messo lubuntu, nuovamente, mi ridà il problema.
<skypeperlubuntu> qui come faccio?
<jester-> skypeperlubuntu: comincia a installate la 12.04
<skypeperlubuntu> e da dove la prendo?
<jester-> salvati sto link https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<jester-> skypeperlubuntu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.4/
<skypeperlubuntu> quale devo scegliere? xubuntu o ubuntu?
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.4/release/xubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> lubntu 12.04 è gia fuori supporto
<skypeperlubuntu> sto scaricando
<skypeperlubuntu> adesso devo rifare di nuovo tutto da capo?
<skypeperlubuntu> sia per skype, che per la risoluzione?
<krabador> il supporto al video dovrebbe andare meglio
<jester-> skypeperlubuntu: segui la guida per i driver
<jester-> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<jester-> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/file-closet/sis-32-bit-1204.tar.gz?attredirects=0
<jester-> scarica e stampati le istruzioni
<skypeperlubuntu> ma per la webcam
<skypeperlubuntu> invece come devo fare?
<jester-> skypeperlubuntu: dopo la webcam
<jester-> risolvi una cosa per volta
<krabador> la webcam verificala per ultima
<skypeperlubuntu> no, è che sono indeciso se rifare tutto di nuovo
<skypeperlubuntu> lasciare lubuntu e questa risoluzione
<jester-> skypeperlubuntu: non li tengo i link per i driver quindi scaricateli e stampa pa pagina
<skypeperlubuntu> per questo vi chiedevo della webcam
<jester-> skypeperlubuntu: dubito che youtube vada
<jester-> la cpu non avrà supporto sse2
<skypeperlubuntu> funziona youtube
<skypeperlubuntu> solo che devo usare il comando ctrl - per diminuire lo zoom di firefox
<skypeperlubuntu> perchè le pagine sono troppo grandi
<skypeperlubuntu> krabador, ma per la webcam che mi dici? mi sai aiutare? ho deciso che intanto lascio lubuntu e la risoluzione a 800x600
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, sudo apt-get install cheese
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, aprilo
<krabador> e vedi che fa
<skypeperlubuntu> mi dice di scaricare dei pacchetti
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, non ho tutta la notte, installalo aprilo e vedi che fa
<skypeperlubuntu> sta ancora scaricando
<skypeperlubuntu> ok
<skypeperlubuntu> ha finito
<skypeperlubuntu> adesso?
<krabador> non lo vuoi aprire?
<skypeperlubuntu> ho aperto skype
<skypeperlubuntu> ma sempre
<skypeperlubuntu> la cam alla rovescia ho
<krabador> allora
<krabador> vuoi
<krabador> o
<krabador> no
<krabador> aprire
<krabador> cheese ?
<skypeperlubuntu> l'ho
<skypeperlubuntu> aperto
<skypeperlubuntu> e c'è la webcam al contrario
<krabador> "ho aperto skype"
<krabador> non confondere i 2 software
<krabador> cheese è quello che hai appena installat o
<skypeperlubuntu> si
<skypeperlubuntu> ti ho scritto
<skypeperlubuntu> l'ho aperto
<skypeperlubuntu> e c'è la webcam al contrario
<yvesBsAs> krabador, scusa l'intromissione, skypeperlubuntu , è un portatile o un desktop?
<skypeperlubuntu> portatile
<skypeperlubuntu> asus k50c
<yvesBsAs> mi sentita sta storia..
<skypeperlubuntu> a quanto pare hanno montato la webcam al contrario, proprio fisicamente intendo
<yvesBsAs> *mai
<skypeperlubuntu> infatti poi sono stati rilasciati dei driver appositamente per correggere il problema
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, no, era solo un problema driver
<yvesBsAs> skypeperlubuntu, caspio, devi smontare lo schermo, per "girarla", non scherzare ;-)
<skypeperlubuntu> no, non intendo quello
<skypeperlubuntu> coi driver si risolve
<skypeperlubuntu> infatti con windows si era risolto
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, sudo su
<skypeperlubuntu> ma il problema era dovuto al fatto che avevano materialmente montato alla rovescia la webcam
<skypeperlubuntu> cosa sudo su?
<skypeperlubuntu> è un comando?
<yvesBsAs> skypeperlubuntu, ma è un portatile della corea del nord??
<skypeperlubuntu> no, taiwan ;)
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, allora, apri il terminale
<yvesBsAs> sudo su ti fa entrare in modo root, nel terminale
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, sudo su
<skypeperlubuntu> ok fatto
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, mv /usr/bin/skype /usr/bin/skype.proper
<krabador> nano /usr/bin/skype
<skypeperlubuntu> tutto attaccato? o uno alla volta?
<krabador> incolli li dentro http://pastie.org/pastes/9167169/text
<krabador> quello che c'è dentro il link
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, te li sto dicendo uno alla volta
<krabador> appunto per farteli mandare uno alla volta
<yvesBsAs> skypeperlubuntu, copia incolla i comandi, cerchiamo di aiutarti..
<skypeperlubuntu> mv /usr/bin/skype /usr/bin/skype.proper [03:14] <krabador> nano /usr/bin/skype
<skypeperlubuntu> è tutto un unico comando
<skypeperlubuntu> ?
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, se fosse un unico comando, starebbe su una stessa linea
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu,  sta su una stessa linea?
<skypeperlubuntu> quindi i comandi sono 2, ok
<krabador> incollato il contenuto del link ?
<skypeperlubuntu> si
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, lubuntu 32 o 64 bit?
<skypeperlubuntu> 32
<krabador> ok, ctrl x , poi salva
<krabador> con s
<krabador> o y, a seconda della lingua
<skypeperlubuntu> y
<skypeperlubuntu> fatto
<krabador> chmod 755 /usr/bin/skype
<skypeperlubuntu> ho messo salva
<skypeperlubuntu> ma sono sempre sulla stessa pagina per intenderci
<skypeperlubuntu> con le cose ancora incollate
<krabador> ctrl x
<krabador> ti chiede se salvare
<krabador> una volta salvato esce
<skypeperlubuntu> ho già salvato
<krabador> deve essere uscito
<krabador> nel terminale
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, vuoi farmi perdere tempo ?
<skypeperlubuntu> mi dice file name to write: /usr etc etc
<skypeperlubuntu> e sotto get help cancel  dos format mac fortmat append prepend backup file
<krabador> /usr/bin/skype
<krabador> il file to write
<krabador> deve essre quello
<krabador> dai invio
<skypeperlubuntu> fatto invio
<yvesBsAs> ctrl + o e ctrl + x
<skypeperlubuntu> ho fatto invio
<skypeperlubuntu> e sono di nuovo sul terminal
<skypeperlubuntu> con root etc..
<krabador> te l'ho mandato il comando
<skypeperlubuntu> devo scrivere chmod...?
<krabador> chmod 755 /usr/bin/skype
<skypeperlubuntu> fatto
<krabador> rimanda nano /usr/bin/skype
<skypeperlubuntu> fatto
<krabador> controlla se ci sono le linee che hai incollato all'interno
<skypeperlubuntu> si
<skypeperlubuntu> ci sono
<krabador> ctrl x, ed esce senza chiederti nulla
<krabador> chiudi il terminale
<krabador> e lancia skype
<krabador> e prova la webcam
<skypeperlubuntu> nada
<skypeperlubuntu> sempre alla rovescia
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu,
<krabador> chiudi skype
<skypeperlubuntu> fatto
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> scrivi skype e invio
<krabador> prova la webcam e copia ed incolla in pastebin
<krabador> quello che ti appare nel terminale
<skypeperlubuntu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skypeperlubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7450165/
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, dpkg -l | grep libv4l-0
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, dpkg -l | grep libv4l
<skypeperlubuntu> fatto
<skypeperlubuntu> entrambi
<yvesBsAs> pastebin i risultati! Non c'è la sfera magica, non vediamo che ti risponde skypeperlubuntu
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, il risultato?
<skypeperlubuntu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skypeperlubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7450202/
<skypeperlubuntu> questo per il primo comando
<skypeperlubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7450205/
<skypeperlubuntu> questo per il secondo
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, locate v4l1compat.so
<krabador> posta poi il risultato
<skypeperlubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7450216/
<krabador> sudo nano /usr/bin/skype
<krabador> e cambia la linea dopo LD_PRELOAD
<krabador> con questa /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<skypeperlubuntu> non riesco
<skypeperlubuntu> a cambiarla
<yvesBsAs> krabador, è un file compilato, non uno script
<krabador> in modo da avere LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype.proper
<krabador> yvesBsAs, se avessi seguito
<yvesBsAs> skypeperlubuntu, prova a chiudere skype, poi dai quasto comando, tutto in una linea
<krabador> avresti visto che è stato modificato
<yvesBsAs> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<yvesBsAs> krabador, si, probabilmente gli hai fatto creare uno script di avvio ;-)
<krabador> yvesBsAs, appunto
<skypeperlubuntu> ma dall'ultima pagina che mi ha dato krabador devo uscire
<skypeperlubuntu> ?
<krabador> yvesBsAs, quindi non intrometterti per favore
<skypeperlubuntu> krabador io sono ancora nella pagina dove dovrei fare la modifica, ma non riesco a farla
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, chiudi skype, se era ancora aperto
<yvesBsAs> krabador, come vuoi, era giusto per vedere se si avviava con QUELLA! modifica. Auguri..
<skypeperlubuntu> è chiuso
<krabador> sudo nano /usr/bin/skype
<skypeperlubuntu> lo faccio
<krabador> e cambia la linea LD_PRELOAD , con questa LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype.proper
<skypeperlubuntu> ma non me la fa cancellare
<skypeperlubuntu> la linea
<skypeperlubuntu> quella che già c'è non riesco a cancellarla
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, vai con il cursore dopo =
<krabador> e premi canc
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, allora, ctrl x , e non salvare
<skypeperlubuntu> fatto
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, sudo leafpad /usr/bin/skype
<skypeperlubuntu> ci sono riuscito
<krabador> cambia la linea
<krabador> salva
<skypeperlubuntu> sono riuscito a cambiare la linea
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, allora ctrl x e salva
<skypeperlubuntu> fatto
<krabador> sudo leafpad /usr/bin/skype
<krabador> e pastebin del file
<krabador> !pastebin | skypeperlubuntu
<ubot-it> skypeperlubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skypeperlubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7450235/
<krabador> sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/skype
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, e fa partire skype
<skypeperlubuntu> con l'ultimo comando non c'è stato output comunque
<krabador> chmod non lo rilascia
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, manda skype
<skypeperlubuntu> ottimo! funziona!
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<skypeperlubuntu> dici che c'è pericolo che la primo riavvio
<skypeperlubuntu> salta tutto?
<krabador> lubuntu non si autodistrugge
<skypeperlubuntu> :D no
<skypeperlubuntu> intendevo
<skypeperlubuntu> per la webcam
<krabador> neanche, è una modifica permanente, quella che ti ho fatto fare
<skypeperlubuntu> ottimo! ti ringrazio, sei stato gentilissimo! oltre che utile! peccato per la risoluzione, ma mi sa che per quello forse c'era poco da fare
<skypeperlubuntu> grazie ancora!
<skypeperlubuntu> buonanotte!
<krabador> buonanotte, divertiti, con skype
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> giorno
<Fra34567> ciao a tutti
<Fra34567> quale driver della scheda video devo utilizzare? proprietario testato o open source??
<jester-> Fra34567: di quale scheda
<Fra34567> nvidia geforce gt 620
<jester-> Fra34567: semplice o doppia ccheda
<Fra34567> sinceramente non lo so
<jester-> Fra34567: apri un terminale
<Fra34567> si
<jester-> Fra34567: lspci e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Fra34567
<ubot-it> Fra34567: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MaxFrames> ciao
<Fra34567> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7451503/
<PL99999999> ciao a tutti ho non parte il dualboot ho provato a usare boot repair ha fatto tutta la procedura ma mi ha dato errore e all'inizio parte sempre solo windows...avete idee su come fare?
<Fra34567> quali driver mi consigli di utilizzare jester?
<PL99999999> qualcuno sa dirmi come fare?
<akis24> Fra34567: puoi usare gli open se vanno bene o nvidia visto che hai solo quella " in tal caso usa il driver proprietario testato "
<MaxFrames> PL99999999: che errore esattamente ha dato la procedura di riparazione del boot?
<PL99999999> mi ha dato un link te lo ivio?
<Fra34567> ok, faccio delle prove allora?
<MaxFrames> PL99999999: incollalo in un pastebin (vedi il topic del canale)
<PL99999999> si
<Fra34567> non so se dipende dalla scheda video.. ma dopo la sospensione il pc si blocca
<Fra34567> posso muovere solo il mouse ma non funziona nulla
<PL99999999> http://paste2.org/wj8AdEPj
<floryn90> PL99999999, quale è il problema? (scusa ma sono entrato tardi adesso e non so la conversazione)
<PL99999999> dualboot...utilizzato bootrepair ma parte sempre solo win
<floryn90> quando installi linux devi installare il grub in sda2 e non sda
<floryn90> se usi ubuntu 13.10 in sù allora puoi tenere anche il secureboot
<PL99999999> ho installato linux seguendo i vari utenti qui...e mi hanno fatto fare così...come posso risolvere?
<floryn90> ma hai appena installato linux o già tieni dei file personali sopra ?
<PL99999999> no appena installato
<floryn90> allora ti consiglio di reinstallare il tutto da capo
<floryn90> e di far attenzione all'installazione del grub
<floryn90> devi scegliere sda2
<PL99999999> come la formatto la partizione?
<floryn90> e poi vedrai che ti funziona
<floryn90> non la devi formattare
<jester-> floryn90: vai in driver aggiuntivi e abilita il tesato
<jester-> il 331
<PL99999999> ma non ricordo mi abbia mai fatto scegliere dv metere grub
<floryn90> jester-, scusa ma non ti segue. cosa vuoi dire ?
<jester-> floryn90: era per un altrroche è uscito
<PL99999999> quindi raga come lo installo di nuovo senza formattare?
<floryn90> PL99999999, quando fai il partizionamento del disco
<floryn90> sotto ti chiede dove installare il bootloader
<floryn90> cioè grub
<floryn90> invece di /dev/sda devi scegliere /dev/sda2
<floryn90> non devi assoluttamente formattare la /dev/sda2 altrimenti non ti funziona più neanche windows
<PL99999999> a me hanno fatto scegliere l'opzione altro e non mi sono apparse queste cose
<floryn90> PL99999999, guarda questo screenshot: http://www.mrxuri.com/wp-content/uploads/gallery/easybcd-install-ubuntu/easybcd-install-ubuntu-12.jpg
<floryn90> dove c'è "Device for Boot loader installation" tu devi scegliere /dev/sda2
<PL99999999> va bene e come reinstallo ora linux se non devo formattare?
<floryn90> e poi formatti SOLO la /dev/sda8
<floryn90> PL99999999, fai un'installazione pulita di linux (partendo da 0)
<floryn90> e nel momento della scelta dove installare linux scegli altro
<floryn90> e così ti farà vedere le varie partizioni che tieni sul disco
<floryn90> tu devi formattare la /dev/sda8 e poi scegliere la /dev/sda2 nel "Device for Boot Loader installation"
<floryn90> e per il resto segui l'installer
<PL99999999> quindi in poche parole non formatto prima nnt...poi qnd installo praticamente sovrascrivo l'sda 8 dove ora c'è linux e installo il boot su sda 2 giusto?
<MaxFrames> che strano... ho installato lubuntu con l'opzione di installazione automatica degli aggiornamenti (pc connesso a Internet) ma dopo il primo avvio ci sono lo stesso aggiornamenti da installare
<PL99999999> giusto floryn90?
<floryn90> PL99999999, l'unica cosa che devi formattare è sda8 dove già tieni installato linux
<PL99999999> a quindi lo devo formattare prima di procedere all'installazione?
<floryn90> si
<shadow91> ciao  per  fare  il  ripristino  ci  vuole  la  connessione?
<PL99999999> e lo devo fare da windows giusto? o si potrebbe anche da ubuntu?
<PL99999999> risp così procedo sub
<MaxFrames> e' indifferente da dove lo formatti.... basta che formatti la partizione giusta
<PL99999999> ok grazie
 * MaxFrames sta lubuntizzando una serie di eeepc che avevano windows xp
<MaxFrames> lubuntuzzare suona simile a lobotomizzare ma l'effetto e' l'opposto
<pigeta> giorno
<pigeta> mi potete dire cosa c'è di sbagliato in questo comando
<pigeta> scp pigeta@192.168.1.3: /home/pigeta/jasper-disk-image.img
<pigeta> questo è il messaggio di errore
<pigeta> scp: .: not a regular file
<MaxFrames> non devi mettere un source file e un destination file?
<pigeta> :D tnx
<PL99999999> salve ragazzi ho riprovato a reinstallare ubuntu...a mettere il boot in sda2...e niente...ho rifatto boot repair che mi ha dato errore e il seguente codice http://paste2.org/OPjUHmzk
<PL99999999> aiuto please
<jester-> PL99999999: 64 bit?
<PL99999999> si
<MaxFrames> page not found
<jester-> di solito si arrangia lui con efi se canna entra un ballo il repair
<jester-> PL99999999: hai disttivato secure boot?
<gigirock> amici !! ho un server 14.04 64 bit , tutto funziona come lamp. Mi servirebbe l'accesso come 'root da ssh , ho modificato sshd_config come dicono i sacri testi mettendo 'PermitRootLogin yes ' ma niente da fare sempre 'accesso negato'
<PL99999999> sisi tt disattivato anche se mi hanno detto che ubuntu 14 puo fare il secureboot
<PL99999999> http://paste2.org/0PjUHmzk
<PL99999999> ho sbagliato a incollare
<PL99999999> questo è
<jester-> PL99999999: con sboot repair hai segito i passe descritti nella parte riparazione bootloader? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<PL99999999> sisi
<jester-> PL99999999: la efi deve essere per prima,
<MaxFrames> mi pare identico al pastebin precedente
<jester-> PL99999999: sda2 ha il flad di boot?
<PL99999999> in che senso efi per prima?
<MaxFrames> non si capisce come possa essere identico dopo che hai fatto dei cambiamenti
<jester-> eh
<jester-> Selezionare Advanced options → GRUB location.
<jester-> Selezionare la riga Separate /boot/efi partition e fare clic sul pulsante Applica.
<jester-> Nel caso la riga non fosse selezioanbile significa che la partizione EFI è assente. Può essere creata come spiegato nel paragrafo precedente.
<jester-> Riavviare il sistema e rimuovere il supporto utilizzato. Ubuntu ripartirà normalmente.
<MaxFrames> hai letto alla fine comunque?
<MaxFrames> "
<MaxFrames> I file di boot del [Sistema operativo ora in uso - Ubuntu 14.04 LTS] sono lontani dall'inizio del disco. Il tuo BIOS potrebbe non rilevarli. Potrebbe essere utile riprovare dopo la creazione di una partizione /boot (EXT4, >200MB, inizio del disco). Ciò può essere effettuato tramite l'uso di strumenti come gParted. Quindi seleziona questa partizione utilizzando l'opzione [Partizione /boot separata:] di [Riparazione del boot]. (https://help.
<MaxFrames> ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition)"
<PL99999999> no la efi me la trova subito
<PL99999999> si ho letto max quindi che si fa?
<MaxFrames> ma scusate, leggo male io o grub e' in sda8?
<PL99999999> io ho messo in sda2 qnd l'ho reinstallato
<MaxFrames> e come mai allora il pastebin e' identico a prima? e sembra che grub sia in sda8?
<PL99999999> sono qui per questo max se lo sapevo non ero qui
<PL99999999> poi a qnd parte windows mi fa sempre ripristino disco G 100%
<MaxFrames> comunque: confermi che ubuntu e' installato in sda8?
<krabador> PL99999999, se sistema con uefi, devi disabilitarlo e fare boot repair
<PL99999999> si ubuntu è in sda8
<PL99999999> ho disabilitato secureboot che altro devo disabilitare?
<MaxFrames> scusate tutti, anche io sto imparando, ma perche' non si puo' mettere grub in sda1?
<MaxFrames> qual e' la partizione con il sistema operativo windows?
<MaxFrames> e cos'e' sda3?
<PL99999999> windows credo in sda4
<PL99999999> sda3 non me lo chiedere
<krabador> grub non deve andare in una partizione
<krabador> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<MaxFrames> allora, sda1 dovrebbe essere la partizione di boot di windows da 100 mb
<krabador> deve andare in /dev/sdx
<krabador> dove sdx è il disco che va in boot nel sistema
<PL99999999> ???
<MaxFrames> sda2 ha i dati efi, sda3 non si sa, sda4 e' la partizione di sistema windows, sda5 dati? sda6 cos'e'?
<PL99999999> devo mettere il grub in sdx?
<krabador> PL99999999, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<MaxFrames> " => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda."
<krabador> PL99999999, di default, se c'è un disco solo, grub è già settato per installarsi correttamente nel disco
<krabador> PL99999999, come mai ha cambiato la destinazione
<MaxFrames> ma in sdb c'e' un'altra installazione di windows?
<krabador> PL99999999, quanti dischi hai ?
<MaxFrames> io vedo sda e sdb quindi due?
<PL99999999> perchè me l'hanno detto qui di mettere grub in sda2 e non in sda
<krabador> PL99999999, quando è successo?
<PL99999999> krabador 2 dischi
<PL99999999> un oretta fa?
<krabador> PL99999999, questo canale ha il log, ovvero, è salvato tutto quello che viene detto
<PL99999999> pefetto controlla
<krabador> PL99999999, se è successo "un oretta fa" , non ti ricordi ?
<MaxFrames> <floryn90> quando installi linux devi installare il grub in sda2 e non sda
<MaxFrames> 11:40 di stamane
<MaxFrames> il suggerimento veniva da floryn90
<PL99999999> come non mi ricordo ho detto mi hanno detto qui di reinstallare e di metter grub in sda2 poi ho fatto tutto e sono ritornato non so quando è passato
<PL99999999> ecco bravo max
<MaxFrames> PL99999999: come te la cavi con l'Inglese?
<PL99999999> bene
<MaxFrames> prova #ubuntu
<PL99999999> ma dove?
<MaxFrames> ???
<krabador> MaxFrames, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale italiano
<MaxFrames> krabador: mi rendo conto, ma se lui con l'Inglese se la cava, e da 3 giorni (ero qui...) non riesce a risolvere...
<PL99999999> raga vi prego risolviamo qua aiutooo
<MaxFrames> io sono ignorante, ma vediamo di fare chiarezza
<MaxFrames> e scusa PL99999999 se ti chiedo cose ovvie o gia' dette
<krabador> MaxFrames, grub installato nel disco, e non in partizione, che va in boot
<MaxFrames> allora: hai windows installato sia sul primo sia sul secondo disco?
<PL99999999> chiedetemi tutto raga basta che si risolve cioè non posso sta na settimana qua
<PL99999999> no solo sul primo
<MaxFrames> cosa c'e' sul secondo (sdb)?
<krabador> PL99999999, quale dei 2 dischi va in boot?
<krabador> non è importante cosa ci sia suio vari dischi
<MaxFrames> se ben capisco, devi installare grub nel MBR del primo disco che, da bios, e' settato per il boot
<MaxFrames> da grub potrai scegliere ubuntu o windows
<krabador> ci possono essere 15 dischi, grub va installato su quello che va in boot
<MaxFrames> e' corretto?
<MaxFrames> quindi se sda e' il primo disco, in sda va installato grub
<PL99999999> il primo con windows va in boot...almeno
<krabador> PL99999999, va a controllare in bios
<MaxFrames> PL99999999:  => Windows 7/8/2012 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.
<MaxFrames> ^^^ questo dice il tuo pastebin
<PL99999999> quindi?
<MaxFrames> dice invece che su /dev/sda non c'e' alcun bootloader
<MaxFrames> quindi, direi che sta facendo il boot da sdb e che windows e' su sdb
<PL99999999> e dovrei mettere il grub in sdb?
<krabador> PL99999999, va a controllare in bios, quale disco parte per primo
<MaxFrames> o installi grub su sdb oppure imposti il bios per fare il boot da sda e metti grub su sda, direi
<krabador> basta con le supposizioni
<MaxFrames> ma a meno che il pastebin non dica sciocchezze, tu stai bootando da sdb
<MaxFrames> basta leggere le prime righe del pastebin
<krabador> PL99999999, controlla quale disco va in boot, poi puoi seguire questa
<krabador> !grub | PL99999999
<ubot-it> PL99999999: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> quella del ripristino
<PL99999999> si raga basta con le supposizioni facciamo seri
<krabador> indicando in procedura , il disco che parte in boot
<PL99999999> quindi come faccio vado in bios e dovrei vedere da dv parte il boot?
<MaxFrames> noto che sdb ha una sola partizione
<MaxFrames> PL99999999: assolutamente si'. controlla ora.
<PL99999999> ok vado
<MaxFrames> se come penso il disco di boot e' quello, li' devi mettere grub (sdb)
<MaxFrames> vado a pranzo. in bocca al lupo
<PL99999999> raga ho provato a controllare e il boot va da cd come ho impostato io poi ce os boot manager e ubuntu toshiba e uefi file
<PL99999999> mo non so
<krabador> PL99999999, metti uefi e poi segui questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<krabador> se l'intallazione di ubuntu è andata a buon fine
<PL99999999> dovrei mettere uefi all'inizio?
<PL99999999> krabador ci sei
<PL99999999> krabador?
<PL99999999> krabador ci sei???
<PL99999999> krabador rispondi
<krabador> PL99999999, allora?
<PL99999999> krabador ci sei?non so che fare
<krabador> ti ho risposto prima
<krabador> a che punto sei ?
<PL99999999> non ho capito che cosa devo fare
<krabador> PL99999999, ti sono state date guide, e parecchie risposte a riguardo+
<PL99999999> mi hai scritto metti efi...ti sto scrivendo da un ora devo mettere efi come primo boot?
<krabador> <PL99999999> krabador rispondi
<krabador> <krabador> PL99999999, allora?
<krabador> dopo 40 minuti non avevi ancora risposto
<krabador> <PL99999999> raga ho provato a controllare e il boot va da cd come ho impostato io poi ce os boot manager e ubuntu toshiba e uefi file
<krabador> <PL99999999> mo non so
<krabador> <krabador> PL99999999, metti uefi e poi segui questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<krabador> <krabador> se l'intallazione di ubuntu è andata a buon fine
<krabador> cosa c'è di poco chiaro?
<PL99999999> metto uefi come primo boot? la guida la uso dopo aver fatto uefi? e che centra l'isallazione?
<PL99999999> ecco
<krabador> PL99999999, se hai avuto a che fare con grub, devo pensare che tu abbia eseguito un'installazione, "ecco"
<krabador> PL99999999, non è cosi'?
<PL99999999> e allora se è scontato che tiri in mezzo a fare l'installazione scusa...
<krabador> "e che centra l'isallazione?"
<PL99999999> cmq metto uefi come primo boot?
<krabador> se non fosse andata a buon fine, o tu non l'avessi fatta, sarebbe un altro paio di maniche
<PL99999999> cmq metto uefi come primo boot?
<krabador> !uefi | PL99999999
<ubot-it> PL99999999: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<PL99999999> ma che centra?
<PL99999999> se mi vuoi dire cosa devo fare con uefi senza guide e giri di parole mi fai un favore
<krabador> senti, per mezz'ora ho provato ad aiutarti per quanto riguardava il boot, chiedendoti di andare a controllare in bios, cosa partisse prima
<krabador> hai risposto con "raga ho provato a controllare e il boot va da cd come ho impostato io poi ce os boot manager e ubuntu toshiba e uefi file"
<krabador> io ti ho risposto "metti uefi e poi segui questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader "
<krabador> mi spieghi cosa c'è di poco chiaro?
<krabador> oltretutto sarebbe oppurtuno che spiegassi, con precisione, cosa hai fatto fino adesso
<PL99999999> c'è di poco chiaro che siccome non ne capisco molto non puoi dirmi cosi alla cavolo metti uefi e mi posti na guida...mi confondo solo...fino a ora ho aspettato che mi rispondevi
<PL99999999> cmq non importa...metto uefi e faccio la guida
<krabador> PL99999999, le indicazioni ti sono state date, fa sapere se hai problemi.
<PL99999999> andrebbero anche spiegate...seno non servono un granchè...ma va bene a dopo provo
<krabador> dopo mezz'ora che si parla di primo boot, c'è un po' poco da spiegare.
<Guest61420> ho un problema non i fa installare alcun software da ubuntu software center
<krabador> Guest61420, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get update , e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest61420
<ubot-it> Guest61420: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest61420> okay grazie
<Guest61420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7452871/
<krabador> Guest61420, "W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/apps/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found"
<krabador> è un ppa, e sta dando problemi
<krabador> come fanno spesso
<krabador> manda da terminale software-properties-gtk
<krabador> va in "altro software"
<krabador> rimuovi tutto
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> rimanda poi  sudo apt-get update   e reincolla il risultato su pastebin
<Guest61420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7452886/
<krabador> hai il software center aperto?
<Guest61420> no
<krabador> Guest61420, chiudi tutto tranne il terminale
<Guest61420> anche mozilla?
<krabador> Guest61420, no, firefox lascialo aperto
<Guest61420> krabador: okay fatto
<krabador> rimanda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e di nuovo pastebin ?
<krabador> senza ?
<PL9999999> kabrador: allora la modalità uefi la posso solo selezionare e non impostare al primo boot...mentre come impostazioni boot c'è ala fine "! Network" non so se centri...dimmi un pò
<Guest61420> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7452911/
<krabador> PL9999999, che voci hai , in bios, riguardanti a uefi ?
<krabador> Guest61420, hai il task degli aggiornamenti, in alto a destra?
<Guest61420> no
<PL9999999> ho solo quella selezionabile al momento...insieme a ubuntu e os manager...ma cliccandoc appare una scritta incomprensibile e niente più
<krabador> PL9999999, seleziona ubuntu, manda in boot la macchina e dimmi cosa fa in fase di boot
<PL9999999> se seleziono ubuntu mi parte il grub di ubuntu
<krabador> Guest61420, manda top, in terminale e manda un pastebin
<krabador> PL9999999, e il grub che opzioni ha?
<Guest61420> krabador: devo scrivere top?
<krabador> si
<krabador> Guest61420, top
<Guest61420> okay un attimo
<PL9999999> ubuntu. setup ubuntu. opzioni avanzate. e windows
<PL9999999> se non sbaglio
<krabador> PL9999999, per favore, con precisione
<PL9999999> allora rivado e ti dico
<Guest61420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7452956/
<krabador> Guest61420, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock   , poi  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<krabador> per uscire da top, devi premere q
<krabador> manda questi 2 comandi , poi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest61420> fatto gli ho digitati
<Guest61420> okay
<PL9999999_> krabador: eccomi le opzioni sono le seguenti "ubuntu; Advanced options for Ubuntu; Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/sda2); System setup"
<krabador> PL9999999_, prova a vedere se parte windows
<krabador> PL9999999_, se parte va subito a disabilitare l'opzione di avvio rapido
<Guest61420> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7452982/
<PL9999999_> dove la disabilito?
<krabador> PL9999999_, è win8?
<PL9999999_> si 8.1
<krabador> PL9999999_, dalla schermata Start sposta il puntatore nell’angolo in basso a sinistra e  clicca con il tasto destro del mouse , seleziona la voce Pannello di controllo e digita nella casella di ricerca in alto a destra ali (le prime tre lettere della parola alimentazione), seleziona la voce Cambia comportamento dei pulsanti di alimentazione, nella nuova finestra clicca su Modifica le impostazioni attualmente no
<krabador> n disponibili, in basso togli il segno di spunta all’opzione Attiva avvio rapido (scelta consigliata),
<PL9999999_> ok vado
<pillo> ciao a tutti
<pillo> ho bisogno di aiuto chi uo' darmi una mano?
<krabador> pillo, chiedi
<pillo> ho un asus eeepc 1008ha  e vorrei installare ubuntu ma non so che versione scaricare e come fare x installarla
<krabador> pillo, su netbook, lubuntu
<pillo> ne ho gia scaricata una e tramite unebootin ho provato a installarla ma mi compare un errore che dice che il kernel non e' buono
<pillo> ok dove posso prenderlo lubuntu?
<krabador> pillo, lubuntu 32 bit
<krabador> pillo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<pillo> x il resto tutto uguale?
<pillo> ma me lo installa come primario o mi partiziona il disco?
<pillo> perdonami sono ignorantissimo
<krabador> pillo, http://lubuntu.net/
<krabador> puoi vedere le immagini
<PL9999999> krabador,: fatto tutto ma all'avvio non cambia niente
<krabador> PL9999999, parte win8? disabilitato avvio rapido ?
<PL9999999> parte win disabilitato e tutto resta normale
<pillo> ma riconosce tutto in automatico da solo
<pillo> o devo usare la shell?
<krabador> PL9999999, avvio rapido va disabilitato non perchè "cambi qualcosa" , ma per evitare che win8 metta in ibernazione il disco in chiusura
<krabador> pillo, per cosa?
<PL9999999> ok ora?
<pillo> x usb wifi bluetooth e altro
<krabador> PL9999999, se con ubuntu selezionato in bios, hai grub, e parte win8 correttamente, fa partire ubuntu adesso
<krabador> PL9999999, se va , non vedo piu' che problemi tu possa avere.
<PL9999999> sono su ubuntu ora
<PL9999999> ubuntu parte ma non il dualboot
<PL9999999> devo sempre ricercarlo in bios
<krabador> PL9999999, scusa, avevi settato ubuntu in bios, e ti partiva grub , hai detto
<krabador> non è cosi' a tutti gli avvii?
<PL9999999> si ma momentaneo se riavvio e non vado in bios parte da solo windows
<pillo> scusate ma quindi mi riconosce tutti i driver da solo?
<krabador> pillo, si , se ne occupa il kernel
<pillo> ok
<pillo> grazie mille
<PL9999999> quindi krabador?
<krabador> PL9999999, scusami fammi vedere la parte relativa al boot della tua motherboard
<PL9999999> aspetta cos'è la motherboard
<pillo> quindi ora creo la iso e provo a installarla
<akis24> sera
<krabador> pillo, si, usa questo  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<PL9999999> krabador, allora?
<krabador> hai il manuale della scheda madre ?
<PL9999999> no
<krabador> e google non ti aiuta a trovarlo ?
<PL9999999> krabador, non trovo niente
<francep98> salve
<francep98> ho bisogno di una mano
<francep98> qualcuno che mi aiuta ci sta
<francep98> someone help me?
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<francep98> hahah infatti ora la faccio:
<francep98> io ho un computer con windows xp; voglio metterre ubuntu in una pennetta e fr partire il computer dalla periferica
<francep98> ci ho provato ma mi dice che non ci riesce
<francep98> quello che ho fatto è stato scaricarmi ubuntu estralo e metterlo sulla pennetta
<jester-> francep98: installi sulla penna e fai metter grub pure sulla penna
<francep98> che cosa è grub
<francep98> e come faccio a installare
<krabador> francep98, verifica che il tuo pc, possa fare il boot da usb, poi fa correttamente la penna, con http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> o se non c'è la penna attaccata non parte piu una cippa
<krabador> e riprova
<jester-> francep98: e comunque su usb è 50% minimo piu rincoglionito il sistema
<krabador> francep98, che cpu / ram /scheda video hai ?
<francep98> devo intallare qualcosa
<francep98> perchè sono un utente limitato e  non amministratore
<atos> hola
<atos> mi chrasha chrome qualcuno mi da una mano ? http://pastebin.com/3rQ4rdwJ
<Max> salve a tutti
<Guest66349> !nick max84
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nick max84'
<Guest66349> !nick /max84
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nick /max84'
<Guest66349> non cè nessuno per un aiutino?
<akis24> !aiuto | Guest66349
<ubot-it> Guest66349: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> !nessuno
<atos> mi chrasha chrome qualcuno mi da una mano ? http://pastebin.com/3rQ4rdwJ
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<yvesBsAs> Guest66349, passa in che per il supporto di Chrome
<yvesBsAs>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest66349> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<yvesBsAs> Guest66349, *passa in chat per il supporto di Chrome
<atos> l'ho chiesto io
<Guest66349> sono alle prime armi con ubuntu, volevo chiedervi aiuto perchè non mi riconosce i lettori mp3 su dispositivi
<PL9999999> krabador ci sei non trovo nnt
<Guest66349> nessuno sa aiutarmi
<PL9999999> neanche a me
<jester-> Guest66349: hai provato con rhythmbox
<PL9999999> jester dove lo devo installare sto grub?
<PL9999999> che lo rifaccio
<jester-> PL9999999: non sono pratico uefi, ma dovrebbe sistemare secure remix come da guida
<PL9999999> fatto mille volte e non sistema niente
<Riccardone> ciao sapete come si imposto lo sfondo dinamico su una lubuntu 14.04 ?
<jester-> nelle opzioni desktop, l'immagine con l'orologio
<yvesBsAs> jester-, PL9999999 , si deve creare una partizione di /boot, altrimenti non funzia con il bios settato in UEFI
<jester-> yvesBsAs: non hi ììo eperienza diretta
<jester-> non ho
<yvesBsAs> forse c'è la feature disattivata nel bios, sei in modo compatible (non ricordo la voce)
<jester-> PL9999999: no c'è bios legacy nel bios?
<jester-> se c'è lo setti e installi grub su mbr di sda
<jester-> che hai fatto sicuro qualche casino in buona fede
<PL9999999> ce legacy ma nn so cosa farci che dici te
<jester-> PL9999999: lo devi attivare e poi ripristinare grub su mbr come da guida
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<PL9999999> provo ma come mai ora windows ad ogni avvio mi fa analisi e ripristino disco G e mi da sempre 100%?
<jester-> facile che il disco sia danneggiato
<jester-> stamattina ho visto il tuo partizionamento e stranamente la boot  non sta per primo
<jester-> segni di pacioccamento maldestro
<PL9999999> e ora come faccio se è danneggiato?
<zigalon> ciao a tutti
<zigalon> vorrei aggiornare ubuntu 13/10 al 14 04 come faccio senza perdere i miei dati?
<pillo> salve ho bisogno di aiuto
<pillo> ho installato lubuntu ma non mi riconosce la wifi come devo fare?
<pillo> vi prego aiutatemi
<krabador> pillo, apri il terminale, con ctrl alt t
<pillo> fatto
<krabador> pillo, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> pillo, e posta il tutto su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | pillo
<ubot-it> pillo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> zigalon, puoi fare il salto di versione
<pillo> fatto ora
<pillo> come faccio a fartelo leggere
<krabador> zigalon, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoTrusty#Avanzamento_via_rete_per_sistemi_desktop_Ubuntu_.28raccomandato.29
<krabador> copia il link , e incollalo qui
<krabador> come scritto dal messaggio
<pillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7453406/
<pillo> cosi?
<krabador> si
<krabador> pillo, rfkill list
<krabador> pillo, poi la stessa cosa
<zigalon> krabador, grazie mille
<pillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7453427/
<krabador> iwconfig , e stessa cosa
<pillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7453434/
<krabador> pillo, la wireless funziona
<krabador> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<krabador> e pastebin
<pillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7453443/
<krabador> pillo, la wireless funziona perfettamente e vede anche le reti
<krabador> allora, hai messo lubuntu, vero?
<pillo> e come faccio a visualizzarla allora
<pillo> si
<krabador> allora, nel terminale, adesso , nm-applet
<krabador> in basso a destra ti comparirà il task della rete
<krabador> fai tutto da li
<pillo> mi dice che il programma nm non puo' essere trovato nei pacchetti
<krabador> pillo, hai scritto perfettamente
<krabador> ?
<pillo> si con lo spazio prima del trattino
<krabador> no
<krabador> tutto attaccato
<krabador> nm-applet
<pillo> ah eccola
<pillo> <3
<krabador> pillo, adesso Preferenze ---- Applicazioni predefinite per LXSession ----- autostart
<krabador> manual autostarted applications
<krabador> scrivi nm-applet a fianco ad aggiungi
<krabador> e clicchi aggiungi
<pillo> fatto
<pillo> come posso ringraziarti?
<krabador> tornando a trovarci quando hai qualche problema
<krabador> installando il sistema , se ti piace come va, ad amici
<pillo> sei davvero gentilissimo
<pillo> lo faro' senz altro
<pillo> davvero grazie
<krabador> pillo, adesso, manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get lubuntu-restricted-extras
<krabador> in questo modo fai gli aggiornamenti , ed installi una serie di strumenti utili
<pillo> ok
<pillo> sono 3 comandi vero
<krabador> pillo, puoi incollare tutta la linea
<krabador> e mandarla
<pillo> ok ho fatto 1 x volta -.-"
<krabador> va bene, è uguale
<pillo> ma come le copio xke ctrl c e ctrl v nn funzionano su shell
<krabador> ctrl c , nel terminale, serve a chiudere un comando in corso
<pillo> okkkkk
<krabador> nel terminale devi fare maiusc ctrl c , per copiare, e maiusc ctrl v , per incollare
<pillo> :)
<pillo> ok grazie mille davvero
<krabador> scusami, visto che ci sei , vai anche con sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-addons
<chalit> vorrei comperare una tastiera Logitech MK270 Wireless come posso sapere se ubuntu 14/04 la vede? intendo se è compatibile
<krabador> chalit, puoi provare a cercare nel forum internazionale e quello italiano
<krabador> se utenti hanno avuto problemi con tale periferica
<chalit> krabador, forum di ubuntu?
<krabador> chalit, si
<krabador> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<chalit> krabador, grazie
<krabador> di niente
<devuser> non voglio mica la perfezione ma ho un evidente problema con la gestione della batteria del portatile, 10 ore collegato e appena lo scollego mi segnala rosso con 7% rimasto
<fabio_cc> devuser, sembra più un problema di batteria o del caricabatteria
<devuser> fabio_cc, non penso..
<devuser> devo fare degli altri test ma non penso.
<devuser> winzoz l'ho cancellato da 1 anno ormai altrimenti avrei provato... cmq i primi tempi ricordo che winzoz segnava giusta e ubuntu no
<fabio_cc> devuser, io invece penso di si, anche perché la carica non  c'entra con il sistema operativo, la batteria carica anche a pc spento
<devuser> fabio_cc, è il sistema operativo che recupera la percentuale di batteria
<fabio_cc> devuser, ma poi effettivamente la carica dura poco o invece dura normalmente?
<devuser> ubuntu spegne il pc
<devuser> guarda questo http://askubuntu.com/questions/163209/ubuntu-12-04-battery-problem
<devuser> è per la 12.10 m come ti dicevo non è del tutto corretto dire che non può essere un problema di ubuntu
<rasubuntu_> ma ?
<fabio_cc> devuser, quello mi sembra un problema diverso, al tizio la batteria durava in ubuntu mediamente la metà rispetto a windows
<fabio_cc> devuser, a te la segnala scarica anche dopo essere stata molte  ore in carica
<devuser> si
<devuser> appena levo il cavo
<devuser> ma prima non era cosi
<rasubuntu_> Ciao C'è qualcuno che mi può spiegare un poco come installare ubuntu
<devuser> prima segnava a metà
<fabio_cc> devuser, stessa versione di ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> !installazione | rasubuntu_
<ubot-it> rasubuntu_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<devuser> no prima avevo la 13.10... mi succedeva che staccavo e avevo metà carica
<devuser> devo provare andando nel bios.. se dura 1 oretta con il bios acceso vuol dire che è ubuntu il problema
<fabio_cc> devuser, ok,  fai questa prova
<devuser> dopo provo.. :)
<rasubuntu_> Si però siccome volevo tenere l'hard disk con xp, ne ho aggiunto uno nuovo, ma quando mi chiede delle partizioni non ci capisco niente!
<fabio_cc> rasubuntu_, scegli il partizionamento manuale e installa ubuntu sull'hd vuoto
<rasubuntu_> partizionamento manuale, poi però mi chiede da che punto della memoria e alla fine mi dice che devo specificare il boot...
<fabio_cc> !partizionamento | rasubuntu_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<fabio_cc> !partizioni | rasubuntu_
<ubot-it> rasubuntu_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<fabio_cc> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<rasubuntu_> Ok grazie adesso vado e leggo, però prima mi sapete dire perche ne xp ne ubuntu mostra il secondo hard disk anche se rilevano la presenza, non vorrei aver sbalgiato qulacosa
<rasubuntu_> come a scrivere...
<fabio_cc> rasubuntu_, non capisco cosa vuoi dire
<fabio_cc> rasubuntu_, fai partire ubuntu in live e dai il comando sudo fdisk -l
<fabio_cc> !paste | rasubuntu_
<ubot-it> rasubuntu_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rasubuntu_> piano piano imparo dai! Pero' na roba alla volta
<fabio_cc> rasubuntu_, si ma fra poco devo andare
<rasubuntu_> va bene io sto leggendo e cercando di capire, grazie intanto magari ritorno a chiedere aiuto
<fabio_cc> rasubuntu_, prego, comunque se mi dai l'output di quel comando vediamo come sono messi i due hd
<rasubuntu_> allora faccio partire ubuntu in live ed il comando dove lo digito?
<fabio_cc> rasubuntu_, nel terminale
<fabio_cc> rasubuntu_, ti do altre cose da leggere
<fabio_cc> !comandi | rasubuntu_
<ubot-it> rasubuntu_: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<fabio_cc> !terminale | rasubuntu_
<ubot-it> rasubuntu_: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<rasubuntu_> ok adesso provo
<fabio_cc> buonanotte a tutti
<pillo> ciao sono ancora io come e' la riga di comando x far visualizzare la rete sulla dx accanto all orologio su lubuntu?
<pillo> c'e' nessuno????
<jester-> pillo: nm-applet
<danilo8312> ciao a tutti
<danilo8312> esisto un buon editor video funzionante su ubuntu?
<jim__> o
<Leenooxnoob> Ehmmmm
<Leenooxnoob> C'è nessuno?
<Leenooxnoob> Ho bisogno d'aiuto dato che sono un niubbo lol
<Leenooxnoob> Dai, mica sarete tutti ad idlare?
<Leenooxnoob> provo in quella internazionale
<krabador> Leenooxnoob, chiedi
<krabador> !qualcuno | Leenooxnoob
<ubot-it> Leenooxnoob: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Leenooxnoob> Giusto
<Leenooxnoob> comunque
<Leenooxnoob> ne avrei due di domande
<Leenooxnoob> Prima: E' possibile condividere file usando il gruppo home di windows? anche usando programmi di terze parti eventualmente
<Leenooxnoob> e seconda cosa: I bug con la scheda video AMD radeon HD 6570 come li risolvo?
<krabador> Leenooxnoob, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<Leenooxnoob> Allora, attualmente sul netbook Lubuntu 14.04
<Leenooxnoob> sul fisso dove ho la scheda video amd invece
<Leenooxnoob> ho provato il 12.10
<Leenooxnoob> e il 14.04
<Leenooxnoob> Sul fisso da lo stesso problema anche con Debian e Mint
<krabador> e quale c'è adesso, nel fisso del problema?
<Leenooxnoob> Aspetta, ti ho confuso vero? Scusa
<Leenooxnoob> allora
<krabador> ma sistema operativo installato, o sessioni  live?
<Leenooxnoob> Allora allora
<krabador> devi soltanto dire su quale ubuntu devi risolvere il problema
<krabador> se no , sei offtopic
<Leenooxnoob> 14.x
<Leenooxnoob> per entrambi
<Leenooxnoob> Comunque è possibile mettere in condivisione Windows e Lubuntu 14.04 con il gruppo home di windows?
<krabador> !samba | Leenooxnoob
<ubot-it> Leenooxnoob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Leenooxnoob> Ah, samba quindi
<Leenooxnoob> Lo conoscevo già ma pensavo che voi potevate consigliare meglio.
<Leenooxnoob> scusate i verbi, non dormo da molto
<Leenooxnoob> si vede dalla mia poca lucidità mentale dato che mi confondo da solo
<Leenooxnoob> ultima cosa, poi smetto di rompervi:
<Leenooxnoob> Samba ha bisogno di un'unità di controllo centrale? nel senso
<Leenooxnoob> tipo un pc che fa da host per il server samba?
<krabador> Leenooxnoob, no
<Leenooxnoob> Vado via
<Leenooxnoob> grazie mille per l'aiuto krabador
<Leenooxnoob> domani scarico samba e ci smanetto un po' e vedo che riesco a tirarne fuori, sennò uso il vecchio metodo del server xampp con le varie applicazioni
<Leenooxnoob> thaaaaaank's
<Leenooxnoob> arrivederci!
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-13
<glpiana> ola
<MaxFrames> ho installato ubuntu senza una connessione di rete, quindi in seguito aprendo il pannello di controllo di impostazione della lingua ha scaricato i file di supporto mancanti
<MaxFrames> c'e' pero' un problema: molte etichette sono rimaste in inglese
<MaxFrames> rispetto al caso in cui ubuntu viene installato con una connessione di rete gia' attiva, e quindi i file di supporto lingua vengono scaricati durante l'installazione
<MaxFrames> p.es. ho "printers" invece di "stampanti", "software updater" invece di "aggiornamento software", etc.
<MaxFrames> come mai dopo avere completato l'installazione del supporto lingua non vengono tradotte queste voci?
<MaxFrames> c'e' un modo per applicare le modifiche a mano?
<glpiana> MaxFrames, controlla nelle impostazioni di sistema che la localizzazione sia impostata correttamente
<MaxFrames> lo e' (italiano)
<MaxFrames> che debba installare anche gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu?
<MaxFrames> in tutti i casi, esiste un modo per specificare un indirizzo ip fisso durante l'installazione, in modo da avere la connessione di rete attiva (senza usare un dhcp)?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> MaxFrames, basta che tu parti con "prova ubuntu", imposti la rete e avvii poi da lì l'installazione
<MaxFrames> ah ok
<glpiana> MaxFrames, poi magari la rete può essere impostata anche partendo direttamente con l'installazione. vedi l'icona di rete in alto a sinistra partendo con l'installazione?
<MaxFrames> comunque installando anche gli aggiornamenti e riavviando, molte etichette vengono tradotte
<MaxFrames> probabilmente cosi' si arriva alla stessa situazione di installare ubuntu gia' connessi alla rete
<MaxFrames> di default dopo l'installazione il firewall e' attivo? e' iptables vero?
<glpiana> MaxFrames, iptables è attivo ma vuoto
<MaxFrames> quindi non filtra nulla
<glpiana> esatto
<MaxFrames> c'e' gia' di default una gui per gestire le regole, o me ne potete consigliare una?
<glpiana> MaxFrames, non ne conosco
<glpiana> !firewall
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<MaxFrames> ah, firestarter... si', mi ricordo di averlo gia' incontrato
<MaxFrames> peccato che.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189546
<MaxFrames> firestarter e' morto
<MaxFrames> apparentemente ora gufw e' quel che si usa
<devuser> salve c'è un modo per calibrare il software per la gestione della batteria in Ubuntu ? ho la 14.04... il software è un po pazzerello... lo tengo in carica tutto il giorno lo stacco e mi da 0% e si spegne... ogni invece lo stacco e mi rimane al 100% quasi sempre
<Raffaele> Salve a tutti
<Raffaele> Posso scrivere qui Qualcuno mi risponde?
<MaxFrames> Raffaele: come regola di base, tu scrivi e domanda, non chiedere se puoi farlo
<MaxFrames> se poi qualcuno c'e' e sa, ti risponde
<Raffaele> Grazie per il consiglio
<MaxFrames> cerca di condensare la domanda in poche righe, e con questo fine dei consigli :)
<Raffaele> Io ho un server fino ad ora utilizzato con sistema operativo windows server
<MaxFrames> glpiana: a prima vista gufw sembra anche fatto parecchio meglio di firestarter
<Raffaele> ho installato ubuntu server 14.04 ma non riesco a capire come far condividere i dischi in rete
<Raffaele> il mio pc è collegato ad una rete chiusa senza internet, gli altri pc che si collegano ad esso son win e mac!
<Raffaele> e ubuntu server che ho installato non ha interfaccia grafica
<Raffaele> chi mi puo aiutare?
<MaxFrames> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<MaxFrames> anche i mac useranno samba presumo
<glpiana> !samba | Raffaele
<ubot-it> Raffaele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Raffaele> si ma non lo installa presumo perche non è collegato a internet
<MaxFrames> o ti connetti a internet per scaricare, o ti fai un repository locale, o ti scarichi i pacchetti a mano
<Raffaele> non esiste una versione con il pacchetto samba incluso?
<Raffaele> poi leggendo diversi forum ho capito che con samba si possono condividere cartelle! io ho bisogno di condividere diversi dischi presenti nel server
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cybernova> Raffaele, in linux tutto è un file, il contenuto dei dischi se montati è visibile in una certa sezione dell'albero delle directory, tipicamente dalle parti di /media o /mnt
<Raffaele> capito come mac! ma io pero non ho interfaccia grafica! almeno cosi sembrerebbe
<cybernova> Raffaele, ubuntu server non viene con interfaccia grafica
<jester-> server ed sysadmin seri no grafica
<Raffaele> ok cybernova allora chiedo aiuto a te, ti spiego cosa vorrei e se è possibile.
<jester-> sysadmin u po scarsi installano openbox
<jester-> piu scarsi ancora unuty o altro e diventa un server del menga
<cybernova> !chiedi | Raffaele
<ubot-it> Raffaele: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Raffaele> io mi occupo di video e fotografia, lavoro con mac per foto e win per video, ma ho bisogno di un server su cui archivio i lavori e che posso pure lavorarci in tempo reale, cioè facendo acquisizione e post produzione in postazione remota mac o windows! Con ubuntu server è possobole?
<Raffaele> pissibile?
<giorgio> salve
<cybernova> Raffaele, si lo puoi fare con la suite samba
<cybernova> leggi qua:
<cybernova> !samba | Raffaele
<ubot-it> Raffaele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<giorgio> posso chiedervi dei consigli perchè nn sono espertissimo di ubuntu
<jester-> anche se desktop normale
<giorgio> e sto avendo qualche problemino
<jester-> giorgio: del tipo?
<giorgio> dovrei eseguire un file bin
<giorgio> ed ho la versione 14.02 di ubuntu
<jester-> dare permessi +x e poi ./sticass.bin
<giorgio> Verifying archive integrity... All good. Uncompressing jpkspm-dp version 4.2.62 for device jpk00422.......................................... JPK Instruments software installer v8.06b.  log output to /var/log/jpk/installer_-_2014-05-13_11-13-42   Error: This installer was built for Ubuntu Linux 12.04 and can not be used on another system!
<giorgio> il problema e che mi dice che nn posso farlo nn per i permessi ma per la versione
<Raffaele> ok grazie, ma con samba ho bisogno di creare un gruppo di lavoro?
<giorgio> posso scavalcare questo problema?
<jester-> built for Ubuntu Linux 12.04 and can not be used on another system!
<giorgio> quindi no?
<jester-> hai 14.04?
<giorgio> si
<jester-> il mesaggio è charo
<jester-> chiaro*
<giorgio> ok cercherò un pò meglio nel forum
<giorgio> il fatta è che è un programma che mi serve per lavorare nn posso stare senza
<jester-> giorgio: siinstalla solo sulla 12.04 poi non si sa se è bloccato che controllando la versione del sistema si blocca e che proprio non quaglia con la 13.04
<jester-> con la 14.04
<jester-> giorgio: quindi o scrivi allo sviluppatore o torni alla 12,04
<giorgio> ok grazie
<Gegge87> Ciao, c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<Gegge87> Vabbè, il problema è che non riesco a installare ubuntu da usb. Ho controllato il checksum ed è ok. Ho creato una chiavetta con UUI e, quando dal menù di avvio del boot da chiavetta scelgo "installa ubuntu" parte la schermata nera con under scopre lampeggiante e si pianta li.
<jester-> Gegge87: al menu F6 e prova a settare nomodeset
<Gegge87> Ho quindi provato ad attivare le varie opzioni, acpioff, noapic, nolapic, sia insieme che separatamente. Nulla. Quindi ho rifatto la chiavetta usb questa volta con unetbootin. Sempre al menù di boot di ubuntu, qualsiasi scelta io compia mi compare un errore: "ubnentry#: file not found" con un numero fra 0 e 3 al posto del cancelletto.
<Gegge87> Insomma sono tentato da tenermi Windows
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> Gegge87: ma su che pc stai provando ad installare?
<Gegge87> Jester-it, il bello è che una settimana fa ho fatto l'installazione della stessa dietro sulla stessa macchna senza attivare opzioni ed era tutto ok. Non capisco
<ExPBoy> ?
<Gegge87> ExPBoy un asus v1jp
<jester-> Gegge87: controlla md5sum della iso e poi in winz usa
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> Gegge87: e non segare winz ma installa accanto
<Gegge87> Controllata, risulta ok
<jester-> rifalla con il tool di cui sopra
<ExPBoy> si ma se una settimana fa funzionava ora cosa è cambiato?
<jester-> che la usb è scrausa se prima andava
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> ma io volevo lo dicesse lui :P
<Gegge87> La USB è una kingstone data traveller fresca fresca ed usata poco e niente
<jester-> Gegge87: se andava
<jester-> Gegge87: rifalla con http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<ExPBoy> Gegge87: anche se nuovissima può essere difettosa
<Gegge87> Jester, ma hai letto che queste cose le ho già fatte o stai facendo copia incolla del manuale del noob?
<jester-> se andava per logica è evidente che il problema è l'installer
<ExPBoy> uhm
<jester-> Gegge87: non tiro delle logiche conclusioni
<ExPBoy> Gegge87: non ti costa nulla provare
<ExPBoy> se vuoi risolvere si intende
<jester-> se poi non hai in cazzo da fare e vieni qui a trollare possiamo pure ignorarti
<Gegge87> Quindi non avet idea del significato del messaggio di errore ubnentry not found?
<jester-> e 4 rifai la usb
<jester-> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/  è il migliore in circolazione
<Gegge87> Jester, uso ubuntu da più di dieci anni. Non sono un troll, sei tu che a mia memoria hai lo stesso pessimo approccio da dieci anni
<jester-> Gegge87: allora dovresti insegnarci
<MaxFrames> per me la pen drive e' dubbia. provane un'altra
<ExPBoy> ma va?
<jester-> o falla benedire
<Gegge87> Meh, ho capito vado a ritentare la fortuna dato che la logica non aiuta
<MaxFrames> ExPBoy: era per me?
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> MaxFrames:  sono 10 minuti che io e jester-  lo diciamo ma niente
<ExPBoy> :)
<MaxFrames> e se prima eravamo in due a ballare l'hully gully...
<jester-> eh bè pare si risolva con la macumba
<Gegge87> Ciao superdei della chat. Vi lascio al vosto olimpo informatico
<MaxFrames> la logica vorrebbe che se prima funzionava, e nulla e' cambiato, la cosa piu' probabile e' pen drive difettosa
<jester-> mah
<MaxFrames> e utente scontroso e spocchioso, direi
<jester-> MaxFrames: non teniamo conto che forse gli si è infilato nel pc qualche alieno
<ExPBoy> a volte meglio non aiutare certe persone
<MaxFrames> mah, sembrava un buon caso. nel senso che scriveva correttamente e con dovizia di dettagli
<MaxFrames> rispetto a quelli che entrano e dicono "non mi funziona la ubuntu 14.02" :D
<jester-> avrebbe voluto sentirsi dire: stai in winz che linux è una ciofeca
<MaxFrames> quando si modifica sudoers occorre riavviare o basta disconnettere l'utente?
<jester-> prova a sconnetter
<MaxFrames> si', basta disconnettere
<PL99999999> ragazzi salve vorrei eliminare ubuntu con le sue partizioni e ritornare tutto a come prima che iniziavo ad instalarlo com faccio?
<MaxFrames> oddio.... quindi non hai risolto niente ancora?
<PL99999999> no sinceramente non voglio starci una settimana a installare un sistema operativo...
<jester-> PL99999999: usa il ripristino del pc
<MaxFrames> io ne installo uno al giorno ultimamente... qualche problema sempre, ma non cosi' gravi
<PL99999999> ovvero?
<MaxFrames> se ho ben capito il disco dove hai windows non l'hai proprio toccato giusto?
<jester-> PL99999999: tutti i portatili hanno un ripristino
<MaxFrames> avvia da gparted ed elimina le partizioni di ubuntu
<PL99999999> Max, non ci sono problemi gravi ma nessuno mi ha saputo far installare ubuntu quindi evito
<jester-> eh sei un caso unico
<PL99999999> e ma devo attivare il ripristino di widows?
<MaxFrames> PL99999999: ieri ci eravamo lasciati dicendo che avresti determinato quale dei due dischi era impostato come primo nel bios
<MaxFrames> e che avresti installato grub su quel disco
<PL99999999> e sarò unico ma ho seguito solo i vostri passi
<MaxFrames> come e' andata?
<MaxFrames> ricordo anche che secondo quanto visto, il disco di boot era quello visto come sdb
<MaxFrames> quindi dovevi mettere grub su sdb, o in alternativa da bios impostare sda come disco di boot e poi mettere grub su sda
<jester-> 2 dischi se parte quello sbagliato............
<MaxFrames> cosa hai fatto alla fine?
<jester-> non si è mai capito
<jester-> mi pare di aver visto che la efi non è per prima
<jester-> caso strano o paciocco at minchiam
<PL99999999> no max non me ne fega più niente sinceramente di ubuntu...poi ora windows ad ogni avvio mi da analisi di disco G che non so che cavolo fa quindi rinuncio totalmente andrò da un tecnico bravo...
<PL99999999> cmq devo ripristinare da windows?
<jester-> PL99999999: se fa lo scan al boot facile che il disco sia danneggiato
<PL99999999> jester ho seguito le tue indicazioni io ahahah
<jester-> PL99999999: ma winz larte?
<MaxFrames> PL99999999: quindi alla fine non hai fatto nulla di cio' che si era detto ieri?
<MaxFrames> eri a un passo dalla soluzione secondo me
<jester-> MaxFrames: eeh è li il fatto
<PL99999999> veramente ho fatto SOLO quello che mi è stato detto da una settimana fa...
<jester-> si si
<PL99999999> quindi direi di lasciare perdere
<jester-> altro caso unico
<MaxFrames> PL99999999: tua la decisione. per me eri a un passo.
<PL99999999> Max, sono a un passo da una settimana
<jester-> PL99999999: formatta la partizione ubuntu e vivi felice
<PL99999999> allora se mi risolvete il dualboot e troviamo il perchè windows se la prende col disco G che è spuntato tutto a una volta entro le 14:00 rimango con ubunu altrimenti facciamo la finita e ditemi come ripristinare le partizioni e tutto
<jester-> PL99999999: lasciamo perdere
<PL99999999> ok
<PL99999999> ti ascolto jester
<MaxFrames> PL99999999: ti ho gia' detto ieri cosa puoi tentare
<PL99999999> non voglio "tentare" ora sinceramente o si sa come fare o non fa niente
<MaxFrames> va bene, ciao allora
<jester-> aloha
<MaxFrames> devi mettere grub su sdb. non vuoi? amen
<PL99999999> vorrei sapere come eliminare ubuntu e rimettere tutto come era prima
<jester-> e 4 PL99999999 winz parte?
<PL99999999> si
<jester-> PL99999999: allora formatta le partizioni linux
<jester-> e stop
<PL99999999> in che formato?
<jester-> ntfs visto che è winz il vate
<PL99999999> e poi come gli ridò tutto il disco a win?
<jester-> con gparted da live percorso inverso
<jester-> e se ti va storto qualcosa non venire a dare la colpa a noi
<jester-> o usa il tool di winz
<PL99999999> tu mi stai dando le indicazioni jester io fino ad oggi ho seguito solo e ripeto solo quello che mi e stato detto quindi...non ho fatto nnt di testa mia
<jester-> pacioccare le partizioni comporta una certa dose di rischio
<PL99999999> e vabbe che devo fare allora
<jester-> leggi sopra
<PL99999999> dico se comporta rischio allora cosa dovrei fare
<jester-> o ti tieni le partizioni cosi come sono e ti assumi il rischio che tutto puo andare a buone donne
<MaxFrames> PL99999999: qualsiasi operazione sulle partizioni comporta teorici rischi
<MaxFrames> se vuoi avere le mutande di ghisa, fai prima una copia settore per settore del disco su un altro disco
<jester-> partizioni non sono semplici files da modificare mettere e cancellare
<PL99999999> si ma ora windows mi rompe col disco G come dovrei risolvere sto problema?
<MaxFrames> comunque.... se avvii con gparted puoi editare le partizioni, cancellando quelle create per ubuntu e anche ridimensionando quelle ntfs per prendere lo spazio liberato
<jester-> PL99999999: è un problema di winz
<MaxFrames> per problemi con windows vai su ##windows
<jester-> eh
<PL99999999> causato da ubuntu
<MaxFrames> anche da windows comunque puoi editare le partizioni, o con disk manager o con utility di terze parti
<jester-> e se hai il disco daneggiato sostituiscilo e comincia a far fare una scandisk a winz con controllo superficie
<PL99999999> va bene provo
<jester-> PL99999999: un par de bale causato da ubuntuè sicuro è stato causato da chi sta fra la tastiera e la sedia
<PL99999999> caro jester te lo devo ripetere ancora? ho seguito solo quello che mi avete detto. non lo ripeterò più
<PL99999999> ciao a tutti e ciao ubuntu
<MaxFrames> un consiglio: linux non e', per chi viene da altri o.s. e/o non ha precedenti esperienze, un "pezzo di torta". l'approccio "prima provo, poi se qualcosa va storto vedo" non paga. occorre leggere prima, e poi provare su sistemi di prova (macchine virtuali, macchine "a perdere") prima di cimentarsi sul serio
<jester-> PL99999999: se ti indicano la strada ma tu vai contro ai pali della luce di chi è la colpa?
<MaxFrames> per me avevi la soluzione a portata di mano, ma qualcuno ti ha dato consigli sbagliati e tu non avevi chiaro il quadro generale del problema
<PL99999999> no te lo ripeto jester ti ripeto solo leggi quello che ho scritto su
<MaxFrames> ieri, son sicuro, stavi per risolvere
<PL99999999> max sono venuto sulla comunità ufficile di ubuntu sai che significa? che dopo una settimana ho tutto incasinato
<PL99999999> quindi aiutate le persone non incasinate il loro pc
<MaxFrames> hai provato #ubuntu come ti avevo consigliato?
<PL99999999> ciao
<jester-> PL99999999: va bè rimetti a posto e in futuro evita di chiedere qualcosa in questo canale che è pericoloso
<MaxFrames> ma credi che siamo pagati per aiutare te che sei troppo pigro per studiare un po' prima di venire a chiedere?
<MaxFrames> il tuo atteggiamento e' "invece di aiutarmi mi avete incasinato, e ubuntu e' brutto e cattivo"
<jester-> MaxFrames: a me sa tanto del solito troll
<MaxFrames> non molto costruttivo direi
<PL99999999> max io lavoro e studio non posso sta na settimana su ubuntu...non so se ti è chiaro...uno si rivolge qui appunto perchè inespero se ero esperto l'avrei fatto solo
<jester-> se non troll è sicuramente tempo perso
<MaxFrames> capisco tutto, meno che l'atteggiamento di rabbia verso chi, nel bene o nel male, ha perso lo stesso tempo per tentare di aiutarti
<MaxFrames> avevi chiaro cosa significa partizionare, e installare un secondo o.s. in dual boot, prima di iniziare?
<PL99999999> nessuna rabbia vi sto solo dando un consiglio visto che qui dopo una settimana ancora niente...e stiamo parlando della comunità italiana ufficiale
<jester-> se studi e lavori con lo stesso criterio mi sa che non vai lontano
<PL99999999> mi sa che tu non ci vai
<MaxFrames> mi pare di no, e che tu sia andato un po' allo sbaraglio... l'ho fatto anche io quindi so che non paga come approccio
<jester-> PL99999999: i ci sono da un bel po
<jester-> vista la mia età
<PL99999999> sisi la conviione frega le persone jester
<Raffaele> e possibile sapere tramite terminale i dischi e loro nomi installati nel mio pc? ubuntu server
<PL99999999> ora ciao belli
<jester-> Raffaele: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> Raffaele, con sudo fdisk -l   vedi i device, con il comando "mount" vedi dove sono montati quelli montati
<jester-> Raffaele: o sudo parted -l
<Raffaele> mi dice comando non valido
<PL99999999> non ce l ho con voi ma sappiate anche accettare le critiche che fanno solo bene
<PL99999999> ciao!
<jester-> bye+
<jester-> Raffaele: scrivi bene
<Raffaele> mi dice -1 invalid option
<jester-> -elle
<MaxFrames> -1 ?
<glpiana> Raffaele, non è un 1 è una elle
<Raffaele> ahh ok :)
<Raffaele> ok
<Raffaele> mi dice solo quello di sistema io cerco gli altri 5 installati
<jester-> Raffaele: sudo parted -l è anche piu umano
<glpiana> Raffaele, quel comando mostra tutti i dischi collegati alla macchina, anche quelli esterni
<jester-> Raffaele: il comando vede tutti i dischi con le relative partizioni che sono nel pc
<jester-> se non li vede non ci sono
<Raffaele> parted li vedo meglio
<Raffaele> io vorrei montare i dischi per condividerli
<Raffaele> speravo di trovare i loro nomi
<jester-> o confondi le partizioni con disci
<Raffaele> non ho partizioni
<jester-> Raffaele: i loro nomi sono /dev/sdxx
<jester-> Raffaele: partizioni almeno una la devi avere
<jester-> o il disco è inservibile
<Raffaele> si una per disco lo so
<jester-> MaxFrames: vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Raffaele> e mi riporta /dev/sde: 3001gb
<jester-> Raffaele: quindi si montano partizioni non i dischi
<jester-> e ce partizione ha sde
<Raffaele> ok come posso montare questa partizione?
<jester-> sde1?
<Raffaele> si pure partizione sde
<jester-> Raffaele: di solito compaiono nella finestra di sinistra del file manager e basta cliccare
<jester-> Raffaele: sde è il disco
<Raffaele> non ho interfaccia grafica
<jester-> 1 2 3 4 etc sono pe partizioni contenute
<jester-> Raffaele: dovresti studiarti i comando allora
<jester-> mount etc etc
<Raffaele> sto cercando di mettere in rete i dischi
<Raffaele> non c'è modo piu pratico cioè mettere in rete tutto il pc?
<Raffaele> come finziona con windows?
<jester-> Raffaele: eh a parte che non è un problema del sistema operativo se non ti studi coe funza un server mica te lo possiamo mettere su noi
<ExPBoy> !server
<ubot-it> server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<Raffaele> jester che darei per averti qui ora credimi
<jester-> Raffaele: le cose si imparano a piccoli passi, usa una desktop che per cose comuni f alo stesso lavoro del server e hai le gui
<jester-> se incominci a guidare un tir con rimorchio è dura
<Raffaele> tu dici che se uso una versione con desktop avro le stesse prestazioni?
<jester-> Raffaele: precise per normali usi
<jester-> Raffaele: o installi la grafica nel server
<Raffaele> e come si fa?
<ExPBoy> Raffaele:  piano cosa intendi per prestazioni?
<jester-> pacchetto ubuntu-desktop  o kaubuntu-desktop
<Raffaele> beh per prestazioni intendo post produzione video da remoto con files presenti sul server
<ExPBoy> si ma intendi velocità?
<Raffaele> velocita ma soprattutto stabilità
<ExPBoy> la versione server è stabile come la desktop basta non fare pasticciamenti
<ExPBoy> quindi se sei alle prime armi ti consiglio la desktop
<Raffaele> che versione desktop mi consigli?
<ExPBoy> poi una volta che hai imparato fai come credi
<Raffaele> hai un link dal quale scaricarla?
<ExPBoy> prova (ho scritto prova non installa) la 14.04
<ExPBoy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<jester-> Raffaele: i server lo hai installato?
<Raffaele> si
<jester-> Raffaele: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jester-> e avrai grafica e tutto il resto
<Raffaele> grazie
<jester-> poi installi system-config-samba e la usi per configurare la condivisione
<jester-> comincia a condividere la home
<Raffaele> samba lho installato
<jester-> e vedi come funza
<Raffaele> dovro rifarlo di nuovoù'
<jester-> no system-config-samba è la gui che setta il file smb.conf per te senza fare errori
<Raffaele> ok
<jester-> Raffaele: qundi le condivisioni tienile nella home altrimenti la cosa si complica
<devuser> salve se faccio apt-get update ho questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/7456982/
<dj> ho un problema con il PAE
<dj> questo notebook che sto riparando è un hp compaq nx9020 ed ha intel celeron M, inizialmente aveva lubuntu, poi questa signora voleva sbarazzarsi della password della ex del figlio e allora gli e lho formattato per poi rimetteglielo su
<Guest32552> salve a tutti
<Guest32552> qual è il comando per vedere che versione di kubuntu è installata?
<dj> ma niente da fare per sto cavolo di PAE e gli misi xp home ma così il pc era diventato lentissimo. ora ce l'ho ancora tra le mani sto pc e stavo leggendo la guida fake PAE
<dj> weeee
<dj> c'è nessunooooooooo
<Fly80> ciao a tutti
<abstr4kt> ciao
<abstr4kt> ho un'installazione appena fatta di ubuntu-server 12.04 dopo l'upgrade all'avvio mi esce fuori :mountall disconnesso da plymouth
<joke2k> ragazzi avete fatto europee2014.voisietequi.it ?
<pillo> buongiorno a tutti qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<pillo> mi servirebbe un app di lu google sul mio pcbuntu che possa sincronizzare il mio calendario
<abstr4kt> cercando ho trovato indicazioni relative a X o driver grafici nvidia o ati... ma a me non server X sapete come fare per fixare l'errore?
<pillo> mi servirebbe un app di lu buntu che possa sincronizzare il mio calendario google sul mio pc
<joke2k> pillo, thunderbird
<pillo> e' l unico modo?
<joke2k> pillo, no, pero thunderbird e' integrabile non solo con il calendar di google
<pillo> ah ok grazie mille allora
<joke2k> figurati
<krabador> pillo, attento ad affidartici troppo, tra poco lo segano
<joke2k> krabador, cioe'?
<pillo> ah okkkkk grazie x la dritta
<krabador> joke2k, mozilla ha spostato parecchi sviluppatori di thunderbird in altri progetti mozilla, decidendo di smettere di svilupparlo e lavorare sul codice
<joke2k> la mozilla fa sempre delle scelte ... veramente particolari XD
<joke2k> per non dire.. autodistruttive
<krabador> secondo mozilla i web client fanno piu' tendenza e rappresentano piu' il futuro
<joke2k> lo integrassero con FF allora :)
<jester-> sera
<Roberto_> salve, c'è qualcuno ?
<krabador> !qualcuno | Roberto_
<ubot-it> Roberto_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Roberto_> ah grazie :D
<Roberto_> per avviare ubuntu da cd/dvd ho trovato il consiglio "meglio un CD" solo che la ISO di ubuntu è di 900 e rotti Mb
<jester-> Roberto_: serve dvd
<Roberto_> ecco
<Roberto_> grazie
<Roberto_> potrebbe andar bene anche una chiavetta usb ?
<Riccardone> Roberto_: si
<jester-> Roberto_: oh yesss
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Riccardone> !installazione | Roberto_
<ubot-it> Roberto_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Roberto_> solo ho il timore che trasferendo la ISO su chiavetta, mi si riformatti la chiavetta, che contiene programmi suoi
<jester-> Roberto_: certo che viene formattata
<Riccardone> Roberto_: la chiavetta la devi formattare in FAT32 :)
<krabador> Roberto_, infatti è altamente consigliabile copiarla da qualche parte,e formattarla
<jester-> solo a quello deve essere dedicata
<Roberto_> allora prendo un DVD
<krabador> !iso | Roberto_
<ubot-it> Roberto_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> e allora ecco.
<Roberto_> grazie a tutti :D
<Roberto_> se ho problemi torno
<Roberto_> grazie ciao :D
<abstr4kt> !plymouth | abstr4kt
<ubot-it> abstr4kt, please see my private message
<goldrake> nano nano
<abstr4kt> qualcuno che ha risolto mountall: Disconnesso da Plymouth ?
<jankummer> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con vlc su ubuntu 14, quando vado avanti col video l'audio scompare, e ritorna solo disattivando la traccia audio e riattivandola
<Fly80> c'è un modo per disabilitare il touchscreen dello schermo?
<Fly80> dato che non funziona molto bene, meglio disabilitarlo
<Fly80> difatti invece che scorrere le pagine web, mi seleziona il testo...
<magna_> Ciao a tutti! Volevo chiedere se qualcuno mi poteva dare per favore una mano: ho appena installato Ubuntu 14.04 LTS su un computer, sostituendo Windows 7 con questo. Dopo il riavvio mi chiede utente e password, ma dopo il login compare il cursore ma niente di più. Nero, tranne la freccia. Cosa faccio?
<krabador> magna_, che hardware ?
<magna_> krabrador, vado a memoria... Video NVIDIA FX 5600XT, Processore AMD Athlon 64 3200+, altro?
<katymerlin> salve a me ubuntu non mi esegue più gli aggiornamenti  Operazione di pacchetto non riuscita Installazione o la rimozione di un pacchetto software non riuscita.
<katymerlin_> salve a me ubuntu non mi esegue più gli aggiornamenti  Operazione di pacchetto non riuscita Installazione o la rimozione di un pacchetto software non riuscita.
<krabador> katymerlin, apri il terminale
<krabador> katymerlin, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | katymerlin
<ubot-it> katymerlin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maury901> ciao rgazzi mi potete aiutare
<krabador> incolla qui il risultato
<Paradisee> ciao, scusate. Ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 LTs Desktop, su un laptop, ma non parte il desktop...
<krabador> Paradisee, lista le caratteristiche, precise, dell'hardware
<Paradisee> do un lspci ?
<maury901> ho installato ubuntu 14 all avvio mi parte il boot  e dopo mi da uno schermo nero bordato rosso dopo un altro schermo con dei numeri e cfg attak e dopo si avvia normalmente
<maury901> e normale??
<krabador> Paradisee, sudo lshw , e pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | magna_
<ubot-it> magna_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | Paradisee
<ubot-it> Paradisee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> maury901, hai installato driver aggiuntivi, dopo l'installazione ?
<maury901> non mi ricordo
<magna_> krabador, ok ma che faccio
<magna_> cioè cosa ci metto in pastebin
<maury901> e io ke devo fare rinstallarlo di novo??
<maury901> nuovo
<krabador> magna_, avvia il pc, premi continuamente shift, apparirà grub, premi il tasto "e", va a mettere nomodeset a fianco a quiet splash e premi f10
<krabador> maury901, potresti impegnarti per rispondere alla domanda, piuttosto che "non mi ricordo"
<maury901> forse no
<katymerlin_> krabador ho seguito il tuo consiglio e mi risulta questo:W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/gnome3.6/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<krabador> maury901, torna quando hai le risposte
<maury901> lo dovevo fare??
<krabador> katymerlin, no puoi incollare in canale
<krabador> !pastebin | katymerlin
<ubot-it> katymerlin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> katymerlin, usa questo sito, per incollare tutto il risultato
<Paradisee> krabador: im not able to connect to internet in recovery mode
<Paradisee> krabador: scusa l'inglese, abitudine
<magna_> krabador, adesso provo
<maury901> non mi potete dire ke devo fare
<Paradisee> ok sono connesso
<krabador> maury901, se parte, non hai molto da lamentarti
<maury901> si lo so io lavo messo su unbotin puo essere per questo??
<krabador> maury901, e se vuoi saperne un po' di piu' su perchè fa in quel modo, fornisci informazioni, piuttosto che "non mi ricordo" "forse no"
<Paradisee> maury901: unbootin non è nient'altro che un support usb come un altro
<maury901> tu mi hai chisto se ho installato i componenti aggiuntivi
<katymerlin_> non riesco ad inviarvelo
<krabador> maury901, una volta installato nel pc, non c'entra nulla unetbootin
<maury901> in chiavetta lo fatto
<krabador> katymerlin, una volta premuto paste, nel sito, incolla qui il link
<maury901> installato dalla chiavetta
<Paradisee> maury901: chiavetta, cd, dvd, netlist, il risultato non cambia
<Paradisee> l'iso è sempre quello
<maury901> io aveo installato i componenti aggiuntivi
<katymerlin_> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/gnome3.6/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<krabador> katymerlin, non
<krabador> katymerlin,
<krabador> incollare
<krabador> katymerlin, in canale
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458171/
<maury901> percio lo reinstallo??
<krabador> katymerlin, tutto devi incollare, non solo quella linea
<krabador> maury901, se funziona, perchè devi reinstallarlo ?
<Paradisee> maury901: ma se ti funziona?
<maury901> pèerche ci mette tropo ad avviarci
<maury901> avviarsi
<krabador> maury901, questo è un altro tipo di discorso
<krabador> maury901, e il problema che hai notato, non c'entra nulla
<maury901> ok
<krabador> Paradisee, vuoi postare le caratteristiche del tuo hardware?
<katymerlin_> a me da solo quello
<Paradisee> krabador: so aspettando l'upgrade che finisc
<krabador> katymerlin, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> katymerlin, non da solo quello
<magna_> krabador, bentornato schermo nero con la freccia
<maury901> percio non si puo fare nnt??
<katymerlin_> ho già fatto da terminale questa operazione e a fine progresso mi da gli errori che non riesco a girarti per poterteli far vedere
<krabador> katymerlin, non lo sai fare copia / incolla, da terminale?
<krabador> katymerlin, non qui in canale
<krabador> ma in pastebin
<raffaele> salve a tutti
<katymerlin_> i ho fatto sul terminale certo
<maury901> ??
<krabador> magna_, cpu / ram / scheda video , modelli precisi.
<raffaele> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu per la prima volta e sto provando a condividere i dischi in rete, ma mi da su un disco impossibile accedere errore mounting.....
<krabador> maury901, "ubuntu è lento " ma che hardware hai?
<maury901> non e lento ci mette un po ad avviarsi per via di quello shermo nero e rosso  io ho un potatile acer con 2 giga di ram
<krabador> maury901, quelle schermate non c'entrano nulla con il tempo d'avvio
<maury901> non si puo togliere
<maury901> mi da fastidio
<krabador> maury901, se ti ricordassi se hai installato driver aggiuntivo, potresti essere aiutato a dovere
<krabador> maury901, ma ti piace non saperlo
<maury901> non mi piace xd
<raffaele> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu per la prima volta e sto provando a condividere i dischi in rete, ma mi da su un disco impossibile accedere errore mounting.....
<krabador> raffaele, non ripetere la domanda, non aumenti la possibilità di essere risposto
<maury901> il probleam e che non lo installato poco fa e da un po ke e cosi qualche settimana
<krabador> raffaele, rete win/linux?
<raffaele> win e mac
<Paradisee> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458220/
<maury901> allora provo a reinstallarlo cosi te lo dico
<maury901> se ho installato
<krabador> maury901, sei libero di essere autolesionista quanto vuoi, io accederei al sistema, aprirei un terminale, manderei software-properties-gtk, e andrei a controllare nell'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> e manderei un immagine con quello che appare
<krabador> !imagebin | maury901
<ubot-it> maury901: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<maury901> nei drivar aggiuntivi ce sono il wifi abilitato
<maury901> ninet altro
<krabador> manda immagine
<maury901> dovei riavviare il pc
<maury901> ogni volta ke avvio mi fa
<krabador> Paradisee, ctrl alt f2, dal punto in cui si blocca, fai il login testuale, sudo su
<krabador> Paradisee, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> maury901, manda l'immagine della schermata dei driver
<Paradisee> adesso mi è comparsa un immagine di sfondo
<maury901> ok
<Paradisee> con il cursore del mouse
<Paradisee> ma non fa nulla,
<krabador> Paradisee, ctrl alt f2
<krabador> manda poi i comandi segnalati
<Paradisee> non lo accetta
<krabador> riavvii con shutdown -h now
<Paradisee> devo riavviare e partire da recovery per andare sul terminale
<krabador> ctrl alt f2, non va?
<Paradisee> no
<Paradisee> con f1 si
<krabador> Paradisee, ok, uguale
<krabador> manda i comandi
<Paradisee> e mi da un bel podi errori
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458253/
<Paradisee> errors from xkbcomp are not faal to e X server
<krabador> katymerlin_, hai mandato lo stesso lo stesso contenuto
<Paradisee> drm report modesetting isnt supported
<krabador> katymerlin_, vuoi o no mandare tutto il contenuto del comando ?
<krabador> Paradisee, solo errori e niente cursore?
<Paradisee> sul terminale non ho il cursore
<Paradisee> è quando premo ctrl alt f1 che vedo gli errori
<Paradisee> cmq adesso è partito kdm
<Paradisee> provo a loggarmi
<katymerlin_> scusate ma non sono pratica...devo inviarti solo l'errore dato dal terminale o tutto quello che c'è sul terminale?
<maury901> mandato
<Paradisee> krabador: è partito il login di kdm, ma mi da errori da riportare ad ubuntu
<raffaele> ma non possono funzionare insieme wifi e rete lan?
<krabador> !samba | raffaele
<ubot-it> raffaele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<krabador> Paradisee, vedi i dettagli e vedi di che si tratta
<Paradisee> non mi dice nulla dei dettagli
<katymerlin_> se premi sul link non riesci a vedere l'errore?
<krabador> Paradisee, se aspetti te lo dice
<Paradisee> ormai sono entrato sul terminale
<Paradisee> provo a fare un dist.upgrade
<krabador> Paradisee, ok, ma tienici al corrente di quello che fai , mentre ti si danno consigli
<maury901> si vede krabador??
<krabador> katymerlin_, se vuoi una mano, devi mandare tutto il contenuto dell'output di sudo apt-get update
<krabador> katymerlin_, non solo quelle 2 righe
<krabador> maury901, rimanda
<maury901> http://imagebin.org/310716
<Paradisee> krabador: scrivi: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Paradisee> katymerlin_:  **
<Paradisee> era per te il messaggio ^
<krabador> Paradisee, katymerlin_ è stato messo al corrente perfettamente di come fare
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458299/
<katymerlin_> ora va bene?
<krabador> katymerlin_, hai messo ppa, seguendo qualche guida non ufficiale, e adesso, tanto per cambiare, non vanno
<krabador> katymerlin_, software-properties-gtk , da terminale, va nella tab "altro software"
<krabador> katymerlin_, disabilita tutto
<krabador> katymerlin_, chiudi correttamente
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Paradisee> krabador: nada, il dektop non ne vuole sapere di partire
<maury901> http://imagebin.org/310716
<krabador> maury901, hai personalizzato il desktop
<krabador> maury901, che cosa hai usato per farlo?
<maury901> prima avevo unity adesso ubuntu tweak
<krabador> maury901, sono le personalizzazioni che hanno creato casini con lo splash, in avvio
<krabador> Paradisee, hai solo la intel come scheda grafica?
<maury901> azz ke faccio
<krabador> maury901, che ubuntu?
<maury901> ubunutu 14.04
<Paradisee> krabador: il pc è quello che ti ho linkato prima
<Paradisee> ne piu ne meno
<krabador> maury901, sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<krabador> Paradisee, hai grub in avvio?
<maury901> ok graz
<Paradisee> krabador: si
<krabador> Paradisee, riavvia, alla prima linea di grub, premi il tasto "e" , inserisci nomodeset a fianco di quiet splash, e premi f10
<krabador> Paradisee, vedi cosa fa
<Paradisee> ehm..
<Paradisee> possibile che con un sudo halt non si spenge?
<katymerlin_> ok fatto ma credo non sia ancora a posto vedo altri errori
<maury901> -f /org/compiz mi dice comando non trovato
<krabador> Paradisee, sudo shutdown -h now
<krabador> maury901, apt-get install dconf-tools
<krabador> maury901, e poi
<krabador> maury901, dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Paradisee> krabador: cosa intendi alla prima linea di grub, e soprattutto premi il tasto "e"
<krabador> Paradisee, letteralmente quello che ho detto
<Paradisee> non ci sono altre maniere per farlo?
<krabador> Paradisee, se hai grub, avrai una lista
<Paradisee> non mi da nulla in output
<krabador> Paradisee, tieni in evidenza la prima, e premi il tasto "e" della tastiera
<katymerlin_> questo il risultato:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458360/
<krabador> Paradisee, ma sei in grub o no?
<maury901> pro a rivviare ??
<krabador> katymerlin_, non hai tolto tutto quello che c'era in "altro software"
<krabador> katymerlin_, software-properties-gtk , seleziona "altro software" , fa uno screenshot, e mandalo
<krabador> !imagebin ! katymerlin_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !imagebin | katymerlin_
<ubot-it> katymerlin_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Paradisee> krabador: affianco quiet splash ho $vt_handoff
<krabador> Paradisee, tra quiet splash e quello
<krabador> scrivi nomodeset
<Paradisee> krabador: solita solfa
<Paradisee> nulla di nuovo
<krabador> Paradisee, premuto f10 ?
<Paradisee> ya
<krabador> Paradisee, allora ripeti
<krabador> e cancella $vt_handoff
<Paradisee> non c'è piu nomodeset
<krabador> Paradisee, devi reinserirlo infatti
<krabador> in grub in avvio, le modifiche non sono permanenti
<krabador> sono solo per la sessione avviata
<Paradisee> mi parte da terminale
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458394/
<Paradisee> mi ha preso in giro, si è avviato kdm
<Paradisee> ma siamo ancora allo stesso punto
<krabador> katymerlin_, ma riesci a leggere correttamente quello che ti viene scritto?
<Guest48103> ragazzi avrei bisogno di aiuto :( purtroppo per motivi di lavoro devo eliminare ubuntu dal pc e rimettere win 7 ma quando faccio partire il pc dal cd di installazione e cerco di installarlo mi dice che non può essere installato nelle due partizioni che ho.. come posso fare?
<krabador> Guest48103, chiedi in #windows
<Guest48103> okay, grazie
<katymerlin_> dove le mette le foto screenshot che non riesco a trovarle
<guest_____> come mi collego a #windows
<krabador> katymerlin_, /home/utente/immagini
<krabador> katymerlin_, che ubuntu hai?
<fabio_cc> guest_____, /join #windows
<Paradisee> clicca su #windows
<katymerlin_> 12.04
<krabador> katymerlin_, si, ma ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu?
<katymerlin_> ubuntu
<guest_____> come faccio ad eliminare ubuntu e a rimettere win 7?
<guest_____> ah okay xD
<krabador> guest_____, allora, qui dentro non si consiglia mai di togliere win7
<krabador> guest_____, sempre di tenerlo ed installare ubuntu in dual boot
<guest_____> eh purtroppo me l'hanno fatto togliere
<guest_____> e ora per questioni lavorative ho bisogno di win 7
<krabador> guest_____, allora chiedi a chi te l'ha fatto togliere, o appunto in #windows
<guest_____> si ma dove devo scrivere join #windows?
<krabador> guest_____, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=installare+windows+7+
<fabio_cc> guest_____, clicca sul nome del canale, se non riesci così scrivi /join #windows nella casella di testo dove scrivi per chattare
<Paradisee> krabador: si riesce a risolvere?
<krabador> Paradisee, hai detto che stava caricando kdm, poi cos'ha fatto?
<Paradisee> nulla come prima
<guest_____> okay grazie chiedo su #windows
<fabio_cc> guest_____, prego
<katymerlin_> http://imagebin.org/310723
<katymerlin_> come vedi è vuota
<Paradisee> krabador: provo lightdm al vol
<krabador> Paradisee, appena hai fatto, prova acpi=off , al posto di nomodeset, in grub, nello stesso modo
<Paradisee> sempre togliendo &...
<krabador> katymerlin_, che fine hanno fatto i repositories partner e indipendente ?
<Paradisee> $..
<katymerlin_> li ho cancellati probabilmente
<krabador> Paradisee, si togliendo $vt_handoff
<Paradisee> con lightdm è partito il desktop adesso
<Paradisee> nonostante abbia installato kde, è partito gnome..
<jester-> hai cambiato la sessione?
<Paradisee> gh no :)
<jester-> dho
<jester-> Paradisee: cambia alla finestra di login
<krabador> Paradisee, ma non avevi kubuntu
<katymerlin_> ho fatto uno sbaglio irrimediabile
<Paradisee> la finestra o kdm, o lightdm, c'è poco da scegliere
<Paradisee> krabador: ubutnu cm
<jester-> Paradisee: la rotellina a destra del box user
<krabador> katymerlin_, allora , cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> katymerlin_, manda ls -la
<krabador> katymerlin_, e pastebin del contenuto
<jester-> se non la tira fuori lei non cerchi?
<katymerlin_> non ho capito cosa devo fare scusa
<raffaele> aiuto: ho internet su wifi e cavo lan per rete. quando ho attivi entrambi non si collega a intrnet. ubunt 14.04
<jester-> katymerlin_: lightdm dove metti user e pass
<jester-> raffaele: mi pare normale
<jester-> o una o l'altra
<krabador> katymerlin_, susu, che se ti concentri, lo so che ce la fai
<krabador> katymerlin_, cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d    , poi   ls -la
<krabador> katymerlin_, e un bel pastebin del contenuto
<raffaele> quindi non posso usare ubuntu cm server con cavo ed avere internet con wifi contemporaneamente?
<katymerlin_> ma devo scriverlo sul terminale
<jester-> ubuntu cm server sarebbe?
<krabador> katymerlin_, ci sono altri posti in cui scrivere comandi, su ubuntu?
<krabador> "<katymerlin_> ho fatto uno sbaglio irrimediabile"
<krabador> quale ?
<raffaele> ho pc con appena installato ubuntu su questo pc che uso come archivio il quale sto cercando di collegarlo alla rete del mio studio
<raffaele> attraverso cavo
<jester-> raffaele: internet è un conto la lan un altro
<raffaele> invece il wifi e collegato con un router connesso a intrnete
<jester-> raffaele: devi installare system-config-samba che installa pure samba poi usi la gui per configurare la condivisione
<raffaele> ma se ho lan e wifi attivati non mi si collega piu
<katymerlin_> ok fatto
<jester-> raffaele: hai installato il necessario come sopra?
<raffaele> si ho installato samba
<krabador> !pastebin | katymerlin_
<ubot-it> katymerlin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> katymerlin_, susu
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458557/
<katymerlin_> su su fai presto te...
<katymerlin_> fai presto a dirlo sono un po dura
<jester-> raffaele: installa system-config-samba e usalo
<jester-> sperando che non hai cannibalizzato smb.conf
<raffaele> jester mi dici il comando ?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install  system-config-samba
<krabador> katymerlin_, esattamente nel punto in cui sei , digita sudo rm gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list.save upubuntu-com-gnome3_6-precise.list upubuntu-com-gnome3_6-precise.list.save
<krabador> katymerlin_, poi sudo apt-get update
<krabador> katymerlin_, e di nuovo un bel pastebin
<raffaele> installato, dove lo trovo?
<krabador> katymerlin_, puoi anche fare copia ed incolla dei comandi dal canale al terminale
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458588/
<krabador> katymerlin_, ma che hai fatto, hai chiuso il terminale prima?
<katymerlin_> no
<krabador> andava mandato nella cartella /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> e l'hai mandato in home
<krabador> katymerlin_, sveglia
<katymerlin_> uffa!
<katymerlin_> sono una frana
<krabador> katymerlin_, cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> ls -la e di nuovo pastebin
<krabador> visto che sudo apt-get update , è andato a buon fine, sembra che tu prenda per il cul o
<fabio_cc> raffaele, prova a scrivere system-config-samba nel launcher
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458615/
<krabador> katymerlin_, adesso , li dentro , manda sudo rm gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list.save upubuntu-com-gnome3_6-precise.list upubuntu-com-gnome3_6-precise.list.save
<krabador> katymerlin_, ovviamente pastebin
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458630/
<krabador> ok damiano , in bocca al lupo
<fabiodh> eccomi
<fabiodh> salve
<krabador> chiedi
<fabiodh> cerco un aiuto per l istallazione di ubuntu su un notebook
<fabio_cc> !installazione | fabiodh
<ubot-it> fabiodh: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Paradisee> krabador: per il momento ti ringrazio, il desktop funziona come per magia, con un  paio di update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<fabiodh> ho creato l immagine sulla chiavetta usb
<krabador> Paradisee, ok, buon sistema
<fabiodh> il mio problema è che non riesco ad avviare il sistema dalla chiavetta
<Paradisee> scappo a casa a piu tardi o/ grazie ancora
<raffaele> non capisco
<krabador> fabiodh, che sistema usi per fare la chiavetta?
<fabiodh> sn entrato in bios e settato avvio da usb
<raffaele> non c'è
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458642/
<katymerlin_> scusa sono in palla
<fabiodh> la chiavetta l ho formattata e poi fatto l immagine come spiegato nella guida
<krabador> damiano, ti piace proprio mandare output incompleti
<fabiodh> usando quel software
<krabador> katymerlin_, comunque, non ci sono piu' quei files, nel tuo sistema
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo apt-get update, e per l'ultima volta, pastebin
<katymerlin_> non ho visto errori durante l'ultimo aggiornamento up-grade
<krabador> katymerlin_, che comandi hai mandato , nel frattempo ?
<krabador> fabiodh, che sistema usi per fare la chiavetta?
<krabador> fabiodh, sistema operativo
<katymerlin_> quello che mi avevi chiesto prima di dirmi addio
<fabiodh> windows xp
<fabio_cc> fabiodh, che programma hai usato?
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo apt-get update, e per l'ultima volta, pastebin
<krabador> fabiodh, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> usa questo
<krabador> per la chiavetta
<fabiodh> ok
<fabiodh> adesso lo scarico
<fabiodh> il pc sul quale voglio istallare ubuntu ha un processore AMD Turion 64
<fabiodh> che versione mi consigliate di usare
<krabador> fabiodh, allora puoi usare la 64bit, ma quanta ram hai?
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458677/
<fabiodh> 512
<krabador> fabio_cc, lubuntu
<krabador> scheda video?
<fabiodh> ATI radeon xpress 200M
<krabador> katymerlin_, ok damià, allora puoi andare con sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> katymerlin_, adesso ti farà un bel po' di aggiornamenti , ed il problema è risolto
<krabador> fabiodh, lubuntu, non osare di piu'
<fabiodh> ok quindi scarico lubuntu
<fabiodh> voglio provare a vedere se riesco a recuperare questo vecchio notebook
<krabador> fabio_cc, l'unica speranza, con le ubuntu based, è lubuntu, puoi anche installare la 32bit
<krabador> fabiodh, tanto prestazionalmente non ci sono differenze sostanziali
<krabador> fabiodh, http://lubuntu.net/
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458706/
<fabiodh> sto scaricando da qui va bene uguale credo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/DownloadTorrent
<katymerlin_> krabador allora
<krabador> katymerlin_, dpkg -l | grep playonlinux
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458746/
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo apt-get remove --purge playonlinux
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458778/
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo apt-get autoremove
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo apt-get remove --purge playonlinux
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458830/
<krabador> "<katymerlin_> ho fatto uno sbaglio irrimediabile"
<krabador> a cosa ti riferivi?
<katymerlin_> aver cancellato tutto nella pagina altro software
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> katymerlin_, incolla il contenuto in pastebin
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458859/
<fabiodh> c'è qualkuno?
<fabiodh> ho creato l immagine di lubuntu su chiavetta
<fabiodh> impostato il bios per avviare da chiavetta USB
<fabiodh> all avvio mio compare la seguente scermata
<fabiodh> PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
<fabiodh> PXE-M0F: Exiting PXE Rom
<fabiodh> che vuol dire??
<jester-> fabiodh: usb venuta farlocca, come l'hai creata
<fabiodh> con questo http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<jester-> fabiodh: hai controllato md5su della iso e spuntato formattarela usb?
<fabiodh> no
<fabiodh> dv si vedono queste cose
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> fabiodh: formatta è nella finestra di universal usb
<katymerlin_> ho inviato
<krabador> katymerlin_, allora, incolla questo
<fabiodh> io problema è che qnd riavvio il pc senza chiavetta mi compare questa schermata a ripetizione
<krabador> dentro il tuo /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabiodh> porca putt!!!
<krabador> katymerlin_, hai mica chiuso gedit ?
<fabio_cc> fabiodh, quei messaggi indicano un tentativo di boot tramite lan, fallito
<fabiodh> cosa dovrei fare allora
<katymerlin_> cosè gedit
<krabador> fabiodh, settare il boot
<krabador> katymerlin_, l'editor di testo che s'è aperto col precedente comando
<fabio_cc> fabiodh, secondo me non hai impostato correttamente l'ordine di boot
<peverland> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | peverland
<ubot-it> peverland: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> katymerlin_, da cui ti ho fatto copiare tutto il contenuto
<peverland> grazie
<krabador> katymerlin_, se vuoi aiuto, cerca di seguire, se no, segui pure le tue inclinazioni
<peverland> Qualcuno sa come risolvere probema con vpn plugin missing
<katymerlin_> si è ancora aperto
<krabador> katymerlin_, allora incolla http://pastie.org/pastes/9172832/text  , in gedit
<krabador> sotto la linea # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213)]/ precise main restricted
<krabador> katymerlin_, lascia questa linea, ed uno spazio , cancella tutto , e incolla quello che ti ho mandato
<katymerlin_> fatto
<krabador> salva, chiudi gedit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -f installv
<krabador> sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> quello senza v , mi raccomando
<krabador> e pastebin
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458947/
<krabador> damiano, hai copiato il link nel testo?
<katymerlin_> si lo  copiato
<krabador> damiano , ti sei preoccupato di vedere quel link
<krabador> damiano, cosa ci fosse dentro ?
<katymerlin_> no mi sono fidato
<krabador> damiano , vabene, passa come quiproquo
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> katymerlin_, incolla IL CONTENUTO DEL LINK  http://pastie.org/pastes/9172832/text
<krabador> dopo aver cancellato tutto sotto la prima linea ed uno spazio
<katymerlin_> fatto
<krabador> salva chiudi gedit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -f install
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7459017/
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> pastebin
<pindol> ciao a tutti
<pindol> sul mio pc ho ubuntu 13/04 come faccio a passare direttamente a 14/04?
<krabador> !aggiornamento | pindol
<ubot-it> pindol: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<krabador> altamente sconsigliato
<pindol> krabador, altamente sconsigliato installare ubuntu 14/04?
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7459044/
<krabador> pindol, fatti un bel backup, scaricati una bella iso , e installa direttamente
<krabador> pindol, altamente sconsigliato l'avanzamento di versione
<pindol> krabador, grazie
<krabador> katymerlin_, ok, allora, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> katymerlin_, come procede?
<katymerlin_> sta aggiornando credo un buon segno a quasi finito
<krabador> katymerlin_, hai copiato ed incollato tutta la linea?
<katymerlin_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> katymerlin_, solo quella?
<krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> era questa la linea
<krabador> le && non sono decorative
<krabador> quando ha finito , sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> allora.
<katymerlin_> si e poi ha iniziato a scaricare e si è fermato e a cominciato ad aggiornare
<krabador> katymerlin_, ok damià, quando hai mandato tutte le linee, manda un bel pastebin
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7459147/
<katymerlin_> tutto a posto
<krabador> katymerlin_, no
<krabador> a meno che non hai mentito sull'output, hai sempre problemi
<katymerlin_> fammi capire voglio uscire da questo inferno
<krabador> sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<krabador> seleziona tutto ,e pastebin
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7459215/
<krabador> katymerlin_, cancella questa parte del file, dal gedit http://pastie.org/pastes/9173027/text
<krabador> katymerlin_, puoi fare da gedit "cerca playonlinux " e ti ci posizionerà
<krabador> nel link ti ho messo tutto quello che devi cancellare
<krabador> katymerlin_, apri il link
<krabador> katymerlin_, ce la fai?
<katymerlin_> ho cercato ma non lo trova
<krabador> katymerlin_, l'ho trovato io nel tuo pastebin
<krabador> katymerlin_, puoi trovarlo anche tu
<krabador> katymerlin_, lo stai facendo apposta?
<katymerlin_> no
<krabador> katymerlin_, chiudi tutto, senza salvare
<krabador> il gedit
<krabador> e il terminale
<krabador> katymerlin_, riapri il terminale
<krabador> sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<krabador> katymerlin_, poi vai su "cerca" , clicca su "trova" e scrivi playonlinux
<krabador> katymerlin_, per favore, dimmi se segui, che sto andando via
<krabador> katymerlin_, ?
<krabador> katymerlin_, per favore,ci sei ?
<katymerlin_> ho fatto sono riuscita a cancellarlo adesso
<katymerlin_> fatto
<krabador> katymerlin_, damià , sei stato attento a cancellare tutta la parte che ti avevo indicato nel link?
<katymerlin_> si
<krabador> katymerlin_, adesso salva
<krabador> esci da gedit
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> sudo apt-get autoremove
<krabador> katymerlin_, dai segni, per favore
<krabador> katymerlin_, ?
<krabador> katymerlin_, allora?
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7459387/
<paolinux> ciao a tutti
<paolinux> qualcuno di voi usa kmail configurato per imap server?
<krabador> katymerlin_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> sudo apt-get autoremove
<krabador> ma ti do 2 minuti
<krabador> katymerlin_, sto andando via
<Fran54353> ciao a tutti
<Fran54353> ho un problema con wine..non mi apre un file exe
<krabador> Fran54353, chiedi in #winehq
<krabador> Fran54353, /join #winehq
<krabador> o consulta il database online delle applicazioni
<krabador> per vedere se qualcuno ha parlato
<krabador> dell'applicazione a cui ti riferisci
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7459413/
<katymerlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7459413/
<krabador> katymerlin_, sicuro di aver cancellato soltanto quello che ti avevo detto di cancellare?
<katymerlin_> ci vediamo fa lo stesso tanto c'è sempre l'errore grazie cmq per la sopportazione
<katymerlin_> si proprio stupida no
<krabador> katymerlin_, senza la parte di playonlinux, non puo' dare altri problemi
<krabador> !ripristino | katymerlin_
<ubot-it> katymerlin_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> a questo punto è l'unica
<katymerlin_> quello che pensavo avevo già provato da chiavetta ma dava errore domani provo da qua cmq grazie mille
<gegge87> ciao. ho installato ubuntu 14 e non trovo nelle impostazioni le applicazioni di avvio. problema comne ad altri? come aggiungere la voce delle impostazioni? (p.s. non c'è neanche nel menu della rotellina di logout)
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-14
<Paradisee> o/
<akis24> giorno
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461032/
<katymerlin> non mi esegue più gli aggiornamenti
<akis24> katymerlin: che versione hai ?
<katymerlin> 12.4
<akis24> katymerlin: apri il terminale e dai    sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update       e metti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461043/
<akis24> katymerlin: e non ha fatto nulla dopo aver dato la password ?
<katymerlin> no
<katymerlin> aiuto
<akis24> katymerlin: sudo apt-update && sudo apt-get upgrade   sempre da terminale e sempre su pastebin tutto
<akis24> katymerlin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   sempre da terminale e sempre su pastebin tutto  cosi come adesso l'altro conteneva un errore sorry ..
<katymerlin> sono io che ho confuso dovevo inserire la pasword
<akis24> katymerlin:  si ovvio dai la password  e poi dai invio
<akis24> katymerlin: anche se non la leggi dalla lo stesso
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461079/
<akis24> katymerlin:  come scritto sotto dai   sudo dpkg --configure -a      e poi su pastebin sempre
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461096/
<akis24> katymerlin:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   e vedi che fa' e al solito pastebin
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461116/
<akis24> katymerlin:    dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<katymerlin> aiuto
<katymerlin> akis24
<akis24> ?
<akis24> katymerlin:    dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image   e fai vedere
<katymerlin> devo scrivere tutto anche greep linux-image
<akis24> katymerlin: certo tutto puoi anche copiarlo e incollarlo li ..
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461144/
<akis24> katymerlin: questo l'abbiamo visto prima
<katymerlin> ma è quello che mi è uscito digitando il comando che mi ha dato
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461157/
<katymerlin> akis24 cosa devo fare
<katymerlin> ci sei
<akis24> katymerlin: sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status   e seleziona la riga 33789  e mettila su pastebin
<Paradisee> scusate, ma i repo PPA, vengono aggiornati automaticamente dal sistema, o c'è bisogno di farlo manualmente?
<akis24> Paradisee: i ppa non vengono aggiornati e danneggiano il sistema ..
<Paradisee> akis24: si tratta di framework python
<akis24> Paradisee: se sono repo ufficiali bene  se aggiunti sono un rischio per il sistema
<katymerlin> come la trovo riga 33789
<Paradisee> non è nient'altro che un framework python
<Paradisee> katymerlin: imposta gedit per visualizzare le righe
<Paradisee> altrimenti in basso a sinistra c'è scritto riga e colonna del cursore
<Paradisee> solitamente sono configurazioni impostate di default
<Paradisee> akis24: in ogni caso basta un apt-get update no?
<akis24> Paradisee: si
<Paradisee> li trovo in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<akis24> katymerlin: devo uscire per ora sono al lavoro .. vedi se qualcuno legge e puo' aiutarti
<katymerlin> ubuntu on mi fa più gli aggiornamenti non so come fare dovrei installare dei programmi che non me lo permettono
<katymerlin> aiuto
<katymerlin> mi date una mano
<Paradisee> katymerlin: qual'è il problema? io no sono un guru di linux, ma se posso aiuto volentieri
<katymerlin> mi da errore quando aggiorno
<Paradisee> definisci "quando aggiorno"
<Paradisee> che tipo di comando dai
<katymerlin> al limite sai come si fa a mettere ubuntu su chiavetta visto che non ho lettore cd
<Paradisee> c'è netbootin (o qualcosa simile)
<Paradisee> katymerlin: che tipo di comando dai, quando aggiorni? "apt-get update" ?
<katymerlin> no è  quando faccio l'aggiornamento di programmi
<Paradisee> e come fai l'aggiornamento dei programmi
<Paradisee> se non mi dai delle info in piu, non so come autarti
<katymerlin> vado su gestore aggiornamenti e scarico
<Paradisee> innanzitutto prova a fare questo:
<Paradisee> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Paradisee> pastami il risultato
<Paradisee> intanto vado a fumare
<Paradisee> limitati ad eseguire comandi che ti vengono detti
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461219/
<Paradisee> dai il comando: "sudo dpkg --configure -a | pastebinit
<Paradisee> dai il comando: "sudo dpkg --configure -a | pastebinit"
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461238/
<Paradisee> adesso: "cat /var/lib/dpkg/status | pastebinit"
<Paradisee> o semplicemente pasta in canale solo quella riga
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461253/
<Paradisee> "cd /var/lib/dpkg | pastebinit"
<Paradisee> ops
<Paradisee> fai direttamente: cd /var/lib/dpkg
<Paradisee> e poi: "ls -a | pastebinit"
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461283/
<Paradisee> "sudo cp status status.bak"
<Paradisee> e poi:
<Paradisee> "sudo cp status-old status"
<Paradisee> quando hai fatto fammi un fischi
<katymerlin> finito
<Paradisee> adesso prova di nuovo con: "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<Paradisee> di quello che sono piu che sicuro, è che c'è un errore nel file status, che va fixato, in ogni caso prova a vedere se il problema è stato risolto in questo modo, altrimenti proveremo un altro approccio
<Paradisee> ps. se non rispondo subito, è perchè sono a lavoro
<macrobiodinamic> mentre facevo backupdel disco su disco esterno wd my passport, è mancata la luce, ed ora l'hd esterno non è più leggibile. Il problema è che sull'hd erano già presenti 400gb di dati importanti, che vorrei recuperare. ecco l'errore quando collego l'hd: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0). Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent,
<macrobiodinamic> or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g. /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation for more details.
<katymerlin> mi da sempre errore
<katymerlin> qualcuno mi  aiuti
<katymerlin> ho un problema quando vato a fare gli aggiornamenti richiesti da ubuntu mi da errore pacchetto
<Paradisee> katymerlin: che tipo di errore, "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<Paradisee> se non pasti quello che ti dice non posso inventarmelo
<Paradisee> e soprattutto se non leggi quello che ti scrivo
<macrobiodinamic> io ho risolto, grazie
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461393/
<Paradisee> katymerlin: adesso fai attenzione:
<Paradisee> sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Paradisee> pastami tutto il testo relativo, vicino la riga 33789
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461446/
<Paradisee> you need to paste more of that line
<Paradisee> ops
<Paradisee> sono abituato a scrivere in canali inglesi, ogni tanto mi dimentico che questo è un canale italiano xD
<Paradisee> devi pastare tutto il testo riguardante il pacchetto: linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic
<Paradisee> per vedere dove si trova l'errore
<Paradisee> la riga dovrebbe cominciare per: Package: linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic
<MaxFrames> ciao
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461537/
<MaxFrames> per qualche motivo pensavo che vnc server fosse attivo di default. quale mi consigliate di installare? va bene "vino"? sto usando lubuntu trusty
<Paradisee> katymerlin: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic meta-package"
<Paradisee> e prova nuovamente a dare: sudo apt-get update
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461560/
<katymerlin> wilmaaaa1 puoi aiutarmi
<Paradisee> katymerlin: hai dato sudo apt-get update ?
<Alex5108> buongiorno, ho bisogno di aiuto, posso chiedere qui?
<Paradisee> katymerlin: il problema mi sembra risolto
<Paradisee> katymerlin: adesso puoi fare: "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<nora_> Ciao!
<nora_> Sto provando a installare Xfoil su Ubuntu 13.10 64bit
<nora_> ho dei problemi con i Makefile
<nora_> Qualcuno di voi per caso ci è già passato?
<nora_> Grazie! :)
<MaxFrames> ragazzi, mi aiutate a capire come fare partire vino-server (o altro server vnc) all'avvio automaticamente? non solo dopo il login dell'utente, ma proprio all'avvio, cosi' da potersi autenticare in gui via vnc
<MaxFrames> tenendo conto che sono su lubuntu 14.04
<MaxFrames> io andrei per gradi, ossia prima troverei il modo di farlo partire automaticamente al login di ogni utente
<MaxFrames> si noti: di ogni utente, compresi i futuri eventuali utenti creati sulla macchina; non di un solo specifico utente
<MaxFrames> poi cercherei il modo di farlo funzionare anche pre-login, nella schermata di autenticazione
<robinhood_> Salve, innanzitutto s usatemi, sono neofita. Ho un problema che non so come risolvere. All accensione di Ubuntu 12,04 dopo aver digitato la password, in qualsiasi utente (anche di amministratore) il computer, dopo la "schermata nera" penso di diagnosi, mi ripropone la richiesta di password!!! Purtroppo NON riesco nemmeno ad entrare in modalità di ripristino. Il Pc è un Asus X201 ed il sistema preinstallato di fabbrica. Chi può
<ExPBoy> robinhood_: ubuntu installato di fabbrica?
<robinhood_> nel senso che l'ho compdato cosi
<ExPBoy> robinhood_: ma ha mai funzionato?
<robinhood_> si sempre, fino all.altro ieri
<ExPBoy> robinhood_: allora cosa hai installato modificato perchè ora non funzioni?
<robinhood_> Stavi installando un programma da ubuntu center sul bluetooth ma poiche non andava avanti l.ho interrotto, poi ho sentito strani rumori ed ho spento il pc. dopodichhe nonmi fa piu entrare
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> robinhood_: sa di sputtanamento del sistema
<robinhood_> ma cosa puo esere: un virus?
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> hai fatto una operazione tu che ha comportato l'incasinamento
<robinhood_> e come facci a riusarlo?
<ExPBoy> hai dati importanti in quel pc?
<robinhood_> per fortuna la maggior parte salvata su una pen drive
<ExPBoy> allora reinstalla
<ExPBoy> ora devo andare
<robinhood_> ma come .... non ho nessun supporto ed il pc (10 poll) non ha cd rom?
<robinhood_> ok grazie cmq
<MaxFrames> nessuno e' in grado di darmi una mano?
<pier> Salve, ho bisogno di installare tramite script bash, quindi in modalità silente, acroread (da http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu) su lubuntu 12.04. Se eseguo apt-get install -yqq acroread il processo whiptail mostra un messaggio che chiede se si vuole impostare acroread come visualizzatore di default per i pdf. Questo messaggio impedisce all'installazione di completarsi con successo. Avete suggerimenti? Grazie!
<Fra5634634> ciao a tutti
<Fra5634634> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04..dopo la sospensione il pc si blocca
<MaxFrames> ci risiamo... devo smettere di pensare a ubuntu per due giorni, altrimenti scasso tutto
 * MaxFrames si morde lingua e mani
<MaxFrames> nessun sistema di lanciare vnc server in automatico (la documentazione online da' indicazioni sbagliate che non funzionano)... il lock screen non funziona...
<pier> Nessuna indicazione per la mia domanda su acoread? Ho provato a mandare un'email al manutentore del pacchetto, ma l'indirizzo non e' piu' attivo :(
<pier> quit
<katymerlin> non riesco a cancelare  playonelinux mi da errore
<pier> \leave
<katymerlin> mi aiutate grazie
<katymerlin> aiutatemi non ho neanche cd sul portatile per reinstallare ubuntu
<katymerlin> paradisee  non ho ancora risolto
<Paradisee> katymerlin: dall'outuput sembrava di si
<Paradisee> "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462264/
<Paradisee> katymerlin: non ti da piu quell'errore
<Paradisee> cosa c'è che non va?
<katymerlin> mi da adesso errore quando vado a cancellare playon linux
<Paradisee> si ma cosa centra adesso playon con il problema che avevi prima?
<Paradisee> scrivi: "sudo apt-cache search playon | pastebinit"
<Giorgio> come posso installare File Maker Pro 12 su Ubuntu ultima versione ?  PF semplici ..... non sono un informatico...Grazie Giorgio
<Paradisee> Giorgio: devi prima vedere se esiste quel pacchetto per linux
<Paradisee> ti consiglio una ricerca veloce su google
<Giorgio> come detto non capisco niente  pacchetto per linux ???
<Paradisee> Giorgio: http://www.google.it/
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462296/
<Paradisee> katymerlin: "sudo apt-get remove --purge playonlinux"
<Paradisee> katymerlin: non c'è bisogno di fare sempre "sudo apt-get update" ogni 2 secondi
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462315/
<katymerlin> esce l'errore guarda
<Paradisee> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Paradisee> Giorgio: usare File Maker Pro, è un must?
<Paradisee> o puoi permetterti alternative?
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462331/
<Paradisee> katymerlin: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462338/
<Giorgio> si Grazie
<Paradisee> sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Paradisee> katymerlin: hai per caso aggiunto/smanettato con i repository?
<Paradisee> Giorgio: si cosa
<pillo> buongiorno a tutti qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano a risolvere un problema?
<katymerlin> non lo so
<Paradisee> intanto pastami quel comando
<Paradisee> vediamo se hai dei repo settati male
<Paradisee> il tuo problema è qui: /usr/bin/dpkg
<Giorgio> si nel senso che ho tutta l'organizzazione dei contatti, lettere, fatture ecc e tutto è relazionato al contatto da 20 anni uso File Maker pro ...
<Paradisee> Giorgio: che sistema operativo utilizzi
<pillo> allora?
<Giorgio> windows 7
<Paradisee> Giorgio: e perchè sei su #ubuntu-it
<Paradisee> ciao krabador
<Paradisee> pillo: esponi il problema
<pillo> vorrei sapere fondamentalmente due cose 1 come faccio a trovare le code di stampa su lubuntu
<Giorgio> perche volevo metterlo su un computer perché mi sembra bellissimo ma serebbe interessante se posso far girare File maker Pro
<pillo> e due se c'e' la possibilita' d avere la vostra chat sempre a portata di mano sull ascrivania
<Paradisee> Giorgio: non ti sto seguendo, se hai Window questo non è il canale adatto per discuterne
<krabador> Giorgio , se è un software win, puoi solo provare ad installarlo con wine
<krabador> Pillo, per la chat, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Giorgio> Grazie mille a tutti per l'aiuto  devo andare
<krabador> da terminale
<Paradisee> krabador: xchat supporta anche connesson xdcc
<Paradisee> quassel no purtroppo :/
<krabador> pillo, installi questo client irc , e lo mandi quando vuoi anche senza browser
<katymerlin> non ho capito cosa devo fare non sono molto esperta grazie
<krabador> Paradisee, installalo anche tu
<Paradisee> krabador: non mi piace xchat
<krabador> katymerlin, damiá , dipende dalla domanda
<pillo> come faccio a trovare il vostro client
<Paradisee> krabador: "sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit"
<Paradisee> katymerlin: "sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit"
<Paradisee> ^
<krabador> pillo apri il terminale e manda quel comando
<pillo> quello l ho fatto gia e ho scaricato anche la chat
<krabador> paradisee, ho fatto rimettere opportunamente il source list all'utente
<krabador> paradisee,  è un problema di corruzione di indici dpkg
<Paradisee> katymerlin: "locate ubuntu-sso-client | pastebinit"
<krabador> causato dal pacioccamento maldestro di PPA vari nel sistema
<Paradisee> quindi stavi seguendo tu katymerlin?
<krabador> !ripristino | katymerlin
<ubot-it> katymerlin: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462390/
<pillo> come faccio da xchat a raggiungervi?
<krabador> katymerlin , o ancora meglio, salvati i dati importanti , ed installa la 14.04
<katymerlin> si ma non ho lettore cd
<Paradisee> katymerlin: non ce nè bisogno, se riusciamo a trovare il file corrotto riesci a fixare il problema
<katymerlin> spiega che eseguo
<Paradisee> katymerlin: dai questo comando: "locate ubuntu-sso-client | pastebinit" cosi come te l'ho scritto, ovviamente senza apici
<Paradisee> katymerlin: non capisco perchè continui a pastarmi il solito codice
<pillo_> ci sono?
<pillo_> yessss
<pillo_> ciao a tutti
<krabador> katymerlin, ma non hai cancellato allora la sezione playonlinux da /var/lib/dpkg/status
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462403/
<katymerlin> che codice
<pillo_> krabador posso chiederti dove trovo le code di stampa su lubuntu?
<Paradisee> katymerlin: "sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/ubuntu-sso-client.list | pastebinit"
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462418/
<Paradisee> pillo_: "sudo lpstat"
<Paradisee> pillo: "sudo lpq"
<pillo> ok grazie
<pillo> con sudo lpstat non succede nulla
<Paradisee> pillo: errori?
<pillo> ho configurato una stampante wifi e quando ho provato a stampare non stampava
<Paradisee> katymerlin: "sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status | pastebinit"
<pillo> ora mi dice che ho 10 stampe in coda ma se vado su stampanti e' invece vuota
<Paradisee> pillo: odio profondamente le stampanti, non so quanto posso essere di aiuto in questo caso
<pillo> ok ieri l ho fatto con un altra e d e' andato tutto bene ora l ho fatto con quella di casa e sono usciti i problemi
<katymerlin> sto provando a fare gli aggiornamenti che mi richiede ubuntu speriamo vadano a buon fine poi ti dico
<pillo> nn vorrei ci fossero realmente delle code di stampa ma non sappia vederle io
<pillo> ho anche cancellato e rifatto il collegamento
<Paradisee> katymerlin: dist-upgrade?
<Paradisee> pillo: che io conosca, il comando è lpq
<Paradisee> non so se su lubuntu cambia
<Paradisee> pillo: provato ad andare su: http://localhost:631
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462453/
<katymerlin> sono gli aggiornamenti softwer che non riesco a fare
<Paradisee> katymerlin:  che comando hai dato
<katymerlin> lo faccio direttamente dalla cartella aggiornamenti disponibili
<Paradisee> katymerlin: "sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status | pastebinit"
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462485/
<Simodium> Salve
<Paradisee> scusa katymerlin, mi serve nuovamente un "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<Paradisee> altrimenti non riesco a vedere il pacchetto danneggiato
<Roberto> Ciao a tutti
<Guest14229> ok, sono qui per supporto a un'istallazione di ubuntu su chiavetta usb
<Paradisee> Guest14229: distro live o 14.04 LTS'
<Guest14229> come faccio a saperlo ?
<Guest14229> Paradise ?
<Paradisee> ti pongo la stessa domanda
<Paradisee> come faccio a saperlo?
<Guest14229> credo sia 14.o4 lts
<Guest14229> ma non sono sicuro :d
<Paradisee> Guest14229: vuoi installare ubuntu su un computer Desktop? Server? Altro?
<Guest14229> mi piacerebbe fosse installato sulla chiavetta
<Paradisee> dovrebbe esserci un apposita sezione sul sito, dove viene spiegto passo passo
<Guest14229> posso dire che cosa ho fatto ?
<Guest14229> ho scaricato una iso di ubuntu 14.04 e l'ho salvata
<Guest14229> poi ho scaricato un usb installer
<Paradisee> consiglio unetbootin
<Guest14229> lho fatto partire e ho installato ubuntu su una chiavetta che riesce a a far partire il computer con ubuntu
<Guest14229> a questo punto mi viene chiesto se voglio provare o installare. un'altra volta
<Guest14229> a questo punto a me piacerebbe installare, ma sulla chiavetta
<Paradisee> unetbootin ti permette di farlo
<Paradisee> non conosco gli altri programmi
<Paradisee> evidentemente non hai installato ubuntu, ma lo hai solo caricato sulla pennetta come bootable
<Paradisee> brb
<Guest14229> mi parlavi di un apposita sezione sul sito, mi daresti un'indicazione please ?
<Guest14229> si credo sia come dici
<Guest14229> credo che la caratteristica principale della pennetta sia quella di riuscire a caricar4e il pc
<Paradisee> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<Guest14229> e che contiene una versione live di ubuntu
<Paradisee> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<Guest14229> grazie, ora ci vado :D
<Paradisee> il primo link da al caso tuo
<Guest14229> per il momento saluti e grazie
<Guest14229> ancora grazie
<Simodium> io avrei bisogno di disabilitare un driver di rete superfluo, mi ricordo che bisognava metterlo in blacklist ma non ricordo che file devo aprire
<Paradisee> Simodium: "dpkg -l | grep -i nomedriver"
<Paradisee> "sudo apt-get remove --purge nomedriver*"
<Simodium> non sono sicuro sul nome driver
<Simodium> ti dico il nome che mi compare tra le connessioni
<Simodium> Qualcomm Atheros Trust Speedshare Turbo Pro I Adapter
<Paradisee> lspci
<Simodium> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7462576/
<Simodium> dev'essere il penultimo
<Paradisee> trova il nome dei driver e fai come ti ho detto
<Paradisee> cerca su google nello specifico, io devo scappare
<Simodium> ok, grazie
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462611/
<katymerlin> nessuno riesce a capire il mio problema
<Fly80> katymerlin, quale sarebbe il tuo problema? vedo solo che hai fatto l'update
<katymerlin> non mi completa gli aggiornamenti saftwar
<katymerlin> mi da errore pacchetto
<Fly80> cioè?
<Fly80> nel link che hai dato?
<katymerlin> no nel gestore aggiornamenti
<Fly80> katymerlin, allora non capisco cosa c'entri il testo che hai linkato su pastebin
<katymerlin> se gli altri me lo fanno fare dammi una mano grazie
<Simodium> io continuo a non capire come disabilitare questo controller di rete (Qualcomm Atheros...) in modo permanente
<Paradisee> katymerlin: se non scrivi il pacchetto che ti da problemi, dubito che da /var/lib/dpkg/status ne esci
<Paradisee> ti ho gia detto che il problema si trova li, bisogna solo capire cosa c'è che non va
<krabador> Paradisee, gli e' stato gia' indicato ieri, non ha cancellato la parte interessata
<Paradisee> limitati a fare ciò che ti viene chiesto
<Paradisee> altrimenti non possiamo aiutarti
<katymerlin> scusa non sono dura ho fatto quello che dite ma vedo l'errore
<krabador> !ripristino | katymerlin
<ubot-it> katymerlin: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<katymerlin> come faccio non ho il lettore cd
<Paradisee> katymerlin: facendo l'update non ci sono errori
<krabador> katymerlin, con usb
<katymerlin> grazie come posso inserire ubuntu su chiavetta
<krabador> katymerlin, scarichi la iso , apri creatore di dischi d'avvio
<krabador> !usb | katymerlin
<ubot-it> katymerlin: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> katymerlin, ti assicuri, da creatore dischi d'avvio di cancellare la pendrive
<krabador> e poi la fai
<katymerlin> lo ho gia su cd ma per questo compiuter mi serve su chiavetta
<krabador> katymerlin, basta trollare
<krabador> katymerlin, creatore dischi d'avvio serve a fare la pendrive usb
<krabador> scarica la iso, inserisci la pendrive, apri creatore dischi d'avvio , cancella la pendrive con il comando dentro al programma, fa la pendrive con il programma
<krabador> riavvia il pc, e manda in boot la chiavetta
<krabador> se scarichi sempre la 12.04 puoi seguire la procedura di ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | katymerlin
<ubot-it> katymerlin: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> altrimenti puoi scarica la 14.04, salvarti i dati importanti, ed installare direttamente quella
<sasa83_> buongiorno
<sasa83_>  tengo un problema con i plugin
<sasa83_> potreste darmi delucitazioni
<krabador> sasa83_, spiegati, indicando quale ubuntu usi
<katymerlin> ok sul link che mi hai dato non capisco come si fa a rimettere su ubuntu
<sasa83_> 14.04 in pratica java mi risulta  instalatto ma non me lo fa usare
<sasa83_>  sia su firefox che crome
<krabador> katymerlin, con calma, te lo leggi , e vedrai che piano piano tutto sara' chiaro
<katymerlin> se lo scarico direttamente dal sito
<krabador> katymerlin, da dove lo vuoi scaricare, se no?
<sasa83_> da l center icetea risulta instalatto
<katymerlin> mi hai dato un link pensavo fosse all'interno non dare per scontato che sappia tutto
<krabador> sasa83_, dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<krabador> !pastebin | sasa83_
<ubot-it> sasa83_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> katymerlin, hai ragione, spesso credo che l'utente sappia andare nella sezione download del sito ufficiale
<sasa83_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7462713/
<krabador> katymerlin, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<krabador> sasa83_, dpkg -l | grep openjdk
<krabador> stessa cosa
<krabador> katymerlin, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> se hai un netbook, lubuntu e' la versione piu' indicata
<sasa83_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7462729/
<krabador> sasa83_, apri firefox , vai su http://www.ticketone.it/biglietti-ligabue-roma.html?affiliate=ITT&doc=artistPages%2Ftickets&fun=artist&action=tickets&key=987159%243373473&jumpIn=yTix&kuid=461093&from=erdetaila
<krabador> e clicca su "acquista tramite scelta in pianta"
<krabador> manda poi uno screenshot
<krabador> !imagebin | sanova
<ubot-it> sanova: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> !imagebin | sasa83_
<ubot-it> sasa83_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> sanova, scusa.
<sasa83_> come si fa per salvare l'immagine l'ho scordato scusatemi
<krabador> tasto stamp
<Simodium> il link di imagebin avrebbe un malware (così sostiene chrome)
<Simodium> plausibile?
<krabador> mmm, anche firefox
<krabador> maledetti
<krabador> allora qui http://it.tinypic.com/
<sasa83_> segnalato sito malevolo
<sasa83_> mi esce cosi
<Simodium> prova tinypic
<Simodium> io lo uso sempre
<krabador> sasa83_, vai sull'altro sito
<sasa83_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7462783/
<sasa83_> speriamo di aver fatto bene
<krabador> sasa83_, hai fatto "carica ora" ?
<Simodium> non esattamente :) clicca col tasto destro sull'immagine che hai caricato e seleziona "copia url immagine" o qualcosa di simile
<krabador> sasa83_, devi mandare il link risultante dopo aver caricato l'immagine
<krabador> puoi copiarlo anche qui in canale
<krabador> piuttosto che mandare un pastebin con dentro il link
<sasa83_> http://oi62.tinypic.com/vq2lmw.jpg
<krabador> sasa83_, hai cliccato su acquista tramite scelta in pianta?
<sasa83_> no perche
<krabador> <krabador> sasa83_, apri firefox , vai su http://www.ticketone.it/biglietti-ligabue-roma.html?affiliate=ITT&doc=artistPages%2Ftickets&fun=artist&action=tickets&key=987159%243373473&jumpIn=yTix&kuid=461093&from=erdetaila
<krabador> <krabador> e clicca su "acquista tramite scelta in pianta"
<krabador> giusto 10 minuti fa
<krabador> serve lo screenshot di quel punto
<krabador> del sito amen
<katymerlin> cosa cambia da ubuntu a lubuntu
<sasa83_> t.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=33kb38p&s=8#.U3N0q3JY5VY
<krabador> katymerlin, lubuntu e' drasticamente piu' leggero
<krabador> ed ha un ambiente grafico minimale
<sasa83_> http://it.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=33kb38p&s=8#.U3N0q3JY5VY
<krabador> katymerlin, www.lubuntu.net
<krabador> sasa83_, se insisti, non e' che lo vedo prima
<krabador> sasa83_, funziona java
<sasa83_> no avevo copiato bene
<sasa83_> e perche in alcuni siti mi chiede javatm
<krabador> sasa83_, acquista tramite scelta in pianta, fa caricare il java
<krabador> sasa83_, perche' probabilmente hanno qualche specifica particolare
<sasa83_> del tipo centrano ilppa
<katymerlin> lo scarico e installo direttamente dal sito o devo metterlo su pendrive
<sasa83_> l'altra volta mi hai fatto togliere degli spunti e poi funzionava
<Simodium> io continuo a non capire come disabilitare questo controller di rete (Qualcomm Atheros...) in modo permanente, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<sasa83_> http://it.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=157vx0&s=8#.U3N1vXJY5VY
<Simodium> in pratica nella lista delle connessioni compaiono due controller di rete: uno atheros (che voglio disabilitare) un altro ralink (che è quello che uso)
<Simodium> voglio disabilitare quello atheros in modo che non mi compaia più nella lista ad ogni avvio
<sasa83_> nn mi funzionairc
<katymerlin> come faccio a scaricarlo e metterlo su chiavetta
<katymerlin> aiuto
<jester-> Simodium: Se è integrata disabilitala nel bios
<Simodium> credo sia integrata, ma ricordo che la volta scorsa lo misi in blacklist
<jester-> !usb | katymerlin
<ubot-it> katymerlin: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Simodium> forse ho trovato il thread giusto: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3532324
<Simodium> confermate?
<jester-> Simodium: O il modulo in balcklist o la disabiliti
<jester-> Dovrebbe essere ath9k per la atheros
<Simodium> provo prima dal bios (avendo re-installato il sistema, è scomparso dalla blacklist)
<Simodium> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7462885/
<Simodium> forse ath5k?
<Simodium> qualcuno può confermare che devo scrivere "blacklist ath5k" nel blacklist.conf?
<Simodium> hello?
<jester-> sera
<Fly80> ciao
<Simodium> rieccomi, devo disabilitare il controller di rete atheros, mi è stato consigliato di farlo dal bios, ma non so riconoscere la voce da modificare
<Simodium> incollo schermata del bios:
<Simodium> http://oi57.tinypic.com/2s6kjdi.jpg
<Simodium> ovviamente, non sapendo cosa disabilitare, ho lasciato invariato
<Simodium> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7462885/ vorrei disabilitare il primo di questi due elencati
<krabador> Simodium, da bios , integrated lan
<krabador> Simodium, fisso o notebook?
<Simodium> fisso
<krabador> allora, va nella sezione integrated peripherals
<krabador> e li troverai onboard lan, integrated lan
<krabador> voci del genere
<krabador> metti disabled
<Simodium> non ricordo di aver visto quella sezione, può essere che non sia prevista?
<krabador> Simodium, assolutamente no
<krabador> Simodium, sono i notebook che hanno dei bios limitati
<Simodium> ok, allora riavvio e la cerco
<Simodium> onboard o integrated lan
<krabador> si, non ci sono molti altri modi per definirla
<Simodium> non è nella schermata che ho postato, vero?
<krabador> Simodium, puoi darmi il modello della motherboard?
<Simodium> sì, mi ricordi come si fa?
<Normac> Buonasera
<krabador> Simodium, si, è nell schermata che hai postato
<krabador> metti disabled
<Simodium> onboard nvidia lan, disabled
<Simodium> giusto?
<krabador> e si
<Simodium> grazie mille
<krabador> Simodium, vedi se ci sono altre voci
<krabador> quante lan hai integrate?
<krabador> ci sono schede che ne hanno 2
<krabador> Normac, buonasera
<Simodium> non credo ne abbia 2
<Normac> che modello e`?
<Simodium> che io ricordi, solo una
<krabador> Simodium, allora disablen onbord nvidia lan
<krabador> e metti ecp + epp come parallel port mode
<krabador> o bidiretional
<Simodium> curiosità: posso disabilitare anche 1394?
<Normac> quello e` il firmware
<Normac> (se non erro)
<krabador> Normac, no
<krabador> Normac, è la porta firewire
<krabador> Simodium, se non usi la porta firewire, disabilita pure
<Simodium> ok, grazie
<Normac> ecco lapsus froidiano
<Simodium> riavvio e vi faccio sapere
<krabador> Simodium, salva
<Simodium> certo :)
<krabador> fai questi cambiamenti, premi f10
<krabador> salva
<krabador> e riavvia la macchina
<Normac> temevo nessuno mi leggesse sono stato nell'altra stanza e mi diceva you not re authorized (quando scrivevo)
<krabador> Normac, #ubuntu-it-ops, si
<krabador> è il canale degli operatori
<krabador> non si puo' stare li
<krabador> a meno di non segnalare controversie, successe qui dentro
<krabador> questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale
<krabador> Normac, chiedi pure
<Normac> ah beh mi aveva indirizzato li , nella web irc su chat.ubuntu-it
<krabador> Normac, se selezioni il canale operatori si , li in chat.ubuntu-it se selezioni supporto, ti porta qui
<Normac> nulla visitavo , ma credo sia meglio da irc senza web
<krabador> Normac, non è ancora prevista la crocifissione
<Normac> in che senso?
<krabador> Normac, nel senso, che non è successo nulla
<krabador> se sei entrato per sbaglio nel canale operatori
<krabador> Normac, webirc è comodo, in quanto permette di poter entrare qui direttamente dal browser, ma se si vuole usare irc in comodità, serve sempre un client
<krabador> Normac, che ubuntu usi?
<Simodium> modificato, salvato e riavviato. ma continuo a vedere il controller nel menù delle connessioni
<Normac> ah, beh grazie :) stavo cercando di capire come erano strutturati i canali, sono stato nella chat perche` avevo una domanda futile, ma non c'era nessuno attivo
<Normac> una versione vecchiotta @kabrador
<Simodium> vorrei proprio farlo sparire. suppongo che possa solo blacklistarlo, giusto?
<krabador> Simodium, lspci e lsusb, dal terminale
<krabador> Simodium, manda pastebin
<krabador> Simodium, blacklistarlo potevi farlo anche tenendola attiva da bios, in modo da poterla usare con altri sistemi
<Simodium> lspci http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7463540/
<Normac> si concordo e` comoda. quindi dove mi trovo? nella chat assistenza? non vorrei disturbare togliendo a chi ha davvero bisogno
<Simodium> lsusb http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7463544/
<krabador> Normac, nessun disturbo
<krabador> Normac, adesso sei in #ubuntu-it
<Simodium> no, in realtà intendo usare solo la chiavetta usb
<Simodium> cioè il ralink
<krabador> Simodium, ma tu vuoi disabilitare l'atheros wireless....
<Simodium> sì, esattamente
<krabador> Simodium, e la tua scheda madre ha una wireless?
<Normac> uhm l'atheros anche a me diede un po` di problemi quando mi approcciai a linux
<Simodium> non integrata
<Simodium> cioè ha solo l'ethernet
<Simodium> la scheda wi-fi (vecchiotta) è montata, voglio solo escluderla
<Simodium> senza smontarla, ovviamente :)
<krabador> Simodium, montata pci?
<Simodium> sì
<krabador> Simodium, E ALLORA DILLO!!!!!
<krabador> :D
<Simodium> scusa -_-
<krabador> si, puoi solo blacklistarla
<Simodium> ok
<Simodium> ora mi serve solo una conferma
<Simodium> un attimo eh...
<Normac> non puo` semplicemente spegnerla evitanto il caricamento dei driver al boot?
<Simodium> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7463570/ ath5k, giusto?
<Simodium> se posso evitare di blacklistarla (per non doverlo rifare ogni volta che re-installo il s.o.), lo preferirei :)
<Simodium> anche se capita in media una volta l'anno, quindi non è un grosso problema
<krabador> Normac, è pci, nel fisso, non puoi spegnerla
<krabador> Simodium, ath5k
<Simodium> perfetto
<Simodium> grazie ancora
<Simodium> comunque credo che prima o poi la smonterò direttamente
<Normac> credo sia la soluzione piu` diretta smontarla
<Simodium> per ora la tengo montata perché non si sa mai, magari mi si guasta la chiavetta e ho subito l'alternativa pronta per l'uso
<krabador> Simodium, comunque le atheros vanno molto bene
<krabador> sono tra le piu' linux friendry
<Simodium> sì, non mi lamento, è solo che l'altra va meglio :D
<Simodium> e questa, come spiegavo prima, è vecchiarella
<krabador> bene
<krabador> ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Normac> si beh io ho una atheros ar5001 e mai dato problemi
<krabador> Normac, che ubuntu stai usando?
<Normac> mi chiedevo se qualcuno aveva sperimentato di fare una rivisita del vecchio DE gnome , vorrei installare una nuova versione ma riportando la vecchia grafica
<Normac> xD se te lo dico ti metti a ridere krabador
<Normac> uso natty
<Normac> (non piu` supportata)
<Normac> ma con le nuove versioni il mio hardware non macina bene
<Normac> mi aveva dato un po` di problemi il largo consumo di ram e il processore amd che tende a surriscaldarsi
<Normac> kabrador?
<Normac> index INFO
<Simodium> blacklist ha funzionato alla grande
<Simodium> ora invece vorrei sistemare un problema con burg
<krabador> Simodium, hai poi altre cose in calendario?
<Simodium> forse sì, ma non prioritarie
<Simodium> nemmeno burg lo è, in effetti
<Simodium> il fatto è che sui forum (italiano o stranieri) non trovo risposta
<Simodium> chiaramente, se qualcun altro ha più bisogno, mi faccio da parte
<Normac> scusami la domanda ma burg puo` anche virtualizzare un disco?
<krabador> Simodium, spiega il problema
<Simodium> in pratica ho installato super-boot-manager con incluso burg manager
<Simodium> cambio tema, applico modifiche, ma quando vado per emulare mi esce sempre questa schermata:
<Simodium> http://oi59.tinypic.com/o9p8pi.jpg
<Simodium> che ovviamente non coincide col tema che ho scelto io
<Simodium> dici che potrei risolvere disinstallando e re-installando?
<krabador> Simodium, continuando a riavviare fa sempre nello stesso modo
<krabador> ?
<Simodium> sì
<pillo> buonasera a tutti
<Simodium> buonasera
<Normac> buonasera
<krabador> Simodium, giusto per sapere, ma non puoi accontentarti di grub ?
<pillo> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<pillo> ?
<pillo> ho un problema con una stampante online
<pillo> qualcuno ne capisce?
<Freeman84> Sera a tutti ho un problema con la risoluzione
<Normac> la stampante e` in locale ?
<pillo> boh penso di si
<pillo> nn so cosa significhi
<Normac> se risiede nello stessa rete da dove ti colleghi
<Freeman84> C'e nessuno che puo aiutarmi
<jester-> Freeman84: descrivi il problema
<pillo> si scusami
<Normac> @freeman non sono un asso ma posso provarci
<Freeman84> Allora ho installato ubuntu 12.04 lts sul pc di un amico usando il mio monitor una volta che ho usato il suo ho problemi con la risoluzione
<Normac> pillo allora puoi andare in impostazioni
<Normac> Sistema > Amministrazione > Stampa
<Normac> una volta che sei in stampa dovrebbe esserci la voce : Stampanti locali
<Normac> la stampante deve esssere collegata alla rete per poterla visualizzare
<Normac> Clicchi sopra Stampanti Locali e Ubuntu inizia la ricerca di seguito ti proporra un elenco di stampanti
<Normac> e selezioni la tua... fammi sapere
<pillo> io utilizzo lubuntu e non ho sistema amministratore
<krabador> pillo, strumenti di sistema ----- stampanti?
<Normac> allora devi andare in start > strumenti di amministrazione
<krabador> che dice di bello ?
<pillo> trovata la mia ma nei file di coda ne ce ne e' neanche uno
<pillo> mentre invece se provo a stampare un file mi dice lavoro messo in coda stampa 20
<krabador> pillo, e non lo evade?
<krabador> pillo, prova ad eliminarlo
<krabador> e a mandare un'altra stampa
<pillo> no nn lo vede e peggio nn me lo elimina xke nn so' dove e'
<krabador> pillo, sicuro che la stampante non sia bloccata?
<pillo> quelli che riuscivo a visualizzare li ho gia' eliminati tutti
<pillo> si xke dal cell mi stampa le cose
<pillo> se vado su proprieta' della stampante in stato mi dice inattiva
<Normac> hai provato a cancellare la coda  e riprovare?
<pillo> si Normac
<Normac> ah ecco non mi scrollava non avevo letto gli altri messatti
<Normac> che stampante e`?
<pillo> samsung
<Normac> conosci il modello?
<pillo> si aspetta eh
<Freeman84> Con la stampante ho problemi anchio pero prima devo risolvere con lo schermo
<pillo> ML-2165W
<Normac> Nell'elenco delle stampanti era presente ?
<Freeman84> Allora ragazzi nessuno
<Normac> pillo prova a riavviare la stampante e rieseguire la procedura. il codice di stampa 20 corrisponde ad un blocco sulla coda di stampa
<Normac> Freeman che problema hai ?
<Freeman84> Problemi con lo schermo
<Normac> Un po` piu` specifico? Problemi di risoluzione?
<pillo> allora ho cancellato la stampante e rifatto il collegamento ma se effettuo una stampa di prova mi dice aggiunta come lavoro n 21
<Freeman84> In parole povere ho solo 1/4 di schermo provo con un altro monitor e tutto funziona
<pillo> x connettermi alla stampante io devo selezionarla nell elenco delle reti wifi poi vado sul file da stampare seleziono stampa mi chiede la stampante la riconosce e poi mi dice quella cosa
<pillo> cxome posso fare?
<Normac> @pillo ma nell'elenco delle stampanti ti dava la corretta sigla, cioe Samung > ML-2145W?
<Normac> @Freeman hai provato a vedere nelle impostazioni di ubuntu sotto la voce : Monitor ?
<pillo> eccomi tornato ora nn mi fa aggiungere neanche piu' una stampante
<Freeman84> Si e con il mio riesco a regolare la risoluzione con l'altro la regolo ma nn cambia niente
<Normac> kabrador ci sei?
<pillo> kabrador aiuto pls
<Normac> @freeman : ah ecco hai provato a collegare un secondo monitor via vga?
<Normac> pillo allora la procedura in via generale e` quella descritta qui : http://passionexubuntu.altervista.org/index.php/articoli-pubblicati/87-stampante-in-rete-locale-con-ubuntu-1010.html
<pillo> normac tu?
<Freeman84> Si e tutto funziona ( preciso che il pc dekstop e nn notebook )
<pillo> ok grazie
<Normac> e vale anche per lubuntu
<Normac> rieseguila e fammi sapere, pero` prima prova a staccare la stampante e riaccenderla
<Normac> @freeman tutto funziona tranne la risoluzione, che se ho ben capito e` a 1/4 monitor collegato
<Normac> correggimi se sbaglio
<Normac> adesso la domanda e` hai installato driver propietari o hai quelli di default?
<pillo> allora normac la connessione alla stampante l ho fatta ma come posso cancellare da riga di comando tutte le code di stampa????
<Normac> @pillo allora io ti conisglio di cancellarle normalmente cioe` : in Stampa > Stampante> Visualizza Coda di stampa e selezioni la coda che ti interessa
<pillo> gia' fatto e' vuota quella pagina ma e' come se fossero in remoto
<Normac> pero` se vuoi da riga di comando devi dare da terminale : lpstat -v (per vedere le stampanti collegate)
<Normac> con il comando : lpq (visualizzi l'elenco degli accodati)
<Normac> e poi per cancellare una coda specifica dai il comando : lprm -P (e qui scrivi la stampa che vuoi cancellare dalla coda con il suo identificatico, precendentemente visualizzato)
<Normac> ovviamente senza parentesi
<pillo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7463983/
<pillo> mi dice qst
<Normac> il comando esempio sarebbe : lprm -P ML-2165@/Identificativo
<Normac> allora per visualizzarlo CUPS, prova a dare un : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cups
<Normac> che ti dice?
<pillo> asp
<pillo> dice http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7464013/
<Normac> ok hai un po` il repository sporco nulla di grave
<pillo> quindi?
<Normac> dai un : sudo leaftpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<pillo> command not faund
<Normac> sudo leafpad  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Normac> scusami non ho lubuntu errore di trascrizione
<Normac> trova deb it.archive.ubuntu.com
<Normac> e sostituisci con deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Normac> salva e riprova con un : sudo apt-get update
<Normac> oppure fai un apt-get install cups
<Normac> semplicemente dovrebbe installartelo , pero` io non sono pratico di lubuntu quindi aspetterei qualcuno che ha installato lubuntu
<Normac> anche perche` mi sembra strano hai Lubuntu 14.04 ?
<Normac> @pillo dovrebbero esserci dei duplicati nella sources list, se mi dai posti un : cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Normac> ti posso dare un indicazione su come ripulirlo
<Freeman84> Sono tornato con lo stesso problema allora ho installato ubuntu 12.04 su un pc dekstop con un monitor e tutto funziona alla grande quando installo il monitor del mio amico lo schermo si vede per 1/4 qualche soluzione
<akis24> sera
<Normac> buonasera
<Freeman84> Ragazzi buona sera c'e qualcuno che mi puo aiutare
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Freeman84> Sono tornato con lo stesso problema allora ho installato ubuntu 12.04 su un pc dekstop con un monitor e tutto funziona alla grande quando installo il monitor del mio amico lo schermo si vede per 1/4 qualche soluzione
<akis24> Freeman84: prova a cambiare risoluzione
<akis24> Freeman84: magari se ci fai vedere una foto . si capisce meglio
<Freeman84> Come faccio a farvi vedere le foto
<Normac> freeman84 ti avevo domandato se installto driver propietari oppure quelli di defualt
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Normac> ciao akis24 ancora non ho visto tutti i canali mi sapresti consigliare su dove e` possibile (dei tanti canali) trovare indicazioni sui vari DE (mi sembra piu` una discussione da bar)
<Normac> e non vorrei togliere a nessuno
<akis24> Normac: non saprei dirti
<Freeman84> http://imagebin.org/310849
<Normac> la questione per renderti l'idea e` che avendo personalizzato la mia ubuntu, e con le nuove versione cambia tutto, se qualcuno aveva tentato o ci sono linee guida su come portarsi la grafica
<Freeman84> Questo e con lo schermo del mio amico
<akis24> !chat | Normac
<ubot-it> Normac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Freeman84> http://imagebin.org/310850
<Freeman84> Questo e con il mio schermo
<akis24> Normac:  magari in chat qualcuno se vuole o sa ti risponde
<Normac> grazie mille essendo nuovo ancora non mi sapevo muovere
<Freeman84> Ho postato le immagini
<akis24> Freeman84: a dire il vero mi sembra di vedere tutto o quasi provato a cambiare risoluzione ?
<Freeman84> Si provato ma nn cambia
<akis24> Freeman84: hai una modalita' " auto " sul monitor ? se si prova a usarla
<LoZioNe> ciao a tutti,stavo notando un "processo anomalo" nel pc: è possibile che ogni volta che si avvia il salvaschermo e si ritorna all'uso del pc,il processo del salvaschermo.kss continui a girare?Oltretutto il processo non viene killato ad ogni riavvio,ma si apre un'altro processo
<Freeman84> Provato ma lo schermo traballa per un po poi torna come prima
<Freeman84> http://imagebin.org/310853
<Freeman84> Se apro un programma si vede cosi
<akis24> Freeman84: prova a riavviare con quel monitor vedi se cambia qualcosa
<akis24> Freeman84: che risoluzione hai adesso ?
<Freeman84> E 3 giorni che riavvio ma la cosa nn cambia pero appena cambio monitor e riavvio si vede che e una bellezza
<Freeman84> 1024x768
<akis24> Freeman84: ovviamente deve essere cosi viene adattata la risoluzione al monitor
<akis24> Freeman84: che lo cambi di continuo il monitor ?
<akis24> Freeman84: normale che sia cosi non hai nessun problema
<Freeman84> No e che stasera gli ho portato il mio per fargli usare il pc
<akis24> Freeman84: il sistema all'avvio identifica il monitor è adatta la risoluzione su quello in uso .. se tutto funziona regolare
<Freeman84> E io mi sono portato a casa il suo che con windows funziona bene
<Freeman84> Ho letto in giro di modificare il file xorg
<Normac> beh se non usa driver propietari , dovrebbe andare bene la configurazione di default
<Normac> tipo Nvidia richiede una configurazione se da default si hanno problemi
<Freeman84> Ho installato i 304 di nvidia
<Freeman84> Penso che siano driver proprietari
<Freeman84> Visto che devo uscire domani il mio amico mi porta il pc cosi c'e lo qua se qualcuno vuole unirsi ha me tramite teamviewer per venirne a capo gli ne saro grato
<Freeman84> Nn c'e piu nessuno
<akis24> Freeman84: hai provato a cambiare risoluzione dal control center di nvidia ? sembra bassa come risoluzione
<Freeman84> Ho provato ma con quel monitor e la massima
<Freeman84> Ragazzi io esco se domani sera volete io sono qui e con teamviewer se volete potete darmi una mano
<Freeman84> Un saluto a tutti e grazie per avermi ascoltato
<akis24> Freeman84: da terminale  sudo hwinfo --framebuffer  e metti su pastebin vediamo
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Normac> ciao scusami ma ero impegnato
<Normac> !akis24 meglio dell'uibot originale, la prima tecnologia umanoide
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Normac> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Normac> akis24 forse ho trovato qualcosa... mi parlano in inglese ma vabbene
<Normac> grazie
<Normac> in pratica volevo portarmi la mia personalizzazione http://imageshack.com/a/img845/8215/sx25.png
<Normac> nel nuovo ubuntu
<akis24> Normac: ti ripeto questo è il canale di supporto per il resto si chiacchiera in chat ...
<Normac> infatti avevo aperto quell'altra finestra da sbadato... sorry my culpa ho sbagliato a cliccare
<Zetinalove> ciao! qualcuno di voi mi può dare una mano?ho una stampante wifi e due computer, un pc fisso con installato windows 7 e il portatile che sto usando con kubuntu .IN entrambi vedo la stampante wifi correttamente ma con Kubuntu quando lancio una stampa non succede nulla,nessun errore , nessuna coda di stampa. Con windows funziona tutto correttamente, sapete come posso risolvere? Grazie
<akis24> !stampanti
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<Zetinalove> Grazie, adesso vado a leggere.
<pillo> normac ci sei ancora?
<pillo> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<pillo> sera qlc puo' aiutarmi?
<akis24> !aiuto | pillo
<ubot-it> pillo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pillo> ho problemi con la stampante si lubuntu mi riconosce la stampante ma non mi fa' stampare
<pillo> ogni volta che provo mi dice accodato come lavoro 21 o 22 o 23
<pillo> e se vado su code di stampa x eliminarle l' elenco e' vuoto
<Paradisee> pillo: hai fatto come ti ho detto?
<akis24> pillo: prova a stampare una pagina di prova della stampante ..  che modello si tratta ?
<Paradisee> <Paradisee> pillo: provato ad andare su: http://localhost:631
<pillo> si tratta di samsung ml-2165
<pillo> e si ho provato a fare come mi hai detto ma nn e' successo niente
<Paradisee> infatti non doveva succedere nulla, dovevi solo pastare l'output, per farci capire il problema
<pillo> ok dimmi una volta su local host cosa devo copiarti
<Paradisee> riesci a vedere la coda di stampa?
<Normac> ti visualizza la pagina di CUPS?
<Paradisee> è un armadillo o un pavone?
<Paradisee> un pavone o un armadillo?
<pillo> no nn me la visualizza
<Paradisee> non ti apre la pagina, o cosa
<Normac> allora come ti avevo detto dovevi installare cups
<Normac> pero` avevo dei duplicati nella sources list
<pillo> nn mi apre la pagina se vado su stampe mi dice errore di visualizzazione
<Normac> *avevi
<pillo> ma nn esiste una sorta di vpn x entrare voi nel mio pc?
<pillo> io sono ignorantissimo in materia
<Paradisee> la stampante come è collegata al pc?
<Normac> no, sarebbe inutile ai tuoi fini. Se no non capiresti cosa fai
<Normac> In pratica la sua stampante e` collegata via wireless
<pillo> no e' collegata solo online
<Paradisee> e allora è un problema di ip
<Normac> gli server per forza di cose cups attivo per controllare la coda di stampa
<Paradisee> pillo: rimuovi la stampante, e reinstallala
<pillo> xke mi collega la stampante me la riconosce mi fa' fare la selezione della stampa ma al dunque nn va
<pillo> ok
<Paradisee> utilizzi  la procedura di discovery?
<pillo> ovvero?
<Paradisee> non puoi fare degli screenshot durante l'installazione?
<pillo> si se volete
<Paradisee> in modo che passo passo, possiamo aiutarti a configurarla
<pillo> come faccio con stamp?
<Paradisee> si
<Paradisee> prova a fare una cosa prima
<pillo> cosa?
<pillo> xkmpantie se vado su stampanti e aggiungi sta
<Paradisee> conosci l'ip della stampante?
<pillo> nn mi trova la stampante se nn mi disconnetto dalla rete e mi connetto a quella della stampante
<pillo> 192.168.0.10
<Normac> allora io avevo consigliato di seguire questa guida che in linea di massima e` la stessa su tutte le dristro : http://passionexubuntu.altervista.org/index.php/articoli-pubblicati/87-stampante-in-rete-locale-con-ubuntu-1010.html
<pillo> 192.168.1.10
<Normac> ma se ci posti le immagini ti possiamo dare maggior supporto
<pillo> l ho seguita
<pillo> infatti
<Paradisee> dai un "ping 192.168.1.10"
<pillo> nn mi fa' lo stamp
<pillo> -.-"
<Normac> fai fn+stamp
<Paradisee> "socket://192.168.1.10:9100"
<pillo> niente
<Paradisee> devi inserire questo url
<pillo> dove lo inserisco?
<Normac> nel broswer
<pillo> indirizzo nn interbile dicepreta
<pillo> indirizzo nn interpretabile dice
<Paradisee> durante l'installazione devi inserirlo
<Paradisee> non conoscendo la stampante e odiando profondamente le stampanti, non so dirti altro
<Paradisee> solo con screenshot posso aiutarti
<pillo> nn me lo fa' fare lo stamp cmq
<pillo> nn preoccupatevi ora vado a letto semmai riproviamo domani con piu' calma
<Normac> hai provato con fn+stamp ?
<pillo> grazie mille cmq
<pillo> si anche con fn+stamp
<Paradisee> devi configurarlo
<Normac> fai un ultima prova dai da terminale : sudo service cups status
<pillo> Buonanotte domani facciamo tutto
<pillo> ok
<Paradisee> alt+stamp
<pillo> nada
<akis24> pillo: spero tu abbia installato i driver almeno     http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/ML-2165/SEE-downloads
<Paradisee> altrimenti prova da terminale: "gnome-screenshot"
<Paradisee> altrimenti prova da terminale: "gnome-screenshot --window"
<Normac> ha lubuntu
<Paradisee> akis24: solitamente ubuntu rileva quel tipo di stampante
<akis24> Paradisee: evitiamo polemiche sterili in supporto
<Paradisee> akis24: definisci "polemiche sterili"
<akis24> Paradisee: ripeto ci sono i driver del produttore per linux ..
<Paradisee> e quale sarebbe la polemica sterile, da te coniata
<Paradisee> l'utente ha apertamente detto di aver installato la stampante, senza difficoltà
<akis24> Paradisee: che forse leggere fa bene a tutti  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4360314
<JACK3viso> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<Normac> Buonasera Jack3viso
<Paradisee> nel mio caso direi sarebbe piu corretto, se avesse seguito l'utente da prima, invece di incanalarsi in una discussione a lui sconosciuta
<Normac> credo sia andavo via
<Paradisee> ci credo
<Normac> c'e` la vaga possibilita`  che io possa installare gnome 2 su una nuova distro ubuntu? o davvero non e` previsto alcun porting?
<Normac> per dare una idea questa grafica : http://imageshack.com/a/img845/8215/sx25.png
<Normac> paradise ho un problema nell'emulazione android. Ho usato genymotion, ma quando provo ad installarlo mi dice che mancano le GLibc_2.14 . come potrei farla funzionare lo stesso avendo una vecchia versione non piu` supportata? (natty)
<mynameis> ciao a tutti
<Normac> buonasera mynameis
<mynameis> avrei bisogno di aiuto nel risolvere un problema con opera in xubuntu x64
<mynameis> buona sera Normac
<mynameis> io credo che il problema sia nel java plugin, ma non so da dove iniziare per risolverlo
<mynameis> ho letto già le guide su sito ufficiale di opera ed in quello di ubuntu, ma non ho avuto buoni risultati
<mynameis> nessuno può aiutarmi ?
<Normac> mynameis esponi il problema se qualcuno sa` come aiutarti, ti rispondera` di certo
<Normac> !aiuto | mynameis
<ubot-it> mynameis: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mynameis> in pratica il browser di opera è lento nell'elaborare i contenuti delle pagine che richiedono il plugin di java. Ho provato a disabilitarli e funziona molto velocemente
<Paradisee> mynameis: e dov'è il problema?
<mynameis> il problema è che senza plugin abilitati non posso aprire talune pagine, mentre abilitandoli ..esempio facebook... impiega molto tempo anche solamente facendo lo scroll della pagina
<Paradisee> e tu non aprire quelle pagine :)
<Paradisee> provato con altri browser?
<Paradisee> chromium ad esempio
<jester-> mynameis: opera non è browser da repo ubuntu
<Paradisee> il problema sta nella gestione dei pacchetti di java nel browser, quindi nel codice sorgente
<jester-> quindi poco integrato, usare firefox o cromo?
<Paradisee> unico consiglio che posso suggerirti è di provare qualche altro browser
<Paradisee> dipende anche molto dalle caratteristiche del tuo pc
<mynameis> sì certo... ho firefox ed è molto rapido, chrome idem... preferivo opera...
<Paradisee> hai delle motivazioni valide per il quale preferisci opera agli altri?
<Paradisee> se si tratta solo dell'aspetto grafico, puoi benissimo cambiarlo
<Normac> !opera | mynameis
<ubot-it> mynameis: opera is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Opera
<Paradisee> il link qui sopra ^ ti aiuta a configurarlo a dovere
<Paradisee> nel caso riscontrassi problemi, non esitare a chiedere, altrimenti ripeto, ci sono altri browser altrettanto validi
<Paradisee> torno al mio lavoro o/
<Normac> comunque se ti va` lento solo quando apri pagine come facebook e gli altri browser ti vanno bene potrebbe essere un problema del browser / flash-plugin
<mynameis> sì per carità, preferisco opera perchè tra gli altri mi trovavo meglio in windows
<Paradisee> mynameis: con rispetto parlando, crome ha un suo perchp
<Normac> ma anche firefox che e` benissimamente integrato in ubuntu
<mynameis> mi sà che per ambiente Linux è meglio adattarsi ad altro browser
<mynameis> e come posso fare ad escludere che sia un problema di flash plugin? nella guida ufficiale di opera consigliano di copiare il file .so nella cartella plugins di opera /usr/lib/opera/plugins ma non dà nessun miglioramento
<mynameis> ho provato tra le altre cose a dare prefernza al plugin icedtea-7... installato java8.. ma comunque nulla di buono
<Normac> !chat | mynameis
<ubot-it> mynameis: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mynameis> ok =) grazie mille
<Normac> allora se vuoi vedere se e` solo flashplugin puoi semplicemente
<Normac> aprire facebook poi apri un terminale e digiti htop
<Normac> e vedi quale processo riguarda il flashplugin  lo killi e provi a vedere se va` piu` veloce
<Normac> rimuovi il flashplugin semplicemente e vedi se era lui o meno
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-15
<Normac> !helo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'helo'
<akis24> giorno
<Guest52288> download ubuntu 12.04 oppure versione della comunità  ?
<Guest52288> saluti a tutti
<Guest52288> salve a tutti
<akis24> Guest52288:  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/news/2013/08/25/ubuntu-12043-versione-italiana
<Guest52288> grazie, il problema era proprio la lingua :D
<Guest52288> allora 12.04.4 oppure versione della comunità ?
<akis24> Guest52288: se imposti la lingua italiana all'avvio verra' ugualmente impostata e nel caso se installata completato il supporto alla lingua italiana  su qualunque versione
<Guest52288> ho provato a installare su chiavetta con universal esb installer, ma mi viene sempre in inglese anche dopo aver cercato di settare la lingua in una fase di post installazione
<Guest52288> usb installer
<Guest52288> universal usb installer è un programma che rende avviabile la chiavetta
<akis24> Guest52288: all'avvio della usb o cd che sia premi il tasto spazio avrai visibili le opzioni per impostare la lingua italiana  all'avvio
<Guest52288> ma probabilmente serve una versione in italiano dell'ISO
<Guest52288> ora riprovo a far partire l'istallazione esistente da chiavetta, ma mi sembra che il tempo per premere un tasto non ci sia
<akis24> Guest52288: si che c'è basta quando appare la schermata di avvio .. prova
<Guest52288> riprovo, grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ptux> salve a tutti.
<ptux> dovrei configurare fstab per il montaggio al boot di un device esterno. ho inserito questa riga:
<ptux>  /dev/sdc1 	/media/oc	ext4	defaults,utf8,umask=022,uid=33,gid=33,auto,rw,nouser 0
<ptux> ma all'avvio non me la monta ugualmente. potete darmi qualche indicazione?
<ptux> * /dev/sdc1 	/media/oc	ext4	defaults,utf8,umask=022,uid=33,gid=33,auto,rw,nouser 0  0
<fra_dolcino> ciao, da quando ho resettato il router, non mi è più possibile vedere ip della stampante di rete (canon3550) e non stampa più in modalità wireless
<fra_dolcino> ho provato a cercare ip con angryscanner ma non viene rilevata
<fra_dolcino> il vecchio ip era 192.168.1.9
<jester-> fra_dolcino: fai un reset del router, è noto che la prima congigurazione di tutte le stampanti wifi si fa in windows col driver alleato
<ptux> /dev/sdc1 	/media/oc	ext4	defaults,utf8,umask=022,uid=33,gid=33,auto,rw,nouser 0  0
<ptux> ho inserito questo in /etc/fstab per montare al boot un device esterno, ma il mount non avviene. dove sbaglio?
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ho scaricato i driver dal sito ufficiale della canon
<jester-> fra_dolcino: eh ma la conf si fa in winzoz
<fra_dolcino> funzionava tutto, la stampa in rete, scanner ecc. poi da quando ho resettato il router non la vede più
<jester-> fra_dolcino: ce l'hai ancora winz?
<fra_dolcino> jester-, no
<jester-> eh
<jester-> nemmeno in virtuale?
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ho un xp in virtuale
<jester-> falla da li la conf
<fra_dolcino> jester-, cioè scarico driver per winz e faccio come per installare la stampante da nuovo?
<jester-> fra_dolcino: devi installare il programma per la gestione stampante
<jester-> in winz dai una controllata alla configurazione wifi della stampante
<ptux> cercando in rete sono arrivato alla conclusione che il fs ext4 non permette di essere montato per uno specifico utente.
<ptux> vi risulta?
<ptux> Nel caso quale fs permette di essere montato con opzione uid e gid?
<Giane> ptux, non ne sono convinto
<Giane> ptux, credo che il discorso più che altro sia un discorso di permessi in scrittura e lettura
<ptux> Giane, il problema è che non mi monta il device se metto le opzioni uid=33 e gid=33
<ptux> quindi è prima della questione dei permessi.
<ptux> cercando in rete ho trovato questo: http://superuser.com/questions/320415/linux-mount-device-with-specific-user-rights
<Giane> mi ricordo che io ne montavo uno e ci avevo messo un po a settare i permessi solo che ora non ce l'ho sotto mano peche lo facevo sul raspberry
<ptux> beh, se ti capita a me farebbe comodo sapere come avevi settato :)
<ptux> ma il fs era ext4 o altro?
<ptux> perché ntfs non dovrebbe dare problemi, ma non ho provato.
<Giane> se non ricordo male era un ext4 formattato apposta ma ora che me lo dici forse era un ext3 non ricordo è passato un po di tempo
<naxil_> qualche filesystem puo' dare problemi per via dei permessi
<ptux> naxil_, benvenuto. in realtà il problema era montare un fs per specifico utente. pare che ext4 non lo permetta...
<naxil_> ma la cosa mi sembra strana
<naxil_> secondo me ci sono molte vie per permettere questa azione
<ptux> naxil_: http://superuser.com/questions/320415/linux-mount-device-with-specific-user-rights
<Giane> http://superuser.com/questions/174776/modify-fstab-entry-so-all-users-can-read-and-write-to-an-ext4-volume a me sembrava una cosa del genere sai ptux
<naxil_> Giane, ma non fai prima a mettere na password per il montaggio?
<Giane> non so chiedi a ptux a me bastava che lo montasse :)
<ptux> purtroppo non basta montare il device. devo renderlo accessibile ad alcuni servizi legati ad un particolare utente, di qui la necessità di montarlo per uid e gid
<naxil_> ecco appunto la password.. se la risolve si monta altrimenti no..
<ptux> cioé?
<massy83> salve
<massy83> chi mi da una mano?
<xubuntu538> buongiorno a tutti! ho un problema.. quando utilizzo qualunque browser internet ad intervalli regolari mi esce la richiesta di uscita ( log off ).. come mai? grazie per l'aiuto
<davide> scheda wifi non funziona con ubuntu 14.04,
<davide> sull mio pc oltra a unbuntu o anche wimdows xp e il wifi funzia. con 14.04 no
<davide> mancano i driver chiedo
<krabador> davide, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide> ok grazie lo faccio a casa sul mio pc
<davide> domani faccio saper
<Alessio78> ciao a tutti, ho acquistato una chiavetta wifi della asus perchè una della eminent non funzionava, vi chiedo aiuto per installare i driver da cd visto che inserendola non la vede, ho una cartella linux....cosa devo cercare? grazie
<Alessio78> jester- sono ancora io che rompo :P
<jester-> Alessio78: le vai a cercare le incompatibili nè
<jester-> al di la delle netgear e linksys è una lotteria
<jester-> Alessio78: fa vedere lsusb
<jester-> !paste | Alessio78
<ubot-it> Alessio78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alessio78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468214/
<Alessio78> jester- ti giuro che un sacco di persone dicevano su amazon che andava senza installare nulla e c'è anche scritto grandissimo che è compatibile con linux :-(
<jester-> Alessio78: installa linux-firmware-nonfree e riavvia
<Alessio78> jester dove lo trovo?
<jester-> Alessio78: 14.10?
<jester-> realttek dovrebbe andare
<Alessio78> jester- ultima versione di lubuntu
<jester-> Alessio78: installa il pacchetto, non è che pc vecchio e non usb2?
<Alessio78> jester- per l'usb può darsi......
<jester-> Alessio78: da lusb pare che ne hai 2 e 2 a usb1
<jester-> a indivinare le 2
<Alessio78> jester- , ora stò scaricando il pacchetto che mi hai indicato poi vediamo
<Alessio78> come sempre il tuo aiuto è preziosissimo
<jester-> Alessio78: hai messo a posto l'applett di rete?
<Alessio78> jester- non credo :-/
<jester-> Alessio78: hai l'icona di rete nella barra?
<Alessio78> no
<jester-> Alessio78: nel terminale nm-applett
<jester-> e compare poi krabador ti dice come renderla fissa
<krabador> Alessio78, molto semplice
<Alessio78> jester- è possibile che devo scrivere con una t sola alla fine?
<jester-> Alessio78: nel terminale nm-applet
<krabador> Alessio78, menu ----- preferenze ----- applicazioni predefinite per lxsession ------- autostart
<krabador> manual autostarted application , scrivi nm-applet
<krabador> e clicchi su aggiungi
<krabador> Alessio78, all right?
<Alessio78> jester- e krabador ........fatto ;-)
<jester-> Alessio78: è comparsa l'icona?
<Alessio78> si.....
<jester-> Alessio78: c'è la wifi?
<Alessio78> ce ne sono due, una del centrino e una dell'asus ma sono semitrasparenti.....non selezionabili
<jester-> Alessio78: non vede la wifi di casa o fficio?
<Alessio78> mi scrive wifi disattivata da interruttore hardware sotto al nome
<jester-> Alessio78: dovresti disattivare l'integrata
<jester-> Alessio78: attivala
<jester-> ma 2 fanno casino
<Alessio78> come faccio?
<jester-> Alessio78 lspci | grep network
<Alessio78> jester- ora è sparita l'icona rete
<jester-> Alessio78: comincia a riavviare e al boot vai nel bios in periferiche integrate e disattivi la wifi
<Alessio78> ok....ci provo....semmai ci risentiamo
<Alessio78> grazie a tutti
<jester-> se no bisogna mettere il modulo in blacklist
<Alessio78> proseguo con il riavvio......ciao
<fabio__> sera
<Fly80> sera
<flow874> ciao
<flow874> avrei bisogno dei driver per una scheda wireless di un asus vivo pc
<flow874> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<fabio__> sto riprovando a far andare la stampante scanner hp su il nuovo 14.04, sul 12.04 andava perfetta, ma non riesco
<fabio__> non va lo scanner..
<jester-> fabio__: installa hplip-gui e usalo per installare la stampante
<jester-> rimuovil aprima
<flow874> <jester> riesci ad aiutare anche me?
<jester-> flow874: apri un terminale
<fabio__> fatto non va jester-
<jester-> flow874: lspci | grep network
<jester-> fabio__: l'hai installata con la gui?
<fabio__> no
<fabio__> ho installato pacchetto del center
<jester-> fabio__: cosa ho scritto sopra
<jester-> se lo hai installato e non lo usi è inutile
<jester-> rimuovi l'installata e fai con la gui
<fabio__> non trovo pacchetto con gui nel center
<jester-> <fabio__> ho installato pacchetto del center
<jester-> prendi in giro o cosa
<jester-> fabio__: sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<flow874> <jester> dove ti posto i risultati?
<fabio__> allora è quello che ho installato il tool jester-
<jester-> !paste | flow874
<ubot-it> flow874: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<flow874> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04) 00:1a.0 USB con
<jester-> flow874: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> e usa il paste
<flow874> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<jester-> flow874: tipo di ubuntu?
<flow874> upgrade 14.04
<flow874> il precedente 13.04
<jester-> flow874: eh ma ubuntu lubuntu sticasa altro
<jester-> flow874: diretto da 13.04 a 14.04? non è possibile
<flow874> ho installato 13.04 dopo qualche settimana un finestra degli aggiornamenti mi diceva che se volevo potevo fare l'upgrae. magari mi sbaglio
<flow874> se non è possibile allora avrò sicuramente 13.04
<jester-> flow874: lsb_release -r
<flow874> lsb_release -r
<flow874> os
<flow874> ops
<flow874> cips@cips-VM40B:~$ lsb_release -r Release:	14.04
<jester-> allora avevi la 13.10
<flow874> pare di si
<fabio__> tutto in english jester-  :-(
<jester-> fabio__: bè?
<fabio__> capito na ceppa lippa
<jester-> non cè tanto da capire
<fabio__> inzomma...
<jester-> fabio__: menu device-->setuo device
<flow874> <jester> quindi?
<jester-> flow874: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> fabio__: è usb?
<fabio__> no jester-
<jester-> o eth
<fabio__> wireless
<jester-> fabio__: eh
<jester-> fabio__: menu device-->setuo device  della gui
<fabio__> sto prova
<jester-> fabio__: lo vedi che c'è wireless/802.11...........
<fabio__> zi
<jester-> seleziona a vanti
<jester-> e avanti
<fabio__> next lol
<jester-> eh
<jester-> dovrebbe troarla
<jester-> trovarla
<fabio__> nada
<jester-> non la vede?
<fabio__> no
<jester-> è accesa?
<fabio__> lol
<jester-> è nuova?
<fabio__> no usavo su 12.04
<fabio__> ora ho 14.04 sto reistallando
<fabio__> trovata
<jester-> next a add printer
<jester-> se ne hai gia una installata fa casino
<fabio__> no no
<fabio__> solo questa
<jester-> addala
<fabio__> mi chiede la reta ora
<jester-> vedi se compare fass scanner e peinter nella gui
<fabio__> e la chiave della rete
<jester-> fabio__: per logica è la wifi della printer stessa
<jester-> poi non so se ha pure una pass
<fabio__> certo
<jester-> dagliela allora
<fabio__> un attimo metto chiave
<jester-> la gui ti vede anche le cartucce e palle varie
<fabio__> bello
<fabio__> finito
<fabio__> provo a scannerizza?
<fabio__> perfettoooooo ge tem jester-
<jester-> era semplice
<fabio__> zi :-(
<fabio__> sorrymi jester-
<jester-> però se non sai della gui ti arrovogli e non va una sega
<flow874> jester?
<flow874> sei disponibile?
<flow874> ho problemi con la scheda wifi, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<flow874>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31  	  eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  IndirizzoHW bc:ee:7b:29:94:b3             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisioni:0 txqueuelen:1000            Byte RX:0 (0.0 B)  Byte TX:0 (0.0 B)  lo       
<flow874> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468598/
<jester-> flow874: ti avevo chisto di vedere lspci | grep -i network
<flow874> sono dovuto uscire
<flow874> ora riposto
<flow874> 1  	  02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<jester-> flow874: iwconfig
<flow874>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10  	  usb0      no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<flow874> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468712/
<jester-> flow874: usa il paste
<jester-> flow874: rfkill list
<flow874> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468726/
<jester-> flow874: iwlist wlan0 scan
<flow874> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468734/
<jester-> flow874: hai icona di rete nella barra?
<flow874> si
<flow874> wifi abilitato ma non appare nessuna rete
<jester-> flow874: hai una rete nelle vicinanze?
<flow874> oltre la mia altre 3
<jester-> flow874: a quanto sei dal router
<flow874> Ho sempre avuto questo problema da quando ho preso il pc. Quando ho fatto l'upgrade dalla versione 13.10 alla versione 14.04 per magia usavo il wifi, purtroppo mi è saltata la corrente metre facevo un aggiornamento e da li non ha più funzionato
<flow874> Sono distante 6m
<jester-> flow874: si consiglia un ripristino di sistema
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> flow874: si è scassato qualche file di sistema
<flow874> se non funziona mi rifaccio vivo, grazie.
<flow874> si molto probabile. infatti ho avuto dei problemi ad usare le usb
<flow874> spero di riuscire a creare un disco di avvio
<flow874> sulla sub
<flow874> usb
<jester-> flow874: hai winz?
<flow874> no
<flow874> winzip?
<jester-> !usb | flow874
<ubot-it> flow874: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<akis24> sera
<Piero> buonasera, qualcheanima buona che mi può aiutare?ho recuperato un vecchio portatile (asus a4000) dove molto tempo fa montavo ubuntu v 8. ho appena istallato l'ultima release disponibile ma ho un enorme problema
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alesso78> Sera a tutti....
<Piero> va tutto a scatti e non credo che sia solo un problema video
<Piero> ciao alesso
<Alesso78> jester- ciaooooo :-) ehehehe non funzia ancora qui la wifi
<akis24> Piero: di che pc si parla ? cpu ? ram ?
<Piero> notebook asus a4000 pentium 4 1gb di ram scheda video condivisa se non ricordo male
<Piero> anzi sicuramente
<akis24> Piero: hai messo ubuntu ?
<Piero> akis24: si l'ultima relase disponibile dal sito
<Piero> appena installata
<akis24> Piero: su quel pc metti xubuntu o meglio ancora lubuntu
<Alessio78> jester- ci sei?
<akis24> Piero: unity richiede parecchie risorse e il pc è vecchiotto e poca ram
<Piero> akis24: interfaccia è intuitiva come ubuntu?
<akis24> Piero: si si gestisce bene comunque basta prendere confidenza :)
<akis24> Piero: prova la live cosi ti rendi conto
<Piero> akis24: ti dirò, io ho provato la live prima d'installarlo ... ma non andava così a scatti .... inoltre non ha preso i driver del wifi
<Alessio78> jester- ci sei?
<akis24> !requisiti | Piero
<ubot-it> Piero: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<spartacus_72> sera
<Piero> akis24: cmq grazie provvedo
<akis24> di nulla
<Alessio78> chi mi sa indicare come mettere la periferica wifi del portatile nella blacklist?
<Paradisee_> Alessio78: perchè vuoi disattivare il wifi?
<Alessio78> Paradisee_ ciao e grazie, praticamente quella interna di questo vecchio portatile non va più perchè disattivata da winzoz....ora stò provando a far funzionare una wifi nano usb della asus....vengono viste tutte e due ma nessuna è selezionabile e pomeriggio mi hanno detto che forse sono in conflitto
<Paradisee_> Alessio78: non può essere disattivata da windows
<Paradisee_> il fatto che le vedi entrambe è appunto per questo motivo
<Paradisee_> hai provato a dare da terminale il comando: "sudo lspci" ?
<blerim> salve a tutti ragazzi!
<Alessio78> avevo formattato xp e funzionava....ho installato lubuntu........la spia wifi lampeggia....resta accesa 5 secondi e poi lampeggia....e non va
<blerim> oggi ho installato ubuntu per la prima volta sul mio pc
<Alessio78> funzionava prima di formattare.......
<ParaDebian> Alessio78: allora perchè vuoi provare a far andare un altra scheda wifi?
<Alessio78> perchè non me ne va nemmeno una
<blerim> sto cercando di installare un programma 'xlite' ma non saprei ancora come muovermi per installare programmi potete darmi una mano per spiegare i vari step? grazie
<Alessio78> ParaDebian sono molto inesperto su linux, puoi aiutarmi?
<ParaDebian> blerim: per cercare un programma nei repository di ubuntu devi andare sul terminale e digitare: "sudo apt-cache search xlite"
<ParaDebian> e controllare se c'è quello che richiedi
<blerim> il mio problema appunto è come andare sul terminale?  e come installare un pacchetto?
<ParaDebian> Alessio78: dai il comando: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<blerim> ti ringrazio per le risposte
<ParaDebian> blerim: Ctrl+Alt+T
<ParaDebian> blerim: altrimenti puoi andare sul menu start classico, come in windows, -> accessori -> Terminale
<Alessio78> ParaDebian ho fatto....
<ParaDebian> blerim: altrimenti Alt+F2 cercando Terminal
<ParaDebian> Alessio78: "sudo lspci | pastebinit"
<Alessio78> e ora?
<ParaDebian> Alessio78: pasta quel link in canale
<Alessio78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469397/
<ParaDebian> Alessio78: sai riconoscere dalla lista, la tua scheda wifi integrata?
<Alessio78> Intel 2100 è quella integrata
<Alessio78> ParaDebian  pensi potrebbe andare?
<ParaDebian> sto facendo delle ricerche sulla scheda wifi
<ParaDebian> è la prima volta che usi lubuntu?
<Alessio78> ParaDebian si, ma anche con kubuntu lanciato da cd la wifi non  andava, è un portatile di un amica e volevo fargli un favore perchè con xp era un mattone
<Alessio78> avevo preso una usb wifi della eminent e nulla.....allora ho preso questa della asus ma non sò cosa devo fare, c'è un cd ma non essendo bravo non sò come procedere
<ParaDebian> Alessio78: devi installare i driver proprietari
<Alessio78> ha una cartella linux al suo interno e delle recensioni dicevano che con ubuntu andava senza cd.....
<Alessio78> ParaDebian cosa devo fare per installare i driver propriewtari?
<ParaDebian> Alessio78: innanzitutto togli la pennatta wifi, escludiamola per un secondo
<ParaDebian> Alessio78: "sudo iwconfig | pastebinit"
<Alessio78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469459/
<ParaDebian> Alessio78: "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<marcoSL> non riesco a ricevere gli aggiornamenti
<marcoSL> e ubuntu software center
<marcoSL> non mi si apre piu
<marcoSL> ho scaricato da 3 giorni il 14.04
<marcoSL> mi dice errore nella linea 57
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<blerim> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Xlite
<Alessio78> ParaDebian devo aspettare un pò dopo quel comando?
<blerim> mi potreste dire come fare tutto ciò?
<ParaDebian> blerim: hai aperto il terminale?
<marcoSL> ParaDebian: fatto
<marcoSL> ora devo mettere altro?
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<blerim> non riesco ad aprirlo
<ParaDebian> blerim: hai fatto come ti ho detto?
<Alessio78> ParaDebian mi si è fermato cosi : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7469505/
<marcoSL> ParaDebian: mi compare WARNING: apt does not have stable CLI interface yet.Use with caution in scripts.                                   Comando "get" non trovato ma  ce ne sono 19 simili
<blerim> non capisco quale sarebbe il menu start classico come su windows con ubuntu 14.. pardon :)
<marcoSL> asp forse ho sbagliato a scrivere nel terminale
<cristian_c> blerim, pare che la guida non sia aggiornata
<ParaDebian> Alessio78: "sudo apt-get update"
<cristian_c> blerim, ma il fine sarebbe comunque quello di creare un lanciatore nel desktop, o da altra parte?
<ParaDebian> blerim: CTRL + ALT + T
<blerim> ook ora ci sono riuscito
<ParaDebian> blerim: "sudo apt-get install xlite"
<Alessio78> ParaDebian ok...ha aggiornato
<ParaDebian> blerim: "sudo apt-get install -y xlite"
<ParaDebian> Alessio78: "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<marcoSL> mi comapre E : la riga 57 del file etc/apt/sources.list non è corretta (dist parse)     E:impossibile leggere l'elenco delle sorgenti si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto in chiusura.
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: "sudo cat etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit"
<Alessio78> ParaDebian stà scaricando....mi da 9 minuti
<marcoSL> si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto in chiusura
<ParaDebian> ubuntu in italiano è il male
<marcoSL> piu che altro non mi scarica piu gli aggiornamenti e non mi apre piu ubuntu software center che dici lo devo reinstallare?
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: "sudo cat etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit"
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: questa directory contiene i vari link a repository ubuntu
<marcoSL> file o directory non esistente si sta tentando di inviare un file in chiusura
<marcoSL> così mi dice
<marcoSL> un documento vuoto in chiusura
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: "cd /etc/apt"
<marcoSL> fiel o directory non esistente
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: "cd /etc/"
<marcoSL> mi dice
<marcoSL>  mi dice /etc$
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: "cd /apt/"
<marcoSL> mi da /$
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: "ls -a | pastebinit"
<marcoSL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469564    marco@marco-Aspire-5738:/$
<marcoSL>    marco@marco-Aspire-5738:(me lo dice sempre)
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: "ls -a /etc/apt/ | pastebinit"
<marcoSL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469564
<marcoSL>  :/$
<ParaDebian> mi stai pastando una cosa differente
<marcoSL> a me dice quella
<marcoSL> ah no asp
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: "sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit"
<marcoSL> scusa hai ragione
<marcoSL> ho sbagliato a trascrivere
<marcoSL> mi dice:try "ls --help" for more information si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto in chiusura
<ParaDebian> Alessio78: il fatto che sei stato in grado di fare un update, significa che il pc è connesso ad internet
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: "sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit"
<marcoSL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469564
<ParaDebian> marcoSL:  e 3
<marcoSL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469592
<marcoSL> scusa ho studiato tutt'oggi sono un po cotto
<marcoSL> comunque l'ultimo che it ho scritto è quello giusto
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: "sudo uname -a | pastebinit"
<Alessio78> ParaDebian mi chiede il riavvio.......
<ParaDebian> Alessio78: riavvia
<Alessio78> sono connesso via cavo
<marcoSL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469601
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: "sudo lsb_release -dc | pastebinit"
<marcoSL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469617
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: hai fatto casini con i repo
<ParaDebian> devi reimpostare gli originali
<marcoSL> cioè?
<marcoSL> io non ci ho messo mano
<marcoSL> non so neanche che siano
<ParaDebian> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList?action=show&redirect=SourcesList
<ParaDebian> modifica il file /etc/apt/sources.list
<marcoSL> e come faccio a reimpostarli
<marcoSL> mi dice permesso negato
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<marcoSL> fatto mi compare un file con molte scritte
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList?action=show&redirect=SourcesList
<ParaDebian> dove c'è scritto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList?action=show&redirect=SourcesList
<ParaDebian> dove c'è scritto: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS «Trusty Tahr»
<ParaDebian> cancella tutto dal file appena aperto, ed inserisci quello che c'è scritto li
<marcoSL> cioè nel file che ho aperto cancello anche le note col cancelletto e lascio un foglio bianco?
<ParaDebian> esatto
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469592/ salvatelo da qualche parte, in modo da poterlo riutilizzare in caso negativo
<marcoSL> anche gli aggiuntivi?
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: gli aggiuntivi no per il momento
<marcoSL> ok fatto poi che faccio?
<ParaDebian> chiudi e salva
<marcoSL> fatto
<ParaDebian> dai questi comandi:
<ParaDebian> sudo apt-get clean
<ParaDebian> sudo apt-get autoclean
<ParaDebian> sudo apt-get install -f
<ParaDebian> sudo apt-get update
<marcoSL> fatto
<marcoSL> intanto grazie del tempo che devolvi per la mia causa
<ParaDebian> ho poco tempo che devo uscire
<marcoSL> ah ok !io comunque ho installato tutto quello che mi hai detto
<marcoSL> dopo ciò che devo fare
<ParaDebian> l'update è andato a buon fine?
<marcoSL> si
<ParaDebian> perfetto
<ParaDebian> sudo apt-get upgrade
<marcoSL> sta lavorando
<ParaDebian> intanto mi vado a preparare
<marcoSL> ok!
<Alessio78> ParaDebian eccomi, ho riavviato ma in rete wifi mi dice sempre "disabilitata da interruttore hardware"
<krabador> Alessio78, rfkill list
<krabador> che dice?
<Alessio78> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<ParaDebian> krabador: credo siano i driver
<naxil> cosa e' phy0?
<naxil> cmq puoi sbloccarlo..
<naxil> di solito
<krabador> Alessio78, l'hai usata con win?
<krabador> Alessio78, sudo rfkill unblock all
<krabador> e di nuovo rfkill list
<Alessio78> no....ho reinstallato  win xp....tutte le periferiche ok....anche la wifi ma non parte più
<Alessio78> krabador   , non è cambiato nulla, 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<krabador> Alessio78, c'è che se l'hai disabilitata da win, e non c'è un tasto del wifi, nel notebook, sia dedicato che un tasto f da richiamare con fn, non la puoi riabilitare che da li
<ParaDebian> naxil: probabilmente qualche incompatibilità di driver
<Alessio78> il tasto dedicato c'è
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: finito?
<naxil> anche a me dava problemi sul portatile rfkill
<naxil> andava in hardblock
<marcoSL> non ancora
<marcoSL> mi sta scaricando un sacco di cose
<marcoSL> ora me li sta spacchettando
<ParaDebian> marcoSL: appena finisce, se l'esito è positivo, puoi inserire anche gli altri repository aggiuntivi
<ParaDebian> senza modificare altro, che altrimenti rompi unix di nuovo
<marcoSL> nello stesso file di prima o nel terminale?
<ParaDebian> tale e quale a come hai fatto prima
<ParaDebian> "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<naxil> Alessio78, che wifi hai?
<marcoSL> e poi salvo e non devo fare altro?
<ParaDebian> ed aggiungi semplicemente i link aggiuntivi, che leggi dal sito
<ParaDebian> salvi, esci, e rifai lo stesso procedimento appena fatto
<ParadiseeOut> a piu tardi o/
<marcoSL> ottimo ti ringrazio del tempo paradebian buona serata!
<Alessio78> krrabador  , il tasto dedicato è affianco ai tasti......in tutti casi la spia della wifi dopo il bios si accende....anche ora è accesa....ho notato che se metto la chiavetta mi vede anche quella integrata anche se resta semitrasparente.....appena la tolgo va via
<krabador> Alessio78, premi il tasto dedicato adesso
<krabador> e rimanda sudo rfkill unblock all
<krabador> e rfkill list
<Alessio78> la wifi è alice con modem netgear
<Alessio78> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<Alessio78> krabador....possiamo escludere quella integrata e installare quella da usb?
<Alessio78> jester- diceva che semmai bisognava metterla nella blacklist
<naxil> Alessio78, attiva il wifi prima del boot di ubuntu
<naxil> altrimenti ti rimane in hardreset
<Alessio78> dal bios?
<naxil> dal bios? no.. dico c'e' una posizione di on lasciala cosi prima di avviare ubuntu
<naxil> oppure prova HOSTAPD
<Alessio78> il tasto non ha posizione......schiacciandolo si attivava la wireles
<naxil> quello intendo
<naxil> lo faceva anche a me
<naxil> Alessio78, hai provato a fare rfkill unblock wifi?
<naxil> cmq puoi usare hostapd
<Alessio78> Can't open RFKILL control device: Permission denied
<naxil> SUDO
<naxil> e poi dimmi rfkill list (Sempre con sudo)
<naxil> Alessio78, ??
<Alessio78> michela@michela-laptop:~$ sudo rfkill unblock wifi michela@michela-laptop:~$ sudo rfkill list 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<marcoSL_> ringrazio paradebian che mi ha aggiustato il computer!
<Alessio78> a me basterebbe far andare la chiavetta...
<naxil> Alessio78, premi il tasto per favore
<naxil> una volta
<Alessio78> fatto
<naxil> e ridammi rfkill lsit
<naxil> list
<naxil> Alessio78, ma hai una chiavetta wifi?
<Alessio78> il risultato non cambia.....
<naxil> Alessio78, sicuro che non e' disabilitato da bios sto wifi?
<naxil> cmq inserisci la chiavetta wifi e dammi lsusb
<naxil> su pastebinit
<Alessio78> naxil....essendo che l'integrata non va ho comperato una nano usb della asus ma non me la vede da solo nemmeno quella
<Alessio78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7469776/
<naxil> hai inserito la penna?
<naxil> Alessio78, il modulo usb la riconosce
<naxil> mi ridai rfkill list adesso con sudo?
<Alessio78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7469787/
<naxil> lol Alessio78
<Alessio78> che c'è?
<naxil> va bene scusa ti dico i comandi alla lettera
<naxil> ma scusa.. non vedi che e' l'help del comando?
<naxil> $ sudo rfkill list (con la penna inserita nano)
<Alessio78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7469810/
<Alessio78> naxil scusami....lo sò che non sono una cima con linux :(
<krabador> Alessio78, blacklista l'integrata riavvia, reinserisci la penna e rimanda i comandi
<naxil> non ti preoccupare
<naxil> si infatti..
<naxil> Alessio78, ma la penna era inserita?
<Alessio78> si
<naxil> quando mi hai dato il comando?
<Alessio78> si si
<naxil> ma e' sempre stata inserita anche prima?
<naxil> cmq krabador dovrebbe vederle tutte e due
<Alessio78> la ho tolta quando mi hai detto di toglierla e messa quando mi hai detto di metterla ;-)
<naxil> ma e' un portatile?
<Alessio78> si
<Alessio78> un vecchio centrino....con processore M
<naxil> Alessio78, la togli e mi ridai i comandi lsusb e rfkill list?
<Alessio78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7469825/
<Alessio78> come devo fare blacklistare l'integrata?
<cipoglio> salve a tutti
<naxil> Probabile che puoi disabilitarla da bios o forse gia lo e'
<krabador> Alessio78, sudo lshw -C network
<naxil> oppure hai un tasto con il lucchetto
<krabador> Alessio78, con la usb disinserita
<cipoglio> avrei un problema
<krabador> manda pastebin per favore
<krabador> cipoglio, chiedi
<naxil> sicuro che non e' loccata? molti vecchi portatile avevano un tastino per "setgare il wifi
<Alessio78> se l'abilito o la disabilito dal bios non cambia nulla...la spia si accende sempre
<naxil> ma ora e' abilitata spero
<naxil> cmq dacci quel comando dell'hw cosi si capisce di quale hw si parla
<cipoglio> ho da poco installato xchat,ho abbandonato mirc e windows molto volentieri
<cipoglio> però non riesco a trovare un canale per scaricare file
<Alessio78> riavvio e controllo.....
<naxil> Alessio78, sicuro che non c'e' su qualche Fn (f1 f2 f3 ecc) un lucchettino?)
<krabador> Alessio78, sudo lshw -C network
<naxil> Alessio78, dacci prima quel comand lshw -C
<krabador> Alessio78, con la usb disinserita
<krabador> manda pastebin per favore
<krabador> cipoglio, non sei nel canale giusto
<krabador> cipoglio, niente scarichi / warez qui
<cipoglio> ho capito
<cipoglio> ma dove devo andare secondo voi
<krabador> non puoi neanche chiedere
<krabador> ciao.
<cipoglio> ah ok
<Alessio78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7469839/
<cipoglio> scusate
<krabador> Alessio78, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> copia ed incolla
<krabador> Alessio78, ti serve una quarta volta?
<cipoglio> allora se non vi dispiace vi faccio un'altra domanda relativa a linux mint 13
<cipoglio> versione maya
<Alessio78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7469846/
<krabador> cipoglio, lo fai apposta?
<cipoglio> no
<Alessio78> quarta volta?
<krabador> cipoglio, chiedi nelle risorse di mint, qui solo ubuntu
<cipoglio> comunque ho capito abbiate pazienza
<krabador> cipoglio, l'originale
<krabador> e le sue derivate ufficiali
<cipoglio> cipoglio c'ha la botta
<krabador> Alessio78, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<cipoglio> una volta in Spagna a Palos,s'è chiesto come mai a una rotonda c'era una caravella
<cipoglio> :-)
<naxil> cipoglio, ... le canne fanno male..
<cipoglio> macchè,mai fumato in vita mia
<krabador> !chat | cipoglio
<cipoglio> così di natura
<ubot-it> cipoglio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alessio78> michela@michela-laptop:~$ sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist sudo: gedit: command not found
<cipoglio> ok
<krabador> Alessio78, che ubuntu stai usando?
<Alessio78> lubuntu
<krabador> Alessio78, ah, ok
<krabador> Alessio78, sudo leafpad /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<cipoglio> un saluto a tutti e grazie per le indicazioni
<Alessio78> mi si è aperta una finestra....che devo fare?
<krabador> Alessio78, copia e incolla il contenuto di questo http://pastie.org/pastes/9179702/text
<krabador> poi salvi
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> cipoglio, in #ubuntu-it-chat, puoi dire quello che ti pare, purchè non offendi nessuno , non parli di politica e di roba illegale
<Alessio78> salvato....ora riavvio
<Alessio78> ma la chiavetta la lascio fuori?
<krabador> Alessio78, la inserisci dopo il riavvio
<Alessio78> ok
<Alessio78> aspettatemi che arrivo
<naxil> si certo
<Alessio78_> eccomi........
<krabador> Alessio78, bene adesso rfkill list
<krabador> Alessio78, iwconfig
<krabador> e un bel pastebin
<krabador> Alessio78_, e anche sudo lshw -C network
<Alessio78_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7469890/
<Alessio78_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7469892/
<Alessio78_> comunque la spia è ancora accesa....ora la spengo buttandolo di sotto
<krabador> Alessio78_, aspetta
<krabador> Alessio78_, sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<krabador> Alessio78_, hai messo nm-applet in applicazioni d'avvio ?
<Alessio78_> sarebbe quello che mi hai fatto fare prima da LXSession/autostrat?
<Alessio78_> sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<Alessio78_> ops....aspetta
<Alessio78_> eth1      No scan results
<krabador> Alessio78_, si, hai messo nm-applet in autostart ?
<Alessio78_> si
<Alessio78_> ora devo andare, alle 4 mi suona la sveglia....
<Alessio78_> domani vi trovo?
<krabador> Alessio78_, sudo iwlist wlan1 scan
<krabador> Alessio78_, aspetta prima di andare
<krabador> manda questo
<Alessio78_> wlan1     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<krabador> Alessio78_, adesso manda sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> e rfkill list
<Alessio78_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7469935/
<naxil> ale la penna e' on
<krabador> Alessio78_, la penna è disabilitata
<naxil> Alessio78_, sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
<krabador> Alessio78_, allora, va nel task di network manager
<krabador> clicca col tasto desto
<krabador> destro
<krabador> che ti appare?
<Alessio78_> abilita funzionalità di rete che è spuntato, sotto c'è abilita wifi ma non è selezionabile
<Alessio78_> per questa sera passo....mi stò innervosendo quindi chiudo :) , grazie mille e semmai ci sentiamo domani, grazie krabador e naxil
<krabador> ciao Alessio78_
<naxil> Alessio78_, devi attivarlo
<naxil> tutto quo
<naxil> se googli il modello della tua pennina wifi su google
<naxil> trovi sicurament eil modo di attivarla
<Valgio63> krabador, ciao!
<krabador> wei Valgio63
<Valgio63> posso farti una domanda che esula un po' dal contesto del canale?
<krabador> entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> cosi' magari si intavola meglio il disorso, anche cona altri utenti
<nonsaprei> secondo voi è migliore debian o ubuntu?
<krabador> nonsaprei
<krabador> ma chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cipoglio> non ce la posso fare,pure bannato
<cipoglio> bannato per imbranataggine
<krabador> cipoglio, ti era stato detto di non incollare in canale, il canale ha un filtro anti-intasamento
<cipoglio> e ora non posso più rientrare?
<Valgio63> cipoglio, guarda quìhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/7470172/
<Valgio63> cipoglio,  scusa guarda quì http://paste.ubuntu.com/7470172/
<nonsaprei> http://paste.debian.net/download/99827
<nonsaprei> UBUNTU=MERDA
<nonsaprei> UBUNTU=MERDA
<nonsaprei> UBUNTU=MERDA
<nonsaprei> UBUNTU=MERDA
<nonsaprei> UBUNTU=MERDA
<nonsaprei> UBUNTU=MERDA
<nonsaprei> UBUNTU=MERDA
<nonsaprei> UBUNTU=MERDA
<nonsaprei> UBUNTU=MERDA
<nonsaprei> UBUNTU=MERDA
<pippo> krabador, non me la fai dire l'ultima cosa?
<krabador> !chat | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-16
<blerim> salve a tutti
<blerim> sto installando xlite per ubuntu, ma allo step finale non riesco ad andare avanti. Qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<peppe_> salve sono un novizio e vorrei passare al sistema linux
<peppe_> ho bisogno di una mano
<akis24> giorno
<Alex5108> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alex5108> su un pc con windows vista - sistema a 32 bit - 2gb di ram è stata installata l'ultima versione di ubuntu. ho bisogno di sostituirla con Xubuntu ma non riesco a preparare il cd/dvd per installarlo. uso un notebook asus con windows 7 perché il pc fisso è inutilizzabile.
<akis24> Alex5108: per preparare il cd di installazione basta masterizzare il file scaricato come immagine iso e basta e poi avviare da cd ovvviamente
<nid_> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi può aiutare??
<akis24> !aiuto | nid_
<ubot-it> nid_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alex5108> ok, non succede nulla. nel senso che non si installa. (ho verificato che il pc si avvii da cd)
<akis24> Alex5108: il cd si avvia ti compare la schermata di avvio ?
<Alex5108> non si avvia da usb, tra l'altro. penso di sbagliare qualcosa nel masterizzare il cd
<akis24> Alex5108: il cd si avvia ti compare la schermata di avvio ?
<Alex5108> no, nulla
<akis24> Alex5108: sul pc hai selezionato avvio da cd ?
<Alex5108> lo schermo si presenta con linee colorate.
<Alex5108> si, avvio da cd
<nid_> ho provato ad istallare ubuntu 14.04 su xp ma dopo il riavvio mi dice error
<akis24> nid_: installare accanto xp o altro  che hai usato ?
<nid_> accanto a xp tramite wubi
<akis24> nid_: sei dal disco live adesso ?
<nid_> no su un altro pc
<nid_> dopo il riavvio mi da la partizione ma quando vado su ubuntu mi dice error
<akis24> nid_: hai la schermata che ti chiede di avviare con xp o ubuntu ?
<nid_> si quella si
<akis24> nid_:  xp parte ?
<nid_> si
<akis24> nid_: dovresti riavviare la live per poter vedere su quel pc il problema  da dove sei adesso facciamo poco  ma io sto' per uscire
<nid_> ok grazie
<davide> skype con 14.04 funziona bene il test echo sound di skype non funzia
<lelemcmxc> ciao ragazzi!
<lelemcmxc> ho un problema con il mio notebook e ubuntu 14.04 lts. praticamente quando chiudo il software audio il brano continua a girare.
<andrea__> salve
<andrea__> e' possibile rivolgervi una domanda?
<andrea__> come funziona
<Paradisee> andrea__: non chiedere di domandare
<andrea__> ok
<andrea__> Ho installato Lubuntu su un vecchio IBM T42 attraverso un lungo procedimento elencato nel sito di supporto perchè non riconosceva il pae.
<andrea__> per farla breve
<andrea__> dopo i vari aggiornamenti e l'installazione dell?ambiente grafico
<andrea__> riesco solo a navigare in rete
<andrea__> non ha programm d scittura
<andrea__> ne niente
<andrea__> ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<andrea__> come faccio ad installare una grafica completa?
<Andreone> Ciao a tutti
<Andreone> come faccio a far trovare ad ubuntu una dvb-t usb ?
<Anje76> Buonasera a tutti. Ho tentato di installare alcuni fonts nel sistema seguendo pedissequamente le istruzioni trovate in un blog. Ho digitato "sudo nautilus /usr/share/fonts" nel terminale e in quella cartella ne ho incollato una piena dei miei fonts. Ho quindi fatto riconoscere al sistema i nuovi fonts digitando "sudo fc-cache -fv". Al primo tentativo è andato tutto bene, il lIBREoffice riportava i font in elenco...
<Anje76> ... Successivamente, ho aggiunto ulteriori font nella medesima cartella, facendoli seguire riconoscere col comando sudo fc-cache -fv. Ma questa volta i font non vengono individuati e anzi, il GIMP autocrasha nel momento in cui cerco di inserire un qualunque testo su un'immagine.
<Anje76> Qualcuno di voi ha idea da dove nasca questo conflitto e se sia possibile porvi rimedio? Grazie
<Kittyk> Ciao, ho messo Kubuntu da poco, come posso collegarmi in rete per stampare con la stampante wifi?
<kittyz>  Ciao, ho messo Kubuntu da poco, come posso collegarmi in rete per stampare con la stampante wifi?
<krabador> kittyz, che stampante, e che ubuntu?
<krabador> *kubuntu
<Paradisee> ho questo tipo di errore tutte le volte che il portatile va in stanby: device not accepting address 2
<Paradisee> device not accepting address 2 error -71 per l'esattezza
<davide> che stampante è marca e modello
<kittyz> samsung SCX - 3405FW
<daniele_> Ciao ragazzi, volevo chiedere quando si collega il notebook al televisore con cavo hdmi ed il notebook ha una scheda optimus è necessario utilizzare obbligatoriamente la scheda nvidia o posso usare la scheda integrata intel?
<krabador> daniele_, puoi usare anche la intel
<kittyz> krabador :/ scusa non avevo letto che mi avevi chiesto il modello di Kubuntu, dove lo vedo?
<daniele_> krabador, okkk Grazie ;)
<krabador> kittyz, cat /etc/lsb-release -a
<krabador> kittyz, da terminale
<pillo> buongiorno a tutti
<pillo> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> pillo, hai avuto bisogno di sapere che devi chiedere direttamente senza chiedere se puoi chiedere?
<pillo> il computer appena acceso mi ha mostrato un errore interno
<pillo> come faccio a sapere quale problema e' e come risolverlo?
<krabador> pillo, hai avuto un messaggio , dopo il login grafico?
<pillo> si
<krabador> pillo, terminale --- sudo gedit /var/log/apport.log
<krabador> pillo, che ubuntu  ?
<pillo> lubuntu
<pillo> infatti dice command not found
<krabador> sudo leafpad /var/log/apport.log
<krabador> pillo, quando chiedi, specifica sempre cosa stai usando
<pillo> ok mi ha aperto una pagina ma e' bianca
<krabador> pillo, allora non ha lasciato log
<pillo> ok
<krabador> nella schermata dell'errore, c'erano delle opzioni
<krabador> le hai viste/usate?
<pillo> cmq la scorsa volta un altro operatore mi aveva fatto inserire dei codici x la stampante ti ricordi xke diceva che avevo del caos su delle repository o qlc del genere
<pillo> no nn le ho viste/usate
<krabador> pillo, scusami, che schermata era?
<pillo> era una schermata che diceva errore interno del pc
<pillo> volevo fare uno stamp ma il tasto nn funziona
<krabador> pillo, va a controllare nella cartella home
<krabador> pillo, grep -i fail /var/log/boot
<pillo> trovati
<pillo> grep: /var/log/boot: File o directory non esistente
<krabador> pillo, grep -i fail /var/log/boot.log
<pillo>  * Starting Failsafe Boot Delay                                                [ OK ]
<pillo>  * Stopping Failsafe Boot Delay                                                [ OK ]
<davide> kitty: per sapere che verdione di distro ha lsb_release -a da terminale
<krabador> pillo, http://it.tinypic.com/
<pillo> a cosa serve?
<krabador> per postare le immagini che "hai trovato"
<pillo> le ho cancellate
<pillo> :(
<davide> kitty: per instaare stampante wireless per samsung guarda su google. metti il nome delal tua tua stampnate, c'è tutta la procedura io lo fatto
<krabador> davide, cerca di dare consigli mirati
<davide> scusa. pensavo di essere utile:
<spartacus_72> sera
<ibogoneiguai> buona sera
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, che caratteristiche, precise, ha il pc, in cui devi installare ubuntu?
<ibogoneiguai> sto installando ..l'errore mio è stato di non aver creato una pendrive bootable
<ibogoneiguai> se non mi riesce ricontatto
<krabador> e come stai installando, scusa?
<ibogoneiguai> tramite pennetta usb
<krabador> e allora è una pendrive bootabile
<ibogoneiguai> no..è una normale pero sono su questa pagina : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<ibogoneiguai> dimmi se sono sulla strada giusta
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, se è partita, hai fatto una pendrive bootabile
<ibogoneiguai> non è partita
<ibogoneiguai> ci sto provando adesso a falra bootabile
<krabador> allora non "stai installando"
<krabador> se hai solo win, per fare la pendrive, devi provare un altro software
<ibogoneiguai> ti spiego in breve
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ibogoneiguai> ho un pc accanto a me che è in sala operatoria diciamo
<ibogoneiguai> e dal mio sto creando la pennetta bootabile con il file da inserire nel secondo
<krabador> scarichi la iso, scarichi questo, formatti la pendrive, fai partire il programma
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, in win, per fare la pendrive, devi provare prima questo
<ibogoneiguai> la sto facendo adesso
<ibogoneiguai> al prossimo intoppo , contatto :D
<ibogoneiguai> allora
<ibogoneiguai> erro: no configuration file found
<ibogoneiguai> no default or ui configuration directive found
<ibogoneiguai> ci sei
<ibogoneiguai> ?é
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, dimmi
<ibogoneiguai> rro: no configuration file found no default or ui configuration directive found
<krabador> quando hai questo errore?
<ibogoneiguai> quando provo a far partire l'installazione dalla pen drive
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, come hai formattato la pendrive?
<krabador> quale iso di ubuntu hai provato a mettere in pendrive
<ibogoneiguai> start-computer - click destro formatta
<ibogoneiguai> questa
<ibogoneiguai> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386
<krabador> hai usato il programma segnalato
<krabador> oppure unetbootin?
<ibogoneiguai> questo
<ibogoneiguai> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> hai settato il persistent file?
<ibogoneiguai> cioè?
<krabador> lo step4 del programma
<ibogoneiguai> e non lo vedo
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, usa questo per formattare la pendrive
<krabador> http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
<krabador> poi riapri il programma
<krabador> selezioni ubuntu, nel primo menu a tendina
<krabador> selezioni la iso, in base a dove l'hai scaricata
<krabador> e NON fai il persistence file
<ibogoneiguai> ho inserito la pennetta sub nel mio pc principale
<ibogoneiguai> e mi si è aperta una finestra come se avessi inserito un cd di ubuntu
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, chiudi
<ibogoneiguai> fatto
<ibogoneiguai> adesso sono nel programma epr formattare la pendrive
<krabador> formattala
<krabador> una volta formattata, smontala, disinseriscila
<krabador> inseriscila
<krabador> apri il programma per fare la pendrive
<ibogoneiguai> non mi riesce formattarla copn il programma che mni hai dato
<ibogoneiguai> è una demo
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, https://h20566.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/template.PAGE/public/psi/swdDetails/?javax.portlet.begCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.endCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.prp_bd9b6997fbc7fc515f4cf4626f5c8d01=wsrp-navigationalState%3Didx%3D|swItem%3DMTX_2aa85604194243afbdb1c29a34|itemLocale%3D|mode%3D|action%3DdriverDocument&javax.portlet.tpst=bd9b6997fbc7fc515f4cf4626f5c8d01&ac.admitted=1400259304647.8764
<krabador> 44892.199480143
<ibogoneiguai> ecco ora veramente sono in palla
<ibogoneiguai> ho da scaricare un altro programma?
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, http://tinyurl.com/oksqsem
<krabador> sarebbe sempre l'utility di hp
<krabador> per formattare le pendrive
<ibogoneiguai> ok e l'altro lo cancello
<ibogoneiguai> se hai installato il programma di hp
<ibogoneiguai> dimmi passo per passo perfavore come formattare la pennetta
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, ce l'hai qualche linea fa
<ibogoneiguai> l'ho isntallato
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, l'hai fatto partire?
<ibogoneiguai> si
<ibogoneiguai> e l'ho installato
<ibogoneiguai> quando lo apro mi chiede agree
<ibogoneiguai> e poi 2 opzioni
<ibogoneiguai> create a bootable oppure add an aditional
<ibogoneiguai> iso image in ambi i casi
<ibogoneiguai> io non vedo da nessuna parte per formattare
<ibogoneiguai> ho formattato la pennetta dal pannello normale del pc e mi è rimasta salvata : uui ( f )
<ibogoneiguai> ci sei?
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, scusami, il HPUSBDisk.exe, che messaggio ti ha dato di preciso ?
<ibogoneiguai> si chiama cp015352.exe
<ibogoneiguai> lo apro
<ibogoneiguai> premo install tra le opzioni extract e close
<ibogoneiguai> lo installa
<krabador> no, quello del primo link che ti ho dato
<krabador> era uno zip con dentro HPUSBDisk.exe
<ibogoneiguai> avevo installato una stronzata diversa...oioii quanta pazienza
<ibogoneiguai> ok device media is write-protected
<ibogoneiguai> e ora?
<ibogoneiguai> con hpusbdisk.exe voglio formattare la pen drive uui(f) e mi dice write-protected
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, allora premi il tasto stamp
<krabador> apri il paint, salvi in jpeg
<krabador> dopo aver fatto incolla
<krabador> e mandi il jpeg http://it.tinypic.com/
<krabador> qui
<krabador> incolla qui il link risultante dopo il post
<ibogoneiguai> http://i59.tinypic.com/2ywfeol.png
<krabador> controlla che la pendrive non abbia una levetta
<krabador> che potrebbe gestire realmente la scrittura
<krabador> o che il contenuto non sia aperto in qualche finestra
<ibogoneiguai> negativo
<ibogoneiguai> l'ho messo nuovamente nel pc
<ibogoneiguai> ed mi è appsarso questo :
<ibogoneiguai> è necessario formattare il disco F per poterlo utilizzare . formattarlo?
<ibogoneiguai> opzioni : formatta - anulla  ( messaggio windows )
<ibogoneiguai> ok hpusbdisk.exe funziona
<ibogoneiguai> mi ha formattato la pendrive
<ibogoneiguai> adesso?
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, hai fatto quick installation?
<krabador> quick format
<ibogoneiguai> quick form si
<krabador> no
<krabador> rifalla non quick
<ibogoneiguai> di nuovo
<ibogoneiguai>  mi ci vuole un pò
<ibogoneiguai> spero di beccarti qui tra tipo 10 minuti
<angelo86> buonasera a tutti.
<angelo86> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<krabador> angelo86, chiedi
<angelo86> ho un problema con l'audio
<krabador> spiegati
<angelo86> nel mio PC è montata una scheda video ATI readeon HD 3850
<angelo86> e nelle imposatazioni audio mi riconoscie questa scheda e non la scheda audio genius 5.1
<angelo86> come mai?
<krabador> angelo86, sudo lshw
<krabador> angelo86, pastebin
<krabador> angelo86, aplay -l
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<Alessio78_> buona sera a tutti
<krabador> Alessio78_, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> Alessio78_, riavvia
<angelo86> inserendo sudo lshw nel terminale mi dà l'elenco di tutto l'hardware montato nella macchina
<angelo86> pastebin cos'è?
<Alessio78_> krabador ......proprio te cercavo :-)
<Alessio78_> krabador quel comando lo avevo dato già ieri...
<angelo86>  aplay -l  mi apre Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware
<krabador> Alessio78_, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<krabador> !pastebin | angelo86
<ubot-it> angelo86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alessio78_> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7474102/
<ibogoneiguai> krabador ci sono!
<qwebirc153599> buon giorno
<qwebirc153599> come mi cambio il nick?
<angelo86> krabador] spero sia corretto   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474112/
<qwebirc153599> ok sono ignorato
<ibogoneiguai> oiooiii qui c'è casino ed è l'ora di cena...fatto stà che io ho formattato la pendrive con il programma che kabrador mi ha detto adesso devo metterci il sistema linux sopra
<qwebirc153599> devo usare il metodo
<qwebirc153599> PORNO ok ora che ho la vostra attenzione PORNO vorrei cambiare il nickname PORNO come diamine faccio PORNO
<qwebirc153599> PORNO ok ora dovrebbero ascoltarmi PORNO PORNO
<krabador> !chat | qwebirc153599
<ubot-it> qwebirc153599: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<angelo86> krabador ecco  aplay -l   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474132/
<qwebirc153599> ok
<qwebirc153599> infatti io ho chiesto per cambiare nick
<qwebirc153599> come cavolo faccio
<qwebirc153599> help me
<qwebirc153599> help me
<krabador> !chat | qwebirc153599
<ubot-it> qwebirc153599: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> sei offtopic
<qwebirc153599> ok c'è qualcuno non troll
<qwebirc153599> che mi può aiutare???
<qwebirc153599> c'è qualcun' altro all' interno della chat che chatta?
<pettorato> salve
<pettorato> loggato qui poichè non ho trovato nulla nel forum di supporto
<Alessio78_> krabador...ti aspetto più tardi ;-)
<pettorato> volevo chiedere come posso risolvere il problema del boot del dvd di ubuntu 14.04
<ibogoneiguai> aiutooo?!?!?
<ibogoneiguai> si fà buioooooo
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, carica il programma per fare la iso
<krabador> pettorato, chiedi
<pettorato> allora
<pettorato> ho un computer con bios uefi
<pettorato> ho disattivato il secure boot come da guida
<krabador> !uefi | pettorato
<ubot-it> pettorato: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> va a disabilitare uefi secure boot
<krabador> fa partire la iso 64bit
<pettorato> ho appena detto che l'ho disattivato :D
<pettorato> comunque non parte la classica schermata viola del boot live
<pettorato> ma mi dice
<pettorato> "cannot load /efi/fallback.... "
<pettorato> quindi se installo SO così ho cmq il problema del grub classico
<pettorato> ah il dvd è 64 bit
<krabador> !boot-repair
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'boot-repair'
<ibogoneiguai> ho cancellato epr sbaglio il file iso di linux
<ibogoneiguai> dammi 10 minuti sono al 30% del dwq
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, riscaricalo
<lucq> ciao cosa cambia dalla nella "versione della comunita ??
<pettorato> rieccomi
<krabador> pettorato, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<pettorato> allora precisamente mi ritorna could not open "EFI/BOOT/fallback.efi" .14
<pettorato> io non devo ripararlo, non lo ho installato
<pettorato> al boot del dvd live mi appare questa scritta e poi la schermata nera
<pettorato> con l'elenco delle scelte in inglese
<pettorato> ora se io lo istallo potrei avere i classici problemi del boot oppure posso andare avanti tranquillamente?
<krabador> pettorato, quante opzioni hai di uefi, in bios?
<krabador> pettorato, se riesce a partirti l'installazione, alla fine devi usare boot repair
<krabador> è molto possibile che ti succeda
<pettorato> ah ok :D
<pettorato> thks
<pettorato> :D
<angelo86> krabador hai informazioni per me?
<krabador> angelo86, la scheda funziona perfettamente ed è anche caricata come prima periferica
<ibogoneiguai> kraba ci sono! ho il download , pennetta formattata lentamente con il programma HP che dicevi ed ora la rimonto con il programma che mi hai dato che ha 3 passi
<ibogoneiguai> e mi fermo lì
<angelo86> e come mai nelle impostazioni non la vede?
<krabador> angelo86, quale versione di ubunnut
<ibogoneiguai> aiuto answers?
<krabador> hai fatto la pendrive?
<ibogoneiguai> la sto facendo ora
<ibogoneiguai> sono al passo 3
<ibogoneiguai> mi manc apremere create
<ibogoneiguai> ah il step 4
<ibogoneiguai> non so cosa mettere
<angelo86> ho la 14.04
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, niente, 0
<ibogoneiguai> ok create?
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, hai selezionato correttamente la iso ?
<ibogoneiguai> si quella che ho scaricato
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, hai selezionato ubuntu nel menu a tendina
<ibogoneiguai> si
<alicefox> ciao
<alicefox> Sto cerCANDO un esperto in linux mint
<krabador> !chat | alicefox
<ubot-it> alicefox: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<louiscesar> salve buonasera
<Alessio78_> @krabador che dici, ci devo rinunciare a far andare la wifi da USB ?
<alicefox> ma dove trovo il supporto per linux mint?
<krabador> alicefox, oppure chiedi nelle risorse di mint
<krabador> alicefox, chiedi nel loro sito
<alicefox> ha
<alicefox> perdonai ma non le ho trovate
<alicefox> mi sai indicare il èpercorso?
<louiscesar> sono nuovo di ubuntu lo sto usando da circa un mese e sono molto soddisfatto
<alicefox> ok
<alicefox> cwerco
<alicefox>  grazie
<louiscesar> un solo quesito
<krabador> angelo86, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils alsa-tools
<louiscesar> sul pc di mia sorella
<krabador> angelo86, alsamixer
<louiscesar> un piccolo net acer
<krabador> vedi quante schede ti rileva
<louiscesar> come si fa la scansione per le reti wifi?
<krabador> louiscesar, vai nel task di network manager
<krabador> louiscesar, clicca col tasto sinistro
<ibogoneiguai> ok finito il processo
<ibogoneiguai> adesso ho ubuntu nella pennetta drive bootabile
<ibogoneiguai> il 14/04
<louiscesar> krabador si poi?
<krabador> louiscesar, cosa viene visualizzato?
<krabador> louiscesar, sei in presenza di reti wireless?
<louiscesar> krabador io ci ho installato un lubuntu
<louiscesar> durente l istallazione la trovava il wifi (infatti ha scaricato gli aggiornamenti
<louiscesar> ora nn so come fare per connetterlo
<krabador> louiscesar, che lubuntu hai installato ?
<louiscesar> l ultimo il 14
<krabador> cosa ti visualizza il task in basso a destra della rete?
<krabador> il task di network manager
<louiscesar> gestione task intendi?
<krabador> louiscesar, no, il task della rete
<ibogoneiguai> quindi provo a bootare?
<louiscesar> dove lo trovo?
<louiscesar> il task della rete?
<krabador> louiscesar, in basso a destra
<krabador> a fianco al volume
<louiscesar> non c'è proprio
<louiscesar> anche io lo cercavo li
<krabador> louiscesar, ctrl alt t
<krabador> aprirai il terminale
<krabador> scrivi nm-applet e invio
<ibogoneiguai> ok boot partito
<ibogoneiguai> avvio installazione
<louiscesar> perfetto è comparso
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, allora, aspetta
<louiscesar> ma mi esce funzionalita rete disabilitate
<ibogoneiguai> sono in attesa
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, riavvia, con l'opzione prova ubuntu, che se il pc si puo' connere
<krabador> *connettere
<ibogoneiguai> si?
<krabador> puoi tornare qui, per essere aiutato sull'installazione
<ibogoneiguai> se lo connetto devo disconnettere questo
<ibogoneiguai> e non so come contattarti
<louiscesar> network manager non è in esecuzione
<krabador> louiscesar, allora, sempre nel terminale lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | louiscesar
<ubot-it> louiscesar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ibogoneiguai> domanda agile
<ibogoneiguai> mi va bene un cavo ethernet incrociatop per collegare il mio pc al modem?
<krabador> ibogoneiguai, se hai un cavo ethernet, puoi caricare con l'opzione "prova ubuntu", collegare quel cavo ethernet , aprire il browser, e rientare in questo canale
<ibogoneiguai> ok brb
<krabador> il crossed potrebbe non andare, tu prova, se ti connette te lo dice network manager appena caricato
<louiscesar> krabador comando inserito
<louiscesar> sono uscite varie scritte
<louiscesar>  dopo digitato lshw -c
<louiscesar> cosa devo digitare?
<flow874> Ciao, di recente ho acquistato un asus vivo pc e non riesco a connettermi con la rete wifi, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474425/
<krabador> louiscesar, nel terminale sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> louiscesar, e poi pastebin
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai2, in canale
<ilbogoneiguai2> dove_
<ilbogoneiguai2> ?
<krabador> qui
<ilbogoneiguai2> ok
<ilbogoneiguai2> ci sono
<krabador> perfetto, hai caricato quindi ubuntu dalla pendrive
<ilbogoneiguai2> ora?
<ilbogoneiguai2> esatto
<krabador> adesso, come vuoi installare il sistema?
<louiscesar> quando scrivo pastebin mi da comando non trovato
<ilbogoneiguai2> cancellando il vecchio
<krabador> !pastebin | louiscesar
<ubot-it> louiscesar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilbogoneiguai2> e formattando hard disk
<flow874> Ciao, di recente ho acquistato un asus vivo pc e non riesco a connettermi con la rete wifi, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474425/
<Holden> salve
<krabador> salve
<ilbogoneiguai2> ora ora __ sono euforico
<ilbogoneiguai2> ?
<louiscesar> poi?
<ilbogoneiguai2> pover-omo
<krabador> louiscesar, devi incollare il link qui
<louiscesar> come lo incollo? è su un altro pc
<ilbogoneiguai2> lo guardi e lo scrivi a mano...
<krabador> louiscesar, hai un cavo lan ?
<louiscesar> si
<louiscesar> lo stacco e lo attacco su questo qui
<krabador> louiscesar, perfetto, poi entri
<ilbogoneiguai2> aiutttooo oraaa?
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai2, allora
<krabador> hai windows in questo pc?
<ilbogoneiguai2> si xp
<ilbogoneiguai2> avevo vista prima
<ilbogoneiguai2> ma levato
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai2, vuoi avere ubuntu a fianco ad xp?
<ilbogoneiguai2> no
<ilbogoneiguai2> via xp
<ilbogoneiguai2> voglio prestazioni e memoria
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai2, allora, prova il sistema in questa modalità
<krabador> e vedi se fa quello che deve fare
<krabador> che se ci sono cose di win che su ubuntu non vanno , poi ci rimani male
<krabador> sebbene c'è wine
<krabador> che puo' eseguire programmi win
<ilbogoneiguai2> a me serve audio
<ilbogoneiguai2> video
<ilbogoneiguai2> buona connessione
<ilbogoneiguai2> e velocit' di risposta
<ilbogoneiguai2> poi uso maggiormjente interned per fb
<ilbogoneiguai2> e giocare online quindi graffia
<ilbogoneiguai2> non [ molto ampio l-utilizzo
<ilbogoneiguai2> di questo
<ilbogoneiguai2> pc
<flow874> Ciao, di recente ho acquistato un asus vivo pc e non riesco a connettermi con la rete wifi, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474425/
<ilbogoneiguai2> anche perch[ ha 7 anni
<flow874> Ciao, di recente ho acquistato un asus vivo pc e non riesco a connettermi con la rete wifi, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474425/Ciao, di recente ho acquistato un asus vivo pc e non riesco a connettermi con la rete wifi, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474425/Ciao, di recente ho acquistato un asus vivo pc e non riesco a connettermi con la rete wifi, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi? http://
<louiscesar> krabador assurdo non si connette nemmeno via lan!
<krabador> louiscesar, se non si connette via lan, è dura
<krabador> devono essere installati dei pacchetti
<louiscesar> la cosa assurda è che durante l installazione di lubuntu si è collegato wifi
<louiscesar> per scaricare gli aggiornamenti!
<louiscesar> consigli l installazione di qualke altra derivata di ubuntu?
<krabador> flow874, apri il terminale
<krabador> flow874, cat /etc/lsb-release -a
<ilbogoneiguai2> quindi
<krabador> louiscesar, che pc è ?
<ilbogoneiguai2> so che sei solo
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai2, mi dici le caratteristiche hardware del pc, per favore?
<ilbogoneiguai2> come posso vederle utilizzando ubuntu?
<louiscesar> un acer aspire one happy
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai2, apri il terminale, con ctrl alt t
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai2, sudo lshw
<krabador> !pastebin | ilbogoneiguai2
<ubot-it> ilbogoneiguai2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<louiscesar> krabador che dici forse con xubuntu risolvo?
<krabador> louiscesar, no
<krabador> louiscesar, se la wireless è broadcom, non si installa in nessuna ubuntu
<krabador> da sola
<krabador> per una questione di licenza del driver
<krabador> louiscesar, mi serve, per favore, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> louiscesar, incollalo su un file di testo
<krabador> louiscesar, salvalo su chiavetta
<fabio_> sera
<krabador> inserisci la chiavetta in un sistema connesso e mandalo in pastebin qui
<ilbogoneiguai2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474534/
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai2, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai2, stessa cosa, pastebin
<ilbogoneiguai2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474559/
<ilbogoneiguai2> eccolo
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai2, allora nel disco hai una sola partizione
<ilbogoneiguai2> parla italiano
<krabador> puoi installare tranquillamente ubuntu a fianco a win, in modo da avere una schermata in avvio che ti fa scegliere cosa caricare
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai2, per il momento ti consiglierei di installare in questo modo
<ilbogoneiguai2> ci; influisce sulle prestazioni_
<krabador> no
<ilbogoneiguai2> ok
<ilbogoneiguai2> cos= sia
<ilbogoneiguai2> come fare?
<krabador> non influisce nelle prestazioni di nessuno dei 2
<krabador> solo che prima devi fare una deframmentazione da win
<krabador> in win, di win
<ilbogoneiguai2> ok come si fa
<louiscesar> krabador la ho copiata sulla chiavetta
<ilbogoneiguai2> ok np
<louiscesar> ora cosa faccio?
<krabador> louiscesar, se non vedo il risultato del comando non so dirti
<louiscesar> network DISABLED             description: Ethernet interface       product: AR8152 v1.1 Fast Ethernet       vendor: Qualcomm Atheros       physical id: 0       bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0       logical name: eth0       version: c1       serial: 1c:75:08:1c:1b:b2       capacity: 100Mbit/s       width: 64 bits       clock: 33MHz       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vpd bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 1
<krabador> louiscesar,
<krabador> no
<krabador> non devi incollare in canale
<krabador> !pastebin | louiscesar
<ubot-it> louiscesar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<louiscesar> si sono in paste bin
<ilbogoneiguai2> devo andarmene
<louiscesar> ho incollato su pastebin
<ilbogoneiguai2> come faccio a tenere i contatti?
<louiscesar> ora cosa faccio?
<krabador> louiscesar, premi paste, ed incolli qui il link
<krabador> "tenere i contatti" ?
<ilbogoneiguai2> nel senso farmi aiutare nel proseguimento dell-installazione
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai2, puoi tranquillamente riavviare il sistema, fare la deframmentazione, riaavviare la chiavetta, con l'opzione prova ubuntu e rientrare qui
<krabador> !installazione | ilbogoneiguai2
<ubot-it> ilbogoneiguai2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ilbogoneiguai2> ok ty per adesso
<ilbogoneiguai2> buona serata e stima per la pazienza
<louiscesar> wireless       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath9k driverversion=3.13.0-24-generic firmware=N/A latency=0 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn       resources: irq:17 memory:56000000-5600ffff valeria@valeria-AOHAPPY:~$
<louiscesar> questo?
<krabador> louiscesar, ti caccio
<ilbogoneiguai2> spero tu sia pagato quivalentemente
<krabador> louiscesar, quante volte ti si deve chiedere di incollare in pastebin
<louiscesar> ho incollato in paste bin
<krabador> e di incollare qui il link risultante
<krabador> louiscesar, se non incolli qui
<louiscesar> e premuto anche paste
<krabador> il link risultante
<spartacus_72> louiscesar, dopo aver incollato in pastebin,prendi il link che ti restituisce il browser ed incollalo qui
<krabador> DOPO paste
<krabador> louiscesar, non risolvi nulla.
<fabio_> per aumentare il font del grub?
<louiscesar> krabador non mi esce alcun link
<louiscesar> mi escono altre scritte
<krabador> è una cosa del genere http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474559/ che ti esce sopra il browser
<fabio_> louiscesar,  ti sei loggato? ti chiede nome... l hai scritto?
<louiscesar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474616/
<louiscesar> forse questo?
<spartacus_72> louiscesar,già
<fabio_> yesss louiscesar
<krabador> louiscesar, sudo rfkill unblock all
<krabador> louiscesar, sudo rfkill list
<louiscesar> inseriti tutti e 2 i comandi
<louiscesar> ora?
<louiscesar> '
<Paradisee> come loggo quello che succede durante il boot del sistema?
<Paradisee> dovrebbe essere sotto /var/log/
<Paradisee> risolto
<krabador> louiscesar, sempre il pastebin di entrambi
<krabador> louiscesar, in questo pc, hai dei tasti per abilitare/disabiltare la rete ?
<danyfil> Salve, sono nuovo e sto provando ad entrare nel mondo di ubuntu ma sto incontrando qualche difficoltà....
<danyfil> sono abbastanza inesperto
<krabador> danyfil, chiedi
<danyfil> grazie! Sto provando ad installare ubuntu 14 04 amd 64 su di un vecchio hp pavilion zv6000...
<krabador> danyfil, che problema c'è?
<danyfil> in coabitazione con indows xp sp3
<danyfil> mi si blocca l'installaz uando configura il kernel bcmwl
<krabador> danyfil, hai fatto il dvd, o la pendrive?
<danyfil> dvd
<krabador> danyfil, che errore da?
<danyfil> ho una scheda broadcom, può essere quello il probl?
<danyfil> E' ferm d a una buona mezz'ora
<krabador> danyfil, no , le broadcom devono essere installate dopo il sistema
<krabador> deve essersi bloccato per qualche motivo
<danyfil> che mi consigli di fare?
<krabador> danyfil, mi dici un po' di specifiche hardware?
<krabador> processore ram scheda video
<danyfil> ci provo,
<danyfil> spero di non sbagliare, la s. video dovrebbe essere ati radeon express 200
<Paradisee> danyfil: visto che ci sei ti conviene loggare su windows
<danyfil> il processore amd 64 3000
<danyfil> o 3200+
<danyfil> ok ora provo dall'altro pc, questo è impallato con l'installaz.
<danyfil1971> eccomi qua
<danyfil1971> ho cambiato nick
<danyfil1971> Il processore dovrebbe essere AMD Sempron Mobile 3200+ (ho preso le caratteristiche da siti online perchè non posso vederle in quanto  il notebook è bloccato)
<Paradisee> danyfil1971: è un portaile relativamente vecchio?
<danyfil> si molto del 2002 credo
<Paradisee> e allora, scordati ubuntu 14.04
<danyfil> quindi che mi consigliate?
<Paradisee> una distro piu leggera
<danyfil> meglio una vrsione 32 bit?
<Paradisee> non andrebbe cmq bene sul tuo
<malindi> buonasera disturbo?
<danyfil> intanto come interrompo l'installazione?
<danyfil> no, non disturb
<Paradisee> tieni premuto il tasto di accensione
<danyfil> ok
<malindi> ho scaricato ubuntu 14.04 l unica ccosa che non capisco non mi copia sulla scrivania le icone della dash o del lancher
<danyfil> intanto vi ringrazio per la collaborazione e spero di riuscre ad entrare in questo nuovo mondo informatico che mi affascina molto, anche per motivi "ideologici"....
<Paradisee> danyfil: prima di cominciare, ti consiglio di leggerti in giro la nostra filosofia
<malindi> c'è qualcuno?
<Paradisee> danyfil: io sono un amante di Debian ad esempio
<danyfil> ok, la leggero, intanto spero di non aver infranto alcuna regola se fosse chiedo scusa.
<danyfil> ok mi documenterò meglio!
<Paradisee> danyfil: nel frattempo, dai un occhiata alla distro piu adatta al tuo notebook
<Paradisee> ce ne sono molte, forse lubuntu fa al caso tuo
<danyfil> ok ciao e grazie mille!
<TINAZ> qualcuno che puo darmi una mano?
<angelo_> Buonasera, ho installato da poco xubuntu, ho riscontrato diversi problemi e non sò se ho sbagliato qualche configurazione oppure sono problemi "normali"
<angelo_> uno dei problemi è che mi si disconette spesso dalla rete wifi e per ripristinare il collegamento devo spengere il pc e riaccenderlo
<angelo_> aspetto qualche consiglio prima di postare il prossimo problema per non andare in confusione . Grazie
<krabador> angelo_, ctrl alt t , sudo lshw -C network , iwconfig , rfkill list
<angelo_> grazie Krabador, ma non ho capito, dove devo usare questa seguenza che mi hai dato
<krabador> premi ctrl alt t, ti comparirà il terminale
<krabador> li inerisci uno alla volta
<krabador> e incolli il risultato di tutti
<krabador> !pastebin | angelo_
<ubot-it> angelo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> in questo sito
<angelo_> ho fatto ctrl alt t ma non si apre niente
<krabador> angelo_, tutti insieme
<krabador> non separatamente
<angelo_> non so se ti può essere utile ma quando clicco su casa ci mette un pò ad aprire la pagina e mi da sempre un messaggio di errore
<angelo_> si grazie lo immaginavo
<angelo_> ho riprovato ma non mi si apre niente
<krabador> angelo_, allora apri un terminale
<krabador> clicca sul topino e emulatore di terminale
<lella> aiuto, ho fatto aggiornamento ed ora non riesco più ad entrare
<krabador> lella, dove si blocca?
<angelo_> ok grazie  lo cerco
<lella> quando inserisco la password si blocca, e anche quando vado su sessione ospite
<angelo_> ok aperto
<krabador> angelo_, manda i comandi di prima
<krabador> e fa un pastebin con il risultato di tutti e 3
<lella> non dovevo installare ubuntu...ho sempre avuto problemi
<krabador> lella, premi ctrl alt f1 , avrai un terminale a tutto schermo , fai  il login testuale
<krabador> segnati i comandi
<lella> ok
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> lella, stai scrivendo da un'altro pc?
<lella> si
<lella> cioè no
<lella> sono entrata con accesso remoto
<angelo_> scusa ma li devo scrivere oppure premere
<lella> devo scrivere altro?
<lella> ci sei?
<krabador> lella, hai mandato quei comandi?
<krabador> angelo_, manda i comandi
<krabador> nel terminale
<krabador> scrivi ogni liniea
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> copi ed incolli in pastebin
<lella> devo uscire da qui per farlo, quindi lo saprai tra mezz'ora...
<krabador> il risultato di ognuno nel terminale
<krabador> lella, dov'è questo pc ??
<angelo_> ctrl comando non trovato
<krabador> angelo_,ctrl alt t è per aprire il terminiale
<lella> è questo il pc...devo uscire da questa pagina riavviare, perché non c'è desktop
<krabador> lella, se sei nello stesso pc, in cui hai il problema, come fai ad essere qui ?
<lella> mi sono spiegata?
<angelo_> scusa sono imbranato
<krabador> angelo_, rileggi le linee che ti ho mandato prima
<angelo_> ho capito hai ragione
<angelo_> ho copiato tutto in pastebin e ho fatto paste
<krabador> angelo_, adesso incolla qui il link
<angelo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7475283/
<krabador> ed è xubuntu 14.04 ?
<angelo_> si
<krabador> la scheda , secondo i comandi, funziona correttamente
<krabador> dimmi di preciso
<krabador> cosa fa e quando lo fa
<angelo_> piu spesso lo fa con un utente non amministratore, l'icona dell wifi inizia la ricerca rete, compaiono due frcce che girano e mi chiede la password di rete
<angelo_> anche se la inserisco non si connette continua a cercare la rete wifi
<angelo_> lo fa più frequente quando sono su farmerama
<krabador> angelo_, se è una rete n impostata solo come n
<krabador> non si connetterà
<krabador> visto che la scheda è g
<angelo_> ma ora sono collegato
<krabador> allora non è impostata solo come n
<angelo_> ho un modem router di-link
<angelo_> provo a controllare le impostazione del router
<krabador> angelo_, allora, una cosa che puoi fare, e cambiare il canale di trasmissione
<krabador> imposti un'altro canale nel router
<krabador> e metti lo stesso alla scheda
<krabador> in xubuntu
<angelo_> 802.11g only
<krabador> angelo_, perfetto allora nessun problema di protocollo
<krabador> prova a cambiare appunto canale di trasmissione
<angelo_> ok provo a cambiare il canale di trasmissione
<angelo_> il problema che quando riavvio il pc mi si blocca lo affrontiamo un altra volta?
<krabador> angelo_, iwconfig wlan0 channel n
<krabador> angelo_, "quando riavvio il pc si blocca"
<krabador> non è un bel segno
<krabador> sicuro di avere ram/hd a posto
<angelo_> lo so lo spengo con il tasto accensione
<angelo_> spesso ma non sempre si blocca anche quando lo spengo con il comando spegni
<krabador> angelo_, scusami, ma di che pc parliamo
<angelo_> nelle impostazioni del router non c'e' la n c'e' la g oppure la b
<angelo_> di un portatile asus f5n
<angelo_> di qualche anno
<krabador> angelo_, il router è bg
<krabador> come la tua scheda
<simone> scusate se mi intrometto, sono un nuovo utente di ubuntu e ho appena scoperto XChat, mi sono letto il regolamento ma non riesco a capire questa frase. "6. Non chiamare in query senza prima aver chiesto autorizzazione, ciò disturba molto chi sta aiutando. Chiedere: rimane comunque una regola di buona educazione per tutti. " cosa si intende per query?
<angelo_> quindi sembra tutto ok, magari imposto il canale 2 invece del canale 6
<krabador> simone, mandare un messaggio privato all'utente
<angelo_> ora e' tanto che non si disconnette, puo' essere un problema dell'utente?
<simone> grazie mille krabador
<krabador> angelo_, con quanti e quali utenti usi questo sistema?
<angelo_> un utente amministartore e 2 no
<angelo_> chi usa il pc e' (dovrebbe) tranquilla, la mia compagna
<angelo_> ci guarda qualche video e farmerama
<krabador> angelo_, e con la sua utenza, è tutto a posto ?
<angelo_> no e' proprio la sua che si disconnette piu frequentemente
<angelo_> però anche se cambio utente non si ricollega se non lo spengo
<nonsaprei> salve a tutti
<nonsaprei> ho un dvb usb
<angelo_> salve
<nonsaprei> ma quando apro metv non me la riconosce
<nonsaprei> mi potreste aiutare?
<Stek_Turku> salve a tutti
<angelo_> salve
<Stek_Turku> ho dei problemi con grub2
<Stek_Turku> della serie
<Stek_Turku> non mi vede piu' le distro installate (ho xubuntu, gnome ubuntu e lubit) e quando faccio update-grub mi fa vedere solo xubunrtu
<Stek_Turku> ho installato grub2 da dentro xubuntu (sda1), ho isntallato grub2 da una live con chroot ma nisba,,, solo se faccio partire un CD con super grub2 disk riesco a vedee le 3 distro e posso far partire gnome altrimenti vedo solo xubu e lubit, ma ripeto se da xubuntu faccio update-grub sembra che veda solo xubuntu mentre le scelte sono xubuntu e Lubit quando carico il grub
<Stek_Turku> ora ho trovato questo comando "sudo grub-install --force /dev/sda1"
<krabador> Stek_Turku, devi installare grub nella periferica che parte in boot
<krabador> non in una partizione
<krabador> !grub | Stek_Turku
<ubot-it> Stek_Turku: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Stek_Turku> seguito
<Joshua^Dunamis> Stek_Turku: a meno che non hai il UEFI e li devi selezionare la partizione EFI
<angelo_> Krabador ti volevo ringraziare per il tempo e pazienza, provo le indicazioni che mi hai dato, grazie
<Stek_Turku> io ho un asus 1215p e fino ad oggi non ho mai avuto problemi... avevo xubu (sda1 la / e sda7 la /home e gnome in sda6; in sda5 la swap) poi per fare posto a lubit ho ristretto la sda6 e creato la sda8.... primi problemi, la sda6 non funzionava piu' (su gparted avevo il triangolino con il punto esclamativo)
<Joshua^Dunamis> Stek_Turku: non so cosa sia lubit cmq potevi evitare di installare nuovamente grub e poi andare nella distro da cui hai installato grub funzionante (credo in te xubuntu) e fare sudo grub
<Joshua^Dunamis> *sudo update-grub
<Stek_Turku> uso grub customizer e intanto ho provato a rinominare le distro che vedevo nel menu' del grub per capire meglio chi era lubit chi xubu e chi gnome dato che apparivano tute come ubuntu... nel fare questo le voci del menu' hanno cominciato ad aumentare (della serie avevo olre 10 voci)... poi ho perso il controllo , ho inziato ad eliminarle da gcustomizer ed ora le uniche che mi appaiono sono quelle du xubu e que
<Stek_Turku> lle di lubit ma ripeto se fatccio updarte grub nel terminale vedo che trova solo le voci di xubuntu
<Stek_Turku> lubit e' una nuova distro bastata su ubuntu e opnebox, molto leggera e minimale
<Joshua^Dunamis> Stek_Turku: capito credo ti tocca un os-prober funzionante. Potresti provare con Boot-repair
<Stek_Turku> cosa e' boot repair? una live? o un programma da installare?
<Joshua^Dunamis> entrambi, trovi anche la iso live che poi è ubuntu 13.04 più i tools boot-repair
<angelo_> notte  a tutti
<Joshua^Dunamis> si chiama qualcosa come Linux Secure Remix
<Stek_Turku> notte angelo_
<Stek_Turku> ok Joshua, stavo vedendo... trovato, provo la live
<Joshua^Dunamis> perfetto
<Stek_Turku> grazie del suggerimento intanto
<Joshua^Dunamis> di nulla ;)
<Stek_Turku> mi stacco e provo
<Stek_Turku> buona notte per ora
<Joshua^Dunamis> in bocca al lupo
<Joshua^Dunamis> nottee
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-17
<akis24> giorno
<pillo> buongiorno a tutti
<pillo> krabador ci sei?
<pillo> ho un problema con la stampante wireless
<pillo> riesco ad installarla ma poi non mi stampa come se non partisse il processo
<pillo> anche se poi il sistema di mi dice "lavoro accodato come n° 21-22 ecc)
<pippuccio76> Salve ho lubuntu sto cercando un software come tortoise
<pillo> qualcuno puo' rispondermi????
<akis24> pippuccio76: che sarebbe tortoise ?
<pippuccio76> un software svn
<akis24> pippuccio76: che serve a far che ?
<pippuccio76> quando programmi in gruppo e invii nuovi file controlla se ci sono state modifiche e chiede se accettarle o meno
<akis24> pippuccio76: capito non saprei dirti  ma credo ci sia qualcosa del genere anche su lubuntu ecc
<pippuccio76> su ubuntu c'è...
<akis24> pippuccio76: e allora usa quello su lubuntu  stessa cosa
<pippuccio76> no perchè funziona con nautilus...
<akis24> pippuccio76: e magari installera' le dipendene da solo se è presente nei repo ufficiali di lubuntu
<akis24> dipendenze*
<pillo> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<remix_tj> pippuccio76: rabbitvcs
<remix_tj> ma comunque se usi svn, basta che usi il terminale, c'è il comando svn
<akis24> pillo: hai provato a stampare una pagina di prova della stampante e vedere se viene stampata ? .. nel frattempo elimina i processi in coda
<pillo> si si ma nn succede nulla la pagina dei processi di coda e' vuota
<akis24> pillo: e la pagina di prova la stampa o no ?
<pillo> e se provo a effettuare un 23a stampa prova mi dice aggiunto a lavoro
<pillo> e se provo a effettuare una stampa prova mi dice aggiunto a lavoro 23
<pillo> no nn la stampa
<akis24> pillo: vuol dire che i processi sono sempre in coda se viene aggiunta  comunque
<pillo> ho fatto una stamp della pagina se la vuoi vedere ma nn so come postartela
<akis24> !image | pillo
<ubot-it> pillo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pillo> nn mi fa' aprire il sito dice sito malevolo
<akis24> usa imageshak
<pillo> come faccio a eliminare tutti i processi di coda?
<pillo> ma devo registrarmi su imageshake?
<akis24> no
<akis24> pillo:  usane uno qualsiasi per ora se vuoi  in attesa risolvano il problema su imagebin
<pillo> ok
<pillo> ora che ho caricato l' immagine come te la posto?
<akis24> pillo:  devi copiare l'indirizzo della pagina web qui
<pillo> https://imageshack.com/my/images
<akis24> pillo: non è quello corretto quella è la pagina di ingresso ..  usane uno qualsiasi se richiede registrazione ne esistono tanti
<pillo> ma mi sono registrato su quello
<akis24> pillo: allora posta l'indirizzo della pagina con l'immagine caricata
<pillo> https://imageshack.com/i/nfkplmp
<akis24> pillo: si visto adesso
<pillo> https://imageshack.com/i/n6tpurp
<pillo> questa e' la seconda dove compare la scritta stato: inattiva
<pillo> vista?
<pillo> io utilizzo lubuntu
<akis24> pillo: non saprei aiutarti aspetta se qualcuno puo' risponderti  .. per vedere i processi in coda da terminale puoi dare  lpq -l  e per eliminarli lprm x  al posto di x il numero del processo
<pillo> e x eliminarli direttamente tutti?
<akis24> pillo:  lprm -
<pillo> dice che nn ho i pacchetti x lpr
<akis24> pillo: allora dovrebbe essere vuota la coda di stampa
<pillo> sicuro?
<akis24> pillo: spegni e riaccendi la stampante  e vedi che dice
<pillo> allora xke continua ad aggiungermeli?
<akis24> pillo: hai dato lpq -l ?
<pillo> cosa e'
<akis24> pillo:  ma leggi oppure no ? per vedere i processi in coda da terminale puoi dare  lpq -l  e per eliminarli lprm x  al posto di x il numero del processo
<pillo> come faccio ad incollarti quello che mi compare?
<akis24> !paste | pillo
<ubot-it> pillo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pillo> si l ho fatto ma nn mi trova i pacchetti e quindi il comando nn da' risultati ora ti mostro
<pillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7477070/
<akis24> pillo:  non  è 1  e lpr -l   come livorno ...     comunque per visualizzare il manuale dei comandi scrivi man lprm , man lpq e man lpr.
<pillo> nn c'e' il manuale
<pillo> -.-"
<pillo> e' come se nn capisse cosa e' lpr xke mi dice sempre di installarlo da quei pacchetti e se ne inserisco uno mi dice che nn puo' installarli o per un motivo o per un altro
<akis24> pillo: sudo apt-get install lpr
<pillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7477096/
<akis24> pillo: che versione usi di lubuntu ?
<pillo> l ultima
<akis24> pillo:  prova a dare   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  e poi metti risultato su pastebin
<pillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7477106/
<akis24> pillo: gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list    oppure mousepad  dipende da cosa si usa su lubuntu e metti su paste
<pillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7477131/
<akis24> pillo: che ditor di testo hai su lubuntu ?
<akis24> editor*
<pillo> nn saprei
<pillo> dove posso vedertelo?
<akis24> pillo: in poche parole che usi per aprire i documenti ?
<pillo> abiword
<akis24> pillo: su accessori magari avrai qualcosa tipo leafpad ... gedit  o .mousepad  guardaci e vedi che trovi
<pillo> risposta esatta?
<akis24> errata..
<pillo> xpad
<pillo> anche leafpad
<akis24> pillo:  allora dai   leafpad  /etc/apt/sources.list
<pillo> ok e ora come te lo copio sempre su paste?
<akis24> e si pillo
<pillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7477150/
<akis24> pillo: sudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list  e poi metti il simbolo  #  davanti la riga  #deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/   come leggi qui  poi salva
<pillo> dopo devo salvarla?
<akis24> pillo:  dai solo salva e basta
<pillo> eh ma nn me lo fa' fare xke mi chiede se voglio sovrascrivere
<pillo> dico di si ma mi dice impossibile salvare elenco lettura
<akis24> pillo: sovrascrivi e poi fai vedere sempre su paste
<pillo> anzi impossibile aprire il file x la scrittura
<pillo> dove posso trovarlo il vecchio file source cosi' lo cancello e questo lo salvo con nome
<akis24> pillo: hai dato la password quando hai aperto ?
<pillo> eh si
<akis24> pillo: fai vedere uno screen
<pillo> https://imageshack.com/i/n6ffjnp
<akis24> pillo: che torniamo alla stampante ?
<pillo> te l ho fatto vedere
<akis24> pillo:  lo screen che volevo vedere era riferito a leafpad ...
<pillo> ah lo faccio subito
<pillo> https://imageshack.com/i/na1dhop
<pillo> visto?
<akis24> pillo: vedi se riesci a salvare il file  se no chiudi proviamo in altro modo
<pillo> ok ho chiuso
<akis24> pillo: sudo software-properties-gtk   e poi vai su altro software
<akis24> pillo: se leggi la riga   deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  togli la spunta
<akis24> pillo: mentre sei li abilita i partner di canonical nel caso non lo siano mettendo la spunta
<pillo> ok la deb nn c'e' gli altri ovvero i canonical li ho abilitati
<pillo> https://imageshack.com/i/ndoejbp
<akis24> pillo:  guarda sul resto spostandoti sulle varie voci sopra  .. aggiornamenti  ecc
<pillo> mi da' errore appena arrivo a ricerca aggiornamenti
<pillo> E:Malformed line 5 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist), E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<akis24> pillo:  chiudi tutto
<pillo> fatto
<ibogoneiguai> salve
<ibogoneiguai> come installo steam?
<pillo> |akis24 secondo me manca qlc nei vari pacchetti
<ibogoneiguai> raga aiutooooooooooooooooooo
<akis24> pillo: manca che si deve modificare il file sources.list  togliendo quella riga che non centra nulla
<akis24> pillo: sudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list  elimina la riga  e salva proviamo cosi
<akis24> pillo: eliminala del tutto questa riga    deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<akis24> ibogoneiguai: che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<ibogoneiguai> l'ultima installato stamani
<akis24> ibogoneiguai: guardato sul software center ?
<ibogoneiguai> non ci capisco una mazza e l'unica cosa che vogliof are subito visto che c'è il week-end è installare steam e dota2 per potermi godere il fine settimana..il resto dei programmi driver intalleròà in futuro
<ibogoneiguai> il software center mi si ghiaccia e crasha a metà installazione
<akis24> ibogoneiguai: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<akis24> ibogoneiguai: dal terminale dai il comando che ti ho dato e vedi se lo installa
<ibogoneiguai> messaggio: dpkg è stato itnerrotto. è necessario eseguire sudo dpkg --configure  -a per correggere il problema
<akis24> ibogoneiguai: sudo dpkg --configure  -a
<ibogoneiguai> e nula
<ibogoneiguai> srta installando
<akis24> ibogoneiguai: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ibogoneiguai> sta installando
<ibogoneiguai> avevo sbagliato a scrivere synaptic
<akis24> bene
<ibogoneiguai> ok ha fatto ( on so cosa ) ora riprovo a installare steam dal softw center?
<akis24> ibogoneiguai: aspetta... apri dal menu sistema  dovresti avere ora una voce " gestore pacchetti " o qualcosa di simile  aprilo
<ibogoneiguai> ok
<ibogoneiguai> nulla dentro
<ibogoneiguai> gestore archivi
<akis24> ibogoneiguai:  gestore pacchetti o synaptic   .. il gestore archivi e altra cosa
<ibogoneiguai> ci sono
<akis24> ibogoneiguai: hai un finestra di ricerca scrivici steam
<ibogoneiguai> ok
<ibogoneiguai> poi
<akis24> ibogoneiguai: dovresti avere la voce sotto " steam "  cliccaci col destro del mouse e seleziona installa e poi dai applica
<ibogoneiguai> si è verificato un errrore_
<ibogoneiguai> il sottoprocesso nuovo script pre-instalation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<akis24> ibogoneiguai: chiudi synaptic
<ibogoneiguai> e:/var/cache/apt/archives/steam_1%3a1.0.0.45-1ubuntu1_i386.deb:
<ibogoneiguai> ok
<akis24> ibogoneiguai: dal terminale sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  e po metti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> poi*
<ibogoneiguai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ibogoneiguai> aspetta cambio pc
<il> sono dall'ubuntu ora
<Torpedo_Smash> buongiorno a tutti, sono passato da poco alla 14.04 e avrei una domanda: è possibile reintegrare le webapps in Firefox invece che nel nuovo browser per ubuntu touch?
<il> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7477345/
<il> ecco il risultato akis
<akis24> il: sudo apt-get clean
<il> ok fattto
<akis24> il: riprova a installare steam o da synaptic o ubuntu software center  vediamo se va' adesso
<il> da synaptic non va
<il> provo softw center
<il> fallito anche da softw
<il> messaggio
<il> installArchives() failed: Preconfigurazione dei pacchetti in corso Preconfigurazione dei pacchetti in corso Preconfigurazione dei pacchetti in corso (Reading database ...  (Reading database ... 5% (Reading database ... 10% (Reading database ... 15% (Reading database ... 20% (Reading database ... 25% (Reading database ... 30% (Reading database ... 35% (Reading database ... 40% (Reading database ... 45% (Reading database ... 50% (Reading 
<akis24> il: non incolalre in canale usa sempre pastebin
<akis24> incollare*
<il> ok
<il> scs
<il> ora?
<akis24> il: ... aspetta
<il> sisi io sono qui...
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> il: da terminale   cd /var/cache/apt/archives/     e poi dai   ls -a
<il> .  ..  lock  partial  steam_1%3a1.0.0.45-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<il> questa è la rispota
<akis24> il: si ora vediamo come risolvere
<fabio> giorno
<fabio> per aumentare il font del grub?
<ibogoneiguai> ci sei...?
<akis24> il: si sto' cercando qualche soluzione
<akis24> il_:  scarica questo sulla scrivania    http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<ibogoneiguai> aspetta ti dico  che dal softw center
<ibogoneiguai> cercando steam
<ibogoneiguai> mi appaiono due steam
<ibogoneiguai> il primo stem non me lo fà installare
<ibogoneiguai> ho paura fosse una patch..il secondo steam(steam-launcher ) lo sto installando ora dopo aver fatto un account ubuntu
<akis24> il_: quello esatto e' steam-launcher
<ibogoneiguai> allora il mio Qi è l'errore
<akis24> ibogoneiguai: bene  allora posso anche pranzare
<ibogoneiguai> si buon appetito
<ibogoneiguai> scusa il disagio
<akis24> di nulla
<baga> installare i driver per multifunzione brother dcp-1512 la parte stampante funziona lo scanner no
<jester-> baga: sul sito brother ci sono tutti i driver linux a disposizione
<baga> ho installato il giusto driver ma la stampa la fà lo scanner non lo rileva
<jester-> devi prendere il dirver pe lo scanner sul sito
<baga> linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1 i drtiver stampante li ho messi a mano nelle giuste cartelle ma il fax nada
<baga> il file è questo ma non è un deb anche se dovrebbe esserlo
<jester-> baga: guarda bene sul sito c'è tutto
<baga> ok grazie
<jester-> sono tutti deb
<senza_benza> ciao a tutti
<senza_benza> ho due problemi, posso chiedere?
<jester-> dica
<senza_benza> io ho installato kubuntu 14.04 e in qualche occasione mi si pianta
<senza_benza> si piantano mouse e tastiera e l'unica cosa che posso fare è premere il pulsante di accensione e disconnetere e riconnettere l'account
<jester-> senza_benza: si freeza?
<jester-> e in qauli occasioni
<jester-> quali*
<senza_benza> scusa l'ignoranza, cosa vuol dire freeze?
<senza_benza> apparentemente non c'è un occasione particolare
<jester-> senza_benza: si impianta e non va piu ne avanti ne indietro
<jester-> no mouse non tastiera
<senza_benza> esatto allora si freeza
<jester-> senza_benza:che tipo di ubntu hai
<senza_benza> kubuntu 14.04
<senza_benza> su hdd esterno
<jester-> si ma ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu
<senza_benza> 4 partizioni: swap, tmp, home e /
<jester-> senza_benza: se divaghi mica si fa nulla
<senza_benza> l'ho scritto, kubuntu
<senza_benza> è la prima cosa che ho scritto..
<jester-> senza_benza: eh kde della 14.04 è un po a bottane
<jester-> ho dovuto renistallare la 13,10
<senza_benza> quindi mi consigli qualche versione indietro almeno per adesso?
<jester-> pare ci siano stati casini con dei pacchetti e malintesi fara sviluppatori
<senza_benza> ma non è meglio la 12.04 che è lts?
<jester-> 13.10 va una scheggia e le differenze sono irrilevanti
<jester-> senza_benza: e tieni presente che se u supporto usb il sistema rallenta assasi
<jester-> assai*
<senza_benza> apposta uso kubuntu
<senza_benza> ubuntu con unity non andava avanti
<senza_benza> secondo problema
<jester-> bus usb è un collo di bottiglia
<jester-> se poi il pc è poco potente viene una ciofeca
<senza_benza> ho l'hdd interno con windows 7, il pc con l'hdd interno non mi si avvia più, sembra che manchi il boot
<jester-> basta mettere grub sul primo hd
<jester-> e da li avvia tutto quello che c'è no pc anche su algtri 27 dischi
<senza_benza> ma io grub ce l'ho nell'hdd ext ma windows non me lo avvia
<senza_benza> e poi non riesco nemmeno a vedere i file dell'hdd interno
<jester-> dai sudo update-grub
<senza_benza> e cosa devo dirti? l'ho dato il comando
<jester-> senza_benza: ha trovato winzoz?
<senza_benza> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elf Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<senza_benza> ecco cosa ha trovato
<jester-> nada winz?
<senza_benza> questo c'è
<senza_benza> ma ho paura che abbia un problema l'hdd
<senza_benza> perchè ho montato l'immagine all'avvia  modificando fstab
<jester-> se non lo trova hd ha problemi
<jester-> senza_benza: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | senza_benza
<ubot-it> senza_benza: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<senza_benza> non mi ridà nulla
<senza_benza> ma devo dargli sudo?
<jester-> che ho scritto?
<senza_benza> scusa non avevo visto..
<senza_benza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7478084/
<senza_benza> ecco, ma lo trova il disco
<senza_benza> infatti io volevo montarlo all'avvio
<senza_benza> ma mi dice che non è pronto o è inesistente
<jester-> senza_benza: sei da livecd?
<senza_benza> in che senso scusa?
<jester-> senza_benza: da sistema installato o da cd
<senza_benza> no, ho il sistema installato
<senza_benza> l'ho installato da liveUSB fatto con un'altra chiavetta
<jester-> senza_benza:  è strano che veda la usb come sda
<jester-> senza_benza: nel menu di avvio grub c'è winz?
<senza_benza> c'è win 7(loader) e win 7 sistemi di ripristino o qualcosa del genere
<jester-> se e non parte wwinz?
<senza_benza> no e non mi fa nemmeno accedere al bios
<jester-> senza_benza: il problema è sicuramente di winz e devi ripristinare i file di boot da cd winzoz per il bios non centra ne linux ne winz forse pigi il tasto sbagliato
<senza_benza> no no, ti assicuro che il tasto è sempre stato F2 e ha sempre funzionato.. io il cd di win non ce l'ho, ho solo la licenza, posso scaricarlo per ripristinare il boot?
<senza_benza> e poi ho un sacco di dati su quell'hdd, non è che perdo tutto?
<jester-> senza_benza: al boot ne winz ne linux possono influire
<jester-> senza_benza: dovresti vederlo nella finestra di sinistra di dolphim
<senza_benza> ma di fondo non riesco a capire perchè da ubuntu non vedo i file all'interno dell'hdd con win
<jester-> senza_benza: ma la vedi nel file manager la psrtizione winz?
<senza_benza_> scusami ma si è freezato
<jester-> senza_benza_: installa 13.10 o aggoingi unity
<jester-> o xubuntu-desktop
<senza_benza_> vorrei capire perchè fdisk mi legge l'hdd interno ma io da ubuntu non riesco a vederlo.. dolphin non me lo vede
<senza_benza> se continua a freezare non so come fare a scaricare la 13.10
<senza_benza> ma posso installare unity e basta? se si come faccio?
<jester-> senza_benza: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jester-> senza_benza: e anche sudo apt-get install update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<senza_benza> l'ultima domanda poi provo a non rompere più le scatole.. sono al 50% di download, quando avrò installato unity come faccio a far partire quello e non kde?
<jester-> senza_benza: finesta di login e scegli ubuntu anzichè kde plasma
<senza_benza> grazie di tutto jester
<Roberto567> ciao a tutti
<Roberto567> ho montato su chiavetta usb una iso di ubuntu 14.04 con unetbootin
<Roberto567> al riavvio del pc da chiavetta ho provato a installare ubuntu in un altra chiavetta
<Roberto567> solo che non mi è riuscito di rendere avviabile la 2a chiavetta
<Roberto567> forse ho fatto qualche sbaglio nella definizione di quello che avrebbe dovuto essere scritto nell'area di boot
<jester-> Roberto567: forse hai copiato la iso tal quale anzichè scriveral
<jester-> a
<Roberto567> scusami: ricomincio
<Roberto567> la iso che ho scaricato è stata scompattata su di una prima chiavetta usb con l'aiuto di unetbootin
<Roberto567> quindi ho creato una prima chiavetta con ubuntu avviabile dalla chiavetta
<Roberto567> a questo punto entrato nell'interfaccia grafica di ubunto, avrei voluto fare un'onstallazione che non fosse quella di prova, in una seconda chiavetta di capacità maggiore = 16 G
<Roberto567> ho seguito la procedura guidata d'installazione, solo che la seconda chiavetta, quella dove avrebbe dovuto risultare installato ubuntu, il mio boot manager mi dice che questo dispositivo non contiene un record di avvio
<Roberto567> cosa posso avere sbagliato ?
<jester-> Roberto567: che centra una seconda chiavetta
<jester-> devi fare il boot da usb
<Roberto567> la seconda chiavetta è il dispositivo sul quale ho provato a fare un'istallazione definitiva di ubuntu
<ugone> Roberto567, e quando dovevi scegliere dove mettere grub dove lo hai messo?
<jester-> aaah dove hai messo drub
<Roberto567> grub, non esiste nella lista drop down della finestra che mi chiede come voglio usare la prima partizione
<Roberto567> c'era efi, e ho messo quello
<jester-> Roberto567: hai provato a fare boot da usb con sistema installato?
<Roberto567> si certo
<jester-> e?
<jester-> Roberto567: non dovevi sefliere efi ma la usb
<Roberto567> e la risposta che ottengo dal mio computer, che come BIOS monta UEFI, è che la chiavetta sulla quale ho installato ubuntu definitivo, non riesce a bootare il pc
<Roberto567> ho fatto tre partizioni, una di 100 Mb per il bootloader
<Roberto567> una di 12 giga circa per il FileSystem e il Sistema operativo, e una di circa 3 giga per lo swap
<jester-> Roberto567: in definitiva ha cannato a installare grub su efi, capita, e ti è andata pure bene altrimenti senza la usb colelgata non sarebbe partito piu un cazzo
<jester-> Roberto567: fai il rispristino grub su usb che efi non ha
<jester-> avvierai facendo il boot da usb
<Roberto567> come faccio ?
<jester-> Roberto567: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> salta la parte per la /boot separata
<Roberto567> grazie, ora provo
<Roberto567> dici che posso ripristrinare il record di avvio senza disinstallare ubuntu ?
<Roberto567> sulla chiavetta ?
<Roberto567> credi si possa fare ?
<jester-> Roberto567: certo
<Roberto567> ok ci provo
<Roberto567> ciao e grazie
<jester-> Roberto567: il record di avvio MBR già c'è  ci devi mettere sopra grub
<jester-> Roberto567: e occhio a non installarlo su partizione ma su mbr, non sdxx ma sdx
<Roberto567> cmq agisco soltanto su chiavetta :D
<jester-> Roberto567: devi usare la live
<jester-> e occhio a non confindere il disco con la usb
<Roberto567> certamente
<akis24> sera
<Roberto567> ora provo
<Roberto567> se non capisco qualcosa torno :D
<Roberto567> non posso farlo da windows ?
<jester-> Roberto567: nu leggi la guida
<Roberto567> ok
<Roberto567> ciao e grazie
<Roberto567> no, non ci siamo capiti
<Roberto567> il disco di windows, io non l'ho neanche scalfito con un byte
<Roberto567> tranne la iso di ubuntu memorizzata da qualche parte
<jester-> madu, segui la guida e ripristina su mbr della usb
<jester-> centra una sega ne winz ne il disco interno
<Roberto567> ok, allora devo uscire da qui perchè devo spegnere e riaccendere dalla live di ubuntu
<Valgio63> Domandina: qualcuno sa dirmi perchè i miei Documenti Recenti risultano sempre vuoti, ovvero grigiati?
<Valgio63> Ovviamente nella 14.04
<jester-> Valgio63: ??
<Valgio63> jester-, ciao, Hai presente in alto a sx in risorse? In basso c'è Documenti recenti, ma rimane sempre vuota e grigia. Nella 13.10 andave alla grande e il file esiste .xml(mi sembra)
<jester-> Valgio63: non uso mai la funzione
<Valgio63> Uso la fallback, non  unity
<Valgio63> Ah ecco!
<Valgio63> jester-, ho trovato il modo di disabilitarla, ma non di vedere se è abilitata! Teoricamente lo dovrebbe essere di default
<jester-> e ho ancora la 13,10, il fole lo avavi aperto con un editor?
<Valgio63> il fole
<Valgio63> ?????
<jester-> il file
<zavorra> Salve , ho appena finito di installare lubuntu su un nb asus A6000 , adesso vorrei riuscire a far funzionare la connessione tramite chiavetta alcatel x230s che ubuntu 12.04 mi riconosce senza problemi mentre non sò come farla funzionare in lubuntu 14.04 . Se la monto in ubuntu dopo qualche secondo mi richiede il pin , invece in lubuntu non parte nulla. Sono andato in preferenze/ connessioni di rete e ho aggiunto una connessione m
<zavorra> scusate l'invasione
<jester-> zavorra: l'icona di rete è nella barra?
<Valgio63> Ovvio, i pdf con il visualizzatore, gli altri con gedit
<zavorra> ne ho 2 una ethernet ed una wi-fi
<jester-> Valgio63: controlla se la funzione è abilitata come in saucy
<jester-> zavorra: l'icona di rete è nella barra?
<jester-> zavorra: se c'è e la clicchi vede la key?
<zavorra> jester ho due icone quella dell'ethernet e quella del wi-fi ma nessuna del mobile
<jester-> di solito è una sola l'icona del network manager
<jester-> come fai ad averne 2
<zavorra> in lubuntu forse no
<Valgio63> jester-, Come faccio a controllare?
<jester-> in lubuntu non si erano dimenticati di metterla
<jester-> Valgio63: hai detto di vara disattivata in saucy, penso sia lo stesso percorso
<jester-> Valgio63: hai avanzato è insallato
<jester-> installato*
<jester-> Valgio63: terminale e dai nm-applet
<zavorra> tasto dx sul pannello , aggiungi/rimuovi dal pannello  ho aggiunto "amministra reti" me ne dà sempre 2 ma vale per uno
<Valgio63> jester-, No ex novo! e nelle 13.10 non l'avevo disattivata, ho solo detto che a giro ho trovato come si fa a disattivarla! ma non l'ho fatto! Inoltr il percorso è un po' diverso.
<jester-> Valgio63: no so, potrebbe essere un bug
<Valgio63> jester-, cosa mi dovrebbe dare con nm-applet?
<Valgio63> dare: restituire?
<jester-> comparire l0icona di rete sulla barra
<zavorra> linux@linux-A6L:~$ lsusb Bus 001 Device 013: ID 1bbb:0017 T & A Mobile Phones  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub linux@linux-A6L:~$
<Valgio63> jester-, come quello che ho già segnalato il launchpad su Account Utente che non fuziona con il mio hardware!
<akis24> zavorra: usa pastebin non incollare in canale
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zavorra> <akis24> sorry
<Valgio63> jester-, Sarà mica che ho cambiato i percorsi di Documenti da Home ad una partizione diversaa? Ma i documenti sulla home dovrebbe tracciarmeli!
<jester-> Valgio63: potrebbe pure darsi
<roberto567> ciao a tutti ci sei jester _
<jester-> roberto567: cu fu
<roberto567> ah si >D
<roberto567>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdf1   *        2048      194559       96256   83  Linux /dev/sdf2          196606    32929791    16366593    5  Extended /dev/sdf5          196608    26976255    13389824   83  Linux /dev/sdf6        26978304    32929791     2975744   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<jester-> roberto567: usa oastebin
<Valgio63> roberto567, !paste
<roberto567> secondo te quale di queste partizioni contiene il sistema _
<jester-> !paste | roberto567
<ubot-it> roberto567: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zavorra> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7478562/
<roberto567> cazzo
<roberto567> era solo una domanda
<jester-> roberto567: disturbando spammando
<Valgio63> zavorra, sembra che te la veda la chiavetta, allo 013, direi, jester- ?
<jester-> la periferica la vede
<zavorra> si manon sò perchè non fà l'autostart come in ubuntu
<roberto567> ecco>D
<Valgio63> roberto567, ci hai anche Windows li?
<zavorra> rimane li a lampeggiare
<roberto567> si Valigio
<roberto567> ma i due sistemi sono separatissimi
<jester-> roberto567: fa vede fsck -l nel apste
<Valgio63> allora direi la sdf2, la sdf1 è windows e la sdf6 è la swap
<akis24> zavorra: ma la connessione l'hai impostata da network-manager ?
<jester-> paste
<akis24> zavorra:  http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/5523/chiavetta-internet-alcatel-x230s  leggi qui
<roberto567> ancora _ dopo mi bannate >D
<roberto567> VUOI CHE REINCOLLI IL FDISK _
<akis24> roberto567:   se usi pastebin si legge meglio tutto e nessun problema
<akis24> !paste | roberto567
<ubot-it> roberto567: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roberto567> ah
<roberto567> fatto
<Valgio63> roberto567, ma se non posti il link.....
<roberto567> ma quale link _
<akis24> roberto567:  leggi bene  .. incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Valgio63> roberto567, l'indirizzo che ti restituisce pastebin dopo paste, in alto dove metti di solito www. etc.
<Valgio63> nel browser
<roberto567> eccolo
<roberto567> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7478594/
<roberto567> ho capito dopo
<jester-> roberto567: lo hai dato dalla live?
<zavorra> ok , adesso provo ad installare sakis , cmq sono andato su preferenze/connessioni di rete ed ho aggiunto una connessione mobile con modem usb etcma da dove dovrei ripescare la connessione dopo ? perchè a me nella barra ne compaiono solo 2
<roberto567> credevo che il bottone @paste@ fosse un obsolescenza >D
<roberto567> non ho dato ancora niente perch[ la domanda che adesso mi sorge [ >@Qual-[ la partizione _@
<jester-> quasi tutti affetti  da stitichezza a leggere
<zavorra> ma poi cosa cambia tra ubuntu e lubuntu perchè una la fà partire in autostart e l'altro no?
<Valgio63> roberto567, lo hai dato dalla live? perchè altrimenti Windows non c'è più!
<jester-> e strano sdf
<roberto567> non so @cosa@ devo dare alla live _
<akis24> zavorra: se viene vista la chiavetta su network-manager  come scritto sul link che ti ho postato  Modifica connessioni --> Aggiungi --> (invece di "ethernet" scegli "Banda larga mobile") Crea -- (a questo punto parte la procedura guidata la segui).
<Valgio63> E linux o ce l'hai da due parti o hai usato la partizione home!
<Valgio63> Non è che installando gli hai detto di cancellare ed installare al posto di, invece di accanto a?
<jester-> roberto567: trolli o cosa
<Valgio63> trolli???? e che è?
<roberto567> ahahahahah >D
<jester-> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<Valgio63> Non trolo, era una considerazione a mente aperta!
<zavorra> akis24 : non è ubuntu ma Lubuntu, non penso che la veda altrimenti mi sarebbe comparsa la terza icona amministra reti in basso a dx
<jester-> forse credete che siamo appena scesi dalla montagna con la piena
<roberto567> poich[ credo di dialogare con due utenti, non credo di trollare
<jester-> roberto567: va bè ti stao dato il link alla guida wiki per ripristinare grub
<jester-> seguilo
<akis24> zavorra: allora segui l'indicazione data sulla stessa pagina
<roberto567> mah
<Valgio63> roberto567, beh, iester è un po' di più che un semplice utente! IO  sono un povero utente!
<Valgio63> jestr- non iester!
<roberto567> anche io sono un povero utente che non riesce a capire quale delle 4 partizioni incollate sia quella contenente il sistema operativo
<jester-> roberto567: devi solo incollare tutta la risposta la comando: sudo fdisk -l
<Valgio63> dai con i refusi di tastiera stasera! Va' che vado a finire di fare il chesecake, che è meglio XD Ci risentiamo ragazzi!
<roberto567> l-ho incollata, ti ripeto il link
<zavorra_> sono tornato mi sono perso qualcosa?
<roberto567> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7478594/
<Valgio63> jester-, non ti sembra che manchi qualcosa? tipo sdf3 e 4? si sono perse?
<roberto567> infatti il mio dubbio [ sdf1 o sdf5 _
<Valgio63> No no, direi che c'è un problema nella tabella delle partizioni, ti do' l'esempio del mio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7478659/
<Valgio63> roberto567, Hai detto di avere su Windows, ma non esiste una partizione NTFS! E guarda che il mio è incasinato assai!
<roberto567> il tuo per; [ pi\ bello del mio >D
<roberto567> ho anche la tastiera sconfigurata
<Valgio63> roberto567, io, ad esempio, ho installato Ubuntu sulla sda2, e Mint sulla sda8, sulla sda1 c'è XP
<roberto567> chiaro che la chiavetta non parte, troppo casino >D
<Valgio63> roberto567, la sda5, 6 e 7 sono ripettivamenta : Documenti, Dati e Backup
<roberto567> stavo solo scherzando Valgio63
<roberto567> ma anche tu la chiavetta non parte _
<Valgio63> ?????
<roberto567> scaste la mia tastiera sconfigurata
<Valgio63> Ok ora saluto davvero, altrimenti stasera non si mangia, il cheesecake!
<Valgio63> Ciao a tutti!
<roberto567> ciao
<Valgio63> jester-, ciao e grazie
<roberto567> Jester, hai letto la tabella delle mie partizioni _
<jester-> roberto567: ti avevo detto e lo dice pure la guida che non v ne sdf1 3 4 5 etc ma su sdf
<jester-> e lo strano è che ti veda una sola periferica
<roberto567> interpreta i miei underscore come dei punti di domanda, la colpa [ della tastiera
<jester-> non è possibile che non veda il osco interno
<jester-> disco
<jester-> a meno che sia morto
<jester-> roberto567: se non segui la vedo dura
<roberto567> jester, ti ho incollato soltanto la parte riguardante la chiavetta
<roberto567> ma se vuoi posso mandarti tutto
<roberto567> vuoi tutto _
<roberto567> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/7478725/
<jester-> roberto567: devi intallare du sdf
<jester-> sudo grub-install /dev/sdf e poi sudo update-grub
<jester-> da chroot come da guida
<roberto567> jester,
<roberto567> al secondo passo, la guida mi dice di intercettare la partizione del dispositivo in cui [ installato il sistema operativo , giusto , punto di domanda
<roberto567> devo passargli sdf1 oppure sdf5, punto di domanda
<jester-> roberto567 eh quindi si capisce su che dev è
<jester-> ed è sdf
<jester-> roberto567: il comando per installare grub sulla guida é?
<roberto567> scusami jester, non so se sia colpa dell-interfaccia grafica della chat, o se sia la mia tastiera sconfigurata, ma anche in quello che dici tu, ci sono dei segni di interpunzione, che a volte mi confondono
<zavorra_> ho tentato fino adesso ad installare sakis ma è già ala 6 connessione fallita....ma il progetto funziona ancora??
<krabador> "sakis"m
<krabador> ?
<zavorra_> sakis3g
<roberto567> jester, volevi sapere da me quale fosse il comando da guida per installare grub. punto di domanda
<jester-> roberto567: he se segui la guida wiki ce l'hai lo davanti
<roberto567> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<roberto567> devo scrivere sda1, oppure sda5, punto di domanda
<roberto567> in relazione alla risposta di fdisk che ti ho incollato, punto di domanda
<zavorra_> nessuna idea per la chiavetta ? nessuno può aitare una povera vecchietta ? il nb è suo ! hehehe
<roberto567> hai visionato la risposta dell-fdisk che ti ho incollato, giusto, punto di domanda
<roberto567> jester, punto di domanda
<jester-> roberto567: ma lerggi quello che ti scrivo
<jester-> ?
<zavorra_> mi sà che mi tocca installare o ubuntu gnome o mint mate .....altrimenti con lubuntu non ne esco
<jester-> roberto567: ubuntu sta su sdf e su sdf devi installare grub
<roberto567> e tu, leggi quello che scrivo, punto di domanda
<zavorra_> ma con 512 mb dove voglio andare !
<roberto567> si ma sdf1, o sdf5 punto di domanda
<roberto567> ok provo a uscire per vedere se questa tastiera si mette a posto
<jester-> roberto567: e 5 va su /dev/sdf
<roberto567> provo per l-ultima volta, Jester> uno o cinque , [ una domanda
<jester-> roberto567: capito?
<jester-> roberto567: senza numero
<jester-> sdf e basta
<roberto567> senza numero, domanda
<roberto567> ah ok
<roberto567> adesso provo
<jester-> roberto567:
<jester-> roberto567: Per installare Grub 2 nel MBR, digitare nel terminale il seguente comando:
<jester-> grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> update-grub2
<roberto567> grazie
<jester-> da guida
<jester-> non mi pare ci vilglia un genio per capire
<roberto567> io sono tutto tranne che genio >D
<roberto567> a presto, speriamo di no >D
<zavorra_> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html
<zavorra_> ecco la soluzione per chi ne avesse bisogno , è un bug di lubuntu che non dà lo start automatico del network manager!
<ibogoneiguai> salve
<ibogoneiguai> necessito aiuto setaggi prestazioni sul pc
<ibogoneiguai> c'è nessuno?
<ibogoneiguai> PRONTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<osky> Salve, ho installato un po di tempo fa, xubuntu sul portatile, ricordavo di non aver richiesto l'immissione di password, infatti all'avvio non me la chiede, ma se va in standby SI
<osky> come devo fare?
<Matt_91> ibogoneiguai, ?
<Matt_91> osky, non la ricordi?
<Matt_91> osky, non è che l'hai lasciata vuota?
<osky> non ricordo proprio di averla messa...
<osky> se il computer lo spegnessi e rianceddessi ogni volta, problemi non ce ne sono
<osky> ...il problema nasce se abbasso lo schermo e poi lo riapro mi chiede una password...
<osky> mi tocca poi spegnerlo e riaccenderlo
<K99Brain> osky, e come fai quando devi installare un programma?
<osky> fin'ora non ho installato nient'altro ... forse google chrome...
<K99Brain> osky, e quindi ti ha chiesto la tua password, no?
<K99Brain> è sempre la stessa
<osky> non mi sembra ... no no
<ibogoneiguai_> salve , come miglioro le presazioni del mio pc ?? ho linux 14.04 e prima avevo xp e ancora prima avevo vista..su xp dota2 mi andava bene  su ubuntu non va proprio
<osky> la password me la chiede solo se va in standby
<osky> se lo spengo e lo riaccendo no
<ibogoneiguai_> linux installato ieri e prima di installarlo ho cambiato anche scheda video nel pc senza scaricare alcun driver
<osky> si avvia regolarmente e lo uso ...
<osky> chi mi sa dire come evitare che mi chieda la password quando va in standby o sapere che password c'è, oppure cambiarla???
<ibogoneiguai_> la pasword è quella che hai usato quando hai installato il pc
<osky> non ricordo di aver usato password, infatti all'avvio non me la chiede, ho anche provato le probabili (nell'eventualità me l'avesse chiesto...ma niente)
<osky> al momento mi ritrovo nella condizione che devo necessariamente spegnere il computer e poi riaccenderlo .... ma se abbasso il monitor per ritornarci dopo un po' ..... me la chiede!
<ibogoneiguai_> wh boh io ho installato stamani ubuntu quindi sono nei mega guai er adesso...
<osky> ....mi chiedevo se qualcuno avesse installato XUBUNTU non richiedendo la password all'avvio .....
<ibogoneiguai> insomma nessuno?
<ibogoneiguai> ??
<zavorra> aaaaahhhnn ne posso più! ho messa in avvio il networkmanager ma adesso quando cerco di connettermi mi appare il portachiavi (al quale nn ho mai dato psw)premo annulla e lui non connette! come si disattiva il portachiavi ? sempre da Lubuntu?
<ibogoneiguai> sto perdendo la pazienza..ma che è possibile che non c'è nessuno a darci una mano
<ibogoneiguai> c'è nessunoooo???
<ibogoneiguai> prontooo??
<Paradisee> osky: la psw di root viene sempre chiesta quando si installa un os
<ibogoneiguai> non mi funziona dota2 sul nuovo ubuntu messo oggi ..e pensare che ieri ci giocavo da xp..aiutoo! ho anche migliorato le prestazioni aggiungendo 1gb di ram
<Paradisee> ibogoneiguai: specifica le problematiche
<ibogoneiguai> all'apertura del gioco si ghiaccia e diventa bianco e nero per un paio di minuti
<ibogoneiguai> ho settato le opzioni video al minimo e mi lagga mentre faccio partita non online
<Paradisee> stai utilizzando un emulatore? steam?
<ibogoneiguai> si steam
<Paradisee> hai controllato in rete le problematiche derivate sta steam -> dota per ubuntu?
<Paradisee> per quanto ne so io, dota 2 è solo per win
<Paradisee> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/dota-2-now-available-on-steam-for-linux
<ibogoneiguai> lo hanno fatto anche per linux...
<Paradisee> hai controllato se i driver della scheda video siano aggiornati?
<ibogoneiguai> no
<ibogoneiguai> come si fa?
<ibogoneiguai> mi sà che è quello il problema
<Paradisee> nel frattempo, ti consiglio da terminale: "sudo apt-get update"
<jester-> steam è nei repo
<Paradisee> jester-: è in versione beta o sbaglio?
<ibogoneiguai> ok paradise fatto
<Paradisee> ibogoneiguai: "sudo apt-get upgrade
<Paradisee> ibogoneiguai: "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jester-> Paradisee: non usandolo non saprei
<ibogoneiguai>  0 0 0 0
<ibogoneiguai> tutto ok dice...
<Paradisee> ti ha rilevato qualche aggiornamento l'update?
<ibogoneiguai> no nulla
<Paradisee> "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<Paradisee> ho pochissimo tempo
<jester-> !info steam
<ubot-it> Package steam does not exist in saucy
<jester-> !info steam:i386
<ubot-it> Package steami386 does not exist in saucy
<ibogoneiguai> paradie ho fatto...
<Paradisee> "sudo lspci | pastebinit"
<Paradisee> copia il link che ti da in output qui in chat
<ibogoneiguai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7479171/
<Paradisee> lspci | grep VGA | pastebinit
<Paradisee> sudo lspci | grep VGA | pastebinit
<ibogoneiguai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7479183/
<ibogoneiguai> il primo
<Paradisee> sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<Paradisee> sudo lshw -c display | grep driver | pastebinit
<ibogoneiguai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7479187/
<ibogoneiguai> il secondo
<ibogoneiguai> ora faccio grep drier
<Paradisee> vado a lavarmi i denti, ho veramente pochi minuti
<ibogoneiguai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7479213/
<ibogoneiguai> paradise dammi la rispotaaaaaaa hahah se ce la fai ti stimo...
<ibogoneiguai> vado a comprarmi le sigarette , so che esci ...quindi leggerò dopo la risposta
<ibogoneiguai> buona serata
<Paradisee> ibogoneiguai: devo scappare, prova a controllare in rete se ci sono aggiornamenti nuovi radeon, anche se dubito, visto che solitamente vengono fatti in automatico..
<Paradisee> "sudo glxinfo | grep render"
<Paradisee> controlla se l'acc 3d è attivata con questo comando
<Paradisee> scappo scusami, a piu tardi o/
<trekfan1> 'sera
 * trekfan1 is AFK -« Cena »- at 18:58 -« P:On / L:On »-
<ibogoneiguai> buonasera
<ibogoneiguai> insomma paradise è andat via
<ibogoneiguai> non c'è nessun altro che mi possa dare una dritta su come far andare bene dota2 su linux 14.04 ? 3,9 gib ram processore AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ × 2  graffica Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710  a 32 bitcon 250gb hd
<ibogoneiguai> ho anche un altracheda video se credete sia meglio..èuna nvidia quadro fx370
<ibogoneiguai> mi si lancia moooolto lentamente il gioco e lagga moltissimo...gioco non online...non voglionemmeno provare in rete ..(ovviamente impostazioni video al minimo )
<ibogoneiguai> non c'è nessun altro che mi possa dare una dritta su come far andare bene dota2 su linux 14.04 ? 3,9 gib ram processore AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ × 2  graffica Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710  a 32 bit con 250gb hd .... ho anche un altra scheda video se credete sia meglio..è una nvidia quadro fx370mi si lancia moooolto lentamente il gioco e lagga moltissimo...gioco non online...non voglionemmeno provare in ret
<Camus_> Ciao a tutti, avei bisogno di un consiglio
<Camus_> possiedo un pc un po datatao (AMD 1600 e forse 1Gb di ram)
<Camus_> quale versione consigliereste?
<ibogoneiguai> help
<remix_tj> ibogoneiguai: hai installato i driver proprietari della scheda video?
<remix_tj> !ati | ibogoneiguai
<ubot-it> ibogoneiguai: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<ibogoneiguai> non hobisognodeidriver proprietari mi dice quando li cerco
<ibogoneiguai> insomma non me li trova
<ibogoneiguai> softwareedaggiornamenti -  driver aggiuntvi
<ibogoneiguai> eniente
<ibogoneiguai___> poi il pc mi si disconnette da solo
<ibogoneiguai___> mi tocca rimettere la pasw e trovo chrome chiuso
<ibogoneiguai___> quando avvio dota non mi riesce più chiuderlo e si vedeveramente male
<trekfan1> avvia il gestore dichi (Disks) e guarda lo stato smart
<trekfan1> *dischi
<ibogoneiguai___> comefaccio?
<trekfan1> usi unity?
<ibogoneiguai___> cel'ho in italianio
<trekfan1> si ok, ma cosa usi come DE? Unity?
<ibogoneiguai___> che significa DE?
<ibogoneiguai___> edunity?
<trekfan1> desktop environment in sostanza l'interfaccia grafica
<ibogoneiguai___> l'homessostamani ubuntu....
<trekfan1> hai una barra a sinistra per caso?
<ibogoneiguai___> si
<trekfan1> ok, usi unity
<ibogoneiguai___> ok
<trekfan1> allora clica sul logo di Ubuntu e poi scrivi "disks" (senza virgolette) e poi clicca sull'icona con scritto dischi
<trekfan1> o scrivi dischi direttamente
<trekfan1> è la stessa cosa
<ibogoneiguai___> ok cis on
<trekfan1> sulla destra in alto ci dovrebbe essere una rotella dentata
<trekfan1> cliccala e seleziona dati smart
<ibogoneiguai___> si
<ibogoneiguai___> okkey
<ibogoneiguai___> attivato
<ibogoneiguai___> eraspento
<ibogoneiguai___> ora?=
<trekfan1> ora però mi servirebbe una schermata del gestore
<ibogoneiguai___> tiđaccioss
<trekfan1> ?
<ibogoneiguai___> ti faccio screenshot
<ibogoneiguai___> ma non ho capito di cosa
<trekfan1> della schermata del gestore dischi
<ibogoneiguai___> mh e come faccio con ubuntu la screenshot?
<trekfan1> premi STAMP
<ibogoneiguai___> foto salvata
<ibogoneiguai___> dove la pubblico
<trekfan1> caricala su qualche sito di image hosting
<trekfan1> a tua scelta
<trekfan1> poi posta qua il link
<ibogoneiguai___> arriva
<ibogoneiguai___> http://it.tinypic.com/r/axybfp/8
<trekfan1> uhmm dice che un attrributo si è guastato ma mi servirebbe una schermata dei dettagli
<ibogoneiguai___> è la temperatura
<ibogoneiguai___> qui c'è dettagli pc nel caso ti interessano
<ibogoneiguai___> http://it.tinypic.com/r/16aehxl/8
<trekfan1> nn sono questi i dettagli che mi interessano
<trekfan1> sono quelli del gestore dischi
<ibogoneiguai___> arrivano
<ibogoneiguai___> http://it.tinypic.com/r/23tnp3/8
<trekfan1> anche quelli sotto per favore
<ibogoneiguai___> ma che scherzi
<ibogoneiguai___> sei te a farmi un favore arrivano subito
<ibogoneiguai___> http://it.tinypic.com/r/wjpkn/8
<trekfan1> è il valore sull'id 187 che nn riesco a capire, wait che faccio una piccola ricerca
<ibogoneiguai___> okkk
<ibogoneiguai___> numero di errori non corretti dall ECC hardware
<ibogoneiguai___> il 187
<trekfan1> e sono 23 settori
<ibogoneiguai___> yes o.0?
<trekfan1> per ora sembra ok, ma nn saprei
<ibogoneiguai___> provo ora?
<trekfan1> prova
<trekfan1> altrimenti potresti fare anche un ntest della RAM
<ibogoneiguai> riecomi
<ibogoneiguai> semmpre uguale
<ibogoneiguai> e mi si blooca provo a farlo crashare del tutto e mi si riavvia pc
<ibogoneiguai> trekfan!?
<trekfan1> fai un ntest della ram
<trekfan1> eddaie
<trekfan1> fai un test della ram
<trekfan1> all'avvio del pc scegli memtest dal menu del grub
<trekfan1> ci voràà un con 4GB di ram
<trekfan1> uff ma come scrivo..
<trekfan1> ci vorrà un pò con 4GB di ram
<ibogoneiguai> dove scelgo memtest?
<trekfan1> all'avvio del computer
<trekfan1> hai solo ubuntu come sistema operativo?
<ibogoneiguai> si
<ibogoneiguai> ho cancellato xp
<trekfan1> quando parte il pc devi premere il tasto ESC, ti appare un menu e in fondo scegli memtest
<ibogoneiguai> ok riavvio in 5 minuti
<ibogoneiguai> spero di beccarti dopo...
<trekfan1> con 4GB ci vorrà un pò prima che completi il test e nn credo siano 5 minuti
<trekfan1> faglielo fare eventualmente stanottew
<trekfan1> *stanotte
<trekfan1> se non da errori sulla ram non so cosa altro pensare
<akis24> sera
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> c'e' un software in ubuntu dove posso registrare il mio desktop per caso
<esulu> ?
<akis24> esulu: si uno esempio è  recordmydesktop se non erro col nome
<esulu> si hai pienamente ragione
<esulu> ho gia provato prima di fare la domanda
<esulu> e va alla grande
<esulu> grazie lo stesso
<esulu> akis24:
<esulu> ti ho risposto ma forse eri down
<esulu> 20:32 < esulu> si hai pienamente ragione                           jester-
<esulu> 20:32 < esulu> ho gia provato prima di fare la domanda             jk^
<esulu> 20:32 < esulu> e va alla grande                                    katymerl~
<esulu> 20:32 < esulu> grazie lo stesso
<akis24> esulu: non ho letto infatti
<esulu> :-D
<esulu> ti ho risposto
<akis24> d'accordo
<Paradisee> o/
<esulu> ragazzi /wc
<ahel> Ciao. Memtest da hard disk non mi dà errori ma da chiavetta sì. Idee?
<spartacus_72> sera
<katrina_web> salve
<katrina_web> ragazzi avrei bisogno di installare un secondo os,accanto a ubuntu 12,04,coilme mi regolo per il grub?
<katrina_web> c'è il pericolo che il secondo os sovrascriva il grub del primo,e quindi non si avvia più?
<katrina_web> chi mi toglie il dubbio?
<jester-> katrina_web: dipende da cosa installi
<katrina_web> debian based
<katrina_web> devo installare kali
<jester-> katrina_web: fisse altra ubuntu installerebbe grub settando tutti gli os intallati, non so cosa fa kali altra distro
<jester-> se fosse*
<katrina_web> jester è questo il mio timore,non vorrei che si mette in grub al posto di ubuntu e basta
<jester-> katrina_web: se fatta come si deve installa il suo grub ma settando tutti gli os
<katrina_web> qualquno sul forum mi consigliava la porcata dei repo kali su ubuntu,cosa che non farò ovviamente
<jester-> katrina_web: c'è un canale #kali
<katrina_web> jester,preferivo sentire prima gli ubuntu-like pareri
<jester-> katrina_web: non è questione di pareri ma di conoscere la distro, per logica non dovresti avere problemi vai poi a sapere cosa fanno i dev taroccatori
<katrina_web> già
<katrina_web> in #kali 2 persone.....e pure mutr!!
<katrina_web> mute**
<jester-> eh bella assistenza
<katrina_web> ottima
<jester-> che ha do speciale sta kali
<katrina_web> jester,non ha niente di speciale,la adorano solo i lamer....a me servirebbe x un corso di informatica forense
<katrina_web> ci sono altre distro x il forence,come caino e deft....ma sono troppo complesse x me
<jester-> ubuntu o debisn vsn mings brn<'
<katrina_web> hai scritto in hash? :))
<katrina_web> cmq mi è passata la voglia di installare kali
<katrina_web> grazie cmq jester,notte
<paranza> ciao qualcuno mi può aiutare per lamp?
<sampiale> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-18
<persicus> salve a tutti ho un problema con un driver audio
<persicus> ho provato ad installarlo ma mi da un errore
<marc__> buongiorno a tutti sto provando ad installare ubuntu 14 su un pc portatile hp, da chiavetta udb, durante l'installazione non riesco a mettere ubuntu a fianco di windows 7, ma mi dice solo se voglio formattare il disco e mettere solo ubuntu, come posso installare i 2 sistemi operativi insieme? grazie.
<marc__> scusate chiavetta USB
<Joshua^Dunamis> marc__: fammi capire, avvi il pc con la chiavetta, provi Ubuntu e quando vuoi installare ti dice quel messaggio?
<Joshua^Dunamis> come è combinato il tuo hd come partizioni?
<marc__> si da chiavetta mi da quel messaggio
<marc__> come partizioni ci sono quelle originarie create da 7
<Joshua^Dunamis> marc__: quali?
<marc__> premetto che non sono molto esperto
<Joshua^Dunamis> quante?
<marc__> come faccio a vederle mentre sono sul forum?
<marc__> senza far cadere la connessione intendo
<Joshua^Dunamis> apri un terminale e digiti sudo fdisk -l
<marc__> non posso ora sono con 7
<Joshua^Dunamis> solo che il risultato lo devi pastare
<Joshua^Dunamis> ah allora usa il tool di windows
<marc__> mi indichi come per favore in modo elementare
<Joshua^Dunamis> usa questo per inserire i contenuti http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Joshua^Dunamis> marc__: io windows non lo uso da anni. Ti giuro che non so come si vede su Windows 7 quante partizioni hai
<marc__> accidenti allora sono in alto mare
<marc__> ok per i contenuti, nel caso riuscissi a trovarli
<Joshua^Dunamis> marc__: forse no, non c'è un gestione del disco o qualcosa del genere
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<marc__> ora provo
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk
<marc__> allora trovato provo a scriverti su pastebin
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk
<marc__> ho scritto
<Joshua^Dunamis> dammi il link
<marc__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7482198/
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk sembra un caso ma la tua situazione è identica a quella di un utente sul Forum di Ubuntu. Hai quattro partizioni primarie su una tabella MBR il che ti costringe a dover eliminare una partizione per crearne una estesa con partizioni logiche o a piallare tutto e se il tuo sistema lo supporta creare una nuova tabella GPT che non ha questi limiti. Ma questo solo se hai anche tutti i DVD del software
<Joshua^Dunamis> originale, compreso windows
<marc__> si ho i 4 dvd di ripristino del pc, ma vedo già la cosa troppo grande per le mkie capacità
<marc__> rischio (e temo non sia un rischio) di impallare tutto
<Joshua^Dunamis> beh si se sei alle prime armi ti consiglio di affidarti a qualcuno più esperto. Creare una nuova tabella di partizioni con relative grandezze non è difficile ma... il rischio è di non avere più alcun sistema operativo o combinare qualche pasticcio
<Joshua^Dunamis> in ogni caso il tuo hd verrebbe azzerato
<marc__> installerei anche solo ubuntu ma avevo provato lo scorso anno con il 13 e la ventola del pc era sempre al massimo, la batteria durava mezzora e non sono mai riuscito a configurare lo scanner e le sue numerose impostazioni
<marc__> si alle primissime armi. ho installato lubutnu su un mini pc settimana scorsa e va benissimo
<marc__> ma l'installazione ha fatto tutto da sola sempre da USB
<Joshua^Dunamis> marc__: capisco, sembra che non il nuovo kernel presente sulla 14.04 il problema della ventola sia risolto
<Joshua^Dunamis> capito in questo caso invece devi prima lavorare sulla tabella partizioni tramite GParted avviando Ubuntu in live
<marc__> allora magari copio tutti i dati su un hd e magari provo, al massimo reinstallo tutto dai dvd di ripristino
<Joshua^Dunamis> esatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> prima cosa infatti è salvarti altrove i dati
<marc__> ok grazie di tutto, un saluto da venezia
<Joshua^Dunamis> di nulla, un saluto dalla Sicilia
<Joshua^Dunamis> ;)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ghigbd> ciao a tutti ho un problemino nell'instalazione di ubuntu 14.04 nel mio pc di casa.metto la chiavetta live ,appare la schermata di avvio e si blocca cioè rimane con i pallini che si muovono e non mi installa ubuntu
<ghigbd> c'è qualcuno
<ghigbd> ?
<pdor> ciao, ho uno script (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7482521/ ) che funzionava fino all'aggiornamento a xubuntu 14 lts, adesso funziona solo se gli stessi comandi contenuti li do' via terminale uno per uno, aiutino?
<jester-> ha i permessi di esecuzione?
<serverino> mettendo ad esempio in modelli un file vuoto txt.txt e poi click destro sul desktop nuovo documento/txt mi appare un file chiamato nuovo txt dove posso modificare per eliminare la scritta nuovo?
<jester-> # #!/bin/sh
<jester-> un solo #
<jester-> pdor: pinnacle?
<jester-> serve il firmware e poisi arrangia da sola
<pdor> no spe
<pdor> la miae' sfigata
<jester-> # #!/bin/sh  cosi è commentata
<pdor> ah dici che basta quello?
<jester-> pdor: è pinnacle la scheda?
<pdor> senza script nonha  mai funzionato, e' cambiato qualcosa?
<pdor> no
<bclest> buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> va bè
<pdor> spe che vedo
<jester-> !pinnacle
<ubot-it> Configurazione pctv hybrid pinnacle is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv/PctvPinnacle330e
<bclest> ho installato ubuntu 13.10 su macbook pro 2008 disattivando acpi in fase di installazione. a installazione compiuta non ho indicatore stato batteria... sapete come risolvere per caso?
<jester-> ne avevo una e funzava da un paio di distro fa senza fare un cazzo ma serve il firm
<jester-> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<pdor> jester-: eMPIA Technology, Inc. EM2881 Video Controller
<jester-> bclest: masochista
<jester-> lol
<pdor> ma il problemae' il lanciatore
<jester-> pdor: installa linx-firmware-nonfree
<pdor> la scheda funziona se lo script lo mando da terminale
<bclest> MacBookPro 5,1 5,2:  non ne esiste una compatibile col mio? XD
<jester-> pdor: sei ancora in catalessi? come fa a funzare lo script con # #!/bin/sh
<jester-> #!/bin/sh
<pdor> sonocomandi che ho lasciato li per ricordarmeli
<pdor> parte con gksu -s nomescript
<jester-> !macbook | bclest
<ubot-it> bclest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<pdor> partiva...
<jester-> pdor: e  5  la riga deve essere #!/bin/sh
<pdor> nessun'altro ha problemicoi lanciatori ?
<jester-> va bè
<pdor> boh provo
<ExPBoy> lol
<pdor> ma prima dell'all'aggiornamento andava perfettamente,
<jester-> e lo devi lanciare con sudo
<pdor> sudo comescript?
<pdor> sudo nomescritp?
<pdor> se vabbe
<bclest> quindi nessuno sa cosa posso provare?
<pdor> sudo nomescript?
<ExPBoy> caffè?
<jester-> anzi mettici #!/bin/bash
<jester-> pdor: sudo ./sticass
<jester-> come cazzo lo lanciavi
<pdor> jester-: non va, se lo script si chiama .s.sh il comando e' sudo /home/pdor/.s.sh ?
<ExPBoy> :(
<jester-> pdor: è inutile che chiedi e poi fai altro
<Steeler> Non riesco a vedere il mio indirizzo ip pubblico con ifconfig, soluzioni?
<ExPBoy> Steeler: tiscali?
<pdor> ho fatto come hai detto
<jester-> hai fatto cosa
<Steeler> ExPBoy, si.
<pdor> nel lanciatore ci ho messo sudo .s.sh
<jester-> .s.sh  è pure nascosto
<pdor> e chi lo sapeva
<jester-> pdor: lanciatore de che
<pdor> dello script
<jester-> fa vedere che hai fatto allo scirpt
<ExPBoy> Steeler: io lo vedo il tuo ip
<pdor> ho riabilitato bin
<jester-> pdor: va bè arrangiarti
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> trolla pure in pace
<Steeler> ExPBoy, si, dal whois di XChait si vede, io lo volevo ottenere dal terminale.
<pdor> te sei fuori
<jester-> si e prendo aria fesca
<jester-> fresca*
<jester-> guardo le gnocche che passano
<pdor> mi sa che e' parecchio inquinata
<astralius_> salve
<astralius_> scusate, avrei un problema
<problema> ragazzi non mi funziona dota2 sul 14.04...prima avevo un xp ma di originale era vista
<astralius_> uno alla volta -.-
<jester-> !qualcuno | astralius_
<ubot-it> astralius_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<problema> mi lagga da fare schifo..mi si blocca la scheramta anche con opzioni visuali al minimo...
<problema> ho fatto memory test
<jester-> problema: dota2 sarebbe? e che centra xp con linux
<problema> ho ho pure abilitato smart sui dischi
<problema> per dire che su xp mi andava prima ed ora non va...
<problema> ed ho anche aggiunto 1gb di ram
<astralius_> il mio pc appena comprato (con windows 8) ho installato come unico sistema operativo ubuntu 14.04 LTS ma non vede il wifi, solo il cavo LAN
<problema> dota sarebbe un programma su steam
<problema> un gioco online
<jester-> problema: non va con xp il programma?
<problema> con xp andava
<problema> adesso ho levato xp ed ho ubuntu e non va
<jester-> astralius_: pessima idea segare winz che hai pure pagato, apri un terminale
<problema> ho ancora cd originale
<problema> ma era xp e come ben sai non và più ...
<jester-> problema: è normale che in programma winz non vada in linux
<problema> ma l'ho scaricato tramite steam
<problema> e steam c'è apposta per linux
<jester-> astralius_: apri un terminale
<astralius_> ok
<astralius_> odio winz XD
<ExPBoy> ...
<problema> ergo?
<problema> hepl?
<astralius> rieccomi
<astralius> scusate XD
<astralius> comunque il terminale è aperto
<astralius> ma si è connesso!! O__O
<astralius> come può essere??
<jester->      astralius  lspci | grep -i network
<astralius> ok
<problema> ragaaa??vedo che c'è trekfan1 e paradise ..hanno provato ad aiutarmi ma nulla
<astralius> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek  Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<jester-> astralius: dovrebbe andare di serie
<astralius> quindi, scusa come mai a volte si collega e a volte no? xD
<astralius> pensi che sia problema di driver?
<problema> ????????????
<jester-> astralius: quanto sei lontano dal rutter?
<astralius> mmmmm
<astralius> il linea d'aria
<astralius> 3 metri
<jester-> astralius: uname -r
<problema> mi prestate attenzione?
<jester-> problema: non coosco steam
<problema> capisco
<jester-> problema: se al momento non c'è chi sa di steam devi avere pazienza. il sommo esperto di steam è weltall
<problema> ok grazie per l'informazione
<astralius> jester -> 3.13.0-24-generic
<jester-> astralius: è aggiornato, una volta collegato funza bene?
<astralius> sisi ho subito scritto aggiornamenti nel terminale e li ho fatti tutti
<astralius> e si collegato lan funziona alla grande e in questo momento anche wifi funziona benissimo
<astralius> O__O
<astralius> cosa molto strana....O__O
<jester-> astralius: misteri di linux
<problema> una domanda
<problema> nvidia quadro 370fx
<problema> è meglio della
<problema> radeon gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710
<problema> ?
<jester-> per questione di driver in linux nvidia è da preferire
<problema> capisco
<problema> ho paura che nvidia non mi tenga il gioco mentre quella di prima lo tiene
<Camus_> Ciao
<astralius> ok cmq i misteri di linux...haha xD
<astralius> grazie mille ragazzi *-*
<Camus_> vediamo se qualcuno qui riesce ad aiutarmi :)
<Camus_> sto provando a installare xubuntu, ho creato sia una chiavetta bootabile che un cd
<Camus_> parte, mi d la schermata: prova xubuntu, installa ecc, faccio installa.... e il pc si riavvia senza instalalre nulla -.-
<Camus_> sapete darmi una spiegazione a ciò?
<jester-> Camus_: tasto F6 e setta nomodeset
<Camus_> provo
<jester-> hai una scheda grafica poco linux digeribile mi sa; sis?
<Camus_> attivo solo quello?
<jester-> Camus_: se non va aggiungi acpi=no
<jester-> e noapi
<jester-> nopaic
<jester-> noapic
<Marco9891> ciao
<Camus_> attivando monodest sembra andare... Grazie :)
<problema> quindi consigli come mandare questo ca--o di gioco?? ho messo ubuntu per velocizzare il pc visto che era pieno di merda
<problema> ma lo ha  rallentatno WTF?
<problema> mmh che nervi
<problema> se non trovo soluzione entro stasera torno a windows e sono pure giustificato
<Camus_> un'altra domanda: se faccio sostituisci Xp, formatta lui in automatico scegliende anche il filesystem? inoltre mi formatta solo C lasciando intatto D?
<problema> fanculo va la pazienza si è andata a fottere riproverò stasera
<Camus_> che file system devo usare per xubuntu? ntfs va bene?
<Ianis> Ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con SkyGo. Ho installato Pipelight, ma mi da l'errore 6030b. Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi? Grazie
<trekfan1> Camus_ no, ntfs va bene al massimo per la partizione dati, ma non per la partizione di sistema che vuole ext
<trekfan1> ciao Janvitus
<Janvitus> ciao trekfan1
<Janvitus> trekfan1: #ubuntu-it-forum
<trekfan1> ok
<Freeman84> Ragazzi aiutatemi questo e il mio problema http://imagebin.org/311164
<Freeman84> Nn c'e nessuno
<Peace-> Freeman84: eh
<Freeman84> http://imagebin.org/311164 ho questo problema
<Peace-> Freeman84: mm senti che cosa hai su kubuntu o ubunut ?
<Freeman84> Ubuntu 12.04
<Peace-> Freeman84: prima andava correttamente ?
<Peace-> Freeman84: hai fatto qualche cosa
<Peace-> descrivi il problema
<Peace-> prima che mi spacchi a tirarti fuori le cose
<Freeman84> Ho installato ubuntu sul pc di un amico usando il mio schermo una volta montato a casa sua con il suo schermo si vede cosi come nell'immagine
<Peace-> Freeman84: scheda video nvdia ati ? driver proprietari ?
<Peace-> Freeman84: preferibilmente prima di mezzanotte
<Peace-> non è che io abbia intenzione di stare per sermpre in canale
<Freeman84> Scheda nvidia geforce 5600 driver prioritari
<Peace-> Freeman84: ok allora quello è il problema hai installato i driver proprietari che alla fine della fiera dovrebbero personalizzare Xorg.conf
<Freeman84> Adesso ho spento e collegato il mio monitor http://imagebin.org/310850
<Peace-> Freeman84: in base alla configurazione corrente ergo ti ha fatto il file xorg.conf basandosi sul tuo moniutor
<Peace-> Freeman84: ergo non va
<Peace-> Freeman84: quindi dovresti riconfigurare il pacchetto con la configurazione del tuo amico appiccicata
<Peace-> e risolvi
<Peace-> per farlo devi entrare nel terminale
<Peace-> cmq chiedi a jester- che lui ha invidia sa meglio di me
<Peace-> ecco
<Peace-> :D
<Freeman__> Prima che per connessione perdessi la pagina dicevi di chiedere a jester
<Peace-> jester-: in pratica ha installato nvidia proprietari con uno schermo , cambiato schermo si è sminchiato , deve riconfigurare e fare di nuovo xogo.confo  digli meglio tu Freeman__
<Peace-> Freeman__: forse devi fare solo questo in terminale sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Peace-> Freeman__: per accedere al terminale sai far partire il kernel recovery vero ?
<Freeman__> Ho notato una cosa riavviando prima della schermata della scrivania frequenza troppo elevata
<Peace-> Freeman__: hai messo il monitor tuo che ha le tue specifiche il driver nvidia ha configurato la macchina usando le specifiche del tuo monitor
<Peace-> Freeman__: adesso lo devi riconfigurare usando sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Peace-> tenendo attaccato il monitor del tuo amico
<Peace-> insomma quello che devi usare
<Peace-> solo che ovviamente lo devi fare da terminale
<Peace-> oh io mi assento
<Peace-> bb
<Freeman__> Una precisazione sono entrato da poco nel mondo ubuntu quindi tante cosa mi sfuggono
<Freeman__> Jester ci sei
<Freeman84> Ogni tanto perdo la connessione allora ricapitoliamo ho un problema con i monitor su una macchina che installa nvidia geforce 5600
<Freeman84> Con il comando sudo nvidia-xconfig ricevo risposta unable to write to directory '/etc/x11'
<Peace-> Freeman84: si ok ma leggi anche male
<Peace-> Freeman84: [14:18] <Peace-> Freeman__: adesso lo devi riconfigurare usando sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Peace-> prima di nvidia cosa leggi ?
<Freeman84> Niente
<Peace-> ....
<Peace-> Freeman84: [14:18] <Peace-> Freeman__: adesso lo devi riconfigurare usando                                                                                   sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Peace-> Freeman84: adesso prima di nvidia-settings cosa leggi ?
<Freeman84> Dopo comando http://imagebin.org/311168
<Peace-> Freeman84: sudo -i  dai invio
<Peace-> Freeman84: prova cosi
<Freeman84> Provato ma nn cambia niente
<Freeman84> Stavo pensando visto che dispongo ancora del live usb di rinstallare ubuntu
<Peace-> Freeman84: mah in teoria non serve fare quella cosa
<Peace-> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<Peace-> Freeman84: prova a leggere li , è semplicemtne un file da camibare
<Freeman84> Adesso provo
<Freeman84> Dopo vari tentativi sono passato da cosi http://imagebin.org/311164
<Freeman84> A cosi http://imagebin.org/311176
<Freeman84> Chi puo darmi una mano a migliorare ancora
<Freeman84> Peace ci sei
<krabador> Freeman84, hai installato gli nVidia?
<Freeman84> Si
<krabador> Freeman , hai doppia scheda?
<Peace-> krabador: ha messo lo schermo diverso
<Peace-> krabador: proprietari
<Peace-> gli detto di fare il riconfigure di nvidia
<Peace-> ma pare non vada
<Peace-> non saprei
<krabador> con i nouveau andava?
<Peace-> krabador: con lo schermo vecchiio andava
<Peace-> krabador: pare che avesse installato i driver proprietari
<Peace-> cambiato il monitor
<Peace-> sminchiamento
<Peace-> probabile frequenza diversa
<krabador> si
<krabador> infatti si può dover fare uno xorg.conf a mano , inserendo il monitor
<Peace-> krabador: ma il      sudo nvidia-xconfig non risolve?
<krabador> non sempre
<Freeman84> Nn riesco a risolvere con sudo nvidia-xconfig
<krabador> si può provare a togliere gli nVidia, far vedere il monitor ai nouveau, e provare a reinstallare gli nVidia
<Freeman84> Come si fa
<katymerlin> quando metto ubuntu su chiavetta usb mi dice codici di controllo non corrispondono
<Peace-> bene io esco definitivamente
<krabador> Freeman84, va a vedere se hai un /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<krabador> conf
<katymerlin> quando metto ubuntu su chiavetta usb mi dice codici di controllo non corrispondono
<Freeman84> Krabador se mi spieghi come perche io sono entrato da poco nel mondo ubuntu
<dandidan> ciao
<dandidan> qualcuno può indicarmi una guida semplice per installare ubuntu ultima versione su un notebook con windows 8.1?? urgente
<dandidan> non mi interessa il dual boot
<dandidan> sto scaricando proprio ora ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> Freeman84, con il terminale
<krabador> !uefi | dandidan
<ubot-it> dandidan: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<katymerlin> quando metto ubuntu su chiavetta usb mi dice codici di controllo non corrispondono come mai
<krabador> !installazione | dandidan
<ubot-it> dandidan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<katymerlin> aiuto
<krabador> dandidan , verifica se hai uefi , disabilita il secure boot, segui la guida uefi , e segui la guida installazione
<Freeman84> http://imagebin.org/311182
<krabador> katymerlin, damià, come e dove l'hai fatta 'sta penna?
<dandidan> ho uefi ma non so come verificare il secure boot
<katymerlin> creazione  disco di avvio
<krabador> riscarica la ISO, formatta la pendrive , e rifalla
<katymerlin> ma la chiavetta me la legge in msdos invece su windows in fat 32  puo essere
<katymerlin> lo già fatto
<krabador> dandidan , il manuale del notebook ti indica come entrare in BIOS
<krabador> dandidan, da li , vedi come verificare
<krabador> dandidan , ma segui il link uefi
<dandidan> è abbastanza complicato per me!
<dandidan> devo abbandonare l idea di passare ad ubuntu?
<Freeman84> Come devo proseguire
<dandidan> tra le altre cose il mio computer non ha nella scatola il manuale
<krabador> dandidan , ma sicuramente un sito dove scaricarlo
<krabador> dandidan, con un po' di pazienza, ce la puoi fare. se non hai voglia, è un altro discorso
<Freeman84> Krabador come si fa per configurare a mano il monitor
<Freeman84> Se vuoi ho teamwiever sul pc in questione
<katymerlin> salve dove trovo formatta  su ubuntu per formattare la chiavetta usb
<krabador> katymerlin sudo gparted
<krabador> da terminale
<Peronblack> ciao
<Peronblack> ho bisogno di alcune risposte
<Peronblack> c'è qualcuno ?
<krabador> poni le domande
<Peronblack> okay
<Peronblack> allora
<Peronblack> Ho un netbook intel atom n450 con 2 gb di ram, ubuntu girerà lento ?
<katymerlin> mi dice comando non trovato
<Peronblack> what ?
<krabador> katymerlin , sudo apt-get install gparted
<krabador> peronblack, per netbook è indicato lubuntu
<krabador> www.lubuntu.net
<krabador> Freeman84 , sudo nvidia-settings
<Peronblack> grazie mille
<krabador> peronblack , di niente
<Peronblack> ho già provato lubuntu e a volte ho avuto problemi di incompatibilità con alcuni pacchetti di ubuntu
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7483693/
<Freeman84> Come lo configuro
<Freeman84> Una volta aperto server settings di nvidia
<krabador> katymerlin , mkfs.vfat /dev/sdxx
<krabador> dove xx sono la lettera e il numero di partizione
<krabador> che ti assegna il sistema
<krabador> katymerlin , con sudo
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7483708/
<krabador> damià ...
<krabador> xx te li assegna il sistema
<katymerlin> non capisco
<krabador> devi vedere quali ha il tuo sistema assegnato alla tua pendrive
<krabador> io non lo posso sapere
<katymerlin> di cosa parli
<Freeman84> Allora sono su nvidia x server settings come faccio per configurare questo benedetto monitor
<krabador> katymerlin sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> vedi il nome preciso del Device
<krabador> e poi rimandi il comando con il riferimento giusto
<krabador> gli assegni la frequenza e il refresh
<katymerlin> damiano@damiano-Aspire-one:~$ sudomkfs.vfat /dev/sdxx   sudomkfs.vfat: comando non trovato damiano@damiano-Aspire-one:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat  /dev/sdxx  [sudo] password for damiano:  mkfs.vfat 3.0.12 (29 Oct 2011) /dev/sdxx: No such file or directory damiano@damiano-Aspire-one:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdxx mkfs.vfat 3.0.12 (29 Oct 2011) /dev/sdxx: No such file or directory damiano@damiano-Aspire-one:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 1
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7483730/
<krabador> katymerlin
<krabador> sono giorni che sei qui
<krabador> mi spieghi perché hai incollato in canale?
<katymerlin> sono stufa vorrei resettare il compiuter ma non riesco
<krabador> katymerlin , damiano , se fossi più attento/a avresti risolto molto prima
<krabador> scrivi male i comandi
<krabador> non segui
<krabador> o ti impegni, oppure è normale che non ne vieni fuori
<Freeman84> http://imagebin.org/311185   http://imagebin.org/311186
<katymerlin> sto facendo quello che dite ho scaricato ubuntu messo su chiavetta ma da errore codici di controllo non corrispondono
<krabador> katy con sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> vedi come si chiama la pendrive
<krabador> in base a come si chiama
<katymerlin> non ha nome
<krabador> gli mandi sudo mkfs.vfat
<krabador> Katy
<krabador> si
<krabador> l'hai inserita sta pendrive
<katymerlin> si
<krabador> ha un nome col suffisso /deve/sdxx
<krabador> xx cambiano in base a quante e quali periferiche sono presenti nel sistema
<krabador> spesso è /dev/sdb1
<_Fabrizio_> salve a tutti
<katymerlin> è proprio quella
<zermanno> Ciao, ho da poco installato 14.04 e non riesco più ad usare lo shortcut ctrl+alt + T per aprire un terminale. Quando provo a settarlo in system setting risulta che ctrl sia interpretato come ctrl + super. Come risolvo?
<_Fabrizio_> io uso ubuntu kde 12.04. Lo installato da poco. non mi legge la memoria micro sd nel suo adattatore inserito nella sua slot . Con ubuntu 12.04 me la leggeva
<krabador> _Fabrizio_ , hai fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti ?
<ibogoneiguai> sempre stesso problema qui!! non mi funziona il programma dota2 su steam...ho linux 14.04
<_Fabrizio_> krabador , si
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai, purtroppo devi chiedere a loro
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai, oppure torna spesso nell'ottica di trovare un utente stram
<krabador> steam
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai , entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<ibogoneiguai> io sono convinto che  è il pc il problema
<ibogoneiguai> manca qualche driver
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7483813/
<krabador> ilbogoneiguai, apri il terminale , scrivi software-properties-gtk
<krabador> controlla nella ultima tab a destra
<Freeman84> Krabador nn riesco a configurare il monitor
<krabador> Freeman84, t'è apparsa la schermata?
<krabador> ok katymerlin , non sai leggere
<krabador> torna quando hai imparato
<katymerlin> come mai
<Freeman84> http://imagebin.org/311186
<katymerlin> non mi sembra che per formattare un compiuter ci sia da fare tanto basta che mi dici come metterlo su chiavetta
<krabador> Freeman84, seleziona l'altra voce
<krabador> katymerlin, ti è stato detto fin troppo chiaramente
<katymerlin> no
<krabador> si
<krabador> controlla
<Freeman84> http://imagebin.org/311185
<katymerlin> ho eseguito i comandi che mi hai dato ma non hbo risolto
<krabador> katymerlin, chiunque legga questa chat , e quello che hai mandato , può riscontrare che non è assolutamente vero
<katymerlin> ma se io ti invio i comandi che eseguo sono quelli che mi mandi tu
<krabador> no
<krabador> e se lo sostieni
<krabador> hai qualche problema
<krabador> ti ho detto di mandare sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdxx , con xx da controllare con sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> sei arrivato/a a dire che la tua pendrive "non ha nome"
<katymerlin> rifacciamo tutto e poi se sbaglio me lo fai notare
<krabador> poi nel pastebin
<krabador> mi hai mandato sudo /dev/sdb1
<krabador> ...
<krabador> se ti sembra uguale ...
<katymerlin> non sono esperta tu parli ma io non capisco scrivo quello che scrivi tu
<krabador> no
<krabador> scrivi quello che vuoi tu
<krabador> di quello che scrivo io
<krabador> è molto diverso
<krabador> ti basta scorrere i messaggi per accorgersene tu stesso
<krabador> Damiano
<krabador> ma frigni senza controllare
<Claudio> qualcuno sa aiutarmi con la partizione dei dischi prima di installare ubuntu?
<krabador> Claudio , PC con uefi?
<Freeman84> Krabador torniamo al mio problema
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7483895/
<katymerlin> adesso va bene
<krabador> damiano , sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> e ripeti il comando
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7483915/
<krabador> vabeh damià, se è una bella giornata , sfrutta la
<katymerlin> coso fatto adesso
<katymerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7483927/
<krabador> katymerlin , ok , prendi per il culo
<katymerlin> a vme sembra il contrario perchè faccio quello che hai detto e ancora non va bene non ne posso più
<krabador> io non ne posso più di vedere te che scrivi tutt'altro di quello che ti viene detto
<krabador> ti viene rilevato
<krabador> non controlli
<krabador> e frigni
<krabador> o cambi atteggiamento
<krabador> o in bocca al lupo per tutto
<jester-> krabador: eh minghia anche tu nè, lo sai che a leggere ci si rovina la vista
<krabador> hai ragione, non porto gli occhiali , non posso capire
<katymerlin> dimmi cosa ho scritto di sbagliato
<JC_> Ciao. Problema su lubuntu 12.0.4. Quando collego le cuffie al pc portatile il suono si sente sia in cuffia che dagli altoparlanti. Qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<jester-> JC_: same to me
<jester-> JC_: scheda non completamente supportata, installa pavucontrol e vedi di sistemare volta per volta da li
<JC_> Sta installando pavucontrol
<JC_> ma in che senso volta per volta?
<jester-> nel senso che al riavvio torna come prima
<Freeman84> con i miei problemi di configurazione monitor nn riesco a risolvere
<jester-> Freeman84: che scheda hai
<jester-> pc vecio o nuovo
<JC_> pavucontrol è installato. cosa devo fare ora?
<jester-> JC_: dare pavuncotro nel terminale che si apre e pacioccare
<jester-> ingresso è il mic
<jester-> uscita le casse
<Freeman84> ho un pc di media data con un geforce 5600 con driver prioritari
<jester-> Freeman84: che driver hai installato
<jester-> la scheda è bella vecchia
<krabador> GeForce 5600 ha 10 anni
<jester-> minimo
<tina> Gente come si installa linux senza cd e chiavetta usb?
<jester-> tina: con la macumba
<Freeman84> nvidia 173
<krabador> sono gli unici proprietari che la supportano
<jester-> Freeman84: anche il monitor suppongo sia altrettanto vecchio
<Freeman84> pero mi da problemi solo col monitor del proprietario del pc perche con il mio monitor si vede benissimo
<jester-> Freeman84: appunto il monitor avra 15 anni non è interrogabile
<jester-> quindi il driver non riesce a determinare le risoluzioni supportate
<Freeman84> il monitor e un sync master 172v
<jester-> pollici?
<krabador> Freeman84, se devi sempre usarlo con questo monitor
<krabador> i nouveau
<krabador> *USA
<Freeman84> dovrebbe essere un 17 pollici
<jester-> 5600 anche con i proprietari non è che combian di piu
<Freeman84> si e il monitor deffinitivo
<jester-> Freeman84: quanti pollici il monitor
<Freeman84> 17
<jester-> quindi serve 1024x768
<jester-> Freeman84: se hai pazienza vedo se ho un xorg.conf che fa la caso
<Freeman84> se hai bisogno di qualcosa dammi pure dei commandi che provedo a darti i risultati
<JC_> jester, ho installato pulseaudio, ma ora non si sente più ne' dalle cuffie nè dal pc...
<jester-> JC_: di sicuro non semplicemente installandolo
<jester-> JC_: hai pacioccato male
<JC_> non ho pacioccato... ho solo installato ed e' sparito l'audio
<jester-> ballw
<jester-> e
<jester-> JC_: riavvia
<JC_> ok
<Freeman84> jester ho riacceso il pc adesso e mi sono accorto che durante il caricamento compare una casselina con scritto frequenza troppo alta
<jester-> Freeman84: serve un conf
<jester-> Freeman84: comincia a dare sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> Freeman84: e pure rm .nvidiarc
<jester-> Freeman84: e rm .nvidia-settings-rc
<Freeman84> rm impossibile rimuovere /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<jester-> ok gli atri 2
<Freeman84> con rm .nvidiarc stesso riscontro con rm .nvidia-settings-rc nn da segno di vita
<jester-> Freeman84: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/xorg.conf.tar.gz
<jester-> Freeman84: scompattalo e copialo in /etc/X11 poi riavvia
<Freeman84> per copiarlo come devo fare
<Freeman84> jester ci sei
<Freeman84> lo estratto ma come faccio a copiarlo in /etc/x11
<krabador> cp file /etc/X11
<jester-> sudo
<jester-> Freeman84: X11 x maiuscolo
<jester-> Freeman84: sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<krabador> devi essere, nel terminale, nella stessa cartella dell'estrazione
<Freeman84> cp: impossibile eseguire stat di xorg.conf
<jester-> Freeman84: dove hai il file
<Freeman84> in scaricati
<krabador> Freeman84, apri il terminale,  cd Scaricati, e manda il comando
<Freeman84> commando nn trovato
<krabador> quale dei 2
<Freeman84> cd scaricati
<krabador> senza maiuscola
<krabador> non va
<krabador> cd Scaricati
<Freeman84> ne con ne senza
<krabador> Freeman84, dove sei, nel terminale  in quale cartella?
<Freeman84> io apro terminale con ctrl alt t
<krabador> ls -la
<krabador> e manda pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Freeman84
<ubot-it> Freeman84: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Freeman84> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7484300/
<krabador> cd Scaricati , deve andare
<krabador> altrimenti sbagli qualcosa
<Freeman84> mio errore scusate
<jester-> Freeman84: apri il normale terminale
<Freeman84> sembraaver preso il commando adesso devo riaviare
<fax> ciao a tutti
<fax> non riesco a rivedere i video di youtube dalla cache, o meglio non riesco a trovarli...mi poteste aiutare ? grazie
<jester-> fax: una volta terminato li cancella
<jester-> di solito usa /tmp come cache
<Freeman84> grazie ragazzi sembra che sia tutto risolto
<fax> ma la acretlla tmp si trova in filr system?
<krabador> fax si
<jester-> Freeman84: funza?
<fax> come posso ovviare?.altro browser?
<jester-> fax: lo devi cipiare prima che finsica
<jester-> e non ha lo stesso nome
<Freeman84> si tutto apposto grazie ancora ragazzi
<Freeman84> torno subito
<fax> quindi sarà un file da 0 kb....ma in quale cartella lo trovo questo file da 0kb?
<jester-> fax: o kb è vuoto
<jester-> fax: in /tmp
<Freeman84> http://imagebin.org/311195
<fax> ok..in tmo...........grazie a tutti ragazzi.....a presto
<fax> ciao
<Andreone> Ciao
<Andreone> Desidero installare i driver proprietari di nvidia quelli che finiscono con .run
<Andreone> da terminale mi dà però: unable to create temporary file in /tmp
<Ursula> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu. Ho un PC desktop sul quale non riesco ad installare né Xubuntu né Ubuntu. Quando inserisco l'USB o il DVD, dopo l'iniziale caricamento, mi appare una schermata fissa (per UBUNTU tutta grigia, per Xubuntu, tutta colorata)
<jester-> Ursula: al menu tasti F6 e setta nomodeset
<jester-> Ursula: spero che non monti una scheda video sis
<Ursula> jester, F6 nel boot menu? La scheda è nvidia
<jester-> Ursula: bene al meno appena dopo il boot del cd o usb
<jester-> Ursula: ove vedi installa ubuntu prova ubunru
<jester-> scegli la lingua con F4 mi pare e poi da tasto F6 setti: nomodeset
<Ursula> jester, si è bloccato premendo F6
<Rebel__> ciao
<Rebel__> avrei una domanda semplice da porre:
<jester-> dica
<Rebel__> quale versione di ubuntu è preferibile per un netbook un po' scarso in prestazioni?
<jester-> Rebel__: lubuntu
<jester-> i386
<drfebus> salve a tutti
<Rebel__> ecco ero indeciso se lubuntu o xubuntu!
<Rebel__> ;)
<drfebus> Secondo voi è meglio installare la versione 12.04 o la 14.04? qual'è la migliore?
<Rebel__> mi fido e grazie
<jester-> drfebus: meglio empre l'ultima in teoria
<drfebus> jester-: capito... per installarla a fianco di windows 8 invece come devo fare?
<Bubi> ciao
<Bubi> come state?
<Bubi> mi servirebbe aiuto
<Bubi> chi mi puo dare aiuto?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Bubi
<ubot-it> Bubi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Bubi> ok
<jester-> drfebus: in installazione userai installa accanto, winz va preima deframmentato
<Bubi> cosa mi serve per installare ubuntu?
<Bubi> cioe un apennetta?
<Bubi> cd?
<Bubi> oppue vado bene anche senza nulla?
<jester-> Bubi: se risci senza nulla fai sapere
<jester-> !installazione | Bubi
<ubot-it> Bubi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Bubi> non dico con wubi in un virtuale ma come os principale togliendo windows
<jester-> !usb | Bubi
<ubot-it> Bubi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> sempre una pessima idea segare winziz
<krabador> Bubi, lo puoi fare, ma tienitelo win, non si sa mai
<Bubi> no ho  xp sto computer è una merda gira male
<jester-> vedi un po te, segui le guide
<Bubi> oki grazie
<kappavienne> ciao ragazzi, avrei bisogno di un aiuto riguardo un problema che ho avuto a casa di un blackout durante la fase di upgrade di ubuntu da 13.04 a 13.10
<kappavienne> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<krabador> kappavienne, dove si blocca il sistema in caricamento?
<kappavienne> stava probabilmente aggiornando i pacchetti e se n'è andata la corrente
<krabador> kappavienne, dove si blocca il sistema in caricamento?
<kappavienne> al riavvio ho provato a riaprire il software updater e mi chiede di fare un update parziale o installare una serie di pacchetti manualmente
<krabador> kappavienne, allora, ctrl alt f1,  inserisci user e pass, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kappavienne> in entrambi i casi, scegliendo "partial upgrade" o "install now", si chiude il programma e non succede nulla
<krabador> kappavienne, con ctrl alt f1 avrai il terminale a tutto schermo
<krabador> kappavienne, segnati i comandi
<krabador> kappavienne, se non sai come tornare, ctrl alt f7
<kappavienne_> le mie credenziali vengono considerate non corrette
<kappavienne_> sono sempre il ragazzo con il problema durante l'upgrade
<krabador> kappavienne, user name corretta, password corretta, stando attendo a maiuscole e minuscole
<kappavienne_> provato più e più volte ma non va... è possibile farlo anche da terminal senza ctrl+al+f1?
<kappavienne_> che facendo con la combinazione di tasti non ho potuto più leggere ciò che mi stavi scrivendo
<fede_> buonasera ! vorrei provare a cambiare sistema operativo al mio asus ee pc 1001 HA un vecchio netbook ma leggo di versioni che hanno problemi con scheda wi fi o altri piccoli problemi.
<fede_> poiche non sono molto pratico c e una versione che funziona senza problemi?
<kappavienne_> krabador, potresti riscrivere i passaggi che mi hai scritto precedentemente?
<krabador> appunto perche' stavo scrivendo, perchè non hai aspettato un attimo
<krabador> ?
<kappavienne_> scusa
<krabador> kappavienne, allora, ctrl alt f1,  inserisci user e pass, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kappavienne_> non sapevo la conseguente schermata fullscreen
<kappavienne_> quindi non è possibile farlo da terminal, per forza da quella schermata?
<krabador> kappavienne_, è meglio da quella schermata
<kappavienne_> ok procedo, c'è altro o proseguo senza alcun problema?
<krabador> kappavienne_, manda questi comandi 7
<kappavienne> niente da fare
<kappavienne> ho dimenticato che non si possono utilizzare scorciatoie da tastiera, potresti riscrivere il codice da inserire?
<kappavienne> scusa per l'inconveniente >.<
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kappavienne> grazie mille :)
<spartacus_72> sera
<louiscesar> buonasera comunita
<louiscesar> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<louiscesar> è da circa un mese che lo uso e devo dire che è egregio
<louiscesar> veloce e performante
<louiscesar> uso ubuntu sul fisso e xubuntu sul net
<louiscesar> un quesito se possibile
<louiscesar> si puo e come mettere una cartella condivisa in rete?
<louiscesar> come si crea una rete?
<louiscesar> grazie anticipati
<ugone> louiscesar, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/SupportoAltriSistemi/CondividereFile?highlight=%28ubuntu%29|%28cartella%29|%28condivisa%29
<louiscesar> ugone sono 2 pc con linux uno è fisso e uno è wifi
<louiscesar> ora comincio a scaricare samba
<louiscesar> scaricato samba creato utente samba e creata cartella da condividere
<louiscesar> ora che fare?
<ugone> louiscesar, segui la guida che ti ho passato
<louiscesar> ugone la tua guida è per un pc windows e un ubuntu
<ugone> louiscesar, personalmente trasferisco i file con scp e ssh
<ugone> guarda se ti va meglio cosi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto/OpenSsh?action=show&redirect=InternetRete%2FConfigurazioneRete%2FOpenSsh
<Nico_> richiesta di aiuto, essendo nuovo di Linux, ho acquistato un vps con sistema operativo ubuntu ultima versione, ma vorrei accedere al desktop remoto, e non so come fare
<ufalc> aiutooooooooooooooooo
<krabador> ufalc, chiedi , non urlare
<ufalc> no no non era un urlo :9 e disperazione
<ufalc> :)
<ufalc> ok, sto in germania, il mio mac ha un problema.... e un mio cugino mi ha dato il suo pc.... xp professional ma in tedesco... adesso io gia non conosco windows... ma in tedesco e una tragedia
<ufalc> vorrei scaricare linux in italiano
<ufalc> ma non ci capisco niente
<krabador> ufalc, www.ubuntu.com
<krabador> ufalc, in base al pc, ci sono versioni piu' indicata
<ufalc> si lo so, ma il problema + che non so niente di windows, e non capisco il tedesco.... non so neanche dove vanno a finire i fail scaricati.... ok... penso che devo portarlo da qualcuno che scarica e istalla linux... grazie Krabador
<krabador> ufalc, se rispondi alle domande
<krabador> ufalc, ti si puo' aiutare
<ufalc> io ho un leptor con windows xp professional... il resto non lo so mi dispiace
<krabador> ufalc, di quanti anni è il pc?
<ufalc> penso 7 8 anni... ma gira bene
<krabador> sai quanta ram c'è, che scheda video ha, e che processore?
<ufalc> no... ma se mi spieghi dove trovarle queste informazioni sul pc te le copio e incollo... ma dovresti portarmi passo passo.... pero io non voglio dare tanto fastidio
<krabador> allora, clicca sul menu start, e clicca col tasto destro sulla voce computer , e seleziona l'ultima voce del menu, che corrisponde a proprietà
<ufalc> comunque il mio problema con questo pc e che firefox mi blocca tutte le pagine tipo facebook, google... dicendo da quello che ho capito che non so no sicure.... poi clicco per entrarci comunque e mi da una pagina di facebook (ad esempio) senza colori.... con sole scritte..... ma non mi lascia fare niente... come tolgo questo blocco da fairfox
<ufalc> scusa ho letto dopo, niente non trovo la voce computer
<krabador> ufalc, se vuoi installare il sistema operativo, ti posso aiutare
<krabador> ufalc, che ti appare, quando clicchi su start?
<ufalc> dimmi comé lícona?
<krabador> in basso a sinistra
<krabador> il menu di xp
<ufalc> si start lo so... l´icona del computer dove devo entrare
<krabador> ufalc, nella parte di destra del menu
<ufalc> zitt comba che l´ho trovato...
<ufalc> aspe
<krabador> ufalc, hai il simbolino del pc col monitor
<krabador> Nico_, puoi connetterti con un client vnc, purchè il pc a cui devi connetterti sia configurato a dovere
<ufalc> genuin intel r cpu t 2500 @ 2,00 GHz 1,99 GHz 2,00 GB ram questo ti puo aiutare?
<krabador> ufalc, su
<krabador> si
<krabador> allora puoi installare anche ubuntu normale
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> che prendi da qui
<krabador> poi, o masterizzi questo file seguendo questa guida
<krabador> !iso | ufalc
<ubot-it> ufalc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> oppure fai una pendrive usb, seguendo quest'altra guida
<krabador> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<krabador> !usbwin | ufalc
<ubot-it> ufalc: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<ufalc> io ho scaricato lúltima versione di ubunto... ma non so dove me la mette.... sono riuscito a trascinare comunque l´icona del cd sul desktop... ma non mi legge lßhard disk esterno...
<ufalc> odio profondamente windows
<krabador> ufalc, il browser in che lingua è? Tedesco come il sistema?
<ufalc> si tutto in tedesco
<ufalc> ho provato a scaricare altri broswer... ma mi blocca le pagine
<krabador> ufalc, allora se non ti chiede dove scaricare, mette tutto in c:\documenti\downloads
<ufalc> comunque adesso provo a lanciare il programma che dici tu.... usb istaller
<krabador> devi andarti poi a trovare, tramite l'esplora files all'interno del programma, dove hai messo la iso
<krabador> ufalc, ce l'hai una pendrive usb, da usare ?
<ufalc> ho un hard disk esterno da un tera...... ma qua e un casino frate
<krabador> ufalc, il discorso è che se il browser non ti chiede dove scaricare il file, te lo mette in downloads
<krabador> che nella media i browser la creano dentro documenti
<krabador> ufalc, altrimenti, in xp fai il trova
<krabador> premi il tasto win + f
<krabador> dovrebbe aprire il trova, scrivi ubuntu
<krabador> fai trova e vedi dove te lo trova
<ufalc> ok
<ufalc> ho trovato l´icona del cd ubuntu
<krabador> ufalc, se fai proprietà, con il tasto destro sul file
<krabador> ti dice dove sta
<krabador> poi inserisci la pendrive, apri il programma usb installer
<ufalc> l´´ho messo sul desktop
<krabador> formatti la pendrive con il comando dentro il programma
<krabador> selezioni la iso
<krabador> ufalc, e crei la pendrive
<krabador> ufalc, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ufalc> ascolta seleziono ubunto, clicco su browse.... si apre la finestra per cercare l´iconda del cd giusto? ma vado su desktop e non trovo niente
<krabador> ufalc, come si chiama il file che corrisponde all'icona del cd?
<krabador> il file deve essere  un file   *.iso
<krabador> se non è quello non lo trova
<ufalc> ubuntu 14.04 386 iso
<krabador> ufalc, ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> questo deve essere il nome
<krabador> ufalc, se hai messo un collegamento al file nel desktop, e non una copia, non te lo vedrà mai
<ufalc> e l´ho capito.... pero tu calcola che io sono nato sul mac... io trascino tutto manualmente dove voglio... non ho mai usato windows... e non conosco nessun comando..... comunque ora sto provando a riscaricarlo.. perche ho trovato la cartella download ma non c´e
<ufalc> pure la tastiera e diversa hahahhahahahaha
<ufalc> comunque ci volesse tutta la notte  lo istallo Ubunto... e ndocul a windows
<krabador> ufalc, ma quando acconsenti allo scarico, ti appare una finestra in cui selezionare la destinazione di scarico?
<krabador> wuppertal
<ufalc> no me lo tiene in temporaneo su una icona con la freccia... che quando finisce di scaricare diventa verde
<ufalc> mo ci vogliono 8 minuti
<krabador> ufalc,clicca sulla freccia verde di firefox
<krabador> ufalc, puoi vedere la cronologia degli scarichi
<krabador> ufalc, vedere anche dove l'altro è finito
<krabador> a destra di un file in lista
<krabador> c'è un'icona della cartella
<krabador> se la clicchi di apre la cartella di destinazione
<ufalc> aspe láltro forse non l´ho scaricato sul pc.... aspetta 6 minuti e ti dico cosa succede aprendolo dai file temporanei
<ufalc> si
<ufalc> ho visto...
<krabador> ufalc, qua non è questione di mac e win, se usi la cronologia del browser, vedi pure dove finiscono gli scarichi
<ufalc> ok appena finisce di scaricarlo ti dico dove sta, il vecchio non ce
<krabador> ufalc, allora l'hai spostato
<ufalc> no sto scaricando 4 minuti
<ufalc> 2 minuti
<ufalc> comunque krabador sei un grande, grazie per il tempo che mi stai dedicando
<krabador> ufalc, di niente
<krabador> facciamo partire st'installazione
<ufalc> ti faccio una domanda mentre aspetto, ma linux si puo istallare anche sul mac?
<krabador> ufalc, si
<krabador> anche la stessa ubuntu
<ufalc> grande
<krabador> solo che conviene installarlo, se non per motivi particolari , soltanto in quei mac, in cui è finito il supporto per il macos che montano
<krabador> come quelli che hanno i processori g5, g4
<krabador> che non sono piu' stati fatti aggiornare
<ufalc> il mac mi si e rincoglionito perche non sono mai passato alla versione successiva alla mia, e hanno smesso di aggiornarla da molto tempo... ma io di comprare u
<ufalc> un nuovo sistema operativo non ne avevo nessuna voglia
<ufalc> sti stronzi
<krabador> ufalc, quanto è vecchio il tuo mac^
<krabador> ?
<ufalc> 2008 o 09
<krabador> 5 anni..
<krabador> beh... apple è abbastanza feroce
<krabador> con gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> comunque la 10.9 è gratuita
<krabador> per i possessori di mac compatibile
<krabador> dagli uno sguardo
<ufalc> no io ho lion
<ufalc> dovrei passare a leopard... e poi fare tutti gli aggiornamenti fino a maverik
<ufalc> ma adesso sara andato in crasch e non si accende piu
<ufalc> no non lo compro un nuovo sistema operativo....
<krabador> https://www.apple.com/it/osx/how-to-upgrade/
<ufalc> non me ne frega niente
<ufalc> comunque
<ufalc> ci siamo
<ufalc> lßho trovato
<krabador> ufalc, sei sicuro di avere un mac?
<ufalc> sono al terzo passaggio, devo scegliere dove copiarlo ma non mi trova lßhard disk esterno
<ufalc> ahahahahah comba
<ufalc> certo che ho un mac
<krabador> ufalc, una pendrive usb devi usare
<krabador> non un hd esterno
<ufalc> e scusa non e la stessa cosa?
<krabador> ufalc, non vanno in boot proprio nello stesso modo
<krabador> in base alla formattazione del dispositivo potrebbe non vederlo
<ufalc> sta caricando sulla chiavetta
<ufalc> e vaiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ufalc> di dove sei?
<krabador> abruzzo
<ufalc> azz io ho vissuto a Pescara per un anno
<ufalc> bella
<ufalc> mia sorella vive li
<krabador> ufalc, che periodo ?
<krabador> che periodo sei stato a pescara?
<ufalc> 2002
<krabador> we..da quanto tempo stai su
<ufalc> qui in germania?
<ufalc> da poco meno di 1 anno
<krabador> ah, ok
<ufalc> ue il caricamento si e fermato al 99%
<ufalc> cé scritto errors 1
<ufalc> comunque sulla chiavetta cé lícona ubuntu
<ufalc> che faccio?
<krabador> ufalc, che errore è stato riscontrato ?
<ufalc> non so... ma comunque ha comple5tato
<ufalc> adesso?
<ufalc> che faccio?
<ufalc> si puo lasciare anche windows? senza cancellarlo?
<ufalc> non vorrei che mio cugino s´incazza hhahahahah
<krabador> ufalc, si
<ufalc> ok, adesso dovrei spegnerlo e riaccenderlo tenendo inserita la chiavetta giusto?
<krabador> si puo' tranquillamente installare a fianco, la procedura di installazione riconosce windows, ti chiede di installare a fianco
<krabador> ufalc, allora, se la chiavetta non è stata finalizzata bene potrebbe darti qualche problema
<krabador> come non partire, o che ti si congeli l'installazione
<ufalc> no ma credo che sia andato tutto bene
<krabador> ufalc, se vuoi provare, smonta correttamente la chiavetta
<ufalc> ok smonto la chiavetta
<krabador> beh "error 1 " non è propriamente "tutto bene"
<ufalc> poi?
<krabador> a meno che non sai che la tua chiavetta sia rovinata in un certo punto
<krabador> ufalc, poi riavvii la macchina e fai fare il boot da usb
<ufalc> il programma universal usb ha detto che la copia era stata completata bene
<krabador> o glielo fai fare scegliendo dal menu rapido di boot, all'avvio, che spesso è f8/f9f10/f11/f21
<krabador> f12
<ufalc> azz
<krabador> ma dovresti vedere nel manuale della scheda madre / notebook
<ufalc> aspe spiegami
<krabador> oppure entri in bios
<krabador> vai nella sezione dedicata al boot
<krabador> e selezioni la usb come prima periferica di boot
<krabador> salvi e riavvii
<ufalc> e ti sembra facile?
<krabador> ma stacca tutto cio' che sia usb storage, tranne la chiavetta per l'installazione
<ufalc> non ho capito niente di quello che hai scritto hahahahah
<krabador> ufalc, è elementare, fidati
<ufalc> dove sta la sezione dedicata al bot?
<krabador> ufalc, i bios non sono tutti uguali
<krabador> ufalc, entraci e cercala
<ufalc> senti ma se riavvio il pc con la chiavetta inserita?
<krabador> ufalc, cosa vuoi che succeda?
<krabador> ufalc, se non è impostato che sia la usb a partire per prima, il tuo pc fa partire il sistema di sempre, e ti pernacchia pure
<ufalc> comba tu forse non mi hai capito, io non ho mai acceso windows in vita mia... oggi e il primo giorno... ed e tutto in tedesco... cioe io qua non capisco un tubo....
<ufalc> quello che sono riuscito a fare fino a mo.... mi ci vuole una lode :)
<ufalc> se tu conosci windows dimmi dove cloccare
<ufalc> :)
<krabador> ufalc, diciamo che non è soltanto windows, che non sai usare
<ufalc> vabbe
<ufalc> che ti devo dire
<krabador> ufalc, al bios c'accedi all'accensione del pc, con il tasto del
<krabador> ma è un notebook o un fisso?
<ufalc> notebook
<ufalc> mentre riavvia devo cliccare f2?
<krabador> ufalc, allora, col notebook potrebbe essere f2
<krabador> il tasto per accedere al bios
<krabador> che cosa appare in basso, quando si accende il pc
<krabador> te lo ricordi?
<ufalc> ok dopo devo intuire di far ripartire il pc dalla chiavetta
<ufalc> logicamente e in tedesco
<ufalc> quindi devo vedere un po
<krabador> ufalc, bene o male , il boot, puo' essere nello stesso modo
<krabador> sempre boot
<krabador> ufalc, puoi dirmi il modello del notebook?
<krabador> il bios puo' potersi settare in inglese
<ufalc> solo che e un hp... ok dai io ci provo
<krabador> è il pc da quale stai scrivendo ?
<ufalc> si... dai io ci provo
<ufalc> ci sentiamo dopo
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-11
<TheTipo01> Buongiorno a tutti, avrei un problema. Ubuntu, quando si avvia, non da segni di vita. Il monitor va in stand-by. In questo momento sono da windows.
<TheTipo01> PS: Tutto questo è avvenuto dopo che ubuntu mi ha chiesto di riavviare per applicare gli aggiornamenti.
<TheTipo01> Ma state tutti dormendo? :-)
<alessandroalb> buongiorno a tutti
<Guest48856> Salve ragazzi, ho bisogno di un aiuto con Ubuntu 15.04
<Guest48856> Ho acquistato ieri un nuovo notebook con win8 e volevo mettere Ubuntu come sistema principale, pur mantenendo Windows, che mi servirebbe solo per protoshop e per i driver della stampante
<Guest48856> In realtà al momento di installare Ubuntu e farli coesistere, mi portava due partizioni quasi eque e un totale di 500gb, quando in realtà il pc ha 1tb di hd
<Guest48856> Non sapevo come eliminare la partizione, non volevo dedicare a Windows quasi 300gb (non sapevo quanto spazio "minimo" servisse)  ed ho installato solo Ubuntu
<Guest48856> Adesso mi servirebbe tornare a win8 e rimettere Ubuntu, come fo?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<alessandroalb> ciao a tutti
<jester-> !ciao | alessandroalb
<ubot-it> alessandroalb: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alessandroalb> ho una domanda che riguarda ubuntu 14.04 e la parte di gestione grafica
<jester-> dica
<alessandroalb> jester-, premessa : ho un notebook, il monitor integrato non funziona più, se collego un monitor esterno invece funziona
<jester-> il che è normale
<alessandroalb> jester-, ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su una chiavetta usb, eseguo il botto dalla chiavetta, il sistema, quando parte invia la schermata di login al monitor che non va
<jester-> alessandroalb: intendi la live?
<alessandroalb> jester-, ovviamente non vedo una cippa, è possibile modificare xorg,conf o come si chiama, per partire dal monitor esterno ? Tieni presente che utilizzo ubuntu 14.04 "installata" non "live", e i driver nouveau
<jester-> alessandroalb: prova la buoi a digitare la pass doi login
<jester-> poi installando il nvidia e usando nvidia-settings ti crei xorg.conf
<jester-> alessandroalb: parto dal presupposto che al login la pass è digitabile di default
<alessandroalb> jester-, : vero, già provato, solo che dopo aver installato i driver nvidia, parte sempre e comunque dal monitor che non va. Invece ho fatto un test con Lubuntu 15.04, driver nouveau, che invece utilizza il monitor esterno come se fosse il primario
<jester-> alessandroalb: allora nvidia-settings e metti come primario l'esterno
<alessandroalb> jester-, : già provato, ma non funzia. Purtroppo con la parte grafica, monitor primari e secondari ... sempre problemi
<jester-> alessandroalb: nuvò default è settato come 2 schermi gemelli anzi in invidia setting settali cosi
<jester-> cioè replicanti o come cazzo si volgliono chiamare
<alessandroalb> jester-, : giusto, avevo dimenticato di scrivere, purtroppo i monitor hanno diverse risoluzioni, e non funzia
<jester-> o speculari che dir si voglia, poi gli fai scivere xorg.conf
<jester-> alessandroalb: che driver hai installato
<alessandroalb> jester-, : ci vorrebbe una scelta in fase di login, in caso di monitor aggiuntivi
<jester-> coi legacy non penso che funzi
<alessandroalb> jester-, : per fare i test ho sempre lasciato i driver di default, cioè nouveau
<jester-> io ho 2 monitor 27 e 24 pollici funzano tranquillamente
<alessandroalb> jester-, : magari mi è sfuggito qualcosa, stasera riprovo
<jester-> alessandroalb: digiamo minimo i 331
<jester-> 173 lascia perdere ed usa i nuvò
<alessandroalb> jester-, : stasera rifaccio i test e mi segno tutto, magari risolvo
<jester-> alessandroalb: pecché su usb che sarà lenta assai e non su hd?
<jester-> alessandroalb: nelle impostazioni è possibile spegnere un monitor, per logica spegendo l'integrato dovrebbe usare l'esterno
<jester-> spegnendo*
<alessandroalb> jester-, : usb perchè i dischi si stanno scassando, uno è già andato
<alessandroalb> è per comodità, utilizzo la usb anche su altri pc
<alessandroalb> jester-, : parli di spegnere dal bios ?
<jester-> è proprio come un reduce di guerra un po sciancato
<jester-> lo
<alessandroalb> jester-, : ah ah ah , hai ragione, ma funziona alla grande la parte di elaborazione e ram, e audio, finchè dura ... lo tengo
<jester-> alessandroalb: no, nelle impostazioni video del sistema e anche da invidia setting è possibile spengere
<jester-> e settare indipendenti o cloni
<alessandroalb> jester-, : ok, stasera verifico, grazie mille, molto gentile, come sempre
<purmea> salve a tutti
<purmea> ho dei problemi con lubuntu 64bit su un pc con 2 giga di ram e 512 di scheda video condivisa
<cristian_c> purmea, descrivi pure
<purmea> ogni volta che installo app dal manager si blocca e devo riavviare
<purmea> perchè fa cosi secondo voi
<cristian_c> purmea, hai controllato il task manager quando accade?
<purmea> si va a palla praticamente
<purmea> cristian ma ha 2 giga di ram mica pochi no
<purmea> 512 di scheda video so che sono pochi
<purmea> ma con xp non succedeva
<cristian_c> purmea, non è la scheda video
<cristian_c> purmea, quale processore ha il pc?
<purmea> ma ora e scaduta licenza ma xubuntu e peggio poi ho visto che ora mi chiede login e password su xubuntu per installarla perche
<purmea> pentium 4
<purmea> amd
<cristian_c> purmea, sei un po' confuso
<cristian_c> purmea, quale processore ha il pc?
<purmea> amd athlon xp 2600
<cristian_c> ok
<purmea> xp2600 +
<ExPBoy> a ecco
<purmea> 1.92ghz
<ExPBoy> purmea, io metterei lubuntu
<ExPBoy> 32
<cristian_c> processore massimo del 2003
<cristian_c> avrà 15 anni
<ExPBoy> allora nemmeno lubuntu
<ExPBoy> purmea, comunque nessuno ti vieta di usare xp anche se è scaduto
<ExPBoy> (svenuto?)
<cristian_c> In termini di prestazioni, l'Athlon core Thunderbird aveva facilmente oscurato il rivale Pentium III, e i primi Pentium 4, molto in ritardo sulla tabella di marcia, erano appena usciti ed avevano prestazioni molto deludenti.
<purmea> no sono svenuto s'impalla pc
<cristian_c> purmea, l'hai appena riesumato dalla soffitta questo pc?
<purmea> praticamente ora no posso più usare xp per ovvi motivi capite a me
<purmea> ma l'app per android per chattare da cell con voi per supporto e sparita dal market
<cristian_c> purmea, non puoi usare un qualsiasi client irc?
<cristian_c> ad esempio, esiste androchat
<purmea> ok ora provo perche il pc s'impalla spesso avete capito ora mai provero una distro base ubuntu leggera tipo bodhy ne parlano bene no ??
<purmea> ma poi nel client irc che scrivo per collegarmi con voi ??
<cristian_c> purmea, ti colleghi al canale #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> sulla riga di comando, basta un /join #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> una volta entrato in Freenode
<purmea> grazie ancora
<purmea> si sta impallllllllllllllllllllllll
<purmea> rieccomi dopo un po pero
<purmea> ora anche la tastiera fa i capricci
<purmea> xp lo odiavo perche ragazzi no girava piu niente almeno con ubuntu posso mettere wine e caricare un po di cose no
<cristian_c> purmea, stai chattando da android?
<purmea> si perche dimmi
<cristian_c> uhm
<tip> salve a tutti ragazzi
<Guest83167> ho installato cairo-dock oltre alla dock principale che sta in basso ne vorrei aggiungere un altra però laterale
<Guest83167> sapreste dirmi come fare??
<cristian_c> Guest83167, sempre cairo?
<Guest83167> si si sempre cairo
<Guest83167> ho aggiunto docky però in confronto a cairo è molto banale xD
<Guest83167> quindi vorre eliminare docky è lasciare solo cairo
<cristian_c> ok
<top> nessuno sa aiutarmi??
<cristian_c> top, puoi specificare la posizione
<cristian_c> nelle impostazioni di cairo dock
<krabador> top, http://glx-dock.org/
<top> vorrei mettere una dock laterale
<cristian_c> top, imposta la posizione tra le quattro disponibili
<cristian_c> semplicemente
<top> il problema che non mi fa aggiungere nessun altra dock
<top> oltre a quella principlae
<cristian_c> top, bene, allora dovevi specificare meglio la domanda
<top> la mia domanda era questa
<top> cmq sapete dirmi come si fa???'
<top> io ci sto uscendo pazzo
<cristian_c> <Guest83167> ho installato cairo-dock oltre alla dock principale che sta in basso ne vorrei aggiungere un altra però laterale
<cristian_c> <Guest83167> sapreste dirmi come fare??
<top> cmq cristina vuoi aiutarmi o vuoi farmi un processo????
<krabador> top, e tu , vuoi chidere assistenza ad un sistema operativo, o ad un software che non è responsabilità canonical?
<cristian_c> top, se io domando a un altro utente linux mediamente esperto, quanta importanza può rivestire una dock
<krabador> top, rispondi
<cristian_c> mi risponderà di sicuro che non merita tutta questa importanza
<top> vabbè chiedevo semplicemente assistenza
<top> visto che siete "esperti"
<krabador> top, vuoi focalizzare su cosa stai chiedendo assistenza, e dove?
<krabador> top, rispondi , vol.2
<cristian_c> top, hai domandato come si inserisce una barra laterale con cairo e hai pure avuto una risposta, evidentemente la domanda era diversa, cioè come aggiungere una seconda dock
<top> -.-" vabbè ciao
<krabador> ciao, torna a trovarci
<top> cmq non ho avuto risposte
<top> si krabador cridici
<krabador> top, ma tu, hai risposto alle mie domande?
<giocrystal> qualcuno conosce il modo di scaricare mp3 da lubuntu ???
<cristian_c> giocrystal, in che senso?
<giocrystal> io da poco ho lubuntu e cercavo un programma per scaricare mp3 da mettere su cd
<cristian_c> giocrystal, mica serve un programma per scaricare gli mp3
<giocrystal> e come si fa
<cristian_c> giocrystal, creare i cd è un altro paio di maniche invece
<cristian_c> giocrystal, cosa?
<cristian_c> giocrystal, per creare un cd puoi utilizzare un software di masterizzazione
<cristian_c> ce ne sono vari
<giocrystal> io devo scaricare le canzoni da youtube e poi masterizzarle su un cd
<cristian_c> brasero, k3b, xfburn
<cristian_c> ecc...
<cristian_c> giocrystal, lo sai che la licenza di youtube non permette il download?
<giocrystal> no io una volta copiavo il link e su un sito me li scaricava in mp3
<cristian_c> è permessa soltanto la visione in streaming
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> giocrystal puoi sempre acquistare le canzoni mp3
<cristian_c> anche online
<cristian_c> e i prezzi a dir la verità, sono abbastanza bassi
<mel1264> salve, c'è nessuno?
<mel1264> avrei bisogno di una mano con ubuntu 15.04
<mel1264> :)
<krabador> chiedi
<mel1264> ok...ho acquistato un nuovo notebook ieri, con windows 8.1
<jackjames90000> salve ho appena installato ubuntu 12 sul mio pc ma non riesco a installare driver
<jackjames90000> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<jackjames90000> ?
<krabador> jackjames90000, 12 è vecchiotta, come mai non hai provato una delle piu' recenti?
<mel1264> volevo ovviamente installare ubuntu 15.04, e nel farlo ho (erroneamente) eliminato windows...che mi servirebbe per photoshop e per i driver della stampante
<jackjames90000> avevo a disposizione quella
<jackjames90000> krabador
<krabador> mel1264, per ripristinare windows, dopo aver fatto una manovra del genere, consulta il manuale del notebook
<krabador> jackjames90000, in linux, come per tutto, in questo ambiente, le cose evolvono
<mel1264> kabrador, ci ho provato...bisognerebbe premere f9 ma al momento di farlo va a finire tutto nel bios
<krabador> jackjames90000, rimanere indietro non ha molto senso,
<mel1264> invece dovrebbe aprirsi un programma di ripristino
<krabador> mel1264, mi spiace, ma non forniamo assistenza ad installazioni windows
<jackjames90000> capisco quindi che faccio, non legge neanche il wireless adapter usb per fare l upgrade
<krabador> jackjames90000, se hai una broadcom, vanno installate successivamente
<krabador> questo in tutte le versioni di ubuntu
<jackjames90000> dlink
<jackjames90000> non legge i file exe
<krabador> jackjames90000, non deve
<jackjames90000> del cd
<krabador> exe è roba windows
<jackjames90000> e non la riconosce all inserimento
<krabador> jackjames90000, ti ricordo che stai usando ubuntu
<jackjames90000> ok
<jackjames90000> come mai non la riconosce all inserimento, mentre le altre usb si?
<krabador> jackjames90000, il kernel fornisce il supporto hardware , pui' si va avanti e piu' ne include, se si rimane indietro, sono queste le cose davanti a cui si è messi
<jackjames90000> capito quindi per ora ho un pc fisso che serve da ferma carte
<krabador> jackjames90000, se ti informavi prima, non sarebbe successo
<jackjames90000> grazie dell aiuto e delle info buona serata
<krabador> jackjames90000, ci si documenta prima di fare cose
<gunixr> ciao a tutti, usando pastebinit c'è modo di impostare un limite di tempo di permanenza online del paste?
<krabador> gunixr, prova con -m
<gunixr> krabador, non riesco sinceramente
<DD3my> sera ragazzi, ho un problema con ubuntu 15.04
<DD3my> ogni tanto il wifi si disattiva e si disconette dalla rete
<DD3my> sotto consiglio di cristian_c ho dato  il seguente comando dmesg
<DD3my> uno dei tanti errori è il seguente :
<DD3my> [42036.988205] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00queue_flush_queue: Warning - Queue 2 failed to flush
<cristian_c> DD3my, ralink/mediatek, giusto?
<DD3my> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> DD3my, quando si disconnette, cosa da rfkill list?
<krabador> DD3my, dmesg | grep err | pastebinit
<krabador> DD3my, dmesg | grep ERR | pastebinit
<krabador> facciamo prima
<DD3my> cristian_c, il pc in questione è questo che sto utilizzando
<DD3my> cristian_c, quindi dovrei aspettare che si ridisconetta
<DD3my> per poterti dire cosa mi da quel comando
<DD3my> krabador, one moment
<DD3my> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11083127/
<DD3my> pappa time a dopo
<krabador> gunixr, arin.ga ha l'expire
<krabador> gunixr, http://arin.ga/000002
<gunixr> krabador, come scarico arin.ga?
<krabador> lo usi, come indicato
<krabador> come sprunge
<gunixr> ah ok ok grazie =)
<krabador> di niente
<DD3my> krabador, rieccomi
<logkeylog> Salve, ho installato "keylogs" ma ho un problema: i tasti digitati salvati in /var/logs/ sono sbagliati. Infatti, ho una normale tastiera USB italiana e scrivendo qualsiasi cosa vengono fuori caratteri strani del tipo:
<logkeylog> CpsLk><BckSp><BckSp><LShft>B<BckSp>b y<CpsLk>x܂èeeyv su txè xuwcègq eè+eyqwè <CpsLk>t+z <CpsLk>xu<BckSp><BckSp>yeègyèxè
<logkeylog> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a configurare la tastiera italiana su keylogs? Grazie
<Marcolino> buonasera, mi scuso per il disturbo, ho un problema nell'istallazione di ubuntu 14.04, in realtà poco tempo fa lo avevo installatoe il tutto funzionava perfettamente, ho provato poi a installare 15.04 ma durante l'installazione non andava, ora però quando provo a reinstallarlo(nonostante abbia fatto più volte la pulizia dell'unità) , non appena lo
<Marcolino> installo al riavvio del sistema non parte nulla e il computer mi riposrta nella schermata di settaggio UEFI dispongo di un surface pro
<Marcolino> come posso risolvere?
<andread> buonasera
<andread> ho un problema con la mia versione di ubuntu
<andread> in pratica non riesco a tradurla in italiano
<andread> in più sui moduli di alcune pratiche che devo inviare online la data mi viene scritta in secondo l'impostazione inglese
<andread> chiedo aiuto :)
<marcolino> buonasera, mi scuso per il disturbo, ho un problema nell'istallazione di ubuntu 14.04, in realtà poco tempo fa lo avevo installatoe il tutto funzionava perfettamente, ho provato poi a installare 15.04 ma durante l'installazione non andava, ora però quando provo a reinstallarlo(nonostante abbia fatto più volte la pulizia dell'unità) , non appena lo
<marcolino> installo al riavvio del sistema non parte nulla e il computer mi riposrta nella schermata di settaggio UEFI dispongo di un surface pro 1
<marcolino> per favore aiutatemi
<kodi_> salve
<kodi_> si può parlare anche di kubuntu qui?
<marcolino> buonasera, mi scuso per il disturbo, ho un problema nell'istallazione di ubuntu 14.04, in realtà poco tempo fa lo avevo installatoe il tutto funzionava perfettamente, ho provato poi a installare 15.04 ma durante l'installazione non andava, ora però quando provo a reinstallarlo(nonostante abbia fatto più volte la pulizia dell'unità) , non appena lo
<marcolino> installo al riavvio del sistema non parte nulla e il computer mi riposrta nella schermata di settaggio UEFI dispongo di un surface pro 1
<kodi_> non c'è proprio nessuno?
<marcolino> penso di no
<kodi_> ciao marcolino
<marcolino> io non so darti aiuto perchè anche io ho problemi
<marcolino> e sono alle prime armi
<kodi_> io sono abbastanza bravo
<kodi_> mi spieghi in dettaglio cosa succede?
<kodi_> magari ti posso aiutare
<kodi_> marcolino: ci sei ancora
<marcolino> ok
<marcolino> sisi scusa
<marcolino> @kodi_
<kodi_> eccomi
<marcolino> ok ti spiego
<kodi_> ok
<marcolino> buonasera, mi scuso per il disturbo, ho un problema nell'istallazione di ubuntu 14.04, in realtà poco tempo fa lo avevo installatoe il tutto funzionava perfettamente, ho provato poi a installare 15.04 ma durante l'installazione non andava, ora però quando provo a reinstallarlo(nonostante abbia fatto più volte la pulizia dell'unità) , non appena lo
<marcolino> installo al riavvio del sistema non parte nulla e il computer mi riposrta nella schermata di settaggio UEFI dispongo di un surface pro 1
<kodi_> mmm hai tolto il secure boot?
<kodi_> dal bios?
<marcolino> sisi
<kodi_> ok
<marcolino> ho tolto anche tpm
<kodi_> hai provato a googlare il problema?
<marcolino> scusa se ti ho incollato lo stesso testo, mi seccava riscrivere da capo
<marcolino> si
<kodi_> a vedere se c'è qualcuno
<kodi_> che magari ha lo stesso problema
<marcolino> ma non ci sono cose simili
<marcolino> ho provato anche con boot repair
<marcolino> ma niente
<kodi_> ma hai anche windows giusto?
<kodi_> potresti provare con easyBCD
<kodi_> a fare il dual boot
<marcolino> no, vorrei liberarmi di windows per problemi di memoria
<marcolino> per questo ho fatto la pulizia completa dell'unità
<kodi_> ah capito
<marcolino> comunque non ci sono problemi con l'installazione di windows
<marcolino> il problema si pone solo con linux
<kodi_> marcolino: mi sembra strano
<kodi_> marcolino: hai provato con altre distribuzioni linux a vedere o magari con una chiavetta usb?
<marcolino> ma infatti lo è
<marcolino> si ho provato
<kodi_> marcolino: stesso problema?
<marcolino> anche distribuzioni improbabili
<marcolino> si
<tdk200> Hola😜
<krabador> !ciao | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tdk200> Ciao krabrador
<tdk200> Sto usando un programma dal cell
<krabador> bene , prova allora a mandargli /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Spok3, tutto bene?
<beppapig> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-12
<akis24> giorno
<kodi_> salve
<glpiana> ol
<kodi_> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao kodi_
<vale694> Buongiorno a tutti
<vale694> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | vale694
<ubot-it> vale694: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vale694> Ho un problema a far partire PlayOnLinux dopo l'installazione
<LyNar> Salve...volevo dei chiarimenti su come installare ubuntu (o una sua derivata) in un laptop con pre-installato Win 8.1, specialmente su come partizionare il disco
<LyNar> In Gestione disco (da Win 8.1) ho 3 partizioni: 300 MB Partizione di ripristino, 100 MB partizione di sistema EFI ed il resto Win 8.1. Se volessi installare Ubuntu, devo creare una partizione EFI con mount point: /boot/efi oppure uso quella già presente?
<kodi_> ma ubuntu non fa tutto da solo di solo?
<kodi_> *solito
<bip> !wubi | LyNar
<ubot-it> LyNar: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<LyNar> kodi_: per un dual boot
<vale694> Ciao Qualcuno ha tempo ?
<kodi_> ciao
<kodi_> dipende da cosa
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi|vale694
<ubot-it> vale694: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vale694> Ho un problema con PlayOnLinux
<LyNar> bip: va bene anche se volessi fare dual boot con Win 8.1?
<vale694> Non mi si avvia dopo l'installazione, (Ubuntu 14.04.02)
<bip> !qualcuno | vale694
<ubot-it> vale694: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mr_Pan> vale694, ti da qualche errore in particolare  ?  hai provato ad avviarlo da console ?
<vale694> No, ho installato da repository, da terminale, ho fatto partire da terminale, inizia a lavorare e non va avanti, nessun errore ne durante installazione ne durante l'avvio
<LyNar> bip: nel link è riportato che wubi non funziona con un pre-installato win 8
<bip> !uefi | LyNar
<ubot-it> LyNar: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mr_Pan> vale694, ma la barra di installazione rimane ferma?!?
<vale694> no il programma si installa e dopo l'installazione che non parte, l'installazione finisce senza errori
<bip> !chat | vale694
<ubot-it> vale694: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bip> vale694: vai sul sito del produttore in questione, esegui un'analisi seguendo linee guida / wiki e relativi canali di supporto.
<vale694> Ok
<vale694> Ho cercato una soluzione su vari forum, ma non ho trovato niente di utile
<Delfino1983> Buongiorno ragazzi come faccio a sapere se linux è stato installato su hard disk del portatile o su hard disk esterno chiedo questo xche la luce del h.d. esterno è rossa
<davegarath> Delfino1983: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<davegarath> Delfino1983: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Delfino1983> ok adesso lo faccio subito
<davegarath> Delfino1983: df -h | pastebinit
<Delfino1983> vedo solo un dispositivo
<davegarath> Delfino1983: ti ho dato 3 comandi. li hai eseguiti ? 2 di questi avrebbero dovuto darti dei link che dovresti postare in canale
<Delfino1983> davegarath sto aggiornando nn mi fa eseguire i comandi
<davegarath> Delfino1983: lancia allora i comandi e copia / incolla il contenuto su past
<davegarath> !paste | Delfino1983
<ubot-it> Delfino1983: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davegarath> Delfino1983: lancia sudo fdisk -l
<davegarath> Delfino1983: poi lancira df -h
<Delfino1983> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11094966/
<davegarath> Delfino1983: il sistema sta vedendo un solo disco. suppongo sia quello interno. è da 230G ti torna ?
<Delfino1983> mmmm
<Delfino1983> non mi ricordo
<Delfino1983> mo provo a riavviare eppoi vediamo stacco l'esterno
<bip> Delfino1983: riavvia staccando l'HD esterno. Così hai la risposta immediata
<cigomi> c'è qualcuno disposto a darmi una mano???
<thebigaza2> ciao ragazzi! da un po' di tempo il mio acer aspire non funziona più. All'accensione appare il messaggio "operative system not found". Al che mi son deciso a scaricare ubuntu ma non ho idea da dove iniziare, per il momento ho scaricato il file iso da un computer funzionante
<cristian_c> thebigaza2, prima di pensare a os alternativi
<cristian_c> hai verificato che il pc non sia guasto?
<thebigaza2> il pc è perfettamente funzionante, semplicemente non lancia il sistema operativo...riesco solo ad accedere al bios
<cristian_c> thebigaza2, allora, masterizza il file .iso su dvd
<cristian_c> !iso | thebigaza2
<ubot-it> thebigaza2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> thebigaza2, quali caratteristiche ha il pc in questione?
<thebigaza2> posso masterizzare il file .iso su chiavetta, di dvd son sprovvisto...il mio laptop è un acer aspire v5
<cristian_c> thebigaza2, non ha il masterizzatore?
<cristian_c> thebigaza2, quali caratteristiche ha il pc?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | thebigaza2
<ubot-it> thebigaza2: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<thebigaza2> fatto!
<thebigaza2> per caratteristiche che intendi cristian_c?
<cristian_c> thebigaza2, cpu,, ram, scheda grafica
<thebigaza2> eh non saprei dirti...
<cristian_c> thebigaza2, controlla il tuo manuale
<thebigaza2> Intel Core i7-4510U 2 GHz15.6" HD (1366 x 768) 16:9NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M with 4 GB Dedicated Memory
<thebigaza2> 1tb hdd
<cristian_c> thebigaza2, crea l'installer usb come suggerito dal bot
<thebigaza2> lo sto facendo
<cristian_c> thebigaza2, una volta fatto il boot da usb, scegli 'Prova ubuntu'
<thebigaza2> okay
<Jubel> salve ragazzi vorrei saperequanto spazio mi conviene dare ad ubuntu per affiancare windows 8.1 su hd da 1 tb
<krabador> Jubel, minimo 20gb altrimenti è inutilizzabile
<Jubel> Si minimo lo so intendevo quanti consigliati
<Jubel> c'è nessuno?
<krabador> Jubel, consigliato , sarebbe fare partizione di 20 gb di sistema, chiamata root
<krabador> e partizione della grandezza che vuoi, per la  /home
<krabador> che sarebbe dove verranno create le cartelle utente
<krabador> documenti scaricati video musica
<krabador> e dove vanno a finire i files di configurazione delle varie app installate
<Jubel> e linux swap quanto grande?
<krabador> quanta ram hai ?
<Jubel> 16 gb
<krabador> allora, se non ti interessa l'ibernazione non serve
<Jubel> l'ibernazione sarebbe metter il pc in "sospensione" alla windows?
<krabador> con l'ibernazione , viene copiato l'intero contenuto della ram , nella swap
<krabador> la macchina si spegne
<krabador> si spegne proprio
<krabador> ed all'accensione, riparti perfettamente dal punto dello spegnimento
<krabador> l'intero contenuto della ram che il sistema sta occupando in quell'esatto momento
<Jubel> tipo ora se si spegne il pc che si scarica la batteria e lo riaccendo riparto da dove ero..è tipo questa?
<krabador> si, l'ibernazione fa quello, ma considera che è disabilitata di default su ubuntu, in quanto non tutti i chipset sono perfettamente supportati da consentire un perfetto funzionamento
<Jubel> cosa consigli quindindi? :S
<Jubel> quindi*
<krabador> Jubel, lascia tranquillamente perdere la partizione swap
<Jubel> vabbè tu dimmi di quanto farla caso mai poi decido
<krabador> Jubel, non è necessaria
<krabador> formalmente
<Jubel> sisi ma è meglio sapere così posso regolarmi io quindi avendo la ram di 16 gb di quanto devo farla?
<krabador> la swap è nata come un supporto della ram, nel momento in cui essa veniva occupata per intero
<Carlin0> Jubel, se non iberni non ti serve , anzi rischi che ti rallenti il SO
<krabador> con un quantitativo del tuo tipo, non verrebbe mai neanche ipotizzato di usarla
<Jubel> ecco ora sei chiaro grazie
<Jubel> quindi devo creare una partizione ext4 pensavo di 300gb? dove va la home...invece per la partizione root? sempre ext4?
<krabador> Jubel, tutto ext4
<krabador> la home puoi farla grande quanto ti pare
<krabador> la root almeno 20gb , ma non oltre 50, non ha veramente senso
<Jubel> ok
<Jubel> sulla root devo fare qualcosa di particolare sul gparted?
<krabador> Jubel, entrambe le fai nello stesso modo
<krabador> poi , quando installi
<krabador> devi selezionare "altro"
<krabador> quando ti chiede dove installare
<Jubel> ext4 con journaling giusto?
<Jubel> e il grub?
<krabador> Jubel, si con journaling
<krabador> una volta selezionato "altro" devi indicarle a mano
<krabador> come partizione root e partizione /home
<krabador> entrambe, nel partizionatore dell'installer
<Jubel> ecco non mi ricordo come si fa ci sarà scritto penso
<krabador> Jubel, grub in caso di uefi, devi installarlo nella partizione efi
<krabador> Jubel, l'hai già fatto allora?
<Jubel> si ma avendo uefi non partiva grub
<Jubel> ora sto riprovando con la nuova versione di ubuntu
<Jubel> si può installare con secure boot giusto?
<krabador> Jubel, da 14.10 in poi, si , sono state sistemate parecchie questioni, non posso darti la sicurezza al 100% , non essendo l'hardware e l'implementazione di uefi al suo interno, tutto uguale
<Jubel> fast boot disabilitato?
<krabador> si, disabilitalo
<krabador> avvio rapido in win
<krabador> deframmenta, prima di ridimensionare gli spazi per la creazione delle partizioni
<mel1808> ciao
<mel1808> ho un problema con l'avvio di ubuntu 15.04, abbinato a windows 8.1
<mel1808> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<kodi_> ciao mel1808
<kodi_> dicci
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | mel1808
<ubot-it> mel1808: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> fa una domanda precisa, e scoprirai se qualcuno dei presenti sa
<Jubel> ho deframmentato un mesetto fa va bene o devo rifarlo?
<krabador> mel1808, ma diffida di pa , è una spia delle pubbliche amministrazioni
<mel1808> ciao! mi spiego meglio...ho un notebook asus acquistato l'altro giorno. Sopra c'è installato il windows 8.1 e, in concomitanza, ubuntu15.04
<krabador> Jubel, ovvio.
<mel1808> le installazioni di entrambi i sistemi operativi sono andate a buon fine, ma al momento dell'avvio parte soltanto windows
<mel1808> come posso fare a risolvere? :)
<krabador> mel1808, ma non avevi eliminato windows per sbaglio
<kodi_> devi usare easyBCD e creare il percorso giusto che punta alla ubuntu
<mel1808> si @kabrador, avevo eliminato la partizione uefi
<mel1808> abbiamo semplicemente trovato il cd d'installazione e ripristinato tutto dopo aver formattato
<mel1808> una volta installato win8 abbiamo installato ubuntu, ma già al momento dell'installazione non riconosceva win 8
<mel1808> nel senso che non portava nessun opzione che mi consentisse di "affiancare" i due sistemi
<krabador> mel1808, assicurati di avere installato grub nella partizione uefi, puoi mandare un supporto di installazione di ubuntu nella sessione di prova, installare boot-repair
<mel1808> @kodi_ easyBCD è per ubuntu? non posso farlo partire al mometo
<kodi_> no mel1808 per windows
<krabador> mel1808, e successivamente http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<Jubel> vabbè krabador provo ti farò sapere ;)
<mel1808> potreste spiegarmi tutto in maniera più semplice? Sono un po' tarata :D (grazie per la guida!)
<mel1808> se mi dite quali prove posso fare, vi copio/incollo tutto così magari viene più semplice anche a voi
<kodi_> in pratica è un software che ti permette di gestire con quale sistema operativo fare il boot
<kodi_> sia windows che linux
<krabador> mel1808, mandi in live, la ubuntu che hai installato
<krabador> mel1808, seguii poi questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair#Installazione_su_supporto_live
<krabador> e segui poi l'altra che ti ho dato
<kodi_> si oppure come dice krabador
<mel1808> ok, @kabrador, provo
<mel1808> anche perchè vorrei poter passare da un sistema all'altro in maniera abbastanza intuitiva e rapida ^_^ scegliendo quale usare all'avvio
<mel1808> adesso sono online dal vecchio pc, provo e vi dico passo passo! :)
<mel1808> giusto per non fare altri danni :D
<krabador> mel1808, la tag non funziona qui
<krabador> mel1808, scrivi una lettera di un nick , premi il tasto tab ,e lui l'autocompleta
<mel1808> ok krabador
<mel1808> sono nel bios, ho disattivato il secure boot
<mel1808> come scritto nella guida, ma non posso avviare il pc da uefi come consigliato
<mel1808> come boot option mi compaiono 1= Windows e 2= windows boot manager
<krabador> mel1808, devi far partire il supporto di installazione di ubuntu
<krabador> mel1808, come l'hai fatto partire, quando hai installato?
<mel1808> in uefi...ma adesso non compare più
<mel1808> :(
<krabador> mel1808, ma hai il supporto di installazione ?
<mel1808> sì, certo
<mel1808> ma nella guida che mi hai linkato c'è scritto che è importante farlo partire con boot option uefi, e non la trovo
<krabador> mel1808, dove stai leggendo la guida?
<mel1808> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard#Avvio_live
<mel1808> parte di dx
<mel1808> per poi poter seguire questa -> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair#Installazione_su_supporto_live
<krabador> non ti ho linkati questa
<krabador> mel1808, clicca sui link che ti ho mandato
<krabador> non fare di testa tua, quantomeno chiedi prima
<krabador> mel1808, l'hai fatta tu l'installazione di ubuntu?
<mel1808> non ho fatto di testa mia...al primo link ci sono arrivata da qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair#Installazione_su_supporto_live
<krabador> mel1808, ecco, solo quella è la parte che devi tenere in considerazioen
<mel1808> ho semplicemente cliccato su "boot da live" del primo passaggio
<mel1808> ...
<krabador> mel1808, fa partire il supporto di installazione come hai fatto quando hai installato
<mel1808> ok, fatto
<krabador> mel1808, quando parte il supporto di installazione , seleziona prova
<krabador> e poi segui prima la guida di installazione boot repair, poi la guida per il ripristino del bootloader
<mel1808> ok, provo e quando ho difficoltà scrivo
<mel1808> all'inizio della guida dice di non inserire la password nel terminale della live, ma non devo inserirla MAI?
<mel1808> nemmeno con i comandi sudo?
<krabador> mel1808, hai detto che quando hai difficoltà scrivi
<krabador> chiedi quindi quando hai difficoltà
<mel1808> ok, right
<mel1808> non riesco a digitare i : da terminale
<mel1808> la tastiera della live è settata su english
<raah> Salve ragazzi, ho un problema nel momento in cui tento di creare una pennina usb con cui avviare ubuntu(l'ultima versione ora, ma me lo fece anche con la precedente , che con la lts attuale) . ho provato a fare  questa perazione sia con LiLi che con unetbooting
<krabador> !usbwin | raah
<ubot-it> raah: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> raah, usa questo
<krabador> mel1808, valla a settare in italiano
<krabador> mel1808, tramite le impostazioni di sistema
<raah> è la stessa cosa che fa unetbooting, con cui confezionai altre live. ora provo con questo ( magari quelli erano obsoleti per l'attuale versione) grazie ragazzi vi farò sapere :)
<mel1808> fatto krabador
<mel1808> adesso però mi da errore
<krabador> mel1808, se la macchina non è connessa ad internet non potrai installare
<mel1808> ho inserito la prima stringa nel terminale (ppa)
<krabador> mel1808, connettiti con cavo ethernet
<mel1808> ok,riprovo...il wifi non va
<krabador> che in live non tutte le wireless si possono usare
<mel1808> ok, prima guida seguita...mi scarico il file del boot
<mascalzone> sera vorrei sapere come installare tucan manager su ubuntu 10.04
<cristian_c> !info tucan-manager
<ubot-it> Package tucan-manager does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> mascalzone, l'hai trovato nel software center?
<mascalzone> no
<cristian_c> mascalzone, sicuro 10.04?
<mascalzone> scusa 14.04
<cristian_c> mascalzone, cercalo nel software center
<cristian_c> se non è presente , non lo puoi installare tramite il sistema dei pacchetti di ubuntu
<cristian_c> mascalzone, ti serve per uno scopo ben preciso?
<mascalzone> Se siete su Ubuntu 10.04 il programma è già presente nei repository, quindi per installarlo basterà dare da terminale:
<mascalzone> Se siete su Ubuntu 10.04 il programma è già presente nei repository, quindi per installarlo basterà dare da terminale:
<mascalzone> scaricare come emule
<cristian_c> 10.04?
<cristian_c> mascalzone, ?
<mascalzone> come si fa
<mascalzone> come si fa da terminale
<cristian_c> mascalzone, se era nella 10.04, ora non c'è più
<cristian_c> mascalzone, dove hai trovato queste indicazioni?
<mascalzone> su un sito per scaricare tucan manager
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mascalzone, esattamente, cosa devi fare?
<cristian_c> mascalzone, se ti serve emula, installa amule dal software center
<krabador> mascalzone, beh, considera che quel software puo' essere stato abbandonato anni fa
<cristian_c> !programmi | mascalzone
<ubot-it> mascalzone: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<cristian_c> *emule
<mascalzone> un programma simile a emule
<cristian_c> mascalzone, sudo apt-get install amule
<cristian_c> in alternativa
<mascalzone> dove lo trovo
<cristian_c> mascalzone, nel software center, ma in alternativa ti ho fornito un comando da terminale
<mascalzone> come si entra da terminale
<cristian_c> mascalzone, si entra dove?
<mascalzone> per il comando da terminale
<krabador> mascalzone, ma sei sicuro di usare ubuntu?
<krabador> un pc?
<cristian_c> mascalzone, 1) apri un terminale (ctrl+alt+t è una scorciatoia), 2) digiti il comando
<cristian_c> 3) amule è installato
<krabador> non è che stai usando un microonde?
<mascalzone> ok
<mascalzone> per uscire da terminale esco normale chiudendo in alto a sinistra
<cristian_c> mascalzone, pulsante 'X' in alto nella finestra
<Ale-3> Buonasera a tutti
<Ale-3> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per creare cartelle collegate alle altre partizioni del mio PC. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? non sono pratica di queste cose
<cristian_c> Ale-3, semplicemente, non puoi accedere alle partizioni in questione direttamente?
<cristian_c> dal sistema
<krabador> Ale-3, apri il gestore files, a fianco a sinistra hai le partizioni, le monti, ed amen
<krabador> che ne pensi?
<Ale-3> Si le partizioni sono montate
<cristian_c> (nel senso, da ubuntu basta aprire/montare le directory delle partizioni in questione)
<Ale-3> il problema è un altro, quando creo una cartella di collegamento tra una partizione ed ubuntu funziona perfettamente fino a che non spengo il pc. Al suo avvio risulta che la cartella è "scollegata" e quindi inutilizzabile. Come posso rendere il collegamento di una cartella tra diverse partizioni  permanente?
<krabador> Ale-3, devi modificare fstab
<krabador> assegnare alla partizione un punto di mount
<Ale-3> non ho idea di cosa sia =(
<krabador> Ale-3, comunque , il fatto che al riavvio, non hai il montaggio
<krabador> è perchè il montaggio vale solo per la sessione in corso
<Ale-3> quindi mi stai dicendo che il montaggio delle partizioni avviene in automatico, ma non è così se collego delle cartelle?
<mel1808> krabador:
<Ale-3> siccome le cartelle si trovano all'interno di partizioni montate non pensavo ci fosse questo problema
<mel1808> ho avviato il boot repair disk
<mel1808> dopo aver seguito la prima guida
<mel1808> ma non trovo le opzioni avanzate
<mel1808> cosa devo fare?
<krabador> Ale-3, allora modifica fstab, aggiungi una linea per ogni partizione che vuoi che venga montata all'avvio, e rifai tutti i collegamenti da capo, dopo un avvio corretto del sistema
<krabador> Ale-3, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<krabador> Ale-3, ctrl shift t , nel terminale, per aprire un'altra tab
<krabador> in quest'ultima tab sudo blkid
<krabador> ed avrail'uuid delle partizioni, che ti serve per creare la linea in fstab
<krabador> *le
<mel1808> krabador sono nel boot repair disk, faccio riparazione raccomandata o opzioni avanzate?
<mel1808> due guide, due "versioni" diverse :)
<krabador> mel1808, le guide sono diverse
<krabador> una è generica, l'altra è per problemi con secure boot
<Ale-3> krabador grazie, cerco di capire il da farsi perchè le partizioni non le ho montate io e non so come si fa
<krabador> mel1808, chiudi boot-repair, ed aprilo dal terminale, con sudo
<krabador> Ale-3, "non le ho montate io" ---> se si montano in automatico all'avvio, allora hanno la voce in fostab
<krabador> fstab
<krabador> Ale-3, chiudi gedit
<Ale-3> intendo dire che non so fare ste cose, devo capire cosa devo fare passaggio per passaggio perchè non l'ho mai fatto
<krabador> Ale-3, sudo apt-get intall pastebinit
<krabador> Ale-3, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Ale-3, il secondo
<krabador> Ale-3, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<mel1808> krabador non ci sto capendo più nulla... :/
<krabador> mel1808, cosa non è chiaro, di "chiudi, e aprilo da terminale con sudo " ?
<mel1808> quale terminale se ubuntu non posso farlo partire? il boot repair è su cd, ubuntu posso aprirlo solo in live da dvd. Ho un solo lettore, come faccio? se apro la live di ubuntu e tento di aprire boot_repair da terminale, con sudo, non andrà perchè non c'è nulla di installato sul pc...o no?! :(
<Ale-3> krabador ti ringrazio tanto, ma così non riesco a capire e se non capisco cosa devo fare non arrivo a niente. Scusa se ti ho fatto perdere del tempo.
<mel1808> krabador non ti ho taggato, sorry :)
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> mel1808, allora
<cristian_c> mel1808, sei in live?
<mel1808> no, ho avviato il pc da dvd ed è partito il boot repair
<mel1808> riavvio e metto il pc della live?
<mel1808> *cd
<cristian_c> mel1808, il dvd di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> o stai usando il dvd di qualcos'altro?
<mel1808> no, adesso ho il dvd del boot repair inserito
<mel1808> ho già seguito la prima parte di questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair#Installazione_su_supporto_live
<mel1808> adesso volevo fare questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mel1808, quindi sei al punto 3-4?
<mel1808> terminato tutto, anche il punto 4
<mel1808> (della prima guida)
<cristian_c> intendo paragrafo riparazione bootloader
<mel1808> ah, ok sì
<cristian_c> che presume tu abbia scaricato, masterizzato il dvd di boot repair
<mel1808> passaggio 4
<cristian_c> mel1808, allora dovresti avere il programma boot repair sul dvd di boot repair
<mel1808> cristian_c sì, esatto
<cristian_c> (ma non l'ho mai utilizzato quel dvd, quindi vado a intuito)
<cristian_c> fatto questo, qual è il problema a seguire i passi restanti?
<mel1808> passaggio 5
<mel1808> la stringa indicata non è presente
<cristian_c> Advanced options -> grub location
<cristian_c> mel1808, ahhh
<cristian_c> ok
<mel1808> ho provato ad evitare le opzioni avanzate e fare semplicemente la riparazione raccomandata, ma il processo si avvia e poi dice una roba del tipo "sei in modalità legacy, passa a modalità EFI etc etc..."
<mel1808> e da errore :)
<cristian_c> mel1808, non puoi selezionare le opzioni avanzate?
<mel1808> sì sì, certo cristian_c
<cristian_c> mel1808, e cosa trovi all'interno?
<mel1808> mhmm...aspetta che ti scrivo tutto
<mel1808> menù in alto: opzioni principali - posizione di grub - opzioni di grup - altre opzioni
<mel1808> se vado su grub position (come da guida) mi fa scegliere il sistema operativo da caricare di default (ho messo ubuntu) e poi sotto c'è la stringa indicata dalla guida
<mel1808> " Partizione/boot/efi separata: (menù a tendina, una sola voce, ovvero "Sda2")"
<mel1808> la prima parte della riga è fissa, dal menù a tendina non posso selezionare altro
<cristian_c> mel1808, posizione di grub = grub location
<cristian_c> è semplicemente tradotto in italiano
<mel1808> sì sì, ci ero arrivata, ma grazie ^_^
<cristian_c> mel1808, a questo punto, non puoi premere Applica?
<cristian_c> mel1808, ah ,scusa
<cristian_c> se non è selezionabile la devi creare
<cristian_c> la partizione efi
<mel1808> non riesco a capire se sia selezionabile o meno, non premo applica per non fare danni
<mel1808> la PRIMA parte (ovvero  Separate /boot/efi partition) è fissa
<mel1808> il menù a tendina è DOPO...ma l'unica voce è "sda2", credo sia una partizione ma non ci capisco molto :D
<mel1808> provo a fare apply? cristian_c
<cristian_c> mel1808, allora , dovresti postare una schermata
<cristian_c> per capire meglio
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mel1808> complicatissimo, sono in chat dall'altro pc
<cristian_c> mel1808, una foto non puoi farla?
<mel1808> mi mandi un messaggio privato? ti spiego un attimo T_T
<mel1808> su due pc non ne funziona mezzo, please :/ sennò sono costretta a spiegarti a parole e dubito che tu riesca a focalizzare la situazione se non l'hai fatto fin'ora :)
<mel1808> cristian_c
<cristian_c> dimmi
<cristian_c> mel1808, prova recommended
<mel1808> cristian_c ho provato, non va...dice che sono in legacy e devo passare a EFI
<mel1808> da errore
<mel1808> sto provando anche con "apply" e da lo stesso identico errore
<mel1808> te lo copio per intero
<krabador> mel1808, hai provato a far partire boot-repair, con sudo, da terminale
<krabador> ?
<mel1808> "L'avvio (boot) del tuo PC è in modalità Legacy. Per favore, portalo a modalità EFI. Usare boot-repair-disk-64bit (url_) che contiene una versione di questo software compatibile con EFI. ((use it from live-USB, not from DVD))
<mel1808> no, non ho provato...il messaggio dice di utilizzare il file da usb ma tra le boot option del BIOS NON RICONOSCE l'usb...l'unica cosa che siamo riusciti ad attivare mentre installavamo win8 e ubuntu è stato il lettore dvd
<mel1808> (esco un istante e lascio aperto cristian_c , scrivi che manco 10 minuti e leggo al ritorno! spero di trovare una soluzione :( )
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mel1808, allora, dovresti riattivare la modalità efi dal tuo bios
<cristian_c> come prima cosa
<krabador> cristian_c, potrebbe poi non poter far partire il supporto di installazione
<mel1808> cristian_c krabador eccomi
<mel1808> spiegatemi cosa fare e come farlo...io non ne capisco nulla e più che seguire i passaggi alla lettera non posso fare...però mi fido :)
<cristian_c> mel1808, anche se non consiglia il dvd , prova con il dvd
<cristian_c> e riabilita uefi
<krabador> fa un tentativo di far partire il supporto di installazione da uefi abilitato
<mel1808> quindi il dvd di INSTALLAZIONE, giusto? non il boot repair se ho capito bene...
<krabador> si
<krabador> il supporto di installazione , in sessione live
<krabador> con uefi abilitato
<mel1808> ok...supporto di installazione inserito e sto facendo partire la live. Come abilito uefi?
<krabador> da bios
<krabador> va in bios e vedi quante e quali opzioni ci sono a riguardo di uefi
<krabador> poi, provi a far partire il supporto di installazione
<mel1808> ok, l'ho messo come prima boot option...uefi cddvd
<mel1808> riavvio e faccio partire la live?
<krabador> si
<mel1808> grazie krabador ti avviso quando ci sono :) nel frattempo se vuoi scrivimi cosa devo fare
<mel1808> sta caricando
<mel1808> krabador ecco, caricata la live
<krabador> allora, di nuovo il discorso di prima , installa di nuovo boot repair e fallo partire
<krabador> dal terminale con sudo
<mel1808> quindi seguo i passaggi da 1 a 4 della prima guida e poi "sudo boot_repair"?
<krabador> mel1808, nel terminale, dopo installato, scrivi boo , premi tab, controlli il nome, e sudo
<mel1808> krabador ok grazie ancora, ti dico quando ci sono
<mel1808> sta andando! :)
<mel1808> krabador advanced option o reccomended repair?
<krabador> mel1808, bene allora segui quanto dice la guida di riparazione del bootloader
<mel1808> ok...è andato! ha caricato per un po' e adesso mi chiede di copia incollare 3 comandi nel terminale
<krabador> fa quanto dice, non contraddiciamolo :D
<mel1808> ok, copiato tutto e dato invio, ma non succede nulla
<krabador> i comandi non danno sempre output
<mel1808> adesso mi chiede "cancel" o "foward" ? (non me lo chiede il terminale ma il boot-repair)
<krabador> l'importante è averli copiati ed incollati correttamente
<krabador> mel1808, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader ---> in  Advanced options → GRUB location.  selezionata la linea  Separate /boot/efi partition  ,e  premuto applica , ha fatto quanto hai detto?
<mel1808> si si
<mel1808> tutto quanto, ed è andato a buon fine
<krabador> puoi mandarmi uno screen della schermata in cui ti da quel messaggio?
<krabador> premi il tasto stamp
<krabador> !image | mel1808
<ubot-it> mel1808: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> va poi qui su imgur,
<krabador> posta l'immagine, ed incolla qui il link
<mel1808> aspetta, provo ad accedere in chat dalla live perché sono online dal vecchio pc
<krabador> mel1808, meglio
<mel18082> krabador eccomi
<krabador> bene, allora premi stamp
<krabador> !image | mel1808
<ubot-it> mel1808: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> va qui
<krabador> imgur
<krabador> posta l'immagine lì dentro , ed incolla qui il link
<mel18082> fatto con tinypic, fa uguale? http://i61.tinypic.com/34hgwae.png
<krabador> mel1808, no tinypic è illegale
<krabador> quando si incolla un link qui
<krabador> arriva deliberatamente sbagliato
<krabador> bene , forward, se hai fatto tutto quanto quello che ti ha detto
<krabador> mel1808, ^
<mel18082> ok, eccolo http://imgur.com/ETQaWlM
<krabador> mel1808, scherzavo, ma ok, operativo D:
<mel18082> aahahahaah :D
<mel18082> ho copia incollato tutto e non e' apparsa nessuna finestra
<mel18082> pero' quando premo foward esce questo....*attendi immagine*
<krabador> mel1808, l'immagine non è detto che appaia
<krabador> il messaggio è relativo a "if a window similar ..."
<mel18082> eh lo so....ma dovrebbe serivre a eliminare eventuali doppioni di grub,e a me non appare quidi dovrebbe essere tutto ok
<mel18082> in realta' quando premo foward accade questo...http://imgur.com/oYiHfSr
<krabador> mel1808, sembra che tu la volessi per forza quella finestra
<mel18082> ahah krabador no, assolutamente...ma non volevo neanche la finestra d-errore :D
<mel18082> come faccio? :(
<krabador> chiudi riavvia, e selezione uefi bootloader
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<mel18082> ma da bios?? non inserisco nessun cd?
<krabador> mel1808, si, prova a vedere cosa fa il pc
<mel18082> ok
<mel1808> ahah
<mel1808> se levo il cd scompare uefi dai boot
<mel1808> praticamente l'unica opzione è uefi cddvd
<krabador> hai windows bootloader ?
<mel1808> sì
<mel1808> krabador se vado di bootloader parte direttamente windows, nessuna possibilità di scelta
<krabador> mel1808, quante opzioni hai , in bios, riguardanti il boot ?
<mel1808> 3
<mel1808> windows bootloader, windows e cd/dvd
<mel1808> se quando carico il bios c'è già un cd/dvd inserito
<mel1808> allora compare la 4 opzione che è UEFI cd/dvd
<mel1808> altrimenti non la visualizzo
<krabador> mel1808, hai opzioni di secure boot ?
<mel1808> disattivato
<youneverknow> mel1808, prova ad abilitarlo, far partire la live, seguire sempre la procedura consigliata nella guida
<krabador> mel1808, devo andare adesso, si, abilita secure boot, prova a far partire la live, segui le guide
<krabador> mel1808, torna tranquillamente successivamente
<mel1808> ok, grazie
<mel1808> c'è nessuno?
<mel1808> anyone?
<mel1808> serve aiiuto...
<dadexix86> !search supporto
<ubot-it> Found: supporto, repeat, usb, windows, narwhal*, wificrack, xlink, java64*, gutsy*, beta
<mel1808> ragazzi sempre aiuto con win8.1 + ubuntu 15.04
<Carlin0> !nessuno | mel1808
<ubot-it> mel1808: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<francesco_> devo scaricare american sniper
<bip> francesco_: non è il canale adatto.
<bip> francesco_: scaricare file protetti da diritti d'autore è illegale.
<francesco_> perchè
<stirry> c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi?
<stirry> nelle discussioni del forum non sono stato in grado di trovare indicazioni utili
<Carlin0> esponi il problema stirry e se qualcuno sa risponde
<stirry> è la prima volta che entro in chat. ho da pochi giorni installato ubuntu 14. ora però ho un problema: ho effettuato l'installazione affiancata a windows xp, già presente sul mio pc, pensando di poter fare il dual boot e scegliere il sistema operativo all'avvio ma quando accendo il pc carica direttamente ubuntu senza darmi possibilità di scelta. ho
<stirry> visto con gparted che la partizione su cui è installato windows risulta smontata ma sulla barra delle icone a sx dello schermo  è visualizzato e posso entrarci. vi prego ho assoluta necessità di poter scegliere os all'avvio. AIUTO
<Carlin0> stirry, sei collegato con quel pc ora ?
<stirry> si
<Carlin0> dai al terminale sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | stirry
<ubot-it> stirry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stirry> fatto
<Carlin0> passa il link che vediamo
<stirry> c'è un comando particolare per fare ciò o copia-incolla?
<Carlin0> hai letto quello che ho scritto prima stirry  ?
<Carlin0> dai al terminale sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | stirry
<ubot-it> stirry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stirry> Generating grub configuration file ...
<stirry> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-37-generic
<stirry> Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-37-generic
<stirry> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-36-generic
<stirry> Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-36-generic
<Carlin0> !paste | stirry
<ubot-it> stirry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stirry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11102289/
<stirry> spero di aver fatto bene :?
<Carlin0> stirry, l'ha trovato prova a riavviare dovrebbe darti possibilità di scelta all'avvio
<stirry> ok provo! ci sentiamo tra un po'
<stirry> rieccomi :) purtroppo nn è cambiato nulla, avvia ancora direttamente ubuntu
<Carlin0> stirry, ma il menù di grub lo vedi ?
<Carlin0> o si avvia ubuntu e basta ?
<stirry> no nessun menù, si avvia ubuntu e basta
<Carlin0> stirry, cat /etc/default/grub
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<stirry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11102433/
<stirry> fatto
<Carlin0> manca un pezzo
<Carlin0> copialo tutto
<odiochrome> buonasera a tutti. non riesco a sentire l'audio con Chrome su Ubuntu 14.04, ma con Firefox funziona
<odiochrome> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<stirry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11102433/
<stirry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11102433/
<ciaoproprio> salve a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<ciaoproprio> ho un problema con ubuntu
<Carlin0> esponi il problema ciaoproprio se qualcuno sa e ha voglia risponde
<ciaoproprio> allora detto in due parole
<ciaoproprio> ho un pc pentium 4 3 ghz
<ciaoproprio> con ubuntu ultima versione installata 5 minuti fa
<ciaoproprio> ho anche una stampante nec sperscript 860
<ciaoproprio> la installo e quando vado a lanciare una stampa
<ciaoproprio> il pc si blocca del tutto
<ciaoproprio> della serie che devo premere il bottone power del pc
<ciaoproprio> il driver è presente in ubuntu e lo installa pure
<ciaoproprio> infatti la stampante inizia a lampeggiare ma poi si ferma quando il pc crasha
<ciaoproprio> come si puo risolvere?
<ciaoproprio> grazie a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-13
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<N3mo> Buongiorno, ho Kubuntu 15.04 ed ho il problema che mi si disattiva il wifi senza possibilità di riattivarlo... devo per forza riavviare. In internet ho trovato questo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/614455/network-problem-after-upgrading-to-kubuntu-15-04 sapete dirmi se posso seguire la procedura o se ci sono "azioni a rischio"? Grazie
<mel1808> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con l'attivazione dei tasti fn di asus su ubuntu 15.04
<mel1808> ho provato le guide trovate in rete e sono riuscita ad attivare tutto meno la combinazione fn+f5/f6, per regolare la luminosità dello schermo
<mel1808> mi aiutereste?
<akis24> N3mo: puoi seguire la procedura sembra si tratti di reinstallare network manager e plasma nm   a leggere al link indicato e provare se poi funziona bene
<N3mo> Ok, non rischio di compromettere nulla?
<akis24> N3mo: no mi sembra corretto al massimo non noti nessuna differenza ..
<akis24> mel1808: asus che modello ?
<N3mo> Grazie :D
<cristian_c> mel1808, ciao
<N3mo> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> mel1808, hai provato col dvd?
<N3mo> akis24:  Puoi dirmi se è andato tutto a buon fine? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11110146/ Grazie
<cristian_c> N3mo, come detto, ti conviene rimanere su una comoda kde 4, per ora
<akis24> N3mo: comunque si a posto prova a riavviare
<N3mo> Grazie del supporto.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Achero> Buongiorno, c'è qualcuno?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Achero> Ok. Ho intenzione di installare l'ultima versione di Ubuntu su notebook, montando la iso su usb non mi permettere l'installazione
<Achero> una volta configurata la priorità dal boot mi dice di rimuovere il supporto subito dopo il salvataggio
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Achero> gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image
<Achero> questo è il loop dopo la priorità usb dal boot
<jester-> Achero: come hai creato la live usb
<Achero> con il programma di default per montare iso da un'altra versione di ubuntu, la chiavetta è stata formattata in fat32
<jester-> Achero: montare?
<Achero> si installare, come preferisci, credo di aver risolto, andava in loop continuo dovevo scrivere "help" e poi enter
<Achero> ora è partita l'installazione, grazie comunque
<krabador> Achero, prova a digitare live, e dare invio
<Achero> per quanto riguarda la lingua italiana, è un'opzione successiva, o comunque l'installazione primaria è sempre in inglese?
<Mr_Pan> Achero, no puoi scegliere la lingua all'inizio nella prima schermata ..
<Mr_Pan> e comunque te lo chiede anche successivamente
<krabador> Achero, se non ti compare affatto, ed è l'unico modo di accedere alla sessione, non puoi settare la lingua della sessione di installazione
<Achero> Roger.
<krabador> l'installazione sono pochi passi,e se setti italiano, ed il pc è connesso durante l'isntallazione, cio' che vai ad installare sarà in italiano
<Achero> piccola informazione e poi credo di aver risolto su tutto
<Achero> conviene aggiornare il sistema operativo oppure installare direttamente sopra la nuova versione?
<Achero> non ho dati da salvare e i programmi si possono reinstallare tranquillamente anche dopo
<krabador> successivamente , o parli della tua situaazione attuale?
<Achero> dopo l'installazione ho la possibilità di reinstallare i programmi che utilizzo e non ho dati sopra che mi interessa non perdere, per un fatto di pulizia di registri di sistema (?) è meglio cancellare tutto e installare la nuova versione, anziché aggiornarla?
<jester-> Achero: non ci sono registri alla winz
<cristian_c> krabador, ah, è tornato mel, ma non ha risposto
<cristian_c> problemi con acpi
<krabador> Achero, backuppa spesso, e fa installazione pulita ogni volta
<krabador> Achero, l'aggiornamento dura praticamente il doppio, e con sistema customizzato possono esserci problemi
<Achero> krabador danke!
<Jubel> Salve ragazzi e a krabador nello specifico allora come faccio a installare il grub nella partizione efi?
<jester-> Jubel: dovrebbe installarsi da solo se canna segui la guida parte recupero del boot loader
<jester-> !uefi | Jubel
<ubot-it> Jubel: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jester-> Jubel: si raccomanda minimo ubuntu 14.10, precedenti fanno casino con uefi
<Jubel> e invece leggevo che dovrebbe essere la parte efi al primo posto se non è così cosa dovrei fare?
<jester-> Jubel: logico, se hai un sistema winz gia è a posto
<Spok3> krabador,
<Jubel> mi sa che non è al primo posto
<Jubel> come faccio a mandarvi una immagine?
<Spok3> cosa non è al primo posto?
<tdk200> Ciao raga :D ciao krabador
<tdk200> ho installato lubuntu su un pc abastanza vecchiotto ed ho come unico problema l'orario che non vuole saperne di  aggiornarsi su internet
<jester-> tdk200: cambia il server in configurazione
<tdk200> per disperazione l'ho anche bloccato in manuale per vedere se manteneva l'orario ma quando riavvia mi aggiunge sempre 2 ore al fuso di roma
<tdk200> come si cambia?
<davegarath> tdk200: cat /etc/timezone
<tdk200> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<tdk200> Local time is now:      Wed May 13 16:06:18 CEST 2015.
<tdk200> Universal Time is now:  Wed May 13 14:06:18 UTC 2015.
<jester-> tdk200: controlla che sia su roma e cambia il server internet
<tdk200> fatto
<tdk200> solo il server nn so come cambiarlo
<tdk200> per il fuso orario è europa Roma
<jester-> ravana nelle impostazioni internet dell'orologio
<tdk200> cat /etc/timezone
<tdk200> Europe/Rome
<tdk200> sta impostato mantenere aggiornato con i server internet
<jester-> tdk200: dovrebbe permettere di cambiare server
<jester-> se sballa quello in uso non va
<tdk200> no nn me lo fa fare
<tdk200> sudo ntpdate time.ien.it mi dice the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<jester-> tdk200: l pc è connesso a internet?
<tdk200> huhuh io sto usando questo pc per stare qui su irc
<davegarath> tdk200: sudo service ntp stop; sudo ntpdate time.ien.it
<davegarath> tdk200: sudo service ntp start
<tdk200> 13 May 16:13:05 ntpdate[1403]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<davegarath> tdk200: grep ^server /etc/ntp.conf
<tdk200> server 0.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<tdk200> server 1.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<tdk200> server 2.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<tdk200> server 3.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<tdk200> server ntp.ubuntu.com
<davegarath> ho dato per scontato usasse il paste
<jester-> eh
<tdk200> sorry
<davegarath> !paste | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davegarath> tdk200: dpkg -l | grep ntp
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11112732/
<davegarath> tdk200: stoppiamo ntp : sudo service ntp stop
<tdk200> fatto
<davegarath> tdk200: cosa ti dice : sudo ntpdate time.ien.it ?
<davegarath> tdk200: fai un date
<tdk200> 13 May 16:18:18 ntpdate[1508]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<davegarath> mmm molto strano
<jester-> ien.it  pare a bottane
<davegarath> jester-: mi ci sono appena sincronizzato
<tdk200> a il server nn è on line
<davegarath> tdk200: sudo ntpdate 0.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<tdk200> 13 May 16:20:48 ntpdate[1578]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<davegarath> tdk200: mmm avevamo stoppato ntp... ps -ef | grep -i ntp
<tdk200> spè
<tdk200> 13 May 16:21:44 ntpdate[1618]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<tdk200> sudo service ntp stop
<davegarath> appunto, non mi torna. sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<davegarath> tdk200: ^^
<tdk200> cosa è?
<davegarath> tdk200: ps -ef | grep -i ntp | pastebinit
<davegarath> tdk200: è comodo perché lo metti in pipe ai comandi e ti eviti di fare copia/incolla a mano su paste.. ti da direttamente il link
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11112819/
<tdk200> Forte
<davegarath> tdk200: sudo ntpdate 193.204.114.105
<tdk200> cmq come orario universale quell è giusto
<tdk200> solo sotto nell'ora mi da 16.24
<tdk200> no server suitable for synchronization found
<davegarath> il timezone è quello giusto.... sembra avanti di 2 ore
<tdk200> si notavo
<davegarath> questa è bella
<tdk200> e se nn sbaglio me lo fa anche con il mio pc personale
<tdk200> ma la ho messo orario manuale e sembra che è andato, qui se metto manuale spengo e riaccendo e aggiunge 2 ore
<davegarath> tdk200: che versione stai usando ?
<tdk200> 15
<davegarath> tdk200: sudo iptables -L -Nv | pastebinit
<davegarath> scusa
<davegarath> tdk200: sudo iptables -L -nv | pastebinit
<davegarath> tdk200: sudo nmap -p123 -sU -P0 193.204.114.105 | pastebinit
<tdk2> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<tdk2> Il messaggio di prima ti è arrivato?
<davegarath> tdk2: sì
<davegarath> tdk2:  sudo nmap -p123 -sU -P0 193.204.114.105 | pastebinit
<tdk2> sudo: nmap: command not found
<davegarath> uff
<tdk2> :S
<davegarath> tdk2: sudo apt-get install nmap
<tdk2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11112906/
<tdk2> leggendo sembra tutto ok
<davegarath> tdk2: mi sa che il tuo provider stia bloccando i tuoi pacchetti ntp :/
<tdk2> aaaaaa
<tdk2> quindi telecom
<davegarath> strano però
<tdk2> Forse è qualche problema con la mia connessione? Io ho un router che fa da switch lan
<tdk2> e rimanda l'internet del modem principale in lan
<tdk2> aspè un pò
<davegarath> tdk2:  sudo nmap -p123 -sU -P0 0.it.pool.ntp.org | pastebinit
<tdk2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11113003/
<tdk2> we aspè sembra che sia andato
<tdk2> 13 May 14:40:48 ntpdate[2867]: step time server 212.45.144.16 offset -7203.807697 sec
<tdk2> sudo ntpdate 0.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<tdk2> ho fatto ed è uscito quello
<davegarath> tdk2: ok fai copia di backup del tuo /etc/ntp.conf
<Jubel> l partizione uefi non è al primo posto
<Jubel> in questo caso dovrei spostarla o cosa?
<tdk2> sudo: marcatura temporale troppo avanti nel tempo: May 13 16:40:45 2015
<Jubel> partizione efi
<tdk2> dopo sudo service ntp start
<krabador> Jubel, spostala per prima
<Jubel> come faccio?
<davegarath> tdk2: ti sto perdendo... sei riucito ad aggiornare da 0.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org ?
<davegarath> tdk2: ora date cosa ti dice ?
<tdk2> yes
<tdk2> orario cambiato in 14.45
<tdk2> è tutto ok
<tdk2> adesso
<krabador> <Jubel> l partizione uefi non è al primo posto ---> in quale elenco?
<Jubel> ecco questa cosa non ho capito bene
<davegarath> tdk2: tutto ok non proprio se non parte ntp... ma ora è su ?
<Jubel> perchè ho letto che la partizione efi deve stare al primo posto per avviare dual boot
<tdk2> nn saprei :D
<krabador> Jubel, da quale fonte?
<davegarath> tdk2: sudo ntpq -p | pastebinit
<tdk2> cmq ho fatto una copia di quel file
<davegarath> tdk2: sudo service ntp status
<tdk2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11113076/
<Jubel> krabador dalla guida installazione uefi di ubuntu
<tdk2> davegarath: Active: active (running)
<davegarath> tdk2: è su e si sta sincronizzando.... non saprei si è risolto da solo... pranoterapia, sarà colpa di enzotib ;)
<tdk2> A non sapevo enzotib fosse pranoterapeuta
<tdk2> :D
<krabador> Jubel, allora stai dicendo che la partizione uefi non è al primo posto, dove lo vedi formalmente
<tdk2> grazie davegarath
<davegarath> tdk2: niente
<krabador> davegarath, shhhh, che se ti sente ti incricca la schiena
<tdk2> :D
<tdk2> Huhu krabador :D compare volpone :D
<Jubel> krabador guarda se mi dici come postare immagini ti invio lo screen delle mie partizioni
<tdk2> we raga ci becchiamo alla prox.
<davegarath> !image | Jubel
<ubot-it> Jubel: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Jubel> grazie
<Jubel> http://i.imgur.com/OyublZy.png
<krabador> la partizione di ripristino è hidden, di fatto , la uefi è la prima
<krabador> in ogni caso, grub deve semplicemente andare li dentro
<Jubel> e va da solo?
<krabador> e verifichi successivamente in bios, l'ordine di avvio
<krabador> Jubel, da 14.10 si
<Jubel> ok quindi non mi resta che installare normalmente?
<krabador> si
<Jubel> grazie. ;)
<Concept> buongiorno
<larku> Hello, any Italian speakers here? I'd like to know if "BEN FATTO" is an appropriate translation for "WELL PLAYED" ? As in "you played that game well" - context, two players playing billiards, one wins, the loser says to the opponent "WELL PLAYED" Or is there a better translation?
<Carlin0> !english | larku
<ubot-it> larku: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<larku> iao, eventuali relatori italiani qui? Mi piacerebbe sapere se "BEN FATTO" è una traduzione appropriata per "WELL PLAYED"? Come in "hai giocato bene quella partita" - contesto, due giocatori giocare a biliardo, si vince, il perdente dice all'avversario "ben suonato" O c'è una traduzione migliore?
<larku> iao = Ciao
<larku> (sorry for google translation)
<Carlin0> !chat | larku
<ubot-it> larku: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<larku> grazie
<davide> è fattibilie sdoppiare un cavo di rete lan..spiego meglio ho un punto rete collegato con cavo di rete a una stampante..devo coolegarne un alttra è possibile sempre con un altro cavo e un altra stampante
<davide> grazie a tutti
<davide> :)
<Mr_Pan> davide, questo è il canale di supporto per Ubuntu ...
<davide> chiedo scusa
<davide> :)
<stirry> ciao. mi serve aiuto per risolvere un problema all'avvio sul pc nel quale ho installato ubuntu 14 affianco a xp, che era già presente; il problema è che all'accenzione non mi fa scegliere il so ma avvia direttamente ubuntu. x favore AIUTO ho assoluta necessità di avviare anche xp
<krabador> !grub | stirry
<ubot-it> stirry: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> stirry, segui la guida per il ripristino
<stirry> c'è nessuno?
<krabador> fa la tua domanda
<krabador> stirry, fa la tua domanda
<stirry> ciao. mi serve aiuto per risolvere un problema all'avvio sul pc nel quale ho installato ubuntu 14 affianco a xp, che era già presente; il problema è che all'accenzione non mi fa scegliere il so ma avvia direttamente ubuntu. x favore AIUTO ho assoluta necessità di avviare anche xp
<krabador> !grub | stirry
<ubot-it> stirry: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> stirry, segui la guida per il ripristino
<stirry> ok grazie, ora provo
<krabador> sa sa , prova ip
<anubi|asus> 'sera raga
<anubi|asus> ho un problemino con la mia debian testing
<anubi|asus> kernel 3.16
<anubi|asus> al login mi appare una schermata bianca... devo dare un colpo di mouse per vedere la schermata di accesso....
<krabador> !chat | anubi|asus
<ubot-it> anubi|asus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<anubi|asus> ok
<carmelo75> salve non riesco a trasferire musica dal pc al mio lettore mp3 samsung YP K3J... chi può aiutarmi??
<krabador> carmelo75, che sistema ?
<carmelo75> xubuntu
<krabador> carmelo75, vedi se puoi settare il lettore come dispositivo di memoria di massa
<krabador> tra le opzioni di collegamento
<carmelo75> ci provo... come faccio?
<krabador> i lettori non sono tutti uguali, consulta le impostazioni
<krabador> e/o il manuale del lettore
<carmelo75> ok
<iolpe> Ciao a tutti, da quando ho istallato lubuntu 14.4 il lettore cd rom  non funziona per niente, da bios viene visto e posso settarlo come boot d'avvio, ma a sistema avviato sparisce, come risolvo?
<jester-> iolpe: wodim -checkdrive    METTI nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | iolpe
<ubot-it> iolpe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iolpe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11120248/
<jester-> io a quanto pare il cdrom funza correttament
<jester-> wodim: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.
<jester-> o è vuoto o il dvd/cd è ciucco o non in formato supportato
<iolpe> ....garantisco che nn va
<iolpe> nn si apre nemmeno schiacciando il pulsante
<iolpe> non viene visto negli elenchi cartelle... niente con vlc... niente di niente
<jester-> iolpe: se è montato non espelle
<iolpe> non si puo montare, nn lo vede proprio
<jester-> suo eject /dev/sr1
<iolpe> ho un lettore masterizzatore dvd che funziona correttamente
<iolpe> ma il lettore cd no... prer niente
<jester-> iolpe: o è ciucco il device o metti cd che non va
<iolpe> col sudo eject /dev/sr1 ha espulso il dvd
<jester-> metti un dvd sano
<iolpe> spe... non ha problemi il lettore dvd... il lettore cd invece è inesistente
<iolpe> il suo led giallo lampeggia quando avvia il compiuter
<iolpe> posso aprirlo anche
<jester-> se lo ha espulso inesistente non è e wodim lo vede
<iolpe> ma appena il s.o. è caricato non da piu' alcun cenno di esistenza
<iolpe> sudo eject /dev/sr1 mi ha aperto il lettore dvd
<iolpe> ma il lettore cd no
<jester-> sudo eject /dev/sr0
<iolpe> eject: impossibile espellere, ultimo errore: ioctl non appropriata per il device
<jester-> allora secondo me è ciucco
<jester-> = rorro
<jester-> rottp
<Mr_Pan> jester-, dai riprova che ce la fai :D
<Mr_Pan> r o t t o
<iolpe> mmm... va beh, grazie
<iolpe> per ora fermiamoci qui
<jester-> iolpe: quello sano lo vede e funza che è sd1
<jester-> sd0 proprio non c'è
<iolpe> al prox riavvio provo a usarlo per caricare una live lubuntu cosi magari ne so qualcosa in piu'
<iolpe> secondo me funziona
<iolpe> fin che sono al boot posso anche aprirlo, ed il suo led giallo funziona.... solo dopo che parte il sistema operativo perde completamente vita
<jester-> prova da live se lo carica gia escludi che sia moribondo
<iolpe> si, intendo fare così... vi sapro dire alla prossima
<jester-> iolpe: è sata o id
<iolpe> grazie intanto
<iolpe> buonanotte
<iolpe> sata
<jester-> se ide controlla che sia settato a secondo di come è collegato primario o slave
<iolpe> ... è quello con tanti pin il sata vero?
<jester-> no
<jester-> il sata è quello con la presa piccola rossa
<iolpe> ah ok, allora è ide
<iolpe> sul bios so che viene visto
<jester-> se il pin sul lettore è slave ed è collegato master va a cazzo
<iolpe> ...è collegato sullo stesso cavo del dvd che funziona bene
<jester-> slav è la presa a metà cavo
<jester-> iolpe: presa  a metà o quella finale
<iolpe> a metà
<jester-> iolpe: allora controlla che il pin sul retro del cdrom sia su slave
<iolpe> ok
<iolpe> non avevo mai notato ci fossero i pin però ... come gli HD
<jester-> si che c'è, non c'è sui sata
<iolpe> ok, grazie, controllero' presto
<iolpe> buonanotte intanto jester- ti farò sapere
<jester-> notte
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-14
<luchetto> salve ho un problema ho dei file scaricati su questo pc con ubuntu e li vorrei passare su hard disk esterno solo che quasi alla fine del passaggio dati mi esce errore e non li scarica
<luchetto> ce qualcuno
<Carlin0> luchetto, che errore ?
<luchetto> mi dice che il file e troppo grande
<ExPBoy> eh
<luchetto> e un file immagine da 5 gb
<Carlin0> quanto è sto file ? oltre 4 gb ?
<luchetto> alla fine quando lo ha quasi scaricato mi da errore
<Carlin0> ecco e ...
<Carlin0> su che filesystem vuoi metterlo ?
<luchetto> su un hard disk esterno
<Carlin0> il problema non è di ubuntu cmq
<Carlin0> come è formattato sto hard disk ?
<Carlin0> ntfs ? ext4 ?
<luchetto> mai formattato
<Carlin0> vabbè ma ha un filesystem eh
<luchetto> e come si vede
<Carlin0> allora luchetto se è in fat16 o fat32 quei filesystem non supportano file oltre i 4 gb
<Carlin0> detto questo ...visto  che il problema non è ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | luchetto
<ubot-it> luchetto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luchetto> una altra cosa vorrei passare alla versione 15 di ubuntu mi tocca formattare il pc o posso passare senza problemi
<Carlin0> meglio che reinstalli (IMHO) , ci sono differenze sostanziali con la release precedente
<Carlin0> ma è solo un mio paree
<Carlin0> parere*
<luchetto> purtroppo sono ignorante in materia pc cose e IMHO
<Carlin0> ma google lo conosci ...
<luchetto> si
<Carlin0> cmq puoi vederlo da gparted che filesystem ha quel HD
<akis24> giorno
<luchetto> msdos e il filesistem
<Carlin0> luchetto, ripeto
<Carlin0> !chat | luchetto
<ubot-it> luchetto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luchetto> ok grazie
<Carlin0> passa in chat
<Carlin0> non è un problema inerente a ubuntu
<ErnestoF> Salve qualcuno può aiutarmi a programmare su python?
<akis24> !chat | ErnestoF
<ubot-it> ErnestoF: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<N3mo> Buongioro, avete idea di quanto costi il supporto ufficiale Canonical? http://www.ubuntu.com/management
<kodi_> salve
<kodi_> come va ubuntuniani
<bip> !chat kodi_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat kodi_'
<bip> !chat | kodi_
<ubot-it> kodi_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cialu> !programmazione
<ubot-it> sezione dedicata alla programmazione e allo sviluppo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione
<cialu> !chat | programmazione
<ubot-it> programmazione: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cialu> !dev
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dev'
<bip> !voci | cialu
<ubot-it> cialu: elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<N3mo> Buongioro, avete idea di quanto costi il supporto ufficiale Canonical? http://www.ubuntu.com/management
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buongiorno, qualcuno potrebbe consigliarmi ed eventualmente aiutarmi ad istallare un programma per criptare con password cartelle e files? Ho lette di cryptkeeper ma io ho ubuntu 14.04 e non so se funziona, non vorrei fare casini
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ;)
<wildancer> \j #stripe
<scolopendrafelic> ciao da qualche giorno a questa parte continuano a presentarsi subito all'avvio sul desktop dei messaggi di errori di programmi del sistema su lubuntu, che faccio? allego foto  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ORFH4UBsSQ6dfcSkUZPG https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dsknrOCmTtGcUunpJyMZ https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FTECn2tATVG3uZs3gLcb https
<scolopendrafelic> ://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2hW6dC9QXiairedNPn1j https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nF9kvexKTy2mGKa41ZCi https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/bjxtcEESVWsqnQdlwyiQ https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6ADh18BfQlavg5wKJ48o
<Tdk200> davegarath: Ci sei??
<Tdk200> Comunque ragazzi ho un problema nello spegnimento del pc, quando lo spengo mi fa una schermata con degli errori e lampeggiano sulla tastiera 2 luci quella capslock e scrolllock
<Tdk200> Ciao krabador ho un problema con il mio pc
<Tdk200> quando lo spengo mi da una lista di errori e poi sulla tastiera lampeggiano capslock e scrolllock
<Tdk200> La lista di errori in chiusura non sempre esce
<krabador> tastiera lampeggiante , tendenzialmente è kernel panic
<krabador> ubuntu/lubuntu quale?
<krabador> il riavvio avviene regolarmente?
<N3mo> krabador:  Credo di no ... :D
<Tdk200> Lubuntu
<Tdk200> il pc non si spegne dopo devo premere il pulsante dell'accensione per 10 secondi
<Tdk200> krabador:
<Jubel> Ciao ragazzi non mi appare nel mio bios uefi l'opzione fast boot da disabilitare qualcuno di voi sa come fare? Anche da windows stesso?
<Jubel> c'è nessuno?
<Tdk200> perchè devi togliere il fast boot?
<Carlin0> se no non avvierai MAI ubuntuu
<Tdk200> Carlin0: dici che se non toglie il fast boot non parte ubuntu??
<Tdk200> Jubel: scusa che scheda madre hai??
<Carlin0> Tdk200, col fastboot quando spegni il pc in realtà non lo spegni , iberni/sospendi win
<Tdk200> ??
<Carlin0> quindi quando accendi non accendi ma riprendi da dove era
<Tdk200> scusami che io ne sappia se devi far partire un cd live o penna usb di ubuntu basta selezionare il boot manager all'avvio
<Tdk200> di solito su alcune chede madri è f11 su asus f12 se nn erro o il contrario
<Carlin0> Tdk200, e dopo installato ?
<Tdk200> perchè togliere il fast boot è na cavolata
<Tdk200> dopo installato spegni la live session e riavvii il pc
<Tdk200> dovrebbe partire ubuntu
<Jubel> ragazzi perchè devo togliere fast boot
<Jubel> ma ovvio perchè devo installare ubuntu
<Carlin0> eh Jubel parlaci tu con Tdk200 io non uso win da anni
<Tdk200> a me sa di strano io ho installato ubuntu su alcune macchine con uefi bios ma nn facevo questa operazione
<Jubel> qualcuno sa dirmi?
<Carlin0> Tdk200, uefi è 'na cosa il fastboot un altra
<Tdk200> si ma lui dice che dal suo uefi bios nn trova la dicitura per disabilitare il fast boot
<Jubel> si questo è vero nel bios non appare
<Tdk200> Jubel: su che pc devi installarlo ??
<Jubel> c'è solo secure boot
<Jubel> su un hp
<Jubel> insieme a windows
<Tdk200> hp modello?
<Jubel> envy
<Tdk200> è un portatile fiusto?
<Jubel> è nuovo
<Tdk200> giusto*
<Jubel> si
<Tdk200> ma tu riesci ad accedere al bios uefi giusto?
<Jubel> certo
<Jubel> io so che fast boot insieme a sexure boot si disabilita da bios
<Jubel> ma nel mio caso il fast non appare
<Jubel> quindi non so...magari si può disabilitare da windows
<Tdk200> tu hai solo il secure
<Tdk200> tu accedi al bios con f10
<Jubel> esatto!
<Jubel> con esc
<Tdk200> con esc?
<Jubel> gli hp con esc
<Tdk200> prova ad avviare il pc premendo f9
<Tdk200> con penna usb di ubuntu inserita
<Jubel> ti ripeto ho già visto nel bios
<Jubel> e cosa vuoi fare così?
<Tdk200> così ti fa selezionare la pennetta come drive avviabile
<Tdk200> e ti parte ubuntu in live senza installare
<Tdk200> Jubel: sei pratico di installazioni linux?
<Jubel> sisi ma io chiedevo per disabilitare fast boot
<Jubel> il resto lo so
<Jubel> però credo che fast boot vada disabilitato per forza o no?
<Tdk200> Che io ne sappia è la prima volta che sento questa storia di togliere il fast boot
<Jubel> è anche nella guid uefi di ubuntu a quanto ne so
<Tdk200> di solito sul netbook asus o su alcuni asus tanto che va veloce l'avvio non riesci a far partire ne il bios ne il boot manager
<Carlin0> Tdk200, l'ho sentita io che non uso win da anni ... purtroppo è così
<Tdk200> ma nella guida tu hai letto disattivare il  fast boot?
<Jubel> certo
<Carlin0> Jubel, però scusa una cosa : hai goooglato un po ?
<Carlin0> mi pare che si trovino un sacco di risultati
<Jubel> preferivo chiedere a voi
<Jubel> su google dicono tante cose poi rischio di rimetterci pc
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto , io sono fermo a win xp
<Carlin0> so de fastboot ma solo per letto qui in supporto
<Jubel> ci sono altri utenti che sanno darmi una mano?
<Tdk200> cmq hai win 8?
<Jubel> si 8.1
<Carlin0> cmq a disabilitare un fastboot non ci rimetti il pc mi sembri troppo drastico
<Jubel> Carlin0 ho capito ma la prima scelta è sempre chiedere a qualcuno pertinente seno che ci sta a fare sta chat xD ahahhah
<Tdk200> Jubel: prima di installare o provare ubuntu verifica che il tuo pc sia partizionato con uefi
<Tdk200> se Windows è in modalità UEFI (con partizionamento GPT e partizione EFI), Ubuntu dovrà essere installato in modalità UEFI;
<Tdk200> se Windows sfrutta il vecchio partizionamento MBR, Ubuntu dovrà essere installato in modalità Legacy.
<Jubel> ho partizione efi
<Carlin0> Jubel, questo è solo un bel modo per trovare sempre la pappa pronta (IMHO)
<Tdk200> :D
<Tdk200> cmq Jubel dice sulla guida di disabilitare il secure boot
<Jubel> Carlin0 se uno inizia ad andare su google questa chat non credo esisterebbe più ahahh
<Jubel> anche il fast
<Carlin0> vabbò allora stai qui e aspetta Jubel ... contento tu contenti tutti
<Tdk200> mi dici precisamente il modello del tuo pc vedi ci deve stare pure qualche cifra tipo envy 1070 cose del genere
<Tdk200> Carlin0: :D
<Jubel> un momento
<Jubel> Numero di serie: 5CG3479VR5    Numero del prodotto: D9X60EA#ABZ
<cristian_c> Jubel, prima cerchi sul wiki, poi sul forum, poi chiedi qui
<Jubel> envy 17
<Carlin0> cmq Jubel stando a S. Google si disattiva da SO e non dal bios
<Jubel> Carlin0 non capisco perchè tutti questi problemi sinceramente ahahah
<Carlin0> ma tu non ti fidi quindi aspetta
<Tdk200> https://mylifeaccordingtome2.wordpress.com/2014/06/03/installare-linux-in-dual-boot-con-windows-8-1-aggirando-secure-boot-e-altre-amenita/
<Jubel> io sapevo nel bios
<Tdk200> Jubel: segui quella guida
<cristian_c> Carlin0, infatti si dovrebbe disabilitare da winz stesso
<Carlin0> Tdk200, non postare link esterni pls
<Carlin0> se no ero capace anch'io
<Tdk200> Si scusami Carlin0 ma è per jubel
<Mr_Pan> Tdk200, solo guide ufficiali ...
<Jubel> va bene grazie ragazzi ora provo io
<Jubel> ciao!
<Tdk200> più o meno jubel quella guida diceva le cose che ti stavo dicendo io
<Jubel> e vediamo Tdk200 grazie lo stesso
<Carlin0> Jubel, da dove creid arrivi quel link ? da guugl
<Tdk200> tranne per il fast boot, forse io ci riscivo perchè il sistema era installato in mbr
<Tdk200> Si googlato Carlin0
<Carlin0> e non potevi cercartelo tu?
<cristian_c> Jubel, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=562353
<Jubel> Carlin0 non so perchè te la sei presa comunque ahahah stai sereno
<Tdk200> Hhuhhu Dillo a Jubel alle volte chi fa da se fa per  33 :D
<cristian_c> Jubel, c'era un topic apposito
<cristian_c> Jubel, ma l'hai fatta una ricerca nel forum?
<Carlin0> non me la sono presa Jubel
<cristian_c> Jubel, non funziona così, qui non si riparano pc gratis
<Jubel> non conosco il forum so di questa chat ora pensavo di non ammazzare nessuno facendo una domanda qua sinceramente ahahah xD
<Carlin0> si ma dopo che ti si dice ...
<Jubel> comunque vi ringrazio alla prossima buon pomeriggio
<Jubel> ;)
<cristian_c> Jubel, va bene, ma la ricerca dev'essere il tuo primo pensiero
<cristian_c> Jubel, hai letto al link che ti ho dato?
<Carlin0> accetta i consigli , se no inutile che ci vieni
<Tdk200> Jubel: è vero non si riparano pc aggratis, ti mando le coordinate della mia poste pay o  vuoi usare paypal? :D
<cristian_c> Jubel, hai letto al link che ti ho dato?
<Jubel> ahahahah ti piacerebbe tdk200
<Tdk200> Si cristian_c ma nn è che sia molto esaustivo come link :S
<Tdk200> Jubel: ahuahuaua .D
<Jubel> ;) ciao
<cristian_c> non lo è , ma almeno danno consigli
<Tdk200> Ciao
<cristian_c> neanhce risponde
<cristian_c> *neanche
<Jubel> si cristian ho letto ciao
<Jubel> mamma mia
<cristian_c> Jubel, hai fatto quanto consigliato?
<Jubel> sto leggendo ora
<Tdk200> cristian_c: l'ho letto io il tuo link nn è che spiega come togliere il fast boot lui chiedeva quello e io gli ho trovato una guida che lo accompagna passo passo :D
<Jubel> ecco allora non serve
<cristian_c> Tdk200, come ha detto Carlin0 , va fatto da windows
<cristian_c> è il modo migliore
<Carlin0> Jubel, googla che ne trovi a jose di guide
<Jubel> dai
<Tdk200> Carlin0: ha ragione :D ciao Jubel
<Jubel> ciao ;)
<cristian_c> Tdk200, e comunque la regola del canale è non linkare guide a risorse esterne per queste cose
<Tdk200> Sorry me
<Tdk200> ma Jubel nn comprendeva
 * Mr_Pan Tdk200 sarai pubblicamente fustigato ;) 
<cristian_c> Tdk200, allora glielo si spiega
<cristian_c> magari utilizzando risorse ufficiali, se necessario
<Tdk200> Nooooooo :D ve prego  Mr_Pan :D
<Carlin0> come pensi che lo sapessi io come si disabilità fastboot che non l'ho mai visto , ma non ho passato link ...gli ho consigliato di googlare , se non capisce sono anche fatti dua a un certo punto
<Tdk200> cmq io al contrario di Juber gia ho il pc con lubuntu ed in questi gg quando provo a spegnerlo si blocca con lista di errori a schermo e led lampeggianti tastiera solo Capslock e scrolllock che sarà?
<Tdk200> lo getto?
<Carlin0> Tdk200, hai aggiunto robaccia ?
<cristian_c> Tdk200, se non hai voglia di approfondire, puoi anche farlo
<Tdk200> questa volta no
<Tdk200> ho formattato ed ho scaricato tutto da lubuntu software center
<Mr_Pan> Tdk200, dovresti forse fornire la lista di errori ....
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | Tdk200
<ubot-it> Tdk200: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Carlin0> Tdk200, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Tdk200> e come faccio visto che escono quando spengo
<Carlin0> i paste ovviamente
<Carlin0> in*
<Tdk200> Mr_Pan: eppure credevo che forse tu potevi averli :D
<cristian_c> Tdk200, magari inizia col fornire ubuntu utilizzato e tipo di pc
<Tdk200> Lubuntu 15
<Tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Tdk200, ok, allora fai una cosa
<cristian_c> Tdk200, prova a spegnerlo da terminale
<Tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11131008/
<Carlin0> intanto hai aggiunto
<Tdk200> pc fisso vecchio del 1800 :D
<Carlin0> e qui mi fermo
<Tdk200> :SD
<cristian_c> paolorotolo-ubuntu-droidcam-vivid.list
<Tdk200> si dimenticavo l'unico particolare
<Tdk200> :S
<cristian_c> Tdk200, dai, su... sìì serio, tipo di pc
<Tdk200> no davvero il pc è assemblato
<Tdk200> amd 64 athlon x2
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quantità di ram
<Tdk200> 3 gb
<cristian_c> scheda grafica
<Tdk200> spè
<Carlin0> e magari hai una mobo gigabit con la nvidia integrata
<Tdk200> no no
<Tdk200> :D è una asrock
<Tdk200> la scheda video è ati
<Tdk200> 1650 pro credo
<Tdk200> cioè è quella
<cristian_c> ok
<Carlin0> creod non va bene
<Carlin0> lshw -C video
<Tdk200> cmq nell'elenco altro software nn mi esce quel paolo carlo qualcosa
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Tdk200, prova a spegnerlo da terminale
<Carlin0> Tdk200, basta poco a imputtanare il tutto
<Tdk200> aspè cristian_c tra poco lo spengo da terminale
<Carlin0> prova come dice cristian_c dai un bel → sudo poweroff
<Tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11131073/
<Tdk200> cmq sto usando  dei driver proprieari
<Tdk200> riavvio
<Carlin0> pure ...
<cristian_c> Tdk200, crossfire?
<cristian_c> Tdk200, no no, stai usando gli open
<Tdk200> sarebbe?
<Tdk200> spè
<cristian_c> Tdk200, è come lo sli, ma per amd invece che nvidia
<cristian_c> Tdk200, anzi, me sò sbagliato, è solo una gpu
<cristian_c> sembravano due dall'output
<Tdk200> dice in uso microcode firmware for amd cpus da amd 64-microcode
<Tdk200> perchè ha due uscite
<Tdk200> credo una sia hdmi credo nn so
<cristian_c> Tdk200, sudo shutdown -h now
<Tdk200> il vecchio hdmi
<cristian_c> Tdk200, ok
<tdk200> si è spento senza problemi
<Mr_Pan> magia?!? :D
<tdk200> no nn credo :D
<cristian_c> tdk200, infatti
<cristian_c> è una cosa che hanno segnalato alcuni utenti questi giorni sulla 15.04
<cristian_c> da terminale si spegneva
<cristian_c> da gui no
<tdk200> Carlin0: cristian_c come tolgo quelle voci di quel certo paolo, da quella lista di prima?
<tdk200> cioè che culo io ho la fortuna di essere sempre dalla parte di quelli che nn si spiegne li mortacci
<tdk200> cmq come si tolgono qulle voci di "paolo" in quella lista di prima?
<cristian_c> tdk200, http://askubuntu.com/questions/613550/ubuntu-15-04-freezing-on-shutdown-reset-and-having-problem-with-amd
<cristian_c> tdk200, allora
<cristian_c> hai detto che usavi driver proprietari?
<tdk200> così sembrerebbe dalla finestra driver proprietari in uso
<cristian_c>        configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<cristian_c> qui riporta driver open
<Mr_Pan> tdk200, Ubuntu Software Center --> Modifica sorgenti SW --> Altro sw --> Deselezioni le voci con "paolo"
<tdk200> Mr_Pan: ma da li le ho deselezionate e rimosse
<tdk200> perchè persistono?
<Mr_Pan> tdk200, s ele hai deselezionate dove le vedi ancora ?
<Carlin0> tdk200, se vuoi eliminarle del tutto cancella il file
<tdk200> in quel paste che mi ha fatto fare carlino
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, con ls le vedi anche se sono disabilitate
<tdk200> ma nn sono funzionanti Carlin0
<tdk200> cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> tdk200, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<cristian_c> tdk200, stai utilizzando il kernel 3.19?
<Carlin0> e non li vedrai mai +
<cristian_c> tdk200, a mio avviso hai due strade: o selezioni il kernel 3.16, oppure disattivi i driver proprietari
<tdk200> ho fatto la seconda che hai detto :D
<cristian_c> tdk200, con i driver open si spegne normalmente?
<tdk200> con lubuntu 14 non ha mai fatto di questi problemi
<tdk200> adesso spengo e ti dico
<cristian_c> tdk200, la 14.10?
<tdk200> si
<cristian_c> tdk200, la 14.10 aveva il kernel 3.16
<cristian_c> non il 3.19
<cristian_c> ecco la differenza
<tdk200> a capisco
<Carlin0> 3.19 = 15.04
<tdk200> ora spengo vedo quel che vien fuori
<Mr_Pan> io da 2 giorni ho il kernel 4.0.2 senza nessun problema
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan, con amd e driver proprietari?
<Carlin0> !amefunzia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'amefunzia'
<Carlin0> !amefunziona
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'amefunziona'
<cristian_c> tra l'altro ho il sospetto che tdk abbia installato i driver proprietari in qualche modo strano
<cristian_c> se la scheda è vecchia, sulla 15.04 ci saranno soltanto gli open
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, niente amd ne driver prorpietari
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan, appunto
<Carlin0> !amefunge
<ubot-it> un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<tdk200> Fatto tutto ok
<Mr_Pan> vediamo che dice
<Mr_Pan> Sehr Gut Herr tdk200 ! :D
<tdk200> Mr_Pan: ti stai divertendo alle mie s-palle :D
<Mr_Pan> tdk200, no mi è partita la frase in Tedesco :D
<tdk200> cmq anche con questa scheda che è ati, all'avvio il logo ubuntu nn lo visualizza
<tdk200> AHUhau
<tdk200> come faceva con le nvidea
<tdk200> ma questo è un malocchio
<cristian_c>  RV530/RV560  Radeon X1600/X1650/X1700
<tdk200> che sarebbe?
<cristian_c> tdk200, ma si è chiuso?
<tdk200> si si
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<tdk200> spento tranquillo
<cristian_c> Dalla serie Radeon 7000 alla serie Radeon X 2300
<cristian_c> Queste schede video sono supportate dal driver libero Radeon, attivato in maniera predefinita.
<cristian_c> Per ulteriori informazioni, fare riferimento alla guida relativa.
<tdk200> dice che è tutto ok la
<tdk200> cmq solo il logo all'avvio non va
<cristian_c> tdk200, quindi non si sa come hai installato i driver proprietari, visto che di certo non ci sono sulla 15.04 per la tua scheda
<tdk200> poi nello spegnere fa una lista di voci su schermo nero con un paio di ok in verde e forse un 'errore in rosso ma roba da nulla :D
<tdk200> beh a me
<tdk200> nella finestra driver aggiuntivi escono
<cristian_c> tdk200, hai avanzato , giusto?
<tdk200> ho selezionato e zac
<cristian_c> non hai installato da zero
<tdk200> questa è da zero
<tdk200> ho dovuto formattare per via di alcuni inconvenienti con la precedente installazione
<cristian_c> tdk200, amd ha abbandonato il supporto alle schede vecchie
<tdk200> notavo
<tdk200> cmq secondo te per lo splash screen all'avvio nn c'è speranza?
<tdk200> quando si avvia fa sempre tutto a schermo nero e poi arriva al login. Non che sia importante averlo, però
<cristian_c> tdk200, quindi mi sembra alquanto strano tu abbia un supporto ai driver closed
<cristian_c> sicuro tu non abbia scaricare driver da altre parti?
<cristian_c> *scaricato
<tdk200> no
<dorohero> ciao a tutti
<tdk200> Nn saprei neanche dove andare a trovare altro driver
<tdk200> ciao dorohero
<cristian_c> tdk200, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<cristian_c> tdk200, apt-cache policy fglrx
<dorohero> ho un problema ho fatto l-avanzamento di versione e adesso non si accende piu- il pc
<dorohero> mi da violazione di avvio protetto
<cristian_c> tdk200, per lo splash screen, vediamo un po', ma dipende anche dai driver
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11131450/
<cristian_c> dorohero, fornisci tutti i dettagli
<dorohero> violazione di avvio protetto rilevata firma non valida controllare il criterio di avvio protetto nelle impostazioni
<dorohero> ho guardato l avvio protetto e attivato ma non mi fidavo a disattivarlo prima di avervi sentito
<cristian_c> tdk200, sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<cristian_c> tdk200, sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<cristian_c> dorohero, dove appare?
<cristian_c> e quando
<dorohero> appare che vuol dire_
<cristian_c> dorohero, hai riportato un messaggio
<cristian_c> dove appare tale messaggio e quando?
<dorohero> mi esce quando premo il tasto accensione generale sull unita centrale
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11131513/ cristian_c
<dorohero> e un messaggio del bios
<dorohero> mi appare al centro dello schermo in una finestra rossa
<cristian_c> tdk200, non ci sono driver proprietari amd per il tuo sistema
<cristian_c> di sicuro non driver per la tua scheda grafica
<cristian_c> dorohero, ok
<dorohero> se premo ok mi esce errore nessun disco di avvio rilevato oppure errore di disco
<cristian_c> dorohero, hai avanzato da 14.10 a 155.04?
<cristian_c> *15.04
<cristian_c> tdk200, non è che hai invece installato quel amd64-microcode?
<cristian_c> driver   : amd64-microcode - distro non-free
<dorohero> ero in 14.04
<tdk200> si quello mi esce nel driver aggiuntivo
<dorohero> credo
<cristian_c> dorohero, hai avanzato a 14.10?
<cristian_c> tdk200, eh, ma quelli non sono i driver grafici proprietari, eh
<tdk200> aaa quelli sono del processore
<dorohero> ho impostato solo LTS come aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> tdk200, casualmente quel pacchetto da problemi di boot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amd64-microcode/+bug/1450188
<dorohero> dunque penso avanzato a 14.10
<cristian_c> tdk200, ehh
<tdk200> Casualmente ahuahhau cristian_c ahahau
<tdk200> Casualmente ho la fortuna di avere io quel tipo di processore :S
<cristian_c> amd64-microcode: Processor microcode firmware for AMD CPUs
<cristian_c> tdk200, sì, ma l'hai scambiato per un driver della gpu
<tdk200> Si infatti leggevo :S ma nn ho fatto tanto caso
<dorohero> non ho fatto io la richiesta me la ha presentata il sistema come aggiornamento
<tdk200> convinto fosse la schedavideo
<cristian_c> Processor microcode is akin to processor firmware. The kernel is able to update the processor's firmware without the need to update it via a BIOS update.
<cristian_c> ecco a cosa servde
<cristian_c> *serve
<cristian_c> dorohero, allora non è possibile
<tdk200> aaaa capito
<dorohero> cosa non e possibile recupareare
<cristian_c> dorohero, perché se gli avanzamenti sono di tipo lts, l'unico è da 14.04 a 16.04, l'ultima delle quali non esiste
<dorohero> negli aggiornamenti mi scriveva vuoi avanzare di versione
<tdk200> we grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> dorohero, allora l'aggiornamento è di tipo qualunque, non da lts a lts
<dorohero> sicuro che era impostato solo LTS perche ho gia formattato 2 volte perche avevo messi gli altri
<cristian_c> tdk200, non so se gli altri casi che si sono verificati sono tutti di utenti amd con pacchetto microcode installato
<cristian_c> non ho chiesto
<tdk200> capito
<dorohero> vi prego non ditemi che ho perso tutto di nuovo
<cristian_c> dorohero, allora non è possibile che tu abbia fatto un avanzamento lts, la 16.04 esce il prossim'anno
<dorohero> quello lo ho capito
<cristian_c> dorohero, un attimo
<dorohero> scusa era un avanzamento parziale ora ricordo
<cristian_c> dorohero, puoi avviare una live?
<dorohero> sono su una live
<dorohero> per fortuna che la avevo
<dorohero> esperienza insegna asd
<cristian_c> dorohero, posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> dorohero, non riesci ad entrare nel bios?
<dorohero> si che riesco
<dorohero> ok
<cristian_c> dorohero, facendo una ricerca sul web, dicono che il problema è dovuto a una restrizione del bios
<cristian_c> che non consente di avviare sistemi diversi da windows
<cristian_c> quindi, come prima cosa, controlla il bios
<dorohero> gparted avviato ricordatemi come si fa a postare la scermata
<cristian_c> !image | dorohero
<ubot-it> dorohero: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dorohero> come si fa la chiocciola
<dorohero> che qua non fuziona
<cristian_c> altgr+chiocciola
<cristian_c> dorohero, se la tastiera non è in italiano, non funziona con il layout inglese
<cristian_c> US
<cristian_c> @
<dorohero> infatti non funziona
<cristian_c> dorohero, che cosa devi fare?
<cristian_c> con la chiocciola
<dorohero> https://imgur.com/65IoZEc
<dorohero> dovevo registrarmi a imgur
<cristian_c> dorohero, non ti devi registrare a imgur
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> dorohero, non richiede registrazione
<cristian_c> solo imageshack la richiede
<dorohero> cmq ho fatto
<dorohero> vedi
<cristian_c> dorohero, cos'è quella fat32?
<cristian_c> dorohero, 1) di che pc si tratta?
<cristian_c> 2) c'era un altro os presistente?
<dorohero> probabilmente un errore quando ho usato gparted
<dorohero> e un pc hp
<cristian_c> dorohero, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> che tipo di errore?
<dorohero> no era un hard disk vergine
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pc assemblato?
<dorohero> si
<cristian_c> senzaos
<cristian_c> dorohero, il disco vergine era già partizionato?
<dorohero> si [ bruciato hard disk e ho comperato uno nuovo e ho installato solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dorohero, è un pc con bios uefi?
<dorohero> si
<cristian_c> dorohero, allora controlla il bios
<dorohero> cosa devo controllare_
<cristian_c> in modo da poterti permettere di avviare altri sistemi operativi
<cristian_c> dorohero, dipende dal tuo bios
<cristian_c> generalmente ci sono differenze da pc a pc
<cristian_c> quindi consulta il tuo manuale utente
<dorohero> lol di solito quando metto le mani nel bios distruggo tutto
<cristian_c> dorohero, appunto, meglio consultare il manuale
<cristian_c> che ti dirà come fare
<cristian_c> oppure
<dorohero> non ho il manuale
<cristian_c> consulta un tecnico
<cristian_c> dorohero, il manuale esiste sicuramente
<cristian_c> dorohero, vai sul sito del produttore e lo scarichi
<dorohero> ok
<dorohero> ma la voce da controllare la sapete_
<cristian_c> dorohero, sostanzialmente devi assicurarti che il bios sia impostato in modo tale da poter avviare altri sistemi operativi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> dorohero, dipende dal tuo bios
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> generalmente ci sono differenze da pc a pc
<cristian_c> i bios non sono tutti uguali
<cristian_c> variano in base alla scheda madre e dipendono dal produttore della stessa
<dorohero> ok guardero grazie
<cristian_c> dorohero, facci sapere
<dorohero> mal che vada ho la live e vi ricontatto
<cristian_c> e torna a trovarci
<N3mo> dorohero:  cerca la voce "secure boot" e mettila su disable
<N3mo> che poi la dicitura "secure" è sbagliata, dovrebbero usare "$ boot" :D
<befluel> ciao
<Christin> ciao ragazzi
<Christin> c'è un op disponibile?
<Jubel> Salve gente sono a fare le partizioni per installare ubuntu già in live ma non mi fa montare le partizioni ho diviso windows e fatto la partizione destinata a ubuntu ext4 ma non fa montare
<Jubel> C'è nessuno?
<Jubel> Siccome sono in live we qualcuno ha un'idea mi scriva subito xD
<Jubel> Se*
<Jubel> Non riesco a montare le partizioni
<Jubel> ragazzi mi sono disconnesso un casino di volte cmq non riesco sempre a montare le partizioni mi aiutate?
<masto> salve ho un problema qualcuno mi sa dire come eseguire questi comandi: sistema>amministrazione>utenti e gruppi
<masto> Gestisci gruppi>
<masto> ce qualcuno
<Mauro-mauro> Sera, una domanda scema.. ho installato ubuntu 15.04 ora avrei la necessita di installare anche win 7/8 non fa' differenza, se partiziono il disco con gparted posso installare  win a fianco di ubuntu?
<Mauro-mauro> Sera, una domanda scema.. ho installato ubuntu 15.04 ora avrei la necessita di installare anche win 7/8 non fa' differenza, se partiziono il disco con gparted posso installare  win a fianco di ubuntu?
<bip> Mauro-mauro: ti serve un sistema windows indipendente?
<Mauro-mauro> si
<Mauro-mauro> perche quello "emulato" perdono ma non ricordo il nome, mi dava problemi con la scheda grafica, e non so' se potrei giocarci a  gta5.. quindi direi  di si.. mi serve un win che sia proprio win
<Mauro-mauro> cosa che poi non era prevista... raramente gioco con il pc, anzi quasi mai, pero' mi e' stato regalato sto gta5 e almeno volevo vederlo  :D
<Innerina1> Salve, mi sapete dire quali sono i pacchetti che gestiscono nm-applet?
<cristian_c> Mauro-mauro, puoi partizionare il disco
<Mauro-mauro> e una volta installato win poi avro' la schermata di selezione del sistema?
<cristian_c> Mauro-mauro, potrai selezionarlo dal grub
<Mauro-mauro> ok, grazie ragazzi, di vero cuore :D saluti a tutti !
<befluel> ciao
<befluel> ciao
<cristian_c> !ciao | befluel
<ubot-it> befluel: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ciao a tutti, qualcuno puo consigliarmi qualche programma per criptare file e cartelle con password per ubuntu 14.04??
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, anche fosse
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, non è che poi ti scordi la password?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ahahhahaha no tranquillo ;)
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, hai veramente necessità di cifrare certi dati?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho sbagliato chat? devo andare sull'altra?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, acnhe
<cristian_c> *anche
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si ho dei file che non voglio che qualcuno veda ;)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> lascio alla tua immaginazione pensare cosa possano essere
<alexxxxxxxxxx> passo di là allora
<cristian_c> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> come si chiama l'altro canale?
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alexxxxxxxxxx> thanks
<naxil> salve
<naxil> ho un problema con il lettore usb sdcard
<naxil> mi sta facendo impazzire
<cristian_c> !dettagli | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<naxil> cristian_c, ho un lettore SD quando lo metto su dmesg succede questo http://pastebin.com/hyU0sDGy
<naxil> ho ubuntu 14.04 su un pentium 5
<naxil> *4
<naxil> cristian_c, potrebbe essere che carica il modulo sbagliato?
<cristian_c> naxil, ci sono dati all'interno?
<naxil> si si
<naxil> certe volte va senza problemi
<naxil> altre volte fa sta cosa
<naxil> altre volte mi tocca segare la partizione
<naxil> e rifare da capo
<naxil> comunque funziona un po' meglio quando tolgo la spunta LEGACY al bios (USB)
<naxil> solo che poi non riesco ad usare la tastiera
<naxil> oddio solo in grub non va poi va la tastiera usb
<naxil> comunque e' sta scheda madre che fa un po' a cazzotti con usb
<cristian_c> naxil, con tutte le schede sd?
<naxil> si con tutte fa cosi
<cristian_c> naxil, che porte ha la scheda madre?
<naxil> 6 porte usb
<naxil> tutte 2.0
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mah, su un pentium 4...
<naxil> pensa che se collega la internetkey si blocca tutto il pc
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano
<naxil> secondo me e' il module ehci-pci che non va molto bene
<cristian_c> naxil, non è che hai qualche problema elettrico con la scheda madre e le porte?
<naxil> lo sai cosa ho pensato? che avendo una gpu che chiede il molex... e l'alimentatore da 300w...
<naxil> che non arrivi bene corrente
<naxil> come' pero' che se levo LEGACY support al bios (nella sezione usb) va un po' meglio?
<naxil> quasi quasi provo a mette na gpu senza alimentazione
<cristian_c> naxil, quindi il pc va solo con la gpu dedicata?
<naxil> per gpu intendo una scheda video
<naxil> e' una scheda AGP
<naxil> che pero' vuole un molex per alimentarla (come un hd
<cristian_c> naxil, hai provato con altri lettori di sdcard?
<naxil> si ne ho 3 e fanno tutti cosi
<cristian_c> naxil, non puoi alimentarla esternamente?
<naxil> la scheda video?
<cristian_c> sì
<naxil> dovrei cortocircuitare un'aliemntatore esterno
<cristian_c> naxil, due domande
<naxil> si dimmi
<cristian_c> naxil, 1) hai provato altri os su quel pc?
<naxil> no
<cristian_c> 2) hai provato il lettore su altro pc?
<naxil> si e funziona
<cristian_c> naxil, 1) provalo
<naxil> mmm non ho altri os
<naxil> forse e' ubuntu che non gestisce un granche' sta scheda madre?
<naxil> vabbe' provo a metet na gpu senza alimentazione
<cristian_c> naxil, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1373915.html
<naxil> si ma io non ho un eee
<naxil> ora provo l'altra scheda e ti ridico
<naxil> a dopo
<Andrea86> Ciao
<Andrea86> Ho acquistato un server però siccome non riesco accedere via NX, vorrei capire da putty che versione è istallata di ubuntu
<Andrea86> cioè se è la versione server oppure desktop
<Andrea86> che comando devo dare?
<bip> Andrea86: prova a dare cat /etc/issue e vedi le informazioni che ti restituisce
<bip> Andrea86: oppure: lsb_release -a
<Andrea86> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<Andrea86> No LSB modules are available.
<Andrea86> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Andrea86> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Andrea86> Release:        14.04
<Andrea86> Codename:       trusty
<Andrea1986> scusate .. sono entrato tramite xchat
<Andrea1986> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<Andrea1986> No LSB modules are available.
<Andrea1986> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Andrea1986> Description:Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Andrea1986> Release:14.04
<Andrea1986>  Codename: trusty
<cristian_c> !paste | Andrea1986
<ubot-it> Andrea1986: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Andrea1986> grazie bot
<Andrea1986> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Andrea1986> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11136469/
<cristian_c> Andrea1986, hai installato tu l'os?
<Andrea1986> l'ho solo aggiornato
<Andrea1986> il resto oneprovider
<cristian_c> Andrea1986, digita:
<cristian_c> Andrea1986, dpkg -l | egrep 'buntu|desktop'
<Andrea1986> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11136527/
<cristian_c> Andrea1986, mi sembra sia la server
<cristian_c> non vedo nessun ambiente desktop installato
<cristian_c> Andrea1986, comunque, ho notato un problemino
<cristian_c> hai alcuni pacchetti segnati come 'rc'
<Andrea1986> chiederò una nuova istallazione .. azz
<Andrea1986> comunque grazie
<cristian_c> Andrea1986, se ti colleghi via ssh, non credo ti serva un ambiente desktop sul server
<cristian_c> naturalmente se ti basta lavorare su file
<cristian_c> e cartelle
<Andrea1986> No, devo poter avviare app
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> applicazioni ad interfaccia grafica?
<Andrea1986> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Andrea1986, allora non ti serve ssh
<cristian_c> Andrea1986, vnc o rdp
<cristian_c> oppure xforwarding tramite ssh
<Andrea1986> tramite NX Client for Windows non riesco ad entrare
<Andrea1986> ho provato anche NoMachine
<cristian_c> Andrea1986, vnc o rdp
<bip> Andrea1986: sul server devi installare tipo il pacchetto xrdp
<bip> Andrea1986: e poi usare un client ( se non sbaglio anche quello rdp di Windows va bene) per loggare sulla macchina
<bip> Andrea1986: nel caso utilizzi *Ubuntu come distro attualmente in uso, puoi usare Remmina, KRDC e/o similari
<caveat-> Andrea1986: nessuna applicazione deve aver bisogno di X su un server
<Andrea1986> scusate, ma se non c'è l'interfaccia grafica è ovvio che non posso accedere da remoto tramite NX
<Andrea1986> il server l'ho preso da oneprovider.com per condividere file
<bip> Andrea1986: di norma un server non necessita di un'interfaccia grafica.
<caveat-> Andrea1986: immagino che tu possa accedervia via ssh
<bip> Andrea1986: puoi usare il server da linea di comando
<caveat-> e poi via scp/sftp trasferire file da o verso di esso
<Andrea1986> si
<Andrea1986> pero io volevo la versione desktop prorio per poter accedere da remoto ed avere pieno accesso
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-15
<akis24> giorno
<Lenders> Ciao ragazzi volevo chiedervi una cosa, dopo aver installato ubuntu la spia luminosa del wifi mi appare arancione ovvero come spento anche se è attivo invece che bianco...non è un problemone però vorrei tutto in ordine sapete come fare?
<gigi_lutto> Lenders, ma il wifi funziona correttamente ?
<akis24> lelamal: se è solo un problema di lucina fregatene
<akis24> Lenders: ..
<Lenders> si funziona però mi da un po fastidio cioè appena installato
<Lenders> magari se sapete come toglierla è meglio
<cristian_c> Lenders, digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<cristian_c> e posta la risposta su pastebin
<gigi_lutto> Lenders, di solito sono menate dei tasti funzione,.... anche nei dell succede... il tastino che accende il wifi funziona e viene gestito correttamente il led no
<cristian_c> !paste | Lenders
<ubot-it> Lenders: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lenders> ok ora faccio
<Lenders> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11144976/
<Lenders> questo mi risponde
<cristian_c> Lenders, beh, hai una sola interfaccia
<cristian_c> manca l'acpi
<cristian_c> Lenders, su quale pc?
<cristian_c> è lo stessa regressione che ho notato io
<cristian_c> simile
<Lenders> su hp
<cristian_c> ok, anche sul mio
<Lenders> cos'è acpi?
<cristian_c> compaq visto come hp
<Lenders> quindi come faccio?
<cristian_c> Lenders, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<cristian_c> Lenders, non puoi farci molto, è un bug che ho già segnalato
<cristian_c> attivo dal kernel 3.13
<cristian_c> Lenders, un dev di canonical mi ha detto che mi farà sapere presto
<Lenders> mannaggia
<cristian_c> però ci vuole pazienza
<Lenders> vabbè e come faccio a sapere in futuro?
<cristian_c> Lenders, va beh, basta che non tocchi il tasto wifi
<cristian_c> Lenders, mmmmm
<akis24> Lenders: se viene corretto con qualche aggiornamento sistemano ..
<Lenders> va bene grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<cristian_c> Lenders, magari torna qui fra qualche tempo, in caso di novità
<Lenders> avrei un altra domanda io uso molto la tastiera giapponese purtroppo su ubuntu non riesco a capire come funziona o meglio mi appaiono 5 o 6 tastiere di giapponese e funzionano malissimo
<cristian_c> o in #ubuntu-it-chat che però non è il canale di supporto
<Lenders> ora non so se sapete il perchè
<cristian_c> Lenders, ma come avrai capito, non è una priorità
<cristian_c> Lenders, hai utilizzato ibus?
<Lenders> no cos'è?
<cristian_c> Lenders, è lo strumento che ti permette di utilizzare i metodi di inserimento alternativi
<cristian_c> per ideogrammi ecc...
<Lenders> ora vedo che lo ho già installato
<cristian_c> Lenders, stai utilizzando unity?
<Lenders> sono su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Lenders, sì, con il launcher delle applicazioni sulla sinistra, giusto?
<cristian_c> e lo sfondo color violaceo
<Lenders> si
<Lenders> cmq ho visto che ho installato già ibus ma non me lo fa lanciare
<Lenders> cioè non lo trova nella dash
<cristian_c> Lenders, digita: imput method
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> Lenders, 15.04?
<cristian_c> Lenders, ok, ho visto un po', ci sono alcune cose da fare
<Lenders> si 15.04
<cristian_c> 1) apri il supporto lingue dalla dash
<cristian_c> 2) se appare un messaggio che non è installato completamente, scegli installa
<Lenders> si sto installando
<Lenders> fatto poi?
<cristian_c> 3) poi scegli Installa / Rimuovi lingue da Lingua
<cristian_c> 4) nella finestra delle lingue installate, scorri fino a giapponese
<Lenders> poi?
<cristian_c> segna la casella Installata
<cristian_c> e Applica modifiche
<Lenders> fatto
<cristian_c> 5) una volta installati i pacchetti della lingua giapponese, torna alla schermata Supporto lingue
<cristian_c> e seleziona ibus in metodo di input della tastiera
<Lenders> ora sta facendo cmq ibus era già selezionato
<cristian_c> Lenders, per applicare le modifiche, fai il log out /chiudi sessione
<Lenders> devo chiudere tutto?
<cristian_c> 6) dopo aver rieseguito il login , fai clic sull'icona della lingua nel pannello superiore di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Lenders, semplice logout, non necessita di riavvio
<cristian_c> quando fai clic sull'icona della lingua nel pannello, seleziona dal menù Impostazioni di digitazione testo
<cristian_c> 7) sulla schermata di digitazione testo, fai clic su +
<cristian_c> in basso a sinistra
<Lenders> se faccio log out perdo quello che sto facendo adesso su pc?
<cristian_c> Lenders, sì
<Lenders> e allora devo fare fra un pò tu intanto dimmi
<cristian_c> 8) nella finestra Scegli una sorgente di input, scendi fino a Giapponese (Anthy), oppure una delle altre voci riguardanti il giapponese
<cristian_c> dipende da quello che devi fare
<cristian_c> e fai clic su Aggiungi
<cristian_c> 9) se fai clic nuovamente sull'icona del pannello, troverai il metodo di input anthy nell'elenco
<cristian_c> selezionala, infine prova la digitazione in un campo testo, esempio gedit
<cristian_c> nota che l'icona sul pannello cambierà mostrando Anthy invece che it o en
<cristian_c> Lenders, 10) hai fatto.
<Lenders> perfect
<Lenders> non appena posso fare il logout provo grazie!
<cristian_c> è un po' pià lungo rispetto alla scelta di una lingua con caratteri latini, però non impossibile
<cristian_c> ci sono passaggi in più :P
<cristian_c> *più
<Lenders> e si infatti mi sono trovato malissimo sotto questo punto di vista pensavo ubuntu fosse più immediato
<ang> scusate mi dite come mai non riesco a verificare la versione di grub su ubutu 14.04 lts. ecco loutput http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11145494/
<ang> cosa significa?
<uby> scusate mi dite come mai non riesco a verificare la versione di grub su ubutu 14.04 lts. ecco loutput http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11145494/
<uby> cosa significa?
<bip> uby: dai questo comando: grub-install --version
<bip> uby: per maggiori dettaglio: man grub-install (Nel dettaglio: -v --verbose)
<uby> ecco fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11145584/
<uby> ho una versione beta?
<bip> uby: credo che il pacchetto sia ancora in versione beta :) Non sei il solo :)
<cristian_c> Lenders, beh, dai, sono passaggi comunque semplici
<cristian_c> uby, qual è il problema con grub?
<uby> ok grazie, credevo di aver avuto dei problemi durante l'aggiornamento eseguito in automatico stamane
<uby> perche si era bloccata la schermata di configurazione di grub
<cristian_c> uby, aggiornamento di cosa?
<uby> di ubuntu
<cristian_c> uby, da a?
<uby> tramite app agiornamenti
<cristian_c> uby, ok, quindi hai fatto i periodici aggiornamenti di sistema?
<quad> per aggiornare il mio sistema dove devo andare?
<stirry> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il mio pc.  dopo aver installato ubuntu 14 affianco a xp all'avvio non parte il dual boot e non posso scegliere  os da avviare, parte sempre ubuntu. ho già provato con boot-repair ma nn ho risolto nulla. con gparted ho visto che la partizione di xp, che viene per prima,  non è monata: potrei risolvere montandola?
<Carlin0> che fretta aò
<Carlin0> stirry, guarda che ubuntu lo vede xp è solo il menù di grub che non appare
<Carlin0> stirry, sudo apt install pastebinit
<stirry> Carlin0, esatto
<Carlin0> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Carlin0> pasta il link che ti da il secondo comando
<stirry> ok
<stirry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11148958/
<Carlin0> stirry, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<stirry> Carlin0, mi sa che ho sbagliato prova questo prima http://paste.ubuntu.com/11148942/
<Carlin0> si apre il file .... devi modificare questa riga
<Carlin0> si tranqui ho visto
<stirry> allora vado con sudo gedit/etc/defoult/grub?
<Carlin0> si metti lo spazio tra gedit e /
<Carlin0> questa riga → #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Carlin0> gli levi il cancelletto all'inizio , salvi e chiudi
<Carlin0> ma va che testa se ne va a metà
<Carlin0> stirry, perchè sparisci così?
<Carlin0> stirry,  cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<stirry> ho grossi problemi di linea adsl, ho continue disconnessioni e riconnessioni
<stirry> sto maledendo Telecom
<Carlin0> dai vediamo di finire allora
<stirry> avevo aperto il file
<Carlin0> hai tolto il cancelletto ?
<stirry> mi dicevi di modificare una riga, sono rimasto li
<Carlin0> questa riga → #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Carlin0> gli levi il cancelletto all'inizio , salvi e chiudi
<stirry> fatto
<Carlin0> vediamo dai di nuovo ...
<Carlin0> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<stirry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11149133/
<Carlin0> ok ora dai sudo update-grub
<stirry> eseguendo
<Carlin0> e poi prova a riavviare e dovresti vedere il menù di grub
<stirry> pasto il risultato?
<Carlin0> no riavvia e guarda se vedi il menù
<stirry> ok ci sentiamo tra un po' :)
<stirry> Carlin0, GRAZIEEEEEEEE ce l'abbiamo fatta
<Carlin0> mi fa piacere stirry  :o)
<stirry> mi hai salvato dalle ire di mia moglie che deve vedere filmati su internet che richiedono silverlight
<Carlin0> lol
<stirry> sempre grato!!
<Carlin0> devo scappare se hai bisogno torna
<stirry> ho provato a entrare in chat con mozilla da xp ma non me l'apriva, è normale?
<Carlin0> non chiedermi di xp non lo uso da anni
<stirry> ok
<Carlin0> ciao alla prox
<stirry> ciao
<chiarabl> dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu all' ultima versione, il bluetooth non mi riceve più file come posso fare?
<dorohero> ciao a tutti
<dorohero> ho un problema con il grub
<dorohero> e le partizione di avvio di ubuntu
<dorohero> ciao a tutti
<dorohero> ho bisogno di aiuto per sistemare la partizione di grub
<jester-> dorohero: coiè?
<dorohero> scusami eccomi
<jester-> dorohero: problema con grub?
<ciaoproprio> :)
<dorohero> a causa di un aggiornamento ho avuto problemi con il bios adesso non mi viene piu letto il disco
<dorohero> ma ho verificato funziona
<jester-> dorohero: nessun aggiornamento puo cambiare il bios, hai piu dischi nel pc?
<dorohero> sono finalmente riuscito a capire che [ il grub il problema
<dorohero> no sono un disco e solamente ubuntu dentro
<jester-> dorohero: tabella mbr o uefi
<dorohero> uefi
<dorohero> mi sembra
<jester-> !uefi | dorohero segui lla guida in particolare recpero del boot loader
<ubot-it> dorohero segui lla guida in particolare recpero del boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jester-> ubot-it: sistema installato?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> dorohero:  sistema installato?
<dorohero> si
<dorohero> in una partizione grande
<jester-> dorohero: he quale versione di ubuntu
<dorohero> ma [ la partizione di boot che non riesco a mettere a posto
<dorohero> 14.04
<dorohero> non so come configurarla
<jester-> dorohero: va poco daccordo con grub uefi la 14.04, hanno sistemato (quasi) dalla 14.10, comunque segui la guida
<dorohero> provo mal che vada vi risento
<dorohero> ma si puo reinstallare tutti senza perdere i dati_
<dorohero> reinstallare tutto
<jester-> !ripristino | dorohero
<ubot-it> dorohero: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<dorohero> con il ripristino installazione mi sistemera anche il boot allora_
<jester-> dorohero: segui la guida per recupero boot loader la 14.04 ha problemi con uefi e grub, ripristinando o renstallando facile avere leo stesso problema. ma puoi usare il dvd della 14.10
<Riccardone> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<Riccardone> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<dorohero> jester
<dorohero> ma se mi faccio il dvd live della 14.10 perdo i dati
<dorohero> ho la partizione dove c'e ubuntu non montata non c'e la chiave di fianco come faccio senza perdere i dati?
<cristian_c> dorohero, esattamente cosa devi fare?
<jester-> dorohero: che cazzo stai facendo
<yasser> salve a tutti
<yasser> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qulcuno | yasser
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qulcuno'
<jester-> !qualcuno | yasser
<ubot-it> yasser: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<yasser> allora ho l ultima versione LTS di steam,
<jester-> youneverknow: cioè usi la 14.04 e steam?
<jester-> ya cioè usi la 14.04 e steam?
<davegarath> ha quittato
<jester-> davegarath: usare boot repair è troppo semplice. la guida ti spiega passo come fare
<befluel> ciao
<befluel> buona sera
<blulnd> Ciao. Ho bisogno di una mano per un problema alla configurazione della scheda audio.
<jester-> blulnd: krabador & cristian_c sono gli epserti audio ma pare si stiano cibando
<blulnd> ok, grazie. Aspetterò.
<cristian_c> blulnd,
<cristian_c> blulnd, quando hai un problema , descrivilo
<cristian_c> in modo che chi legge possa farsi un'idea ed eventualmente aiutarti
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-16
<delprino> salve
<delprino> Ho un mac book pro del 2008 ho creato una partizione e ora volevo installare ubuntu ma non riesco
<delprino> quando provo ad aprire ubuntu il mac mi dice nessun sistema di file attivabile
<lorenzo> Ho un mac book pro del 2008 ho creato una partizione e ora volevo installare ubuntu ma non riesco  quando provo ad aprire ubuntu il mac mi dice nessun sistema di file attivabile
<Guest81038> buongiorno a tutti
<otty183> Buon giorno a tutti
<otty183> qlc conosce  EasyPeasy, distribuzione Linux basata su Ubuntu?
<akis24> giorno
<Mr_Pan> ciao akis24
<Mr_Pan>  diventando ripetitivo :)
<nikinname> !search webdav
<ubot-it> None found
<nikinname> !search dav
<ubot-it> Found: packs
<nikinname> tell nikinname mp3
<nikinname> ubot-it: packs
<ubot-it> in Ubuntu tutto il sistema di installazione e aggiornamento è centralizzato: se vuoi davvero essere comodo non usare altri tools al di fuori di Synaptic, Ubuntu software center, kpackagekit e Update Manager (grafici) oppure apt-get o aptitude (da riga di comando). Vedi anche !synaptic, !adept, !apt, !aptitude, !deb
<tdk200> Salve
<Lalla> ciao problemino da risolvere http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11166679/
<cristian_c> Lalla, descrivilo
<Lalla> niente ho risolto da sola..
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Lalla, eh, ma qui non si riparano pc gratis
<cristian_c> è qualcosa di un po' diverso...
<Lalla> ciao pensavo di aver risolto.
<cristian_c> Lalla, una buona occasione per ricominciare con il piede giusto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Lalla, descrivilo
<Lalla> ma mi dice scaricamento delle imformazioni del repository non riuscito...
<cristian_c> Lalla, che cosa stai cercando di fare?
<cristian_c> aiuta a farti aiutare
<Lalla> volevo verifivare evventuali aggiornamenti da fare
<cristian_c> Lalla, io nel paste leggo soltanto di ppa
<cristian_c> ma se non spieghi cosa vuoi fare...
<Lalla> si ma quel messaggio e sparito..
<cristian_c> Lalla, allora qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> comunque, per gli aggiornamenti di sistema ci sono vari metodi
<cristian_c> da terminale con: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> oppure da interfaccia grafica tramite gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> !aggiornamenti
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aggiornamenti'
<cristian_c> !aggiornamento
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<cristian_c> mmm
<Lalla> è troppo tempo che non mi chiede gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Lalla, ok, allora parti fornendo informazioni essenziali
<Lalla> ok adesso provo dal terminale
<cristian_c> tipo: quale ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<Lalla> 12 04 lts
<cristian_c> è ancora supportato, diciamo
<cristian_c> prova da terminale
<cristian_c> !lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> uhm, la scaletta è ancora sballata
<Lalla> la mia versione quindi è ormai obsoleta per questo non riesco piu ad usare la mia stampante canon ip27000
<cristian_c> Lalla, non è obsoleta
<cristian_c> vecchiotta sì, ma ancora supportata
<cristian_c> son tre anni che è uscita
<cristian_c> Lalla, mmm, mi pare ci sia una guida wiki per quella stampante
<Lalla> le ho provate ma i suggerimenti non mi hanno risolto il problema..
<cristian_c> Lalla, spiega cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> in modo da poterti aiutare
<cristian_c> Lalla, http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/printers/inkjet/pixma_ip_series/pixma_ip2700.aspx?type=download
<Lalla> non ricordo bene i dettagli anche perchè è ormai piu di un mese che non la considero..
<cristian_c> Lalla, sarebbe il caso tu ricordassi
<cristian_c> ho notato ppa nel tuo paste
<cristian_c> Lalla, ma anche senza scaricare niente, non riuscivi ad aggiungere la stampante dall'apposita finestra stampanti?
<Lalla> si la vedo ma non lavora si muove manon stampa ho provato anche a cambiare le cartuccie..
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> Lalla, ho come l'impressione che qui il software non c'entri
<cristian_c> Lalla, hai provato a stampare ancne su altri os/pc?
<Lalla> difatti appena saro a casa provero con altri pc..
<Lalla> grazie per la tua disposizione.
<cristian_c> Lalla, sì, dovresti controllare alcune cose
<cristian_c> non è detto che sia un problema di ubuntu
<krabador> Lalla, eh, ma ha la dissenteria.
<cristian_c> -,-
<Lalla> hihiihihih
<france> salve ho questo problema : sto installando ubuntu 15.04 su un asus x205ta in dual ma durante l'installazione quando arriva a   installare grub il processo si interrompe dicendo che non è stato installato il grub e il SO non può essere avviato dopodichè crasha.. premetto che sulla macchina già installai la 14.10 ma per vari motivi ho formattato e or
<france> a per avere un kernel pulito volevo provare a mettere subito la 15.04 qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> france, quale procedura hai seguito?
<france> ho fatto una live con rufus2.01 e messo il bootfia32 nella live per farla partire. dopodichè avendo in precedenza creato una partizione vuota da win8 ho semplicemente fatto installa creato la partizione di swap e quella del filesystem con punto di mount / , ext 4 ovviamente
<france> sono collegato wired durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> france, come hai creato bootia32?
<cristian_c> bootia32 e grubia32 sono molto simili
<france> precisamente il messaggio di errore è : <<grub-efi-amd64-signed>> in /target/ non è riuscita senza il boot loeader GRUB il sistema installato non si avvierà
<france> l'ho scaricato da una delle molteplici guide a riguardo
<cristian_c> france, eh, beh, dovresti esplicitare i passi seguiti
<cristian_c> 'molteplici guide a riguardo'
<cristian_c> considera che gli altri non conoscono la tua situazione
<Carlin0> france, sarebbe utile seguire solo il wiki ufficiale
<france> la guida che sto seguendo è su ubuntuforums ovviamente riguardo al bootia32 si rimanda a " scaricarlo " o " procurarselo " altrove
<cristian_c> france, io sapevo che si doveva compilare su un pc a parte
<cristian_c> per quel tipo di pc
<cristian_c> france, puoi linkare la guida?
<france> certo
<france> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254322&page=7
<france> è il post #63
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> france, quindi il boot avviene correttamente e puoi far partire l'installer?
<krabador> france, "Download the linux 4.0 RC3"  ?
<france> il boot della live parte bene partiziono e faccio partire l'installazione dopo di chè si interrompe durante l'installazione di grub2
<cristian_c> france, non ho capito se sei fermo al punto 5
<cristian_c> france, in pratica, il grub segue la stessa logica di bootia32
<france> si sono al punto 5 che viene interrotto dall' errore dell installazione di grub2
<cristian_c>  6. Before rebooting, if you are using the 64-bit release, chroot into your Ubuntu install and run "apt-get remove grub-efi-amd64" and "apt-get install grub-efi-ia32"
<france> ok quindi provo a fare il passo 6 lo stesso ? sopratutto come posso fare sudo da dentro l'installazione ? visto che se apro il terminal mi parte dalla live
<cristian_c> france, comunque, non capisco perché hai usato rufus
<cristian_c> france, non ho capito la tua ultima domanda
<france> unetbootin non mi hai mai funzionato neanche con il fix di bootia32
<Carlin0> france, puoi usare sudo anche in modalità live
<france> come nel passo 6 dice di chroot into your ubuntu install come si fa ?
<krabador> france, ctrl alt t , apre nulla ?
<france> certo il terminal ma è posizionato sula live
<krabador> france, chroot
<cristian_c> france, ma rileggendo, cosa accade subito dopo il messaggio di errore?
<cristian_c> non è che hai provato  a riavviare subito=?
<france> mi fa premere ok e poi appare semplicemente una finestra che mi chiede se reportare alla community o no l'errore
<cristian_c> france, sì, ma la domanda è diversa
<france> no non ho provato a riavviare subito
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> france, quindi continui ad essere in live?
<france> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> france, allora, procedi come suggerito da krabador
<cristian_c> entra in chroot, fai quel che devi fare per sistemare grub
<france> mi dice missin operand
<cristian_c> solo una volta sistemato, puoi riavviare
<Carlin0> a cosa ?
<cristian_c> france, posta qualcosa, anche una foto va bene
<france> se dal terminale do chroot mi risponde chroot:missing operand
<cristian_c> france, non siamo davanti al tuo pc, quindi un immagine sarebbe gradita
<cristian_c> *un'immagine
<cristian_c> !image | france
<ubot-it> france: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> prova con sudo france
<cristian_c> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<france> http://i.imgur.com/G8YiFSr.jpg
<cristian_c> !chroot | france
<ubot-it> france: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<cristian_c> france, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> così vedi tutta la lista delle partizioni
<france> ok si si cel'ho fatta sono entrato secondo la wiki del chroot
<france> ora do i comandi della guida giusto ?
<cristian_c> france, dipende
<cristian_c> dipende dalla partizione su cui è installato il sistema
<cristian_c> france, se posti il risultato di fdisk -l
<cristian_c> magari ti si può dire meglio
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ah, ok, tu intendi che sei già in chroot
<france> ho già individuato la partizione giusta su cui è installato un attimo
<france> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c>  6. Before rebooting, if you are using the 64-bit release, chroot into your Ubuntu install and run "apt-get remove grub-efi-amd64" and "apt-get install grub-efi-ia32"
<cristian_c> france, in chroot stai utilizzando l'utente root?
<cristian_c> com'è il prompt?
<france> si
<france> root@ubuntu:/#
<cristian_c> ottimo
<france> solo che a quanto pare ha problemi a caricare i file da downloadare
<cristian_c> france, apt-get remove grub-efi-amd64
<cristian_c> senza sudo
<france> si fatto
<cristian_c> apt-get install grub-efi-ia32
<cristian_c> se è lento forse dipende dalla connessione via cavo (immagino tramite adattatore usb da 10 Mb/s
<france> si però mi da questo errore ti faccio vedere
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<france> ti carico un immagine non posso copiaincollare se è su un altro pc :D
<france> http://i.imgur.com/weHZ1R3.jpg
<Carlin0> e perchè non ti connetti con quello da live
<france> non ci avevo pensato >.<
<cristian_c> eh, già
<cristian_c> ihihih
<cristian_c> vero
<cristian_c> france, allora
<cristian_c> france, se hai eth0 come interfaccia ( e lo vedi da ifconfig -a), utilizza: sudo dhclient eth0
<cristian_c> da terminale
<cristian_c> Carlin0, eheheh, mi ero scordato
<france> ma devo uscire dal chroot?
<cristian_c> france, no no no
<cristian_c> è dentro chroot che devi creare la connessione
<cristian_c> o meglio collegarti
<france> dal chroot mi da un altro errore un attimo che entro in chat
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<france> http://i.imgur.com/CbpMwVq.jpg
<cristian_c> france, ma non ti serve sudo
<france> sopra cè anche senza il sudo XD
<Carlin0> france, ma se dai → ping -c 3 google.com
<Carlin0> risponde si o no ?
<cristian_c> france, ma scusa, hai bindato tutto entrando in chroot?
<cristian_c> non hai postato l'output prima
<france> si i bind li ho fatti tutti e 3
<france> quelli della wiki
<cristian_c> anche /proc?
<france> no cmq non pinga
<france> si
<Carlin0> france, sei connesso via cavo ?
<france> si wired
<cristian_c> france, ahhh, aspé
<cristian_c> ho capito
<cristian_c> giorni fa mi aveva segnalato proprio questo problema
<Carlin0> france, dhclient eth0
<cristian_c> che in chroot non c'era l'accesso alla rete
<cristian_c> e andava pacioccato resolv.conf
<Carlin0> ahhh
<cristian_c> sulla 15.04
<cristian_c> Carlin0, lo disse jester
<cristian_c> una cosa del genere, quando provò la 15.04
<france> beh è già qualcosa sapere il problema >.<? si sà come affrontarlo ?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/370371/sudo-dhclient-eth0-sudo-unable-to-resolve-host-ubuntu-maybe-dns-issue
<cristian_c> The solution is the following :
<cristian_c> sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf
<france> ok da chroot o da terminale normale?
<cristian_c> aspetta che chiedo a jester
<france> ok =)
<cristian_c> france, tu prova da chroot
<france> ok
<france> unable to resolve host ubuntu
<france> e poi mi apre un form nel terminale
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> aspé
<cristian_c> france, allora
<france> si dimmi
<cristian_c> france2, nano /etc/resolv.conf
<france2> sempre da chroot?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> france2, aperto?
<france2> si
<cristian_c> cosa c'è dentro?
<france2> nulla
<france2> è vuoto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> france2, inseriscici: nameserver 127.0.1.1
<cristian_c> ops, scusa
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato
<france2> dimmi
<cristian_c> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<cristian_c> france2, inserisci questa riga.
<cristian_c> france2, in pratica dice di usare dns google
<france2> dopo l'ultimo 8 cè un altro punto o lo hai omesso perkè nn ci va ?
<cristian_c> france2, non ci va
<cristian_c> senza punto finale
<france2> ok
<france2> come si salva uscendo da nano?
<france> ok fatto
<cristian_c> france, ctrl+O
<cristian_c> e poi Ctrl+x per uscire
<france> si poi ctrl x
<dorohero> ciaa a tutti
<dorohero> ciao
<cristian_c> france, sicuro hai salvato?
<france> si
<france> ora ?
<cristian_c> france, per controllare, riapri con nano
<cristian_c> e vedi se c'è la riga
<france> si cè
<cristian_c> ok
<france2> ok ora mi ha scaricato delle cose
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<france2> ma mi ha dato anche un sacco di errori
<france2> provo a riavviare
<cristian_c> france2, aspetta
<cristian_c> posta gli errori
<dorohero> ho un problema con la partizione di boot qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare?
<france2> ok
<jester-> dorohero: hai usato boot repair?
<dorohero> mi da un errore
<jester-> dorohero: non c'è alto modo per sistemare, sempre che non hai fatto paciocchi maldestri
<france2> root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install grub-efi-ia32
<france2> Reading package lists... Done
<france2> Building dependency tree
<france2> Reading state information... Done
<france2> The following extra packages will be installed:
<dorohero> fino a ieri era bloccato il disco
<france> ok scusa ho sbagliato a incollare >.<
<dorohero> ora con supergrub2 ho creato un cd ISO che mi ha riattivato lhard disk
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> dorohero: con uefi non c'è una manovra che si possa fare da terminale, quindi usa boot repair
<jester-> dorohero: la live non attiva un bel niente, fa partire un ubuntu presente sul primo disco
<cristian_c> france, usa pastebin
<dorohero> boot repair mi chede di sistemare la partizione di boot ma non capisco come fare posso postarti l'immagine dell'errore?
<jester-> dorohero: hai solo ubuntu nel pc?
<dorohero> si
<jester-> dorohero: ti salvi dati e formatti la prima partizione in fat
<france2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11168955/ cristian_c
<dorohero> mi mandi il link imgur?
<jester-> dorohero: formatti anche la partizione ubuntu e fai una nuova installazione
<cristian_c> Found Ubuntu 15.04 (15.04) on /dev/mmcblk0p6
<cristian_c> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<cristian_c> done
<jester-> dorohero: secondo me hai pacioccato a mano la partizione fat di avvio
<france2> provo a riavviare allora?
<cristian_c> france2, boh, nonostante gli errori, dice che ha fatto
<cristian_c> france2, prova a riavviare
<france2> ok
<dorohero> infatti tutto funziona solo quella e da sistemare
<cristian_c> e vediamo che esce
<cristian_c> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-16-generic
<cristian_c> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.19.0-16-generic
<jester-> dorohero: e 47, lo si fa da boot repair seguendo la guida passo passo
<dorohero> in questo momento la partizione iniziale non e' montata
<jester-> va bè
<cristian_c> france, ah, ma prima forse dovevi smontare chroot
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> *uscire da
<france> azz ...
<france> ma infatti nn mi parte grub
<cristian_c> nella guida chroot era scritto
<cristian_c> E: Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?) - posix_openpt (2: No such file or directory)
<cristian_c> sembra un chroot riuscito male
<cristian_c> come se non avessi fatto bene i bind
<france> io credo cmq che l'interruzione dell'installazione cristian_c comprometta non solo l'installazione del grub ma anche il resto magari da neofita mi sbaglio
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/572881/reinstallation-of-grub-fails
<cristian_c> france, forse sì
<dorohero> http://imgur.com/4Qk133o
<france> mannaggia mannaggia uff ok vediamo grazie cristian_c vediamo cosa combino riparto da capo
<cristian_c> france, sto pensando
<cristian_c> siccome quel pc non ha un hard disk, né un ssd
<cristian_c> ma una memoria emmc
<cristian_c> france, pare che sia partizionato in tante partizioncine
<cristian_c> france, un po' come sui dispositivi android
<cristian_c> non so se hai presente
<cristian_c> france, quindi molto dipende anche da come hai partizionato
<france> sisi ha un ssd
<cristian_c> ma se non posti gparted o fdisk
<cristian_c> france, emmc
<france> sto provando a lanciare ubuntu senza il grub vediamo se l'installazione è integra
<cristian_c> sono 32 GB di storage
<cristian_c> france, in che senso?
<cristian_c> Storage 32GB eMMC
<cristian_c> eh no, sul sito asus indica emmc, non ssd
<france> che dalla live premo c e provo a farlo partire da li
<cristian_c> http://www.asus.com/it/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/ASUS_EeeBook_X205TA/specifications/
<france> ahh..
<cristian_c> france, ok
<france> ci sto provando solo che devo prendere gli indirizzi giusti
<cristian_c> una cosa è avviare la live, un'altra il sistema installato
<cristian_c> quindi senza usb collegata
<france> niente non è integra mi tocca perforza installare la 14.10 ...
<france> solo che poi fare un installazione kernel pulita mi risulta difficoltoso
<cristian_c> france, ripeto, dipende da come hai partizionato il tutto
<cristian_c> io su github vedo che c'è una partizione /boot separata, addirittura
<cristian_c> ma su questo non hai fornito alcun dato, né postato immagini
<france> cè una mini partizione presente a priori in formato efi. dove risiede il wbm
<cristian_c> se non vediamo...
<cristian_c> non possiamo indovinare
<france> faccio un bel gparted e ti mando la foto
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> almeno si chiarisce la situazione della emmc
<france> http://i.imgur.com/Hd7vUZK.jpg cristian_c
<cristian_c> france, la terza partizione è strana
<cristian_c> che cos'è?
<france> si a prima vista puo sembrare strana :D è dove cè win8
<france> non so perkè cè scritto media ubuntu OS ma è la partizione di win8
<cristian_c> ok
<france> comunque già dalla dimensione occupata dalla installazione su ext4 si capisce che secondo me non è andata molto a buon fine
<cristian_c> la partizione 6 è montata
<cristian_c> perché?
<france> solo 4 giga ?
<france> cmq si è montata
<cristian_c> anche la partizione win 8 è montata
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> france, ho la netta impressione
<cristian_c> che ci siano problemi di fastboot
<cristian_c> france, che problemi vedi nella partizione 6?
<france> ergo ?
<cristian_c> il fatto che siano montate mentre sei in live, mi fa pensare
<cristian_c> perché sono montate?
<france> non ne ho idea oO
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> france, la prima cosa che dovresti fare
<france> fast boot è stato disattivato da win
<cristian_c> ahhh
<cristian_c> france, sicuro?
<france> sisi
<france> è la prima cosa che ho fatto
<cristian_c> france, hai provato a ricontrollare?
<cristian_c> in live le partizioni di sistema non dovrebbero essere montate di default
<france> ricontrollo ma sono sicuro
<cristian_c> france, come si chiama l'account che hai creato durante la fase d'installazione di ubuntu?
<france> francesco
<france> l'avvio rapido è disattivato come supponevo
<cristian_c> france, digita: whoami
<cristian_c> in live
<cristian_c> insomma, da dove hai postato gparted
<france> ok
<cristian_c> france, comunque, non vedo stranezze sulla partizione 6
<cristian_c> ubuntu occupa metà della partizione che gli hai dedicato
<france> ok
<cristian_c> 5 su 10 circa
<cristian_c> GB
<france> ora provo quel whoami e poi per far pulito formatto e ripartiziono
<france> mi scrivo le partizioni per riuscire a farlo partire senza grub sennò con l'autocompilazione mi perdo
<cristian_c> ok
<france> un altra cosa quando mi chiede dove installare il grub facendo " altro " gli do la partizione .efi giusto ?
<cristian_c> france, se vuoi provare senza grub, utilizza la partizione 6
<cristian_c> france, sì
<france> ok
<cristian_c> in genere sui sistemi efi con gpt, sì fa così
<france> allora rifaccio tutto per bene
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> france, tu dove avevi provato a installare grub?
<france> me lo sogno la notte sto uefi credimi
<cristian_c> france, eh, efi non è solo su quel pc
<france> sinceramente non ricordo per quello sono insicuro di questa istallazione
<cristian_c> tutti i pc con win 8 ce l'hanno
<cristian_c> france, allora leggi la guida wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> e anche quella uefi
<france> il comando whoami mi resitituisce ubuntu
<cristian_c> france, ricordati di uscire da chroot quando fai l'operazione di fix del grub
<france> si
<lorenzon1> ciao
<cristian_c> smontando tutti i bind, come descritto nella guida
<france> ok !
<lorenzon1> ho creato una partizione nel mio mac
<lorenzon1> per installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<lorenzon1> ho scaricato e masterizzato ubuntu su dvd ma ho un problema con la partizione accendo il computer
<lorenzon1> non so come avviare l installazione qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, hai letto i link?
<cristian_c> !mac | lorenzon1
<ubot-it> lorenzon1: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<lorenzon1> si
<cristian_c> allora lì trovi la risposta alle tue domande
<lorenzon1> ok ho visto che il mio e un macbook 5.1 quindi che devo installare Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) sai dove posso scaricarlo?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> è uscito
<gianni> ho visto che il mio e un macbook 5.1 quindi che devo installare Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) sai dove posso scaricarlo?
<cristian_c> gianni, sei lorenzo o gianni?
<gianni> sono lorenzo
<cristian_c> Guest41829, la 9.04 è deceduta da qualche anno
<cristian_c> Guest41829, ti conviene leggere le guide wiki linkate
<Guest41829> quindi non posso installarlo?
<cristian_c> prima di prendere iniziative
<cristian_c> Guest41829, ci sono rilasci più recenti della 9.04
<cristian_c> Guest41829, è processore intel?
<Guest41829> si
<cristian_c> Guest41829, allora questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<Guest41829> ok guardo grazie
<Acer> Salve
<Acer> Ho bisogno di aiuto urgente
<cristian_c> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Acer> Allora ho inserito Xubuntu 15.04 su penna usb tramite lili linux usb creator,quando avvio l installazione mi porta sul desktop e mi esce un errore dicendo l installazione non è riuscita.
<jester-> Acer: controlla md5sum della iso se giusto rifai la penna con client non scemo
<jester-> se non giusto riscarichi la iso
<jester-> !sum
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sum'
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Acer> Gia controllato i md5sum.
<Acer> E la 5 iso che probo.
<Acer> Provo*
<krabador> Acer, sarebbe utile tu riportassi l'errore che hai.
<Acer> Certo
<Acer> Un secondo
<jester-> Acer: hai winzoz?
<Acer> Avevo precedentemente xp,che ha smesso di partire dicendomi che mancava un file dll.
<cristian_c> Acer, di quale pc si tratta?
<jester-> Acer: la usb dove l'ahi fatto
<cristian_c> Acer, sarebbe meglio tu postassi anche l'errore, come ti è stato suggerito
<Acer> Cristian L'errore è:Installazione non riuscita Il programma di installazione ha incontrato un errore.Verrà avviata na sessione desktop per poter verificare le cause del problema o per eseguire nuovamente l'installazione.
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Acer, hai un pc funzionante al momento?
<cristian_c> a parte l'acer
<Acer> No un cellulare,(Da dove sto scrivendo)
<france> cristian_c ciao scusa ti ricordi quale file dovevo modificare con nano per l'accesso internet dal chroot?
<france> non me lo da piu nella history della chat
<cristian_c> france, nano /etc/resolv.conf
<france> grazie mille cristian_c
<cristian_c> !logs | france
<ubot-it> france: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<france> uhh ecco bravo
<cristian_c> Acer, quindi non hai possibilità di utilizzare un programma per masterizzare iso
<cristian_c> o creare usb installer?
<Acer> No :-[
<Acer> Però mi porta ad una versione di prova di ubunru
<Acer> ubunru*
<Acer> UBUNTU*
<Acer> Scusate mi si è chiuso ik cell
<Acer> ho accesso alla mia roba potrei fare una iso buona.chi mela passa
<krabador> Acer, http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
<cristian_c> Acer, non è propriamente una versione di prova, è la modalità live
<Acer> Ho provato gia quella
<Acer> Una buona?
<lorenzon1> ciao devo digitare un comando in una finestra del terminale sul mio mac ma non so dove trovarla
<lorenzon1> la finestra
<jester-> lorenzon1: sta in applicazioni
<jester-> terminale
<jester-> lorenzon1: in utility
<lorenzon1> ok grazie
<jester-> basta cercare
<lorenzon1> grazie
<krabador> lorenzon1, non te lo dicono , nelle risorse apple ?
<carminebuntu> come far riconoscere la scheda video nvidia geforce sli con ubuntu 15.04 ?
<krabador> carminebuntu, ne hai 2 ?
<carminebuntu> 1
<jester-> carminebuntu: sli sono due schede installate
<carminebuntu> ma da quando il so si è aggiornato non la riconosce
<jester-> carminebuntu: ha sli o no
<krabador> carminebuntu, allora non hai lo sli, ma una sola scheda nvidia
<carminebuntu> si ma io ne ho solo una installata
<krabador> carminebuntu, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> da terminale
<jester-> carminebuntu: se ne hai una non hai sli
<krabador> controlla l'ultima tab a destra
<jester-> carminebuntu: vai in driver aggiuntivi e abilita il driver testato
<carminebuntu> nel senso la scheda madre ne permette due o una
<krabador> carminebuntu, lo sli non si segnala solo perchè la scheda madre ne è predisposta
<krabador> ma solo se si hanno realmente 2 o piu' schede per voler sfruttare questa tecnologia nel sistema
<carminebuntu> in driver aggintivi mi dice che non c è niente
<krabador> carminebuntu, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> carminebuntu, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> carminebuntu, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo, al posto del secondo
<carminebuntu> fino a quando avevo la versione 14 di ubuntu non avevo problemi, adess la riconosce con altro nome e il problema è la deformazione e risoluzione   dello schermo
<krabador> carminebuntu, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link risultante
<carminebuntu> carmidiv@carmidiv-System-name:~$ sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<carminebuntu> [1]+  Fermato                 sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<carminebuntu> carmidiv@carmidiv-System-name:~$ Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<carminebuntu> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<carminebuntu> ^C
<carminebuntu> carmidiv@carmidiv-System-name:~$ sudo apt-get install pasteinit
<carminebuntu> [sudo] password for carmidiv:
<carminebuntu> come dicevo prima il problema è che non mi riconosce la scheda grafica nvidia geforce ma come Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.6, 128 bits) e questo non mi fà riconoscere correttamente lo schermo del pc per cui appare tutto deformato in larghezza
<krabador> carminebuntu, ti sono stati dati dei comandi che non hai dato correttamente
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<jester-> carminebuntu: senza incollare qui quello che fai nel terminale
<carminebuntu> si ok ma poi come procedo?
<krabador> carminebuntu, hai mandato entrambi i comandi
<krabador> carminebuntu, ci sei ?
<carminebuntu> si mi appare un link web da cui rileco che la mia scheda è una 7800 gt
<carminebuntu> si ci sono
<krabador> carminebuntu, quel link
<krabador> prima
<krabador> ti avevo chiesto
<krabador> di incollarlo qui
<krabador> non ce la fai?
<krabador> solo il link, non tutto il contenuto
<carminebuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11171718/
<krabador> carminebuntu, sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<krabador> riavvia
<carminebuntu> grazie mille con il vostro aiuto ho risolto perfattamente il problema
<Ao751h> Salve avrei un problema,quando avvio il setup di XUbuntu mi porta al desktop di Xubuntu nonostante io non l'abbia installato,dicendomi che l'installazione non è riuscita.Aiuto!
<Luubunti> Ragazzi non mi fa installare Xubuntu,avvio il setup e nimi nanda ad un desktop di Xubuntu nonostante io non l'abbia installato.E dice che l'installazione non è riuscita.
<Luubunti> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-17
<fab9> ciao a tutti, dopo che ho fatto il apt-get upgrade di ubuntu 14.04 l'unico gioco a cui gioco (su steam) non mi funziona più.. cosa consigliate di fare ? e' un gioco che usava optirun
<fab9> se faccio optirun glxgears, la grafica delle rotelline appare
<fab9> ma dopo aver chiuso la finestra di glxgears nella console appaiono messaggi che non mi tornano molto
<Carlin0> fab9, hai aggiunto ppa esterni ?
<fab9> l
<fab9> no, sto usando i repo puliti di ubuntu
<fab9> dalla 14.04 bumblebee funzionava già bene di default
<fab9> questo è quanto mi appare su "optirun glxgears"
<fab9> http://pastebin.com/HY0kr9VZ
<fab9> comunque le rotelline partono e mi vengono visualizzate.. questo messaggio mi appare in console dopo che ho CHIUSo la finestra con le rotelline
<fab9> volevo cominciare a assicurarmi / capire se optirun sta funzionando o meno
<cristian_c> fab9, appaiono soltanto dopo aver chiuso la finestra?
<fab9> esatto solo dopo che chiudo la finestra con la rotellina
<cristian_c> uhm
<lorenzon1> buongiorno sto cercando di installare ubuntu sul mac
<cristian_c> fab9, in che senso non funziona più?
<Carlin0> !mac | lorenzon1
<ubot-it> lorenzon1: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<fab9> cristian_c:il gioco a cui giocavo (che lanciavo dal client steam, tramite optirun) prima di fare apt-get upgrade funzionava, dopo non funziona piu.
<lorenzon1> ho creato le partizioni e ora sto leggendo la guida online in italiano per l installazione. ho aperto la finestra del terminale nella quale ho digitato il comando ma poi mi chiede la password io la inserisco e dice che e sbagliata ma non é possibile perché ho solo quella
<cristian_c> fab9, non hai detto nulla di nuovo, non hai spiegato
<cristian_c> ripeto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> fab9, in che senso non funziona più?
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, 1) quale comando? 2) quale guida?
<cristian_c> informazioni essenziali
<lorenzon1> sudo gdisk /dev/diskX
<Carlin0> fab9, ma metti un po su paste → cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fab9> cristian_c: con steam e' steam che lancia il gioco io riscontravo che il gioco semplicemente non partiva dopo che schiacciavo "play"
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> già meglio
<fab9> cristian_c:ho provato a ricostruire il comando per lanciarlo manualmente da terminale
<lorenzon1> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<cristian_c> fab9, play dall'interfaccia di steam?
<fab9> cristian_c: si il play da interfaccia steam, avevo configurato il gioco dentro steam per lanciarlo tramite optirun
<fab9> cristian_c:cmq poi sono andato in terminale e ho cercato di ricostruire il comando da riga di comando, e lanciarlo da solo da terminale
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, la password di osx?
<fab9> cristian_c: e ho visto un messaggio di errore riguardo libreria non trovata, e ho cercato di risolvere instllando "libtcmalloc-minimal4"
<cristian_c> !steam
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'steam'
<cristian_c> fab9, e il messaggio è scomparso?
<cristian_c> fab9, comunque, fai come ti ha detto Carlin0
<fab9> cristian_c:si ma me ne appariva uno generico che nn dava indizi... poi ho fatto pure la cazzata di disinstallare il gioco e ora sto aspettando di rescaricarlo... (sono 8gb .. :-(
<cristian_c> fab9, utilizzi nvidia prime?
<lorenzon1> la password ora la presa
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, ottimo
<cristian_c> sarà stato un errore di digitazione
<fab9> cristian_c: c'e' in steam un'opzione per dire come deve eseguire un gioco. Per eseguire il gioco (e aveva sempre funzionato..) usavo questo comando: optirun -b primus %command%
<lorenzon1> poi devo dare un nome al file di backup. prima mettere la B e poi la Q
<fab9> cristian_c:dove immagino steam sostituisca %command% all'eseguibile del singolo gioco
<cristian_c> fab9, utilizzi nvidia prime?
<fab9> cristian_c: non so cosa sia.
<cristian_c> fab9, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fab9> cristian_c:ai tempi avevo installato il pacchetto bumblebee
<cristian_c> fab9, ai tempi?
<fab9> si, quando avevo installato ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> fab9, sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<fab9> cristian_c:qui ecco il mio sources list http://pastebin.com/9BvaeLi6
<Carlin0> meno male che non avevi ppa
<fab9> e dove e' ppa?
<Carlin0> hai sia una riga aggiunta nel sources.list che parecchi ppa
<fab9> questo è sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<fab9> [sudo] password for spud:
<fab9> nvidia-304
<fab9> nvidia-331-updates
<fab9> nvidia-331
<fab9> nvidia-304-updates
<lorenzon1> dice che l operazione é andata a buon fine ma nella home non trovo niente
<lorenzon1> primo pezzo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<lorenzon1> quando devo digitare il comando nella finestra
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, che nome gli hai dato?
<fab9> credoc he mi sono scollegato
<fab9> scusate forse ho perso vostri messaggi
<lorenzon1> sudo gdisk /dev/diskX
<cristian_c> fab9, più che altro hai floodato
<f843d0> fab9: 11:14:02 -!- fab9 [54df3ca7@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.84.223.60.167] has left #ubuntu-it [requested by ubot-it ( don't flood : usa il pastebin per  incollare lunghi output)
<Carlin0> fab9, sei stato cacciato per flood
<cristian_c> fab9, utilizza pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fab9> qui il pastebin http://pastebin.com/qZtTCUp0
<lorenzon1> mettendo 0 alla fine al posto della x
<Carlin0> fab9,  hai sia una riga aggiunta nel sources.list che parecchi ppa
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<fab9> Carlin0:per ppa intendevo questo https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bumblebee-ppa nel senso che una volta bumblebee non era nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> fab9, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> !ppa | fab9
<ubot-it> fab9: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Carlin0> fab9, sono ppa anche tutti questi → dropbox.list  google-chrome.list  google-chrome.list.save  google-talkplugin.list  spotify.list  spotify.list.save  steam.list  steam.list.save
<fab9> cristian_c:output di quanto hai chiesto http://pastebin.com/pHF1QwfN
<cristian_c> rc  nvidia-304                                            304.117-0ubuntu1                                    i386         NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.117
<cristian_c> eh, beh
<cristian_c> e anche altri
<cristian_c> fab9, hai dei pacchetti mezzi installati
<cristian_c> e mezzi no
<cristian_c> tra l'altro hai i 304 e i 319 installati in contemporanea
<cristian_c> fab9, da dove li hai installati tutti questi driver?
<cristian_c> e intendo tutti
<fab9> cristian_c: non saprei .. ho installato ubuntu 14.04 un anno fa , poi ho subito installato bumblebee, steam e il gioco a cui gioco (dota2) e poi nn ho piu toccato niente.. a parte questo ultimo apt-get upgrade che mi ha inceppato tutto :-)
<fab9> cristian_c:cmq ho la sensazione che anche steam vada a installare qualche driver grafico suo
<cristian_c> fab9, ma io vedo driver proprietari
<cristian_c> fab9, ah, sì?
<lorenzon1> Carlin0, posso chiederti una mano?
<cristian_c> fab9, comunque, i 319 non ci sono in driver aggiuntivi a quanto pare
<Carlin0> lorenzon1, non sono pratico di mac , non ne ho mai visto uno in vita mia
<cristian_c> fab9, il casino sembra originato dai conflitti tra i vari driver installati
<lorenzon1> ok
<cristian_c> e pacchetti non completamente installati
<Carlin0> lorenzon1, esponi il problema in canale e chi sa e ha voglia ...
<lorenzon1> come si fa ad esporlo in canale?
<lorenzon1> su chanserv?
<cristian_c> scrivi in canale :D
<fab9> cristian_c:ma quelli che vedo mi sembrano tutti pacchetti dai repo di ubuntu, no?
<cristian_c> fab9, beh
<fab9> intendo quelli usciti dal comando  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> fab9, apt-cache policy nvidia-319
<lorenzon1> Carlino perdonami ma non so come scrivere in canale.. se scrivo su ChanServ mi dice invalid command
<fab9> cristian_c:output qui http://pastebin.com/53EhEQFq
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, scrivi nel canale in cui stai già scrivendo ora
<lorenzon1> ok
<cristian_c> fab9, mmmm, escono i 331 come risultato
<cristian_c> fab9, in ogni caso, disinstalla completamente i 304
<lorenzon1> Buongiorno, ho creato una partizione sul mio Macbook per installare Ubuntu poi mi sono bloccato in un passaggio qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> fab9, e anche bumblebee-nvidia
<cristian_c> fab9, infine installa nvidia-prime
<cristian_c> fab9, riferimenti, qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | lorenzon1
<ubot-it> lorenzon1: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fab9> fab9:la cosa strana è che se faccio " sudo apt-get remove nvidia-" mi propone i 319, i 331 ma non i 304
<cristian_c> ti auto pinghi, ora? :D
<fab9> passando da una finestra all'altra mi viene confusione hehe
<lorenzon1> Qualcuno sa usare Mac? Può aiutarmi a creare una partizione dove installare Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> fab9, rimuovi direttamente i pacchetti
<fab9> ho eseguito questo per ora "sudo apt-get remove bumblebee-nvidia"
<cristian_c> collegati a 304
<cristian_c> fab9, gli asterischi sono caratteri jolly, in pratica sostituiscono qualunque carattere
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, la guida wiki non va bene?
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, non fai prima a fare la domanda?
<lorenzon1> si mi sono bloccato però
<fab9> scusa nn so il comando per togliere pacchetto senza apt-get, immagino sia qualcosa con dpkg
<fab9> dpkg -r ?
<lorenzon1> inserendo il comando   sudo gdisk /dev/diskX   nella finestra di sistema poi dovremmo trovare il file di backup nella home e non c'è
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, sì, ma non hai risposto prima
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, in ogni caso, la guida non dice di digitare soltanto quel comando
<cristian_c> dice anche altro
<cristian_c> fab9, apt-get remove --purge nomepacchetto
<f843d0> fab9: perche` non dovresti impiegare sudo apt-get --purge remove [package]?
<lorenzon1> si di mettere prima la lettera B e poi dare un nome al file e infine di uscire con la lettera Q e ho fatto tutto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lorenzon1, che nome gli hai dato?
<fab9> cristian_c:sto facendo dpkg -r devi vari pacchetti relativi alla 304, anche se in realta per i primi due mi ha detto che avevo solo i file di config
<f843d0> fab9: se il pacchetto compare nella lista dei pacchetti installati dpkg -l, allora deve poter essere oggetto del comando di rimozione
<cristian_c> fab9, ?
<lorenzon1> Ho dato il nome giorgio
<lorenzon1> ho cercato in tutto il pc ma non ce
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, ma hai premuto Q?
<fab9> cristian_c:si era perche i pacchetti nn c'erano e apt-get remove non li trovava, a meno di non mettergli purge
<fab9> quindi inizialmente stavo facendo con dpkg --purge
<lorenzon1> si
<lorenzon1> adesso rifaccio tutto
<cristian_c> fab9, i pacchetti ci sono
<cristian_c> fab9, ma aspetta, ho un comando apposito
<fab9> cmq ho fatto
<fab9> ecco il risultato, prima e dopo aver tolto i pacchetti  http://pastebin.com/PEAcwN7P
<fab9> ho greppato su  304 per trovare tutti i paccheti invidia della version 304
<fab9> e dovrei averli tolti tutti
<cristian_c> rc  nvidia-libopencl1-331                                 331.38-0ubuntu7                                     i386         NVIDIA OpenCL Driver and ICD Loader library
<cristian_c> beh
<lorenzon1> cristian_c dovevo andare a capo ogni volta
<lorenzon1> ora del ho fatta grazie mille
<lorenzon1> della disponibilità
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, hai tolto nvidia-libopencl1-331 ?
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, ora va il gioco?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> fab9, il casino sembra originato dai conflitti tra i vari driver installati
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e pacchetti non completamente installati
<cristian_c> ecco, ora mi sono confuso io
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, quindi hai trovato il file nella home?
<cristian_c> fab9, rimuovi nvidia-libopencl1-331
<fab9> cristian_c:questo è l'attuale $ dpkg -l | grep nvidia http://pastebin.com/fbeMvWSE
<cristian_c> rc  bumblebee-nvidia                                      3.2.1-5                                             i386         NVIDIA Optimus support using the proprietary NVIDIA driver
<cristian_c> fab9, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-libopencl1-331 bumblebee-nvidia
<fab9> cristian_c:eseguito il tuo ultimo comando
<cristian_c> fab9, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<fab9> cristian_c:output richiesto http://pastebin.com/k8a8igbU
<fab9> il gioco sono a 4gb di 8gb.. lo stavo riscaricando sulla mia adsl lenta..
<cristian_c> fab9, sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<fab9> glxgears continua cmq a darmi quegli strani output
<fab9> ok lo eseguo
<fab9> ok nvidia-prime installato
<cristian_c> fab9, dovresti riavviare
<cristian_c> per applicare le modifiche
<lorenzon1> cristian mi puoi
<cristian_c> !chiedi | lorenzon1
<ubot-it> lorenzon1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lorenzon1> ok
<fab9> cristian_c:ok riavvio ma poi il modo corretto di lanciare un gioco con i driver nvidia è questo? optirun -b primus %command%
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> con nvidia-prime?
<cristian_c> fab9, http://askubuntu.com/questions/412452/getting-hybrid-graphics-to-work-nvidia-prime-gt650m
<fab9> .ehm... boh :-P
<cristian_c> fab9, apri il link
<lorenzon1> per l'Installazione del bootloader rEFIt qualcuno sa di quale immagine si parla nel punto 2?http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<cristian_c> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, sul sito di refit?
<fab9> cristian_c:mi pare di capire che con nvidia-prime si usa la scheda nvidia sempre, e non sul singolo progamma, giusto?
<lorenzon1> refit? cos'è?
<cristian_c> 2013-03-29: As you may have noticed, rEFIt is no longer actively maintained. Please check out rEFInd, a fork that is maintaned and under active development.
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, allora di quale immagine parli?
<cristian_c> fab9, nel primo link si parla di switch tra intel e nvidia dal pannello delle impostazioni di nvidia
<cristian_c> fab9, hai aperto il secondo link?
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, quale paragrafo stai consultando, precisamente?
<fab9> cristian_c:il secondo no, ora leggo
<lorenzon1> non so proprio di quale immagine parla la guida wiki. devo fare doppio clic su di essa ma non dice dove trovarla
<fab9> cristian_c:quello che mi sembra che dicono i link e' che per passare da una scheda all'altra devo usare il pannello in nvidia-settings
<cristian_c> ahhhh, ora ricordo
<cristian_c> fab9, mi ricordo che invece di optirun c'era primusrun
<cristian_c> ma non ricordo più in quale guida wiki era descritto
<fab9> ma con quel pannello che hai linkato
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, rispondi alla domanda
<fab9> nn dovrebbe tutto gia' andare in grafica nvidia?
<cristian_c> fab9, quello è il pannello di nvidia-settings
<cristian_c> fab9, controlla
<cristian_c> ma hai riavviato?
<fab9> nn ancora
<fab9> riavvio..
<lorenzon1> sto consultando il paragrafo 3
<lorenzon1> installazione del bootloader rEFIt
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, al punto 1 c'è un link
<cristian_c> 'sito ufficiale'
<lorenzon1> non lo trovo
<lorenzon1> di quale sito stiamo parlando?
<cristian_c> Scaricare dal sito ufficiale la versione Mac disk image.
<cristian_c> punto 1, paragrafo 3
<cristian_c> fab9,
<fab9> ho riavviato
<cristian_c> The current version of nvidia-prime uses one graphics card for the complete desktop. You either login with nvidia or intel. With bumblebee, you can start individual programs with a specific graphics card, like it is the case on windows.
<lorenzon1> l ho fatto cristian-c
<fab9> cristian_c:si e' quello che avevo letto e che ti avevo scritto
<cristian_c> fab9, in pratica, per fare quello che vuoi fare tu, ti serve per forza bumblebee
<cristian_c> fab9, sempre con i 331 immagino
<fab9> cristian_c: a me va anche bene che sia sempre in uso nvidia
<cristian_c> fab9, ahhh, allora no
<cristian_c> fab9, allora ti basta prime com'è ora
<cristian_c> fab9, basta che scegli nvidia nel pannello, rifai il login e sei pronto
<fab9> ma quel link che mi hai dato prima aveva una schermata di nvidia-settings dove c'erano due radio button, uno per scheda nvidia e uno per scheda intel
<fab9> ma io nn mi trovo quei 2 radio button
<cristian_c> fab9, sì, appunto, quello che sto dicendo adesso
<cristian_c> fab9, cerca bene
<cristian_c> apri il pannello
<cristian_c> fab9, se puoi aprilo con sudo
<cristian_c> che ti permette di salvare le modifiche
<cristian_c> lorenzon1,
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, cos'hai fatto?
<lorenzon1> sono fermo a questo paragrafo
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, bene, allora leggi quello che c'è scritto
<fab9> cristian_c:questo è schermata, effettivamente nn ho aperto cn sudo http://picpaste.com/nvidia-settings-1qSZjWAL.png
<fab9> anche con sudo nn mi appare quel radio button in piu
<cristian_c> sudo ti serve soltanto per salvare
<lorenzon1> Montare l'immagine facendo doppio clic su di essa
<cristian_c> ma non credo cambi le opzioni sull'interfaccia
<cristian_c> fab9, ah, ok
<cristian_c> fab9, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<lorenzon1> ma non so di che immagine stia parlando :(
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, quello è il punto 2
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, vai al punto 1
<lorenzon1> l ho scaricato il programma
<cristian_c> lorenzon1, ottimo
<cristian_c> l'immagine, intendi
<lorenzon1> si
<cristian_c> ok, punto 2
<lorenzon1> si
<cristian_c> fai doppio clic sul file scaricato
<fab9> cristian_c:output : http://pastebin.com/hB3YBgQD
<cristian_c> e poi vai avanti con gli altri punti
<lorenzon1> aaa ok
<cristian_c> fab9, un attimo
<fab9> cmq in pratica rispetto alal schermata del link che mi hai mostrato a me nel mio tool di configurazione il menu a sinistra ha solo 2 voci, quello ne ha 3.
<cristian_c> fab9, sudo nvidia-settings
<cristian_c> fab9, e pasta il contenuto del terminale
<fab9> cristian_c: risultato qui http://pastebin.com/D6FHct8i
<cristian_c> ** Message: PRIME: No offloading required. Abort
<cristian_c> ** Message: PRIME: is it supported? no
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> puoi pure disinstallare prime :D
<fab9> torno a bumblebee? :D
<cristian_c> fab9, anzi , qui dice una cosa diversa:
<cristian_c> fab9, http://askubuntu.com/questions/457446/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-prime-is-it-supported-no
<cristian_c> fab9, se guardi la risposta che gli danno
<maxturbo93> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> dicono che bumblebee non funziona dalla 14.04, l'ho letto da altre parti
<cristian_c> fab9, però dicono come risolvere con prime quel problema che hai postato
<cristian_c> l'errore sul paste
<cristian_c> fab9, leggi tutta la risposta con attenzione
<fab9> si ho visto
<fab9> dice pure di rimettere i nouveau
<fab9> far un po di purge
<cristian_c> fab9, esegui la procedura che hanno segnalato
<fab9> mettere i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> fab9, sì, ma poi ti fa reinstallare
<cristian_c> i proprietari
<fab9> ok
<cristian_c> il tizio dice che funziona
<fab9> faccio i passi della risposta piu votata
<cristian_c> io non ho una scheda con optimus, quindi..
<cristian_c> fab9, sì
<cristian_c> quella marcata come risolutiva
<fab9> (anche se io ho proprio la GT 540M che il tipo dice che gli ha dato instabilita... vediamo)
<cristian_c> fab9, quando hai fatto , controlla anche di non avere casini con i pacchetti, tramite dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> come controllo ulteriore
<fab9> ok
<maxturbo93> Sto configurando la mia rete di casa, volevo dare ip statico ai miei dispositivi e lasciare il dhcp abilitato sul modem DSL per gli ospiti. Tutto ok (o quasi), ho solo bisogno di una conferma. Sul modem ho lasciato il DHCP abilitato e in più ho impostato gli ip statici associati ai rispettivi MAC address (desktop, tablet, notebook, smartphone). Su ubuntu ho impostato IP, netmask, getaway e i dns di google. Tutto bene, naviga, s
<maxturbo93> .....mi da come connesso ma non naviga, e devo disconnettere/riconnettere l'eth per navigare (lofa sopradicamente, 2-3 volte a settimana)
<fab9> riavvio
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, problemi wifi con ip statico?
<maxturbo93> Ho fatto una prova di questo tipo; ho lasciato tutto com'è sul modem DSL (DHCP abilitato e ip associati ai MAC address) e nelle impostazioni di ubuntu ho messo [ottieni ip automaticamente] e dns manuali di google. Con questa config non si blocca mai, e mi chiedo perchè. sono io che sbaglio configurazione? gli ip statici devono essere impostati solo lato modem DSL e il client ubuntu deve fare una richiesta dhcp?
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, bisogna vedere come hai impostato l'ip statico
<maxturbo93> cristian_c ubuntu è sul desktop via eth, via wifi c'è smartphone e tablet android e il notebook w8.1
<cristian_c> !nm | maxturbo93
<ubot-it> maxturbo93: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, ultimo paragrafo
<maxturbo93> cristian_c se specifico ip/gomaticamente no.etaway/netwask su ubuntu via cavo ogni tanto si impunta, se metto ottieni ip aut
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, hai letto il paragrafo?
<maxturbo93> cristian_c si, sono le solite cose che faccio da sempre
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, inoltre, stai utilizzando ipv4 o ipv6?
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, su quale ubuntu?
<maxturbo93> cristian_c tutti e 2?
<maxturbo93> 12.04
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, non ho capito la domanda
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, prima gli ip statici funzionavano sulla 12.04?
<maxturbo93> si
<cristian_c> da quando hanno smesso di funzionare?
<maxturbo93> da quando ho inserito l'ip statico del notebook w8.1
<cristian_c> mmmm
<maxturbo93> cristian_c non mi soanto lo devo scollegare ricollegareno spiegato, funziona (5 volte su 7) solo che ogni tanto lo devo scollegare/collegare
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, cioè da quando hai configurato il laptop win con ip statico?
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, ehhhh?
<maxturbo93> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> puoi riscrivere?
<maxturbo93> si scusa
<cristian_c> (non si capisce niente)
<maxturbo93> è sta cavolo di tastiera del notebook
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> maxturbo93, inoltre, stai utilizzando ipv4 o ipv6?
<maxturbo93> cristian_c non mi sono spiegato bene: funziona (5 volte su 7) solo che ogni tanto lo devo scollegare/collegare (sto parlando di ubuntu desktop via cavo), questa cosa la fa se specifico ip/netmask/getaway, se metto ip automatico (ma statico sul modem) non lo fa.
<cristian_c> statico sul modem?
<maxturbo93> cristian_c comincio ad avere sentori che sia il modem tiscali a sbarellare
<cristian_c> ma non era dhcp abilitato?
<cristian_c> sul modem
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, può essere
<maxturbo93> cristian_c sul modem tiscali si possono impostare degli ip statici associati a i mac address e lasciare il dhcp abilitato per i dispositivi ospiet.
<maxturbo93> *ospiti
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, allora può dipendere dalle impostazioni del modem
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, in ogni caso controlla se usi ipv4 o ipv6
<maxturbo93> cristian_c * sul modem tiscali si possono impostare degli ip statici associati ai mac address e lasciare il dhcp abilitato per i dispositivi ospiti. (almeno credo)
<cristian_c> questo l'hai già detto
<maxturbo93> cristian_c SI, HO FATTO CORREZIONI
<cristian_c> (e comunque, il modem ha un proprio log)
<cristian_c> Acn0w, ?
<cristian_c> Acn0w, scusa
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, ?
<maxturbo93> cristian_c dubbio: ma posso tenere il dhcp acceso e contemporaneamente avere ip fissi sul modem?
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, qual è il problema di rispondere a una semplice domanda?
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, non so, lo devi chiedere al produttore del modem
<maxturbo93> cristian_c dipende dal modem o dipende dalle regole dello stack TCP/IP ?
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, lo devi chiedere al produttore del modem se puoi riservare ip statici per alcuni client e usare dhcp per gli ospiti
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, ma se imposti gli ip fissi sul modem, e su ubuntu imposti dhcp + dns
<cristian_c> riscontri problemi
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto, l'ip cambia?
<maxturbo93> cristian_c no
<maxturbo93> no
<maxturbo93> no alla prima, no alla seconda
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, allora usa quella configurazione
<maxturbo93> cristian_c e volevo capire perchè......
<cristian_c> probabilmente le impostazioni del modem scavalcano quelle di ubuntu, ma è solo un'ipotesi
<maxturbo93> cristian_c visto che tutte le guide impostano il client ma non menzionano il modem
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, controlla quali impostazioni hai su win 8
<cristian_c> se sono le stesse che su ubuntu
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, ma infatti le guide agiscono sul client con ubuntu, mica sul modem :D
<maxturbo93> cristian_c fa lo stesso che ubuntu, se imposto ip ogni tanto si pianta la connessione, se metto automatico va come untreno
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, allora non dipende da ubuntu
<cristian_c> ergo, non capisco come mai lo chiedi qui
<maxturbo93> cristian_c ps importante:
<maxturbo93> cristian_c su w8.1 prima che la connessione si pianti il firewall rileva una nuova rete (169.254.xxx.xxx) invece della solita 192.168.xxx.xxx
<maxturbo93> cristian_c 169.254 è il fallback del dhcp?
<cristian_c> non saprei, ma non viene da 192, quindi...
<maxturbo93> 169.254 è sempre un indirizzo interno (fonte wiki)
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, qui si fa supporto a ubuntu, considera anche questo
<cristian_c> se ti serve supporto alle reti , ci sono canali specifici
<maxturbo93> cristian_c pensavo fosse un problema noto
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, la tua mi sembra una configurazione particolare, per la verità
<cristian_c> e non dipende dall'so, a quanto hai detto
<cristian_c> il problema, visto che lo riscontri anche sul laptop
<maxturbo93> cristian_c non ho? mica assemblato lo shuttle, ho semplicemente lasciato dhcp e ip fissi sul modem, che sarà mai...ci sarà qualche sistemista qui in giro sul channel che lo sa.....?
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, appunto, non è che hai fatto chissà che di male
<cristian_c> ma il problema non dipende dal sistema operativo
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, /join #networking
<maxturbo93> cristian_c però se cambio le impostazioni sull'OS i risultati cambiano
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, su qualunque os
<cristian_c> e il motivo dipende dal tipo di impostazione, non dall'os
<maxturbo93> cristian_c vero
<maxturbo93> cristian_c se qualcuno lo sapeva qui al volo, mi risparmiavo 2 ore di google translate... :D
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, beh, per le reti, l'inglese è lingua che occorre conoscere
<cristian_c> :P
<maxturbo93> cristian_c che l'inglese lo so, ma scriverlo correttamente e tutto un altro affare
<maxturbo93> cristian_c ok, vado su #networking, grazie per la pazienza :)
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, sì sì, giusto, ma se conosci un canale dedicato alle reti...
<cristian_c> in italiano, meglio ancora :P
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, magari prova su Azzurra
<maxturbo93> cristian_c boh, ci saranno 2 gatti su azzurra....
<maxturbo93> cristian_c comunque grazie, ciao buona giornata
<cristian_c> maxturbo93, beh, è un server italiano, con canali in italiano
<cristian_c> :)
<maxturbo93> cristian_c fiuuuu....me la sono cavat in mezz'ora :D
<maxturbo93> cristian_c di la dicono che è perfettamente ammissibile avere il DHCP abilitato insieme a indirizzi statici. sembra che sia il modem che ongi tanto sbarella. mi hanno consigliato di usare pcap per vedere cosa succede.
<maxturbo93> uuups, cristian_c è disconnesso, come non detto.... :D
<Times> Oggi dopo l'ennesimo bug di Windows,decidetti di instalare XUbuntu.
<Times> Passo tutto sulla usb con Linux Usb Creator avvio,e mi ritrovo dopo 2-3 Minuti nel desktop di XUbuntu nonostante io non l'abbia installato,con un messaggio=Installazione non riuscita Il programma di installazione ha incontrato un errore.Verrà avviata etc etc..AIUTATEMI
<cristian_c> Times, in live?
<Times> In che senso in live?
<cristian_c> Times, 'nonostante io non l'abbia installato'
<Times> -Ah si.
<Times> Se hai bisogno ti mando gparted
<cristian_c> Times, manda pure
<cristian_c> Times, ma per quale motivo?
<cristian_c> visto che non l'hai installato
<enrry> ciao a tutti.
<Times> http://s12.postimg.org/rwca2g1pp/IMG_20150517_002141.jpg
<cristian_c> Times, compaq?
<Times> Cosa è?
<cristian_c> una marca di pc, ora brand di hp
<enrry> ho un problema con una chiavetta usb avviabile: dopo avere eseguito l'installazione di Ubuntu volevo formattarla per usarla come chiavetta normale, però continua a vedermi il file system come se ci fosse ubuntu avviabile...come si può fare?
<enrry> bisogna eseguire altre operazioni per eliminare qualche settore particolare?
<cristian_c> enrry, personalmente, ti consiglio di tenere una versione live
<cristian_c> in caso di problemi
<Times> No.è un Acer Aspirr one Ao751h.
<cristian_c> ok
<enrry> cristian_c: l'installazione è ok, ma potrebbe avere sminchiato la chiavetta
<enrry> non riesco a rimuovere tutto
<cristian_c> Times, se è un vecchio netbook, ti consiglio di installare lubuntu
<cristian_c> comunque
<Times> Ennry moderati
<cristian_c> enrry, sì sì ,ma intendo una live ti serve comunque
<enrry> potrebbe avere reso parzialmente inutilizzabile la chiavetta
<cristian_c> enrry, bah
<Times> Xubuntu ho passato in chiavetta.
<enrry> ok, ma come si può fare a ripristinarla?
<cristian_c> enrry, controlla con gparted
<enrry> cioè, usarla come storage?
<enrry> fatto
<cristian_c> enrry, anzi, posta schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enrry> eliminato tutto, creato nuovo tabella partizioni
<Times> Cristian...
<Times> Ho passato Xubuntu....
<enrry> immagine di cosa?
<cristian_c> Times, ti trovi in modalità live
<Times> Si..
<cristian_c> enrry, di gparted
<enrry> gparted vede tutto bene, come fosse andato tutto a posto
<cristian_c> Times, ok, ma è ancora presente quel messaggio?
<cristian_c> enrry, cioè?
<Lalla> ciao  ho ancora questo problema http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11186213/
<cristian_c> Lalla, hai fatto i controlli?
<enrry> però se poi monto la chiavetta su un altro sistema continua a vedermela con nome Ubuntu 14.04 ecc
<cristian_c> Lalla, sei ancora con i ppa?
<Times> Scusate ma c'ero prima io..
<cristian_c> enrry, ahh, beh, se è solo il nome
<enrry> ok, aspetto...
<cristian_c> enrry, è capitato anche a me
<enrry> non è solo il nome
<Lalla> mmm ppa?
<cristian_c> Lalla, sì, c'è quello nel tuo paste
<enrry> vede tutti i file come fossero ancora presenti, quelli di installazione
<cristian_c> Times, non esiste una precedenza
<Times> Al mio paese è maleducazione
<cristian_c> enrry, ah, allora è diverso
<cristian_c> Times, qui non c'è una fila
<enrry> np non ho fretta, scusate
<Times> Vabbene...Cosa intendevi ler ancora è presente prima?
<cristian_c> Times, è un supporto orizzantale, nel senso che non è un'assistenza tecnica, ma un canale di volontari, in cui tutti possono dare una mano, se sono in grado
<Lalla> e si i comandi che mi hai dato non mi hanno risolto io problema
<cristian_c> Times, il messaggio di errore di cui parlavi all'inizio
<cristian_c> Lalla, ti ho dato comandi io? O.o
<Times> Un attimo chelo scrivo
<cristian_c> enrry, per quanto riguarda il nome, è capitato anche a me, se invece i file ci sono ancora...
<cristian_c> enrry, io proverei a fare una cosa
<enrry> cristian_c: secondo me vede solo l'elenco, come fossero dei puntatori
<enrry> perché si riesce a scrivere e a leggere
<Lalla> mi sembra di si ... ieri sera..
<enrry> dallo stesso pc da cui ho usato gparted funziona tutto
<cristian_c> enrry, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> Lalla, ieri sera non c'ero
<cristian_c> Lalla, invece ti dissi di provare con windows, ad esempio
<enrry> su un altro pc vede la partizione vecchia con l'elenco di file vecchi
<cristian_c> o con altri pc
<cristian_c> sopratutto con windows
<cristian_c> enrry, mmmmm
<cristian_c> interessante
<enrry> come ci fosse una partizione nascosta di boot non rimossa bene
<Lalla> scusami ... come co windows?
<cristian_c> enrry, beh, allora con gparted la vedi
<cristian_c> enrry, ti consiglio di fare una cosa
<Lalla> io sono una fedelissima di ubuntu
<enrry> non vedo niente, è lì il bello
<enrry> dimmi
<cristian_c> Lalla, ti dissi , in base alle tue informazioni, che forse il problema non è software, ma hardware
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere la stampante che non funziona bene
<cristian_c> per questo te l'ho detto
<cristian_c> enrry, apri gparted, posta una schermata , prima di tutto
<Lalla> si ma questo è un altro tipo di errore che non mi permette di fare gli aggiornamenti..
<Times> Cristian ho riavvito per vesere il messaggio e ci sta mettendo più tempo
<Times> Ci sei?
<cristian_c> Lalla, beh, perché hai aggiunto un ppa
<cristian_c> Times, hai riavviato con la live?
<cristian_c> Times, allora, quando sei sul desktop, spiega cosa accade
<Times> No non ho mai riavviato con lice
<Times> ho sempre lasciato stare
<Lalla> sara qualche casino che ho fatto per scaricare alcuni driver per la stampante..
<Times> Riavvio perché sì è bloccato su Xubuntu che gira da 1 h?
<cristian_c> Times, allora , spiega cosa stai facendo
<Times> Sono sulla schermata azzurra di Xubuntu dove carica
<cristian_c> Lalla, ora riguardo il paste
<enrry> goodbye all!
<Lalla> ok .
<Times> Ho riavviato
<Times> È uscito una cosa
<cristian_c> Lalla, ok, ho visto
<Times> Npn ho riavviato
<cristian_c> enrry, fatto?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Lalla, in pratica, quei ppa non esistono per trusty
<Times> ho riavvito
<cristian_c> Lalla, prova a rimuoverli
<Lalla> dove li trovo?
<Times> Ho avviato con live
<cristian_c> Lalla, apri Software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Times, ok, ma è ancora presente quel messaggio?
<Lalla> e poi..
<Times> Si esce ancora
<cristian_c> Lalla, poi vai in Altro software
<Lalla> ok
<cristian_c> Lalla, e cerca il ppa
<cristian_c> che ti dava errore
<cristian_c> Times, posta una schermata
<Times> Si un attimo
<cristian_c> 1image
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Times> CHRISTIAN
<Times> MI E PARTITA INSTALLAZIONE!
<Lalla> come l'ho riconosco il ppa da eliminare?
<Times> HO AVVIATO CON LIVE
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | Times
<ubot-it> Times: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<cristian_c> Lalla, è lo stesso del paste che hai postato prima
<cristian_c> se il nome coincide...
<Times> Mi è abbia almeno 5.7 gb di spazio libero spuntato verde sia collegato alla corrente elettrica spuntato verde ma sia connesso a internet non è spuntato...Come risolvozm
<cristian_c> Times, per esempio scrivendo meglio il tuo messaggio
<cristian_c> che non si capisce niente :P
<Times> Foto?
<cristian_c> Times, anche
<cristian_c> finora non hai postato nulla
<reddiz> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema, ho scaricato mo hexchat e non riesco a registrare l'account...
<cristian_c> !register | reddiz
<reddiz> il nick l'ho già fatto.. ma quando entro in altri server mi dice che mi devo autenticare
<ubot-it> reddiz: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<reddiz> grazie ragazzi, scusate ma sono nuovo ahah :)
<Times> http://s12.postimg.org/rwca2g1pp/IMG_20150517_002141.jpg
<Times> Sbagliato
<cristian_c> eh
<Times> http://s10.postimg.org/ngke8huq1/1431869368790.jpg Come risolvo quella cosa,sia connesso a internet?
<cristian_c> Times, ah, hai iniziato l'installazione
<cristian_c> Times, ma non hai provato la connessione in modalità live?
<Times> Non so come attivArlA
<cristian_c> Times, perché hai avviato l'installazione, allora?
<Times> No ho avviati con live
<Times> Mi è uscita un cd con scritto installa Xubuntu e ho avviato..
<cristian_c> Times, eh, ma prima devi testare bene l'hardware, come minimo
<cristian_c> se è supportato, ecc..
<Times> Come avvio connessione?
<cristian_c> Times, da live lo puoi fare
<cristian_c> esci dall'installazione
<Times> Sono da live
<cristian_c> io vedo la schermata d'installazione
<Times> Adesso sono in live
<Times> cosa faccio?
<Times> cosa faccio?
<Times> Ce m
<cristian_c> Times, ok
<cristian_c> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Times> Cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> Times, ora , guarda nell'area di notifica
<Times> Si
<cristian_c> se ci sono applet
<cristian_c> in particolare quella di rete
<Times> Cosa sono
<Times> Si ce
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> Times, ok, guardaci un po'
<cristian_c> che icona ha?
<cristian_c> Times, posta una schermata, al limite
<Times> Una freccia su e una giu
<Lalla> Grazie cristan_c ! Problema risolto.
<Times> come la connessione dati del cellulare
<Times> Ci ho cliccato ora?
<cristian_c> Times, ok, allora sei collegato via cavo ethernet?
<cristian_c> Lalla, ottimo
<Times> No.
<cristian_c> Times, ahhh, sei collegato via tethering usb?
<Times> Lol
<Times> Lol
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> spiegati...
<Times> No
<cristian_c> Times, quelle due frecce di solito indicano la connessione via cavo
<Times> Non sono connesso a nulla :D
<cristian_c> Times, allora cliccaci
<Times> Fatto
<Times> Allora?
<Times> ......
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> cerca di essere un minimo paziente
<reddiz> come posso mettermi su hexchat ? irc.ubuntu.com/ canale ubuntu-it ? che porta è ?
<cristian_c> Times, cosa ottieni una volta cliccato?
<cristian_c> reddiz, hai letto la guida?
<reddiz> sisi
<cristian_c> reddiz, io cnosco xchat, che è simile
<cristian_c> reddiz, apri la lista reti
<reddiz> okay ci sono
<Times> Ethernet neteork non cliccabile disconnectef neanche mobile broadban neanche not enable manco vpn connection si Enable networking si enable mobile broadband si poi connection jnfo no e edit connection si
<cristian_c> selezioni Freenode, e poi modifica e imposti quello che devi impostare, compreso l'autenticazione
<cristian_c> per quel server
<cristian_c> Times, ok, il pc ha una scheda wifi, giusto?
<Times> Yes
<cristian_c> Times, apri un terminale
<Times> Fatto
<cristian_c> Times, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Times, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Times
<ubot-it> Times: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Times> Mi esce no command ishw found did you mean lshw?
<cristian_c> Times, infatti avevo usato l, non i
<cristian_c> leggi bene :P
<Times> Ah LOL
<Times> Sono da cellulare
<cristian_c> Times, non puoi collegarti via cavo?
<cristian_c> da quel pc
<Times> Si certo
<Times> Apro tethering
<Times> Fatto
<cristian_c> Times, sei connesso da cavo?
<Times> Si
<cristian_c> Times, clicca sull'applet di rete
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Times> Fatto sono su ubuntu pastevin,cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> Times, incolla su pastebin il risultato del comando di prima
<Times> paste.ubuntu.com/11187002
<cristian_c>        product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<cristian_c> ok, la risposta è semplice
<Times> Cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Times, le broadcom hanno generalmente bisogno di caricare il firmware
<cristian_c> a mano
<Times> Ok cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> Times, semplice, installi il sistema via cavo, poi una volta installato , segui la procedura sulla pagina wiki
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Times> ok
<cristian_c> che ti spiega come fare ad attivare il wifi sulle broadcom
<cristian_c> Times, sono schede particolari
<cristian_c> il produttore ha imposto di dover installare il firmware a parte
<Times> Adesso ti immagini che non parte l installazione :D
<cristian_c> Times, parte parte
<cristian_c> ma devi essere collegato via cavo
<Times> Non parte...
<cristian_c> ?
<Times> Davvero non parte
<Times> ...
<Times> :-[
<Times> :/
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Times
<ubot-it> Times: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Times> Prima partiva adesso no
<cristian_c> leggi sopra
<Times> Lo so...
<cristian_c> Times, allora spiega cosa accaded
<cristian_c> -d
<Times> Prima l installazione partiva adesso mon parte
<cristian_c> Times, finché ripeterai la stessa cosa, avrai sempre la stessa risposta
<cristian_c> nob  hai aggiunto nulla di nuovo
<cristian_c> *non
<Times> Non devo aggiungere nulla...
<cristian_c> Times, bene, allora quando avrai voglia di farlo, torna a trovarci
<Times> Bel supporto..nnn
<Times> *.....
<Carlin0> !veggenti | Times
<ubot-it> Times: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> Times, il supporto richiede collaborazione
<cristian_c> che tu non stai fornendo
<Times> Allora prima ero in live ed ho fatto doppio click suinstalla xubuntu ed la installazione partiva ora no.
<cristian_c> quindi fai doppio clic e non appare nessuna finestra?
<Times> No
<cristian_c> oh, vedi che quando vuoi, i dettagli li fornisci?
<Carlin0> ma devi ancora installare xubuntu ?
<Times> Yes
<cristian_c> Carlin0, sì, ma ha la scheda broadcom
<cristian_c> e quindi non gli andava il wifi
<Carlin0> prima installa il SO e dopo i driver
<cristian_c> Times, ma hai scelto Prova ubuntu o Installa ubuntu , dal menù iniziale?
<cristian_c> Carlin0, è quello che gli ho detto, con il cavo collegato
<Times> Non mi è uscita quella schermata
<cristian_c> Times, mmmm
<Carlin0> so arrivato a metà , chiedo scusa
<cristian_c> Times, se è Installa ubuntu, allora ti basta premere Alt+Tab per far apparire le finestre aperte
<cristian_c> non essendoci il pannello
<cristian_c> tra cui anche la finestra di Installazione
<Times> Non si apre
<Carlin0> Times, prova a riavviare la live al massimo
<Times> ok
<cristian_c> Times, alt+tab non ha effetto?
<Times> Ho riavviato
<Times> Sta aprendo ka live
<Times> la*
<cristian_c> !installazione | Times
<ubot-it> Times: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Times> Cristian forse non hai capito
<Times> Non si apre
<cristian_c> Times, neanche dopo un riavvio?
<Times> No...
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<cristian_c> Times, esattamente, quali schermate appaiono quando fai il boot da usb?
<Times> E da un ora che gioco a mines
<cristian_c> ?
<Times> Allora quando avvio in basso esce una cosa per avviare in live premere spazio etc se non tocco nulla mi porta lo stesso s liv
<Carlin0> Times, ma tu riavii il pc o avvii l'installazione da win ?
<Times> Riavvio pc
<Carlin0> e se invece tocchi e invece di scegliere prova etc etc scegli installa ?
<cristian_c> Times, ed è lì il punto
<cristian_c> <Times> Allora quando avvio in basso esce una cosa per avviare in live premere spazio etc se non tocco nulla mi porta lo stesso s liv
<cristian_c> Times, devi premere un tasto a quel punto
<cristian_c> Times, se avessi letto la guida all'installazione, lo sapresti
<Times> P ho premuto
<cristian_c> 'se non tocco nulla, mi porta lo stesso'
<Times> Se no come avvio la liv
<Times> livE
<cristian_c> Times, il punto è un altro
<Carlin0> Times, forse non hai capito
<cristian_c> devi entrare nella schermata
<cristian_c> e invece di scegliere 'Prova ubuntu' , scegli 'Installa ubuntu'
<cristian_c> così aggiri il problema della live
<Carlin0> per installare non è necessaria la live
<Carlin0> eh appunto
<Carlin0> che poi mi viene il dubbio che la iso sia a escort
<Times> Carlino quel punto a me non esce prova p installa
<Carlin0> Times, scegli installa
<Times> Come vi mando un video?
<Carlin0> !image | Times
<ubot-it> Times: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> usa imgur
<Times> Video
<Times> No foto
<Carlin0> allora Times mi sa che il mio dubbio è lecito
<Carlin0> Times, hai controllato il md5 della iso ?
<Times> Si
<f843d0> Times: i video non sono cosi` facili da gestire... in termini di dimensioni...
<Times> Ed è giusta
<Carlin0> video puoi usare il tubo
<Carlin0> non conosco altro
<Times> Ho premuto lo spazio ed mi esce Modalita persistente modalita live installa controllo integrita test memoria
<Times> Cosa faccio
<Carlin0> scegli installa
<Times> Fatto
<Times> Ora?
<Times> Mi porta al desktop
<Times> Con errore Installazione non riuscita
<Carlin0> che errore ?
<Times> Installazione non riuscita,il programma d installazione ha incontrato un problema,verrà avviata etc etc
<Carlin0> aspe stai fermo li e fai na foto o salva una schermata
<Times> Eh ormai ho fatto ok
<Carlin0> quindi ne sappiamo quanto prima
<Carlin0> ...
<Times> Eh...
<Carlin0> Times, nel msg di errore parlava per caso di PAE ?
<Times> No
<cristian_c> eccomi
<cristian_c> <Times> Ho premuto lo spazio ed mi esce Modalita persistente modalita live installa controllo integrita test memoria
<cristian_c> modalità installa
<cristian_c> è quella schermata di cui ti parlavo prima
<Times> Fatto gia.
<Times> Leggi su
<cristian_c> sì, ora ho letto
<Carlin0> gli da errore lo stesso ...ma non sappiamo quale
<cristian_c> Times, md5 è a posto?
<Times> Si
<cristian_c> Times, 15.04?
<Times> Ragazzi fra 10 min rientro
<Times> rientroSi
<Times> Si..
<Carlin0> non è che stai installando la 64 su un pc con procio a 32 ?
<Times> No
<Carlin0> e allora ci devi far vedere quell'errore che ti da
<cristian_c> Times, vediamo sto errore, finalmente
<Times> Eccomi
<Times> Carlino Cristian..
<Carlin0> devi farci vedere l'errore Times
<Times> No ho una buona notizia
<ale> ciao a tutti. Ho appena scaricato Chrome sul mio ubuntu 14.04 lts a 64/bit e non riesco a sentire l-audio (inoltre da qualche tempo la tastiera impazzisce e usa il formato americano, poi riavvio e si sistema). Potete aiutarmi? Grazie
<cristian_c> ale, l'audio su chrome?
<cristian_c> o sull'intero sistema
<ale> solo su chrome
<ale> con versione 42.0.2311.152 (64-bit)
<ale> su firefox va benissimo
<cristian_c> ale, su ubuntu con unity?
<ale> e a dirla tutta il video salta pure...
<cristian_c> ale, su quale pc?
<cristian_c> ale, e, quale video?
<ale> ...che domanda difficile per me.. come posso fare per rispondere?
<newubu> salve a tutti. sono nuovo di qui e di ubuntu
<cristian_c> sove?
<ale> portatile
<cristian_c> ale, rispetto a quale domanda?
<cristian_c> ale, che tipo di portatile?
<Mr_Pan> !chide | newubu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chide'
<newubu> una domanda
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | newubu
<ale> qualunque, tipo questo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV2uebhnqOw
<ubot-it> newubu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mr_Pan> !benvenuto | newubu
<ubot-it> newubu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> ale, quindi youtube
<ale> per es., ma anche altri video
<newubu> ok. Devo installare ubuntu per la prima volta. Su un portatile. MI diverto con montaggi video e ritocchi foto, quindi ubuntu studio. Ma devo usare anche fogli di calcolo e scrittura. Va bene lo stesso?
<ale> come faccio a sapere se uso unity?
<cristian_c> ale, il video l'ho provato con chrome 42
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ale, su ubuntu con unity?
<ale> non so cosa sia unity
<cristian_c> newubu, sì, va bene lo stesso
<newubu> grazie
<cristian_c> newubu, non so se ubuntu studio ha una modalità live per provarlo prima di installarlo
<cristian_c> !unity | ale
<ubot-it> ale: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<ale> ora leggo
<ale> io ho installato ubuntu 14.04 e lo uso con i parametri di default... se mi dici dove andare a vedere ti posso dire se ho unity o no
<cristian_c> ale, quello con il pannello laterale e lo sfondo color violaceo
<cristian_c> se apri il link...
<ale> ho aperto il link ambiente grafico unity (l altro da errore)
<ale> si, pannello laterale e sfondo violace
<cristian_c> ale, ah, è vero, il link è rotto
<ale> perdona come scrivo ma la tastiera scrive come fosse americana
<cristian_c> ale, la puoi impostare in italiano
<cristian_c> ale, ok, allora sei su ubuntu
<cristian_c> ale, intanto imposta la tastiera in italiano, in alto nel pannello vedi l'icona it?
<cristian_c> o us?
<ale> purtroppo e impostata in italiano!! Ma salta e scrive a cavolo
<ale> gia fatto... ma non funge.
<cristian_c> ale, non ho capito il problema della tastiera quale sia
<Sam58> ciao mi puoi aiutare?
<cristian_c> puoi spiegarti meglio?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Sam58
<ubot-it> Sam58: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Sam58> ho fatto il download di xubuntu ma non riesco a farlo partire
<ale> ecco...ora funge di nuovo!!!! Salta con gli aggiornamenti. Pur restando impostata su IT, scrive come fosse su USA. Poi vai su IT, selezioni USA e rimetti IT e magicamente funziona!!
<ale> cmq ora la tastiera è a posto
<Sam58> non ho una grossa esperienza ma una volta fatta l'immagine non parte
<ale> torniamo all'audio: non si sente su Chrome, ma su Firefox si. Solo che per lavoro mi serve Chrome
<cristian_c> ale, capito
<akis24> Sam58: e come hai creato il disco di avvio o la usb ?
<cristian_c> ale, devi riconfigurarla, credo
<Sam58> unità dvd
<ale> cosa, la tastiera?
<akis24> Sam58: su quale sistema l'hai creato con quale programma e sopratutto come hai masterizzato come dati o immagine ?
<cristian_c> ale, apri le impostazioni audio
<ale> da dove? Devi guidarmi passo a passo, perdonami
<Sam58> non lo so una volta scaricato il programma mi ha chiesto se lo volevo masterizzare
<Sam58> e lo ho masterizzato
<Sam58> ma non parte
<cristian_c> ale, sempre dal pannello superiore
<ale> si si ce l'ho fatta
<akis24> Sam58: riassumendo devi masterizzarlo come file immagine  poi impostare dal bios l'avvio come prima periferica del lettore dvd  e prima ancora verificare che il file scaricato sia corretto
<ale> e aprendo le impostazioni audio ha funzionato... ma perchè?
<akis24> !md5sum | Sam58
<ubot-it> Sam58: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ale> cosa sbaglio?
<Sam58> scusami ma se vado in in download e gli clicco sopra mi dice "masterizzazre immagine disco?
<gigirock> sudo service lirc restart non funziona + come si scrive adesso ?
<akis24> Sam58: su che sistema sei adesso ?
<Sam58> win7 ultimate
<gigirock> se e' un file .img ............. Sam58
<Sam58> è un .iso
<akis24> Sam58: che programma hai usato per masterizzare ?
<Sam58> forse dovreiscaricare un programma per masterizzare?
<Sam58> quello di sistema
<Sam58> non so come si chiama ma si propone in automatico
<ale> boh.. cmq ora ho risolto. Grazie e alla prox (scusate ma si è svegliata mia figlia e devo andare :) )
<akis24> Sam58: usane qualcun altro comunque verifica che il file scaricato sia corretto
<Sam58> come faccio a verificarlo?
<akis24> !md5sum | Sam58
<Sam58> io ho: xubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ubot-it> Sam58: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<akis24> Sam58: leggi al link postato come fare
<Sam58> ho letto ma non ho capito
<Sam58> comunque non esiste nel programma un exe per lanciarlo?
<akis24> Sam58: non  sarebbe meglio leggere qualcosa prima ??
<cristian_c> <ale> e aprendo le impostazioni audio ha funzionato... ma perchè?
<akis24> !installazione | Sam58
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<ubot-it> Sam58: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Sam58> scusate ma esiste un sito dove scaricare il programma che non sia un iso?
<akis24> Sam58: no
<Sam58> allora non ce la farò mai
<gigirock> Sam58, ma 6 in win7 ?
<akis24> Sam58: ovvio visto che non ti va' di leggere
<Sam58> si
<gigirock> trova whet per widows e scarichi....dal link
<gigirock> trova *wget per widows e scarichi....dal link
<Sam58> ho scaricato winmd5sum ma mi dice che il checcksum non èè coorretto
<akis24> Sam58: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<Sam58> adesso leggero' il tutto
<Sam58> grazie del supporto
<akis24> di nulla
<Times> Carlino e cristian...
<Times> Ho fatto partire l installazione, ma e da circa 15 min su ricerca dei file system
<Times> È normale?
<Times> Ce nessuno?
<Times> Heyla
<akis24> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Times> Con tutti.
<akis24> Times: installazione di che ? come ? dacci qualche dettaglio
<Times> Xubuntu
<akis24> Times: hai provato da live a vedere se si avvaiprima ?
<akis24> avvia*
<akis24> Times: suche pc caratteristiche ?
<akis24> Times: hai controllato il file .iso scaricato sia a posto ?
<akis24> !md5sum | Times
<ubot-it> Times: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Times> Acer aspire one ao75lh da live e partita apposto
<akis24> Times: funzionava regolarmente ?
<Times> Non hai capito nulla secondo r
<akis24> Times: e parli a geroglifici secondo me ovvio
<akis24> !installazione | Times:
<ubot-it> Times:: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Times> Sono nell installazione,sono su file system da circa 20 min...
<Times> nell
<bip> Nel filesystem?
<bip> In che senso?
<bip> Times: nel processo di partizionamento?
<Times> Sono nell installazione,sono al momento ricerca dei file system..
<Times> nellDa 20 min
<bip> Times: hai la possibilità di fare qualche foto con il cellulare, caricarli e metterli nel canale? Lo scopo è quello di capire a che punto sei ;-)
<bip> Perso :P peccato.
<Times> http://s16.postimg.org/oxn3sg67p/IMG_20150517_191814.jpg
<bip> Times: non va avanti?
<Times> no è da 20 min circa
<Times> ....
<Times> allora?
<Times> !Mah
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Mah'
<Times> Mah!
<Times> nientr quindi.Vabene viao.
<Times> *Niente Ciao
<reddiz> buonasera!
<tiziano> sera ragazzi
<tiziano> posso chiedere aiuto ?
<tiziano> ce nessuno?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | tiziano
<ubot-it> tiziano: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<forum> ciao avrei bisogno di supporto per recovery di un HDD ext
<forum> qualcuno può darmi indicazioni?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | forum
<ubot-it> forum: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mr_Pan> forum, scrivi qualcosa di più preciso ... recupero dati da hdd esterno ... che versione ubuntu utilizzi ...
<forum> scusa...in realtà ho win 7 e da qualche giorno il mio HDD ext non viene più visto (chiede di formattarlo). Ho provato con testdsk ma niente (non riesce a trovare un filesystem e nessuna partizione). Leggevo che con Ubuntu ci potrebbe essere possibilità di recuperare i file o ancora meglio riprisitinare la partizione....questa è la mia esigenza
<Mr_Pan> forum potresti provare photorec per cerca di recuperare ifile (funziona anche con win)
<Mr_Pan> di più non posso dirti
<Mr_Pan> questo canale è espressamente per il supporto a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<Mr_Pan> !photorec | forum
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'photorec'
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-16
<microtec> Ciao, c'è qualcuno ?
<microtec> Un amico mi aveva installato ubuntu su uno dei miei pc, ci lavoro da circa un anno senza mai un problema. Sabato si è aggiornato, e non vede più la rete. Ho dato un'occhiata in giro, ma non riesco a venire a capo di niente. Purtroppo non conosco minimamente la struttura del sistema, e non saprei cosa fare. Qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<squizzolo> buongiorno, ho problemi con lo schermo, appaiono delle bande bianche ogni tanto, forse scheda video troppo vecchia?
<gabriele> ciao buon giorno qualcuno mi puo dire come posso usare burraconile su ubuntu 16.04 ho provato con wine non mi funziona
<glpiana> gabriele, non c'è supporto a software non presente nei repository ufficiali
<gabriele> ok grazie
<gabriele> ciao buona giornata
<th34lch3m1st> ciao, ho appena installato la 16.04 in dual boot con w10. all'avvio parte solo w10, per avviareubuntu devo sceglierlo dal menu di boot. nel menu di avvio di ubuntu c'é windows, ma non viceversa. se non scelgo le opzioni di avvio windows non mi da scelta e parte.
<th34lch3m1st> durante l'installazione di ubuntu ho partizionato manualmente e scelto di istallare grub sul disco, non una partizione. é giusto csí?
<th34lch3m1st> se lancio sudo file -s /dev/sda mi da /dev/sda: DOS/MBR boot sector; partition 1: etc etc
<f843d0> th34lch3m1st: suona come un problema UEFI vs Legacy
<glpiana> th34lch3m1st, sì, grub non va sulla partizione, ma sull'mbr
<th34lch3m1st> glpiana sembra che l'mbr lancia il boot loader di windows e non grub come mi sarei aspettato, visto che al partizionamento manuale di ubuntu ho scelto bootloader su sda.
<th34lch3m1st> glpiana dal menu di ubunto posso lanciare windows...
<th34lch3m1st> *ubuntu
<krabador> th34lch3m1st: e in questo win10 PC, c'è uefi abilitato?
<th34lch3m1st> peró all'avvio tasto esc > boot optionsdevice > ubuntututtele volte, altrimenti w10 in automatico.
<th34lch3m1st> krabador si
<th34lch3m1st> dal menu di ubuntu leggo: windows bootloader (sda2)....
<th34lch3m1st> con il comando sudo file -s /dev/sda mi dice: /dev/sda: DOS/MBR boot sector; partition1: ID etc etc
<th34lch3m1st> dite che ho installato ubuntu in legacy mode anziché UEFI...?
<krabador> th34lch3m1st, se hai installato ubuntu in legacy e win10 era installato in uefi,  una volta impostato il pc in legacy win10 non parte
<krabador> th34lch3m1st, notebook o fisso? Se fisso, che motherboard?
<th34lch3m1st> la partizione /boot/efi/ é su sda2, quindi il grub di ubuntu dovrebbe trovarsi liper lartire corretta.ente insecure boot giusto? quindi l'MBR su sda che punta grub2 non serve a niente, il secure boot controlla la cartella /boot/efi/ per lartire, se grub li non c'é, é ovvio che parte windows.
<krabador> mi rispondi , per favore?
<th34lch3m1st> l'MBR serve a nulla in secure boot
<krabador> mi rispondi , per favore?
<th34lch3m1st> si scusa sono col cell, quando digito non vedo le risposte
<th34lch3m1st> notebook
<krabador> th34lch3m1st, torna qui dal pc in questione.
<th34lch3m1st> krabadoradsl ko, hosolo la connessione mobile
<th34lch3m1st> come posso controllare che i file annessi all'avvio di grub2 siano effettivamente su/sda2/boot/efi?
<Gia> Buonasera avrei bisogno di ripristinare l icona della wine la
<Gia> Buonasera qualcuno può aiutarmi
<Gia> Sparita icona wine les
<Gia> Wireless
<th34lch3m1st> aiutatemi: blkid, mi scrivo l'UUID di sda2 (dove c'é /boot/efi) la monto su media con nome a caso e file system vfat giusto? (vfat lo leggo da blkid, gparted dice fat32)
<th34lch3m1st> krabador aiutami: blkid, mi scrivo l'UUID di sda2 (dove c'é /boot/efi) la monto su media con nome a caso e file system vfat giusto? (vfat lo leggo da blkid, gparted dice fat32)
<th34lch3m1st> risolto, c'era un sub menu nel bios per specificare, oltre al device di boot,anche la sequenza di os da avviare (era nascostoinliena vista, c'era una piccola freccia accanto ad indicare un sub menu). ora parte grub e da li posso scegliere ubuntu o windows, tutto perfettamente consecure boot attivo.
<th34lch3m1st> ciao a tutti e grazie
<angel1604lts> Salve a tutti ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu 16.04 non mi vede il  Bluetooth
<zack_>  togli una curiosita'?
<Shez_> salve a tutti
<Shez_> come posso sapere se ho installato un determinato pacchetto sul mio pc?
<glpiana> Shez_, dpkg -l | grep nomepacchetto o parte del nome
<Shez_> glpiana, grazie
<paperino204> salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di un aiutino, per favore. Ho un pc su cui era installata la 12.04 lts. Ho effettuato l'avanzamento alla 14.04 lts.seguendo tutte le istruzioni. Ora mi appare sul desktop la 14.04 però non riesco ad effettuare alcunchè. Il mouse si muove ma i comandi non rispondono e neppure si possono far partirei programmi. Suggerimen
<paperino204> ti? Grazie
<f843d0> paperino204: realizza un supporto di installazione della 14.04 e prova la release in modalità live
<f843d0> paperino204: se la modalità live funziona bene, qualcosa è andato storto nell'aggiornamento, e ti conviene reinstallare il sistema operativo da zero. Potenziali problemi possono essere emersi se si è fatto uso di ppa.
<paperino204> potresti chiarire per favore?
<f843d0> paperino204: puoi intensificare cosa vorresti essere chiarito?
<paperino204> realizzare un supporto di installazione della 14.04
<f843d0> paperino204: si intende un dispositivo USB o un supporto ottico (DVD) che contenga l'installazione della release
<paperino204> ok, allora dovrei mettere la 14.04 su una pendrive, ma allora potrei mettere la 16.04. Basta andare nel bios e far partire da supporti rimovibili, giusto? Basta così o serve qualche altro programmino?
<f843d0> paperino204: dipende se sai come realizzare un supporto di installazione, e da quale sistema operativo si adotta per farlo
<f843d0> paperino204: ma in linea di principio, le operazioni da te elencate sono sufficienti per operare il boot e selezionare "Prova Ubuntu senza installarlo"
<paperino204> mah, io da profano scaricherei la 16.04  e poi la farei partire da usb, dopo aver cambiato nel bios. Potrebbe andare?
<f843d0> paperino204: a patto di realizzare correttamente il dispositivo USB, certo
<paperino204> che cosa intendi per realizzare correttamente il dispositivo usb?
<f843d0> paperino204: fondamentalmente si tratta di interagire con un file *.iso e un supporto USB, ci sono delle operazioni che vanno a buon fine, e altre che non sono opportune. Dipende da quello che si fa, da dove lo si fa, e da come lo si fa.
<f843d0> paperino204: in tal senso...
<f843d0> !usb | paperino204
<ubot-it> paperino204: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<Mr_Pan> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<f843d0> !usbwin | paperino204
<ubot-it> paperino204: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Mr_Pan> ok lascio perdere :D
<paperino204> Va bene, ti ringrazio. Proverò. ....per aspera, ad astra...
<f843d0> paperino204: viel glueck
<paperino204> danke
<Mr_Pan> tschuuuuuueesss
<yhouse> ciao
<krabador> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<yhouse> come va
<krabador> yhouse, tutto bene , tu che dici ù?
<yhouse> tutto bene anche qui dai
<Tony0> krabador puoi venire in query
<krabador> riaperti pvt , accomodati.
<Tony0> non ho capito krabador
<krabador> ho pvt disabilitati, ho riaperto, se ha a che fare con provvedimenti presi in #ubuntu-it-chat , entra pure in #ubuntu-it-ops
<paperino204> grazie a tutti per il supporto e per il benvenuto....sto combattendo...per vincere ovviamente...a presto
<pytros> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04 lts... network manager è scomparso e non posso collegarmi ad internet nè tramite wifi nè tramite cavo ethernet.
<pytros> sto utilizzando il pc del lavoro. qualcuno sa come posso risolvere il problema?
<f843d0> pytros: è scomparso per fenomeni inspiegabili o è stato fatto qualcosa al sistema? network-manager risulta ancora installato?
<pytros> fenomeni inspiegabili... finito di lavorare al pc (era tutto ok) l'ho spento. al riavvio non ho più trovato l'icona. ho provato quindi a collegare il pc tramite cavo ethernet ma non "navigo"... ho sentito un mio amico (più ferraro di me su ubuntu) e lo stesso problema si è verificato pure a lui. cmq nel pc network manager dovrebbe esserci ancora. s
<pytros> olo io uso il computer e non ho fatto niente di strano.
<krabador> pytros, hai questo pc davanti?
<pytros> purtroppo no. sono al lavoro e sto scrivendo da un vecchio pc con ancora installato windows xp!
<krabador> pytros, se torni qui quando hai sottomano questo pc, possiamo affrontare il problema
<pytros> ok, grazie
<pytros> qualche idea a riguardo sul problema?
<Parisxxxxx> Sono passato da Ubuntu 15.10 a 16.04 e non riesco a utilizzare una partizione cryptata con ubuntu. Como posso risolvere il problema?
<Shez_> salve a tutti
<Shez_> come faccio a cambiare una scritta nel menù a tendina che si apre col tasto sinistro?
<Shez_> come faccio a cambiare una scritta nel menù a tendina che si apre col tasto sinistro?
<f843d0> Shez_: precisamente, che intendi? Menu a tendina che si aprono con il tasto sinistro sono potenzialmente infiniti
<YTRE6543W> Sera a tutti ragazzi
<YTRE6543W> volevo un info al volo, ho aggiornato ubuntu e con il nuovo aggiornamento non parte più il sistema
<YTRE6543W> come posso fare un donwgrade?
<YTRE6543W> per ora riesco ad accedere a ubuntu , tramite advance ubuntu e seleziono la versione piu vecchia
<YTRE6543W> all'accensione del pc
<Shez_> f843d6, quando cliccando il tasto destro del mouse quando il puntatore indica il desktop compare un menu, con nuova cartella, nuovo documento ecc.
<f843d0> YTRE6543W: hai provato dalla modalità live se la release funziona?
<f843d0> Shez_: quale versione di Ubuntu e quale ambiente grafico?
<Shez_> f843d0, gnome con ubuntu 16.04
<YTRE6543W> xfce e 16.04
<YTRE6543W> comunque la release funziona perfettamente se seleziono 4.22
<krabador> YTRE6543W, se è solo l'ultimo kernel, a causare il problema puoi acedere sempre da versione piu' vecchia ed aspettare il fix
<YTRE6543W> con la successiva va il crash il kernel
<YTRE6543W> esatto, ma c'è un modo per metterla come predefinita?
<f843d0> Shez_: che scritta vorresti cambiare?
<Shez_> f843d0, analizza una directory per mi.... (sarebbe minacce)
<krabador> YTRE6543W, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> YTRE6543W, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<krabador> YTRE6543W, incolla qui il link prodotto dal secondo
<Shez_> f843d0, sarebbe la scorciatoia per clamtk
<YTRE6543W> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16467150/
<Shez_> f843d0, esiste una guida?
<krabador> YTRE6543W, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> YTRE6543W, GRUB_DEFAULT=0   la fai diventare    GRUB_DEFAULT='Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-21-generic'
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<f843d0> Shez_: forse puoi provare a utilizzare nautilus-actions
<Shez_> f843d0, è un pacchetto da installare?
<f843d0> Shez_: si
<f843d0> !info nautilus-actions
<ubot-it> nautilus-actions (source: nautilus-actions): nautilus extension to configure programs to launch. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.3-1build3 (xenial), package size 9604 kB, installed size 29182 kB
<Shez_> f843d0, ok provo grazie.
<armiga> Salve,sono un nuovo utente di ubuntu
<f843d0> !ciao | armiga
<ubot-it> armiga: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Shez_> f843d0, l'ho installato ma non è quello che mi serve
<Shez_> :(
<f843d0> Shez_: non ti permette di modificare le voci del menu contestuale?
<armiga> Troppo forte........sono 2 giorni che smanetto...
<armiga> Piano piano chiedo assistenza
<Shez_> f843d0, dovrebbe aver aggiunto una voce al menu di nautilus, almeno credo...
<krabador> !chiedi | armiga
<ubot-it> armiga: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<armiga> ok grazie
<f843d0> !info nautilus-actions | Shez_
<ubot-it> Shez_: nautilus-actions (source: nautilus-actions): nautilus extension to configure programs to launch. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.3-1build3 (xenial), package size 9604 kB, installed size 29182 kB
<armiga> sto scaricando ubuntu-studio
<f843d0> Shez_: non aggiunge una voce al menu di Nautilus, dovrebbe permetterti di configurarne le entries!
<krabador> "<armiga> Salve,sono un nuovo utente di ubuntu" ---> hai intenzione di reinstallare , allora?
<Shez_> f843d0, esiste un manuale o una guida per l'uso di questo pacchetto?
<armiga> no sta scaricando....volevo sapere se c'è qualcuno che lo usa
<f843d0> Shez_: specifico dal bot, non mi sembra
<f843d0> Shez_: ma puoi trovare qualche riferimento sicuramente
<krabador> armiga, non stai chiedendo assistenza
<f843d0> Shez_: soprattutto, dopo l'installazione... cosa hai fatto?
<krabador> va dritto al sodo ;)
<pedar> buona sera
<f843d0> !ciao | pedar
<ubot-it> pedar: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<armiga> ok....funziona per registrare con strumenti musicali?Usavo cubase 7
<pedar> domandona...come posso sincronizzare il calendario si ubuntu 16.04 con quello su google?
<pedar> ciao f843d0
<Shez_> f843d0,in sequenza, ho provato a lanciare il programma ma mi dice comando non valido, ho provato a vedere se c'è un manuale o provato a vedere se c'è un file di help, nada...
<f843d0> Shez_: apri un terminale con Ctrl + Alt + T e prova a digitare nautilus-actions-config-tool
<krabador> armiga,se sei di quelli che si buttano su ubuntu studio per avere il paragonabile di software da migliaia di euro, completamente gratis, sei fuori strada
<armiga> no,no,per carità,e che non avendo più windows cerco di fare quello che facevo "prima" e so che non sarà la stessa cosa
<Shez_> f843d0, ora si è aperta l'interfaccia grafica.... :)
<armiga> il mio cubase non posso più installarlo
<armiga> e non riesco a veder sky e film in streaming
<krabador> armiga, puoi provare quello che ti pare, ma se il tuo uso di cubase 7 era molto contestualizzato sulle caratteristiche ed il livello di supporto che cubase ha, di vari standard
<krabador> niente farà le stesse cose
<krabador> !chat | armiga
<ubot-it> armiga: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> questo canale è di assistenza tecnica al sistema
<armiga> capisco,grazie
<armiga> quindi per silverlight e flash vado nell'altro forum?
<f843d0> armiga: non è un forum
<armiga> hahahaha
<f843d0> armiga: e comunque, si
<armiga> ok..grazie mille raga
<armiga> ...come dire qua io non c'entro nulla,ciao a tutti
<krabador> armiga, non sei stato cacciato
<krabador> solo invitato nell'altro canale
<krabador> a cui accedi come da messaggio di ubot-it
<armiga> ce vado subito,ciao
<pedar> domandona...come posso sincronizzare il calendario si ubuntu 16.04 con quello su google?
<pedar> oppure se esiste un google calendar per ubuntu 16.04
<Shez_> f843d0, quello che dovrei modificare sarebbe il menù contestuale?
<f843d0> Shez_: credo le azioni. Prova a cercare nei menu dello strumento la voce che vuoi modificare
<f843d0> Shez_: se non la trovi li, credo che bisogna pensare a qualcos'altro, ma sono piuttosto convinto che sia li in giro
<Shez_> f843d0, da quello che ho capito il programma permette di lanciare un file da un menù contestuale , non di modificare i parametri di un file già impostato, almeno è quello che ho capito, puoi darmi qualche consiglio?
<f843d0> Shez_: su due piedi, onestamente no. Mi aspettavo fosse possibile modificare anche le voci già esistenti. A breve devo andare, puoi provare con qualche altro utente se conosce la risposta, o nei giorni successivi
<zicus> ciao
<f843d0> !ciao | zicus
<ubot-it> zicus: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gnuton> !ciao | zicus
<zicus> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<gnuton> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Shez_> f843d0, ok grazie comunque, ci smanetto un po' magari ci riesco ad ottenere qualcosa.
<f843d0> Shez_: buona fortuna
<zicus> ciao
<zicus> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<zicus> come devo fare?
<Mr_Pan> zicus, che devi fare ?
<Mr_Pan> zicus, è un canale di supporto .....
<cristian_c> di supporto a ubuntu
<vucka> ciao, ho installato da poco lubuntu 16.04, ho provato a settare due layout di tastiera che solitamente uso per poter switchare da uno all'altro usando: setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll it,hr
<vucka> ma ad ogni riavvio la seconda lingua scompare
<vucka> insomma non salva le opzioni che vengono date al setxkbmap
<f843d0> vucka: temo sia normale, setxkbmap fa modifiche solo al volo
<f843d0> vucka: dovresti aggiungere tale comando in ~/.bashrc
<f843d0> vucka: a quel punto, viene eseguito ad ogni nuovo terminale
<vucka> f843d0: grazie, ma esattamente come dovrebbe essere la sintassi giusta - vado in fondno al file metto #commento switch layout, e poi sotto il commando che ho postato sopra?
<f843d0> vucka: per esempio, si. Ma una cosa... la sintassi che hai usato vuole intendere che passi da Italiano a Croato?
<vucka> si,  è viceversa
<vucka> se dovessi aggiungere altre lingue, basta mettere l'acronimo giusto di  seguito separato dalla virgola?
<f843d0> vucka: allora il mio consiglio è: aggiungi in fondo al file solo uno dei due comandi... e poi, crei due alias, tipo switch_to_it e switch_to_hr, e assegni ad essi i due comandi
<vucka> i due alias andrebbero messi sempre sotto lo stesso commento nel file .bashrc?
<f843d0> vucka: si, una cosa del tipo: alias switch_to_it='setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll it'
<f843d0> vucka: alias switch_to_hr='setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll hr'
<f843d0> vucka: e a inizio sessione, specifichi solo uno dei due, per esempio: setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll hr
<f843d0> vucka: queste tre righe, nell'ordine che vuoi
<vucka> f843d0: grazie, ora provo
<f843d0> vucka: quando hai finito, se vuoi usarlo dallo stesso terminale in cui operi le modifiche...
<f843d0> vucka: usa il comando source ~/.bashrc
<f843d0> vucka: altrimenti, semplicemente, apri un terminale nuovo
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-17
<squizzolo> buongiorno, non so come ma da pc non parte più il sistema operativo. Per recuperare i file che avevo ho scaricato ubuntu e lo sto avviando in live, solamente che facendo copia e incolla dei file mi dice che non ho i permessi
<glpiana> squizzolo, avvia il file manager da terminale col comando: sudo nautilus
<squizzolo> inoltre sulla macchina dovrò installare ubuntu. Ho sia la versione 32 che 64 , come scelgo quale utilizzare?
<squizzolo> grazie mille ora riesco
<squizzolo> invece per la versione da installare?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: dipende da quale sia il tuo obiettivo
<cristian_c> squizzolo: ma alla fine, in linea di massima, la 16.04 è una lts ed è l'ultima rilasciata
<cristian_c> con kernel nuovo, ecc...
<cristian_c> squizzolo: provala in live e vedi come va, poi installi
<squizzolo> si ho scaricato quella 32  bit e 64..quale uso?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: che cpu hai?
<squizzolo> devo fare su due pc su uno ho AMD Athlon(tm) II P320 Dual-Core
<cristian_c> el'altro?
<squizzolo> e sull'altro un intel core i3 2.4 Ghz mi pare
<cristian_c> squizzolo: poi 'devo'...
<cristian_c> squizzolo: fai l'installatore conto terzi?
<squizzolo> nope ho due pc a casa uno lo utilizzo io e uno i miei
<cristian_c> squizzolo: sull'i3, a seconda dell'anno di uscita, potrebbe andar bene ubuntu o qualcosa di più leggero
<cristian_c> a 64 bit
<cristian_c> squizzolo: peraltro ti suggerisco il dual boot
<squizzolo> solamente che nel mio ho ubuntu 14.04 mi pare e nell'altro dei miei avevo messo zorin perchè volevano qualcosa simile a windows, ma ha dato solamente problemi e questa mattina il pc morto. Non si avviava
<cristian_c> *a seconda dell'anno di uscita del pc
<cristian_c> squizzolo: se il pc è 'morto', il problema è hardware?
<ExPBoy> condoglianze ne
<squizzolo> per il mio volevo fare anche una doppia partizione per dati e sistema operativo, solamente che i programmi e roba varia si installano sulla partizione del sistema operativo?
<squizzolo> nono dice che non cìè nessuna unità da dove far avviare il sistema
<squizzolo> però ora sto spostando i file dall'hard disk del pc quindi penso sia tutto ok
<cristian_c> squizzolo: ok, anche l'athlon in questione supporta i 64 bit, volendo
<squizzolo> invece per il partizionamento del disco? come posso fare?
<squizzolo> scusate se chiedo troppe cose
<cristian_c> squizzolo: nessun problema
<cristian_c> squizzolo: spiega esattamente cosa devi fare
<squizzolo> voglio passare alla versione di ubuntu successiva sul mio e ho alcuni libri di testo e progetti software salvati sul pc e vorrei creare una partizione solamente per i dati(in modo da evitare di copiare dati e roba varia su un hard disk esterno) e poi andare a formattare solamente la partizione con il sistema operativo
<glpiana> squizzolo, creare una partizione mette comunque a rischio i tuoi dati prima del trasferimento. se sono dati importanti, tra l'altro, è sempre meglio averne un backup. fattene una copia (che servirà in ogni caso) e poi procedi col tuo porgetto
<squizzolo> mmm ok quindi formatto tutto e durante l'installazione faccio le partizioni..come conviene dividerle?
<squizzolo> cioè quantità di memoria
<glpiana> squizzolo, no, aspetta. puoi comuqnue creare poi una partizione in cui spostare i deti prima dell'installazione, ma ti consiglio il backup perchè maneggiando il disco si rischia la perdita di dati
<glpiana> squizzolo, come potresti procedere? avvii da live, riduci le partizioni esistenti 8non so quale sia la tua attuale situazione) in modo da creare lo spazio che vuoi dedicare ai dati. al suo interno crei una partizione e laformatti
<glpiana> poi ci copi dentro i dati che vuoi trasferire. concludi il tutto installando nella parte rimanente del disco
<squizzolo> ma i programmi che installo verranno salvati nella partizione del sistema operativo?
<glpiana> squizzolo, i programmi vengono sempre installati sotto /usr /lib /etc, cioè directory dell'albero radice del sistema
<glpiana> qualcosa in /opt a volte
<glpiana> e in /bin e /sbin, certo
<squizzolo> capito, grazie mille, quindi penso un 100 gb sono anche troppi per il sistema
<glpiana> squizzolo, più spazio hai meno rischi di avere problemi di spazio in seguito, ma sì, 100 giga potrebbero essere anche inutili
<squizzolo> grazie mille
<squizzolo> ora faccio tutto e mi disconnetto..grazie dell'aiuto
<squizzolo> ciao
<marco79> ciao ho comprato un acer con linpus non riesco a farlo partire
<ExPBoy> linpus?
<marco79> si
<ExPBoy> mai sentito scusami
<glpiana> marco79, questo è il canale di supporto di ubuntu, non di acer o di linpus
<marco79> grazie ora sto scaricando da un internet point ubuntu 16.04 o kubuntu ma le ore di scaricamento sono 12 come posso fare ad avere il cd a casa
<marco79> grazie ora sto scaricando da un internet point ubuntu 16.04 o kubuntu ma le ore di scaricamento sono 12 come posso fare ad avere il cd a casa
<glpiana> marco79, ma a casa non hai una connessione internet?
<marco79> non ho il computer
<glpiana> marco79, quando hai acquistato sto acer e dove?
<marco79> è bloccato da una versione linpus che non riesco a far partire
<marco79> su internet
<glpiana> marco79, contatta l'assistenza e rispedisciglielo
<glpiana> e comunque chiudiamo l'ff topic. se vuoi puoi entrare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<marco79> non basterebbe scaricare ubuntu e parte dal cd
<squizzolo> sono tornato..ho installato ubuntu e configurato, ho scaricato anche cinnamom come de, solamente che non riesco a settarlo
<cristian_c> squizzolo: 'non riesco a settarlo' <- cos'hai provato
<cristian_c> ?
<squizzolo> ho fatto come dice la guida, ma non c'è nulla
<squizzolo> poi ho provato tra le impostazioni se era presente qualcosa
<cristian_c> squizzolo: 'la guida'
<squizzolo> la wiki
<cristian_c> squizzolo: sentiti pure libero di linkarla
<squizzolo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Cinnamon
<squizzolo> volevo metterlo perchè più simile a windows cosi i miei non ci si trovano in difficoltà
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> squizzolo: sei sicuro che l'athlon regga cinnamon?
<squizzolo> non so...pensavo che reggendo unity reggesse anche quello
<cristian_c> squizzolo: fatti un favore, prepara un dual boot con *buntu e windows
<cristian_c> in modo da coprire tutte le esigenze
<squizzolo> a loro serve solo per internet. solamente che vanno in crisi che la grafica non è quella
<Tony0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWnnN31QsGM
<Tony0> datemi la vostra opinione
<cristian_c> Tony0: sai dove ti trovi?
<glpiana> Tony0, sei off topic
<glpiana> !chat | Tony0
<ubot-it> Tony0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Tony0> scusate non mene sono accorto
<cristian_c> squizzolo: se hai esperienza, si possono installare temi, ecc
<cristian_c> squizzolo: ovviamente a tuo rischio e pericolo
<cristian_c> Terminare la sessione corrente e tornare alla schermata di login.
<cristian_c> Fare clic sul simbolo di Ubuntu accanto al proprio nome utente e selezionare Cinnamon.
<cristian_c> Eseguire il login.
<squizzolo> no no lascio cosi...faccio familiarizzare con unity ed è fatto. Windows non voglio installarlo
<squizzolo> non mi appare il simbolo di ubuntu
<squizzolo> ho provato già un paio di volte
<cristian_c> squizzolo: su 16.04?
<squizzolo> si
<cristian_c> squizzolo: stai usando lightdm?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: mmm, a quanto ricordo su 16.04 ci sono dei cambiamenti
<squizzolo> provo a rifare, forse miracolosamente appare altrimenti lascio questo e addio..faccio un file con le istruzioni se hanno bisogno di qualcosa
<cristian_c> e alcune impostazioni non si trovano più nella schermata di login, ma dal desktop
<cristian_c> squizzolo: che impostazioni avevi trovato?
<squizzolo> nelle impostazioni di sistema?
<squizzolo> sembra tutto uguale alla versione precedente
<squizzolo> ora riprovo..e rientro
<squizzolo> ho fatto ora è apparso
<squizzolo> non so per quale motivo non lo faceva prima
<cristian_c> squizzolo: la vita è piena di sorprese
<squizzolo> grazie mille
<cristian_c> di niente, non ho fatto niente
<squizzolo> tanta pazienza con chi non sa le cose
<cristian_c> you are welcome
<squizzolo> ma ora parte sempre con questo? oppure lo devo cambiare ogni volta?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: l'hai impostato come predefinito
<cristian_c> credo sia impostato l'ultimo selezionato
<cristian_c> squizzolo: ma sentiti pure libero di fare un riavvio per provare
<squizzolo> okok grazie sto facendo alcuni aggiornamenti e mettendo un pochino di istruzioni su come accedere alle varie cose e poi riavvio
<squizzolo> c'è chromium che mi da un pochino di problemi
<squizzolo> prima non caricava le pagine e ora fa nuova finestra ma rimane trasparente
<cristian_c> squizzolo: più che istruzioni, se non vuoi problemi, potresti applicare direttamente tu delle ottimizzazioni
<cristian_c> in pratica, una tua personalizzazione/configurazione
<squizzolo> ottimizzazioni del tipo?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: ma personalmente, ma questo può andare al di là del supporto, ti conviene aggiungere una dock
<cristian_c> una dock con le icone dei programmi che si presume più utilizzati
<squizzolo> ho messo le cose che utilizzano nella barra in fondo
<cristian_c> senza dover andare a cercarli da menù, ecc..,
<squizzolo> sisi quello già l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> ok...
<squizzolo> solo che loro utilizzano chrome e ora non mi si apre, che nervi
<squizzolo> tragico se ora devono utilizzare firefox
<glpiana> squizzolo, hai effettuato gli aggiornamenti?
<squizzolo> si ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> squizzolo, e stai parlando di chrome o di chromium?
<squizzolo> chromium scusa
<glpiana> squizzolo, apri un terminale e scrivi: chromium-browser
<squizzolo> ok cosi si apre
<glpiana> !paste | squizzolo per l'output
<ubot-it> squizzolo per l'output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ah ecco, allora chiudilo e riaprilo da menu
<squizzolo> ok ora va..grazie
<squizzolo> per controllare da terminale se è aggiornato tutto come faccio?
<glpiana> squizzolo, sudo apt-get update   seguito da sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        (controllando sempre e comunque che l'ultimo comando non si porti via mezzo sistema
<squizzolo> non si doveva aggiornare nulla...grazie
<squizzolo> ora provo a riavviare
<squizzolo> ultima cosa..
<squizzolo> per adobe flash player?
<glpiana> !flash | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<squizzolo> grazie
<glpiana> squizzolo, anche se, consiglio spassionato, dal momento che usi chromium, ti direi di mettere chrome, che si porta dietro il suo flash
<glpiana> squizzolo, il link l'ho ciccato, per chromium segui il prossimo
<glpiana> !pepperflash | squizzolo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pepperflash'
<glpiana> uff
<glpiana> squizzolo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/PepperFlashPlayer
<squizzolo> grazie mille
<squizzolo> non riesco ad attivare i repository...
<loguerto> hi, anyone knows if there is a fix for the lg d855 CM 13 nightly screen mirroring feature?
<glpiana> !chat | loguerto
<ubot-it> loguerto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> squizzolo, che repository?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: se hai 33 bit, chrome non c'è più
<cristian_c> ha tagliato il supporto ai 32 bit
<cristian_c> *32
<cristian_c> loguerto: your are in the wrong channel
<cristian_c> loguerto: this is the italian ubuntu support channel
<squizzolo> scusate ero impegnato..per installare i plugin di flash player..è differente il software center su cinnamon e non riesco a trovare le impostazioni
<cristian_c> squizzolo: non so bene quale software center tu stia utilizzando
<cristian_c> ma se è il software center di ubuntu, potrebbero esserci problemi ij 16.04
<cristian_c> perché di fatto, il software center su 16.04 non è più quello vecchio ma è un fork di gnome software
<cristian_c> *in
<squizzolo> uff...allora non installo niente
<cristian_c> squizzolo: hai un'alternativa
<cristian_c> squizzolo: se il punto è far installare cose ad altri, può essere un problema
<cristian_c> squizzolo: ma se devi installarle tu, puoi tranquillamente installare da synaptic o tramite terminale
<cristian_c> che vanno benissimo
<cristian_c> squizzolo: evidentemente, devono sistemare un bel po' di cose in questo nuovo software
<cristian_c> *in questo nuovo softwsre center
<cristian_c> e non so quanto tempo ci vorrà prima che vengano corretti i bug più importanti
<squizzolo> uff...non posso perderci tempo ora per installare flash player
<squizzolo> e non riesco neanche a fare copia e incolla sulla pennetta
<cristian_c> squizzolo: sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<cristian_c> ed hai installaro
<cristian_c> *t
<squizzolo> ma dovrei spuntare repository non ufficiali
<cristian_c> squizzolo: ???
<cristian_c> squizzolo: perché mai?
<squizzolo> per installare flashplayer
<cristian_c> squizzolo: di quali repository stai parlando?
<squizzolo> sulla wiki lo dice
<cristian_c> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubot-it> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8.2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 41 kB
<cristian_c> squizzolo: io il pacchetto lo vedo nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> squizzolo: linka la pagina
<squizzolo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash
<cristian_c> ' Il pacchetto pepperflashplugin-nonfree è obsoleto ed è stato sostituito dal pacchetto adobe-flashplugin.'
<cristian_c> ah, bene...
<cristian_c> ma:
<cristian_c> Se presenti altri plugin flash nel sistema, procedere alla loro disinstallazione, digitando il seguente comando in una finestra di terminale:
<cristian_c> e...
<cristian_c> Attivare i repository Partner di Canonical.
<cristian_c> Installare il pacchetto adobe-flashplugin.
<cristian_c> squizzolo: come puoi leggere nella guida, nessun repository non ufficiale
<cristian_c> i partner sono attivabili tranquillamente da aggiornamenti software
<squizzolo> come dovrei fare allora?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: esattamente, come è scritto nella guida
<cristian_c> squizzolo: abilita i repository partner da aggiornamenti software
<cristian_c> squizzolo: sudo software-properties-gtk
<squizzolo> scusate era sparita la barra e non riuscivo più ad entrare in mozilla
<cristian_c> squizzolo: hai comunque letto ciò che ho scritto?
<squizzolo> no..non mi faceva entrare scusa
<cristian_c> squizzolo: un browser lo puoi lanciare aprendo un terminale o con combinazione scorciatoia, comunque
<cristian_c> squizzolo: esattamente, come è scritto nella guida
<cristian_c> squizzolo: abilita i repository partner da aggiornamenti software
<cristian_c> squizzolo: sudo software-properties-gtk
<squizzolo> inoltre non riesco a leggere la penna da altre parti...mi dice non hai i permessi
<squizzolo> ne posso formattare ne visualizzare
<cristian_c> che penna
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: se non spieghi bene con cosa hai a che fare
<cristian_c> non ti si riesce ad aiutare
<squizzolo> una penna usb ..avevo salvato delle cose da qui..messe sull'altro pc e non va
<cristian_c> squizzolo: sicuro di averla smontata correttamente?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: e come è formattata?
<squizzolo> ora devo scappare scusate
<cristian_c> su ubuntu attualmente viene vista?
<squizzolo> comunque su questo si...se metto altro de non la legge
<glpiana> squizzolo, avevi copiato da sudo nautilus?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: torna quando hai la possibilità di concentrarti, allora
<squizzolo> okok a dopo ciao
<cristian_c> glpiana: non lo sapremo mai :D
<squizzolo> Mi sono connesso con il telefono.. In pratica ho un po di problemini.. La cosa che mi preme ora.. Posso accedere ai file presenti sulla penn usb? Ho formattato e salvato dei pdf sopra.. Ho cambiato e messo unity e i file non potevo più leggerli.. Quindi immagino anche da altro pc
<glpiana> squizzolo, al momento non hai nessun sistema in grado di leggere quella usb?
<squizzolo> Ora no perché sono uscito di casa e torno domani
<squizzolo> Odio cinnamon con tutto il cuore.. È incasinato cavolo
<glpiana> squizzolo, allora affronta il problema domani
<squizzolo> Ho bisogno ora di quei pdf
<squizzolo> Non c'è un modo per accedervi?
<glpiana> squizzolo, avevi formattato la chiavetta prima di copiare i file?
<squizzolo> Si perché l'avevo usata per installare ubuntu
<glpiana> squizzolo, frena, hai copiato i file dalla live sulla chiavetta in cui avevi la live?
<squizzolo> Ho fatto come sempre.. Gestore dischi fat 32 e formattata
<squizzolo> Poi ho copiato i file
<squizzolo> Ho fatto sempre cosi
<glpiana> squizzolo, e che c'entra quello che hai scritto prima allora? "<squizzolo> Si perché l'avevo usata per installare ubuntu"
<cristian_c> O.o
<squizzolo> Perché mi avevi chiesto se l'avevo formattata e io ti ho isposto si perché prima avevo installato ubuntu con quella e ho fornattato per salvare i file
<glpiana> squizzolo, quindi l'hai formattata in fat32 dal tuo sistema e poi ci hai copiato sopra i file
<squizzolo> Si..
<squizzolo> Tra poco va via il segnale.. Cerco di fare a meno dei file e risolvo domani.. Scusate
<domenicok> salve ho una domanda
<domenicok> HO UN PORTATILE VECCHIO  ASPIRE SERIE 6200 CON XP E' VORREI INSTALLARE UBUNTU E' POSSIBILE FARLO? LA RAM E' DI 256
<glpiana> domenicok, non scrivere in maiuscolo. equivale ad urlare
<glpiana> domenicok, la risposta alla tua domanda è "no, troppo poca ram"
<domenicok> quanta ram ho bisogno?
<glpiana> domenicok, al giorno d'oggi almeno un giga, almeno
<domenicok> ok, ti ringrazio, e non volevo urlare
<dersew> salve ragazzi
<dersew> avrei un problema alquanto anomalo, premetto che fino a ieri era tutto ok
<dersew> non riesco a collegarmi ad un particolare IP
<dersew> in sostanza il dedicato che gestisco, nn riesco a raggiungere ne l'ip ne tantomeno i domini inseriti
<dersew> solo io, e solo quello, tutto il resto va benissimo
<dersew> che diamine è successo? cosa posso provare? il file hosts sembra ok
<dersew> (non riesco nemmeno a pingarlo)
<dersew> c'è nessuno?
<Tony0> !chiedi | dersew
<ubot-it> dersew: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dersew> ho già chiesto Tony0
<mike00> ciao esiste un comando per aprire un immagine da terminale
<mike00> ?
<mike00> no niente ho rislolto, scusate
<Carlin0> dersew, direi che il tuo problema non ha nulla a che fare con ubuntu
<n1k9> nel server che vuoi raggiungere ch'è qualcosa tipo fail2ban?
<chahal> salve
<chahal> qualcuno mi può aiutare x favore?
<g3ngar> im looking for Alice, u're here?
<Tony0> carlin0 dove si cambiano le applicazioni predefinite perchè quando apro un file musicale me lo apre con video
<Tony0> su impostazioni-dettagli-applicazioni predefinite sono corrette ma non capisco perchè mi apre i file musicali con video
<Mr_Pan> Tony0, clicca destro sul file ... apri con ... seleziona il programma con cui vuoi che si apra e seleziona in bassoa sinistr ala voce per utilizzarlo come standard
<Tony0> grazie mr_pan risolto
<Mr_Pan> Tony0, ok
<Tony0> :)
<Colaz> Chi mi può aiutare con l'installazione di Ubuntu?
<Tony0> !chiedi | colaz
<ubot-it> colaz: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Colaz> Devo installare Ubuntu sul PC da cd rom
<Colaz> Non so come si fa
<Colaz> Riuscite a darmi una mano
<Colaz> ?
<User> Ciao a tutti
<User> Vi occupate voi della traduzione?
<User> !off
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'off'
<User> !off-topic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'off-topic'
<Sebastaino> Ciao
<Sebastaino> una cortesia ho la stampante ceh non va
<Sebastaino> ho una Brother DCP 585Cw
<Sebastaino> ho istallato ubutu 16.04
<Sebastaino> ho fatto le istruzioni che ho trovato nel wiki ma nulla
<Sebastaino> mi da stampante inattiva
<Sebastaino> Nessuno. :(
<xxaines> ciaooo a tutti
<xxaines> sentite.. qualcuno sa come sentire i file .mid senza installare timidity o VLC_
<xxaines> c e una maniera indolore per leggerli con Totem
<xxaines> ubuntu 16/04
<daniele_> ciao a tutti
<daniele_> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema che mi si è presentato con i temi di Gnome?
<angel1604lts> krabador,
<nark> buona sera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | nark
<ubot-it> nark: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nark> ragazzi ho un problemino con il pc di mia nipote che monte ubuntu 14.xx non ricordo praticamente all'avvio gli compare una scritta che non fa avviare il pc nemmeno tramite cd
<krabador> "praticamente all'avvio gli compare una scritta che non fa avviare il pc nemmeno tramite cd" ---> prova a riportarla con precisione
<krabador> !dettagli | nark
<ubot-it> nark: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<nark> la scritta e:error attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0
<nark> ho provato una strada che non so se sia stata una scelta giusta ma nemmeno quella va
<krabador> nark, il pc in questione è fisso/notebook, ha solo ubuntu ?
<nark> il pc e un fisso ha un sol hdd ed ha solo ubuntu
<krabador> puoi riportare il modello della scheda madre ?
<nark> si
<nark> e una msi n1996
<krabador> nark, con un supporto di installazione di ubuntu, o cd o dvd, entra in "prova ubuntu senza installare" attacca un cavo lan, ed entra qui
<nark> ho provato una guida vuoi che ti posti il linlk? cmq a meta strada mi si bloccava dandomi errore
<nark> prova gia fatta anche se avvio da un cd non si avvia mi riporta sempre nella schermata di errore
<nark> hdd viene riconosciuto e un maxtor 160gb pata
<krabador> nark, prova già fatta da supporto di installazione di che versione di ubuntu
<krabador> e masterizzato come.
<nark> non con la sua versione con una versione antecedente con 13.10 masterizzato da iso
<nark> il cd funziona perche lo usato x installare su altri pc
<krabador> " masterizzato da iso" ---> come ?
<nark> lo masterizzato da iso con imgburn in windows un po di tempo fa
<krabador> nark, i pc non sono tutti uguali, specie se con problemi hardware "dormienti"
<nark> quindi cosa mi consigli
<krabador> nark, masterizza lubuntu 16.04, o fa pendrive usb
<krabador> fa partire la prova, e torna qui da li
<nark> ok, ce possibilita poi di ripristinare il tutto?
<krabador> nark, un passo per volta
<nark> ma cosa e potuto capitare secondo te?
<krabador> nark, un passo per volta
<nark> scarico la nuova versione come faccio a metterla in pendrive
<krabador> che sistema hai a disposizione?
<nark> 16.04 64 bit
<krabador> allora sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> dove x è la lettera di unità della pendrive che devi creare
<krabador> cosa che verifichi con sudo fdisk -l
<nark> ok
<nark> credo di potercela fare
<daniele_> Ragazzi qualcuno riesce a spiegarmi perchè temi come zukitwo e arc su gnome non funzionano bene?
<nark> la pen formattata in?
<daniele_> tipo gli interruttori delle impostazioni rimangono con la grafica di adwaita
<krabador> daniele_, i temi, se chi li ha creati non li aggiorna , o non li mantiene/differenzia in base alla distro che deve ospitarli, che puo' avere modifiche a gnome adottato , possono non funzionare
<krabador> !chat | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> nark, con dd è ininfluente com'è formattata
<krabador> l'importante è che la pendrive sia smontata
<daniele_> ah scusate non pensavo di essere andato fuori topic
<krabador> nessun problema
<nark> attualmente e in fat32 ed e unita sdd
<daniele_> comunque gli sviluppatori dei temi che ho provato li avevano aggiornati per la mia distro
<daniele_> Io utilizzo ubuntu 16.04
<krabador> daniele_, che sei entrato a fare di la ?
<daniele_> Non riesco a capire quale chat è più appropriata xD
<nark> attendo che finisce il download ormai, grazie intanto krabador a domani sei un grande
<krabador> daniele_, quella che ti è stata detta , ed in cui sei entrato , ti serve altro?
<krabador> nark, quanto ci metterà ?
<nark> 15 min
<daniele_> Allora continuo nell'altra, scusate il disturbo
<krabador> nark, la pendrive sono circa 5 min
<nark> ma devo fare altro ora che deve essere pronto x domani dei preventivi devo fare
<krabador> saluti .
<nark> telecamere e allarme ti puo interessare? ihihih skz ovviamente
<nark> krabador sto trasferendo su pennetta e normale che non mi dia nessuna comunicazione solo la richiesta pass
<hels> aiutooo...... avevo un file in writer con delle formule matematiche scritte..... ora lo apro e prima mi dice che devo ripristinare il file e poi non riesce a leggerle
<hels> krabador_ sai darmi un aiuto?
<hels> non c è nessuno??
<bob2556> Salve a tutti, vorrei sapere se qualcuno conosce un emulatore android per ubuntu che non usi accelerazione hardware, non supportata dalla mia cpu
<krabador> !chat | bob2556
<ubot-it> bob2556: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-18
<TonyZ> da poco ho riscontrato problemi con il microfono in lubuntu 15.10. Non registra e neanche skype funziona. quando faccio il test in skype nn sento la mia voce.
<th34lch3m1st> buongiorno
<th34lch3m1st> sto partizionando una chiavetta con gparted e mi crea le partizioni con privilegi di root. sono io che ho sonno o é il comportamento "normale". 16.04 appena installata.
<gianky> buongiorno,
<gianky> sto provando a fare il boot per installare ubuntu 16.04 lts su una macchina hp
<gianky> mi da il seguente errore:gfxboot.c33:not a COM32R image
<gianky> sia a 32 sia a 64 bit
<gianky> chi può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> gianky:
<gianky> buondi cristian_c
<cristian_c> gianky: spiega esattamente cosa stai facendo e dove appare l'errore
<gianky> provo a fare il boot da usb
<gianky> della distro sopra citata
<gianky> il notebook si avvia e compare nella schermata nera
<cristian_c> 'si avvia'
<cristian_c> gianky: che cosa appare in ordine, dopo la selezione da bios?
<gianky> solo quell'errore
<gianky> in continuo
<cristian_c> gianky: hai controllato md5sum?
<gianky> missing parameter in configuration file
<gianky> keyword:path:
<gianky> dove dovrei controllarlo?
<cristian_c> !md5 | gianky
<ubot-it> gianky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> gianky: leggi la guida, confrontando il valore restituito dal programma e quello presente al secondo link
<gianky> credo che l'impronta sia corretta poichè con lo stessa   usb ho lavorato su un altro notebook e ha funzionato perfettamente.
<gianky> mi consigli di scaricare nuovamente iso e ricreare disco avvio?
<cristian_c> gianky: come hai creato la usb avviabile?
<gianky> con creatore dischi
<cristian_c> lol
<gianky> di avvio
<cristian_c> gianky: prova con dd, se hai solo ubuntu
<gianky> ok.ringrazio e auguro una buona giornata...
<cristian_c> di niente
<gianky> sto cercando di far convertire tutte le macchine a scuola
<gianky> ma che fatica e quante resistenze!!!!
<gianky> grazie.il vostro lavoro è prezioso
<cristian_c> gianky: per inciso, operazioni di questo tipo dovrebbero essere pianificate da personale esoerto
<cristian_c> *esperto
<gianky> la scuola ha risorse pari a zero: a volte manca il sapone......
<gianky> grazie ancora e buona giornata
<cristian_c> buona giornata a te
<fabio84> devo uscire un atimo, comunque non riesco a far partire ubuntu, sono entrato nel bios e inserito il boot prioritario l'usb ma non va, parte sempre windows
<fabio84> se riuscite a dirmi qualche altra cosa ve ne sarò grati.
<fabio84> riorno presto
<cristian_c> fabio84:
<cristian_c> fabio84: surface pro 4?
<fabio84> si
<cristian_c> hai letto la procedura sul sito microsoft per effettuare il boot da usb?
<squizzolo> buongiorno, ieri ho formattato una penna usb e salvato alcuni pdf, successivamente inserendola in altri pc non riuscivo ad accedere al contenuto perchè non avevo i permessi. Come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> squizzolo, avevi detto che era formattata in fat32?
<squizzolo> si e scusate per ieri, ma è stata una brutta giornata. è stato da maleducato entrare e lasciare cosi.
<glpiana> non ti preoccupare. nel pc incui è stata preparata la usb viene letta?
<squizzolo> sisi in questo che sto utilizzando
<glpiana> squizzolo, è inserita ora?
<squizzolo> riesco ad aprire la pennetta
<squizzolo> si è inserita
<glpiana> squizzolo, metti su pastebin l'output di: lsblk
<glpiana> !paste | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<squizzolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16486077/
<ExPBoy> O:O
<glpiana> squizzolo, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<squizzolo> devo postare sempre l'output?
<glpiana> squizzolo, beh, direi di sì :)
<squizzolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16486097/
<glpiana> squizzolo, su che sistemi operativi l'hai provata?
<squizzolo> ubuntu sempre, una volta ho provato sul mio e una volta ho provato sempre su questo però non usando cinnamon, ma unity
<squizzolo> e non la leggeva
<glpiana> squizzolo, unity o cinnamon nulla cambia, son solo interfacce
<squizzolo> lo so, ma non la leggeva lo stesso
<glpiana> squizzolo, avrei bisogno che tu lo provassi su un pc su cui non va
<ExPBoy> il sistema operativo è lo stesso
<glpiana> squizzolo, o su questo con l'altra interfaccia visto che dici che non va
<squizzolo> ok
<squizzolo> comunque è normale che se cambio a unity ad esempio chromium non ha la barra dei preferiti come quando lo uso qui?
<glpiana> squizzolo, se vuoi sta cosa la affrontiamo dopo guardando degli screenshot
<squizzolo> ok ora passo a unity
<squizzolo> ora da unity va e anche chromium ha i preferiti, non prendetemi per matto, ma ve lo giuro che ieri da li non me l'apriva
<ExPBoy> :)
<squizzolo> ora provo un attimo dal mio
<glpiana> squizzolo, ok
<fabio84> purtroppo non mi parte ubunto ho fatto tutte le operazioni descritte
<fabio84> *ubuntu
<cristian_c> fabio84: esattamente cos'hai fatto?
<fabio84> ecco cosa ho trovato: Quali sono le funzionalità disponibili nel firmware?
<fabio84> In qualsiasi modello di Surface Pro o Surface 3 è possibile accedere alle seguenti funzionalità del firmware:
<fabio84> Secure Boot Control. La tecnologia di avvio protetto blocca il caricamento di bootloader e unità privi di certificato.
<fabio84> TPM (Trusted Platform Module). Rispetto al BIOS, la tecnologia TPM offre importanti miglioramenti per quanto riguarda le funzionalità di sicurezza basate sull'hardware.
<fabio84> Secure Boot Control. La tecnologia di avvio protetto blocca il caricamento di bootloader e unità privi di certificato.
<ExPBoy> piano aspetta
<cristian_c> fabio84: aì, ma cos'hai fatto?
<ExPBoy> meglio che usi paste altrimenti il bot ti caccia via
<cristian_c> *sì
<squizzolo> ok niente, la pennetta ora va anche sul mio, ieri dovevo consegnare dei lavori e non c'è stato verso di accedere e ora invece la legge
<cristian_c> (è scritto tutto molto chiaramente)
<squizzolo> mi viene da spaccare il computer
<fabio84> seguito le varie procedure che mi hai consiglato
<ExPBoy> squizzolo, e secondo te cosa è cambiato da ieri?
<cristian_c> fabio84: ti ho soltanto dato il link al sito microsoft
<glpiana> è cambiata l'urgenza :)
<cristian_c> fabio84: esattamente cos'hai fatto?
<ExPBoy> eh
<fabio84> sisi seguito quelle procedure cristian
<cristian_c> lol
<fabio84> come se non vedesse la chiavetta anche se dal bios l'ho impostata come prioritaria
<squizzolo> nulla, ho portato la penna..inserita e non leggeva, varie scuse per dire che avrei mandato i pdf per email visto che non riuscivamo ad accedere e ora me la apre
<ExPBoy> fabio84, e come è fatta quella chiavetta?
<cristian_c> Surface Pro 3: Seleziona USB > SSD
<ExPBoy> squizzolo, ok caso chiuso :)
<cristian_c> e prima di ciò, Seleziona Configure Alternate System Boot Order.
<fabio84> sisi ora riguardo di nuovo in caso faccio foto
<squizzolo> scusate! e un'altra cosa..da quando ho messo ubuntu ogni tanto sullo schermo appaiono delle strisce bianche, come dei flash..prima non lo faceva(sta partendo lo schermo oppure scheda video che non ce la fa?)
<cristian_c> Seleziona Exit Setup.
<cristian_c> Seleziona Yes per salvare la configurazione e riavviare Surface.
<cristian_c> Surface Pro 1 e Surface Pro 2 (facoltativo per Surface Pro 3)
<glpiana> squizzolo, che scheda video è? lspci | grep -i vga
<ExPBoy> squizzolo, che scheda grafica hai?
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> Seleziona Secure Boot Control.
<cristian_c> Seleziona Disable. Questa impostazione permette a Surface di cercare un dispositivo alternativo all'SSD da cui eseguire l'avvio.
<cristian_c> Nota
<cristian_c> L'operazione può influire sull'aspetto della schermata iniziale di Surface.
<cristian_c> Seleziona Exit Setup.
<cristian_c> Seleziona Yes per salvare la configurazione e riavviare Surface.
<squizzolo> ve la metto qui tanto è corta
<squizzolo> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250]
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> squizzolo, è un pc fisso?
<squizzolo> nono portatile
<cristian_c> squizzolo: anche in live lo fa?
<cristian_c> 16.04?
<squizzolo> in live non ho provato più di tanto perchè l'ho usato solo per recuperare i file dall'hard disk
<squizzolo> si 16.04
<glpiana> squizzolo, tu stai usando come interfacce cinnamon e unityt. entrambi credo usino effetti video. sarebbe da vedere come si comporta con un de tipo lxde
<squizzolo> qualcuna meno dispendiosa...lo volevo fare, solo che ho sempre il problema dei miei..avevo dimenticato di mettere facebook tra i preferiti ieri e mi hanno mandato le maledizioni che non sapevano andarci
<ExPBoy> provare a disattivare gli effetti forse se ancora possibile
<gigirock> squizzolo, ahahaha ancora genitori 2.0 ?
<glpiana> squizzolo, guarda su google immagini un paio di videate di lxde. è del tutto simile a windows 98/xp
<squizzolo> ma il fatto è che sanno andarci, sono stato via un mese e papà ha formattato anche il pc...solamente che ho messo ubuntu e dicono no, ma cosa è, non ci capiamo
<ExPBoy> squizzolo, si ma anche tu a mettere ubuntu....
<squizzolo> ho messo windows...tante volte...due giorni e il pc morto..sono stato un due settimane che ogni due giorni dovevo formattarlo perchè era inutilizzabile
<glpiana> non andate off topic per cortesia
<cristian_c> squizzolo: come detto ieri, i sistemi si possono ottimizzare e personalizzare
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> squizzolo, se vuoi vedere se il problema delle righe che vedi è dovuto al compositing prova lxde come ti ho suggerito
<cristian_c> squizzolo: ma bisogna essere pratici, sono operazioni da 'superutente' o 'amministratore di sistema', apunto
<cristian_c> +p
<squizzolo> sisi provo a disattivare qualche effetto
<squizzolo> grazie dell'aiuto..non voglio intasare la chat dell'assistenza
<glpiana> squizzolo, non è sufficiente disattivare qualche effetto, cosa che poi magari rende unity inutilizzabile
<squizzolo> mate invece potrebbe andar bene?
<squizzolo> cioè..è pesante?
<glpiana> squizzolo, se i tuoi necessitano una interfaccia simile a windows direi di no
<glpiana> per le risorse invece mate è meglio, decisamente, di unity e cinnamon
<cristian_c> squizzolo: mate è gnome 2 like
<squizzolo> si però metto una dock bar e ci metto le cose che usano e sul desktop gli altri collegamenti
<glpiana> squizzolo, una dock piacevole alla vista prevede gli effetti e il composite, e allora se da capo
<glpiana> *sei
<squizzolo> mmmm lxde?
<glpiana> squizzolo, è quello che ti consiglio di provare già da qualche minuto
<squizzolo> ah ok scusa..poca attenzione..comunque provo a metterlo e vedo come ci si trovano. Grazie mille
<glpiana> squizzolo, tra un po' ti troverai pieno di programmi doppioni l'uno dell'altro. approfittane per scegliere cosa è meglio per te e poi magari fai una installazione pulita con ciò che hai scelto
<cristian_c> squizzolo: da superutente puoi anche limitare l'accesso a cartelle
<cristian_c> per specifici utenti
<cristian_c> squizzolo: ma ovviamente bisogna essere almeno un po' pratici, per evitare di fare pasticci
<cristian_c> squizzolo: volendo , puoi persino installare una ubuntu minimsle
<squizzolo> faccio vedere qualche schermata ai miei e poi vedo se metterlo o meno. Comunque siccome devo formattare il mio di pc, c'è un modo per fare una formattazione veloce che mi cancella tutti i programmi e non i dati?
<cristian_c> *minimale
<cristian_c> squizzolo: una volta installato ubuntu minimale, puoi installare qualsiasi desktop
<squizzolo> per ora non ci metto mano. Voglio prima studiarlo bene
<cristian_c> squizzolo: il modo per effettuare un ripristino senza cancellare la home c'è
<cristian_c> squizzolo: o separi la home, oppure avvii la live e vai in partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> squizzolo: selezionando la partizione di sistema, ma senza dare l'ok all'opzione formatta
<cristian_c> che NON dove essere spuntata
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<squizzolo> si avevo pensato si creare una doppia partizione sistema/dati
<cristian_c> squizzolo: per quanto riguarda il look, come accennato diverse volte, pupi installare temi grafici
<cristian_c> squizzolo: ma anche lì, se non sei pratico, puoi fare pasticci
<cristian_c> squizzolo: beh, su quel pc quanti sistemi operativi devono risiedere?
<squizzolo> grazie ora vedo un pochino...e per i temi a me non interessa, preferisco la cosa più minimale possibile
<squizzolo> solamente ubuntu
<cristian_c> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> squizzolo: allora è sufficiente una /, una swap e una /home
<cristian_c> squizzolo: sul wiki trovi informazioni a riguardo
<cristian_c> squizzolo: una ntfs solo se sul pc hai anche windows in dual bpot
<cristian_c> boot
<squizzolo> grazie penso lo faccio subito
<cristian_c> di niente
<squizzolo> però in questo modo tutti i programmi vengono reinstallati?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: se operi in modo corretto, avrai un sistema come fosse stato appena installato
<cristian_c> squizzolo: secondo me , devi creare un secondo utente, durante il ripristino
<cristian_c> se fai un backup della home, però stai al riparo da possibili sorprese
<squizzolo> penso formatto totalmente e faccio il backup..l'ho intasato con troppi programmi che non mi servono
<drox> vorrei installare qgis, ho visto che c'è nei repository ma dalla pagina del progetto consigliano di instalalre la loro ultima versione e aggiungere il loro repository. Unica cosa io non capisco cosa fare e prima di fare casini chiedo
<drox> https://www.qgis.org/it/site/forusers/alldownloads.html questa è la pagina
<akis24> !chat | drox
<ubot-it> drox: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<drox> XD ok visto che di la non mi rispondeva nessuno neanche con un ciao ho provato qui XD
<drox> scusate!
<gra> salve a tutti, ho problemi audio. Il suono esce dalle cuffie ma se seleziono uscita ouput pc non si sente nulla. Vi posto i dati delle schede audio http://pastebin.com/tq1eEhHX
<ussar> buongiorno,ho una cartella che vorrei eliminare ma non riesco,in apparenza è vuota ma con il comando ls -a esce questo .  ..ovvero dei punti colorati.Posso avere qualche indicazione sul significato?grazie
<glpiana> ussar, sono gli indici della directory dai tempi del dos almeno. con cd .. passi alla directory superiore. se ls -a ti da solo quello la directory e vuota
<gigirock> ussar, tutte le dir del mondo hanno .. al loro interno
<glpiana> ussar, come hai preovato a eliminarla?
<ussar> rm -f
<gigirock> e cosa risponde ?
<glpiana> ussar, per le directory devi usare rm -r
<ussar> provo
<ussar> sono nella directory come root e dice impossibile rimuovere gvfs permesso negato
<glpiana> ussar, ascolta, non puoi rimuovere la directory standoci dentro
<glpiana> ussar, e come il tappetino davanti la lavandino della cucina, non puoi toglierlo se ci stai sopra
<ussar> ok cd .. e riprovo?
<glpiana> ussar, devi fare un passo indietro (cd ..) e poi toglierlo (rm -r nome_directory)
<glpiana> ussar, ma occhio!
<glpiana> a parte che non soperchè devi farlo da root
<glpiana> ussar, perchè sei root? che senso ha?
<ussar> cd .. permesso negato
<glpiana> ussar, puoi dirmi che stai facendo? in che directory ti trovi?
<ussar> sono rimasto a : /run/user/1000/gvfs
<glpiana> ussar, su che sistema operativo?
<ussar> 16.04
<glpiana> ussar, e perchè dovresti rimuovere quel percorso?
<ussar> could not open dice sophos
<glpiana> ussar, non è un percorso reale. e sophos è un antivirus per sistemi windows
<ussar> gvfs volevo eliminare, e naturalmente sophos è la versione per linux.che significa non è reale?
<glpiana> gvfs, gnome virtual file system  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVfs
<ussar> ok allora è tutto a posto,grazie
<gra> salve a tutti, ho problemi audio. Il suono esce dalle cuffie ma se seleziono uscita ouput pc non si sente nulla. Ho installato da poco ubuntu 15.10. Vi posto i dati delle schede audio http://pastebin.com/tq1eEhHX
<gigirock> gra hai provato alsamixer ?
<gigirock> !info alsamixer
<ubot-it> Package alsamixer does not exist in xenial
<krabador> gra, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<gra> ho provato con sudo apt-get install pavucontrol, sembra non succeda nulla.
<krabador> gra, lo devi far partire
<krabador> andare nella finestra output
<domas> salve ho installato la lubunto 16.04 affianco ad windows.Quando accendo il pc e lancio lubunto mi appare la seguente scritta
<robby_zero> ciao a tutti...
<krabador> !ciao | robby_zero
<ubot-it> robby_zero: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<robby_zero> ho un problema col mio portatile..
<robby_zero> qualcuno può gentilmente aiutarmi..
<krabador> e servono i puntini di sospensione?
<krabador> !chiedi | robby_zero
<ubot-it> robby_zero: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !qualcuno | robby_zero
<ubot-it> robby_zero: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<robby_zero> ok, scusatemi.. avevo ubuntu 14.04 lts sul portatile ma ho fatto la grandissima cazzata di cancellare tutto l'hardisk del computer ed ora non riesco ad installare più nulla..
<krabador> e servono sempre i puntini di sospensione
<robby_zero> è un mio vizio quello dei puntini di sospensione. cerco di evitare.
<krabador> "cancellare tutto l'hardisk " ---> come?
<krabador> !dettagli | robby_zero
<ubot-it> robby_zero: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<robby_zero> non sto più usando il portatile, è un "hp compaq 6720s" nel dos ho cancellato completamente tutta la memoria pensando di poter reinstallare ubuntu perchè prima mi funzionava male e si bloccava di continuo. ora non riesco ad accedere a niente se non al dos.
<krabador> "nel dos ho cancellato completamente tutta la memoria" ---> puoi spiegare formalmente i passi che hai seguito?
<krabador> specificando che cpu hai , e quanta ram c'è in questo hp
<robby_zero> come ho cancellato la memoria non mi ricordo esattamente i passi svolti ma c'era la voce cancella hard disk e l'ho selezionata, maledetto me.
<robby_zero> sono nel dos e dice (tipo processore intel celeron cpu 550) per la ram non ho idea di come fare a vederla.
<krabador> se fosse tuo il pc , lo sapresti
<krabador> scarica http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> fa dvd o pendrive
<krabador> !iso | robby_zero
<ubot-it> robby_zero: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<robby_zero> è mio ma non me ne intendo, so di averla aumentata qualche anno fà. ho questo computer se non ricordo male dal 2007/2008
<krabador> !usbwin | robby_zero
<ubot-it> robby_zero: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> ni questi modi i
<krabador> manda in boot, quello dei 2 che hai fatto
<krabador> installi
<krabador> !installazione | robby_zero
<ubot-it> robby_zero: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> that's it
<robby_zero> non c'è più nemmeno windows in quel computer.
<krabador> per installare un sistema operativo ci vuole un supporto di installazione, che non si crea per evocazione.
<robby_zero> non ho capito
<krabador> segui quanto segnalato , se non sei nelle condizioni di farlo da solo, rivolgiti a qualcuno con un pc con un sistema operativo dal quale effettuare il tutto
<robby_zero> ho un altro computer con il quale vi sto scrivendo ed avevo già provato a scaricare ubuntu 16 sia da 32 bit che da 64 ma non me lo avvia.
<krabador> magari leggi i link postati
<krabador> robby_zero, ti sono arrivati?
<krabador> robby_zero, ti basta scorrere leggermente indietro questa chat
<robby_zero> scusatemi se sono pesante ma quale mi conviene scaricare?
<krabador> robby_zero, non è pesantezza
<krabador> semplicemente non leggi
<krabador> torna leggermente indietro con i messaggi, ti ho detto tutto in dettaglio , in base ai dati forniti da te ..
<Tony0> krabador mi dai il link per registrare il mio nick
<krabador> !chat | Tony0
<ubot-it> Tony0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Tony0> ah scusa
<krabador> Tony0, leggi anche la 2 di http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida#Come_chiedere_supporto
<robby_zero> io leggo, il problema è che non capisco. ora sto scaricando il primo link che mi hai postato, ovvero ubuntu 16 a 64 bit. me lo scarica in file .zip come quello con cui avevo già provato dopo come faccio a metterlo .iso?
<krabador> non è un file zip
<krabador> guarda bene
<krabador> e ti è stato indicato cosa farci
<krabador> con i link successivi
<krabador> robby_zero, continua tranquillamente a leggere
<robby_zero> mi è partito direttamente il download in .zip poi se invece di continuare al scrivermi "continua a leggere" ti soffermi un secondo sul fatto che non ho capito cosa avete scritto non sarebbe male.
<robby_zero> a me parte il download in .zip con questo pc e non riesco a capire come e cosa mettere nella chiavetta. una volta scaricato ed estratto in una cartella mi apre un sacco di cartelle diverse che io già ieri ho provato a mettere su chiavetta e ad avviare nell'altro computer ma non riesce a partire.
<krabador> robby_zero, infatti ti stai accanendo a non leggere una cosa molto semplice , inviatati in procedura
<krabador> ovvero
<krabador> !winusb | robby_zero
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<krabador> e 2
<krabador> !usbwin | robby_zero
<ubot-it> robby_zero: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> Disbela Dislugosi
<gio2180> Buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | gio2180
<ubot-it> gio2180: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gio2180> qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare come si installa google eatrh su ubuntu 16.04?
<krabador> !chat | gio2180
<ubot-it> gio2180: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gio2180> ok grazie
<nark> salve a tutti
<nark> krabador ci sei_
<nark> ho un problema con questo pc, ieri non voleva avviarsi mi dava come errore, attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0
<krabador> what's up nark
<nark> ho sono avviato in modalita live come indicatomi ieri da krabador
<krabador> hai un supporto da far partire in questo pc, in modalità prova
<krabador> ok
<krabador> apri il terminale
<nark> ok
<krabador> nark, supporto di quale ubuntu?
<nark> vai
<nark> questo e il live 16.04 lts 32bit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> incollalo nel terminale, invio
<krabador> nel risultato c'è un link , incollalo qui
<nark> fatto
<nark> https://ptpb.pw/l6hH
<krabador> nark, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<krabador> sudo fsck /dev/sda1 | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<nark> https://ptpb.pw/DU-e
<nark> sul comando umount mi ha dato risultato /dev/sda1 not mounted
<krabador> sisi,ok
<mike00> ciao a tutti
<krabador> nark, sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<krabador> nark, fa un pastebin a mano
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !ciao | mike00
<ubot-it> mike00: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mike00> ho impostato ora un nuovo sfondo del desktop ma nella selezione degli utenti mi fa vedere quello predefinito di ubuntu 16.04. come faccio per vedere quello che volgio io nella selezione degli utenti_
<mike00> _
<mike00> ?
<mike00> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<nark> mike abbi pazienza ti risponderanno tranquillo
<mike00> ok
<Kader> salve
<Kader> Qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<krabador> mike00, impostazioni di sistema --- aspetto , hai la gestione degli sfondi , puoi aggiugerlo a mano premendo  + su quelli in lista, o andare nel menu a tendina "cartella immagini "
<krabador> !qualcuno | Kader
<ubot-it> Kader: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mike00> da nautilus ho fatto dasto destro sull'immagine -> imposta come sfondo. non va bene?
<hurricane> ciao, qualcuno può aiutarmi per piacere? ho dimenticato la password
<krabador> mike00, hai chiesto dove vederli
<mike00> io vorrei che si veda sia come sfondo sia nella schermata di selezione degli utenti
<krabador> per il login manager il discorso è un altro
<Kader> All'avvio del OS vengono visializzati degli errori del tipo "amd-vi event logged io_page_fault" e, credo che le cose siano collegate, il sistema operativo non riesce in nessun modo ad usare le mie porte usb 3.0, qualcuno sa come risolvere?
<krabador> Kader, installazione reale o virtuale ?
<Kader> reale
<krabador> Kader, ubuntu quale?
<mike00> krabador, non ho capito...
<Kader> 14, in oltre ho anche un sistema fedora e il problema è lo stesso... Leggevo in giro che potrebbe essere un problema di compatibilità kernel, poi non so
<Kader> 14, in oltre ho anche un sistema fedora e il problema è lo stesso... Leggevo in giro che potrebbe essere un problema di compatibilità kernel, poi non so
<krabador> mike00, gli sfondi caricati dalla impostazioni di sistema --- aspetto, poi ce li hai anche nel loginmanager
<krabador> Kader, 14 quale?
<mike00> di solito si, ma adesso non me lo fa vedere...
<krabador> 14.04.1  14.04.2
<krabador> 14.04.3
<krabador> 14.04.4
<Kader> 04.4
<krabador> mike00, impostalo da li
<mike00> ok provo
<mike00> come faccio ad andare al loginmanager senza chiudere il mio account?
<krabador> mike00, ..
<krabador> o riavii o chiudi sessione
<mike00> ah ok pensavo ci fosse un modo, tipo bloccando la sessione...
<krabador> Kader, disabilita iommu da bios
<Kader> Già provato
<nark> krabador novita?
<krabador> mike00, se vuoi diagnosticare i cambiamenti fatti, non metterti in mezzo
<Kader> Nulla
<krabador> nark, aspetto il tuo link
<krabador> Kader, allota di' che cosa hai fatto per intero, in modo da evitare di perdere tempo entrambi
<mike00> non vedo comunque lo sfondo nel login manager
<krabador> mike00, un mondo duro
<mike00> cioe?
<nark> ma lo postato
<nark> lo riposto?
<krabador> nark, sono uscito e rientrato un paio di volte, se hai postato tra un logout ed un login, non posso averlo visto
<nark> ok lo rincollo
<nark> https://ptpb.pw/DU-e
<krabador> no nark
<krabador> ti ho chiesto di fare un pastebin a mano
<krabador> indicandoti il sito
<krabador> di sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<krabador> successivamente a quel link che hai postato .
<krabador> !pastebin | nark
<ubot-it> nark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kader> Ho provato a disabilitare iommu, l'ho riabilitato, l'ho impostato a "soft", ho provato le porte su altri sistemi (windows) e non sono danneggiate. In più ho provato sia le usb 3.0 della mobo sia quelle del case, nessuna viene riconosciuta
<krabador> Kader, cpu e mobo?
<Kader> amf fx 8320e e msi 970 gaming
<nark> krabador perdonami ma non ho capito cosa fare
<krabador> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<krabador> e fai il pastebin a mano
<krabador> !pastebin | nark
<ubot-it> nark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mike00> io non ho ancora capito come risolvere il mio problema...
<krabador> Kader, hai grub all'avvio di questo sistema?
<krabador> mike00, e insistere non gioverà ;)
<Kader> Sì
<Kader> Ah, se può essere di aiuto le porte non venivano riconosciute nemmeno dalla versione live al momento dell'installazione, tant'è che ho dovuto collegare la pendrive ad un'entrata 2.0 per far partire la live
<krabador> Kader, con iommu disabilitato in bios, avvia la macchina , in corrispondenza della prima linea di grub, premi il tasto "e" della tastiera
<nark> ti risulta che lo abbia fatto?
<krabador> Kader, nella linea riportante quiet splash, dopo uno spazio digita iommu=soft
<Kader> provo
<krabador> nark, mi stai prendendo in giro? digita nel terminale sudo fsck /dev/sda1 , premi invio, vai nel sito indicato , copi il risultato
<krabador> premi paste
<krabador> incolli qui il link risultante
<krabador> kader, premi f10
<nark> krabador dopo che premo paste non mi da nessun link
<krabador> nark, eh, come dire... nella barra degli indirizzi del browser, non hai nessun indirizzo ?
<nark> ahhhhh ok scusami non avevo capito
<nark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16497047/
<nark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16497047/
<krabador> nark, il comando era tornato alla linea di comando?
<krabador> ovvero ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<nark> si
<krabador> nark, hai problemi con l'unica partizione presente nel disco
<nark> si lo so
<nark> quindi?
<krabador> e belli grossi
<nark> ma non sistemabili
<krabador> se lo sapevi, ti meravigli di errori all'avvio del sistema? :D
<krabador> nark, se la partizione è andata, per danni fisici al disco, digli tranquillamente addio
<nark> si ieri non si e voluto avviare
<nark> come faccio a sapere quanto e andata
<nark> si puo recuperare qualcosa
<krabador> nark, sudo lshw | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<nark> https://ptpb.pw/5XQR
<krabador> mike00, se immagine jpeg , caricata da impostazioni di sistema --- aspetto, ce l'hai anche in login manager
<krabador> il disco che monta questo pc ha piu' di 10 anni
<krabador> hai sbagliato formalmente a continuare ad andare avanti indifferentemente , negli ultimi tempi , con esso
<nark> ora lo posso buttare
<nark> si ma a parte gli scherzi dentro ce la tesina di mia nipote e recuperabile o no?
<krabador> nark, mkdir /media/a
<nark> impossibile creare la directory permesso negato
<krabador> nark, sudo mkdir /media/a
<krabador> nark, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/a
<krabador> sudo ls -la /media/a | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<nark> https://ptpb.pw/9gfs
<krabador> ci sono stati messaggi da  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/a  ?
<nark> si dove te li incollo?
<krabador> !pastebinit | nark
<ubot-it> nark: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<krabador> !pastebin | nark
<ubot-it> nark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> il secondo
<nark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16497558/
<krabador> <nark> ora lo posso buttare
<krabador> <nark> si ma a parte gli scherzi ---> nessuno qui sta scherzando, un disco ridotto come questo , è stato un errore usarlo per qualcosa di importante
<nark> hai ragione ma non pensavo mi lasciasse ero fiducioso
<nark> si riesce a recuperare quel file tesina?
<krabador> con ottime probabilità no, per darti una risposta semplice.
<nark> cavolucci
<krabador> sudo fsck -a /dev/sda1 | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<nark> ma una strada giusto x averci almeno provato?
<krabador> nark, niente alla portata di un utente inesperto
<krabador> non offenderti
<nark> https://ptpb.pw/9MRl
<nark> no no tranquillo pero magari con un aiuto?
<krabador> nark, il pastebin a mano è arrivato dopo 10 min, e si trattava di fare copia incolla, sulla base di questo, vuoi effettuare un tentativo di recupero dati, che potrebbe peggiorare ulteriormente le cose ?
<nark> perche non avevo capito bene, pero dai non sono interdetto se mi dai una mano, solo quel file mi interessa
<nark> capiscimi please
<krabador> quello che stai dicendo è fin troppo chiaro
<krabador> ma non è che solo perchè ti serve un solo file, le cose siano piu' semplici
<krabador> capiscimi please
<nark> krabador capisco cosa vuoi dire pero sono uno che impara dagli errori errare e umano arrendersi e da vigliacchi se ti va di darmi una mano te ne sarei grato
<krabador> nark, non c'è nessuna filosofia da sfoderare, non ci occupiamo di recupero dati qui, e se ci tieni ai tuoi dati, contatta personale competente a riguardo
<nark> ok grazie dell-aiuto in altra chat mi possono aiutare o no? abito in un paesino e non credo di trovare facilmente uno che riesca ad aiutarmi anche pagandolo
<nark> per questo insistevo ma comunque sei un grande e grazie x avermi spiegato le cose
<krabador> nark, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<krabador> !chat | nark
<ubot-it> nark: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nark> impossibile trovare il pacchetto testdisk
<nark> devo passare in altra chat?
<krabador> nark, software-properties-gtk
<nark> fatto mi si e aperta una schermata
<krabador> abilita tutto , tranne che "sources"
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<krabador> !chat | nark
<ubot-it> nark: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nark> sources non lo vedo in elenco
<krabador> ...
<krabador> http://i.stack.imgur.com/VLGND.png
<krabador> se in inglese, cosi'
<krabador> se in italiano "codice sorgente"
<nark> ottimo
<krabador> ma <krabador> abilita tutto , tranne che "sources"
<nark> e in italiano per questo non trovavo sources
<krabador> c'è da attendere altro?
<nark> fatto
<nark> ho installato testdesk
<krabador> !chat | nark
<ubot-it> nark: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> e 3
<nark> testdisk sorry
<nark> devo passare in altra chat?
<Gianlucaluperto> come faccio ad istallare i file .exe
<krabador> !chat | Gianlucaluperto
<ubot-it> Gianlucaluperto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gianlucaluperto> krabador grz
<Chry79> Ciao a Tutti, è da qualche tempo che quando faccio gli aggiornamenti mi esce un errore e mi dice di controllare la connessione a internete che però c'è e funziona...che posso fare?
<krabador> Chry79, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Chry79, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Chry79> ok
<Chry79> poi?
<krabador> incolli qui il link
<Chry79> come faccio?
<krabador> copia / incolla ?
<krabador> Chry79, lo sai fare ?
<Chry79> devo copiare e incollare tutto quello che è venuto fuori?
<Chry79> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<Chry79> E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Chry79> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<Chry79> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<Chry79> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Chry79> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16499777/
<krabador> Chry79, hai software center aperto ?
<Chry79> ho fatto qualche aggiornamento e ho la rotellina rossa, credo chieda riavvio, però è chiuso
<krabador> Chry79, riavvia
<Chry79> ok arrivo
<Chry79> krabador, eccomi
<krabador> Chry79, rimanda la stessa cosa
<krabador> <krabador> Chry79, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Chry79> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16499842/
<krabador> Chry79, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Chry79> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16499864/
<krabador> Chry79, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<krabador> Chry79, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Chry79> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16499904/
<krabador> Chry79, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebint
<krabador> Chry79, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo
<Chry79> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16499924/
<krabador> Chry79, nessun problema cno gli aggiornamenti .
<Chry79> per cui ignoro l'errore che esce?
<krabador> non uscirà piu'
<Chry79> krabador, grazie 1000
<Chry79> sena di voi sarei perso!
<krabador> buon sistema Chry79
<rosimo> se clicco sull'icona di applicativo attivo il sistema crasha, ma è normale?
<rosimo> ho ubuntu 14.04
<vincy> ciao a tutti mi servirebbe una mano riguardo a ubuntu 16.04 ce qualcuno che puo aiutarmi_
<f843d0> rosimo: direi che non è normale, prova in modalità live a riprodurre il problema, non credo ciò avvenga
<f843d0> !chiedi | vincy
<ubot-it> vincy: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rosimo> scrivi direttmente il problema
<rosimo> provo la live, ma se il problema non si ripropone? che posso fare?
<f843d0> rosimo: significa che il tuo sistema è stato compromesso da qualche tua azione. Tipo, installazione di software esterno ad ubuntu, ppa, cose simili
<rosimo> personal package archive?
<vincy> allora, ho  provato a installare ubuntu 16.04 ma ad un certo punto dell installazione mi da errn 5 e non continua. il problema e  che precedentemente avevo selezionato in fase di installaizone di formattare l hard disk e quindi cancellare il vecchio windows per installare ubuntu. morale della favola non riesco a installare ubuntu, l hard disk e fro
<f843d0> rosimo: si, per esempio
<vincy> mattato, e riesco  solo a far partire la live di ubuntu.
<f843d0> vincy: hai controllato l'integrità dell'immagine caricata sul supporto di installazione?
<vincy> come si fa_
<f843d0> !md5 | vincy
<ubot-it> vincy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<f843d0> !md5sum | vincy
<ubot-it> vincy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<vincy> la live la faccio partire da pen drive
<vincy> event not found
<vincy> e tra i tanti problemi ce anche che mozilla crasha spesso
<vincy> poi mi ritrovo con un sacco di partizioni sul disco fisso
<vincy> ho provato a ridurle con gparted ma mi sa che ne ho create di piu
<vincy> eccomi
<vincy> sperando non crasha
<vincy> nn ho capito bene cosa devo fare
<vincy> ci siete
<vincy> sto provando a scaricare un altra iso e mi si blocca   il download a circa 900 mb dicendomi che non ho spazio sul disco
<vincy> il mio disco e di 160 gb
<vincy> grazie mille
<vincy82> ce qualcuno_
<vincy82> ciao
<vincy82> ho provato a installare ubuntu 16.04 ma mi sono cacciato in un casino pazzesco
<vincy82> praticamente in fase di installazione mi esce l errore errn 5
<vincy82> e riesco a far partire solo la live
<vincy82> con firefox che crasha ogni 3 secondi
<vincy82> e con qualche problema con il disco fisso e le partizioni
<vincy82> che posso fare_
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-19
<Saraastagni> ok
<Saraastagni> Qualcuno?
<gra> salve, è possibile installare su ubuntu 15.10 chromium con l'aggiornamento a flash? come si puo fare?
<drox> salve io avrei dei problemi di configurazione con ua scheda audio esterna, il sistema non la vede e non so come fare la sessione è giusta?
<cilla_cecy> Ciao! ho cmprato (X540SA-XX004D) Notebook X540SA-XX004D Sistema Operativo: FreeDoso; Non riesco ad installare Ubuntu 14.4! si blocca il cd!
<cilla_cecy> qualcuno mi può aiutare??
<svernagovich> ragazzi ho aggiornato il sistema all'ultima release ma nel fare questa operazione è scomparso dal pannello dell'indicatore l'icona audio, come faccio a recuperare quesga funzione???
<vincenzo82> ciao a tutti vi espongo il mio problema con ubuntu 16.04. allora ho provato a installarlo ma mi da l errore  errn 5. la cosa di cui sono veramente certo e che potrei avere un problema a l hard disk, perche nelle partizioni lo vedo ma per alcune funzioni non riesco a interagire. mi potete aiutare_ grazie
<vincenzo82> ce qulacuno_
<svernagovich> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<vincenzo82> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo82> ho un problema con l installazione di ubuntu 16.04
<akis24> vincenzo82: che problema descrivilo con dettagli
<vincenzo82> ma credo che il problema non sia nel file di installazione ma nel mio hd
<vincenzo82> ok
<vincenzo82> ho provato a installare ubuntu 16.04, ma mi errn 5
<akis24> vincenzo82: hai creato usb o disco live ?
<vincenzo82> da usb con unetbootin
<akis24> !usbwin |vincenzo82
<ubot-it> vincenzo82: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<vincenzo82> il problema e che scrivo da live
<vincenzo82> perche non ho nessun sistema operativo installato
<vincenzo82> posso fare ugualmente queste cose_
<akis24> vincenzo82:  da terminale dai sudo fdisk -l  e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | vincenzo82
<ubot-it> vincenzo82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vincenzo82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16504712/
<akis24> vincenzo82:  il comando non è completo   ..  sudo fdisk -l
<vincenzo82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16504726/
<vincenzo82> l hd di cui parlo e quello di 149 gb ma non riesco proprio a interagirci, ho provato anche con gparted ma nulla. Mi dice che manca il file di root
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> che è il "file di root" ?
<akis24> vincenzo82: le partizioni sul disco sono presenti  prova ad avviare l'installazione  a un certo punto nella fase di installazione ti sara' richiesto di definire le partizioni usa   /dev/sda1  e imposta come punto di mount  "  / "
<akis24> vincenzo82:  senza apici ...
<vincenzo82> ok provo
<vincenzo82> si
<vincenzo82> nulla da fare
<vincenzo82> come gia detto il disco ce ma non mi fa modificare nulla
<vincenzo82> io sono sicur che il problema e questo
<akis24> vincenzo82:  apri gparted  e posta uno screen
<akis24> !image | vincenzo82
<ubot-it> vincenzo82: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vincenzo82> come si  fa lo screen
<akis24> vincenzo82:  dal menu → accessori " cattura schermata "   oppure usa il tasto stamp
<vincenzo82> ah ok
<vincenzo82> http://prntscr.com/b5u5xb
<akis24> vincenzo82:  le partizioni le hai create tu da live  ?
<vincenzo82> no
<akis24> e come sono apparse ?
<vincenzo82> la partizione che mi da piu problemi di tutti e quella estesa
<ExPBoy> magia
<akis24> eh
<vincenzo82> io ho creato solo lo swap
<akis24> vincenzo82: visto che il discorso per farti capire sarebbe lungo ... leggi qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale  e prova a partizionare  il disco
<vincenzo82> ok grazie
<akis24> vincenzo82: se installi solo ubuntu non serve creare la partizione estesa  ti basta al limite creare una partizione ext4  e destinarla come mount a /   e una di swap
<vincenzo82> si infatti io voglio solo ubuntu
<akis24> bene leggi vincenzo82  ci sono anche gli esempi sulla guida che ti abbiamo postato
<vincenzo82> ma quella partizione estesa non so proprio come eliminarla perche quando ci clicco col destro si apre il menu ma non posso interagirci
<akis24> vincenzo82:  solo un informazione visto che non hai nessun sistema operatico come hai creato la live ??
<akis24> operativo *
<vincenzo82> dal menu di unet bootin try ubuntu....
<ExPBoy> ?
<akis24> e unetbootin dove era se non avevi S.O. ?
<vincenzo82> nel pennino usb dove ce l installazione
<vincenzo82> dove ce il file di installazione
<ExPBoy> hai la live su usb giusto?
<vincenzo82> si
<vincenzo82> credo di si
<ExPBoy> allora lancia l'installazione e vai in automatico fa tutto da solo
<vincenzo82> lo so ma anche li mi da problemi
<ExPBoy> ehh
<vincenzo82> cmq ci provo puo darsi funziona
<ExPBoy> quella live dove l'hai presa?
<vincenzo82> dal sito ubuntu
<akis24> vincenzo82: usa l'opzione installa e usa tutto il disco
<vincenzo82> ok
<ExPBoy> si ma come l'hai fatta?
<ExPBoy> nel sito c'è il file .iso
<vincenzo82> con unet bootin
<ExPBoy> :(
<vincenzo82> perche?
<ExPBoy> ci rinuncio
<vincenzo82> ho scaricato l iso
<vincenzo82> e l ho messa nel pennino tramite unetbootin
<ExPBoy> e unetbootin dove era?
<vincenzo82> l avevo scaricato da internet
<ExPBoy> bho prova ad installare
<vincenzo82> ok
<ExPBoy> magari funziona
<vincenzo82> con l aiuto dello spirito santo aha ha ha ha
<vincenzo82> vi faccio sapere
<vincenzo82> akis24 ho provato ma sempre err n 5
<guillelm> Salve
<guillelm> ho ubuntu 14.04 con il kernel 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 3 21:30:45 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux vorrei avviarlo con il kernel dell'ultimo aggiornamento:  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-87-generic.
<guillelm> Premetto che ubuntu 14.04 si trova in dual boot con altra distribuzione linux e che il grub è gestito da quest'altra istallazione 	
<akis24> vincenzo82: rifai la usb con creatore dischi
<akis24> guillelm: ti basta selezionarlo all'avvio il nuovo kernel
<guillelm> ??
<guillelm> ma non me lo da l'ultimo
<guillelm> il grub è gestito da un'altra distro
<akis24> guillelm: se installato di solito viene usato di default all'avvio
<vincenzo82> akis24 ok ci provo ma sara difficile
<guillelm> scusa l'ignoranza
<akis24> guillelm: riavvia dalla versione che gestisce il grub  e vedi se viene visto
<guillelm> quando vedo passare gli aggiornamenti del kernel questo deve essere installato?
<guillelm> non viene in automatico?
<vincenzo82> akis24 ieri ci ho provato ma quando scarica ubuntu 16.04 non ha spazio a sufficenza e a 1gb si ferma e mi dice che non puo continuare essendo il file 1.4
<akis24> guillelm:  quando il sistema avvisa che ci sono aggiornamenti devono essere fatti ovvio
<guillelm> si li faccio
<akis24> guillelm: sei tu che devi autorizzare l'aggiornamento.. il sistema da solo non li fa'
<guillelm> ma poi devo installare il nuovo kernel io manualmente?
<akis24> guillelm: parliamo di ubuntu con avviso di nuovo kernel fa' tutto da solo se avvii l'aggiornamento
<guillelm> non mi pare
<akis24> guillelm:  e non pare a te ma è cosi
<guillelm> cmq vado a vedere
<guillelm> riavvio il pc
<akis24> bene
<guillelm> grazie intanto
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> vincenzo82: non avendo tu nessun sistema operativo come crei la usb resta un mistero a meno che ci spieghi bene tutto
<vincenzo82> io la usb l avevo creata quando avevo windows7
<akis24> vincenzo82:  e fin qui ci siamo bene
<vincenzo82> poi dato che volevo solo ubuntu in fase di installazione ho selezionato formatta disco e installa ubuntu 16
<vincenzo82> l installazione e andata male con errn 5
<vincenzo82> ed e per questo che mi ritrovo senza sistema operativo e solo con la live nel pennino
<akis24> vincenzo82: bene e ti avevo consigliato di rifarla con universalusb installer
<drox> domanda che potrebbe riustare stupida ma la faccio lo stesso. Sto installando il pacchetto linux-lowlatency perchè devo registrare delle cose in presa diretta su una traccia uso ardour. La mia domanda è il nuovo kernel viene caricato in automatico all'avvio?
<akis24> vincenzo82: appunto se la usb è venuta male diciamo cosi come fai a ricrearla ?
<vincenzo82> appunto
<vincenzo82> anche perche non posso scaricare di nuovo la iso che non mi entra
<akis24> vincenzo82: prova a crearla da un amico .. oltre non è possibile dirti
<akis24> vincenzo82:  la usb deve essere minimo due gb per metterci ubuntu
<vincenzo82> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<drox> akis24, scusa il disturbo tu sai rispondermi?
<akis24> drox: mai fatto ..
<drox> no quello che voglio sapere è se lo carica in automatico visto che aggiorna il grub
<drox> o come posso vedere se lo fa?
<akis24> drox: ovviamente si se la versione che installi è diversa da quello in uso lo dovresti trovare all'avvio nelle opzioni di grub
<drox> se vedessi il grub sono d'accordo
<drox> ma a meaccede senza farlo vedere
<drox> come faccio allora a impostare l'avvio che mi mostri il grub?
<akis24> drox:  dovrai riavviare immagino e grub dovrebbe apparirti
<drox> mmmm mai apparso da quando ho installato la 14.04
<drox> 2 anni fa
<akis24> drox: all'avvio prova a premere la barra spazio  e vedi se appare
<drox> ah ok
<akis24> drox: intendo prima che si avvii il sistema
<drox> ma non c'è il modo di cambiare l'impostazione da ghost a visibile
<drox> ?
<drox> una volta si poteva
<akis24> drox: si bisogna editare la configurazione di grub ma serve qualcuno esperto
<drox> trovato wiki grazie sei sempre gentilissimo
<akis24> drox: puoi provare a dare uname -a prima di riavviare per vedere il kernel in uso
<drox> yes
<drox> grazie ancora
<akis24> drox: e anche dopo riavviato e avrai la conferma se è cambiato
<vincenzo82> akis24 ciao
<vincenzo82> akis24 scusami il disturbo ma ti volevo chiedere se per fare tutto cio che mi hai detto posso usare l hd esterno
<vincenzo82> mi creo 2 gb di spazio formattato ee in FAT32
<vincenzo82> che dici funziona?
<akis24> vincenzo82: prova pure che dirti
<vincenzo82> l unica cosa e che il disco a 4 partizioni in ntfs
<vincenzo82> e non so bene come crearmi la partizione per il file d installazione ubuntu
<akis24> vincenzo82:  fin quando non avrai una usb live o disco live  parliamo di aria fritta  pensi di correre e invece devi imparare a camminare ..
<akis24> ora di pranzo per me scusa .. ma devo andare
<vincenzo82> ok grazie
<Cabbasisis> Ho un problema relativo alla mia connessione wifi con ubuntu 16.04
<Cabbasisis> E' come se il wifi non venisse rilevato
<glpiana> Cabbasisis, dall'installazione in poi è mai stato rilevato?
<Cabbasisis> No
<glpiana> Cabbasisis, la scheda wifi è interna al pc o è un dongle usb?
<gra> ciao a tutti, ho un problema audio. Ho ubuntu 15.10, schede audio http://pastebin.com/rpuF0JQt , in pratica se inserisco un microfono l'audio non si sente ma il segnale arriva e viene anche registrato
<Cabbasisis> Interna al cp
<Cabbasisis> pc*
<glpiana> gra, in un terminale scrivi: alsamixer  e cerca il canale del microfono e alzane il volume
<glpiana> Cabbasisis, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Cabbasisis
<ubot-it> Cabbasisis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cabbasisis> http://pastebin.com/wTgY9Hcz
<glpiana> Cabbasisis, http://askubuntu.com/questions/504718/wlan0-not-showing-up-mediatek-corp-mt7630e-802-11bgn-wireless
<gra> glpiana grazie, purtroppo ho alzato i volumi ma non si sente comunque
<glpiana> gra, sotto il canale del microfono leggi "MM"?
<gra> ora provo
<gra> ho due livelli entrambi con scritto - front mi - uno però sotto a MM, l'altro no
<glpiana> gra, vai sotto a quello con MM e premi "m", poi riprova il microfono
<gra> grazie, GRANDE glpiana, ora si sente tramite il mic anteriore, quello posteriore pero se con f6 vado a selezionare la sche nvidia mi da s/pdif ed s/pdif1 entrambi impostati a 00
<glpiana> gra, s/pdif son sti cavi qui: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/S/PDIF
<gra> Grazie mille, ora faccio un po di prove e vedo se riesco a far attivare il mic posteriore
<glpiana> gra, sicuro che visualizzando i canali più a destra in alsamixer non appaia anche rear mic?
<gra> glpiana ora controllo
<vincenzo82> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo82> ho un problema con l installazione di ubuntu 16
<glpiana> esponilo
<vincenzo82> praticamente avevo win7
<vincenzo82> ho creato con unetbootin l installazione tramite usb
<glpiana> !winusb | vincenzo82
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<glpiana> !usbwin | vincenzo82
<ubot-it> vincenzo82: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<vincenzo82> in fase d installazione ho selezionato di formattare il disco principale
<vincenzo82> l installazione ha avuto problemi e ora sono senza sistema operativo
<vincenzo82> praticamente in live
<glpiana> vincenzo82, non è stata una mossa furba eliminare windows
<vincenzo82> lo so
<vincenzo82> ma come posso recuperare?
<vincenzo82> ho collegato un hd esterno e tra i programmi ho trovato un immagine di ubuntu 13.04
<vincenzo82> potrei installare provvisoriamente quella
<vincenzo82> ma non so come fare
<gra> glpiana , si ce ma alzandolo non influisce, forse modificando s/pdif abilito la connessione?
<glpiana> gra, non credo. al massimo prova a usare pavucontrol. se non è installato, installalo
<glpiana> vincenzo82, tu ora cosa stai usando?
<vincenzo82> una live
<gra> glpiana ok
<vincenzo82> se stacco il pennino usb  non ho sistema operativo
<glpiana> vincenzo82, quella con cui hai provato ad installare prima?
<vincenzo82> si
<glpiana> vincenzo82, che errore ti ha dato l'installazione?
<vincenzo82> errn 5
<glpiana> vincenzo82, in quale contesto?
<vincenzo82> potrebbe non essere buona l immagine
<vincenzo82> nel momento in cui scrivi il nome
<vincenzo82> in pratica poco dopo che clicco installa
<glpiana> vincenzo82, eh, nel momento in cui scrivi il nome cosa succede?
<vincenzo82> esce una finestra con scritto quest errore
<glpiana> vincenzo82, solo errn 5? senza descrizioni?
<vincenzo82> aspetta che te lo dico subito
<vincenzo82> praticamente mi scrive che potrei avere problemi al lettore cd
<vincenzo82> ma io ho fatto tutto tramite usb
<glpiana> vincenzo82, ecco
<glpiana> vincenzo82, non hai un altro pc funzionante?
<vincenzo82> no
<glpiana> vincenzo82, il dico esterno su cui hai la iso 13.04 è usb?
<vincenzo82> si
<glpiana> hai anche un'altra penna usb?
<vincenzo82> no
<glpiana> sempre più difficile. vabbè se vuoi proviamo, ma non ti assicuro nulla
<vincenzo82> se creassi una partizione sull hd esterno?
<vincenzo82> 4 gb
<vincenzo82> fat 32
<glpiana> la versione che hai sulla penna e la 13.04 sono almeno entrambe per la stessa architettura?
<vincenzo82> si 64 bit
<glpiana> vincenzo82, oki, anzitutto apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | vincenzo82
<ubot-it> vincenzo82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gra> glpiana , avevo inserito il jack del mic posteriore nell'ingresso sbagliato, funziona bene
<glpiana> gra ahahaha :D
<vincenzo82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16505825/
<glpiana> vincenzo82, dammi un attimo che devo provare una cosa
<vincenzo82> tranquillo
<glpiana> vincenzo82, intanto dimmi: nel caso un cd o un dvd su cui scrivere una immagine ce l'hai?
<vincenzo82> no
<glpiana> vincenzo82, niente, ho rpovato una cosa ma non va. secondo me devi avere o un altro pc o un'altra usb o almeno un cd/dvd
<glpiana> se mi viene in mente altro te lo dico
<vincenzo82> ok
<vincenzo82> non si puo interagire direttamente sull immagine?
<vincenzo82> avevo provato a scaricare universal usb linux ma serve wine
<vincenzo82> e in live....
<giovanniariete> ho installato ubuntu 16.04 ma non riesco a installare la usb per collegarmi ad internet
<akis24> giovanniariete: che usb modello ? hai provato a collegarla e vedere se da network-manager viene rilevata la connessione ?
<giovanniariete> usb robotics
<giovanniariete> mi dice errore manger archivie
<giovanniariete> neanche la chiavetta rileva la postazione per il cavo è lontano
<akis24> giovanniariete:  inserisci la usb poi apri il terminale e dai lsusb  e metti su pastebin tutto
<akis24> !paste | giovanniariete
<ubot-it> giovanniariete: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Therealfiocco> Salve , vorrei richiedere assistenza per quanto riguarda l'installazione di Ubuntu
<krabador> !chiedi | Therealfiocco
<ubot-it> Therealfiocco: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Therealfiocco> Allora scusate : Ho provato sia a formattare la partizione con windows 7 per mettere Ubuntu e anche creare partizione e provare ad installare ubuntu su tale partizione ma nulla . IL problema si rivela quando devo scegliere il device . L'unica opzione selezionabile e già selezionata è /dev/sda se premo su 'change'si blocca allo stesso modo se premo
<Therealfiocco> su 'Installa' . Nella parte superiore dove dobrebbero esserci i device non c'è nulla , è tutto bianco. Probabili soluzioni?
<krabador> Therealfiocco, carica il supporto di installazione con "prova senza installare"
<krabador> attacca un cavo lan
<krabador> entra in questo canale da li
<Therealfiocco> Il cavo LAN è già collegato poichè il pc è fisso
<krabador> una preoccupazione in meno.
<Therealfiocco> Ok , quindi provo ad avviarlo dal pc dopo aver caricato Ubuntu senza installarlo?
<krabador> Therealfiocco, calma calma
<krabador> preoccupati di entrare in questo canale dalla sessione di prova di ubuntu , da quel pc.
<Therealfiocco> Ok , vado ma non disconnetto da quest'altro!
<Therealfiocc> Eccomi
<krabador> Therealfiocc, l'altro a che serve, allora?
<Therealfiocc> Ora lo chiudo era solo per sicurezza , per non perdere contatto in caso di non funzionamento
<krabador> Therealfiocc, di che versione di ubuntu stiamo parlando
<Therealfiocc> 13.10
<krabador> Therealfiocc, sei fuori strada
<Therealfiocc> Perchè? So che è una vecchia versione eh , ma avevo a disposizione questo
<krabador> Therealfiocc, un sistema operativo non è una guarnizione di un rubinetto
<krabador> o ti allinei a versioni aggiornate/supportate
<Therealfiocc> Si lo so bene ma il computer ha qualche anno per quello sono andato deciso sul 13.10
<Therealfiocc> Devo provare con l'ultima versione?
<krabador> oppure ci salutiamo qui, per quanto riguarda la fornitura di supporto
<krabador> Therealfiocc, non si va "ad occhio" con queste cose, specie se non si sa di cosa si sta parlando.
<krabador> elenca modello preciso di cpu, quantitativo di ram, e modello preciso di scheda video
<krabador> in modo da contestualizzare meglio .
<Therealfiocc> 4 GB di Ram , Scheda Video Nvidia GeForce G100 , il processore è Intel Pentium Dual Core
<krabador> intel pentium dual core , quale?
<Therealfiocc> E 5300
<Therealfiocc> 2.60 Ghz
<krabador> sei perfettamente allineato con l'ultima versione ubuntu e derivate
<Therealfiocc> Infatti la sto scaricando e la proverò, esco dal supporto se mi occorrerà entrerò dal pc stesso su cui voglio installare dopo aver avviato Ubuntu senza installarlo . Grazie della pazienza .
<krabador> puoi provare in sessione di prova con pendrive o dvd ,ubuntu, o derivate , in modo da scegliere quella con cui ti trovi meglio e che ti sembra prestazionalmente migliore
<Therealfiocc> Sarà fatto!
<sandokan> ciao a tutti, il wi fi non mi legge più le reti, sono passato da poco all'aggiornamento 16.04, qualcuno ha idee? grazie
<krabador> sandokan, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<sandokan> ok krabador
<krabador> incolla il link creato da quest'ultimo
<sandokan> krabador eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/16507838/
<sandokan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16507838/
<sandokan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16507838/     eccolo krabador
<krabador> sandokan,  "*-network UNCLAIMED"
<krabador> rfkill list | pastebinit
<sandokan> cosa vuol dire?
<sandokan> krabador?
<sandokan> Eccolo krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/16507948/
<krabador> sandokan, per favore , lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<sandokan> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/16508127/
<krabador> sandokan, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<krabador> sandokan, hai uefi, in questo pc ?
<krabador> sandokan, "sono passato da poco all'aggiornamento 16.04" ---> il malfunzionamento s'è verificato subito ?
<sandokan> krabador eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/16508240/
<sandokan> non so cosa sia UEFI, non so se si è verificato subito, in ufficio ho il cavo quindi non uso spesso wi fi.
<krabador> sandokan, è un notebook o fisso?
<sandokan> notebook
<krabador> sandokan, puoi postarmi il modello '
<krabador> ?
<sandokan> krabador Lenovo G50
<krabador> sandokan, riavvia il notebook, disabilita secureboot, avvia ubuntu , sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source, riavvia
<Therealfiocco> Salve , sono lo stesso di prima . Ho avviato Ubuntu 16.04 ma quando vado a premere su installa mi dice 'errore interno' e si chiude il processo di installazione. (Sono dal pc su cui voglio mettere Ubuntu , ho avviato la prova di Ubuntu senza installarlo , come richiesto prima)
<krabador> Therealfiocco, ok , apri il terminale
<sandokan> krabador come si disabilita secureboot?
<krabador> sandokan, è una delle voci del bios, consulta il manuale per come entrare
<krabador> sandokan, le procedure non sono tutte uguali
<krabador> Therealfiocco, sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> Therealfiocco, nell'output ci sarà un link web, incollalo qui
<sioseal> ma questo è l'unico server irc rimasto dove si trovano anche community italiane numerose?
<Therealfiocco> https://ptpb.pw/V36T
<krabador> sandokan, potrebbe essere fn+F2
<krabador> !chat | sioseal
<ubot-it> sioseal: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Therealfiocco,hai intenzione di installare ubuntu in dual boot con windows ?
<sioseal> sorry ;)
<Therealfiocco> Nono solo Ubuntu
<krabador> Therealfiocco, e sei sicuro che ubuntu fa tutto quello che ti serve ?
<Therealfiocco> Sicurissimo!
<krabador> privarsi completamente di windows, se non si conosce a dovere ubuntu, puo' essere seccante se ci si accorge che certe cose che servono , si possono fare solo su win, nonostante alternative libere e linux di software vario ,e la possibilità offerta da wine di usare in ubuntu software windows
<Therealfiocco> Ho già usato Ubuntu negli scorsi anni sul portatile , senza alcun problema quindi sono sicurissimo!
<krabador> hai uefi in questa macchina ?
<Kibou99> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | Kibou99
<ubot-it> Kibou99: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Kibou99> avrei una domanda...
<krabador> Kibou99, non ho le pinze, mi dispiace
<krabador> !chiedi | Kibou99
<ubot-it> Kibou99: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Therealfiocco> Scusa krabador ma non so se ha Uefi
<Kibou99> Io vorrei installare linux, ma siccome non dispongo di un cd o una pendrive..vorrei installarlo direttamente dalla iso, come potrei farlo?
<krabador> Therealfiocco, e cosa si fa in questi casi ?
<krabador> Kibou99, non puoi
<Therealfiocco> Devo avviare Windows e vedere il tipo di Bios?
<krabador> Therealfiocco, bios che non vedi da win ;)
<krabador> Therealfiocco, segnala il modello del notebook
<krabador> Therealfiocco, modello preciso
<Kibou99> No..allora...ho scaricato la iso di ubuntu e vorrei installarlo con qualche programma direttamente.. si può fare?
<Therealfiocco> Non è un notebook ma un tower
<krabador> Kibou99, cosa non è chiaro di "non puoi " ?
<krabador> Therealfiocco, segnala modello motherboard
<Kibou99> Percheè?
<krabador> Kibou99, che fai , frigni?
<Kibou99> più o meno..
<krabador> beh, allora
<krabador> !chat | Kibou99
<ubot-it> Kibou99: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kibou99> ....
<Kibou99> non mi sembri molto maturo..
<krabador> Kibou99, hai chiesto, ti è stata data una risposta, e qui dentro c'è il dovere di rispondere con cognizione di causa
<krabador> Kibou99, se la risposta non è di tuo gradimento, il discorso non riguarda questo canale .
<Kibou99> ....
<Kibou99> ok scusate il disturbo
<Kibou99> teste di minchia
<Therealfiocco> Krabador non so che scheda madre ho , ho guardato in giro ma necessito di riavviare o no?
<krabador> la scuola sta finendo
<krabador> Therealfiocco, "hai guardato in giro dove" ?
<Therealfiocco> sudo lshw ho provato
<krabador> Therealfiocco, ...
<krabador> Therealfiocco, comunque mandalo anche qui    sudo lshw | | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> Therealfiocco, comunque mandalo anche qui    sudo lshw | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> questo , non l'altro
<Therealfiocco> https://ptpb.pw/LCFc
<Therealfiocco> https://ptpb.pw/LCFc
<Therealfiocco> https://ptpb.pw/LCFc
<Therealfiocco> E'impazzito scusate
<krabador> non hai uefi
<DRTG> salve ho un problema con microfono in Ubuntu 15.10. Ha smesso di funzionare. Non va nemmeno con skype. Ho provato con altro microfono ma nulla. L'audio invece funziona. C'è modo di risolvere?
<krabador> DRTG, cosa hai provato fino ad adesso ?
<Therealfiocco> krabador quindi?
<krabador> Therealfiocco, ti dai una calmata ;)
<krabador> Therealfiocco, chiudi il gestore files, sudo umount /dev/sda2
<krabador> Therealfiocco, fai partire l'installazione , e nel caso di errori , fai uno screen,  che posti qui
<krabador> !image | Therealfiocco
<ubot-it> Therealfiocco: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Therealfiocco> http://prnt.sc/b5zcid
<krabador> Therealfiocco, hai scelto "altro"
<krabador> apparivano altre opzioni ?
<Therealfiocco> http://prnt.sc/b5zct2
<krabador> questa è scontata
<Therealfiocco> Nono solo quella opzione!
<Therealfiocco> Se clicco su 'modifica' crasha
<krabador> mi mandi la schermata di selezione?
<Therealfiocco> http://prnt.sc/b5zdxi
<sandokan> krabador fatto tutto
<sandokan> ma non è cambiato nulla
<krabador> salluc69, hai lasciato secure boot disabilitato ?
<krabador> sandokan, hai mandato correttamente i comandi segnalati ?
<sandokan> si
<sandokan> krabador li ho copiati e incollati
<krabador> sandokan, uname -a | pastebinit
<sandokan> krabador eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/16509405/
<krabador> Therealfiocco, esci dall'installer, sudo gparted
<krabador> Therealfiocco, manda scree
<krabador> sandokan, da grub in avvio, vai in avanzate, e carica il kernel precednete
<Therealfiocco> krabador http://prnt.sc/b5zhch
<krabador> Therealfiocco, chiudi gparted
<krabador> Therealfiocco, sudo umount /dev/sda2
<sandokan> krabador eccomi, nada ancora
<vhgvhv> Salve, conoscete la scheda di rete della Mediatek MT7630E?
<krabador> vhgvhv, fa una domanda tecnica diretta
<krabador> sandokan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1572659
<vhgvhv> Su ubuntu 16.04 non riesco in nessun modo a rilevare le connessioni wifi disponibili
<krabador> vhgvhv, installazione pulita ?
<vhgvhv> si
<vhgvhv> L'unica cosa che non va e' il wifi
<krabador> vhgvhv, apri il terminale
<vhgvhv> (sto scrivendo da connessione LAN )
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<vhgvhv> Fatto
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> il seconod
<Therealfiocco> krabador ho riprovato ad installare e non è cambiato nulla , non per metterti fretta , aspetto volentieri , solo per avvisarti
<DRTG> sono controllato le impostazioni su alsamixer. Volevo provare ad alzare mic-boost ma senza risultato. Riesco ad abilitarlo ma non ad aumentarlo. Comunque le cose non cambiano. Ho provato a cambiare microfono. Inoltre ho provato a disinstallare e reinstallare pulseaudio. Queste sono le impostazionihttp://postimg.org/image/o08guy70h/
<krabador> Therealfiocco, dopo sudo umount /dev/sda2 , apri gparted
<krabador> e riposta foto
<krabador> DRTG, il mic è MM
<krabador> non funzionerà mai
<vhgvhv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16509613/
<krabador> in alsamixer va nella voce corrispondente al microfono e togli il muto
<Therealfiocco> krabador http://prnt.sc/b5zkrp
<krabador> vhgvhv, hai windows, in questo pc ?
<vhgvhv> no
<vhgvhv> solo ubuntu
<krabador> vhgvhv, https://github.com/neurobin/MT7630E/archive/release.zip
<krabador> scarica questo
<vhgvhv> fatto
<krabador> scompattalop
<vhgvhv> fatto
<DRTG> ho abilitato ed alzato ( barra verde) il mic ed il mic boost sta abilitato ma non si alza.
<krabador> vai con il terminale nella cartella dove hai scompattato il file
<vhgvhv> fatto
<krabador> vhgvhv, ls -la | pastebinit
<krabador> DRTG, si ,ma prova se il mic funziona, una volta smutato da alsamixer
<vhgvhv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16509807/
<krabador> DRTG, in alsamixer, per salvare le impostazioni, bisogna uscire premendo esc
<krabador> vhgvhv, sudo chmod +x install
<krabador> sudo ./install
<krabador> fai fare, quando ha finito fa un pastebin di tutto quello che ha fatto
<krabador> !paste | vhgvhv
<ubot-it> vhgvhv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Therealfiocco, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit   , di nuovo
<vhgvhv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16509873/
<Therealfiocco> krabador mi dice il programma pastebinit non è installato , e mi da il comando per installarlo lo installo e poi eseguo quel comando?
<krabador> no, spetta
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<DRTG> si fatto
<Therealfiocco> krabador https://ptpb.pw/V36T
<krabador> vhgvhv, disabilita uefi secure boot
<krabador> torna qui po i
<vhgvhv> ok
<krabador> Therealfiocco, sudo gparted, elimini /dev/sda2 , crei una partizione swap di 4096mb , che sposti completamente a destra del grafico, crei una partizione primaria di tutto lo spazio rimanente con file system ext4 , applichi poi le modifiche
<krabador> Therealfiocco, tutto questo cancellerà irreversibilmente windows.
<Therealfiocco> Applicato , ora? Provo ad installare o ci sono prima operazioni preliminari?
<krabador> prova ad installare.
<Therealfiocco> Niente , tutto come prima..
<krabador> Therealfiocco, uname -a | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<nark> buona sera a tutti
<krabador> !chat | nark
<ubot-it> nark: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DRTG> si fatto, ma non cambia nulla
<nark> ihihih
<vhgvhv> Krabador ho disabilitato secure boot e ora il wifi va
<krabador> nark, non c'è niente da ridere
<vhgvhv> Tanto per sapere, cos'ho appena fatto?
<Therealfiocco> krabador https://ptpb.pw/kGpM
<krabador> vhgvhv, installato firmware e driver per la tua scheda, che senza secur boot attivo, puo' funzionare.
<vhgvhv> Si ma senza secure boot corro qualche rischio?
<vhgvhv> Sono totalmente ignorante in materia
<krabador> DRTG, da grub, in avvio, va in impostazioni advanced, e carica un kernel precedente
<krabador> vhgvhv, credi che secure boot abbia a che fare con la sicurezza ?
<vhgvhv> No ne ho idea
<krabador> vhgvhv, è solo una rogna, specialmente con i sistemi linux
<vhgvhv> Grazie mille per l'aiuto
<krabador> non a caso, avrebbe vincolato l'utilizzo dei moduli del kernel della tua scheda
<vhgvhv> Buonasera
<krabador> ciao
<DRTG> fatto ma neanche va. Può essere che la causa sia dovuta alle ultime versioni del kernel? Purtroppo non ne ho di molto vecchie ho disponibile le ultime due.
<Therealfiocco> krabador avevo provato ad installare ed è crashato tutto , riavviato ed eccomi.. suggerimenti per caso?
<krabador> " avevo provato ad installare ed è crashato tutto" ---> come, nello specifico ?
<Therealfiocco> krabador root non specificato è apparso (qualcosa del genere) e poi si è iniziato a bloccare allora ho spento e riacceso dal tasto direttamente
<krabador> Therealfiocco, scarica la 64bit
<Therealfiocco> Va bene , e cosa dovrei risolvere con la versione a 64 bit? nel senso devo compiere operazioni specifiche?
<krabador> no, mandala semplicemente in boot con sessione prova,e  torna qui
<Therealfiocco> Va bene , anche sta sera trovo assistenza? Oppure se ne parla domani?
<krabador> Therealfiocco, questo canale è attivo 24h , chiedi a chi è disponibile.
<Therealfiocco> Va benissimo! Grazie mille krabador e scusami! Buonaserata
<krabador> buonasera a te
<Therealfiocc> Salve , ditemi se devo riscrivere tutto il problema dato che pomeriggio avevo gia' spiegato tutto , se non c'e' piu' krabador riscrivo tutto
<Therealfiocc> Scusate se insisto ma c'e qualcuno?
<Carlin0> Therealfiocc, esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
<Therealfiocc> Quando provo a installare Ubuntu non mi fa selezionare il device , nel senso che non posso cambiare perche' non ci sono altre opzioni e quindi non mi fa installare perche' dice che non seleziono un device. Ho scaricato la versione a 64 bit e l'ho avviata senza installarla solo provandola , oggi krabador mi ha assistito tutto il pomeriggio e mi ha f
<Therealfiocc> atto fare 200 cose ma il problema sussiste
<f843d0> Therealfiocc: cioè, al momento di gestire l'installazione su memoria di massa, non trova l'Hard Disk?
<Therealfiocc> f843d0 in pratica si ! trova solo un'opzione predefinita che al momento non ricordo ma se premo su installa non va e idem se premo su 'change'
<f843d0> Therealfiocc: in Tipo d'installazione, cosa hai scelto?
<Therealfiocc> Non mi fa scegliere nulla , tutto bianco , allego screen
<f843d0> Therealfiocc: dal log vedo che hai fatto anche screen di gparted, un po' strano
<Therealfiocc> http://imgur.com/OKTzbL5
<Therealfiocc> sisi
<Therealfiocc> Ho cancellato la partizione con windows sopra e ho creato la nuova partizione
<f843d0> Therealfiocc: se clicchi il [+] in quella schermata?
<Therealfiocc> Si blocca f843d0
<Therealfiocc> O comunque si blocca il tasto e non succede nulla
<f843d0> Therealfiocc: hai controllato l'md5 dell'immagine scaricata?
<f843d0> Therealfiocc: altrimenti, prova con release più vecchie, o comunque assicurati che il disco funzioni
<Therealfiocc> L'ho messe sulla pendrive sempre la stessa uso da anni ed e' ottima , unico problema con qyuesto pc sia la versione 13.10 sia Ubuntustudio non ricordo che release , sia ubuntu 16.05
<Therealfiocc> 16.04
<Mr_Pan> Therealfiocc, come già detto da f843d0 hai controllato md5 della iso scaricata  ?
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<Therealfiocc> Non l;ho controllata ma la stessa iso su un altro pc funzionava , ora vedo!
<f843d0> Therealfiocc: segui anche l'altro spunto del problema. Hai provato a vedere se anche altri sistemi operativi riscontrano difficoltà nel rilevare il disco?
<f843d0> Therealfiocc: avevi win7 prima, hai provato a reinstallare?
<Therealfiocc> Gli altri sistemi no
<Therealfiocc> Si avevo windows 7
<krabador> R2D2
<R2> Ciao a tutti, sto cercando di installare ubuntu su windows10. Ho seguito tutto la procedura di installazione da USB. Ho installato ubuntu accanto a windows partizionando il disco ma non mi appare nulla e non riesco a far partire ubuntu. Provando a reinstallarlo mi dice se voglio cancellare quello giá installato o meno. Qualcuno ha qualche suggerime
<R2> nto?
<krabador> R2, se il pc ha uefi, hai fatto caso a dove veniva installato grub ?
<krabador> il boot loader?
<R2> Ehm
<R2> no
<R2> cosa intendi con uefi?
<R2> ok capito
<R2> no non ho visto
<krabador> R2, "Ho installato ubuntu accanto a windows partizionando il disco" -- > hai partizionato il disco, ed indicato a mano in menu di installazione, o hai fatto dall'installer?
<R2> indicato a mano
<R2> o meglio indicato manualmente seguendo il menu di installazione
<R2> scusa ma la mia competenza e parecchio scarsa
<krabador> R2, in presenza di uefi, il boot loader , nel menu in cui si indica la partizione in cui installare, va indicato nella partizione uefi
<krabador> R2, nessun problema, basta spiegarsi
<krabador> "va indicato nella partizione uefi " ---> * va indicato nella partizine EFI
<R2> quindi in concreto secondo te dovrei disinstallare e reinstallare ubuntu?
<R2> perché non mi dava scelta di partizione da utilizzare
<krabador> "<R2> perché non mi dava scelta di partizione da utilizzare" ---> "<R2> indicato a mano" ---> che cosa hai fatto, e da dove
<R2> Durante l'installazione "automatica" ho scelto di installare ubuntu accanto a windows
<krabador> allora non hai indicato a mano la partizione
<R2> al che mi é comparso una linea con scritto di scegliere quanto spazio dedicare a uno e all'altro muovendo una barra laterale
<krabador> R2, ubuntu 16.04
<R2> si
<krabador> uefi com'è settato nella macchina in questione ?
<R2> non so, mi sai dare indicazioni su come si puó capire?
<krabador> entra in bios, e controlla le voci a riguardo
<R2> ok
<R2> e dovrei spostare qualche cosa?
<krabador> se grub fosse finito nel posto giusto, puoi avere una voce ubuntu, ma dipende dallla sua corretta installazione in efi
<krabador> e da come il vendor ha implementato uefi
<R2> no non mi appare nulla. Cmq ti ringrazio. Riprovo domani che ora é tardi. Grazie ancora
<krabador> R2, e visto che ci sei
<krabador> controlla se secure boot è abilitato
<R2> si quello é abilitato
<krabador> sicuro di aver visto nella sezione corretta del bios '
<krabador> ?
<krabador> a riguardo delle voci di boot ?
<R2> ok controllo ancora grazie
<krabador> un grande in bocca al lupo
<lillo> salve a tutti domanda banale: come faccio a cambiare i permessi quando il nome di una cartella o di un file e' composto da piu' parole?
<lillo> ad esempio io scrivo /hdultimodell/da mamma aprile
<lillo> e mi da errore
<krabador> !chat | lillo
<ubot-it> lillo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lillo>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-20
<svernagovich> ragazzi ho riscontrato alcuni problemi con il passaggio alla nuova release
<svernagovich> è scomparsa l'icona della gestione audio dal pannello systray
<svernagovich> come faccio a farla ricomparire???
<svernagovich> grazie... P.S. ho dimenticato di dire che utilizzo il desktop mate!!!
<ExPBoy> svernagovich, provato con click destro sul pannello - aggiungi ....
<svernagovich> ho provato ma questa opzione non è prevista
<ExPBoy> svernagovich, ma l'audio funziona?
<svernagovich> si l'audio funziona alla grande
<svernagovich> ho provato a inserire un indicatore ma quando lo aggiungo compare una scritta "nessun indicatore"
<Caterpillar> raga ma cloud-init è di Canonical?
<akis24> svernagovich: sul menu hai indicatore audio ?
<ExPBoy> svernagovich, prova a verificare se hai pulseaudio
<ExPBoy> in caso reinstallalo
<svernagovich> akis24: a quale menù ti riferisci?
<svernagovich> pulseaudio è installato
<akis24> menu di mate ovviamente svernagovich
<ExPBoy> svernagovich, ho finito i colpi :)
<svernagovich> anche pulseaudio manager
<svernagovich> provo a reinstallarlo ExPBoy sapresti darmi la stringa che devo dare da terminale?
<akis24> svernagovich:  oppure prova   sudo apt install  indicator-sound
<ExPBoy> ecco
<svernagovich> akis24: adesso ci provo
<vincenzo82> akis24 volevo dirti che ha funzionato
<akis24> bravo vincenzo82
<vincenzo82> akis24 ho messo l immagine nel pendrive tramite universal usb e ora finalmente ho un sistema operativo, per tutto questo mi e servito un altro computer perche diversamente non ce l avrei fatta
<vincenzo82> akis24 gra mille per i consigli buona giornata
<akis24> vincenzo82:  ovviamente per creare la usb serviva .. se ti impegni e leggi le guide  d solito si riesce a sistemare
<akis24> di nulla vincenzo82
<vincenzo82> akis24 ma il tuo aiuto e stato fondamentale grazie buona giornata
<vincenzo82> akis24 ciao
<akis24> ciao vincenzo82  anche a te
<svernagovich> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16518047/ akis24
<svernagovich> provo a lanciarlo da terminale ma niente
<svernagovich> compare la scritta: indicator-sound: comando non trovato
<akis24> svernagovich:  sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<svernagovich> akis24: una mia curiosità, che differenza c'è tra apt-get e apt???
<akis24> svernagovich:  nessuna .. nelle ultime release si puo' usare anche cosi
<svernagovich> apposto così... sto facendo l'upgrade akis24
<akis24> svernagovich: avevi dei pacchetti da aggiornare .. visto su pastebin
<svernagovich_> si era impallato il sistema
<svernagovich_> ho dovuto forzare il riavvio
<svernagovich_> ho aggiornato akis24
<akis24> svernagovich_: prova a vedere qui http://ubuntu-mate.community/t/sound-indicator-missing-16-04-solved/4718
<svernagovich_> adesso controllo con il mio inglese approssimativo
<luca90> ciao a tutti ragazzi!
<akis24> svernagovich_: si tratta  di controllare che nelle applicazioni di avvio si messa la spunta per attivare indicatore audio .. tutto li
<svernagovich_> akis24: ma dovrei individuarlo
<akis24> !ciao | luca90
<ubot-it> luca90: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<svernagovich_> adesso ci provo...
<svernagovich_> con locate indicator-sound dovrei individuare la sua posizione
<svernagovich_> ????
<luca90> ciao! grazie!
<luca90> posso chiedervi una cosa? non vorrei disturbare! :)
<akis24> svernagovich_: non uso mate .. quindi grosso modo nel menu delle impostazioni → sessione avvio
<akis24> !chiedi | luca90
<ubot-it> luca90: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<svernagovich_> ti riferisci ai programmi che partono all'avvio del sistema, akis24???
<luca90> eheh ok
<luca90> volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi avesse esperienza con il desktop remoto di ubuntu, io avrei una macchina remota a cui ho acecsso solo tramite ssh, volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi sa ho ha mai fatto, di configurare il destop remoto, da remoto tramite ssh
<akis24> !chat | luca90  prova a chiedere ..
<ubot-it> luca90  prova a chiedere ..: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> svernagovich_:  si esatto mi riferisco a quelli
<akis24> svernagovich_:  credo sia chiaro quanto scritto sulla pagina che ti ho postato → Make sure "Volume Control" is checked. I think that's what you're missing.
<akis24> Logout/in or reboot to see changes.
<svernagovich_> non compare nella lista... provo ad aggiungerlo manualmente,
<akis24> svernagovich_: che versione hai ?
<svernagovich_> pulseaudio è installato correttamente
<svernagovich_> di ubuntu??? 16.04
<akis24> perfetto
<svernagovich_> akis24: che dici se cerco il programma in questione nella directory /usr/bin???
<akis24> svernagovich_:  prova a vedere se reinstalli cosi  o se è presente   →   mate-volume-control
<svernagovich_> mate-volume-control impossibile da trovare...
<lumeinair> buongiorno
<akis24> svernagovich_: prova →   mate-volume-control-applet
<lumeinair> ho riscontrato problemi con la installazione di programmi quale a mule
<svernagovich_> akis mi consiglia di installare il pacchetto mate-media
<svernagovich_> adesso proseguo con l'installazione
<lumeinair> qualcuno mi potrebbe consigliare?
<akis24> lumeinair: e come lo installi ?
<lumeinair> da i programmi
<svernagovich_> l'installazione è terminata. come faccio a richiamare il programma installato??? akis24
<lumeinair> dai pulsanti
<akis24> lumeinair: versione di ubuntu ?
<lumeinair> ultima scaricata ieri
<lumeinair> aggiornata
<lumeinair> dal sito
<akis24> lumeinair: apri il terminale e dai    sudo apt install  amule
<akis24> lumeinair:  e metti tutto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | lumeinair
<ubot-it> lumeinair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lumeinair> scusa sono inesperto
<akis24> lumeinair: dopo il comando ti chiede la password scrivila anche se non la leggi
<lumeinair> vi ringrazio
<lumeinair> mi gioco la telefonata da casa
<bartolomeo> ciao,,, un programma per eliminare file spazzatura (ubuntu 14.04 lts )??
<Therealfiocco> Salve , già ieri ho esposto il mio problema ma dato che probabilmente non ci sarà la stessa persona ad offrirmi assistenza ripropongo con gli screen appena fatti. Allora : Al momento di installare Ubuntu quando mi viene chiesto di selezionare il device non posso cambiare il device , e se premo su installa ovviamente dice che non ho selezionato alcu
<Therealfiocco> n disco .. Allego screen ... l'errore avviene quando clicco su '+' o 'change/modifica'
<Therealfiocco> http://imgur.com/a/axYCf
<Therealfiocco> Ieri sempre in questa assistenza ho eseguito mille passaggi tra cui eliminare la partizione su cui c'era windows per ricreare una nuova partizione ma senza alcun risultato .. spero qualcuno sappia come agire.. grazie
<dadexix86> Therealfiocco, Gparted vede le partizioni?
<dadexix86> Therealfiocco, posta su pastebin e metti qui il link l'output di        sudo fdisk -l                 e                 sudo parted -l
<Therealfiocco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16519287/
<Therealfiocco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16519295/
<Therealfiocco> Si Gparted le vede le partizioni
<Therealfiocco> http://imgur.com/6gXrLWo
<krabador> Therealfiocco,    "Therealfiocco, sudo gparted, elimini /dev/sda2 , crei una partizione swap di 4096mb , che sposti completamente a destra del grafico, crei una partizione primaria di tutto lo spazio rimanente con file system ext4 , applichi poi le modifiche" ,    "Therealfiocco	Applicato , ora?"  --- elimina entrambe le partizioni create e crea una partizione swap, non estesa, da posizionare alla fine del disco , e una partizione primaria ex
<krabador> t4 con tutto lo spazio rimanente
<krabador> Therealfiocco, questo disco è stato precedentemente usato in configurazione raid ?
<Therealfiocco> krabador cosa intendi? E comunque quel procedimento lo avevo fatto ieri !
<krabador> ti sto rilevando che hai sbagliato
<Therealfiocco> In quali passaggi?
<krabador> ...
<krabador> non hai mai creato una swap, ma una partizione estesa, che non è alla fine del disco
<Therealfiocco> Rieffettuo il tutto!
<krabador> Therealfiocco, che è quello che ti ho indicato ;)
<Therealfiocco> Non capisco come creare la partizione swap scusa..
<krabador> Therealfiocco, Il pc è tuo ? Il disco proviene da un'altra macchina? E' stato usato in configurazione raid?
<krabador> Therealfiocco, e quindi prendi iniziativa?
<Therealfiocco> No , ieri non avevo letto bene evidentemente e quindi avevo solo creato la pattizione senza fare attenzione al tipo
<Therealfiocco> Il Pc è mio e il disco mai stato in altre macchine
<krabador> "creato la pattizione senza fare attenzione al tipo" ---> preso iniziativa ;)
<krabador> è nel menu a tendina del file system della partizione che ci si accinge a creare in gparted
<Therealfiocco> Non c'è Swap!
<Therealfiocco> Trovato linux-swap! Creato
<krabador> la sposterai alla fine del disco, o la lascerai dov'è?
<Therealfiocco> Cosa intendi per alla fine del disco? Tutto a destra? Lo swap è tutto a destra
<krabador> quando hai finito posta uno screen di gparted
<Therealfiocco> http://imgur.com/YWEGAzX
<krabador> bene, chiudi gparted
<krabador> sudo hdparm -N /dev/sda | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Therealfiocco> https://ptpb.pw/vZNA
<krabador> Therealfiocco, riportami per favore , tutti i settaggi in bios riguardanti raid e come sono settati
<Therealfiocco> Come faccio a riportarteli scusa la domanda.. dovrei riavviare il pc?
<krabador> Therealfiocco, si
<Therealfiocco> Dimmi precisamente cosa ti serve così me li scrivo e non devo riavviare nuovamente
<Therealfiocco> krabador non penso di aver trovato cio' che chiedevi ma ho fatto alcune foto , questo il link imgur.com&a&LRUCP
<Therealfiocco> https://imgur.com/a/LRUCP questo ovviamente ... quello di prima uscito male a causa della tastiera inglese
<Therealfiocco> Scusate se insisto ma c'e qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Eagle2> buongiorno a tutti
<krabador> Therealfiocco, mi ero assentato
<Therealfiocco> krabador , tranquillo aspetto novita' sperando ce ne siano
<krabador> Therealfiocco, con l'impostazione attuale, in bios, il disco è impostato in raid, se le operazioni di gestione del disco sono state fatte con quest'impostazione , è normale quello che sta succedendo
<Therealfiocco> E' risolvibile krabador?
<krabador> Therealfiocco, raid va disabilitato, al che ci sono delle linee che si possono seguire
<Therealfiocco> krabador quando puoi esponimele
<krabador> Therealfiocco, un passo alla volta ;)
<vincenzo82> ciao
<vincenzo82> piccolissima domanda
<akis24> vincenzo82:  chiedi dai
<vincenzo82> volevo sapere perche in ubuntu software
<vincenzo82> non riesco a trovare tutti i programmi che mi servono
<vincenzo82> ad esempio stamattina avevo problemi con chromium
<krabador> e quali sono tutti i programmi che ti servono ?
<akis24> vincenzo82: prova a usare synaptic
<krabador> alla luce del fatto che , dai una controllata se tutti i repo ufficiali sono abilitati
<vincenzo82> ora non riesco a trovare skype
<krabador> vincenzo82, skype infatti non lo trovi
<krabador> se non sono abilitati i repo partner
<vincenzo82> dove si trova no questi repo partner?
<vincenzo82> su sofware e aggiornamenti?
<krabador> vincenzo82, chiudi tutto
<krabador> tutte le finestre aperte software center, eccetera
<vincenzo82> ok
<krabador> vincenzo82, sudo software-properties-gtk
<krabador> vai nella tab "altro software" ,metti la spunta sulla voce "partner di canonical"
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestrea
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> vincenzo82, che versione di ubuntu stai usando e se è a 32 o 64 bit-
<vincenzo82> 64 bit
<vincenzo82> ubuntu 16.04
<vincenzo82> 64bit
<vincenzo82> sta aggiornando
<vincenzo82> krabador ma è normale che ci mette tanto?a me il terminale sembra si è bloccato
<akis24> vincenzo82: per adesso aspetta che finisca   quando ha finito   sudo apt install skype
<vincenzo82> ah ok
<Therealfiocco> Raga scusate se insisto ... ma qualcuno che mi aiuti?
<chionatan> Ciao, avrei bisogno di aiuto per capire se la batteria del mio netbook è esausta oppure se il circuito di ricarica è danneggiato.
<akis24> chionatan: ti serve il tecnico non il supporto di ubuntu
<chionatan> Non riesco a interpretare il contenuto dei file di sistema contenuti in in /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0 che dovrebbero contenere le informazioni che cerco, per questo scrivevo qui
<akis24> !chat | chionatan
<ubot-it> chionatan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<chionatan> Beh, comprendere il contenuto dei file di sistema, io lo considererei supporto a ubuntu, comunque...
<akis24> chionatan:  fai quanto ti si suggerisce ..
<chionatan> Lo faccio ben volentieri, ma se non spiegate il perchè, probabilmente rifarei lo stesso errore la prossima volta. Grazie comunque per l'instradamento.
<dadodacas> ciao a tutti ho provato ad installare adobe flash player ma non so come mai non riesco , ho provato seguendo la guida su wiki ubuntu ma il terminale dice che c'è stato un errore
<dadodacas> ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash
<glpiana> dadodacas, che errore?
<glpiana> !paste | dadodacas
<ubot-it> dadodacas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dadodacas> perdonatemi ma non ci ho capito molto
<glpiana> dadodacas, dell'errore o di pastebin?
<dadodacas> di entrambi
<dadodacas> xD
<dadodacas> allora l errore adesso ve lo mostro
<glpiana> dadodacas, apri la pagina pastebin che ti ho linkato e vedrai che ci puoi incollare del testo. a noi serve l'errore che ottieni cercando di installare flash
<dadodacas> ah ok perfetto
<dadodacas> adesso lo faccio subuto
<dadodacas> non so come mai adesso funziona
<dadodacas> se volessi vedere quale applicazione è stata installata malamente?
<glpiana> dadodacas, nel terinale il comando sudo dpkg --configure -a     da output se ci sono programmi fuori posto e cerca di installarli e configurarli correttamente
<glpiana> se non da aoutput, è tutto ok
<dadodacas> non da nulla è come se non sentisse il comando
<glpiana> no, vuol dire che è tutto a posto
<dadodacas> quindi dovrebbe essere tutto ok?
<dadodacas> perfetto
<dadodacas> grazie mille :)
<Manuele1000> Buona sera
<akis24> !ciao | Manuele1000
<ubot-it> Manuele1000: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Manuele1000> Mi servirebbe aiuto, signori! :) Voglio installare Ubuntu in dual boot, ma ho tante domande e dubbi, chi mi aiuta?
<glpiana> Manuele1000, parti da una lettura dell guida alla installazione
<glpiana> !install | Manuele1000
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'install'
<Manuele1000> si, l'ho già fatta
<glpiana> !installazione | Manuele1000
<ubot-it> Manuele1000: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Manuele1000> ma mi restano comunque alcuni dubbi
<Manuele1000> sapete cos'è, ho già tentato una volta su un vecchio pc, il risultato? NO BOOTABLE device, insert disk and press any key
<glpiana> Manuele1000, se la guida non te li chiarisce, chiedi pure, ma descrivendo dettagliatamente il dubbio
<Manuele1000> va bene, grazie!
<Manuele1000> Allora, iniziamo: io ho Windows10, ok? Ho l'uefi, e il mio PC supporta Legacy. Ora, ho passato la iso di ubuntu sulla mia USB con RUFUS, sono entrato nel Bios (o meglio, sono entrato nell'UEFI) e ho impostato l'ordine d'avvio per far avviare dalla USB. Il problema è che ubuntu si avvia da usb solo se ho messo la modalità legacy. In uefi non si avvi
<Manuele1000> a... ovviamente ho disattivato secure boot! PC ACER
<Manuele1000> il bello è che settando LEGACY non si avvia windows ma solo ubuntu! (da usb) mentre settando UEFI si avvia solo Windows ignorando la pennetta USB
<vinovistas> ciao a tutti, nn sono Italiana xcio forse nn capisco tutto ho un problema con il package managing system, nn me permette piu di installare o fare il update
<Manuele1000> non credo di poter installare ubuntu usando Legacy, mentre windows è in uefi, vero?
<akis24> !uefi | Manuele1000
<ubot-it> Manuele1000: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<glpiana> vinovistas, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | vinovistas
<ubot-it> vinovistas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vinovistas> ho provato tutto vado in circulo ...
<vinovistas> nn posso get update
<dadocaso> ciao a tutti non riesco a visualizzare una pagina con adobe flash player, come mai?
<glpiana> vinovistas, non basta che tu dica che non puoi. senza vedere che errore ottieni non ti si può aiutare
<dadocaso> glpiana , io ho una immagine dell errore che ottengo posso mostrarvela?
<glpiana> !image | dadocaso
<ubot-it> dadocaso: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Manuele1000> Grazie ragazzi, ma il problema, non è stato risolto. Ho già letto quella guida, e ho capito che SE windows è in uefi devo installare ubuntu in uefi, altrimenti devo installarlo in legacy. Il problema è che la penna USB con UBUNTU si avvia solo con legacy! Mentre Windows è installato in uefi! La penna viene ignorata con uefi! ho disattivato secure b
<Manuele1000> oot ma nulla...
<glpiana> Manuele1000, prova a rifare la penna così
<glpiana> !usbwin | Manuele1000
<ubot-it> Manuele1000: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<dadocaso> glpiana , ecco a te http://prntscr.com/b6e035
<Manuele1000> Grazie mille!
<akis24> Manuele1000: hai disabilitato fastboot ?
<vinovistas> lo so ho provato con gente brave sul terminale nn c'e piu spazzio nel settore del root il package management system e roto ho bisogno da portare il laptop da qualcuno que lo guarda
<Manuele1000> si
<vinovistas> in zona toscana/siena
<akis24> !usbwin | Manuele1000
<ubot-it> Manuele1000: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Manuele1000> si! grazie mille :)
<akis24> Manuele1000:  riprova a farla usando questo programma
<Manuele1000> ok
<akis24> Manuele1000:  che versione stai provando ?
<Manuele1000> l'ultima, aspetta che controllo
<krabador> vinovistas, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> dadocaso, in un terminale: locate libpepflashplayer.so
<krabador> !pastebin | vinovistas
<ubot-it> vinovistas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Manuele1000> ubuntu 16.04
<Manuele1000> AMD 64 bit
<akis24> Manuele1000: riprova a farla come indicato
<dadocaso> fatto glpiana , non mi da nulla
<glpiana> dadocaso, con che comando hai installato flash?, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin         ?
<Manuele1000> Allora ragazzi, intanto che fa la usb, vi faccio un altra domanda: Il bootloader grub, che dovrebbe permettermi di scegliere quale sistema operativo avviare quando accendo il PC... Fa tutto da solo? cioè installo ubuntu e quando riavvio automaticamente posso già scegliere o devo fare qualcosa di particolare? ricordo su un vecchio PC che mi dava err
<Manuele1000> ore No bootable device, per questo chiedo, ho un po' di paura...
<dadocaso> ho installato flash seguendo la guida di wiki ubuntu , se vuoi ti invio il link dove dice che cosa ho fatto
<vinovistas> scusatemi sono persa, tra il italiano e il linguagio tecnico ... qualcuno conosce una persona in toscana / siena chi me potrebbe aiutare?
<glpiana> Manuele1000, se non tocchi nulla in fase di installazione, sì. se lo metti ad mentulam canis in giro per il disco no
<krabador> Manuele1000, fa tutto da solo, ma è il caso che segnali alcune variabili
<krabador> come , ad esempio, se hai uefi
<Manuele1000> ok, grazie. Variabili? potresti spiegarti meglio per favore?
<Manuele1000> ah
<Manuele1000> come le configuro queste variabili?
<krabador> successivamente al verificare se hai uefi , in questa macchina , o meno
<dadocaso> glpiana ho seguito questa guida per installare adobe flash player http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash
<Manuele1000> ho tutti e due, sia uefi che il supporto per legacy
<glpiana> dadocaso, scrivi nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep adobe
<krabador> vinovistas, sei venuto a chiedere se facciamo da agenzia di colllocamento ? :D
<dadocaso> nulla anche qui
<glpiana> vinovistas, non è un canale per prendere appuntamento con tecnici. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> vinovistas, apri il terminale, nel sistema che stai dicendo che ha problemi, incolla dentro quello che ti ho segnalato, premi invio, vai nel sito pastebin, incolli dentro il risultato
<glpiana> vinovistas, dimmi quando ha finito
<vinovistas> sono venuta x aiuto,
<krabador> vinovistas, e ti si sta dando
<krabador> vinovistas, ma se fai come ti pare, è un po' dura
<Manuele1000> Io sono sempre rimasto affascinato da Linux, partendo dal fatto che è gratis e privo di virus. Vero che i virus non esistono? :D
<vinovistas> ok grazie lo provo
<glpiana> Manuele1000, il virus peggiore sta tra la sedia e la tastiera del pc
<krabador> +1 7
<Manuele1000> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Manuele1000> Siete molto gentili, simpatici e educati, complimenti a tutti!
<f843d0> dadocaso: sudo updatedb && locate libpepflashplayer.so
<dadocaso> http://prntscr.com/b6e43h gnpiana precisamente ho seguito quello che mi diceva qui
<vinovistas> krabador allora tutto quel testo in pastebin, e lungo e tedesco ...
<krabador> Manuele1000, con linux/ubuntu , faciliti il tutto installando in legacy, ma se l'altro sistema win, è installato in modalità uefi, devi installare anche ubuntu in modalità uefi, e grub, per funzionare, deve essere installato nella partizone EFI
<glpiana> dadocaso, se il coamndo che ti ho dato non ha dato nulla, vuol dire che nella guida che hai seguito hai saltato un passaggio, cioè l'instalklazione di flash
<krabador> !paste | vinovistas
<ubot-it> vinovistas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Manuele1000> krabador grazie mille! Ma vorrei tanto sapere come si fa per favore!
<glpiana> dadocaso, scrivi: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<krabador> vinovistas, vai in questo sito, incolli, clicchi paste, una volta fatto, incolli l'indirizzo web qui
<krabador> !installazione | Manuele1000
<f843d0> Manuele1000: leggi la documentazione che ti si indica
<ubot-it> Manuele1000: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !uefi | Manuele1000
<ubot-it> Manuele1000: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dadocaso> f843d0 non mi da nulla questa operazione, mentre glpiana prima funzionava adobe flash xD+
<krabador> Manuele1000, in questi 2 link hai una panoramica su tutto quello che ti si sta dicendo
<krabador> Manuele1000, chiedi qui in caso di problemi ,
<f843d0> dadocaso: allora, come ha detto glpiana, non hai installato nessun pacchetto inerente
<Manuele1000> krabador le ho già lette, però grub non ho capito come si installa nella partizione EFI. Si installa in automatico o come?
<krabador> Manuele1000, se hai letto, puoi vedere che ha un menu a tendina nell'installer
<dadocaso> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<dadocaso> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<dadocaso> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<dadocaso> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<dadocaso> Il pacchetto adobe-flashplugin non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro
<dadocaso> pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto
<dadocaso> oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<krabador> in 16.04 bisogna abilitare i partner
<Manuele1000> krabdor o sono ceco LOL intendi quando devo impostare il flag BOOT sulla partizione EFI?
<vinovistas> grazie krabador ho fatto paste e poi quello? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16526894/
<krabador> vinovistas, ok, sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> come suggerito precedentemente da glpiana
<glpiana> vinovistas, non sembra aver dato errori anche se non conosco la lingua
<vinovistas> krabador ---- magari ;-) lo provo di nuovo
<vinovistas> krabador fatto, niente un altro "prompt"
<krabador> vinovistas, non da output
<krabador> vinovistas, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<krabador> vinovistas, e con questo fai la stessa cosa che hai fatto prima
<krabador> del pastebin
<krabador> *con il pastebin
<dacaso> scusate mi si è bloccato il pc
<krabador> dacaso, no, sei stato buttato fuori, non si puo' incollare troppo testo qui
<krabador> !pastebin | dacaso
<ubot-it> dacaso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dacaso> scusate non lo sapevo
<krabador> si usa questo per output lunghi
<glpiana> dacaso, devi abilitare i repository partner, com escritto nella guida
<dacaso> adesso ho capito xD
<Manuele1000> non posso crederci, la usb è già pronta!!??
<Manuele1000> vado a testarla!
<Manuele1000> in caso di problemi verrò qui da cellulare
<Manuele1000> riuscirò a fare questo leggendario dual boot vero? :)
<krabador> Manuele1000, puoi far partire dall'opzione "prova senza installare"
<krabador> Manuele1000, e con un cavo lan, puoi entrare direttamente qui
<dacaso> ok ho provato a farlo ma non me lo fa fare , adesso vi mostro
<Manuele1000> SIIII
<Manuele1000> Lo faccio subitooo
<Manuele1000> graziee
<vinovistas> krabador dpkg -l | grep linux-image e poi?
<krabador> invio
<krabador> e vai sul sito pastebin
<krabador> per incollare l'output e tornare qui
<dacaso> no c'è l ho fatta
<vinovistas> ok
<dacaso> dovrei aver abilitato la sorgente che ci interessa , adesso cosa faccio?
<vinovistas> krabador grande, adesso ho capito http://paste.ubuntu.com/16527228/
<glpiana> dacaso, ricarichi gli indici con sudo apt-get update e poi installi il pacchetto col comando sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin, come scritto sulla guida
<dacaso> glpiana prima mi avevi  scritto un comando per installare adobe , qual'è
<dacaso> ecco apputno
<dacaso> lo faccio
<dacaso> :)
<krabador> vinovistas, we, quanta roba da togliere che hai :D
<vinovistas> si. lo so ... e un casino
<krabador> vinovistas, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> questo non serve che fai il pastebin a mano
<krabador> di' solo se va a buon fine
<dacaso> un altra cosa , sapete dirmi come mai quando chiedo aggiornamenti mi da questa immagine
<vinovistas> krabador ok capito
<vinovistas> krabador  e ci siamo, nel mio problema ti lo faccio vedere
<dacaso> http://prntscr.com/b6ecgz
<dacaso> eppure la connessione ad internet funziona senno non sarei qui
<krabador> dacaso, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | dacaso
<ubot-it> dacaso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> vinovistas, fai il pastebin
<dacaso> me lo scordo perdonatemi
<vinovistas> krabdor e questo mi manda in cercio »apt-get -f install«  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16527444/
<vinovistas> krabador e questo mi manda in cercio »apt-get -f install« http://paste.ubuntu.com/16527444/
<dacaso> krabador mi da questa immagine
<krabador> vinovistas, sudo apt-get -y autoremove
<krabador> vinovistas, fai sempre pastebin
<dacaso> http://prntscr.com/b6edfp
<krabador> dacaso, hai messo ppa che hanno sminchiato il sistema
<krabador> dacaso, e ti si sta consigliando non di fare un'immagine, con gli output, ma di fare il pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | dacaso
<ubot-it> dacaso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> c'è qualcosa che non ti è chiaro con il pastebin ?
<dacaso> come è possibile :O
<dacaso> no va bene , il pastebin per i testi
<krabador> dacaso, e allora perchè non l'hai fatto
<vinovistas> krabador, si grazie e benvenuto al circolo vizioso ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/16527568/ nn funziona
<krabador> vinovistas, se non vedo non credo
<krabador> vinovistas, funziona cosi' , per queste cose.. .
<dacaso> pensavo fosse la stessa cosa link o testo
<vinovistas> krabador nn hai visto? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16527568/
<krabador> dacaso, si parla chiaramente per evitare che le supposizioni facciano perdere tempo
<krabador> dacaso, fa il pastebin del comando appena indicato, per favore
<krabador> vinovistas, sisi, è per dirti che serve sempre l'output
<vinovistas> krabador ok capito, e allora? sono dipendenze nel package managemet system rotte
<krabador> vinovistas, uname -a
<krabador> incolla pure la linea risultante qui
<dacaso> krabador , a te http://paste.ubuntu.com/16527695/
<krabador> dacaso,  Err:14 http://ppa.launchpad.net/paullo612/unityshell-rotated/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages     Err:22 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages
<krabador> sono fonti esterne
<krabador> non ufficiali
<krabador> che sono state inserite a mano dall'utente
<krabador> !ppa | dacaso
<vinovistas> krabador eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/16527756
<ubot-it> dacaso: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> vinovistas, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<krabador> vinovistas, sempre pastebin
<dacaso> non ne sapevo nulla..
<krabador> dacaso, non entrano da soli nel pc
<dacaso> certo immagino , e adesso cosa posso fare?
<Eagle2> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<vinovistas> krabador ok sempre pastebin spero che nn mi purge tutto il sistema ...
<krabador> no
<krabador> non ti preoccupare.
<krabador> dacaso, quando una fonte software, nella lista delle fonti software di sistema, va offline, il sistema di aggiornamento si blocca
<krabador> dando l'errore che hai
<dacaso> capito , devo togliere i ppa come dice @ubot-it
<krabador> e tenendo il sistema bloccato, senza piu' aggiornarlo fino a quando , non torna online la fonte sofware , o l'utente non la rimuove
<krabador> il discorso è che dipende da cosa hanno fatto i ppa che hai
<dacaso> io non sapevo neanche di averli installati
<dacaso> figurati...
<krabador> dacaso, e non è bello
<krabador> perchè indica che segui guide a caso
<krabador> trovate su internet
<vinovistas> krabador sarebbe buffo se non fosse tanto f***** http://paste.ubuntu.com/16527868/
<krabador> e non guide ufficiali
<dacaso> solitamente sui forum di ubutnu
<dacaso> ora non ricordo se ho fatto altro
<krabador> ok vinovistas  sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> e famoso pastebin
<vinovistas> krabador magari ....
<krabador> dacaso, in nessuna guida ufficiale ubuntu possono esserci i ppa che hai nel sistema
<dacaso> ho capito , quindi adesso devo resettare?
<dacaso> o riesco a risolvere?
<vinovistas> krabador purtroppo quello ho visto gia tante volte oggi http://paste.ubuntu.com/16527964/
<krabador> dacaso, spremiti le meningi per ricordarti e scoprire che cosa hai installato da guide seguite a caso  , perchè se da quei ppa, hai sostituito componenti di sistema, come dipendenze del software desiderato per il quale è stato inserito il ppa
<krabador> il problema puo' complicarsi ulteriormente
<dacaso> ma porca miseria...
<krabador> vinovistas, si, ma serviva vederlo a me, e magari anche quello dopo aver dato "ja"
<vinovistas> krabador lo caspisco, devi vederlo allora faccio ja o solo j o J o solo enter???
<dacaso> cerco di ricordare cosa ho fatto , ti ringrazione krabador
<dacaso> ringrazio*
<vinovistas> krabador che faccio preciso adesso?
<krabador> vinovistas, mi posti la fine del risultato del comando  ?
<krabador> vinovistas, J    invio
<krabador> e posti il tutto
<vinovistas> krabador ok sta lavorando, dopo posto tutto dopo il J
<krabador> si, pastebin, come fatto fino ad adesso
<vinovistas> krabador fa parecchio ... vediamo quando finisce
<krabador> vinovistas, è un buon segno
<vinovistas> krabador vediamo si è un buon risultato, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16528484/
<krabador> vinovistas, df -h
<krabador> vinovistas, pastebin
<vinovistas> krabador davvero pastebin ;-)
<krabador> vinovistas, mancano pezzi, in quello di prima.
<vinovistas> krabador anche quella avevo gia vista, manche spazzio nel root http://paste.ubuntu.com/16528612/
<krabador> vinovistas, si, ma io non sono te
<krabador> ;)
<vinovistas> krabador certo, lo so, è solo tanto frustrante
<krabador> ls -la /var/cache/apt/archives
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<vinovistas> ls -la   per me krabador?
<krabador> ls -la /var/cache/apt/archives
<krabador> sisi , vinovistas
<krabador> al momento non ci  sono altre domande di altri utenti
<vinovistas> ok ma c'e qc che nn va http://paste.ubuntu.com/16528874/
<krabador> e certo
<krabador> indovina ?
<vinovistas> la l?
<krabador> acqua
<krabador> :D
<vinovistas> ???
<vinovistas> vino
<krabador> vinovistas, confronta il comando qui dentro, e quello che hai mandato
<krabador> si, per favore.. .
<vinovistas> ups
<vinovistas> nn lo vedo momento biondo ...
<krabador> vinovistas, come procede il confronto ?
<Manuele100> Rieccomi! Abbiamo un problema, su live cd ubuntu il WiFi praticamente non c'è!
<krabador> Manuele100, ma hai letto prima?
<krabador> Manuele100, non tutti vanno in live .
<Manuele100> Si ma se non funziona in live il WiFi non funzionerà nemmeno dopo installazione vero?
<krabador> assolutamente falso.
<Manuele100> PS non ho un cavo ethernet
<Manuele100> Aaaah ok meglio
<Manuele100> Posso farla offine l'installazione, ma poi come attivo il WiFi?
<krabador> e allora prima a cosa era dovuto   <Manuele1000> SIIII
<krabador> <Manuele1000> Lo faccio subitooo
<vinovistas> krabador come ho detto momento stupido nn lo vedo e che cose è un "confronto" english please?
<Manuele100> Intendevo entrare qui da live
<krabador> Manuele100, te lo sconsiglio, in quanto online, aggiorneresti direttamente il sistema, e non avresti problemi con le lingua
<krabador> Manuele100, ma ti era stato indicato del cavo lan, e della possibilità della wireless...
<krabador> Manuele100, ooook, in ogni caso vale quanto ti ho appena detto, sul fronte installazione
<Manuele100> Ok, ma io non ho il cavocavo. Posso installareinstallare offine. Ma poi come attivo il WiFi?
<krabador> vinovistas, fa una cosa
<krabador> vinovistas,  per evitare problemi con i comandi
<krabador> vinovistas, copi qui
<krabador> vinovistas, incolli in terminale
<krabador> in modo da evitare che , come ti è appena successo  ls -la /var/cache/apt/archives     non diventa    ls -la/var/cache/apt/archives
<f843d0> vinovistas: ist der command gleisch mit der sagte? (è il comando uguale a quello detto?)
<f843d0> vinovistas: quello è un "confronto"
<vinovistas> krabador siiii, nn sapevo che si puo fare ;-) copy and paste nella shell eccolo sembra lo stesso ma nn lo è http://paste.ubuntu.com/16529128/
<Manuele100> Ragazzi, dopo l'installazione, senza internet né cavo riuscirò ad aprire il WiFi?
<f843d0> Manuele100: un cavo ethernet ha un prezzo sul mercato ragionevolissimo
<vinovistas> f843d0 oh noooo, un casino lascia stare
<Manuele100> Lo so ma non posso per vari motivi
<krabador> Manuele100, si complica molto, se non attacchi ad una connessione,
<krabador> Manuele100, apri un terminale, sudo lshw -C network
<Manuele100> Mammamia
<krabador> Manuele100, indica che wireless viene rilevata
<krabador> indica qui
<f843d0> Manuele100: perchè se avessi la connessione potresti segnalare facilmente l'hardware a disposizione. Diversamente, dovrai fare a mano
<krabador> Manuele100, se broadcom,     manda poi sempre da terminale   lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<Manuele100> Ok ma io ora sono uscito per venire qui. Dovrò digitare questo comando nel terminale e darvi l'output con paste bin
<krabador> Manuele100, al che incolli qui , quello che appare alla fine della linea risultante, nella parte tra parentesi
<krabador> sei uscito?
<f843d0> Manuele100: esattamente! La tua religione vieta l'uso del cavo ethernet, che ci possiamo fare?
<Manuele100> Si sennò non potevo venire qui, comunque io so qual'è la mia scheda wifi
<krabador> cioè il pc connesso è in un'altra parte della città rispetto al pc in cui devi installare ?
<krabador> Manuele100, con tutto il rispetto per "comunque io so qual'è la mia scheda wifi"  , qui servono dati precisi
<krabador> che i comandi che ti ho chiesto di mandare, resituiscono
<Manuele100> Capisco, uso EVEREST che mi dice tutto da Windows
<krabador> Manuele100, ok, ma stai installando ubuntu
<Manuele100> Vorrei farlo ma ho paura
<krabador> quindi usalo everest quando vorrai installare win
<krabador> qui dentro , per favore, fa quanto viene chiesto
<krabador> altrimenti ci salutiamo
<Manuele100> Ok allora avvio la live
<krabador> Manuele100, concentrati su quello che ti è appena stato detto, da quando sei entrato
<Manuele100> Ok
<vinovistas> krabador voi un vino ? come si procede adesso?
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> vinovistas, sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<krabador> vinovistas, sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<krabador> vinovistas, di quest'ultimo mi fai il pastebin
<vinovistas> krabador, e molto piu veloce adesso con copy paste ;-) ma il risultato .... :-( http://paste.ubuntu.com/16529528/
<krabador> vinovistas, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<krabador> sai cosa fare
<vinovistas> krabador  si, lo so ma nn cambia niente http://paste.ubuntu.com/16529672/
<vinovistas> krabador round and round we go
<krabador> vinovistas, rimandami per favore dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<krabador> sai cosa fare
<vinovistas> krabador vai http://paste.ubuntu.com/16529880/
<krabador> vinovistas, sicuro sia tutto l'output ?
<krabador> vinovistas
<krabador> vinovistas, sudo dpkg -C
<vinovistas> krabador scusami c'era un grande "gap" eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/16529979/
<krabador> oltre che tutto il resto del comando
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> e quel blocco di spazio in mezzo, ti affascinava ?
<krabador> vinovistas, l'altro comando, per favore ?
<vinovistas> krabador be si, il vuoto
<vinovistas> ok
<krabador> vinovistas, mandami per favore un pastebin meno hippie di dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<vinovistas> krabador niente hippie, sei molto tedesco te ... ;-) http://paste.ubuntu.com/16530125/ e adesso sudo dpkg --configure  ?
<vinovistas> krabador nn so che vuoi adesso? eccolo altra volta dpkg -l | grep linux-image  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16530261/ C#e sempre un grande spazzio vuoto
<krabador> vinovistas, dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> pastebin
<vinovistas> buffo http://paste.ubuntu.com/16530375/
<f843d0> vinovistas: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> vinovistas, è buffo quello che stai facendo, a mano, col pastebin
<vinovistas> f843d0 ma certo sono diventata pirgra ... stanca del sudo ;-)
<vinovistas> krabador hahaha allora anche qui c'era molto spazzio http://paste.ubuntu.com/16530511/
<vinovistas> krabador sempre questa parola delle dipendenze ...
<krabador> perchè prendi in giro con gli output ?
<krabador> il terminale non vomita tutto quello spazio
<vinovistas> krabador f843do volevo andare a fare aperitivo, ma adesso sono qua ...
<krabador> vinovistas, vai pure
<krabador> torna quando ci sei
<krabador> nessun problema
<vinovistas> la domanda è che prende in giro chi???
<krabador> <krabador> il terminale non vomita tutto quello spazio
<krabador> impegnati a fare gli output regolari
<vinovistas> krabador, ma si lo fa .... nn sono abbastanza brava x inventarmilo
<krabador> vinovistas, segnalalo a canonical allora
<vinovistas> krabador canonical?
<krabador> si, l'azienza che cura ubuntu
<Ficio> salve
<vinovistas> krabador allora che cosa segnalare e come?
<Ficio> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per quanto riguarda l'installazione di lubuntu
<Ficio> ho scaricato il file e vorrei metterlo su una pennina usb
<f843d0> !usbwin | Ficio
<ubot-it> Ficio: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<f843d0> vinovistas: era una provocazione, direi
<Ficio> il fatto è che lo vorrei mettere su un pc che ha gia ubuntu
<f843d0> Ficio: da dove vuoi fare il device USB? Linux o altro?
<krabador> vinovistas, cd /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Ficio> non so cosa sia il device
<vinovistas> f843do grazie
<krabador> vinovistas, ls -la *.postinst
<krabador> vinovistas, pastebinit
<krabador> *pastebin
<Ficio> ?
<Ficio> il dowload è ultimato
<Ficio> come procedo? tenedno conto che voglio mettere lubuntu in un pc che ha ubuntu
<krabador> Ficio, sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx      , dove è la lettera di unità della pendrive
<krabador> cosa che scopri con sudo fdisk -l
<Ficio> sono un principiante, parla in linguaggio che possa capire
<krabador> Ficio, se usi ubuntu , sai dove mettere il comando segnalato
<Ficio> no non lo so
<krabador> Ficio, e come il sistema elenca partizioni unità esterne
<krabador> !terminale | Ficio
<ubot-it> Ficio: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<vinovistas> krabador forse ho fatto casino http://paste.ubuntu.com/16530992/
<krabador> !comandi | Ficio
<ubot-it> Ficio: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Ficio> non capisco cio che dite
<Ficio> passaggio dopo passaggio ditemi che devo fare
<krabador> Ficio, ma sicuro di usare ubuntu?
<Ficio> senza inviare link dove parla di roba che non so cosa sia
<krabador> o lo dici solo per fare bella figura ?
<Ficio> seeeee
<Ficio> io usp ubuntu per andare su internet
<Ficio> e basta
<Ficio> non lo uso in altri modi
<Ficio> uso*
<krabador> Ficio, allora leggi le guide segnalate.
<krabador> ti diranno tutto .
<Ficio> potete aiutarmi senza che legga le guide?
<krabador> Ficio, aiutati che Dio ti aiuta. questo è lo scopo di queste risorse .
<Ficio> non ho tempo
<Ficio> voglio mettere lubunto perche mi hanno detto che è piu leggero
<Ficio> non voglio imparare a usarlo
<Ficio> vglio solo che il mio pc sia piu veloce
<krabador> allora evita direttamente di installarlo.
<Ficio> potete aiutarmi ?
<Ficio> perche?
<f843d0> Ficio: non è un sistema operativo per chi non ha tempo
<krabador> Ficio,    http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando?action=show&redirect=RigaDiComando#Come_funziona_il_terminale  , al che rileggi   <krabador> Ficio, sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx      , dove x è la lettera di unità della pendrive
<krabador> <krabador> cosa che scopri con sudo fdisk -l
<vinovistas> krabador questo è piu divertente che il bar .... scusa ...
<krabador> vinovistas, e perchè ?
<vinovistas> krabador invidio la tua pazienza
<vinovistas> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/16531351/
<vinovistas> krabador?
<krabador> vinovistas, sudo apt-get --force-yes remove --purge linux-image-3.13.0-61-generic
<vinovistas> krabador una vera sfida http://paste.ubuntu.com/16531573/ mi spiace
<krabador> vinovistas, rimanda per favore, sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> pastebin
<vinovistas> krabador 3 minuti
<vinovistas> krabador eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/16531919/
<krabador> vinovistas, mi stai mandando pezzi di output
<vinovistas> no il resto era vuoto .... se voi apro un altro terminal?
<vinovistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16532000/ vedi te
<vinovistas> krabador anche con un nuovo terminal taglia qc e rimane vuoto forse faccio un errore copiando?
<krabador> sudo apt-mark hold linux-image-3.13.0-86-generic linux-image-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-86-generic linux-generic linux-headers-generic
<krabador> sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> vinovistas, nel terminale, puoi scorrere indietro, selezionare, tenere premuto il tasto di selezione del mouse fin quando non arrivi in basso
<krabador> copiare
<krabador> e incollare nel pastebin
<vinovistas> krabador e proprio quello che faccio
<krabador> ok, fai i comandi che ti ho appena segnalato per favre
<vinovistas> ok ma su 2 commandi
<krabador> *favore
<vinovistas> spetta
<krabador> vinovistas, che browser usi, per favore ?
<krabador> che browser usi, soltamente per navigare in questa ubuntu?
<vinovistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16532265/ mozilla la versione nn so xche nn ho potuto fare updates xche il disco è pieno
<krabador> vinovistas, dpkg -l | linux-headers-3.13.0-86-generic
<krabador> puoi incollare qui la linea
<vinovistas> krabador emj@emj-Vostro-3700:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ dpkg -l | linux-headers-3.13.0-86-generic
<vinovistas> linux-headers-3.13.0-86-generic: command not found
<ilpanda> vinovistas:  dpkg -l | grep linux-headers-3.13.0-86-generic
<krabador> vinovistas, ma non facevi copia/incolla ? ...
<vinovistas> si lo fo
<krabador> male, ogni tanto, se mi sbaglio
<vinovistas> emj@emj-Vostro-3700:/var/lib/dpkg/info$
<krabador> questo è quello che succede
<vinovistas> nn sempre
<vinovistas> volevo dire lo faccio sempre
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep linux-headers-3.13.0-86-generic
<vinovistas> ok pazienza ... lo faccio ancora e torno con quello emj@emj-Vostro-3700:/var/lib/dpkg/info$
<vinovistas> sempre copia/incolla http://paste.ubuntu.com/16532804/
<krabador> vinovistas, sudo apt-get update
<vinovistas> ma nn posso fare update nn cè spazzio .... ti lo dico gia nn tornara, lo faccio
<krabador> vinovistas, sono i repo
<vinovistas> ma forse si ... lavora
<krabador> appunto
<vinovistas> la speranze è la ultima cosa da morire
<krabador> vinovistas, segnala solo se ha problemi
<vinovistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16533002/
<krabador> e mandi l'ultima parte...
<krabador> vabeh.
<vinovistas> e tutto
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-generic
<vinovistas> ok il apt-get
<krabador> sudo apt-get -yf install
<vinovistas> ok
<vinovistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16533170/
<krabador> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq linux-image-3.13.0-86-generic linux-image-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-86-generic linux-generic linux-headers-generic
<krabador> sudo apt-get -yf install
<ale3> sera
<f843d0> !ciao | ale3
<ubot-it> ale3: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<max55> sera a tutti
<max55> ho installato k3b ma e in inglese e non riesco a metterlo in italiano mi potete essere di aiuto grazie
<krabador> max55, potrebbe non esserlo mai.
<max55> allora non si puo?
<vinovista> krabador ho devuto fare un nuovo nome
<krabador> ma1k, dpkg -l | kde-i18n-it | pastebinit
<krabador> vinovista, <krabador> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq linux-image-3.13.0-86-generic linux-image-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-86-generic linux-generic linux-headers-generic
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> max55, dpkg -l | kde-i18n-it | pastebinit
<krabador> ma1k, sorry
<krabador> max55, dpkg -l | grep k3b-i18n
<krabador> max55, dpkg -l | grep kde-i18n-it | pastebinit
<vinovista> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/16533780/
<vinovista> krabador e poi sudo apt-get -yf install ?
<max55> quel comando non mi da niente krabador
<krabador> max55, sono 2
<krabador> max55, 16.04?
<max55> si
<krabador> l'altro l'hai mandato?
<vinovista> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/16533952/ dopo il 2. command
<max55> bo non capisco di cosa ti devo fare il pastebinit non mi da niente
<krabador> max55, non ti ho chiesto di fare il pastebin, ma di incollare quei comandi, che se avessero dato output , l'avrebbero creato
<krabador> max55, vuol dire che non hai quei pacchetti
<krabador> max55, sudo apt-get install k3b-i18n
<krabador> chiudi e riavvia k3b, se hai il sistema correttamente in italiano
<max55> sei un genio non ho parole niete da fare Risolto in 2 secondie io e da na sera che ci sto dietro!!!
<max55> Krabador
<krabador> molto bene max55
<max55> come fai le sai tutte
<max55> bo
<vinovista> krabador ... che si fa?
<max55> grazie mille Krabador auguro a tutti una buona serata alla prossima
<vinovista> krabador vedi una possibilità o devo trovare uno "non" virtuale x il mio problema?
<f843d0> vinovista: io ti dico la mia, il tuo sistema è compromesso per N+1 ragioni, salva i dati e reinstalla
<f843d0> vinovista: ci sono una mazzata di kernel installati che non servono, la release è vecchissima, e chissà cosa è stato fatto su quella macchina
<krabador> vinovista, si possono tentare strade di force
<krabador> !ripristino | vinovista
<ubot-it> vinovista: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> fai decisamente prima
<krabador> hai la home separata
<krabador> non perderai configurazioni, dati , eccetera
<krabador> vinovista, hai la home cifrata ?
<vinovista> ai, nn so se ho la home cifrata, nn credo
<vinovista> f843d0 grazie, quella è la 2 installazione, prima avevo suse
<vinovista> so lo di kernel ...
<daniele_> Buonasera a tutti
<vinovista> krabador @ubu-it dovrei prima leggere il link?
<daniele_> Avrei un problema con lo Standby del mio laptop
<krabador> vinovista, il rispristino non è altro che una reinstallazione del sistema senza la formattazione della root, che se comprende la home, non effettua quindi la cancellazione dei dati utente
<vinovista> si ma il problema è nel settore root, no?
<krabador> vinovista, avendo la home separata, puoi reinstallare sopra, ma se dovessi avere la home cifrata, ci sono ulteriori passaggi di configurazione
<krabador> vinovista, si, ma in root non è consigliabile cancellare cose a mano
<krabador> se piena come un uobo
<vinovista> krabador come vedo se la home è cifrata? Io nn ho fatto le instalazzioni
<krabador> *uovo
<vinovista> si, nn posso ne anche mandare email incubo
<krabador> /home/emj/.Private
<krabador> vinovista, ls -la /boot
<krabador> vinovista, pastebin
<vinovista> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16534998/
<vinovista> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16535089/
<krabador> vinovista, sudo rm /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-2*
<krabador> vinovista, sudo rm /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-3*
<krabador> vinovista, sudo rm /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-4*
<krabador> vinovista, sudo rm /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-5*
<vinovista> ok uno dopo L'altro?
<krabador> vinovista, sudo rm /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-6*
<krabador> vinovista, si
<vinovista> krabador e poi?
<krabador> vinovista, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> vinovista, sudo apt-mark unhold linux-image-3.13.0-86-generic linux-image-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-86-generic linux-generic linux-headers-generic
<krabador> vinovista, sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> pastebin dell'ultimo
<vinovista> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/16535315/
<krabador> vinovista, software-properties-gtk
<vinovista> krabador spetta, ecco il altro http://paste.ubuntu.com/16535357/
<krabador> vinovista, ls -la /boot
<vinovista> sempre lo stesso nn c e spazzio x fare niente
<krabador> pastebin
<vinovista> che cosa prima adesso? software?
<krabador> ls -la
<krabador> <krabador> vinovista, ls -la /boot
<krabador> vinovista, visto che avevi problemi con update, l'altro non andava mandato
<krabador> e software-properties-gtk
<krabador> era per cambiare il server del repository
<vinovista> krabador il software  me ha aperto un pop up window
<vinovista> krabador dopo ls -la /boot  niente
<krabador> niente ?
<krabador> !ripristino | vinovista
<ubot-it> vinovista: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> vai di questa
<vinovista> si ma questo devo leggere in tedeso o inglese gia dato una occhiata e nn o unbuntu usb o cd
<krabador> vinovista, fai un dvd o una pendrive, se stai usando 14.04, della 14.04
<Automaticjack> Salve, rieccomi con un nuovo problema! :) Xubuntu 15.10 32bit, mi sono accorto che su firefox 46 quando vado su google maps il monitor inizia a sfarfallare finché non chiudo la finestra. E' un problema firefox?
<krabador> vinovista, di questa http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.4/
<vinovista> si 14.04 ma il sisteme sempre fa un crash adesso nemeno posso "burn" cd x mancanza di spazzio
<krabador> vinovista, se hai una pendrive, scarica la iso nella home
<krabador> vinovista, al che , col terminale, sudo dd if=/cartella/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<vinovista> krabador dovrei copiarlo da windows li ho ancora spazzio
<krabador> dove x è la lettera della pendrive che devi usare
<krabador> beh, allora a posto
<krabador> !iso | vinovista
<ubot-it> vinovista: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwi | vinovista
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usbwi'
<krabador> !usbwin | vinovista
<ubot-it> vinovista: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<vinovista> wait!!!! SCARICA non ho spazzio e quello il problema
<krabador> vinovista, non credo tu abbia capito
<krabador> la home non è piena
<krabador> se scarichi nella cartella Scaricati
<vinovista> ok su windows scusatemi ;-)
<krabador> puoi scaricare
<krabador> se hai spazio su windows
<krabador> puoi scaricare
<vinovista> e troppo veloce e tardi
<vinovista> krabador si adesso capito, scusami gia ci sono 4 ore qui
<vinovista> krabador nn ho mail "parlato computer" in italiano, cio ... scaricati = downloads, ma devo x forza farlo su windows, qui nn se installa piu niente ho prvato con teamviewer ieri
<krabador> vinovista, se scarichi la iso di ubuntu nella cartella /home , ha spazio,e puoi fare pendrive o dvd
<krabador> vinovista, se scarichi in windows, puoi fare quello che ti paer
<krabador> *pare
<krabador> vinovista, per fare la pendrive in windows, puoi usare il programma segnalato
<krabador> se vuoi fare la pendrive in linux, puoi mandare il comando che ti ho mandato
<vinovista> krabador provo qui prima, vediamo se riesgo
<krabador> vinovista, verifica come viene elencata la pendrive
<krabador> vinovista, verrà cancellata completamente
<krabador> vinovista, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> e vedi come viene elencata la pendrive
<vinovista> quanto grande deve essere il pendrive?
<krabador> vinovista, minimo 2gb
<vinovista> krabador bell problema nn ce l'ho
<krabador> vinovista, hai un dvd ?
<vinovista> krabador e il laptop nn riconisce i pendrive adesso, strano
<vinovista> dvd dovrei cercare ...
<vinovista> trovato
<krabador> vinovista, sudo fdisk -l
<vinovista> krabador ok
<krabador> con la pendrive inserita
<vinovista> krabador o detto nn riconosce la pendrive ho provato 3 pen in 2 posti usb
<krabador> ecco, ma con le pendrive inserite, sudo fdisk -l  ci dice se in realtà ha montato la pendrive da qualche parte
<vinovista> ok
<vinovista> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16536358/
<vinovista> krabador ma se ho il dvd non bisogno la pendrive, no ci siamo capiti male prima
<krabador> se hai il dvd non hai bisogno della pendrive, ma se montavi le pendrive non bruciavi un dvd
<krabador> !iso | vinovista
<ubot-it> vinovista: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<vinovista> krabador si, della pendrive ma nn era montata la pendrive, vero?
<krabador> vinovista, era inserita ?
<vinovista> erano tutte due inserite, prima la pen, non la vedevo allora o messo il dvd senza pen dopo anch la pen
<vinovista> scusami e troppo tarde
<krabador> vinovista, se vuoi usare win, usa win, i link spiegano anche per win
<vinovista> no, adessso lo farro qui solo devo cercarmi il link in tedesco con italiano nn ce la faccio piu ;-)
<vinovista> o sarebbe anche quello , vero https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<krabador> si, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_from_Ubuntu puo' andare
<vinovista> se era un link nel link
<vinovista> krabador e schelgo quello 32-bit PC (i386) desktop image?
<krabador> vinovista, usa la stessa che stai usando
<vinovista> krabador quale sarebbe?
<krabador> vinovista, uname -a , non fare il pastebin, incollalo direttamente qui ù
<vinovista> krabador prima mi avevi dato questo link http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.4/ da li devo masterizzare il dvd
<krabador> si, per sapere quale devi scaricare, manda il comando
<vinovista> emj@emj-Vostro-3700:~$ !iso |
<vinovista> bash: !iso: event not found
<vinovista> quello?
<vinovista> krabador emj@emj-Vostro-3700:~$ !iso |
<vinovista> bash: !iso: event not found
<vinovista> quello?
<krabador> <krabador> vinovista, uname -a , non fare il pastebin, incollalo direttamente qui
<vinovista> krabador Linux emj-Vostro-3700 3.13.0-86-generic #131-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 12 23:33:13 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<krabador> vinovista, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.4/ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<vinovista> krabador There is not enough room on the disk to save /tmp/mozilla_emj0/d_4JJpNY.iso.part.
<vinovista> krabador scusa, trovato nel elenco dal sito adesso right click mouse?
<krabador> vinovista, da terminale
<vinovista> ok
<krabador> vinovista, come si chiama la tua cartella Scaricati  ?
<vinovista> krabador download
<krabador> vinovista, cd ~/Downloads
<krabador> vinovista, wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.4/ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<vinovista> krabador se funziona tutto questo ti mando una bottiglia di brunello
<krabador> non ti preoccupare :D
<vinovista> krabador è lentissimo, potrei cenare finalmente ...
<vinovista> krabador sarrano ancora 24m
<vinovista> krabador fatto guarda
<vinovista> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/16538114/
<krabador> vinovista, segui il link per masterizzare la iso
<krabador> in dvd
<vinovista> krabador ok dvd masterizzato
<krabador> vinovista, fallo partire, una delle opzioni sarà il ripristino
<krabador> vinovista, altrimenti scegli "altro" , selezioni a mano la root attualmente in uso, clicchi su "change" , imposti "file system ext4 con journaling" , punto di mount " / " , NON metti la spunta sulla formattazione
<krabador> e vai avanti
<vinovista> krabador tanto fumo niente arrosto un errore ...
<vinovista> krabador error mounting dvd
<krabador> vinovista, è vuoto? funziona bene il masterizzatore?
<vinovista> krabador normalmente si ma ho avuto due volte una finestra che mi diceva qc da un errore interiore da ubuntu
<vinovista> krabador vedo sul dvd che c'è qc scritto, ma forse nn correttamente
<krabador> vinovista, come ti ho detto prima, win ti conveniva
<vinovista> krabador pensi che il masterizzatore funzione meglio su win? lo posso provare
<krabador> vinovista, quel sistema al momento, nel tuo caso, è piu' indicato per queste operazioni
<vinovista> krabador sto copiando sulla parte win il iso e poi faccio un nuovo dvd e poi .... da dove installo?
<krabador> dal pc con ubuntu
<krabador> segui tranquillamente la guida ripristino
<krabador> e quello che ti stavo dicendo
<vinovista> krabador, ok  ma e sempre solo un laptop ;-) a presto come vinovist, visto che devo cambiare nome altra volta
<vinovista> krabadro grazie mille x adesso, x te tranquillamente quella guida risprinstino, x me come il cinese
<vinovista> krabador  see above
<vinovist> krabador eccomi con un dvd che funziona
<vinovist> krabador certo che nn devo fare un extra backup dei tutti miei file nel home, vero?
<Guest13213> ciao a tutti , chiedo scusa chi mi aiuterebbe per un paio di minuti ? sono un principiante .
<Guest13213> non ho molta praticita' con il terminale
<vinovist> krabador nel la guida x il ripristino è scritto la Guida verificata con Ubuntu: 16.04 15.10 12.04, allora nessuna garanzia che funzione con 14.04?
<vinovist> @ubot-it nel la guida x il ripristino è scritto la Guida verificata con Ubuntu: 16.04 15.10 12.04, allora nessuna garanzia che funzione con 14.04?
<vinovist> krabador ... sembra impossibile da seguri gli instruzioni verficate per 16.04 15.10 12.04 per il  ripristino dal 14.04 ...
<oloa> Ciao a tutti chi mi puo' aiutare con il problema failed mount hybernated ?
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-21
<Reby92> Uh
<namastediego> ciao A tutti. Ho appena instalato ubuntu 16.4. Quando apro libreoffice non riesco a vedere o ad aprire la barra del menu
<namastediego> qualcuno mi puo aituaare?
<namastediego> ehi ce qualcuno?
<Alessandro1> Ciao qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? Ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu
<akis24> !chiedi | Alessandro1
<ubot-it> Alessandro1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alessandro1> Ok si scusate. Allora ho formattato la chiavetta USB e installato dentro Ubuntu con LiLi. Ho riavviato il pc, aperto il BIOS e messo al primo poso USB HDD solo che quando riavvio il computer non parte l'installazione di Ubuntu ma il solito Windows
<akis24> !usbwin | Alessandro1
<ubot-it> Alessandro1: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> Alessandro1:  scarica questo programma e creati la usb con questo
<akis24> Alessandro1:  il pc ha bios uefi ?
<akis24> Alessandro1: versione di window installato ?
<Alessandro1> Non ne ho idea. Il computer è Acer Aspire E 15
<Alessandro1> Windows 10
<akis24> Alessandro1: allora devi seguire la guida uefi per installare e comunque ti consiglio prima d avviare " prova ubuntu senza installare "
<akis24> !uefi | Alessandro1
<ubot-it> Alessandro1: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> Alessandro1:  scaricati ultima versione a 64 bit e prova con quella a fare il tutto
<Alessandro1> Quindi in poche parole dovrei fare lo stesso procedimento disattivando il secure boot?
<akis24> Alessandro1:  devi disattivare secure boot e fast boot entrambi
<Alessandro1> Nel mio pannello di controllo al posto di "Attivo rapido" c'è Sospensione e Blocco
<akis24> Alessandro1: quelle di cui si parla sono impostazioni che trovi nel bios del pc   nel pannello di controllo di winz trovi avvio rapido che dovrai disattivare  anche
<Alessandro1> E' questo il problema nel mio pannello di controllo non c'è l'avvio rapido D:
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> Alessandro1, che windows hai?
<Alessandro1> 10
<akis24> Alessandro1:  cerca con gogol e trovi le risposte ci sono molte guide per arrivarci e dipende dal pc
<ExPBoy> Alessandro1, vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat che qui per windows siamo OT
<ligomat> Ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 lts sul mio asus f200m (no touchscreen). Il pc gira bene, solamente che secondo me non gira come dovrebbe. Come posso vedere se i driver sono ok?
<ligomat> Con windows 10 girava meglio :/
<ExPBoy> ligomat, come mai 14.04?
<ligomat> la 16 la ritengo ancora poco matura. Ho problemi anche con il wifi dell'università e funziona solo con la 14 ahah
<ExPBoy> e ridi?
<ExPBoy> bho
<ligomat> Come posso verificare il funzionamento dei driver?
<casimat> ciao a tutti, come posso passare lo swipe dall'hardisk ad una sd?
<casimat> ho solo 2 gb di ram e quando va in swap rallenta molto
<Alessandro1> Ciao, ho fatto la corretta installazione di Ubuntu ma quando accendo il pc si avvia automaticamente windows. Io vorrei un menù dove bisogna scegliere tra i due OS. Come faccio?
<paco76> BUONGIORNO; QUALCUNO POTREBBE AIUTARMI SULLA ISTALLAZIONE DEL SO
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | paco76
<ubot-it> paco76: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ExPBoy> e non urlare
<ExPBoy> !maiuscolo
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Alessandro1> Ciao, ho fatto la corretta installazione di Ubuntu ma quando accendo il pc si avvia automaticamente windows. Io vorrei un menù dove bisogna scegliere tra i due OS. Come faccio?
<fabio_cc> Alessandro1, non ripetere la domanda
<ExPBoy> Alessandro1, se non hai disabilitato il secure boot come detto in precedenza non lo farà mai
<Alessandro1> L'ho disattivato, ma viene auto riattivato automaticamente
<ExPBoy> Alessandro1, o fai come ti si dice o perdiamo del tempo
<fabio_cc> Alessandro1, che versione di windows?
<ExPBoy> eh appunto non l'hai disattivato
<Alessandro1> L'ho disattivato per ben 2 volte salvando ma viene reimpostato
<Alessandro1> fabio_cc Windows 10
<fabio_cc> Alessandro1, ok, ma come dice ExPBoy, bisogna per forza disattivare il secure boot
<Alessandro1> Ho provato ma pur salvandolo viene resettato D:
<paco76> io sul mio pc ho 3 partizioni, una con win e due libere. Vorrei capire come istallare lubuntu scegliendo io la partizione, visto che quella che lui mi propone non e libera?
<fabio_cc> paco76, quando ti fa scegliere il tipo di installazione, devi scegliere "altro"
<fabio_cc> sia per Alessandro1 che per paco76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<paco76> si mapoi mi dice di scegliere il file system per le partizioni
<ExPBoy> quindi scegli la partizione libera
<paco76> io nn conosco i file system e le partizioni che lui creera è la prima volta che uso lubuntu
<ExPBoy> paco76, ma hai letto la guida?
<fabio_cc> paco76, certo, una volta individuata la partizione su cui installare, devi scegliere il file system da usare per essa, la scelta standard è ext4, e il punto di mount (se decidi di usare una sola partizione, è /)
<paco76> siù
<paco76> ok provo
<sacarde> ciao
<fabio_cc> ExPBoy, non leggono
<fabio_cc> !ciao | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sacarde> dopo aver aggiunto un ppa... come faccio a vedere se va bene?
<fabio_cc> sacarde, che ppa? non è consigliato usarli
<sacarde> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php per php7
<fabio_cc> sacarde, puoi provare a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<sacarde> ok
<fabio_cc> sacarde, non forniamo supporto per software di terze parti
<sacarde> ok
<ciccariell> ciao a tutti
<ciccariell> ho problemi a far rilevare la mia scheda wireless tp-link archer t6e(ac1300), è una pcie, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<krabador> ciccariell, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network pastebinit
<ciccariell> ok fatto, copio direttamete quì il testo?
<f843d0> ciccariell: il secondo comando dovrebbe aver prodotto un link. Copia in canale solo il link
<ciccariell> credo mi stia chiedendo delle opzioni
<krabador> ciccariell, scusa
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> questo
<krabador> mancava |
<ciccariell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16553515/
<ciccariell> ora sono connesso con chiavetta usb
<krabador> ciccariell, il sistema la vedev
<ciccariell> no, l'ho presa nuova, avevo letto che non c'erano problemi nel farla riconoscere ma...(con win7 testata e funziona)
<krabador> ciccariell, ti sto segnalando che il sistema la vede
<ciccariell> scusami pensavo fosse una domanda
<ciccariell> ma il gestore di rete no, ho provato ad installare anche i driver con ndiswrapper
<krabador> ciccariell, lascialo perdere ndiswrapper , se non come ultima spiaggia
<ciccariell> cosa mi consigli di fare?
<krabador> ciccariell,  lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<krabador> ciccariell, hai disinistallato tutto cio' che riguarda ndiswrapper ?
<ciccariell> no
<ciccariell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16553855/
<krabador> ciccariell, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<ciccariell> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> disinstalla cio' che riguarda ndiswrapper
<krabador> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> riavvia
<ciccariell> ok stò ripulendo
<ciccariell> krabador sei grande, grazie mille!!!
<krabador> molto bene
<krabador> :D
<ciccariell> avevo intrapreso la strada più complicata direi
<krabador> ndiswrapper puo' servire solo quando di fatto non esiste un driver linux, e non sempre funziona
<ciccariell> registrato. grazie ancora di tutto e buona giornata
<krabador> buon sistema ciccariell
<tony00> salve, qualcuno può consigliarmi un programma per plotter? Un programma tipo questo ma per ubuntu: http://www.devstudio.it/powerplotter.php.Grazie.
<Therealfiocco> Salve , chiedo assistenza ormai da tre giorni e sono ancora qua , il mio problema è sempre il solito: quando cerco di installare ubuntu e devo scegliere il devide non posso scegliere alcun device , non ho alcuna scelta ! Quindi non mi fa installare , se clicco su '+' o 'change' crasha . In assistenza qua ho fatto molti processi tra cui cancellare i
<Therealfiocco> l disco con windows sopra , creare una partizione swap di 4Gb e il restante spazio riunito in un'unica partizione .. qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<krabador> "ormai da tre giorni " ---> l'assistenza è volontaria, non dovuta ;  ieri al   "<krabador> Therealfiocco, raid va disabilitato, al che ci sono delle linee che si possono seguire"
<krabador> non hai fatto/detto nulla
<krabador> Therealfiocco, se non segui quanto si dice, è ovvio che il problema rimanga sempre il solito
<Miki82> Buongiorno, per favore qualcuno mi aiuti con questa risposta dal mio sistema: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Therealfiocco> Ma infatti non voleva essere una lamentela! krabador ! Cosa dovrei disabilitare?
<krabador> Miki82, apri il terminale
<krabador> "Therealfiocco, raid va disabilitato" , attualmente il disco è usato in raid
<Miki82> krabador: terminale è in background
<Miki82> va
<krabador> Miki82, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Miki82, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Miki82> krabador:assistenza remota
<Therealfiocco> krabador ci provo e torno qua
<Miki82> Krabador: quindi? copio e incollo o fai te?
<Miki82> Krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16560409/
<Miki82> Krabador: ti posso spiegare in breve che stavo facendo?
<krabador> Miki82, si, spiega
<Therealfiocco> krabador non ci sono riuscito penso , potresti guidarmi per caso?
<Miki82> Krabador, siccome vorrei (anche se molto improbabile) poter far funzionare il componente modem fax incorporato nel mio notebook, sto guardando da qualche giorno su un sito dedito come poter fare
<Miki82> Krabador, il problema è che non capisco se ubuntu in questa release consente il suo normale utilizzo
<krabador> Therealfiocco, dipende da come la scheda madre implementa il raid
<krabador> Therealfiocco, consulta il manuale della scheda
<Therealfiocco> krabador entro nel Bios ma poi non riesco a trovare l' opzione giusta
<Miki82> Krabador, non so come andare ad indagare se quel componente è visto dal sistema. Tieni presente che questo notebook lo sto per vendere e vorrei venderlo con tutto a posto
<krabador> Therealfiocco, i bios non sono tutti uguali e da quello che mi sebra di aver capito , il pc è un pc fisso di marca
<krabador> Miki82, e devi venderlo con ubuntu all'interno ?
<krabador> Miki82, il pc di fatto è un prodotto allineato al sistema operativo di corredo
<krabador> Miki82, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Miki82> Krabador, più che altro, vedo tutti i componenti installati sul N.B. ma non riesco a capire se fra i vari componenti c'è pure lui. Sì, lo vendo con questo S.O. perché è completo di tutto
<krabador> Miki82, tieni in considerazione una premessa ufficiale
<Miki82> Krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16560409/
<krabador> che il tuo componente potrebbe non essere supportato ufficialmente dal sistema
<krabador> Miki82, ho capito che sei tutto preso dalla vendita, ma manda il comando giusto
<krabador> non quello di prima
<Miki82> Krabador, sorry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16560936/
<krabador> Miki82, ubuntu , con hardware supportato , è completo di tutto, ma fai un torto al cliente, se lo metti in un pc in cui non supporta bene tutto
<krabador> e gli UNCLAIMED si sprecano
<Miki82> Krabador, beh quindi non mi resta altro che tornare al sistema di prima
<krabador> Miki82, lascia decidere chi deve usarlo il sistema.
<Miki82> Krabador, ultima domanda, mi consigli di lasciare questo sistema attuale senza la funzione del fax quindi?? perché per me è stato proprio un grattacapo questo fatto della mancanza di drive per il funzionamento
<krabador> Miki82, di che ubuntu stiamo parlando ?
<Miki82> Krabador, ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<krabador> Miki82, lspci | pastebinit
<krabador> Miki82, lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> Miki82, non ti consiglierei, specie se conosci poco il sistema, di cercare di usare ubuntu per addolcire la vendita di un pc decisamente vecchio
<Miki82> Krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16561536/
<Miki82> Krabador, questo pc è nato per win vista che come ben sai ha è lento, con il 7 va un po meglio
<Miki82> Krabador, prima di venderlo a mettergli su win 7 dici che sia la soluzione migliore? dato che ubuntu non è conosciuto da tutti?
<krabador> si ma perchè ti perdi i pezzi?
<krabador> il primo dei 2 comandi che ti ho detto '
<krabador> ?
<Miki82> Krabador, scusa
<Miki82> Krabador, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/16561755/
<krabador> io dico che se ci sono problemi col sistema, nel range delle caratteristiche linux/ubuntu in rapporto all'hardware in cui si è intenzionati o lo si sta già utilizzando , si puo' venire qui a chiedere supporto
<krabador> le politiche di marketing privato, le lascio agli utenti ;)
<krabador> Therealfiocco, hai consultato le risorse ufficiali online della tua macchina , in ottica di documentazione  ?
<Miki82> Krabador, non volevo fare speculazione, ma capisci, mi sembra che al di là della mia fissa con il componente che non è riconosciuto, per il resto, il sistema va. Navigo, chatto, scrivo lettere, ascolto musica, faccio tutto e mi va anche la webcam con il programmino dedicato. l'unica cosa che non va è il famigerato fax
<Miki82> alla fine ho speculato, scusatemi
<krabador> Miki82, non vedo tracce di esso in lshw
<krabador> Miki82, dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Miki82> Krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16562040/
<Miki82> non è la prima volta che carico il sistema di ubuntu su questo pc, ho usato anche diverse distro linux e credimi, quella del fax è proprio una mia fissa
<Miki82> per il resto bene o male è sempre andato
<Miki82> a parte qualche volta che si bloccava
<Mr_Pan> Miki82, scusa se mi intrometto ... ma a chi serve ancora il fax .. nel  2016?!?! con tutti i servizi fax online ... se proprio dovesse servire...
<Miki82> Krabador, hai perfettamente ragione, ma io sono un testone e quando vedo che sul mio pc, c'è il foro per mettere il cavo telefonico, ed ho bisogno di inviare fax, non capisco come mai con tutto il rispetto per l'evoluzione, non sia stato possibile lasciare almeno la possibilità di avere ancora i drive e i SW per i faxmodem integrati
<krabador> i softmodem sono sempre stati un'esclusiva win
<Miki82> Krabador, cmq, hai ragione perfettamente
<krabador> Miki82, la principale responsabilità del non funzionamento di un hardware in un sistema, è il produttore di quell'hardware
<Miki82> Krabador, si vede che il produttore, ha pensato solo di vendere per una società il diritto di utilizzo dei suoi beni e gli altri, quelli del libero mercato, non hanno creato, o meglio l'hanno fatto con le vecchie distro, la possibilità di cui io lamento
<krabador> il = del
<Miki82> mi dispiace
<Miki82> cmq, è una battaglia persa
<Miki82> mi rincuora il fatto di usare il sistema libero per tutto il resto
<krabador> Miki82, " o meglio l'hanno fatto con le vecchie distro" ---> c'è hardware che non è mai andato e mai andrà, hardware per cui la comunità ha realizzato completamente da sola, hardware per supporto completo , supporto parziale, o supporto iniziale
<Miki82> Krabador, perché è stato tutto un progetto sperimentale
<krabador> *driver
<krabador> senza documentazione ufficiale e specifiche, che molte aziende non rendono disponibili, le comunità ed i kernel dev , brancolano nel buio , per implementare nuovo hardware
<krabador> l'uso di un sistema quindi è una scelta che un utente deve fare in base ad una serie di risposte di una serie di domande iniziali, che riguardano anche la scelta hardware
<Therealfiocco> krabador scusa ma non ricordo come facevo a vedere la scheda madre come si chiama dato che l'altra volta hai reagito male al mio sudo lshw
<Miki82> Krabador, bene, Grazie.
<krabador> "l'altra volta hai reagito male" --->  ???? :D
<krabador> Therealfiocco, se è un fisso di marca, e non un assemblato , la scheda madre puo' essere proprietaria, o una surrogata di schede esistenti
<Therealfiocco> Non e' assemblato!
<Albro> buonasera
<Albro> qualcuno sa dirmi cme posso installare Call of Duty 4 su ubuntu 15.10?
<Albro> e da pco che uso sto sistema
<SynDM> Albro: supporta ubuntu o solo windows? è
<Albro> ubuntu
<Albro> si puo installare se ubuntu ma nn so come
<SynDM> a quanto leggo, supporta solo windows e osX, per installarlo su ubuntu dovresti ricorrere a wine ma per quanto ne so le prestazioni non sono particolarmente buone (che io ricordi).
<Albro> infatti
<Albro> per mi sa che qui nn ce nessuno che ti da una mano
<Albro> meglio ritornare su windows
<Panda20> Buonasera a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | Panda20
<ubot-it> Panda20: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Panda20> Ho sostituito l'HD al mio pc e per fare un lavoro pulito non l'ho clonato ma ho reinstallato da zero Ubuntu, su quel pc avevo collegato due HD in RAID 1 (creato con mdadm) il cui contenuto era condiviso sulla rete tramite Samba
<Panda20> Per evitare casini durante l'installazione avevo staccato gli HD in raid, dopodiché al termine li ho riattaccati e sono stati immediatamente rivisti da ubuntu, però non li trovo più della cartella mnt ma li trovo nella cartella "media", è normale?
<Panda20> Inoltre non riesco più a ricondividerli con Samba perché quando vado a dare il comando "smbmount //SERVER/condivisione  /punto/di/mount" mi esce "smbmount comando non trovato"
<Panda20> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Panda20> Mr_Pan: ho seguito quella guida
<f843d0> Panda20: smbmount è da un po' che non è in giro, si usa mount.cifs ora
<Panda20> f843d0: quindi che comando devo dare?
<f843d0> Panda20: sudo mount.cifs //SERVER/condivisione  /punto/di/mount
<Panda20> sudo: mount.cifs: comando non trovato
<f843d0> Panda20: sudo apt-get install cifs-utils
<Panda20> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Panda20> f843d0: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16574117/
<Panda20> p.s. il problema del raid che veniva visto nella cartella "media" invece che in "mnt" l'ho risolto
<f843d0> Panda20: come hai impostato Samba? Hai specificato degli utenti?
<Panda20> f843d0:  il file smb.conf l'ho preso dal vecchio HD mantenendo tutte le impostazioni che avevo (permessi ai vari utenti ecc), mentre da terminale con il comando "sudo smbpasswd -a utente" ho creato i vari utenti
<f843d0> Panda20: ecco, se hai creato utenti per accedere al servizio, dovrai specificarli
<f843d0> Panda20: sudo mount.cifs //casa/condivisione  /mnt/0FFDCEF3390BC10E -o user=[username],password=[password]
<Panda20> però all'interno del raid ho creato diverse cartelle per gli utenti, alcune accessibili da tutti gli utenti e altre private
<Panda20> devo impostare per ogni cartella il punto di mount con i vari utenti o quelle impostazioni se le va sempre a prendere dal file config?
<f843d0> Panda20: per affrontare il primo problema, conviene accedere a una delle risorse accessibili a tutti, o no?
<f843d0> Panda20: poi, per affinare la configurazione c'è sempre tempo
<Panda20> ok, anche facendo così mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<f843d0> Panda20: ma lo vedi il server, per esempio?
<f843d0> Panda20: risponde ai ping? Ti aspetti che risponda ai ping?
<Panda20> che server?
<f843d0> Panda20: //casa
<Panda20> ma io sto operando su //casa, comunque adesso provo a pingarlo da un altro pc
<f843d0> Panda20: ? Stai provando a montare risorse Samba dal server stesso allora?
<Panda20> Si, io sto operando direttamente sul pc che utilizzo da "server"
<f843d0> Panda20: se fai ping casa risponde?
<Panda20> se gli do l'indirizzo ip si, se metto ping //casa no
<f843d0> Panda20: un momento, adesso dove sei?
<f843d0> Panda20: ping //casa non ha senso alcuno
<Panda20> sul "server"
<Panda20> f843d0: da un "client" nella stessa rete ho pingato l'indirizzo ip del "server" e risponde perfettamente
<f843d0> Panda20: prova sudo mount.cifs //127.0.0.1/condivisione  /mnt/0FFDCEF3390BC10E -o user=[username],password=[password]
<f843d0> Panda20: sul computer server. O se sei su un client, usa l'indirizzo ip della macchina al posto di 127.0.0.1
<Panda20> pinga normalmente
<Panda20> comunque ora devo scappare
<Panda20> grazie mille per l'aiuto, ci riprovo stasera tardi
<nutry> ciao a tutti
<nutry> !paste
<f843d0> !ciao | nutry
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> nutry: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nutry> ho un portatile di un amico dove non si avvia piu windows, il pc si accende ma parte solo il boot. quindi l'ho acceso montando xubuntu live su un usb per recuperare i dati, ma il problema è che quando provo ad accedere al hd mi da problemi di mounting e non ho capito come posso rivolverli. allego l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/16576784/
<f843d0> nutry: se vuoi solo recuperare i dati, fai come dice il messaggio di errore, monta Read Only ro
<nutry> f843d0:  sto cercando in giro, per montarlo in ro faccio sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda3 /mnt ?
<f843d0> nutry: potrebbe andare
<nutry> ma...che pass uso???
<nutry> sono in live
<f843d0> nutry: non ti dovrebbe chiedere password alcuna
<nutry> si non mi ha dato nessun output
<nutry> xo ora dal gestore di file non vedo piu l'hd
<f843d0> nutry: allora probabilmente è stato montato in /mnt
<f843d0> nutry: ls /mnt mostra i file del sistema?
<nutry> oh si
<nutry> yeah
<nutry> vediamo se riesco ad aprirli
<nutry> yesss
<nutry> grazieeeee :))
<f843d0> nutry: yw, viel glueck
<nutry> fino a yw ci sono
<nutry> ma viel glueck che vuol di? :D
<f843d0> nutry: you're welcome, buona fortuna (tedesco)
<nutry> ;-)
<nutry> f843d0: posso disturbarti ancora un minuto<'
<f843d0> !chiedi | nutry
<ubot-it> nutry: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nutry> giusto
<nutry> ho collegato un hd esterno persalvare i files, solo che è il solo lettura anche quello...o almeno credo, non posso creare cartelle o modificarle
<nutry> nesalvare
<f843d0> nutry: lo stai usando da File Manager GUI?
<nutry> yes
<nutry> thunar
<f843d0> nutry: prova ad aprire un'istanza con sudo thunar da terminale
<f843d0> nutry: ed ivi prova a modificare il file system del dispositivo esterno
<nutry> anche usando thunar da "root" non va
<nutry> per modificare il file system cosa intendi?ho solo provato a creare una cartella
<f843d0> nutry: sai quale path ti porta al device esterno?
<f843d0> nutry: dovresti individuarlo con il comando mount
<nutry> sdc1
<f843d0> nutry: quello è un dev
<f843d0> nutry: prova con mount | grep sdc1
<f843d0> nutry: quale è il mount point?
<nutry> ti posto ouput?
<f843d0> !paste | nutry
<ubot-it> nutry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nutry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16579259/ f843d0 l'h esterno è Riccardo
<nutry> hd*
<f843d0> nutry: eh si, anche RICCARDO è montato ro
<f843d0> nutry: sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/xubuntu/RICCARDO
<nutry> se do tipo sudo mount -o w /dev/sda3 /mnt
<nutry> ?
<nutry> ah si vero
<nutry> provo
<nutry> no non posso ancora modificare
<f843d0> nutry: cosa dice ora mount | grep sdc1 ?
<nutry> ./dev/sdc1 on /media/xubuntu/RICCARDO type hfsplus (ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,umask=22,uid=0,gid=0,nls=utf8,uhelper=udisks2)
<f843d0> nutry: non ha impostato modalità di scrittura
<f843d0> nutry: prova con sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdc1
<f843d0> nutry: e comunque il file system del disco è penoso
<nutry> eh si ahahaha
<f843d0> nutry: fammi indovinare, il tuo amico usa windoze insieme ai mac?
<nutry> ancora niente f843d0
<f843d0> nutry: serve un disco con un filesystem sensato
<nutry> quello del pc usa windows, l'hd è di un altro che usa mac eheheh
<f843d0> nutry: che sia FAT32, NTFS, ext3, ext4...
<f843d0> nutry: ma con hfsplus ti complichi la vita
<nutry> aspetta provo con un usb formattata in ext4
<f843d0> nutry: aspetta
<nutry> dimmi
<f843d0> nutry: hai connessione di rete sulla postazione?
<nutry> si sono connesso dal pc in live
<f843d0> nutry: dove stai facendo girare il live di xubuntu intendo
<f843d0> nutry: ok, sudo apt-get install hfsprogs
<nutry> sisi scrivo da li
<nutry> ok adesso rilancio sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdc1
<nutry> ?
<f843d0> nutry: adesso, sudo mount -t hfsplus -o remount,force,rw /media/xubuntu/RICCARDO
<nutry> caxxo...adesso mi da la possibilità di poter creare cartelle, ma quando confermo per crearla mi dice "Impossibile creare la cartella «Nuova cartella».  Error creating directory: Read-only file system.
<nutry> Saltare?
<nutry> confermando non la crea
<nutry> annullando, annulla
<nutry> (lol)
<f843d0> nutry: cd /media/xubuntu/RICCARDO && sudo mkdir foo
<nutry> dice che è ancora in lettura
<nutry> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘foo’: Read-only file system
<f843d0> nutry: se la quantità di storage non è immensa, vai di chiavetta formattata con qualcosa di sensato
<nutry> misà che faccio prima a staccare hd dal portatile, collegarlo al mio pc e salvarle li
<nutry> poi gli dirò di recuperare un altro hd
<f843d0> nutry: operazione hardware rischiosa, ma è una tua scelta
<f843d0> nutry: basta un dispositivo capiente con un file system meno esotico
<nutry> purtroppo è un pc pieno di foto...non penso mi bastino gli 8 gb della chiavetta che ho
<nutry> ma perchè dici operazione rischiosa?
<f843d0> nutry: beh, spostare hard drives è un'operazione fisica non esente da rischi
<f843d0> nutry: e se hai più postazioni a disposizione sul momento, puoi inventarti qualcosa di più furbo tipo connessione ssh
<f843d0> (da live verso altra postazione)
<nutry> ottima idea xo in questo caso x me che non sono esperto sarebbe molto compolicato e macchinoso spostare decine e decine di cartelle diverse, contenute in decine di cartelle sparse per tutto l'hd in ssh...
<nutry> è quello il problema...non ho la cartella "Foto" principale
<f843d0> nutry: non vedo la differenza con avere a che fare con l'hard disk direttamente
<nutry> ma ho cartelle sul desktop...alcune su documenti, altri su programmi x fotoritocco
<f843d0> nutry: alla fine, anche che lo sposti su un'altra macchina, dovrai accedere alle varie locazioni
<nutry> con lhd trascino con il copio o cmq seleziono fisicamente le directory
<f843d0> nutry: quindi, in uno pseudocomando scp [source] [destination], cambia sempre [source]
<nutry> poi ripeto, di shh so i cmd principali
<f843d0> nutry: una volta stabilita la connessione ssh, vai solo di scp per copiare i files
<nutry> non sono abituato..io le cartelle le devo cercare, devo vedere i contenuti aprendo le foto
<nutry> a riga di comando è macchinoso
<f843d0> nutry: a te la scelta. Murphy sta già guardando interessato quel drive
<nutry> lol
<f843d0> E c'è sempre l'alternativa di avere a che fare con un dispositivo esterno capiente con file system opportuni
<nutry> si forse meglio che aspetto di recuperare un altro hd
<nutry> magari almeno in fat32
<f843d0> Eh, per esempio
<f843d0> Neanche. Fat32 potrebbe presentare il problema dei file >4Gb
<nutry> mi ha messo la para sul fatto di staccare fisicamente lhd
<nutry> in questo caso nessun problema
<nutry> sono tutte foto
<f843d0> Come detto, ognuno fa quello che ritiene necessario
<nutry> si si ma capisco il tuo consiglio di prima del ssh, è solo che in questo caso x me sarebbe troppo complicato
<f843d0> Io, prima di staccare un HD, cercherei tutte le soluzioni software a disposizione
<nutry> non conoscendo lesatta ubicazione delle cartelle, che x trovarle devo visualizzare i files conenuti
<nutry> cmq adesso provo ad mettere un usb
<f843d0> nutry: potrei anche dirti di copiare tutti i file o tutto il disco con dd...
<f843d0> nutry: e a posteriori provare a montare in loop l'immagine del disco completa
<nutry> eh ma poi a cloanarlo occuperebbe troppo spazio
<nutry> ah proprio il sistema dici>??
<f843d0> nutry: così che poi uno si sceglie i file con calma una volta messo a proprio agio con il sistema
<nutry> ma se poi il problema è di windows, montando il file salvato il problema rimane giusto?
<nutry> deduco che sia di windows e non un probolema hardware dato che lo sto usando benissimo da un oretta
<f843d0> nutry: questo è chiaro, ma se faccio l'immagine completa del disco e ci accedo da un altro pc, non uso il sistema operativo che si è inchiodato
<f843d0> nutry: decisamente la clonazione richiede molto spazio, ma è una possibilità
<nutry> si xo se il problema è software, mettiamo si sia inchiodato x qualche dipendenza, poi se lo reinstallo il problema non rimane?
<nutry> chiedo x capire, non x controbbattere :)
<f843d0> nutry: non sto parlando di reinstallazione. Io farei la clonazione per poi prendere i dati montando l'immagine in loop
<f843d0> nutry: una volta ottenuti i dati, è chiaro che quell'installazione è da rieseguire
<nutry> ah ecco, mi ero perso quel passaggio
<nutry> cmq...è proprio quel hd il problema..ho collegato un usb e va benissimo
<f843d0> nutry: eh per forza... FS becero
<nutry> f843d0: e se condivido in lan un cartella dal sistema live, e poi dal mio pc me la copio sempre in lan?
<nutry> una*
<f843d0> nutry: moralmente è lo stesso suggerimento che ti ho dato circa ssh/scp
<f843d0> nutry: certamente funziona, puoi usare anche nfs o Samba
<nutry> xo mi viene piu facile raggruppare le svariate cartelle in una sola principale usando thunar
<nutry> o almeno, viene piu facile a me che non so smacchinare bene con ssh
<nutry> :D
<f843d0> nutry: esistono vari strumenti, scegli quello che ti sembra più congeniale
<f843d0> nutry: ma come detto, eviterei operazioni fisiche, visto che il sistema a braccia funziona
<nutry> certo, soprattutto per il fatto che il pc non è mio
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-22
<Natal> Buongiorno a tutti
<Natal> avrei gentilmente bisogno di una indicazione su Xubuntu, chi mi aiuterebbe?
<akis24> Natal:  che indicazione ?
<Natal> ieri mi sono deciso a passare a Xubuntu,felicissimo,ma non trovo alcuna schermata dove effettuare regolazioni audio,"bassi,medi,alti"
<Natal> ho cercato anche online,ma non trovo,esiste una specie di Realtek per Xubuntu?
<akis24> Natal: non trovi questo tipo di regolazione sulle impostazioni audio  ma esempio se installi vlc avrai anche l'equalizzatore  ma è parte di vlc ..
<Natal> ah,ok. era per migliorare l'audio sullo streaming di you tube
<Natal> ho un 5.1 e non l'ho sto per niente sfruttando
<Natal> quindi non esiste un software che mi permetta di effettuare regolazioni audio?
<akis24> Natal:  esistono ma sono applicazioni che possono lavorare su brani audio esempi  " audacity "
<akis24> esempio*
<Natal> quindi nulla che possa gestire l'audio in entrata da streaming?
<akis24> Natal:  che io conosca no ma magari se ripassi e chiedi ancora magari qualcuno puo' darti piu' info di me
<Natal> grazie, sei stato gentilissimo,sicuramente ritento,un'ultima cosa,ho installato xub perchè win 10 mi mangiava troppo process e ram per godere di uno streaming decente, mi chiedevo se Lubuntu sia ancora più performante di xubuntu
<akis24> di nulla
<Natal> ho collegato un Laptop dualcore alla TV,praticamente l'ho uso come media center
<akis24> Natal:  lubuntu in assoluto è la piu' leggera ma xubuntu siamo li quasi diciamo
<Natal> allora sfrutto ancora un pò XUB,vediamo come si comporta
<Natal> Microsoft mi è proprio scaduta...
<akis24> Natal: divertiti a scoprirne le possibilita'
<Natal> è da stamattina che ci smanetto,veramente bello
<Natal> mi dispiace solo non poter effettuare qualche miglioria alle regolazioni audio
<akis24> Natal:  se cerchi con gogol trovi ...
<Natal> ci ho provato, ho trovato un certo pulseaudio equilizer, ma nel marketplace di Xubuntu non mi trova il softwarw
<akis24> Natal:  prova a vedere qui  http://askubuntu.com/questions/72679/is-there-any-sound-enhancers-equalizer  e leggi bene
<Natal> grazie,ci provo
<akis24> di nulla
<Natal> esatto,proprio il mio problema, audio da fonte streaming orribile, tutto in flat
<akis24> Natal: visto che non è argomento di supporto entra su #ubuntu-it-chat
<ligomat> Ciao a tutti , mi servirebbe un consiglio. Dovrei formattare il mio asus e togliere definitivamente l partizione di windows. Uso ubuntu mate 14.04 e mi trovo divinamente ma visto che dovrei reinstallare il sistema vorrei provare la 16.04 . Risulta ancora troppo immatura ? Inoltre vorrei provare ubuntu con la Unity anche se alcuni mi dicono che sia
<ligomat> troppo pesante per il mio pc.Il modello in questione è un asus f200 kx385b. Il processore è un 64bit con 2gb di ram, mi consigliate di tenere il 64bit o di mettere un 32? Grazie a tutti in anticipo :)
<angelobi06> hola
<angelobi06> ho installato su un pc ubuntu 16.04, adesso non so come collegarlo ad itunes
<Mr_Pan> angelobi06, non esiste itunes per ubuntu ....
<angelobi06> esiste un modo per collegarsi?
<angelobi06> un paio di anni fa avevo trovato il modo di farlo
<angelobi06> adesso non mi ricordo piu
<f843d0> angelobi06: puoi usare software alternativi per interagire con la musica del tuo dispositivo mobile, quali Banshee, Amarok...
<f843d0> angelobi06: oppure, puoi tentare la strada di wine, o virtualizzare un sistema operativo che supporta pienamente il software che ti interessa
<Mr_Pan> angelobi06, c'è qualcosa qui a  risale al 2014 >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/414737/how-do-i-install-itunes-on-ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> angelobi06, dovresti spostarti su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat | angelobi06
<ubot-it> angelobi06: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<angelobi06> ok mi sposto, grazie
<boss> buongiorno
<f843d0> !ciao | boss
<ubot-it> boss: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<boss> grazie
<ligomat> Ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 16.04 lts ma all'avvio si prende molta ram (circa 800 mega). E' nornale? Ho un pc con 2gb di ram e aprendo 2 tab noto notevoli rallentamenti. E' possibile ottimizzare questa cosa?
<f843d0> ligomat: è normale. 2 Gb di RAM non sono ideali per i sistemi attuali. Puoi rivolgerti ad ambienti grafici più snelli, o dirigere su hardware aggiornato.
<krabador> la giusta direzione
<ligomat> @f843d0 purtroppo non posso cambiare i moduli di di ram poichè risulta saldata sulla scheda
<krabador> e sei sicuro di non poterne aggiungere ?
<f843d0> ligomat: il concetto di hardware aggiornato non si fermava all'aggiunta di moduli
<ligomat> si, non posso posso fare upgrade della ram. Ho un asus f200m
<daniele_> Ciao a tutti
<daniele_> Il mio pc non si riaccende dopo che entra in standby
<daniele_> Qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<daniele_> Ho Ubuntu 16.04 LTS con scheda grafica GT 820/ Intel
<Albro> buonasera
<Albro> qualcuno sa come installare clash of clans su ubuntu 15.10?
<krabador> daniele_, con versioni di ubuntu precedenti , non avevi il problema ?
<daniele_> @krabador Non ho mai usato versioni precedenti di ubuntu con Gnome 3.18
<daniele_> Prima usavo Arch Linux ma di questi problemi non ne ho mai avuti
<claymoon> salve a tutti. non riesco ad installare ganymotion
<claymoon> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<krabador> !chat | claymoon
<ubot-it> claymoon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> daniele_, sembrano esserci problemi nel kernel, a riguardo. Non torna con nessun tasto, tra cui quello di accensione ?
<daniele_> No in pratica appena clicco sul tasto di accensione o sollevo lo schermo, il display rimane bloccato su una schermata nera dalla quale non riesco a fare niente
<daniele_> Avevo letto che consigliavano di installare il kernel patchato di tuxonice, ma preferirei restare con il kernel di ubuntu
<krabador> se vuoi provare altri kernel , prova quelli ufficiali del kernel team
<krabador> in bug reports dicono che 4.4.9-040409-generic , sembra funzionare. Puoi effettuare una prova, tenendo in considerazione che non è la mainline ubuntu e potrebbero esserci altri problemai
<krabador> *i
<krabador> daniele_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4873991
<primaesperienza> Salve possiedo Asus x54c qui la desc. http://pastebin.com/xUgNdrGJ che versione di ubuntu sarebbe migliore per questo notebok?
<krabador> primaesperienza, xubuntu / ubuntu mate / lubuntu . Se hai una pendrive le provi in sessione di prova, cosi' come ubuntu, in modo da riscontrare direttamente le prestazioni in base alle tue esigenze
<krabador> e scegliere quella con cui ti trovi meglio.
<primaesperienza> su questo notebook ho l'adesivo di ubuntu certified ma quando lo preso usato vi era windows ecco xchè non so quale versione
<krabador> !derivate | primaesperienza
<ubot-it> primaesperienza: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> ubuntu 16.04 http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<krabador> !usbwin | primaesperienza
<ubot-it> primaesperienza: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> iso | primaesperienza
<krabador> !iso | primaesperienza
<ubot-it> primaesperienza: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<SynDM> A freddo direi ubuntu mate, ma dato che le live sono utilissime, provane alcune e decidi. Personalmente uso mate e mi trovo benissimo
<primaesperienza> ubuntu 16.04 è stabile?
<primaesperienza> ma flash player funziona?
<f843d0> primaesperienza: la prima domanda non ha una risposta banale. La seconda, ha risposta affermativa
<SynDM> È stabile, ma tutto dipende dalla tua macchina. Provalo, ormai è questione di minuti e ti fai un'idea concreta
<primaesperienza> le applicazioni è facile installare e da trovare?
<krabador> primaesperienza, visita il sito ufficiale
<primaesperienza> scusate ma come scritto sono alla prima esperienza
<primaesperienza> grazie buona sera scusate il disturbo
<krabador> troverai molte piu' risposte di quanto tu possa credere, se ci sono dubbi, chiedi pure qui
<giorgio> sto cercando di installare gli aggiornamenti di Ubunte1404.lts ma il sistema mi dice che la password è sbagliata. io sono certo di non in quanto l'ho scritta. cosa posso fare?
<McLaren> Buona sera! ieri ho installato sulla mobo una scheda video ATI Radeon HD3470. La scheda è dotata di 2 uscite DP: una delle due l'ho collegata tramite adattatore a Video VGA. Al primo tentativo schermo nero, dopo di che' sono partito in safe mode e ho dato un occhio ai log..mancava fglrx che ho installato.
<krabador> giorgio, stare attento a maiuscole/minuscole numeri e caratteri speciali .
<giorgio> ho già controllato....
<McLaren> La situazione è migliorata in quanto sono riuscito ad arrivare alla videata dove ubuntu visualizza gli accounts: quando clicco su uno di essi il sistema cerca di afre qualcosa ma poi ritorna indietro a  questa maschera. mi sembra di capire che questa scheda non è piu' supportata anche da driver open source. E' cosi' effettivamente ? grazie 1000
<krabador> giorgio, il sistema non se la scorda. Attento a caps lock inserito , e che la tastiera sia in italiano
<McLaren> il mio sis è 14.04.04 grazie
<krabador> " non è piu' supportata anche da driver open sourc" ---> falso
<krabador> attualmente sono solo i driver opensource che la supportano , fglrx supporta da  HD 5xxx in su
<giorgio> ho controllato tutto. Mi dice "tentativo di autenticazione non riuscito. Riprovare"
<krabador> McLaren, in 16.04 ufficialmente ubuntu non supporta piu' i fglrx , in quanto amd da un paio d'anni a questa parte sta concetizzando una politica di sviluppo unificato del driver , che entro quest'anno vedrà fglrx e driver open avere le stesse prestazioni , in linux
<krabador> giorgio, chiudi la finestra di gestione degli aggiornamenti, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update
<mark0> buona sera .. c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi con silverlight?
<McLaren> quindi smonto tutto allora ?
<krabador> McLaren, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> xrandr | pastebinit
<McLaren> non posso perche purtroppo son in XP..
<krabador> incolla gli url prodotti dagli ultimi 2 comandi , qui.
<krabador> e allora, ci salutiamo qui.
<McLaren> grazie 1000 ma cosa posso fare: tolgo la scheda e poi rientro in chat ?
<krabador> non si puo' operare direttamente al problema, senza la scheda.
<krabador> McLaren, se la togli, che scheda useresti ?
<giorgio> ok fatto
<krabador> giorgio, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> giorgio, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<giorgio> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit   dopo questo comando resta il cursore del terminale che lampeggia
<krabador> se sono tanti gli aggiornamenti da fare, ci metterà un po'
<giorgio> Estrazione dei template dai pacchetti: 100%
<giorgio> ok ha concluso
<krabador> puoi incollare il link ?
<giorgio> quale link?
<giorgio> questo?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16617872/
<drox> Ragazzi sto cercando di installare in dualboot Ubuntu 16.04 lts con win 8.1
<krabador> giorgio, con questo comando hai fatto gli aggiornamenti
<drox> Ma non riesco a installare il grub o meglio a renderlo attivo
<krabador> giorgio, cerca di diffidare dai ppa
<giorgio> ok  il problema della password? io ho dato la stessa: con terminale funziona mentre nella finestra degli aggiornamenti no.
<krabador> giorgio, fa sempre gli aggiornamenti dal terminale
<giorgio> scusa l'ignoranza ma cosa sono i ppa
<drox> Efi boot partition
<krabador> giorgio, quello che usi, per esempio, per libreoffice
<krabador> giorgio, se ne hai messi tanti, puoi aver corrotto il sistema, in base a quello che fanno.
<krabador> drox, grub va li, con uefi abilitato. Hai disabilitato avvio rapido ?
<drox> Come si fa?
<drox> Krabador, cmq se avvio l'installazione mi dice che dovrei creare partizione boot
<krabador> seguendo la guida di installazione , si viene messi al corrente di avvio rapido
<krabador> drox, ma ti stai improvvisando , o stai leggendo la guida di installazione =
<krabador> ?
<drox> Che uso Linux e Ubuntu è dal 2005 non è la prima volta che installo
<drox> Il dual boot non lo faccio da almeno 8 anni, ma sul PC di mio figlio devo lasciare win per la scuola
<drox> E questo problema è la prima volta che mi capita
<krabador> drox, ma uefi non è proprio da principianti
<krabador> !uefi | drox
<ubot-it> drox: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<drox> Ah vedi ok ci do una letta
<krabador> eeeh, vedi...
<krabador> drox, entri in windows 8.1 disabiliti avvio rapido, successivamente vai a controllare anche in bios, che la voce fastboot sia disabilitata
<krabador> al che è consigliabile deframmentare la partizione win
<drox> Adesso ci do un occhio avendo già installato teoricamente con questa modifica dovrebbe partire
<drox> Vi faccio sapere
<krabador> drox, se grub è finito nella partizione efi, potresti, in base all'implementazione di uefi da parte del produttore del pc, avere una voce ubuntu in bios
<drox> E quindi?
<drox> Adesso sto cercando di disattivate il fast
<giorgio> ok grazie non ho capito molto sui PPA ma cercherò di approfondire...
<krabador> !ppa | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> giorgio, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> giorgio, puoi mandare il link prodotto da quest'ultimo ?
<giorgio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16619026/
<krabador> giorgio, tutto quello che vedi in questa schermata, se la carichi, sono ppa presenti nel tuo sistema
<krabador> che non ci sono finiti da soli
<krabador> ;)
<giorgio> quindi cosa mi consigli di fare?
<krabador> giorgio, non seguire guide trovate a caso su internet, ma segui guide ufficiali.
<giorgio> c'è un modo per ripulire il tutto?
<krabador> giorgio, adesso come adesso , se il sistema non da problemi gravi / particolari , tienitelo cosi'
<krabador> giorgio, si
<krabador> !ppapurge | giorgio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppapurge'
<krabador> !ppa-purge | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<drox> Niente non ci riesco
<drox> Ma perdindirindina che casino che è con uefi...
<krabador> giorgio, siccome i ppa possono anche (dipende dal loro scopo) sostituire componenti del sistema, con una loro versione distribuita, questa procedura si preoccupa di rimuovere i pacchetti installati dal ppa, reinstallare quelli ufficiali del sistema, se è avvenuta una sostituzione
<krabador> drox, allora, l'installazione è avvenuta? All'avvio della macchina cosa succede?
<krabador> drox, quante e quali voci hai nel boot di bios ?
<drox> Sì installazione avvenuta ma da avvio non vedo il dualboot
<drox> Parto solo win direttamente
<drox> Nel BIOS?
<drox> Aspetta che provo ad entrare
<giorgio> Ora non mi riconosce la password nemmeno da terminale....mah
<drox> Non riesco ad entrare
<drox> Windows adesso mi ricordo perché non ho più voluto averci a che fare
<krabador> giorgio, il sistema non se la scorda la password, fidati. E non ha fasi alterne di riconoscimento
<giorgio> prima sono riuscito a dare i comandi che mi hai suggerito ora ho cercato di installare ppa-purge dando la stessa password esce:Mi dice "tentativo di autenticazione non riuscito. Riprovare"
<drox> Krabador nel BIOS nella sezione boot trovo 1 Windows boot manager 2 hdd 3 atapi cdrom 4 usb fdd 5network boot-ipv4 6 usd hdd 7 usb cd rom 8 network boot-ipv6 questo vedo
<drox> Come boot-mode UEFI
<krabador> drox, prova hdd
<drox> La 2?
<drox> Fatto vediamo adesso
<giorgio> [sudo] password for giorgio:
<giorgio> Riprovare.
<drox> Krabador no parte ancora solo win
<f843d0> giorgio: se digiti la password in un editor di testo, la vedi correttamente? La tastiera funziona? Il PC è tuo? :)
<krabador> drox, allora reinstalla il boot loader in EFI
<drox> No aspetta che forse non ci capiamo
<giorgio> si certo a tutte le domande
<drox> Krabador io ho installato Ubuntu 16.04 lts e ho fatto tutta la procedura automatica. Non sono intervenuto in manuale. Quindi se non ho letto male il bootloader lo ha caricato da solo in uefi giusto?
<krabador> drox, reinstalla il bootloader nella partizione EFI.
<drox> E come faccio?
<drox> Rifaccio l'installazione?
<krabador> secure boot è abilitato ?
<drox> Sto rientrando non mi ricordo
<krabador> drox, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_UEFI_mode , in questo modo installi grub in EFI
<f843d0> giorgio: hai già provato a riavviare?
<giorgio> prima dell'inizio della chat
<krabador> giorgio, dopo gli aggiornamenti appena fatti, riavvia
<f843d0> giorgio: questo problema del riconoscimento password da quando è emerso? Comunque prova a riavviare.
<f843d0> giorgio: all'inizio non te la prendeva negli aggiornamenti, ora il terminale... molto strano
<giorgio> solo oggi, gli ultimi aggiornamenti settimana scorsa ha funzionato tutto
<f843d0> giorgio: comunque, come detto, riavvia il sistema e prova
<giorgio> ok
<drox> Krabador ci rinuncio
<krabador> drox, mi spiace
<drox> Security disabilitato
<drox> E ancora parte win
<krabador> non ti ho chiesto di disabilitarlo
<f843d0> drox: migliaia di utenti hanno installato su sistemi UEFI, e nessun BIOS è stato maltrattato nell'operazione
<krabador> ma di dirmi proprio come stesse impostato
<drox> In enable
<krabador> drox, appunto
<krabador> non avrebbe funzionato , con disabile
<krabador> installazione con uefi , è caratterizzata da cio' che riguarda la presenza di uefi
<krabador> drox, cose che puoi leggere nella sezione uefi del bios
<drox> Uffa mi sento scoraggiato
<drox> Sto rientrando
<krabador> drox, non è intercambiabile, se il sistema operativo è stato installato in una modalità, o l'altra
<krabador> "nella sezione uefi del bios" ---> uefi del wiki
<drox> Dalle pagine che mi hai mandato lo ho capito
<drox> Mi sa che sto maltrattato troppo win fra un po mo prende a schiaffi
<krabador> drox, segui il wiki per l'installazione di grub nella partizione EFI
<drox> La cosa che mi infastidisce e non poter entrare nel BIOS sensazione passare dal sistema acceso
<drox> L'ultimo che mi hai mandato?
<krabador> drox, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi#Riparazione_bootloader
<drox> Krabador cmq se entro in Efi vedo nelle Tab sopra information Main Security Boot Exit
<krabador> Boot che dice ?
<drox> Boot mode Uefi Secure Boot Enabled
<drox> Poi priority order
<krabador> e c'è l'elenco di prima?
<drox> Si
<giorgio> dopo il riavvio ok alla password da terminale
<krabador> drox, fa una cosa, carica ubuntu in live, ed entra qui
<drox> Ok dammi 2 mjnuti
<krabador> drox, uefi non è implementato da tutti i vendor nello stesso modo, e molti vendor hanno formali impostazioni per complicare il dual boot
<drox> Cmq volevo provare a scaricare il bootloader repair
<drox> O faccio doponallora
<drox> krabador, eccomi
<drox> dimmi cosa ti serva dal terminale
<drox> krabador, ci sei_
<vincenzo82> Buona sera a tutti vorrei installare flash player per ubuntu16.04 ma non so dove scaricarlo. come posso fare?grazie
<drox> krabador, io sono qui in live
<drox> vincenzo82, hai abilitato il pccheti di terze parti
<krabador> vincenzo82, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<drox> perfetto
<krabador> drox, apri un terminale
<drox> pronto krabador
<krabador> drox, sei in live da 16.04 ?
<drox> yes
<krabador> drox, sudo efibootmgr | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<vincenzo82> krabador ci provo ti faccio sapere
<krabador> vincenzo82, non è un tentativo
<krabador> vincenzo82, installerà chromium e pepperflash,  che sarebbe il flash interno che usa chrome
<drox> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> drox, tra le varie linee
<krabador> c'è un link
<krabador> pubblicalo qui
<krabador> non fare il pastebin
<drox> https://ptpb.pw/vh-7
<vincenzo82> krabador, ah ok grazie mille allora pensavo fosse un tentativo
<krabador> vincenzo82, da quant'è che usi pc, al di la del sistema usato ?
<vincenzo82> krabador se intendi ubuntu da 1 settimana
<vincenzo82> se intendi altro sono 8 anni
<vincenzo82> perche
<krabador> vincenzo82, perchè un comando fa una cosa, non tenta niente .
<drox> krabador, cmq sto scaricado boot-repair se dovesse servire
<vincenzo82> krabador lo terrò a mente
<vincenzo82> krabador grazie mille
<krabador> vincenzo82, in bocca al lupo per tutto
<vincenzo82> krabador non funziona
<krabador> vincenzo82, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> vincenzo82, dpkg -l | grep chromium | pastebinit
<krabador> vincenzo82, dpkg -l | grep pepper | pastebinit
<vincenzo82> purtroppo non funziona
<krabador> vincenzo82, purtroppo devi mandare i link qui
<krabador> altrimenti non parliamo di niente.
<drox> se non capisco mle il boot che utilizza e il boot0002 krabador
<krabador> drox, cerca di non perdere tempo a rilevare supposizioni  ;)
<drox> vincenzo82, quello che ti ha scritto krabador devi scriverlo in un terminale e il link di risposta devi postarlo qui
<krabador> drox, sudo efibootmgr -n 0
<drox> ^_^
<krabador> drox, riavvia , prova.
<drox> ok adesso riavvio e ho capito cosa hai fatto ^_^
<vincenzo82> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16621669/
<krabador> vincenzo82, ma lo hai usato tu il pc in 8 anni, o lo hanno usato per te?
<krabador> vincenzo82, bastavano solo i 2 link degli ultimi 2 comandi in terminale .
<vincenzo82> lo rifaccio
<krabador>  nono, non fa niente
<krabador> vincenzo82, apri chromium
<krabador> va in questa pagina
<krabador> https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/
<krabador> fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | vincenzo82
<ubot-it> vincenzo82: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<drox> Krabador al primo riavvio tutto ok
<drox> Al secondo no
<vincenzo82> krabador dove posto lo screen shot?
<krabador> drox, serviva solo per provare
<krabador> drox, non era una modifica definitiva
<krabador> drox, rientra in live, per mandare il comando di settaggio.
<Fede200> buonasera, ho installato apache2 sul mio pc con Ubuntu 16.04 e da quando l'ho fatto non riesco più a connettermi al plex media presente su quel pc dagli altri pc della rete domestica
<drox> Sì così cmq parte il grub di Ubuntu dove poi ti rimanda al Windows
<drox> Sono già li
<drox> Terminale aperto
<krabador> drox, sudo efibootmgr -o 0,1
<krabador> riavvia, prova
<drox> Provo a riavviare questa volta entro in Ubuntu e poi riavvio ed entro in win al terzo riavvio se tutto funziona rientro in Ubuntu e ti dico
<drox> Se sei ancora sveglio
<drox> Intanto grazie
<drox> No così parte ancora Windows niente grub di Ubuntu krabador
<drox> Sto rifacendo la procedura per far partire la live
<krabador> drox, sudo efibootmgr -o 0000,0001
<drox> Mi mette bootorder 0000,0001 ma come bootcorent mi tiene il 2 krabador
<drox> Non modifica il boot corent
<drox> Dici che va bene?
<krabador> drox, dopo il riavvio, lo vedi
<drox> Con il comando di "prova" lo aveva segnato.
<drox> Ok provo al massimo ci risentiamo ;)
<krabador> vuol dire che il tuo va contro-corent-e
<drox01> No ancora windows
<krabador> drox01, sudo efibootmgr -v | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<drox01> Tempo di rifare partire la live
<krabador> drox01, se vieni a segnalare, entra direttamente in live ...
<droxcell> Così rimango in visione dal cell
<droxcell> Non mi fa più aprire Ubuntu software la Live provo a farla ripsrtire
<krabador> droxcell, mi serve il comando di 10 minuti fa
<droxcell> Sì lo so ma non mi fa installare xchat sulla live
<krabador> droxcell, ma entra dal browser, per favore...
<droxcell> Urca
<krabador> 16.04 ha rimosso xchat dal repo ufficiale
<Fede200> ragazzi qualcuno mi sa dare una mano nel riconfigurare plex media dopo l'installazione di apache?
<droxcell> Non ci avevo pensato scusa l'abitudine
<droxcell> Mi riscrivi il comando per piacere krabador
<droxcell> A continuare ad entrare ed uscire l perso
<krabador> droxcell, sudo efibootmgr -v | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<drox> https://ptpb.pw/6EEM krabador
<drox> https://ptpb.pw/jF1Y krab
<drox> scusa
<drox> https://ptpb.pw/lNP5 krabador che sia la volta buona
<krabador> drox, riposati e torna con comodo
<drox> e che la tastiera non e configurata e faccio fatica a trovare i pulsanti
<drox> scusami
<krabador> modprobe efivars
<drox> fatto nessun messagio in terminale
<krabador> efibootmgr -o 0000,0001,2001,2002
<krabador> si, non da output
<drox> con sudo o senza
<krabador> senza
<drox> efibootmgr -o 0000,0001,2001,2002
<drox> efibootmgr: Could not set BootOrder: Permission denied
<drox> do sudo_
<drox> ?
<krabador> si, ok.
<drox> sudo efibootmgr -o 0000,0001,2001,2002 BootCurrent: 0002 Timeout: 0 seconds BootOrder: 0000,0001,2001,2002 Boot0000* ubuntu Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager Boot0002* USB HDD: TDK LoR TF10 Boot0003* Unknown Device:  Boot2001* EFI USB Device Boot2002* EFI DVD/CDROM Boot2003* EFI Network
<drox> vedi non modifica il corrente... l'altro comando che mi avevi dato aveva cosa -a non mi ricordo più
<krabador> ...
<krabador> drox, ti piace proprio perdere tempo?
<drox> no perchè?
<krabador> perchè lo stai facendo
<krabador> nell'osservare e rilevare una cosa completamente inutile.
<drox> sto cercando di capire il modo di mantenere il bootloader modificato
<drox> http://askubuntu.com/questions/325048/cleaning-up-and-changing-the-efi-boot-order-permanently-using-eifbootmgr
<drox> qui dicono qualcosa ma il mio inglese è pessimo e non riesco a seguire tutto e non vorrei fare cose che non vanno fatte...
<krabador> drox, non colpevolizzare troppo l'inglese...
<krabador> drox, sudo efibootmgr -v | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<drox> https://ptpb.pw/Aslh
<krabador> drox, spegni , accendi.
<drox> incrocio le dita
<drox> ?
<droxcell> Ma dai non è possibile ancora solo Windows
<droxcell> Mi sembra impossibile che sia imposdibile
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-15
<giuliano> buongiorno a tutti.
<giuliano> un aiutino per due pc con ubuntu 16.04 collegati in rete.
<giuliano> dove devo andare per vedere l'atro pc in rete?
<Carlin0> !samba | giuliano
<ubot-it> giuliano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<giuliano> ok grazie ubot vado a leggere
<giuliano> ho fatto già quello che c'è scritto, ma se clicco su rete mi compare solo rete di microsoft e non vedo l'altro pc con cartelle condivise. perchè?
<giuliano> allora se faccio connetti al server e do l'indirizzo dell'altro pc mi vede le cartelle condivise. se apro le cartelle che risiedono su un hd esterno mi chiede l'autorizzazione che io nn ho messo, mentre se apro le cartelle condivise sul pc me le apre. come mai?
<Mr_Pan> giuliano, autorizzazione per montare hd esterno ...
<giuliano> e come si fa?
<giuliano> mr_pan
<giuliano> allora hd esterno lo monta mi vede le cartelle condivise ma quando le apro mi chiede l'autorizzazione.
<Mr_Pan> giuliano, quella che ti chiede appunto e' autorizzazione per montare il disco esterno dove risiedono le cartelle ... la metti e via dove sta il problema?
<Mr_Pan> giuliano, se poi vuoi montare il disco usb in automatico all'avvio allora devi modificare fstab
<giuliano> e come la faccio a mettere se non so qual'è?
<giuliano> allora sono io che non capisco l hd si monta da solo all'avio mi compaiono tutte le cartelle, ma se le voglio vedere in rete non me le apre. dove sbaglio?
<giuliano> a rieccomi
<giuliano> mi dice sempre permesso negato
<AntonioResta> Buongiorno
<cavallogoloso> ciao, ho deiproblemi a connettermi con una stampante
<giuliano> e di rete la stampante?
<giuliano> mr_pan mi aiuti per favore?
<cavallogoloso> è collegata al router ma non al pc
<giuliano> ok è di rete allora. hai caricato i driver?
<cavallogoloso> no
<cavallogoloso> dal sito Canon?
<giuliano> si o se hai un dischetto dal dischetto driver per ubuntu
<cavallogoloso> ci guardo un attimo
<giuliano> ok
<cavallogoloso> grazie
<giuliano> prego
<cavallogoloso> ho scaricato e installato il driver dal sito, ora?
<giuliano> vai in impostazioni di sistema- stampanti. aggiungi stampante col tasto + e ti trova la stampante poi segui lo schermo
<giuliano> ok stacco ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> cavallogoloso, che versione ubuntu usi e di che stampante parliamo  ?
<marcy> buongiorno, dove me lo becco questo file? -> openoffice.org-java-common
<Mr_Pan> marcy, che devi fare?
<marcy> usare OpenOffice Base ma richiede Java
<Mr_Pan> marcy, se installa da sw center ci pensa da solo a portarsi dietro tutto quello che serve. come hai instalalto  ?!
<marcy> tramite file
<Mr_Pan> marcy, MA PERCHE!?!?!?
<Mr_Pan> usa il sw center
<marcy> perché su UC non era disponibile
<Mr_Pan> marcy, open o libre office  ?
<marcy> Open Office
<Mr_Pan> marcy, libreoffice (default di ubuntu) nel SW centrer trovi anche libreoffice-base
<Mr_Pan> marcy, allora hai ragione tu open office non e' piu nei repo
<Mr_Pan> si uasa libreoffice dai repo
<marcy> lo so ma l'ho disinstallato perché preferico Open
<Mr_Pan> marcy, da console sudo apt install -f vedi se risolve da solo
<Mr_Pan> scappo ciao
<marcy> ok
<Mr_Pan> squao, hai bisogno   ?   da Infocamere ... mah ... vabbe ciao
<marcy> ehm come lo uso sudo apt install -f?
<Mr_Pan> marcy, da console
<marcy> ho provato ma forse sbaglio a digitare il nome dopo
<marcy> sì lo so da console ma forse sbaglio qualcosa
<Guest37881> Buongiorno, non riesco a masterizzare un file iso su un dvd con nessun programa
<Guest37881> non riesco neanche a copiare qualche file su un dvd cd
<Guest37881> mi esce un messaggio di errore
<gigirock> Guest37881, che errore
<marcy> ho scricato il file openoffice.org-java-common_3.4.0-ooo340m1-7_all.deb però mi da problemi con le dipendenze
<Carlin0> marcy, openoffice è fuori dai repo , qui non gli si da supporto
<gigirock> marcy, la burocrazia regna sovrana vai a #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcy> comunque non lo trovo giusto che ogni volta che una cosa non è nei repo non si dia supporto uff, insomma siente un supporto tecnico di ubuntu
<Carlin0> marcy, supporto ufficiale e in quanto tale non ci si può occupare di tutta la robaccia scaricabile dalla rete
<marcy> non mi pare che OpenOffice sia "robaccia"
<Carlin0> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Carlin0> apri una procedura di contestazione marcy
<gigirock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/841148/how-do-i-install-the-latest-openoffice marcy 6 fortunata esiste una discussione ufficiale
<marcy> procedura già eseguita. FortunatO!
<gigirock> marcy, e quindi funzionA ?
<marcy> nada
<marcy> ora synaptic mi dice che ci sono 4 pachetti danneggiati
<Carlin0> marcy, ma cosa ha libreoffice che non va bene ?
<gigirock> marcy,non ce la facciamo + : 1) su questo canale non ti possiamo dare supporto per quel sw 2) a mala pena sappiamo se 6 maschio o femmina figurati se sappiamo quale ubuntu quale pc quale processore quale versione di kernel etc etc hai tu
<gigirock> marcy, la burocrazia regna sovrana vai a #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcy> come faccio a riparare i pachetti daneggiati?
<gigirock> marcy, la burocrazia regna sovrana vai a #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> marcy, sudo apt -f install
<marcy> ehy? qui mi potete aiutare non ha più a che fare coi ripo visto che si tratta di sypnatic
<marcy> già fatto ma mi da errore
<gigirock> Marcy, stai giocando con il regolamento...... :)
<Carlin0> marcy, posta l'errore
<Carlin0> !paste | marcy
<ubot-it> marcy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> marcy, se Carlin0 scopre che hai messo il ppa ti scomunica
<marcy> non è vero e lo sai bene. piantala di prendere in giro gigirock. non sto giocando col regolamento
<Carlin0> marcy, allora ?
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhO45DE9klIB
<marcy> continuo a fare sudo apt -f install  ma quando apro sypnatic mi dice sempre che ci sono 4 pacchetti danneggiati
<Carlin0> devi chiuderlo synaptic
<marcy> è chiuso
<Carlin0> marcy, sudo apt install libreoffice
<marcy> ma così installo libreoffice -_-
<Carlin0> marcy, fai come ti pare allora
<gigirock> The following additional packages will be installed:
<marcy> perché invece di risolvere il problema dei 4 pacchetti danneggiati mi fai installare libreoffice?
<gigirock>   libreoffice-common marcy nel paste che hai mandato c'e' questo
<Carlin0> marcy, se vieni qui a chiedere supporto segui quello che ti si dice di fare invece di polemizzare
<marcy> ma poi lo disinstallo dinuovo?
<Carlin0> anche perchè dal tuo paste non vi è ombra dei pacchetti danneggiati
<marcy> ma è il messaggio che esce se uso sypnatic
<Carlin0> ma chi se ne frega di synaptic
<Carlin0> synaptic è solo una gui
<marcy> infatti la mia domanda era su sypnatic
<Carlin0>  ... e due ...14:45:04<Carlin0> marcy, fai come ti pare allora
<marcy> http://i.imgur.com/jQ7F838.png
<Carlin0> auguri per tutto marcy
<marcy> non capisco il motivo di usare questo tono con me
<gigirock> Marcy devi uninstallare libreoffice per installare openoffice, ma per uninstallare devi togliere tutti gli errori di libre
<marcy> ma libreoffice è già disinstallato
<gigirock> no
<Carlin0> marcy, vieni a chiedere aiuto e vuoi fare di testa tua , quindi arrangiati
<marcy> lo avevo disinstallato già da tempo
<marcy> infatti non compare più nel mio menu
<marcy> se risulta ancora installato non è colpa mia
<gigirock> marcy, e' un problema dell'amministrazione precedente
<marcy> in che senso?
<gigirock> marcy, allora dalla riga comandi apt install libreoffice , senza replicare con una domanda
<marcy> da errore
<gigirock> !pastebinit | marcy
<ubot-it> marcy: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/g5hPQxnzorMUr
<Carlin0> marcy, usa il paste che ti si è indicato per favore
<marcy> ma ho incollato il risultato, dovevo fare altro?
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlNM1nV9WSP
<gigirock> no ok
<gigirock> marcy, sai vedere se /usr/bin/soffice e' un link o un file ?
<marcy> ho provato a fare sudo apt --fix-broken install ma da errore
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnZkPr1WMhz
<gigirock> marcy, ls -l /usr/bin/soffice | pastebinit
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/Mjhxm0VxA6AhV
<Carlin0> marcy, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJPD0rxzyS5
<gigirock> marcy, allora come vedi quello n e' un file ma un link , creato da una installazione di open office .....
<marcy> e quindi?
<Carlin0> chrome beta ... manco lo stable
<Carlin0> mah ...
<Carlin0> marcy, dpkg -l | grep openoffice
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnZkPRRAWCz
<Carlin0> quindi hai installato openoffice che va in conflitto con libreoffice
<gigirock> marcy, È possibile far convivere le installazioni di Apache OpenOffice e LibreOffice. Per evitare possibili conflitti è opportuno cancellare il link simbolico /usr/bin/soffice. Digitare nel terminale:
<gigirock> sudo rm /usr/bin/soffice
<marcy> fatto
<marcy> e ora?
<gigirock> lancia openoffice....
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcy> fatto
<gigirock> funziona ?
<marcy> però il Databese ancora mi dice che devo installare Java jre
<Carlin0> !chat
<marcy> quindi siamo da capo
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> ok
<gigirock> !java | marcy
<ubot-it> marcy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<gigirock> marcy, visto che usi openoffice ti conviene installare il java ufficiale Oracle
<marcy> ma come lo installo?
<marcy> dal sito di java non c'è il file deb
<gigirock> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Oracle scegli "tramite pacchetto"
<marcy> make-jpkg jre-<versione>-linux-<architettura>.tar.gz non funziona
<Carlin0> marcy, ma se dai sudo apt -f install
<Carlin0> da ancora errore ?
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYG63MwRmIE
<marcy> sì da errore
<Carlin0> quindi hai tutti gli aggiornamenti bloccati : ti sembra la via giusta quella che hai preso ?
<marcy> non è il caso di farmi notare che usare Office è sbagliato per via degli aggiornamenti bloccati
<Carlin0> non potrai + installare nulla dai repo ma se per te va bene
<marcy> non è vero, li posso installare, lo avevo già risolto il problema degli aggiornamenti bloccati. solo che non ricordo come
<marcy> probabilmente devo solo riavviare
<[Enrico]> marcy: ma è giusto farti notare che ostinarsi a usare un prodotto morto e sepolto come openoffice, quando libreoffice (sostanzialmente la stessa cosa con nuovo nome, se non meglio) è disponibile ed ufficialmente supportato, è una cosa con poco senso
<marcy> allora chissà perché OpenOffice lo usano tutti sotto Windows
<[Enrico]> marcy: questo lo dici tu eh. E comunque tutti usano microsoft office
<marcy> provo a riavviare
<[Enrico]> scommeto che ora va
<Carlin0> ooooooh
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> usa linux ma è rimasto a win
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: si ma suo cuggino sul PC ha openoffice su windows
<Carlin0> cmq sia la cosa peggiore è che ha impallato apt
<[Enrico]> marcy: detto questo, ultimo commento e chiudo: openoffice sta chiudendo (vedi anche https://lwn.net/Articles/699047/ ), in quanto libreoffice lo ha surclassato e tutte le distro linux non supportano più openoffice, inclusa ubuntu. Poi tu fai quello che vuoi, padrone. Ma non è che te lo diciamo perché siamo dei fanboy e ci fa schifo openoffice, è una questione puramente tecnica e pragmatica.
<marcy> niente da fare
<marcy> continua a darmi lo stesso errore
<Carlin0> vabbè ma su win lo usano tutti
<[Enrico]> marcy: e, se te lo fossi perso, libreoffice è sviluppato dai developer originali di openoffice, licenziati o mandati via quando Oracle ha comprato Sun Microsystems. Quindi Libreoffice è più openoffice di quanto oggi non lo sia openoffice stesso.... poi boh non so come mai libreoffice ti faccia repulsione
<marcy> ma ora il problema è serio, non posso fare apt install -f perché da sempre lo stesso errore
<marcy> non installa gli aggiornamenti
<marcy> sono bloccato
<Carlin0> marcy, è quello che cercavo di farti notare dall'inizio
<Carlin0> ma tu polemizzavi ...
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghP29JroRlSY
<marcy> se non risolvo questo ho tutto bloccato
<marcy> se faccio purge libreoffice mi dice che non c'è nulla da disinstallare
<marcy> e fare fix non risolve
<marcy> mi spunta sempre questo errore http://i.imgur.com/Yrcdtf7.png
<marcy> io digito da terminale apt-get install -f  ma il risulato è sempre uguale
<marcy> quello che blocca è tutto qui
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOVjB2jLMI3
<marcy> ho trovato i 4 pacchetti danneggiati ma non so come installarli
<marcy> libreoffice-core, libreoffice-java-common, libreoffice-style-elementary, libreoffice-style-galaxy
<gigirock> no non ancora perche' gli aggiornamenti sono incastrati ma se mette il java si dovrebbe sbloccare il tutto.
<[Enrico]> io toglierei tutto e ricomincerei da capo... non sono mica sicuro che te lo faccia fare però
<marcy> ma come faccio?
<gigirock> marcy, java -version che dice ?
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh14K0YZ0Mf5
<marcy> anche cercando di fissare i pacchetti danneggiati non risolve perché non riesce ad installarli
<gigirock> siamo ancora senza java....
<marcy> comunque tutto è iniziato quando mi è stato suggerito di installare libreoffice ufff
<marcy> perché questo blocco non ce lo avevo prima
<marcy> tutto sto casino è spuntato dal nulla dopo che dal terminale ho digitato sudo apt-get install libreoffice. sotto suggerimento di Carlin0
<marcy> perché avevo problemi con java su OpenOffice e mi è stato suggerito questo
<gigirock> Marcy, cmq il java jre non e' installato....
<marcy> il risultato è che ora ho tuttooooo bloccato!
<marcy> sì capisco però non so se me lo fa installare
<marcy> rimuovere i pacchetti con sympnatic risolverebbe il problema?
<Carlin0> marcy, era già tutto bloccato leggiti il log del canale
<gigirock> marcy, aspe
<Carlin0> !log | marcy
<ubot-it> marcy: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<marcy> non ci capisco
<marcy> comunque il simbolino rosso con la X sul pannello prima di installare libreoffice non c'era
<gigirock> Marcy, dai concentriamoci sul problema le polemiche le facciamo dopo
<gigirock> marcy , adesso risolviamo il primo problema del java...
<gigirock> aspe
<marcy> non polemizzo così per polemizzare eh... non mi diverto a polemizzare. faccio solo notare che si è piantato tutto dopo install libreoffice..
<marcy> scusa tanto se polemizzo ma se uno viene per risolvere un problema e si incasina ancora di più saresti amareggiato pure tu
<Carlin0> marcy, è inutile che dici fesserie è tutto nei log
<gigirock> marcy , adesso risolviamo il primo problema del java...
<marcy> Carlin0 questo cavolo di simbolo rosso prima di installare libreoffice non c'era, non me lo sto inventando io eh
<gigirock> marcy piantala , http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre8-downloads-2133155.html scarica il tar .gz che ti serve
<marcy> già scaricato
<gigirock> ok dove lo hai messo ?
<marcy> è pronto in una cartella download
<marcy> è in downlowd/java
<gigirock> e' meglio che sia sotto la /home cmq,.... tar -xvf  *-linux-x64.tar.gz del pacchetto scaricato dalla dir /download/java
<marcy> fatto
<gigirock> sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/jvm marcy
<marcy> ok
<gigirock> sudo mv ./jdk1.8.0* /usr/lib/jvm/ marcy
<marcy> fatto
<gigirock> marcy sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/$(ls /usr/lib/jvm)/bin/java" 1
<marcy> non esiste
<gigirock> ok
<gigirock> ls /usr/bin/jvm
<marcy> non esiste
<gigirock> marcy sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/jvm cosa ha restituito ?
<marcy> nulla
<gigirock> marcy, cd / poi cd usr poi cd lib poi cd jvm
<marcy> esiste la cartella
<marcy> ma è vuota
<gigirock> marcy, torna a /home/marcy/download/java
<marcy> ci sono
<gigirock> ls -l
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVyrvwXoncN
<gigirock> marcy , sudo mv ./jre1* /usr/lib/jvm/
<marcy> fatto
<gigirock> marcy sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/$(ls /usr/lib/jvm)/bin/java" 1
<marcy> fatto
<gigirock> marcy, java -version
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwJ0LxRrLcK
<marcy> adesso funziona :-)
<gigirock> cosa ?
<marcy> Database di office
<marcy> me lo ha aperto
<gigirock> si ok... un piccolo passo ....
<gigirock> ma la richiesta era per jdk o jre ?
<marcy> ho fatto prima il jre mi pare
<marcy> voleva che installassi java jre
<gigirock> marcy , sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/javac" "javac" "/usr/lib/jvm/$(ls /usr/lib/jvm)/bin/javac" 1
<marcy> non esiste
<gigirock> ok , marcy il jre e' solo per eseguire dei programmi java mentre il jdk e' il sistema di programmazione
<marcy> mi serve per Database?
<gigirock> marcy, riproviamo sudo apt install -f
<gigirock> marcy, se non devi 'scrivere' dei programmi java non ti serve
<marcy> errore
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7NJLL1W1T1
<marcy> il problema è che continua a dirmi di disattivare le terze parti
<Carlin0> formatta marcy
<marcy> spero tu stia scherzando
<Carlin0> la prossima volta ci pensi prima di installare roba fuori dai repo
<gigirock> marcy, sudo apt update
<marcy> non ti sei chiesto perché lo abbia fatto vero? Perché è probabile che a volte ci siano cose fuori dai repo che mi servono
<marcy> fatto
<gigirock> marcy, fatto tutto ok ?
<marcy> no
<gigirock> marcy, sudo apt update | pastebinit
<marcy> aspetta ti mando la schermata
<gigirock> marcy, devo andare
<gigirock> marcy, sudo apt clean
<marcy> fatti entrambi
<gigirock> marcy, riproviamo sudo apt install -f
<marcy> 30 per cento
<marcy> ora50
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjGKgYYyqUy
<marcy> e se rimuovessi questi pacchetti ? http://i.imgur.com/ZSFBCJY.png
<marcy> visto che mi si blocca l'installazione e i seguenti pacchetti sono danneggiati... se li rimuovessi?
<gigirock> marcy: come é finita ?
<marcy> RISOLTO! Ho rimosso i pacchetti danneggiati da qui http://i.imgur.com/lUJB9eK.png
<gigirock> Bravo 👏 ringrazia Carlin0 per la sua pazienza
<marcy> questi 4 pacchetti più le dipendenze incasinavano tutto, sia installazione sia aggiornamento
<marcy> No, un momento, qui ci sono arrivato da solo
<gigirock> Daaaai sii diplomatico !
<marcy> sarà anche paziente ma la soluzione alla fine l'ho trovata da solo
<marcy> perché mi sono fatto la domanda: Ma se sono questi i pachetti che mi incasinano... se li rimuovo...?
<gigirock> Vabbè marcy ma uno skifo di grazie....
<marcy> sì ok però con la sua idea di installare quel maledetto libreoffice tanto per fare una prova...
<marcy> perché alla fine è quello
<marcy> dopo esser stato pure massacrato da tutti: No OpenOffice... usa LibreOffice, seee ciao... un motivo in più per non usarlo, visto che mi ha incasinato il PC
<marcy> ho fatto la contro-prova installa benissimo i programmi
<marcy> e li rimuove pure, quindi risolto. grazie gigirock
<marcy> a proposito gigirock, mi hanno detto che sei ferrato in doppie schede video
<marcy> sai risolvere pure questo? http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/54817/sfarfallio-schermo
<gigirock>   No dai è una cosa troppo specifica penso che non sia un problema facilmente riproducibile
<marcy> ma non è che dia problemi gravi... solo che ogni tanto spunta fuori e da un po' fastidio, soprattutto quando guardi i video
<gigirock> marcy: se il dev non ha quella combinazione di hardware difficilmente il bug verrà risolto
<marcy> come faccio a sapere se lo ha ?
<marcy> non è che se per caso gli dico di non usare una scheda video risolvo il bug?
<gigirock> marcy: se tutto va bene il dev é uno come me e te che scrive programmi per quel de o os
<marcy> ma magari tra i driver gli posso dire di non usare una scheda video
<gigirock> marcy: comunque esiste ubuntu bugs
<marcy> cos'è?
<gigirock> Dove si mantengono i bugs
<marcy> come lo avvio?
<gigirock> Bugs : Ubuntu
<gigirock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/?field.searchtext=Mate+glitch&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.o
<gigirock> mit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<marcy> se qui gli dico di non usare Intel risolvo qualcosa? http://i.imgur.com/SDH9awU.png
<gigirock> !launchpad
<ubot-it> http://launchpad.net
<gigirock> Vai qui e cerca marcy
<marcy> cosa cerco? ubuntu bug?
<marcy> bah troppo difficile, posso sopravvivere con un leggero disattenderò con pazienza la risposta alla mia domanda. grazie di tutto :-)
<marcy> il comando che mi hai fatto usare per impostare java jre era questo? sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/$(ls /usr/lib/jvm)/bin/java" 1  gigirock
<marcy> così mi salvo tutto in un file di testo
<vincenzko> aprendo la dash e andando in app non viene visualizzato niente perche
<aldo> ciao ragazzi,
<aldo> un informazione al volo
<aldo> vorrei installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<aldo> ma come seconda partizione, con primaria windows 7
<aldo> wubi credo sia obsoleto
<aldo> come posso procede?
<f843d0> !enter | aldo
<ubot-it> aldo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<f843d0> !installazione | aldo
<ubot-it> aldo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<simon86> ciao ho un problema con lubuntu che ho appena installato c'è un unica risoluzione 680x480 cosa posso fare
<f843d0> simon86: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> simon86: lshw | pastebinit
<f843d0> simon86: incolla il link prodotto dal secondo comando
<simon86> ok allora mi conetto con l'altro pc
<simone860> scusa potresti rimettermi i comandi
<simon86> scusami ma e proprio lento nn so se è il pc che fa schifo o solo perchè e gigante
<simon86> scusa ma nn mi da nessun link
<simon86> ah ok
<simone860> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOVjGOZ8qt3
<f843d0> simon86: non è un link fornito da pastebinit
<simone860> ho scritto l'ultimo comando che mi hai dato nel terminale,e poi ho incollato il risultato
<f843d0> simon86: non fornirebbe quel link. Riprova dall'inizio, e scrivi bene i comandi, o copia e incollali
<simone860> potresti per cortesi rimettere i comandi
<f843d0> simon86: no, sei collegato con due computer. Da uno dei due vedi ancora i comandi. Scriviteli da solo in query. O passateli tramite chiavetta USB, mandati una mail, ma arrangiati.
<simone860> :)
<simone860> mi dice pastebinit che nn e valido
<f843d0> simon86: fai una foto e carica l'immagine dell'errore
<f843d0> !image | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<simone860> http://prntscr.com/f87ala
<f843d0> simon86: il comando non è valido
<f843d0> simon86: te ne è stato fornito uno diverso
<simone860> http://prntscr.com/f87fzb
<simone860> http://prntscr.com/f87fzb
<Burattino> Ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-16
<antomuzz> ciao ragazzi. ieri mi sono registrato e ho inviato la mia prima domanda; ho confermato la mail ma se vado nella mia sezione privato,se cosi possiamo dire, non trovo nessuna domanda da me effettuata...com'e possibile?
<antomuzz> privata
<antomuzz> nessuno mi puo aiutare?
<mariano> Buongiorno a tutti . Vorrei installare Ubuntu sul mio traformbook acer aspire v10 è ho già riscontrato numerosi problemi precedentemente qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come procedere ?
<Mr_Pan> mariano, caratteristiche del pc  ?  ram  processore ecc ecc
<Mr_Pan> mariano, atom con 2 GB di ram  ?     Lubuntu / Xubuntu sono le tue distro ...
<velomettonelculo> come va ubuntuniani
<Carlin0> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<velomettonelculo> http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<remix_tj> Carlin0: che c'è?
<remix_tj> ah
<velomettonelculo> mio problema aggiornamenti con ubuntu 16.04.2
<velomettonelculo> no vanno bene troppi bug
<velomettonelculo> che devo fare cambio e passo a mint
<Carlin0> ogni 2/3 giorni entra sempre con nick simili
<Mr_Pan> gia il simpaticone
<Carlin0> è pure un proxy
<Mr_Pan> yes
<machecazzofate> sono ancora qui basta cambiare ip scemi
<machecazzofate> e voi stareste programmatore vedo
<machecazzofate> carlino ma dai
<Mr_Pan> !ops
<machecazzofate> ve la prendete con me che ho 12 anni
<machecazzofate> mrpan ops cosa
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<machecazzofate> dai su bannatemi ancora che cambio ip di nuovo
<Mr_Pan> dont feed the troll
<machecazzofate> parla italiano che no capisco
<Mr_Pan> ahh messo in ignore cosi nn lo leggo piu :D
<machecazzofate> bravo cosi si fa
<remix_tj> hmm kiwiirc.com è la webmail di freenode? sennò io secco tutto qui
<Carlin0> remix_tj, è l'accesso dal sito ubuntu
<remix_tj> ah ben
<Carlin0> kiwiirc è il web client
<remix_tj> vabbè, se rompe il cazzo e ci sono lo secco ancora
<Mr_Pan> remix_tj, altrimenti registraci come op :D siamo smepre qui io e Carlin0
<Mr_Pan> e spesso con sta gente siamo indifesi
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, lui non può
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, immaginavo
<Mr_Pan> i founder 2 sono ..
<remix_tj> allora da workflow non posso
<remix_tj> quindi direi che potreste candidarvi sulla ml del gruppo-irc che ne discutiamo
<Carlin0> nu nu io no
<Mr_Pan> remix_tj, io ci sto sono anche registrato
<remix_tj> Mr_Pan: ok, chieti e ti sarà chieso
<Mr_Pan> remix_tj, indirizzo della ML  ?
<remix_tj> gruppo-irc@liste.ubuntu-it.org
<Mr_Pan> ok non lo trovavo da nessuna parte
<iose> salve linux community
<Mr_Pan> iose, salve
<iose> per un problema che non riesco a risolvere sarò costretto a formattare tutto ..questa volta però non volevo dedicare nessuna partizione a windows (sono neofita)..insomma tenere solo lubuntu
<David77> iose, anche io ho solamente lubuntu. basta nell'installazione dire intero disco
<iose> e nel caso utilizzare windows solo come macchina virtuale, volevo chiedervi quindi , quali sono le limitazioni
<Chico> buonasera. sono alla primissime armi...
<Chico> vorrei installare ubuntu in un vecchio pc. basta che scarico la iso e con pover iso creo il disco di avvio?
<Chico> grazie mille a tutti per la gentilezza e l'accoglienza!
<iose> per esempio... se da lubuntu faccio partire una macchina virtuale windows, posso fargirare i driver del navigatore TOMTOM?
<Mr_Pan> iose, io in uficio utiliyyo xubuntu con VM Windows 10 ..senza problemi ...
<iose> ok..
<iose> nel caso ho la necessità di utilizzare una periferica volevo capire se da macchina virtuale è come farla partire da un nomrlae pc
<Mr_Pan> iose, si puoi caricare i driver di tomtom dentro la vm Windows e collegar etomtom su usb per far eagigornamenti immagino ..
<iose> funziona tutto uguale?
<iose> si per gli aggiornamenti
<iose> grazie
<Mr_Pan> iose, devi collegarla e configurar ela usb nell apposita sezione di virtualbox o quello che usi (sono tutti simili nelle impostazioni)
<iose> perchè ormai su questo pc windows non gira piu...e stano sempre su lubuntu mi sono reso conto che posso fare tutto per qul che mi serve il pc
<iose> tanto vale togleire tutto..perè per alcune cose mi serve
<Mr_Pan> Chico, si scarichi l aiso che ti interressa e crei una usb o dvd di avivo  se sei da Windows adesso allora utilizza RUFUS
<Chico> emm... mi puoi dare un indizio in più gentilmente? rufus sarebbe??
<David77> Chico, scarichi la iso dal sito di ubuntu, fai un dvd (o usb) e fai partire il pc da dvd (usb). consiglio prima di farlo partire come live per vedere se funziona sul tuo pc tranquillamente
<Chico> grazie mille MR!
<Chico> ora funziona confermo!
<Mr_Pan> Chico, sei da windows   ?  https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Chico> si ha montato win ora
<iose> bene grazie
<Chico> ah ok.. rufus è tipo power iso.. meglio che uso rufus o posso cmq usa pwr iso?
<Mr_Pan> Chico, non conosco power iso ... rufus è garantito che funziona
<Chico> ok scarico e provo!
<Chico> scusate.. ma sto scoprendo questo mondo.. e sono a zero conoscienze! Grazie mille!
<Mr_Pan> Chico, ripassa qua se sei in difficolta
<Chico> adesso sto facendo la scrittura della iso.. non temere! non vado lontano da solo mi sa.. :D
<Chico> gentilissimi! Grazie
<iose> Virtual Machine si trova nel Lubuntu software center?
<David77> Chico, io ho iniziato ad usare ubuntu nel 2012 e ho solo quello
<David77> ora
<f843d0> !chat | David77
<ubot-it> David77: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> iose: cosa stai cercando tra i programmi? E meglio lasciar stare i Software Center... sono poco affidabili
<iose> cercavo virtual machine
<iose> meglio da terminale allora..
<iose> tramite i ppa ufficiali
<f843d0> !ppa | iose
<ubot-it> iose: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<f843d0> iose: non è una scelta saggia. E virtual machine vuol dire ancora ben poco.
<iose> vm windows
<f843d0> iose: ti conviene cercare un po' di documentazione in tal direzione. Le tue risposte lasciano presagire che hai idee molto confuse sull'argomento. Cerca Virtual Box, e tanti auguri
<iose> si non ricordavo il nome.. ok
<iose> grazie
<David77> iose virtualbox è sul repo di ubuntu. se lo vuoi aggiornato aggiungi la ppa loro !virtualbox
<David77> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Chico> ..problema.. se non riesco ad accedere al boot menu quando avvio.. lo posso lanciare da cmd la iso che è su usb?
<iose> David77: consigli l'installazione dai repo di ubuntu o dalla loro ppa?
<f843d0> Chico: non so che conoscenze hai in merito all'architettura di un PC, del boot e dei sistemi operativi, ma ti garantisco che il supporto di installazione di un sistema operativo non si lancia con nessun cmd
<Chico> mm ok.. c'è un metodo per lanciare l'installazione da win?
<f843d0> Chico: ancora meno realistica come ipotesi
<f843d0> !installazione | Chico
<ubot-it> Chico: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<David77> iose, prova quella dal repo ubuntu se ti funziona per quello che vuoi fare
<iose> ok grazie
<iose> stavo leggendo qualcosa nella guida, in merito ai requisiti pare che il mio processore non possiede la visualizzazione hardware
<iose> quindi potrebbe non partire una macchina virtuale
<iose> su questo pc..
<iose> Intel® Virtualization Technology ‡ No
<Mr_Pan> iose, virtualizzayione ...
<iose> si si ho sbagliato a scrivete
<iose> r
<iose> grazie ancora
<iose> buona serata
<bravibravi> state cercando di capire quale sia il mio ip vedo ma no ci riuscite mai e poi mai
<bravibravi> pero siete bravi
<bravibravi> vediamo se mi bannate di nuovo coglioni
<bravibravi> siete solo dei ragazzini che copiate il sistema operativo mint
<bravibravi> meglio mint di ubuntu
<bravibravi> carlino no parli piu
<bravibravi> mrpan tu che fai
<caccasottoubuntu> che fate cacasotto
<caccasottoubuntu> eeeee
<caccasottoubuntu> no riuscite a capire come faccio  a cambiare sempre ip a
<caccasottoubuntu> piccolo trucco
<Mr_Pan> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<caccasottoubuntu> state facendo spoofing ma bravi
<caccasottoubuntu> cioe che fate cercate di recepire il mio ip primario ma  e impossibile con tor
<caccasottoubuntu> riprovate coglioni a scoprire no ce la farete mai
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-17
* enzotib changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione:
<enzotib>           http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com |
* enzotib changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 17.04 Zesty Zapus : Il canale è temporaneamente riservato agli utenti registrati
<Mr_Pan> Hola
<Lollux> Buon Pomeriggio a tutti
<Lollux> ho aggiunto al pc un hard disk sata, l'ho formattato e volevo spostarci il sistema operativo dal vecchio al nuovo HD. Il problema è che non trovo più l'HD formattato e non funziona il comando di spostamento dati
<Mr_Pan> !info poppler-utils
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-18
<ExPBoy> prova
<Mr_Pan>  ExPBoy  ?
<mbutubuntu> Buon pomeriggio a tutti, ho un quesito relativo al wiki.ubuntu-it.org. La pagina all'URL "http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FabioBuda" mi rappresenta (sebbene non aggiornata da anni). Eppure dopo aver effettuato l'accesso è come se il Wiki mi riconoscesse come un nuovo utente "mbutubuntu". Di fatto, se guardate il log delle modifiche della pagina (http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FabioBuda?action=info) si vede che è stata creata 10 anni fa da "FabioBuda" che pe
<mbutubuntu> rò sembra avesse come username "mbutubuntu"... Come posso recuperare la pagina collegandola al mio account user sul wiki? Grazie in anticipo ;)
<Carlin0> mbutubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-web
<mbutubuntu> Grazie Carlin0
<theunreal89> Buongiorno, ho un problema serio con il wifi su ubuntu 16.04, ho una Realtek 8821AE e ho letto che ci sono una marea di problemi, ho provato varie soluzioni, installazione dei driver rtlwifi_new ma niente da fare
<theunreal89> Leggo che l'unica soluzione vera è aggiornare ad almeno 16.10, ma penso sia solo una questione di kernel. Cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<akis24> theunreal89: se hai letto di fare in quel modo .. ti sei risposto da solo gia'
<Carlin0> theunreal89, prima di installare altre versioni provale da live , anche perchè quella scheda dovrebbe andare senza aggiunte
<theunreal89> L'ho letto solamente in un forum in cui un utente ha aggiornato a 16.10 dopo aver provato tante soluzioni, e ha risolto. Proverò una LiveUSB prima allora, grazie! Ma a livello teorico, se con la liveUSB di un versione più aggiornata funziona bene mi dovrei aspettare che sia la versione del kernel ad essere quella adatta o può esserci altro?
<Carlin0> theunreal89, il problema di cui devi tenere conto è anche che la 16.10 ha solo + 2 mesi di supporto mentre la 16.04 è LTS
<theunreal89> Esattamente, per questo non vorrei aggiornare Ubuntu, ma il kernel posso aggiornarlo senza problemi
<theunreal89> Proverò una liveUSB prima allora, grazie mille per il consiglio!
<akis24> di nulla
<VeryNiceAlbino> Salve ragazzi
<VeryNiceAlbino> Posso chiedere qui per supporto a WSFL?
<VeryNiceAlbino> Windows Subsystem for Linux
<f843d0> VeryNiceAlbino: qui si dà supporto all'installazione di Ubuntu ufficiale
<f843d0> !chat | VeryNiceAlbino
<VeryNiceAlbino> Ah, daccordo
<ubot-it> VeryNiceAlbino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<VeryNiceAlbino> Grazie!
<Mr_Pan> network-manager non importa un file di configurazione .ovpn
<VeryNiceAlbino> Salve, praticamente ho fatto un piccolo server con nginx e php-fpm
<VeryNiceAlbino> ma quando vado su info.php la pagina continua a caricare
<VeryNiceAlbino> si, il risultato si vede, ma perchè continua a caricare?
<VeryNiceAlbino> i log non dicono niente
* enzotib_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 17.04 Zesty Zapus
<enzotib_> !chat | VeryNiceAlbino
<ubot-it> VeryNiceAlbino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<VeryNiceAlbino> Uff
<pione> ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<Guest81517> ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<Guest81517> c'e nessuno che mi aiuta su ubuntu?
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-19
<Mr_Pan> salve devo estendere una partizione EXT4 (/dev/sdX) xsenza perdere dati .. niente LVM ... come faccio
<Davide90> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un piccolo problema durante l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 16.04: praticamente sono bloccato alla fine  dell'installazione degli aggiornamenti e non va più avanti
<Davide90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Aqx7IiVxSjmlXKir1NmH?signature=4bece71795ef28d9ca0fdb382d185eac133b1709453f20c2de3f4d4601158074&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0OTUxNzgyNTZ9
<Davide90> Credo di stare pasticciando un po' con La chat scusate
<epizefiri> Halo!
<epizefiri> nInstallazione di ubuntu nuova di pacca, il wifi si connette a qualsiasi rete tranne che a quella di casa. Gli altri device si collegano senza problema.. esiste un log, un sistema di debug, un qualcosa che mi dica cosa non vada?
<gigirock> epizefiri, versione di ubuntu ?
<epizefiri> 17.04
<epizefiri> la budgie
<gigirock> epizefiri, il wifi si connette a quale rete ?
<epizefiri> gigirock, non capisco la domanda
<epizefiri> gigirock, il wifi è attaccato alla adsl casalinga
<gigirock>  il wifi si connette a qualsiasi rete tranne che a quella di casa epizefiri l'hai detto tu
<epizefiri> gigirock, si intendo dire.. che se vado al baretto sotto casa o se uso il tethering wifi del telefono si connette senza problemi
<epizefiri> ma se provo a collegarmi al wifi di casa non riesco.
<Carlin0> epizefiri, ma la rete la vede ?
<gigirock> epizefiri, non c'e' bisogno di andare al bar per il tethering
<epizefiri> Carlin0, si la vede.. mi chiede la password due volte e poi mi dice "impossibile connettersi"
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, io preferisco il TETTEring al limite..
<epizefiri> gigirock, ma mi stai trollando? :D
<Mr_Pan> opss siamo in supporto scusate
<gigirock> epizefiri, sempre chiede 2 password ?
<epizefiri> gigirock, solo con la rete casalinga
<epizefiri> gigirock, ovviamente la password è corretta.
<Carlin0> epizefiri, hai provato a cambiare canale dal router ?
<gigirock> epizefiri, perche' altri device con quella password si connettono vero ?
<epizefiri> Carlin0, no.. ma ho fatto un check con l'analizzatore wifi di android e non dovrei avere interferenze
<epizefiri> gigirock, esatto
<gigirock> epizefiri, prova a togliere ipv6 dalla connessione wifi
<Carlin0> ma magari con android usi il WPS per connetterti
<gigirock> epizefiri, hai gia' dato un aggiornamento dopo l'installazione ?
<epizefiri> gigirock, provo a togliere ipv6.. aggiornamenti fatti.
<epizefiri> Carlin0, no.
<Carlin0> io proverei a  cambiare canale ...
<Carlin0> cmq la 17.04 ha 3mila problemi
<epizefiri> gigirock, per disattivare ipv6 così? https://pasteboard.co/85vg0Hafi.png
<epizefiri> gigirock, Carlin0 era ipv6
<epizefiri> 0.0 strano ma ok
<epizefiri> gigirock, Carlin0 grazie
<Carlin0> che centra ipv6 ... lol
<gigirock> epizefiri, spegni e accendi la connessione wifi e ritenta l'accesso
<epizefiri> gigirock, già fatto.. con ipv6 disattivato va!
<gigirock> epizefiri, God Bless you
<Mr_Pan> rikriz, ciao
<rikriz> ciao Mr
<rikriz> posso chiedere un'informazione? Io ho registrato il mio nick sul canale #linux-it sempre su freenode, basta una volta sola vero, non devo farlo anche per #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> !chat | rikriz
<ubot-it> rikriz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rikriz> grazie
<rikriz> OK
<fabri>  /server irc.uragano.org
<NASIMA> IO HO INSTALLATO UBUCUU MA VA TUTTO LENTO
<NASIMA> AIUTATEMIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<Mr_Pan> NASIMA, non scrivere in maiuscolo equivale a urlare
<Carlin0> NASIMA, che pc ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<NASIMA> SCUSAMI
<Mr_Pan> NASIMA, sei ciociaro ?  io ho la signora di Broccostella
<NASIMA> allora mi figlio a installed ubucu but i dont non so cosa sia
<Carlin0> mandaci tuo figlio allora
<Carlin0> !english | NASIMA
<ubot-it> NASIMA: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Mr_Pan> Ing_Paolo_Bracca, sei sempre NASIMA ...troll!
<NASIMA> aLLora non si accende on the pc
<Mr_Pan> dont feed the troll
<Ing_Paolo_Bracca> mi scusi?
<Mr_Pan> Ing_Paolo_Bracca, NASIMA falla finita
<Mr_Pan> <*aka> Nick(s): ing_paolo_bracca, nasima
<Carlin0> 13:49:25<Carlin0> NASIMA, che pc ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Mr_Pan> is located in Sora, Latium, Italy (41.6827, 13.6104
<Carlin0> bando alle ciance
<NASIMA> palo brakkkaa è omo
<NASIMA> è n nome da uomo
<NASIMA> io donna
<Ing_Paolo_Bracca> io sono laureato a minnesota institut of technlogy mi vuole giudicare
<Carlin0> NASIMA, questo è un canale di supporto , non per le chiacchiere
<Mr_Pan> Ing_Paolo_Bracca, NASIMA falla finita
<Mr_Pan> !ops
<Ing_Paolo_Bracca> appunto non rompa i coglioni grazie
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<NASIMA> scusss
<fisico> Buonasera
<Ing_Paolo_Bracca> bona seraaa totto bene?
<fisico> saluta andonio
<NASIMA> saludaa andonioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<NASIMA> andonio
<Ing_Paolo_Bracca> saludaa andonioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Ing_Paolo_Bracca> saludaa andonioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Ing_Paolo_Bracca> saludaa andonioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Ing_Paolo_Bracca> saludaa andonioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo saludaa andonioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<NASIMA> anndonellaa
<Ing_Paolo_Bracca> saludaa andonioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<NASIMA> oleee
<Carlin0> ecco fatto
<Alessio> ciao a tutti ho un problema con l'ultima release di ubuntu e i touch screen qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> Alessio, descrivi per bene il problema con i maggiori dettagli possibili
<Mr_Pan> AlessioMore, problemi di linea?
<AlessioMonitor> ok riprovo...
<Mr_Pan> AlessioMonitor, hai problemi di connessione  ?
<Mr_Pan> Alessio, descrivi per bene il problema con i maggiori dettagli possibili
<alessiomonitor> mi cade continuamente la connessione
<alessiomonitor> qualcuno ha cortesemente qualche idea di come configurarlo?
<Mr_Pan> alessiomonitor, ma cosa?  ancora non hai scritto nulla
<Mr_Pan> alessiomonitor, , descrivi per bene il problema con i maggiori dettagli possibili
<alessiomonitor> ok ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu su dei pc con monitor touch screen da 17"
<Carlin0> alessiomonitor, la 17.04 ?
<alessiomonitor> il problema è che quando clicco è come se facessi clic col tasto destro del mouse e trascinassi il mouse fino al punto del secondo tocco
<alessiomonitor> si 17.04 con tutti gli aggiornamenti
<Mr_Pan> alessiomonitor, e soprattuto che pc  ?   (io usp 17.04 xubuntu su laptop fujitsu touch e funziona ot-the-box)   ogni e' diverso
<alessiomonitor> il pc è un intel nuc
<alessiomonitor> che prima aveva su la 15.10
<alessiomonitor> il monitor è un 17 " mi pare lg
<alessiomonitor> touch
<alessiomonitor> con la versione 15 . 10 nessun problema
<alessiomonitor> apparte il doverlo calibrare all'accensione
<alessiomonitor> mi chiedevo se c'era qualche utility di sistema dove impostare le azioni dei tocchi simile a quella per il mouse
<alessiomonitor> i monitor sono lg 17mb15t
<Carlin0> eh la 17.04 è un po immatura , magari era meglio la 16.04
<Mr_Pan> 1info x11-touchscreen-calibrator
<Mr_Pan> !info x11-touchscreen-calibrator
<Mr_Pan> ok il bot non risponde
<Mr_Pan> alessiomonitor, nel SW center si trova questo x11-touchscreen-calibrator
<alessiomonitor> questo pacchetto lo trovo già installato nella 17.04 o lo devo installare?
<Mr_Pan> alessiomonitor, lo devi instalalre da SW center
<Mr_Pan> esiste anche un altro sempre da SW Center
<Mr_Pan> xinput-calibrator
<alessiomonitor> differenze tra i 2?
<Mr_Pan> alessiomonitor, mai usati non lo so
<Mr_Pan> alessiomonitor, ho laptop con touch e non lo uso mai ...
<Carlin0> alessiomonitor, ne installi uno alla volta e provi quale va meglio
<Mr_Pan> alessiomonitor, non resta che provare installali entrambi e testali
<alessiomonitor> ok provo grazie
<alessio89> Salve
<Carlin0> !ciao | alessio89
<ubot-it> alessio89: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alessio89> da qualche giorno vicino la barra degli indirizzi mi appare un simbolo ke mi avverte il il mio adobe flash player è obsoleto
<alessio89> lo devo attivare a mano se voglio che funzioni
<alessio89> oppure mi dici di aggiornarlo
<alessio89> lo scarico ma e lo aggiorno o almeno è quello che provo a fare ma ogni volta lo stesso mex
<Carlin0> alessio89, su firefox ?
<alessio89> esatto
<alessio89> c'è qualcosa che posso fare?
<Carlin0> alessio89, www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ che versione dice ?
<alessio89> 25,0,0,148
<Carlin0> non è vecchia
<Carlin0> alessio89, ma tu usi flash ?
<alessio89> anche quando ho aperto il tuo link mi è apparto un rettangolino rosso con scritto il plugin " adobe flash " è obsoleto
<alessio89> me lo fa attivare a mano cliccat consenti adesso
<alessio89> mi dice di aggiornarlo desso indirizzandomi sul sito adobe
<Carlin0> alessio89, che ubuntu hai ?
<Carlin0> flash è quasi in disuso ...
<alessio89> xubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<Carlin0> alessio89, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<alessio89> fatto
<Carlin0> ha aggiornato ?
<alessio89> ha fatto molto cose come vedo se è stato aggiornato flash ?
<Carlin0> vai di nuovo al sito
<Carlin0> www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<alessio89> Flash Player is out of date (25,0,0,148)
<Carlin0> se hai il 26.0.0.171 è aggiornatissimo
<Carlin0> alessio89, riavvia firefox
<alessio89> se riavvio perdo la chat con te
<Carlin0> eh ma poi torni
<alessio89> eccomi sono tornato
<alessio89> quale era il link ?
<Carlin0> www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<alessio89> tutto uguale a prima
<alessio89> ma è il plugin che da problemi
<Carlin0> alessio89, nel terminale scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<alessio89> fatto
<Carlin0> alessio89, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Carlin0> alessio89, incolla qui il link che viene prodotto
<alessio89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24604961/
<Carlin0> alessio89, apt-show flashplugin-installer | pastebinit
<alessio89> non funziona sto comando
<Carlin0> cosa dice ?
<alessio89> apt-show: comando non trovato
<alessio89> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<Carlin0> alessio89, dpkg -l | grep flashplugin | pastebinit
<alessio89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24604984/
<alessio89> scusa caduto ti è arrivato il link?
<Carlin0> alessio89, sudo apt install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<Carlin0> si si è arrivato
<alessio89> mi dice di riavvire firefox
<alessio89> vado?
<Carlin0> ok riavvia
<alessio89> eccomi tornato
<Carlin0> alessio89, dpkg -l | grep flashplugin | pastebinit
<tom81> ciao a tutti
<alessio89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24605005/
<tom81> ho bisogno di una dritta per risolvere un problemino
<tom81> qualcuno mi può cortesemente aiutare? :)
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | tom
<ubot-it> tom: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tom81> ok...da qualche giorno accendo il computer e non mi viene rilevata la rete,devo riavviare e poi come per magia la rete funziona
<Carlin0> alessio89, sembr aessersi aggiornato aspe che vediamo
<Carlin0> alessio89, www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Carlin0> tom81, che ubuntu ?
<tom81> 16.04
<alessio89> perfetto  ora funziona
<Carlin0> strano che non si aggiornasse da solo alessio89 ... boh
<alessio89> grazie mille
<alessio89> sei stato gentilissimo
<Carlin0> tom81, la rete intendi eth o wifi ?
<tom81> eth
<alessio89> ora stacco grazie ancora e buona sera
<Carlin0> di nulla alessio89
<Carlin0> tom81, apri il terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> tom81, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Carlin0> tom81, posta qui il link che viene prodotto
<tom81> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnZrVpJMgSz
<Gio2180> Buonasera a tutti.
<tom81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24605021/
<Carlin0> tom81, ma prima andava o non è mai andato ?
<tom81> funzionava normalmente
<tom81> adesso devo riavviare ogni volta
<Gio2180> Avrei bisogno di un consiglio su come procedere. ho un pc su cui sono installati Windows 10 e Manjaro in dual boot. Vorrei installare Ubuntu 17.04 al posto di manjaro, però, quando inserisco la penna con il disco di avvio, le opzioni che mi da sono "installa a fianco dei sistemi operativi già presenti" o "cancella il disco e installa". o pensato di
<Gio2180>  entrare in windows e cancellare la partizione di manjaro, ma non so se così faccio danni. volevo sapere se esiste una soluzione altrnativa.
<Carlin0> tom81, hai aggiunto un po di sorgenti software non ufficiali che potrebbero aver incasinato il sistema
<tom81> può darsi con Kodi
<tom81> o anche ppa per autoaggiornamento driver nvidia
<Carlin0> Gio2180, quando arrivi al partizionamento devi scegliere manuale o altro e cancellare la partizione manjaro e poi ricrearla per darla a ubuntu
<Carlin0> tom81, hai 5 sorgenti software non ufficiali ...
<tom81> le devo togliere
<tom81> ?
<Carlin0> eh non basta tom81 ormai hanno messo varie librerie nel sistema
<Carlin0> !ppa
<Carlin0> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Gio2180> Quindi, se scelgo installa a fianco, arriverà il momento che potrò cancellare la partizione di manjaro? Ho capito bene?
<Carlin0> Gio2180, no in quel momento devi avere l'opzione altro
<tom81> grazie mille
<tom81> provvederò
<Gio2180> Ok. Grazie
<Carlin0> tom81, non so aiutarti oltre perchè non li ho mai usati
<Carlin0> Gio2180, quando sei da live al massimo vieni qui
<alessandro97> buonasera vi volevo chiedere se mi potevate dare supporto su un comando che non mi funziona. usando apt-get mi dice command not found
<Carlin0> alessandro97, quale comando esattamente ?
<alessandro97> apt-get
<Carlin0> solo apt-get senza opzioni ?
<Carlin0> alessandro97, spiega cosa devi fare
<alessandro97> utilizzando install
<alessandro97> non mi fa installare nessun pacchetto
<Carlin0> alessandro97, che ubuntu hai ? che pacchetto devi installare ?
<alessandro97> lo utilizzo sulla virtual box
<alessandro97> mc
<Carlin0> premesso che non diamo supporto a installazioni virtuali , le domande restano
<Carlin0> 16:56:09<Carlin0> alessandro97, che ubuntu hai ? che pacchetto devi installare ?
<alessandro97> buonasera ho trovato la versione di ubuntu
<Carlin0> alessandro97, ma sei da ubuntu ora ?
<alessandro97> no
<Carlin0> vieni da ubuntu
<alessandro97> apro la chat da la?
<Carlin0> che ubuntu è ?
<alessandro97> gnome 2.28.2
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> entra da ubuntu
<alessandro97> ok
<Carlin0> apri la chat da ubuntu
<alessandro97> eccomi
<Carlin0> aopri un terminale e  scrivi lsb_release -r
<Carlin0> incolla qui la risposta
<alessandro97> bash: lsb_release: command not found
<Carlin0> alessandro97, sei sicuro sia ubuntu ?
<sslow> buona sera
<sslow> ho provato a collegare una tv/monitor via cavo hdmi al mio portatile, al primo tentativo benchè la risoluzione non fosse delle migliori potevo vedere nel grosso monitor il mio desktop
<Canada89> ciao a tutti
<Canada89> ho perso i parametri irc per x chat gnome
<Canada89> qualcuno me li puo passare?
<Canada89> cioe per connettermi al canali irc di ubuntu
<sslow> spegnendo e riaccendendo l'immagine della tv ha iniziato a sfarfallare per poi diventare completamente nera benchè ubuntu 14.04 rivelasse la presenza del monitor collegato via cavetto
<sslow> qualcuno ha avuto un'esperienza simile risoltasi poi positivamente?
<Carlin0> Canada89, server chat.freenode.net canale #ubuntu-it
<Canada89> il server è freenode.net solo cosi?
<Carlin0> leggi bene
<sslow> irc.freenode.net se non erro
<Canada89> ok ora provo
<Canada89> se scrivo di nuovo da x chat significa che è andata
<Canada89_> eccomi
<Canada89> eccomi
<Canada89> ci sono gia
<sslow> nessuno è riuscito a collegate un monitor esterno al proprio portatile?
<batlan> salve ho installato wine (e mono-complete) ma non riesco a far Rhino.exe
<batlan> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0rLlKwLrHv
<simon86> ciao
<simon86> scusate ho un problema con lubuntu ho solo un opzione di risoluzione
<nickname00> ciao a tutti e da ieri che non riesco ad aggiornare, ubuntu softwer mi si pianta a metà installazione uso 16.10 qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<simon86> in pratica scrivendo lshw in basso trovo scritto option qiet don't diplay status
<simon86> mi rendo conto che è un po tardi ciao a tutti
<riccardo> buonasera, non mi è permesso avanzare alla versione 17.04 Zesty Zapus (partendo dalla 16.10) potete aiutarmi?
<gigirock> riccardo, chi te lo vieta ?
<Carlin0> riccardo, hai problemi con la 16.10 ?
<riccardo> @gigirock, le multinazionali
<gigirock> riccardo, dai quale e' il problema ?
<riccardo> No, semplicemente non mi fa fare l'aggiornamento, mi da errore
<gigirock> si bene quale errore...........
<Carlin0> riccardo, la 17.04 è un po instabile poi vedi tu
<riccardo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24607385/ ecco l'errore, ma la rete funziona..
<riccardo> @Carlin0, vorrei più che altro sapere che problemi ci sono.. di avanzare alla versione successiva posso farne anche a meno in effetti
<Carlin0> riccardo, il problema è dovuto a dei ppa esterni che tu hai aggiunto
<Carlin0> !ppa | riccardo
<ubot-it> riccardo: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<riccardo> @Carlin0 come posso rimuoverli?
<gigirock> riccardo se vai in "aggiornamenti" li puoi disabilitare ma uno dei due e' per audio... non so a cosa ti serve l'altro e per epson
<gigirock> *e'
<riccardo> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Carlin0> bonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-20
<re> buon sabato
<ginetto> \SERVER
<ginetto---> \SERVER
<ginetto---> \server
<David77> Buongiorno a tutti! non ho mai avuto a che fare con reti di pc. ora ho la necessità di vedere un disco nas (questo http://manuals.myfantec.de/cl-35b2/wiki/home.html ) e, come al solito, di linux non si parla mai :( come faccio a vedere in lettura e scrittura le cartelle di questo nas da lubuntu 16.04? ho comprato un piccolo hub dove collegare il nas e il mio pc ma non so che tipo di metodo usare su 'connessioni di rete>ethernet>impostazioni ipv4>metodo',
<f843d0> David77: il NAS che indirizzo di rete ha?
<David77> f843d0: il problema è proprio quello, ci vuole un software per win o mac per vedere l'ip. ma non vorrei che il metodo dhcp non vada bene per le impostazioni ipv4. http://manuals.myfantec.de/cl-35b2/wiki/login.html#isharing_finder_on_windows
<David77> altrimenti potrei anche fare da browser con l'ip come indicato in http://manuals.myfantec.de/cl-35b2/wiki/login.html#local_login
<Carlin0> David77, ma è collegato al router ?
<David77> Carlin0: per ora ho messo il nas e il portatile collegati ad un hub. per internet il router per internet è lontano, utilizzo il wifi con il portatile lubuntu 16.04. scusatemi se di rete non ne capisco molto e quindi è probabile che dica sciocchezze o chieda banalità da newbie per le reti
<Carlin0> che hub ?
<David77> ma va bene il metodo dhcp? perchè dopo un po' mi dice scollegato dalla rete (lan) perchè internet va bene in wifi. è un semplicissimo 5-port fast ethernet switch
<Carlin0> ve beh ma se ti si chiede una cosa e ne rispondi un'altra ...
<David77> Carlin0: non sapevo velessi anche marca e modello, scusa. 5-port fast ethernet switch Tenda modello S105
<Carlin0> no marca e modelo
<Carlin0> ma che tipo di hub
<Carlin0> e quindi è un router
<Carlin0> dalle conf del router dovresti vedere l'ip assegnato
<David77> Carlin0: quell'hub (in realtà switch) e non è un router (passivo) ma un hub/switch. http://www.tendacn.com/en/product/S105V10.0.html (non so se V10.0)
<David77> Plug-and-play without configuration. scusami tanto se dico sciocchezze sulle reti, mai fatte. lo switch mi hanno detto che serve per collegare pc, nas o altri dispositivi ethernet insieme
<Carlin0> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Carlin0> David77, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> David77, route -n | pastebinit
<David77> Carlin0: quindi, prima, devo installare samba e smbfs anche se non devo collegarmi ad una rete win e non devo condividere cartelle giusto? comunque nella Tabella di routing IP del kernel c'è solamente il wifi visto che non riesce a connettersi con l'ethernet tramite il metodo dhcp, suppongo (cerchio di tentativo di connessione e poi nulla). http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24610693/ . se devo comunque installare samba e smbfs come faccio a sapere l'ip del nas 
<Carlin0> David77, il pc è collegato a quello switch ?
<David77> Carlin0: si e anche il nas, ma con il metodo dhcp delle impostazioni ipv4 lubuntu 16.04 non riesce a collegarsi, però non ho ancora installato samba e smbfs. attendevo un tuo si, è obbligatorio anche se non devi condividere nulla
<Carlin0> David77, se metti nel browser 192.168.1.1 si apre qualcosa ?
<gigirock> David77, se dai ifconfig hai tutti i parametri
<David77> Carlin0: si certo c'è l'accesso al router lontano dal mio portatile dove sono collegato con il wifi
<Carlin0> David77, bene da li dovresti vedere l'ip del nas
<gigirock> David77, pero' io non ho ancora capito cosa vuoi fare.....
<David77> Carlin0: il nas è collegato allo switch ethernet e non al router lontano dove non è collegato nulla ma da solamente il wifi internet. gigirock: ifconfig non mi dice che l'ethernet  collegato a nulla (enp2s0    Link encap:Ethernet). ripeto per te la domanda iniziale: '(14:02:25) David: Buongiorno a tutti! non ho mai avuto a che fare con reti di pc. ora ho la necessità di vedere un disco nas (questo http://manuals.myfantec.de/cl-35b2/wiki/home.html ) e, 
<David77> in realtà ho sbagliato a dire hub ma è un leggermente più sofisticato switch 5-port fast ethernet switch Tenda modello S105
<Carlin0> David77, ma tu hai detto che anche il pc è collegato allo switch ... cmq
<David77> esatto è collegato allo switch non al router
<David77> lo switch ce l'ho quì davanti insieme al nas, il router non è qui
<gigirock> David77, allora , collega il nas allo switch
<gigirock> David77, il router e' collegato allo switch ?
<Innerina> Cancer, sono io
<Cancer> OK
<Innerina> Ragazzi, lui deve configurare la connessione wifi in modo che vada più veloce, il suo router è un webcube se non sbaglio... della 3
<Innerina> spiega tu qual'é il problema
<Cancer> SI
<Carlin0> che poi David77 se il pc è collegato allo switch quel 192.168.1.1 è lo switch
<Innerina> (togli il maiuscolo, equivale ad urlare)
<David77> gigirock: ricapitolo: lo switch tenda (passivo e non router e non collegato ad internet ma stand-alone) è acceso e su 2 porte c'è il mio portatile lubuntu 16.04 (impostazioni ipv4 dhcp e non sembra riuscire a connettersi con questo metodo) e il nas. il router non è accessibile e lontanissimo (con wifi repeater) e da solamente internet wifi. non è collegato altro che all'adsl
<Cancer> buonasera ho un pocket cube 3 wifi  che su win 7 e 10 va a 50mbs e su ubuntu a 4mbs
<David77> il router adsl wifi è 192.168.1.1, lo switch non credo abbia un suo ip essendo passivo
<gigirock> Cancer, la velocita' di cui ci parli e' del wifi o della linea internet ?
<Cancer> che posso fare x farlo navigare veloce come su windows?
<Cancer> non saprei
<Innerina> Del wifi se non sbaglio, visto che con Windows è tutto ok
<Cancer> non ho adsl a casa manco il tel fisso il wifi è 4g lite quindi presumo sia di quello
<gigirock> David77, Cancer tra un po' arrivano quelli seri e ci sbattono fuori
<Innerina> Cancer, quindi sei connesso tramite rete cellulare, o sbaglio?
<Cancer> credo di si
<gigirock> David77, allora se quello e' uno switch e non un hub non deve 'dare' ip a nessuno cioe' non fa da server
<Cancer> non sono molto ferrato col wi fi
<gigirock> http://www.netmeter.eu/ Cancer vai qui e vedi che numeri ritorna il test
<gigirock> David77, l'ip dovrebbe darlo il tuo nas , ammesso che sia configurato per farlo
<gigirock> David77, ma il nas e' nuovo ?
<Carlin0> !windows | Cancer
<ubot-it> Cancer: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Cancer> no, devo sistemare Ubuntu in modo che navighi più o meno ai suoi livelli
<Carlin0> Cancer, vai su beta.speedtest.net
<Carlin0> e dicci a quanto navighi
<Cancer> a 5 mbs
<Carlin0> e con win ?
<Cancer> 50mbs
<Carlin0> Cancer, posta i link dei test fatti
<Cancer> Ok
<Carlin0> che 50 mega mi sembrano tantini
<Cancer> http://www.netmeter.eu/result/201719160640-abcd/
<gigirock> bello in up vai di brutto....
<Innerina> Cancer è nuovo, l'ho introdotto io al mondo Ubuntu
<Cancer> questo è win 7
<Innerina> però è in down che ha problemi, se ho capito bene
<Innerina> (sono in remoto)
<Cancer> non mi fa incollare la foto
<Innerina> Devi hostarlo da qualche parte per linkare la foto
<gigirock> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Innerina> Ecco
<Cancer> http://prntscr.com/fa11tx
<Cancer> eccolo
<Cancer> come vedete c'è una bella differenza
<gigirock> bella si ma i dns sono gli stessi ?
<Cancer> si sempre con la 3 e stesso ip
<gigirock> Cancer, nelle conf della comunicazione come puoi essere sicuro che i dns siano gli stessi ?
<Innerina> Quindi qual'é l'arcano'
<Innerina> ?
<Innerina> Aspetta ma quindi il dns dev'essere statico?
<Carlin0> Cancer, non perculare please
<Carlin0> l'ultimo test è fatto da un altro ip
<Carlin0> mentre il primo è dalla rete 3
<Carlin0> l'ultimo è da telecom
<Cancer> la 3 si appoggia a telecom
<Carlin0> Cancer, no
<gigirock> quindi dipende da quale cella agganci
<Carlin0> non è la stessa cosa
<Innerina> Fammi capire, da dove hai fatto il test su Ubuntu, il portatile?
<Innerina> Quello di Win 10 è sul fisso?
<Cancer> lo so che non è la stessa cosa
<Carlin0> Cancer, il primo test è dalla rete 3
<Carlin0> il 2 dalla fibra telecom
<Cancer> l ho fatto da fisso win e ubuntu e da portatile win e ubuntu
<Carlin0> ma dai ...
<Cancer> dalla fibra?
<Cancer> ma non ho la fibra
<Carlin0> telecom a quella velocità è fibra
<Innerina> Ecco, dovresti riavviare per passare a windows sul portatile, in questo modo l'ip è lo stesso, se ho capito bene
<Innerina> e rifare il test da lì
<gigirock> mi dite marcamodello del modem ?
<Cancer> si un attimo
<David77> gigirock: lo switch è un hub (adesso non vengono più fatti semplici hub) leggermente più sofisticato ma sempre sono nodi passivi. no il nas non è nuovo e non so se dia lui un ip (dhcp). mi è stato dato perchè ci sono dati che voglio mettere su lubuntu. chi me lo ha dato mi ha detto che su una rete win funziona (collegandolo ad una porta dello switch), probabilmente perchè esiste un tool per sapere l'ip nativo. la mia richiesta di supporto ubuntu è
<Cancer> pocketcube 8525
<gigirock> David77, potresti anche collegare il pc direttamente al nas..... e vedere che succede se e' settato per dhcp 6 collegato
<Cancer> che è il nas?
<Carlin0> Cancer, lo vedi che il secondo ip è 94.161.175.96 mentre il primo è 5.87.243.96
<David77> gigirock: è quello che pensavo anche io ma sul manuale dice 'Do not connect the device directly to your computer but to a network switch or router on the same local network as the computer that is used to access the data.'
<Cancer> si e la cosa non quadra
<Carlin0> i 2 pc usano 2 reti completamente differenti
<Cancer> ok però aspetta
<Cancer> ho ubuntu sul fisso ed è la stessa storia win a 50 mbs ubuntu a 4mbs
<Cancer> la rete è identica
<Innerina> Sì ma forse lui intende capire come sono connessi i 2 pc
<Innerina> entrambi via wifi?
<Innerina> O uno dei 2 via cavo?
<gigirock> David77, aspe....
<Cancer> il fisso è collegato a wifi con prolunga usb
<Innerina> Ecco, quello è in lan quindi
<David77> Cancer: quindi è collegato con usb e non in wifi
<Innerina> e cambia un pò la cosa!
<Carlin0> come te pare Cancer quando posterai cose credibili verrai aiutato se ciò sarà possibile
<Innerina> Carlin0: è nuovo, non si riesce a spiegare bene
<gigirock> un modem via usb ?
<gigirock> David77, installa nmap
<gigirock> David77, sudo apt install nmap
<David77> gigirock: è quella che alle volte la chiamano 'saponetta' con una sim dati dentro e un wifi
<David77> ok
<Cancer> si david è quello
<gigirock> e allora qual'e' il massimo troughput di una porta usb 2.0 ?
<gigirock> se al pc fisso mettete un cazzillo wifi a 300 bps.... magari poi va appalla
<gigirock> costa na 10 euri
<David77> usb 2.0 arriverebbe in teoria a 480Mbit/s
<gigirock> magari.....
<gigirock> Innerina, ma sul portatile ubuntu via wifi aveva la velocita' bassa ?
<Innerina> Sul mio in effetti via wifi tende a perdere la portante
<Innerina> per cui l'ho connesso in lan ed è più stabile
<Innerina> (non sono sul pc di Cancer, sono in remoto e sto parlando del mio portatile)
<Innerina> Sono un'amica sua
<gigirock> wifi e bluetooth usano l'etere per comunicare
<Innerina> Lo so
<Cancer> raga ora ho speed test sul fisso con win 7 e ubuntu connesso con cavo usb alla saponetta 3 a parità di ip
<Cancer> il primo win 7 va a 70mbs il secondo a 0,58mbs
<Cancer> lo so gigi ma la differenza è esagerata
<Guest66227> scusate ma come faccio a modificare i permessi su una partizione ?
<gigirock> Guest66227, che partizione e che permessi
<gigirock> David77, ?
<David77> gigirock: installato nmap
<gigirock> Cancer, Innerina potrebbe essere che i driver modem usb di linux non siano ottimali...
<Guest66227> una partizione creata ad hoc per film musica ecc.. vorrei almeno mettere i permessi di copiare e incollare
<gigirock> Guest66227, una partizione del disco ubuntu ?
<Innerina> Quindi dovremmo trovare i driver dedicati di Pocketcube?
<Innerina> Ne esistono?
<gigirock> Innerina, o il dongle di cui sopra
<Innerina> Dongle? Cos'é?
<gigirock> la chiavetta wifi da 10 euro....
<Innerina> ah ecco...
<Guest66227> e un hard disk suddiviso in modo da avere una partizione /home e questa dove metto i film
<gigirock> David77, collega il pc al nas direttamente poi nmap 192.168.1.0/24
<gigirock> Guest66227, partizione creata da te ?
<Guest66227> si
<gigirock> Guest66227, apri il terminale
<gigirock> Guest66227, sudo apt install pastebinit
<gigirock> Guest66227, mount | pastebinit
<claudio> salve a tutti
<Guest91901> vorrei fare una domanda
<gigirock> !domanda | Guest91901
<ubot-it> Guest91901: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest91901> ok. per fare un disco di riavvio di ubunto mate devo scaricare e masterizzare semplicemente il file del sistema operativo?
<Guest66227> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24611030/ la partizione e /dev/sda1
<Guest91901> cioè?
<Carlin0> Guest91901, si
<Carlin0> !iso | Guest91901
<ubot-it> Guest91901: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<gigirock> Guest66227, ci sono due partizioni montate.... se vai in /media/anon le trovi tutte e due
<David77> gigirock: 192.168.1.0 è il wifi (wlp3s0), l'ethernet (enp2s0) è 169.254.0.0 Genmask 255.255.255.0. facendolo sull'ip ethernet vedo che pinga sul nas e da 'Nmap done: 256 IP addresses (0 hosts up) scanned in 8.42 seconds' sia collegato direttamente (manuale dice di non farlo) che da switch
<Guest66227> si ma una e in ntfs invece mi serve che sia ext4
<gigirock> Guest66227, scrivi /nick anon cosi' ti riconosciamo
<gigirock> lol
<plutone> XD
<gigirock> Carlin0, perche' non riescono a mettersi il nick ?
<Carlin0> perchè mettono nick registrati
<plutone> perche il nome e gia stato presa da un utente registrato
<plutone> lol
<plutone> cmq per i permessi ?
<gigirock> Guest66227, scrivi /nick anon2 cosi' ti riconosciamo
<David77> ora sia chiama plutone
<plutone> gigirock , si
<gigirock> plutone, ma tu hai due diverse partizioni montate come anime e Anime una e' ext4 mentre l'altra usa il fuse....
<plutone> fuse? allora mi spiego meglio cosi tento di chiarire la cosa ... la prima partizione anime e in ntfs invece l'altra e in ext4
<gigirock> David77, spegni il wifi e rifai lo scan , ma quando colleghi il nas al pc direttamente ti da il segnale di collegato ?
<plutone> gigirock ,i file li vedo copiare da una parte e dall'altra
<gigirock> plutone, allora installa ntfs-3g , ma non capisco perche' devi avere due partizioni simili
<Guest91901> grazie
<gigirock> prego
 * gigirock non capisce con chi sta parlando e che problema sta tentando di risolvere
<plutone> gigirock , la dimensione e diversa e ntfs non mi serve piu quindi cambio file system
<gigirock> ah ok e un giorno distruggerai la partizione ntfs ? plutone
<plutone> si oggi
<gigirock> !info ntfs-3g
<plutone> gigirock , i problemi non sono sulla partizione ntfs ma sulla ext4 perchè e li dove non risco a copiare oppure a creare
<gigirock> plutone, ls -l /media/anon/Anime che user gruppo da' ?
<Cancer> kghkuhg
<Cancer> ah ecco ci sono
<plutone> gigirock , drwx---- root root
<David77> gigirock: se spengo il wifi non sono più su internet e quindi in chat. ho modificato le impostazioni ipv4 in "Solo Link-Locali" e dice "connessi" sia se lo collego ethernet - ethernet diretto sia tramite switch passivo. altrimenti con dhcp dava errore. ma cosa è '224.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         240.0.0.0       U     100    0        0 enp2s0' ?
<gigirock> plutone, eh mr root e' l'unico che accede a quella directory
<plutone> gigirock , si ma mi serve che sia usabile da utente normale
<David77> modificare il proprietario?
<gigirock> David77, quella e' l'interfaccia che non ci interessa, penso che quel coso cioe' il nas risponda solo ad un dhcp , cioe' il tuo pc deve essere il dhcp server...
<gigirock> David77, ma se dice di collegarlo obbligatoriamente ad uno switch vuol dire che un device anni 70
<gigirock> David77, che magari va a 10 mb e noi gli parliamo a 100 mb
<gigirock> plutone, per utente normale deve creare la directory l'utente normale.... oppure in fstab metti user_id=0 etc come nella riga sopra che hai postato
<gigirock> mmmh non mi ripete + la tastiera.....
<David77> gigirock :( dice o ad uno switch (che ho comprato ieri) o ad un router (non posso collegarlo lì). il nas è ancora in vendita ed è relativamente nuovo. è un "Cloud nas multimediaserver" che tra l'altro è costato acquistato anche un bel po' di soldini mi hanno detto. è un 100/1000Mbit
<gigirock> David77,  ma tu hai detto che il tuo non e' uno switch ma un hub
<David77> gigirock: (14:55:34) David: in realtà ho sbagliato a dire hub ma è un leggermente più sofisticato switch 5-port fast ethernet switch Tenda modello S105
<gigirock> David77, allora collega il cavo allo switch un altro cavo dallo switch al nas poi sul pc metti un ip fisso e gateway uguale al ip magari prendi tipo 192.168.1.15 che non andiamo nei default
<gigirock> David77, e riprova nmap
<gigirock> David77, sulle varie etichette del nas c'e' il suo mac address
<gigirock> David77, sulle varie etichette del nas c'e' il suo mac address ?
<David77> si
<gigirock> sudo arp-scan -l -T MACADDRESS allora con questo dovrebbe rispondere pure il suo ip
<gigirock> David77, magari non hai installato arp-scan lo installi
<turinux> Salve
<gigirock> David77, alura '
<gigirock> David77, alura ?
<gigirock> !ciao | turinux
<turinux> avrei bisogno di cambiare nome utente ma non ricordo password ed email, come faccio?
<ubot-it> turinux: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<turinux> parlo del forum
<gigirock> turinux, che forum ?
<turinux> forum di questo sito
<gigirock> questo e' un canale turinux
<turinux> forum.ubuntu-it.org
<gigirock> ah ok , turinux quale e' il problema ?
<turinux> che mi sono iscritto nel 2009 e non ricordo più la password, il problema e che non so a quale email ho associato l'account
<turinux> è
<gigirock> lol se e' un problema di identita' ......
<gigirock> turinux sul forum hai questo nick
<gigirock> turinux sul forum hai questo nick ?
<turinux> si
<gigirock> turinux, e quante email hai ?
<turinux> negli anni si sono accumulati un bel po di email
<gigirock> turinux, con i tempi che corrono e' un discorso delicato, puoi richiedere agli admin di chiudere il tuo account, ma se 3 minuti dopo ne apri un altro con lo stesso nick sembri proprio uno che ruba l'identita' ad un altro
<gigirock> al max ti fai un giro in un bel po di email.... che se sono < 10 e' fattibile
<gigirock> turinux, ad occhio trolli.....
<turinux> no ti assicuro che sono io :) il mio problema è se ho associato una vecchia email @interfree che non uso più
<turinux> e che non esiste più
<gigirock> turinux, di solito se la mail non esiste admin ti caccia o ti chiede altra mail
<turinux> ah pl
<turinux> ok
 * gigirock se ne va ......
<Vals> Salve scusate ho installato oggi ubuntu studio per la prima, sto cercando un aiuto per un problema con l'hdmi, non so se posso chiedere qua o se qualcuno sa indirizzarmi con un link nel luogo giusto, grazie
<Vals> per la prima volta*
<f843d0> !qualcuno | Vals
<ubot-it> Vals: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Vals> Ho collegato il pc tramite hdmi al televisore, riesco a vedere, ma non si sente l'audio. Ho provato ad entrare nel menù audio ma in output non mi appare hdmi, solo gli speaker del pc (acer aspire 6930). Ho provato quindi ad andare su sistema, aggiornamento sw, impostazioni, driver aggiuntivi e messo la spunta su nvidia binary driver e applicato, ma
<Vals>  l'audio ancora non si sente. Ho provato a scaricare direttamnte i driver dal sito nvidia , per linux 64bit, ma il file scaricato non riesce a leggerlo, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<f843d0> Vals: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> Vals: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<f843d0> Vals: incolla in canale il risultato del comando
<Vals> https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5QNpGZz9uq
<Vals> No LSB modules are available.
<Vals> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24612122/
<f843d0> Vals: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Vals> non mi ha dato risultati quest'ultimo
<f843d0> Vals: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<f843d0> !chi | Vals
<ubot-it> Vals: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<harsg> ciao qualcuno mi da una mano?
<harsg> come faccio ad installare da SOFTWARE CENTER un programma che non compare in lista?
<f843d0> harsg: che programma è?
<Ab3L> harsg: in che senso non compare in lista? se non compare in lista, magari allora non è nei repo che hai attivato. di che programma si tratta?
<simon86> buonasera a tutti avrei un problema con lubuntu
<simon86> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<simon86> ok in pratica con lubuntu ho solo un opzione di risoluzione dello schermo
<Carlin0> simon86, che scheda vide hai ?
<Carlin0> video*
<simon86> amd sempron 64 mb dedicati
<simon86> pero nell'installazione si vedeva normale
<simon86> adesso e gigante
<simon86> giorni fa ho scritto nel terminale lshw e in basso c'è scritto quiet dont display status
<Carlin0> simon86, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<simon86> ok
<Carlin0> simon86, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> simon86, posta il link che viene prodotto dal 2° comando
<simon86> al primo comando mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<Carlin0> simon86, che lubuntu è ?
<simon86> 16.4 lts
<simon86> l'ultima
<Carlin0> scrivi bene
<simon86> ok riprovo
<simon86> dici che influisce il fatto che non gli ho fatto degli aggiornamenti?
<simon86> ok ho messo il secondo comando e mi da il primo comando che mi hai dato faccio copia incolla e mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<Carlin0> simon86, lsb_release -r
<Carlin0> incolla la risposta
<simon86> 16.04
<Carlin0> simon86, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> simon86, metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simon86> scusa posso caricarti una foto se no devo entrare con il pc con lubuntu
<Carlin0> devi entrare col pc con lubuntu
<simon86> ok
<simon86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24612928/
<Carlin0> simon86, lubuntu hai detto ?
<simon86> si
<Carlin0> simon86, sudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> simon86, si apre un file , cancella tutto quello che  ce e incolli dentro quello che leggi da questo sito http://sprunge.us/cEUj
<Carlin0> simon86, salva e chiudi e poi
<Carlin0> dai di nuovo sudo apt update
<simon86> fatto mi dice apt list --upgradable per vederli
<simon86> lo faccio?
<Carlin0> metti in paste come prima
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simon86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24612997/
<Carlin0> non questo
<Carlin0> sudo apt update
<Carlin0> questo voglio vedere
<simon86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24613027/
<Carlin0> simon86, sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<simon86> 60%
<Carlin0> eh c'era parecchia roba
<simon86> vedo :)
<simon86> dici che poi risolvo?
<Carlin0> vediamo ... quando finisce riavvia
<simon86> ok
<Simon86> Ciao carlin0 grazie son dovuto scappare via che mi stanno aspettando
<Carlin0> ma hai risolto ?
<Simon86> No purtroppo
<Simon86> Uguale
<Carlin0> quando hai tempo vedremo
<Carlin0> gli aggiornamenti li ha fatti tutti ?
<Simon86> Grazie per la tua disponibilità nn è la prima volta che mi aiuti Dio ti benedica
<Carlin0> AMEN !
<Carlin0> lol
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-21
<tom81> ciao carlin0,volevo aggiornarti sui risvolti del problema con la rete che ho
<tom81> non so se ti ricordi
<Carlin0> no :P
<tom81> l'altro giorno avevamo scoperto che avevo delle dipendenze non supportate
<tom81> che dovevo riavviare per far rilevare la rete eth
<Carlin0> ma ricordo male o avevi dei ppa ?
<tom81> comunque ho scoperto che succede uguale anche con windows...al primo avvio la rete non viene rilevata
<tom81> sì esatto
<tom81> ppa non supportati
<Carlin0> quindi è un problema hardware
<tom81> dici che sia la scheda di rete?
<Carlin0> se lo fa anche con win o la scheda di rete o il router
<tom81> faccio delle prove e poi ti aggiorno
<tom81> grazie intanto
<Mariuccio> vorrei  installare sul mio portalile l'ultima versione di ubuntu. l'ho scaricata su una pennetta usb. Ho inserito la pennetta nel computer, ma non la legge...
<f843d0> !installazione | Mariuccio
<ubot-it> Mariuccio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<f843d0> !usbwin | Mariuccio
<ubot-it> Mariuccio: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<f843d0> Mariuccio: l'ultima voce è obsoleta, fai riferimento alla seguente: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<akis24> .. e preoccupati di impostare da bios la usb come prima periferica di avvio al boot
<Mariuccio> sul mio portatile c'è già una versione di ubuntu, non ho windows
<f843d0> Mariuccio: allora usa dd
<f843d0> Mariuccio: trovi le informazioni qui, linkate dalla guida di installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Carlin0> Mariuccio, sarebbe assai + facile con un dvd , solo che ultimamente sembra essere fuori moda
<Bud> Salve , mi chiedevo se è possibile aggiungere un collegamento a Ubuntu su Win10
<Bud> Mi spiego meglio , un tasto che mi permetta di avviare Linux  , quindi senza dover andare a scegliere nel menu grub
<akis24> Bud: non è possibile avviare un sistema operativo diverso da un altro serve riavviare il pc come ovvio ..
<akis24> Bud:  l'unica cosa possibile è installare ubuntu in virtuale  esempio su virtual box  installata su windows 10 e allora diventa possibile avviare all'interno del sistema operativo in uso virtualbox e il sistema installato dentro
<simon86> ciao a tutti ho un problema con lubuntu16.04 un unica risoluzione disponibile
<petrucornel> recuper partizioni LUKS
<simon86> ciao a tutti ho un problema con lubuntu16.04 un unica risoluzione disponibile qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<p4t> Buonasera a tutti ragazzi. Ho appena installato Lubuntu su un vecchio portatile con Pentium M da 1.6GHz e 2GB di RAM. Sembra andare benone ma ogni tanto parte la ventola a caso anche se non sta facendo nulla. Volevo chiedervi in particolare come mettere sulla scrivania una barra semitrasparente che riporta tutte le info del sistema tipo utilizzo ram, cpu, temperature varie ecc. Ho cercato un po' online ma non ho trovato nulla di inte
<p4t> Da bravo noob accetto qualsiasi consiglio che sia attinente ai primi passi da fare in questo sistema
<Carlin0> p4t, conky
<Carlin0> !conky
<ubot-it> conky is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Conky
<p4t> l'ho provato, ma è molto strano, la finestra non è flottante, si piazza in una zona dello schermo e non posso spostarla
<Carlin0> se lo configuri la puoi anche spostare
<p4t> ah... e come si configura (sono troppo ignorante, mi scuso a priori)
<Carlin0> ma non è + trasparente
<Carlin0> o una cosa o l'altra
<Carlin0> eh devi leggere p4t
<p4t> io vedo sempre immagini di DE che fanno vedere questi monitor di sistema sempre attivi sulla destra
<p4t> https://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/bunsenlabs.png volevo fare una cosa del genere per intenderci
<Carlin0> quello è conky qui un altro esempio http://i.imgur.com/qQ6oz8o.png
<p4t> ah okay, perfetto, allora me lo studio un po'
<p4t> Al di la di questo c'è qualcosa che dovrei sapere in generale su linux per iniziare?! Mi interesserebbe come tenere il tutto più leggero possibile perché la macchina su cui gira non è proprio un pezzo di modernariato..
<Carlin0> p4t, dipende dall'uso che ne fai
<Carlin0> lubuntu è la derivata + leggera
<p4t> Sono uno studente di ingegneria informatica e trovo assurdo che non ci insegnino quasi niente di linux, quindi vorrei fare un po' di esperienza a livello hobbistico. Ho visto che la documentazione in italiano è già di per se completa, va benissimo anche quella in inglese (mi avevano consigliato arch ma mi è sembrato troppo ostico sin dall'istallazione). Diciamo che fondamentalmente userei qualche IDE, navigazione web, streaming mu
<Carlin0> arch non è per newbie , ubuntu è molto + user friendly
<simon86> ciao carlin0
<Carlin0> !wiki | p4t
<ubot-it> p4t: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Carlin0> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<p4t> boh, perfetto, credo di avere abbastanza materiale da leggere ahahahah grazie mille Carlin0
<Carlin0> prego di nulla
<p4t> mi dileguo, buona serata a tutti ;)
<simon86> carlin0 potresti aiutarmi con lubuntu per quel fatto dello schermo
<Carlin0> simon86, non è proprio il mio pane ma vediamo
<Carlin0> ho anche poco tempo
<Carlin0> simon86, sudo apt install pastebinit
<simon86> dai se ti va un paio di tentativi
<Carlin0> simon86, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> posta il link che viene prodotto dall'ultimo comando
<simon86> tony86@tony86-Packard-Bell-EasyNote:~$ sudo lshw | pastebinit
<simon86> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Carlin0> simon86, quella installazione presenta parecchie anomalie
<simon86> quella che ho fatto io dici
<simon86> il fatto e che lo fatta 2 volte scaricando nuvamante lubuntu
<simon86> cmq mel'ha fatto pure con xubuntu
<simon86> forse e il pc troppo vecchio
<simon86> ho provato a mettere puppy linux ma poi quando riavvio il pc nn parte ed ho rimesso lubuntu
<simon86> ok carlin0 grazie lo stesso buonaserata
<haer> buonasera posso fare una domanda?
<urek> Buonasera ragazzi, sono nuovo del forum, sembrera una domada stupida ma, vorrei sapere dove posso trovare le domande da me fatte per vedere se ci sono eventuli risposte. Grazie
<p4t> buonasera ragazzi, torno all'arrembaggio con un'altra domanda da 100 milioni di dollari: quando modifico la luminosità mediante i tasti funzione, lo schermo del portatile si spegne e non c'è modo di ravvivarlo
<p4t> La luminosità varia, me ne rendo conto sul monitor esterno, ma quello del portatile non si sa perchè ma muore
<B00LT> SALVE
<B00LT> ho un problema ... dopo l sospensione di ubuntu,,,, al riavvio on funziona l'audio
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-14
<CarlinA> Carlin0 IL BRILLANTE DOVE STA?IL COSIDETTO "BRILLANTE"?COLUI IL QUALE IERI SERA HA VINTO IL SETTIMO SCUDETTO CONSECUTIVO?DOV'È Carlin0 IL BRILLANTE?SEMPRE CON LA BATTUTA PRONTA NONOSTANTE NON ABBIA MAI CONOSCIUTO LA FIGA IN TUTTA LA SUA VITA!DOV'È?FATEMI PARLARE CON IL BRILLANTE...IL MIO Carlin0 CHE LUCCICA....DATEMI UN Carlin0
<CarlinA> Carlin0 IL BRILLANTE DOVE STA?IL COSIDETTO "BRILLANTE"?COLUI IL QUALE IERI SERA HA VINTO IL SETTIMO SCUDETTO CONSECUTIVO?DOV'È Carlin0 IL BRILLANTE?SEMPRE CON LA BATTUTA PRONTA NONOSTANTE NON ABBIA MAI CONOSCIUTO LA FIGA IN TUTTA LA SUA VITA!DOV'È?FATEMI PARLARE CON IL BRILLANTE...IL MIO Carlin0 CHE LUCCICA....DATEMI UN Carlin0
<CarlinA> Carlin0 IL BRILLANTE DOVE STA?IL COSIDETTO "BRILLANTE"?COLUI IL QUALE IERI SERA HA VINTO IL SETTIMO SCUDETTO CONSECUTIVO?DOV'È Carlin0 IL BRILLANTE?SEMPRE CON LA BATTUTA PRONTA NONOSTANTE NON ABBIA MAI CONOSCIUTO LA FIGA IN TUTTA LA SUA VITA!DOV'È?FATEMI PARLARE CON IL BRILLANTE...IL MIO Carlin0 CHE LUCCICA....DATEMI UN Carlin0
<CarlinA> Carlin0 IL BRILLANTE DOVE STA?IL COSIDETTO "BRILLANTE"?COLUI IL QUALE IERI SERA HA VINTO IL SETTIMO SCUDETTO CONSECUTIVO?DOV'È Carlin0 IL BRILLANTE?SEMPRE CON LA BATTUTA PRONTA NONOSTANTE NON ABBIA MAI CONOSCIUTO LA FIGA IN TUTTA LA SUA VITA!DOV'È?FATEMI PARLARE CON IL BRILLANTE...IL MIO Carlin0 CHE LUCCICA....DATEMI UN Carlin0
<niko> :10
<CarlinEssa> Carlin0 MA TU SEI CONSAPEVOLE DI ESSERE PROPRIO UN......Carlin0? TU HAI PRESENTE COM'È FATTO UN Carlin0? E TU SEI PROPRIO FATTO COSÌ....UN Carlin0!  MA POI PERCHÉ MI BANNATE SE TANTO IO STO SEMPRE QUA?AHAHAHHAHAHA CHE BANNATE A FARE COME DEGLI IMBECILLI MISCHIATI CON L'IDIOZIA?Carlin0?DI QUALCOSA TU LI MORTACCI TUA!ahahahhahahahahahah
<CarlinEssa> Carlin0 MA TU SEI CONSAPEVOLE DI ESSERE PROPRIO UN......Carlin0? TU HAI PRESENTE COM'È FATTO UN Carlin0? E TU SEI PROPRIO FATTO COSÌ....UN Carlin0!  MA POI PERCHÉ MI BANNATE SE TANTO IO STO SEMPRE QUA?AHAHAHHAHAHA CHE BANNATE A FARE COME DEGLI IMBECILLI MISCHIATI CON L'IDIOZIA?Carlin0?DI QUALCOSA TU LI MORTACCI TUA!ahahahhahahahahahah
<CarlinEssa> Carlin0 MA TU SEI CONSAPEVOLE DI ESSERE PROPRIO UN......Carlin0? TU HAI PRESENTE COM'È FATTO UN Carlin0? E TU SEI PROPRIO FATTO COSÌ....UN Carlin0!  MA POI PERCHÉ MI BANNATE SE TANTO IO STO SEMPRE QUA?AHAHAHHAHAHA CHE BANNATE A FARE COME DEGLI IMBECILLI MISCHIATI CON L'IDIOZIA?Carlin0?DI QUALCOSA TU LI MORTACCI TUA!ahahahhahahahahahah
<CarlinEssa> Carlin0 MA TU SEI CONSAPEVOLE DI ESSERE PROPRIO UN......Carlin0? TU HAI PRESENTE COM'È FATTO UN Carlin0? E TU SEI PROPRIO FATTO COSÌ....UN Carlin0!  MA POI PERCHÉ MI BANNATE SE TANTO IO STO SEMPRE QUA?AHAHAHHAHAHA CHE BANNATE A FARE COME DEGLI IMBECILLI MISCHIATI CON L'IDIOZIA?Carlin0?DI QUALCOSA TU LI MORTACCI TUA!ahahahhahahahahahah
<CarlinEssa> Carlin0 MA TU SEI CONSAPEVOLE DI ESSERE PROPRIO UN......Carlin0? TU HAI PRESENTE COM'È FATTO UN Carlin0? E TU SEI PROPRIO FATTO COSÌ....UN Carlin0!  MA POI PERCHÉ MI BANNATE SE TANTO IO STO SEMPRE QUA?AHAHAHHAHAHA CHE BANNATE A FARE COME DEGLI IMBECILLI MISCHIATI CON L'IDIOZIA?Carlin0?DI QUALCOSA TU LI MORTACCI TUA!ahahahhahahahahahah
<Carlin0-e`-fesso> Carlin0 MA TU SEI CONSAPEVOLE DI ESSERE PROPRIO UN......Carlin0? TU HAI PRESENTE COM'È FATTO UN Carlin0? E TU SEI PROPRIO FATTO COSÌ....UN Carlin0!  MA POI PERCHÉ MI BANNATE SE TANTO IO STO SEMPRE QUA?AHAHAHHAHAHA CHE BANNATE A FARE COME DEGLI IMBECILLI MISCHIATI CON L'IDIOZIA?Carlin0?DI QUALCOSA TU LI MORTACCI TUA!ahahahhahahahahahah
<Carlin0-e`-fesso> Carlin0 MA TU SEI CONSAPEVOLE DI ESSERE PROPRIO UN......Carlin0? TU HAI PRESENTE COM'È FATTO UN Carlin0? E TU SEI PROPRIO FATTO COSÌ....UN Carlin0!  MA POI PERCHÉ MI BANNATE SE TANTO IO STO SEMPRE QUA?AHAHAHHAHAHA CHE BANNATE A FARE COME DEGLI IMBECILLI MISCHIATI CON L'IDIOZIA?Carlin0?DI QUALCOSA TU LI MORTACCI TUA!ahahahhahahahahahah
<Carlin0-e`-fesso> Carlin0 MA TU SEI CONSAPEVOLE DI ESSERE PROPRIO UN......Carlin0? TU HAI PRESENTE COM'È FATTO UN Carlin0? E TU SEI PROPRIO FATTO COSÌ....UN Carlin0!  MA POI PERCHÉ MI BANNATE SE TANTO IO STO SEMPRE QUA?AHAHAHHAHAHA CHE BANNATE A FARE COME DEGLI IMBECILLI MISCHIATI CON L'IDIOZIA?Carlin0?DI QUALCOSA TU LI MORTACCI TUA!ahahahhahahahahahah
<Carlin0-e`-fesso> Carlin0 MA TU SEI CONSAPEVOLE DI ESSERE PROPRIO UN......Carlin0? TU HAI PRESENTE COM'È FATTO UN Carlin0? E TU SEI PROPRIO FATTO COSÌ....UN Carlin0!  MA POI PERCHÉ MI BANNATE SE TANTO IO STO SEMPRE QUA?AHAHAHHAHAHA CHE BANNATE A FARE COME DEGLI IMBECILLI MISCHIATI CON L'IDIOZIA?Carlin0?DI QUALCOSA TU LI MORTACCI TUA!ahahahhahahahahahah
<Carlin0-e`-fesso> Carlin0 MA TU SEI CONSAPEVOLE DI ESSERE PROPRIO UN......Carlin0? TU HAI PRESENTE COM'È FATTO UN Carlin0? E TU SEI PROPRIO FATTO COSÌ....UN Carlin0!  MA POI PERCHÉ MI BANNATE SE TANTO IO STO SEMPRE QUA?AHAHAHHAHAHA CHE BANNATE A FARE COME DEGLI IMBECILLI MISCHIATI CON L'IDIOZIA?Carlin0?DI QUALCOSA TU LI MORTACCI TUA!ahahahhahahahahahah
<ivandg> salve volevo chiedere se posso installare ubuntu su notebook asus con endless.... grazie
<Carlin0> ivandg, che cpu ha il pc ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<ivandg> Asus P541UA-GQ1349 Notebook, Display da 15.6", Processore i3-6006U, 2 GHz, HDD da 500 GB, 4 GB di RAM,Intel HD 520 Graphics
<Carlin0fessakki8> Carlin0 NON ESCE MAI DI CASA PERCHÉ,COME TUTTI I PIEMONTESI,ANCHE LUI È SUCCUBE DELLA TRISTE E FECONDA EPIDEMIA DELLA QUALE SIETE VITTIME VOI MASCHI: QUELLA DELLE FIGHE DI LEGNO AHAHHAHAHAHAH. TRANQUILLO Carlin0,LA MINISTRA DELLA SALUTE BEATRICE LORENZIN,TANTO ATTACCATA AI VACCINI HA CHIESTO UN APPOSITO VACCINO APPUNTO PROPRIO CONTRO LE FIGHE DI LEGNO CHE IMPESTANO TORINO,COSÌ POI INVECE DI SEGARTI COI PORNO COME FAI S
<Carlin0fessakki8> Carlin0 NON ESCE MAI DI CASA PERCHÉ,COME TUTTI I PIEMONTESI,ANCHE LUI È SUCCUBE DELLA TRISTE E FECONDA EPIDEMIA DELLA QUALE SIETE VITTIME VOI MASCHI: QUELLA DELLE FIGHE DI LEGNO AHAHHAHAHAHAH. TRANQUILLO Carlin0,LA MINISTRA DELLA SALUTE BEATRICE LORENZIN,TANTO ATTACCATA AI VACCINI HA CHIESTO UN APPOSITO VACCINO APPUNTO PROPRIO CONTRO LE FIGHE DI LEGNO CHE IMPESTANO TORINO,COSÌ POI INVECE DI SEGARTI COI PORNO COME FAI S
<Carlin0fessakki8> Carlin0 NON ESCE MAI DI CASA PERCHÉ,COME TUTTI I PIEMONTESI,ANCHE LUI È SUCCUBE DELLA TRISTE E FECONDA EPIDEMIA DELLA QUALE SIETE VITTIME VOI MASCHI: QUELLA DELLE FIGHE DI LEGNO AHAHHAHAHAHAH. TRANQUILLO Carlin0,LA MINISTRA DELLA SALUTE BEATRICE LORENZIN,TANTO ATTACCATA AI VACCINI HA CHIESTO UN APPOSITO VACCINO APPUNTO PROPRIO CONTRO LE FIGHE DI LEGNO CHE IMPESTANO TORINO,COSÌ POI INVECE DI SEGARTI COI PORNO COME FAI S
<Carlin0fessakki8> Carlin0 NON ESCE MAI DI CASA PERCHÉ,COME TUTTI I PIEMONTESI,ANCHE LUI È SUCCUBE DELLA TRISTE E FECONDA EPIDEMIA DELLA QUALE SIETE VITTIME VOI MASCHI: QUELLA DELLE FIGHE DI LEGNO AHAHHAHAHAHAH. TRANQUILLO Carlin0,LA MINISTRA DELLA SALUTE BEATRICE LORENZIN,TANTO ATTACCATA AI VACCINI HA CHIESTO UN APPOSITO VACCINO APPUNTO PROPRIO CONTRO LE FIGHE DI LEGNO CHE IMPESTANO TORINO,COSÌ POI INVECE DI SEGARTI COI PORNO COME FAI S
<ivandg> scusate ma non ho capito...
<Carlin0> ivandg, credo che tu possa tranquillamente installare ubuntu su quel pc
<ivandg> grazie .. sai indicarmi una guida da seguire?
<Carlin0> !installazione | ivandg
<ubot-it> ivandg: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<ivandg> perfetto !!! gentilissimi grazie mi metto al lavoro
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 quieted $~a
<figa-di-legno> Carlin0 ma tu vuoi capire che in piemonte ci sn le fighe di legno e che per questo non scoperai mai nella vita?lo capisci?mi sa se la passa meglio fabio_cc in terronia dove sta,lì non hanno questi problemi dato che le terrone scopano con tutti AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH Carlin0,se non esci non troverai mai la fregna Carlin0,altro che vincere lo scudetto!
<figa-di-legno> Carlin0 ma tu vuoi capire che in piemonte ci sn le fighe di legno e che per questo non scoperai mai nella vita?lo capisci?mi sa se la passa meglio fabio_cc in terronia dove sta,lì non hanno questi problemi dato che le terrone scopano con tutti AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH Carlin0,se non esci non troverai mai la fregna Carlin0,altro che vincere lo scudetto!
<figa-di-legno> Carlin0 ma tu vuoi capire che in piemonte ci sn le fighe di legno e che per questo non scoperai mai nella vita?lo capisci?mi sa se la passa meglio fabio_cc in terronia dove sta,lì non hanno questi problemi dato che le terrone scopano con tutti AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH Carlin0,se non esci non troverai mai la fregna Carlin0,altro che vincere lo scudetto!
<figa-di-legno> Carlin0 ma tu vuoi capire che in piemonte ci sn le fighe di legno e che per questo non scoperai mai nella vita?lo capisci?mi sa se la passa meglio fabio_cc in terronia dove sta,lì non hanno questi problemi dato che le terrone scopano con tutti AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH Carlin0,se non esci non troverai mai la fregna Carlin0,altro che vincere lo scudetto!
<lollux> buongiorno a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | lollux
<ubot-it> lollux: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lollux> Avrei necessità di installare un lettore pdf che possa inserire anche le firme nei documenti. Su windows avevo foxit phantom pdf, vorrei installarlo qui ma non ci riesco
<lollux> inoltre volevo sapere se mettendo due lettori di pdf potevo avere conflitti
<fabio_cc> lollux, che tipo di firma?
<fabio_cc> lollux, per la seconda domanda, nessun problema con due lettori
<lollux> scansioni tiff di firme autografate da usare nei documenti
<lollux> facio_cc grazie per la seconda rassicurazione
<fabio_cc> lollux, potresti usare xournal
<fabio_cc> !info xournal
<ubot-it> xournal (source: xournal): GTK+ Application for note taking. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.4.8-1 (xenial), package size 266 kB, installed size 1119 kB
<Mr_Pan> lollux, io uso inkscape modificare i pdf
<fabio_cc> mi assento
<lollux> ti permette di scriverci e fare tutte le revisioni di editor??
<Mr_Pan> lollux, puoi modificare un pdf come vuoi anche aggiungere una firma ...
<Mr_Pan> si anche di scriverci
<lollux> Mr_Pan si scarica dallo store facilmente o c'è un sito dedicato?? In ogni caso grazie dell'info.
<Mr_Pan> lollux, dallo store tranquillamente
<lollux> ok perfetto. Grazie  a tutti :)
<WalterQ> ciao a tutti
<WalterQ> mi è accaduta una cosa, reinstallando ubuntu 18.04 che mi ha messo un po in allarme
<WalterQ> durante la fase di spegnimento ho visto in CHIARO, nella schermata a linea di comando, alcuni caratteri della mia password e volevo chiedere se sia normale o se mi devo preoccupare
<WalterQ> come avreete capito sono un neofita di linux
<WalterQ> ma mi è sembrato alquanto strano
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-15
<maxmax> buongiorno a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao maxmax
<maxmax> ho un problema
<maxmax> ho aggiornato ieri sera da ubuntu 17 a ubuntu 18
<maxmax> ma dopo il riavvio mi appare la command line anzichè la gui
<maxmax> come posso risolvere?
<Mr_Pan> maxmax, da quale versione hai aggiornato  ?
<maxmax> 17.04 se non ricordo male
<Mr_Pan> maxmax, dalla schermata che ti appare ha provato a digitare   startx ?  cosa succede?
<maxmax> no, ho solo dato reboot sperando fosse uno "stato momentaneo"
<Mr_Pan> maxmax, e come hai fatto per aggiornare?  hai slatato la 17.10  ?
<Mr_Pan> ciao [Enrico]
<maxmax> non credo di aver saltato versione, non ricordo esattamente la versione di 17
<Mr_Pan> maxmax, che procedura hai seguito per aggiornare  ?
<maxmax> adesso sono al lavoro e non posso provare
<[Enrico]> ciao Mr_Pan :)
<maxmax> mi è venuto fuori la richiesta di aggiornamento come altre volte
<Mr_Pan> maxmax, hai dei PPA instalalti nella tua sources.list ?
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<maxmax> si
<Mr_Pan> quelli creano problemi in fase di upgrade
<Mr_Pan> ecco...
<Mr_Pan> al 99% i colpevoli sono loro
<maxmax> quindi dovrei fare un ripristino?
<Mr_Pan> eh giá
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Mr_Pan> e nn e´ detto che recuperi la situazione ..
<maxmax> però il sistema mi ha chiesto di disabilitare sorgenti di terze parti
<Mr_Pan> maxmax, tu consoci il tuo sistema non so che dirti
<Mr_Pan> io mai hai fatto un upgrade di versione con dei ppa attivi (a parte che non ne ho)
<Mr_Pan> *avrei
<maxmax> ok allora per il momento ti ringrazio
<Mr_Pan> prego
<maxmax> provo startx o un ripristino
<Mr_Pan> ok
<maxmax> altrimenti parto con una nuova installazione
<Mr_Pan> consigliata s enon hai dati che potresti perdere
<maxmax> ho un altro disco
<Mr_Pan> e allora...
<maxmax> li intercambio ogni volta che ci sono problemi nei cambi versione
<maxmax> grazie ancora e buona giornata
<N3mo> Buongiorno, ho copiato e incollato la Home da un disco ad un altro, gli utenti si chiamavano uguali (stessa versione di OS) ma qualcosa è andato storto forse con i permessi. Quando provo ad esempio a salvare un file di write mi dice : Impossibile avviare il processo Impossibile dialogare con klauncher: The name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by any .service files.
<N3mo> Ma poi il file lo salva lo stesso, dove si trova quello che non riesce ad aprire e che opermessi dovrei dargli?
<N3mo> grazie mille
<Carlin0> N3mo, di che os parliamo ?
<gigirock> di che de di partenza/arrivo ?
<N3mo> Da Kubuntu 16.04 a Kubuntu 16.04
<N3mo> Ho praticamente cambiato l'HDD con un SSD, renstallato pulito e spostato la homeù
<N3mo> mai usato PPA ecc sempre repo ufficiali e nessun tool per personalizzazioni
<Carlin0> copiato solo la home N3mo  ?
<N3mo> No, anche qualche cartella di configurazione dei programmi
<N3mo> In /etc
<N3mo> tipo apache, mysql ecc
<N3mo> Ma solo di programi che sapevo cosa erano e cosa facevano
<N3mo> non tutta la /etc
<Carlin0> è quello che incasina credo
<Carlin0> sistemare i permessi nella /home non è difficile ma vari file sparsi in / la cosa cambia
<N3mo> Hai idea di dove risieda quel comopente che non riesce ad essere acceduto?
<Carlin0> N3mo, no
<N3mo> Ok, grazie :(
<N3mo> Chissà che quando farò l' avanzamento alla prossima LTSnon sis sistemi da solo
<N3mo> o magari esplode tutto ahahha
<Carlin0> N3mo, magari era meglio se copiavi il disco intero con clonezilla o simili
<Carlin0> o la partizione
<N3mo> Carlin0: Avrei voluto ma il disco di partenza era occupato per 800GB e l' ssd è da 500
<N3mo> Ho fatto na mezza cazzata me sa
<gigirock> N3mo, ma quindi l'utente e' lo stesso ? e il nome del pc ?
<Marcox360> Ciao
<Marcox360> Ciao
<Marcox360> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Marcox360
<ubot-it> Marcox360: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Marcox360> Sto installando Linux Ubuntu 18.04 su il mio pc, ho creato la partizione e tutto, avviato tramite bios e boot la chiavetta con l'ISO e tutto... Una volta arrivato all'installazione di ubuntu (Scelta della lingua ecc ecc) il cursore del mouse si bugga e si muove da solo. Ho provato a cambiare mouse, staccare, attaccare ma niente
<Marcox360> Sto impazzendo e in internet non trovo niente. Non capisco perchè non mi è mai successa sta cosa ne con VirtualBox ne sull'altro pc. Anche spostando il mouse il cursore ritorna sempre nell angolo in alto a destra dove c'è la barra di spegnimento
<Carlin0> Marcox360, con cosa hai creato la chiavetta ?
<Marcox360> Etcher
<Marcox360> https://etcher.io/
<Carlin0> Marcox360, ma stai installando su virtualbox ?
<Marcox360> no
<Marcox360> ho creato la Partizione da windows (52GB)
<Marcox360> i 2GB li usero come swamp
<Marcox360> e tramite bios ho disattivato secure boot mode, e impostato al primo posto l'avvio della chiavetta
<Carlin0> Marcox360, controlla il md5sum della iso e  magari prova  a rifarla con rufus
<Carlin0> !md5 | Marcox360
<ubot-it> Marcox360: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Marcox360> arrivo al menu in bianco e nero, (TRY UBUNTU, INSTALL UBUNTU) ecc ecc, e poi mando INVIO su Install Ubuntu e succede sta cosa
<Marcox360> ho riscaricato l'iso dal sito officiale ora
<Marcox360> ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<gigirock> Marcox360, prova ad usare prova ubuntu senza installare .....
<Marcox360> quindi Try Ubuntu
<Marcox360> ma cosa succede, non mi fa fare l'installazione e quindi come faccio poi a installarlo veramente, (scegliendo la partizione del disco e tutto???)
<Carlin0> Marcox360, controlla il md5sum della iso e  magari prova  a rifarla con rufus
<Marcox360> non conosco Rufus non so come si fa, sono molto ignorante in materia ragazzi, scusatemi :(
<Carlin0> leggi la guida che ti ho linkato prima
<Carlin0> !md5 | Marcox360
<ubot-it> Marcox360: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Carlin0> !rufus
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Marcox360> anche ora che ho il file nuovo scaricato appena ora
<Marcox360> ok sono in rufus
<Carlin0> contrlla la iso prima ...
<Marcox360> ci sono un sacco di diciture
<Marcox360> da rufus come faccio
<Carlin0> Marcox360, hai letto la guida che ti ho linkato già 2  volte ?
<Marcox360> si ma parla di Brasero e di altre cose
<Carlin0> !md5 | Marcox360
<ubot-it> Marcox360: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Marcox360> parla troppo in maniera tecnica
<Carlin0> leggi Marcox360
<Marcox360> quindi scarico il MD5SUMS di ubuntu 18.04
<Marcox360> io ora sono su WINDOWS e devo scaricare Brasero
<Marcox360> Il file MD5SUM è disponibile allo stesso indirizzo di download delle immagini .iso di Ubuntu. Ad esempio, gli indirizzi:
<Marcox360> io ho gia scaricato ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Marcox360> adesso che faccio?
<Lorenz88> Ciao a tutti, entro qua per la prima volta
<Mr_Pan> Lorenz88, ciao
<Lorenz88> non sono molto esperto e vorrei per favore chiedere a voi se potete aiutarmi a risolvere un problema che da solo non riesco a risolvere
<Lorenz88> premetto che utilizzo Ubuntu da pochissimo tempo
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Lorenz88> ok grazie... ho finito la memoria sulla mia macchina, 0 kb disponibili, un problema di cache, non riesco ad aprire nessuna applicazione, ho provato da terminal con i seguenti comandi: apt-get autoclean    apt-get clean. apt-get autorevole apt-get purge
<Lorenz88> non riesco a liberare spazio
<Carlin0> Lorenz88, intendi memoria ram o spazio su disco ?
<Lorenz88> ecco cosa vedo sul terminal
<Lorenz88> " you don't have enough free space in / var/cache/pt/archives/.
<Carlin0> Lorenz88, scrivi nel terminale df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> Lorenz88, incolla qui il link che esce
<Lorenz88> ecco il link
<Lorenz88> http://termbin.com/e8zb
<Carlin0> Lorenz88, sembrerebbe che hai scaricato parecchia roba
<Carlin0> cancella qualcosa e  libera spazio , perchè Lorenz88 è impensabile che ubuntu occupi 45 gb di spazio
<Lorenz88> non ho scaricato nulla , non so di cosa potrebbe trattarsi . C'entra qualcosa la cache ? Io prevalentemente uso la macchina per navigare online
<Lorenz88> come posso cancellare ? ho provato i comandi da terminale ma non mi fa cancellare
<fabio_cc> Lorenz88, ma di che pc si tratta?
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: lancia du -sh $HOME/* $HOME/.??* | nc termbin.com 9999
<[Enrico]> e posta qui il link :)
<[Enrico]> il comando può richiedere un po' di tempo, dipende da quanto è veloce il computer
<Lorenz88> ecco
<Lorenz88> http://termbin.com/xls8
<[Enrico]> la tua directory home sembra a posto, c'è pressapoco un gigabyte di dati
<Lorenz88> cosa posso cancellare per liberare lo spazio? posso lanciare qualche comando? si può trattare di aggiornamenti automatici di Ubuntu?
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: bisogna lanciare lo stesso processo sull'intero disco per capire dove sta lo spazio usato, lancia questo comando (e occhio a non sbagliare): sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && sudo mount /dev/vda1 /mnt/ubuntu && sudo du -sh /mnt/ubuntu/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: potrebbe essere qualunque cosa, cerchiamo cosa occupa spazio e capiremo cosa sia
<[Enrico]> con un po' di fortuna
<Lorenz88> http://termbin.com/g3y1
<Lorenz88> ecco il link
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: e anche mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<ryuujin> Lorenz88: fai anche:
<Lorenz88> http://termbin.com/p9ko
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: sudo du -sh /mnt/ubuntu/* > /root/du.txt ; cat /root/du.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<Lorenz88> ok procedo
<ryuujin> sudo apt clean
<Lorenz88> ho lanciato il comando e mi appare questo
<Lorenz88> bash: /root/du.txt: Permission denied
<Lorenz88> cat: /root/du.txt: Permission denied
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: oh colpa mia scusa
<ryuujin> sudo dpkg --purge $(dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}')
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: sudo bash -c 'du -sh /mnt/ubuntu/* > /root/du.txt' ; sudo cat /root/du.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> ryuujin, aspetta, altrimenti si fa confusione
<Lorenz88> adesso ho lanciato sudo apt get clean e sudo apt get autoremove e sta procedendo
<Lorenz88> prima inserivo sudo apt-get clean e sudo apt-get autoremove
<Lorenz88> scusate volevo dire adesso ho scritto sudo apt clean e sudo apt autoremove
<Lorenz88> senza inserire "get"
<Lorenz88> cosa che facevo prima
<Lorenz88> ok aspetto non lancio altri comandi
<fabio_cc> Lorenz88, che versione di ubuntu usi? sulla 16.04 funziona in entrambi i modi, anche se è preferibile quello senza -get
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: sudo bash -c 'du -sh /mnt/ubuntu/* > /root/du.txt' ; sudo cat /root/du.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<ryuujin> Lorenz88: dopo purghiamo i pacchetti rimossi
<Lorenz88> ok procedo
<ryuujin> sudo dpkg --purge $(dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}')
<ryuujin> quando hai finito lancia anche questo comando
<Lorenz88> ok adesso lancio questo sudo bash -c 'du -sh /mnt/ubuntu/* > /root/du.txt' ; sudo cat /root/du.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<ryuujin> Lorenz88: lancia anche dpkg --purge...
<ryuujin> sudo dpkg --purge $(dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}')
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: e giusto per tua informazione e curiosità: ci sono programmi migliori per vedere l'uso del disco, ma non possiamo installarli in quanto il disco è pieno :)
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], Analizzatore di utilizzo disco è presente di default
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], forse intendevi qualcosa di ancora migliore
<Lorenz88> http://termbin.com/zoyx
<Lorenz88> ecco il link dopo il primo comando lanciato
<[Enrico]> fabio_cc: beh intendevo qualcosa da CLI. In particolare pensavo a ncdu che può salvare la statistica in un file e lui può mandarci il file
<Lorenz88> adesso procedo anche con purge
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: sudo bash -c 'du -sh /mnt/ubuntu/var/* > /root/du.txt' ; sudo cat /root/du.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], ok
<[Enrico]> fabio_cc: se non lo conosci prova ncdu, molto molto utile imho
<fabio_cc> !info ncdu
<ubot-it> ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1build1 (xenial), package size 38 kB, installed size 94 kB
<[Enrico]> la parte migliore è che puoi esplorare l'intero albero di directory, non solo il livello superiore come con du -sh. Ma è molto più ordinato di un normale du (senza -s)
<[Enrico]> se selezioni una cartella e premi invio vedi l'uso della sottocartella
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], vero l'ho provato, è semplicissimo
<[Enrico]> :)
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], non lo conoscevo, messo ora
<Lorenz88> http://termbin.com/5iij
<Lorenz88> ecco
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], non invio, ma freccia dx
<[Enrico]> uh /var/log !
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], scusa anche invio
<[Enrico]> :)
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: ok ormai ci siamo penso, con un po' di fortuna questo è l'ultimo comando che ti chiedo
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: sudo bash -c 'du -sh /mnt/ubuntu/var/log/* > /root/du.txt' ; sudo cat /root/du.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<Lorenz88> :)
<Lorenz88> procedo subito
<Lorenz88> sembra se non sbaglio che ci siano 33G su /mnt/ubuntu/var/log
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: probabilmente c'è qualche problema o programma molto spammone che ti riempe i log di sistema
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: si è corretto, come dice il nome quella è la cartella dei log di sistema
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: normalmente è molto piccola, io ho tipo 4 GB di log in totale, tu 33, ci dev'essere qualcosa che riempie i log
<Lorenz88> http://termbin.com/kd5h
<Lorenz88> ecco il link
<ryuujin> un bel truncate
<ryuujin> e un rm
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: allora qualcosa sta spammando di brutto il tuo log di sistema (file syslog). Se vuoi proviamo a scoprire cosa sia. Se rimuoviamo semplicemente il file il problema si potrebbe ripresentare fra una o due settimane
<Lorenz88> ok benissimo, se si può scoprire cosa sia sarebbe l'ideale . Intanto cosa posso fare per rimuoverlo per ora?
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: se lo rimuovi non scopriamo cosa sia
<[Enrico]> dobbiamo prima scoprirlo
<Lorenz88> ok , posso fare qualcosa? devo lanciare qualche comando?
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: sudo cat /var/log/messages | sort | uniq -c | sort -g | tail -n 100 | nc termbin.com 9999
<[Enrico]> vediamo se abbiamo fortuna
<Lorenz88> fatto ecco
<Lorenz88> cat: /var/log/messages: No such file or directory
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: oh scusa
<[Enrico]> faccio anche un'altra correzione
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: sudo cut -d ' ' -f4- /var/log/syslog | sort | uniq -c | sort -g | tail -n 100 | nc termbin.com 9999
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: provo i comandi prima sul mio computer e nel mio computer il log di sistema si chiama messages, non syslog
<[Enrico]> :)
 * Mr_Pan attende con trepidazione.... 
<ubot-it> Rullo di tamburi......
<Lorenz88> ho lanciato ma non accade nulla ancora... è normale? ... intanto suspance
<Lorenz88> :)
<Lorenz88> non succede nulla ancora
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: ci può volere parecchio, dipende da quanto è potente il tuo computer
<Lorenz88> ok grazie
<kiokoman> dovvresti ricevere un link tipo  http://termbin.com/xxxx
<kiokoman> alla fine
<[Enrico]> ed ora che ci penso potevo passare il parametro -p 4 a sort
<kiokoman> premi invio
<[Enrico]> per farlo in parallelo
<[Enrico]> ehm --parallel=4
<Mr_Pan> 33 GB affitta mo ...
<Lorenz88> digito anche ehm --parallel=4 ?
<Mr_Pan> no
<Lorenz88> ok
<kiokoman> 22gb di syslog ?
<kiokoman> xD
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: no era per dire, bisognerebbe interrompere il comando attuare e rilanciarlo per aggoingere il --parallel, ma non credo faccia molta differenza nel tuo caso
<[Enrico]> bisogna solo avere un po' di pazienza
<fabio_cc> kiokoman, questo è il canale di supporto, per favore evita i commenti
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: oh mi sono accorto che ho fatto un altro errore. interrompi l'esecuzione premendo ctrl + c
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: sudo bash -c "cut -d ' ' -f4- /var/log/syslog | sort --parallel=4 | uniq -c | sort -g --parallel=4 | tail -n 100 > /root/syslog.txt" ; sudo cat /root/syslog.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<Lorenz88> fatto interrotto
<Lorenz88> ok lancio il nuovo comando
<[Enrico]> e speriamo che io non abbia fatto altri errori :)
<zap> salve ho installato xubuntu 18-04 su acer extensa 5620z con 2 giga di memoria.prima avevo installato ubuntu 16-04 e tutto funzionava bene.ora con xubuntu non funziona il wifi, non vede nessuna rete è possibile fare qualcosa offline per sistemarlo?
<kiokoman> non riesci a collegarlo in rete col cavo per scaricarti i driver?
<zap> kiokoman, per il momento non ho accesso al modem
<gigirock> zap, se cerchi sulle guide in rete di solito c'e' anche la spiegazione per l'installazione offline, inoltre in una particolare directory della usb di installazione ci sono dei driver 'aggiuntivi'
<zap> gigirock, è possibile fare ponte tramite cavo lan con il pc che uso e che ha la connessione?
<kiokoman> zap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Switching_between_drivers scendendo ci sono le istruzioni b43 - No Internet access
<Carlin0> kiokoman,  ma che ne sai che ha una bcm ?
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: ancora macina?
<kiokoman> Carlin0: xche avevo il suo stesso acer
<Carlin0> ah ok
<Lorenz88> scusate , eccomi
<gigirock> Carlin0, zap e' tre mesi che ha sto problema
<Lorenz88> aggiornamento
<Lorenz88> sort: write failed: /tmp/sort3vQKJ0: No space left on device
<[Enrico]> ma lol!
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: ok aspetta
<[Enrico]> sudo bash -c "tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog | cut -d ' ' -f4-  | sort --parallel=4 | uniq -c | sort -g --parallel=4 | tail -n 100 > /root/syslog.txt" ; sudo cat /root/syslog.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: questo dovrebbe essere veloce
<[Enrico]> sudo bash -c "tail -n 10000 /var/log/syslog | cut -d ' ' -f4-  | sort --parallel=4 | uniq -c | sort -g --parallel=4 | tail -n 100 > /root/syslog.txt" ; sudo cat /root/syslog.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<[Enrico]> meglio abbondare va
<zap> kiokoman, grazie
<Lorenz88> http://termbin.com/wu2k
<Lorenz88> ecco
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: possibile che tu abbia installato un software per il desktop remoto e che tu sia sotto attacco in questo momento?
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: per tua informazione: anche io uso OVH. Non è proprio un'idea brillante aprire un desktop remoto al mondo :)
<Lorenz88> in che senso?
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: nel senso che qualcuno sta cercando di forzarti la password
<Lorenz88> dipende da questo il problema della memoria?
<[Enrico]> forse, non ci sono abbastanza righe per capirlo purtroppoi
<[Enrico]> purtroppo*
<Lorenz88> a parte la memoria cosa ne pensate della situazione? Quale potrebbe essere la cosa migliore da fare a questo punto?
<Lorenz88> considerando anche l'ipotesi della forzatura sulla password
<Lorenz88> la macchina che uso è una vps
<Carlin0> Lorenz88, che sistema operativo ?
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: puoi spiegare come mai c'è un software di desktop remoto in funzione? mi riferisco a vino https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vino_(VNC_server)
<Lorenz88> ubuntu 16.04 lts
<Davide90> salve a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | Davide90
<ubot-it> Davide90: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Davide90> :D
<Davide90> ragazzi sono un nuovo utente, non ho mai avuto linux prima e ho un problema con grub. Posso chiedere a voi?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Davide90
<ubot-it> Davide90: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Lorenz88> scusate la mia ignoranza in materia, non so di cosa si tratti onestamente
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: spiega cosa ci fai con quella macchina
<Lorenz88> @Enrico non conosco vino ne le sue funzioni e non so perché sia li
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: beh potresti averlo attivato per sbaglio. Comunque sia puoi spiegare a cosa ti serve quella macchina per farci capire meglio come risolvere il problema? Se non ti va puoi semplicemente rimuovere i file del syslog
<Mr_Pan> Lorenz88, posso dirti la mia ...
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: e poi riavvia il computer
<Davide90> Ho un pc con un ssd con windows 10 dentro e un hdd con una partizione dedicata in cui ho installato Ubuntu. Ho installato il booloader in una partizione sempre dell'hdd dove ho messo l'EFI. Adesso però all'avvio il sistema non mi vede windows, solo col boot dall'uefi lo posso fare
<Mr_Pan> Lorenz88, forse te l hanno gia´ bucata e ci stanno giocando ... oppure tu hai instalalto vino per avere un accesso "grafico"
<Mr_Pan> Lorenz88, che su una vps non e´ una cosa "salutare"
<Lorenz88> si vorrei rimuovere i syslog comunque ma capire meglio questo aspetto legato vino ecc se mi potete aiutare
<Lorenz88> cosa intendi per "accesso grafico" ?
<Carlin0> Lorenz88, per poterti aiutare rispondi a  [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: una volta rimosso il syslog l'informazione su cosa è successo viene persa. Se non usi vino semplicemente toglilo (che non fa male)
<Mr_Pan> Lorenz88, vino-server altro non e´ che VNC ...
<Mr_Pan> segui [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: inoltre sarebbe estremamente utile se spiegassi cosa vuoi fare con quel computer
<Lorenz88> si certo, non so se utilizzare vino mi serve realmente, rispondendo alla domanda precedente , questa macchina mi serve quasi esclusivamente per navigare sul web o per streaming , nessun altro utilizzo più complesso
<Lorenz88> accedo e mi trovo davanti ad un desktop come se fosse di una macchina reale e non virtuale, è questo che si intende per accesso grafico ?
<Carlin0> Lorenz88, un vps per navigare sul web ?
<Lorenz88> mi sono spiegato male per accedere al browser
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: e al desktop come accedi?
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: tipo che programma usi
<Lorenz88> da un pannello di controllo , direttamente dal sito del provider della fps, dove posso accedere direttamente nel desktop
<Lorenz88> anche perché non saprei come altro accedere onestamente , non saprei come fare
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: ok allora forse vino ti serve
<Lorenz88> *vps
<[Enrico]> non toglierlo
<Lorenz88> ok grazie
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: ma il server lo hai configurato tu?
<Lorenz88> forse potrei rimuovere il syslog ?
<[Enrico]> e te lo forniscono così com'è?
<meti> in teoria quella cosa che usa è il vkvm java
<meti> non dovrebbe servirgli un server vnc
<[Enrico]> meti: il vkvm in java a volte usa vnc
<Lorenz88> si io ho scelto solo ubuntu come sistema operativo ma per il resto è tutto molto intuitivo come usare un pc vero
<meti> dubito, almeno per quello ovh, dato che accedi tranquillamente alla console senza nessun ambiente grafico installato, ma chi lo sa
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: ho capito, ma è abbstanza chiaro che oltre che a farti il setup iniziale non ti fanno la manutenzione periodica, sei tu che la devi fare, o dico male? Tipo fare gli aggiornamenti eccetera
<Lorenz88> gli aggiornamenti credo siano automatici, ogni tanto lo vedo dalle finestre che si aprono
<Lorenz88> anzi sono automatici lo vedo sul desktop
<Davide90> Per qualcuno può aiutarmi? Ho grub che non mi parte. Non mi viene visto windows 10 e mi si avvia automaticamente ubuntu
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: beh comunque stai attento e non mettere niente di importante o personale su quella macchina, comprese password importanti (come la tua email principale)
<Mr_Pan> Davide90, perfetto cosi :D lato supporto Ubuntu siamo a posto
<Lorenz88> se il problema della memoria si risolvesse con cancellare il syslog, è una cosa che andrebbe fatta periodicamente forse, ma forse la più rapida per risolvere il problema ?
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: e magari riavviala una volta al mese
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: il syslog non andrebbe mai cancellato normalmente. Bisognerebbe trovare il problema ed eliminarlo
<Davide90> @Mr_Pan ma come? XD
<Carlin0> Davide90, apri un terminale e dai il comando sudo update-grub
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: poi ehi, cancellare il syslog risolve il problema fino a che non si riempie di nuovo
<Carlin0> Davide90, metti l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | Davide90
<ubot-it> Davide90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Lorenz88> @Enrico si lo farò! grazie
<Lorenz88> tecnicamente rimuovere il syslog cosa comporta ?
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: perdi lo storico delle informazioni sui problemi
<Lorenz88> si deve ri-installare qualcosa dopo?
<[Enrico]> no
<[Enrico]> ma devi riavviare
<Lorenz88> ah ok, forse potrei provarci , così non riesco ad usarla , è imballata
<Lorenz88> come posso procedere per cancellare il syslog?
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: se lo elimini puoi tornare qui fra qualche giorno e possiamo controllarlo di nuovo e vedere quanto è grande e guardare se c'è qualcosa di strano dentro
<Davide90> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bZzh5Nv8jk/
<Lorenz88> sarebbe perfetto
<Lorenz88> benissimo
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: per ora cancelliamo solo quelli più vecchi: sudo rm -rf -- /mnt/ubuntu/var/log/syslog.*.gz
<Lorenz88> ok procedo
<gigirock> Davide90, si e' un warning .....
<Carlin0> Davide90, sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> e metti in pastebin Davide90
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: e con questo comando non devi nemmeno riavviare
<Davide90> ecco qua: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XDg7CWD4wt/
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: come non detto, ora che ci penso se il disco diventa pieno bisogna riavviare o alcune cose potrebbero non funzionare
<Lorenz88> fatto
<Lorenz88> adesso riavvio?
<[Enrico]> si\
<Lorenz88> dopo il comando non mi è comparso nessun link sul terminale
<Lorenz88> ok riavvio
<[Enrico]> non serviva link in questo caso :)
<Lorenz88> ok ho riavviato :)
<Lorenz88> adesso devo riprovare con apt clean ; apt autoclean ecc
<Lorenz88> ?
<Carlin0> Davide90, premesso che di uefi ne so nulla , credo avresti dovuto mettere il grub nella stessa partizione uefi dove risiede quello di win e  non crearne un'altra
<Davide90> il problema è che il mio windows non ha una partizione EFI a quanto ne so perché dovrebbe avere una tabella di partizione mbr. Credo però eh. Infatti quando installavo Ubuntu mi si bloccava l'installazione se provavo a mettere il bootloader lì
<Carlin0> se win è installato senza uefi dovevi installare allo stesso modo ubuntu
<Carlin0> in effetti Davide90 il disco di win ha tabella di partizionamento dos
<Davide90> @Carlin0 ci avevo provato e non mi andava. Ci son stato tutto il giorno. Perché il mio pc non ha il bios ma l'uefi però non mi andava in modalità legacy
<Carlin0> quindi senza uefi
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: no ora sei a posto e poi continuare a usare quel computer. tieni d'occhio lo spazio disponibile
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: magari installa il programma ncdu (apt install ncdu) per il futuro
<Lorenz88> Ok, se ricapita posso digitare il comando sudo rm -rf -- /mnt/ubuntu/var/log/syslog.*.gz e temporaneamente risolvere
<Lorenz88> ok installo ncdu
<Lorenz88> lo installo subito
<Carlin0> Davide90, se win è installato in legacy mode non vedo perchè ubuntu non potesse andare alla stessa maniera
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: no meglio se non lo fai
<Lorenz88> ok
<[Enrico]> Lorenz88: rimuovere il syslog non risolve il problema, è anomalo che sia così grosso
<Lorenz88> per adesso procedo tra qualche giorno provo a tornare in chat per vedere se si può risolvere definitivamente capendo dove sta il problema
<Lorenz88> per adesso grazie davvero per l'accoglienza e tutto il supporto
<[Enrico]> ok
<[Enrico]> prego
<Davide90> @Carlin0 non lo so, ci ho provato tutta la giornata ma non andava. Non esiste per caso un modo per far coesistere le due cose?
<Lorenz88> grazie ancora e a presto. :)
<kiokoman> Davide90: hai spento male windows prima di installare linux percaso?
<Carlin0> Davide90, la via è : o reinstalli win in eufi mode , o reinstalli ubuntu in legacy mode
<Davide90> @kiokoman nono spento per bene
<Davide90> @Carlin0 mi sento male
<kiokoman> Davide90: https://askubuntu.com/questions/197868/grub-does-not-detect-windows
<Carlin0> Davide90, hai 2 dischi uno con tabella partizioni gpt l'altro dos
<Davide90> @Kiokoman dici che modificando il file forse funziona?
<Carlin0> Davide90, non credo proprio
<Davide90> @Carlin0 ah no? Sono proprio fregato?
<kiokoman> provare non dovresti far danni peggiori
<Carlin0> la soluzione te l'ho detta , hai 2 os installati uno in legacy mode e  l'altro no
<Carlin0> poi se vuoi seguire soluzioni trovate random nel web fai pure
<Davide90> no va beh quello no. Posso provare solo questo tentativo e se non va reinstallo uno dei due sistemi
<Davide90> grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti comunque. Gentilissimi
<Carlin0> ma quel link parla di 2 os entrambi installati in uefi mode per questo ti dico ... non credo funzionerà
<Davide90> ah non l'avevo capito
<Davide90> mi sa che mi tocca reinstallare windows perché la legacy mode non mi va
<Davide90> grazie comunque a tutti. Passerò il resto del pomeriggio tra imprecazioni e tormenti. Buona giornata :D
<zap_> kiokoman, sono riuscito a collegarmi via cavo con il pc acer extensa 5620 e ho fatto la procedura per installare i driver "b43 - Internet access" ma purtroppo senza successo
<Carlin0> zap_, sei connesso via cavo ora ?
<zap_> Carlin0, si
<Carlin0> zap_, scrivi nel terminale lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> zap_, incolla qui il link che esce
<Carlin0> Lorenz88, problemi di connessione ?
<zap_> Carlin0, http://termbin.com/rrvp
<Carlin0> zap_, dpkg -l | grep b43 | nc termbin.com 9999
<zap_> Carlin0, http://termbin.com/4zvs
<Carlin0> zap_, sudo apt purge b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer firmware-b43legacy-installer
<Carlin0> zap_, hai disabilitato il secure boot ?
<zap_> Carlin0, no
<Carlin0> zap_, allora prima fai finire di purgare questi pacchetti e  poi
<zap_> Carlin0, ma perchè con xchat non posso fare copia incolla?
<Carlin0> zap_, prima disabiliti il secure boot e dopo installi col comando sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> zap_, per far ecopia incolla con xchat basta che selezioni il testo da copiare sulla chat e poi lo incolli cliccando sulla rotellla del mouse
<Carlin0> !bcm | zap_ la guida è questa
<ubot-it> zap_ la guida è questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Carlin0> ma prima disabilita il secure boot zap_ , ora devo andare
<Carlin0> zap_, 1) purga b43 2) disabilita secure boot 3) installa bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> ciao ...
<zap_> Carlin0,  il secure boot si disabilita dal bios?
<fabio_cc> zap, si, si disabilita dal bios
<zap_> fabio_cc, nel pc acer extensa 5620 non esiste il secure boot. confermi?
<fabio_cc> zap_, secure boot è previsto da uefi
<fabio_cc> zap_, se hai uefi hai anche secure boot
<fabio_cc> !uefi | zap_
<ubot-it> zap_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zap_> fabio_cc, non penso di avere uefi è una macchina di 11 anni
<zap_> 10 anni
<kiokoman> potrei sbagliarmi ma non era uefi il bios di quel portatile da quel che mi ricordo
<zap_> kiokoman, no non c'e uefi nel bios di acer extensa
<kiokoman> zap_: quindi non c'e' niente da disabilitare nel bios
<zap_> kiokoman, per cui non c'è secure boot !
<kiokoman> no
<zap_> kiokoman, ok allora la procedura consigliata da Carlin0 non ha funzionato
<fabio_cc> zap_, se vuoi essere sicuro digita: dmesg | grep "EFI v"
<fabio_cc> zap_, non dovresti ottenere nulla
<fabio_cc> mi assento
<kiokoman> zap_: hai riavviato dopo aver seguito le istruzioni di Carlin0 ?
<zap_> kiokoman, si
<zap_> kiokoman, e il comando di fabio_cc in effetti non da nulla
<kiokoman> sullo stesso link che ti ha dato carlin0 io su quel pc vecchio proverei con firmware-b43legacy-installer
<zap_> kiokoman, nel senso che il comando è " firmware-b43legacy-installer "  ?
<kiokoman> zap_: scendi giu nelle istruzioni del link di carlin0
<kiokoman> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer
<zap_> kiokoman, ok provo
<kiokoman> io ricordo che a suo tempo usavo 3.130.20
<kiokoman> come firmware per farlo funzionare
<zap_> kiokoman, poi riavvio?
<zap_> kiokoman, lo prendo come un si
<kiokoman> si
<zap> kiokoman, nada non funzia
<kiokoman> ifconfig in terminale ti da' solo 1 scheda ?
<zap> kiokoman, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yDMC7HcvgR/
<kiokoman> sudo modprobe b43
<zap> kiokoman, nessun risultato
<kiokoman> wget http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<kiokoman> tar xfvj broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2 sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux/wl_apsta.o
<kiokoman> ho sbagliato l'ultima riga
<kiokoman> tar xfvj broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<kiokoman>  sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux/wl_apsta.o
<kiokoman> son 2 comandi prova e riavvia
<kiokoman> altrimenti non ho altre soluzioni zap, stacco che devo chiudere l'ufficio, ciao
<Carlin0> kiokoman, con la scheda di zap non andavano i b43 legacy ma quelli normali , inoltre qui non diamo supporto ad altro che software che proviene dai repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> andava coi b43 normali o coi driver proprietari
<kiokoman> Carlin0 ho preso tutto dal wiki che gli avevi dato te
<kiokoman> gli ho semplicemente fatto fare i passaggi sugeriti li
<Carlin0> kiokoman, ma non hai letto che quella scehda è supportata o dai b43 o dai driver proprietari e non dai 43 legacy
<kiokoman> Carlin0: ora che sono a casa non ho + i log, non era una BCM4309 ?
<Carlin0> no era una 4311
<Carlin0> http://termbin.com/rrvp
<kiokoman> mea cumpa ho fatto poca attenzione allora
<kiokoman> chiedo venia
<Carlin0> capita poi per carità sono schede rognose ...
<Carlin0> mi assento ciao
<kiokoman> ciao !
<zap> Carlin0, ho eseguito i comandi che mi hai dato ma non ha funzionato
<LRWX> ciao a tutti ^^
<Timeless74-ita> una domanda , ma con windows 10 , ubuntu 18.04 non installa il grub mentre 17.10 va buon fine .. qualcuno ha una idea ?
<Timeless74-ita> e da ieri sera che ci sto provando sia da DVD che da penna USB ma l'installazione si blocca
<Timeless74-ita> il live non da problemi , la macchina è un notebook asus S550C con SSD samsung 850 512GB
<kiokoman> hai seguito le istruzioni riportate qui ? https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<kiokoman> mi riferisco alla parte in cui ti spiega se hai bios uefi cosa devi fare prima
<Timeless74-ita> prima avevo ubuntu 17.04 ma non so perchè da una settiman ha incominciato a fare i capricci e lavoro con ubuntu dalla versione 8.04
<Timeless74-ita> strano che mi dice che il pachetto ha trovato un errore inreversibile e non si installa
<Timeless74-ita> ora il grub della 17.10 funziona sto provando a fare l'uldate alla 18.04 LST senza installare da 0
<Timeless74-ita> il sistema non è uefi
<Timeless74-ita> l'uldate alla 18.04 LST ha aggiornato i pachetti ma è crashato prima della installazione e ha inficiato la 17.10 .. ci riprovo domani
<Timeless74-ita> ha mandato in crash painic il karnel
<Timeless74-ita> perchè il grub o qualcosa di un altro pachetto mi da problemi sul notebook con la 18.04 LST mentre 17.04 e 17.10 vanno .. A domani
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-16
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, oggi poca pazienza e tanto mal di testa
<gigirock> Mr_Pan, se la sera prima pasteggi a birra non filtrata.......
<b00k3r> bravo ChanServ, togli l'op a Carlin0
<Timeless74-ita> Allora prove fatte senza capire
<Timeless74-ita> PC Notebbok Asus S550C con 16Gb ram e SSD Samsung 850 512G e Windows 10
<Timeless74-ita> se Installo dietro a windows ubuntu 18.04LST non si install il GRUB mentre se installo 17.04 e 17.10 va tutto liscio
<Timeless74-ita> Provato più volte da USB e DVD senza risolvere ho cambiato SSD su Sandisk 250G e li installo ubuntu 18.04 senza problemi ma non c'è windows
<Timeless74-ita> ora Ho ordinato un Samsung 860 1Tb e reinstallo Windows 10 pulito e ubuntu 18.04 e vediamo
<Timeless74-ita> la cosa chè mi lascia allibito essendo un sostenitore di ubuntu dalla versione 8.04 e che la 17.04 e 17.10 non hanno problemi ma 18.04 che è per giunta una LST il pachetto del Grub a 64bit non si installa e inficia l'instalazione
<Mr_Pan> Timeless74-ita, il problema deve essere un altro
<Mr_Pan> Timeless74-ita, anche io ho win10 e ho installato 18.04 senza nessun problema di grub o altro
<Mr_Pan> Timeless74-ita, deve essere qualcosa legato a uefi
<Mr_Pan> Timeless74-ita, prima di instalar eubuntu ovviamente hai disabilitato il Fastboot di Windows ?
<Mr_Pan> !fastboot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fastboot'
<Timeless74-ita> No il , io nel notebbok e nei pc ho il UEFI spento ... odio
<gigirock> Timeless74-ita, si puo' vivere anche senza uefi
<Timeless74-ita> non so se a suo tempo lo avevo levato il fastboot ma visto che ieri mi si è corrotta la versione 17.04 e non ho voluto votarmici le scatole e li il grub 2 funzionava senza noie e oitevo decidere cosa avviare al boot del pc ho detto vai reinstallo ubuntu 18.04 cosi ho la LST
<Timeless74-ita> ma alla fine della installazione mi ha dato l'errore che non poteva installare il pachetto grub a 64bit sul disco
<Timeless74-ita> se dopo questto errore ho provato e renstallato il 17.04 e funzionava tutto , poi ho  renstallato il 17.10 perchè la 18.04 con Windows 10 pro mi da problemi ?
<Carlin0> Timeless74-ita, hai controllato il md5sum della iso 18.04 ?
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Timeless74-ita> si corretta
<Timeless74-ita> con la stessa chiavetto ho installato su Sandisk e va tutto
<Timeless74-ita> è la prima volta con una esperienza di molti anni su Linux che mi trovo ad avere problemi sul grub
<Timeless74-ita> io arrivo dal mondo RED HAT > FEDORA > DEBIAN > UBUNTU
<gigirock> un lungo viaggio
<Timeless74-ita> si mi sembra che il mio primo kernel era sempre sulla versione con il numero 1
<gigirock> Timeless74-ita, non capisco il nesso degli errori che riporti anzi mi sembra tu stia trollando
<Carlin0> Timeless74-ita, e hai provato semplicemente a ripristinare il grub invece di reinstallare ?
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Timeless74-ita> il problema è che sul Disco Samsung 850 - 512G con Window 10  e ununtu 17.04 e 17.10 funziona , ma se metto la 18.04 non riesce a scrivere il grub
<Timeless74-ita> domani mi arriva un samsung 860 1T dove reinstallo Windows 10 e dopo i suoi vari update , installo Ubuntu 18.04 e vi farò sapere
<gigirock> ma la chiavetta viene avviata come uefi o no ?
<Timeless74-ita> senza UEFI
<Timeless74-ita> nel computer ho spento il UEFI perchè lo odio
<gigirock> Timeless74-ita, tu hai SPENTO nel bios ma se la chiavetta e' solo gpt...............
<Timeless74-ita> come ho già detto ho fatto una installazione su SSD Sandisk 250G di ubuntu 18.04 e li non ho avuto nessun problema ma non c'è windows
<Timeless74-ita> per tanto la chiavetta funziona , il pc supporta bene ubuntu 18.04 , il bios va bene
<gigirock> e allora oltre a secure boot hai disabilitato fastboot nel win ?
<Timeless74-ita> quanlcuno ha un samsung EVO 850 con windows e ubuntu 18.04 ?
<Timeless74-ita> nel bios il fast boot è attivo
<gigirock> secure boot o fast boot ?
<Timeless74-ita> fastboot
<gigirock> Timeless74-ita, potrebbe essere un buon momento per installare con uefi
<VI-DISTRUGGO> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH Carlin0,buco di culo,guardati questo video tratto da un episodio del film sessomatto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Cvsu3nNEDs il classico piemontese sfigato e morto di figa come te,guarda come muore di figa,sembri proprio tu che una fregna nella vita non l'hai mai vista ahahahahahahah senti il forte accento piemontese che ha,secondo me non è un film,sei proprio tu ahahahahahahah
<VI-DISTRUGGO> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH Carlin0,buco di culo,guardati questo video tratto da un episodio del film sessomatto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Cvsu3nNEDs il classico piemontese sfigato e morto di figa come te,guarda come muore di figa,sembri proprio tu che una fregna nella vita non l'hai mai vista ahahahahahahah senti il forte accento piemontese che ha,secondo me non è un film,sei proprio tu ahahahahahahah
<Timeless74-ita> spam
<Timeless74-ita> il messagio di Errore è "L'installazione del pachetto "grub-efi-amd64-signed in /target/ non è riuscita. Senza il boot loader GRUB, il sistema installato non si avvierà"
<gigirock> eh Timeless74-ita stai installando in uefi mode, prova boot-repair
<Carlin0> Timeless74-ita, ma non hai detto che stavi installando in legacy mode ?
<Timeless74-ita> si ma infatti è una cosa strana , sto verificando
<Timeless74-ita> ok , controllando il bios avevo riattivato il UEFI
<Timeless74-ita> reinstallo
<Carlin0> si ma se non va ripristina solo il grub
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 quieted $~a
<mmystic> ciao, che cosa usato come font in terminale ?
<mmystic> usate
<gigirock> lucida console
<mmystic> proviamo
<cry-cry> Carlin0 hai guardato il video che ti avevo linkato prima li mortacci tua?hai visto quanto siete sfigati voi piemontesi di merda?basta che tifate juve e vincete lo scudetto,rubando ovviamente!poveri pezzi di sterco merdosi,vi fate riconoscere subito quando siete dei....CarlinI! siete talmente morti di fregna che quando vi attaccate un porno al pc vi tolgono via la corrente ahahahahahahahahah
<cry-cry> Carlin0 hai guardato il video che ti avevo linkato prima li mortacci tua?hai visto quanto siete sfigati voi piemontesi di merda?basta che tifate juve e vincete lo scudetto,rubando ovviamente!poveri pezzi di sterco merdosi,vi fate riconoscere subito quando siete dei....CarlinI! siete talmente morti di fregna che quando vi attaccate un porno al pc vi tolgono via la corrente ahahahahahahahahah
<cry-cry> Carlin0 hai guardato il video che ti avevo linkato prima li mortacci tua?hai visto quanto siete sfigati voi piemontesi di merda?basta che tifate juve e vincete lo scudetto,rubando ovviamente!poveri pezzi di sterco merdosi,vi fate riconoscere subito quando siete dei....CarlinI! siete talmente morti di fregna che quando vi attaccate un porno al pc vi tolgono via la corrente ahahahahahahahahah
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> Carlin0 buco di culo,ma hai messo il blocco ai nickname non registrati per non far scrivere me e io invece scrivo lo stesso e gli altri invece no?veramente sei così fesso Carlin0?ahahahaahahah ma allora sei proprio piemontese....mi sembrava scherzassi invece sei piemontese per davvero ahahahahahahah...povero morto di figa li mortacci tua!
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> Carlin0 buco di culo,ma hai messo il blocco ai nickname non registrati per non far scrivere me e io invece scrivo lo stesso e gli altri invece no?veramente sei così fesso Carlin0?ahahahaahahah ma allora sei proprio piemontese....mi sembrava scherzassi invece sei piemontese per davvero ahahahahahahah...povero morto di figa li mortacci tua!
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> Carlin0 ma non ti rendi conto che non esci mai di casa e che non hai mai visto la figa nella tua immonda e miserevole vita?te ne rendi conto Carlin0?non vedi che sei spastico di cervello?se avessi una vita una fregna non passeresti la tua intera vita rinchiuso in un pc Carlin0! sei proprio un........Carlin0!
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> Carlin0 ma non ti rendi conto che non esci mai di casa e che non hai mai visto la figa nella tua immonda e miserevole vita?te ne rendi conto Carlin0?non vedi che sei spastico di cervello?se avessi una vita una fregna non passeresti la tua intera vita rinchiuso in un pc Carlin0! sei proprio un........Carlin0!
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> e comunque per inciso,ubuntu fa cagare come sistema operativo,è il cesso di linux,anche e soprattutto grazie a voi froci tubercolosi che invece di favorire un software prestando assistenza e favorendo la potenziale utenza lo fate odiare ancor prima di usarlo,ecco perché ubuntu viene schifato da tutti coloro i quali qualcosina di o.s. capiscono...imbecilloidi figli di gran puttana!
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> e comunque per inciso,ubuntu fa cagare come sistema operativo,è il cesso di linux,anche e soprattutto grazie a voi froci tubercolosi che invece di favorire un software prestando assistenza e favorendo la potenziale utenza lo fate odiare ancor prima di usarlo,ecco perché ubuntu viene schifato da tutti coloro i quali qualcosina di o.s. capiscono...imbecilloidi figli di gran puttana!
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> e comunque per inciso,ubuntu fa cagare come sistema operativo,è il cesso di linux,anche e soprattutto grazie a voi froci tubercolosi che invece di favorire un software prestando assistenza e favorendo la potenziale utenza lo fate odiare ancor prima di usarlo,ecco perché ubuntu viene schifato da tutti coloro i quali qualcosina di o.s. capiscono...imbecilloidi figli di gran puttana!
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> mi sa che qui dentro in mezzo a voi froci di merda,l'unico che scopa è fabio_cc per il solo fatto di vivere in terronia dove sono tutte puttane e quindi per legge di natura qualche troia dalla figa slabbrata disposto a farlo sborrare dentro di lei la trova sicuramente ahahahahahahhahah Carlin0,chiedigli se ti ospita a casa sua in terronia così magari qualche figa finalmente la vedi anche tu ahahahahahahahhaah
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> mi sa che qui dentro in mezzo a voi froci di merda,l'unico che scopa è fabio_cc per il solo fatto di vivere in terronia dove sono tutte puttane e quindi per legge di natura qualche troia dalla figa slabbrata disposto a farlo sborrare dentro di lei la trova sicuramente ahahahahahahhahah Carlin0,chiedigli se ti ospita a casa sua in terronia così magari qualche figa finalmente la vedi anche tu ahahahahahahahhaah
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> mi sa che qui dentro in mezzo a voi froci di merda,l'unico che scopa è fabio_cc per il solo fatto di vivere in terronia dove sono tutte puttane e quindi per legge di natura qualche troia dalla figa slabbrata disposto a farlo sborrare dentro di lei la trova sicuramente ahahahahahahhahah Carlin0,chiedigli se ti ospita a casa sua in terronia così magari qualche figa finalmente la vedi anche tu ahahahahahahahhaah
<kiokoman> lol
<Claudio> Ciao a tutti ^^
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> Carlin0 morto di fame,ora che ci sta il governo lega-5stelle tranquillo che prenderai tra qualche annetto il reddito di cittadinanza così passerai la tua vita al pc come fai già ora ma con la differenza che avrai la tasca piena..E IO PAGO! ah già ma qua non si può parlare di politica,ora mi bannano ahahahahahahahahhahaahah
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> Carlin0 morto di fame,ora che ci sta il governo lega-5stelle tranquillo che prenderai tra qualche annetto il reddito di cittadinanza così passerai la tua vita al pc come fai già ora ma con la differenza che avrai la tasca piena..E IO PAGO! ah già ma qua non si può parlare di politica,ora mi bannano ahahahahahahahahhahaahah
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> Carlin0 morto di fame,ora che ci sta il governo lega-5stelle tranquillo che prenderai tra qualche annetto il reddito di cittadinanza così passerai la tua vita al pc come fai già ora ma con la differenza che avrai la tasca piena..E IO PAGO! ah già ma qua non si può parlare di politica,ora mi bannano ahahahahahahahahhahaahah
<Claudio> ...
<Claudio> Ancora con questi problemi....
<Forse> Carlin0 6 idiota Carlin0! 6 il classico piemontese moribondo di figa che non ha mai visto la forma di una fregna in tutta la sua schifosissima esistenza.. 6 l'emblema della sfiga maschile più raccapricciante.. invece di vivere al pc tutto il giorno come un vero fallito prova a uscir di casa e fatti una vita,merdoso parassita sociale come tutti i juventini!
<Forse> Carlin0 6 idiota Carlin0! 6 il classico piemontese moribondo di figa che non ha mai visto la forma di una fregna in tutta la sua schifosissima esistenza.. 6 l'emblema della sfiga maschile più raccapricciante.. invece di vivere al pc tutto il giorno come un vero fallito prova a uscir di casa e fatti una vita,merdoso parassita sociale come tutti i juventini!
<Forse> Carlin0 6 idiota Carlin0! 6 il classico piemontese moribondo di figa che non ha mai visto la forma di una fregna in tutta la sua schifosissima esistenza.. 6 l'emblema della sfiga maschile più raccapricciante.. invece di vivere al pc tutto il giorno come un vero fallito prova a uscir di casa e fatti una vita,merdoso parassita sociale come tutti i juventini!
<Carlin061fallito> #MATERAZZIHAFATTOGOL
<Carlin061fallito> #MATERAZZIHAFATTOGOL
<Carlin061fallito> #MATERAZZIHAFATTOGOL
<Carlin0-COGLIONE> Carlin0 qui dentro la sera come vedi è terra di nessuno,non mi potrai mai fermare,è inutile che invii le email a digital ocean per dirgli di bloccarmi gli ip,io sono protetta troppo in alto nessuno può farmi nulla AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH povero idiota fallito perdi pure tempo a mandare email agli isp,pensa che vita da psicopatico tumorato che hai,povero imbecille di un idiota,pensi pure ti diano retta...FALLITO...COGLIONAZZO 
<Carlin0-COGLIONE> Carlin0 qui dentro la sera come vedi è terra di nessuno,non mi potrai mai fermare,è inutile che invii le email a digital ocean per dirgli di bloccarmi gli ip,io sono protetta troppo in alto nessuno può farmi nulla AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH povero idiota fallito perdi pure tempo a mandare email agli isp,pensa che vita da psicopatico tumorato che hai,povero imbecille di un idiota,pensi pure ti diano retta...FALLITO...COGLIONAZZO 
<Carlin0-COGLIONE> Carlin0 qui dentro la sera come vedi è terra di nessuno,non mi potrai mai fermare,è inutile che invii le email a digital ocean per dirgli di bloccarmi gli ip,io sono protetta troppo in alto nessuno può farmi nulla AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH povero idiota fallito perdi pure tempo a mandare email agli isp,pensa che vita da psicopatico tumorato che hai,povero imbecille di un idiota,pensi pure ti diano retta...FALLITO...COGLIONAZZO 
<kiokoman> sinceramente sorge il dubbio su chi non vede la frigna dopo questo xd
<kiokoman> buona notte ^^
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-17
<Carlin06depresso> Carlin0 MA TI VUOI RENDERE CONTO CHE SEI UNO SCHIFOSO PAZZO DEPRESSO CHE NON ESCE MAI DI CASA E CHE PASSA TUTTA LA PROPRIA VITA AL PC COME IL PEGGIORE DI TUTTI I FALLITI SOCIALI TORINESI DEL CAZZO CHE TIFANO JUVENTUS PERCHÉ PIACE RUBARE?TE NE RENDI CONTO Carlin0 DEL CAZZO?VUOI APRIRE GLI OCCHI E CAPIRE CHE NON SCOPERAI MAI NELLA VITA?LO CAPISCI?
<Carlin06depresso> Carlin0 MA TI VUOI RENDERE CONTO CHE SEI UNO SCHIFOSO PAZZO DEPRESSO CHE NON ESCE MAI DI CASA E CHE PASSA TUTTA LA PROPRIA VITA AL PC COME IL PEGGIORE DI TUTTI I FALLITI SOCIALI TORINESI DEL CAZZO CHE TIFANO JUVENTUS PERCHÉ PIACE RUBARE?TE NE RENDI CONTO Carlin0 DEL CAZZO?VUOI APRIRE GLI OCCHI E CAPIRE CHE NON SCOPERAI MAI NELLA VITA?LO CAPISCI?
<Carlin06depresso> Carlin0 MA TI VUOI RENDERE CONTO CHE SEI UNO SCHIFOSO PAZZO DEPRESSO CHE NON ESCE MAI DI CASA E CHE PASSA TUTTA LA PROPRIA VITA AL PC COME IL PEGGIORE DI TUTTI I FALLITI SOCIALI TORINESI DEL CAZZO CHE TIFANO JUVENTUS PERCHÉ PIACE RUBARE?TE NE RENDI CONTO Carlin0 DEL CAZZO?VUOI APRIRE GLI OCCHI E CAPIRE CHE NON SCOPERAI MAI NELLA VITA?LO CAPISCI?
<Carlin06disabile> Carlin0 MATI RENDI CONTO CHE SEI UN VERO E PROPRIO DISABILE E QUESTO TI RENDE INFERIORE AGLI ALTRI E PER TALE MOTIVO LE FREGNE LA DANNO AGLI ALTRI MASCHI E NON A TE CHE SEI COSÌ DEPRESSO E FIGLIO DI GRAN PUTTANA?SEI TRISTE,TI RITIENI BRILLANTE CARATTERIALMENTE PERÒ NON SAI FARE AMICIZIA,SEI TALMENTE FALLITO CHE TI DENUNCEREI PER BANCAROTTA FRAUDOLENTA LI MORTACCI TUA Carlin0 AHUAHUAHAUAHAUAHU
<Carlin06disabile> Carlin0 MATI RENDI CONTO CHE SEI UN VERO E PROPRIO DISABILE E QUESTO TI RENDE INFERIORE AGLI ALTRI E PER TALE MOTIVO LE FREGNE LA DANNO AGLI ALTRI MASCHI E NON A TE CHE SEI COSÌ DEPRESSO E FIGLIO DI GRAN PUTTANA?SEI TRISTE,TI RITIENI BRILLANTE CARATTERIALMENTE PERÒ NON SAI FARE AMICIZIA,SEI TALMENTE FALLITO CHE TI DENUNCEREI PER BANCAROTTA FRAUDOLENTA LI MORTACCI TUA Carlin0 AHUAHUAHAUAHAUAHU
<Carlin06disabile> Carlin0 MATI RENDI CONTO CHE SEI UN VERO E PROPRIO DISABILE E QUESTO TI RENDE INFERIORE AGLI ALTRI E PER TALE MOTIVO LE FREGNE LA DANNO AGLI ALTRI MASCHI E NON A TE CHE SEI COSÌ DEPRESSO E FIGLIO DI GRAN PUTTANA?SEI TRISTE,TI RITIENI BRILLANTE CARATTERIALMENTE PERÒ NON SAI FARE AMICIZIA,SEI TALMENTE FALLITO CHE TI DENUNCEREI PER BANCAROTTA FRAUDOLENTA LI MORTACCI TUA Carlin0 AHUAHUAHAUAHAUAHU
<meti> questo ha proprio poco da fare nella vita
<Carlin06depresso> Carlin0 fossero altri tempi,quelli delle lotte sociali,lotte di classe dei lavoratori per ottenere salari migliori di manderei a spaccarti le mani alla pirelli o alla fiat e al primo lamento che faresti lurido cane bastardo il pc te lo infilerei nel buco del culo e non lo rivedresti più finché non lo caghi fuori così capisci che cazzo significa lavorare nella vita,depressoide di un coglionazzo fantozziano! altro che ub
<Carlin06depresso> Carlin0 fossero altri tempi,quelli delle lotte sociali,lotte di classe dei lavoratori per ottenere salari migliori di manderei a spaccarti le mani alla pirelli o alla fiat e al primo lamento che faresti lurido cane bastardo il pc te lo infilerei nel buco del culo e non lo rivedresti più finché non lo caghi fuori così capisci che cazzo significa lavorare nella vita,depressoide di un coglionazzo fantozziano! altro che ub
<Carlin06depresso> Carlin0 fossero altri tempi,quelli delle lotte sociali,lotte di classe dei lavoratori per ottenere salari migliori di manderei a spaccarti le mani alla pirelli o alla fiat e al primo lamento che faresti lurido cane bastardo il pc te lo infilerei nel buco del culo e non lo rivedresti più finché non lo caghi fuori così capisci che cazzo significa lavorare nella vita,depressoide di un coglionazzo fantozziano! altro che ub
<Carlin06depresso> Carlin0 UBUNTU È LA MERDA DI LINUX GRAZIE ANCHE E SOPRATTUTTO A GENTAGLIA PARALITICA COME TE CHE INVECE DI AVVICINARE GLI UTENTI A UTILIZZARE UN SOFTWARE FANNO DI TUTTO PER MANDARLI VIA E SON CONTENTA DI SCRIVERLO QUI NEL CANALE UFFICIALE DI QUESTA MERDA E RIMANGA NEI LOG DELLO STESSO,COSÌ CHE SE NE VENGA A CONOSCENZA DI QUANTO FACCIATE CAGARE LI MORTACCI VOSTRA... AHUAHUAHAUAHAUAHUA
<Carlin06depresso> Carlin0 UBUNTU È LA MERDA DI LINUX GRAZIE ANCHE E SOPRATTUTTO A GENTAGLIA PARALITICA COME TE CHE INVECE DI AVVICINARE GLI UTENTI A UTILIZZARE UN SOFTWARE FANNO DI TUTTO PER MANDARLI VIA E SON CONTENTA DI SCRIVERLO QUI NEL CANALE UFFICIALE DI QUESTA MERDA E RIMANGA NEI LOG DELLO STESSO,COSÌ CHE SE NE VENGA A CONOSCENZA DI QUANTO FACCIATE CAGARE LI MORTACCI VOSTRA... AHUAHUAHAUAHAUAHUA
<Carlin06depresso> Carlin0 UBUNTU È LA MERDA DI LINUX GRAZIE ANCHE E SOPRATTUTTO A GENTAGLIA PARALITICA COME TE CHE INVECE DI AVVICINARE GLI UTENTI A UTILIZZARE UN SOFTWARE FANNO DI TUTTO PER MANDARLI VIA E SON CONTENTA DI SCRIVERLO QUI NEL CANALE UFFICIALE DI QUESTA MERDA E RIMANGA NEI LOG DELLO STESSO,COSÌ CHE SE NE VENGA A CONOSCENZA DI QUANTO FACCIATE CAGARE LI MORTACCI VOSTRA... AHUAHUAHAUAHAUAHUA
<Carlin06depresso> VOGLIO DENIGRARVI LI MORTACCI VOSTRI!
<Carlin06MONGOLO> ARRIVATI A QUESTO PUNTO È QUASI MEGLIO USARE WINDOWS SE IL SERVIZIO CHE OFFRITE VOI HANDICAPPATI PSICHICI È QUESTO QUI,NON SI PUÒ PENSARE CHE GENTAGLIA INUTILE COME IL NOSTRO Carlin0 DEBBA FORNIRE ASSISTENZA A CHI SI IMBATTE IN TALE SISTEMA OPERATIVO CHIAMATO UBUNTU AHUAHUAHAUAHUA Carlin0,CAPISCI CHE A CAUSA TUA L'O.S. PERDE DI CREDIBILITÀ?LO CAPISCI IDIOTA?
<Carlin06MONGOLO> ARRIVATI A QUESTO PUNTO È QUASI MEGLIO USARE WINDOWS SE IL SERVIZIO CHE OFFRITE VOI HANDICAPPATI PSICHICI È QUESTO QUI,NON SI PUÒ PENSARE CHE GENTAGLIA INUTILE COME IL NOSTRO Carlin0 DEBBA FORNIRE ASSISTENZA A CHI SI IMBATTE IN TALE SISTEMA OPERATIVO CHIAMATO UBUNTU AHUAHUAHAUAHUA Carlin0,CAPISCI CHE A CAUSA TUA L'O.S. PERDE DI CREDIBILITÀ?LO CAPISCI IDIOTA?
<Carlin06MONGOLO> ARRIVATI A QUESTO PUNTO È QUASI MEGLIO USARE WINDOWS SE IL SERVIZIO CHE OFFRITE VOI HANDICAPPATI PSICHICI È QUESTO QUI,NON SI PUÒ PENSARE CHE GENTAGLIA INUTILE COME IL NOSTRO Carlin0 DEBBA FORNIRE ASSISTENZA A CHI SI IMBATTE IN TALE SISTEMA OPERATIVO CHIAMATO UBUNTU AHUAHUAHAUAHUA Carlin0,CAPISCI CHE A CAUSA TUA L'O.S. PERDE DI CREDIBILITÀ?LO CAPISCI IDIOTA?
<Carlin0-6-FESSO> E PENSARE CHE MANDAVATE PERFINO LE EMAIL A DIGITAL OCEAN CONVINTI DI FARMI SMETTERE COSÌ AHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAH CIOÈ MA DAVVERO FATE?MA VERAMENTE DITE?MA SUL SERIO SIETE COSÌ SFIGATI DA PENSARE CHE UN ISP SI METTA A COGLIONARE APPRESSO A QUESTE CAZZATE?PENSATE NON ABBIANO DI MEGLIO DA FARE SU DIGITAL OCEAN?E PENSATE IO NON SIA IN GRADO DI TROVARE ALTRI PROVIDER?AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Carlin0-6-FESSO> E PENSARE CHE MANDAVATE PERFINO LE EMAIL A DIGITAL OCEAN CONVINTI DI FARMI SMETTERE COSÌ AHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAH CIOÈ MA DAVVERO FATE?MA VERAMENTE DITE?MA SUL SERIO SIETE COSÌ SFIGATI DA PENSARE CHE UN ISP SI METTA A COGLIONARE APPRESSO A QUESTE CAZZATE?PENSATE NON ABBIANO DI MEGLIO DA FARE SU DIGITAL OCEAN?E PENSATE IO NON SIA IN GRADO DI TROVARE ALTRI PROVIDER?AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Carlin0-6-FESSO> E PENSARE CHE MANDAVATE PERFINO LE EMAIL A DIGITAL OCEAN CONVINTI DI FARMI SMETTERE COSÌ AHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAH CIOÈ MA DAVVERO FATE?MA VERAMENTE DITE?MA SUL SERIO SIETE COSÌ SFIGATI DA PENSARE CHE UN ISP SI METTA A COGLIONARE APPRESSO A QUESTE CAZZATE?PENSATE NON ABBIANO DI MEGLIO DA FARE SU DIGITAL OCEAN?E PENSATE IO NON SIA IN GRADO DI TROVARE ALTRI PROVIDER?AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Carlin0SCONFITTO> Carlin0 IO PIÙ TI CONOSCO E PIÙ PENSO TU SIA UN....PIEMONTESE....HAI PRESENTE QUEI PIEMONTESI COME QUELLO CHE T'HO MOSTRATO IERI SERA?QUEGLI ESSERI SFIGATI MORENTI DI FIGA CHE PUR DI VEDERNE UNA E SPERARE ANCHE SOLO LONTANAMENTE DI POTERLA SFIORARE UN GIORNO CON IL LORO CAZZO SONO DISPOSTI A BERNE LA PISCIA?EBBENE,TU SEI PROPRIO COSÌ Carlin0!
<Carlin0SCONFITTO> Carlin0 IO PIÙ TI CONOSCO E PIÙ PENSO TU SIA UN....PIEMONTESE....HAI PRESENTE QUEI PIEMONTESI COME QUELLO CHE T'HO MOSTRATO IERI SERA?QUEGLI ESSERI SFIGATI MORENTI DI FIGA CHE PUR DI VEDERNE UNA E SPERARE ANCHE SOLO LONTANAMENTE DI POTERLA SFIORARE UN GIORNO CON IL LORO CAZZO SONO DISPOSTI A BERNE LA PISCIA?EBBENE,TU SEI PROPRIO COSÌ Carlin0!
<Carlin0SCONFITTO> Carlin0 IO PIÙ TI CONOSCO E PIÙ PENSO TU SIA UN....PIEMONTESE....HAI PRESENTE QUEI PIEMONTESI COME QUELLO CHE T'HO MOSTRATO IERI SERA?QUEGLI ESSERI SFIGATI MORENTI DI FIGA CHE PUR DI VEDERNE UNA E SPERARE ANCHE SOLO LONTANAMENTE DI POTERLA SFIORARE UN GIORNO CON IL LORO CAZZO SONO DISPOSTI A BERNE LA PISCIA?EBBENE,TU SEI PROPRIO COSÌ Carlin0!
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> Carlin0 MA VOI JUVENTINI MERDOSI COM'È CHE IN ITALIA VINCETE 7 SCUDETTI DI FILA E IN EUROPA NON RIUSCITE A VINCERE NEANCHE MEZZA COPPA UEFA,PER NON PARLARE DELLA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE?FORSE PERCHÉ L'ITALIA È UN FOTTUTO PAESE CORROTTO E QUI VI LASCIANO RUBARE MENTRE IN EUROPA NO?E TU CONTENTO CHE TIFI JUVE COME IL CLASSICO FALLITO ITALIANO A CUI PIACE RUBARE,TRUFFARE E AVERE LA MEGLIO SUI + DEBOLI AHUAHUAHAUAHUA
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> Carlin0 MA VOI JUVENTINI MERDOSI COM'È CHE IN ITALIA VINCETE 7 SCUDETTI DI FILA E IN EUROPA NON RIUSCITE A VINCERE NEANCHE MEZZA COPPA UEFA,PER NON PARLARE DELLA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE?FORSE PERCHÉ L'ITALIA È UN FOTTUTO PAESE CORROTTO E QUI VI LASCIANO RUBARE MENTRE IN EUROPA NO?E TU CONTENTO CHE TIFI JUVE COME IL CLASSICO FALLITO ITALIANO A CUI PIACE RUBARE,TRUFFARE E AVERE LA MEGLIO SUI + DEBOLI AHUAHUAHAUAHUA
<Carlin0ioTiAbuso> Carlin0 MA VOI JUVENTINI MERDOSI COM'È CHE IN ITALIA VINCETE 7 SCUDETTI DI FILA E IN EUROPA NON RIUSCITE A VINCERE NEANCHE MEZZA COPPA UEFA,PER NON PARLARE DELLA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE?FORSE PERCHÉ L'ITALIA È UN FOTTUTO PAESE CORROTTO E QUI VI LASCIANO RUBARE MENTRE IN EUROPA NO?E TU CONTENTO CHE TIFI JUVE COME IL CLASSICO FALLITO ITALIANO A CUI PIACE RUBARE,TRUFFARE E AVERE LA MEGLIO SUI + DEBOLI AHUAHUAHAUAHUA
<Carlin0fessakki8> MA Carlin0 IL FESSO OGGI NON C'È? C'È SOLAMENTE Mr_Pannolino ? Carlin0 CHE VIVE TUTTA LA SUA INTERA ESISTENZA AL COMPUTER SENZA SCOPARE MAI DOVE CAZZO STA? AHAHAHHAHAHAHA PER FAR USCIRE Carlin0 DI CASA SERVE UN CATERPILLAR CHE LO SRADICHI FUORI DALLE MURA DOMESTICHE TALMENTE È ASSUEFATTO DAL WEB POVERO LUI! CHE RAZZA DI FESSI CHE SIETE AHUAHUAHAUAHUAH
<Carlin0fessakki8> MA Carlin0 IL FESSO OGGI NON C'È? C'È SOLAMENTE Mr_Pannolino ? Carlin0 CHE VIVE TUTTA LA SUA INTERA ESISTENZA AL COMPUTER SENZA SCOPARE MAI DOVE CAZZO STA? AHAHAHHAHAHAHA PER FAR USCIRE Carlin0 DI CASA SERVE UN CATERPILLAR CHE LO SRADICHI FUORI DALLE MURA DOMESTICHE TALMENTE È ASSUEFATTO DAL WEB POVERO LUI! CHE RAZZA DI FESSI CHE SIETE AHUAHUAHAUAHUAH
<ryuujin>  ne hanno tempo da perdere
<niko> i made sigyn a bit more strict here
<[Enrico]> thank you niko
<Mr_Pan> niko, perfect. Thanks
<Carlin0> cioè è andato avanti fino alle 0,28 e  alle 8,17 della mattina già pensava a  me e poi il malato sono io lol
<Mr_Pan> lol
<ryuujin> Carlin0: appunto, mi fa solo pena
<ryuujin> sara' la cosa piu' eccitante che avra' fatto in vita sua
<Carlin0> è qui tra  noi ...
<ryuujin> ottimo
<jk^> provo a chiedere qui
<jk^> non riesco ad installare delle librerie
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/diknS15Y
<jk^> il file di testo "Install.md" dice questo
<Carlin0> !chat | jk^ non è software presente nei repo ufficiali
<ubot-it> jk^ non è software presente nei repo ufficiali: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^> e ci stavo
<jk^> problemi con flash player
<jk^> ho scaricato l'archivio, lo estraggo e il readme mi dice di Installing using the plugin tar.gz:
<jk^> 	o Unpack the plugin tar.gz and copy all the files to /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/
<jk^> ma non c'è quella cartella
<Mr_Pan> jk^, flash ... ma non ti serve ... ormai nessun sito ( o quasi) usa flsh ... sono tutti in html5 ...
<Mr_Pan> lascia perdere quella porcheria ...
<ryuujin> jk^: seppur ti servisse, usando chrome non devi installare nulla
<Mr_Pan> esatto
<ryuujin> chrome, non chromium
<jk^> infatti sto su chromium
<jk^> uso chromium perchè mi diceste che era supportato
<jk^> mentre chrome no :\
<jk^> mò aiutatemi dunque
<Mr_Pan>  jk^ chome/chromium sono la stessa cosa solo che il secondo non usa componenti che non siano free
<Mr_Pan> usa chrome e vivi tranquillo se ti serve FLASH (vorrei capire cosa usa flah poi... )
<jk^> dannazione!!! mi avete detto che dovevo usare chromium perchè sennò chrome non era supportato :|
<jk^> ora mi dite chrome
<jk^> bah
<Mr_Pan> jk^, ma stai molto tranquillino eh
<Mr_Pan> !paga
<ubot-it> se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: https://www.ubuntu.com/support , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<jk^> lo sono... era che ho fatto tanto per usare chromium, mettere tutte le impostazioni
<Mr_Pan> jk^, ma se non specifichi ... io che ti devo dire ...
<jk^> cosa devo specificare?
<Mr_Pan> a che ti serve flash
<Mr_Pan> comuqnue qui siamo OT
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<casimat> Salve a tutti, vorrei sapere una cosa. Ho da poco cambiato il mio hardisk del mio notebook con un ssd. Ho installato ubuntu ed è andato a buon fine. i tempi di caricamento sono molto buoni. All'avvio ho notato che però lo schermo lampeggia e poi si stabilizza automaticamente. Da degli errori relativi alla ACPI.
<afnfo> Buongiorno
<afnfo> dopo l'upgrade alla versione 18.04 non mi funziona più teamviewer
<Mr_Pan> !info teamviewer
<ubot-it> Package teamviewer does not exist in xenial
<Mr_Pan> afnfo, che no nsi trova nei repo ufficiali ...
<afnfo> mi dice wayland rilevato, lo posso disabilitare?
<Mr_Pan> qui si da supporto solo a programmi che si trovano nei reposity ufficiali e non quelli scaricati da PPA
<Mr_Pan> !wayland
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wayland'
<Mr_Pan> afnfo, al login puoi scegliere la sessione con cui entrare ... seleziona quella non wayland
<afnfo> mi dice che le connessioni in ingresso supportote sono solamente x.org
<Carlin0> ma la 18.04 non ha wayland di default
<afnfo> al login di teamviewer o di ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> afnfo, al login di ubuntu ... la 18.04 non ha wayland ... ma tu  hai fatto upgrade ?  strano ...
<afnfo> anche per me è strano non ho mai avuto problemi e sinceramente non conoscevo neppure le connessioni wayland
<afnfo> comunque grazie adesso provo
<chiara> ciao a tutti sapete come posso scaricare un programma di windows per ubuntu?
<chiara> ho provato prima a scaricare winrar ma non sono comunque riuscita
<[Enrico]> chiara: i programmi per windows non funzionano su sistemi non windows
<[Enrico]> devi usare programmi per ubuntu su ubuntu. ci sono programmi per aprire i file rar
<[Enrico]> chiara: se apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt install unrar
<[Enrico]> dovresti poter aprire i file .rar senza problemi con il lettore di archivi di default
<chiara> il problema è che ho un file di un programma che devo installare ma non ci riesco
<chiara> mi hanno detto che non riesco perchè il file che mi hanno mandato va bene solo per mac o windows
<[Enrico]> chiara: di che file / programma si tratta?
<chiara> adobe illustrator
<[Enrico]> beh se va bene solo per mac e windows ti serve un sistema mac o windowsd
<chiara> eh lo so
<chiara> c'è comunque un modo alternativo per scaricarlo senza dover cambiare computer
<chiara> ?
<[Enrico]> chiara: ci sarebbe wine, è un programma che permette di usare programmi windows su linux.... ma non è facile da usare
<[Enrico]> se vuoi puoi provare
<[Enrico]> oppure ti crei una virtual machine con windows e usi adobe illustrator da li, ma anche questo non è proprio semplice
<chiara> con wine ci ho provato ma non ci sono riuscita
<chiara> posso provare la seconda che mi hai detto?
<chiara> come posso fare a crearmi la virtual machine?
<[Enrico]> è il modo più complicato
<[Enrico]> se te la senti :)
<chiara> guarda è l'ultima alternativa che ho
<chiara> dopo che ci avrò provato basta
<chiara> ma ci provo
<[Enrico]> chiara: ma devi usare per forza adobe illustrator o puoi usare un programma alternativo?
<[Enrico]> chiara: che versione di ubuntu stai usando? No perché dal sito di wine sembra che adobe illustrator funzioni
<[Enrico]> e che versione di illustrator?
<chiara> allora Illustrator CC 2014
<[Enrico]> mhm versione problematica pare
<[Enrico]> versione di ubuntu in uso?
<chiara> ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<chiara> 64-bit
<[Enrico]> chiara: la versione di wine in ubuntu 16.04 è veramente molto molto vecchia, con quella non hai speranze
<[Enrico]> forse con la 18.04
<[Enrico]> forse eh....
<ignifugo> hey thegamer
<ignifugo> ma tu domani sali?
<chiara> e come faccio?
<[Enrico]> chiara: bella domanda.... o aggiorni a ubuntu 18.04 e provi col wine nuovo oppure puoi provare con una virtual machine
<[Enrico]> chiara: tuttavia io fra 10 minuti devo andare, non faccio in tempo ad aiutarti con nessuna delle due opzioni, mi spiace
<Mr_Pan> ignifugo, chat sbagliata!?
<ignifugo> ops
<ignifugo> scusate
<chiara> va bene
<chiara> grazie mille comunque per l'aiuto
<Mr_Pan> chiara, ma tu devi aprire quel file o devi isntalalre Illustrator  ?
<Mr_Pan> chiara,  il file lo apri anche GIMP ...
<chiara> praticamente devo installare illustrator ma mi hanno mandato già il file da installare
<Valgio63> Buonasera a tutti. ho un problema su Ubuntu 14.04. Inserisco una penna USB e non me la legge. Provo allora ad inserirls nella USB3 e vedo che la prende e rilascia di continuo. Penso, la penna è andata! Allora esco ed avvio ilWindows xp, che ho in un'altra partizione e.... me lavede perfettamente! Salvo i dati in una cartella e la formatto, quindi ritorno su Ubuntu.
<Valgio63>  Ed ecco che me le vede anche lui! Siccome volevo creare una penna con Ubuntu avviabile faccio Crea disco di avvio. va avanti per un bel po fino all99% e rimane lì.......ovviamente Ubuntu sulla penna non si avvia!
<Valgio63> Ah, dopo un altro bel po mi dice: Errore di input/output..
<Valgio63> Nessuno mi sa dare una mano?
<didodj> buona sera stò usando lubuntu 16.10 ma non mi trova più i repository dando ...update mi ingnora tutto sapete dirmi se ci sono problemi sul server?
<didodj> yakkety
<didodj> enzotib, scusa il disturbo io ho lubuntu 16.10 ma non riesco più ad aggiornare ho a troare programi con il comando apt-get ci sono problemi con i repository che tu sappia?
<Mr_Pan> didodj, la 16.10 e' fuori suporto per quell onon trovi i rpeosoitory
<didodj> Mr_Pan, grazie mille... ho trovato con l'altro pc su ask che dicono di modificare la list con old-release.ubuntu.com è corretto?
<Mr_Pan> didodj, si ... ma fossi in te aggiornerei di versione...
<didodj> basta dare comando?
<Mr_Pan> sudo do-release-upgrade
<didodj> il mio portatile è datato dici che me lo supporta?
<didodj> mi aggiorna direttamente alla 18.04?
<Mr_Pan> didodj, no ...
<Mr_Pan> didodj, ti agigorna a 17.04 ...
<Mr_Pan> didodj, che pure e' fuori supporto ..
<didodj> ah ok... grazie adesso faccio un backup dei dati e poi provo...
<Mr_Pan> devi passare almeno a 17.10 ma a lulio finisce ...
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases   leggi
<didodj> Mr_Pan, quindi do-release-upgrade e arrivo alla 17.04... poi lo rilancio e arrivo alla 17.10 e se lo rimado arrivo alla 18.04 giusto?
<Mr_Pan> da 17-10 a 18.04 devi aggiungere -d  alla fine
<didodj> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-18
<zap> salve a tutti. kiokoman sono sempre al punto di partenza  hai qualche coniglio da estrarre dal cilindro ?
<giuseppe01> Buongiorno
<kiokoman> zap: che problema avevi ?
<Carlin0> la scheda bccm4311 se non ricordo male
<kiokoman> buongiorno Carlin0 !
<Carlin0> che avevamo provato a far andare sia coi driver proprietari che con i b43
<Carlin0> zap, hai solo ubuntu su quel pc o hai dual boot con windows ?
<gigirock> amici, nel disco di installazione ma anche nella usb di installazione ci sono delle dir nascoste che contengono vari .fw o driver aggiuntivi se nn sbaglio ci sono pure i b43 per laversione che si va installando
<zap> Carlin0, solo ubuntu mate installato! ho provato ad installare mate nella speranza di risolvere il problema
<kiokoman> Zap : !
<kiokoman> zap: !
<kiokoman> zap: ho avuto una illuminazione
<zap> kiokoman, sono tutto orecchi
<kiokoman> ora che mi ricordo tanti anni fa bisognava installare acer_acpi per far funzionare il wifi
<kiokoman> adesso non esiste piu' xche' e' integrato nel kernel
<kiokoman> si chiama acerwmi
<kiokoman> modprobe acer_wmi
<kiokoman> dovresti avere /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi
<kiokoman> probabilmente se ci fai un cat ci sta' scritto 0
<kiokoman> devi impostare a 1 e si dovrebbe accendere il led del wifi
<zap> kiokoman, il comando da dare?
<kiokoman> prima fai -> cat /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi
<kiokoman> o forse e' una directory quindi dimmi cosa c'e' dentro
<zap> kiokoman, comando non trovato
<kiokoman> aspe sto leggendo il readme di quel modulo
<kiokoman> il led del wifi e' almeno acceso zap?
<zap> kiokoman, no
<kiokoman> zap: sudo rfkill
<kiokoman> se non e' installato, installalo con sudo apt install rfkill
<zap> ID TYPE DEVICE           SOFT      HARD
<zap>  0 wlan acer-wireless blocked unblocked
<kiokoman> ok !
<zap> installo?
<kiokoman> no e' gia' installato se mi hai dato l'output
<kiokoman> xd
<zap> si è l'output
<kiokoman> sudo rfkill unblock wlan
<zap> nessun output
<kiokoman> sudo rfkill     e vedi se e' cambiato da SOFT blocked a SOFT unblocked
<zap> si è cambiato
<kiokoman> beh guarda se funziona
<kiokoman> iwconfig
<zap> lo no wireless extension   enp2s0  no wirless....    irda0   no wireless...
<[Enrico]> iwconfig è deprecato, si dovrebbe usare il comand ip ora
<[Enrico]> tipo ip addr show, o ip link show
<kiokoman> [Enrico]: ifconfig e' deprecato in favore di ip mentre per iwconfig dovrebbe essere -> iw esempio -> "iw wlan0 info"
<kiokoman> ma potrei sbagliarmi cmq dettagli xd
<[Enrico]> vero iw non è deprecato
<kiokoman> zap: dunque ..
<kiokoman> zap: "rmmod b43" poi fai "modprobe b43" e mi metti un dmesg su pastebin ?
<kiokoman> ah preceduto da sudo
<zap> kiokoman, ok
<zap> modprobe error could not insert b43 operation non permitted
<kiokoman> sudo davanti !
<kiokoman> sudo rmmod b43 e sudo modprobe b43
<zap> rmmod :error module b43 is not currently loaded
<kiokoman> ignora
<kiokoman> sudo modprobe b43
<zap> nessun output
<kiokoman> si va  bene
<kiokoman> mettimi dmesg su pastebin
<Carlin0> zap, il dubbio è che su un pc di 10 anni la scheda wifi possa essere defunta
<zap> kiokoman, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bnRfndxD7X/
<zap> Carlin0, prima di installare 18.04 funzionava!
<Carlin0> zap, cmq al limite con 10 euri compri una chiavetta usb wifi
<zap> Carlin0, ho gia una chiavetta usb-wifi ma con linux non funzia, ne comprerò un'altra linux compatibile
<kiokoman> zap: forse hai ancora i driver sbagliati
<kiokoman> zap: b43-wlan ERROR: Dual-core devices are not supported
<kiokoman> zap: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source firmware-b43legacy-installer
<kiokoman> zap: sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer
<kiokoman> zap: sudo rmmod b43
<kiokoman> zap: sudo modprobe b43
<zap> kiokoman, fatto tutto
<zap> nessun output per gli ultimi due comandi
<kiokoman> ok va bene ma meglio se riavvia ma dopo il riavvio devi ridare il comando->  sudo rfkill unblock all
<zap> ok
<zap> kiokoman, fatto tutto per riavviare ci vogliono cinque min. di orologio.purtroppo non funzia.ti ringrazio moltissimo per la tua disponibilità ma purtroppo devo andare al lavoro.grazie ancora a tutto il canale
<zap> kiokoman, fermo fermo fermi tutti funziona !!!!!!! grande kiokoman
<kiokoman> \(O_O)/
<zap> vedo le reti adesso provo a staccare il cavo
<fabio_cc> zap, prima di staccare il cavo collegati col wifi
<zap> kiokoman, scusatemi falso allarme non va !
<kiokoman> xD
<kiokoman> deciditi
<dp81> Ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | dp81
<ubot-it> dp81: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<kiokoman> zap: se vedi le reti almeno e' un passo avanti
<dp81> Grazie non so se sia il canale giusto per discutere questa cosa
<zap> kiokoman, purtroppo no .devo andare kiokoman grande cmq
<dp81> Ma volevo sapere tramite tellnet quali erano i comandi per chattare su irc
<fabio_cc> dp81, cioè i comandi base del protocollo irc?
<dp81> Si mi ricordo che tempo fa li usav
<dp81> tipo telnet server
<dp81> per entrare se non erro
<Carlin0> !chat | dp81
<ubot-it> dp81: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dp81> Okay grazie Mille
<fabio_cc> dp81, non è un argomento che riguarda il supporto tecnico ubuntu
<fabio_cc> :)
<dp81> Su quale canale posso trovare tali info ubuntu-it-chat e vuoto ...Grazir
<dp81> grazie
<Mr_Pan> dp #ubuntu-it-chat   come vuoto  ? ? ?
<gigirock> !chat | dp81
<ubot-it> dp81: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dp81> Entro e non c'e nessuno ...
<gigirock> dp81, non di qui ma di la' scrivi : /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sbuccino> salve a tutti. un attimo per formulare correttamente la mia domanda.
<Mr_Pan> sbuccino, siamo qua fai con calma  :D
<[Enrico]> la tensione mi uccide!
<sbuccino> devo formattare un vecchio pc asus con 512 di ram e scheda video da 64. vorrei installare puppy ma non mi riconosce il disco fisso
<fabio_cc> !chat | sbuccino
<ubot-it> sbuccino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sbuccino> grazie entro subito
<fabio_cc> sbuccino, prego
<dp81> ciao
<scott78> buonpomeriggio, sto usando lubuntu 18.04 sul mio asus eeepc 1005 ma ho problemi con i video sia si file che quelli si youtube vanno a scatto mi potete aiutare
<scott78> buonpomeriggio, sto usando lubuntu 18.04 sul mio asus eeepc 1005 ma ho problemi con i video sia con i file che anche con quelli di youtube vanno a scatto mi potete aiutare?
<scott78> c'è nessuno
<scott78> Carlin0 disturbo
<scott78> buonpomeriggio, sto usando lubuntu 18.04 sul mio asus eeepc 1005 ma ho problemi con i video sia con i file che anche con quelli di youtube vanno a scatto, chi mi può aiutare?
<gigirock_> scott78, che scheda video ?
<scott78> gigrock_ integrata
<gigirock_> eh che chip
<scott78> gigirock_ come processore intel atom 270
<scott78> 2gb ram
<gigirock_> con quel setup e' tutto al limite
<scott78> gigirock_ e lo so ma sullo stetto portatila ho w10 e li i video girano ma su lubuntu peggio
<gigirock_> scott78, nei driver aggiuntivi hai qualche driver ?
<scott78> gigirock_ no
<scott78> gigirock_ da terminale potresti vedere qualcosa....
<gigirock_> scott78, anche con vlc vedi male ?
<scott78> gigirock_si gnome mpv nn mli apre propio
<scott78> gigirock_ vlc a scatto
<scott78> gigirock_ possono essere i Java il problema?
<gigirock_> no il problema e' il driver video
<scott78> gigirock_ quindi cosa posso fare?
<gigirock_> con lshw vedi che scheda/chip video hai cmq sara' intel
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6tTztsrwGp/
<gigirock_> !info intel-graphics-update-tool
<ubot-it> Package intel-graphics-update-tool does not exist in xenial
<scott78> gigirock_ cosa devo fare?
<gigirock_> scott78, intel ha 'tolto' lo sviluppo al tool per i driver linux
<scott78> gigirock_ lo avevo sentito quindi cosa posso fare?  intel-graphics-update-tool lo devo installare?
<gigirock_> scott78, non e' + stato aggiornato....
<scott78> gigirock_ quindi non posso installarlo? questo processore e abbastanza vecchiotto oppure nn va con questa versione di ubuntu?
<gigirock_> scott78, prova ma nn c'e' nessuna garanzia , quel processore e' obsoleto e il chip set pure
<scott78> come si installa con quale comando?
<gigirock_> scott78, niente il tuo chipset non e' neanche supportato
<scott78> gigirock_ hai hai..... soluzioni?
<scott78> gigirock_devo cambiare derivata?
<gigirock_> non posso darti una risposta ufficiale qui
<scott78> gigirock_ e dove?
<Carlin0> scott78, il problema sono le risorse del pc molto risicate 2 gb di ram e cpu atom 270
<scott78> Carlin0 loso ma nn si puo fare niente????+
<scott78> Carlin0 Lubuntu gira benissimo l'uniko problema sono i video
<Carlin0> che vuoi fare scott78 ? quella cpu è scarsissima
<scott78> gigirock_ ok ma come mai ho anche in dual boot w10 e li i video bene o male vanno
<Carlin0>  Numero di core 1
<Carlin0> Frequenza base del processore 1,60 GH z
<Carlin0> e allora usa win
<scott78> gigirock_ nn mi piace dovrei usare win solo per i video
<scott78> Carlin0 mi puoi aiutare?
<Carlin0> scott78, te l'ho detto il problema è il pc con poche risorse
<Carlin0> ce poco da fare oltre a comprarne uno nuovo
<scott78> ok ti ringrazio
<Mr_Pan> Guest-647235, ciao ... dalla  germania pure tu ?
<nik2143> Buonasera quando tento di connettermi a una rete anche se la password é giusta mi continua a uscire il messaggio Richiesta Autenticazione della rete wireless
<nik2143> Risolto ho cambiato il tipo di password dal modem e ho risolto
<fabio_cc> nik2143, bene :)
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-19
<ESTEMPORANEA> Carlin0 MORTO DI FREGNA,TU L'ORTO NON CE L'HAI,NON TI PUOI COLTIVARE L'ALBERO DELLA FICA COME MICHELE MISSERI,INFATTI MORIRAI SOLO E SENZA MAI ASSAGGIARLA NELLA TUA LURIDA ESISTENZA DA PCota NERD (scarso!) SFIGATO CHE SEI: PREPARATI A MORIRE SENZA MAI VEDERE FREGNA AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH LURIDO DEPRESSO E SOLO!
<ESTEMPORANEA> Carlin0 MORTO DI FREGNA,TU L'ORTO NON CE L'HAI,NON TI PUOI COLTIVARE L'ALBERO DELLA FICA COME MICHELE MISSERI,INFATTI MORIRAI SOLO E SENZA MAI ASSAGGIARLA NELLA TUA LURIDA ESISTENZA DA PCota NERD (scarso!) SFIGATO CHE SEI: PREPARATI A MORIRE SENZA MAI VEDERE FREGNA AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH LURIDO DEPRESSO E SOLO!
<Abuserei1Carlin0> Carlin0 6 consapevole di essere solo e senza fregna oppure ti ritieni uno figo che fa strage di cuori? HAHAHAHAHAHA sai vero che morirai solo senza aver mai conosciuto il sapore di una dolce e candida fighetta.. fortuna vuole che sei un segaiolo compulso se no stavi già orizzontale per un cancro alla prostata AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAH,povero imbecille!
<ESTEMPORANEA> NEL CASO IN CUI VI STIATE CHIEDENDO DOVE IO SIA FINITA E PERCHÉ NON MI STIA PRENDENDO CURA DEL VOSTRO ANO TROLLANDOVI COME SEMPRE,LA RISPOSTA STA NEL FATTO CHE LE PERSONE NORMALI,A DIFFERENZA DI UN Carlin0 QUALUNQUE ESCONO E HANNO UN'ESISTENZA SOCIALE FATTA DI TANTE COSE,NON VIVONO H24 IMMERSI NEI REPOSITORY DI UBUNTU COME FA QUELL'IDIOTA DECEREBRATO DEL Carlin0 AHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH
<SonoProprioLOCA> Carlin0,IGNOBILE DEPRESSOIDE MALATO DI MENTE,TU CHE NON TROVI FIGA NELLA VITA REALE (CHE NON HAI),HAI PROVATO A CERCARLA NEI REPOSITORY DI UBUNTU CHE MAGARI LA TROVI LÀ E L'HANNO MESSA PROPRIO PER TE?APRI UN TERMINALE E PROVA A SCRIVERE apt-cache search apussyforme CHE MAGARI LÀ È L'UNICO POSTO IN CUI LA PUOI TROVARE,È L'ULTIMA SPERANZA CHE HAI DATO NON ESCI MAI AHAHAHHAHAHAAH
<rapper> salve ho scaricato il download di ubuntu 18.04 e tentato di installarlo seguendo le apposite guide sul sito,ho disattivato fastboot,secureboot,impostato cd/dvd come ordine di avvio ma il file .iso non parte ugualmente,ci sono altri accorgimenti per poter risolvere?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | rapper
<ubot-it> rapper: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> rapper, in file .iso non può partire
<fabio_cc> *un
<fabio_cc> rapper, devi creare un dvd o dispositivo usb avviabile
<rapper> sì fabio_cc questo ho fatto ma inserendolo non parte per l'installazione,intendevo questo
<rapper> ho creato il dvd
<fabio_cc> rapper, come lo hai creato?
<rapper> l'ho creato da windows
<rapper> tramite un normale programma per masterizzazione
<fabio_cc> rapper, si ma l'importante è che tu non abbia semplicemente scritto il file .iso sul dvd, ma lo abbia masterizzato come immagine iso
<rapper> no no,nn ho fatto copia e incolla come mi consigliava già la guida
<rapper> ho masterizzato l'immagine iso
<fabio_cc> rapper, che versione di windows hai?
<rapper> windows 10
<rapper> lo devo eliminare e mettere ubuntu
<fabio_cc> rapper, questo è quanto riporta il wiki: Inserire il disco da scrivere nel masterizzatore, fare clic con il Pulsante destro del mouse sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione Masterizza immagine disco.
<fabio_cc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<fabio_cc> tutto qui
<fabio_cc> rapper, hai fatto così?
<rapper> sì e questo è stato fatto,credo il problema sia da un'altra parte anche se non riesco a capire cosa
<fabio_cc> rapper, ok
<rapper> avvio rapido,secureboot,fastboot sono stati disabilitati
<rapper> l'ordine di avvio è in cd/dvd
<rapper> non so se ci sono altre opzioni da controllare
<fabio_cc> rapper, controlla il checksum md5 della iso, magari è corrotta
<fabio_cc> rapper, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum#Su_Windows
<rapper> fatto,controllato come diceva la guida,è ok
<fabio_cc> rapper, come lo hai fatto?
<rapper> asp ti dico il programma
<rapper> winmd5sum
<fabio_cc> rapper, ok
<rapper> altre voci da controllare oltre quelle già dette non ce ne sono?
<fabio_cc> rapper, ma ottieni dei messaggi di errore all'avvio?
<rapper> nel menù di boot intendo
<rapper> no,semplicemente mi carica windows normalmente
<fabio_cc> rapper, oltre a disattivare secure boot da bios, fastboot da windows e cambiare ordine di avvio da bios, no
<fabio_cc> rapper, il tuo bios supporta modalità legacy?
<rapper> esatto,nonostante tutto questo. sì,supporta legacy ma non so come si usi,nella guida c'era scritto di installare in modalità uefi e così ho fatto
<fabio_cc> rapper, allora dato che non ti interessa usare win, puoi impostare il tuo bios in modalita legacy e riprovare ad avviare il dvd
<fabio_cc> rapper, ovviamente windows non partirà più con questa impostazione
<rapper> ho provato a farlo ieri ma non partiva neanche in quel modo. non essendo molto pratico non so se sbaglio qualcosa
<rapper> no non m'interessa più far partire windows
<fabio_cc> rapper, a tuo dire hai fatto tutto giusto, ma così è impossibile verificare
<rapper> lo so infatti è questo che mi chiedo da 2 giorni,per questo domandavo se ci fossero altre cose da controllare come voci di menù
<fabio_cc> rapper, direi di no
<fabio_cc> solo che tutto ciò non è possibile
<rapper> mi sono chiesto se ci fossero pc come il mio che possano funzionare solo con windows anche se è una domanda tanto stupida quanto improbabile ma arrivati a questo punto me la pongo
<rapper> cioè che non permettano l'installazione di altri o.s.
<fabio_cc> rapper, non credo, comunque sicuramente non è il tuo caso dato che puoi anche settare modalita legacy
<rapper> c'è una guida specifica che parla della modalita legacy su come installare così?
<fabio_cc> !installazione | rapper
<ubot-it> rapper: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<fabio_cc> !uefi | rapper
<ubot-it> rapper: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<chat2057> buon giorno
<fabio_cc> !ciao | chat2057
<ubot-it> chat2057: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> rapper, che versione di ubuntu hai scaricato?
<fabio_cc> e da dove?
<rapper> fabio_cc: dal sito ufficiale ubuntu-it.org la 18.04
<fabio_cc> rapper, ok
<rapper> riproverò la modalità legacy come detto non appena avrò tempo da dedicare all'installazione,dato ci dovrò studiare sopra,per adesso grazie dell'attenzione fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> N-1, esci o entri?
<steste> ciao posso chiedere a qualcuno un aiuto????
<steste> ciao ce qualcuno
<Siete-Dei-Froci> MA ALLORA COM'ERA,COM'ERA QUELLA STORIA LÌ CHE MANDAVATE LE EMAIL A DIGITAL OCEAN? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH MA SERIAMENTE SIETE FESSI FINO A QUESTO PUNTO?VERAMENTE? Mr_Pannolino? DAVVERO SIETE COSÌ STUPIDI?AHAHAHAHHAHA FIGA NE HO VISTA DI GENTE IDIOTA SU IRC MA ADDIRITTURA SCRIVERE A UN ISP RAGGIUNGE IL RECORD DELL'IMBECILLI-ATTITUDINE,DELLA "NON VIVENZA" AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH MA POI VI HANNO RISPOSTO?AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Carlin0> Guest-647235, hai installato il pacchetto menu ?
<Carlin0> Guest94969, hai installato il pacchetto menu ?
<Guest94969> vorrei creare un'icona per aprire xampp sul destop
<Guest94969> si
<Guest94969> certamente
<Carlin0> Guest94969, se lo lanci da terminale funziona ?
<Guest94969> no
<Mr_Pan> ...
<Carlin0> allora il problema è quel pacchetto non il file desktop
<Guest94969> non c'è una guida decente per installare xampp su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !info xampp
<ubot-it> Package xampp does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> !info xampp bionic
<ubot-it> Package xampp does not exist in bionic
<Carlin0> !xampp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xampp'
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<Guest94969> già letta e riletta
<Guest94969> è obsoleta quella guida
<Guest94969> non funziona
<Carlin0> veramente è scritto che è stata verificata con la 16.04
<Guest94969> non va, fidati
<Guest94969> tanto per farti un esempio
<Guest94969> gksudo "python /opt/lampp/share/xampp-control-panel/xampp-control-panel.py"
<Guest94969> tanto per fartene un altro
<Guest94969> sudo /opt/lampp/xampp start
<Carlin0> gksudo ti ho appena detto che sulla 18.04 non esiste più
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, mica leggono ...
<Guest94969> infatti!
<Guest94969> la guida è obsoleta!
<Guest94969> diciamo la stessa cosa!!!
<Carlin0> no io ho detto che è scritto in quella pagina che la guida è stata verificata con la 16.04
<Lory> se funzia li funzia da pertutto ormai basta armarsi di buona pazzienza
<Guest94969> dimmi allora
<Carlin0> magari le dipendenze cambiano
<Guest94969> bene
<Guest94969> che devo fare?
<Lory> puo essere ma segui la guida poi dimmi
<Carlin0> !paga | Guest94969
<ubot-it> Guest94969: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: https://www.ubuntu.com/support , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<Guest94969> no
<Guest94969> passerei a linux perché è gratuito
<Lory> Caro sconosciuto ti direi la stessa cosa sgangia un po' di big money. su dai
<Guest94969> non sono un professionista
<Guest94969> non guadano nulla ad usare il pc
<Lory> non importa
<Guest94969> :)
<Carlin0> Guest94969, non è un canale per le chiacchiere questo
<Guest94969> Lory mi vuoi depredare? :)
<Carlin0> è dedicato solo al supporot
<Carlin0> è dedicato solo al supporto
<Guest94969> vado a nanna
<Guest94969> sono veramente cotto
<Guest94969> continuo ad usare xampp su windows, appena aggiornano il wiki riprovo
<Guest94969> grazie di tutto
<Guest94969> notte
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-20
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti e buonanotte
<pinguino> CIAO A TUTTI SONO IL PINGUINO VOLEVO SAPETE SE UBUNTU 18.04 FUNZIONA SU UN ASUS E402SA
<pinguino> LAPTOP
<pinguino> E COMPATIBILE
<Carlin0> !maiuscolo | pinguino
<ubot-it> pinguino: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<pinguino> ok volevo sapete se ubutnu funziona su Asus e402sa laptop
<Carlin0> pinguino, dacci dettagli su quel pc : che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<pinguino> https://www.techzilla.it/scheda-tecnica/asus-e402sa/ questo
<Carlin0> pinguino, non dovresti avere nessun problema , al massimo visto la cpu celeron forse sarebbe meglio xubuntu al posto di ubuntu
<pinguino> a funziona xubuntu ??? ora provo
<Carlin0> si è un po più leggerino
<pinguino> ma e compatibile
<Carlin0> in linea di massima direi di si , anche la scheda video
<pinguino> ok mi date la iso
<Carlin0> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<fabio_cc> prego
<Carlin0> !di nulla
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'di nulla'
<fabio_cc> lol
<Carlin0> lol
<Miss_Pannolina> Carlin0 L'HIKIKOMORI C'È CHE GLI DEVO CHIEDERE UNA COSA IMPORTANTE MA CHE NON RIGUARDA UBUNTU?MI BANNATE DATO CHE NON RIGUARDA UBUNTU?AHAHHAHAAH GLI VOLEVO CHIEDERE COME FANNO I PIEMONTESI A RIPRODURSI DATO CHE A TORINO CI SONO SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE FIGHE DI LEGNO CHE NON LA SMOLLANO NEANCHE SOTTO TORTURA?COME SI RIPRODUCE UN PIEMONTESE ALLORA?AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH
<SieteRikkionazzi> Carlin0 TI CONSIGLIO DI TRASFERIRTI IN TERRONIA DA fabio_cc.... I TERRONI AVRANNO TANTISSIMI DIFETTI,AD ESEMPIO VOTANO ANCORA FORZA ITALIA PERCHÉ SONO ALL'ANTICA PERÒ PERLOMENO SCOPANO E SI RIPRODUCONO (ANCHE TROPPO!) COME GLI ESSERI VIVENTI,HANNO QUESTO DI UMANO...MA I PIEMONTESI?QUANDO VEDRANNO MAI UNA FREGNA COLORO I QUALI HANNO LA SVENTURA DI NASCERE A TORINO?AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Miss_Pannolina> TORINO DOPO LODI È LA SECONDA CAPITALE ITALIANA,PERLOMENO NEL NORD ITALIA,PER QUANTO RIGUARDA LE FIGHE DI LEGNO,AGGIUNGI IL FATTO CHE TU NON ESCI MAI Carlin0 NEMMENO SE TI VIENE A SRADICARE DALLE MURA DOMESTICHE UN ABBUONO DI CATERPILLAR,QUANDO CAZZO DEVI SCOPARE MAI TU NELLA VITA AHAHHAAHAH,PUOI ANDARE AVANTI COSÌ COME FAI ORA A FORZA DI SEGHE DAVANTI I FILMINI A LUCI ROSSE,COME FANNO TUTTI I TORINESI AHAHAHAHHAHAAH POVE
<Carlin0vsBelotti> Carlin0 MA È VERO CHE A TORINO C'È CARESTIA DI FIGA?CHE LE DONNE LA TENGONO SIGILLATA COME FANNO GLI EBREI COI LORO DEPOSITI DI ORO?Carlin0 HAI MAI PENSATO DI EMIGRARE DA QUALCHE ALTRA PARTE PER METTERTI ALLA RICERCA DELLA FIGA MAI AVUTA?PUOI ANDARE ANCHE TU IN GERMANIA COME Mr_Pannolino,TI SCOPI QUALCHE TURCA E FAI UN FIGLIO COME UNDER DELLA ROMA,QUELLO CHE IN FACCIA SEMBRA UN OPERATORE ECOLOGICO..
<nik2143> Sto tentando di installare burg ma ogni volta che lancio il comandosudo update-burg
<nik2143> Generating burg.cfg .../usr/sbin/burg-probe: error: unknown filesystem.
<nik2143> questo è il risultato di sudo fdisk -l
<nik2143> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPw4o3Nw2hG
<Mr_Pan> !info burg
<ubot-it> Package burg does not exist in xenial
<Mr_Pan> !info burg bionic
<ubot-it> Package burg does not exist in bionic
<kiokoman> Mr_Pan: grub al contrario xd
<Mr_Pan> kiokoman, esatot
<kiokoman> sinceramente mai sentito
<Mr_Pan> nik2143, burg non si trova nei repo ... qui si da assistenza solo a pacchetti presenti nei repository ufficiali
<Mr_Pan> per installare burg occorre installare un PPA per cui ...
<Mr_Pan> nik2143, inoltre non funziona con sistemi che hanno UEFI
<nik2143> @Mr_Pan non ho uefi
<Mr_Pan> nik2143, ok ma hai leto cosa ho scritto ?
<Mr_Pan> *letto
<nik2143> si che si offre assistenza solo a pacchetti presenti nei repository ufficiali
<nik2143> c'è un modo per migliorare la grafica di grub?
<Mr_Pan> nik2143, che io sappia no ... mai avuto bisogno
<nik2143> ok grazie comunque
<kiokoman> di solito la prima cosa che faccio e' togliere "splash quiet" da grub, mi piace vedere scorrere le scritte :)
<aTorinoNnSiScopa> AVETE VISTO UN Carlin0?SAPETE DOVE LO POSSO TROVARE?DI CERTO NON INTENTO IN QUALCHE PERFORMARCE SESSUALE CON UNA DONNA,QUESTO È POCO MA SICURO PER QUESTO MOTIVO CHIEDO A VOI AHAHAHAHAHAH Carlin0,VIENI QUA ESCI FUORI Carlin0,RACCONTACI UN PO' DELLA TUA TRISTE CARRIERA DA MORIBONDO FIGAJOLO,DICCI DI COME TE LA SEI CAVATA SINO AD OGGI SOLO CON LE SEGHE AHAHAHAHAHAH
<San_CarlinA> MA PERCHÉ NEL TORINESE VIGE QUESTA CARESTIA DI VAGINA CHE COSTRINGE GLI ABITANTI A RIFUGIARSI NELLE SEGHE E NEI PC,INFORMATICA PROPRIO COME FA IL NOSTRO Carlin0?PERCHÉ?PERCHÉ LA GENTE NON SCOPA A TORINO OVVERO LE TIPE SE LA TENGONO BELLA STRETTA DENTRO LE MUTANDE COME FOSSE L'ORO DI SAN VINCENZO?NON AVETE MAI STUDIATO TALE FENOMENO SOCIOLOGICO CHE CONTRADDISTINGUE QUELL'AREA DELLA RIDENTE REGIONE PIEMONTE?
<SieteMortiDiFiga> QUASI QUASI A MOMENTI PER VOI MASCHI SI STA MEGLIO IN TERRONIA DA fabio_cc,LA DOLCE TERRONIA,PIUTTOSTO CHE TORINO DOVE NON TROVI UNA FIGA NEANCHE SE LA CERCHI SCALZO CON UNA CANDELA BENEDETTA AHAHAHAHAHAH UN PO' MI FA PENA Carlin0 CHE HA SFORTUNA DI VIVERE LÌ QUESTO COMUNQUE SIA SPIEGA LA SUA FISSAZIONE PER L'INFORMATICA: RIVERSA LE SUE MANCANZE SESSUALI IN QUESTO MODO AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<YADW1> Salve! Sto settando un server ssh su Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS, per tracciare l'ip dinamico uso ddclient, che dovrebbe ricontrollare l'ip ogni 5 min e aggiornare un dns dinamico. Non so perché, nonostante la configurazione sembri giusta, non riesco a farlo funzionare...
<undernature> Ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi per configurare la tastiera? Ho Ubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> undernature, qual'è il problema ?
<undernature> non riesco a capire come velocizzare la ripetizione dei tasti e la velocità dello spostamento del cursore, sempre della tastiera
<Carlin0> ma la tastiera è configurata in italiano ...
<undernature> si si
<undernature> su un altro pc ho linux mint e mi da la possibilità di settare la velocità, ma su Ubuntu non la trovo
<kiokoman> undernature: undernature: Settings > Universal Access > Typing > Repeat keys
<undernature> kiokoman: è proprio quello che cercavo, grazie mille!!!
<kiokoman> prego
<undernature> Avrei anche un'altra domanda sempre sulla tastiera, ho cercato in rete ma non sono riuscito a trovare risposte; in pratica vorrei settare i tasti "Pausa" e "Bloc Scorr" per alzare e abbassare il volume, per alzarlo sono riuscito ad impostarlo, utilizzando il tasto "pausa" ,mentre invece il tasto "Bloc Scorr" non me lo riconosce, hai qualche idea su
<undernature>  come farlo riconoscere?
<kiokoman> eh non ho idea
<undernature> fa niente, grazie lo stesso, utilizzerò un altro tasto
<gigirock> alzare e abbassare il volume dipende dalle app che stanno girando
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-13
<tommaso> Buongiorno, sto scaricando lubuntu 18.04 volevo da installare un un vecchio desktop con processore sempron volevo sapere se con questa versione si può creare un server VPN usando il pacchetto pptpd
<Carlin0> !info pptpd | tommaso
<ubot-it> '| tommaso' is not a valid distribution: bionic, trusty, xenial
<Carlin0> !info pptpd
<ubot-it> pptpd (source: pptpd): PoPToP Point to Point Tunneling Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.0-11build1 (bionic), package size 74 kB, installed size 248 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<marci> C'è qualcuno con cui io possa parlare?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | marci
<ubot-it> marci: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<marci> Il mio computer (Asus UX305F con Windows 10) rimaneva costantemente bloccato sulla schermata di "ripristino versioni precedenti" di Windows 10, così siccome sembrava non esserci nulla da fare ho voluto installare Linux Ubuntu (versione 18.04). Ho creato la mia LIve USB tramite il Mac fisso che ho a casa (ho scaricato il file .iso e ho creato la pen
<marci> netta di installazione con RosaImageWriter). Così ho acceso l'Asus con la chiavetta USB inserita, e da Bios ho messo come Boot #1 quello della USB... così si aperta la versione di prova di Ubuntu da cui poi ho cercato di installare l'OS; il problema è che ogni volta mi dice che riscontra un problema e che il processo di installazione ha crashato. H
<marci> o provato diverse volte a fare tutti i passaggi ma niente.. qualcuno può consigliarmi qualcosa?
<marci> Mi correggo, ho provato entrambe le versioni di Ubuntu, 19.0 e 18.04, nessuna delle due va
<silale> Come far funzionare hi suite del mio smarthphone huawei p8lite 2018 su ultronos?grazie
<silale> su ubuntu
<silale> ?
<BillCancelli> perchè Ubuntu 19.04 è così lento ad installare?
<BillCancelli> mi dice che per installarlo ci vogliono 7 giorni
<BillCancelli> e ho fatto la cosa del server migliore per scaricare ma è sempre lo stesso risultato
<BillCancelli> in teoria arriva ad un certo punto e rallenta
<BillCancelli> come se ci fosse qualcosa che impedisse l'installazione
<BillCancelli> si però rega, potete cercare di essere più attivi, va beh che nessuno usa Linux ma usano Windows per nerdare su Minecraft però non è possibile che non c'è mai nessuno
<BillCancelli> si ma dai non è possibile sembra un funerale sta roba
<BillCancelli> ma almeno c'è un'altra chat di ubuntu?
<BillCancelli> si ma voi avete disabilitato qualcosa
<BillCancelli> porcoiddio
<frin> salve
<frin> volevo chiedere per chi ha ancora il 14.04 deve cambiare e aggiornare oppure puoi si lasciare inalterato tanto no perdo nulla che mi consigliate
<frin> salve
<Carlin0> frin, è meglio che aggiorni dal momento che la 14.04 è fuori supporto e non ha più gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<frin> pero alla fine ho un pentium 4 che gira ancora con 3 giga di ram purtroppo piu del 32 bit no posso mettere vero
<frin> ameno che gli metto 4 giga e dovrebbe andare la versione da 64
<Carlin0> dipende dalla cpu , non dalla ram , dicci il modelo esatto
<frin> cpu 3 ghz
<frin> e8400
<frin> siccome ho la batteria scarica mi ricconetto ora
<silale> Come far funzionare hi suite del mio smarthphone huawei p8lite 2018 su ubuntu
<silale> ? grazie
<Carlin0> silale, mi spiace ma non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<silale> qual'è la repo uffiaciale?
<silale> uffciale? scusate
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-14
<Ugoilfreddo> Buongiorno ce nessuno?
<Stefano> Buongiorno, sto provando ad installare Ubuntu sul mio macbook pro 15 retina in dual boot. Ho scaricato su un pen driver il sistema operativo e installato rEFInd per scegliere all'avvio il sistema da usare. Seguendo delle istruzioni trovate online, dovrei creare una partizione sul disco fisso, ma Mojave non me la lascia creare perché, nonostante abb
<Stefano> ia 285Gb liberi nel disco, fa figurare che il disco di avvio occupa completamente i 500 Gb del disco del computer. Avete qualche consiglio su come potrei creare lo spazio per creare la partizione su cui installare Ubuntu?
<[Enrico]> Stefano: installare Linux su un Mac è una procedura non standard. Purtroppo è difficile trovare un modo che funziona in generale
<[Enrico]> Stefano: devi guardare online e vedere se trovi qualcuno che ha lo stesso modello e ci è riuscito
<[Enrico]> Stefano: sinceramente non so se ne vale la pena, Linux non funziona molto bene sui Mac. Meglio fare una VM o usare hardware standard
<[Enrico]> (VM == virtual machine)
<Stefano> ok, grazie
<Stefano> ho trovato il modo comunque, bisogna disattivare il salvataggio automatico di time machine e ripulire tutti gli snapshots
<Stefano> giusto se vi ricapita qualcuno che lo richiede
<Stefano> grazie Alessio
<bogu> ciao, come posso risolvere il problemino che il nuovo installato 18.04 lts non mi fa girare i video di Netflix su chromium...solite storie di silverlight
<Mr_Pan> bogu, silverlight ... non viene + usato da un pezzo
<Mr_Pan> bogu, hai un codice di errore  ?
<bogu> <Mr_Pan>ciao, aspetta che guardo bene ..mi pare di no
<Mr_Pan> tipo questo ..." Missing Component, we cannot find all the required components to play netflix on this device. Error Code: M7701-1003"
<Mr_Pan> chromium é il meno adato per usare netflix
<Mr_Pan> manca il componente widewine
<bogu> mi dà. impossibile riprodurre il video (30103)
<bogu> provo installare chrome? che dici?
<Mr_Pan> si
<bogu> ok, provo...grazie
<[Enrico]> bogu: noi usiamo netflix su firefox, funziona perfettamente
<[Enrico]> anche con chrome dovrebbe funzionare, ma non con chromium (a chromium manca il codice necessario per fare il DRM, digital right management, temo)
<bogu> fatto, grazie ragazzi . su chrome gira benissimo. vi chiederei come si toglie la password per chiavi d'accesso su chrome??
<[Enrico]> bogu: nelle opzioni disabilita il salvataggio delle password
<bogu> <[Enrico]>grazie
<Valerio_4> Salve
<Valerio_4> Ho bisogno di aiuto per un problema molto grave.
<alebu> Buonasera, ho effettuato aggiornamento da ubuntu mate 16.04 a 18.04 tramite l'applicazione online su pc msi con solo ubuntu mate sopra. Dopo il riavvio, mi chiede il login e quando metto la password mi dà questo errore: "Could not acquire name on session bus". Potete aiutarmi per favore?
<alebu> so che è tardi, ma c'è qualcuno?
<Nico72> Salve
<Nico72> avrei un problema sul mio notebook dove ho instalalto ubuntu, potrei rivolgermi a voi?
<Nico72> REGISTER thecity2118 nicola.scardina@gmail.com
<Nico72> REGISTER thecity2118 nicola.scardina@gmail.com
<Nico72> Salve
<Nico72> avrei un problema con il mio notebook dove ho instalalto ubuntu 18.04, potrei rivolgermi a voi?
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-15
<alebu> Salve a tutti. Ho fatto aggiornamento da Ubuntu Mate 16.04 a 18.04 tramite upgrade, su pc MSI. Dopo il riavvio, inserisco password nel login e mi dice: "Could not acquire name on session bus" e non mi fa più fare altro (ma ho accesso al terminale con ctrl+alt+t). Qualcuno può aiutarmi, per favore?
<alebu> c'è nessuno?
<Mr_Pan> alebu, hai descritto il problema. Dvi attendere che qualcuno risponda
<alebu> grazie per la risposta, non sapevo se stavo facendo le cose correttamente.. sono nuovo.
<alebu> attendo. Grazie
<Mr_Pan> alebu, se googli vedrai che esistono delle soluzioni
<alebu> ho già provato su google ma non ho trovato nulla di funzionante sul mio pc. Forse non so cosa cercare
<Carlin0> alebu, hai provato questa soluzione ? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1381034#c10
<alebu> L'ho trovata anche io, ma molte delle cose che ci sono scritte non le so fare..(oltre al fatto che è in inglese..)
<alebu> per es. cosa vuol dire creare un'altra sessione via rdp?
<alebu> e come lo prendo il file /etc/sysconfig/desktop?
<Carlin0> alebu, questa prevede semplicemente di aggiungere una riga ad un file
<alebu> ok ma come faccio da terminale? Puoi accompagnarmi passo passo?
<Carlin0> alebu, il file credo che da recovery mode si riesca a modificare , in alternativa da live
<alebu> la live si avvia ma poi si pianta al logo di Ubuntu :(
<alebu> su un altro pc la live funge perfettamente
<alebu> io non ho l'opzione recovery mode... posso lanciarla da terminale?
<Carlin0> forse questo pc ha poche risorse oppure problemi con la scheda video , dovresti fornire dettagli
<Carlin0> l'opzione recovery mode su ubuntu c'è di sicuro
<Carlin0> !recovery
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<alebu> Il pc è MSI gp62 6QF Leopard Pro
<Carlin0> dicci che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? e che scheda video
<alebu> scheda video NVIDIA GTX960M, CPU Core i7-6700HQ, GDDR5 2GB VRAM (spero di aver scritto bene, ho dovuto cercare le specifiche dal sito del produttore)
<alebu> ho anche guardato la guida che hai postato: io non ho nulla del genere. Quando avvio il pc mi chiede subito il login, inserisco la password e mi dà l'errore suddetto. Le uniche alternative possibili sono avviare il terminale, o spegnere forzatamente premendo il tasto di spegnimento per 5 secondi
<Carlin0> ecco quindi il problema della live che si blocca è riconducibile alla scheda video ma lo puoi aggirare con l'opzione "nomodeset"
<Carlin0> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<Carlin0> alebu, la recovery mode c'è di sicuro , leggi attentamente come accedervi
<alebu> ok, ora mi leggo tutto ciò che hai postato, poi riscrivo. Per ora grazie
<alebu> Allora. Ho seguito l'ultima guida che mi hai postato. Ho deselezionato acpi=off e nomodeset. Ho riavviato e in effetti sono entrato nel sistema live. Ora però non funge il mouse integrato, quindi non riesco a fare nulla
<Carlin0> ti avevo detto solo nomeodeset veramente e comunque a mio parere facevi prima con la recovery anche se la procedura è un po meno "user friendly"
<alebu> Ah, inoltre ho dovuto disabilitare lo splash, perchè mi sono ricordato che anche installando a suo tempo la 16.04 l'avevo dovuto disabilitare
<alebu> cmq ho aperto un terminale: posso dare qualche comando da lì per riabilitare il mouse?
<Carlin0> da terminale potresti modificare il file e mettere quella riga
<alebu> ok, puoi guidarmi dal terminale live ad arrivare al file in questione sulla mia home?
<Carlin0> alebu, scrivi nel terminale sudo nano /etc/sysconfig/desktop
<alebu> fatto
<Carlin0> ti si apre il file , aggiungi al fondo la riga unset DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<Carlin0> unset DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<alebu> la directory "/etc/sysconfig" non esiste
<alebu> precisamente la videata dice:
<Carlin0> alebu, perchè la partizione non è montata , non ci avevo pensato
<alebu> GNU nano 2.9.3     /etc/sysconfig/desktop
<alebu> e sotto la directory "/etc/sysconfig" non esiste .
<alebu> ok, come la monto?
<Carlin0> si si esci da nano con crl + x
<alebu> fatto
<Carlin0> alebu, prova a riavviare con solo nomodeset oppure avvia la recovery
<drumhz> buongiorno a tutti
<drumhz> qualcuno puo darmi una mano
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<SkampOne> Ciao a tutti,
<SkampOne> non riesco più ad accedere al sito....se metto recupera password, inserisco username e mail ma dice di non trovare informazioni
<SkampOne> c'è qualche amministratore che può aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-16
<ilfabri> ciao a tutti, ho un problema nell'aggiornamento di una macchina di un cliente. Xenia 16.04.5
<ilfabri> the repository does not have a release file
<ilfabri> relativo ai repo di ubuntu :(
<enzotib> ilfabri: apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update
<Carlin0> ilfabri, metti l'output completo su pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | ilfabri
<ubot-it> ilfabri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Fulminato63> Workstation DELL T 5500 driver nvidia k 4000 Ubuntu 19.04 problemi risoluzione 4k
<Fulminato63> Qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<gigipiga> ciao. qualcuno mi sa dire come fare ad aggiornare ubuntu 18.04 a 19.04
<gigipiga> grazie
<a_> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-17
<RobRo> ciao
<tpaper> Ciao
<RobRo> sto avendo problemi a vedere i video di youtube a schermo intero con firefox....
<RobRo> volevo sapere se sono solo io o succede anche ad altri
<RobRo> riguarda solo i video recenti
<tpaper> Che tipo di problemi?
<RobRo> l'immagine è spostata verso il basso, il video si vede solo su tre quarti dello schermo
<RobRo> quindi taglia un terzo della porzione di video in basso
<RobRo> in alto solo una grande striscia bianca
<RobRo> firefox versione 66.0.5
<tpaper> Usi il player in html5?
<RobRo> sì
<RobRo> impostazioni non cambiate
<RobRo> guarda, giusto per capire se è una cosa che sta succedendo solo a me
<yuri> buonasera
<yuri> ho installato la 19.04 ma ha un boot lentissimo, posso fare qualcosa?
<tpaper> RobRo: non saprei, io non ho problemi. Il sistema e il browser sono aggiornati?
<yuri> si
<RobRo> @tpaper sì! tutto aggiornato
<RobRo> boh, va bè... secondo me hanno cambiato qualcosa quelli di youtube...
<RobRo> dai, buona sera!
<FloatingPoint> Buonasera! Qualcuno riesce a mandare Youtube su Firefox in full screen completo (senza una striscia bianca nella parte alta dello schermo) senza dover premere f una decina di volte?
<_Kalce_> buonasera a tutti
<_Kalce_> ho appena installato la 19.04. Mi consigliate un buon programma per ripulire ed eliminare i pacchetti inutili ?
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-18
<paolo68> Buongiorno, ho installato lubunto su un vecchio desktop hp 7100 , ed ho un problema, l'audio non funziona.
<paolo68> lubunto mi identifica 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<paolo68> la partizione windows xp, dove audio funziona,  identifica la scheda come  SoundMAx integrated Digital Audio
<Andrea86> ciao ragazzi
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-19
<paul76> ciao a tutti e a tutte,
<paul76> scusate ma è la prima volta che utilizzo qs chat. Ho un problema tecnico, sono nel posto giusto? posso chiedere un supporto? perché attraverso il forum non ho trovato soluzioni
<Carlin0> !chiedi | paul76
<ubot-it> paul76: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<paul76> non funziona il miscrofono interno del mio portatile, ho fatto l'avanzamento alla 19.04, ma non si è risolto il problema, ho seguito le istruzioni suggeritomi sul forum, ma niente.
<Ciro82> Salve, non riesco ad aggiornare la versione di ubuntu su questo dispositivo
<Mr_Pan> Ciro82> quale versione  ?   quale dispositivo  ?
<Mr_Pan> da che versione parti  ?
<Ciro82> la 18.04.01lts
<Ciro82> non coincide neanche la tastiera
<Mr_Pan> Ciro82> spiega per bene... hai su la 18.04.01 LTS con supporto 5 anni ... vorresti passare a 19.04 con 9 mesi di supporto ... perché ?  ? ? ?
<Ciro82> 9 mesii
<Mr_Pan> si le versioni non lts tanto hanno di supporto ... 9 mesi
<Ciro82> cmq mi dice che ho memoria piena e non mi funziona bene la tastiera, non so che fare
<Ciro82> il sistema mi ha proposto tempo fa l`upgrade
<Mr_Pan> Ciro82> strano upgrada da lts avviene solo verso lts di solito ..
<Mr_Pan> quale memoria piena ?  ram ?  hd  ?
<Mr_Pan> che problema ha la tastiera   ?
<Ciro82> cominciamo dalla tastiera, i tasti di alcune punteggiature, accenti e parentesi non coincidono
<Ciro82> ho un Hp 250
<Mr_Pan> Ciro82> sicuramente avrai impostazione della tastiera in un'altra lingua
<Ciro82> infatti era selezionata un'altra cosa
<Ciro82> sono andato su regione e lingua
<Mr_Pan> ecco un problema risolto
<Ciro82> mo verifico le risorse di sistema
<Ciro82> Rieccomi @Mr_Pan
<Ciro82> @Mr_Pan la memoria dedicata al sistema è al 77%
<Ciro82> @Mr_Pan Inoltre ho vecchi programmi che usavo con la versione precedente di ubuntu, ma non vann
<Carlin0> Ciro82, apri un terminale e dai il comando df -h
<Carlin0> Ciro82, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Ciro82> conoscevo
<Ciro82> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WZkF5J9QQr/ @Carlin0
<Carlin0> Ciro82, quella piena sembra essere la partizione di /boot
<Carlin0> Ciro82, prova a dare il comando sudo apt -y autoremove --purge
<Ciro82> @Carlin0 è di boot, te lo assicuro
<Carlin0> Ciro82, lavora o da errore quel comando ?
<Ciro82> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6kQwyxqk89/ @Carlin0
<Carlin0> Ciro82, non sei amministratore della macchina , non puoi usare comandi di amministrazione
<Ciro82> si che lo sono
<Carlin0> il terminale dice di no , Ciro82 se scrivi groups cosa esce ?
<Ciro82> @Carlin0 esce ubuntu
<Carlin0> e basta ?
<Ciro82> si
<Carlin0> Ciro82, non puoi installare o rimuovere programmi come ti ho detto
<Carlin0> ma è l'utente principale questo ?
<Ciro82> no
<Carlin0> e allora entra con l'utente principale
<Ciro82> ok
<Carlin0> e poi dai il comando che ti dissi prima
<Carlin0> Ciro82, sudo apt -y autoremove --purge
<Ciro82> Rieccomi @Carlin0
<Ciro82> funziona
<Carlin0> lascialo fare ...
<Ciro82> infatti
<Carlin0> la partizione di /boot se non la facevi era meglio
<Ciro82> perchè?
<Carlin0> perchè non avresti avuto questi problemi
<Ciro82> approfittando della situazione: come faccio a togliere la password di accesso iniziale? non quella dell'account?
<Carlin0> vuoi fare autologin ? poi però non accedi ad altri account
<Carlin0> devi cercare tra le impostazioni cmq , io non uso gnome e di preciso non saprei
<Ciro82> questo pc è condiviso, quindi mi serve togliere quella pass
<Carlin0> cerca l'autologin tra le impostazioni allora
<Ciro82> vabbè, ho trovato la soluzione
<Carlin0> così quando accendi entra direttamente nell'utente
<Ciro82> no, lascio tutto così come sta per ora e lo accendo prima quando sò che serve
<Ciro82> sta ancora lavorando
<Carlin0> devo andare ma quando finisce dovresti avere spazio sufficiente
<Carlin0> ciao
<Ciro82> ok,ciao
<Ciro82> possibile che la funzione "sudo apt -y autoremove --purge" prende un sacco di tempo? come verifico se sta lavorando davvero?
<Ciro82> Qualcuno mi sa dire qualcosa su tutto questo?
<Ciro82> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/c7WCNCg9Qz/
<Guest83168> salve , avrei bisogno di aiuto in avvio mi appare questo messaggio  "the system is running in low-graphics mode" come posso risolvere, il pc si avvia ma non si connette in wi-fi, spengo + volte e il pc funziona.
<Caterpillar> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi quale è il path delle systemd unit file? Sto aiutando una persona che ha ubuntu ma io uso un altro sistema
<damiano> buonasera sono nuovo di qui ho sentito parlare del sistema operativo ubuntu e vorrei capire di cosa si tratta dopo tanti anni di monopolio di windows 7 ??
<damiano> vorrei capire se una volta installato sul pc potro' installare i programmi che solitamente usavo su windows 7 a 64 bit
<damiano> grazie
<damiano> nessuno che possa darmi qualche informazione ?
<Mr_Pan> damiano> no non potrai installar ei programmi per windows di nessun tipo
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-11
<paolorr> Buongiorno
<Murdok> Salve a tutti
<Murdok> Ho appena installato ubuntu ma non riesco a creare il file swap poiché nello spazio che gli dovrei dedicare mi dice che è inusabile, come dovrei agire?
<Carlin0> Murdok, a quanto ne so lo crea da solo durante l'installazione
<Murdok> Quindi posso installare direttamente senza crearlo manualmente? Perché nel tutorial lo specificava....però in effetti era la versione 18.qualcosa, al momento non ricordo. Mentre io sto installando l'ultima
<Carlin0> Murdok, che tutorial ?
<Murdok> Non mi fa copiare il link, comunque su youtube :come installare linux spiegato semplice😅
<Carlin0> non seguire guide a casaccio
<Carlin0> Murdok, se in fase di installazione non crei tu una partizione di swap ti crea il file automaticamnete
<Murdok> Perdonami ma sono un neofita
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Murdok> Grazie per l'aiuto ragazzi, d'ora in avanti mi affiderò a questo portale che è decisamente molto più affidabile
<Ale> ho un problema sulla partizione disco
<Murdok> A quanto pare mi sono bloccato di nuovo. Stavolta nelle.info personali, non mi fa andare ne avanti ne indietro😢
<Murdok> Ale che genere di problema?
<Murdok> Io ho risolto, dovevo inserire una pass alfabetica e non numerica😅
<nickfenu> Buongiorno ragazzi, sono appena rientrato su Ubuntu, dopo anni di utilizzo Windows, ho un problema di cui non riesco a capacitarmi
<nickfenu> ovvero, ho i comandi che accendono la retroilluminazione tastiera, ma...
<nickfenu> non riesco a farla accendere all'avvio del pc.
<nickfenu> devo farlo manualmente da terminale
<nickfenu> grazie a chi saprà aiutarmi
<guest12> ho installato kali lnux su portatile asus laptop f402sa
<guest12> ci e compatible
<guest12> ????
<Mr_Pan> guest12> qui solo distro ubuntu ufficiali
<Mr_Pan> !kali
<ubot-it> Per ricevere supporto alla distro Kali Linux /join #kalilinux
<condorblu> buon pomeriggio, come installare linux su una sorgente rimovibile esterna( USB PEN, HARD DISK ecc. ecc.) senza installarlo sul pc? Grazie
<zap_> salve a tutti ho un pc dell latitude 620 con ubuntu 18-04 32 bit.Devo collegarmi via browser ad una piattaforma per video conferenza.Allora con firefox è un totale disastro ( audio incomprensibile preciso che essendo il pc privo di webcam mi collego solo via audio ).Ho provato ad installare chromium 32 bit e un pochetto la cosa è migliorata cioe si sente bene per tre secondi poi disastro e cosi via nel complesso la conversazione è incomprensibile.Non so p
<zap_> iu che pesci pigliare e chiedo se qualcuno ha qualche idea da suggerirmi grazie
<[Enrico]> zap_: prendi un PC nuovo più potente
<[Enrico]> I pc vecchi non ce la fanno a fare video conferenze
<zap_> Enrico questa è il tipo di risposta che necessitavo grazie
<zap_> non video solo audio
<[Enrico]> zap_: si beh con un laptop così vecchio il video è fantascienza :). Ma anche solo audio non ce la fai
<zap_> preciso che anche l'ascolto del mio interlocutore è orrendamente incomprensibile (audio solo)
<[Enrico]> quei pc vecchi non hanno le accelerazioni hardware necessarie e i browser moderni di fatto ci contano
<zap_> come si spiega che se mi collego attraverso la piattaforma ZOOM funziona tutto correttamente?
<[Enrico]> zoom è molto ottimizzato
<zap_> la mia è una misson impossible?
<[Enrico]> si
<[Enrico]> è hardware obsoleto, non testato e per cui le applicazioni non sono ottimizzate (in regola generale, alcune possono esserlo)
<zap_> sono giorni che cerco una soluzione a questo problema, ma se mi dici così non mi rimane che rassegnarmi totalmente senza ulteriori sforzi
<zap_> grazie comunque delle tue risposte
<[Enrico]> zap_: hai un altro pc con cui fare un test?
<[Enrico]> zap_: puoi usare una live USB di ubuntu (senza dover installare) e provare la stessa video conferenza, se il PC è moderno vedrai che funziona
<[Enrico]> se poi apri il monitor di sistema in contemporanea vedrai anche quanta CPU usa
<zap_> no il pc in questione si trova in Francia nelle mani di mia mogle in lockdown e io tento di risolvere via remoto dato che lei di informatica non mastica nulla
<sardonico> zap_: comunque il Dell Latitude 620 ha un Core 2 Duo T7200 che supporta i 64 bit, perciò puoi installare anche una distro a 64 bit
<[Enrico]> il 64 bit aiuterebbe forse
<[Enrico]> nel multimedia il 64 bit va decisamente meglio
<[Enrico]> ma è sempre un PC vecchissimo, io non mi sbatterei
<sardonico> se riesci a pomparlo al massimo come RAM e cambiare il disco con un SSD forse lo renderai più utilizzabile
<sardonico> ma dipende sempre se ne vale la pena
<sardonico> come dice bene [Enrico]
<zap_> sardonico, il disco è già un SSD e anche la memoria è di 4 gb, so che quando ho installato ubuntu 18-04 qualcuno o il sistema stesso mi consigliava il 32 bit
<sardonico> no no
<[Enrico]> in ogni caso non è che magicamente il PC diventa come nuovo passando da 32 a 64 bit. Va meglio, ma vecchio e lento rimane
<zap_> l'idea sarebbe di mettere ubuntu 18-04  64 bit su penna usb e provare in live?
<sardonico> usando un OS a 64 bit sfrutti tutta la RAM, registri e istruzioni aggiuntive del processore
<sardonico> anche
<Carlin0> zap_, e evita ubuntu passa a una derivata + leggera
<Carlin0> xubuntu/mate
<zap_> Carlin0, dimenticavo che le informazioni del sistema operativo mi dicono che ho installato ubuntu, ma in pratica io ho installato LUBUNTU
<Carlin0> ah ok , parlavi di installare ubuntu ...
<zap_> xubuntu/mate è ancora piu leggero di lubuntu?
<Carlin0> no lubuntu è il più leggero in assoluto
<zap_> allora provo con il 64 bit?
<sardonico> prova
<zap_> ok grazie a tutti non sarà cosa da poco farlo in remoto ma ci devo provare, poi vi farò sapere i risultati grazie mille a tuuti
<murdok> e cosa piu importante .non riesco a trovare la shell, anche per questo non posso installare l'hd
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-12
<zanz> Buongiorno. Ubuntu 20.04 non rileva la mia webcam integrata. Come posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> zanz, con che programma hai provato ?
<zanz> cheese
<Carlin0> zanz, dai nel terminale il comando lsusb
<Carlin0> e metti l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | zanz
<ubot-it> zanz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<zanz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H6JTZNSsn4/
<Carlin0> zanz, non la vede proprio , potrebbe essere guasta o scollegata
<gerry73> ciao ho installato un ubuntu mate.. 18.04.4.. se apro l'applicazione "Password e portachiavi" manca la sezione Login !?
<gerry73> come posso aggiungere la sezione login? in modo da poter cambiare la password
<Carlin0> gerry73, non conosco mate ma per cambiare la pass basta che tu scriva in un terminale : passwd
<gerry73> la password del portachiavi.. dicevo.. in sostanza non conosco nemmeno bene questa funzionalità.. ma l'effetto collaterale è che se avvio chrome mi chiede sempre la passwrod del portachiavi..
<gerry73> avevo imparato a rimuoverla aprendo "password e portachiavi" e inserendo una password vuota.. ma nella sezione login.. e non capisco perchè non c'e'
<Carlin0> in effetti in quei casi la si lascia vuota
<delu> buon giorno, utilizzo sia opera che firefox , ho un problema con video su netflix e altri streaming  si bloccano o vanno a scatti. ho provato a disinstallare flashplugin e reinstallare ma non sembro aver risolto il problema
<delu> su youtube invece si vedono bene, non ho problemi
<delu> anche se, come muovo il cursore del mouse va un pò a scatti sempre, ma ci sopravvivo
<Cicciobel> Buongiorno. Ho appena installato ubuntu 20...Ho un problema con il terminale. Quando do il comando  °su° premo invio, digito la password ed esce il messaggio autenticazione fallita. come risolvo il problema?
<irecar> buongiorno, ho un vecchio toshiba satellite c660 su cui ho installato ubuntu nel 2016. il computer è rimasto fermo fino ad ora. adesso è stato recuperato per esigenze legate alla didattica a distanza di mio figlio, ma non riesca ad installare chrome (deve usare google classroom). credo che ci siano dei problemi, non riesco a scaricare alcun tipo di
<irecar>  aggiornamento. Non so come comportarmi, ho anche predisposto tutto per reinstallare ubuntu da capo ma non sto riuscendo a fanemmeno quello. chiedo scusa ma non sono assolutamente esperta e ho bisogno di aiuto per capire quale sia la cosa migliore da fare!
<Mr_Pan> Cicciobel, con ubuntu devi usare il ocmando sudo su
<sardonico> irecar: che versione di Ubuntu avevi installato? non si avvia?
<Mr_Pan> irecar, 2016....che versione avevi instalalto  ?   potrebbe essere finito il supporto (motivo per cui non trovi aggiornamenti ecc)
<Mr_Pan> irecar, nel caso ti conviene reinstallare da capo
<Cicciobel> problema risolto. ho abilitato utente root: sudo passwd............
<Fabio52> ho scaricato ubuntu 20.04 ma non mi carica la stampante canon pixma ip100. o meglio la legge e la imposta ma risulta inattiva. Ho provato a caricare i driver di canon, che funzionano sulla 16.04, ma il terminale dice che mancano i file libtiff4 e ibpng12-0 . cosa fare?
<Carlin0> le purtroppo con canon è così , rilascia i drive rsolo in binario e quando diventano obsoleti sono cavoli
<irecar> scusate per il ritardo nella risposta. sì, credo sia finito il supporto, grazie. Purtroppo sto avendo dei problemi a reinstallare da capo, non capisco bene ma potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che  ubuntu 18.04.4LTS è troppo recente per il mio laptop? dovrei provare con kubuntu o xubuntu? grazie mille per le celeri risposte
<irecar> la versione che avevo è 16.04 lts
<irecar> quel che mi succede è che quando accedo al bios per installare ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS risulta che la mia chiavetta usb live sia vuota.
<irecar> per farla ho usato unebootin per mac e una chiavetta usb da 4 Gb
<irecar> potrei aver sbagliato qualcosa?
<marco675> ciao  vorrei far scomparire la barra laterale sinistra e riapparire quando sposto il mouse sul bordo sinistro  in ubuntu 20.04
<marco675> nel vecchio 18.04 ci ero riuscito ma non ricordo come è passato troppo . grazie a tutti
<Carlin0> irecar, unetbooitn è buggato usa etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher | irecar
<ubot-it> irecar: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<groudon_> alcuno sai piu di que cosa voi dire il rss e vsz della commanda ps? dove posso imparare più di memorio linux?
<irecar> Grazie, ora riprovo!
<ivan50> ciao, avrei bisogno di un aiuto per poter leggere Ebook scaricato da Kobo. Cosa posso usare? ho installato ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<sardonico> io ho il Kobo e i suoi ebook non puoi leggerli con Linux in modo legale
<sardonico> mi pare ci fosse anni fa il client Kobo per Ubuntu ma da tempo non è più supportato
<ivan50> quindi devo usare per forza Windows?
<sardonico> si, o il lettore Kobo
<ivan50> che dovrei comprare?
<sardonico> anche col Kindle è uguale
<sardonico> ma non hai il lettore di ebook?
<ivan50> no pensavo di poterlo leggere sul PC
<ivan50> come  Pdf
<sardonico> per Windows c'è il client Kobo, ma esula dagli scopi del canale
<ivan50> ok allora meglio che lascio perdere...
<ivan50> ciao, grazie
<sardonico> ciao
<irecar> ho risolto, grazie di tutto!
<Lucasr1> salve
<Lucasr1> Avrei bisogno di un'informazione
<Lucasr1> Posso scaricare tramite chiavetta 3.0 ubuntu 20.04 per windows 7?
<Rob9912> Ciao a tutti qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Rob9912> Ho un problema nel trascinare file nel file manager
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-13
<FossilVenus> Ciao, avrei una domanda da fare con Ubuntu riguardo ad un problema, posso rivolgermi qui?
<Gian> buongiorno
<Gian> browser duckduckgo per ubuntu non riesco a trovarlo per scaricare
<Gian> su ubuntu software cè solo da terminale?
<Gian> voi lo usate?
<LoZena> Buondì a tutti,
<LoZena> ho un PC Acer Travelmate 8472T con processore Intel i3-380M e Chipset 55HM.
<LoZena> Il PC supporta 2 banchi di RAM DDR3 fino a 1066MHz; senza Scheda Grafica saldata.
<LoZena> Sono in crisi da un po’ perché entrambe le RAM lavorano alla frequenza di 667MHz,
<LoZena> quando in realtà sono RAM DDR3 con max. frequenza 1333MHz, e non capisco perché.
<LoZena> Buondì a tutti,
<LoZena> ho un PC Acer Travelmate 8472T con processore Intel i3-380M e Chipset 55HM.
<LoZena> Il PC supporta 2 banchi di RAM DDR3 fino a 1066MHz; senza Scheda Grafica saldata.
<LoZena> Sono in crisi da un po’ perché entrambe le RAM lavorano alla frequenza di 667MHz,
<LoZena> quando in realtà sono RAM DDR3 con max. frequenza 1333MHz, e non capisco perché.
<effluvi> Buongiorno,
<effluvi> Premetto che sono un principiante. Per errore ho disinstallato il pacchetto 'bluez' su Xubuntu 18.04, creando qualche problema (ad esempio nelle impostazioni non è più presente la voce relativa al bluetooth). Ora non riesco a reinstallarlo in quanto il pacchetto non è più presente nei repository.
<effluvi> Ho provato a installarlo con snap ma non ho risolto
<effluvi> chiedo cortesemente se qualcuno può aiutarmi a rimediare
<sardonico> nel repository c'è
<sardonico> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bluez
<effluvi> Allora mi scuso del disturbo, ora provo a installare. Grazie!
<effluvi> Ok ho reinstallato bluez, ma tra le impostazioni non è ricomparsa la sezione del bluetooth...
<effluvi> immaginavo che dipendesse da quello (?) Eventualmente qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi come rimediare?
<sardonico> non saprei, non uso xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> effluvi> devi instalalre blueman-manager
<Mr_Pan> !info blueman-manager
<ubot-it> Package blueman-manager does not exist in disco
<Mr_Pan> !info blueman
<ubot-it> blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1ubuntu2 (disco), package size 1649 kB, installed size 4917 kB
<effluvi> ok blueman era già presente, ora si è aggiornato e il problema sembra risolto! molte grazie
<ptux> salve a tutti. ho appena aggiornato ubuntu da 18.04 a 20.04 e non mi riproduce più l'audio.
<ptux> ho provato a muovermi autonomamente, ma non ne ho cavato un ragno da un buco.
<ptux> qualche dritta?
<ptux> la scheda audio è rilevata, ma se apro alsamixer mi blocca tutti i livelli a zero..
<gvillawwm> Non riesco ad avviare pc dopo installazione 20.04
<ptux> mmmh gvillawwm qualche informazione in più non sarebbe male. che appare a schermo?
<ptux> probabilmente è un problema di grub..
<gvillawwm> Grazie, ma è partito ora
<ptux> meglo così
<gvillawwm> 👍
<gvillawwm> Ah scusa a schermo appariva in caricamento
<gvillawwm> Poi ho provato con tasto shift e si avviato normalmente
<ptux> quindi probabilmente avevi una scritta grub in alto a sinistra.
<gvillawwm> Si ora ho installato aggiornamenti e mi fa la stessa cosa
<gvillawwm> Icona di caricamento al centro schermo
<gvillawwm> Provo stessa operazione di prima  ?
<Clelio> Buonasera
<Clelio> Mi domandavo se qualcuno poteva darmi una mano con un problema che ho avuto con ubuntu
<Clelio> Avevo installato nel mio pc portatile Ubuntu 20.04 in dual boot con Windows 7
<Clelio> Windows 7 non partiva piu', ma avevo risolto il problema usando una chiavetta USB con installata l'ISO di Super Grub2 Disk
<Clelio> Oggi a mezzogiorno pero'. mentre stavo cercando d'installare qualche applicazione di Edubuntu in Ubuntu mi si è impallato il pc
<Clelio> Ho spento e riacceso e... Ubuntu non partiva piu'...
<Clelio> Mi è venuta fuori la scritta: "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY"
<Clelio> Ho provato ad avviare fsck, ma, dopo 3 ore durante le quali ho assistito solo ad un susseguirsi di altri messaggi come
<Clelio> Buffer I/O error on dev sda5, logical block <seguito da una serie di numeri sempre diversa>
<Clelio> ho gettato la spugna e mi sono rivolto a questa chat
<Clelio> C'è un modo per ripristinare Ubuntu senza "piallare" tutto reinstallando tutto da capo? Purtroppo non posso scegliere questa opzione perchè Windows 7 mi serve per motivi scolastici e non ho i dischetti d'installazione
<Clelio> Provero' a chiedere aiuto ad un altro forum
<ptux> salve a tutti. qualcuno mi aiuta a configurare l'audio su ubuntu 20.04? dopo l'upgrade da 18.04 non funziona più...
<ControlAltDelici> ciao a tutti
<ControlAltDelici> qualcuno disponibile per un aiuto? :)
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ControlAltDelici> allora... oggi mi sono trovato a disinstallare libreoffice da xubuntu 20.04... al solito da terminale apt purge libreoffice*. e con estrema meraviglia vedo che mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto libreoffice*. Faccio la stessa prova con altra distro (lubuntu 20.04) e mi restituisce lo stesso errore. Quindi non viene più riconosciuto nome*. per eliminare tutto quello che contiene lo stesso nome e mi è toccato disinstallare
<ControlAltDelici>  i pacchetti uno ad uno... Si sa qualcosa a riguardo?
<Carlin0> ControlAltDelici, apri il terminale e dai questo comando
<ControlAltDelici> si
<Carlin0> ControlAltDelici, dpkg -l | grep libreoffice | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> posta il link che esce
<ControlAltDelici> https://termbin.com/ejvbz
<Carlin0> ControlAltDelici, se vuoi sapere i nomi dei pacchetti guarda il link
<ControlAltDelici> si, certo
<ControlAltDelici> basta anche scrivere nel terminale libreoffice ed un paio di voltye tab e ti da l'elenco dei pacchetti
<ControlAltDelici> ma il problema non è questo
<ControlAltDelici> libreoffice era un esempio
<ControlAltDelici> il problema è che non va più "nome"*.  ad esempio, per eliminare cups che ha una marea di dipendenze, da terminale: apt purge cups*.
<ControlAltDelici> "cups"asteriscopunto va ad eliminare tutti i pacchetti che iniziano con "cups"
<ControlAltDelici> proprio tutti
<ControlAltDelici> adesso non funziona asteriscopunto come opzione
<ControlAltDelici> a voler installare ad esempio tutto quello che c'è nei repo di libreoffice: apt install libreoffice*. ("libreoffice"asteriscopunto) installa tutto ma proprio tutto quello che c'è di libreoffice
<ControlAltDelici> (libreofice è sempre per fare un esempio)
<ControlAltDelici> comunque, questo ha sempre funzionato su DOS e su *Ubuntu fino alla 20.04
<Carlin0> usi bash o hai cambiato shell ?
<ControlAltDelici> no no
<ControlAltDelici> sono installazioni pulite di Xubuntu20.04 e lubuntu20.04
<Carlin0> ad esempio su fish non ha mai funzionato
<ControlAltDelici> cambiato nulla
<ControlAltDelici> no?
<ControlAltDelici> sto installando una 16.04 su un vecchio netbook... faccio una prova tra 10 minuti
<Carlin0> !chat | ControlAltDelici
<ubot-it> ControlAltDelici: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ControlAltDelici> vero... su fish non va :)
<ControlAltDelici> ora neppure in bash
<ControlAltDelici> in rete si trova nulla... vorrà dire che in attesa di notizie ci si adatterà con una serie di script :)
<ControlAltDelici> grazie, alla prossima :)
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-14
<albatro> salve
<albatro> sono un nuovo iscritto,ma non riesco ad entrare nel forum
<ante> buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> ante, buongiorno
<ante> ho un problema con l'aggiornamento al 20.04
<ante> dopo aggiornamento non funziona piu audio e microfono
<Mr_Pan> ante, spiega ...
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale e digita
<Mr_Pan> alsamixer e dai invio
<Mr_Pan> controlla che tutti  i volumi siano attivi
<Mr_Pan> digita alsamixer   premi f5
<Mr_Pan> e controlla i volumi non devi avere nuölla in Muto (MM)
<ante> ho messo tutto al massimo
<ante> nessun MM
<ante> pero non sento
<ante> se attacco cuffie funziona
<sardonico> hai l'uscita audio HDMI attivata?
<ante> come lo vedo?
<sardonico> controlla nelle impostazioni dell'audio, dovresti vedere due uscite diverse, HDMI e scheda audio
<ante> come uscita audio mi da solo una scelta
<ante> uscita digitale (s/pdif) - audio interno
<ante> con ubuntu 19 mi ricordo erano divise uscita digitale e audio interno
<sardonico> è un portatile?
<ante> si
<sardonico> e se attacchi le cuffie i dispositivi di riproduzione cambiano?
<ante> la cosa strana e che la barra equalizzatrice rivela audio ma dalle casse non si sente nulla
<ante> si con le cuffie funziona
<sardonico> ma se le colleghi ti appare qualche periferica di riproduzione diversa?
<ante> si mi appare la dicitura cuffie analogiche - audio interno
<ante> non ha rilevato nemmeno il microfono
<ante> perche come dispositivo di ingresso non mi da nulla
<sardonico> prova
<sardonico> sudo alsa force-reload
<sardonico> e vedi se l'audio va
<ante> nulla
<sardonico> prova questo:
<sardonico> https://askubuntu.com/a/1235095
<ante> ora va
<ante> ma sembra si resetti
<Fix> Buongiorno a tutti. Chiedo gentilmente un piccolo aiuto. Il mio sistema operativo è xubuntu su un pc fisso 2 giga ram 32bit
<Fix> Ho una chiavetta wf N300 wireless network mini dongle e non riesco a farla leggere per connettermi da essa. Premetto che ho fatto già la ricerca driver in automatico con esito negativo. Come posso installarla che funzioni? Grazie in anticipo
<powell99> ciao a tutti
<powell99> avrei bisogno di una dritta, c'è qualcuno collegato?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | powell99
<ubot-it> powell99: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<powell99> scusa ecco la domanda
<powell99> devo fare un collegamento sul desktop di una cartella ma non trovo il comando (quello che in windows si chiama "crea collegamento", qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<ante> scusate mi si e disconnesso
<ante> sono riuscito a settare l'audio con il programma pulseAudio
<ante> ora sento anche l'audio, il problema e che ogni volta si resettano le impostazioni
<ante> c'è modo per bloccarle
<Gianca> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovo e sto cercando di far partire xubuntu 32 su di un computer vecchio tramite porta usb. Il computer ha solo 512 mb e serve per una persona che sta in ospedale... ho solo questo. Parte ubuntu, ma quando tento di far partire il browser la cpu va al 100% e non si sposta più.... ho cambiato anche versione, ma il risultato è
<Gianca>  sempre lo stesso.
<sardonico> già l'usb è lentissima, se deve fare anche lo swap per la poca memoria non ce la fa
<Gianca> Grazie per la risposta
<sardonico> se non hai modo di aggiungere RAM e mettere un SSD nel sistema
<sardonico> ma secondo me non ne vale la spesa
<Gianca> ok, ti ringrazio
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-15
<Yawp> Buongiorno, quale versione posso installare su un iMac del 2006
<Yawp> ?
<sardonico> ciao, se il processore è Intel supporta tranquillamente i 64 bit
<Yawp> ok grazie provo
<Yawp> ciao
<paul65> Ciao a tutti .. sto cercando di installare LUBUNTU su un vecchio EEEpc 900 .. che ha un SSD da 4g sul quale vorrei installare BOOT e / e un HHD da 16 sul quale metterei /Home.. i 4 giga per / e /boot sono sufficienti ?
<sardonico> Puoi non separare /boot
<sardonico> Ho lo stesso modello a casa, il disco fisso è esterno?
<kenshiro69> ho questo problema, nel mio portatile ho installato sia ubuntu studio che xubuntu, con entrambi ho il problema che arrivato alla schermata iniziale, mi si apre la finestra opzioni schermo per una ventina di volte. dopo averle chiuse tutte funziona tutto bene....ci saranno prblemi con i driver della scheda video ATI Radeon?
<Carlin0> kenshiro69, hai installato driver a mano ?
<kenshiro69> no....
<Carlin0> la schermata inizale cosa intendi ? quando si apre il desktop ?
<kenshiro69> proprio appena arrivato al desktop
<Carlin0> hai mica la /home condivisa  e magari con vecchie conf
<kenshiro69> no, appena installati...
<Carlin0> appena installati non vuol dire nulla , potresti avere la /home vecchia , cmq stranissimo ... mai sentito nulla di simile
<kenshiro69> ...infatti....
<kenshiro69> sono nuovo con linux, come faccio a vedere la scheda video, tipo esplora risorse?
<Carlin0> il modello ?
<kenshiro69> si per vedere se trovo dei driver aggiornati....
<Carlin0> le ati normalmente vanno benissimo coi driver open , scaricare roba dai siti non ti conviene
<Carlin0> kenshiro69, che versione di xubuntu e studio ?
<kenshiro69> che strano.....come posso fare....
<kenshiro69> ultima versione stabile
<Carlin0> kenshiro69, che versione di xubuntu e studio ?
<kenshiro69> 20.04 lts
<Carlin0> quindi i driver sono già aggiornati
<kenshiro69> quello che pensavo anche io....
<Carlin0> mi resta un unico dubbio poi ho finito le idee... hai installato da usb o dvd ?
<kenshiro69> da usb con chiavetta
<Carlin0> creata con ?
<kenshiro69> balena
<Carlin0> ok , ho finito le idee
<kenshiro69> grazie....
<Carlin0> cmq se vuoi vedere il tuo hardwar escrivi nel terminale : sudo lshw
<kenshiro69> se ti capita di sentire qualcosa in giro mi puoi scrivere.....simo69@alice.it grazie
<Carlin0> no mi spiace , il supporto si svolge solo qui , se vuoi rimanere magari qualcuno ne sa più di me sull'argomento
<kenshiro69> ok
<Carlin0> altro non saprei
<paul65> sardonico: cioè?
<paul65> dove lo metto il boot su HHD?
<paul65> sardonico: che disto hai installata ? io lo userei solo per funzioni base non connesso a internet mi serve per Cold wallet BTC
<sardonico> io ci ho messo su una Debian testuale, ma esula dal gruppo
<Marco24> Salve, ho la versione di ubuntu 20.04 LTS e da più di un'ora che provo ad inserire una stampante della Epson di modello Stylus sx200. Siccome sono passato da poco a Ubuntu mi potete dare una mano?
<Marco24> Appena provo a metterla mi fa scaricare un driver che non va, siccome ho contattato la Epson e  mi ha riferito di contattare il supporto.
<Marco24> C'è Qualcuno??
<marco2439> Salve, ho la versione di ubuntu 20.04 LTS e da più di un'ora che provo ad inserire una stampante della Epson di modello Stylus sx200. Siccome sono passato da poco a Ubuntu mi potete dare una mano?
<marco2439> Nessuno sa come aiutarmi?
<Marco24> Anche tu hai lo stesso problema?
<marco2439> Si, ma sto cercando del supporto
<Marco24> Anche io, avevo provato a contattare  la Epson, ma mi hanno detto che dovevo scrivere al supporto, ma non risponde nessuno :(
<marco2439> Capito, Io sono un novellino di ubuntu, l'ho scaricato per lavoro più che altro e adesso non posso stampare delle scartoffie di lavoro, spero che rispondano tra un poco perchè se no devo copiare a mano.
<Marco24> Io vedo dei pallini verdi accanto alle persone, quindi sono online, ma non rispondono
<marco2439> Anche io, spero che rispondano perchè veramente non riesco a trovare una soluzione a tutto ciò
<Marco24> Ma tu vedi che c'è un certo [Enrico] con il pallino verde?
<marco2439> Qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<marco2439> Salve, ho la versione di ubuntu 20.04 LTS e da più di un'ora che provo ad inserire una stampante della Epson di modello Stylus sx200. Siccome sono passato da poco a Ubuntu mi potete dare una mano?
<marco2439> Almeno come contattare il supporto ufficiale
<paul65> sardonico: ma Lubuntu ci sta sui 4 g dell SSD?
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-16
<LpS> Salve, non riesco a scaricare gfortran. Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<Stefano> Salve
<Stefano> Avrei bisogno di un supporto circa l'audio su Ubuntu 19.10
<exego> Salve a tutti dopo aver formattato uno ION 3d volevo installare una distro di ubuntu, cosa consigliate visto che con l'ultima non mi riconosce in automatico internet quindi non va avanti e si impianta
<Carlin0> exego, con quell'hardaware xubuntu o luubntu
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<exego> la CPU
<exego> - Intel® Atom™ D525 Dual Core Processor e NVIDIA® GT218-ION Graphics
<exego> ok grazie meglio 32 o 64 bit?
<Carlin0> 64
<exego> perfetto provo subito
<Carlin0> ma non aspettarti miracoli
<Carlin0> 2 gb di ram sono pochi e la cpu scarsina
<exego> avevo messo xubuntu ma purtroppo sbucava fuori dallo schermo, sto scaricando quindi lubuntu 20-04
<exego> certo ma meglio che nulla
<exego> sul pc attuale invece c'e' modo per fare il dual boot?
<Carlin0> che pc ?
<exego> ovviamente senza perdere i file, IntelCore i450 bit
<Carlin0> se hai già win installato ubuntu dovrebbe rilevarlo e proporti di installare al suo fianco
<Carlin0> un backup è cmq sempre consigliato
<exego> ok va bene ci provo
<exego> grazie Carlin0
<soncolo> salve a tutti
<soncolo> ho sempre lo stesso problema sia con lubuntu che con ubuntu su tutte le versioni dal 16.4 al 20.4
<soncolo> quando lo installo per un paio di giorni va tutto bene
<soncolo> dopo un po' il logo ubuntu mi appare decentrato e scritto in stampatello minuscolo e la macchina rimane in stato di partenza ad oltranza
<soncolo> mi dice try tu reinstall vcpu, fra le altre cose
<soncolo> e, di punto in bianco, mi passa sempre da grub all'accensione, parte solo se in recovery mode e non al 100%, tipo non funzionano le uscite video
<soncolo> AMD® Turion(tm) ii p540 dual-core processor × 2
<soncolo> AMD® Cedar / AMD® Rs880
<soncolo> memoria 2,7 GiB  capacità disco 120 gb
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-17
<pc-ale> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho appena installato Ubuntu Mate 20.04 lts su pc Msi gp62 leopard pro. Tutto ok. Solo il mouse da tastiera non funge. Cosa posso fare? Grazie
<pc-ale> (per installare ho dovuto mettere apci=off)
<pc-ale> Ri-buongiorno a tutti. Ho dovuto riavviare. Ho appena installato Ubuntu mate 20.04 su pc Msi gp62 6qf Leopard Pro (settando acpi=off in fase di installazione). Tutto ok tranne il touchpad che non viene riconosciuto. Potete aiutarmi, per favore?
<Guest71530> Ciao mi servirebbe aiuto con Ubuntu
<Guest71530> Ho installato Ubuntu in dual boot con Windows e non mi sono trovato bene quindi ho eliminato la partizione di Ubuntu e mi si avvia normalmente Windows,il problema é che ogni volta che vado nel BIOS mi continua a comparire Ubuntu come opzione di boot
<luca> hoinstallato ubuntu ma non funzional'audio, comepossorisolvere il problema
<gigirock> luca:se ci dai qualche dettaglio in + ..........
<luca> l'hardware lo riconosce, ma non funziona
<luca> ho la scheda madre con l'audio integrato
<Carlin0> luca, scrivi nel terminale "alsamixer" e controlla i volumi e che i canali non siano in mute
<luca> mi compare pdif 00 e pdfi1 00
<luca> come si fa a configurare
<luca> ho provato a configurarlo ma non funziona
<luca> cosa devo fare
<luca> adesso funziona ma c'è del rumore di sottofondo
<luca> come posso risolvere il problema
<Guest30316> Buonasera a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu 20.04 lts su pc Msi Leopard pro ma non va il touchpad. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie
<Guest30316> Per favore, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<iperbole> Buonasera, dopo aver installato ubuntu 20.04 ho notato che non mi fa piu vedere le anteprime dellfoto sul cellulare. qualcuno sa come risolvere?
